# Anyone call DirecTV and reduce their bill? Share stats here!



## oliversmall

Hi. I'm curious about stories/stats about people's success (or not) of negotiating their DirecTV bill. If you haven't tried to do so already, I recommend you do (see my stats below - wondering if I got better than what others are seeing.)

If you call now, or if you called before, please share your stats so others in this forum can see what works.


Called June 2013
Been subscriber for about 2 years
Suggested I wanted to cancel because I was considering downgrading due to budget reasons and using online/netflix/etc. 
Got $30 off/month. $10 off was specifically for the movie channels.
Took about 10 minutes

What have other people done? Any tips/tricks to share?

Thanks!


----------



## FenixTX

Customer for 13 years. Called a few weeks ago to cancel Showtime. Asked why and said I needed to save money. The rep gave me $15 a month off my bill for 15 months. Total call around 5 minutes.


----------



## gdn

Customer over 12 years - called a few weeks back to upgrade equipment - offered $20 off a month for 12 months as well for being a good customer. I pushed for the full 24 months as the bill has climbed almost $30 in the last 3 years and I've added no services or equipment. Rep said just call back in 12 months and they would probably do the same thing for me.


----------



## CCarncross

Its an entertainment luxury item, if you can't afford to pay for it or dont want to, move on to another provider, or drop to lower programming package/less equipment. In my opinion, the packages prices and discounts should be fixed so everyone pays the same and there is no more of these BS threads.


----------



## PCampbell

CCarncross said:


> Its an entertainment luxury item, if you can't afford to pay for it or dont want to, move on to another provider, or drop to lower programming package/less equipment. In my opinion, the packages prices and discounts should be fixed so everyone pays the same and there is no more of these BS threads.


+1
Antennas work for free and get a great picture.


----------



## billsharpe

PCampbell said:


> +1
> Antennas work for free and get a great picture.


Yes, but no ESPN, CNN, BBCA, Cartoon Network, and many others.

I don't mind switching carriers every two years if it saves me money, although I did stay with DirecTV for 4 1/2 years. Although I saved money by switching the chief reason was the ridiculously slow response on my HR20 when trying to change channels.

Verizon has offered a couple additional discounts during my two-year term with FiOS without much prodding on my part. We'll see what happens when my contract is up in early October.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

CCarncross said:


> Its an entertainment luxury item, if you can't afford to pay for it or dont want to, move on to another provider, or drop to lower programming package/less equipment. In my opinion, the packages prices and discounts should be fixed so everyone pays the same and there is no more of these BS threads.


Everything is negotiable.

If DTV can go to a programmer and negotiate for a better rate than given to another distributor, why can't a DTV subscriber do the same?


----------



## gdn

I agree - wish everything when it comes to selling a service like this were priced equal, but it's not. I didn't threaten to leave and I didn't initially ask for a discount - it was offered for being a long time customer - I then asked if he'd extend it to 24 months.

If you agree that everything in life should be exactly equal and you don't want to negotiate, Cuba and a few other countries around the world offer that kind of life. It happens in most everything you do - buying a house, car, even electronics or groceries - show someone it sells for less somewhere else or just negotiate a bit and - well, it's dollars in your pocket, so everyone's choice what you do or don't ask for.


----------



## Tygh

14 year customer. Called as I was considering transitioning to ATT. Got all new equipment (Genie and minis) no charge and installed no charge. They were also able to credit me for a few of the packages I have. Reduced my bill by about $45 a month. Good for 15 months...no idea where they figured that from. Will call in 12 months to extend the discounts.


----------



## peds48

CCarncross said:


> Its an entertainment luxury item, if you can't afford to pay for it or dont want to, move on to another provider, or drop to lower programming package/less equipment. In my opinion, the packages prices and discounts should be fixed so everyone pays the same and there is no more of these BS threads.


+10000

At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others.


----------



## oliversmall

Great stats. Thanks all for sharing. Seems like people are getting between $15/month and $45/month just for essentially calling and asking. Anyone getting much pushback from the reps?


----------



## shendley

I could be wrong, but I really don't think those of us who call in asking (or sometimes just receiving when we called in about something else - that happens a fair bit) for discounts or deals on new equipment or programming such as NFLST are really a significant factor in what determines the price Directv sets for its programming packages or equipment. With programming packages, the price is almost certainly determined mainly by deals arrived at between Directv and the content providers. As far as equipment, I have no idea what determines the pricing beyond the costs of R and D and manufacturing. But, again, I'm highly skeptical that those of us who called up and got Genie for free (mine arrives Tuesday!) are a significant factor in the price. We could all stop calling tomorrow and I suspect the prices for everything would remain the same and rise much as they have in the past.

As such, I'm just not convinced that those who aren't calling and asking for discounts are paying for the discounts of those of us who do call. But, perhaps, I'm wrong. I would be interested in seeing any evidence to the contrary.



> +10000
> 
> At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others.


----------



## lgb0250

It's ridiculous to throw stones at those that negotiate a better deal for themselves! We in fact are one of the few countries that think we should pay whatever a seller ask for a service or product. It's a way of life in Asia, Latin Ammerica and even Europe to negotiate a price and not blindly walk in there and plop down your money. I think there's even an article in Consumers Report advocating negotiating and the ins and outs of doing so. People that don't want to negotiate are what make companies like Carmax so successful!


----------



## 1980ws

I will call asking if there is any wiggle room or deals on Premium Channels or Sports Packages. I don't have any issues with that because whether I get the programming or not is not that important to me especialy at the higher prices.

I won't call and ask for discounts on my package or equipment. If I can't afford it I'll cancel or downgrade. It's just television. I understand those who do, I don't like Directv giving in on prices that should be fixed.


----------



## omartinjordan

Makes you wonder just how much they make off you a month if they can drop 20 a month off the bill instantly!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## omartinjordan

Why is getting a better rate a sense of entitlement? I guess when you guys buy a car you pay sticker price and take the first price the dealer offers you for trade? If not then you are just feeling entitled to what you think your car is worth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mystic7

I was with Directv for 7 years when I had to cancel due to financial restraints 2 years ago. They offered no discount and made sure to remind me to pay the balance of my last bill (which I did).

I did, however, score big when I finally returned to Directv in April. CHoice Extra package, Genie HR-44 with 2 clients, NFLST (Which I really don't care about), all for $46.00 a month for a year (which I will try to extend after 12 months).


----------



## 242424

peds48 said:


> +10000
> 
> At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others.


Can I have your account number so I can let them know who to charge when I call in? lol


----------



## nmetro

I called a few weeks ago to eliminate NFL Sunday Ticket, because I did see it as a "luxury". I signed up for DirectV last fall, because I wanted to cancel DISH. A free season of NFLST was a plus, but certainly not a requirement. I was surprised to see NFLST on my bill to begin with; it must have been somehwrre in the "fine print" it was an automatic renewal. Originally, DTV wanted to charge $37.99 fro six months. In the end, I reduced it to $9.99/month for six moths (offset from a reduced $29.99 month and $20 off for premium movie channels). While not great savings here, I did get at least some savings. But, I certainly did not feel "entitled" to do so; I was trying to undo an unexpected charge on my bill.



peds48 said:


> +10000
> 
> At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others.


----------



## trh

nmetro said:


> I was surprised to see NFLST on my bill to begin with; it must have been somewhere in the "fine print" it was an automatic renewal.


I believe all the out-of-market sports packages have 'auto-renewal'. But several months before the season starts, you'll receive a line-item on your bill for $0.00 for the package. Just as long as you cancel before the start of the season, you're OK.


----------



## mystic7

What do you think my chances are of getting them to drop my free NFLST, which I could care less about, in exchange for like a month of MLB Extra Innings? I once got them to replace my free 3 months of HBO/Showtime with a month of YES Network.


----------



## peds48

242424 said:


> Can I have your account number so I can let them know who to charge when I call in? lol


You dont need it, my bill is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay lower than yours......... !rolling


----------



## peds48

I had FiOS as my ISP for about 5 years. I was paying $69.99 a month all along. One day I decided to to some "searching" and found out that my cable company was offering better service for a lower price. I call Verizon to cancel my account without expecting to get any discounts. The rep told me she would give me a credit of $20.00 a month for 6 months, but I dont play these games I hate calling every so often just to get a "discount" it would seems like "panhandling" I just got installed a few hours ago, and the price with the cable company is guarantee for one year.


----------



## 242424

peds48 said:


> You dont need it, my bill is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay lower than yours......... !rolling


Exactly! You won't pay a dime more on your bill if someone gets a discount.


----------



## trainman

mystic7 said:


> What do you think my chances are of getting them to drop my free NFLST, which I could care less about, in exchange for like a month of MLB Extra Innings?


Couldn't hurt to ask. Actually, especially since they'll be strongly promoting MLB Extra Innings this coming week, you might start the call solely by saying you're interested in MLBEI, not even bringing up NFLST until and unless they do. I'm not even sure a "by the month" situation is possible for MLBEI -- it might be either nothing, or the rest of the season.


----------



## inkahauts

242424 said:


> Exactly! You won't pay a dime more on your bill if someone gets a discount.


He said that because he's an employee and gets ridiculous deals. Everyone's prices are based on them giving out a certain amount of discounts. If they did not give out discounts of any kind to anyone they could lower the price off all packages. That's not a debate, its a p&l balance statement.


----------



## raott

inkahauts said:


> He said that because he's an employee and gets ridiculous deals. Everyone's prices are based on them giving out a certain amount of discounts. If they did not give out discounts of any kind to anyone they could lower the price off all packages. That's not a debate, its a p&l balance statement.


They could, but they wouldn't. They price at the market price.


----------



## 242424

inkahauts said:


> He said that because he's an employee and gets ridiculous deals. Everyone's prices are based on them giving out a certain amount of discounts. If they did not give out discounts of any kind to anyone they could lower the price off all packages. That's not a debate, its a p&l balance statement.


He said "we" pay more. He doesn't pay or pays very little. Him lecturing people on asking for a discount would be much like Uncle Sam asking you to not claim a child on your taxes. lol


----------



## peds48

242424 said:


> Exactly! You won't pay a dime more on your bill if someone gets a discount.


I couldn't even if I wanted to.......

Now that I think about it, you pay for my TV..... !rolling


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> He said that because he's an employee and gets ridiculous deals.


:righton:


----------



## 242424

peds48 said:


> I couldn't even if I wanted to.......
> 
> Now that I think about it, you pay for my TV..... !rolling


 You're welcome! lol


----------



## grecorj

inkahauts said:


> He said that because he's an employee and gets ridiculous deals. Everyone's prices are based on them giving out a certain amount of discounts. If they did not give out discounts of any kind to anyone they could lower the price off all packages. That's not a debate, its a p&l balance statement.


If that statement is true -- discounts are a part of their business model -- then I'm entitled to ask for one.


----------



## peds48

grecorj said:


> If that statement is true -- discounts are a part of their business model -- then I'm entitled to ask for one.


I "earned" my "discount" by working for/with the company. No difference then working at Best Buy and getting their employee discount and yet, they don't play these games with customers


----------



## 242424

Then it's DTV's fault not "those that feel entitled" Talk to them if you don't like them giving discounts instead of giving crap to those that ask and receive. Surely you have pull in the company? :scratch:


----------



## inkahauts

grecorj said:


> If that statement is true -- discounts are a part of their business model -- then I'm entitled to ask for one.


Yes, you are fine to ask for one, but you aren't always entitled to get one, and the more you get the more it costs you in the long run. You wouldn't see your bill increase as much if you didn't ask for or demand discounts as much either.


----------



## 242424

I'm sorry but I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## inkahauts

Well, look at how much everyone's bills have gone up in regards to the non programming costs. Those are directly related to giving discounts in part. Not only, but in part. Its their pure profit margin area. They obviously are trying to make up for discounts elsewhere. And they by themselves NEVER get discounted.


----------



## trh

But the very few here that call in and get discounts is probably miniscule compared to all the free programming and hardware they give to new subscribers including those that left DirecTV and within weeks, start getting offered significant discounts.


----------



## 242424

Bingo


----------



## peds48

242424 said:


> Then it's DTV's fault not "those that feel entitled" Talk to them if you don't like them giving discounts instead of giving crap to those that ask and receive. Surely you have pull in the company? :scratch:


Sure it DirecTV's fault and "social media" that are to blame here. If DirecTV stood their ground and have their prices set, we would not be having this discussion


----------



## 242424

peds48 said:


> Sure it DirecTV's fault and "social media" that are to blame here. If DirecTV stood their ground and have their prices set, we would not be having this discussion


*"At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others."*

Why would you say this then? If you don't pay there is no "we" and if it's DTV's fault why try to make people feel guilty for taking advantage of these discounts?

I get the feeling you might be thinking of your own gain if everybody paid full pop for the service.... I'm probably off base though. lol


----------



## raott

inkahauts said:


> Yes, you are fine to ask for one, but you aren't always entitled to get one, and the more you get the more it costs you in the long run. You wouldn't see your bill increase as much if you didn't ask for or demand discounts as much either.


Simply false. That is not how pricing works and is a myth perpetuated on here. It hits Directv's bottom line, it doesn't affect price (or if it does it is on a macro basis and is negligle).


----------



## archer75

It's not that a person can't afford it, nor is it about feeling entitled. They don't owe me a discount, nobody here is saying they do. It's about not paying more for something than you really have to. I look for discounts in all things. Paying more than you have to for anything is just stupid and I would do the same even if I won the lottery. 

When I signed up for direct tv I knew i'd never pay full price for the service because full price, I feel, is ridiculous. Yes, I can afford it. At the end of my 2 years of discounts i'll call them up and they'll either offer me the discounts I want or i'll cancel. No hard feelings. They don't owe me. But as a consumer I do have a right to make a decision about the value of goods and services and what i'm willing to pay. I'm willing to pay the lower price they offered me for 24 months but not the regular price. I accepted the price and felt it had value for that 24 month period.


----------



## lgb0250

As I previously posted about this months article in Consumer Reports, here are some comments from tht article:

"Hate to haggle? 48% of shoppers tried bargaining for a better deal in the last three years compared to 61% in 2007!"

"Clearly, people who don't haggle are leaving money on the table."

"It's not in the sellers best interests to charge one price to all customers. You charge different prices to different people based on their willingness to pay. As long as you sell something for more than your cost, you are making a profit."

"You can't win if you don't try."

"give sellers a reason to negotiate. If you're a loyal customer, say so."

Last but certainly not least in how it applies to D*:

"When it's expensive to attract new customers, companies may work hard to retain existing ones."

But this statement is also another one to keep in mind, especially in this forum:

"Be discreet. Sellers may not want to make your great deal public."


----------



## peds48

242424 said:


> *"At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others."*
> 
> Why would you say this then?


'cause I did not...!rolling


----------



## 242424

Really? Someone hacked your account on here? lol



peds48 said:


> +10000
> 
> At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others.


----------



## inkahauts

raott said:


> Simply false. That is not how pricing works and is a myth perpetuated on here. It hits Directv's bottom line, it doesn't affect price (or if it does it is on a macro basis and is negligle).


Did you read what you just wrote? If it affects their bottom line, they will adjust pricing to compensate for it because they have certain profit margins they expect to hit for wall street, both in $ and %. To think that things like discounts given out don't affect price is like saying theft in stores doesn't affect pricing in retail stores. It ABSOLUTELY does, that's not a debate at all.


----------



## peds48

242424 said:


> Really? Someone hacked your account on here? lol


I was testing you to see if you were paying attention..... :rotfl:


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> Did you read what you just wrote? If it affects their bottom line, they will adjust pricing to compensate for it because they have certain profit margins they expect to hit for wall street, both in $ and %. To think that things like discounts given out don't affect price is like saying theft in stores doesn't affect pricing in retail stores. It ABSOLUTELY does, that's not a debate at all.


Absolutely true! Some "stores" have budgeted a percentage of the products to be lost. so we this in mind they adjust the prices accordoingly


----------



## raott

inkahauts said:


> Did you read what you just wrote? If it affects their bottom line, they will adjust pricing to compensate for it because they have certain profit margins they expect to hit for wall street, both in $ and %. To think that things like discounts given out don't affect price is like saying theft in stores doesn't affect pricing in retail stores. It ABSOLUTELY does, that's not a debate at all.


Your post shows a complete lack of understanding of pricing and the basic tenants of supply and demand. Heck, why don't they just charge $500 a customer because in your economic world, prices don't affect demand.


----------



## inkahauts

raott said:


> Your post shows a complete lack of understanding of pricing and the basic tenants of supply and demand. Heck, why don't they just charge $500 a customer because in your economic world, prices don't affect demand.


Pricing? Actually, your disbelief to the idea that companies add in and account for expected monies lost or not gained due to discounts and theft when creating a budget shows you have never played with a P&L in a major retail company. I have. I understand how it all works. I did not in any way say that price doesn't affect demand. I am saying that part of the reason they budget for discounts is because of economics. Heck, manufacturers build into their price the costs of defective units that will come back to them, and products that will get broke and not even make it out of the factory.

Its not a lot, but its enough to make a difference. A while back DIrectv had pulled back on discounts a lot, as a result of them giving out to many to to many people and seeing their profits erode faster than expected. Fast forward and you notice that they have increased their static non programming based fees quite a bit over the last four years or so and it seems discounts are back to the levels they used to be. (I still have a feeling the MRV fee is a DIRECT result of people asking for discounts and decreasing profits from programming specific fees due to higher contract fees with channels) Gee, wonder if that may be a correlation. Had they not had such large increases in programming fees, they may have been able to avoid that because they would have eaten into the programming profits, but since they where be eroded there too, they had to make additional price increases to offset other things. They all work like a giant clock with 50 gears. It all affects the others, in a balanced way, and there is no doubt from anyone who understands a p&L that some of the price increases over he last few years are to allow them to continue to give some people discounts to keep them happy and to keep them as customers, in addition to new customer spending.

Your assertions that they'd just charge anything is absurd. In fact, supply and demand is exactly why they have to budget for discounts, because many people will be fine paying a higher price and not calling in often, where as some people will demand lower pricing, and they have therefore budgeted in some money to spend on those discounts to keep those customers. Get rid of all discounts, assume no one asks for them anymore, and they won't have to budget any of that money towards spending on discounts, so they could look at the P&L and simply reduce the costs of services by the total amount they had originally budgeted for discounts. Of course, you will never see anyone go backward, but you can say they might now increase fees less if they stopped all discounts cold. Of course we all know as well that this will NEVER happen, but it is how a P&L and budgeting works.

Kinda like Coupons and marketing dollars. You pay for it somewhere, whether you want to believe it or not.


----------



## omartinjordan

Maybe they should just set the price at a reasonable amount and quit the discounts. If fairly priced people would have nothing to switch to that is cheaper. May not be the best economic approach but makes the most sense. Seems to me it's over priced if they can give that many discounts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

Unfortunatly, that ship has sailed. Its nearly impossible to stop giving discounts once you have started it. Just ask j c penny.


----------



## lgb0250

inkahauts said:


> Did you read what you just wrote? If it affects their bottom line, they will adjust pricing to compensate for it because they have certain profit margins they expect to hit for wall street, both in $ and %. To think that things like discounts given out don't affect price is like saying theft in stores doesn't affect pricing in retail stores. It ABSOLUTELY does, that's not a debate at all.


While this is a true statement, for people to think that our price would go down if they didn't use incentives to retain customers, is also a myth! The money they retained from not paying incentives would more than likely go straight to the bottom line benefiting shareholders but not putting a penny back into the subscribers pockets! If I know that others are receiving a discount and I stand the high ground and don't request the same, that would make me an idiot and a spendthrift, neither which I consider myself. The only way these types of threads won't continue to pop up on this site is if the moderators ban them and I don't see that happening.


----------



## raott

inkahauts said:


> Pricing? Actually, your disbelief to the idea that companies...


I'm not about to read your thesis, but if you are implying that the cost is calculated and then a profit percentage adder is put on top of that to get a final price, you have it completely and utterly wrong.

As I stated in my original post, discounts only affect price on a macro level (ie the industry) which shifts the entire price curve but the effect is negligible. Directv prices at a spot that maximizes revenue given their competitive advantages (ie. great hardware, sports) and disadvantages (ie. PITA factor of a sat dish). They do not figure out their cost, then figure out what profit wall street wants and then calculate a price, which is what you have implied. Raising a price to make up for a loss bucket can and will drive down overall revenue, given the elasticity of demand with amount of competition (Dish, cable, fios, ATT etc).


----------



## Cyber36

raott said:


> Your post shows a complete lack of understanding of pricing and the basic tenants of supply and demand. Heck, why don't they just charge $500 a customer because in your economic world, prices don't affect demand.


Supply & Demand? You mean like the way they price gasoline here in lovely N.Y.S.?? LOL......


----------



## raott

Cyber36 said:


> Supply & Demand? You mean like the way they price gasoline here in lovely N.Y.S.?? LOL......


I don't know about NYS, but in my area there is one distributor for fuel. Every gas station (in a pretty good sized metro area of well over 1 million people) is supplied by that one distributor. Combine a monopoly with inelastic demand for gas and your prices become artificially high.


----------



## peds48

raott said:


> I don't know about NYS, but in my area there is one distributor for fuel. Every gas station (in a pretty good sized metro area of well over 1 million people) is supplied by that one distributor. Combine a monopoly with inelastic demand for gas and your prices become artificially high.


forgot "speculation"

back to topic.....


----------



## grecorj

peds48 said:


> I "earned" my "discount" by working for/with the company. No difference then working at Best Buy and getting their employee discount and yet, they don't play these games with customers


1. I was referring to what inkahauts said -- everyone's price is determined by the amount of discounts they give out. If that's true, then DTV expects people to ask; therefore, I'm implicitly entitled to ask for a discount.
2. You've never asked for a discount at Best Buy? Most everything in this world is negotiable -- you just have to ask.


----------



## peds48

grecorj said:


> 1. I was referring to what inkahauts said -- everyone's price is determined by the amount of discounts they give out. If that's true, then DTV expects people to ask; therefore, I'm implicitly entitled to ask for a discount.
> 2. You've never asked for a discount at Best Buy? Most everything in this world is negotiable -- you just have to ask.


1. while you are welcome to ask, note that you are not entitled to any, which seems to be where this thread is/was going

2. Never. I used to work there a while ago and the only customers who got "discounts" where the ones spending thousands on a single purchase. If you considered the reward zone program as a discount, then I would say yes.


----------



## raott

peds48 said:


> 1. while you are welcome to ask, note that you are not entitled to any, which seems to be where this thread is/was going
> 
> 2. Never. I used to work there a while ago and the only customers who got "discounts" where the ones spending thousands on a single purchase. If you considered the reward zone program as a discount, then I would say yes.


Nobody has used the word "entitled" other than those who seem to imply this affects everyone else, the thread was not going in that direction.

Is Directv pulling acting "entitled" when they negotiate with suppliers and programmers and don't pay the initial asking price? Are they making all other companies suffer when they do that? Those are some of the claims I've seen in this thread.


----------



## joshjr

mystic7 said:


> *What do you think my chances are of getting them to drop my free NFLST, which I could care less about, in exchange for like a month of MLB Extra Innings?* I once got them to replace my free 3 months of HBO/Showtime with a month of YES Network.


Isnt there a free preview on this right now?


----------



## joshjr

peds48 said:


> I "earned" my "discount" by working for/with the company. No difference then working at Best Buy and getting their employee discount and yet, they don't play these games with customers


So let me get this right, its okay that DirecTV gives you a discount because you work for them but if they chose to give me one you have a problem with it. Is the door on your house big enough to get that head through?


----------



## peds48

joshjr said:


> So let me get this right, its okay that DirecTV gives you a discount because you work for them but if they chose to give me one you have a problem with it. Is the door on your house big enough to get that head through?


is called a "benefit" same as I get medical, dental and so on. so is NOT a discount.


----------



## inkahauts

lgb0250 said:


> While this is a true statement, for people to think that our price would go down if they didn't use incentives to retain customers, is also a myth! The money they retained from not paying incentives would more than likely go straight to the bottom line benefiting shareholders but not putting a penny back into the subscribers pockets! If I know that others are receiving a discount and I stand the high ground and don't request the same, that would make me an idiot and a spendthrift, neither which I consider myself. The only way these types of threads won't continue to pop up on this site is if the moderators ban them and I don't see that happening.


Never said it would lower costs. It could/would keep them from going up as much possibly.


----------



## joshjr

peds48 said:


> is called a "benefit" same as I get medical, dental and so on. so is NOT a discount.


I don't see a problem with someone trying to pay a lower price. I understand that there are other companies out there that really do not offer lower prices for their services but DirecTV does. The way you look at things, I should be mad that you don't offer to pay DirecTV full price for everything you have. To each their own.


----------



## inkahauts

raott said:


> I'm not about to read your thesis, but if you are implying that the cost is calculated and then a profit percentage adder is put on top of that to get a final price, you have it completely and utterly wrong.
> 
> As I stated in my original post, discounts only affect price on a macro level (ie the industry) which shifts the entire price curve but the effect is negligible. Directv prices at a spot that maximizes revenue given their competitive advantages (ie. great hardware, sports) and disadvantages (ie. PITA factor of a sat dish). They do not figure out their cost, then figure out what profit wall street wants and then calculate a price, which is what you have implied. Raising a price to make up for a loss bucket can and will drive down overall revenue, given the elasticity of demand with amount of competition (Dish, cable, fios, ATT etc).


No, thats not what I am saying at all. I saying they budget for everything in the first place, and cost of discounts is part of that budget, just as acquisition costs for new subscribers is. If you think differnt you are very mistaken.

And if they didn't have that cost to add in in the first place, it'd slow down rate increases.

Companies very much set general profit goals as we all know, and how they budget their money and what goals they set are influenced by costs. And how they budget for things liek acquisitions is also influenced by what profits they set as goals. They can tweak both sides of the balance sheet to make it land where they want. to think they. Set ne side and then figure out the other without ever considering impact of the converse too is false.To then say that competitors prices are the only thing that affects what they set prices at and is the determining factor alone in how much profit they can make and has nothing to do with discount budgeting and ne customer aquisiont costs is very short sighted.

Why do you think they focused on higher end customers and lower growth over the last few years. Escalating costs of discounts and new custimers aqustion spending and other things of that nature. Not because the competitors where lowering their prices and they needed to cut costs to stay competitive.nthey. Needed to cut costs to keep profit levels. They also needed to offset some discounting by increase fees. Hence, Whole Home Service fee, and advanced receiver fees that are much higher than just five years ago.


----------



## inkahauts

joshjr said:


> I don't see a problem with someone trying to pay a lower price. I understand that there are other companies out there that really do not offer lower prices for their services but DirecTV does. The way you look at things, I should be mad that you don't offer to pay DirecTV full price for everything you have. To each their own.


Personally, I have no issue with people asking for discounts, its to late to go another route for DIRECTV, so everyone should. But some people get far to mad when they don't get massive discounts constantly every year. Those people annoy me and many others I think.

I wish DIRECTV would replace random discounts with a proper loyalty system that earned people set discounts over set periods of time and money spent. Would make life so much better for everyone.


----------



## peds48

joshjr said:


> I don't see a problem with someone trying to pay a lower price. I understand that there are other companies out there that really do not offer lower prices for their services but DirecTV does. The way you look at things, I should be mad that you don't offer to pay DirecTV full price for everything you have. To each their own.


But even if I wanted to, I can't.


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> Personally, I have no issue with people asking for discounts, its to late to go another route for DIRECTV, so everyone should. But some people get far to mad when they don't get massive discounts constantly every year. Those people annoy me and many others I think.
> 
> I wish DIRECTV would replace random discounts with a proper loyalty system that earned people set discounts over set periods of time and money spent. Would make life so much better for everyone.


Right on. Like a loyal DirecTV "card" like the reward zone program from best buy. you earn points based on how much you pay. seem fair to me


----------



## inkahauts

Then everyone would get discounts at the same rates, and let them choose if its for programming costs, extra premium channels, new equipment, etc.


----------



## omartinjordan

Good lord, how about setting a reasonable price and none of this is an issue. I think it's clear to say that they over charge a bit. If directv is dumb enough to keep offering discounts then you can't blame people for taking them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

And as I have said before, there are some people who will demand them no matter what from now on even if they say no more discounts but we aren't going to raise prices either. There is no going back.


----------



## omartinjordan

Not if there isn't a cheaper alternative!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> And as I have said before, there are some people who will demand them no matter what from now on even if they say no more discounts but we aren't going to raise prices either. There is no going back.


Right on! even if DirecTV charges $20.00 a month, the same folks will be calling for 50 cents discounts


----------



## peds48

omartinjordan said:


> Not if there isn't a cheaper alternative!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


but why DirecTV has to be the cheaper "alternative" because you like but dont want to pay for it......


----------



## dpeters11

peds48 said:


> Right on! even if DirecTV charges $20.00 a month, the same folks will be calling for 50 cents discounts


Right, we've had people that claim they haggle at the grocery store.


----------



## omartinjordan

but why DirecTV has to be the cheaper "alternative" because you like but dont want to pay for it......


So they can quit the discounts all together. Why do they keep prices up but continually give discounts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

omartinjordan said:


> So they can quit the discounts all together. Why do they keep prices up but continually give discounts?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


if DirecTV is not the cheaper alternative then go with the competition. But wait, you like DirecTV but not paying for it....

this is like me expecting to pay windows price on a Mac Pro Pro laptop, I love Apple but dont like their prices kind of thing.... right?


----------



## joshjr

inkahauts said:


> Personally, I have no issue with people asking for discounts, its to late to go another route for DIRECTV, so everyone should. But some people get far to mad when they don't get massive discounts constantly every year. Those people annoy me and many others I think.
> 
> *I wish DIRECTV would replace random discounts with a proper loyalty system that earned people set discounts over set periods of time and money spent. Would make life so much better for everyone.*


I could go for that. It was a joke last time. Who wants free Game Lounge? I know I don't.


----------



## joshjr

peds48 said:


> if DirecTV is not the cheaper alternative then go with the competition. But wait, you like DirecTV but not paying for it....
> 
> this is like me expecting to pay windows price on a Mac Pro Pro laptop, I love Apple but dont like their prices kind of thing.... right?


For once I agree with you. While I do attempt to get good deals out of DirecTV, they make a lot of money off of me. My bill is roughly $158 a month. That is a pretty fair sized bill. One top of that I sub to Sunday Ticket, MLB Extra Innings, Sports Pack during the baseball season, occasional UFC PPV, almost always have 1-2 premiums, Protection Plan, lots of receivers, Genie, GenieGo, etc.


----------



## CCarncross

omartinjordan said:


> *Good lord, how about setting a reasonable price and none of this is an issue. I think it's clear to say that they over charge a bit.* If directv is dumb enough to keep offering discounts then you can't blame people for taking them. Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


What you may consider reasonable will not be the same as what others consider reasonable, so that system will never work. I spend $150/month for my programming package and 3 HD DVR setup. Thats what my setup costs...if I wanted or needed it be cheaper, I'd drop down to a lower package or get rid of 1 or 2 DVRs.....Truthfully, what DIrect, DIsh, and the cableco's charge is very comparable if you arent on an introductory offer price that was the incentive to get you to leave one provider over the other. If you think that should be the price all the time, thats probably a little delusional.


----------



## CCarncross

Joshjr has 5 HDDVRs and a Genie, and is only paying $150ish a month, thats pretty darn good especially with all the other programming he's getting as well.


----------



## billsharpe

It doesn't hurt to ask for discounts or accept them, if offered.

I called my home security alarm company to complain about the high monthly cost. Next sentence from the CSR was an offer to knock $10 off the monthly price. I'm sure the company was still making money on that, just not quite as much.

I also take advantage of all the senior discounts I can, although often the senior discount is the same as the Auto Club's. The best senior discount I ever got was lower admission to the Shanghai Expo a couple years ago that applied to those 70 years or over. It wasn't just a monetary saving; seniors were able to go to the head of the line at all pavilions.


----------



## omartinjordan

peds48 said:


> if DirecTV is not the cheaper alternative then go with the competition. But wait, you like DirecTV but not paying for it....
> 
> this is like me expecting to pay windows price on a Mac Pro Pro laptop, I love Apple but dont like their prices kind of thing.... right?


I thought your point was people getting discounts caused you to have to pay more since you refuse to take any discounts. I am just stating that why don't they just lower the price some and stop giving discounts. It doesn't have to be the cheapest but maybe they could make to where switching isn't really that big of savings. People on here seem to get really defensive!!


----------



## 242424

peds48 said:


> if DirecTV is not the cheaper alternative then go with the competition. But wait, you like DirecTV but not paying for it....
> 
> this is like me expecting to pay windows price on a Mac Pro Pro laptop, I love Apple but dont like their prices kind of thing.... right?


Some people have no other realistic option. No cable and 1 OTA local for me.


----------



## Rich

CCarncross said:


> Joshjr has 5 HDDVRs and a Genie, and is only paying $150ish a month, thats pretty darn good especially with all the other programming he's getting as well.


Last time I looked my bill was ~ $215 a month. That's with 12 HRs and the Premium package for movies. I consider my D* bill a luxury. I also subscribe to NF and Hulu +. I can tell you this: If I was making a pittance or barely making ends meet, I sure wouldn't have all this stuff. That said, I usually am offered something whenever I call D* and I never turn down a credit.

If I worked for D*, I'd consider the reduced rates part of my pay, which isn't nearly enough to live on where I live. I know several installers and a couple Techs and they are just barely scraping by.

Rich


----------



## peds48

joshjr said:


> For once I agree with you. While I do attempt to get good deals out of DirecTV, they make a lot of money off of me. My bill is roughly $158 a month. That is a pretty fair sized bill. One top of that I sub to Sunday Ticket, MLB Extra Innings, Sports Pack during the baseball season, occasional UFC PPV, almost always have 1-2 premiums, Protection Plan, lots of receivers, Genie, GenieGo, etc.


Of course they make "good" money of you. you are the one subscribing to almost all packages. but you are expecting a lower bill?


----------



## peds48

omartinjordan said:


> I thought your point was people getting discounts caused you to have to pay more since you refuse to take any discounts. I am just stating that why don't they just lower the price some and stop giving discounts. It doesn't have to be the cheapest but maybe they could make to where switching isn't really that big of savings. People on here seem to get really defensive!!


I dont mean "me" literately but all customers as a whole in the long run will pay more.


----------



## peds48

242424 said:


> Some people have no other realistic option. No cable and 1 OTA local for me.


So, if DirecTV knew, they should charge twice!!!!!


----------



## 242424

peds48 said:


> So, if DirecTV knew, they should charge twice!!!!!


Probably! lol


----------



## peds48

242424 said:


> Probably! lol


Finally we agree on something! :righton:


----------



## joshjr

peds48 said:


> Of course they make "good" money of you. you are the one subscribing to almost all packages. but you are expecting a lower bill?


See I think expecting is the wrong word here. I am not leaving if they do not provide discounts. I will not cancel Sunday Ticket if I am unable to get it for free. I don't expect anything but am happy to get what ever is offered by DirecTV. I am not looking to change providers. The only package I guess I would say I wont pay for is the HD Extra pack. I just don't think its worth the money. If I had to pay for it, it would be gone from my lineup. Other than that, I am willing to pay for everything I am getting. I'm not like some of the other bargain hunters that will change providers every 2 years. Unless Sunday ticket moves to a different provider, I will be a DirecTV customer for the foreseeable future.


----------



## inkahauts

omartinjordan said:


> Not if there isn't a cheaper alternative!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


If only that was actually true. Trust me its not!!!!


----------



## peds48

joshjr said:


> See I think expecting is the wrong word here. I am not leaving if they do not provide discounts. I will not cancel Sunday Ticket if I am unable to get it for free. I don't expect anything but am happy to get what ever is offered by DirecTV. I am not looking to change providers. The only package I guess I would say I wont pay for is the HD Extra pack. I just don't think its worth the money. If I had to pay for it, it would be gone from my lineup. Other than that, I am willing to pay for everything I am getting. I'm not like some of the other bargain hunters that will change providers every 2 years. Unless Sunday ticket moves to a different provider, I will be a DirecTV customer for the foreseeable future.


Then I misunderstood you. There is nothing with receiving when offered. the issue is with the ones that feel "entitled" and if not given threat to leave....


----------



## raott

peds48 said:


> Then I misunderstood you. There is nothing with receiving when offered. the issue is with the ones that feel "entitled" and if not given threat to leave....


Because you heard what you wanted to hear. Again, no one, has said they feel "entitled".

If you walk out of a car dealership because you they don't offer a deal as low as you are willing to pay, are you being entitled? There is no difference so don't even bother trying to spin it like there is. This is an arms length business deal that customers have with Directv. Both sides are free to threaten to leave or walk if the price isn't right.


----------



## jimmie57

Negotiating is a game that DirecTV has elected to play.
One, the customer feels like they accomplished something when they get a better deal.
Two, the customer feels that the company cares about their business by offering a price reduction of some sort to make them happy.

Most people do not like it when a company fixes a price and just says "Sorry, that is the price, take it or leave it".

I call about every 6 months and ask "What can you do to help lower my bill?". Sometimes I get nothing. I call back and get a different CSR and usually get some reductions. I always tell them that I am not leaving, been a customer since 1996.
Without these reductions I would have to drop some programming to keep my bill under the limit I have allowed for TV.

I always negotiate for high priced items. My last car I bought is a KIA. Toyota and several others were offing nothing off the window sticker price. Kia had several discounts that I could qualify for if I bought from them. If I had bought the Corolla I would have paid sticker price, for the Kia I got $3,500 off the sticker price.
As I stated already, a take it or leave it attitude is not acceptable to many and I think DirecTV knows this and just plays the game.


----------



## Rich

joshjr said:


> See I think expecting is the wrong word here. I am not leaving if they do not provide discounts. I will not cancel Sunday Ticket if I am unable to get it for free. I don't expect anything but am happy to get what ever is offered by DirecTV. I am not looking to change providers. The only package I guess I would say I wont pay for is the _*HD Extra pack*_. I just don't think its worth the money. If I had to pay for it, it would be gone from my lineup. Other than that, I am willing to pay for everything I am getting. I'm not like some of the other bargain hunters that will change providers every 2 years. Unless Sunday ticket moves to a different provider, I will be a DirecTV customer for the foreseeable future.


Huh. I wonder if I'm paying for that. I'll have to look at my bill one of these days. I don't use it, I know that.

About negotiating for deals: Hell, yes! I'm a frugal person and I'll negotiate any purchase that I can. Anybody that doesn't is being foolish or isn't well informed. I think.

Rich


----------



## peds48

raott said:


> Because you heard what you wanted to hear. Again, no one, has said they feel "entitled".


No one needs to say the words to convey the message. But they are many that feel they have a "right" (see what I did there!!!) to a lower price because they have been with or pay X amount of $ to DirecTV


----------



## scott2020

I have been a customer for going on 2 years. I called today to see what they could do for me, because I was on Ultimate and wanted to lower my expenses. I ended up with $15 credit for 12 months PLUS $15 credit for 15 months PLUS $10 credit for 6 months for the DVR fee PLUS $5 credit for 12 months for auto pay PLUS free upgrade to Genie +3 PLUS free NFL Ticket PLUS free installation. And I downgraded to the Choice package during all of this so I'll be saving big bucks year 1 and a decent amount year 2. This required an additional 2 year committment. I can't complain.


----------



## alhurricane

Did you call retention or speak to a regular CSR?


----------



## ragj1976

Called June 2013, 2 Year Contract Up in August. Told Rep I was thinking about switching to Comcast. Got 20$ off for 12 months (Brought bill down to about 73) and also got free Genie Upgrade no cost.

I was on a HR20. So obviously this is a big upgrade for me...


----------



## scott2020

alhurricane said:


> Did you call retention or speak to a regular CSR?


In my case I called the regular CSR and got the first $15 rebate for 12 months and the additional $10 discount. Then I was transferred to someone else and was offered the other discounts, equipment, install, etc. My bill is a mess this month. $650 something of charges and the same amount of credits all over the place! I expected it but looking forward to a cleaner bill next month.


----------



## acostapimps

I just called to remove Cinemax channels as I don't watch it anymore, As they removed it I kindly ask for any discounts for any other premium channel's (preferably Starz channel's) which of course they came with Starz/Showtime for $12.99 which it wasn't what I was aiming for as I can get that online as well, Then they gave me $10 credit for 6 months with the premium channel's for $12.99 which it will pay for itself minus the $3 bucks, So that takes me to $41 in bill credits and my bill will go down to $71 after removing the premium channel's of course after 30 days. Keep in mind that all I was looking for is discount premiums and removing one I already had. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BetterThanMost

Called today. Subscriber since '08. Out of contract since '10. Got $25 off for 6 months and $15 off for 12 months. Also used my protection plan upgrade and got a free Genie.


----------



## stususs

My annual commitment expires in three weeks. I had a CSR tell me that any new programming credits would require that I give up my legacy Total Choice package and upgrade to a standard package for an additional $3.50 per month.

Is this a new policy or did I have a CSR try to squeeze additional revenue from me?


----------



## CreedFeed

I've been a customer since July 2010. Currently have a standard DVR (HR22 I think) with the Premiere Package. I called in, said cancel at the prompt and said I wanted to check on deals for Sunday Ticket and cancel if nothing can be done. He offered me 6 payments of $29.99/mon for the standard package or keep my current renewal priceof $34.79/mon for 6 months and get the ST Max upgrade free. I asked if they could do better and he offered me $15/mon for 12 months off my regular bill, another $10/mon off my regular bill, $10/mon off for 6 months for HBO and Cinemax, and $5/mon off for 6 months for auto-bill pay (I'm already enrolled in ABP). He then went back to the Sunday Ticket price and I asked if I could get the standard ST but include the red zone channel for the $29.99 payments, and he said yes. I also upgraded to the Genie for free.

In the end I got Sunday Ticket Max for $180, free Genie, and $40 off my monthly bill for 6 months, and another $25 off my bill for another 6 months. All in all, pretty good. This ended up being a better deal this year than what I got last year when I called to get ST reduced.

I was on the phone for about 20 minutes.


----------



## jackdinla

Customer for 13 years. Found out you really need to look at your bill closely. Switched from grandfathered Total Choice to Premier package 13 months ago. They were still charging me $11.00 per month for the sports package which should be included as part of the Premier package. They are giving me credit for the "mistake". I thought they owed my more in way of an apology. The customer service rep wouldnt do anything so I asked for the Retention Dept. I was off-contract. The Retention rep gave me NFL Sunday ticket free for this year and a $20. per month discount on my bill in exchange for a 1 yr commitment. She also would have given me a free Genie update, but I didnt want it.


----------



## renbutler

I recently received some discounts, which required a one-year commitment.

There's one thing I didn't think to ask at the time though: what's the minimum package required to meet the commitment? Assuming that nothing about the minimum package was mentioned (it wasn't), can I downgrade from Choice to Entertainment and still maintain my commitment?

I know I can call and find out, but I'd rather not do that if somebody here knows the answer pretty confidently.


----------



## RACJ2

I called to try and get a deal on NFL ST. The front line CSR couldn't do hardly anything, but suggested I try the promotions dept and transferred me. They offered NFL ST free, Red Zone free, $20 Credit for 12 months and $15 credit for 15 months. Which over the 15 month term term was nearly $700 credits. Sweet! Just had to agree to the 1 yr commitment, which only actually extended my commitment 5 months. The front line CSR mentioned that you can call the regular number and just say promotions to go directly to that dept.


----------



## SledgeHammer

I saw a DirecTV promo at my work where I would get $10/off for 12 months, so I called in to get it. They said I couldn't get that one as it was for new customers only, so they would give me one for $15/off for 12 months instead .


----------



## scoop8

Completed my annual ST call a few hours ago (2 "cancels" at the auto-menu's). I didn't verify that I reached Retentions but I had to have, considering what they gave me.

Background:

- Non-SWM SL5 install since '08, with 1 HR23 and 1 H22
- DTV customer since '99, good standing. Autopay, Premium pkg.
- 1 current credit on acct prior to today's phone call; free HD for 24 mo

I received at the 1st phone call:

- Free ST Max
- $20 general monthy discount for 12 mo
- $15 general monthy discount for 15 mo
- $10 Sports Pkg discount for 6 mo
- 50% discount for the "Startz" movie channel pkg for 12 mo
- $5 discount SHO/HBO/CIN movie channel pkg for 6 mo

- No 1-Yr commitment required like last year.

- I originally asked about the basic ST (not Max) and the Rep said there weren't any discounts for that pkg. He volunteered the ST Max/free deal and the other discounts.

Free offer for a Genie upgrade. I think he said it's the HR44 but not positive about that part, could be an HR34.


----------



## 242424

I emailed them so I have a record. Got some $$ off for the next 12 months, no commitment. For those that are concerned, yes I feel entitled and thanks. lol


----------



## rwmair

242424 said:


> I emailed them so I have a record. Got some $$ off for the next 12 months, no commitment. For those that are concerned, yes I feel entitled and thanks. lol


Which email address did you use?


----------



## damondlt

I didn't ask for anything, But I did drop my Protection plan and went to Choice package.

So we'll see if they call like they always do and offer me free premiums.


----------



## 242424

rwmair said:


> Which email address did you use?


Just the "Contact Us" on the website.


----------



## lesz

I suspect that, in recent months, DIRECTV has been employing a shift in its profit-making strategy and that the shift involves placing a reduced emphasis on acquisition of new customers (at a cost of about $900 per customer) and placing an increased emphasis on retaining the customers that it already has. And the many posts in this thread would seem to support that suspicion. 

In my case, I had about $25 worth of monthly bill credits that expired a couple of months ago. I made a call in the hope of renewing those credits. With very minimal effort on my part, I was offered the following:
-$35 worth of monthly credits for 12 months
-an additional $8 per month of credits for 3 months
-an additonal one time $30 credit
-free Starz for 6 months
-free NFL Sunday Ticket for the upcoming season
-free Red Zone for the upcoming season
-a free upgrade to an HR44 with professional installation at no charge. 

The result of the offer is that my monthly bill is reduced from about $125 to about $80 for 3 months and to about $90 for the following 9 months and I have the bonus of the free Starz, Sunday Ticket, and Red Zone, which I otherwise would have had no interest in getting if there had been additonal cost involved. The HR44 upgrade and Sunday Ticket did require a new contractual commitment, but, had I passed on those, the offer would have still given me the billing credits without a contractual commitment. 

I'm sure that what is being offered to customers varies depending on account status, and I have been a DIRECTV customer since 1994 with an excellent account history, but the reports here from others would seem to support the thought that DIRECTV, in fact, is placing a greater empahasis on reducing churn in their existing customer base.


----------



## celticpride

wow! you guys are so lucky directv does this ,as far as i know verizon fios doesnt even come close to offering goodies like this This is one thing i miss about directv ,they really try to keep you happy,once(when i was a customer) i called directv because i was having greakups on my signal after we solved the problem the csr offered me HBOand cinemax free for 3 months without me even asking for anything! Heck after my 1st contract was up verizon wouldnt give me a break on nba league pass ,but they did have a $360.00 visa card for renewing my contract,I mainly took it because it was time to empty my septic tank. so verizon only makes good offers when your contracts up.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Just called in, spoke to a very nice rep. Got NFLST+RZ free, Free Showtime 4mos, Free Starz 6mos, $10/mo 12 months HD credit, $15/mo 15 months Package Discount. All for a 1yr commitment.


----------



## patchs

Been with DirecTV since 1999.
Got NFLST Max for free last year.
My bill is about $95 a month.
Just called, rep offered to reduce bill to $48 a month, said they can't give NFLST free 2 years in a row but offered it for $37 a month for 4 months ($148, so half off?)
So my monthly bill will be $85 for 4 months, then $48 after that (half off).
He did not mention about extending my contract (it expires this month).
He asked if I was interested in Genie but I'm happy with my old HR20, so I declined.
I think I did OK.

Here's what it says now:

08/07/2013

XXXXXXXX

NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2013 HD - Charge

$0.00

$0.00

08/07/2013

XXXXXXXX

CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $20/12moBasePkg

($20.00)

$0.00

08/07/2013

XXXXXXXX

CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $15/15moBasePkg

($15.00)

$0.00

08/07/2013

XXXXXXXX

Advanced Receiver-HD - 12moFreeHDExist

($10.00)

$0.00

08/07/2013

XXXXXXXX

NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2013 - Charge

$36.99

$0.00

08/07/2013

XXXXXXXX

To Our Valued Customer - Charge

$0.00

$0.00


----------



## bossfan50

I have $20 worth of credits rolling off so I called to see what D* will offer. I have a grandfathered Total Choice package. In the past I have always been offered credits of some kind but the retention rep that I spoke to told me that he could not offer me any credits on a retired package and that I would have to change my package to one of the current packages. To get the programming that I currently have I would have to go to the XTRA package so even with credits that have been offered to me my bill would actually increase by about $6 per month over what I currently pay.  Has anyone on a grandfathered package been told that they have to change to a current package to be eligible for account credits?

Anyhow here is what I have been offered. I told the rep that I need to think about it but I will probably accept the offer. I did not ask for Sunday Ticket because other than my local team I do not watch a lot of football so even if I can get it for free I would not watch all those football games.

XTRA Package
$20 Programming Credit for 12 months
I currently have a $10 HD credit that has 4 months to go. Rep said this could be renewed after it expires.
One Time $50 Credit
Free Genie Upgrade

My current service consists of the grandfathered Total Choice, Whole Home, HR20 and a HR22. I do not have any premium channels. My current bill with credits is $70.87. Because I would have to give up the retired Total Choice and accept a change to XTRA my bill would actually increase to $76.77. I know that I am not entitled to anything but I have had my Total Choice package since day 1 with D* 10 years ago and it has all the programming that I need so I am not thrilled that I have to change to XTRA at a higher cost regardless of the credits.

When I call back I will have to clarify the $50 one time credit. I think that the $76.77 I was quoted includes just the $20 and $10 credits only.


----------



## Jeffrow925

What are you guys saying to get these discounts, especially Sunday ticket. 

Everytime I call I just end up getting frustrated by lack of offers and hang up. Is there some kind of key words or phrases to use?


----------



## bossfan50

Jeffrow925 said:


> What are you guys saying to get these discounts, especially Sunday ticket.
> 
> Everytime I call I just end up getting frustrated by lack of offers and hang up. Is there some kind of key words or phrases to use?


Well are you talking to a regular CSR or a retention CSR. The key words is "cancel" at the main prompt and "close account" at the next prompt. That will get you to a retention CSR who has the authority to offer you whatever discounts are available to you based on factors like number of years as a D* customer, payment history, and programming services that you have.

If you are not saying cancel at the main prompt then you are speaking to a plain old regular CSR who will not offer you the discounts that you are hoping to get.


----------



## Boiler_81

bossfan50 said:


> I have $20 worth of credits rolling off so I called to see what D* will offer. I have a grandfathered Total Choice package. In the past I have always been offered credits of some kind but the retention rep that I spoke to told me that he could not offer me any credits on a retired package and that I would have to change my package to one of the current packages. To get the programming that I currently have I would have to go to the XTRA package so even with credits that have been offered to me my bill would actually increase by about $6 per month over what I currently pay.  Has anyone on a grandfathered package been told that they have to change to a current package to be eligible for account credits?
> 
> Anyhow here is what I have been offered. I told the rep that I need to think about it but I will probably accept the offer. I did not ask for Sunday Ticket because other than my local team I do not watch a lot of football so even if I can get it for free I would not watch all those football games.
> 
> XTRA Package
> $20 Programming Credit for 12 months
> I currently have a $10 HD credit that has 4 months to go. Rep said this could be renewed after it expires.
> One Time $50 Credit
> Free Genie Upgrade
> 
> My current service consists of the grandfathered Total Choice, Whole Home, HR20 and a HR22. I do not have any premium channels. My current bill with credits is $70.87. Because I would have to give up the retired Total Choice and accept a change to XTRA my bill would actually increase to $76.77. I know that I am not entitled to anything but I have had my Total Choice package since day 1 with D* 10 years ago and it has all the programming that I need so I am not thrilled that I have to change to XTRA at a higher cost regardless of the credits.
> 
> When I call back I will have to clarify the $50 one time credit. I think that the $76.77 I was quoted includes just the $20 and $10 credits only.


Have you tried another CR? I am in the same boat with the grandfathered package. I have been a D customer since the begining. I plan on calling sometime in the next couple of days to see what I can do on price.


----------



## HoTat2

Well, guess I'll weigh in here ...

DIRECTV sub. non-stop since '95 here;

Currently have a grandfathered Premiere package with the $7.00/mo. DVR fee waived and the HD extra package.

Recently through retention and later even a 1st level CSR (if you can believe it) managed to get a $15.00/mo. discount off Premiere plus an additional $10.00/mo. credit for Starz and Cinemax both until Jan. 1 of '14.

Was offered a good discount for NFL ST as well, but refused as I can't in good conscious watch football any longer given the extreme brutality, injuries to players, and criminal behavior that sport causes or contributes to, nowadays especially.

But anyway, with 5 DVRs (one a Genie) I'm still paying ~$135.00/mo. even with all the discounts.


----------



## peters4n6

bossfan50 said:


> Well are you talking to a regular CSR or a retention CSR. The key words is "cancel" at the main prompt and "close account" at the next prompt. That will get you to a retention CSR who has the authority to offer you whatever discounts are available to you based on factors like number of years as a D* customer, payment history, and programming services that you have.
> 
> If you are not saying cancel at the main prompt then you are speaking to a plain old regular CSR who will not offer you the discounts that you are hoping to get.


So you get to a Retention CSR...then what are the magic words?

"What can you do for me to lower my bill?"
"The difference between Premier and Ultimate is about $50, thinking of dropping down unless I can get a better deal...?"
Anything with the word(s) Netflix of Hulu in the sentence?
or...if it's true...saying that you're considering canceling?

FWIW, customer since 98, Premier for years. Currently about $160/mo. with 3 DVRs...out of contract.


----------



## bossfan50

peters4n6 said:


> So you get to a Retention CSR...then what are the magic words?
> 
> "What can you do for me to lower my bill?"
> "The difference between Premier and Ultimate is about $50, thinking of dropping down unless I can get a better deal...?"
> Anything with the word(s) Netflix of Hulu in the sentence?
> or...if it's true...saying that you're considering canceling?
> 
> FWIW, customer since 98, Premier for years. Currently about $160/mo. with 3 DVRs...out of contract.


I don't think that there are any *magic* words to use. Everyone has their own approach but if you read through enough posts here and on other forums you can get a general idea of what to say. I usually tell them that I am evaluating my options between Directv, Fios, and Comcast and I would like to know what discounts and promotions my account is eligible for. They always comeback with something and then you can try to push for more by asking if there is anything else that can be offered. Discounts and promotions offered are usually based on your service level and payment history so if there is something that you really want to get like a Genie or premium channel discounts just ask and they will say yes or no. Eventually the CSR will say that there is nothing more that can be offered at which point you can accept the offer or tell them that you'd like to think about it. If you tell them that you want to think about it they will note on your account what was discussed so when you call back there is a record of your previous conversation.


----------



## bossfan50

Boiler_81 said:


> Have you tried another CR? I am in the same boat with the grandfathered package. I have been a D customer since the begining. I plan on calling sometime in the next couple of days to see what I can do on price.


I did not call back yet. When I said that I want to think about it I was given a direct phone number for the retention department and a PIN ID that I was told to use. I was told that the offers that I was given would be good for 5 days and then after that I would have to call back to start the process all over again. If you are calling in the next couple of days I would be grateful if you post what happened and if they also told you that you would have to change from your grandfathered package in order to get any discounts.


----------



## Mystere

I have been a customer since Feb of 2010 and out of contract. I currently have the Choice Extra Classic package with 2 HR-22 HD-DVRs. I called today and got

$20 discount off subscription for 12 months
$10 discount off DVR for 12 months
NFL Sunday Ticket Free - (ST MAX was just a slight discount off normal price)
Free Upgrade Genie and 2 mini clients (I have protection plan)
2 Months Free HBO/Starz/Showtime/CMAX/Encore/Sports
I also changed from the Choice Extra Classic to the Choice package to save another $7/month.
I'm very pleased with the deal I was able to get.


----------



## Old_School

called in a few weeks ago just to tell them that i had to get a new debit card and the old one was inactive.. While i was on the phone with the really nice young lady, she said that she noticed on my account that i have subscribed to the sunday ticket for the past 3 years and asked if i would be interested in getting it for free with a one year comitment..

I told her that it would be nice but, i am saving up all my comitments for when they finally drop the hammer and offer me a Genie.She then replied with "well lets take a look and see what i can do here" and ask if she could put me on hold for a min.. i said okay and it went to really corny elevator music for about 5 mins..... she then came back and said she could do the following:

* A Genie and a Mini - Free
* Sunday Ticket - Free
* $35 a month credit for 12mo
* HBO, Showtime and Stars free for 3 mo

All of that came of course with the standard new 2 year agreement. I about had a heart attack and froze with that offer and all i could say was "sold".... After i regained my thoughts i made a comment that i know that they dont ashore certain models but i was really keeping my fingers crossed for a HR44. She then said that she could make a note that " a HR44 is prefered if availble" but as i stated they will install what they have.

Two days later the installer showed up for install. I had my thoughts set to expect a HR34 and a C31 to be installed. To my suprize he came with a HR44 and a C41 onboard to install for me.


----------



## ni711

My contract was up in a few weeks they upgraded my 2 hr22s for a genie and a client only charging me the $49 install fee, free hd for 24 months and free Sunday ticket. Got an hr34 but its still better than my hr22.


----------



## Boiler_81

bossfan50 said:


> I did not call back yet. When I said that I want to think about it I was given a direct phone number for the retention department and a PIN ID that I was told to use. I was told that the offers that I was given would be good for 5 days and then after that I would have to call back to start the process all over again. If you are calling in the next couple of days I would be grateful if you post what happened and if they also told you that you would have to change from your grandfathered package in order to get any discounts.


I think I am going to hold off for a bit in order to give time for the HR34s to be purged.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

patchs said:


> Been with DirecTV since 1999.
> Got NFLST Max for free last year.
> My bill is about $95 a month.
> Just called, rep offered to reduce bill to $48 a month, said they can't give NFLST free 2 years in a row but offered it for $37 a month for 4 months ($148, so half off?)
> So my monthly bill will be $85 for 4 months, then $48 after that (half off).
> He did not mention about extending my contract (it expires this month).
> He asked if I was interested in Genie but I'm happy with my old HR20, so I declined.
> I think I did OK.
> 
> Here's what it says now:
> 08/07/2013 XXXXXXXX NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2013 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 08/07/2013 XXXXXXXX CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $20/12moBasePkg ($20.00) $0.00 08/07/2013 XXXXXXXX CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $15/15moBasePkg ($15.00) $0.00 08/07/2013 XXXXXXXX Advanced Receiver-HD - 12moFreeHDExist ($10.00) $0.00 08/07/2013 XXXXXXXX NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2013 - Charge $36.99 $0.00 08/07/2013 XXXXXXXX To Our Valued Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00


Looks like you got the same deal I got except for the NFLST Max charge. Funny how they say you can't get it for free 2 years in a row, but I've gotten it for free 3years in a row now. Ahhhh, CSR roulette!


----------



## bossfan50

bossfan50 said:


> I have $20 worth of credits rolling off so I called to see what D* will offer. I have a grandfathered Total Choice package. In the past I have always been offered credits of some kind but the retention rep that I spoke to told me that he could not offer me any credits on a retired package and that I would have to change my package to one of the current packages. To get the programming that I currently have I would have to go to the XTRA package so even with credits that have been offered to me my bill would actually increase by about $6 per month over what I currently pay.  Has anyone on a grandfathered package been told that they have to change to a current package to be eligible for account credits?
> 
> Anyhow here is what I have been offered. I told the rep that I need to think about it but I will probably accept the offer. I did not ask for Sunday Ticket because other than my local team I do not watch a lot of football so even if I can get it for free I would not watch all those football games.
> 
> XTRA Package
> $20 Programming Credit for 12 months
> I currently have a $10 HD credit that has 4 months to go. Rep said this could be renewed after it expires.
> One Time $50 Credit
> Free Genie Upgrade.
> 
> My current service consists of the grandfathered Total Choice, Whole Home, HR20 and a HR22. I do not have any premium channels. My current bill with credits is $70.87. Because I would have to give up the retired Total Choice and accept a change to XTRA my bill would actually increase to $76.77. I know that I am not entitled to anything but I have had my Total Choice package since day 1 with D* 10 years ago and it has all the programming that I need so I am not thrilled that I have to change to XTRA at a higher cost regardless of the credits.
> 
> When I call back I will have to clarify the $50 one time credit. I think that the $76.77 I was quoted includes just the $20 and $10 credits only.


So I called back today to follow up on my previous conversation with retentions. In order to get any discounts to my account I did have to change from my grandfathered Total Choice package. The CSR said that while before they were able to offer discounts on grandfathered packages they no longer can do that because of agreements that they have made with channel providers to not offer discounts on old packages. Whether that is true or not despite a hard push the CSR said that the only way to get discounts was to change out of my grandfathered package.

The Choice package would have been the package that was similar to the grandfathered Total Choice package however that package does not include NBC Sports Network which I watch during hockey season so I had to go to the more expensive XTRA package. I was given the choice of NFL Sunday Ticket or the stand alone Red Zone channel and a $50 one time credit, Unlike other people there is only so much football I can watch so between my local team and the other games on NBC, NFL Network, and ESPN that is eough football for me so I chose the Red Zone Channel and a $50 credit.

So the offer that I accepted:
Change from grandfathered Total Choice to XTRA Package
$20 Programming Credit for 12 months - 1 year commitment required
One Time $50 Credit
Red Zone channel no charge
Free Genie upgrade. No client as I am keeping my other DVR. I already have a SWM set up so it will be drop shipped at no charge. Required 2 year commitment which is not a problem for me.


----------



## DJPellegrino

Received a $45/month credit for a year + tax = 50.93/month for a year. No contract commitment. I was offered NFL Sunday ticket, but refused as I just don't get to watch football that much, due to other activities. Offered the Genie, and keep my 2 DVR's for a total of 9 recordable channels. Currently refused as well as I did not want the 2 year commitment. I've been with DTV for 14 years. Asked them to note it in my account about the Genie as I may want to take them up on it later as I find out more about it. I'm thinking that to do the last option, I'd have to go to a SWM 16. I currently have a SWM8 with band pass filter and Slimline 5 dish.


----------



## billsharpe

celticpride said:


> wow! you guys are so lucky directv does this ,as far as i know *verizon fios doesnt even come close to offering goodies like this* This is one thing i miss about directv ,they really try to keep you happy,once(when i was a customer) i called directv because i was having greakups on my signal after we solved the problem the csr offered me HBOand cinemax free for 3 months without me even asking for anything! Heck after my 1st contract was up verizon wouldnt give me a break on nba league pass ,but they did have a $360.00 visa card for renewing my contract,I mainly took it because it was time to empty my septic tank. so verizon only makes good offers when your contracts up.


Oh yes they do! :grin: I am getting calls about discounts already and my 2-year commitment with Verizon doesn't end until September 30. Of course there's no free Sunday Ticket from Verizon but then there are still no NFL teams in LA.


----------



## redhot

Customer since 1996, off contract since june this year. I called and said my bill is too much I need to reduce it. I got 15 months @ $15.00 off, 12 months @ $20.00 off, 5 months of Showtime and 6 months of Starz/ Encore. And a free Genie upgrade. I have the protection plan. 

Oh, I got to keep my grandfathered Total choice package.


----------



## lanfellas

I just called in and they reduced my bill by more than half with free Sunday Ticket (which I was already paying for. BIG WIN) and free hardware upgrade to Genie. Now, I had to sign up for an additional 2 years for the hardware upgrade which I don't mind. I now have ALL of the premium channels free fo the next 2 or 4 months plus free Sunday ticket and my bill is more than half off. They even offered me a better deal on my internet but they can only offer U-Verse in my area and U-Verse sucks in my area.

I'm glad I called!!!


----------



## rb5505

why is it these threads always devolve into discussions about who's right and wrong? the topic is pretty clear, right? can we just post the details of the call and include your programming pkg & how long you've been with directv too. deals vary a lot by pkg. ever since we went with the select classic pkg (which for us is well worth it), i've been told many times that discounts are limited. of course we've been invited to move up to a better pkg each time i call. 

30 min call
select classic pkg
1996
$80, instant credit
$120, $10/mo dvr fee waiver for 1 year
$15, $5/3 mos for auto billing (which we were on already)
$78 value, starz/encore pkg free for 6 mos


----------



## peds48

rb5505 said:


> why is it these threads always devolve into discussions about who's right and wrong?


and who said otherwise?


----------



## graffixx

Customer since 1999 on Total Choice pkg, 2 HD DVR, 1 HD receiver. Was paying $77.11 (incl tax).

Had to upgrade to Xtra since she was not able to give more discounts on the grandfathered pkg
$20/mo credit for 12 months
$10/mo HD credit for 12 months
12 months commitment
$30 one time credit
4 free months of Showtime


----------



## 242424

peds48 said:


> and who said otherwise?


This sound familiar?



> At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others.


----------



## slacker_x

I was just under my 2 year commitment and always wanted the Genie Mini's for the other TV's in my house so I could pause live TV and they gave me two mini's for free, $15/month loyalty discount and $10/month DVR discount both for a year. I did have to agree to extend my agreement with them for 2 years but I don't see me leaving DirecTV anytime soon as my only choice is Comcast who has never honored any agreement I've had with them.


----------



## j_al23

I called about Pac-12 network and the CSR said they are still in negotiations. I was like well I might just have to change providers. He's said well I can give you $15off/month for 12months. Then he said he could give me free HD for a year. So $25off/month for a year. Then I was still skeptical so he said he would give me NFL Sunday ticket for free this year. Then he said I could get a free Genie upgrade and free installation. So I ordered a Genie and Genie mini for free and free installation. Hopefully I get the HR44 in Utah (Provo). He then offered me 3 months of DVR service for free.


----------



## paulman182

I didn't do so well with my call. I told the nice, US-based CSR that I might have to cancel Sunday Ticket because my bill was too high and wanted to know if she could help me with any discounts. (I've got Premiere, protection plan, and five DVRs.)

She ended up giving me $20 off per month for six months.

Should I call back? I said "Cancel Sunday Ticket" at the prompts.


----------



## peds48

paulman182 said:


> I didn't do so well with my call. I told the nice, US-based CSR that I might have to cancel Sunday Ticket because my bill was too high and wanted to know if she could help me with any discounts. (I've got Premiere, protection plan, and five DVRs.)
> 
> She ended up giving me $20 off per month for six months.
> 
> Should I call back? I said "Cancel Sunday Ticket" at the prompts.


Maybe, but you might be "on the hook" since you already took the offer given.


----------



## lilydog10

Hardly ever visit, but I saw this thread and gave it a shot. I came to see if anyone else's guide was suddenly repopulating with data for no apparent reason. I have a lot of "To Be Determined" spaces on mine and I didn't reset my DVR. One thing led to another and I stumbled into this thread.

I am a longtime sub (since 2000, well pretty long) and had not done much of late other than adding two TIVO DVRs (my wife wanted them, one in the living room and one in the bedroom). I use an HR24 for my programming in the living room.

Anyway my contract runs in January. We have Premier package.

For extending my contract to 8/2014 ( a year from today) we got:

$35 a month off base package (separate $15 and $20 credit plans combined)
$10 a month off for HD-DVR fee (we still pay the TIVO fee of course)
Free NFLST for 2013-2014 season (a complete surprise to me).

Hardware-wise, we can also get a free upgrade to Genie with two Genie Minis (we have 3 TVs but one is just using an OTA antenna for HD local channels in guest room). My wife is so wedded to the damn TIVO UI that she's not interested. Her view? What if the one box goes bad, we have no other options? Guess that is a good point, if it happens during the Super Bowl or something. We also have HBOGo, Amazon Prime Video (sux), NetFlix and Hulu+, so no lack of programming options.

Some day, my view is we dump satellite and cable (ugh, never again on the latter) and go with Roku and Aero, assuming it passes legal muster (and improves its DVR option). I was a bit perturbed with DTV in its early HD-DVR days (the Rupert Murdoch era) but for the past 4-5 years, very good service, no hassles. But still, having to beg for credits when your bill approaches the $180 per month mark is sort of a pain. And seeing the OTA HD picture of locals on my guest bedroom TV makes the whole cable/sat scenario seem overly expensive (I mean having to pay for all those channels we never watch).

I get it, programming cost money. But NetFlix original programming is pretty good, and Hulu is following suit. Going to be an interesting future, for sure.


----------



## flexpackman

Customer since 1996

I have a grandfathered Premier account, Regional Sports Package, and HD Extra Pack.

I have subscribed to NFL Sunday Ticket every year since it started with the exception of one year.

I make sure I pay my bill on time, but do not use AutoPay.

About 10 years ago after reading about all the "negotiating", I call about this time every year (NFLST time) and make sure I get to Retention.

I simply ask "Is their anyway you can help me lower my bill". The normal response is "Let me see what I can do for you", followed by excessive keyboard noise.

Looking back on my statements from those years (Yes I keep PDF copies) I have always gotten no less than $280 a year of credits. Many times, I am given several different options for discounts and have to take quick notes to see what saves more and is best for my programming.

There is always some type of discount program code on the statement as shown in the first line. This is what I "negotiated" this year.

Keep Valued Customer - $0.00 $0.00
Red Zone Channel 2013 HD - $0.00 $0.00
Advanced Receiver-HD - 12moFreeHDExist ($10.00) ($0.70)
PREMIER - $10/6mosSPORTS ($10.00) ($0.70)
PREMIER - $20/12moBasePkg ($20.00) ($1.40)

So this year I have $449.40 in discounts that will be credited to my account (taxes shown also) and the Red Zone Channel for free. I am paying regular price on NFLST this year. It seems that I am in the every other year free cycle on that.

It's like the saying "You miss a 100% of the shots you never take". If you never ask, your never going to get a discount.....

P.S. To share a great example of never asking for a discount or negotiating. About 20 years ago, I had a co-worker tell another and myself that she had just put a $500 deposit down on a new car. After discussing the car and asking about the price, we realized she had paid Full Sticker Price for it! She was about 22 and apparently never had been "coached" about car purchasing and pricing. The other co-worker was so mad that he called the dealership and gave them an earful. They said "tough luck". He said she wouldn't complete the deal. They said she wouldn't get her deposit back. He said fine, as they would lose more from not selling the car to her and he would help her purchase the same car at a different dealership and still save her more money than the deposit in any event. They said come back with her and "we'll work something out". That something was about $1800 off the price of the new car....


----------



## hockeykid

Customer since 94. $105 a month. Called up just to say I was looking at bundle deals from my local cable company and wanted to know if Directv could bundle internet and phone with DTV. The CSR says doesn't have anyone in my area to bundle internet with. She starts offering me discounts to stay with Directv
$15off/month for 12months.
$10 off/month for HD free for a year.
$5 off/month for having autopay and online statements for 3 months.
Also offered NFL Sunday ticket for free this year.
Brought bill down to $75 a month, and then $80 after 3 months.

Turned down all offers, as I'm still looking to get a better bundle deal even if it's with Dish. Dish says they can do internet/phone/TV for $94 a month (currently I'm paying $185 for all 3). DTV made sure to let me know to call back before I switch and they will see what they can do to keep me.


----------



## ilikehd2011

Just over my 2 year contract. Called about my contract & how I can lower my bill. 
$105.00 before tax. Also on autopay. SWM Dish.
Was offered a new customer contract. 

NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2013 HD - Charge	$0.00	
Starz - ENCORE Themes HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2013 - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
Programming Agreement - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $20/12mos/Agree	($20.00)
CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $15/15moBasePkg	($15.00)	
To Our Valued Customer - Charge	$0.00	$0.00

Genie HD DVR Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Genie Receiver Condition 
Delivery and Handling - $19.95	Free
Tax	$0.00
Order Total $0.00

Also got Starz - Encore free for 6 months.
Received my Genie today HR44-500.(drop shipped) I'm a happy camper.


----------



## AntAltMike

peds48 said:


> ...At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others.


----------



## spummerr

Wow!! You people are lucky!!

I'm a several year customer, Have the 2nd to the top package. Called to ask about upgrading from a HD receiver to a HD DVR receiver. Could I get one at no cost--

Direct tv wouldn't budge. She said I could buy it, & it would cost a extra $7 a month for DVR service! I wasn't happy.


I'm looking at going to Dish just for the first year savings. Also looking at getting a Magnavox dvd recorder


----------



## acostapimps

With the sub lost this past quarter, I can see why their giving out credits and free ST.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bumeister

The only discount they gave me was to extend the $10/month credit for another 12 months, they did not offer me anything in the way of discounts off my base package. But I'm not anywhere close to the end of my agreement, so maybe that's why. 

OTOH they did give me a whole slew of free short-term programming, which I am happy about but my wife (who hates hates hates television) is not. She'd rather have a monthly credit. 

Showtime free 3 months
Starz free 6 months
HD Extra Pack free 3 months
NFL Sunday Ticket free


----------



## oliversmall

Thanks everyone for your comments. I compiled the feedback I got here and other forums.

Highlights of my research:

On average, customers were able to reduce their bill by $22/month.
Calls with DirecTV took between 5 and 20 minutes
Customers who were not able to reduce their bill fell into two catagories: They were either in their first 6 months of using the service, or they had a history of paying bills late.
Customers who had been with DirecTV for 5+ years had the greatest success, with an average savings of $26/month.
For each $10 in premium services they had (HBO, Showtime, etc.) customers were able to save on average an additional $1/month.
Here's a link detailing the results and my overall recommendations for negotiating with DirecTV: http://haggleroo.com/pages/negotiating-your-bill-tips-and-tricks-directv-comcast


----------



## grecorj

Got another $5/mo for 6 months b/c of HBO signal failure on Sunday night.


----------



## damondlt

I called up Directv to drop my Cinemax package because I added HBO to my already subscribed Starz package for Boardwalk Empire season and they Gave me a $15 credit for 6 months if I kept all 3.
So $24 for HBO, Starz and Cinemax
Nice deal I wasn't expecting. :righton:


----------



## joshjr

damondlt said:


> I called up Directv to drop my Cinemax package because I added HBO to my already subscribed Starz package for Boardwalk Empire season and they Gave me a $15 credit for 6 months if I kept all 3.
> So $24 for HBO, Starz and Cinemax
> Nice deal I wasn't expecting. :righton:


I was gonna say that they should of had a 2 for 1 offer for Max and HBO combined.


----------



## damondlt

joshjr said:


> I was gonna say that they should of had a 2 for 1 offer for Max and HBO combined.


 2 for 1 is only 3 months and its only $11.01 credit not $15


----------



## kakster

long time customer with 6 dvrs current bill 180/mo, out of contract

got:
free sunday ticket + red zone (agreed to 12 month contract with directv)
free HD 12 months
another 20/mo discount on premium programming for 6 months

new bill for next 6 mo = 155/mo


----------



## Forsberg21

I called and got what I wanted. I took them up on the free upgrade offer (due to having the protection plan) and the tech will come out on Sept 3rd with the Genie and any necessary other equipment to get the DVR up and running (at least this is what I was told.) I will send back the HR24-500, as I only have 1 TV. But get this,they also took off roughly $48 a month from my bill (I have the Premier Acct.) The fees waived were: $5 paperless billing/$10 sports package/$10 Advanced Receiver DVR/$5 HBO/$5 Showtime/$5 Starz/$5 Cinemax/$3 for Whole Home DVR fee. PLUS, ............they gave me Sunday Ticket for free (with Red Zone Channel) as well!!!

Not bad huh? The waived fees ( at least $40 of them) will last for 6 months and save me roughly a total of around $300 within the next 12 months total (throw in Sunday Ticket and that total would be around $600!!!) I am one happy camper, thank you DirecTV!!!!


----------



## jcmwwe

Hi how do u get them to giving u promotions or discounts? I just to ask about upgrading to genie for free because i have protection plan they said it was not true on giving sunday ticket for free or monthly discount on bills. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## bossfan50

jcmwwe said:


> Hi how do u get them to giving u promotions or discounts? I just to ask about upgrading to genie for free because i have protection plan they said it was not true on giving sunday ticket for free or monthly discount on bills. Please let me know. Thanks


Were you speaking to a regular CSR or a retention CSR. The regular CSR will not usually do much for you. At the initial voice prompt you need to say cancel and then say cancel service. That will get you to a retention CSR and if your account is eligible for any discounts or promotions the retention CSR is the one to talk to.


----------



## peds48

and also you account history, along with tenure and the like, plays a huge role on what you qualify for


----------



## stususs

The negotiation was an ordeal. I have been a subscriber since 1996.

First, I had to give up my legacy Total Choice package. To match the channels I wanted, I needed to subscribe to the higher priced XTRA package.

In return, I was offered $20 per month credit for 12 months, $15 per month credit for 12 months, $10 credit against my Sports Pack subscription for 12 months. I was promised the continuation of my $10 per month HD credit in return for the continuation of my automatic bill payment by credit card. I received free Sunday Ticket including MAX. For MAX I was charged $75 which was then offset by a one-time credit labeled "XTRA - Gen Reten CRG." I requested and received a GenieGo. For the GenieGo I was told I would be billed $99 plus $19.95 shipping which would be offset in full with one time credits, although my online billing activity does not show either the charges or the credits. This conversation occurred on a Friday, and the GenieGo was delivered to me on Saturday. I was obliged to setup the GenieGo by myself which I was able to do.

This took 35 minutes of heavy negotiation as the retention CSR frequently left me on hold, presumably to seek approval of a supervisor. After the negotiations were concluded I was transferred to a "verification CSR" who was to confirm my agreement to an additional 12 months commitment. The verification CSR had different terms than had previously been negotiated. The $10 per month Sports Pack credit was only available for 6 months, not 12 months. But the $15 credit was for 15 months, not 12 months. This was an additional cost to me of $15. At this point I was exhausted from all of the haggling and I surrendered the $15.

The total length of this process was 45 minutes.


----------



## TorinTPG

It's amazing the different deals you will be offered just depending upon the CSR that answers your call. I wish they would streamline what they offering


----------



## peds48

TorinTPG said:


> I wish they would streamline what they offering


and they have, just call 1800 DTV-CAREERS and apply for a job. !rolling


----------



## zmancartfan

Has anyone without the protection plan been offered or received an equipment upgrade? Coming up on my contract expiration, and I wasn't sure if there were any criteria people have found for getting a new Genie system without the protection plan.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## linuspbmo

zmancartfan said:


> Has anyone without the protection plan been offered or received an equipment upgrade? Coming up on my contract expiration, and I wasn't sure if there were any criteria people have found for getting a new Genie system without the protection plan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I called in last week and asked about a Genie for free and they said no problem, they will be here to install on Wednesday. I just upgraded to all HD a year ago at no cost and I don't have the protection plan. Make sure you say cancel at the prompt.


----------



## DViper2399

I think where you are in your contract agreement is a big factor as well, I was able to get a few decent credits including a $50 one time credit, but still can't get free sunday ticket. I tried twice now. I'm on autopay been with DTV for very long time & still no free NFL this season, I think it is because I am still under contract for more then 12months longer because of the Genie upgrade I got back in Janurary. I will attempt 1 more time in a few days. I even mentioned switching to TWC with them paying my early termination fee


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## zmancartfan

I think where you are in your contract agreement is a big factor as well, I was able to get a few decent credits including a $50 one time credit, but still can't get free sunday ticket. I tried twice now. I'm on autopay been with DTV for very long time & still no free NFL this season, I think it is because I am still under contract for more then 12months longer because of the Genie upgrade I got back in Janurary. I will attempt 1 more time in a few days. I even mentioned switching to TWC with them paying my early termination fee


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Thanks all. I'm coming up in November. Was a long time subscriber but left 5 or 6 years ago for a bundled cable deal. Came back two years ago. I've taken advantage of a couple of freebies along the way (Nickelodeon credit and a free movie channel offer or two), but I've never abused anything. Auto pay and about $130 a month when not paying for NHLCI. My wife is not a TV watcher, and she's the one who takes care of paying the monthly bills...

I'm hoping to shave off some monthly plus upgrade to Genie (would love an HR44 I think it's called). Not looking for ST, but it doesn't sound like there is any play on CI.

I get the CSR roulette game, but (knock on wood) I've been really lucky with past CSR's being helpful on the first try. I'm squeamish, though, about having notes left behind and calling too often.

So, my question is on timing. Would it be better to call before or after the contract is up?

Thanks again.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

your timing is just about right since you dont have much left on your contract. the cancellation would be about $40.00. I would call right away


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Bob Coxner

Called today. I'm out of contract. Got:

free Sunday Ticket Max
$20 off for 12 months
free Showtime 4 months
free Sports Pack 3 months
free Genie upgrade and install

I did have to agree to a 2-year contract (due to Genie). The Retentions guy was really nice and I'm sure I could have got more $ off but I felt like what he offered was already excellent. I'm not totally greedy. 

Good luck to everyone!

ps: some people have asked about the Protection Plan and Genie. I don't have the PP but was offered the free Genie anyway,.


----------



## DViper2399

I think where you are in your contract agreement is a big factor as well, I was able to get a few decent credits including a $50 one time credit, but still can't get free sunday ticket. I tried twice now. I'm on autopay been with DTV for very long time & still no free NFL this season, I think it is because I am still under contract for more then 12months longer because of the Genie upgrade I got back in Janurary. I will attempt 1 more time in a few days. I even mentioned switching to TWC with them paying my early termination fee


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app
I really could not get them to budge, today was my last attempt & I even went as far as actually setting up my cancelation disconnection of service to auto take affect on the 13th. Now I will probably decide to call back & cancel that happening but not certain yet even after all discounts my bill was still $100 a month & thats with HBO as the only premium & no NFL


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## btedford

When I called in last week to lower my package from Premier and drop down my base package and then just pay for HBO and Showtime separately, they offered me $25 off for 6 months to stay at my current level of programming and I took it.


----------



## mrro82

I called and got $25 off for 6 months. My first year credits were about to expire. In 6 months I'll call again for more credits and a genie upgrade. 
I love DirecTV when it comes to credits. Far and away better than charter ever was. 
Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## LiQiCE

Called 2 weeks ago - my contract expires in December 2013. (BTW- Been a customer since 2002)

I have the old Premier package (w/free DVR fee).

I had to agree to an extra year under contract but got $10 off HD (not sure why I wasn't already getting this as I have autopay); $20 off for 12 months, and $6.50 off STARZ for 12 months since I get STARZ with Premier. So roughly $35 off a month, plus I dropped a receiver because I have a Genie - so I'm at $42.50 off per month.

I asked about NHL Center Ice discounts, but I was told I needed to wait until it was closer to the season start to complain.

I may just switch to the Online NHL GameCenter Live for $149.99 instead since you can watch games anywhere (phone, tablet, PS3, etc) and its $25 less then DTV (if I use my Discover card and get 10% off the $150 price).


----------



## AndyInNYC

I have been a customer since 2003. We have 2 HR24 units and a programming package which runs about $158/month.

I'm not under contract and called to see what I could get before calling FIOS, Dish and Comcast (which I explained on the phone).

I was offered:
A - $20 off for 12 months + $15 off for $15 months and NFL Sunday Ticket (not Max). I would have a $10/month penalty for a cancellation prior to 12 months.
I really want ST Max so that I can use a tablet/computer.

B - got a call from another DTV rep.
$20 off for 12 months
$15 off for 3 months
$10 off for 12 months
$3 off for 3 months
$5 off for 6 months
NFL ST Max
New Genie and swap for one of the HR24
2 year contract

So that would be $30 off for a full 12 months + $15 additional for 6 + $18 for the first 3 (first 3 months have $63 off); again a 2 year contract.

2 things: I don't want a 2 year contract and I don't really want to swap out equipment - the kids have shows stacked up on both machines and I really don't need 7 cable tuners (I have a 2 tuner MythTV machine for OTA). I could not get this deal w/out the Genie.

I was also offered a 1 year deal with ST Max, but the Max would be $36.99 x 4 and I would have $15 off for 3 months and $20 off for 12 months - not a good trade in my mind.


I really don't 'need' the ST package, but if I have it, I want it with Max. Max is essentially $10/month more in cost - I'm actually willing to pay an additional $40 total to have this package in my deal - no dice from all the reps I have been called by or spoke with when I called. It's interesting that since my call I have gotten 3 'random' DTV calls offering service changes.

So, 
A - Am I barking up the wrong tree trying to get Max with no new equipment and only a 1 year deal? Has anyone asked for an gotten a deal like this?

B - If I wanted a Genie that second package has lots of discounts; over the 2 year period (but only one year of ST Max) it averages to $21/month.

Anyone have any thoughts.

Andrew


edited to get rid of emoticons in lieu of a- B)


----------



## jimmie57

I called today and was offered the Genie for free. I did not want or need it at this time. I just wanted to lower my bill.
They offered me the Premier package for less than I was paying for a lower package and some other small discounts.
It will reduce my bill to an acceptable level for 6 months and then she said to mark it on the calendar and call back in 6 months to see where we go from there.


----------



## The Merg

Just called as a credit I had ended last month. I was transferred to the Promotions Dept (I didn't know that existed) and got $10 off for 12 months and an additional $20 off for 6 months. The latter was unexpected, so I'm quite happy.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lokar

This weekend I called looking for a deal on NHL CI. Got sidetracked due to a dispute about whether activating an owned receiver which I did in November 2011 should add a 2 year committment. After getting shuffled between a few different CSRs and supervisors, finally got to a retention person and I communicated politely my growing annoyance at having been on the phone 40 minutes already trying to sort this out. I have been a D* customer since the Primestar buyout in 1999.
She offered $20/month off for a year, $10/month additional off for 2 months, free Premier for two months, and free NFL ST in exchange for me agreeing to be back under contract through November of 2014. Despite all this free stuff, they wouldn't give an inch on the NHL CI price although I could now buy it easily with all of those discounts. The lady said I was probably right about me not really being under contract but that it would be really complicated to fix. I accepted her bribe to drop the matter.


----------



## The Merg

It's very hard to get that fixed. As I understand it, the fix is typically a note on your account that you are not under commitment. In the future, be sure to contact the Access Card Team when activating an owned receiver. Most CSRs do not know how to properly do that and as such when they activate the receiver it automatically adds a commitment to the account.

- Merg


----------



## zmancartfan

This weekend I called looking for a deal on NHL CI. Got sidetracked due to a dispute about whether activating an owned receiver which I did in November 2011 should add a 2 year committment. After getting shuffled between a few different CSRs and supervisors, finally got to a retention person and I communicated politely my growing annoyance at having been on the phone 40 minutes already trying to sort this out. I have been a D* customer since the Primestar buyout in 1999.
She offered $20/month off for a year, $10/month additional off for 2 months, free Premier for two months, and free NFL ST in exchange for me agreeing to be back under contract through November of 2014. Despite all this free stuff, they wouldn't give an inch on the NHL CI price although I could now buy it easily with all of those discounts. The lady said I was probably right about me not really being under contract but that it would be really complicated to fix. I accepted her bribe to drop the matter.


Was that free Premier offer an offer for a free upgrade to Premier? If so, what is your current package?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lokar

zmancartfan said:


> Was that free Premier offer an offer for a free upgrade to Premier? If so, what is your current package?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I was on Choice when I made the call.


----------



## sammy8887

I recently cancelled and within a few days I got an email every couple of days wanting me to come back and offering similar to a new customer discount (34.99 Xtra package for 12 mths., free HD DVR, free 3 mths. of premium movie channels, free NFL Sunday Ticket). It makes no sense that you have to completely cancel for this to be offered, but that was my case.


----------



## cypherx

I'm really struggling on 1 income now since the Wife is out of work due to an injury from July to November. So I was going to either move my current Internet / Phone with the Cable company into one of their triple plays to save money, or get rid of TV all together and just use Internet.

Well I was able to get some discounts, about $43 a month combination of $20 off choice xtra for 12 months, $10 off hbo/showtime for 6 months, $10 off dvr and $3 off whole home for 3 months. That also reduces the tax amount so it does help until my wife goes back to work. Now when I add the DirecTV bill to the Cable bill for Internet & Phone, it is pretty close to what I would be paying the Cable company for triple play.

This was a legitimate personal issue to try to reduce programming or potentially get a new customer deal with another provider due to financial issues. Otherwise had my wife been working, I wouldn't of called unless I wanted to upgrade to Genie. I am not under contract. I still would like to upgrade to Genie, but I'm willing to wait a few more months to have a better chance of getting an HR44 vs an HR34. Because of my situation I can't afford to pay $200 - $300 from solidsignal or another source for an HR44 guarantee.


----------



## terron

I just called to lower my bill. I currently pay $163/mo for Ultimate, Starz, Protection Plan, WH, DVR, HD and 6 receivers (In addition to my primary).

I was offered:

$20/mo for 12 months as a credit for my Ultimate in return for another 1yr agreement to stay with DTV
$10/mo for 6 months as a credit for DVR service
$3/mo for 3 months as a credit for WH
$30/one time credit since this billing cycle already went through
I didn't really put up much of a fight, just asked for some discounts since my bill was so high. I am pleased with the results. I'm sure if I would have put up a show I probably could have done better but I will want some upgrades in a couple months so I want to leave my options open.


----------



## phodg

Currently paying about $153 a month for Ultimate and 3 DVRs. Called yesterday, operator offered me $20 off a month and Sunday Ticket for about $200 or so. Asked to be put through to retention, where I was offered $20 a month off (for 12 months) plus Sunday Ticket and Redzone for free. Had I haggled I could probably have got another $10-15 a month off, but I didn't want to get greedy.

I'd forgotten just how much I'd missed Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Pakratt

DTV ended my $10 HD credit this month so I decided to try to see if I could get it reinstated and/or reduce my overall bill. I have the grandfathered Total Choice and have been with DTV for 12 years. I asked for "Promotions" at the prompt. CSR said nothing could be done as there are no credits available on this package. Asked to be transferred to Retention. CSR reiterated the same so then we began to discuss options. All she could offer was $15 off for 12 months and another $10 off for 12 months if I would change to Total Choice Extra at $6 more per month. Have one more year on my contract so went ahead with the offer. When I checked my account on-line, the credits were processed but a new charge to me (Whole Home Dvr service $3) was added. I have had the HR-34 along with a HR23-500 for one year and have never been charged this fee. Whole Home Service was never hooked up and activated as I did not want it. Did not pay for the HR34 but was charged $99 for the CCK which the installer took with him. Called DTV again. First CSR did not know what this was about and transferred me to the Tech Dept. They said that the current packages are programmed so that if you have a Genie you are going to pay the fee regardless if you use it or not. No way they could deduct it out. Best she could do is give me a $5 credit for 3 months. Posting my experience for everyone's info. Like DTV but I also have Fios available. Will compare everything in a year.


----------



## samisamsung

Its an entertainment luxury item, if you can't afford to pay for it or dont want to, move on to another provider, or drop to lower programming package/less equipment. In my opinion, the packages prices and discounts should be fixed so everyone pays the same and there is no more of these BS threads.


AGREED ! PAY OR BE QUIET!

Sent FROM DOWN UNDER


----------



## hockeykid

Longtime DTV customer (since 1995). Called a couple of days ago to cancel my account. Retention CSR said could only give me $10 off HD for a year, $6.50 off my Starz for 6 months, $3 off my whole home DVR for 3 months, and Free Showtime for 4 months.
The month before I spoke with a CSR who offered me $25 off for a year and $5 off for 3 months, but didn't leave any notes on my account about the offer.

So the reason for the difference in offers is because each month there is a different offer to customers who wish to cancel their service. When more customers are cancelling (like in the summer) the sweeter the deal to keep you. So you're better off talking to a CSR during the summer months. I ended up setting a cancellation date as Dish has a great bundle deal and DTV wasn't interested in making it financially worth sticking around.


----------



## zmancartfan

My contract is up at the end of November. Called today to see what could be done about the $147 monthly which includes the Ultimate package, sports pack, HD extra pack, and 6 receivers. Was hoping for a deal on NHLCI, but no dice on that. Otherwise, I'm pleased.

I was offered and accepted $20 off the base package for 12 months, $10 off the DVR fee for 12 months, and $10 off the sports pack for 6 months. This required a re-up for a 12 month contract. It will bring my monthly to $104 for 6 months and $114 after that.

I was also offered and accepted Starz for 6 months at no charge. Also offered and accepted Showtime for 4 months at no charge. Both were to have automatically dropped after the promo period.

When I was transferred at the end of the call to the "third party verification service," the deal on Showtime had changed to being $5 off for 6 months. I was transferred to two different departments who all agreed that the notes clearly showed that I was offered the free 4 month period, but apparently the deal was removed and/or changed when the retention tech put in all of my other offers. It was explained to me that because I took other offers, the Showtime deal may have been automatically nullified. It may also have had something to do with the order in which the original retention tech had put the credits in.

They offered a $50 credit to offset the $7.99 per month Showtime would have cost, but I declined. I don't watch Showtime so it wasn't worth it to me to have a really small first month bill only to pay it back $8 at a time for 6 months. Given everything else that they were giving me, I didn't fight the issue too hard and just agreed to drop Showtime altogether.

Also offered and accepted Sunday Ticket at no charge. I will of course have to call and cancel after the season to keep it from auto-renewing.

I was also offered and accepted a free Genie upgrade and one client. I will be replacing 2 SD boxes, so the monthly fees will stay the same for me since I already pay the Advanced DVR and Whole-Home fees. I will keep the one HD DVR I had and three HD boxes. Installation is also free.

The hardware upgrade required an additional 2 year contract. Even though the programming credits expire after 12 months, I will call back then to see what kind of offers may be available then. I was also told the new contract starts when the new receivers are activated, which will be tomorrow between 8 and 12. Basically the last 2 months of my existing contract would be nullified in favor of the new one.

The one thing I found interesting is that directv wants the SD boxes back. They will be sending a pre-paid box. That's fine with me. Less e-waste I have to accrue in my collection.

All in all it was a good call, and I'm pleased. It did take an hour and twenty minutes to complete the call, though.





Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57

My bill comes due on the 3rd of the month.
I called on the 5th of September ( same day my email bill came to me ) to see if they could help me with it. They did. I was told that my next 6 months bills would be $116.99 plus tax. I changed from a grandfathered package , HBO, Showtime, Starz and Encore to the Premier Package.

When I got my new bill today it was much higher. The first CSR tried to explain that it was because of the partial month for what I had been getting. 2 days worth of partial and then a partial for the new stuff. Got nowhere with her.
Thanked her, hung up and called back. Explained all to this CSR. I asked her if she saw that the lady that changed it in September told me that my bill would be $116.99 plus tax. She said yes. I told her that I expect this bill to be adjusted to that figure. She did fix it.

While I was looking at this very confusing bill I also noticed that one of the discounts they gave me was for only 3 months, but one was for 12 months. So much for the bill being the same for 3 months. She told me to call back when the 3 months was up and they would add it back to my discounts. Weird.

Bottom line, if you feel like you are not being helped, thank them and hang up and call back and you will get a different CSR.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Pakratt said:


> I have had the HR-34 along with a HR23-500 for one year and have never been charged this fee. Whole Home Service was never hooked up and activated as I did not want it. Did not pay for the HR34 but was charged $99 for the CCK which the installer took with him. Called DTV again. First CSR did not know what this was about and transferred me to the Tech Dept. They said that the current packages are programmed so that if you have a Genie you are going to pay the fee regardless if you use it or not. No way they could deduct it out. Best she could do is give me a $5 credit for 3 months.


Yup. Exact reason I refused my "free" Genie upgrade.


----------



## onan38

I just called Directv to cancel my service.Got a very nice Retention rep told him i wanted to set up a cancellation date for my service.He asked why i was canceling my service,I told him my bill had gotten to high and that Dish and my local cable company had really good deals going on.I have Choice extra classic and 2 Dvr's he told me i could get $30 off a month for 12 months if i agree to commit to a 1 year agreement with Directv.I asked if i could get that without the 1 year agreement he told me no not at this time.I told him i would have to think about it,then he added a 1 time $50 credit off my next bill plus the $30 off for a year.I told him ok to sign me up for another year.He told me to call back in a year and they would be glad to see what they could do after my year is up.The call took only 15 minutes and i am pleased with what they offered me.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Make sure you keep track of your discounts expiration dates in Outlook or on your phone so you can get a reminder when they come due. Normally you'll only notice it when your bill jumps a bunch. Another one of DirecTVs sleazy tactics "sorry, can't fix it for this month, the bill has already gone out".


----------



## peds48

SledgeHammer said:


> Make sure you keep track of your discounts expiration dates in Outlook or on your phone so you can get a reminder when they come due. Normally you'll only notice it when your bill jumps a bunch. Another one of DirecTVs sleazy tactics "sorry, can't fix it for this month, the bill has already gone out".


Are you serious? if the credits expires after a year, as promised by DirecTV and you forget to call in for yet another credit, this is a "sleazy tactic" on DirecTV's part?


----------



## Ruffread

I called Directv to see whether I was under contract, because I was considering switching to Uverse. Customer retention made a counter offer with a bundle, and I accepted.
Here is what I got: Replace my HR20-700 with a new HR44 Genie DVR, increase my DSL speed from 5 to 12 mbs, connect VOIP unlimited, and install everything for no cost. I also received a $50.00 credit on my next billing, 4 months Showtime for free, 6 months Starz for free, 6 months Advanced receiver HD free for 6 months. All this for $123.93. I was paying $164.00. I was also told I could renew some of the credits after one year. Total savings for the first year is over $450.00. I was told that I could get this because I have been a good customer since 1996. Everything gets installed on Monday, 28th Oct. I am psyched!


----------



## mika911

So do you guys think I'll really get this?

I only have a Classic Choice Xtra, Plus HD & DVR services. 

I called because the 24 months of $10 off for HD with auto billing ended. Bill just felt high to me at approx $110.00. We were considering cable because we have high speed net with them. 

They offered $20 off a month for 12 months, *PLUS* putting in the mail in a couple weeks, a $200 Visa Pre-paid gift card. $440 in our pocket for 1 year. No complaint from me. Do you think we will really get that gift card though? I was surprised she offered that! It was a super friendly CSR. I could tell when she answered, she wanted to be at work, and she was very happy to talk about our bill/package. Honestly, it took less than 5 minutes total call time. I would have liked to renewed the $10 off for auto charging, but she was so kind to offer all that immediately, I couldn't ask for more. ha. Of course, she offered equipment upgrades too, but I don't like having techs come out. I was truly out of contract right now, and customer since 2000 so maybe it helped in getting a good deal.


----------



## gphvid

I am amazed and surprised. I have Premier which I've had for years, along with three TVs and two DVRs with WHole Home. I was able to receive $10 off for 2 years, $10 off HD access for three months, $5 each for HBO, SHO, CMAX and Sports Pack for 6 months, and another $3 for Whole Home. This knocks a $175/month bill to $131. That's a surprise! And with the various promotions expiring when they do, it won't be a huge leap all at once. Plus, the rep suggested I call back when the 3 month ones expire. Hmmmm.....

I guess it really does depend on when you call and to whom you speak with...


----------



## mark40511

About every three months I call...........Not each time is a good as the next, it all really depends........

But I'm always as nice and polite as I can be.

The last time I called, I told the rep that I really would like to downgrade because it was too expensive

She said she would give me 30 dollars off my bill for three months,
then 15 dollars off for the next six months

I said , wow, thanks! She said, wait, I'm not finished. I'm going to give you a 60 dollar credit on your current bill in addition to all of that because she said it's rare to speak to someone as nice as you.

Took about 10 minutes total......I was in shock. That was a lot of credit!


----------



## gphvid

mark40511 said:


> About every three months I call...........Not each time is a good as the next, it all really depends........
> 
> But I'm always as nice and polite as I can be.
> 
> The last time I called, I told the rep that I really would like to downgrade because it was too expensive
> 
> She said she would give me 30 dollars off my bill for three months,
> then 15 dollars off for the next six months
> 
> I said , wow, thanks! She said, wait, I'm not finished. I'm going to give you a 60 dollar credit on your current bill in addition to all of that because she said it's rare to speak to someone as nice as you.
> 
> Took about 10 minutes total......I was in shock. That was a lot of credit!


I have always maintained, and I'm sure others here have as well, that if you are respectful, it pays golden with the CSRs...


----------



## kaminar

mark40511 said:


> About every three months I call...........Not each time is a good as the next, it all really depends........
> 
> But I'm always as nice and polite as I can be.
> 
> The last time I called, I told the rep that I really would like to downgrade because it was too expensive
> 
> She said she would give me 30 dollars off my bill for three months,
> then 15 dollars off for the next six months
> 
> I said , wow, thanks! She said, wait, I'm not finished. I'm going to give you a 60 dollar credit on your current bill in addition to all of that because she said it's rare to speak to someone as nice as you.
> 
> Took about 10 minutes total......I was in shock. That was a lot of credit!


That's great news  If you have positive feedback, please share with Office of the President >> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960016

Keep in mind your experience may not be typical, even with massive focus on "customer experience". Without going into detail, sometimes things happen that are not supposed to.

-=K=-


----------



## krusej23

Are you guys calling into customer service or billing? Then are you just saying you would like to downgrade in packages to save some money unless they can give you some discounts or what exactly are you saying?


----------



## jimmie57

krusej23 said:


> Are you guys calling into customer service or billing? Then are you just saying you would like to downgrade in packages to save some money unless they can give you some discounts or what exactly are you saying?


I call and ask them if they can help me reduce my bill. I don't threaten to change services. I am prepared to go down in features if that is what it takes to keep my TV Budget in line with what I have set as a limit.
They check the available / current offers and tell me what they can do. I do this about every 6 months and they help out each time. Some times more than other times.


----------



## coolcsh

I called today and did the following:

1) Asked to cancel my service which took me to retentions department.
2) Very nicely said that I enjoy my service but am looking at moving to Comcast which will be cheaper. They asked how they could keep me as a customer and I mentioned the price difference between my package and the Comcast deal.
3) They knocked 26.5 a month off my bill for a year if I went under a contract for the year.
4) Accepted and am now saving a little over 300 a year.

Very easy, 10 minutes of my time, and I'm very happy. My price is competitive and my service is better then what I would have received from Comcast.


----------



## cdhinch

I called today and asked to cancel my service. After talking to the agent he was able to cut my bill by 40% since I was paying full price for my package. My bill was $110.98 and now it will be $66.98. I wasn't due to upgrade my equipment yet, but he was able to go ahead and upgrade my HR23 to a Genie for no cost with overnight shipping included, and he threw in 3 months free of all of the movie channels.

My contract wasn't due to expire until July 10, 2014, I'm glad I called. It only took me about 10 minutes.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I apologize if I'm a parrot since I'm repeating what I said in the New Pricing? thread, but here goes:

Subscriber since August, 2003 with autopay, HD service, three TVs
My "significant other" (mother) will not allow me to totally cancel service (it's part of the costs I cover), but will allow me to go with another provider even though I had purchased all seven seasons of Golden Girls as a Christmas present
I have just reduced my package from Choice Xtra Classic, which I had for ten years, to Entertainment which has the channels which both my mother and I really watch (Discovery, Hallmark, TCM)
I also had done comparative pricing with other providers, plus noted the new subscriber discount that DirecTV offers
Was able to get credits for the next twelve months plus a trial of the movie channels for the next two
The costs of retaining a good existing customer who pays on time is much less than the acquisition costs of new customer. I also let the representative know that I place the blame on the program providers.


----------



## acostapimps

I guess another case of more credits for me apart from an already $41 bucks overall, All I did was try to remove the auto renewal of Sunday Ticket that I've got free btw, but it was already set to not auto renew so no sense in calling in, Luckily I did called and they checked if I qualified for anything, then came back with another $10 credit for a year, Without those credits I've would of payed $106 regular price( Mas Ultra 64.99+ HD Service$10+ Advanced Receiver Fee+$10 Lease Fee$18 Whole Home Service$3)
But with these credits it'll bring it down to $61, Good timing with the upcoming increases 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

acostapimps said:


> I guess another case of more credits for me apart from an already $41 bucks overall, All I did was try to remove the auto renewal of Sunday Ticket that I've got free btw, but it was already set to not auto renew so no sense in calling in, Luckily I did called and they checked if I qualified for anything, then came back with another $10 credit for a year, Without those credits I've would of payed $106 regular price( Mas Ultra 64.99+ HD Service$10+ Advanced Receiver Fee+$10 Lease Fee$18 Whole Home Service$3) But with these credits it'll bring it down to $61, Good timing with the upcoming increases  Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Wow, you guys are almost getting the same discounts I am getting.....makes me think if the torture is worth it


----------



## twilburn

I've always had good results from DirecTV. But today there is no joy. :down:
The only way I was able to reduce my bill was by reducing my programming. The "Event" agent I spoke with was very nice but only offered me the standard $10 credit for Auto-pay (which I have always had as long as I asked for it).
I also asked about the new Genie receiver and only new customers get them for free. I have to wait until November to get one.
I will get a credit for signing up my mother-in-law.
I think they saw my contract doesn't expire until 4/15 so it would cost me ~$300 to drop my service altogether. I did not threaten to drop my service and remained polite.
Ultimately my bill will be reduced, but mostly by my own efforts! :scratchin


----------



## peds48

twilburn said:


> I've always had good results from DirecTV. But today there is no joy. :down:
> The only way I was able to reduce my bill was by reducing my programming. The "Event" agent I spoke with was very nice but only offered me the standard $10 credit for Auto-pay (which I have always had as long as I asked for it).
> I also asked about the new Genie receiver and only new customers get them for free. I have to wait until November to get one.
> I will get a credit for signing up my mother-in-law.
> I think they saw my contract doesn't expire until 4/15 so it would cost me ~$300 to drop my service altogether. I did not threaten to drop my service and remained polite.
> Ultimately my bill will be reduced, but mostly by my own efforts! :scratchin


no wonder, you have only been with them 8 months..... You need to "pay up" your install before you can get any freebies...


----------



## M3 Pete

11 year customer, not under contract, Called to upgrade hr20 and hr24 to Genie. Got $25 off for 12 months and 2 months of premium channels for free. Oh and free Genie to replace hr20, kept hr24.


----------



## lparsons21

peds48 said:


> no wonder, you have only been with them 8 months..... You need to "pay up" your install before you can get any freebies...


Depends on what you subscribe to and ask for. D* has a tendency to not want Premiums dropped if they can avoid it, so you can usually get something if you call to drop Premiums or drop down from Premier. Even while under contract.

Not 100% of the time and the offers range from very little to quite a bit. All mostly depending on the CSR and the old standby, the Magic 8 Ball!!


----------



## peds48

lparsons21 said:


> Depends on what you subscribe to and ask for. D* has a tendency to not want Premiums dropped if they can avoid it, so you can usually get something if you call to drop Premiums or drop down from Premier. Even while under contract.
> 
> Not 100% of the time and the offers range from very little to quite a bit. All mostly depending on the CSR and the old standby, the Magic 8 Ball!!


I was referring to free equipment upgrades with so little time in


----------



## acostapimps

To me the magic words from CSR is "Because you've been great loyal customer lets see what I can find for you", and that happens everytime I tried to remove premiums channels mostly, sometimes they'll come back with credits,reduced or free premiums or nothing at all, this is also called CSR roulette


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bman3333

For the posters who were concerned about Directv going broke by giving out discounts, Directv's profitability is safe and sound. The company reported $2.185 billion in profit the 3rd quarter of 2013. If you are curious how your monthly bill stacks up with the average Directv US customer, average monthly revenue per subscriber in September, 2013 was $102.37. This was $6 more per subscriber than September, 2012.


----------



## CCarncross

Noone thinks they are going to go broke, but everyone complains about the price increases...what if for one year Directv quite on the freebies...do you think they would have to raise rates as much? They wouldnt have to....because their pricing model wouldnt need the charity care piece built in to retain the customer that thinks their entitled to discounts....its no different than car insurance or any other pricing model that works on a similar principle. Lower churn, reduce freebies, cut equipment costs by using fewer different models, etc.....


----------



## mdavej

My cable company did this a few years ago (no more discounts or freebies), and rates keep climbing. I think I'll keep taking advantage of every perk I can get and let those who don't care about costs cover the difference. That's the American way.


----------



## damondlt

CCarncross said:


> Noone thinks they are going to go broke, but everyone complains about the price increases...what if for one year Directv quite on the freebies...do you think they would have to raise rates as much? They wouldnt have to....because their pricing model wouldnt need the charity care piece built in to retain the customer that thinks their entitled to discounts....its no different than car insurance or any other pricing model that works on a similar principle. Lower churn, reduce freebies, cut equipment costs by using fewer different models, etc.....


You know, we don't agree often,But I think you hit the nail on the head with this one.

Currently my only Credit, is 3 months of HD Extra pack.

I wouldn't know where, or how to call Directv and Say I can't pay my bill, can you lower the rate.


----------



## zmancartfan

Because directv is a publicly traded company that has to please shareholders, and because a lot of the pricing increases are due to increased programming costs, I don't think that credits on a small portion of accounts that request them are going to have an appreciable effect on the pricing increases we continue to see every year. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## twilburn

peds48 said:


> no wonder, you have only been with them 8 months..... You need to "pay up" your install before you can get any freebies...


Actually I've been a subscriber since '96 when they acquired USSB. I think I've "payed up" my fair share many times over compared to the "freebies" I've received. I just happened to have renewed a contract in 4/13 when I upgraded a receiver.


----------



## peds48

twilburn said:


> Actually I've been a subscriber since '96 when they acquired USSB. I think I've "payed up" my fair share many times over compared to the "freebies" I've received. I just happened to have renewed a contract in 4/13 when I upgraded a receiver.


then that is a different story which defiantly changes things, and was not disclosed

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Diana C

We have been DirecTV subscribers for 12 years, have always taken the top package, and never had any discounts except for the free HD for two years with autopay, which ran out a year ago. We have been considering switching to Verizon FiOS for TV using TiVo Roamio DVRs and Minis (we can save between $60 and $120 per month depending on how we handle the TiVo service fee). I know we are still under a commitment from when we got our Genie but couldn't find the date on our bill. So I called to see what the date was and was offered $45 in discounts: free HD again, and discounts on Cinemax, Showtime, Starz, and Sportspack. While it isn't quite $60 it at least gets us closer and will keep me a customer at least until my commitment runs out (which I now know runs until November).


----------



## acostapimps

I know this is off-topic but I did finally after several attempts get a promotion for Xfinity Blast high speed Internet tier 50/10 for $40 for 12 months, even though I get plenty of promotions and credits from Directv, I few and seldom get promos from Comcast. I have Internet and phone service.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## rwmair

I guess I need to get one of you guys to call in for me.

14-year subscriber, with old grand-fathered Total Choice, and HBO, and the bill is $125 a month. It went up $20 last year with the March price increases ($3 TC, $2 HBO, $3 DVR, $2 reg sports fee) and the HD fee added on a few months later after 2 years of being waived. Dropping HBO was my back-up plan if they couldn't offer anything.

I was polite, didn't threaten to cancel my service, blamed the program providers for the price increase, and asked them to help me reduce my bill. I had to spend nearly 30 mins on the phone, and talk with two agents. There was no way either one would give me another 12 months without the HD fee. There was no offer of a generalized $xx off for 3/6/12/months. They did use the phrase "because you've been such a loyal customer, let me see what we can do for you", and the best was to subscribe me to Showtime or Starz for $12 a month (because its lower than the $18 for HBO!! - I declined), or a special offer on Cinemax for $6 a month, which I also declined. Having already spent a couple of nights working the programming grids, I knew I didn't want to downgrade from Total Choice, so HBO bit the dust. I was informed that if I called to re-subscribe to HBO, there was a $5 a month discount on HBO. That's not tempting enough - esp if it takes another 30 mins on the phone!

I lost an MPG receiver before Christmas and decided not get the D12 swap, so that also saves me $6 a month. So that and dropping HBO almost gets me to the goal of saving $25 a month. If they'd played ball, I was going to enquire about a HD receiver to replace the MPG SD one to see some of the HD-only sports channels - although just before I called I tried adding it to my cart and that was back to $99 (no loyalty discount - should have grabbed it 6 months ago when I saw it for free)

Maybe its because I'm hanging on to Total Choice that they didn't want to help. Or did I wait too long - 2014 and a new "no freebies" policy. Or do you just need to have a $200 a month bill to get any help? I guess when we move, I'll cancel and resubscribe under my wife's name at the new location and get every new-customer discount going.


----------



## coolman302003

rwmair said:


> Maybe its because I'm hanging on to Total Choice that they didn't want to help.


I am not an employee or anything, however I have noticed (knowing the discounts/credits received of several family members with D*) that if you are on a grandfathered package there is usually less discounts/credits available for the agents to apply to your account. If you switched to a current base package you most likely would be eligible for additional discounts.


----------



## Cyber36

They should base freebies on length of being a customer, not what package you subscribe to. Just goes to show loyalty means NOTHING these days.........


----------



## rickclem

While watching an episode of Hardcore Pawn on my DVR last night Les Gold said when you go into a store ask what their lowest price is that they are willing to accept. Everything can be negotiated. That goes for cable and satellite TV providers as well. I was with Comcast for about 20 years before switching to DirecTV in February 2013. I have never paid their quoted price. Be polite and they usually are willing to deal on some feature. And if they don't, call back.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Rent_Share

Finally a report of a tangible current result versus the 12 pages of philosophical debate


----------



## lesz

coolman302003 said:


> I am not an employee or anything, however I have noticed (knowing the discounts/credits received of several family members with D*) that if you are on a grandfathered package there is usually less discounts/credits available for the agents to apply to your account. If you switched to a current base package you most likely would be eligible for additional discounts.


While I've seen that said on this board a few times, my experience tells me that it is not the case. I have a grandfathered plan, and my total bill before discounts is about $140. On my last bill, I had $45 worth of monthly billing credits and $25 worth of additional discounts on premium services. In a few months, about $10 of the billing credits and $10 of the premium service credits will be rolling off, but the rest of the credits will be good for about another year. I doubt that the total of discounts that I'm receiving would be any higher if I were to switch away from the grandfathered plan.


----------



## Billzebub

CCarncross said:


> Noone thinks they are going to go broke, but everyone complains about the price increases...what if for one year Directv quite on the freebies...do you think they would have to raise rates as much? They wouldnt have to....because their pricing model wouldnt need the charity care piece built in to retain the customer that thinks their entitled to discounts....its no different than car insurance or any other pricing model that works on a similar principle. Lower churn, reduce freebies, cut equipment costs by using fewer different models, etc.....


I don't think this has anything to do with charity. It's a business decision. Directv decides that a certain amount of discounts offered to certain customers is the price of keeping those customers. They make a determination that losing the customer would hurt them more than giving a discount does. You or I may disagree and when we start our companies we can develop a different business plan. 
I am a bit put off by those who feel you've done something wrong when you ask for or are offered a discount. I don't blame the seller for getting the highest price the market will bear and I certainly don't blame the buyer for getting the lowest cost that is available to them.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## rwmair

coolman302003 said:


> I am not an employee or anything, however I have noticed (knowing the discounts/credits received of several family members with D*) that if you are on a grandfathered package there is usually less discounts/credits available for the agents to apply to your account. If you switched to a current base package you most likely would be eligible for additional discounts.


I have watched the pricing and channel selections for a couple of years now. I think Choice was the same or more than grandfathered Total Choice for some time (but with less channels), although the price increases on TC have been greater in recent years, so it has now exceeded Choice. But, to get the same channels (some of which I actually watch!) I'd have to go to Xtra, which currently costs $5 a month more than what I'm paying. If I'm only going to get a $5 discount on HBO, its not worth the hassle.

I was about to bite the bullet and go to Choice, and oscillate between Choice and Entertainment based on sports seasons, but NBC Sportsnet are doing such a great job with the English Premier League (and bringing in the extra channels) that I don't want to drop them now.

I guess in March, if the price increase on TC brings it within a $1 or2 of Xtra, then I'll change, and phone again about discounts. Trouble is - I wont have any back-up plan of what to drop next time (like I could with HBO, and an MPG receiver I could get by with not replacing, this time).


----------



## rwmair

lesz said:


> While I've seen that said on this board a few times, my experience tells me that it is not the case. I have a grandfathered plan, and my total bill before discounts is about $140. On my last bill, I had $45 worth of monthly billing credits and $25 worth of additional discounts on premium services. In a few months, about $10 of the billing credits and $10 of the premium service credits will be rolling off, but the rest of the credits will be good for about another year. I doubt that the total of discounts that I'm receiving would be any higher if I were to switch away from the grandfathered plan.


Congratulations! I'd have been over the moon if I could have secured $20-25 off! But this is what I don't understand. I only had a mid-level basic package, and one premium (HBO) - yet with the additional TV fees, DVR fee, HD fee, Regional Sports fee, my bill was $125. If I added Showtime or Sports Pack - both of which I've had in the past, when all this could be had for under $90, my bill would have been $140. If I'd then gotten $25 of credits on the premiums, they would be almost free ($6-7 for the two of them). Or are we talking sports subscription packages like Sunday Ticket or Extra Innings?


----------



## coolman302003

Also, some discounts/credits require auto bill pay [and/or] paperless billing, so that could be yet another factor in why some offers are not available on your account.


----------



## UCT

Been a subscriber since 1997 with a grandfathered total choice package. Paying $129 a month, no DVR, just HD. Not under contract and only upgrade was a free HD receiver. Didn't pay much attention to charges until my friend signed up and got whole house and premier for 2/3 of what I was paying. Called and said I wanted it for same price or I would cancel and go to FIOS because I can get whole house DVR and all the movies channels for less than I am paying now. Customer service said can't do it, best they could do is give me $10 off my current package for a year and when do I want cancellation to go into effect. I said today and it is now cancelled.


----------



## inkahauts

That is very odd if you've never gotten lots of discounts before. I'll bet you get phone calls within days.


----------



## raott

Exactly right. It is a cost bucket and goes to the bottom line, has very little effect on prices except on a macro level. Some here continue to believe that Directv simply charges enough to maintain a profit margin, completely ignoring supply and demand curves. They charge the max they can based on their programming, equipment offering, service etc. It has nothing to do with freebies except on an industry wide level, which is negligible when compared to programming costs, which are also on a macro, industry level.



Billzebub said:


> I don't think this has anything to do with charity. It's a business decision. Directv decides that a certain amount of discounts offered to certain customers is the price of keeping those customers. They make a determination that losing the customer would hurt them more than giving a discount does. You or I may disagree and when we start our companies we can develop a different business plan.
> I am a bit put off by those who feel you've done something wrong when you ask for or are offered a discount. I don't blame the seller for getting the highest price the market will bear and I certainly don't blame the buyer for getting the lowest cost that is available to them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Diana C

Well, in my case I did not ASK for ANY discounts. I simply called in and at the "What can I help you with" voice prompt said "early termination fee" and was connected to retention automatically. This is not a ploy, as soon as our commitment (incured when we upgraded to a Genie) is up we plan on switching to FiOS with 2 TiVo Roamio Pros and Minis. When the agent asked why we were considering cancelling I said "because we can get the same programming to the same number of TVs for $60/month less." She then spontaneously offered me the discounts I mentioned above.


----------



## acostapimps

coolman302003 said:


> Also, some discounts/credits require auto bill pay [and/or] paperless billing, so that could be yet another factor in why some offers are not available on your account.


Maybe the case now but when I wasn't on Autopay though I was on paperless, they gave me $10 credit for 12 months on HD fee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Rolls

I have been a DTV subscriber since 2010, Within the last month I have had to call many times about multipule problems, today i called with the mindset of seeing how well i could do as compared to everyone here, I gave the automated machine my info like normal and it asked if i wanted to make a payment, when i told it no it immediately transfered me to an agent. When the agent introduced themselfs they said they were a "resolution specialist" when I was done verifying my account I proceeded to tell them about why i was calling, The agent (for the life of me i cant remember their name) then proceeded to offer me $20 off for 12mos + Free dvr service for 12mos + free hd service for 12 mos & they informed me if i did paperless billing i could save $5 off for 24 mos, of course i agreed and they proceeded to sign me up for paperless billing. My question to everyone here is has anyone heard of "resolution specialists"? or did the agent lie to me?

Thanks for any help you provide!


----------



## duffytoo

I called recently to make some minor changes to my programming which would have resulted in an increase of $3 per month. Without my asking for help on my monthly bill, the CR gave me a savings of $10 per month for 2 years. I was very appreciative as it seems everything goes up annually except my income. I am still quite happy about it. Thank you Direct TV.


----------



## Gordon Shumway

I'm not in the habit of calling for discounts, but I do call every year to drop the Sports pack after college football & college hockey seasons. Would only save 5-6 months, but DTV really doesn't seem to want you to drop anything, despite what it may cost them. Like clockwork every year they offer me $10 off the sports pack for 6 months & renew the $10 off HD discount for 12 months for me to keep the sportspack. Needless to say, the sports pack has never been shut down.


----------



## johnboy27

I called this last December because of HD charge. Spoke to agent, she gave me $10 credit for 12 months. Then just recently I emailed about when contract is up. They sent email back fast. Had special 1 800 # and a pin. Just told agent I wanted end of contract date, she just asked why? Told her the Dish Hopper/Super Joey looks very interesting. She gave me $10 credit for DVR. Told me I could get Genie for $50. I said I will wait till June then we can talk. Very happy, nice agents to speak to.


----------



## bhepper

Yup.

Called in to inquire on whether we were still in commitment (shouldn't have been but apparently when we were given previous discounts they extended our commitment so had 10 days left). Upon telling the CSR we were looking into our options he proceeded to offer the following:

3 Months Free DVR Service ($10/mo for 3 months)
$200 Visa Giftcard (requires 1yr commitment)
Free Equipment Upgrade + $10/mo for 24 months-> Genie + Latest HD DVR (requires 2yr commitment + $3/mos whole home DVR)

He was able to combine all of them so we said ok. He also knocked $50 off our current bill we had just received in the mail.

Hoping to hold out for HR44 and HR24.


----------



## J Blow

I just called in so here's another example of what the deal is you can expect. Honestly, I was expecting more but better than nothing.

$10 a month of for 2 years
DVR Services for 3 months
2 months of premium channels and sports pack (couldn't care less about that)
Free equipment upgrade with Genie and 3 clients

Is there any reason I shouldn't just drop my service and sign up under girlfriend when I move? It seems I would get a lot more unless I'm not doing the math right - especially since I already will be paying for Sunday Ticket next year anyway. Both would have a 2 year commitment.

Thoughts?


----------



## peds48

J Blow said:


> I just called in so here's another example of what the deal is you can expect. Honestly, I was expecting more but better than nothing.
> 
> $10 a month of for 2 years
> DVR Services for 3 months
> 2 months of premium channels and sports pack (couldn't care less about that)
> Free equipment upgrade with Genie and 3 clients
> 
> Is there any reason I shouldn't just drop my service and sign up under girlfriend when I move? It seems I would get a lot more unless I'm not doing the math right - especially since I already will be paying for Sunday Ticket next year anyway. Both would have a 2 year commitment.
> 
> Thoughts?


No reason unless you are currently under contract


----------



## Getteau

Subscriber since 2001, auto-pay enabled and still under contract from my Geni upgrade about 6 months ago. I called in today to remove the R15 I keep on our account during deer season and got nada from both agents I talked to. The first lady said she was in billing and didn't have anything in her system she could give me. I asked about picking up a Geni client and she transferred me over to the equipment people. That agent was even less helpful. She basically said she had nothing but maybe some discounts on some movie channels, but no hardware discounts or programming discounts. I told her I had HD for life for 2 years and how that had been extended for another year and then the last time they would only do it for 6 months. Didn't make a difference. She also wanted $99 for the mini client. I said thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## peds48

Getteau said:


> She also wanted $99 for the mini client. I said thanks, but no thanks.


at some point and time DirecTV has to make some money off you....


----------



## rwmair

J Blow said:


> I just called in so here's another example of what the deal is you can expect. Honestly, I was expecting more but better than nothing.
> 
> $10 a month of for 2 years
> DVR Services for 3 months
> 2 months of premium channels and sports pack (couldn't care less about that)
> Free equipment upgrade with Genie and 3 clients


I would have taken that - or even the first half of it - if it was offered. Guess I need to see what Comcast will charge me for TV to go with the phone/internet.


----------



## rwmair

coolman302003 said:


> Also, some discounts/credits require auto bill pay [and/or] paperless billing, so that could be yet another factor in why some offers are not available on your account.


I have both of those - have had them for years. Maybe I should cancel them for a while?


----------



## twilburn

Mr Rolls said:


> I have been a DTV subscriber since 2010, Within the last month I have had to call many times about multipule problems, today i called with the mindset of seeing how well i could do as compared to everyone here, I gave the automated machine my info like normal and it asked if i wanted to make a payment, when i told it no it immediately transfered me to an agent. When the agent introduced themselfs they said they were a "resolution specialist" when I was done verifying my account I proceeded to tell them about why i was calling, The agent (for the life of me i cant remember their name) then proceeded to offer me $20 off for 12mos + Free dvr service for 12mos + free hd service for 12 mos & they informed me if i did paperless billing i could save $5 off for 24 mos, of course i agreed and they proceeded to sign me up for paperless billing.* My question to everyone here is has anyone heard of "resolution specialists"? or did the agent lie to me?*
> 
> Thanks for any help you provide!


I was also told I was being transferred to a "Resolution Specialist". She resolved absolutely nothing so I think the title is a bit misleading in my case. I'll try back again in a couple more weeks.


----------



## billybob069

I called last week and said cancel at the prompt. I told the rep that I was happy with my service but my bill was now more than I was comfortable paying for TV. So without any haggle I got:


$15/month for 12 months
$10/month Advanced DVR credit for 12 months
$7 off HBO & Showtime for 6 months
Another $7 off HBO & Showtime for 6 months
Free Genie Upgrade (although I was due for this under the protection plan upgrade)

Not bad, and I am happy for basically just calling and chatting for 10 min.


----------



## mpar1

Background: I was not under contract and had 2 HR21s.

I called last week and said "Cancel" Like the poster above me, I said I was happy with my service but wanted to reduce my bill. I spoke with a very pleasant lady. With very minimal negotiating I got:

$15 off my bill for the next 6 months
$10 off for the remaining 18 months of my new commitment
Free Genie upgrade with no cost at all (installation fee waived)

The technician came yesterday and installed my new HR44 and new LNB. He did a fantastic job and I love the Whole-Home viewing.


----------



## rb5505

wondering what most have for a program pkg when getting your freebies? i've been told a few times that the select classic pkg doesn't allow many credits. sometimes though we do get a credit. as usual, it depends on the person being asked. it's obvious they want us out of the "no longer offered" select classic pkg, then "we could offer more". it's the perfect pkg for us, so we're not likely to change.


----------



## Phil T

I usually have pretty good luck with discounts and equipment upgrades. A few weeks ago I tried to help a friend get DirecTV and internet. I was quoted a really good deal, but when my friend tried to get it, with a refer a friend discount, they would not honor the prices I was quoted. After quizzing my friend on who he talked to and what was said It finally came out that he has really bad credit, so it does not surprise me that your mileage may vary on upgrades and discounts.


----------



## mpar1

rb5505 said:


> wondering what most have for a program pkg when getting your freebies? i've been told a few times that the select classic pkg doesn't allow many credits. sometimes though we do get a credit. as usual, it depends on the person being asked. it's obvious they want us out of the "no longer offered" select classic pkg, then "we could offer more". it's the perfect pkg for us, so we're not likely to change.


I have Choice Xtra Classic


----------



## RyoTGZ

Currently Xtra Classic. Member since 2010. I do not have a protection plan. 

I Got $15 off for six months and then $10 off for 6 months
Free HBO, Showtime & Starz for 2 months
Was offered the Genie for free upgrade (with contract)

I was initially told I had to get rid of the grandfathered plan and move to a current one to get the discount. But that changed towards the end of the call.


----------



## wkupike2000

Not the best luck for me. I've had them for a little over 2 years with no calls in. I called saying my bill was getting too high and TWC is offering same services for much, much less overall. They were going to let me walk if I didn't except their $10 off a month for 12 months offer. Not the best in the world but I really didn't want to leave. I tried to walk and she started processing it so I had say in rethinking I'd stick with them for the small discount.


----------



## cypherx

Some fast talker this weekend called me trying to get me to add stuff. Starz / Encore for $10 a month. Was sleazy sales tactics by taking so fast and saying the price really fast and getting off the subject of price ASAP. They just wanted to verify my name and they were going to add it. Quickly told her to hold on no I'm not paying for that. I don't have enough time to watch all that as it is and I'm not paying any more money than I have to. They quickly ended the call.


----------



## Barcthespark

I'm an Australian Rules Football fan (preseason starts tonight) so I called to see if they had any special deals for Fox Soccer Plus. The first CSR said no. I asked when my contract is up and he said he'd transfer me to someone who could tell me.

The next person asked what they could help me with and I told them what I'd told the first CSR. This is what they gave me:

Fox Soccer Plus for free for 12 months ($179.88)
$5.01 per month off my bill for 12 months ($60.12).
Premium Package (all movie channels and sports channels) free for 2 months ($96.00).
This amounts to $336 in discounts and add-ons.

Needless to say, I'm a very happy customer.


----------



## Wyannuzzi

$25.00 of my $50.00 monthly credits expired this month. Called and asked if they were eligible for reinstatement. Very friendly and helpful CSR stated all she could do at the time was the following:

$7.00 per month for 12 months credit for Starz
$120.00 one time credit in lieu of $10.00 per month for 12 months for Advanced DVR
$30.00 one time credit in lieu of $5.00 per month for 6 months for Showtime

Readily accepted and thanked CSR for her help. She told me to call back in 2-3 months to see if additional credits can be added at that time that it changes monthly.


----------



## Bufu

Those that were able to get credits after your recent ones expired, are you still under contract?


----------



## Wyannuzzi

Bufu said:


> Those that were able to get credits after your recent ones expired, are you still under contract?


Yes for me


----------



## Davenlr

Just out of contract, and my "Free HD" credit which last year was converted to a "Choice Xtra Classic credit" expired, so I called last night, and chatted with two really nice CSRs about the weather, family losses, and other items mutually interesting, while they researched available credits. They found another $10 off for 6 month credit, and applied it. And I enjoyed the conversations. I am just off contract, been a sub since 1996? 97? Whenever they fired up the first satellite, and Montgomery Wards sold self install RCA kits


----------



## Phil T

I usually enjoy conversations with CSR's. One in Huntsville AL talked a lot about the local area and the minor league baseball team. One in Missoula MT talked about family and hiking in Glacier National Park. They really don't seem in a hurry and that is alright with me. I give them time to do their research and chat with them at the same time. They will usually go above and beyond to try and find discounts.


----------



## llweigand

Just ended my 2 year commitment, all of my discounts expired, do not have protection plan, have 2 HR-24 HD-DVRs, 2 HR-25 HD boxes, been with DirecTV for only the 2 years and have had premier package entire time. I called on Monday morning at 9:00 a.m. eastern, said cancel at the prompts. Talked about to a very friendly CSR named Kathy from Boise, Idaho. We had a friendly conversation about the winter weather this year and the misery it is causing us. Eventually got around to talking about why I called. She mentioned that the last time I called was about reducing my bill. I said that I am very happy with my service and was inquiring about lowering my bill since next month I would be paying full price for the premier package and I prefer not to do that. She asked if I watch all those channels. I said HBO and Showtime are my favorite channels and if I get those two channels, I might as well stick with the premier package. She asked what my budget was, I said a bill between $100 to $120 range a month is the goal. She gave me the following discounts:
*PREMIER - 1/2 offSTZfor12Mos - $7.00*
*PREMIER - $10/12moBasePkg - $10.00*
*PREMIER - Save$5/6moSPORT - $5.00*
*PREMIER - Save$7/6moSHOW - $7.00 *
*PREMIER - HBOfor6MosSave - $5.00*

She put me on hold for around 2 minutes while she applied the $34 in credits. When she returned, she apologized for putting me on hold so long. Then she asked if I was happy with my equipment, I am happy with my setup so I declined finding out more information on an equipment upgrade. I figure I can use the equipment upgrade for a discount and new 2 year agreement in the future. She then inquired about interest in their internet package. I politely declined since I am happy with Comcast in the internet department. Finally, I asked about getting only the RedZone channel since I don't have interest in Sunday Ticket. I see the local team's games already so I don't have need for every game but I did like the RedZone channel when I was with Comcast. Kathy then asked what team was my local team, and I replied the pathetic Lions. She then mentioned, at least you have a local team. She told me to call in July and I should have no problem getting that channel or Sunday Ticket at a discount or free since my account is in outstanding shape.


----------



## Taeriel

This isn't a bill reduction or credit, but this afternoon I called and received a good deal on upgrading my equipment. 

I've been a customer for 6 years and had the same old single SD receiver for that time. I have always had the Choice package, never paid for any extra networks, and did not have the protection plan.The only time I received some (small) account credit was in the first year when there was a lack of communication leading to missing out on some of the promotional savings I was promised at sign-up time. 

Today I called the regular number, and when prompted by the computer system, said I was calling about an equipment upgrade. I explained to the CSR that I had had an SD receiver for the past six years, that I was interested in moving to an HD DVR, and wanted to learn about what DirecTV could offer me. She was very nice, looked at my account and said right away after that as I was a loyal customer they could offer me a free equipment upgrade. Note that I haven't been on the protection plan, so this wasn't an automatic result. She explained about the two HD DVR options, namely the HD-DVR and the Genie. She was clearly in favor of the Genie, explaining the advantages of the multiple tuners. She initially said there would be a $49 installation fee, but the next time that came up she offered to waive it without me even asking. I'll pay a $19.95 delivery and handling charge on my next bill. The upgraded satellite dish will be included free of charge as well. Of course, this upgrade signs me into a new 2 year contract. 

She carefully went through the changes in fees/charges that would appear as a result of my upgrade. I'll now have the $10 DVR fee, $10 HD fee and $3 WHS fee. I had expected the $25 bundled ASR fee instead, but apparently not. I opted to sign up for the protection plan for $7.99 this time - after having two TiVo power supplies die in the last month, I'm feeling a bit leery. The first month's fee for the protection plan was waived. 

Furthermore, she looked for ways that I could further reduce my monthly bill on my own. She asked about the networks I watched and suggested that I might be able to downgrade from Choice to Entertainment. She pointed out that this would also allow me to avoid some $3 sports service fee that was just showing up on my bill this month - I hadn't even realized it was there yet. She also suggested that I could look into bundling my Verizon DSL with my DirecTV service and perhaps receive a discount on my Verizon bill. These will help offset the increased fees for HD and DVR.

Overall it was a very positive experience. I received the equipment upgrade almost free of charge, and didn't have to haggle for it. This was what I wanted going into the call, so I was happy with the result.


----------



## David Carmichael

*So Long And Thanks For The Fish... *
After *19+ years* of being a DirecTV customer my local cable company offered me almost the same HD services for close to 2/3 the price I was paying DirecTV before so call discounts and 50% off of the discounted service.. DirecTV before discounts and local taxes was $170.00 for three HD-DVR's, Two HD-R's, Whole Home, service warranty, Extra Classic, Showtime.. the best they could offer was $100.00 for three months then $120.00 + tax for the following nine months.
My local cable service is offering me their HD package with SHO for only $60.00 add-on to my current internet & phone service package... The price does not include hardware rental as I purchased a four tuner TIVO-HD box used for less than $70.00 and can add the MINI's as budget allows...So w/TIVO service charges I will still be less than $82.00 per-month for the first year// then the TIVO's would be paid for a reduction of over all price..
I will only loose one channel... the 3D ..channel but they have not added any new programming in close to a year!
DirecTV will be sending me boxes to ship them my hardware.. they don't want two of them back a HR20-100 & H21-100 they just want the access cards returned.. anybody want these two parts?
But it was not just the price... but also the weather (getting too old to climb a ladder to brush ice and snow off of the dish, as the "PAM" trick does not work for me) and also neighbors trees has grown to start blocking the signal and they refuse to let me trim the tree back/down....
Again thanks for all the help this forum has been over the years!
*So Long And Thanks For The Fish... *


----------



## tsmith6572

Just called today...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app
Asked the csr when my contract date expired. She quickly transferred me to retention specialist. Nice guy, chatted him up and got $ 15 off my bill, all movie channels free for 2 mos. and a free genie. Very happy


----------



## Karen

I called this morning. I'm out of contract and have no premiums. I was offered $10 a month for 6 months, but was told that he could send me to someone else who could probably offer more than he could. I had him make the transfer. After talking for a bit, I was offered $20 a month for a year, with a year commitment. I was also offered a one time $30 credit. I told her that it sounded good to me, but there were a couple of things I could do myself to decrease my costs, one of which was to deactivate the receiver in my bedroom, but would worry about that later. After we were all done, I checked the website and the $30 one time credit and the $20 a month showed up. This is how it was listed...

03/10/2014 XXXXXXXX9091 XTRA - $20/12mos/Agree ($20.00) $0.00
03/10/2014 Customer Satisfaction Credit - Customer Retention ($30.00) $0.00

I have the XTra package. Notice the access number listed? It's the access card to my bedroom receiver. It looks like if I change my package OR deactivate the receiver we discussed, I'll lose the discount... Does it look the same to you? I'm more amused than annoyed for some reason. <g>


----------



## DR2420

Do they give different deals at different times or what? I know it's based on account but it doesn't seem like they are offering as much off to people as they were last year.


----------



## Karen

I could have got the free Genie too, but I refused that. I'm happy with what I have and don't really need it.


----------



## zfreeman

Let me preface my experience by stating that I am a long term DirecTV customer, since 1999. My contract runs on 03/16/14 so I made two calls to retention department and was able to gain $27 in credits and 3 months of showtime for free. This is nowhere near the results I have experienced in the past, I have obtained at least $50 in credits in the past, it would appear they don't "value" long term subscribers as much as in the past? Like most tech/subscription companies marketing efforts are geared to acquisition of new customers not the retention of long term customers, who'll just threaten to leave without actually leaving.

Tonight I called in and lowered my overall package from choice extra classic to "Entertainment package" a savings of $17.50, dropped Starz a savings of $13.99 dropped the Oxymoronic titled "protection plan" a savings of $7.99 and dropped the HD PACK a savings of $4.99, now adding this with the credits of $27.00 brings my ridiculous bill of $139.28 down to $67.81, hurting no one but DirecTV, right in the feels, they would rather see a large monthly reduction in revenue than work with me as they have in the past.

I will give this a run for a month or so, and most likely will go to Dish Network and get appreciated as a new customer for two years and at the end of that commitment will see what lavish offers DirecTv will make to get me back, I am sure those offers will be much better than what they have done to date to keep me(a lousy $27 credit per month)


----------



## Mr Rolls

Karen said:


> I called this morning. I'm out of contract and have no premiums. I was offered $10 a month for 6 months, but was told that he could send me to someone else who could probably offer more than he could. I had him make the transfer. After talking for a bit, I was offered $20 a month for a year, with a year commitment. I was also offered a one time $30 credit. I told her that it sounded good to me, but there were a couple of things I could do myself to decrease my costs, one of which was to deactivate the receiver in my bedroom, but would worry about that later. After we were all done, I checked the website and the $30 one time credit and the $20 a month showed up. This is how it was listed...
> 
> 03/10/2014 XXXXXXXX9091 XTRA - $20/12mos/Agree ($20.00) $0.00
> 03/10/2014 Customer Satisfaction Credit - Customer Retention ($30.00) $0.00
> 
> I have the XTra package. Notice the access number listed? It's the access card to my bedroom receiver. It looks like if I change my package OR deactivate the receiver we discussed, I'll lose the discount... Does it look the same to you? I'm more amused than annoyed for some reason. <g>


I read it as your primary receiver is set to the receiver in the bedroom, changing your primary receiver wont affect your discount at all, you will keep the $20/12mos offer. As far as changing your package, you can probably change to a lower package, but im sure if you go to low you would lost it, ask the csr when you call in.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Called to remove showtime (have all premium channels) and they offered me $20 off/month for 6 months to keep showtime. Works for me.


----------



## peds48

zfreeman said:


> Let me preface my experience by stating that I am a long term DirecTV customer, since 1999. My contract runs on 03/16/14 so I made two calls to retention department and was able to gain $27 in credits and 3 months of showtime for free. This is nowhere near the results I have experienced in the past, I have obtained at least $50 in credits in the past, it would appear they don't "value" long term subscribers as much as in the past? Like most tech/subscription companies marketing efforts are geared to acquisition of new customers not the retention of long term customers, who'll just threaten to leave without actually leaving.
> 
> Tonight I called in and lowered my overall package from choice extra classic to "Entertainment package" a savings of $17.50, dropped Starz a savings of $13.99 dropped the Oxymoronic titled "protection plan" a savings of $7.99 and dropped the HD PACK a savings of $4.99, now adding this with the credits of $27.00 brings my ridiculous bill of $139.28 down to $67.81, hurting no one but DirecTV, right in the feels, they would rather see a large monthly reduction in revenue than work with me as they have in the past.
> 
> I will give this a run for a month or so, and most likely will go to Dish Network and get appreciated as a new customer for two years and at the end of that commitment will see what lavish offers DirecTv will make to get me back, I am sure those offers will be much better than what they have done to date to keep me(a lousy $27 credit per month)


 so how is directv loosing by giving you programming they have to pay for to you for free? About the same amount you cut was what you were asking in credits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21

peds48 said:


> so how is directv loosing by giving you programming they have to pay for to you for free? About the same amount you cut was what you were asking in credits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, same way I read it. He dropped programming, maintenance and ended up with a bill $44.47 less than what he had started with. He could have taken the $27 they offered, drop the idiotic maintenance, drop HD extra and re-added it for free and kept all his programming for $39.98, about ~4.50! Talk about cutting off your nose to spite your face!!


----------



## zfreeman

Me thinks you are a little goofy, I reduced my total bill by $71.47 NOT just $44.47, because of my reductions coupled with their modest credit of $27. Since math seems to challenge you this is a net loss of revenue for them of $71.47. That is in the feels!

Now when I depart for the next two years they will lose the other $67.81 as well. Good long range thinking on D's part.



Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

zfreeman said:


> Me thinks you are a little goofy, I reduced my total bill by $71.47 NOT just $44.47, because of my reductions coupled with their modest credit of $27. Since math seems to challenge you this is a net loss of revenue for them of $71.47. That is in the feels!
> 
> Now when I depart for the next two years they will lose the other $67.81 as well. Good long range thinking on D's part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Apparently math is not your best friend either. How on Earth you are calculating a credit of $27.00 as a loss of revenue to DirecTV. on top o the while they do loose some on the programing package reduction, they would of loss the same way by giving you more discounts!!!! SO I think DirecTV came out ahead on this actually. they kept a paying customer with not so much discounts...


----------



## capnp72

zfreeman said:


> Me thinks you are a little goofy, I reduced my total bill by $71.47 NOT just $44.47, because of my reductions coupled with their modest credit of $27. Since math seems to challenge you this is a net loss of revenue for them of $71.47. That is in the feels!
> 
> Now when I depart for the next two years they will lose the other $67.81 as well. Good long range thinking on D's part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


IMO you shouldn't even got the $27. I would rather they just tell you to go pound sand instead of having everyone else subsidize those that feel they are entitled to huge discounts all the time. Good riddance.


----------



## peds48

capnp72 said:


> IMO you shouldn't even got the $27. I would rather they just tell you to go pound sand instead of having everyone else subsidize those that feel they are entitled to huge discounts all the time. Good riddance.


right on !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

zfreeman said:


> Let me preface my experience by stating that I am a long term DirecTV customer, since 1999. My contract runs on 03/16/14 so I made two calls to retention department and was able to gain $27 in credits and 3 months of showtime for free. This is nowhere near the results I have experienced in the past, I have obtained at least $50 in credits in the past, it would appear they don't "value" long term subscribers as much as in the past? Like most tech/subscription companies marketing efforts are geared to acquisition of new customers not the retention of long term customers, who'll just threaten to leave without actually leaving.


Curious - how many months of the $27 credit are they giving you?


----------



## DR2420

I don't blame people trying to get whatever is offered to them.. I guess I wasn't suppose to take their offer on free equipment, I should have just paid the $696 to rent their equipment.... right

I understand that people have the option to have TV or not to have it.. Whether they can afford it etc.. But I don't care what anyone says, the cost of TV is just getting outrageous these days to watch nothing but commercials. Half of the people who complain about it work for the company and don't even have a monthly bill for the services, otherwise very minimal. You go ahead and pay your $300 monthly bill for commercials, while I won't blame customers like the one above for getting whatever help he/she can, that DIRECTV is willing to give them. People here got a problem with people feeling entitled to discounts and I have a problem with those who slam others for trying to save whatever they can while trying to retain the services.

Until DIRECTV takes the option away and makes a flat price for everything, it's fair game. I don't blame the consumer, I blame the provider. When a customer calls in and says they'd like to downgrade their services to save some money and DIRECTV offers them a discount to keep it, I think vast majority is not going to turn it down. "Sorry, I don't feel entitled to the discount, just downgrade my service and keep the discount!" Ha right. DIRECTV started this (along with several other providers) and most everyone has caught on, it will continue until they make changes, whether certain people like it or not. I've seen this argument SEVERAL times on this forum so I'm not going to argue about it, just sharing my opinion.


----------



## Mark Holtz

DR2420 said:


> When a customer calls in and says they'd like to downgrade their services to save some money and DIRECTV offers them a discount to keep it, I think vast majority is not going to turn it down. "Sorry, I don't feel entitled to the discount, just downgrade my service and keep the discount!" Ha right. DIRECTV started this (along with several other providers) and most everyone has caught on, it will continue until they make changes, whether certain people like it or not.


As I have stated before, my "rental agreement" for where I currently live includes me paying for subscription TV, Internet, and Cell Phone service in addition to the rental payment. Otherwise, I would have disconnected DirecTV a long time ago. Am I currently getting a discount? Yes, but not before I downgraded my service from Choice Xtra Classic (which I had for 12 years) to Entertainment Classic.


----------



## capnp72

I'm not saying no one should ever get discounts but I think to constantly expect Directv to give you big discounts is unrealistic. I have no problem with people taking advantage of discounts available to everyone such as free install/equipment to new customers. Although at some point, a person should expect to pay full price for their services. If you cannot afford to pay full price for the services you have, then you need to change them. The costs of discounts have to be made up somewhere and most providers do it through higher costs to full paying customers. When my two year contract is up, I will not be calling Directv to see what discounts I can squeeze out of them. I agree that programming costs are getting out of control.


----------



## 242424

capnp72 said:


> IMO you shouldn't even got the $27. I would rather they just tell you to go pound sand instead of* having everyone else subsidize those that feel they are entitled to huge discounts all the time. * Good riddance.


I think I'll call in today and I just wanted to say thanks in advance for paying part of my bill.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

capnp72 said:


> I'm not saying no one should ever get discounts but I think to constantly expect Directv to give you big discounts is unrealistic. I have no problem with people taking advantage of discounts available to everyone such as free install/equipment to new customers. Although at some point, a person should expect to pay full price for their services. If you cannot afford to pay full price for the services you have, then you need to change them. The costs of discounts have to be made up somewhere and most providers do it through higher costs to full paying customers. When my two year contract is up, I will not be calling Directv to see what discounts I can squeeze out of them. I agree that programming costs are getting out of control.


I approach everything as negotiable. Each business has to determine for themselves what their bottom-line price is and unless they are selling a loss-leader or it is a going out of business sale they won't sell at a loss. To me DirecTV is no different from the local pizza place from a department store from a car dealership in this regard except perhaps in the style of negotiation. I'll ask about discounts, coupons, specials, whatever may be appropriate for the type of business. I asked my local telco about reducing my bill and ended up dropping my land line. (My wife cringed when I turned 50 and started hunting up "senior" discounts.  ) Each business is free to say no. And I am free to determine my own bottom line and at what point I look elsewhere. Sometimes it is strictly dollar-based, sometimes the equation is more complex due to the inconvenience factor (D* squarely fits into this aspect). Needless to say, I enjoy the interchange of haggling but definitely understand that it is not for everyone. As we keep hearing, we live in a "consumer driven economy". I enjoy being in that driver's seat. Do I "expect" D* to give me big discounts? No. But will I ask? Yes.


----------



## Mr Rolls

Tubaman-Z said:


> I approach everything as negotiable. Each business has to determine for themselves what their bottom-line price is and unless they are selling a loss-leader or it is a going out of business sale they won't sell at a loss. To me DirecTV is no different from the local pizza place from a department store from a car dealership in this regard except perhaps in the style of negotiation. I'll ask about discounts, coupons, specials, whatever may be appropriate for the type of business. I asked my local telco about reducing my bill and ended up dropping my land line. (My wife cringed when I turned 50 and started hunting up "senior" discounts.  ) Each business is free to say no. And I am free to determine my own bottom line and at what point I look elsewhere. Sometimes it is strictly dollar-based, sometimes the equation is more complex due to the inconvenience factor (D* squarely fits into this aspect). Needless to say, I enjoy the interchange of haggling but definitely understand that it is not for everyone. As we keep hearing, we live in a "consumer driven economy". I enjoy being in that driver's seat. Do I "expect" D* to give me big discounts? No. But will I ask? Yes.


I love you, haha, but seriously i agree with you on this point so much that it's like you're reading my mind (time to get my tin foil hat ready), Will i ask for discounts? Of course, you dont know if you dont ask. Will I "expect/demand" D* to give them to me? no way. They are nice while you get them, but the bottom line is that they are something D* gives for a certain time, they are not meant to always be there and the logic of "I got X off my bill last year when i called D*, so this year i should be able to get it again!" eludes me, maybe my logic is just askew? I don't know. Then again, people will stick to their logic just as i stick to mine, they will continue to call, look for offers/discounts, & when D* says no they will switch to another provider, then rinse and repeat.

To each their own!


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

capnp72 said:


> The costs of discounts have to be made up somewhere and most providers do it through higher costs to full paying customers.


Do you have any idea how many US-based companies have recently agreed to merge with Ireland-based entities, due to the tax inversion that results?

The US company stops paying corporate and state taxes in this country, which means that state and city governments (to make up the "costs of the discounts") have to raise sales and excise taxes.

My point? Just as US based companies have an obligation to minimize their tax burden, so do PayTv customers have an obligation (to their families) to pay as little as possible for their content.


----------



## zfreeman

We'll I appreciate the support from those that understand negotiating a luxury service like sat TV.

There a couple of fan bois on these forums who seem to think it is their mission to be apologists for D, these are the same people who need to buy a pocket calculator and stop making contradictory statements in their posts.

I did not conceive the "credit" process, D did, the fact I utilize this to my financial benefit just means I am sharper than the aforementioned diffuses.

My point is would D prefer to spend big bucks on gaining new customers or spend less and keep a nearly 15 year customer on board? It would appear the have made it easier for me to jump ship.



Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Phil T

In January I called and ordered a C41W wireless Genie. After looking at my account the CSR said free with no installation fee. I also "talked" my installer into replacing the HR34 with a HR44.

Tuesday I called to inquire about a GenieGO. Again the CSR said free with no shipping. She made the comment that it doesn't hurt to call and ask.

I think it has a lot to do with how long you have been a customer (10+years) and if you pay your bill on time or auto pay. I also enjoy talking with the CSR's and they seem to enjoy helping you if you are pleasant with them. I am sure they get their share of grumpy upset customers and appreciate it when you are pleasant with them.


----------



## peds48

zfreeman said:


> We'll I appreciate the support from those that understand negotiating a luxury service like sat TV.
> 
> There a couple of fan bois on these forums who seem to think it is their mission to be apologists for D, these are the same people who need to buy a pocket calculator and stop making contradictory statements in their posts.
> 
> I did not conceive the "credit" process, D did, the fact I utilize this to my financial benefit just means I am sharper than the aforementioned diffuses.
> 
> My point is would D prefer to spend big bucks on gaining new customers or spend less and keep a nearly 15 year customer on board? It would appear the have made it easier for me to jump ship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


no one is chastising you for asking for a credit, what seems wrong is demanding a certain amount just because you think you deserve it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

peds48 said:


> no one is chastising you for asking for a credit, what seems wrong is demanding a certain amount just because you think you deserve it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We do deserve it .

1 ) DISH is a LOT less per month (if I wasn't getting discounts) -- like $30
2 ) all 30 million customers are free to call in and ask for the same discounts -- not my problem they are lazy

I have a neighbor who had a *really* noisy gas meter... I *very politely* asked them to fix it. They said they would. 2 months later they didn't. So I called up the HOA and asked them to fix it. They sent a letter to the neighbor also politely asking them to fix it. They didn't. So I spent 5 minutes on the phone with the gas company and it was fixed the next day.

How lazy are you that you can't make a simple 5 min phone call in 6 months? Same thing applies here.


----------



## peds48

again calling and asking is considered to be OK , however demanding is what is frown upon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21

SledgeHammer said:


> We do deserve it .
> 
> 1 ) DISH is a LOT less per month (if I wasn't getting discounts) -- like $30


Uh, no! Well, not unless you like to jigger the subscription levels a bunch. The two services at full retail are very close these days. Here's an example for a customers signing up today after the 2 years are up, not counting any rate increases that come along regularly.

Dish:
AEP = $124.99
DVR/whole home = $12
HD = $10

total : $146.99 Of course if you add in the Multi-sports pack to the AEP to get an exact match it adds I think $13 these days., making the total $159.99

DirecTV:
Premier = $129.99
WH/DVR/HD = $25.00

Total : $154.99

Both are for single HDDVRs, Hopper with Dish and Genie with DirecTV.

Adding any other equipment adds :
DirecTV = $6.00/month regardless of what you add per unit
Dish = $7.00/month or MORE depending on what you add per unit

Other sub levels will show varying degrees of differences, with some favoring D* and some favoring E*, but none will save you anywhere near $30/month as long as nearly equivalent subscription levels are use.

Yes, some current customers of E* will receive some different pricing due to grandfathering.

Now to the discounts asked for. I'm of the firm opinion that as long as I can negotiate them, I'll keep asking (not demanding). I have no fiduciary responsibility to either D* or E*, they have a room full of bean counters to take care of that for them. I just have me, and that is the only one I worry about in all this. And frankly if you think that if suddenly D* or E* quit doing these various discounts would end up being a help on your bill, I want to talk to you about a bridge in Brooklyn that I've got for sale!! 

Note that in the various discussion about D* and E* combining, the one thing never mentioned is how much it might save the customer, only how much it might save the corporation!


----------



## zfreeman

Iparsons21...u da man. I shudder to think if D&E were to merge, forget discounts and credits you would need a new neck from wearing it out watching those prices spin up!

I just want the same or nearly the same treatment the new customer gets as a long termer.

If I have to move to another carrier, so be it.




Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## lparsons21

Well, you don't always have to switch to get new/returning customer deals, but you usually have to actually cancel.

Last time I cancelled DirecTV out, a bit over a year ago, I started getting 'come back' offers that were pretty much the same as a new customer gets, before the boxes showed up to ship the units back. A word of caution though, it doesn't always happen that way and it certainly isn't the 'official' line of when you can return as a new customer. But sometimes it does work. Possibly I and others get them because we subscribe to at least Xtra with 2 Premiums in place most of the time. I don't actually know or care, for that matter.

So if you want to gamble a bit, and do without any sat service for a very short time, you could take a shot!

Worse case you're out of sat TV for a day or two, possibly as long as a week or two. At the end of whatever your patience is, then you could switch to the other service and be installed pretty quickly in most areas. I know when I switched back to D* this time, I was installed the next morning here in 'balmy, sunny southern Illinois'!!


----------



## SledgeHammer

lparsons21 said:


> Uh, no! Well, not unless you like to jigger the subscription levels a bunch. The two services at full retail are very close these days. Here's an example for a customers signing up today after the 2 years are up, not counting any rate increases that come along regularly.
> 
> Dish:
> AEP = $124.99
> DVR/whole home = $12
> HD = $10
> 
> total : $146.99 Of course if you add in the Multi-sports pack to the AEP to get an exact match it adds I think $13 these days., making the total $159.99
> 
> DirecTV:
> Premier = $129.99
> WH/DVR/HD = $25.00
> 
> Total : $154.99


Uh, no.

I currently have Total Choice Plus on 1 TV and I have a single HR24 and the HD package. I have the grandfathered HD & DVR packages so I only pay $10+$10. I recently lost my HD discount, so I'm paying $74.99/mo now I think. I have another $25/mo - $30/mo in credits. My bill sans discounts is like $103.xx/mo. I live in LA, so I pay that stupid $3.63/mo for sports I never watch.

If I go to DISH and order America's Top 200, thats $69.99/mo. Top 250=$79.99/mo. To be fair, DISH has now stopped giving out free for life HD apperently (they were in Oct/Nov). DISH charges $10/mo for HD, so now Top 200 = $79.99/mo. The DISH web site is currently broken, so I can't tell if they have any DVR fees for the first TV. I think when I priced it in Oct/Nov it was $7.99 or so for the NON-Hopper DVR. That would bump it up to $87.98 - $90.00.

Ok, so now it is still $13.00/mo cheaper. When they were giving out the free HD for life a few months ago when I last priced it, it would at least $23.00/mo cheaper. I seem to remember it was closer to $30. So I guess these are the new prices for the yearly feb increase...


----------



## lparsons21

There are DVR fees for all DVRs per account as on D*, though D* doesn't break it out these days.

With the Hopper, and you can bet if you try to sign up with them, they will push that hard, the DVR fee is $12/month and is a combo of WholeHome+DVR. Just as with D* currently, the HD $10 fee is either not charged or credited off for 24 months. For Dish, that is new.

What I've found when trying to do comparisons, is that the only place that there is truly an equal subscription level is Dish's AEP+Multi-Sport to Direct's Premier, all the rest of the levels have enough differences between them that is becomes 'which package on A is good enough to what I have on B' kind of thing.

For me it is actually pretty easy as I would either be at Xtra or Ultimate (depending on whether I want Encore), plus HBO/SHO and the Sports Pack. With Dish I was usually at a minimum on the T250+2 Premiums+Multi-sport. And there the difference is very minimal.

In all cases at retail, I've not found the difference to be significant enough for cost to be the determining factor. When I look at it from a straight financial sense, switching every so often is always the best.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Yeah, I don't watch sports, so that's irrelevant to me. If I could turn them off on my current package I would. I have no desire to pay for my neighbors to watch sports. I also wouldn't order PPV & movie channels from DTV as I get those from other sources for a tiny fraction of the price DTV charges. I don't get why anybody buys that stuff from DTV. I mean, $15 for an hour of softcore? Have these people heard of the internet?  But a normal HD movie PPV is like $8 now. For $8 you can just get a Netflix subscription with unlimited movies.


----------



## whorne

lparsons21 said:


> Well, you don't always have to switch to get new/returning customer deals, but you usually have to actually cancel.
> 
> Last time I cancelled DirecTV out, a bit over a year ago, I started getting 'come back' offers that were pretty much the same as a new customer gets, before the boxes showed up to ship the units back. A word of caution though, it doesn't always happen that way and it certainly isn't the 'official' line of when you can return as a new customer. But sometimes it does work. Possibly I and others get them because we subscribe to at least Xtra with 2 Premiums in place most of the time. I don't actually know or care, for that matter.
> 
> So if you want to gamble a bit, and do without any sat service for a very short time, you could take a shot!
> 
> Worse case you're out of sat TV for a day or two, possibly as long as a week or two. At the end of whatever your patience is, then you could switch to the other service and be installed pretty quickly in most areas. I know when I switched back to D* this time, I was installed the next morning here in 'balmy, sunny southern Illinois'!!


I agree 100%. This is exactly what happened to me. I actually canceled my service with the disconnect date set for two weeks out. One week before the scheduled disconnect date, I received an email from DirecTV saying "It's so hard to say goodbye-so, let's not!" and instructed me to call them at a specific number. So, I did and wound up getting a great offer as if I was a new customer. I need to preface this by saying I was really canceling the service and had already set up an install with another company. I am not recommeding this course of action but merely adding that there are other methods of reducing your bill.


----------



## lparsons21

As was I. In fact I didn't change my mind though the offers very excellent. I wanted a change, I wanted a Hopper!

Now that I'm back with D* for a while, I still miss the Hopper. It is technically and operationally the very best HDDVR out there imo.


----------



## zfreeman

Iparsons21...got a question for you as someone who may be going to E is the hopper that great?

I don't watch half the stuff I dvr now and certainly don't give a rip about network tv. So I understand most of the tuners are devoted to network tv? If so can the customer change that?

Since you've had both services is one clearly better than the other? You pick the criteria, you know PQ, programming etc.

Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## billsharpe

I quit DirecTV 2 1/2 years ago. I got yet another come-back offer from them in the mail last week, highlighted by a $24.99 price marked down from $29.99 for the lowest package. I know that's just the beginning of the total cost.

TWC, though, is just as bad on law-balling the initial cost. I get mail from them as well as seeing TV ads.


----------



## zeus

zfreeman said:


> Iparsons21...got a question for you as someone who may be going to E is the hopper that great?
> 
> I don't watch half the stuff I dvr now and certainly don't give a rip about network tv. So I understand most of the tuners are devoted to network tv? If so can the customer change that?
> 
> Since you've had both services is one clearly better than the other? You pick the criteria, you know PQ, programming etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I cancelled Directv at 6PM last night and told them to shut off service at midnight. I promptly picked up the phone and ordered DIsh. They showed up with a Hopper and Super Joey at 8AM sharp.

You can turn off PTAT and it will leave you with 5 tuners (3 on the Hopper and 2 on the Super Joey). Being I watch some network primetime, I am leaving it on which will pull the big 4 in on one tuner during primetime while leaving 4 for other purposes. To be honest, more than I'll ever need.

Initial impression of the Hopper is great. Love the PIP, guide look and speed.

Back on topic, two hours after my install D* called and offered me $40 off for a year and NFL Sunday ticket. I cited the two year cost + equipment upgrade cost + no locals HD or otherwise as my reason for leaving.


----------



## jyafink

I called recently and this is what I got. A genie to replace a non DVR receiver with free install (I kept three DVR's instead of swapping them for the mini genies so I could have the extra recording space); a one time $50 credit; $20 off a month for a year; $10 off the sports pack for six months (I normally pay for that); six months free of the HD Extra Pack (I normally pay for that too); and four months free of channels 525-542 and 545-558 (don't care about those). Not sure if that is a good deal or not. The rep said I've paid my bill on time for the entire eight years I've been with them so that gives me the highest cutomer rating possible. She said I was getting a phenomenal deal that only a very small percentage get. I of course am not so sure.


----------



## lparsons21

zfreeman said:


> Iparsons21...got a question for you as someone who may be going to E is the hopper that great?
> 
> I don't watch half the stuff I dvr now and certainly don't give a rip about network tv. So I understand most of the tuners are devoted to network tv? If so can the customer change that?
> 
> Since you've had both services is one clearly better than the other? You pick the criteria, you know PQ, programming etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


The Hopper UI is certainly superior to the HRs by quite a bit. Other than that you'll find most things you are used to but in different ways. IOW, neither service is that far from the other in getting things done though there are differences in some programming and how it is packaged.

At most one timer can be used to record the top 4 broadcast channels, though you don't have to. As to PQ, well HD PQ on D* is technically better though I personally don't see the difference. SD PQ on Dish is generally better than D*.


----------



## damondlt

peds48 said:


> at some point and time DirecTV has to make some money off you....


Yea cause they are going broke because of all the free services they provide. Lol.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

damondlt said:


> Yea cause they are going broke because of all the free services they provide. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


well if they start to give all programing for free they eventually will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt

peds48 said:


> well if they start to give all programing for free they eventually will
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me they take way more money then they give.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

damondlt said:


> Trust me they take way more money then they give.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


right, cause many folks are paying their bills out right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zfreeman

I love Peds48 saying that if they(D*) give away all their programming for free they will go broke, well Captain Obvious you would be correct, but they aren't and nobody is suggesting they should. You seem to have a grudge for those of us who are able to negotiate a better price.

You and a very few others seem to think its a zero sum game, if some people get discounts others can't. The truth is nobody is going hungry over @ D*, no execs are taking pay cuts or getting their expense account shut down. What do you think D* does when they negotiate with the programmers? The ask for discounts.




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

zfreeman said:


> I love Peds48 saying that if they(D*) give away all their programming for free they will go broke, well Captain Obvious you would be correct, but they aren't and nobody is suggesting they should. You seem to have a grudge for those of us who are able to negotiate a better price.
> 
> You and a very few others seem to think its a zero sum game, if some people get discounts others can't. The truth is nobody is going hungry over @ D*, no execs are taking pay cuts or getting their expense account shut down. What do you think D* does when they negotiate with the programmers? The ask for discounts.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


my point was that some one is footing the bill four those who get discounts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21

peds48 said:


> my point was that some one is footing the bill four those who get discounts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is already factored into the published price structure. They know some will call for some sort of discounts and the bean counters are very good at knowing how much, to who and under what circumstances. I don't give one seconds thought to what me getting some discount might do to others or to D*. D* has rooms full of bean counters ensuring that they are well taken care of, I only have me to ensure that happens for me.


----------



## mrro82

I was able to extend some credits. HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Starz: I had these for the previous 6 months and $5 off for each. They expired on the 16th and I was able to get them all again but at $7 a month now. Kept my sports credit at $5 a month. SO all in all I save an extra $8 a month. I'm happy with that.


----------



## damondlt

I just called to see what Directv could do on MLB EI and They added it for free and gave me 12 months of $37 credits off premier. Thanks Directv!

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

damondlt said:


> I just called to see what Directv could do on MLB EI and They added it for free and gave me 12 months of $37 credits off premier. Thanks Directv!
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


perhaps this will make a believer out of you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt

peds48 said:


> perhaps this will make a believer out of you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believer of what? That I just bankrupted directv because of this offer. Lol.

Don't worry Directv still gets $182 per month for my $37 in credits they give me.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## tecumseh

Called this week about not renewing MLB EI, and ended up getting $37 a month off my bill for 6 months for renewing it with the mlb.tv bonus. CSR also arranged for replacing my Slimline 3 with the 5 lnb horn, to get the additional music channels, but when the installer got here, he didn't have the part needed so I ended up getting the whole home setup installed, at no cost. Pretty good week between me and DIRECTV!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Ruffread

My March bill was 20+ dollars higher than last months, so I called to find out why. Customer service rep said there was a billing glitch, and I would get 20 dollars off next month. I also complained about having to pay a DVR whole home fee of $3.00 per month. I was transferred to another rep, perhaps customer retention. She took off $5.00 per month for 24 months to compensate me for the whole home DVR charge, since I only have one TV. She then signed me up for paperless billing, giving another $3.,00 per month off. I will wait and see what next month's bill looks like. I thanked her very much for her help in lowering my monthly cost. She thanked me for being a good customer since 1996.


----------



## hockeykid

I just noticed on my DTV bill that $25 worth of credits expired. I called DTV to see if they could reduce my bill by extending the credits. The initial rep said couldn't credit my account and transferred me to another rep who couldn't give me credits either. Both reps said that DTV is changing it's policy and no more credits on programming. The gal claimed too many people were calling up constantly for credit to their bills and they would have to raise rates to offset this, so no more credits to people's bills. After 20 years as a DTV customer I'll be switching to Dish.


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah I don't buy that. What I do buy is yet aren't giving people who constantly call for big discounts big discounts constantly.


----------



## lparsons21

I called the other day to downgrade from Premium. This is the first time I've done that they didn't come back with some deal to keep me on Premier. In the past they would always offer anywhere from $10-25 off for a few months.

Oh well, it was worth trying anyway!


----------



## peds48

lparsons21 said:


> I called the other day to downgrade from Premium. This is the first time I've done that they didn't come back with some deal to keep me on Premier. In the past they would always offer anywhere from $10-25 off for a few months.
> 
> Oh well, it was worth trying anyway!


Hmmm, so perhaps hockeykid is up to something .....


----------



## Mark Holtz

Let me see what happens next January.


----------



## DR2420

I would hope this isn't true or it will be a long second year. If that's the case, it would be cheaper to just cancel at that point.


----------



## gov

I called on behalf of a TV customer (with their approval) to inquire about a rate reduction as he is fixed income, elderly, with serious medical issues. DirecTV said they are not doing any 'rollbacks' right now, as management thinks if they hold their ground they may not have to increase rates next spring.

Wound up putting that customers account on 'vacation' as he just can't afford it anymore. Was advised to call back in a month and see if anyhting chnges


----------



## lparsons21

Regardless of what they think, does anyone actually believe they won't raise rates next spring? I sure don't!


----------



## gov

I'm curious just from a college Econ 101 viewpoint what would happen if either DirecTV or DISH did an across the board price rollback some spring and the other company did not.

I'd think it would bump subscriber numbers considerably, give all their customers a warm fuzzy sensation of getting a helluva better deal than the other company, and give that provider more clout dealing with content providers, but what do I know ????

:coffee


----------



## Bill Broderick

lparsons21 said:


> I called the other day to downgrade from Premium.


I was about to do ths the other day. I wasn't looking for discount. I thnk that I can save some money if I get Ultimate, plus all of the movie channels instead of Premier. Essentially, I was planning on getting rid of the Sports Pack which I never watch, since all of the Sports channels that I watch are already included in other packages. However, using DirecTV's site, I couldn't determine what the cost of Ultimate plus all of the movie channels is and I didn't want to go through a long call to Customer Service, only to find out that I wasn't going to save anything. I guess that's why DirecTV doesn't have anything on their site that allows you to compare various programming configurations.


----------



## inkahauts

Start an order in their site as a new customer and all pricing should e there. Just have to make sure you look at the actual discounts and such too. But it can be found. Not easily though. But better than my local charter.


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> Start an order in their site as a new customer and all pricing should e there. Just have to make sure you look at the actual discounts and such too. But it can be found. Not easily though. But better than my local charter.


I started that way. But they have discounted pricing for the first year when you do that (at least when I use my zip code, they do).


----------



## inkahauts

Yes but there's a link in the page that says see your exact monthly payments for the next two years. Click that and then you se everything at full price and the discounts applied separately. It's actually the best I've seen from a company on explaining in detail the discounts etc.

That's after you select a box too as I recall. 

The only thing it doesn't help with is if you get say two premiums or something because you get them all for the first three months. But that pricing is listed easily somewhere. I think. :lol:


----------



## coolman302003

Bill Broderick said:


> I thnk that I can save some money if I get Ultimate, plus all of the movie channels instead of Premier.


XTRA $73.99 + 4 Premiums (with HBO) $48 mo. = $121.99 *($8 savings over PREMIER)*
ULTIMATE $81.99 + 4 Premiums (with HBO) $48 mo. = $129.99 *($0 savings over PREMIER)*
PREMIER = $129.99

*Regional sports fee may also apply

DIRECTV Premium Channel Pricing (current as of the 2/6/14 price increase):
Any single premium (except HBO) $13.99 mo.
HBO only $17.99 mo.
2 Premiums (no HBO) $25 mo.
2 Premiums (with HBO) $30 mo.
3 Premiums (no HBO) $35 mo.
3 Premiums (with HBO) $40 mo.
4 Premiums (no HBO) $43 mo.
4 Premiums (with HBO) $48 mo.
All 5 Premiums $55 mo.


----------



## jimmie57

I just was on the phone with them for about half an hour and got nothing. I was running the Premiere package.
I switched to the XTRA with HBO, Showtime and Starz and cut my bill some. He also gave me a $10 discount for 6 months.
This saves me about $25 per month.
Premiere , HD and DVR service and 3 receivers and tax is just too much for me to pay for TV.
If I thought I could live without my DVR I would send one of them back to them and cut out DVR service. That would save me $16 and the 8.25% tax on it.
I think I might go nuts tho if I had to sit and watch all those commercials.


----------



## jimmie57

coolman302003 said:


> XTRA $73.99 + 4 Premiums (with HBO) $48 mo. = $121.99 *($8 savings over PREMIER)*
> ULTIMATE $81.99 + 4 Premiums (with HBO) $48 mo. = $129.99 *($0 savings over PREMIER)*
> PREMIER = $129.99
> 
> *Regional sports fee may also apply
> 
> DIRECTV Premium Channel Pricing (current as of the 2/6/14 price increase):
> 
> 3 Premiums (with HBO) $40 mo.


Thanks for posting this.
The first people I talked to said I would not save any money by dropping down to the XTRA package and the 3 premiums.
When I called back the second time I asked about the discount for 3 premiums instead of the each prices listed on the web site.


----------



## Bill Broderick

coolman302003 said:


> XTRA $73.99 + 4 Premiums (with HBO) $48 mo. = $121.99 *($8 savings over PREMIER)*
> ULTIMATE $81.99 + 4 Premiums (with HBO) $48 mo. = $129.99 *($0 savings over PREMIER)*
> PREMIER = $129.99
> 
> *Regional sports fee may also apply
> 
> DIRECTV Premium Channel Pricing (current as of the 2/6/14 price increase):
> Any single premium (except HBO) $13.99 mo.
> HBO only $17.99 mo.
> 2 Premiums (no HBO) $25 mo.
> 2 Premiums (with HBO) $30 mo.
> 3 Premiums (no HBO) $35 mo.
> 3 Premiums (with HBO) $40 mo.
> 4 Premiums (no HBO) $43 mo.
> 4 Premiums (with HBO) $48 mo.
> All 5 Premiums $55 mo.


Thank you. Now that Friday Night Tykes is over, I guess I could go down to Xtra + 4 premiums (with HBO) and save $8 per month without losing any programming that I actually watch.


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> Yeah I don't buy that. What I do buy is yet aren't giving people who constantly call for big discounts big discounts constantly.


After the result of the call that I just made, I tend to agree with this opinion.

I just called legitimately intending to reduce my package from Premier to XTRA + 4 Premiums (with HBO). After telling the CSR what I wanted to do, I was told that she needed to transfer me to a "programming specialist". When I told the second person that I wanted to change my programming, she asked why. I told her that, by changing, I can save $8 per month without losing any programming that I watch. She said "we currently have a sale on Premier. It's $27 less than your currently paying. I can give that to you for 6 months." I took the "sale price" rather than reducing my programming.

I currently have 1.5 years on my commitment (got a Genie for $49 last September and a free GenieGo at the same time). So, the discount wasn't to keep me from leaving, and I already have a two year $10 per month credit for HD programming. When I got the Genie, I believe that they also upgraded Sunday Ticket to include Sunday Ticket Max.

I don't know if this would define me as someone who is looking for discounts constantly. But, based on what I've read here, I don't think so.


----------



## dbronstein

gov said:


> I'm curious just from a college Econ 101 viewpoint what would happen if either DirecTV or DISH did an across the board price rollback some spring and the other company did not.
> 
> I'd think it would bump subscriber numbers considerably, give all their customers a warm fuzzy sensation of getting a helluva better deal than the other company, and give that provider more clout dealing with content providers, but what do I know ????
> 
> :coffee


I think it would just cost them money because not that many people would switch. It would have to be a significant price drop to the point where they would probably be losing money. What I've seen is most people aren't all that eager to switch simply to save a few bucks. They don't want to have to deal with installing new equipment, learning to use different DVRs and boxes, etc. People change when they don't like the customer service they get, when they get a too-good-to-pass-up offer, or there's something unique to the other company they want, such as the Sunday Ticket or a specific piece of hardware. Most people aren't going to switch simply to save $10 off their monthly bill.


----------



## peds48

dbronstein said:


> Most people aren't going to switch simply to save $10 off their monthly bill.


Oh, you will be surprised.


----------



## jimmie57

Most of the time when you call to see if they have any special offers to help with your bill the last thing they say is
"Call back when these expire and see what we can do for you at that time".
They are inviting the calls.

I would bet that No one on here buys everything at full price. Don't we all brag about the TV we got on sale, found gasoline cheaper here than there.
Looking for reductions in pricing of anything is an easy way to spend a lot less of your hard earned money. If you don't search for deals / sales / etc. you are just throwing money away.


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> Most of the time when you call to see if they have any special offers to help with your bill the last thing they say is
> "Call back when these expire and see what we can do for you at that time".
> They are inviting the calls.


That is called "passing the buck" (no pun intended). Basically this is CSR speak to get you off the phone


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> I would bet that No one on here buys everything at full price. Don't we all brag about the TV we got on sale, found gasoline cheaper here than there.
> Looking for reductions in pricing of anything is an easy way to spend a lot less of your hard earned money. If you don't search for deals / sales / etc. you are just throwing money away.


depends what you call "full price" for me full price is what is posted on sticker. going to another gas station you are still paying full price AT THAT gas station, you just buying it cheaper. this would be like switching providers. I pay full price all the time at the supermarket, even if is on sale, I am paying what they are asking me to pay. I pay full price for my cable and cellphone, water, oil, etc bills

What I don't pay full price for is DirecTV! :rotfl:


----------



## cansas

Contacted DirecTV to be certain I was not in a commitment yesterday. I was routed to express service with a pin. I asked how I could save money and was told I could drop choice to entertainment (I do this every year after college basketball is over anyway). She did offer me a Genie with new commitment, but I mentioned that of the 3 providers (Dish, DirecTV, Uverse) I could choose from DirecTV is the only provider without a carriage agreement for the SEC network. I do not want to be locked in if DirecTV will not carry the SEC network. I was asked if I considered changing providers and said yes I have. I have feeling the CSR would have helped me cancel with a smile. First time in recent memory that I wasn't offered any discounts. I've only asked for anything in the last 3 years once Uverse came to the neighborhood. I've been with DirecTV uninterrupted for 16 years.


----------



## kleedelaney

I called into Directv this morning to see about reducing my service. I was offered $20 dollars off each month for 12 months, and $5 dollars off each month for 6 months. At the end of my 12 month commitment, she said to call back and see what we could do then.

In total the call took about 13 minutes, the CSR was super friendly and understanding.

I maintained my Choice XTRA Classic grandfathered in programming  Happy camper today!


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

I'm in the same boat.. I just lowered from Choice Xtra to Just Choice... And then They hit me with a Sports Fee, my HD discount fell off, and I'm paying $100 now for less channels that I was paying $86/mo before.

CoWorker just gave me her Dish Discount number, I just signed up for an install on Sat.
It'll be $60/mo for a Hopper and SuperJoey, and AT200, which is very close to the Choice Xtra package I had.
Year two will be about $90/mo. On the bright side, Dish is very up front with the pricing, and even gives it on the website in writing of all fees and such.

I have nothing wrong with Directv (been with them for 10 years), but the pricing has really gone out of hand....

Question: Should I call today to cancel on Sat (can they cancel "in the future"), just to see if they'll discount to keep me. If so I'll need to do it at least 24 hrs to cancel the Dish truck roll...
I don't want to be stuck on the phone with them. Last time I cancelled their service (for a family member who died), it was a PITA to say the least.


----------



## peds48

pinkertonfloyd said:


> Question: Should I call today to cancel on Sat (can they cancel "in the future"), just to see if they'll discount to keep me. If so I'll need to do it at least 24 hrs to cancel the Dish truck roll...
> I don't want to be stuck on the phone with them. Last time I cancelled their service (for a family member who died), it was a PITA to say the least.


You can call in to cancel when ever you want, be it for today or in the future


----------



## jimmie57

pinkertonfloyd said:


> I'm in the same boat.. I just lowered from Choice Xtra to Just Choice... And then They hit me with a Sports Fee, my HD discount fell off, and I'm paying $100 now for less channels that I was paying $86/mo before.
> 
> CoWorker just gave me her Dish Discount number, I just signed up for an install on Sat.
> It'll be $60/mo for a Hopper and SuperJoey, and AT200, which is very close to the Choice Xtra package I had.
> Year two will be about $90/mo. On the bright side, Dish is very up front with the pricing, and even gives it on the website in writing of all fees and such.
> 
> I have nothing wrong with Directv (been with them for 10 years), but the pricing has really gone out of hand....
> 
> Question: Should I call today to cancel on Sat (can they cancel "in the future"), just to see if they'll discount to keep me. If so I'll need to do it at least 24 hrs to cancel the Dish truck roll...
> I don't want to be stuck on the phone with them. Last time I cancelled their service (for a family member who died), it was a PITA to say the least.


I believe we have had posters that wanted to cancel in the future and the CSR turned it off immediately. I would wait until you want it off and call. They can do it in a matter of minutes, just like changing to a different package.


----------



## watchintv

Directv is currently doing a pilot to where no credits are available to any account only options are changing package and bundling the service the Directv we have come to know and love and be able to threaten we are going to cancel to get credits is coming to an end start being prepared to pay for the services you are receiving


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

jimmie57 said:


> I believe we have had posters that wanted to cancel in the future and the CSR turned it off immediately. I would wait until you want it off and call. They can do it in a matter of minutes, just like changing to a different package.


Yeah, I'd be open to a counter offer, but turning it off early could cause some rifs with my 5YO twins =-). Reason I held off a few months was that Dish got Disney Jr. I'd be in the doghouse without it. In fact I'd probably try my local IPTV (Consolidated), but they don't have it.


----------



## Bill Broderick

watchintv said:


> Directv is currently doing a pilot to where no credits are available to any account only options are changing package and bundling the service the Directv we have come to know and love and be able to threaten we are going to cancel to get credits is coming to an end start being prepared to pay for the services you are receiving


We were told about this late last month. Then, a few days later, when I called to change my package (in order to save $8 per month, without losing any channels that I watch), they gave me a 6 month, $27 per month discount on the Premiere package. So, unless this is a new, different pilot, it appears that it may be a test that isn't across the board. I know that when we do tests at my company, we typically choose a random group of customers (based on the value of a given digit (or group of digits) in their account number to determine who is and isn't in the test group. Maybe they are doing something similar which would explain why some people still appearing to be receiving credits while others aren't.


----------



## gt2982a

I just called D* and I said cancel at the voice menu. I talked to a very nice CSR and she gave me a choice of $15 off per month for 6 months or $10 off per month for 12 months. She also gave me 4 months of Showtime for free and she said that I would not have to call back to cancel. I was also very nice and upfront that I did not want to cancel. We've been subscribers for >10 years and we have the Choice package.


----------



## Bill Broderick

gt2982a said:


> She also gave me 4 months of Showtime for free and she said that I would not have to call back to cancel.


Keep track of that one in case she is incorrect about this.


----------



## gt2982a

Bill Broderick said:


> Keep track of that one in case she is incorrect about this.


Exactly. I almost turned her down because we watch relatively few movies but I thought I'd give it a shot since she emphasized that it would drop off of the bill in four months. Overall, I check our bill every month anyway so I'll catch it if she was wrong.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

I found out they were over billing me (for HD when I had HD for life) but unwilling to fix it... unless I put myself into another 2Yr agreement. (I posted another thread on it, since it was a bit beyond this topic).

Basically, I cancelled... Dish Network Truck will be here tomorrow.

Never thought I'd give up DirecTV, but they decided otherwise.


----------



## damondlt

pinkertonfloyd said:


> I found out they were over billing me (for HD when I had HD for life) but unwilling to fix it... unless I put myself into another 2Yr agreement. (I posted another thread on it, since it was a bit beyond this topic).
> 
> Basically, I cancelled... Dish Network Truck will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Never thought I'd give up DirecTV, but they decided otherwise.


Where is your thread?

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## sigma1914

damondlt said:


> Where is your thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211727-directv-billing-issues-charged-for-hd-for-life/#entry3249092


----------



## coolman302003

gt2982a said:


> Exactly. I almost turned her down because we watch relatively few movies but I thought I'd give it a shot since she emphasized that it would drop off of the bill in four months. Overall, I check our bill every month anyway so I'll catch it if she was wrong.


I think your safe with this one, I have had Showtime free many times and anytime Customer Retention Group has added it, it has always dropped off automatically. You should see it listed in the Other section (very bottom of My Equipment page online) with a $0.00. When your PDF/paper bill version comes out if you look at the end date that is the last day you will have it available (they officially turn it off the following day at 6AM ET). So as you see in the screenshot I had it through 2/23, so they turned the channels off officially at 6AM ET/3AM PT 2/24. Once they drop off the line item in the Other section disappears as well.









BTW, if you set a Sports Subscription to NOT auto-renew for the next season you might see a line item listed in the Other section for that as well.


----------



## gt2982a

Thanks for the info coolman.


----------



## gov

Had Ultimate and all the movie packages, HD extra, and no sports. Called to drop Starz and Encore, and was told it be cheaper to bump Ultimate up to Premier, keep Starz and Encore, and get a better discount offer *plus* $10 off/month on top of whatever the discount was.

So I did.

I'll need to see a bill to know just what money comes out to, but it was kinda fun getting 'wooed' even if it didn't amount to much of a saving.


----------



## tinhead

I just called today to complain about their rising prices and to trim my account to save $ and they offered me squat! I had to cancel HBO (never watch movies anymore) and the HD Extra that I forgot to cancel after getting it for 3 months (was in hospital that week). Now I have my Choice Extra but have been overpaying for about 5 months or so. You guys who got credits are lucky! I'm on a fixed income and just got my internet cost increased about $13 over the last 18 or so months! Something had to go. Soon DirecTV will be gone if they keep acting like cable! I'll cut the cord and save a hundred bux a month!
Meanwhile my HD-DVR has been working off my add-on hard drive as the built in keeps rebooting repeatedly. I may give that up and use my own Hauppauge HD-PVR. I will need 2 HD receivers to make it work right. No more Mr nice guy!


----------



## damondlt

I would switch, Sounds like a reasonable thing to do.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48

damondlt said:


> I would switch, Sounds like a reasonable thing to do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


Why? because you get to pay your bill like the majority of DirecTV customers do?


----------



## damondlt

peds48 said:


> Why? because you get to pay your bill like the majority of DirecTV customers do?


Money talks and if he can get a better deal, then go for it.
I don't have provider loyalty, If I can switch to someone who offers a better deal, bye bye. 
Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## lparsons21

I'm with you!! I have switched when it was in my financial best interest, though these days when I switched from E* to D* I found myself missing the Hopper for a number of tech/operational reasons. So I said to hell with it, it is only money and I can't take it with me! So I'm dual-subbing.

Interestingly I called today to do the juggling to minimize the financial penalty of dual-subbing. I was on Premier and was going to take it to Choice w/Showtime (because of Sho Extreme being in HD). They made me an offer I couldn't refuse, so for the next 6 months with the $27 off they offered and other discounts and referrals, my D* bill will be around $62/month.

My E* subscription will be changed after the 1st 3 months section to T120 (not plus) and [email protected] and it too will be around $62/month.

Of course at the end of the 1st years and other discounts, I'll get to do this all over again!! And yes, I know both bills will rise!


----------



## the future is now

i didn't call to reduce my bill but to try and get a discount on MLB Extra Innings this year. so a few weeks back i made the call and they ended up giving me $10 off per month, making MLB Extra Innings $137.94 for this year. they also gave me an additional $10 off per month for 12 months (Choice -$10) and turned on HBO, Cinemax, Starz, Encore, Showtime, the Movie Channel and Sports Pack for free for two months with automatic drop off.


----------



## bradbowski

Called and stated I wanted to cancel service at the automated prompt. Had to wait a minute, but politely told the CSR I was looking to save money and looking at all offers from providers and wanted to know if there were current offers for existing customers. I was out of my 2 yr initial contract and they offered a *$20.00/mo discount for 12 months* without any programming changes or contract. I had called a couple of weeks back and they offered $15.00/mo, so it can vary.

From what I've read, it can depend on how long you're out of contract, what your services are, etc but I've been an Ultimate subscriber with 4 receivers, no premium channels, and just an occassional movie purchase here and there - so nothing special.


----------



## Derwood

Premier customer stated above that I was looking for offers for existing customers and immediately received $30/mo for 6 months, thought that was OK and will call back at end of year.


----------



## rpe33

question: I'm about to move in a couple of weeks, my contract is up in January. The cable company that services the area I'm moving to gave me a pretty sweet deal and even offered to pay for any early termination fees I'd incur. The thing is I really like D* and want to stay, but would they give me any discounts if I tell them I'm switching to cable even though I still have about 7 months left on my contract? I'm going to call them next week, I just want to know if any of you guys think they'd reduce my bill any.


----------



## peds48

rpe33 said:


> question: I'm about to move in a couple of weeks, my contract is up in January. The cable company that services the area I'm moving to gave me a pretty sweet deal and even offered to pay for any early termination fees I'd incur. The thing is I really like D* and want to stay, but would they give me any discounts if I tell them I'm switching to cable even though I still have about 7 months left on my contract? I'm going to call them next week, I just want to know if any of you guys think they'd reduce my bill any.


They probably will extend your first year discounts that have probably expired


----------



## streatordogs09

So my 2 year contract is ending in a couple of months. I called about my end date and was offered 20 off x12 mo and 5 x 12 mo. My question is my FREE HD with auto pay states 24 months on my bill (2 year contract thats ending), so does that mean Directv would keep that the same or are they sneaking that in my 20 off x 12 months? Thanks.


----------



## peds48

your bill will probably go up by $10 when that promo expires


----------



## toobs

My two years is almost up and I'm happy that I made the switch from cable, but which number should I call to see about getting any discounts?


----------



## peds48

toobs said:


> My two years is almost up and I'm happy that I made the switch from cable, but which number should I call to see about getting any discounts?


there is really only one number 1-800-531-5000. you then might want to get transfer to retention


----------



## toobs

What kind of discount should I expect, if any.


----------



## jimmie57

toobs said:


> What kind of discount should I expect, if any.


The times that I have called, I told them I would like a little bit of help with my bill. And ask them if they have any specials or discounts that I could get.


----------



## peds48

toobs said:


> What kind of discount should I expect, if any.


there are too many variables.


----------



## Evidence86

I called last week to see what offers i could get given my contract had 4 days left, I have the choice xtra pack (no premium channels) with 1 HR24, 1 H25

The 1st rep offered me only $20 off for 12 months and i declined, and asked to cancel my account after those 4 days were up (was going to switch to Dish)

3 days later I receive an email saying they are sad to see me go and to call back in to have a chance of getting my business back.

The offer they gave me was 12 month contract for $35 off monthly bill, $200 Visa gift card, $30 one time bill credit, and NFL sunday ticket 2014 season.

My bill went from $115 to $78


----------



## bmetelsky

Evidence86 said:


> The offer they gave me was 12 month contract for $35 off monthly bill, $200 Visa gift card, $30 one time bill credit, and NFL sunday ticket 2014 season.
> 
> My bill went from $115 to $78


That is an awesome deal!


----------



## SPACEMAKER

It seems like they are more willing to offer steep discounts to Premier subs.

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Billzebub

SPACEMAKER said:


> It seems like they are more willing to offer steep discounts to Premier subs.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Galaxy Note 3


That makes sense. It's like buying a car. They have more of a margin on the more expensive cars so they can offer a bigger discount.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## btedford

I am a Premier sub and every time I call and even talk about or mention wanting to drop down my package, they always offer me discounts and I've always taken them.


----------



## fsquid

Evidence86 said:


> I called last week to see what offers i could get given my contract had 4 days left, I have the choice xtra pack (no premium channels) with 1 HR24, 1 H25
> 
> The 1st rep offered me only $20 off for 12 months and i declined, and asked to cancel my account after those 4 days were up (was going to switch to Dish)
> 
> 3 days later I receive an email saying they are sad to see me go and to call back in to have a chance of getting my business back.
> 
> The offer they gave me was 12 month contract for $35 off monthly bill, $200 Visa gift card, $30 one time bill credit, and NFL sunday ticket 2014 season.
> 
> My bill went from $115 to $78


just got that same deal


----------



## press1280

I have the Entertainment package, no pay channels, no sports. I have 2 HD DVRs, 1 standard DVR and 1 standard receiver.

I tried twice now to get my bill down, all they are offering is 10 off per month with a 1 time 25 dollar off credit. They also offered the NFL ST at 160$ bucks. It seems they were willing to throw more channels my way, but that they seem to have a bottom line as far as how much to get from each customer. They did say they may have different deals next month though.
I may have to actually cancel for a few days (when I'm out of town) and see if they give me a real deal. If not, I'm going to possibly switch to Dish.


----------



## peds48

press1280 said:


> I have the Entertainment package, ........ and see if they give me a real deal. If not, I'm going to possibly switch to Dish.


Perhaps having one of the lowest package has something to do why they are not willing to give you lots of credits....


----------



## Yindao

Called today and negotiated with retentions for a while. 

Customer since 2007 - contract up in September 

Their offer:

Genie, 2 wireless genie clients 

Full Sunday Ticket for $99 

A few additional channels like DIY, American Heroes, etc. 

Should I keep playing hard ball? The equipment deal seems pretty solid.


----------



## peds48

Yindao said:


> Should I keep playing hard ball? The equipment deal seems pretty solid.


I would call again and see if they can throw in a free month of a mortgage payment as well.... !rolling


----------



## rmmccann

I'm a Choice Ultimate sub with no movie channels. I have about a month left on my contract and was able to swing $20/off for a year and an additional $5/off for two years. Also threw in HBO, Cinemax and Showtime free for three months - all without extending my commitment. Gal on the phone was going to throw in Sunday Ticket for free if I wanted to extend my contract to July of 2015 but I declined.


----------



## Yindao

peds48 said:


> I would call again and see if they can throw in a free month of a mortgage payment as well.... !rolling


So, you are saying i'm getting a good deal.

:rolling:


----------



## peds48

Yindao said:


> So, you are saying i'm getting a good deal.
> 
> :rolling:


I would certainly think so. You are basically getting a Genie, 2 wireless clients and the ST MAX package free of charge. You are only paying fro the WVB. Of course, having a months mortgage included will be icing on the cake!


----------



## Bigchinook

First call to cancel ST this year did not go so well.

I asked what they could do for me as I felt the $330 price tag for NFL ST Max was ridiculous for loyal customers. The retention agent agreed that the price was steep compared with the free offer to new customers. She offered it for $230 and a $5 discount off of HBO/Show for 6 mo. I declined and said that was way more than I was willing to pay. I said I would like to canx and she said ok hold on for a minute while I take that off your account... What!

I ask once more if $230 is the best she could do and she said yes, and then I go into full rant mode about cancelling everything. She was like, ok, that's fine... I hang up with a $5 discount and no ST.

I call back a 15 minutes later, get a different retention agent and ask how long I have left on my contract, I'm going to Dish as the only reason I'm with DTV is for the ticket. He offers it to me for $139 plus $15 off the Ultimate package for 6 mo. I was happy and accepted.

Little rougher for me this year, first time I had to actually cancel the ST. Still pricey, but as long as it remains under $200; I'm willing to pay that.


----------



## peds48

Sometimes I wonder the loyalty of the football fans. Back then, before BeIN Sports acquired the rights for the Conmebol World Cup qualifiers, I had to pay $29.99 for EACH game I wanted to watch on PPV, or some occasions I was paying $90.00 on one day to watch a few games, since soccer is my passion it did not bother me. If I had to pay $400 to watch the World Cup, I would do it in a heart beat!

I was really happy when DirecTV® started carrying BeIN Sports


----------



## brandnewfan

I had the lowest package available. I called last week to see about getting a lower bill, but I also told them I wasn't getting the channels I wanted. Long story short, their offer couldn't get anywhere close to what Dish was offering. I understand they couldn't get close to Dish's new customer offer, I'm just saying, and it's all about money, really. So I canceled.

3-4 days later, and after they called me every day, I was offered the Choice package at about $65/month, with $10 off from there for 12 months, plus the premium channels free for three months, plus the NFL Sunday Ticket for free. While my bill didn't really get reduced, I got the channels I wanted for about the same price, plus free movie channels. That was enough for me to avoid the hassle of switching providers.

I did have to commit for another year. I think I'll cancel at the end of the contract though, just because I feel like if they could've offered all that to me to begin with then they should have. Plus, I'm seeing someone got a $200 visa card! I wasn't offered that, lol.


----------



## toobs

I called and got $15 off for the next 6 months. My contract is up next month. With the $15, I will be paying $5 more, after my contract ends.


----------



## acostapimps

toobs said:


> I called and got $15 off for the next 6 months. My contract is up next month. With the $15, I will be paying $5 more, after my contract ends.


And if you decide to stay without contract, they could throw some more credits your way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## toobs

acostapimps said:


> And if you decide to stay without contract, they could throw some more credits your way.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


How so?


----------



## kschoon1

I have been a subscriber (this time) since since 2004. I have the Choice Extra Package with HD & NFL Sunday Ticket Max & Protection Package, Genie , 2 HD DVR's, an HD receiver and an SD receiver. In late May I was having issues with the Genie (HDD drive failed), which Directv replaced via the mail. I called today to discuss my bill and to see what if any discounts I could receive. I was then told that I had a 2 year commitment since I was given a Free Genie in May - which was not the case it was a replacement under the protection package. All they would offer me was $5 per month off the NFL package at 1st, then they offered $10 per month off the NFL package. I requested to speak to retention. After getting put through to retention she at 1st offered me the NFL Max package for $163 total. I told her I would just have to switch to Dish, that having been a loyal customer since 2004 it would seem I should be able to get a better deal than that since the new customers get a better deal. I also got her to note the account that I was not on a 2 year commitment. I suggested the commitment was why they were not offering me a better deal - which she said wasn't the case. However she then came back and gave me the NFL Max package for Free, $15 off my bill for 3 months, $5 off for 12 months, and 1/2 of the HD Extra package for 3 months.

I think I should note I remained calm throughout the entire call, never being rude or abusive. More flies with Honey theory etc. The rep was helpful and even at one point when I mentioned needing the NFL Max rather than just the NFL package since you only get the Red Zone channel with Max - stated, Yes that's how they hook you!, Lol, true but was surprised to here a Directv rep admit it.

This was my 2nd call as the 1st time I didn't get to retention. I thought I had read somewhere a while back that Directv had eliminated the retention department. Reviewing this thread prompted me to try again and I am sure glad I did. I would have switched to DISH but I really didn't want to.


----------



## linuspbmo

I called in today to activate an owned receiver and after it was turned on the csr said you are eligible for three free months of HBO. After confirming that was for free I said sure. I didn't ask for anything, he just offered it out of the blue.


----------



## boukengreen

Only thing I got today was $10 off base package for 12 months and $5 off sports pack for 6 months


----------



## T K

I called last week as I was out of my contract.

I signed a new 2 year contract and got
-NFL Sunday ticket this year for free
-$20 off per month for the 1st 12 months
-$10 advanced receiver discount per month for the next 12 months (so $30 off per month)
-Wireless Genie added to the plan, and only had to pay for the Wireless Genie Bridge ($99)

Overall pretty happy with what they offered, customer since 2008 (or so) with 2 HD DVR's (one Genie), and Choice Xtra Classic package.


----------



## mark40511

I used to NEVER do this kind of thing - (call companies and ask for discounts or bring to their attention something that I didn't like or had a problem with their product, etc) I just paid the bill and or if something broke, threw it away and went and got another one.

But the past few years, I've changed. I call every 3 to 6 months and they always give me discounts. They are super nice. I don't ask for discounts - I just ask if they have any specials going on; that's all I say. I don't threaten to leave or anything. Almost always they give me a credit and will often comment back to me that's it's so good to take to someone so friendly as opposed to someone who screams or is irate. I used to be a telephone operator back in the 90s and 2000's so I don't want to be a hateful customer. There have been a few times they didn't give me anything. I just said ok thanks and hung up. I think as of right now, all discounts combined, it's 40 something dollars. I don't think it's for a full year though. Some of them are for 3/6/12 mos before they fall off. 

My Kitchenaid blender pitcher leaked. I called Kitchenaid and they sent me a new one, even though it was 1 month past the warranty. Lots of people would probably have just threw there's away and went and bought another blender, which is what the OLD me would have done.


----------



## johnzim63

oliversmall said:


> Great stats. Thanks all for sharing. Seems like people are getting between $15/month and $45/month just for essentially calling and asking. Anyone getting much pushback from the reps?


I just called and got $35 in total credits off my (currently) $119 bill, good for 12 months. :goodjob: Had to get to a "retention agent"; the initial CSR was very nice, but couldn't offer more than $10 in credits, which I said flat out was not enough to keep me as a customer. I mentioned several times I was sick of paying big dollah for tv service and was about to cut the cord and go with an antenna/Tivo dvr/web-based tv for about $35/month total. I'm also getting a Genie and mini installed for free, with the standard 24-month committment and no installer/activation fees.

_Moral of the Story: If you haven't called recently and are a long-time customer, you are MOST CERTAINLY paying too much._


----------



## faspina

Just got off the phone after reading here and the directv reddit forum. I called and ask for retention. I basically took the route that I was paying for all the new customer discounts they were offering after being with them for 7 years.

I have the choice extgra and the HD package plus the DVR insurance . My bill is over $120. She first started with $10 a month for 12 month then went to $15 plus half off the HD package for 3 months.

I asked about sunday ticket, she said we can do sunday ticket max for half price at $160ish or 4 payments of $40. I responded by saying what else can we take off to get that price down. She said I see you owe x on your bill due Aug 20 I can credit you that amount. Then she said can apply the Sunday ticket charge of $40 a month and credit you that amount so you will only pay 3 payments of $40 starting in september. No bill this month essentialy. The credits came to $160ish.

Way I see it I got free sunday ticket free plus $15 off for a year. Not a bad day.


----------



## Radford

My first DirecTV 2-year commitment ends in September so I'm looking at the negotiation process.

First question, does Direct allow a new agreement without a time period commitment? Can I go monthly and terminate at any time without penalty? Can I get a one-year only contract? I don't want to have to commit to two years again if I can avoid it?

So, what are the options?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## johnzim63

Radford said:


> My first DirecTV 2-year commitment ends in September so I'm looking at the negotiation process.
> 
> First question, does Direct allow a new agreement without a time period commitment? Can I go monthly and terminate at any time without penalty? Can I get a one-year only contract? I don't want to have to commit to two years again if I can avoid it?
> 
> So, what are the options?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


If you don't want or need an equipment update, you can let your contract run out and be a "free agent". It gives you a bit more bargaining power when you're trying to squeeze them for a discount or whatever, because they know you can leave at any time with no penalty. So: No, you don't have to be on a contract committment all the time. They also look at your overall tenure with Directv. A customer with 7 to 10 years of continuous service is more likely to get concessions than someone who goes back and forth with Dish or cable every 2 years. But there are a lot of variables for sure. YMMV.


----------



## Radford

Thanks for letting me know about the "free agent" transition.

Besides an equipment change, what other changes trigger a new 2-yr commitment? 

Does any change to any element of my current service trigger a new commitment?

I'm maybe a little paranoid but I've heard stories of people unwittingly getting trapped into new commitment periods.


----------



## peds48

Only receiver additions or upgrades comes with a 2 year commitment. Some promos comes with a one year commitment


----------



## am3211

I have been a customer since 2004, I have three HR24's and one HR34 with four AM21's. I did recently have my last HR20 (hard drive failure) replaced for free with a HR24 and a AM21. I have been out of contract since February.

I called on Thursday, and spoke to an outstanding agent in Retention. No threats of cancellation or any such tactics, just asked what might be available to lower my bill of $105 monthly.

For a one year commitment, I received free HD for two years ($10 per month discount), an additional $5 per month for a year and a $100 dollar gift card. I asked for a free subscription to the Red Zone channel which they have given me for the past few years. The agent said they couldn't split that out anymore so would it be OK just to give me Sunday Ticket for free instead. I agreed without hesitation.

Also asked for and received on Saturday a replacement HR34 (refurbished) for the one that I have that I continue to have issues with. All in all I am pleased, particularly with the delivery time on the HR34, committed on Thursday and received it Saturday.


----------



## DMRI2006

My contract is up next June, and the last time I renewed, the rep gave me a host of credits that lowered our bill (Choice Extra, HD Pack, etc.) down to a manageable $100. Unfortunately all of those credits finally ran out, and I'm back up to $140 plus taxes. On a whim I called and the rep gave me nothing but $2 off the the HD Pack monthly -- literally that's it. I will try another retention agent but maybe they're just playing hardball because they've got me signed up until June? Although I've been with Directv since '99, I'm just not willing to pay this amount anymore with Fios available which I already have for the phone and internet...but I suppose it's going to take until then to get a better bargain.


----------



## rainydave

My wife called in last week to add Starz (for Outlander). She asked if they had any deals. We ended up with $10 off/month for 12 months and $7 off of Starz/month for 3 months.
I had her ask about a new HR24, but the rep said we weren't eligible for a few receiver "yet".


----------



## acostapimps

I'm not eligible or aren't willing to give more credits because I still have some credits, mostly the standard $10 credit when signed up to autopay/paperless billing, and $5 credit programming for 24 months, and a WHS $3 credit for 6 months.


----------



## CW5150

Interesting experience...

I called about a month ago to see if I was still in contract. Been a subscriber for over 14 years; Choice Xtra Classic, HD, 3 DVR's, etc. Most of those years I payed the full price for NFL ST (had it since the beginning). A few years ago I started calling every year to try to get some credits against ST (with varying success). Last year they couldn't do anything other than 1/2 off ST Max, so I cancelled it. That was my first year without ST.

The first rep I talked to a couple of weeks ago confirmed I was out of contract, but all she could offer me was 1/2 ST Max and $10/month off for 6 months. She also worked very hard trying to sell me a bundle with AT&T Uverse Internet (never had them push that before...a sign of things to come?), but I don't have fiber available and the AT&T website says top speed for DSL in my neighborhood is 6MB. Right now I'm at 60MB and I'm not going backward. In the past most of the CSR's I talked to really would spend time working to see what they could do to help with my DTV BILL...not trying to convince me AT&T DSL is great. 

I told her I would think about it and did some shopping around. Since I get my internet/phone from local cable I could save a bunch bundling with them. I could also switch to Dish. Ultimately I decided to experiment with "cutting the cord" since it is sort of a TV lull for me right now anyway. Jury is still out on that.

Anyway...I cancelled a week ago. No big attempt to get me to stay (probably looked at the notes from the prior call). I also have not received a single email, phone call or snail mail asking me to come back. I was kind of surprised...I have been a good customer (always on autopay, never once paid late, etc) and I am always pleasant and professional when I call. Not that it matters...my intent was to probably switch to cable if the OTA/streaming idea didn't work out, just found it bit odd based on other comments I have seen.


----------



## WestDC

I've been with D* since 1997 I've always had the premier program service - well I called and they are having a pre -AT&T fire sale for long time customers - I got Stand alone REDZONE for free -plus additional $65 off from 3 months (credit for HDBO & showtime) then it drops to $40 a month for an additional 3 Months after that them $15 months for the rest of the yr Just for being me.

All I can say is if you have been with them for anytime CALL and see what they can do you you before the merger.

I don't care what anyone has posted - Think about it - What other company that you use you could call and ask for a Discount and get one- (example) Electric, Gas, Phone , or cable that would do that for any consumer?

Say what you want But D* is Great -The future AT&T maybe a different animal so get what you can NOW!


----------



## fuzzy

you either have too much money or just plan stupid if you don't try to reduce your bill!


----------



## agripnt

Called in on the regular number... Said "Cancel" at the first prompt, then followed the rest of the auto prompts like I wanted to cancel. Got a nice rep in Utah in about 1 minute. Stated I wanted to lower my bill or cancel. Rep stated he'd see what I can do, I also confirmed I was not under contract. Immediately offered the following..

$20 off for 12 months w/ 12 month contract ext.
$10 off for 12 months
$5 off for 12 months

stated I didn't want contract, changed the $20 offer to $15 off for 12 months with no contract.

Offered Free genie upgrade w 3 mini's (wireless mini for $99) *2 year contract
Offered NFLST Max for $150
Offered HBO/Cinemax/show for 3 months free *have to call back to cancel

I settled on the $15/$10/$5 discounts for 12 months with no contract extensions. May call back and get Genie offer

My programming for the last year or 2 has been *Ultimate and HBO (I also canceled HBO, as Game of Thrones is over  )


----------



## jmbroady

Hello all from Durham, NC. This is my first post but I have been reading these boards for quite sometime and this thread in particular. I wanted to share my experience with DirecTV I had today. I currently have an HR-24 and an H25 with whole home and the protection plan. Knowing that my two year contract had expired, I called up today and asked the automated system when my contract date ended which took me right to retention. I spoke with a guy named Terry. I was able to get all new equipment, an HR44, a C41, a C41W, and a wireless bridge with the protection plan. I have the choice extra package. He also gave me:

The C41W free for 12 months ($6/month credit)
An additional $35/month in credits
Sunday Ticket Max for free which I didn't even ask for
A $100 Visa gift card which he "found" at the very end of our conversation
A $50 bill credit to offset the $100 one time fee to set up the wireless bridge
4 months Showtime for free
3 months Sports Pack for free

I was shocked and pleasantly surprised. This is the second year in a row I have gotten Sunday ticket for free. I have been a customer since 2011. Your leverage goes up exponentially when you are month to month and not on contract. I knew that going into the phone call and was ready to bargain until he just kept throwing offers at me. I gladly accepted the offer with a new 2 year agreement.


----------



## llweigand

Every call to Directv to inquire about discounts, I say cancel at the prompt route to get to a CSR. I usually end up in retention. I am premier subscription customer for a little less than 3 years. While talking to the CSRs, I use the "get more files with honey than vinegar" technique. I don't like being a jerk to people just doing their job. I know it's not personal if I don't get the discount, etc. I have never threatened to cancel while talking to the CSRs.

I called in February for discounts and was satisfied. They told me to call around football season to get the Redzone channel. I always ask for the Redzone channel and never get it. I have never had Sunday Ticket and have no interest in it. I see the Lion's game every week and I just want the Redzone channel, like I used to have with Comcast. I called twice last week to inquire about the genie upgrade and then asked about getting the Redzone channel. Both times failed in getting the Redzone channel. I did get a $5 discount for 24 months on one of the calls. I didn't ask for it but I wasn't going to turn it down. I turned down the upgrade since I didn't have the protection plan.

Yesterday afternoon, I made my final attempt to get the Redzone channel at 4:11 p.m.. I told the CSR that I have been calling a lot lately to find out prices on equipment, which is true. I am out of contract so I asked about getting Genie with wireless bridge and client and adding the protection plan, how much the installation costs would be. After all the equipment talk finished, about 5 minutes, I said, "before I consider making any changes what do I have to do to get the Redzone channel. I have zero interest in Sunday Ticket and I don't want it, I just want the Redzone channel and I have repeatedly asked for and been denied this channel." I when from the honey approach to vinegar. It was a new strategy that popped into my head at that second. The CSR then put me on hold for 15 to 20 minutes. I am not kidding, at least 15 minutes. I put my cell phone on speaker and played with my dog while on hold. I only talked equipment upgrade and Redzone channel, nothing else. When the CSR returned, she asked if I was still on the line. I said, "yes I am." Then the CSR said she is able to give me the Redzone channel, $5 off of HBO for 6 months, $5 off of Showtime for 6 months, $5 of Cinemax for 6 months, $10 off of the sports pack for 6 months and $5 off for 12 months. Which means, Redzone channel is yes and $30 off in discounts for 6 months. I didn't ask for discounts since I already knocked down the price in the past. I thanked the CSR and replied, "great." The CSR then asked if I wanted to make the equipment upgrade which would require a 2 year commitment. I said, "yes, let's do it." I then had to setup an installation date and listen to all the legal stuff with 2 year commitment and appointment date. After I hung up, the time was 4:52 p.m. The 41 minute call was very Comcast like but I can't complain. I really just wanted the Redzone channel but after getting the the discounts, I felt it was time to upgrade to the Genie and wireless client. I know others have had better discounts, but I really wasn't looking for them at this time. I just wanted the Redzone channel and to a lesser extent the Genie with wireless client.

In summary, be nice to the CSR, you almost always get offered a discount. In regards to getting the Redzone channel only, nice doesn't always work but I wish it did.


----------



## goandygolf

Thanks for this thread. I had been looking at the Genie upgrade but in the past there were always a number of install/upgrade fees for a while but finally called today. Been a DirectTV customer for probably 10 years. Said Cancel at the prompt, and got a very nice CSR/retention person who quickly added discounts, etc, to my account while upgrading to the Genie (Currently have a HR21DVR and AM-21 and H23 receiver and Choice Programing). What I got:

HR44 Genie and 1 wired (my choice) Mini -- told it would be an HR44 definitely and I could check with installer
Showtime free for 4 months
RedZone free for 1 year
$40 in discounts ($20 for programming, $10 for DVR, each for a year, then 2 different $5 off for 2 years)
GenieGo for free

Only took about 10 minutes. Very satisfied. Very nice person. Obviously new 2 year committment


----------



## zmancartfan

goandygolf said:


> GenieGo for free


I've been waiting for someone to report this. Has anyone else received a free GenieGo?

I'm coming up next month on my annual call, and I was wondering if asking about deals on the GenieGo would be worth it.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## zdman

zmancartfan said:


> I've been waiting for someone to report this. Has anyone else received a free GenieGo?
> 
> I'm coming up next month on my annual call, and I was wondering if asking about deals on the GenieGo would be worth it.


My contract was up a while ago. I called and played dumb and asked if my contract was up so I could cancel with no charges. They said it was and asked why I would cancel. I said to get the Hopper and the remote iPad streaming. After some discussion I got the new Genie (HR44), the GenieGo2, and the NFL Red Zone for free including install. I probably should have held out for more, but I was happy and the person on the other end was very nice about the whole thing..


----------



## PrinceLH

I was able to get the premiere package, with all of the Premiums for $116.00 for six months. Great deal. I wish that I could lock into that full time.


----------



## PHL

I stopped reading this thread back in April or May when it seemed like most people were getting shot down. I'm a 10-year customer and I've gotten plenty of discounts and credits in the past, so it seemed like a case of all good things coming to an end.

Regardless, I decided to call D* since I was about 30-60 days away from the end of my most recent contract.

Usual routine. Said "Cancel" at the prompt, etc., etc. I got connected almost immediately. The people in the retention department now label themselves as "Resolution Specialists".

Anyway, I was offered the following:

$20 / 12 months credit
$10 / 12 months credit -- Advanced DVR
$5 / 24 months credit
No additional commitment for the above.

Was also offered Sunday Ticket for free with 1-year commitment. I was about to pull the trigger when my cell phone dropped the call as I drove through a dead spot.

Called back, got the same deal but was also given the following:

12 months Showtime/TMC --- Automatically drops off. No need to cancel.
6 months HD Extra Pack --- Automatically drops off. No need to cancel.
Thought about it for a few minutes and accepted the offer. I don't need any new equipment right now, so I don't mind committing for another year. Maybe this time next year there will be some compelling new toys on offer.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

My commitment ended, so I called. They gave me a commitment-free $25 off per month for a year. 

I could have gotten a Genie commitment-free, but they couldn't guarantee an HR-44, so I declined.


----------



## PHL

wilbur_the_goose said:


> My commitment ended, so I called. They gave me a commitment-free $25 off per month for a year.
> 
> I could have gotten a Genie commitment-free, but they couldn't guarantee an HR-44, so I declined.


Be careful about accepting equipment. Even if the rep says there is no commitment, I don't know if that is true.

Generally, a new DVR/Genie will automatically trigger a two-year commitment unless you buy it for full price (~$500). I don't even think it's an option any more to buy an "owned" receiver.


----------



## acostapimps

Credits are just courtesy for being a loyal customer, so no commitment there
On the other hand, accepting a upgrade Genie,HD DVR etc.. will trigger 24 months commitment, so the CSR was lying if they told you otherwise, unless it's a defective receiver for a replacement, than it's $20 plus tax for shipping, free with Protection Plan.


----------



## strongma

I just did this with DirecTV. We have been a customer for almost 3 years and basically have the highest plan you can get (premier) with the basic NFL Sunday Ticket and all premium channels (no porno stuff though). We have (1) Genie DVR box (HR-44), (2) regular DVR box's (HR-22) and (1) Samsung RVU client TV, so we basically have 4 boxes/devices. Our current contract is up in June of 2015 as it was extended when we moved.

We currently pay $219 a month as most of our discounts have now expired. A few moments ago I called DirecTV to cancel and switch to COX. I was then offered a much better deal *without extending or changing our current contract*. Here's what we got:

- Upgrade from NFL Sunday Ticket to the NFL Sunday Ticket MAX + upgrade. We were given 50% off this package.
- $40 dollars off all premium channels for four months. We were told to call back after four months and we will likely be able to get another discount.
- $20 dollars off our bill for 12 months.

Our new bill is now down from $219 to $159 for the next four months and then $199 after that, though we should get another discount in four months when we call back.

Hope this info helps!

- One other note: We had an old Genie HR-34 that broke this past July (2014). It was replaced by a newer HR-44 under warranty (for free by a technician on site, we have the basic protection plan). According to the technician, allowing DirecTV to give us the newer box would *NOT* extend our contract, I also found this to be true when I read the fine print on DirecTV's website. Here's the rub.. our contract was extended. Luckily I caught this error and called DirecTV to fix the problem. It has been fixed (I didn't get any hassle). So... if you get an upgrade under warranty (protection plan) make sure that your contract is not accidentally extended.


----------



## Holydoc

PHL said:


> I stopped reading this thread back in April or May when it seemed like most people were getting shot down. I'm a 10-year customer and I've gotten plenty of discounts and credits in the past, so it seemed like a case of all good things coming to an end.
> 
> Regardless, I decided to call D* since I was about 30-60 days away from the end of my most recent contract.
> 
> Usual routine. Said "Cancel" at the prompt, etc., etc. I got connected almost immediately. The people in the retention department now label themselves as "Resolution Specialists".
> 
> Anyway, I was offered the following:
> 
> $20 / 12 months credit
> $10 / 12 months credit -- Advanced DVR
> $5 / 24 months credit
> No additional commitment for the above.
> 
> Was also offered Sunday Ticket for free with 1-year commitment. I was about to pull the trigger when my cell phone dropped the call as I drove through a dead spot.
> 
> Called back, got the same deal but was also given the following:
> 
> 12 months Showtime/TMC --- Automatically drops off. No need to cancel.
> 6 months HD Extra Pack --- Automatically drops off. No need to cancel.
> Thought about it for a few minutes and accepted the offer. I don't need any new equipment right now, so I don't mind committing for another year. Maybe this time next year there will be some compelling new toys on offer.


Phl,

Thank you for your post. Our bill had a charge for Showtime (suppose to be free for 3 months) and our $10 HD credit had been removed. We called to actually cancel our service and was offered the same deal as you.

These posts did actually help Directv keep a long time customer by correcting their error and compensating us.


----------



## nuspieds

I called and told them that as a long-time customer (15 years) with Sunday Ticket Max and top programming package that I needed to have a discount.

They gave me $15 off for the next 15 months.


----------



## mrro82

We have the premier package and have credits that have run out and our bill would have gone up too around $185/month starting next month. I called 3 times over 3 days to get my bill down at least $50 or we would have to switch to U-verse or downgrade. The best they could do was $5 off HBO on one call and $5 off starz on another. Declined both and downgraded to ultimate. Pretty disappointed but looking back we got ST Max half off and a free genie go when we got our ST deal. I'll probably try again in a few months. I'll miss the series we watched on the movie channels but they aren't worth the extra $48 or so a month. 

I almost went to U-verse as the bundle with Internet would have saved us a bit of money the first year. Doing the math after that first year is how I got to the $50 mark I needed to trim from the DirecTV bill. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## WestDC

No matter What outfit you go with -you will always save money the first year - Then after that you are just another Sheep to be Shorn


----------



## FlyingBoat

I have 3 HR24's, been with D* 4 yrs. So 2 years w/o commitment. I am on the Choice Extra Classic.

I just called in and got
ST - Free
Genie
GenieToGo
$5 off per month for 24 months.
$100 Visa GC.

So not much for discount, but I am only paying $91/month right now. Dish/Comcast looked to be more than that, and with this deal I will end up having ability to record 9 programs. Didn't really want to switch and have wife need to learn something new. I wanted ST, so this works out good enough.

ST/Visa GC would have taken 12 month commit, of course with Genie it is 24 month. I think one of my HR24's is starting to go with the waiting to cool down message, so I am going to swap that one for the Genie and keep the other two.

Edit: Installation today and I was able to get the guy to go back out to his truck to get an HR44 when at first he said he didn't have any. So glad for that! Had to get to the point where I said then I was going to reschedule and he said he was going to check if anyone else had one.

Also decided to keep my 3rd HR24 instead of swap it. It costs me just $6/month more to keep it and leaves me with 11 recorders! Also allows me to setup slingbox out to a couple of my kids if I want to without tieing up a receiver. 

I also have the GTG which could be good enough to watch on my phone/ipad but doesn't sound like good enough quality to watch on remote TV.

I am not sure I needed it but I started ProtPlan as well so I could have the HR24 replaced if it keeps acting up. Thought I might have needed it for the dish align as well, though it as well was likely covered in the genie install. The guy did need to do some work with wiring because I needed a 16SWM and needed to bring another wire into the house.


----------



## btedford

I have had the Premier package for almost 2 years now and every time I call to drop it when credits expire they always give me more credits to lower it back down to where it was.


----------



## peters4n6

premier for many years, customer since 99. regular nba LP subscriber. Called for options to "lower bill"

Received:

$20 off for 6 mos.
$20 off for 12 mos.
$5 off for 24 mo.
nfl sunday ticket max -- free

agreed to ONE year committment.

only thing i asked for specifically was the "max" as they were only offering NFL ST without max. They said sure and added it.


----------



## yuengling25

llweigand said:


> Every call to Directv to inquire about discounts, I say cancel at the prompt route to get to a CSR. I usually end up in retention. I am premier subscription customer for a little less than 3 years. While talking to the CSRs, I use the "get more files with honey than vinegar" technique. I don't like being a jerk to people just doing their job. I know it's not personal if I don't get the discount, etc. I have never threatened to cancel while talking to the CSRs.


Took this same approach earlier this morning. DirecTV subscriber for 3 years, premier package, sportspack, hd extra and the same equipment that was installed on the day I joined. I've been meaning to call about lowering my bill for a few months now (currently about $165 after taxes). And after taking a look at this thread, I figured it was finally time for my semi-regular "what have you done for me lately" check-in 

Called and said "cancel" at the prompt route and was soon taken directly to a very polite and helpful woman in retention. Coyly asked about my contract period, and she confirmed that I am a free agent. Told her I was admittedly satisfied with the quality of programming, etc that I have with DirecTV but that we all could stand to look for ways to tighten our belts at times. She agreed and immediately said she would look for any and all discounts she could give me. Seriously, right off the bat, I was offered the following:

$15 off Premier package for 6 months
$5 off HBO for 6 months
$5 off Cinemax for 6 months
$10 off the Sportspack for 6 months
RedZone channel for free
The RZ freebie triggered me to ask about the potential Sunday Ticket freebie that some here were able to get, but was only offered 50% off ST Max. I declined. Even with that small defeat, I was truly ready to leave it there and declare victory. After all, $35 off my bill for the next 6 months plus free RZ is pretty good, right? But then I expressed some casual curiosity about any current equipment upgrades that were available. Specifically, Genie + GenieGo... While she checked into it, she politely advised that any equipment upgrades would trigger a new 2-year contract. No big deal... I didn't really plan on leaving anyway. Ended up being offered a free upgrade of my current equipment (1 x H23-700 and 1 x H25-500) to the Genie and a Genie Mini. The cost of the Genie service will end up increasing the HD DVR end of my bill by about $5 a month, which ate into the original $35 I had just gained, but oh well. $30 off is still pretty good for a day's haul. Then I was told that because I was choosing to upgrade, the system kicked up two additional discounts:

$5 off Starz for 6 months
$5 off Show for 6 months
Yes, I realize that the whole "our system shows more discounts because you've chosen to upgrade" thing is a total sales tactic, and I probably could have gotten them anyway with a little extra prodding, but so what... I was sick of only being able to record two shows at a time anyway and I am totally stoked about GenieGo. So, short story long, after about 25 minutes on the phone and not one threat of cancellation (other than at the prompt route), the Genie install is all set for next weekend and my bill will be $40 cheaper for the next 6 months. Oh yeah, and free RedZone channel. More flies with honey indeed :righton:


----------



## tomski35

I called yesterday to say my bill had gotten s little high and serv what they could do for me. I mentioned I had free HD previously and that I didn't like paying for regional (NY) sports networks.

I was told I had to pay for regional sports as its part of the extra c package I have. I suggested they include in the price of that package then. That went no where.

They were able to give me &15 off per month for 15 months. I said thank you, I'll take it.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## SPACEMAKER

btedford said:


> I have had the Premier package for almost 2 years now and every time I call to drop it when credits expire they always give me more credits to lower it back down to where it was.


I've been doing the same thing for 7 years. I call every 15 months and tell them I really like the channels but I can't afford it. I tell them I need to cancel because my cable company is offering a bundle. I usually end up with $40 per month discount for 12 months. During the conversation I am sure to casually mention how much in going to miss DirecTV and the great CSR's. Works every time.

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

I have choice xtra with HBO/Sho, an HR24 and H24. All discounts expired so bill is like $142 and change and another $95 and change to the cable company or phone/internet. I called and said that it's really tight right now and I can save at least $40 a month going to a cable triple play or with Dish Hopper new customer deals. I was offered $50 off a month broken down like this:

$5 off HBO and $5 off Showtime for 3 months
$25 off Choice Xtra for a year
$15 off for 2 years
free Genie upgrade with new 2 year contract. I accepted and asked to replace my H24 with it. 
Thursday is the install date. Hope they have the HR44 or else I'm going I have to reschedule.


----------



## eldoubleu

Not sure what I did wrong, but.... 

I've been able to get discounts in the past from DirecTV, been a subscriber for three years. My installation is on a boat, using the KVH tracking antenna system, so hardware upgrades aren't an option. Since I'm only at the boat on weekends during boating season, I've always made the case with customer service that the subscription is of limited value to me because of the limited time I am there to use it, and this has worked before. I have cable at home so I get online viewing thru them, including HBO GO, etc. 

Today I called DirecTV customer service because my bill went up $15 (a discount expired). I was transferred to another rep (retention, I assume) and assured by the csr they could help me with additional discounts. After the transfer, the retention rep basically offered me nothing. She said there were no discounts available presently. She even suggested I could downgrade my service (I have Choice now), upgrade online while visiting the boat, then downgrade again when I leave. This seemed quite odd to me, that the rep would even suggest this, not to mention the obvious inconvenience this would cause. Since we're coming up on the end of the boating season, I just cancelled the service ( I usually leave it active all year round as I spend some time on the boat over the winter). She made no effort to try and resolve my cost issue. I was overly pleasant, as I've spent many hours on the phone with DirecTV reps, so I know what works (you've never had fun 'til you've tried to activate an existing DirecTV installation on a boat.....). I ended the call by stating I couldn't believe DirecTV wasn't able to retain me as a customer over a small discount issue, and she didn't seem to care.

I guess I will see what deals they are offering in the spring.


----------



## mrro82

CSR roulette. I had similar this past month. Ended up downgrading. Oddly enough I called this past weekend to get the HBO Showtime deal they had in the website. Ended up getting that plus $5 off a month for a year and $5 off both for 6 months. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## jimmie57

In the past I have called in an only received a $10 discount for 6 months.
What it appears to me is it depends on what kind of promotions they have at the time you call and what they are allowed to give you.
Edit / Add: I never threaten to cancel. I just ask them if they can give me any help on my bill.

Yesterday I got upgraded to Premier ( they seem to like to do that ) and gave me $25 off for 6 months, gave me another $15 off for 15 months and $10 off for signing up for another 24 months. I don't have a problem with a contract since I have been a customer since 1996.


----------



## Homebrew101

1 year ago I called and was offered 2 $10/month credits for 12 months and was advised to call again after they expired, those obviously just expired so I called yesterday> I told the CSR the same thing I did last year "I cannot budget that much $$$ to TV viewing and am looking to lower my costs." I also asked to drop my package from Xtra to Choice. The CSR confirmed I still have 1 year under my commitment after upgrading to the Genie and offered :
$10 credit for 12 months
$5 credit for 12 months
$5 credit off Showtime for 12 months
He then asked what I used for my ISP and after I mentioned ATT U-verse internet he suggested bundling my D* with internet and said both ATT and D* would extend a $5/month credit. 

I called ATT and probably because I was under an introductory price for internet I would only get the $5 from D*. After expressing some disappointment regarding AT&T's lack of the $5 credit he checked and offered me 50% off every U-verse rate so I ended up going from my 'slow' 3meg rate at $29.95 to a blazing 12meg rate for only $28. Now I managed to trim enough and increase my internet enough that I am considering Netflix, I would never have tried streaming with the 3meg speed.


----------



## onan38

Just called in this afternoon after my credits dropped off from my 1 year commitment,I said cancel at the prompt and explained to the csr that my credits from my 1 year commitment were expiring and i was told to call back to see what they could offer.They offered $10 off a month with a new 12 month agreement i told the csr i didn't want another commitment she said she could transfer me to sales to see what they could do.After the transfer the csr offered $15 off a month with a 24 month agreement.I told the csr i didn't want another agreement but i also didn't want my bill to go up $30 a month he said that was all he could do and i asked to be transferred to the cancellation dept and thanked him for his time.After getting transferred back i explained to the csr that i was trying to keep my bill around the same amount without a commitment and that a $30 a month increase was out of the question after a couple of mins on hold the csr came back and offered $30 off for 12 months without a commitment.I told her that would be great and she set it up in her computer system.I thanked her for her time and told her how nice it was to talk to her.The total call took 15 mins.This year was a lot harder to get the discounts than in years past but all the csr's were very kind and all of them tried to work with me the best they could.I am happy to still be with Directv for another year.


----------



## mpie314

Relatively new customer to DirecTV for only 3 months, initial 3 months with all the movie discounts with Premier was up (paying 76 w/1 box & genie), called to switch back down the Xtra to avoid having the pay full for the movie channels. The lady I spoke with said they could give me a 25 dollar bill credit a month to keep same package (new price about 93) for 6 months. I wasn't really expecting it since I am such a new customer but seems to be worth it. She also said to basically call in another 6 months and they will most likely do the same thing. i've been extremely happy with my service thus far and happy to see them still offer a new customer a good discount.


----------



## 242424

Is the "lady you poke with" your wife or girlfriend?


----------



## Paul Secic

242424 said:


> *"At the end of the day those who do not call, because we dont feel entitled, we wind up paying for the discounts of others."*
> 
> Why would you say this then? If you don't pay there is no "we" and if it's DTV's fault why try to make people feel guilty for taking advantage of these discounts?
> 
> I get the feeling you might be thinking of your own gain if everybody paid full pop for the service.... I'm probably off base though. lol


We have three people helping the paying the Dish bill..


----------



## satcrazy

Direct has become a lot more user friendly since I left [ about 4 years] my question now after reading these posts is this:

Is there a common thread with success? Specifically Time of day, or weekday/ weekend?

I know about CSR roulette.

Just wondering.

Oh yeah, as a side note, congrats to Direct on their rob lowe commercial. first really funny one in a long time.

Both sat providers were/are showing some exceptionally lame junk.


----------



## rundugrun

My discounts expired... was getting $30 off per month for 12 months, then dropped to $20 off. Choice Xtra Classic with HD and DVR costing $81. Then that expired and price went up to $96. I called, asked for customer retention. Told them it made me sick seeing the $19.99 price for new customers and was thinking of switching. He immediately offered $30 off per month for 12 months, then $15 per month for the next 12 months. Price is now $66 per month. I asked for the sports package for free (the one that includes ESPN Classic) and he offered that for one month, but I'd have to remember to cancel to avoid being charged after that free first month. I said "no thanks". I'll forget. I was feeling sick, so I didn't push for anything additional. I'm OK with $66 for the Choice XTRA Classic package.


----------



## acostapimps

Paul Secic said:


> We have three people helping the paying the Dish bill..


Same here which is included in their monthly rent.


----------



## CliffV

I called last month and simply said that my bill seems to have been getting higher and higher. The CSR said he'd look to see if there were any discounts available. He came up with these:

$5 per month for 6 months off HBO
$5 per month for 6 months off SHO
$15 per month for 12 months off basic service
$5 per month 24 months off basic service

The whole thing took 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## crkeehn

CliffV said:


> I called last month and simply said that my bill seems to have been getting higher and higher. The CSR said he'd look to see if there were any discounts available. He came up with these:
> 
> $5 per month for 6 months off HBO
> $5 per month for 6 months off SHO
> $15 per month for 12 months off basic service
> $5 per month 24 months off basic service
> 
> The whole thing took 10 to 15 minutes.


Thanks for the encouraging words. I'm getting to the point where I have to ask if there is anything to be done as the price is approaching my pain threshold and one more increase will push it over. It's good to hear that there is hope that they can work with us.


----------



## Hotscot

They called out of the blue last night...asked if I was happy, said I was, then they offered me $20 off for 12 months if I would give them a 12 month commitment.

I said ok, sure.


----------



## acostapimps

Hotscot said:


> They called out of the blue last night...asked if I was happy, said I was, then they offered me $20 off for 12 months if I would give them a 12 month commitment.
> 
> I said ok, sure.


They should of gave you those credits without a commitment.


----------



## flaktastic

Called today to downgrade from Premier to XTRA +HBO. Just said change base package at the prompt and talked to whoever picked up. Told her it looked like about $40/month difference, so she offered:
$5 off each premium for 6 months ($25/month)
Half off HD Extra Pack ($2.50/month)
$12/month for 5 months (somehow tied to Sunday Ticket which is paid in full. Verified the first one in my account.)

She said to call back in 6 months to see what else they can do.


----------



## Bubba Smith

PHL said:


> I stopped reading this thread back in April or May when it seemed like most people were getting shot down. I'm a 10-year customer and I've gotten plenty of discounts and credits in the past, so it seemed like a case of all good things coming to an end.
> 
> Regardless, I decided to call D* since I was about 30-60 days away from the end of my most recent contract.
> 
> Usual routine. Said "Cancel" at the prompt, etc., etc. I got connected almost immediately. The people in the retention department now label themselves as "Resolution Specialists".
> 
> Anyway, I was offered the following:
> 
> $20 / 12 months credit
> $10 / 12 months credit -- Advanced DVR
> $5 / 24 months credit
> No additional commitment for the above.
> 
> Was also offered Sunday Ticket for free with 1-year commitment. I was about to pull the trigger when my cell phone dropped the call as I drove through a dead spot.
> 
> Called back, got the same deal but was also given the following:
> 
> 12 months Showtime/TMC --- Automatically drops off. No need to cancel.
> 6 months HD Extra Pack --- Automatically drops off. No need to cancel.
> Thought about it for a few minutes and accepted the offer. I don't need any new equipment right now, so I don't mind committing for another year. Maybe this time next year there will be some compelling new toys on offer.


Just got this same deal after calling the retention department at DirecTV. I'm a 14 year customer with them. : )


----------



## frontiercc

About a month ago, BOTH of my DVR-40s died. (I know I was living in the stone age). So I called to see what's what. Got a Genie, 2 wired clients, install, free Showtime for 6 months and $30 of bill credits for 12 months. I have never had a commitment (owned receivers) in the 16 years I've been with DirecTV so wasn't crazy about creating one. But I figure I've been with them this long, and cable is unavailable, so I did it. 

It won't be pretty when the bill credits expire, but I'll worry about that then. At least half of my commitment is covered. 

So bottom line, I called for some discounts and got them. But in the end, they got a 2 year agreement and upgraded me for free. I really like the Genie- even though I miss the TiVO interface.


----------



## rwmair

PHL said:


> Usual routine. Said "Cancel" at the prompt, etc., etc. I got connected almost immediately. The people in the retention department now label themselves as "Resolution Specialists".
> 
> Anyway, I was offered the following:
> 
> $20 / 12 months credit
> $10 / 12 months credit -- Advanced DVR
> $5 / 24 months credit
> No additional commitment for the above.
> 
> Was also offered Sunday Ticket for free with 1-year commitment. I was about to pull the trigger when my cell phone dropped the call as I drove through a dead spot.
> 
> Called back, got the same deal but was also given the following:
> 
> 12 months Showtime/TMC --- Automatically drops off. No need to cancel.
> 6 months HD Extra Pack --- Automatically drops off. No need to cancel.
> Thought about it for a few minutes and accepted the offer. I don't need any new equipment right now, so I don't mind committing for another year. Maybe this time next year there will be some compelling new toys on offer.


As someone who was shot down earlier this year - what other tips are there for success? Once being connected with a resolution specialist, do you ask how much time is left on your contract and hope they bite, mumble something about comparing your bill vs cheap offers from competitors, or just plain out ask if they have discounts for you? If I could get half of those $35 in credits you got, I'd be happy. Now my wife wants Showtime added, and I figure I should call and do it manually (or see if they offer it for free) instead of just logging in and doing it online myself (and adding $15 a month to my bill)


----------



## peds48

rwmair said:


> Now my wife wants Showtime added, and I figure I should call and do it manually (or see if they offer it for free) instead of just logging in and doing it online myself (and adding $15 a month to my bill)


Why would someone expect to get something for nothing, is beyond me....


----------



## MysteryMan

peds48 said:


> Why would someone expect to get something for nothing, is beyond me....


Maybe it's because they think they're entitled.


----------



## peds48

MysteryMan said:


> Maybe it's because they think they're entitled.


Right on!


----------



## dpeters11

peds48 said:


> Right on!


At some points when I've added HBO, I sometimes ask if they are running a special on it. I figure it doesn't hurt to ask. I think the last time I got it, I got a discount for three months but I've kept it for a year.


----------



## peds48

dpeters11 said:


> At some points when I've added HBO, I sometimes ask if they are running a special on it. I figure it doesn't hurt to ask. I think the last time I got it, I got a discount for three months but I've kept it for a year.


Well, asking for specials is different then expecting it to get it for nothing, aka free. At the very least you were expecting a charge


----------



## rwmair

MysteryMan said:


> Maybe it's because they think they're entitled.


If I'm supposedly entitled, its only because we've got a 24-page thread here with over 460 posts where people are listing repeatedly how they've gotten large discounts by phoning up and, I guess, just asking for them. And numerous of those folks have been offered a premium package for some period for free (i.e., like the previous post I quoted in!!), or at a greatly reduced rate.

I've been with DirecTV for 14 years, and never felt "entitled" enough to phone up and negotiate a bill reduction, certainly not to threaten to cancel my service when I have no intention. It was only after a couple of years of reading this and similar threads, with comments like "you're stupid if you don't phone up once every 6/12/whatever months and ask for discounts" that I decided if everyone else was gaming the system, I may as well try also. I thought that was the entire point of this thread.

So, once I phoned up and tried to negotiate a bill reduction - and I was shot down, and hence dropped my only premium I was subscribed to. I guess everyone else who has phoned up been successful in getting a bill reduction, or who has been offered a premium package at no cost for 3/6/whatever months, is entitled too.


----------



## bmetelsky

Negotiating lower rates for goods or services is not, in my opinion, an indication of entitlement. It is pretty standard practice for wise consumers in this day and age.


----------



## MysteryMan

rwmair said:


> If I'm supposedly entitled, its only because we've got a 24-page thread here with over 460 posts where people are listing repeatedly how they've gotten large discounts by phoning up and, I guess, just asking for them. And numerous of those folks have been offered a premium package for some period for free (i.e., like the previous post I quoted in!!), or at a greatly reduced rate.
> 
> I've been with DirecTV for 14 years, and never felt "entitled" enough to phone up and negotiate a bill reduction, certainly not to threaten to cancel my service when I have no intention. It was only after a couple of years of reading this and similar threads, with comments like "you're stupid if you don't phone up once every 6/12/whatever months and ask for discounts" that I decided if everyone else was gaming the system, I may as well try also. I thought that was the entire point of this thread.
> 
> So, once I phoned up and tried to negotiate a bill reduction - and I was shot down, and hence dropped my only premium I was subscribed to. I guess everyone else who has phoned up been successful in getting a bill reduction, or who has been offered a premium package at no cost for 3/6/whatever months, is entitled too.


DirecTV is a business, not a charitable organization. In business the name of the game is profits. Discounts and freebies are a "offering", not a "entitlement". When discounts and freebies are offered take advantage of them. Negotiating is a skill that should only be used when backed with a position of strength. Local channels, local government channels, and news channels are a necessity. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is always costly.


----------



## peds48

rwmair said:


> "you're stupid if you don't phone up once every 6/12/whatever months and ask for discounts" that I decided if everyone else was gaming the system, I may as well try also. I thought that was the entire point of this thread.


So if everyone else is committing murder, would you do it as well?, relying on other folks decisions to make your own, is not the smartest decision you are making. Man up and stand for you believes!


----------



## WestDC

It costs nothing to ask


----------



## 242424

Two against the world.... Stand tall guys, it's lol funny.


----------



## MysteryMan

WestDC said:


> It costs nothing to ask


I completely agree. It costs nothing to ask. Just keep in mind that discounts and freebies are "offerings" and not "entitlements" when doing the asking.


----------



## frontiercc

peds48 said:


> So if everyone else is committing murder, would you do it as well?, relying on other folks decisions to make your own, is not the smartest decision you are making. Man up and stand for you believes!


Did you seriously just compare asking for a discount on TV service to murder? That's a real stretch. For those of you that believe it's wrong to ask for discounts-do you pay full asking price for your automobiles? Do you ever shop your car insurance around for a better rate? Ever use a discount card at the grocery to save 30 cents on a gallon of juice? This is no different. You are negotiating a discount on a service. You can either accept that discount or not, but you are not morally superior because you refuse to ask!


----------



## 242424

One installer has said if you want the new equipment you should "slip him a Benjamin" Now there's a great example of thinking they're entitled.


----------



## peds48

frontiercc said:


> Did you seriously just compare asking for a discount on TV service to murder?


Nope, I did not. I compared doing something just because everyone else does it. Very different!


----------



## peds48

frontiercc said:


> All of your analogies Do you ever shop your car insurance around for a better rate? Ever use a discount card at the grocery to save 30 cents on a gallon of juice? This is no different. You are negotiating a discount on a service. You can either accept that discount or not, but you are not morally superior because you refuse to ask!


All of you analogies do not apply. Searching for better insurance is not the same as calling DIRECTV® and ordering HBO and expecting to pay nothing. Using a grocery store is not the same either, as the discount is given to you without asking. The same as getting DIRECTV® and getting NFL free as a new customer


----------



## Jacksmyname

I recently switched from the local two dollar cable company to D*. So far, I'm very pleased.
The offer for me to sign up was $10/month off for the first year, 3 months of HBO, Showtime and Cinemax, along with Sunday NFL game ticket for the season.
So far, I don't think I'll keep the movie channels as I have other sources for movies. Right now I'm on the 30 day trial of Netflix.
I'm also an Amazon Prime member, have been for almost 3 years. I don't watch enough football to sign up for Sunday game for next season.
Next October when when my monthly discount ends, I'll certainly ask for it to continue. Not because I feel I'm entitled to it, but because, as others have pointed out, it doesn't hurt to ask. The comparison to shopping for a better price on auto insurance, etc., is IMHO, exactly right. Why not? Again, I don't consider it an entitlement, but smart use of my money.
And, while I probably won't keep HBO, I might ask for it. If D* says ok, heck, I'll take it. But I won't demand it.


----------



## peds48

Jacksmyname said:


> The comparison to shopping for a better price on auto insurance, etc., is IMHO, exactly right.


No is not, shopping for better insurance is the same. The same would be as shopping for TV services, ex switching services...


----------



## frontiercc

> All of you analogies do not apply. Searching for better insurance is not the same as calling DIRECTV and ordering HBO and expecting to pay nothing. Using a grocery store is not the same either, as the discount is given to you without asking. The same as getting DIRECTV and getting NFL free as a new customer


Ummmm . No. You have to ASK for the discount at the grocery. They don&#39;t just Give it without the little card which you have to go and get. No card? No discount. At least at my store.

I am guessing you don&#39;t (or wouldn&#39;t) take the multi-policy discount on your car insurance either? Or the good driver discount? Or the long term policy discount?

Do you itemize tax deductions? Better stop doing that too! Bottom line, directv is a business and have built a model where they can choose ( or not) to extend a discount to their customers. I will take them and apparently most others will too. But if it makes you feel good- keep paying full freight. But as for me and my wallet, we&#39;ll take the discounts if offered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

frontiercc said:


> All of you analogies do not apply. Searching for better insurance is not the same as calling DIRECTV and ordering HBO and expecting to pay nothing. Using a grocery store is not the same either, as the discount is given to you without asking. The same as getting DIRECTV and getting NFL free as a new customer
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm . No. You have to ASK for the discount at the grocery. They don&#39;t just Give it without the little card which you have to go and get. No card? No discount. At least at my store.
> 
> I am guessing you don&#39;t (or wouldn&#39;t) take the multi-policy discount on your car insurance either? Or the good driver discount? Or the long term policy discount?
> 
> Do you itemize tax deductions? Better stop doing that too! Bottom line, directv is a business and have built a model where they can choose ( or not) to extend a discount to their customers. I will take them and apparently most others will too. But if it makes you feel good- keep paying full freight. But as for me and my wallet, we&#39;ll take the discounts if offered.<WELL SAID
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I did not ask for the grocery card, As I was paying one time awhile ago, they OFFERED to me, I did not requested it. The Good Driver discount was applied to my policy AUTOMATICALLY without me asking. I dont itemized deductions, I take the standard one.

But to the highlighted test, IF OFFERED is very different as feeling they OWE one, they don't OWE you nothing,

So again, those analogies DO NOT apply


----------



## jimmie57

Jacksmyname said:


> I recently switched from the local two dollar cable company to D*. So far, I'm very pleased.
> The offer for me to sign up was $10/month off for the first year, 3 months of HBO, Showtime and Cinemax, along with Sunday NFL game ticket for the season.
> So far, I don't think I'll keep the movie channels as I have other sources for movies. Right now I'm on the 30 day trial of Netflix.
> I'm also an Amazon Prime member, have been for almost 3 years. I don't watch enough football to sign up for Sunday game for next season.
> Next October when when my monthly discount ends, I'll certainly ask for it to continue. Not because I feel I'm entitled to it, but because, as others have pointed out, it doesn't hurt to ask. The comparison to shopping for a better price on auto insurance, etc., is IMHO, exactly right. Why not? Again, I don't consider it an entitlement, but smart use of my money.
> And, while I probably won't keep HBO, I might ask for it. If D* says ok, heck, I'll take it. But I won't demand it.


I have been with DirecTV since 1996. I doubt if you will get to continue the same discounts that you get for being a new customer.
What I have found is that it varies with whatever promotions they are running at the time you call.
I never demand a discount. I tell them that my bill has gotten too high for me to pay for TV and ask what they can do to help me out.
Sometimes I have to drop down a package and get a small discount. Other times I get some longer lasting and larger discounts.


----------



## pmayo2002

Sometimes you don't even have to ask they ask you if want to save money. Was really POed at a CSR who refused to replace a HR20-700 whose HDD was dieing. Asked for retention and they said no problem I will send a new one out tomorrow and how would you like to save $60/month for 6 months with no commitment. Should I have said no??


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1

pmayo2002 said:


> Sometimes you don't even have to ask they ask you if want to save money. Was really POed at a CSR who refused to replace a HR20-700 whose HDD was dieing. Asked for retention and they said no problem I will send a new one out tomorrow and how would you like to save $60/month for 6 months with no commitment. Should I have said no??


It's different when it's offered. It's the people who badger CSR's with "D*doesn't value their existing customers" when they've received 600-700 in discounts in 2 years.


----------



## peds48

pmayo2002 said:


> Should I have said no??


Guess you missed the big red and blue letters on post #477.

Of course, if they are willing to give you the service for free without spewing out the canceling verbose, or getting upset because it did not go your way, go for it. Nothing working with that!


----------



## SledgeHammer

Sgtsbabygirl1 said:


> It's different when it's offered. It's the people who badger CSR's with "D*doesn't value their existing customers" when they've received 600-700 in discounts in 2 years.


DTV *DOESN'T* value their existing customers. New customers have always gotten better deals. There was a time when DISH was giving out free HD for life to snake customers away from DirecTV, so DirecTV did the same. Existing long time customers were, of course, left out of the deal. Existing customers only got 1 or 2 yr deals *IF* you called in.


----------



## peds48

SledgeHammer said:


> DTV *DOESN'T* value their existing customers. New customers have always gotten better deals. There was a time when DISH was giving out free HD for life to snake customers away from DirecTV, so DirecTV did the same. Existing long time customers were, of course, left out of the deal. Existing customers only got 1 or 2 yr deals *IF* you called in.


Did Dish Network gave free HD for life to its ENTIRE sub base at that time? I would not think so. How is that different than DIRECTV®?


----------



## SledgeHammer

peds48 said:


> Did Dish Network gave free HD for life to its ENTIRE sub base at that time? I would not think so. How is that different than DIRECTV®?


Seeing as Dish is STILL giving away free HD for life (as long as you get e-bills and auto-pay), I would say that offer should be available to existing subs as well.

Not to mention that Top 250 includes HD, TMC, and even the SEC network if you care about sports. They also include the Hopper.

So that package comes out to $91.99 for 1 location.

Choice Xtra Classic, MINUS the movie channels and MINUS WHDVR comes out to $106 and change.

The Top 200 is more comparable to Choice Xtra Classic and that package is only $81.99 for 1 location and you NEVER have to call in and play CSR roulette to get that pricing. And the RSN is baked into the package.

So at the end of the day, DirecTV bakes in a ~ $30 lazyness tax which is why its relatively simple to get it removed.

Sorry, but thats shady.

If it was not possible for me to get the lazyness tax removed, I would go to Dish.


----------



## peds48

SledgeHammer said:


> Seeing as Dish is STILL giving away free HD for life (as long as you get e-bills and auto-pay), I would say that offer should be available to existing subs as well.


You did not mentioned what was questioned (quoted) on the other post? How is dish different to Dish when it comes to threat its new vs its existing subs?


----------



## SledgeHammer

peds48 said:


> You did not mentioned what was questioned (quoted) on the other post? How is dish different to Dish when it comes to threat its new vs its existing subs?


I've never dealt with Dish (yet), so I couldn't say for sure or know if anybody has tried it, but I'd assume you'd have a VERY strong case to get that offer on an existing account if you called in. Like I said, I have DirecTV right now, but I would certainly cancel and go to the other guy if a newb was given a far better deal (for life nonetheless! -- a 1 yr intro deal is a different story) then a 12 yr vet. Thats B.S. There are people on DirecTV of course who do have free HD for life and who have free DVR for life. Although if you change packages, you're gonna get kicked off those "for life" deals, right? For example, say you want to add the 4K package in a few months?


----------



## inkahauts

SledgeHammer said:


> I've never dealt with Dish (yet), so I couldn't say for sure or know if anybody has tried it, but I'd assume you'd have a VERY strong case to get that offer on an existing account if you called in. Like I said, I have DirecTV right now, but I would certainly cancel and go to the other guy if a newb was given a far better deal (for life nonetheless! -- a 1 yr intro deal is a different story) then a 12 yr vet. Thats B.S. There are people on DirecTV of course who do have free HD for life and who have free DVR for life. Although if you change packages, you're gonna get kicked off those "for life" deals, right? For example, say you want to add the 4K package in a few months?


Everyone offers more Incentives to join than to stay.

DIRECTV is no different than anyone else.

And one could argue you probably are better off with older plan and calling for discounts than the latest packages which usually have a few less channels and cost the same or more. So in that regard they are taking care of people.

It's a balance beam and it just depends on where you look.


----------



## SledgeHammer

inkahauts said:


> Everyone offers more Incentives to join than to stay.
> 
> DIRECTV is no different than anyone else.
> 
> And one could argue you probably are better off with older plan and calling for discounts than the latest packages which usually have a few less channels and cost the same or more. So in that regard they are taking care of people.
> 
> It's a balance beam and it just depends on where you look.


Well, I don't know how long you have to be with DirecTV before they start giving you the $30 discounts or how that would apply to somebody who is getting free DVR or free HD for life. If there are people that are getting free HD + free DVR + $30 off, I'd say thats major B.S towards the existing customers. If its one or the other then yeah, it balances out.


----------



## peds48

SledgeHammer said:


> DTV *DOESN'T* value their existing customers.





SledgeHammer said:


> I've never dealt with Dish (yet), *so I couldn't say for sure* or know if anybody has tried it, but I'd assume you'd have a VERY strong case to get that offer on an existing account if you called in.


So you are basing such a strong statements on something "you don't know for sure"


----------



## peds48

SledgeHammer said:


> If there are people that are getting free HD + free DVR + $30 off, I'd say thats major B.S towards the existing customers. If its one or the other then yeah, it balances out.


New customers are certainly not getting that deal, so if someone is, is def an existing sub. So it looks like DIRECTV® does indeed value their existing subs....


----------



## SledgeHammer

peds48 said:


> New customers are certainly not getting that deal, so if someone is, is def an existing sub. So it looks like DIRECTV® does indeed value their existing subs....


False. It was an offer given to new subs only like I want to say 3-4 yrs ago or something like that. Existing subs got a 1 yr deal IF they called in and were able to renew it for 1 more yr (2 yrs total), again, IF they called in. They also pulled the offer after like a year or less but gave the 1 yr folks 1 more year to appease them. Maybe some people sneaked in a 3rd year, but general consensus I heard was 2 yrs. If you were an existing sub at that time, say 5 yrs, you certainly didn't get the lifetime offer.

Sounds like a new sub deal to me.

But I will say this for DirecTV, they do let people keep grand fathered stuff.

EDIT: actually, that's not true. I had a grandfathered package for a couple of the HD channels. I wanna say UHD, HDNet, etc. It was like 3 or 4 channels. I believe it was the HD ultra pack or something. I was getting that included in my package. One day they turned it off. I did call in and complain, but they wouldn't turn them back on.


----------



## peds48

SledgeHammer said:


> False.


don't let your rants derail you from what is being discussed at the time. You keep bringing in "stuff" I am not "talking" about.

Post #490 refers to this supposed offer



> If there are people that are getting free HD + free DVR + $30 off, I'd say thats major B.S towards the existing customers. If its one or the other then yeah, it balances out.


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1

SledgeHammer said:


> False. It was an offer given to new subs only like I want to say 3-4 yrs ago or something like that. Existing subs got a 1 yr deal IF they called in and were able to renew it for 1 more yr (2 yrs total), again, IF they called in. They also pulled the offer after like a year or less but gave the 1 yr folks 1 more year to appease them. Maybe some people sneaked in a 3rd year, but general consensus I heard was 2 yrs. If you were an existing sub at that time, say 5 yrs, you certainly didn't get the lifetime offer.
> 
> Sounds like a new sub deal to me.
> 
> But I will say this for DirecTV, they do let people keep grand fathered stuff.
> 
> EDIT: actually, that's not true. I had a grandfathered package for a couple of the HD channels. I wanna say UHD, HDNet, etc. It was like 3 or 4 channels. I believe it was the HD ultra pack or something. I was getting that included in my package. One day they turned it off. I did call in and complain, but they wouldn't turn them back on.


Free HD/DVR for 12 mo (10$ for 12mo) does not require an agreement.


----------



## SledgeHammer

peds48 said:


> don't let your rants derail you from what is being discussed at the time. You keep bringing in "stuff" I am not "talking" about.
> 
> Post #490 refers to this supposed offer


So which is "it"?


----------



## peds48

You mentioned this "offer"



> If there are people that are getting free HD + free DVR + $30 off


being available to new subs. I said that this new subs currently don't get this offer. I said "if" someone was getting it, it has to be existing subs since new subs are not getting it. Then you start mentioning some other offers which we are not discussing



> It was an offer given to new subs only like I want to say 3-4 yrs ago or something like that. Existing subs got a 1 yr deal IF they called in and were able to renew it for 1 more yr (2 yrs total), again, IF they called in. They also pulled the offer after like a year or less but gave the 1 yr folks 1 more year to appease them. Maybe some people sneaked in a 3rd year, but general consensus I heard was 2 yrs. If you were an existing sub at that time, say 5 yrs, you certainly didn't get the lifetime offer.


All this has to do with your comment that



> DTV *DOESN'T* value their existing customers.


----------



## SledgeHammer

peds48 said:


> You mentioned this "offer"
> 
> being available to new subs. I said that this new subs currently don't get this offer. I said "if" someone was getting it, it has to be existing subs since new subs are not getting it. Then you start mentioning some other offers which we are not discussing
> 
> All this has to do with your comment that


No, I "didn't". I said it was an offer available to new subs "like 3 or 4 yrs ago" and that directv doesn't "offer" that anymore while Dish does. You do understand that people who signed up "like 3 or 4 yrs ago" were new subs at the time, right? I also said that existing subs ("like 3 or 4 yrs ago") were given 1 to 2 yrs free HD (possibly 3 for some folks) because existing subs (again "like 3 or 4 yrs ago") were pissed off about it. And again, you had to call in for it. Where as the newbies "like 3 or 4 yrs ago" got free HD for life without asking.

Also, you didn't answer the question about if the folks grandfathered into free HD for life and/or free DVR for life are able to get an additional $30 discount??


----------



## SledgeHammer

BTW... since you sound skeptical that this "offer" even existed... Here you go, I found it for you:

https://www.multichannel.com/news/marketing/directv-responds-dish-its-own-free-hd-life-promo/291403

It started on June 5, 2010.


----------



## peds48

SledgeHammer said:


> BTW... since you sound skeptical that this "offer" even existed... Here you go, I found it for you:
> 
> https://www.multichannel.com/news/marketing/directv-responds-dish-its-own-free-hd-life-promo/291403
> 
> It started on June 5, 2010.


I never said there was no HD for life for new DIRECTV® subs, I myself have free HD for life, free HBO for life, free NFL, for life, free all movies channels for life, etc at least as long as I remain working for this numb nuts....


----------



## peds48

SledgeHammer said:


> BTW... since you sound skeptical that this "offer" even existed... Here you go, I found it for you:
> 
> https://www.multichannel.com/news/marketing/directv-responds-dish-its-own-free-hd-life-promo/291403
> 
> It started on June 5, 2010.


This offer is not the same as this offer



> If there are people that are getting free HD + free DVR + $30 off


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I am a 7 yr Premier sub with HD Extra Pack and service plan. I called today and told the rep that I love DirecTV and that the customer service has been great but the $180 per month was just too expensive. Told him I didn't want to switch or downgrade service but that I may not have a choice. I ended up getting $50 off per month for 3 months. He told me to call back in 90 days to see what other discounts may be available. Call took about 5 minutes. Well worth the $150 in savings.


----------



## fudpucker

I was a long time Directv subscriber, had Dish for the last few years, back to Directv right now. My observation is that DTV has been much more aggressive (at least for me) with deals, discounts, etc. than Dish. Once I signed up with Dish, there was never any further discounts of any kind, while for the years I was with DTV it seems like you could often call up and negotiate some kind of discount, even if it was small. The only time I ever got a hint of any further deals or discounts from Dish was when I called them to cancel when I switched back to Directv this fall.

And let's not be naive here: the ultimate goal of Dish and Directv is to charge exactly as much as they can and still keep whatever number of subscribers they feel they need. If they charge more than that, they can't acquire/keep the number of subscribers they need for the income targets; if they charge less than that, they are taking money out of their shareholder's pockets (and THEY are ultimately the people they are trying to keep happy - we are just income sources.)


----------



## dsm

18 years with directv and I'm probably crazy but the prices I'm getting on going to comcast are pretty good right now with triple play. The newest X1 DVR and software looks really slick. I'm sure DTV will do something for me when I call, but I've got a comcast install set for next wednesday.

I've already got 105Mb/s internet and voice with comcast so the triple pay upgrade is not that expensive. Basically my cable cost will go from $119 with directv to $56 for 12 months and then $81 for the 2nd 12 months. This for two X1 dvrs and one x1 hd receiver. Plus, I have more tuners, better on demand, better tablet support, watch anywhere cloud dvr support, more channels (220 instead of 140 with DTV choice) and they threw in free install and 6 months of showtime and hbo. Even a DTV diehard like me couldn't refuse.

I know, I know, the service sucks and I'll probably regret it. Just wading through the sales agents to get the order taken was f*ing brutal. Comcast support is a mess, but I'm already engaged with them for internet and voice. We'll see...

steve


----------



## peds48

Is not only the service that sucks with Comcast, but all the promises that never get filled. Hard to believe that you will get a triple play for $56 for one year. That would be way below in a industry "standards". 

Please come back after a month of two and post back the experience.


----------



## dsm

peds48 said:


> Is not only the service that sucks with Comcast, but all the promises that never get filled. Hard to believe that you will get a triple play for $56 for one year. That would be way below in a industry "standards".
> 
> Please come back after a month of two and post back the experience.


Sorry if that was misleading. $56 on top of what I'm currently paying for internet and voice. So right now I'm paying $94.50/mo after a recent increase for internet and voice and I'm paying $119/mo after the feb DTV increase. My triple play cost will be $150 w/tax so my cost for TV effectively went from $119 TO $56 (then $81 for the second year). I'll probably regret this, but I have 30 days with the system and even with all the comcast complaints I know some folks who took advantage of the 30 day guarantee and they did get their money back.


----------



## agripnt

Has anyone been getting new equipment upgrades by calling in? I didn't realize how terribly slow mine 3+ year old hardware was until I used a friends Genie a couple weeks ago. I should add I NEVER like doing a contract.


----------



## jimmie57

dsm said:


> Sorry if that was misleading. $56 on top of what I'm currently paying for internet and voice. So right now I'm paying $94.50/mo after a recent increase for internet and voice and I'm paying $119/mo after the feb DTV increase. My triple play cost will be $150 w/tax so my cost for TV effectively went from $119 TO $56 (then $81 for the second year). I'll probably regret this, but I have 30 days with the system and even with all the comcast complaints I know some folks who took advantage of the 30 day guarantee and they did get their money back.


Until I went to Georgia to visit my mother a couple of months ago I had never seen a good looking picture on a TV with Comcast cable. I now think that might have been because they were all using SD service on an HD TV and distorting the picture. She has a 40" Samsung and the picture looks very good with HD service .
On her system is a channel titled "?? Free On Demand ??" ( might not be exact wording ). When you tune to that channel you can then play the movies. I tried it. Mother does not have a DVR. Well, when you use that it turns her receiver into one that has all the features of a DVR. It will pause, fast forward, etc. I hear a lot about having to wait for VOD on DTV but with this it was instantly on and playing.
The guide was quite funky but you could get used to it. A newer receiver or a DVR might look differently.
Good luck with you change and hope you save lots of money for 2 years.


----------



## Jon J

Even after fourteen years I am still mystified by DIRECTV's accounting/billing system. A month ago a very nice lady took the time to understand my viewing habits and made suggestions on changes. She also searched all specials/discounts for which I could qualify. In total she succeeded in reducing my monthly bill by about $35 and their online system immediately reflected a new "total bill" amount which I paid online that day. Now its a new statement period and the current amount billed is actually more than the pre-discount amount. I have to wait for the paper bill to actually see the charges and credits and how they came up with the new amount. Regardless, I still won't understand it.


----------



## jimmie57

Jon J said:


> Even after fourteen years I am still mystified by DIRECTV's accounting/billing system. A month ago a very nice lady took the time to understand my viewing habits and made suggestions on changes. She also searched all specials/discounts for which I could qualify. In total she succeeded in reducing my monthly bill by about $35 and their online system immediately reflected a new "total bill" amount which I paid online that day. Now its a new statement period and the current amount billed is actually more than the pre-discount amount. I have to wait for the paper bill to actually see the charges and credits and how they came up with the new amount. Regardless, I still won't understand it.


I think the new bills are a lot easier to understand. You very possibly had partial billing for the month in progress and then a full months worth of new programming. I try to make changes on the last day of the billing cycle for that very reason.


----------



## peds48

agripnt said:


> Has anyone been getting new equipment upgrades by calling in? I didn't realize how terribly slow mine 3+ year old hardware was until I used a friends Genie a couple weeks ago. I should add I NEVER like doing a contract.


If a having a contract is one of your concerns, then expect to pay lots more to buy equipment instead of going the leased route.


----------



## jimmie57

agripnt said:


> Has anyone been getting new equipment upgrades by calling in? I didn't realize how terribly slow mine 3+ year old hardware was until I used a friends Genie a couple weeks ago. I should add I NEVER like doing a contract.


An upgrade of any hardware that is not an outright "Owned" receiver is going to trigger a new contract. Buying from Solid Signal and others is still a leased item.
Just call them and see what they will do for you before taking any alternate route.


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1

Jon J said:


> Even after fourteen years I am still mystified by DIRECTV's accounting/billing system. A month ago a very nice lady took the time to understand my viewing habits and made suggestions on changes. She also searched all specials/discounts for which I could qualify. In total she succeeded in reducing my monthly bill by about $35 and their online system immediately reflected a new "total bill" amount which I paid online that day. Now its a new statement period and the current amount billed is actually more than the pre-discount amount. I have to wait for the paper bill to actually see the charges and credits and how they came up with the new amount. Regardless, I still won't understand it.


Yeah, this is one of my least favorite parts of the way our promos work too. More than likely what happened was you used your discounts on the last bill even though they were intended for this bill. They apply that day, but are meant for the next billing cycle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1

agripnt said:


> Has anyone been getting new equipment upgrades by calling in? I didn't realize how terribly slow mine 3+ year old hardware was until I used a friends Genie a couple weeks ago. I should add I NEVER like doing a contract.


How long have you been a customer? What is the objection to an agreement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11

Sgtsbabygirl1 said:


> How long have you been a customer? What is the objection to an agreement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can understand it. You never know what the future will hold, either in terms of job, AT&T merger etc.


----------



## agripnt

Been a customer for about 7 or 8 years. I'm getting a few discounts right now ( ~$20) as I complained about price. Mostly what dperters11 points out.. I just don't like being locked in to things if I can avoid it. Speaking of which is there any new hardware on the horizon I should wait for? I assume I just want the HR44.


----------



## dsm

Comcast install went fine and everything is working. Getting use to the interface, but I can't see a difference in picture quality. It looks the same to my eyes (113" projector screen so if there was much of a difference I'd see it). On demand is really much better. Time will tell if the dvr and other functions are equal or better.

steve

BTW Installer cut off an unused line that I wanted to use for a while to keep dtv running. He did it for no good reason other than neatness I guess. Running some of these lines is a pain in the ass so I called the special 30 day local number and complained. I did have enough slack in the wall but the connector was gone and I'll have to pick one up. They said they would call back but didn't. Sigh.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I chatted with DTV tonight since my $2 advanced receiver credit ended this month. Two weeks ago they were unwilling to offer me anything. Tonight, I got $5 off for 12 months, $5 off for 6 months, and free HD Extra pack for 3 months. They then told me to call in and ask for an account specialist to see what else they could do, but they couldn't do anything else. 

When the prices go up next month this'll only be a $4.50 credit but better than nothing I guess!


----------



## codespy

SledgeHammer said:


> DTV *DOESN'T* value their existing customers. New customers have always gotten better deals. There was a time when DISH was giving out free HD for life to snake customers away from DirecTV, so DirecTV did the same. Existing long time customers were, of course, left out of the deal. Existing customers only got 1 or 2 yr deals *IF* you called in.


I called in and got 2 years free HD.....then with postcardgate, I got another 2 years of free HD service with DirecTV for a total of 4 years. Couple that with my free Grandfathered DVR service, I was pretty happy. But it's been gone for awhile now, so it's only the DVR service that is free now. I have a feeling I will lose that eventually with the AT&T buyout.


----------



## 456521

Contract is almost up. Currently subscribe to Xtra w/4 premiums. Sunday Ticket. Auto-pay. HR34 plus 5 C31. Called retention and they said they'd look to see what they could do. Came back with what seemed to be a good offer. A few minutes later I noticed that I had been downgraded to Choice with only HBO. Called back and they said they couldn't offer any credits. Service disconnection scheduled for two weeks from today. Even with the ETF it'll still be cheaper if I go with the Frontier FiOS bundle.


----------



## damondlt

pdxBeav said:


> Contract is almost up. Currently subscribe to Xtra w/4 premiums. Sunday Ticket. Auto-pay. HR34 plus 5 C31. Called retention and they said they'd look to see what they could do. Came back with what seemed to be a good offer. A few minutes later I noticed that I had been downgraded to Choice with only HBO. Called back and they said they couldn't offer any credits. Service disconnection scheduled for two weeks from today. Even with the ETF it'll still be cheaper if I go with the Frontier FiOS bundle.


How did you even survive with an HR34 and 5 C31 clients?
I'm impressed. :righton:


----------



## 456521

damondlt said:


> How did you even survive with an HR34 and 5 C31 clients?
> I'm impressed. :righton:


Slight typo/mistake in my post. What I really have is an HR34, 3 C31 and 2 H25.


----------



## Beerstalker

damondlt said:


> How did you even survive with an HR34 and 5 C31 clients?
> I'm impressed. :righton:


My parents have a system with HR44 and 5 clients (three C41, two RVU TVs) and it works out great for them. There are only two people in the house most of the time, so no need to be able to watch TV in more than 2 rooms at once. Even when my sister or I visit with our families we have never run into an issue with needing to watch TV in more than 4 locations at the same time (we are usually spending that time together).

To get on topic though I called DirecTV last week to cancel my premium channels now that my 3 months free have run out. They offered me three more months of HBO, Showtime, Cinemax for free (I have to pay to keep Starz) so I went ahead and took that deal. She also offered me an upgrade to a Genie and two wireless clients for free. I told her that I would be willing to upgrade to the genie, but I didn't need the wireless clients. I said I might be interested in two wired clients instead. She put me on hold and checked with her supervisor and then came back and told me that she had been approved to give me the wired versions instead. However, for some reason she could not get her computer to put that offer on my account and make the order. She supposedly forwarded the issue to some other department for them to figure out why they couldn't get the offer to take, and she is supposed to call me back by tonight (if I don't hear back from her I will call them myself).

Anyone have any ideas on why the order couldn't go through? I already have a SWM install and whole home DVR active on my account. I installed the SWM wiring myself when I first moved in, so when the tech came all he had to do was install the dish. He said he noted on my account that it was SWM at that time. I had called in and turned on Whole Home DVR myself because I originally had an unsupported ethernet network, but I have since switched to DECA. Could one of these things possibly be the issue with why the order couldn't go through? That is the only thing I could think of is DirecTV never installed DECA, but I would have thought that there is only one flag for turning on Whole Home DVR, not a seperate one for DECA? I'm really just trying to avoid having to take a day off for an installer appointment. If she went with a Genie and two wired clients they could shipt that to me for self install, wireless clients require a tech visit (even though I could easily install them myself as well).


----------



## peds48

Probably the offer was more than was allowed in your account.


----------



## Beerstalker

peds48 said:


> Probably the offer was more than was allowed in your account.


Ha ha, but like I said they wanted to give me a Genie, and two wireless clients, which means the WVB too. I told them I would rather just have a Genie and two wired clients, that should be less not more.

Anyway suprisingly enough the nice lady from DirecTV did just call me back and said that they were able to get it fixed and she was able to go ahead and put through the order for a Genie and two mini clients for free, and they will be shipped to my house within the next 2-5 days. She was also able to give me a programming discount of $15/month for the next 12 months. I told her I was pretty sure last week she said she could have given me $20 off for 12 months and she apologized and said if that was true it wasn't available any more, but she would give me an instand $25 credit to make up for that. I told her I wasn't complaining, any discount she could give me at all was welcome.

I did happen to ask her if she could try to get me an HR44 (just to see what she would say) and she did tell me that sadly she could not guarantee any specific models, just that it would be a Genie. This lady was really nice and evidently new her stuff.

So overall I ended up getting 3 months of free Cinemax/HBO/Showtime, a $25 instant credit, $15/month off for 12 months, and a Genie and two mini clients all for free, just by calling up to cancel all my movie channels. I definitely can't complain about that. Now I just have to decide if I am really going to replace two of my HD-DVRs with minis or just switch them to single tuner mode and send the minis back. Suprisingly she did not ask which receivers I would be replacing, so I guess it is totally up to me once I get them and call in to activate?


----------



## peds48

Beerstalker said:


> Ha ha, but like I said they wanted to give me a Genie, and two wireless clients, which means the WVB too. I told them I would rather just have a Genie and two wired clients, that should be less not more.


Some times is not about the dollar value but the offer itself. Some customers for example, are eligible for HD receivers but have to pay for SD receivers they wanted to go that way


----------



## damondlt

pdxBeav said:


> Slight typo/mistake in my post. What I really have is an HR34, 3 C31 and 2 H25.


Okay thank goodness lol.


----------



## 456521

damondlt said:


> Okay thank goodness lol.


I just purchased a Tivo Roamio Plus, a 3TB internal hard drive to replace the 1TB drive, and 3 Tivo Minis. Installation scheduled for Feb. 7th. There will definitely be some trade-offs, but the lower monthly bill will more than offset some of the negatives.


----------



## damondlt

pdxBeav said:


> I just purchased a Tivo Roamio Plus, a 3TB internal hard drive to replace the 1TB drive, and 3 Tivo Minis. Installation scheduled for Feb. 7th. There will definitely be some trade-offs, but the lower monthly bill will more than offset some of the negatives.


You will love it.


----------



## bossfan50

pdxBeav said:


> I just purchased a Tivo Roamio Plus, a 3TB internal hard drive to replace the 1TB drive, and 3 Tivo Minis. Installation scheduled for Feb. 7th. There will definitely be some trade-offs, but the lower monthly bill will more than offset some of the negatives.


How much is the savings on this set up?

Who does the installation on a set up like this. Does Directv install these?


----------



## peds48

bossfan50 said:


> Who does the installation on a set up like this. Does Directv install these?


He cancelled DirecTV :rotfl:


----------



## 456521

bossfan50 said:


> How much is the savings on this set up?
> 
> Who does the installation on a set up like this. Does Directv install these?


As peds mentioned, I cancelled DirecTV and am going with Frointier FiOS. I'll be saving $50/month for the same programming, but I'm also paying for the Tivo hardware which I'll own. And the $50/month savings also factors in the monthly Tivo service fee. I'm still deciding whether or not I want to buy the lifetime Tivo service. That would increase my monthly savings, but also increase the up front costs. It will take me about 1.5 years to recoup the equipment costs. But I'm under no contract so I can switch to another provider at any time without penalties.

I'm going to install everything myself, but Frontier requires an installer to come out for the cablecard installation.


----------



## Beerstalker

Got home last night and found an HR44-500-R, and two C41-500-R on my doorstep. Guess I lucked out getting the HR44, I think it's just the HR24-500 that's buggy not the HR44-500 right?

Still haven't decided whether I will keep the C41s and get rid of my two HR21s and my H21, or use the Genie to replace the H21 and keep my HR21s and send the clients back. I don't have a SWM16 so I will have to run all the DVRs in single tuner mode, but that will probably work fine. Adding a SWM16 would be a PITA at my current house since the dish is about 100ft from the house with a single cable buried in the frozen ground. Maybe I'll upgrade to a DWSM13 if they start showing up on eBay or Amazon (of course I hope to move in the next year so it might not be worth it).


----------



## WestDC

Beerstalker said:


> Got home last night and found an HR44-500-R, and two C41-500-R on my doorstep. Guess I lucked out getting the HR44, I think it's just the HR24-500 that's buggy not the HR44-500 right?
> 
> Still haven't decided whether I will keep the C41s and get rid of my two HR21s and my H21, or use the Genie to replace the H21 and keep my HR21s and send the clients back. I don't have a SWM16 so I will have to run all the DVRs in single tuner mode, but that will probably work fine. Adding a SWM16 would be a PITA at my current house since the dish is about 100ft from the house with a single cable buried in the frozen ground. Maybe I'll upgrade to a DWSM13 if they start showing up on eBay or Amazon (of course I hope to move in the next year so it might not be worth it).


Here ya Go! Keep your Receivers Send the Mini's back

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIRECTV-DSWM-LNB-SWM-13-TUNER-LNB-21v-POWER-2-WAY-2-8-WAY-SPLITTERS-NEW-/131387357584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e974bf990


----------



## Beerstalker

WestDC said:


> Here ya Go! Keep your Receivers Send the Mini's back
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIRECTV-DSWM-LNB-SWM-13-TUNER-LNB-21v-POWER-2-WAY-2-8-WAY-SPLITTERS-NEW-/131387357584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e974bf990


Wow, didn't think they were available yet. Looks like it even uses the same PI as the regular analog SWM LNB?

So I could just swap my LNB out and not even change anything else? The HR24, HR44 and DECA modules I already have would work fine with it?

Do they make a 5 LNB version?

Sorry to go OT.

That is really tempting to pick up.


----------



## WestDC

Beerstalker said:


> Wow, didn't think they were available yet. Looks like it even uses the same PI as the regular analog SWM LNB?
> 
> So I could just swap my LNB out and not even change anything else? The HR24, HR44 and DECA modules I already have would work fine with it?
> 
> Do they make a 5 LNB version?
> 
> Sorry to go OT.
> 
> That is really tempting to pick up.


I don't think so at time


----------



## dsm

Just to follow up on an earlier note. After 18 years on DirecTV I switched to comcast with X1 DVR's a few weeks back. Everything is good and I cancelled DirecTV now. I figure I probably paid DirecTV at least $18K over the last 18 years, but they didn't push very hard for me to stay. I guess $50/month less with more services was more than they would consider matching. The comcast dvr experience is different. I'm not sure I'd call it better or worse. I feel like the PQ on my 113" screen is better with comcast, but it's probably just wishful thinking. I believe most of the comcast content is the original MPEG2 feed rather than an MPEG4 conversion that DirecTV provides so knowing that is probably jading me. My wife loves the ability to download on demand and recordings to her IPAD to take away from home. If she's happy, I'm happy . Also, my town in MA has had 5ft of snow the last 10 days and I didn't have to clear the dish once, yay!

Thanks to everyone who helped me here over the last 18 years . Probably won't be coming back here (until I switch back in the distant future), but if anyone has questions about the switch PM me and I should get an email.

thanks
steve


----------



## Bearxor

So I've been a customer on my current account for four years. Have been out of contract for two. I never called up asking for discounts before because I was lazy and meh, whatever...

But I also haven't really used the DirecTV service. But my inlaws lived with me and they were big LiveTV watchers so that's why we had it. They move out next week and today is the last day of billing cycle so let's call DTV and get it disconnected! Talked with my wife beforehand and discussed that if they could hit the $50-60 range with what we want for a year then we would stay. 

Gave the short explanation to the CSR, she said she wanted to keep me. I have been paying $160/mo for the Ultimate package with three receivers. Well two of those receivers can go and then I don't need whole home DVR anymore so that can go. That was a cool $15/mo off already, regardless of whatever offer they gave.

She offered me $10/mo off for a year and the $5/mo off for a years for the autopay credit. So that should take me down to $130/mo.

Knocked $7/mo off HBO and half off Showtime and Cinemax and brought me down to the Choice package, which is about the lowest we're able to go and still get most of the channels we might watch. With all of that my monthly total would be $85/mo for six months. Afterwards, it would go up to about $110/mo. Then after a year, $125/mo.

I had flat out told the rep that I don't want to call in every month or even every six months hunting for deals. I have better things to do with my time. When it was clear to her that the price wasn't right, she kept pushing to let me know that I could call in every month and ask for more discounts and she could offer me a one-time credit of $25 to help cover the difference the first month.

That was the absolute best she said she could do. I went through with the cancellation. My benchmark was basically TiVo ($15) + SlingTV ($25) + standalone HBO Go ($20). I could even subscribe to my local cable company and get all the channels I watch + HBO for $70/mo and that's a non-promo price.

Time to go install my antenna...


----------



## SledgeHammer

Bearxor said:


> I had flat out told the rep that I don't want to call in every month or even every six months hunting for deals. I have better things to do with my time. When it was clear to her that the price wasn't right, she kept pushing to let me know that I could call in every month and ask for more discounts and she could offer me a one-time credit of $25 to help cover the difference the first month.


Sorry. That's how the game works . That's why its called a "laziness tax" .

I agree with you though. Why not just price competitive in the first place? Well, seems like a lot of people are "too busy" to make a 5 minute phone call every once in a while, so that's a lot of free money for DirecTV.

I do call in and hunt for deals every time one of my discounts rolls off. Its really not that big of a deal as you make it out to be.

Call 1800directv, say "agent" a few times so you get a live person, ask to speak to retention, say your bill went up $x vs last month and you wanted to see what was going on, they say your discount rolled off, here is a new one, rinse & repeat.

I know there are people out there who are "busier" then I am, but come on... people need to get over themselves. Nobody is THAT busy they can't make a 5 minute phone call. Hell, make it on your way to work or on your way to lunch.

Anybody who tells you the game takes 30 minutes isn't playing it right. I will say this... I go in knowing exactly what I want... $$$ off my bill... I don't want free deals for HBO, etc... and I make it clear in a polite way that that's what I'm after. If you don't know what you want, or you're fishing for any little bell and whistle you can get, then yeah, it might take longer.


----------



## camo

Directv has had this negotiation policy for years and have it because it keeps customers happy unlike Dish where there is very little wiggle room. If you don't use it you will lose it. 
Its like a bucket of water some only have a couple ounces others have couple gallons in credits. Best way to keep good credit (gallons) is avoid contract extensions.


----------



## SledgeHammer

camo said:


> Directv has had this negotiation policy for years and have it because it keeps customers happy unlike Dish where there is very little wiggle room. If you don't use it you will lose it.
> Its like a bucket of water some only have a couple ounces others have couple gallons in credits. Best way to keep good credit (gallons) is avoid contract extensions.


Dish doesn't have meat on the bone because they never put any meat on the bone to begin with. The average person with the average configuration will find that DISH is about $5 to $25 cheaper out of the box depending on how average your configuration is. Why DirecTV puts so much meat on the bone is beyond me, but I think I answered this question myself above LOL... they know a lot of people will pay the bill without question, so that's lots of free $$$. They have so much meat on the bone, they don't mind removing said meat for the 0.00001% of customers who call in.

I'd actually be pretty interested in knowing what % of customers take the time to call in LOL... its probably higher then 0.00001% LOL, but I doubt its much higher then 1%. That'd be 200,000 based on 20 million subs. Even if it was 2M, they've still got tons of free $$$ rolling in from the other 18M paying full price .


----------



## peds48

SledgeHammer said:


> Even if it was 2M, they've still got tons of free $$$ rolling in from the other 18M paying full price .


Someone has to foot the bill for those who gets discounted or free service....


----------



## Bearxor

SledgeHammer said:


> Sorry. That's how the game works . That's why its called a "laziness tax" .


Yeah, I know how it works. I'm just not interested in playing.


----------



## jimmie57

Bearxor said:


> Yeah, I know how it works. I'm just not interested in playing.


_That was the absolute best she said she could do. I went through with the cancellation. My benchmark was basically TiVo ($15) + SlingTV ($25) + standalone HBO Go ($20).* I could even subscribe to my local cable company and get all the channels I watch + HBO for $70/mo and that's a non-promo price.*_

I think you will find that the basic cable bill is more comparative to one of the very low priced packages for DTV and not the one you were using.


----------



## Bearxor

jimmie57 said:


> _That was the absolute best she said she could do. I went through with the cancellation. My benchmark was basically TiVo ($15) + SlingTV ($25) + standalone HBO Go ($20).* I could even subscribe to my local cable company and get all the channels I watch + HBO for $70/mo and that's a non-promo price.*_
> 
> I think you will find that the basic cable bill is more comparative to one of the very low priced packages for DTV and not the one you were using.


The only thing that REALLY knocked me in to Choice on DTV was AMC. They should offer it in some of the lower-priced packages.


----------



## pnyberg

After reading the +1s about not asking for discounts, I started to feel guilty. I mean those poor people at DTV having to subsidize our unfairly obtained discounts, After twisting their arms and obtaining a discount against their wills, I figure I should pay my provider $200 a month for my service to make the full price customers happy.

But then, I think about all those discounts that new customers get. How come they arent paying twice as much?? They should subsidize all of us who have been 10+, 15+ (me) and 20+ year subscribers. Yeah! That's it! Let's charge all new customers double!! Then when DirecTv gets no new subscribers, and all the ones who think that they are paying too much for service leave, DTV can fold up, shut down and we can all go to Dish and pay triple because there is no competition!

I wish I knew these full price people when I worked in Consumer Electronics sales. I would love someone to not haggle and pay full price every time!!

We live in a free market economy people. Just because you're unwilling to get a better price for whatever the reason, does not mean someone else isn't entitled to do so. DTV could always say "no."


----------



## SledgeHammer

pnyberg said:


> We live in a free market economy people. Just because you're unwilling to get a better price for whatever the reason, does not mean someone else isn't entitled to do so. DTV could always say "no."


I wonder if Rick from Pawn Stars has DirecTV:

Rick: So how much are you asking?
DTV: Its $110 a month sir
Rick: Yeah, I can't do that, I gotta make profit too... I've got overhead
Rick: I'll tell ya what, I got a buddy who's an expert on TV, let me get him in here and we'll see what he says
DTV: Ok, cool
Rick: Yeah, the best I can do is $50/mo

:rotfl:


----------



## WholeHomeDVR

Bearxor said:


> The only thing that REALLY knocked me in to Choice on DTV was AMC. They should offer it in some of the lower-priced packages.


I am happy AMC is now part of Select. My 12 minute call in tonight was worthwhile. $25 one time credit and HBO, SHOWTIME, and CINEMAX free for 3 months 3mosHBOSHOMAX, when I called last time I got $5 off for 12 months.


----------



## toobs

I called Retention and got half off on all premium channels (I have Premer) for 6 months and $20 off for 12 months.


----------



## dcandmc

pdxBeav said:


> I'm going to install everything myself, but Frontier requires an installer to come out for the cablecard installation.


Under FCC regs, a cable company must permit self-installation of cable cards. I hope that you didn't get charged for a truck roll to have your cable card installed.


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1

camo said:


> Directv has had this negotiation policy for years and have it because it keeps customers happy unlike Dish where there is very little wiggle room. If you don't use it you will lose it.
> Its like a bucket of water some only have a couple ounces others have couple gallons in credits. Best way to keep good credit (gallons) is avoid contract extensions.


Making sure your bill is paid on time is another good one....


----------



## Barcthespark

I had a $20 per month discount that expired in February. I called last month and was told because the old discount was still showing in the system, they could only give me a one time $25 discount and for me to call back in April for a 12 month discount. I called yesterday and was told the only thing available was another single $25 discount and to call back next month to see if anything long term is available.

I hate to call each month and beg for a discount, but I'll do it if that is what it takes.


----------



## gordo80

Bearxor said:


> So I've been a customer on my current account for four years. Have been out of contract for two. I never called up asking for discounts before because I was lazy and meh, whatever...
> 
> But I also haven't really used the DirecTV service. But my inlaws lived with me and they were big LiveTV watchers so that's why we had it. They move out next week and today is the last day of billing cycle so let's call DTV and get it disconnected! Talked with my wife beforehand and discussed that if they could hit the $50-60 range with what we want for a year then we would stay.
> 
> Gave the short explanation to the CSR, she said she wanted to keep me. I have been paying $160/mo for the Ultimate package with three receivers. Well two of those receivers can go and then I don't need whole home DVR anymore so that can go. That was a cool $15/mo off already, regardless of whatever offer they gave.
> 
> She offered me $10/mo off for a year and the $5/mo off for a years for the autopay credit. So that should take me down to $130/mo.
> 
> Knocked $7/mo off HBO and half off Showtime and Cinemax and brought me down to the Choice package, which is about the lowest we're able to go and still get most of the channels we might watch. With all of that my monthly total would be $85/mo for six months. Afterwards, it would go up to about $110/mo. Then after a year, $125/mo.
> 
> I had flat out told the rep that I don't want to call in every month or even every six months hunting for deals. I have better things to do with my time. When it was clear to her that the price wasn't right, she kept pushing to let me know that I could call in every month and ask for more discounts and she could offer me a one-time credit of $25 to help cover the difference the first month.
> 
> That was the absolute best she said she could do. I went through with the cancellation. My benchmark was basically TiVo ($15) + SlingTV ($25) + standalone HBO Go ($20). I could even subscribe to my local cable company and get all the channels I watch + HBO for $70/mo and that's a non-promo price.
> 
> Time to go install my antenna...


Me too and I am glad that I left Direct TV. I was paying 105 for the choice package. I had two DVRs I call to see if they could offer me a lower bill they only offer me $10 per/month. That's was gong to bring my bill from 105 to 95. I am saving a total of $75 per month. I hook up my OTA antenna with a pre-amp and I am getting locals from two major markets. I purchase a Tivo Raomio with a Lifetime membership and I will never look back. Currently I am paying $30 with Sling TV. My bill just kept going up with DTV every single year...I had enough with their price hikes. Good luck to everyone. I highly recommend my setup and I will get my money back in 7 months.


----------



## jweek

Haven't seen it mentioned here, this is what I did:

Call 1-800-531-5000
Get to retentions department
Confirm you are in retentions department
Don't bother with their offers and simply request a cancellation 2 weeks out
Confirm cancellation date
Wait to receive "We won't you back", "Let us make it right", "blah blah" call or email with special 877-250-4624 number and NEWDEAL1 or NEWDEAL2 code
If you receive that email, great. Go ahead and call in as soon as you receive it.
If you DO NOT receive the email in a few days, call the 877-250-4624 number anyway and tell them you received the email
You may get turned down for "not being in their system" yet
If that is the case, ask if they can get you added to the system
No matter what they say, call back in 48 hours or so and try again
You may still have to haggle with them a bit to get everything ($200 GC, 12 month discounts on package, free 2015 Sunday Ticket Max, 3 months of premium movie channels, all requiring a 12 month commitment (24 months if you elect to receive new equipment)), but they also may just lay it all out there for you from the start
If all else fails, you can always call the 1-800-531-5000 number back before the date you set and have the cancellation removed and try the whole process again later


----------



## forecheck

Do you lose grandfathered packages like Total Choice Xtra?


----------



## PHL

This is a reminder for anyone that got the NFL Sunday Ticket as a free promo last year.

If you don't want to renew, *you must call in to DirecTV and have them remove it from your account. *

I logged into my account to review my bills, and I saw that Sunday Ticket was set up to Auto-Renew. I was not able to remove it via the website, so you must talk to a live CSR.

It looks like there are no refunds once the regular season starts in September. You have plenty of time to cancel, but why wait? I think the ST will cost you around $250 if you don't cancel.


----------



## joshjr

I called and got $50 off my bill for the next 12 months, free Sunday Ticket MAX and MLB Extra Innings. No complaints here. Gotta love DirecTV.


----------



## rapidturtle

I got $30 off a month for a year, Free ST standard, Showtime for 4 months, and a HR44 coming to replace my 34. I can't complain...


----------



## fsquid

just did the whole cancellation in the future thing. I haven't asked for anything lately. The woman could only offer me $20 a month for the next year.


----------



## aces99

peds48 said:


> is called a "benefit" same as I get medical, dental and so on. so is NOT a discount.


One could argue that getting a discount is a "benefit" for being a long time loyal customer. DTV makes good money weather they give people discounts or not. The amount of people that actually phone up and ask for a discount is minuscule compared to their actually customer base. If you added up what they pay in discount to what they make it wouldn't even be a blip on the radar. If they stopped giving discount tomorrow they wouldn't pass the cost savings onto their customers, they would just make even more. When you buy a house you negotiate the price, when you buy a car, TV, computer you negotiate and shop around. So why is it any difference to shop around for the best price for TV or internet or cable service. Nobody should feel bad and nobody is saying they are "entitled" to it.


----------



## MysteryMan

I'll say it again. Local channels, news channels, and government channels are a necessity. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is expensive.


----------



## Shades228

MysteryMan said:


> I'll say it again. Local channels, news channels, and government channels are a necessity. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is expensive.


Corrected it for you. I went over 20 years without having pay tv or OTA and did fine.This includes dealing with weather emergencies such as tornado's every year.


----------



## MysteryMan

Shades228 said:


> Corrected it for you. I went over 20 years without having pay tv or OTA and did fine.This includes dealing with weather emergencies such as tornado's every year.


You're a isolated case, not the norm.


----------



## raott

Not sure what this has to do with anything that is being discussed. Are you saying that luxury items are not to be negotiated? Do you pay full price for cars, jewelry, or large electronic goods?



MysteryMan said:


> I'll say it again. Local channels, news channels, and government channels are a necessity. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is expensive.


----------



## peds48

raott said:


> Not sure what this has to do with anything that is being discussed. Are you saying that luxury items are not to be negotiated? Do you pay full price for cars, jewelry, or large electronic goods?


Services can't be compared to physical goods. Have you called you electric or water company and ask for discounts?

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

peds48 said:


> Services can't be compared to physical goods. Have you called you electric or water company and ask for discounts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


That depends on where you live. My mother, in Georgia has no choice in providers and you basically pay what they want to charge you for electricity and gas.
In Texas we have many choices. This causes the providers to have different plans within the same provider and several providers to choose from. I was on a plan that changed with every change of the price of natural gas for my electricity. Last year since the natural gas had gone up a lot I asked them to check the many plans again my past usage and tell me which plan was the best for me. They did and I changed to a fixed price per Kwh for 2 years. When I am close to contract end I will be calling them again to see what is best.
Other examples of plans are
Free nights during the week ( night is/was from 12 to 6 am ).
Free weekends
Free between the hours of 7-10 am and the hours of 7-10 pm.
They can easily do this with the new electronic wi-fi meters that send in the usage every hour.
I can access my usage in a graph and detail it down to the hour. Of course the data is 48 hours old but it is a useful tool.


----------



## raott

We've been through this many other times. See my other posts on the issue. In short, electric and water are monopolies.

You can bet I've negotiated price on services like lawn services, construction, satellite radio and internet. Bottom line, whether it is a good or service does not matter, where there is competition, the price is usually negotiable.



peds48 said:


> Services can't be compared to physical goods. Have you called you electric or water company and ask for discounts?
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades228

MysteryMan said:


> You're a isolated case, not the norm.


I don't think so I would say that most people who are in their early teens to early thirty's don't place as much value on TV watching. That's not to say people don't do it but truly value it as something they really need to do? I don't think so. I was always out doing stuff with my friends. There was no necessity involved what so ever with TV for any of us. We would watch movies but I can never recall an instance of us just sitting around watching TV. There really is no necessity for any TV. For certain shows like Soprano's we would just get the box set.


----------



## Billzebub

peds48 said:


> Services can't be compared to physical goods. Have you called you electric or water company and ask for discounts?
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


With electric competition I'm offered discounts on my electric rate all the time. Water rates are a regulated legal monopoly and have no comparison to TV service.


----------



## GeorgeLazenby

joshjr said:


> I called and got $50 off my bill for the next 12 months, free Sunday Ticket MAX and MLB Extra Innings. No complaints here. Gotta love DirecTV.


Did you already have DirecTV? Did you threaten to cancel NFL Sunday Ticket?


----------



## joshjr

GeorgeLazenby said:


> Did you already have DirecTV? Did you threaten to cancel NFL Sunday Ticket?


Yes I have been with direcTV since 2008 and had Sunday Ticket every year. I had already had Sunday Ticket removed from my account earlier this year. I knew I would get it back but this was one of the easiest calls I have ever made to get a good deal on Sunday Ticket. No threats at all just a simple inquiry about getting a deal on Sunday Ticket.


----------



## bp10

Been a customer since 2001 with a 2 year break from 05-07. They actually said I had been a customer since 2001 the second time I called. Anyway, I called to find out when my commitment ended, which was Sep 7. I told the rep what I was looking at, Dish with 2yr price lock for AT120 plus, Hopper with sling and 2 joeys for $63 plus taxes and fees. I am currently on the XTRA package with the sports pack, Whole home with a Genie, 2 Genie minis, and an HR24-100 that they replaced my broken HR23-700 with after these calls. I asked if they could get close and he said sure, let's take a look. I was offered:

$30 off XTRA for a year with 12 month commitment
$10 off 12months/base package
$10 off Adv DVR for a year
$ 3 off for a year (he said regional sports fee, but that's not what it shows)
then
$10 off sports pack for 6 months
$ 5 off loyalty discount 6 months
Free 2015 NFL Sunday Ticket (upgraded to Max for free when I called back to accept the deal, she had to manually credit my account)

$68 off my bill for 6 months and then $53 off for the next 6 after that and free Sunday Ticket Max was the total offer.

I was given the retention number and a PIN to call back. I did a couple days later and took the deal. Both calls were very cordial conversations. My bill will be a little higher than it would have been at Dish but I have more programming, no new Dish setup, free Sunday Ticket Max, and stay with the company I really want for my TV service anyway.

As has been stated before, be nice, know what you're looking for, be prepared to cancel if you need to (it really helps if you've actually looked at other services and have some idea how much they cost and what you would get with them). I had every intention of cancelling in September and moving to Dish, but I couldn't pass up this deal. I'll probably call back next year when my commitment is up to see if they can stay competitive on price, but I'm at least staying with DirecTV for another year.


----------



## DR2420

bp10 said:


> Been a customer since 2001 with a 2 year break from 05-07. They actually said I had been a customer since 2001 the second time I called. Anyway, I called to find out when my commitment ended, which was Sep 7. I told the rep what I was looking at, Dish with 2yr price lock for AT120 plus, Hopper with sling and 2 joeys for $63 plus taxes and fees. I am currently on the XTRA package with the sports pack, Whole home with a Genie, 2 Genie minis, and an HR24-100 that they replaced my broken HR23-700 with after these calls. I asked if they could get close and he said sure, let's take a look. I was offered:
> 
> $30 off XTRA for a year with 12 month commitment
> $10 off 12months/base package
> $10 off Adv DVR for a year
> $ 3 off for a year (he said regional sports fee, but that's not what it shows)
> then
> $10 off sports pack for 6 months
> $ 5 off loyalty discount 6 months
> Free 2015 NFL Sunday Ticket (upgraded to Max for free when I called back to accept the deal, she had to manually credit my account)
> 
> $68 off my bill for 6 months and then $53 off for the next 6 after that and free Sunday Ticket Max was the total offer.
> 
> I was given the retention number and a PIN to call back. I did a couple days later and took the deal. Both calls were very cordial conversations. My bill will be a little higher than it would have been at Dish but I have more programming, no new Dish setup, free Sunday Ticket Max, and stay with the company I really want for my TV service anyway.
> 
> As has been stated before, be nice, know what you're looking for, be prepared to cancel if you need to (it really helps if you've actually looked at other services and have some idea how much they cost and what you would get with them). I had every intention of cancelling in September and moving to Dish, but I couldn't pass up this deal. I'll probably call back next year when my commitment is up to see if they can stay competitive on price, but I'm at least staying with DirecTV for another year.


Goodness, that is one heck of a deal! I wonder with AT&T taking over with such deals as this... If this will be it for anything like this. I just can't see AT&T doing things like this.


----------



## rmmccann

I called yesterday - best the guy could offer was $10/off for a year on XTRA and $10/off for a year on Advanced Receiver Fee. Had I been interested in additional programming there were the usual "[insert premium movie channel] free for 3 months" sort of deals. I didn't actually call the retention department directly, but called the 800# and asked to cancel service.

May call back in a couple months and try what was suggested up thread with the cancellation date two weeks out.


----------



## bmetelsky

rmmccann said:


> I called yesterday - best the guy could offer was $10/off for a year on XTRA and $10/off for a year on Advanced Receiver Fee. Had I been interested in additional programming there were the usual "[insert premium movie channel] free for 3 months" sort of deals. I didn't actually call the retention department directly, but called the 800# and asked to cancel service.
> 
> May call back in a couple months and try what was suggested up thread with the cancellation date two weeks out.


That's still $20/month off, quite a savings, I think. It's like a $240 coupon!!


----------



## rwmair

rmmccann said:


> I called yesterday - best the guy could offer was $10/off for a year on XTRA and $10/off for a year on Advanced Receiver Fee. Had I been interested in additional programming there were the usual "[insert premium movie channel] free for 3 months" sort of deals. I didn't actually call the retention department directly, but called the 800# and asked to cancel service.
> 
> May call back in a couple months and try what was suggested up thread with the cancellation date two weeks out.


That's more than I was offered when I last tried. I was offered $10 off for a year, but contingent with a 12-month contract. I didn't want the contract extension, so I passed. I would have taken $20 a month off with no commitment!

I'll take the advice of the poster above about having an actual competitive monthly fee from Comcast for similar service.


----------



## rmmccann

bmetelsky said:


> That's still $20/month off, quite a savings, I think. It's like a $240 coupon!!


This is true. May have just been my expectations. When I was a Premier subscriber (under my wife's account), I was offered a $40/mo/year discount to keep service. We cancelled and reinstalled the following day under my name.



rwmair said:


> That's more than I was offered when I last tried. I was offered $10 off for a year, but contingent with a 12-month contract. I didn't want the contract extension, so I passed. I would have taken $20 a month off with no commitment!
> 
> I'll take the advice of the poster above about having an actual competitive monthly fee from Comcast for similar service.


I'm definitely going to see what Dish and my cable company are offering before I call back. Sounds like I did alright though.

Generally speaking, I call about once every 6 months or so to see what they can offer me. I've got a couple of $5/off per month discounts set to expire in the next few months so it may open the door for something else when those do go away.


----------



## nsykes

I had to set a cancellation date. Don't really want to cancel but it's getting far too expensive for what I have. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

I've been a customer since early 2008, I have always been able to call and maintain my bill around $72 a month at max. I have been out of contract for about a year. 

I have an HR44 genie and a HR24 on the Xtra package with the protection plan all 7 years. I have also referred countless people over the years and received credits for that.

Late June my bill had gone up about $25. I called and spoke to a gentlemen in retention who was super helpful. He issued an immediate credit and explained that the credits he was adding ($25 a month) would last for a year. I was very happy.

August comes and my bill is over $100. I call and they say that the previous rep was "wrong" and he had only issued a one time credit and didn't put the 12 month credits on. I explained that I could not afford that cost and all they offered was a $5 for 12 months. I told them that is too much and I needed to cancel. They said ok and I set my cancel date out for 2 weeks. 

I often have good luck with some companies on Twitter so I DM @DirectvService. They came back with same reply of you were offered a $5 a month credit. They were no help. I have called a few times since to inquire and they act as if they could care less that a 7 year customer has a cancellation date set. 

In my whole tenure I have never been treated this way. The reps seem very cold and unwilling to listen. Is this AT&T making changes and not caring? 

Sorry for the novel. Any suggestions??


----------



## mrknowitall526

I chatted the other day online and flat out said, what discounts do I qualify for? They gave me $5 per month off for 6 months and free Starz and Encore for 3 months. That was all they were able to do, but I didn't really try any harder.


----------



## tonyc

I think those kind of discounts are over now that AT&T is in charge.


----------



## smithrh

I called right around the AT&T official date, forget if it was one day before or after...

Similar experience to #570 on the previous page. I was absolutely ready to cancel, had looked at alternatives already and actually was going to cancel ($150 a month is foolish for what I was watching, which is very little compared to 3-5 years ago). 

Retention rep did well, I was cordial (friendly even) but firm that I was canceling. I did tell the rep that I was angry that I was a long-time customer (late 90s) and felt I was being taken advantage of. Since I had already decided to cancel, this was mentioned without any anger or bitterness, just reality. 

Like I mentioned, similar deal to #570, not exactly the same but close. 

I did have a poor experience about 6 months ago when I tried to reduce my bill and basically got no offers at all. That stuck in my craw, and I made sure that the retention rep was aware that they missed an opportunity then. I also made sure they knew I live in a competitive area, I have 3 different cable companies I can choose from. 

Like many others, I'm spending more and more time on-line and on cord-cutting services, my actual watching of content from DirecTV has plunged, making the price-to-value much weaker, even if the price had remained the same, which we all know isn't true. I'm using the next 12 months to see what becomes available, I suspect there will be a lot more options within that time period. 

I've also been disappointed in DirecTV's overall direction in the last 5-6 years as cost-cutting has come into play. DirecTV used to be the leader in adding HD programming, but that hasn't been the case in a long time now, yet the bills keep climbing, and other alternatives are less expensive and with more HD. Case in point, they took a public stance on cutting off TWC, but if you look at TWC's programming, it hasn't changed an iota. But no one should be getting weather from TV these days... 

Sorry, turned out to be a semi-rant, but I've not felt good about DirecTV for years now, even less so with more choices and with AT&T buying them. The clock is ticking for me to dump them entirely, regardless of discounts and incentives.


----------



## WestDC

Some things to Note- With the merger will come Layoffs as the call centers merge and other Day to Day businees operations cosolidate. What is online today for less will come to be more expensive as time goes on and more users "CUT THE CORD" for the internet cord Controled by Caps and overages 

Be Thankfull we can can still get Discounts or offers those days may soon be numbered.


----------



## Glenee

I thought this was the way it would be, when I first heard of the AT&T Merger. I even predicted it many months back and it was one prediction I really never wanted to come true. I can tell you right now that the Good Ol Days are over. AT&T has a track record and it never fails to hold course. The Days of a cancellation meaning something are over, their attitude from now on will be so what He/She was just a griper anyway.
My suggestion is that you don't say anything unless your ready to back it up. They have the upper hand the only competition is Dish in Satellite Viewing and that's worse.
I hope I am so wrong, but the track record speaks volumes.


----------



## DMRI2006

I reupped for a year with 12/mo discounts in June. I have the sad feeling this will likely be my last extension with them, after having been with Directv since they took over Primestar in the 90s. The only saving grace is unlike then, the alternatives are numerous in my area (Fios for one, and I already have their internet)


----------



## inkahauts

nsykes said:


> I had to set a cancellation date. Don't really want to cancel but it's getting far too expensive for what I have. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> I've been a customer since early 2008, I have always been able to call and maintain my bill around $72 a month at max. I have been out of contract for about a year.
> 
> I have an HR44 genie and a HR24 on the Xtra package with the protection plan all 7 years. I have also referred countless people over the years and received credits for that.
> 
> Late June my bill had gone up about $25. I called and spoke to a gentlemen in retention who was super helpful. He issued an immediate credit and explained that the credits he was adding ($25 a month) would last for a year. I was very happy.
> 
> August comes and my bill is over $100. I call and they say that the previous rep was "wrong" and he had only issued a one time credit and didn't put the 12 month credits on. I explained that I could not afford that cost and all they offered was a $5 for 12 months. I told them that is too much and I needed to cancel. They said ok and I set my cancel date out for 2 weeks.
> 
> I often have good luck with some companies on Twitter so I DM @DirectvService. They came back with same reply of you were offered a $5 a month credit. They were no help. I have called a few times since to inquire and they act as if they could care less that a 7 year customer has a cancellation date set.
> 
> In my whole tenure I have never been treated this way. The reps seem very cold and unwilling to listen. Is this AT&T making changes and not caring?
> 
> Sorry for the novel. Any suggestions??


You can call again and get to retention department, and say look, i got this deal set up from a competitor, will you match it? Yes or no?

I cant blame them on not giving you a big discount year after year all the time. I don't think you should be unhappy with that. And its possible they are trying not to be friendly because then they would feel bad about not giving you more. Or it could be they just don't sound as happy when they have to reject people asking for discounts because the system says no more. I wonder if you call in all the time if you didn't get on some list that said no more discounts. Some have had that happen.


----------



## MysteryMan

nsykes said:


> I had to set a cancellation date. Don't really want to cancel but it's getting far too expensive for what I have. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> I've been a customer since early 2008, I have always been able to call and maintain my bill around $72 a month at max. I have been out of contract for about a year.
> 
> I have an HR44 genie and a HR24 on the Xtra package with the protection plan all 7 years. I have also referred countless people over the years and received credits for that.
> 
> Late June my bill had gone up about $25. I called and spoke to a gentlemen in retention who was super helpful. He issued an immediate credit and explained that the credits he was adding ($25 a month) would last for a year. I was very happy.
> 
> August comes and my bill is over $100. I call and they say that the previous rep was "wrong" and he had only issued a one time credit and didn't put the 12 month credits on. I explained that I could not afford that cost and all they offered was a $5 for 12 months. I told them that is too much and I needed to cancel. They said ok and I set my cancel date out for 2 weeks.
> 
> I often have good luck with some companies on Twitter so I DM @DirectvService. They came back with same reply of you were offered a $5 a month credit. They were no help. I have called a few times since to inquire and they act as if they could care less that a 7 year customer has a cancellation date set.
> 
> In my whole tenure I have never been treated this way. The reps seem very cold and unwilling to listen. Is this AT&T making changes and not caring?
> 
> Sorry for the novel. Any suggestions??


The discount well isn't bottomless. It eventually dries up and one must either pay full price for their service or tighten one's belt.


----------



## inkahauts

Heck toss the protection plan. That's a good start right there.


----------



## peds48

MysteryMan said:


> The discount well isn't bottomless. It eventually dries up and one must either pay full price for their service or tighten one's belt.


Nailed it!


----------



## toneman

peds48 said:


> Services can't be compared to physical goods. Have you called you electric or water company and ask for discounts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I suppose you don't have auto and/or home insurance? Ever heard of good driver discount? Multi-insurance policy discount? Perhaps you'll argue semantics and say that insurance isn't really a service--maybe so, but it isn't physical goods either.

Some utility companies offer discounts for going paperless and/or auto-pay--wouldn't any of those be considered a discount?


----------



## peds48

toneman said:


> I suppose you don't have auto and/or home insurance? Ever heard of good driver discount? Multi-insurance policy discount? Perhaps you'll argue semantics and say that insurance isn't really a service--maybe so, but it isn't physical goods either.
> 
> Some utility companies offer discounts for going paperless and/or auto-pay--wouldn't any of those be considered a discount?


I did not have to ask for Good Driver Discount, it was applied on my account after 5 years of good driving record, automatically! I only have one car so don't qualify for multi auto discount. I am not against discounts, what is wrong is to use fallacy in order to get your way!


----------



## peds48

toneman said:


> Some utility companies offer discounts for going paperless and/or auto-pay--wouldn't any of those be considered a discount?


DIRECTV does the same.


----------



## xrobmn

I decided to call in tonight after reading the doom and gloom  I had a $10 and $5 credit each month and was 8 months into the 12 months of discounts when I changed my package.. which I noticed made me lose them.

So. called in.. asked for contract date.. said I was out of contract.. said I lost my prior credits and saw something from Charter (never would go to then. but hey) in the mail but thought I'd call in to see what they could do. also joked about the ATT merger and the new screen saver logo that always pops up at the worst times while watching shows.. she laughed as well and said she sees it

Said.. you have been dedicated since 2007. That they could give me $30 /mo off my package.. waive the DVR fee of $10 a month for a year. and a nice credit of $5 a month for a year. . for $45 off a month for a year. said they could also toss in Sunday Ticket.. I said I travel a little bit and was there anything they could do for Max.. said they had to check and then said they would charge me for it and credit it back. which shows.. said all the discounts end Aug 25, 2016 and to call back then for the best deals. lol.. not to bad if you ask me.. of course I took it.. think I did good..

08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 Advanced Receiver-DVR - 12moCrdtAdvRcvr ($10.00) $0.00
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX6690 XTRA - $5/12mValueDisc ($5.00) ($0.34)
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX6690 XTRA - $30/12mos/Agree ($30.00) ($2.06)
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 15 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX6690 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2015 - Pre-Ssn Sprt Cxl ($102.00) ($7.01)
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2015 - Charge $102.00 $7.01
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2015 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $0.00 $0.00
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2015 - Charge $0.00 $0.00
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 To Our Valued Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00
08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 Programming Agreement - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## nsykes

xrobmn said:


> I decided to call in tonight after reading the doom and gloom  I had a $10 and $5 credit each month and was 8 months into the 12 months of discounts when I changed my package.. which I noticed made me lose them.
> 
> So. called in.. asked for contract date.. said I was out of contract.. said I lost my prior credits and saw something from Charter (never would go to then. but hey) in the mail but thought I'd call in to see what they could do. also joked about the ATT merger and the new screen saver logo that always pops up at the worst times while watching shows.. she laughed as well and said she sees it
> 
> Said.. you have been dedicated since 2007. That they could give me $30 /mo off my package.. waive the DVR fee of $10 a month for a year. and a nice credit of $5 a month for a year. . for $45 off a month for a year. said they could also toss in Sunday Ticket.. I said I travel a little bit and was there anything they could do for Max.. said they had to check and then said they would charge me for it and credit it back. which shows.. said all the discounts end Aug 25, 2016 and to call back then for the best deals. lol.. not to bad if you ask me.. of course I took it.. think I did good..
> 
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 Advanced Receiver-DVR - 12moCrdtAdvRcvr ($10.00) $0.00
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX6690 XTRA - $5/12mValueDisc ($5.00) ($0.34)
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX6690 XTRA - $30/12mos/Agree ($30.00) ($2.06)
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 15 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX6690 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2015 - Pre-Ssn Sprt Cxl ($102.00) ($7.01)
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2015 - Charge $102.00 $7.01
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2015 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2015 - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 To Our Valued Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 08/11/2015 XXXXXXXX1712 Programming Agreement - Charge $0.00 $0.00


Wow! That is great. I hope to get that offer! Maybe once my services are disconnected they will send me a similar RECONNECT offer. I really don't want to leave and I do not believe that is too much to ask. When anybody can sign up at $46 a month for the same services a seven year customer has to negotiate to pay $72 for, that's when it becomes highly necessary to "negotiate" and fully expect that they will take care of their loyal customers. They obviously took care of http://www.dbstalk.com/user/466334-xrobmn/ Why should I have a different experience?
On a similar note, I believe eventually Directv will have to change its sales model. Offering bottom of the barrel pricing for one year but sticking you in a two year contract? Cmon! Consumers can't stand that stuff! Like the wireless industry has seen dramatic changes in the last 2 years I believe it is time to see pay TV go through a radical change as well. I'm hoping Directv is at the forefront but with AT&T in charge now, I'm not counting on it.


----------



## LC66

Just made the call to try to reduce my bill. Subscriber since 1998, Choice Package, no current credits. I called the main number and said Contract End Date. I was connected to a very pleasant CSR who verified my identity, thanked me for my business for 17 years and asked why I was calling. I explained I recently reviewed my finances and needed to reduce my entertainment budget. I said I received an offer from Dish Network for their Top 250 Channel Package, Hopper DVR and receiver for $58/month. I told her I really enjoyed DirecTV and wanted to see if they had any offers to lower my bill to get it close to the Dish Network offer.

She said she didn't want me to leave DirecTV and she would check to see what she could do. She came back quickly with an offer of $3.00/month off Sports Programming, $10/month of the Choice package, $10.00 loyalty discount, and another $20.00/month off the base package. I said that sounded awesome, though I wasn't really interested in Sports Programming except for NFL football, and was there anyway they could throw in Sunday Ticket as well. She said absolutely, however that would entail a 12 month contract. I said thank you, I will agree to that.

My bill went from $106 to $63. Needless to say I am pretty happy. Total call time was about 5 minutes. I got lucky with the CSR, she was very friendly and pleasant.


08/12/2015

XXXXXXXX3017

CHOICE - Save$3/12months

($3.00)

($0.34)

08/12/2015

XXXXXXXX3017

CHOICE - $10/12months

($10.00)

($1.14)

08/12/2015

XXXXXXXX7401

Advanced Receiver-DVR - 12moCrdtAdvRcvr

($10.00)

($0.70)

08/12/2015

XXXXXXXX3017

CHOICE - $20/12moBasePkg

($20.00)

($2.29)

08/12/2015

XXXXXXXX7401

NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2015 HD - Charge

$0.00

$0.00

08/12/2015

XXXXXXXX7401

NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2015 - Charge

$0.00

$0.00

08/12/2015

XXXXXXXX7401

To Our Valued Customer - Charge

$0.00

$0.00

08/12/2015

XXXXXXXX7401

To Our Valued Customer - Charge

$0.00

$0.00

08/12/2015

XXXXXXXX7401

Programming Agreement - Charge

$0.00

$0.00


----------



## Wyannuzzi

PREMIER - Save$7/6moSTARZ
PREMIER - Save$5/6moSPORT
PREMIER - Save$7/6moSHOW
PREMIER - $5/24moBasePkg
PREMIER - Save$7/6moCMAX
PREMIER - Save$7/6moHBO
PREMIER - $5/6mValueDisc
Advanced Receiver-DVR - 12moCrdtAdvRcvr $10

Total $53.00


----------



## nsykes

nsykes said:


> I had to set a cancellation date. Don't really want to cancel but it's getting far too expensive for what I have. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> I've been a customer since early 2008, I have always been able to call and maintain my bill around $72 a month at max. I have been out of contract for about a year.
> I have an HR44 genie and a HR24 on the Xtra package with the protection plan all 7 years. I have also referred countless people over the years and received credits for that.
> Late June my bill had gone up about $25. I called and spoke to a gentlemen in retention who was super helpful. He issued an immediate credit and explained that the credits he was adding ($25 a month) would last for a year. I was very happy.
> August comes and my bill is over $100. I call and they say that the previous rep was "wrong" and he had only issued a one time credit and didn't put the 12 month credits on. I explained that I could not afford that cost and all they offered was a $5 for 12 months. I told them that is too much and I needed to cancel. They said ok and I set my cancel date out for 2 weeks.
> I often have good luck with some companies on Twitter so I DM @DirectvService. They came back with same reply of you were offered a $5 a month credit. They were no help. I have called a few times since to inquire and they act as if they could care less that a 7 year customer has a cancellation date set.
> In my whole tenure I have never been treated this way. The reps seem very cold and unwilling to listen. Is this AT&T making changes and not caring?
> Sorry for the novel. Any suggestions??


So my account cancelled out on Tuesday. I received an email confirming account disconnect and in it included a phone number to reconnect. I called and explained the situation and they ended up offering me the exact discounts others were offered here. NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free, Movie channels for 3 months free, Xtra package with Genie, One additional rec, Whole Home for $65 a month. Had to do a 12 month commitment. I'm happy committing at that price.


----------



## inkahauts

If you are adding a genie expect that to be a two year commitment.


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> If you are adding a genie expect that to be a two year commitment.


Actually make that, "any receiver except an SD box" is a 2 year commit.


----------



## dpeters11

peds48 said:


> Actually make that, "any receiver except an SD box" is a 2 year commit.


And isn't that an SD non-DVR that's not a 2? At one point I think boxes like the R16 were considered "advanced" and with a 2 year.


----------



## peds48

dpeters11 said:


> And isn't that an SD non-DVR that's not a 2? At one point I think boxes like the R16 were considered "advanced" and with a 2 year.


Correct, by "SD box" I meant a plain vanilla SD STB (D12 and below). SD DVR and above have a 2 year commit


----------



## supermod38

when i called after my 2 yrs were up they offered me O zip nadda, nothing at all.!!!!!


----------



## energyx

supermod38 said:


> when i called after my 2 yrs were up they offered me O zip nadda, nothing at all.!!!!!


Did you have any late bills? I've only been with them for 4 years and always used autopay. I even upgraded to a Genie in 2013. I had XTRA, XTRA Classic, XTRA and now Ultimate. The rep I spoke with said my account has the highest rating you can have (Read $55/month off what is currently $120/month before tax.)


----------



## tetatdo

Been a DTV customer for 10 years this year. Just called in and explained that Dish was offering a package I wanted that was 120/mo. The CSR went through and hooked me up with the following discounts:

30 a month for 12 mo with agreement for 1 year
10 off (waived advanced reciever fee) for 1 year
5 bucks off for 1 year for loyalty
14 bucks a month off showtime/hbo for 6 mo

Total savings, 59 dollars a month for 6 mo and 45 off for the entire year.

That is the best Ive done in 5 years.


----------



## supermod38

NEVER a late paytment in 15 years...................................................


----------



## mmmason23

Just called in, said contract end date. Got similar offers as stated here. Was on the entertainment package, upped me to choice and gave me
20 off 1 yr
10 off 1 yr Dvr fee
5 off 1 yr
And free redzone. Offered me either redzone free with no commitment or Sunday ticket with one year commitment , chose redzone 
Since I mainly watch that anyway


----------



## Mr.Scarface

Called to quit.....was looking at Dish offer (wanted the Hopper with Sling for free) to reduce my bill.

DirecTv offered:
$30 off for 1 year
$10 off for 1 year (DVR fee maybe?)
$7 off HBO for 6 months
NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free
Genie DVR with 3 mini Genies for free (no install or activation....i'm already HD, Whole-Home setup)
I decide to pay for the GenieGo ($99 on bill..one time).
Of course, this required a 2 year commitment.

16 year customer.
Took the deal.


----------



## bossfan50

I'm not sure what good it does to post the deals as there are so many factors that go into what retentions can offer to an account. I guess it does help to see what gets offered to other people so here is my story.

Been with D* for 12 years. I currently have the XTRA package with no additional program services, 1 Genie, 1 HR22, and Whole Home. Historically I have always been able to get enough credits offered to keep my bill just under $80 per month. But my previous 2 calls I was told that nothing was available and on my last call I was told to let all of my credits expire before trying again in order to have the best chance to get some credits. So that is what I did. My last credit rolled off on my last billing cycle. I was under contract because I added a Genie but my contract is over in 1 week.

Without any credits my bill is now $116 a month with all fees and taxes. During my call I said that I can't afford to continue if my bill stays at $116 a month and that Dish has a 35th anniversary deal where I can get similar programming with a Hopper and Super Joey for $79 a month plus taxes. I was polite but very direct and told the CSR that I needed to get my bill under $80 a month without downgrading from XTRA. I was offered $10 programming credit and $10 HD credit for 12 months. Also offered a one time credit of $120. So basically it is $30 off per month for 12 months getting the bill down to $86 per month.

I kept pushing for more because I really want the bill to be under $80 which is what I can get with the Dish deal. I was told there is nothing else that can be offered. There was no contract commitment required so since the $120 one time credit hits the account right away I decided to take it and the other two credits. The Dish anniversary deal goes through October so I will re-evaluate before then but meanwhile I already have the $120 one time credit.

I was also offered Sunday Ticket but between watching my local team and the other games that are normally on CBS, Fox, NFL Network, and ESPN that is enough football for me so I really would not take advantage of watching other games. Instead of Sunday ticket I got RedZone added. 

So in summary the offer I took:

$10 Programming Credit (12 months)
$10 DVR Credit ($12 months)
$120 One Time Account Credit
NFL RedZone


----------



## KK in CT

i just called in and said "contract end date" at the prompt. I already new I was not under contract. That automatically transferred me to retention. I just politely said I was looking to see what my contract end date was as I received a nice offer from Comcast. Absolutely was not looking to switch. I was offered:

$40 off per month for 12 months (ended up accepting $35 to not have a one year contract)
Free NFL Sunday Ticket
Free Showtime for 4 months (which worked out well as I always subscribe to that for the next 4 months for Homeland)

I did ask about the redzone channel but they said I would have to pay $17/month to upgrade to Sunday Ticket Max, which I declined.

Definitely happy with the offer, and no contract extension. They did also offer me free hardware upgrades buy I already have a genie and HD boxes.


----------



## Rob

Customer since 2001, no missed payments. Nothing offered. I am scheduled to cancel on Friday. Cox Cable here I come.


----------



## toneman

Called into retention, told the rep that I am tired of seeing my DTV bill keep going up and that I see a Dish package similar to my current setup that would cost me ~$72/month plus tax, and then asked the rep what he can do to lower my monthly bill--I got:

$30 off per month for 1 year (1 year commitment--no big deal since I wound up upgrading one of my DVRs to a Genie--see below)
$10 DVR credit per month for 1 year
$5 off per month for 6 months

3 1/2 months free HBO (was supposed to be 3 months but the rep was able to waive the partial month for my having it added during the middle of my billing cycle)
4 months free Showtime

I opted not to get free ST and Redzone even though both were offered to me without my even asking about them.

I also asked for and got for free (w/ 2 year commitment):

1 Genie HD DVR (replace existing HR24--this should be free anyways since I have the Protection Plan)
1 Wireless Genie Mini (added as a 3rd receiver so an additional $6.50/month charge on my bill)
1 Wireless Genie Mini setup ($99 fee waived)


----------



## trh

toneman said:


> I also asked for and got for free (w/ 2 year commitment):
> 
> 1 Genie HD DVR (replace existing HR24--this should be free anyways since I have the Protection Plan)
> 1 Wireless Genie Mini (added as a 3rd receiver so an additional $6.50/month charge on my bill)
> 1 Wireless Genie Mini setup ($99 fee waived)


I'd keep the HR24. Gives you seven tuners and in case your Genie fails, you can still watch TV. But that is a personal preference.


----------



## Rob

toneman said:


> Called into retention, told the rep that I am tired of seeing my DTV bill keep going up and that I see a Dish package similar to my current setup that would cost me ~$72/month plus tax, and then asked the rep what he can do to lower my monthly bill--I got:
> 
> $30 off per month for 1 year (1 year commitment--no big deal since I wound up upgrading one of my DVRs to a Genie--see below)
> $10 DVR credit per month for 1 year
> $5 off per month for 6 months
> 
> 3 1/2 months free HBO (was supposed to be 3 months but the rep was able to waive the partial month for my having it added during the middle of my billing cycle)
> 4 months free Showtime
> 
> I opted not to get free ST and Redzone even though both were offered to me without my even asking about them.
> 
> I also asked for and got for free (w/ 2 year commitment):
> 
> 1 Genie HD DVR (replace existing HR24--this should be free anyways since I have the Protection Plan)
> 1 Wireless Genie Mini (added as a 3rd receiver so an additional $6.50/month charge on my bill)
> 1 Wireless Genie Mini setup ($99 fee waived)


What number did you call into? How did you get retention?

The best they will offer me is $7 off Showtime for six months.


----------



## toneman

trh said:


> I'd keep the HR24. Gives you seven tuners and in case your Genie fails, you can still watch TV. But that is a personal preference.


I currently have two HR24s--one of them is starting to act up and is the one that's getting replaced with the Genie; I'm keeping the other HR24 on the account and adding the Genie Wireless Mini as a 3rd receiver; in fact, that's what the retention rep suggested--that way I'd have access to seven tuners. Even if the one HR24 hadn't started to go bad, I still wouldn't have kept it activated since I was looking to put/add a receiver in a room that doesn't have a coax outlet and I wanted only 3 active receivers on my account--if it weren't for the coax outlet limitation I would have added the Genie and kept both HR24s on the account.



Rob said:


> What number did you call into? How did you get retention?
> 
> The best they will offer me is $7 off Showtime for six months.


I dialed the 800-531-5000 number and said "cancel" at the voice prompts--it'll then ask you if you indeed wish to cancel--just say yes and it'll then automatically transfer you to retentions.

Depending on whether you're still on contract, what DTV may offer you will vary although I've read anecdotal evidence of folks getting pretty decent offers even though they still had a year left on their contract. Obviously if you're out of contract or close to it, you have a bit more ammunition to improve the odds of being offered a good deal.

FWIW--I'm not one of their "biggest" customers in terms of revenue generation, given that my bill is *only* $115/month for 2 HD DVRs, Total Choice, no premium subscriptions (e.g., HBO or NFLST), so that I was offered a combined $45 off for 6 months followed by $40 off for the folllowing 6 months was a pleasant surprise...and that doesn't even include the $10 ATT/DTV combined bill offer I've yet to sign up for. Yeah I'm now stuck with a 2-year commitment but hey, at least I got a free Genie Wireless Mini and free Genie Wireless Mini setup out of it.


----------



## Rob

Out of contract. Offered no where any deal to retain my business.


----------



## Bob Coxner

16 year sub. Out of contract. Told front-line CSR to patch me to Retention. I simply noted the current Dish promo (free HD, free DVR, no 2nd tv charge, etc) and said my non-existent wife was pushing me to save money but that I loved Sunday Ticket and asked what they could do to help me. I was offered $30 off a month for 12 months and free Sunday Ticket in exchange for a 1-year contract. I obviously took it.  I found it interesting that this contract only has a $120 cancellation fee ($10 per month, pro-rated) rather than the typical $480 ($20 a month, pro-rated) 2-year contract cancellation fee.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Rob said:


> Out of contract. Offered no where any deal to retain my business.


Did you speak to Retention or just the basic CSR? Retention is where you get the deals.


----------



## Rob

Bob Coxner said:


> Did you speak to Retention or just the basic CSR? Retention is where you get the deals.


Retention. Several times. Finally gave in and took their offer. Free showtime/starz/cinemax for 3 months. Free nfl redzone.


----------



## fudpucker

OK, I am really regretting my move from Dish to Directv right now. Not blaming anyone but myself (at least for part of this) for not doing enough homework.

Background: had Directv from 1995 to 2009, switched to Dish when we moved due to DTV not carrying the locals in HD at the time (they do now.) Was very happy with Dish, but was also happy with Directv. A year ago I took one of the offers from Directv for free ST (which is really the main reason I switched) and the standard promo deal.

My Dish bill, with no discounts, etc. with Hopper with Sling, two Joeys, the 250 channel package, was about $100 even total.

So, my Directv bill a year ago was about $89. That was for the 200 channel package - less channels but it was good enough. Genie and two minis, so basically same hardware set up, programming package a step down. ST was free, of course, so that piece is not in the equation at that point.

So, got my bill today. $184. I had called and got ST down to about $190. One piece that pisses me off, looking at the bill, is that Directv randomly called me July 27, said since you are such a loyal customer (1 year?) we want to give you HBO and Cinemax for free for 3 months. I said, OK. Well, looking at the bill, apparently "free" = $17.99 a month. What's on my bill is a credit of $13 off per month for 3 months for those - that is NOT free, and I would never have agreed to those for $18 a month, we never watch them, but I told the person who called me OK, if it is free for 3 months and I can cancel after that what the heck. (BTW - another thing that irritates me about DTV - with Dish, if I want to cancel anything, I just go to the web site and can do it online in my account. With Directv I'm forced to make a phone call.)

So that is just deceptive. The rest, well, that is just me. The ST is about $41 per month, so if I subtract the $18 and the $41 my bill would be about $120. That's still $20 higher and I honestly like the Dish hardware/software a lot better.

So, I guess a call to DTV is due today. Looking here, it appears that the expected response will be anywhere from not much of anything to perhaps a nice price relief.


----------



## MysteryMan

As I've said many times, when talking with a CSR with any service provider always get their name and ID number. Tends to keep things accurate and honest.


----------



## fudpucker

MysteryMan said:


> As I've said many times, when talking with a CSR with any service provider always get their name and ID number. Tends to keep things accurate and honest.


Yeah, I should have known better. But I never guessed a rep would call and just flat out lie to me. (Perhaps I can use that as a little leverage when I make my call - I still have a year left on my contract.)


----------



## MysteryMan

fudpucker said:


> Yeah, I should have known better. But I never guessed a rep would call and just flat out lie to me. (Perhaps I can use that as a little leverage when I make my call - I still have a year left on my contract.)


Better to say the rep was mistaken. It's a more polite way of putting it.


----------



## fudpucker

MysteryMan said:


> Better to say the rep was mistaken. It's a more polite way of putting it.


Good point, Don't want to be the customer giving the retention rep a hard time; there's that fine line. Over the years (started in 1995, moved a lot and so called a lot for deals each time we moved) the key has been to remember there's a person on the other end of the line, and that I need to make them WANT to help me out. We'll see what happens today.


----------



## MysteryMan

Good luck.


----------



## fudpucker

A good call. I tried "Contract End Date" and all I got was an automated response with my bill details. Tried a couple of times, that's all I got. So I said "Cancel" and got a regular CSR. Told him, in a friendly tone, I was under pressure from my wife to justify why we stayed with Directv at $185 when Dish was trying to get us back with a two year price lock at about $100 a month cheaper. He told me, well I see you got a reduction in Sunday Ticket, your promo credits ran out, nothing I can really do - so let me connect you with retention. (I thought I was about to be SOL.) So, fwiw, if you say "Cancel" and get someone, don't assume you're getting retention! I was surprised when he said he would transfer me to retention, just assumed that Cancel would automatically get me there.

Without a ton of details, got a great rep named Xavier (also got his ID - I will send a note to Directv praising him, I like to do that with a rep that helps me out.) I explained my situation, told him I wasn't calling to gripe, just can't handle the $185 when Dish is offering what they are offering. Also told him there was apparently a miscommunication because someone called, told me I was going to get HBO/Cinemax for free, but getting charged $18/month. He apologized for that and said I was not the first person to call with that issue. Told me he would removed it and give me a $30 credit (even though I've only paid $17.99) Then asked me if he got me down to around $100 per month with Sunday Ticket for free would that work for me? I might could have gotten more, but since I was paying about that for Dish, with no ST, I said that would be very generous of him and accepted.

He also took care of sending me a replacement Mini for one that's been giving me some intermittent issues. Waived any shipping charges, etc.

So, no jaw dropping deals, but a solid reduction from $185 to $100 with ST for free for the season. With the credits for the two payments I already made on ST, plus the $30 credit for the HBO/Cinemax, my next bill will be close to zero. So - I'm happy.

Again, my tone was friendly - told him up front I knew he probably got a ton of calls from people making demands, threats. etc. and I knew my bill was going to go up, and other than the HBO thing it was really all there for me to know but I just didn't realize it was going to go up so high. And that I needed ammo to keep my wife from killing me for not taking the Dish deal - happy wife=happy life.  We laughed and chatted about some things while he was looking up my account, etc.

FWIW


----------



## MysteryMan

Glad it worked out for you. Just keep in mind the discount well isn't bottomless and will eventually run dry with every account.


----------



## fudpucker

MysteryMan said:


> Glad it worked out for you. Just keep in mind the discount well isn't bottomless and will eventually run dry with every account.


Yep, for me the key will be what is the value of ST, which is the only real reason I went through the hassle of switching. I can't get my favorite team where I live, so ST is great (though I'd be perfectly happy to have an ST that only gave me my team and was a lot less money.) I MUCH prefer the Dish hardware and software, I just kinda learn to live with the Genie hardware software. When it is contract end date a year from now, if I can't get ST for free again I'll probably switch back to Dish. But for now, I'm happy for the next year.


----------



## mynameisjason

Just got off a 44:56 minute phone call with support. I have been having problems with my HR34 unit hard drive failing (it was replaced in May for the hard drive). The woman I spoke with offered to ship a brand new HR44 unit (will believe this once I see it) for free. Showtime was included for 4 months free as well.

With a new one year agreement I was given Sunday Ticket, and $35 off a month for one year. Which puts my bill at $91.78 per month now. As long as the Genie unit I get works, DirecTV will get no complaints from me.


----------



## llweigand

Premier customer since Jan. 2012. Have never paid full price. Called mid August since my promotions were ending. No deals other than free RedZone which I took. Called today, saying cancel 2 times at prompts. Asked if new promotions available since mine were expiring. CSR took around five minutes to give me $29 off my bill for 6 months. $5 for loyalty, $7 for Cinemax, $7 for HBO and $10 for sports package. Good enough for me, still happy with Directv.


----------



## woody1173

Just another data point:

I'm just coming to the end of my initial 2-yr agreement, autopay, choice only, HR44+3mini. Called last year at this time and got ST max 1/2 price. Called just now and got $40 discount for 1 year, free ST (but had to pay $100 for max), free showtime 4 mos (which they said will automatically roll off). Also got GenieGo free, and no ship cost. I committed for 1 year.

I also asked to swap 1 mini for a wireless mini. They said they would waive the $99 fee for the wireless mini, but charge me $99 for the bridge. No install cost. But it would have required a 2-yr agreement. I declined.


----------



## cb35

I pretty much got shot down. under contract another 15 months (not sure how that got to be but separate issue) - called last month and got Sunday Ticket Max for half off (it was all I asked for). called today because a $20/mo promo for 12 months expired. I thought it would be a quick renewal and no problem. Was told that wasn't available and best they could do is $5 x 6 mos and $5 x 5 months off nba league pass (which I usually order). 

Customer since 2011.


----------



## energyx

cb35 said:


> I pretty much got shot down. under contract another 15 months (not sure how that got to be but separate issue) - called last month and got Sunday Ticket Max for half off (it was all I asked for). called today because a $20/mo promo for 12 months expired. I thought it would be a quick renewal and no problem. Was told that wasn't available and best they could do is $5 x 6 mos and $5 x 5 months off nba league pass (which I usually order).
> 
> Customer since 2011.


I think the key is to pay basically full rate for the last part of your contract. Once you are out, they seem more willing to deal. I paid full price for about 8 months, then called after my contract end and they gave me $55 off for 6/months and $50 for 6/months after that. It required a 1-year agreement, but all I was looking for was a match to what cable/Tivo or Dish was going to cost me if I switched.


----------



## MysteryMan

cb35 said:


> I pretty much got shot down. under contract another 15 months (not sure how that got to be but separate issue) - called last month and got Sunday Ticket Max for half off (it was all I asked for). called today because a $20/mo promo for 12 months expired. I thought it would be a quick renewal and no problem. Was told that wasn't available and best they could do is $5 x 6 mos and $5 x 5 months off nba league pass (which I usually order).
> 
> Customer since 2011.


Read post #623.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

As the years go on, and I've been with DirecTV for over 17 years, all of this calling and haggling gets tiring. Our changing viewing habits and priorities along with more streaming choices (HBO Now, Showtime, etc.) are making us seriously consider cutting the cord.

Being able to cancel a premium channel for a few months simply by going online is worth a lot to me. I hate having to make a phone call, then waiting on hold, listening to the mandatory sales pitch, etc. 

Of course, if DirecTV would offer more choices of smaller, less expensive programming packages, that would perhaps make us more likely to stay.


----------



## fudpucker

Captain Spaulding said:


> As the years go on, and I've been with DirecTV for over 17 years, all of this calling and haggling gets tiring. Our changing viewing habits and priorities along with more streaming choices (HBO Now, Showtime, etc.) are making us seriously consider cutting the cord.
> 
> Being able to cancel a premium channel for a few months simply by going online is worth a lot to me. I hate having to make a phone call, then waiting on hold, listening to the mandatory sales pitch, etc.
> 
> Of course, if DirecTV would offer more choices of smaller, less expensive programming packages, that would perhaps make us more likely to stay.


Yeah, I get why Directv wants you to jump through hoops and have a salesman try to talk you out of it, but I really appreciated the user friendly approach of letting you just go into your account online and add or subtract anything you wanted, any time of any day or night.


----------



## toneman

woody1173 said:


> Just another data point:
> 
> I'm just coming to the end of my initial 2-yr agreement, autopay, choice only, HR44+3mini. Called last year at this time and got ST max 1/2 price. Called just now and got $40 discount for 1 year, free ST (but had to pay $100 for max), free showtime 4 mos (which they said will automatically roll off). Also got GenieGo free, and no ship cost. I committed for 1 year.
> 
> I also asked to swap 1 mini for a wireless mini. They said they would waive the $99 fee for the wireless mini, but charge me $99 for the bridge. No install cost. But it would have required a 2-yr agreement. I declined.


Hmmm, have you received DTV credits in the past? Just curious, since with my recent experience of being a 13+ year customer out of contract and not having received a bunch of credits for at least 2 years, I was able to get a free Wireless Genie Mini and free bridge (along with upgrading one of my HR24s to HR54--free as well)--all for the price of my agreeing to a 2-year commitment.


----------



## fudpucker

toneman said:


> Hmmm, have you received DTV credits in the past? Just curious, since with my recent experience of being a 13+ year customer out of contract and not having received a bunch of credits for at least 2 years, I was able to get a free Wireless Genie Mini and free bridge (along with upgrading one of my HR24s to HR54--free as well)--all for the price of my agreeing to a 2-year commitment.


Having scoured these forums in the Sunday Ticket threads and the lower your bill threads, etc. I've come to the conclusion that, if you truly get a retention CSR (and it is not obvious when you get one - I've seen several people, including myself, say Cancel or Contract End Date and NOT connect with a Retention CSR until you explicitly ask for one) they can basically do whatever they want. I see, for example, some people who haven't had ST in a couple of years, been a good customer for 10 or more years, etc. only get a pittance. Others who would seem to be less "worthy" get a lot more - for example, I'm only into my second year of a two year contract, just shifted from Dish to Directv a year ago, just had all the credits/bonuses they give a new subscriber, just had ST for free, and got told there was really nothing much they could do for me because of all of that. I called back and got a Retention CSR who, for whatever reason, decided he wanted to help me out, so he gave me ST for free and a few other nice things. Again - only a customer for 1 year, just had all the credits, etc.

I've yet to find a common logic on who gets what reading all the stuff on here.


----------



## woody1173

In response to toneman and fudpucker, I'm sure there is logic in the retention offers, and it's probably all tied to revenue that we give them vs. hard costs (equipment and install) that they incur. In my case, I got a great deal from Costco exactly 2 years ago to switch from FIOS. After year 1 some (BUT NOT ALL) of my discounts rolled off, and the only offer I got was 1/2 off ST max (in fairness, I didn't ask for or expect anything more than that). It sounds like toneman has probably given them more revenue lately than I have, and therefore "deserves" a better retention offer.

When we read the retention deals in this forum (or any of the others out there) we never get ALL of the details. I would guess that if a person were to track every penny of revenue over the life of a customer (or the past 3/5/whatever years that DTV judges is relevant) vs. the actual equipment/install costs over that time, plus any ancillary considerations (referrals? autopay? PPV/sports/premiums? customer service issues? etc etc), there is a very predicable logic to exactly what DTV is willing to do to respond to a retention request. 

It seems reasonable to assume that CSRs are authorized (and likely encouraged or even compelled) to offer "X" (whatever their formula spits out based on the customer profile) whenever someone calls to play the retention game. The CSRs are probably further authorized to extend the initial offer by (30%? 40%? 50%?) if pushed. But I doubt there is much room (certainly some, but not a lot) for true negotiation beyond that. 

For instance, in my case, assume I had paid full price for ST max last year instead of calling and getting the 50% discount. Doesn't it seem likely that they would have been more willing to give me the $99 bridge this year?


----------



## phodg

I'm a 15+ year customer, out of contract, with the Premier plan ($170/month). They offered me $83 off for 6 months, $40 off for 6 months after that and NFL Sunday Ticket for free. I figured it was a good offer, so I took it.


----------



## Ibby14

I called about a service call and just happened to ask about lowering my bill. I've been a Premier Package customer since '95. I received $54/month off my bill for 2 years and they gave my the football package for free for this season, I just have to call to cancel after this season or it will auto renew, plus the service call to my house was going to cost $50 because it didn't involve their equipment, and I got that waived. They told me I was eligible for these things because I've been such a good customer for so long.


----------



## fudpucker

Yeah, in my case honestly it didn't make much sense: they gave me Sunday Ticket for free, even though I've only been with them for 1 year, got ST for free last year, don't subscribe to any premium movie channels. Maybe I just got a CSR in a good mood.


----------



## press1280

Rob said:


> Out of contract. Offered no where any deal to retain my business.


I was in the same boat as you when I called last year, was customer since 2005. I also talked to 3 different people who were only willing to do like 5 bucks off per month and give me a few extra channels for free. I actually had to follow through and cancel (it's best when you go on vacation).
I got a "We want you back" email, and I called back and got the same deal that new customers get.
I have to call again since my year of discounts is up. We'll see what kind of deal I get now that I'm technically a subscriber since (only) 2014.


----------



## 1980ws

So I have a new roof going up within the next month, and wasn't sure I wanted the DTV dish back on the roof. The more I thought about it, the more I wondered why I still have DTV because we just don't watch that much. I've lost interest in the NFL, get MLB & NHL online. Watch a few shows on TNT, some HGTV, and the rest is HBO, Showtime & Netflix. 4 TV's hooked up, got an older $79 package, and even with a few credits my bill is north of $150. Wife agreed we could seriously downsize, so I called and got retention, asked if they'd be willing to discount me back a little more to keep our business (started 2008). Nothing. Said I could get a lesser package, maybe suspend the account for 6 months and see if we still wanted their service. Ok I said. I'll think about that. Hung up and told the wife we're moving on. Gonna save about a hundred a month with Orlando OTA and online content. It will be an adjustment, but we saw it coming. No grievances here. They've been good to me over the years, and it is still the best TV service on the planet.


----------



## toneman

woody1173 said:


> It sounds like toneman has probably given them more revenue lately than I have, and therefore "deserves" a better retention offer.


Depends on what one believes "more revenue" constitutes--prior to DTV recently giving me a bunch of credits/freebies, my bill was $115/month for Total Choice (no paid premium channels, never bought a PPV on On Demand movie from DTV), two HD DVRs, Whole Home DVR service and DTV basic protection plan; you didn't indicate as to how much your bill is so I don't know if I've given them more revenue than you have, but I can assure you I am definitely not one of DTV's biggest residential customers, as far as revenue generation is concerned. As I alluded to in my previous post, I wonder if the fact that I hadn't called them in about/at least two years asking for bill reduction credits may have been a factor in them giving me a bunch of credits and free upgrades this time around.



fudpucker said:


> Yeah, in my case honestly it didn't make much sense: they gave me Sunday Ticket for free, even though I've only been with them for 1 year, got ST for free last year, don't subscribe to any premium movie channels. Maybe I just got a CSR in a good mood.


LOL yeah the retention rep I got was in a really good mood; I don't know if certain retention reps have more power than others, or perhaps some reps aren't nearly as willing to see how far they can go in wanting to give you credits--my rep not only gave me 3 months HBO, he was willing to credit me another half-month on top of the 3 months so that my HBO freebie wouldn't end in the middle of my billing cycle...and as I mentioned earlier, he was willing to give me ST even though I hadn't even mentioned anything about it (I wasn't planning on asking about it regardless). Also mildly surprised that he gave me both a Wireless Genie Mini and wireless bridge for free--based on previous anecdotal evidence most other folks were able to get one or the other for free, but not both.

I suppose I could gain another $20/month in savings if I can get them to credit me $10 for auto bill pay, plus another $10 if I combine my DTV and ATT bills.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

DirecTV customer since 1995. I'm currently on the Choice package with two HD DVRs, no whole home, no protection plan, no premiums, no sport packages, and out of contract. Last credits ran out last month and bill was $102. Called just now and asked when my contract expires. Was told I was no longer under contract and was asked why I was interested. Stated that my local telco just ran fiber optic to our home (true) and they were advertising several digital television deals (true). The agent noted that I had been with D* for 20 years and would be happy to check and see what he could do for me. Was offered $30 off/month for 12 months + Sunday Ticket & RedZone + free equipment upgrades + free premiums for 3 months in exchange for a 1 year contract. I took the $30/month and Sunday Ticket/RedZone. I have nearly 2 TB (eSATA) recorded and attached to my aging HR20 and some stuff I still want to watch on the HR21. Maybe next year on the equipment upgrades. With so much recorded I don't need more (3 months of free premiums). Pretty good return on a ~6 minute call.


----------



## rwbuck

Been a customer for about 8 years, contract expires in 2 weeks. Have Choice Classic, Sports Package, DVR, Whole Home, Protection, 5 receivers, Sent an email asking when my contract was up, they sent an email back telling me to call a certain number that had a Pin number. Called and very nicely told them I liked Direct but the cost was too nigh. They responded quickly with $10 off the sports package (for 6 mo), waived $10 DVR fee for 12 mo, and offered $20 off the Classic package for a year... or $30 off Classic for a year if I agreed to a new 12 mo contract. Took about 10 minute of my time to save $540 for the next year.


----------



## rnwjr

I saw the DirecTV and AT&T combined billing commercial with Star Trek to save $10 a month. I signed up and merged the accounts on 9/10 my DirecTV bill had been due and on 9/23 my ATT is due... Both had been on autopay and now they are no longer on it and both show a $0 balance (nether have been paid for this month by me as of yet). Anyone else have similar issues... I was going to call customer service, but figured they wouldn't have any answers as of yet.


----------



## kb24sd

Here goes my long post.

My Mom had an account with Directv for 3 years, she canceled the account after she sold her house back in June.We were out of contract.During that time I was the one who called in and talked to retention's department and mainly dealt with the account on what packages, promo deals, account credits, half off on NFL Sunday Ticket Max for 2 years after the first free year etc.

Alright so last Saturday I went into my local Costco and signed up as a new customer under my name, credit check, and social security #. Everything went through and the Costco rep called Directv to get my order in while I was at the store.I got my paperwork & account #.I went home that day and registered on directv's website to manage my account and so I could watch NFLST Max online through my PS4 since the next earliest install date was not until next Tuesday.

So come this past Monday I get a call from Directv's account verification department saying I wouldn't be able to sign up as a new customer even though I had moved to a new house since I was listed under my Mom's old Directv account.I argued with them and said that's BS and that their rules & paperwork say only if the relationship on the 2 people's account were spouse or married which I clearly was not.The Directv rep from the verification team then told me ok "well we are going to need a copy of your rental lease, to determine if you qualify as a new customer".So today I emailed them my current house residence rental lease agreement and they approved me as a new customer.I then called the regular Directv customer service phone # went through the prompts and spoke to a CSR and simply said I would like to add a referral from a friend who's also a Directv customer.I gave his account # and verified his name and she applied the discount with no problem.

So right now my deal is this:
-Directv with Choice package, free NFLST Max.
-$200 Coscto gift card.
-$10 off with auto pay.

My monthly bill comes out to $45 and some change for the first year. I may also try getting the additional $10 off if I switch my cell phone provider from Verizon and go back to AT&T and combine my Directv bill.

Install is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## jimmie57

kb24sd said:


> Here goes my long post.
> 
> My Mom had an account with Directv for 3 years, she canceled the account after she sold her house back in June.We were out of contract.During that time I was the one who called in and talked to retention's department and mainly dealt with the account on what packages, promo deals, account credits, half off on NFL Sunday Ticket Max for 2 years after the first free year etc.
> 
> Alright so last Saturday I went into my local Costco and signed up as a new customer under my name, credit check, and social security #. Everything went through and the Costco rep called Directv to get my order in while I was at the store.I got my paperwork & account #.I went home that day and registered on directv's website to manage my account and so I could watch NFLST Max online through my PS4 since the next earliest install date was not until next Tuesday.
> 
> So come this past Monday I get a call from Directv's account verification department saying I wouldn't be able to sign up as a new customer even though I had moved to a new house since I was listed under my Mom's old Directv account.I argued with them and said that's BS and that their rules & paperwork say only if the relationship on the 2 people's account were spouse or married which I clearly was not.The Directv rep from the verification team then told me ok "well we are going to need a copy of your rental lease, to determine if you qualify as a new customer".So today I emailed them my current house residence rental lease agreement and they approved me as a new customer.I then called the regular Directv customer service phone # went through the prompts and spoke to a CSR and simply said I would like to add a referral from a friend who's also a Directv customer.I gave his account # and verified his name and she applied the discount with no problem.
> 
> So right now my deal is this:
> -Directv with Choice package, free NFLST Max.
> -$200 Coscto gift card.
> -$10 off with auto pay.
> 
> My monthly bill comes out to $45 and some change for the first year. I may also try getting the additional $10 off if I switch my cell phone provider from Verizon and go back to AT&T and combine my Directv bill.
> 
> Install is scheduled for tomorrow.


Your $45.12 per month only lasts 3 months and that final credit drops off. If you drop that package at that time it will remain the $45.12.
If you do not drop it, it will go up by $50 per month.


----------



## kb24sd

jimmie57 said:


> Your $45.12 per month only lasts 3 months and that final credit drops off. If you drop that package at that time it will remain the $45.12.
> If you do not drop it, it will go up by $50 per month.


Trust me I know all about it and will call in to drop the movie channels in 3 months.Then probably call back in a month or so when they offer a deal on the HBO or Showtime.


----------



## peds48

kb24sd said:


>


Hopefully you are not expecting a Genie....


----------



## Aridon

rnwjr said:


> I saw the DirecTV and AT&T combined billing commercial with Star Trek to save $10 a month. I signed up and merged the accounts on 9/10 my DirecTV bill had been due and on 9/23 my ATT is due... Both had been on autopay and now they are no longer on it and both show a $0 balance (nether have been paid for this month by me as of yet). Anyone else have similar issues... I was going to call customer service, but figured they wouldn't have any answers as of yet.


I had to call D* manually and pay it. Showed no balance on the website and I was on autopay as well. Never drafted but was owed.


----------



## CraigerM

Just got ours combined with 12 MBPS UVerse Internet and got $5 off a month.


----------



## CraigerM

I forgot to add I used AT&T Live Chat to do this and it was easy. All you have to do is give them your account numbers and your UVerse Internet passcode and that's it.


----------



## badgerdave

I called last Sunday morning and asked to be connected with retention, which they did (I think). I told them I wanted to cancel Sunday Ticket that day (before the season games started) and that I wanted to cancel my service effective October 1. She asked why, and I told her that I was getting a 771 signal code on a bunch of my premium channels--including 700-720 so I sure wasn't going to pay for something I probably wasn't going to receive. I said I wasn't up for hopping on the web to do research so I could stay ahead of the (usually) incompetent tech who would be assigned to try an fix my problem, and that I was just going to go ahead and put everything into my FIOs account including TV.

She took inventory of what I would need to return (four out of eight receivers) and told me she would send out the recovery kits but never really even offered to send someone out to see what was wrong--never even tried to talk me out of leaving. Given that I've been paying them at least $225 a month for the last 12 years (and usually more in football season) I assumed they would want to keep me, but I'm really thinking they could care less. No offers of any kind to stay, nothing in the mail or e-mail--they didn't even adjust my bill to show the Sunday ticket cancellation. I would stay for the right offer, but I'm guessing that's not going to happen. Pretty amazing.


----------



## jimmie57

badgerdave said:


> I called last Sunday morning and asked to be connected with retention, which they did (I think). I told them I wanted to cancel Sunday Ticket that day (before the season games started) and that I wanted to cancel my service effective October 1. She asked why, and I told her that I was getting a 771 signal code on a bunch of my premium channels--including 700-720 so I sure wasn't going to pay for something I probably wasn't going to receive. I said I wasn't up for hopping on the web to do research so I could stay ahead of the (usually) incompetent tech who would be assigned to try an fix my problem, and that I was just going to go ahead and put everything into my FIOs account including TV.
> 
> She took inventory of what I would need to return (four out of eight receivers) and told me she would send out the recovery kits but never really even offered to send someone out to see what was wrong--never even tried to talk me out of leaving. Given that I've been paying them at least $225 a month for the last 12 years (and usually more in football season) I assumed they would want to keep me, but I'm really thinking they could care less. No offers of any kind to stay, nothing in the mail or e-mail--they didn't even adjust my bill to show the Sunday ticket cancellation. I would stay for the right offer, but I'm guessing that's not going to happen. Pretty amazing.


If I was the tech / CSR and you told me what you wrote,
I would not have offered you anything to stay either.
From what you wrote you were dead set on cancelling no matter what they said.
If she is sending return boxes sounds like you are already gone.


----------



## PHL

jimmie57 said:


> If I was the tech / CSR and you told me what you wrote,
> I would not have offered you anything to stay either.
> From what you wrote you were dead set on cancelling no matter what they said.
> If she is sending return boxes sounds like you are already gone.


I agree. I think the key is to get the tech/CSR on your side. A little courtesy goes a long way.

I called about a week ago to inquire about cancelling. We talked about what was available and I told her that I wasn't particularly interested in Sunday Ticket or premium movie channels. She was very honest and told me that all their current retention offers were centered around ST, and that I should call back in about a month to receive the new offers that were available then. She also spent about 10-15 minutes trying to figure out a way to get me an HR44 to replace my HR34. She wasn't able to do so, but she did schedule a technician visit to evaluate my HR34, and she noted the trouble ticket with my desire to upgrade. The tech will be here on Sunday, and I think I will be able to talk him into swapping my box.


----------



## badgerdave

I guess their CSRs are taking your perspective. It's deeply flawed mind you. Anytime you let a customer who has spent over $30,000 on your services walk away it's a bad business decision. Depending on who you believe, it's usually 6-7 times more costly to acquire a new customer than to retain an old one. Add to that you are going to give the new customer more than you are willing to give the old customer and that it probably requires a complete new installation it's probably north of 6-7 times for a company like Direct TV.


----------



## PHL

badgerdave said:


> I guess their CSRs are taking your perspective. It's deeply flawed mind you. Anytime you let a customer who has spent over $30,000 on your services walk away it's a bad business decision. Depending on who you believe, it's usually 6-7 times more costly to acquire a new customer than to retain an old one. Add to that you are going to give the new customer more than you are willing to give the old customer and that it probably requires a complete new installation it's probably north of 6-7 times for a company like Direct TV.


True, but remember that the CSR's are not business owners. They're probably making a buck or two above minimum wage, and they probably have a quota as to how many customers they need to "save". If they feel that you cannot (or should not) be saved, then it's in their best interest to just process your cancellation and move on to the next opportunity.


----------



## linuspbmo

badgerdave said:


> I called last Sunday morning and asked to be connected with retention, which they did (I think). I told them I wanted to cancel Sunday Ticket that day (before the season games started) and that I wanted to cancel my service effective October 1. She asked why, and I told her that I was getting a 771 signal code on a bunch of my premium channels--including 700-720 so I sure wasn't going to pay for something I probably wasn't going to receive. I said I wasn't up for hopping on the web to do research so I could stay ahead of the (usually) incompetent tech who would be assigned to try an fix my problem, and that I was just going to go ahead and put everything into my FIOs account including TV.
> 
> She took inventory of what I would need to return (four out of eight receivers) and told me she would send out the recovery kits but never really even offered to send someone out to see what was wrong--never even tried to talk me out of leaving. Given that I've been paying them at least $225 a month for the last 12 years (and usually more in football season) I assumed they would want to keep me, but I'm really thinking they could care less. No offers of any kind to stay, nothing in the mail or e-mail--they didn't even adjust my bill to show the Sunday ticket cancellation. I would stay for the right offer, but I'm guessing that's not going to happen. Pretty amazing.


You need to wait for it. I called in to cancel several months ago and they wouldn't offer me squat and since I had a decent offer from cable I told them to cancel. Several days after they shut off service I contacted the come back number and got everything a new customer would get including the $200 gift card. They could have changed since ATT too over but I would give it a week.


----------



## peds48

badgerdave said:


> I called last Sunday morning and asked to be connected with retention, which they did (I think). I told them I wanted to cancel Sunday Ticket that day (before the season games started) and that I wanted to cancel my service effective October 1. She asked why, and I told her that I was getting a 771 signal code on a bunch of my premium channels--including 700-720 so I sure wasn't going to pay for something I probably wasn't going to receive. * I said I wasn't up for hopping on the web to do research so I could stay ahead of the (usually) incompetent tech who would be assigned to try an fix my problem*, and that I was just going to go ahead and put everything into my FIOs account including TV.
> 
> She took inventory of what I would need to return (four out of eight receivers) and told me she would send out the recovery kits but never really even offered to send someone out to see what was wrong--never even tried to talk me out of leaving. Given that I've been paying them at least $225 a month for the last 12 years (and usually more in football season) I assumed they would want to keep me, but I'm really thinking they could care less. No offers of any kind to stay, nothing in the mail or e-mail--they didn't even adjust my bill to show the Sunday ticket cancellation. I would stay for the right offer, but I'm guessing that's not going to happen. Pretty amazing.


That pretty much sums it up to press the "cancel" button. Folks keep forgetting that CSRs have no fault on whatever is itching you, they are just dong their jobs like anyone else. If they last tech did you wrong, it wasn't the CSR fault. However bringing them on your side can have very good outcome for your side.

What else what the CSR supposed to do if you are refusing tech?


----------



## peds48

PHL said:


> True, *but remember that the CSR's are not business owners*. They're probably making a buck or two above minimum wage, and they probably have a quota as to how many customers they need to "save". If they feel that you cannot (or should not) be saved, then it's in their best interest to just process your cancellation and move on to the next opportunity.


Nailed it!


----------



## seascott

Called to cancel yesterday since I was seriously considering the XFINITY X1 after trying it out at a friends house. My equipment was old (HR22) and outdated but worked fine for my watching habits. So my deal to stay was free upgrade to Genie DVR w/ free install, $50 a month off bill for the next 12 months, plus free season of NFL Sunday Ticket. 2 year agreement required of course. Still nervous about what ATT changes will bring.


----------



## todbnla

Will be making the call soon, bill has reached $225, time to look elsewhere. Unless they can cut a lot off, I don't really use NFL ST, and I despise ATT, cant believe they let this take over go thru, didn't they bust up monopolies a while back when they used to be called South Central Bell?


----------



## bmetelsky

todbnla said:


> Will be making the call soon, bill has reached $225, time to look elsewhere. Unless they can cut a lot off, I don't really use NFL ST, and I despise ATT, cant believe they let this take over go thru, didn't they bust up monopolies a while back when they used to be called South Central Bell?


Why not trim off some of the excess yourself? That's got to be a lot of programming for that monthly fee?


----------



## peds48

bmetelsky said:


> Why not trim off some of the excess yourself? That's got to be a lot of programming for that monthly fee?


Some folks like to chew more than they can eat..... :rotfl:


----------



## MysteryMan

todbnla said:


> Will be making the call soon, bill has reached $225, time to look elsewhere. Unless they can cut a lot off, I don't really use NFL ST, and I despise ATT, cant believe they let this take over go thru, didn't they bust up monopolies a while back when they used to be called South Central Bell?


With the exception of local, news and government channels all other channels are a luxury and luxury is always expensive. Ever think of tightening your belt? :sure:


----------



## todbnla

That "Belt" was part of a package they lured me in with rebates & incentives and slowly my bill has shot up to where I am no longer getting any discounts. I am cutting the fat by deleting the Sunday Ticket ($41.99) the premium channels ($50.99) and dropping from the ultimate plan down to a cheaper version. I also get ATT DSL too and I may try to bundle to see if any deals can be had there.

I have to call in to remove premiums (only way to do so) so they can cut all the fat at once. :goodjob:


----------



## mark40511

This is the reason I've stayed with DirecTV for so long. I've never had a problem when I call into a rep and it's usually pretty quick. When I call I think I always get retention because I say cancel service. (Not sure if I'm getting retention) - and I always ask if there is anything they can do to lower my bill. I honestly live in a 3 person household and I personally hardly EVER watch DirecTV myself anymore...I have a hard drive with a media player connected to my TV so I'm always watching the massive DVD collection I converted to mp4 or I end up watching netflix or something. I used to watch Directv much more....Frankly, I could live without satellite or cable and I didn't think I would EVER say that - but this is not the case with other family members.....but I'm always the one to call to see what kind of deals I can get...I now have a 2 year contract since I just called to get my free upgrade to genie which they have asked me about every time I call and in the past I always declined the free upgrade because I just didn't want to deal with someone coming out and changing my setup which has worked fine. But when I called Saturday, my bill actually is going DOWN by upgrading as the rep said she could give me 25 mo/ off next 12 mo's but only if I upgraded my package. I think I was one package below total choice.....I hope now that they are AT&T it remains as good as it has been (at least for me) all these years. No one watches sports here, but I'm sure some of our bill pays for that anyway..I think my monthly bill is going to be 81 dollars (at least for next 12 months, but then again, price increase will probably happen next year. I dunno


----------



## MysteryMan

mark40511 said:


> This is the reason I've stayed with DirecTV for so long. I've never had a problem when I call into a rep and it's usually pretty quick. When I call I think I always get retention because I say cancel service. (Not sure if I'm getting retention) - and I always ask if there is anything they can do to lower my bill. I honestly live in a 3 person household and I personally hardly EVER watch DirecTV myself anymore...I have a hard drive with a media player connected to my TV so I'm always watching the massive DVD collection I converted to mp4 or I end up watching netflix or something. I used to watch Directv much more....Frankly, I could live without satellite or cable and I didn't think I would EVER say that - but this is not the case with other family members.....but I'm always the one to call to see what kind of deals I can get...I now have a 2 year contract since I just called to get my free upgrade to genie which they have asked me about every time I call and in the past I always declined the free upgrade because I just didn't want to deal with someone coming out and changing my setup which has worked fine. But when I called Saturday, my bill actually is going DOWN by upgrading as the rep said she could give me 25 mo/ off next 12 mo's but only if I upgraded my package. I think I was one package below total choice.....I hope now that they are AT&T it remains as good as it has been (at least for me) all these years. No one watches sports here, but I'm sure some of our bill pays for that anyway..I think my monthly bill is going to be 81 dollars (at least for next 12 months, but then again, price increase will probably happen next year. I dunno


Your ZIP code will determine if you have to pay a Regional Sports Fee. The Regional Sports Fee is a result of higher costs due to contractual obligations requiring DIRECTV to offer multiple sports networks in select ZIP codes.


----------



## Mickstix

Anyone know if they'll still give you "credits" when you're in a contract? I always do pretty well in getting my bill down to a reasonable rate and it's usually with a 1 year contract extension.. But my Rx's are getting outdated (HR22-100 + H20-100 + H20-100) and I qualify for the free genie upgrade, but it comes with a 2 year commitment.. Just wondering if when my current credits drop off (next Oct.) will I be able to call and negotiate while still having a full year of contract left, or will I be stuck paying full price for the remainder? Thanks for any info!

Note: My current bill, with the HD/DVR + fees and Choice Classic turns out to be (w/no credits) around 125.00/month.. With the credits (35.00x12 and free Sunday Ticket) it's around 90.00/mo. 10+ year subscriber..


----------



## onan38

Called today because my yearly credits were expiring,said cancel got connected with retention,asked when my year commitment was up rep told me it had just expired from last year.She immediately offered me my $25 in monthly credits for another year plus asked if i wanted NFL Sunday ticket.I told her i wasn't that much of a football guy but thanked her anyway.She didn't try to put me in another contract for a year and told me even with the credits i would not be under a contract.I thanked her for her time.I am so glad to still be with Directv.


----------



## press1280

Made the call to cancel, the CSR said they would check for any additional credits (I have a 5 or 10 off per month, that's it), and came up with zippy. I'm curious how some end up getting the new customer deals without cancelling first. Oh well I guess if that's the game, that's the game.


----------



## redhot

I just came off $45 a month for a year. Called retention and got $25 off a month for a year. No problems. :righton:


----------



## peds48

press1280 said:


> Made the call to cancel, the CSR said they would check for any additional credits (I have a 5 or 10 off per month, that's it), and came up with zippy. I'm curious how some end up getting the new customer deals without cancelling first. Oh well I guess if that's the game, that's the game.


So you cancel?


----------



## press1280

peds48 said:


> So you cancel?


Yep. Seems at least for me for whatever reason I don't get anything unless I actually follow through. Don't know if it's because I have basically been with them for over 10 years (although when they answer me they say "valued customer since 2014"). Maybe I'm on a bad list or they think they got me, who knows.


----------



## linuspbmo

I had to cancel my service before I got the new customer deals. I called and talked to retention and they did not offer a dime so I set up a cancel date. They came up with a great offer after service was cut off. Just be prepared to cancel if it comes to that.


----------



## Buckeye3d

My 2 year contract ended last month. I've been a customer since around 2004. I just called into retention and asked about lowering my bill (bill is $145 per month). The woman I spoke to was very nice and offered $40 off per month for a year for a 1 year commitment. I asked if there were any specials available on the premiums and she offered HBO, Showtime and Cinemax for free for 3 months. I happily accepted. Very easy phone call. The customer retention department still gets a thumbs up from me post AT&T.

:up:


----------



## press1280

Called back a day after service was terminated, mentioned the email I got which I guess was the disconnect confirmation, it's not too late to get directv back, Yada yada. Was offered NOTHING.
Is there a different email I need to reference?


----------



## press1280

Called back again ,spoke to another person and got 40 off for 12 months plus free st and hbo/show for 3 months. Basically got what I was looking for.
The csr was sort of confused why I had to go through all this back and forth and said she tells her customers that they should call for discounts at the end of their contract.


----------



## daniloni

Called and said "contract end date" at the prompt. Was sent to retention dept, told the csr that I wanted to know my contract status and cancel my service unless he could offer a good deal (semi-bs as I knew I was out of contract). Without any negotiation, he offered $40 off for 12 months with a 12 month commitment (applied as $30 off overall package and $10 off advanced receiver fee). Additionally for six months I get; $5 off HBO per month, $5 off starz, $10 off the sports pack. (I have premier so all of these are included in my package.) I also got red zone for free for the remainder of the season. (I'm already receiving the $10 per month "months 25-36" discount as well as the combined bill discount. I thought I was getting an autopay discount too but I'm not seeing that on my bill. Anyway, I'm pleased.


----------



## pmayo2002

Been with DTV since 1999. Have 3 HR24 and two H10's for the guest bedrooms. Still have a sidecar LNB and no contract or commitment for 5+ years. Mys last set of discounts ran out last month -- but bill went from $180 to $ with discounts thn slowly creeped up to $191. This is with a reduction of the FL Tax.
Either time to call or time to switch to Dish or Comcast -- I remember when we first move here 10 years ago the bill for the same was 130 without any discounts. and same number of receivers.

1. PREMIER 136.99 
2. DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 4.99 
SUBTOTAL 141.98

DIRECTV Equipment Services 
3. Watch DIRECTV on Multiple TVs 26.00 5 TVs at $6.50 each; Save $6.50 off 1st TV 
4. Advanced Receiver Service - HD 10.00 
5. DIRECTV Protection Plan 7.99 
6. Advanced Receiver Service - DVR 0.00 $10 included in base package price 
SUBTOTAL 43.99

Other Discounts 
7. AT&T BellSouth Customer Offer -10.00
8. Save $5 for 24 months (13 of 24) -5.00 
SUBTOTAL -15.00

Other Charges, Adjustments & Taxes 
9. Regional Sports Fee 2.14 Taxes 
10. Sales Tax 2.62 11. Communications Service Tax 17.06 
12. Tax Adjustment on 10/27 -1.14 
SUBTOTAL 20.68

Total Amount Due 191.65


----------



## peds48

First step to lower outrageous bills is to start by cutting out the fat.


----------



## dinotheo

I finally became so fed up with my receivers that I decided to call. I have been a subscriber for 16 years. I am a self maintainer and I have the following receivers: (yes I am nuts). These feed 20 TVs.

HR24-500
HR22-100
HR21-700
HR22-100
HR22-100
HR24-500
HR24-500
HR34-700
H25-100
HR20-700
HR20-100
HR24-500
HR24-100
HR23-700

My issue isn't so much the cost. Although I do get clobbered with receiver fees. I also noticed that they had me on a contract. I should not be on a contract. I have the protection plan and was told (on this call) that they handled a faulty receiver swap as an upgrade rather than a warranty replacement. 
My issues, are on the older receivers and the HR34 (except the HR20). They are dog slow. Channel changes can take 15 seconds plus. That is just an up/down channel change. Trying to go directly to a channel is a special treat. I'll give an example. I want to tune to ESPN 206. I press 206 on the remote. 

Receiver gets 2 and waits........it changes to channel 2....while on channel 2, it processes the 06. 06 is not a valid channel. This can go on and on. Sometimes, it tunes channel 20 and then 6. Arrgghhh.... I have found that going to the guide and trying to tune that way is more reliable.

So on this call, I said that I literally can't take it anymore. Without any other prodding, the CSR says, ok let me get them all upgraded. I am a reasonable guy. I told her that the HR20s are ok. It is the HR21/22/23 and HR34 that are killing me. (I seem to recall that the HR20 had much faster processors than the HR21/22/23) I also told her that I have a 4K TV (just bought a Sony 75"X850C) and I would really appreciate it if I could get an HR54 rather than a HR44. She said that all she can do is to put in the request. 

Wow. I was so excited. She came back and said....is the service too pricey? I told her that it isn't unreasonable and I am ok with the price, I was just ecstatic to get those old receivers swapped. She threw in $40/month for 12 months for nothing. Woohoo. 

After thinking about it, I said, can we get the HR20s swapped too? The reason being that the HR20, have cruddy OTA tuners. I have 3 - AM21s in storage that I could have added to a replacement receiver. She couldn't add those HR20s to the swap order, but she told me to call back tomorrow to get a new warranty replacement processed for them.

So I went from very frustrated to happy. The HR24s I have while far from perfect are at least usable.

Just a side note. I am very laid back during these calls. I am not a yeller/screamer. I figure that if I am easy going that they'll go out of their way to help me. 

Thanks.


----------



## peds48

So what did you swap them with? Minis? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinotheo

peds48 said:


> So what did you swap them with? Minis?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HD DVRs. So I would think HR24s as I cannot believe that they'd send out anything older. I am hoping that the request for the HR54 comes through. While the HR44 is just as good for 1080i, I'd like to get the HR54 for my 4K TV. So that will leave me with all HR24s with the exception of my two HR20s.


----------



## peds48

dinotheo said:


> HD DVRs. So I would think HR24s as I cannot believe that they'd send out anything older. I am hoping that the request for the HR54 comes through. While the HR44 is just as good for 1080i,* I'd like to get the HR54 for my 4K TV*. So that will leave me with all HR24s with the exception of my two HR20s.


Just a heads up! The HR54 can't do 4K natively via HDMI, you need a C61K for that.


----------



## dinotheo

peds48 said:


> Just a heads up! The HR54 can't do 4K natively via HDMI, you need a C61K for that.


Thanks, I did not know that.

Question....I am sure that they won't ask for the old receivers back (I had an HR24 hard drive die earlier this year and they didn't even ask for that one back). The CSR was positive about the HR21/22/23. She wasn't sure about the HR34 having to come back.
Once I swap them, will I be able to have the old ones power up without being connected to the sat so that I can view recordings? When I told my wife the good news about getting new receivers, she freaked about losing all of her old recordings. The room where she watches most of her TV has an A/V receiver with 2 open HDMI ports. I am thinking that I can put two of the "old" receivers there if I can watch recordings.

Thanks.


----------



## peds48

dinotheo said:


> , will I be able to have the old ones power up without being connected to the sat so that I can view recordings?


Yes, But you need to make sure the satellite coax is disconnected from the receivers BEFORE calling to disconnect it


----------



## dinotheo

peds48 said:


> Yes, But you need to make sure the satellite coax is disconnected from the receivers BEFORE calling to disconnect it


Thanks again. I'd end up doing it that way. I'd swap the receivers and then call to activate them.


----------



## dinotheo

peds48 said:


> So what did you swap them with? Minis?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well my DirecTV euphoria turned to disgust. 
So, I was supposed to get 6 receivers. (5 HR24s and 1 HR54). I actually got 5 receivers. (4 HR22s and 1 HR34). WTF!!!! I called back and they are telling me they cannot get me an HR54 or HR44. They can try to get me the HR24s. But in my case, the HR34 is on my main TV. That thing is horrible. The worst receiver I've ever owned. S-L-O-W. 
I have been a good customer with them, which is what ticks me off the most. I should have 3 owned receivers on my account that have "mysteriously" disappeared. Years back they swapped 3 - HR10-250s for HR20s which were owned and then years later they became leased. I never pushed it because, well, I wasn't going anywhere. 
I guess if push comes to shove, I can move the HR34 into a guest room (where it would barely be used), but I am still upset because I was told I'd be getting an HR54. The kicker is, in addition I was charged $20 shipping for each receiver of which I want to keep a grand total of 0. (I was never told about that on my call from earlier, but I was going to eat that cost as I was happy to be getting new(er) receivers.


----------



## dinotheo

Well I got off the phone with them. 
I found out why they didn't get me more receivers.....they can only swap 5 at a time. So I have to swap these and call back later to do the remaining. 

But I am still saddled with that HR34. (I literally hate that receiver) In all honesty, I don't really need it since I have so many other receivers, but I paid $300 for it, darn it, I am going to keep it. (This coming from the guy that pre-ordered 2 HR10-250s back in April of 2003 for $1000/each....ouch)

The funny part is that The HR22's replacements that they sent. They don't want them back. 

They offered me a service call to have that HR34 swapped. Here is my issue, I have sworn off service calls. Nearly every time a tech has come to my house has been "challenging". I had an LNB go bad some years back. I am a self maintainer. I did all the wiring and configuring of my system, but I won't climb my roof.

First tech that came.....swore my problem was that I had too many receivers and said I had an unsupported config and left. (Though I was using a DirecTV approved solution for 32 tuners). 

Second tech, I could tell didn't want to climb my roof, but he eventually relented. I was indoors watching TV the whole time. He comes back a few minutes later and says "Ok I swapped the LNB". I was watching TV the entire time and never lost signal....so he was lying.

A few techs later, I got a nice guy, who goes up and immediately notices my problem. The plastic cover had come off of my LNB and the sun hitting the exposed metal of the NB would heat it up causing it to act up. (My issue was that the signal would drop here and there during the day but was fine at night) He even re-aligned my dish. The original installer only had my 103/99 signals in the 80s and I always dropped signal on HD stations with even the slightest cloud. He got me into the upper 90s. I tipped him nicely. He said that my tip was more than DTV was paying him for the service call. I also gave him a bottle of Kahlua since he had mentioned is was his anniversary and he and his wife loved Kahlua and Cream.


----------



## dinotheo

Sorry to ramble on but you literally cannot make this cluster up. So I was supposed to get 4 HR24s today. These were ordered by case management and I was told that I absolutely would be getting HR24s. They even gave me the serial numbers. 

So today, I get 1 receiver. An HR20...WTF!!!!!!! A 10 year old receiver! I know have a collection of old receivers that DTV keeps sending me.

I call back to find out what is happening. They find the remaining 3 receivers from the order and they have been marked as replaced. (Whatever that means) I am now being told that they cannot guarantee a specific receiver model. Why then did case management reassure me multiple times that I'd be getting HR24s?

I am so unbelievably frustrated with them. I have also been on the phone with multiple reps for over an hour.


----------



## Barcthespark

When I read your original post about getting the new equipment I was afraid this was going to happen to you. I didn't post anything because I didn't want to rain on your parade and I hoped you would get lucky. I've read so many tales similar to yours over the years that I'm just not surprised by it at all. Unfortunately, I don't think there is anything you can do to get them to make it right.

I've been with D* since 1997. I would like to add a receiver for my bedroom, but I refuse to get into another contract. Mine is up in the spring and I'm seriously thinking of canceling my service so I can either switch providers or get the new customer deals offered by D* when they beg me to come back.


----------



## mikeren1

Take the service call !!! I had the hr34 also and was tired of the slowness of it.. I got tons of 12 month credits and was told I would get the hr44... of course days went by and no order was ever placed.. I called back and talked to retention and explained the story.. She said she would send a truck the next day and he would have the 44... I then said I didn't want to pay the service call fee and she said no problem, that will be credited... Everything went just as planned as the driver showed up with the 44 the next morning and within 15 minutes it was activated and he was gone.. As she was looking at my acc for more credits, she asked if I was going to keep MLB and I said I wasn't sure.. She then credited my acc for the whole season on top of all the other credits.. My bill when all was said and done was a negative 297.68... Wont have a bill until January ..


----------



## onan38

onan38 said:


> Called today because my yearly credits were expiring,said cancel got connected with retention,asked when my year commitment was up rep told me it had just expired from last year.She immediately offered me my $25 in monthly credits for another year plus asked if i wanted NFL Sunday ticket.I told her i wasn't that much of a football guy but thanked her anyway.She didn't try to put me in another contract for a year and told me even with the credits i would not be under a contract.I thanked her for her time.I am so glad to still be with Directv.


Update to my post: I get my bill in the end of the month to my suprise $35 increase! Call back into rentention csr pulls my account up said the last csr only had $10 in savings.I explained to her the last csr told me it was no problem to get my $25 in discounts and ask her to pull the call and listen for herself.She told me she would have to send all the info to the office of the president plus the record of my first converation and they would have to get back to me.I told her to please note on my account that if my bill is what it was last month my next call would be to cancel. I knew when AT&T bought Directv they wouldn't take care of their long time subs.So don't believe anything until you see it on your bill!


----------



## compnurd

Didnt need any equipment contract ended last month. Got 40 off for the next year w 12 month agreement


----------



## dinotheo

Updating my situation. While I didn't get what I was originally promised. I am finally happy now. I was able to get the HR54 out of them. No service call, they sent it to me. (they had to fill out a specific receiver request) I also got 3 HR24s. (I was originally told I could upgrade all of my non HR24s to HR24 and my HR34 to HR54). In addition I got $40 off per month for 12 months. Lastly, I had to commit for 12 months.

My final box list looks like this now:
HR20-100 (owned)
HR20-700
HR22-100
HR22-100
HR22-100
HR24-500
HR24-500
HR24-500
HR24-500
HR24-100
HR24-500
HR24-100
HR24-100
H25-100
HR24-500
HR54-500

I still have 3 HR22s. But I think that I will be replacing 1 with an HR24 shortly. So that will leave me with 2 HR22 (In locations I do not use often....Home Theater and Arcade) and 2 HR20 (in guest bedrooms). Usability wise, the HR20 are just fine. They are responsive and work without issues. (Except that their OTA tuner is not as good as the AM21 that I have on my all of my other receivers, except the H25) The thing that I don't like about the HR20 might seem silly to some, but it is because they are silver. Most of my rooms have their equipment hidden, but a few don't. In rooms without hidden equipment, it drives me batty to have all black components (Blu-Ray, A/V receiver, HTPC) and then a silver sat receiver in the same audio rack. So I have to keep the HR20 in rooms where I have the equipment hidden.


----------



## bungi43

I've been out of contract for a while now. They used to be super cooperative. I'd do a new agreement, get my bill reduced.

I have been calling off and on now for 6 months and they won't do anything for me. I always end up at retention, and retention always tells me they have zero promotions going on right now. What gives?


----------



## PHL

bungi43 said:


> I've been out of contract for a while now. They used to be super cooperative. I'd do a new agreement, get my bill reduced.
> 
> I have been calling off and on now for 6 months and they won't do anything for me. I always end up at retention, and retention always tells me they have zero promotions going on right now. What gives?


Same thing happened to me. No decent promos available for me, though I've only been out-of-contract for a couple of months. I have, however, been a customer for over 11 years now.

Might be related to them replacing my HR34 with an HR44. Though technically not an upgrade, they might have logged it as a "cost" towards maintaining my account. I have no idea how they assign credits, but I've got to think they have software that tells them which customers are more high-maintenance than others.


----------



## tamstein

Been a customer of Directv since 2003, I loved them, great company, and really cared about their customers. I always called and they were great in giving me credits to lower my bill, but since AT&T bought them, in the last couple months,they won't do a thing. Typical AT&T, they don't care about their customers never have. They are liars, that is why I drop my phone service with them 10 years ago. They are going to ruin DirecTV. Last month when I called they told me if I wanted to lower my bill, then change my package.


----------



## peds48

tamstein said:


> Been a customer of Directv since 2003, I loved them, great company, and really cared about their customers. I always called and they were great in giving me credits to lower my bill, but since AT&T bought them, in the last couple months,they won't do a thing. Typical AT&T, they don't care about their customers never have. They are liars, that is why I drop my phone service with them 10 years ago. They are going to ruin DirecTV. Last month when I called they told me if *I wanted to lower my bill, then change my package. *


that would be the right thing to do, or at least what is expected to be done if one wants to lower their bill. No reason to expect freebies. If they are offered, outstanding, if the are not then lowering your bill seems like a no brainier.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan

tamstein said:


> Been a customer of Directv since 2003, I loved them, great company, and really cared about their customers. I always called and they were great in giving me credits to lower my bill, but since AT&T bought them, in the last couple months,they won't do a thing. Typical AT&T, they don't care about their customers never have. They are liars, that is why I drop my phone service with them 10 years ago. They are going to ruin DirecTV. Last month when I called they told me if I wanted to lower my bill, then change my package.


You do realize the discount well isn't bottomless? Eventually it dries up.


----------



## jay24k

I know how you feel. Their customer service has always been top notch. I was a customer since 2006 and I called because the discounts I was supposed to get didn't show up. They check my account and say sorry. I ask if there are any other discounts available and they come back and say nope. First time ever. I ended up cancelling and paying their $20/mo reduce loud cancellation fee. Signed up with Fios for the same price including 100mb internet bundle and a $400 gift card. 

I can't believe AT&T has started to run this company in the ground. I loved directv but their customer service went down hill. Last 5 calls have been bad. Friendly reps but nothing they could do. My last rep in retention told me she no longer has the ability to do anything to retain customers. Such a shame. I'll keep an eye out to see if they change.


----------



## peds48

jay24k said:


> I know how you feel. Their customer service has always been top notch. I was a customer since 2006 and I called because the discounts I was supposed to get didn't show up. They check my account and say sorry. I ask if there are any other discounts available and they come back and say nope. First time ever. I ended up cancelling and paying their $20/mo reduce loud cancellation fee. Signed up with Fios for the same price including 100mb internet bundle and a $400 gift card.
> 
> I can't believe AT&T has started to run this company in the ground. I loved directv but their customer service went down hill. Last 5 calls have been bad. Friendly reps but nothing they could do. My last rep in retention told me she no longer has the ability to do anything to retain customers. Such a shame. I'll keep an eye out to see if they change.


To quote someone here "the discount bucket is NOT bottomless, at some point there is nothing left. It has nothing with ATT acquiring DirecTV.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jay24k

When the rep even states things have changed recently, I seriously doubt the discount bucket is empty. Not to mention, promises were never kept. If you don't notice a change, it's cause you haven't had to work with them recently. Just wait....AT&T ruins everything. Why I left their cellular and never looked back.


----------



## jimmie57

peds48 said:


> To quote someone here "the discount bucket is NOT bottomless, at some point there is nothing left. It has nothing with ATT acquiring DirecTV.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Sorry, but I have to take the opposite view. I believe AT&T has everything to do with this change. This is what I was afraid of when I first heard that they were buying DTV out. I have had their phone service sing I first got married in 1964 and still have it. They have never offered me anything off of a bill. In fact they manage to screw up my bills if I change anything as far as my service goes.


----------



## inkahauts

Phone bills are so different that's not something you can compare. And I mean in ever way shape and form. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they do like DIRECTV once did and reign in the perpetual discount seekers because some people are a bit ridiculous about it. I don't know if that's the case here...

I also think it still depends on who you talk to.


----------



## davefred99

I have anew years prediction ! They will be lining up at the retention's department when the new round of rate increases hit customers . OH well more cord cutters , Better for all of us.


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> Sorry, but I have to take the opposite view. I believe AT&T has everything to do with this change. This is what I was afraid of when I first heard that they were buying DTV out. I have had their phone service sing I first got married in 1964 and still have it. They have never offered me anything off of a bill. In fact they manage to screw up my bills if I change anything as far as my service goes.


There are reports on folks getting discounts. But as I have said many times, at some point and time, you got to pay a full bill or bail.....

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

peds48 said:


> There are reports on folks getting discounts. But as I have said many times, at some point and time, you got to pay a full bill or bail.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I am going to call next month. I had 3 discounts and 1 is dropped already and one is dropping the first of the month and then there will just be 1 small one.
I can't go down a package since I would be in deep poo with my son for the channels we would drop.
The only thing I could do is to drop DVR service and I would really really hate to do that.
I have bought an OTA DVR that works so close to the HR24 it is not funny and a ton of the programs I record are on NBC, CBS and ABC.
That would mean I would have to watch the drag racing and Nascar live and that would be the pits.
I will post back after I call.


----------



## inkahauts

And if you still have one discount.... When is it up. IMHO you are better calling when you have none and haven't had any in at least a month.


----------



## jimmie57

inkahauts said:


> And if you still have one discount.... When is it up. IMHO you are better calling when you have none and haven't had any in at least a month.


It is for $10 and it lasts another 9 months. I got these 15 months ago when I called.


----------



## gt2982a

FYI, we cancelled DTV yesterday and retention's best offer was $40.00 off a month for 12 months. We were on the Select package paying $94.00 / month with four receivers.


----------



## MysteryMan

gt2982a said:


> FYI, we cancelled DTV yesterday and retention's best offer was $40.00 off a month for 12 months. We were on the Select package paying $94.00 / month with four receivers.


As I have stated many times local channels, government channels and news channels are necessary. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is always expensive. It amazes me how people want the bells and whistles satellite TV provides but don't want to pay for it.


----------



## peds48

gt2982a said:


> FYI, we cancelled DTV yesterday and retention's best offer was $40.00 off a month for 12 months. We were on the Select package paying $94.00 / month with four receivers.


so that is almost 50% off and still not good enough????

Just curious, what were you expecting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenee

This is starting to look just like I told you when AT&T first started taking control. This is AT&T m.o. The problem here for AT&T is that this isn't the phone business and it can't be operated as one. The problem for us is that they will try every billing trick in the book, that they learned from being in a AT&T controlled phone business. Then by the time they realize that stuff don't fly here they will have alienated their customer base so much with the billing problems, Lie's, and We are AT&T Attitude, it will just be a shell of what it once was. Get ready for promises you are told on the phone to mean nothing, they know you have no means to fight legally too many $. Look what our federal government does every time they go up against them. They let them off with handing out phone cards, or writing $2.00 checks that will never be cashed or phone cards that will never be used and both sides know it. Ever see anyone go to jail for fraud ? No and you won't.
Hope this don't happen, but I am afraid their track record speaks for it's self.


----------



## gt2982a

peds48 said:


> so that is almost 50% off and still not good enough????
> 
> Just curious, what were you expecting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We were already planning on cancelling anyway. Just a datapoint for those who may want to renew their service when they are out of contract.


----------



## gt2982a

MysteryMan said:


> As I have stated many times local channels, government channels and news channels are necessary. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is always expensive. It amazes me how people want the bells and whistles satellite TV provides but don't want to pay for it.


My wife was a customer for 15 years so, yes, she did pay for it. BTW, don't blame us -- DTV was the one who offered us $40.00 off / year.


----------



## peds48

gt2982a said:


> We were already planning on cancelling anyway. Just a datapoint for those who may want to renew their service when they are out of contract.


Understood. So you thanked the person on the other line for offering such a great deal. I would assume at least.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gt2982a

peds48 said:


> Understood. So you thanked the person on the other line for offering such a great deal. I would assume at least.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Actually I did and was very courteous. In the end, their offer didn't matter because I've been working on cancelling for over a year -- figuring out what we watched and how we watched. We can watch everything we need for much less than $94.00 / month now. BTW, I've been involved with DBS for almost 20 years. I fully remember hanging the dish and installing a 5000 and a 4000 receiver at my parents house in fall of 1996. Fast-forward 20 years and our options have changed. We are fortunate to have ATT Gigapower FTTH at our house now and I fully intend on filling that pipe with streaming video.


----------



## peds48

But


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

gt2982a said:


> Actually I did and was very courteous. In the end, their offer didn't matter because I've been working on cancelling for over a year -- figuring out what we watched and how we watched. We can watch everything we need for much less than $94.00 / month now. BTW, I've been involved with DBS for almost 20 years. I fully remember hanging the dish and installing a 5000 and a 4000 receiver at my parents house in fall of 1996. Fast-forward 20 years and our options have changed. We are fortunate to have ATT Gigapower FTTH at our house now and I fully intend on filling that pipe with streaming video.


but DirecTV was offering $54 a month. Could you do the same at that price range for streaming?

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gt2982a

peds48 said:


> but DirecTV was offering $54 a month. Could you do the same at that price range for streaming?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


$11 month: Tablo DVR (one time EPG fee but no monthly fee) + commercial free Hulu ($11.00). We already have a bunch of iPads so I use the iPads as the tuner and Apple TV's as the HDMI bridge to the TV. I use old Directv RC64 remotes to control each of the Apple TV's (FF, REW, Volume, etc.). I've been working on the right combination for over a year and this solution works almost as well as DTV.


----------



## n3vino

MysteryMan said:


> As I have stated many times local channels, government channels and news channels are necessary. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is always expensive. It amazes me how people want the bells and whistles satellite TV provides but don't want to pay for it.


I certainly don't want to pay for bull**** channels I don't watch, but I do. I don't watch government channels or national news channels. It seems that broadcasters keep raising their prices for the same programming we used to get for less. The one that gets me is the locals that broadcast over the air for free, but then they turn around and charge the providers who bring us their programming filled with commercials, which in turn makes our bills go up. Then there are those that we can't get over the air, and they also charge so that we can watch their programming also filled with commercials. You would think that the bigger their audience, the more they can charge their advertisers. Yet, we continue to pay for the luxury of having a wide selection of programming. But then, when D* gets into a dispute with a broadcaster that we watch, and they go dark, subscribers threaten to jump ship, but then they get upset when the price goes up.

At some point some people say enough, and they begin to cut the chord or jump ship to a provider who offers new subscriber discounts. That's the way it works in this country.


----------



## bmetelsky

gt2982a said:


> FYI, we cancelled DTV yesterday and retention's best offer was $40.00 off a month for 12 months. We were on the Select package paying $94.00 / month with four receivers.


That was a great deal! I am getting close to the end of my contract and would take that deal any day of the week.


----------



## gt2982a

bmetelsky said:


> That was a great deal! I am getting close to the end of my contract and would take that deal any day of the week.


Note that the $40.00 offer was their first offer. I guess I had uttered the right combination of words to get them to present their best offer first instead of the usual game of back-and-forth.


----------



## ilovesprint

called today, immeadiately offered $20 off $12 months & $10 of 12 months. Lowered my bill $30 for 15 minutes of work


----------



## willis3

In my 11th year with D*.. I was told yesterday that no discounts available at this time. The retention agent actually apologized..


----------



## mdavej

Same here. Just called and was offered nothing.


----------



## jimmie57

willis3 said:


> In my 11th year with D*.. I was told yesterday that no discounts available at this time. The retention agent actually apologized..


This kind of answers is making Dish look a lot more attractive.
I got a Flyer from Dish in the mail a couple of days ago,
Price guarantee for 2 years
and
NO to the following:
Locals
Regional Sports Fee
HD charge
DVR Charge
First TV Charge
My base plan would be $2-3 more each month to get all the channels I get now.
Of course that does not consider the coming price increases we are about to have dumped on us.


----------



## inhd40

Will be calling Tuesday to drop to the lowest package I can get. I would just switch to Dish and do the 2 year tango but I have a couple of other options that may be opening up so don't want to get tied down. If nothing looks to pan out for awhile I will definitely be jumping on that Hopper 3 and tell DTV what they can do with their HR34.


----------



## fudpucker

Should be interesting - that Hopper 3 and Hopper2Go or whatever it is called looks simply amazing. I'm thinking that Sunday Ticket may no longer be enough incentive to stay with Directv (I MUCH preferred the Dish hardware and software design.)


----------



## Mark Holtz

I called at the end of the year, got a $20 per month discount for the next two years and entire system upgraded to Genie.


----------



## MountainMan56

14 year customer, never late on a payment - I failed miserably trying to lower bill.

Called yesterday, went through several different folks, no one would give me a nickel. All were nice until the last guy.

I have been with DirecTv for 14 years, I still have the same old single receiver from the beginning, and one small, old style TV. I'm obviously not a techie type person, but do like to TV at night, mostly NFL network, TMC movies and cable news shows. 

Most every year, I would call, go through all the usual hoops, nicely threatening to cancel, and ask for retention, blah blah...... and always get my bill dropped by at least $20 a month and a few months of a movie channel thrown in......The last year I had been paying $57 a month, they just upped me to $76, This is for the Xtra package. 

For the first time, I could not get them to budge an inch. Nothing. I went through all the usual steps, politely set up a cancellation, the final guy was not rude, but fairly short, not friendly at all, strict and business like. Well, he called my bluff, and was going to shut my service off at midnight. I begged and pleaded, and nicely said I just couldn't afford it, and could get Dish for much cheaper. I tried telling all I had been with them for 14 years, have never taken a single piece of equipment from them since the first contact......I was always nice, humorous, polite, but just kept trying, finally gave up. 

I am a salesperson, I know how to nicely deal with people, I tried every trick in the book, and nothing worked at all. Everyone gave me the same shpiel, that there were no discounts, nor offers available. Period.

Anyway, I totally stuck out this time. I am in a rural area with slow DSL Internet, my TV choices, are DirecTV, or Dish. (than I am aware of). I guess it's time I just call THEIR bluff, cancel the damn thing, and see if they then offer anything, and if not switch to DISH.


----------



## WestDC

Every time you call in and ask for something (reduction) like - you account is noted and sooner or later you reach Zero Sum - so pay the freight for a few years and call back or switch and come back - that's all that left when you reach zero sum.


----------



## Billzebub

I called at the beginning of the month to drop down from the premiere package and was offered a number of discounts if I wanted to keep the package. I agreed but also asked how I could get my HR 34 changed to a 44 or 54 as I couldn't take the slow performance of the 34 anymore. After being transferred a couple of times I was finally told that wasn't possible so I set a cancelation date for February 1st to give me a chance to set up my FIOS install as I already had FIOS Internet and phone.
The next day I received an email with another number to call with a code. As a result of the call I made I received more discounts, this time for 12 months instead of 6 months, free Sunday Ticket Max for next season. Basically, l got the new customer offer, in fact they shut my service down for a couple of hours to make the deal. They're coming Monday to exchange the 34 for a 44.
I called back yesterday because they had removed the geniego service from my account and the web page wouldn't let me add it back. I'll admit this was a bit of a chore because I kept getting cut off when they tried to transfer me, 
When I did get it fixed they also informed me I had a $10 credit available for the advanced receiver fee for the next 12 months.
I'm happy with this, but I've never had to cancel and come back as a new customer before.
So, for those of you who have said things are getting tight we, I think you're right but deals are still available.


----------



## DR2420

My summary:
- Been with DIRECTV for 14 months
- Have XTRA package with 4 receivers (1 Genie HR44 & 3 Genie Clients) No extra stuff - Premium channels, protection plan etc..
- Bill has been around $67 on average throughout the first year.
- As soon as the bill posts every month, I pay it right away.
- I've ordered a few cinema movies here and there, not many.
- When I signed up, it included the NFL ST for last few weeks of 2014 season along with entire 2015 season
- Paid full price for MLB Extra Innings (2015 season)
- Called in on 11/17/15 and was offered $50 off for 12 months - (3 separate credits - $30, $10, $10)
- Called in last night to discuss costs on adding premium channels. Representative offered me HBO, Cinemax and Showtime free for 3 months, I accepted.
- I then asked him how much my bill was going to go up with the 2016 price increases and he told me $6 but then said he could take care of that. He then offered me $15 off for 15 months, I was shocked and couldn't believe it, considering I already had $50 off per month for a year. Now I have $65 off my monthly bill, which is more than I ever imagined or expected. I didn't demand anything or threaten to cancel or anything, he just offered it like it was just sitting there waiting for me. I'm very happy but I know this is a ton and will hurt me down the road. Probably won't get any deal on NFL Sunday Ticket for this upcoming season with all of these credits. I just wanted to share this because I've seen where most felt they were tightening up but I can't say that's the case for me at least. That's $825 with all of these discounts. When these come up, I fully expect not to get anything considering this crazy amount of discounts..


----------



## rwmair

I've been a DirecTV subscriber for 15 years, and had never had a discount other than the $10 "free-HD" for the first two years when I first went HD in 2011 or 2012. I'd tried a couple of times over the last 18 months to eek out some discounts (after reading earlier pages of this thread), but was always told nothing was available, or that I could add, e.g. HBO at half price (i.e. $9 increase to my bill, when I was hoping to lower it)

Well, the house got resided, the dish moved and put back by contractors, the 99s/103s transponders were playing up even before the contractors came, and the HR23 was dog-slow. So I phone in (1-800-DIRECTV), and after saying "Contract end date' to the voice prompt, I got a CSR - maybe in retention, maybe not. I asked about a Genie upgrade and additional client, and conversion to SWM system. I was hoping to get the Genie for free, possibly the client, while keeping the HR23 for the bedroom, and knowing that whole-home DVR would add $3 to the bill.

Not only was I offered the Genie and client for free ($49 installation fee, as I don't have protection plan), but without even asking, the CSR said "I can also give you $10 off the DVR fee for 12 months, and $30 off the service fee for 12 months." She asked if I liked sports - I do, but not US team sports, so instead of a Sunday Ticket deal or similar, she then offered me Showtime free for 4 months (which made my wife ecstatic). I almost fell off my chair as all this rolled off without me asking for anything. While the DVR fee and the net one increase in number of receivers (I retired an R10) added $10 to my bill, the net result was a $30 reduction for the next year. And when the installer showed up, he had a HR54 ready to go without me even saying anything. (I was expecting to have to bargain to get a HR44!) The bill will be a shock in Jan 2017, but for now, very happy!


----------



## grecorj

WestDC said:


> Every time you call in and ask for something (reduction) like - you account is noted and sooner or later you reach Zero Sum - so pay the freight for a few years and call back or switch and come back - that's all that left when you reach zero sum.


Are you a former or current Directv CSR? Because your statement has not been my experience. I have always received some sort of reduction/credit/freebie on a continuous basis for as long as I've been a subscriber. I generally call 4-5x a year. I always have an active $xx off per month credit on my account and usually multiple. My genie upgrade (2010) with 2 additional receivers, new dish, new SWM, etc. was discounted to less than $100. I've taken advantage of many 1/2 price or free for 3/6 month movie channel promos. I've received free Sunday Ticket for the past 5 years (cost always offset by credit or free, including ST Max the past few years).

So if there is some lifetime max credits per account as you imply I haven't hit it yet after 14 years.

I will note that you are unlikely to get offers if you call every day/week. But I can't recall ever getting completely rejected when I call. A CSR once told me to call back after the next months bill to check on new offers. And it's never a call with any direct or implied threat to cancel -- simply a "what can you offer me" or "can we lower my bill" question.

So I'm not sure you have to wait "years" or leave and come back to get some great discounts from DirecTV.


----------



## codespy

Me too....but a sub since 1998. I called today to cancel before the free 90 day promo of channels 576-578 I got 3 months ago expires (along with some free AM-22's), which would start to require $15.99/month payments. CSR gave me another 3 free months of the same channel block for free, plus another $5/for 12 months as a bonus. And with the recent equipment swaps of free HR44 for 34, Geniego2 for Geniego1, additional AM-22's, I am very happy with DirecTV.


----------



## btedford

I talked to them yesterday and wanted to remove the HD extra pack and asked about adding Cinemax, if there were any offers and I ended up with $5 off showtime for 6 months and $5 off of Cinemax for a few months and $15 off for 15 months.


----------



## codespy

No one should have to ever pay for HD Extra Pack. It just takes a little effort on your part to get it free for 3 month blocks at DirecTV.com. It's been available like that for years.


----------



## thyname

codespy said:


> No one should have to ever pay for HD Extra Pack. It just takes a little effort on your part to get it free for 3 month blocks at DirecTV.com. It's been available like that for years.


And how would you do that? I already have it. Should I cancel it online, then it will show up discounted to $0?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

Cancel it online, wait for the confirmation email, then go back online and activate it for the $0 for 3 months. Keep track of the date so a day before the 3 month free promotion ends you can do it all over again.


----------



## thyname

codespy said:


> Cancel it online, wait for the confirmation email, then go back online and activate it for the $0 for 3 months. Keep track of the date so a day before the 3 month free promotion ends you can do it all over again.


It worked like a charm! Thank you for the tip!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

People on this thread defending AT&T are funny. Lets be real. AT&T is a joke. They are still living in their fantasy world where they are the only game in town and **** you accordingly.

2 yrs ago, I had AT&T for my cell service, with a 20% work discount. It was like $90/mo for a crappy smartphone plan. The family plan was $40/line/mo. We switched over to T-Mobile and are paying $25/line/mo! That's almost half the price for a much better plan!

Last month, I noticed my AT&T land line was $42/mo for locals only (and only "zone 1" locals!). I promptly cancelled my land line and switched it to Cox who only wanted $18. And that's for free, unlimited nationwide calling! Less then half the price and no toll charges!

Sadly, in my area, the only options now for TV & internet are Cox and AT&T. AT&T is only up to 75Mbps and they want $75/mo for it.

I would definitely cancel DirecTV if there was a better option. Prices have gotten ridiculous.


----------



## inkahauts

First off att wants out of local pots lines yesterday. Thy are so regulated it's ridiculous. They will keep prices high to encourage everyone to voip. They sell their digital lines for about 25 I think and include everything Comcast does at that price. 

Cell plans change constantly and you might look at what the price is today. It's down to 15 or 25 a line now. It's hard to say anyone thinks they are alone in cell since they all change plans constantly. 

Charter is a lot cheaper than uverse for Internet in my area. Regular price is 59 for 60 speed. Att can't get better than 18 in my neighborhood. So it's a no brainer. Especially since att for 18 after adding in their modem fee at regular prices is about 63. 

And why did you get Comcast for phone. Dump it and get ooma. It's just taxes. A whole $5 in my city. Unless you need all kinds of fun extras. That's a whole 10 a month.


----------



## dstorm

I've been receiving between 25 and 35 in promotional credits on my complete package for past 4 years or so. Called directly to retention and spoke with a supervisor today - no dice. Nothing. The rep was apologetic and asked if I would hang on until end of the quarter when they might open up some new promotions. 

I've been with the company for 10 years. Don't have the latest and greatest hardware. 

Bottom line I'm really disappointed. I really want to stay with Direct but won't with bill going from 85 to 125. I really really like Direct and want to stay with them. 

Is this sudden change an AT&T related policy?


----------



## SledgeHammer

inkahauts said:


> inkahauts, on 24 Jan 2016 - 12:16 PM, said:
> 
> First off att wants out of local pots lines yesterday. Thy are so regulated it's ridiculous. They will keep prices high to encourage everyone to voip. They sell their digital lines for about 25 I think and include everything Comcast does at that price.
> 
> Cell plans change constantly and you might look at what the price is today. It's down to 15 or 25 a line now. It's hard to say anyone thinks they are alone in cell since they all change plans constantly.
> 
> Charter is a lot cheaper than uverse for Internet in my area. Regular price is 59 for 60 speed. Att can't get better than 18 in my neighborhood. So it's a no brainer. Especially since att for 18 after adding in their modem fee at regular prices is about 63.
> 
> And why did you get Comcast for phone. Dump it and get ooma. It's just taxes. A whole $5 in my city. Unless you need all kinds of fun extras. That's a whole 10 a month.


I looked at Oomas site... don't you have to use their phone? Or maybe you have to buy the Linx for each phone? Or do they have a way to back feed it into the phone jack like Cox does? then you have to pay to port your number, etc. All that little stuff adds up. You'll break even pretty quickly I guess.

Like I said, AT&T wanted $42 for the zone 1 pots, so I cancelled. They only offered me a $6 discount when I told them Cox was $18/mo. LOL. When I actually made the cancellation phone call, they offered me $72/mo for 75Mbps + digital phone. I asked what the price would be after 1 yr and they said $124. I LOLed real hard when she told me that. That's absurd. Cox's non promo 65Mbps is 66.99 + $18 for the phone = 84.99. Where in the blue hell did AT&T get $124 for an extra 10Mbps??? $39 extra / mo for 10Mbps?? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## SledgeHammer

dstorm said:


> I've been receiving between 25 and 35 in promotional credits on my complete package for past 4 years or so. Called directly to retention and spoke with a supervisor today - no dice. Nothing. The rep was apologetic and asked if I would hang on until end of the quarter when they might open up some new promotions.
> 
> I've been with the company for 10 years. Don't have the latest and greatest hardware.
> 
> Bottom line I'm really disappointed. I really want to stay with Direct but won't with bill going from 85 to 125. I really really like Direct and want to stay with them.
> 
> Is this sudden change an AT&T related policy?


DirecTV is like a hot, immature girl. Ask them straight up for a promo and they'll turn you down flat. Cancel the service and ignore them for 6 months and they'll come crawling back with like 50% promos that "magically" appear out of nowhere.

My city newspaper kept raising the rates like crazy and about 2 yrs ago I had enough, it had gotten to like $10 a week or something stupid like that. Maybe even more. They wouldn't budge one cent. So I cancelled. They still wouldn't budge one cent. I'm still getting offers from them to come back. I think the last one was for like $10 for 3 months!! LOL...

That being said...

Is this no promo thing something extremely recent? I want to say I called in the week of the 10th since I knew my promo was falling off soon and I got it re-upped for 1 yr. $15 off.

If I can't get the promo pricing my bill for a 1 tv setup (non genie) will go up to $96/mo ($100+ after the price increase).

Why? I think DirecTV is HAF...

If I go on Dish's website, I can get the 250 for $74.99 + $15 DVR locked in for *3 yrs*. That's a better package and I'm paying a few bucks less then what I'm paying now. I might even be able to get away with the 200 for $64.99 + $15.

*shrug*... I don't care about sunday ticket and Dish hardware trumps DirecTV since they have their 4K hopper out.


----------



## jimmie57

SledgeHammer said:


> DirecTV is like a hot, immature girl. Ask them straight up for a promo and they'll turn you down flat. Cancel the service and ignore them for 6 months and they'll come crawling back with like 50% promos that "magically" appear out of nowhere.
> 
> My city newspaper kept raising the rates like crazy and about 2 yrs ago I had enough, it had gotten to like $10 a week or something stupid like that. Maybe even more. They wouldn't budge one cent. So I cancelled. They still wouldn't budge one cent. I'm still getting offers from them to come back. I think the last one was for like $10 for 3 months!! LOL...
> 
> That being said...
> 
> Is this no promo thing something extremely recent? I want to say I called in the week of the 10th since I knew my promo was falling off soon and I got it re-upped for 1 yr. $15 off.
> 
> If I can't get the promo pricing my bill for a 1 tv setup (non genie) will go up to $96/mo ($100+ after the price increase).
> 
> Why? I think DirecTV is HAF...
> 
> If I go on Dish's website, I can get the 250 for $74.99 + $15 DVR locked in for *3 yrs*. That's a better package and I'm paying a few bucks less then what I'm paying now. I might even be able to get away with the 200 for $64.99 + $15.
> 
> *shrug*... I don't care about sunday ticket and Dish hardware trumps DirecTV since they have their 4K hopper out.


Keep a check on your mailbox. I got a promotion from Dish for lots of free stuff and I am just guessing her but it included a Hopper and no fee for it.

Edit: See post #728.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

dstorm said:


> I've been receiving between 25 and 35 in promotional credits on my complete package for past 4 years or so. Called directly to retention and spoke with a supervisor today - no dice. Nothing. The rep was apologetic and asked if I would hang on until end of the quarter when they might open up some new promotions.
> 
> I've been with the company for 10 years. Don't have the latest and greatest hardware.
> 
> Bottom line I'm really disappointed. I really want to stay with Direct but won't with bill going from 85 to 125. I really really like Direct and want to stay with them.
> 
> Is this sudden change an AT&T related policy?


I believe it's relates to ATT merger/policy. I've been with DTV for 5 years. I called today because I noticed the last few months I was not getting $10 credit for free HD with auto-bill pay. CSR said they did away with that when ATT bought them out. Not sure if this is true or not. CSR also said they are doing away with discounts all together only offering discounts on premiums (Another ATT move). Prices are getting ridiculous now, they want to control prices by customer selecting the package that's right for them. So in effect to save a little money you have to give up programming, hardly sounds like a good business model. Very disappointed with this move if it's true. I'll call retention and see what they have to say about it.

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## SledgeHammer

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> Nodes of Ranvier, on 24 Jan 2016 - 7:54 PM, said:Nodes of Ranvier, on 24 Jan 2016 - 7:54 PM, said:Nodes of Ranvier, on 24 Jan 2016 - 7:54 PM, said:
> 
> I believe it's relates to ATT merger/policy. I've been with DTV for 5 years. I called today because I noticed the last few months I was not getting $10 credit for free HD with auto-bill pay. CSR said they did away with that when ATT bought them out. Not sure if this is true or not. CSR also said they are doing away with discounts all together only offering discounts on premiums (Another ATT move). Prices are getting ridiculous now, they want to control prices by customer selecting the package that's right for them. So in effect to save a little money you have to give up programming, hardly sounds like a good business model. Very disappointed with this move if it's true. I'll call retention and see what they have to say about it.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


Good way to send people running over to Dish. I mean, seriously, who is going to pay ~$105 (single TV setup) to DirecTV when they can pay Dish $80 (200 w/ DVR). I mean, that is a $25/mo difference for essentially nothing! I could even bump it up to the 250 for an extra $10 and still beat the snot out of DirecTVs price and I don't have to call Dish, umm... ever to argue about the bill. A 2 yr contract to lock in the price for 3 yrs. I would love to switch over to Google Fiber, but I'm not seeing any movement or one shread of news over the past 3 - 4 months, so...

If this new "no promo" attitude is for real, glad I snuck mine in for 1 yr at the last minute.

And if they are dumb enough to wait for a person to cancel the service, good luck with that... if I switch over to Dish waiting out Googles arrival, I'm not going to have 2 dishes on my roof, DirecTV equipment would be taken down. They would have to buy out any contract and replace the dish before I ever set foot on DirecTV turf again.


----------



## inkahauts

dstorm said:


> I've been receiving between 25 and 35 in promotional credits on my complete package for past 4 years or so. Called directly to retention and spoke with a supervisor today - no dice. Nothing. The rep was apologetic and asked if I would hang on until end of the quarter when they might open up some new promotions.
> 
> I've been with the company for 10 years. Don't have the latest and greatest hardware.
> 
> Bottom line I'm really disappointed. I really want to stay with Direct but won't with bill going from 85 to 125. I really really like Direct and want to stay with them.
> 
> Is this sudden change an AT&T related policy?


Nah that's not new and it's not new because of what you just said. Look around and you'll see people who call and complain and get big discounts constantly for many years solid and then they finally just say you are done. They started making people wait a little while between offers. I wouldn't be surprised if you called back in March and got a deal. I do t know why you are disappointed that they gave you big discounts for multiple years solid and they said you will need to wait a couple months to get another.


----------



## inkahauts

SledgeHammer said:


> I looked at Oomas site... don't you have to use their phone? Or maybe you have to buy the Linx for each phone? Or do they have a way to back feed it into the phone jack like Cox does? then you have to pay to port your number, etc. All that little stuff adds up. You'll break even pretty quickly I guess.
> 
> Like I said, AT&T wanted $42 for the zone 1 pots, so I cancelled. They only offered me a $6 discount when I told them Cox was $18/mo. LOL. When I actually made the cancellation phone call, they offered me $72/mo for 75Mbps + digital phone. I asked what the price would be after 1 yr and they said $124. I LOLed real hard when she told me that. That's absurd. Cox's non promo 65Mbps is 66.99 + $18 for the phone = 84.99. Where in the blue hell did AT&T get $124 for an extra 10Mbps??? $39 extra / mo for 10Mbps?? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Nah ooma has a device that connects just like the Comcast one does. It can work with their handsets too but you don't have to use their handsets. Just back feed it to your system. Yeah $99 for the device and what 40 for the port? But that's seven months of what you pay now and then you are free. Heck even if your ooma device died every other year it's still cheaper. Mine is four years old works great. I know many people who have it and all have had none of their devices break. So I wouldn't even worry about that.


----------



## gt2982a

One more datapoint for those thinking of cancelling and hoping D* will want them back. We cancelled in late December and we were subs for 15 years. Almost a month later and we've not heard anything from D*. No phone calls or letters. Note that we aren't planning on returning but it does seem odd that D* wouldn't at least offer something unless they are serious about slimming down the retention offers.


----------



## MysteryMan

gt2982a said:


> One more datapoint for those thinking of cancelling and hoping D* will want them back. We cancelled in late December and we were subs for 15 years. Almost a month later and we've not heard anything from D*. No phone calls or letters. Note that we aren't planning on returning but it does seem odd that D* wouldn't at least offer something unless they are serious about slimming down the retention offers.


As I have stated many times, the discount well isn't bottomless. Eventually it runs dry.


----------



## SledgeHammer

So check this out... I was bundling a AT&T POTS line with my DirecTV service and I cancelled the POTS line due to the cost and moved to Cox for phone for a fraction of the price. All that is fine (I may look at Ooma, but thats off topic for this post). I called DirecTV this morning to make sure my account was transfered back correctly. I also wanted to see if they had any auto bill pay / e-billing discounts like AT&T did...

Holy Crap!... what a hard sell they are now!... they tried to convince me to drop my Cox 100/120Mbps service for UVerse 75Mbps :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: . Finally, I got annoyed at the guy trying to convince me that 75Mbps was faster then 120Mbps, so I kept asking about the auto bill pay / e-billing discounts... LOL... finally he transfered me over to promotions and they said there was a $15/mo promo for 15 months to sign up for auto bill pay. Which I accepted .

That's on top of the $25/mo promo for 12 months I got a few weeks ago and like $30 - $40 in one time credits.

And I've been playing the discount game with DirecTV for like 5+ yrs at least.

For the folks that are getting turned down flat, how is that possible? How are you asking? Based on the hard sell they gave me today, I think I could have asked for them to send over the hot girl with the talking horse! :righton:

And its not like they make a lot of $$$ on me. I have a single outlet and have Preferred Xtra. I don't think I've given them more then $70/mo on average for a long, long, long time. I probably cost 'em more then that by tying up the customer service lines .


----------



## bumeister

I don't know if it's related to the AT&T takeover or not, but I didn't get squat from them this go around. Customer since 1999, commitment expires in about 12 months, all my billing credits have expired as of a couple months ago. TWC is offering to pay all fees related to early termination of my DirecTV account. 

I noticed that a $19.99/month charge was added to my account for the premier protection plan, which I did NOT request. I called to have it removed, while I was on the phone I asked the CSR if there were any billing or programming promotions that I qualified, and got a curt "Your account does not qualify for any promotions." I think that's the first time I've ever gotten that answer. The CSR sounded bored and/or irritated that I had called, usually I can engage them in at least a little friendly chitchat, but not this one. 

I love DirecTV, but am having an increasingly hard time winning the argument with my wife over why we should keep them as opposed to going with TWC. Ugh.


----------



## inkahauts

Well then call back and get a different csr and even ask for retention because your local X ale company is offering a heck of a deal. Don't say you are going to cancel though unless you are actually ready too.


----------



## bumeister

I'll probably give it a few weeks and call back, but that WAS Retention.


----------



## SledgeHammer

inkahauts said:


> Well then call back and get a different csr and even ask for retention because your local X ale company is offering a heck of a deal. Don't say you are going to cancel though unless you are actually ready too.


You get TV from your local pub??? Lol... sorry, but that was a good typo .


----------



## SledgeHammer

bumeister said:


> I'll probably give it a few weeks and call back, but that WAS Retention.


Might be how you are approaching it. You are asking them flat out "can you discount my bill?" When I have promos fall off, I call them up and innocently ask why my bill went up $10 or $15 or whatever since the last time and act like I don't know it was a promo . If that doesn't work, I always have a print out from Dish's web site ready to quote to the CSR and innocently ask them why Dish is $25 lower / mo and also point out that "that's not even the promotional pricing". Might also be your account score. I think I was recently told I am a 4 out of 5 only because I have minimal equipment and programming. If your score is lower, that might be why you are getting turned down for promos too.


----------



## inkahauts

SledgeHammer said:


> You get TV from your local pub??? Lol... sorry, but that was a good typo .


i wish!


----------



## Davenlr

Switched to Comcast about 4 yrs ago for a great deal, which is expiring.
Have an Owned HR24, and several HD receivers. Was thinking of getting Choice and activating the HR24 (which has lifetime DVR, which I believe from the last TOS I read, carries over if you reactivate your old account).
What I cannot find is what the cost would be for HD/WholeHome. I believe the second receiver would be $6.50 or something like that. Since I own the DVR and receivers, I dont know if I would quality for their special $29.99/mo for the first year deal, since I wouldnt be locked into a contract with an owned receiver. Current Comcast bill is $84/mo for my Tivo with 4 tuners and one mini for the second TV. If I had to pay full price to reactivate DirecTv, by the time I added in the HD fee, whole home, and second receiver, it would actually be more expensive that Comcast with less channels.

Am I missing something? Would it be cheaper to just create a new account and have them give me a new Genie and one of its connecting boxes?

I only really watch FS1, NBCSN, ESPN1/2, and locals here. Getting old paying close to $100 for 3 channels I cant get with an antenna. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LI-SVT

I reativated with owned equipment. I got new customer pricing and no commitment. I also fit in to the old price structure. No fee for the first STB and $23 per month for DVR + HD + WH.

Later on I accepted an upgrade to a Genie which was included in the win back deal.

Good luck.


----------



## LI-SVT

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## fudpucker

I suppose AT&T is not worried about people moving to Dish with the new Hopper 3 and 3 year price guarantee.

I said this elsewhere, but when I was with Dish there was no calling them every few months to try to keep your bill at a decent rate. I had a price that was less than the equivilent Directv package (in fact, when I moved to Directv to get ST, I had to choose the 200 package vs, the 250 I had with Dish to make the price close to what I had with Dish) and they would have the occassional price increase, but it seems like you have to count on trying to get bonuses/credits from Directv to keep it even close to competitive. However, right now, with the $8 increase I just got ($2 of that was in the TV fee which is $1.50 more than they stated, I think) my cost is a lot more than the equiv package at Dish. NOT counting the guaranteed 3 year lock discount price which would make it a LOT less.

AT&T - dealt with them for years, both personal accounts and professionally. If we thought DTV and DIsh were arrogant, AT&T takes it to an entirely new level. They have a rep in the business world of being very poor at managing their businesses, and I fully expect them to truly screw up Directv in ways far beyond anything we can imagine. Which would be really unfortunate - no matter which provider I choose, Directv or Dish, I want both to be very strong and competitive providers.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

fudpucker said:


> I suppose AT&T is not worried about people moving to Dish with the new Hopper 3 and 3 year price guarantee.
> 
> I said this elsewhere, but when I was with Dish there was no calling them every few months to try to keep your bill at a decent rate. I had a price that was less than the equivilent Directv package (in fact, when I moved to Directv to get ST, I had to choose the 200 package vs, the 250 I had with Dish to make the price close to what I had with Dish) and they would have the occassional price increase, but it seems like you have to count on trying to get bonuses/credits from Directv to keep it even close to competitive. However, right now, with the $8 increase I just got ($2 of that was in the TV fee which is $1.50 more than they stated, I think) my cost is a lot more than the equiv package at Dish. NOT counting the guaranteed 3 year lock discount price which would make it a LOT less.
> 
> AT&T - dealt with them for years, both personal accounts and professionally. If we thought DTV and DIsh were arrogant, AT&T takes it to an entirely new level. They have a rep in the business world of being very poor at managing their businesses, and I fully expect them to truly screw up Directv in ways far beyond anything we can imagine. Which would be really unfortunate - no matter which provider I choose, Directv or Dish, I want both to be very strong and competitive providers.


Yeah, I have to agree with you regarding AT&T. Been a wireless customer of theirs for a long time(best coverage in my area and I get and discount through my employer). Virtually, every time I call them it truly is painstaking. If you though DTV CSR, were uninformed, AT&T reps have the knowledge base of a speed bump. I only stick with them because I've threatened to cancel service (I only buy unlocked phones, and will never, ever in my life, buy a device from a carrier on a subsidy) and I get a decent price with my employer discount.

On the other hand I just called retention. So much for not giving any dicounts anymore. I just got $20 off for 15 months ( I know 15 is an odd number but that what they said). I currently have a $5 off credit that will roll off in 2 months and a $10 credit that is in 6th of 12 month. I'll take it for now. Moral of the story, always call retention. I called like a week ago to regular programming dept ( I think) and was told all monthly discounts had been done away with.......not so fast I guess.


----------



## inkahauts

Had to deal with att about cancelling a neighbors uverse Internet and getting a bizzare landline issue fixed. Talked to three different people. And actually it was a present experience. They all knew what they where doing and where quick and my hold time was about 5 minutes each is all. And it actually did make sense that I needed to talk to three different people too. 

I was shocked. :lol: but they got it right today. We'll see about tomorrow.


----------



## jimmie57

I had them turn off the long distance last month. My bill was more than when I had the long distance.
They had charged me several lines of things that added up to more than the long distance was.
I promptly called them, told the guy to not take this personal and then I expressed my displeasure that I have been a customer since 1964 and they had the gall to charge me those fees to simply turn off my long distance.
The guy understood and removed the charges.

I called DTV the other day to see how I could lower my bill. She told me the only thing they had was two $7 discounts for months. She said the programs start every 3 months and for me to call back in 3 months.
I thanked her and told her that will cover the increase coming up.


----------



## ewieder

I just wanted to share my experience. Longtime customer (15+ years) Called today because my commitment ended. With zero effort I got $50 off for 1 year. $30 for 1 year agreement, $10 loyalty discount, $10 advanced receiver credit. 

To get to right person, at prompt I said "end of contract". I told the rep I was thinking of leaving because the bill was so high and my kids said I could get everything I need from sling and netflix. I then said if they could set me up with something where I didn't have to call every 3 months I would be more likely to stay.

Easy as pie! Bill cut in half. I'm relieved because I really do enjoy directv.


----------



## DanoP

Once you get to customer retention you can dispense with the price argument vs. Dish. Because they already now. They know about the contract length, 1 year savings plan, and 3 year price guarantee. Because that's their job. Just get down to the brass tacks. I've had no contract for years but that leverage goes away at some point. So I ended up re-upping for one year and new equipment (to be installed tomorrow)....I don't have Genie/Mini yet so I was able to make the case that DTV had it good with me because I stuck it out with the older stuff for so long. So I ended up with $30 off per month in a one year contract. I also got $10 off per month on Extra Innings, which I subscribe to each year. One additional benefit we didn't discuss....I recently changed phone providers from T-Mobile to AT&T so that should mean $10 off per month. Though I heard from someone on the Dish forums the combined billing is a mess. All this makes DTV roughly equivalent to Dish's promo for new customers. I've come to dislike calling DTV every several months and haggling over discounts. Since I'm locked in for just a year Dish will be on my radar again this time next year.


----------



## frontiercc

I just called today - service ends at 11:59. Been a d* customer for 17 yrs and 9 months. Retention csr said ok, no sales pitch, no offers, 
NUTHIN! Just like that, I was turned off! I wasn't looking for discounts, I truly intended to cancel. Was just very surprised that they didn't even try.


----------



## DMRI2006

I've been with Directv since the late '90s, rolled the dice today with retention and got nothing. Or almost nothing (1/2 price HD Pack for 3 months, free Showtime for 3 months if I pay $6.00 for the rest of this month -- lol). Not surprised given the way things are going.

Has anyone tried "negotiating" via a CSR chat? Wondering if anyone has done it before I commit my time to trying lol.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DMRI2006 said:


> I've been with Directv since the late '90s, rolled the dice today with retention and got nothing. Or almost nothing (1/2 price HD Pack for 3 months, free Showtime for 3 months if I pay $6.00 for the rest of this month -- lol). Not surprised given the way things are going.
> 
> Has anyone tried "negotiating" via a CSR chat? Wondering if anyone has done it before I commit my time to trying lol.


You've been around longer then me... I negotiated with retention in January and they were giving me promos like it was going out of style. I still have $15 of credit on my bill LOL... I think its going to level out at $56/mo for Preferred Xtra + HD + DVR service (no WHDVR) for the next 8 - 12 months. Normal price would be like $105+.

Any late or missed payments? Auto bill pay? etc?

I always turn down movie channels promos. The HD pack is useless. I say I'm not going to watch that stuff, so keep it. I always point out Dish's prices.


----------



## DMRI2006

> Any late or missed payments? Auto bill pay? etc?
> 
> I always turn down movie channels promos. The HD pack is useless. I say I'm not going to watch that stuff, so keep it. I always point out Dish's prices.


Nope, spotless record, auto pay...whatever CSR I ran into was utterly useless. I always turn down the movie channel promos also.

Will try again. I did a chat with a CSR who gave me an 800 # and PIN to talk with a retention specialist. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## SParker

Without much effort I was able to get $40 off my bill for 12 months. Pretty happy with that. My bill next month was going to be over $130. So it brings my bill down to $90 a month.


----------



## DMRI2006

Had much better luck this time with the 800 number contact they set up. Gave me a $50 monthly credit, said they could do it again next month if I call. The CSR said I'm also eligible for "other monthly discounts" once the ones I have (which are only about $10/mo) drop off in May, but that next month they could "tide me over until then" with another credit. So that was much better than the first go-around


----------



## slinger45

Just another data point for anyone, D* customer since 1999, been doing the credit thing for at least 7-8 years? Just called in because I had a $5 credit roll off ($20 + $10 with combined att cell still on account) and was able to pretty easily get $15/mo for a year and sunday ticket max free for next year. Im out of contract and didnt have to sign up for anything.

So the sky isnt falling because of ATT.


----------



## mstenbrg

SParker said:


> Without much effort I was able to get $40 off my bill for 12 months. Pretty happy with that. My bill next month was going to be over $130. So it brings my bill down to $90 a month.


I called in and got $40 for a year also. I had never called in looking for a discount before, and have been a customer since 2000. I was just starting to get fed up with the prices. If there was a way to watch baseball and hockey without cable/satellite I would be done with it.


----------



## lenjack

Called in 5 weeks ago. Was very polite. Agent also very polite and professional. $48 off for 15 months. Very smooth. No hassles no arguments. 10 minutes.


----------



## mrknowitall526

DMRI2006 said:


> Had much better luck this time with the 800 number contact they set up. Gave me a $50 monthly credit, said they could do it again next month if I call. The CSR said I'm also eligible for "other monthly discounts" once the ones I have (which are only about $10/mo) drop off in May, but that next month they could "tide me over until then" with another credit. So that was much better than the first go-around


I also did this (before I saw this posted here!) last night and just called in today. They gave me a whopping $5 off per month for 6 months. Woohoo... not. I have Xtra with 4 TVs (1 free) and my bill was $137.76 last month. Have a Verizon bundle and they (Verizon) take $4 off the price of that. Still an outrageous price.

Annual price increases are annoying because there is no value increase ... and also $7 per box now is just ridiculous! Again, functionality of the boxes has not changed.


----------



## Rpbertxyz

I've been a customer for 20 years and I was out of contract for over a year. After talking for a little while, she said hold on for a few minutes and let me see what I can do for you. This is what I got and I'm very well satisfied.

First year 66.90 per month

Starz 1/2 off for 6 months call in 8/10/2016 to keep discount

Showtime free for 4 months

Baseball pkg free this year

2 year commitment


----------



## linuspbmo

Was it the discounts or the Baseball package that triggered the two year commitment?


----------



## Rpbertxyz

I would think the package as a whole. Two years is fine for me, if I live that long.


----------



## rick2511

I called yesterday. We have 4 TVs (1 Genie, 2 clients, 1 HR24) on the Xtra Package with HBO, Sho, and Starz and have been a customer for just under 5 years. Was able to get my bill down from $173 to $155 without any trouble at all for 6 months. They also included the HDExtra pack for free for 3 months.

I had originally called about changing over to the 'Xtra All Included' package, only to find out that it is only offered in selected markets. That CSR (Direct Sales) did offer us the Premium package for 6 months for $157 but I found that when we had that before, we did not watch any of the extra channels. Both CSR's did state that, as soon as the 3 and 6 months expires, I should call back in to check for another promotion.

On another note, I have read in the past about the CSR's being worse now that ATT has taken over. I did not find that this was the case at all yesterday; in fact, both CSR's were very polite and articulate, and seemed to bend over backwards to find me the best deal and explain all my options.


----------



## energyx

rick2511 said:


> They also included the HDExtra pack for free for 3 months.


This is always available to anyone.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

I'm down to 2 HD DVRs, Choice, and nothing else. I've begun making far more use of content streamed from websites (often requires content provider login - i.e. D*) viewed via Roku (I have 4 of them). Coupling that content access with PlayOn's recording capability for streaming content I'm starting to consider dropping as far down as I can - perhaps a single SD receiver with Choice? This would save me the $27 I'm paying above Choice ($7 for 2nd DVR, $10 for HD, $10 for DVR service). I know that D* no longer offers an SD model but somewhere I still have my old original RCA (?) receiver from the DirecTV/USSB days. Even going from 2 DVRs to 2 HD receivers I'd only be package cost+$10 (for HD access) and still be able to watch everything live I want to now plus all available internet content (streamed or recorded). I'm wondering if anyone else has been down this path and what experience they may have to share. Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57

Tubaman-Z said:


> I'm down to 2 HD DVRs, Choice, and nothing else. I've begun making far more use of content streamed from websites (often requires content provider login - i.e. D*) viewed via Roku (I have 4 of them). Coupling that content access with PlayOn's recording capability for streaming content I'm starting to consider dropping as far down as I can - perhaps a single SD receiver with Choice? This would save me the $27 I'm paying above Choice ($7 for 2nd DVR, $10 for HD, $10 for DVR service). I know that D* no longer offers an SD model but somewhere I still have my old original RCA (?) receiver from the DirecTV/USSB days. Even going from 2 DVRs to 2 HD receivers I'd only be package cost+$10 (for HD access) and still be able to watch everything live I want to now plus all available internet content (streamed or recorded). I'm wondering if anyone else has been down this path and what experience they may have to share. Thanks.


I would not drop down to the old RCA SD receivers.
I had 2 of those and at some point they no longer had the power to run and could not get all the channels. I had to replace them with DTV D-10 receivers.


----------



## jserio

We've been DTV subscribers since 2000. Have had the Premier package the whole time. Subscribed to MLB a few years. For the last few years we've always had our bill at about $100. Last October, we called to see if we could get some new discounts. Was given $5 off for 3 months and told to call back in January when all discounts expired. Called in February. Got absolutely nothing. Called again a few days ago... same thing. We got a Genie back in 2014 and have 7 months left on contract for it which might be why they are holding out. We told them to cancel service. We're moving to DISH next week. Even with the ETF, we'll save $1000 over the 2-year period.

DirecTV was/is great but I think their service has gone downhill since the AT&T merger.


----------



## fudpucker

I would think Directv would be getting more aggressive rather than less these days - everyone is getting the emails and snail mail from Dish offering a 3 year price guarantee at a very discounted price, plus the new Hopper nex gen hardware. Even my wife asked me after opening a mailing from Dish "Why are we not switching to Dish? If we have a guaranteed savings of $50 per month, for the same programming package, plus the new Hopper 3 and Joeys and Netflix for free for a year - how much do we pay for that now?- I don't understand why we would NOT move back to Dish?"

Honestly, I don't really have an answer for her other than Sunday Ticket (free for the two years since we moved from Dish to Directv.) Right now my monthly bill for the 200 channel package, Genie and two minis is over $130 per month. No premiums or any other optionals. The guaranteed price from Dish for the same package is $64, guaranteed for 3 years. Plus Netflix (which I subscribe to already) free for a year, so that's an effective $10 reduction for the first year. I haven't looked up the added cost per month of a Hopper 3 + 2 Joeys but it won't be enough to make the price per month even close to how much I'm paying Directv.

I haven't made the move yet - I'm too analytical/anal retentive and trying to figure out why NOT to move.


----------



## thyname

fudpucker said:


> I would think Directv would be getting more aggressive rather than less these days - everyone is getting the emails and snail mail from Dish offering a 3 year price guarantee at a very discounted price, plus the new Hopper nex gen hardware. Even my wife asked me after opening a mailing from Dish "Why are we not switching to Dish? If we have a guaranteed savings of $50 per month, for the same programming package, plus the new Hopper 3 and Joeys and Netflix for free for a year - how much do we pay for that now?- I don't understand why we would NOT move back to Dish?"
> 
> Honestly, I don't really have an answer for her other than Sunday Ticket (free for the two years since we moved from Dish to Directv.) Right now my monthly bill for the 200 channel package, Genie and two minis is over $130 per month. No premiums or any other optionals. The guaranteed price from Dish for the same package is $64, guaranteed for 3 years. Plus Netflix (which I subscribe to already) free for a year, so that's an effective $10 reduction for the first year. I haven't looked up the added cost per month of a Hopper 3 + 2 Joeys but it won't be enough to make the price per month even close to how much I'm paying Directv.
> 
> I haven't made the move yet - I'm too analytical/anal retentive and trying to figure out why NOT to move.


How do you get ST for free? I understand for the first year, but getting it free for the second year while still under the two year contract sounds impossible to me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fudpucker

thyname said:


> How do you get ST for free? I understand for the first year, but getting it free for the second year while still under the two year contract sounds impossible to me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, I've had Directv from, 1995 to 2009, including three moves, Dish from 2009 to right before NFL season 2014, Directv from then until now, so maybe I'm used to talking to CSRs and have a feel for them. Or just lucky. I called right before last season and got someone and told them I'd moved from Dish to Directv solely because of Sunday Ticket, but our expenses at home were going up and having trouble justifying the costs, etc. especially as our bill was up to $130. He said he'd give us $10 per month off for 6 months and Sunday Ticket (not max, but eh?) for free that season. No contract extension.


----------



## bobbyv

Interesting . . . we've been with DTV since 1995 and our most recent contract was up about a month ago. I've been seriously thinking about getting rid of everything and just finding a good OTA tuner with DVR capabilities and then streaming the rest, but as has been mentioned previously you need a content provider account to login with most channels. So I guess I should call DTV and see what sort of discounts I might get.

I've got an HR34-700, HR21-200 and HR22-100. We're paying for the Premiere package so it would be nice to get a discount.

I would of course prefer to get a discount that wouldn't automatically extend my contract unless it's a significant cut.


----------



## Ozam

bobbyv said:


> Interesting . . . we've been with DTV since 1995 and our most recent contract was up about a month ago. I've been seriously thinking about getting rid of everything and just finding a good OTA tuner with DVR capabilities and then streaming the rest, but as has been mentioned previously you need a content provider account to login with most channels. So I guess I should call DTV and see what sort of discounts I might get.
> 
> I've got an HR34-700, HR21-200 and HR22-100. We're paying for the Premiere package so it would be nice to get a discount.
> 
> I would of course prefer to get a discount that wouldn't automatically extend my contract unless it's a significant cut.


I am in almost the exact same situation.....20+ years, premium package, etc.....They would not negotiate with me AT ALL....nothing, zero, nada! I had my service disconnected effective today and am waiting to see if they offer anything. The only communication in the last two weeks, since I gave them a disconnect notice, was an email this morning telling me about my final bill!!! I hate to move but they are almost giving me no choice.


----------



## bobbyv

Ozam said:


> I am in almost the exact same situation.....20+ years, premium package, etc.....They would not negotiate with me AT ALL....nothing, zero, nada! I had my service disconnected effective today and am waiting to see if they offer anything. The only communication in the last two weeks, since I gave them a disconnect notice, was an email this morning telling me about my final bill!!! I hate to move but they are almost giving me no choice.


That stinks. I would've thought that they might have given you a monthly discount at the very least.

Might check out Sony Vue. I'm planning to give their free trial a shot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozam

bobbyv said:


> That stinks. I would've thought that they might have given you a monthly discount at the very least.
> 
> Might check out Sony Vue. I'm planning to give their free trial a shot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Actually, I misspoke....i forgot to mention they did offer me a $10 discount for two months!! Wahoo..... :eek2:


----------



## inkahauts

Ozam said:


> Actually, I misspoke....i forgot to mention they did offer me a $10 discount for two months!! Wahoo..... :eek2:


Did you get other discounts recently? And is your bill bundeled with att? How many different csrs did you call in and talk to?


----------



## Ozam

inkahauts said:


> Did you get other discounts recently? And is your bill bundeled with att? How many different csrs did you call in and talk to?


it is bundled with uverse......(phone and internet). I have spoken with a dozen agents the past few months (old direct employees and useless ATT ones) and the world has changed. They have no power...Whatever the computer tells them they can do that is the limit. If the computer doesn't provide any options they are powerless.


----------



## inkahauts

Ozam said:


> it is bundled with uverse......(phone and internet). I have spoken with a dozen agents the past few months (old direct employees and useless ATT ones) and the world has changed. They have no power...Whatever the computer tells them they can do that is the limit. If the computer doesn't provide any options they are powerless.


Honestly you are screwed because you bundeled it. If you where not you'd get the real DIRECTV people still but instead you get routed to att people who don't have the same systems and even discounts available is what it seems to me. You need to get to the real DIRECTV people in retention but I'm not sure how a bundeled sub can even do that.

They don't have the options because they aren't DIRECTV people.


----------



## jstang

Has anyone successfully called DTV to upgrade boxes at a lower price? I want to upgrade my HR44 to the HR54 for 4k content (Masters in April) but really don't want to fork out $300.00 to do it. Pay to play I guess.


----------



## jib2

inkahauts said:


> Honestly you are screwed because you bundeled it. If you where not you'd get the real DIRECTV people still but instead you get routed to att people who don't have the same systems and even discounts available is what it seems to me. You need to get to the real DIRECTV people in retention but I'm not sure how a bundeled sub can even do that.
> 
> They don't have the options because they aren't DIRECTV people.


This is not necessarily true. I have bundled billing and recently had a HR24 replaced, an HR34 upgraded to HR44. (Both were defective).

My initial call went to AT&T, but the operator cheerfully transferred me to a DIRECTV rep. I paid nothing (no shipping charges) and was able to get credits off my bill. And I received my first new bill today and all was as promised.


----------



## inkahauts

jib2 said:


> This is not necessarily true. I have bundled billing and recently had a HR24 replaced, an HR34 upgraded to HR44. (Both were defective).
> 
> My initial call went to AT&T, but the operator cheerfully transferred me to a DIRECTV rep. I paid nothing (no shipping charges) and was able to get credits off my bill. And I received my first new bill today and all was as promised.


That's good to hear. But it means you have to get them to transfer you to actual dtv people. I'm sure some won't.

I have heard all along att biggest issue is so many different systems to deal with. Adding one more with a different set of rules won't come easy.


----------



## Ozam

Fast forward +3 days after disconnect....No Directv initiated contact. I called the winback number and the agent genuinely seemed apologetic(after looking at how much my bill had gone up with discounts having dropped off), but he said there was nothing he could do as the "computer" was not offering up anything. His only suggestion was to call U-Verse and see if I could get a bundle through them. Net net, it appears that bundling my bill with ATT 6-8 months ago was the death knell for my Directv relationship. Thanks AT&T.

Does anyone like Dish....I would go the Comcast route (for faster internet too) but they don't carry FS2 or BeIn Sports in HD.


----------



## MysteryMan

Ozam said:


> Fast forward +3 days after disconnect....No Directv initiated contact. I called the winback number and the agent genuinely seemed apologetic(after looking at how much my bill had gone up with discounts having dropped off), but he said there was nothing he could do as the "computer" was not offering up anything. His only suggestion was to call U-Verse and see if I could get a bundle through them. Net net, it appears that bundling my bill with ATT 6-8 months ago was the death knell for my Directv relationship. Thanks AT&T.
> 
> Does anyone like Dish....I would go the Comcast route (for faster internet too) but they don't carry FS2 or BeIn Sports in HD.


The discount well isn't bottomless. Sooner or later it dries up and one must either pay full price for their subscription or tighten their belt. Expecting a service provider to provide unlimited discounts is ridiculous.


----------



## Ozam

I totally disagree. If the market says the cost of a given level of programming is $X, that is what I am willing to pay. Both Comcast and Dish offer the same content for at least $500 per year less for the first two or three years. We can all quibble about which is better but at the end of the day it's just a TV channel.


----------



## energyx

Ozam said:


> I totally disagree. If the market says the cost of a given level of programming is $X, that is what I am willing to pay. Both Comcast and Dish offer the same content for at least $500 per year less for the first two or three years. We can all quibble about which is better but at the end of the day it's just a TV channel.


Don't upset the fanboys that pay full retail. :gott: I like DTV as much as the next guy, but it's not worth double that of a competing service.


----------



## 242424




----------



## bumeister

Ozam said:


> I am in almost the exact same situation.....20+ years, premium package, etc.....They would not negotiate with me AT ALL....nothing, zero, nada! I had my service disconnected effective today and am waiting to see if they offer anything. The only communication in the last two weeks, since I gave them a disconnect notice, was an email this morning telling me about my final bill!!! I hate to move but they are almost giving me no choice.


Tried again to see if I they would help us out (customer since '99, etc, etc) as our monthly cost now exceeds $120 with two TVs and no premiums. Got nothing but a "thanks for being a loyal customer since 1999." Definitely seems like the tone of the folks on the other end of the line has changed in the last few months. Plotting my monthly DirecTV cost over the last decade is a bit startling, honestly.

I don't think I have any choice but to see what Time Warner will do for me, between DirecTV, internet and AT&T landline we are paying nearly $250 a month.


----------



## onan38

bumeister said:


> Tried again to see if I they would help us out (customer since '99, etc, etc) as our monthly cost now exceeds $120 with two TVs and no premiums. Got nothing but a "thanks for being a loyal customer since 1999." Definitely seems like the tone of the folks on the other end of the line has changed in the last few months. Plotting my monthly DirecTV cost over the last decade is a bit startling, honestly.
> 
> I don't think I have any choice but to see what Time Warner will do for me, between DirecTV, internet and AT&T landline we are paying nearly $250 a month.


Same here! I have been with Directv since 1994 i have 1 HD dvr and 1 Sd dvr with $15 in monthly discounts that expire in Oct and my bill is $104.97.I also have Uverse 12 mpbs $43.00 per month until Oct then my year promo is up.I do not have them bundled.Plus my phone is Ooma premier $14 and change per month.Had cable many years ago but AT&t is pricing is getting out of hand.Talked to alot of my neighbors who have Twc cable,internet,and phone and 4 of them told me it was around $140 per month for all 3 with 2 or 3 Dvr's.Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Ozam

bumeister said:


> Tried again to see if I they would help us out (customer since '99, etc, etc) as our monthly cost now exceeds $120 with two TVs and no premiums. Got nothing but a "thanks for being a loyal customer since 1999." Definitely seems like the tone of the folks on the other end of the line has changed in the last few months. Plotting my monthly DirecTV cost over the last decade is a bit startling, honestly.
> 
> I don't think I have any choice but to see what Time Warner will do for me, between DirecTV, internet and AT&T landline we are paying nearly $250 a month.


So my saga has come to an end....Goodbye DirecTV....thanks ATT for screwing up a great product. As mentioned before, I've been with D* for 20 years and have never been late on a bill.....service has now been disconnected a week. Today I was on the phone for an hour being bounced back and forth between reconnections/winback and customer care. Net net, they were able to offer me zilch, nada, zero...nothing to stay. This, after being told last Friday that my offers would be available this week. They all empathized with the fact that my bill had jumped from 115 to 162 in less than a year but customer service reps are no longer allowed to offer discounts....only the "computer" can do that. Lastly, and the straw that broke the camel's back was when the winback rep told me that each customer is scored from 1 to 5 with 5 being the best and you need at least a 2 to get any discounts. I was rated below 2..WTF?? He said he had seen nonpayers with terrible credit get scored higher than a 2. I asked if there was someone we could speak to fix this issue and he said not even his supervisors knew who made these decisions. Oh well, I give up. Genie going in the mail today. Anyone like DIsh?


----------



## MysteryMan

Ozam said:


> Fast forward +3 days after disconnect....No Directv initiated contact. I called the winback number and the agent genuinely seemed apologetic(after looking at how much my bill had gone up with discounts having dropped off), but he said there was nothing he could do as the "computer" was not offering up anything. His only suggestion was to call U-Verse and see if I could get a bundle through them. Net net, it appears that bundling my bill with ATT 6-8 months ago was the death knell for my Directv relationship. Thanks AT&T.
> 
> Does anyone like Dish....I would go the Comcast route (for faster internet too) but they don't carry FS2 or BeIn Sports in HD.





Ozam said:


> So my saga has come to an end....Goodbye DirecTV....thanks ATT for screwing up a great product. As mentioned before, I've been with D* for 20 years and have never been late on a bill.....service has now been disconnected a week. Today I was on the phone for an hour being bounced back and forth between reconnections/winback and customer care. Net net, they were able to offer me zilch, nada, zero...nothing to stay. This, after being told last Friday that my offers would be available this week. They all empathized with the fact that my bill had jumped from 115 to 162 in less than a year but customer service reps are no longer allowed to offer discounts....only the "computer" can do that. Lastly, and the straw that broke the camel's back was when the winback rep told me that each customer is scored from 1 to 5 with 5 being the best and you need at least a 2 to get any discounts. I was rated below 2..WTF?? He said he had seen nonpayers with terrible credit get scored higher than a 2. I asked if there was someone we could speak to fix this issue and he said not even his supervisors knew who made these decisions. Oh well, I give up. Genie going in the mail today. Anyone like DIsh?


Obviously being a AT&T customer is not a good fit for you. Move on.


----------



## augisdad

Called Monday to see if they would reduce my bill any since I had gotten laid off. The CSR could do absolutely nothing except suggest I switch to a lower package. I was not sure I wanted to do this as I have the grandfathered Choice Extra Classic package. I then asked for retention to see if they could help me any. Sure enough, they were able to reduce my bill $30 a month for the next year. When I inquired about any premium deals she said the only thing they had was 1/2 off of Showtime or HBO. I told her I guess I would call back in a month or so and see if they had any deals then. She told me to hold on and did some more checking and came up with a 4 months free of Showtime, which would drop off automatically. Now I wish I had called earlier, but it was the increase of the RSN that finally got me to do it.


----------



## MysteryMan

Be careful of accepting offers of reducing your bill. When my bill arrived in the mail I noticed a billing error. I called DIRECTV, explained the error to the CSR but math wasn't his forte. I asked to speak with his supervisor. When I explained the error to the supervisor he agreed and corrected it. I thanked him and wished him a nice day. Before I hung up he said because I've been a long term DIRECTV customer he wanted to give me $25.00 off my bill per month for twelve months. I'm out of contract and asked him if that offer came with a contract. His answer was yes, it comes with a twelve month contract. I declined. He then offered me $15.00 off my bill per month for twelve months without a contract. I wasn't looking for any discounts but thought it would be foolish not to accept the second offer. My advise to those who are looking for discounts is to always get the name and ID of the CSR your dealing with and ask if the offer comes with a contract.


----------



## bumeister

augisdad said:


> Called Monday to see if they would reduce my bill any since I had gotten laid off. The CSR could do absolutely nothing except suggest I switch to a lower package. I was not sure I wanted to do this as I have the grandfathered Choice Extra Classic package. I then asked for retention to see if they could help me any. Sure enough, they were able to reduce my bill $30 a month for the next year. When I inquired about any premium deals she said the only thing they had was 1/2 off of Showtime or HBO. I told her I guess I would call back in a month or so and see if they had any deals then. She told me to hold on and did some more checking and came up with a 4 months free of Showtime, which would drop off automatically. Now I wish I had called earlier, but it was the increase of the RSN that finally got me to do it.


Glad you got something out of retention, I got absolutely nothing except the suggestion to drop a lower package. I would happily accept 25 or 30 off for a year in exchange for extending my commitment. In complete honesty I told the retention guy that I had to do something to lower my bill due to a change in job status (not a falsehood), to no effect.

Meanwhile, my coworker with TWC has the equivalent of the premium package plus VOIP plus 300mb broadband for $180/month. I love DirecTV, having been with them since 1999, but I am starting to feel like a bit of a chump.


----------



## redhot

I have been with Directv for 20 years, I have 3 HR-24's, whole home dvr, protection plan, Extra package programing, 1 refer a friend discount. I am paying $90.00 a month total. I have around $53.00 a month credits. I have never had a problem when I call. I ask for retention every time and just ask if I am eligible for any discounts. I always get something. I am also packaged with ATT dsl and landline phone.


----------



## southsider

bumeister said:


> Meanwhile, my coworker with TWC has the equivalent of the premium package plus VOIP plus 300mb broadband for $180/month. I love DirecTV, having been with them since 1999, but I am starting to feel like a bit of a chump.


We switched to TWC from DirecTV and went from $250 per month for TV and internet (which we were already getting from TWC) to $149 per month for more channels, more HD channels, no secondary box rental fees (thanks to TWC's Roku app), and 300mb broadband. I loved DirecTV, but in just one year we'll save over $1,000. TWC's old DVR was awful with only two tuners. Their new enhanced DVR is much more tolerable with six tuners.


----------



## jdh8668

In February my bill was climbing to $111 thanks to the new rate increase. I have an old grandfathered package total choice two boxes, no premium, dvr & HD service. I have been with Directv well over 14 years. Called and asked for retention stating I was canceling. I should explain that before my call, I did some homework to see what the latest DISH offer I could receive. They could guarantee me three years for a package of 250 channels for $75 a month. I explained to retention that I had been a good customer and was happy with the service, but with the offer DISH was making it made better financial sense for me to take their offer saving myself quite a bit of money with a guarantee of three years. The CSR proceeded to better the price by dropping my bill down to $71 for a year. Granted I will have to deal with them again next year, but I saved myself $480 for that phone call. Bottom line, be nice, courteous, and do your homework before the call.


----------



## DMRI2006

Just called and got $30 off/month with a 1 year commitment. Took it. Been a sub since 1999.


----------



## Janice805

I've been with DTV since 1998. Premier Pkg, East/West National Feeds, (3) DVR's, etc. My primary bill is now almost $200 x month (and I have a secondary acct at another house for family there, separate bill). They've ALWAYS been good about helping me out with "discounts" (old age / fixed income / etc). Called today and CSR said all discounts are gone, forever !!! Only choice I now have is pick a lower level package (which would be difficult for my TV watching), or, call change providers to DISH or COMCAST (ugh).

My beloved Direct TV. It's hard to believe they would rather lose a good paying and loyal customer over getting "some" discount. I feel sick.


----------



## Spoonman27

I've had directv at my location since 1998. I had my account linked with ATT until recently when I finished removing ATT internet/phone for faster/cheaper internet service. After removing all ATT links I called 800-531-5000 and said contract end date and got what I assume to be retention. I mentioned weighting options of switching to Dish when I called in. I received new genie and client for 4K in exchange for a two year contract. In addition I got $20 off a month for two years and $10 off a month for one year. I also got a discount on showtime and the sportspack. My bill is usually around $120 or so although this month's is a little higher since I added sportspack recently.

Since ATT took over my experiences getting retention discounts have been subpar. I would keep try two or three times before giving up on retention.


----------



## linuspbmo

I went out of contract this month so I called in to see if I could get any discounts. Said cancel and went right to retention told her I need to lower the bill. First thing she asked was if we watched sports and I said no so she told me about preferred Xtra which cuts out the regional sports fee and 23 sports channels. That cut about $4 a month, then she offered $20 a month for one year and then another $10 for a year. She said she could give me Showtime for free for 4 months. I asked if I could get HBO for free also and after checking she gave me HBO for 3 months. Not a bad deal considering the horror stories I have been reading about no discounts available for anyone. CSR was very pleasant and we chatted while she worked on the computer. Now if everything she said gets into the computer I will be a happy camper.


----------



## inhd40

Ok. full disclosure time. I know I said that I would never call and ask for discounts or threaten to quit. I was seriously going to switch to Dish. What I was going to get was the lowest rung of programing with the Hopper 3 and two joeys and HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, TMC, ect for three months and Netflix for a year for 75 a month guaranteed for 2 years. What I have now with DirecTV was Select with an HR 34 and 2 clients for 95. So I called and said that I was seriously considering switching providers but first I wanted to call and see what discounts I was eligible for. The guy was actually ecstatic when he checked and said that with my history he could give me a better deal than a new customer. What I ended up getting was 40 dollars in credits for 1 year with a one time 20 dollar credit and 5 dollars off of HBO for 3 months. I asked what I could do on the equipment side and of course he told me I already had a "genie" that was the industry leader and the latest technology. So I played the 4K card and the offer went to HR 54 and the 61 client for free but I would have to do the 2 year deal. I will probably regret it but I passed on that for now. I really didn't want to do a 2 year deal at this time so that is why I was reluctant to just switch to Dish along with possible PQ drop.


----------



## Barcthespark

I've been with D* since 1997. I called yesterday and asked when my contract is up (10 days). They offered loyalty discounts of $15 off for 15 months and $5 off for 12 months. That will keep my bill well under $100 without a contract.


----------



## DR2420

Has anyone gotten any NFL Sunday Ticket deals already? I know most usually wait til July or so


----------



## Beerstalker

Chatted online with a rep the other day and dropped all of my Premium Channels, CW DNS station, and changed from Xtra to Preferred Extra. I asked about other ways to save on my bill and the CSR was able to offer $5/month off for 12 months with no commitment of any kind. So my bill should go from $188.41 to $118.99 ($69.42 savings per month). 

I will miss having the movie channels to throw something on whenever I am bored, but I have enough movies recorded on my DVR, and in my DVD/Blu Ray collection that it shouldn't be that big of a deal when I really want to sit down and watch a movie. I do watch a lot of shows on the premium channels, but most of them are off right now and I usually end up buying them on Blu-Ray so I can just wait. Or in the case of Shameless I will just subscribe to Showtime next winter when the new season is airing. 

Losing the sports channels is no big deal to me as I watch very few sports other than NFL and UFC, which I should still get most of.

The CW DNS I haven't really watched since Smallville went off the air, and now most of that stuff is on Netflix it seems anyway.

So far very happy with the Preferred Xtra package. If only they could drop ESPN and Fox Sports from it too and make it even cheaper. I would subscribe to it Jan-August, and switch back to Xtra from Aug-December during NFL regular season.


----------



## sdelrosa

I have been a customer since 1997 and did not have a contract for several years even though I had all my equipment changed out 3 years ago for free and no contract. I had Choice Extra and 4 DVRs. My bill got up to $133/mth and I finally talked my husband into letting us cancel them! We have Netflix, Hulu and Amazon and I made a list of the shows we watched and whether we could stream them. We also have PlayOn where you can record shows automatically, if they can stream and you have an account. So that is like having a DVR. Some channels require a TV provider, but my son has Comcast Xfinity, so we use his account for verification purposes (well, we pay for it for him, so it's not lying). So I called the retention department to REALLY cancel! However, she said we would lower our bill by $30 by downgrading from the grandfathered Choice to the Select (the cheapest one). The only real thing we would miss is the NFL channel. But, we also subscribe during the football season to the NFL.com deal. It's about $120 for the season and you can watch all the games the next day and also watch all the previous games at any time. We just have to not watch or listen to anything that would give away who won.

So, that dropped us to $99/mth. I said no, not enough. She then proceeded to add another $30/mth off our account for 12 mths if we signed a 1 year agreement. I also had a $5/mth left for 7 months on my account. So my bill would be about $60.99 for the 1st 6 mths then $65.99. That was 1/2 of my bill and I agreed. However, when I complained about one of my receivers, she offered me the Genie with 2 minis, replacing 3 out of the 4 receivers as long as I sign a 2 year agreement. We had agreed to that. However, the next day after reading the DBS forums, I realized that replacing the 2 receivers for the minis was stupid as I would lose 4 tuners and more hard drive space. So I was able to cancel that order and get the Genie only with free installation. We were happy with that deal.

But (sorry so long), the day before the install, I received a letter in the mail saying that I would be signing a 12 month agreement with the installer. What??? Not a 2 year like I was told and saw online that is what you get? So, I had the installer here and signed his phone but he couldn't see what the length was for. I called a couple days later to verify it was only 1 year based on the letter. I was told no, it was 24 mths but the guy did see I had gotten the letter. After about 20 mins on the phone, he said he was going to send it to the account management team to review it as he had never seen that happen (a glitch). I told him that was the contract and that is what I am to get (12 mths). Because I was on hold for a while, he gave me an additional $10/mth for 12 mths. So, now my bill was $50.99/mth, saving me a whopping $954 for the year! Well, what made it even better, is that I received an e-mail stating that they had WAIVED ALL of my agreements and that I would only have a contract if I changed anything in the future (equip, install, programming). So now I have over $40/mth discounted and $30 lower for changing the programming, and a free Genie that was professionally installed for free! I tried getting the NFL Sunday Ticket Max but I was told it was too early. I don't really care about that! We are happy for a year at least with the discounts but have the opportunity later in the year to get more discounts/NFL or cancel because of having no contract!

I was lucky I didn't have talk to several people to get discounts, but I did have to spend about 30 minutes total to get all of this and 2 phone calls. It is ridiculous that we have to do this and it various with every CSR....due diligence usually will pay off!


----------



## energyx

sdelrosa said:


> I have been a customer since 1997 and did not have a contract for several years even though I had all my equipment changed out 3 years ago for free and no contract. I had Choice Extra and 4 DVRs. My bill got up to $133/mth and I finally talked my husband into letting us cancel them! We have Netflix, Hulu and Amazon and I made a list of the shows we watched and whether we could stream them. We also have PlayOn where you can record shows automatically, if they can stream and you have an account. So that is like having a DVR. Some channels require a TV provider, but my son has Comcast Xfinity, so we use his account for verification purposes (well, we pay for it for him, so it's not lying). So I called the retention department to REALLY cancel! However, she said we would lower our bill by $30 by downgrading from the grandfathered Choice to the Select (the cheapest one). The only real thing we would miss is the NFL channel. But, we also subscribe during the football season to the NFL.com deal. It's about $120 for the season and you can watch all the games the next day and also watch all the previous games at any time. We just have to not watch or listen to anything that would give away who won.
> 
> So, that dropped us to $99/mth. I said no, not enough. She then proceeded to add another $30/mth off our account for 12 mths if we signed a 1 year agreement. I also had a $5/mth left for 7 months on my account. So my bill would be about $60.99 for the 1st 6 mths then $65.99. That was 1/2 of my bill and I agreed. However, when I complained about one of my receivers, she offered me the Genie with 2 minis, replacing 3 out of the 4 receivers as long as I sign a 2 year agreement. We had agreed to that. However, the next day after reading the DBS forums, I realized that replacing the 2 receivers for the minis was stupid as I would lose 4 tuners and more hard drive space. So I was able to cancel that order and get the Genie only with free installation. We were happy with that deal.
> 
> But (sorry so long), the day before the install, I received a letter in the mail saying that I would be signing a 12 month agreement with the installer. What??? Not a 2 year like I was told and saw online that is what you get? So, I had the installer here and signed his phone but he couldn't see what the length was for. I called a couple days later to verify it was only 1 year based on the letter. I was told no, it was 24 mths but the guy did see I had gotten the letter. After about 20 mins on the phone, he said he was going to send it to the account management team to review it as he had never seen that happen (a glitch). I told him that was the contract and that is what I am to get (12 mths). Because I was on hold for a while, he gave me an additional $10/mth for 12 mths. So, now my bill was $50.99/mth, saving me a whopping $954 for the year! Well, what made it even better, is that I received an e-mail stating that they had WAIVED ALL of my agreements and that I would only have a contract if I changed anything in the future (equip, install, programming). So now I have over $40/mth discounted and $30 lower for changing the programming, and a free Genie that was professionally installed for free! I tried getting the NFL Sunday Ticket Max but I was told it was too early. I don't really care about that! We are happy for a year at least with the discounts but have the opportunity later in the year to get more discounts/NFL or cancel because of having no contract!
> 
> I was lucky I didn't have talk to several people to get discounts, but I did have to spend about 30 minutes total to get all of this and 2 phone calls. It is ridiculous that we have to do this and it various with every CSR....due diligence usually will pay off!


With new equipment, you have a 24 month contract. Guaranteed.


----------



## sdelrosa

energyx said:


> With new equipment, you have a 24 month contract. Guaranteed.


You are correct. However, there was a glitch that sent me a letter stating I would be signing a 12 month agreement during the install. When I called, they did have it as 2 years on my account. They sent it to be investigated and decided to waive all agreements for this time. Guess I was lucky.


----------



## forecheck

energyx said:


> With new equipment, you have a 24 month contract. Guaranteed.


You can get new equipment with a 12 month contract if you are an existing customer and self install



> You agree to continuously maintain the minimum level of programming with us as follows:
> 
> New customers: 24 consecutive months
> Existing customers: 12 months if you elect to have your Standard, HD, DVR, or HD DVR, DIRECTV Genie, DIRECTV Genie LiteTM, DIRECTV Genie Mini, Wireless Genie Mini or DIRECTV 4K Genie Mini shipped; 24 consecutive months if you elect professional installation of your Standard, HD, DVR, or HD DVR, DIRECTV Genie, DIRECTV Genie Lite, DIRECTV Genie Mini, Wireless Genie Mini or DIRECTV 4K Genie Mini.


http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/2015_LeaseAgremnt_Eng.pdf


----------



## thyname

My first year with Directv is now over, and my bill jumped up by $38/month. Still one year left from the initial two year contract. Called today and mentioned "contract end" phrase others have suggested here (I know I know... not quite accurate). I was transferred immediately to Retention (given the automatic voice prompt mentioning something about cancellation while in process of transferring). A very nice US-based gentleman offered me right away $40/month discount for the next 12 months, no new contract but the existing contract that has 12 months left anyway. I gladly took it. I did not threaten to cancel, just explained him the fact that my monthly price is going up substantially. Very easy. I guess I was lucky getting somebody with Directv and not the ATT.

My next plan is to call when NFL starts to see if I can Red Zone channel for free. I don't care much for the ST, and others have mentioned that this is a possibility.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname

$10 off Advanced Receiver Services (HD/DVR/ARS) for 12 Months Loyalty offer ($120 value)
May 01, 2016 - Apr 30, 2017

$30 off for 12 Months Loyalty Offer (Requires 12 Month Agreement) ($360 value)
May 01, 2016 - Apr 30, 2017

Combined Bill Opt-in Discount $10
Nov 29, 2015 - Feb 27, 2099
--------------------------------------------
Following up on my previous post, I checked my online account and already see my new $40 discount. Copy paste above. Note the last discount for $10 per month I already had (combined billing) since I also have AT&T wireless


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J Blow

Directv customer since 1996 while frequently purchasing the nba nfl packages. Currently I have 6 tvs and the $82 package so bill is about $150/month after taxes. Contract is up in July. I've been getting great cable company offers so called and told them in a nice, non-threatening way that I'm getting cable offers that will save me $50 at a minimum. She politely asked many questions and said she could give me a $30 bill credit for a year - no contract extension. I was happy with that and didn't push it because I like Directv and I will probably need Sunday ticket anyway. I was also eligible for two more mini clients for free but that extended my contract. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## botiemad

The only way I've found to reduce my DTV bill is to reduce the size of the package. Two years ago, I had to subscribe to the Sports package in order to view FOX news. I called to cancel the entire package and explained to the rep that I don't watch sports and it wasn't worth it. I now have the base package and the tech added FOX to it for no additional cost. I'm thinking they can do anything they want, if they want to keep you as a customer.


----------



## MysteryMan

botiemad said:


> The only way I've found to reduce my DTV bill is to reduce the size of the package. Two years ago, I had to subscribe to the Sports package in order to view FOX news. I called to cancel the entire package and explained to the rep that I don't watch sports and it wasn't worth it. I now have the base package and the tech added FOX to it for no additional cost. I'm thinking they can do anything they want, if they want to keep you as a customer.


FOX News Channel is offered with Select, Entertainment, Choice, Xtra, Ultimate and Premier.


----------



## Bill5925

I was paying about $130/mo for choice plus (is that Xtra?) plus Starz/Encore, HD DVR, and old TiVo dvr and an HD receiver. However I was now only using two tvs, the second being a small SD set in the kitchen with a coax line. My HD DVR (older model) was also connected to a DVD recorder so I could save some programming for later and not fill up the DVR. Besides local stations my main reason for sticking with Directv was TCM and Starz. I couldn't justify the cost anymore and decided to "cut the cable" and go to streaming. I bought a Channel Master DVR+ OTA. Better picture than Directv on locals. Also subscribed to Netflix and Amazon Prime. Was considering adding Sling TV which would give me back TCM. And I could add Starz to my Amazon for $15/mo. Cutting the cable would cost $58/mo. Called Directv to cancel service. The nice lady understood but still had to make counter offers. She was able to give me a new customer package of Select, plus Starz and a new HD DVR for a total of $47/mo for 1 year. Also some premium channels for 3 months. I couldn't pass that up. I'm happy.


----------



## mdavej

Great deal. But factor in that you're on the hook for 2 years with that new DVR. So they're really going to stick it to you in year 2.


----------



## Bill5925

mdavej said:


> Great deal. But factor in that you're on the hook for 2 years with that new DVR. So they're really going to stick it to you in year 2.


As forecheck mentioned, because I'm an existing customer with self install, even though I'm getting a "new customer" package, there is only a 1-year commitment. The agent even said I should call back in one year and renegotiate at that time. She was very clear this was only a one year commitment. Also confirmed by emails confirming package.


----------



## skeptic555

Here is my experience - I called to change my package, moving from Premier to Entertainment (and adding back in HBO/Sho/Max/Starz). This alone would reduce from 145 to 116, and effectively only lose TMC, IFC and FXX as channels I might watch, sometimes maybe. I wondered if I would get an counteroffer, but didnt specifically ask. She made the move for me with no issues, then told me that HBO sho and MAX were $5 off for 6 months, and Starz was $7 off for 6 months. This surprised me, as I had them with Premier, so its not like I am "new." At any rate, thats $300 to the good for those 6 months... which I will undoubtedly use on UFC PPVs.


----------



## samthegam

I called to change from Premier to Select and adding HBO/MAX/SHO/STARZ the rep in the loyalty department offered me Preferred Xtra for $79.99 minus $30 for 24 months with agreement or minus $50.00 for 12 months with agreement. I chose the $30 off for 24 months and added the premiums back and HD Extra Pack for a total of $142 for 3 receivers. I was told the only channels I would loose would be the sports channels in the 600's. So far FX and FXX and Nick is still working despite the fact that they are not included according to the channel list online. I thought about the $50 off for 1 year but chose the $30 off for 2 years since I do not plan on leaving DIRECTV.


----------



## bobbyv

I was able to knock about $35 off my bill via Web chat with a customer service rep. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtm

Offered $50 off for 1yr or $30 off for 2yrs. Required contract for the 12 or 24 months depending on which I picked. 

Switched to Xfinity X1.


----------



## thyname

Rtm said:


> Offered $50 off for 1yr or $30 off for 2yrs. Required contract for the 12 or 24 months depending on which I picked.
> 
> Switched to Xfinity X1.


$50 was not good enough for you?!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KsBillsFan

Customer since 2009. Out of contract since 2013 I believe. Was on the "Bad List" for too many discounts for two years. Called in a week or so ago and got a 12 month $50 credit for a 1 year contract. It was the only thing they would give me. Wouldn't give a credit for HD service or DVR service. 

Just called back today trying to get swap out an old HR24 DVR for a Genie Mini Wireless and they wouldn't do it without a full two year contract. I won't do a two year deal, as I plan on canceling service in a year when my $50 credit drops off. Plus they wanted a $99 fee for a wireless bridge. They wouldn't even wave that fee.


----------



## bmetelsky

KsBillsFan said:


> Customer since 2009. Out of contract since 2013 I believe. Was on the "Bad List" for too many discounts for two years. Called in a week or so ago and got a 12 month $50 credit for a 1 year contract. It was the only thing they would give me. Wouldn't give a credit for HD service or DVR service.
> 
> Just called back today trying to get swap out an old HR24 DVR for a Genie Mini Wireless and they wouldn't do it without a full two year contract. I won't do a two year deal, as I plan on canceling service in a year when my $50 credit drops off. Plus they wanted a $99 fee for a wireless bridge. They wouldn't even wave that fee.


A $600 discount is nothing to sneeze about. No wonder you were on their "Bad List", you want too much. Why would you expect a free upgrade after just getting the great discount that you got?


----------



## MysteryMan

KsBillsFan said:


> Customer since 2009. Out of contract since 2013 I believe. Was on the "Bad List" for too many discounts for two years. Called in a week or so ago and got a 12 month $50 credit for a 1 year contract. It was the only thing they would give me. Wouldn't give a credit for HD service or DVR service.
> 
> Just called back today trying to get swap out an old HR24 DVR for a Genie Mini Wireless and they wouldn't do it without a full two year contract. I won't do a two year deal, as I plan on canceling service in a year when my $50 credit drops off. Plus they wanted a $99 fee for a wireless bridge. They wouldn't even wave that fee.


You state you were on a "Bad List" for too many discounts in a two year period. In spite of that you state they gave you a 12 month $50.00 credit for a one year contract. Then you complained they wouldn't give you credit for HD service or DVR service. On top of that you're complaining they won't swap out a HR24 for a Genie Mini without a two year contract and waving the $99.00 wireless bridge fee. I fail to see how you're the injured party.


----------



## thyname

MysteryMan said:


> You state you were on a "Bad List" for too many discounts in a two year period. In spite of that you state they gave you a 12 month $50.00 credit for a one year contract. Then you complained they wouldn't give you credit for HD service or DVR service. On top of that you're complaining they won't swap out a HR24 for a Genie Mini without a two year contract and waving the $99.00 wireless bridge fee. I fail to see how you're the injured party.


Welcome to America! Gimme gimme gimme....

Entitlement mentality no less

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

thyname said:


> thyname, on 18 Jun 2016 - 7:08 PM, said:thyname, on 18 Jun 2016 - 7:08 PM, said:
> 
> Welcome to America! Gimme gimme gimme....
> 
> Entitlement mentality no less
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you're a little confused at how America works . DirecTV wouldn't give you a $50/mo discount if they didn't have PLENTY of room baked into the bill. They COULD just offer more competitive pricing, but the trick here is to offer discounts ONLY to the folks that call in. They know that's a very small percentage of people and that 99% of the people are going to be too lazy to spend 5 mins on the phone and will just pay whatever.

DirecTV couldn't care less about knocking $50/mo off of 1% of the bills with all the money they rake in from the various rackets & scams they have in place:

$3/mo MRV fees
$5/mo WHDVR fees
up to $6 - $7/mo RSN fees
$6.50/mo outlet fees
$7 24 hr PPV "rental" fees
$10/mo HD fees
$10/mo DVR fees
$10 - $20/mo protection plan fees
$75 service call fees
various shipping fees, equipment upgrade fees, etc.
$6.50/mo Double pay for 4K outlet fee
Various season passes
Various movie channels
Forced upgrade to Ultimate Package for 4K fee

And so on. I bet you'd be surprised to know that the majority of DirecTVs income is from all the various fees and not the base package???


----------



## bmetelsky

This may be true, but to get the nice discount and then basically complain about not getting more is definitely "entitlement" attitude.



SledgeHammer said:


> I think you're a little confused at how America works . DirecTV wouldn't give you a $50/mo discount if they didn't have PLENTY of room baked into the bill. They COULD just offer more competitive pricing, but the trick here is to offer discounts ONLY to the folks that call in. They know that's a very small percentage of people and that 99% of the people are going to be too lazy to spend 5 mins on the phone and will just pay whatever.
> 
> DirecTV couldn't care less about knocking $50/mo off of 1% of the bills with all the money they rake in from the various rackets & scams they have in place:
> 
> $3/mo MRV fees
> $5/mo WHDVR fees
> up to $6 - $7/mo RSN fees
> $6.50/mo outlet fees
> $7 24 hr PPV "rental" fees
> $10/mo HD fees
> $10/mo DVR fees
> $10 - $20/mo protection plan fees
> $75 service call fees
> various shipping fees, equipment upgrade fees, etc.
> $6.50/mo Double pay for 4K outlet fee
> Various season passes
> Various movie channels
> Forced upgrade to Ultimate Package for 4K fee
> 
> And so on. I bet you'd be surprised to know that the majority of DirecTVs income is from all the various fees and not the base package???


----------



## SledgeHammer

bmetelsky said:


> bmetelsky, on 19 Jun 2016 - 11:16 AM, said:
> 
> This may be true, but to get the nice discount and then basically complain about not getting more is definitely "entitlement" attitude.


Well, I get discounts and I call in every time one falls off to try to re-up it. My monthly bill now is $60/mo for an HR24 + Preferred Xtra + DVR + HD (no WHDVR). I'm not necessarily complaining about paying $60/mo, I'm fine with that part... but I have a 4K OLED TV, so it'd be nice to get some 4K content, but:

Upgrade my dish to SWM $75 service call
Upgrade my DVR to a HR54 $99 + S&H

Might be able to get those 2 items waived if I asked nicely -- MAYBE . Lets continue...

WHDVR service required for Genie: + $3/mo
Double pay 4K outlet fee: +$6.50/mo
Upgrade to Ultimate Package: +$30?? / mo
Upgrade to Ultimate Package brings back RSN fee: +~$4/mo

So yeah... turning on 4K would bump my bill up $40 - $45/mo...

And of top of everything, I'd have to use the crappy client to watch 4K because I can't do it directly on the server!

Yeah, I'm definitely complaining about all that!

Last rumor I heard was the DirecTV is like 1 to 2 yrs away from a 4K capable server. Kinda sad since DISH has had theirs out for months now and from the specs and forum feedback, it runs circles around the HR54 and then some.


----------



## montanaxvi

I called several weeks back to put in a request for a new Genie since I had a failing HDD in my 34. They offered a 44 and we began talking about discounts because I'm seriously considering cord cutting to save major dough each month. My bill right now is around $140/month with no premium channels, a grandfathered package and 3 boxes. I was offered $50/month credit with a 1 year contract. Still looking into the pros and cons of cutting the cable, I told him I would think about it. This was offered from a Frontline CSR.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I just chatted and simply asked if there were any discounts. They offered $20 off per month for a year and all premium channels free for 3 months. Guess I got lucky tonifyt!

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## btedford

SledgeHammer said:


> Last rumor I heard was the DirecTV is like 1 to 2 yrs away from a 4K capable server. Kinda sad since DISH has had theirs out for months now and from the specs and forum feedback, it runs circles around the HR54 and then some.


I just left DISH and DISH has very little 4K content, so it really doesn't matter that the Hopper 3 is 4K capable. I came back to DirecTV for the 4K and the better PQ. Dish's PQ was just sub-par.


----------



## alhurricane

My contract was about to end, so I called up 2 weeks ago. I was first offered $20 off for 2 years no contract. I asked if there were any other offers and they offered me $45 off for 12 months with a year contract. I took that deal. Happy to save over $500 for the year.

On the flip side, I tried to help my parents save some money on their bill today. They have received no credits in at least 2 years and were not on contract. All they would offer them is $10 off for 12 months. I made sure I was speaking with retention which I was. I asked to speak to a supervisor. This guy was the most uncaring and rude retention person I have ever spoken too. He would offer them nothing else and his attitude was very unprofessional. 

It is very apparent that the way they give out credits is completely random. I had received credits recently and still got a great deal while my folks could hardly get anything. DirecTV may lose a customer in my parents, especially with the way the supervisor conducted himself.


----------



## xygfrie

I just got off the phone with them and they offered $35 a month credit. I told them its a fair discount but since I'm retired I have to cut corners and save every penny I can. They came back and offered me $50 a month for a year. So I took it. My bill was $124 a month. Now its around $75. Pretty good savings.


----------



## xygfrie

I have to make one correction. I was on chat not the phone. Sorry.


----------



## bmetelsky

xygfrie said:


> I just got off the phone with them and they offered $35 a month credit. I told them its a fair discount but since I'm retired I have to cut corners and save every penny I can. They came back and offered me $50 a month for a year. So I took it. My bill was $124 a month. Now its around $75. Pretty good savings.


That's what I call a "deep discount". Enjoy!


----------



## KsBillsFan

MysteryMan said:


> You state you were on a "Bad List" for too many discounts in a two year period. In spite of that you state they gave you a 12 month $50.00 credit for a one year contract. Then you complained they wouldn't give you credit for HD service or DVR service. On top of that you're complaining they won't swap out a HR24 for a Genie Mini without a two year contract and waving the $99.00 wireless bridge fee. I fail to see how you're the injured party.


I was their "bad list" because their CSR changed multiple things on my account without my permission. So when I noticed it and called them to make them aware of it and asked for my account to be closed (I wasn't under a contact), they offered me free Sunday Ticket and $30 a month credit for a year. This put me on their "bad list".

Now on to my comment about the Genie Mini and wireless bridge: I was just stating what happened when I called and asked about the upgrade. Passing along my experience. Pretty sure that is one part of this forum, helping others know what to expect when they call a CSR.

I don't agree with DTV charging for HD service. That would like a cable company in the 1970's charging a customer for color tv channels. HD is now the norm, yet they want to charge extra for the service? That is America for you, a corporate company and greed.


----------



## MysteryMan

KsBillsFan said:


> Customer since 2009. Out of contract since 2013 I believe. Was on the "Bad List" for too many discounts for two years. Called in a week or so ago and got a 12 month $50 credit for a 1 year contract. It was the only thing they would give me. Wouldn't give a credit for HD service or DVR service.
> 
> Just called back today trying to get swap out an old HR24 DVR for a Genie Mini Wireless and they wouldn't do it without a full two year contract. I won't do a two year deal, as I plan on canceling service in a year when my $50 credit drops off. Plus they wanted a $99 fee for a wireless bridge. They wouldn't even wave that fee.





KsBillsFan said:


> I was their "bad list" because their CSR changed multiple things on my account without my permission. So when I noticed it and called them to make them aware of it and asked for my account to be closed (I wasn't under a contact), they offered me free Sunday Ticket and $30 a month credit for a year. This put me on their "bad list".
> 
> Now on to my comment about the Genie Mini and wireless bridge: I was just stating what happened when I called and asked about the upgrade. Passing along my experience. Pretty sure that is one part of this forum, helping others know what to expect when they call a CSR.
> 
> I don't agree with DTV charging for HD service. That would like a cable company in the 1970's charging a customer for color tv channels. HD is now the norm, yet they want to charge extra for the service? That is America for you, a corporate company and greed.


Several versions about your "multiple" discounts from DIRECTV yet you still act like you're the injured party. The discount well isn't bottomless. At some point you're going to have to pay full price for the luxury you want and luxury is always expensive. CSRs are a luck of the draw. That said, always get their name and ID number. Tends to keep things honest and professional. You ended your post stating "That is America for you, a corporate company and greed". The same can be said about you with your "multiple" discounts and still wanting more!


----------



## peds48

DirecTV no longer charges for HD service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan

peds48 said:


> DirecTV no longer charges for HD service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do. Looking at My Services on my DIRECTV account it states "HD-This service allows you to enjoy HD feeds of channels you subscribe to with an HD-capable receiver $10.00 monthly". Under Recent Activities it's listed as "Advanced Receiver-HD Charge $10.00.


----------



## peds48

MysteryMan said:


> Yes they do. Looking at My Services on my DIRECTV account it states "HD-This service allows you to enjoy HD feeds of channels you subscribe to with an HD-capable receiver $10.00 monthly". Under Recent Activities it's listed as "Advanced Receiver-HD Charge $10.00.


it seems to my that you are old enough to understand what that post meant, which is that DirecTV since about two years ago stop charging hd fee for accounts created since then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan

peds48 said:


> it seems to my that you are old enough to understand what that post meant, which is that DirecTV since about two years ago stop charging hd fee for accounts created since then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you should have stated that in your post for those who unlike us who aren't aware of that.


----------



## peds48

MysteryMan said:


> Then you should have stated that in your post for those who unlike us who aren't aware of that.


right, then your quote should have further explain that rather then pretend it was not true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyt

All of my credits are about to expire - I was getting $21 in credits which made the bill tolerable.. but without them I am looking at $140 for a genie 2 hd dvrs and 1 old sd dvr on an old tube tv. You can see below how they bill me.. Is that accurate.. 2 $10 service fees for the genie and hr24? and then another 3 for whole home? I just chatted customer service and they offered $45 a month for 12 months for ultimate but wouldn't waive any of the fees. Final bill after taxes would be about $100. $23 a month just to have genie and hd dvr. If I were to swap the old hr21 which is crap for an hr24 would that add another $10?

DIRECTV Channels
1. CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC 84.49
SUBTOTAL 84.49

DIRECTV Equipment Services
2. Watch DIRECTV on Multiple TVs 21.00
4 TVs at $7 each; Save $7 off 1st TV 
3. Advanced Receiver Service - HD 10.00
4. Advanced Receiver Service - DVR 10.00
5. DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service 3.00
SUBTOTAL 44.00


----------



## peds48

Those ten dollar charges are for your HD and DVR services and they cover all the HD and DVRs on your account. Adding another DVR will only increase your bill by $7 unless your are replacing another receiver with it, which then becomes a wash, no monthly increase. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bmetelsky

jimmyt said:


> All of my credits are about to expire - I was getting $21 in credits which made the bill tolerable.. but without them I am looking at $140 for a genie 2 hd dvrs and 1 old sd dvr on an old tube tv. You can see below how they bill me.. Is that accurate.. 2 $10 service fees for the genie and hr24? and then another 3 for whole home? I just chatted customer service and they offered $45 a month for 12 months for ultimate but wouldn't waive any of the fees. Final bill after taxes would be about $100. $23 a month just to have genie and hd dvr. If I were to swap the old hr21 which is crap for an hr24 would that add another $10?
> 
> DIRECTV Channels
> 1. CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC 84.49
> SUBTOTAL 84.49
> 
> DIRECTV Equipment Services
> 2. Watch DIRECTV on Multiple TVs 21.00
> 4 TVs at $7 each; Save $7 off 1st TV
> 3. Advanced Receiver Service - HD 10.00
> 4. Advanced Receiver Service - DVR 10.00
> 5. DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service 3.00
> SUBTOTAL 44.00


$45 a month off is a nice discount.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Raiderguy8

I just called and said as a loyal customer for 16 years what could they do for me as far as a discount. The first operator offered 20% of Sunday Ticket (which I accepted) and said retention could offer more. The retention person only could offer $15. I asked if there wasnt something more they could offer and she said that was all that was in the computer and she could do nothing else. Told her that was kind of insulting and I declined to accept it.


----------



## jimmyt

I wonder if chat would be any better.. I had my offer on chat, but have not called yet. Same group or no (chat versus call in to retention)?



Raiderguy8 said:


> I just called and said as a loyal customer for 16 years what could they do for me as far as a discount. The first operator offered 20% of Sunday Ticket (which I accepted) and said retention could offer more. The retention person only could offer $15. I asked if there wasnt something more they could offer and she said that was all that was in the computer and she could do nothing else. Told her that was kind of insulting and I declined to accept it.


----------



## MysteryMan

Raiderguy8 said:


> I just called and said as a loyal customer for 16 years what could they do for me as far as a discount. The first operator offered 20% of Sunday Ticket (which I accepted) and said retention could offer more. The retention person only could offer $15. I asked if there wasnt something more they could offer and she said that was all that was in the computer and she could do nothing else. Told her that was kind of insulting and I declined to accept it.


You were offered and accepted 20% off Sunday Ticket. You were also offered another $15.00 from retention and felt insulted? I fail to see how you're the injured party.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

alhurricane said:


> My contract was about to end, so I called up 2 weeks ago. I was first offered $20 off for 2 years no contract. I asked if there were any other offers and they offered me $45 off for 12 months with a year contract. I took that deal. Happy to save over $500 for the year.
> 
> On the flip side, I tried to help my parents save some money on their bill today. They have received no credits in at least 2 years and were not on contract. All they would offer them is $10 off for 12 months. I made sure I was speaking with retention which I was. I asked to speak to a supervisor. This guy was the most uncaring and rude retention person I have ever spoken too. He would offer them nothing else and his attitude was very unprofessional.
> 
> It is very apparent that the way they give out credits is completely random. I had received credits recently and still got a great deal while my folks could hardly get anything. DirecTV may lose a customer in my parents, especially with the way the supervisor conducted himself.


Perhaps you've been a D* customer longer than your parents? I don't know if that would make a difference - but it could.

- Kevin


----------



## scottb8888

peds48 said:


> right, then your quote should have further explain that rather then pretend it was not true.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So can I get my HD fee removed? Anyone have any experience in doing this?


----------



## peds48

scottb8888 said:


> So can I get my HD fee removed? Anyone have any experience in doing this?


unless you go back to SD service, it can't be removed. However you may be able to get credits to offset such fee.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Coxner

MysteryMan said:


> You were offered and accepted 20% off Sunday Ticket. You were also offered another $15.00 from retention and felt insulted? I fail to see how you're the injured party.


I'm not the OP but 20% off is nothing. I've been getting ST for about 10 years and 19+ years with DTV. Every other year I get it for free and I pay $99 when it's not free. About the only restriction I've ever encountered is not being able to get it free for two years in a row. It does help to not be in contract but I've been able to get the $99 deal even while in contract in the past. Things may have changed with AT&T but I hope not. I haven't started negotiating for $99 this season because it's always been easiest to do the closer you are to opening day.


----------



## ejbvt

peds48 said:


> unless you go back to SD service, it can't be removed. However you may be able to get credits to offset such fee.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


It CAN be removed. There was a promo before the change in fee structure for free HD for life. I have that. I pay $10 for DVR, $3 for whole home (which is the one they won't remove, peds....), and a $10 credit for HD. Therefore they CAN remove it...

I also have $10 credit/month they just gave me when I contacted them the other day.


----------



## peds48

ejbvt said:


> It CAN be removed. There was a promo before the change in fee structure for free HD for life. I have that. I pay $10 for DVR, $3 for whole home (which is the one they won't remove, peds....), and a $10 credit for HD. Therefore they CAN remove it...
> 
> I also have $10 credit/month they just gave me when I contacted them the other day.


thank you for agreeing with me. Re-read my post, specially where I mentioned the credit part to off set the fee.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jw_rally

Called yesterday and got $50 off per month for a year with a one year commitment. Also got $80 off NFL ST. I got ST free last year, but with an overall savings of $680 I certainly won't complain!


----------



## jimmyt

Sounds like a great deal did you go in through retention or did you just call the standard line and get transferred in


----------



## jw_rally

jimmyt said:


> Sounds like a great deal did you go in through retention or did you just call the standard line and get transferred in


I just called in, but wasn't thrilled with what was being offered, so I asked to be routed to retention. I have had DIRECTV for 14 years and have had MLB Extra Innings, NBA League Pass and NFL Sunday Ticket for most of those years. Most of the time when I call they wind up taking care of me.

I was not under contract when I called, but was happy to sign up for another year with what amounts to a $680 discount. In my opinion that is pretty fair considering deals the competition offers and what DIRECTV offers new customers.


----------



## SlimyPizza

I’ve been a customer for 15 years or so. I was off of contract and strongly considering Dish. However a buddy of mine switched back to DirecTV and used my account number for both of us to get $10 off per month for 10 months. At the same time my DVR was getting the ‘Guide has not updated in x hours’ error message which turned out to be a glitchy software update but I took it as a sign to make some changes in my home entertainment department. I called DirecTV and the rep was unwilling to budge so I said thank you and that it was time for me to make a change and that my next call would be Dish (and it honestly would have been). ‘Hold on’ she said and transferred me to someone else. 30mins later I had a new Genie and mini Genie upgrade promised and my choice of $25/month off for 2 years or $50/month off for 1 year. All I had previously was a HR20-700. Both options called for a 2 year commitment. I chose $25 and also got free ShowTime for 3 months and half price of my HDNet package for 4 months. I called back in a few days to change my base package to further lower costs and the new rep acted like it was a huge deal for me to get these discounts but from what I read on this thread it isn’t all that spectacular. Still it is much appreciated as my bill will go down considerably.


----------



## jimmyt

CSR roulette.. I have been a customer now for almost 20 years.. usually they are good to me, but this time best I can do is $20 off a month for a bill of $105 with no premiums.. What pi$$es me off the most is the fact that my bill contains $45 a month in DVR/HD/reciever fees.. and 2 of my 4 receivers are over 7 years old (2 old hr20's that are slloooww) Oh well.. Ill keep trying or maybe its time to move on.


----------



## mcaldero

Been a customer for 16 years. Have 5 HD DVRs and have had Sunday Ticket for all 16 years. I just called and said, "Sunday Ticket is too expensive for us this year," fully expecting to be offered a discount. CSR didn't bite and canceled Sunday Ticket without offering a thing.


----------



## jw_rally

mcaldero said:


> Been a customer for 16 years. Have 5 HD DVRs and have had Sunday Ticket for all 16 years. I just called and said, "Sunday Ticket is too expensive for us this year," fully expecting to be offered a discount. CSR didn't bite and canceled Sunday Ticket without offering a thing.


In my opinion you just got a lazy CSR. If you really want to keep Sunday Ticket, I would call back. If the first CSR does not offer anything, I would ask to be routed to retention.


----------



## Tonedeaf

I didn't necessarily call to get a discount, but to call for a $10 Premium Channel disconnection charge that appeared for the disconnection of the promo of 3 free months of Showtime was finally ending. 

20 minutes on the phone just to get $10 off, jeesh what a hassle.


----------



## fudpucker

Mentioned this is the Sunday Ticket thread, but I'll be calling next week to see if they will agree to what I think I'll need to not move back to Dish. Not calling in a threatening or you owe me tone; I've just decided that Dish's offer of a Hopper 3, two Joeys, and the same channel package (did the compare, not exact but very close) for $40 a month cheaper, guaranteed for 2 years, plus a $200 gift card, is worth switching for. I had Dish before Directv and liked it. Only moved to DTV for Sunday Ticket.

Hopefully it will be a short discussion either way. If they would give me ST for free this year and guaranteed $40 per month for a year, I'd agree to a one year contract extension (my contract runs out this month) and stay. Anything less and I'll go ahead and switch. I'll try to make it very easy for the CSR - not trying to get more than that, don't care about 3 month deals on movie channels, etc. Just this is what I would need to stay. And if they don't want to do that, thanks very much I've enjoyed my stay with Directv and we may see each other again in the future.


----------



## bobdigi

I just got off the phone with Retention. Last month was the last month of my 2 year agreement. I said I was thinking about cancelling because bill was too expensive etc. She offered me $50 off for the next 12 months (had to sign a 12 month contract also) and offered me 4 months of showtime and 3 months of HBO (i have to call in to cancel hbo but showtime will drop off automatically). I feel I got a pretty good deal. It will drop my bill down to $75 a month.


----------



## coair73x

nothing for me after 15 years. I only called once but might do it again if you think I might get a deal. I just turned it back on after 5 month suspension and they said they cannot see were I am in my current contract. I have Fios and Cox in my area with great deals but csr could not give my any deals.


----------



## linuspbmo

coair73x said:


> nothing for me after 15 years. I only called once but might do it again if you think I might get a deal. I just turned it back on after 5 month suspension and they said they cannot see were I am in my current contract. I have Fios and Cox in my area with great deals but csr could not give my any deals.


Make sure you get to retention. The first person you talk to won't be able to offer much, just say cancel twice.


----------



## bwarning

Just got $63.00 credit per month for the next 3 months, then $30.00 a month for the next 18. Was also offered season ticket for $100.00 but turned that down


----------



## whorne

fudpucker said:


> Mentioned this is the Sunday Ticket thread, but I'll be calling next week to see if they will agree to what I think I'll need to not move back to Dish. Not calling in a threatening or you owe me tone; I've just decided that Dish's offer of a Hopper 3, two Joeys, and the same channel package (did the compare, not exact but very close) for $40 a month cheaper, guaranteed for 2 years, plus a $200 gift card, is worth switching for. I had Dish before Directv and liked it. Only moved to DTV for Sunday Ticket.
> 
> Hopefully it will be a short discussion either way. If they would give me ST for free this year and guaranteed $40 per month for a year, I'd agree to a one year contract extension (my contract runs out this month) and stay. Anything less and I'll go ahead and switch. I'll try to make it very easy for the CSR - not trying to get more than that, don't care about 3 month deals on movie channels, etc. Just this is what I would need to stay. And if they don't want to do that, thanks very much I've enjoyed my stay with Directv and we may see each other again in the future.


I am in a very similar situation and followed basically the same tactic of a non-threatening approach. I was able to get an additional $40 off a month for 12 months (this on top of present $35 off I was already getting). In addition, I was able to get the Sunday Ticket free. I only had to agree to a one year contract which I was glad to do.


----------



## fudpucker

whorne said:


> I am in a very similar situation and followed basically the same tactic of a non-threatening approach. I was able to get an additional $40 off a month for 12 months (this on top of present $35 off I was already getting). In addition, I was able to get the Sunday Ticket free. I only had to agree to a one year contract which I was glad to do.


Was this recently?


----------



## fudpucker

My approach: Get the end of contract date, just that so I know my timing, then call Dish and confirm the offer ($40 per month less than my comparable DTV package, guaranteed for 2 years, Hopper 3, two 4k Joeys, $200 Visa card) and potential install date to insure it would be installed a few days before my Directv end date, then call Directv to cancel. Decide if there's anything Directv could do to keep me, right now I think if they offered $50 per month discount AND ST for free, I'd maybe stay for 12 more months. Maybe. My Fox and CBS locals are owned by Sinclair, and they signed a retransmission renewal last year - those have been 3 year contracts, with a fight every time, so if I moved now the next fight would be right about when my two years was up and I could move back to Directv with no penalty if they went dark. If I wait a year, I'd be in the middle of my Dish contract when the contract is up for renewal. Hmmm - wonder when it is up for Directv? .....looks like they signed a deal in Feb 2013, and since there was no fight this year I assume it must not have been a 3 year deal. So could be a fight in Feb of 2017. No way to know, LOL!

Yeah I get pretty anal rententive/analytical on this stuff!

Anyway,just called Directv to get my contract end date. Actually used a number the online chat guy gave me, 800-824-9081. She asked me why I was asking, I said just considering my options right now, just wanted to know the date, she gave it to me (Aug 28 fwiw) and said who are you considering, I said Dish, and her very first response was "You should know they have a lot of locals blacked out, Dish doesn't tell you that when you call them!" That was her comment several times, so clearly Directv has given them instructions to use that. She said please don't leave without talking to us first, I said I would, and then finished the call. 

I'll get my deal confirmed with Dish, then call Directv to cancel and see what they offer and report back here.


----------



## whorne

fudpucker said:


> Was this recently?


Yes, I made the call this past Friday.


----------



## Jbdaws

I'm in year 9of12 of a $30 discounted 1-year agreement. If wanting to call for a discount should I call and find out when my contract ends first so I know what I'm working with? If I can't get my bill down I may actually consider Dish. 

I asked over chat for my contract end date and they said they didn't have access to that. They gave me a phone number and four digit pin to reach someone. I wonder if this is retention that they gave me the phone number to? Who deals with contract end date information?


----------



## Scalemaster34

Called a few weeks ago.... to remove the 2016 Sunday ticket from my bill. Asked at that time about any specials, and went to retention. They were able to cut $20 from my bill but no Sunday Ticket. I told her that I'd have to shop around as the Sunday Ticket was my main reasons of using DT. Still no offer that other than HBO and Cinemax for three months.

Have Comcast Internet and I checked their bundle pricing which is actually pretty good now. Called DIRECTV back and went ahead and said I wanted to cancel... went back to retention aging and told them I was considering Comcast, told them I taught the price was pretty good and liked that I wouldn't have to deal with outages (live in Florida.. rains a lot here).

I expected some kind of Sunday Ticket discount (been free for five years), but with my other discounts she couldn't do anything.
I expected her to offer to check my receiver to make sure the dish didn't need to be adjusted after five years.
I expected her to offer Starz for free like Comcast's offer.

Told her to go ahead and put in a disconnect for a week later.... now I didn't realize how long it would take to get Comcast out. So a few days later I called to extend my disconnection of service a few days. Again I went to retention. Got the whole we appreciate you being with DT for so many years and how we value you as a customer. I was very open with her, said I wasn't happy with the cost of Sunday Ticket and the offers I was given. Told her it forced me to shop around and that I was getting a Bundle that included some premium channels and their "sports package" and Fast Internet than I have now for about $20 less than the best offer I had been made so far by DT. 

So three phone calls to retention, three attempts to get them to make an effort to keep me.... my neighbor took down his DT dish a few weeks ago, think AT&T is going to have to examine their retention policies. I probable should just wait until a week or so into the NFL season... but I'm not.


----------



## DR2420

Jbdaws said:


> I'm in year 9of12 of a $30 discounted 1-year agreement. If wanting to call for a discount should I call and find out when my contract ends first so I know what I'm working with? If I can't get my bill down I may actually consider Dish.
> 
> I asked over chat for my contract end date and they said they didn't have access to that. They gave me a phone number and four digit pin to reach someone. I wonder if this is retention that they gave me the phone number to? Who deals with contract end date information?


That is most definitely retention!


----------



## fudpucker

FWIW, I also got that number from chat. If it is a direct line to retention, maybe it will be helpful here:

800-824-9081

Not sure if you have to have a PIN, I suppose you could just say you don't have it with you. (I was given one.) No one asked me where I got the number from when I called it this morning.


----------



## DR2420

fudpucker said:


> FWIW, I also got that number from chat. If it is a direct line to retention, maybe it will be helpful here:
> 
> 800-824-9081
> 
> Not sure if you have to have a PIN, I suppose you could just say you don't have it with you. (I was given one.) No one asked me where I got the number from when I called it this morning.


You do have to have a PIN and the PIN is only good for 5 days I believe it is. If you don't have an active PIN, it won't let you go through. It transfers you directly to a rep in retention.


----------



## morefaves

Got billed full $59.99/6 Months for Sunday Ticket max yesterday. Called Today to dance/cancel. I said cancel service. First person I got said she could give me 10% off the package. I said nowhere near enough, then she offered be $9 a month off. I said not enough, I want to cancel. She said she'll transfer me. I said where, she said Customer retention, I said I thought you were retention, she said no, she was Customer programming. 
Got to retention, the guy was a Football Freak(didn't hurt), and he verified he was in the retention department. He thanked me for my dozen years of loyalty. I explained that Sunday Ticket was too expensive, on top of my bill, where I don't receive any discounts, and I'm hearing new people sometimes get it for free. He said he could give me a 1 time Bill Credit of $180, making ST Half price. I agreed. Then he offered me $19 off my HBO/Showtime/Sports Pac for 6 months. I agreed. Then he offered me $50 off my bill for 12 months if I agree to a 1 year contract. I agreed, since I'm going nowhere. 
So bottom line, I saved $894 for the next year. Not a bad dance. One of the better dance calls for Sunday Ticket price reduction I've had. :dance07:


----------



## Jbdaws

fudpucker said:


> FWIW, I also got that number from chat. If it is a direct line to retention, maybe it will be helpful here:
> 
> 800-824-9081
> 
> Not sure if you have to have a PIN, I suppose you could just say you don't have it with you. (I was given one.) No one asked me where I got the number from when I called it this morning.


So have you called back?


----------



## fudpucker

Jbdaws said:


> So have you called back?


Going to get the dish offer locked in today and set an install date of a few days before my DTV contract end date. I'll call and cancel Directv after that and see if they try hard to keep me. Honestly, I don't expect they will offer me what I've decided will be needed to keep me: $50 per month for 12 months plus free Sunday Ticket (not max.) It sounds like the new AT&T is directing them to not give ST away for free this year, based on the Sunday Ticket thread. But I will let the retention person know up front so there isn't a lot of back and forth. My wife and I are trying to watch all the recorded shows as fast as possible to clear off the DVR.


----------



## bossfan50

Today I was offered $30 off for 2 years and as I kept asking if there were any other discounts available the CSR came up with $50 for 1 year. I took the $50 for 1 year as I only have to commit to 1 year instead of 2 years and it is a no brainer to take $50 off per month vs. $30 off.


----------



## Jbdaws

I ended up calling today to ask about when my contract ends it doesn't end till December. That's when my $30 and $15 offers I'm already getting fall off. The rep sounded like she was trying to keep me even though I'm still under contract, she was offering Sunday Ticket super cheap a third off if I wanted it. I told her I wasn't interested that I want NBA LP. She said since I'm still getting discounts already she can't apply much more the best she could do was $15 off with no commitment..so I just took it. She did say to call back around October to see what they could do for me on any NBA discounts. 

What is the price to get out of a contract if I've got a month or two left anybody know? I'd like to make a decision in October once the NBA season starts on wether I'm going to stay with them or not but I'd still be on the hook for another month or so. I wont have much of an arguemnet for lowering my bill or actually leaving if it's going to cost me an arm and a leg to out the contract.


----------



## DR2420

Jbdaws said:


> I ended up calling today to ask about when my contract ends it doesn't end till December. That's when my $30 and $15 offers I'm already getting fall off. The rep sounded like she was trying to keep me even though I'm still under contract, she was offering Sunday Ticket super cheap a third off if I wanted it. I told her I wasn't interested that I want NBA LP. She said since I'm still getting discounts already she can't apply much more the best she could do was $15 off with no commitment..so I just took it. She did say to call back around October to see what they could do for me on any NBA discounts.
> 
> What is the price to get out of a contract if I've got a month or two left anybody know? I'd like to make a decision in October once the NBA season starts on wether I'm going to stay with them or not but I'd still be on the hook for another month or so. I wont have much of an arguemnet for lowering my bill or actually leaving if it's going to cost me an arm and a leg to out the contract.


Is it the original contract you initially signed up with as a new customer? If so, it's $20 for each month remaining on the contract. If you have two months remaining, it would be $40. One month would be $20.


----------



## bossfan50

Jbdaws said:


> I ended up calling today to ask about when my contract ends it doesn't end till December. That's when my $30 and $15 offers I'm already getting fall off. The rep sounded like she was trying to keep me even though I'm still under contract, she was offering Sunday Ticket super cheap a third off if I wanted it. I told her I wasn't interested that I want NBA LP. She said since I'm still getting discounts already she can't apply much more the best she could do was $15 off with no commitment..so I just took it. She did say to call back around October to see what they could do for me on any NBA discounts.
> 
> What is the price to get out of a contract if I've got a month or two left anybody know? I'd like to make a decision in October once the NBA season starts on wether I'm going to stay with them or not but I'd still be on the hook for another month or so. I wont have much of an arguemnet for lowering my bill or actually leaving if it's going to cost me an arm and a leg to out the contract.


I committed to a 1 year contract today and I was told that the early termination fee will be $25 for each month remaining.


----------



## Jbdaws

DR2420 said:


> Is it the original contract you initially signed up with as a new customer? If so, it's $20 for each month remaining on the contract. If you have two months remaining, it would be $40. One month would be $20.


I been with them for four years, it was just a $30 discount/1-year that I agreed to



bossfan50 said:


> I committed to a 1 year contract today and I was told that the early termination fee will be $25 for each month remaining.


We're you out of contract before committing to the 1-year? Or were u still under contract a couple months and they let you start the 1-year all over again in agreeing to a new contract?


----------



## bossfan50

Jbdaws said:


> We're you out of contract before committing to the 1-year? Or were u still under contract a couple months and they let you start the 1-year all over again in agreeing to a new contract?


I was out of contract.


----------



## toobs

$50 off per month for 1 year contract with NFL Sunday Ticket. I have the Premium package.


----------



## peds48

bossfan50 said:


> Today I was offered $30 off for 2 years and as I kept asking if there were any other discounts available the CSR came up with $50 for 1 year. I took the $50 for 1 year as I only have to commit to 1 year instead of 2 years and it is a no brainer to take $50 off per month vs. $30 off.


you took the short end of the stick. The 30 monthly discount is $720 compared to 600 of the $50 discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHL

I'm a 12 year customer with only the Choice package and Whole-Home DVR (2 TV's). No premiums.

Got shot down twice (about 8 and 10 months ago) for significant credits. Was looking into Dish and Frontier (Fios) service and just decided to give D* another try.

Standard routine. Said "Cancel" at the voice prompts and got transferred to a live rep. Wasn't certain if she was in Retention or not.

Stated my case and she almost immediately offered $25 off per month for 2 years with a new 24 month commitment. That was a lot better than what I was offered the last few times I called, but I told her I really didn't want the commitment. She then offered $40 off per month for 1 year with no commitment. That was good enough for me so I accepted that offer.

She also threw in Starz for 3 months free. Nice little bennie, but not that big a deal for me.

I didn't ask for Sunday Ticket or anything else.

Kind of sounds like AT&T is seeing the light and allowing Retention to start giving out offers again. Maybe it's related to the news that broke a few days ago that the Pay TV industry has posted record losses in subscriber counts recently.

http://www.cnet.com/news/pay-tv-providers-post-record-subscriber-losses/


----------



## PHL

peds48 said:


> you took the short end of the stick. The 30 monthly discount is $720 compared to 600 of the $50 discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disagree. I would have done the same. It opens up a bunch of options for that second year.


----------



## rmmccann

peds48 said:


> you took the short end of the stick. The 30 monthly discount is $720 compared to 600 of the $50 discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on how you look at it - is the extra $120 ($10/mo) worth being under contract for those additional 12 months, or would you rather renegotiate after the first year?


----------



## bossfan50

peds48 said:


> you took the short end of the stick. The 30 monthly discount is $720 compared to 600 of the $50 discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not if you think about it. I'd rather only commit to one year than two years so that I have options after the first year.



PHL said:


> I disagree. I would have done the same. It opens up a bunch of options for that second year.


Exactly, thank you for saying that.



rmmccann said:


> Depends on how you look at it - is the extra $120 ($10/mo) worth being under contract for those additional 12 months, or would you rather renegotiate after the first year?


Again, exactly what I was thinking and why I went $50 off for one year instead of $30 off for 2 years.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

peds48 said:


> you took the short end of the stick. The 30 monthly discount is $720 compared to 600 of the $50 discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happens if you take the 30 dollar monthly discount, and DTV hikes your bill by 25 dollars on month 13?

The 50 dollars off is FAR SUPERIOR. I'm surprised it was offered.


----------



## Vegas Vic

Long time lurker here, first time poster.

I have been a customer for seven years, Choice Xtra package (no premiums), an HR44 and HR22 DVR. My monthly bill had escalated to $118 over time. I called last night (after responding "cancel" to the prompts). I spoke to the rep and informed him that my wife and I were pleased with the quality of service, but we were looking to cut back financially in some areas. I could get essentially the same channel lineup with Cox Cable for about $40 per month cheaper (including the $10 discount for high speed internet). He said he would look and see what credits I was eligible for, and I was pleasantly surprised when he offered $50 per month off for 12 months (a $600 savings) with only a one-year commitment. I accepted, and I'm very happy to be paying $68 per month for the next year.


----------



## Glenee

Jbdaws said:


> I ended up calling today to ask about when my contract ends it doesn't end till December. That's when my $30 and $15 offers I'm already getting fall off. The rep sounded like she was trying to keep me even though I'm still under contract, she was offering Sunday Ticket super cheap a third off if I wanted it. I told her I wasn't interested that I want NBA LP. She said since I'm still getting discounts already she can't apply much more the best she could do was $15 off with no commitment..so I just took it. She did say to call back around October to see what they could do for me on any NBA discounts.
> 
> What is the price to get out of a contract if I've got a month or two left anybody know? I'd like to make a decision in October once the NBA season starts on wether I'm going to stay with them or not but I'd still be on the hook for another month or so. I wont have much of an arguemnet for lowering my bill or actually leaving if it's going to cost me an arm and a leg to out the contract.


I just did a New 1 year contract and was told early cancellation is $25.00 per month for each month left on contract.


----------



## jimmyt

20 year customer - in the past they have always been good to me, but this year, no dice. I have tried the last 2 months to see what they would do.. best they would do is $15 off a month and free sunday ticket. You win some you lose some I guess. So I took my freebies and will try again later. Right now Cincinnati bell is offering (basically the same package) for $60 per month all in which is a $600 savings per year over directv. I may actually have to jump ship... $600 is a lot!


----------



## fudpucker

Contract up 8/28, already canceled ST. This morning I scheduled a Dish install, Hopper 3, two 4K Joeys, the 200 level package ( what I have with Directv.) $40 per month cheaper than my Directv bill, total price with everything including taxes, etc. guaranteed for two years. Plus a $200 Visa card for returning to Dish.

So tomorrow I'll call to cancel Directv and it will be interesting to see if and how hard they will try to keep me. Not going to threaten, etc - I've already got the Dish install scheduled. If they gave me ST for free AND $50 per month for 12 months I'd have to reconsider, but I know from what I'm reading they won't give me that. So it should be a short call. But I will report here for others what they offer.


----------



## Jbdaws

Glenee said:


> I just did a New 1 year contract and was told early cancellation is $25.00 per month for each month left on contract.


Did they make you pay the remaining 2 months before starting your new 1-year commitment?

Thanks for the info


----------



## codespy

Has anyone on a still active Grandfathered Premier package with $0 DVR service been successful at getting $10 credits every month to offset the HD charge? (To clarify, not talking about the TiVo Lifetime either).


----------



## GekkoDBS

codespy said:


> Has anyone on a still active Grandfathered Premier package with $0 DVR service been successful at getting $10 credits every month to offset the HD charge? (To clarify, not talking about the TiVo Lifetime either).


I have the $0 DVR on my bill in which it reads that it is included in my base package but I have no idea how this came to be, was this a special offer going back years ago? For the record earlier in the year a service rep did give me 12 months of the HD $10 credit but that was the only time I received that credit.


----------



## the2130

I got a discount of $28 a month for 6 months. Not as good as what some are reporting here, but I'll take it.


----------



## bcreklaw

After 3 times calling to lower my bill, I called last Sunday and tried the "cancel service" line twice as others said. I was a little nervous that they would actually cancel. This time was completely different. They always told me previously about being a loyal customer since 199? but they never could lower my bill, not even by a penny. This time they did the same spiel but they quickly offered me the $50. off for 12 months with a one year commitment, thanking me again for being a loyal customer. I couldn't believe it. I took it. I don't know what department I reached but obviously it was a different one from the past 3 times. Thanks to all for the advice. Much appreciated. It worked for me!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Called in, she wasn't able to get me the $50.00 off for a year. The best she could do for me was $25.00 off a month for a year and free sports pack for 6 months plus HBO/Showtime free for 4 months. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## GregE

I just canceled HBO to lower my bill but it's still too high for me, was thinking about putting service on hold for a month or so and just watch what's recorded on DVR, I asked the CSR about it but he said I would not be able to view already recorded programming on the DVR while the service is on hold, anyone know if this is correct? Seriously thinking of going back to cable, which I need for internet, would save $40 a month for same channels and would double my internet speed, but would prefer to stick with DTV.


----------



## trh

GregE said:


> I just canceled HBO to lower my bill but it's still too high for me, was thinking about putting service on hold for a month or so and just watch what's recorded on DVR, I asked the CSR about it but he said I would not be able to view already recorded programming on the DVR while the service is on hold, anyone know if this is correct? Seriously thinking of going back to cable, which I need for internet, would save $40 a month for same channels and would double my internet speed, but would prefer to stick with DTV.


I believe he is correct, but if you disconnect your DVRs from the satellite before you call and get the account suspended, you should be able to watch what is on your DVR(s). I don't know what impact that might have on your system if you have MRV.


----------



## GregE

trh said:


> I believe he is correct, but if you disconnect your DVRs from the satellite before you call and get the account suspended, you should be able to watch what is on your DVR(s). I don't know what impact that might have on your system if you have MRV.


Thanks that sounds like a neat trick to disconnect the DVR before cancellation so I can still watch the recordings. I only have one TV hooked up to DirecTV.


----------



## trh

And just to be safe, if your DVR is connected to the internet, disconnect that also. But I don't think they send cancellation/suspension signals via the internet; just the satellite.


----------



## GregE

trh said:


> And just to be safe, if your DVR is connected to the internet, disconnect that also. But I don't think they send cancellation/suspension signals via the internet; just the satellite.


Cool thank you for the info. I went to my acct page and was looking at the suspend info and saw the chat option so I chatted with a CSR and told him I was thinking about suspending for a month and he offered $40 off a month for 12 months with no change to package or contract, so I took that. But your info is good to know for future reference, I wouldn't have thought to disconnect the DVR before suspension.


----------



## trufunk

Just called my renewal was up in Oct. they gave me ST for free and $30 off for two years. Felt that was a good deal. Go Raiders!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbdaws

trufunk said:


> Just called my renewal was up in Oct. they gave me ST for free and $30 off for two years. Felt that was a good deal. Go Raiders!!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can't wait till Saturday, preseason or not need to get that Green Bay game out of my system. Lol


----------



## energyx

I called since my 1 year contract for $50 off is up tomorrow, and they offered another year of the same discount without even asking. Just told him the truth that we are looking at Playstation Vue, etc to cut costs. 2x HR24, 1x HR34 and a mini on Choice Xtra for $69.xx +Tax... the HR34 is slow and long in the tooth, but I really don't want a 2 year contract to get a 54 (for 4K, of course). Now to decide what to do.

BTW, went on chat to ask about contract date and they gave me retentions 800 number and a PIN.


----------



## trufunk

Jbdaws said:


> I can't wait till Saturday, preseason or not need to get that Green Bay game out of my system. Lol


True!! Just hoping for a playoff season this year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fudpucker

I posted this in the Sunday ticket thread but relevant here too. Called last week, got retention (saying "Cancel") and told the (very nice and talkative!) retention CSR that I had agreed to a Dish install. He asked what their deal was and I told him: about $40+ lower price for the same level programming package, guaranteed for 2 years, Hopper 3 + 2 4K Joeys, free NFL Redzone, plus a $200 Visa card. He laughed and said, well that's a nice package! Then he did some checking and basically said, I can give you $50 off for 12 months, and then some discounts on the premium movie channels (which I told him, we aren't interested in, when we have them for free for 3 months we find that we rarely watch them.) He said OK what would it take? I said I would consider staying for Sunday Ticket for free and the $50 per month for 12 months. He chuckled and after some chatting he said AT&T was instructing them to not give ST away for free because they needed to show their shareholders all the income from Sunday Ticket subscribers that they were getting for what they pay the NFL for the exclusive rights. So, he said, if I give you $50 per month to cover the cost, but you still are signed up to pay for ST, even though it doesn't cost you anything, AT&T can still count your full subscription price in their ST income numbers.

We had a great chat, but in the end he couldn't give me what it would take for me to turn down the Dish deal (which I didn't expect he could) so I've switched. Nothing negative on Directv at all.


----------



## FuSchnickens

Just called and they refused to give me any credits to help lower the bill. I had some but they dropped off as of last month. My contract is up in 6 months. Anyone getting any of these deals while still under contract?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## energyx

FuSchnickens said:


> Just called and they refused to give me any credits to help lower the bill. I had some but they dropped off as of last month. My contract is up in 6 months. Anyone getting any of these deals while still under contract?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Pretty sure it's tough to get anything while on contract, and anything small you do get will probably affect the after contract deals. I always wait until the day before/of my contract end to call. I simply state I am looking at my options (Tivo OTA+PS Vue this round), and they usually say "let's see what we can do". I had a $55/month for 6 months, then $50/month for the remaining 6 months discount in the last 1 year contract. This week they offered me another year with $50/month off without even asking... $300($25/mo) ETF of course. I try to buy owned equipment which prevents getting locked into a 2 yr with high second year costs.

They do prefer the $$ per month discount and don't quote a monthly price so they can raise your base package, equipment fees and sports surcharge. My bill will go up in February again.

I have Choice Xtra, Genie, mini, 2x HR24 DVR on autopay for $69.xx before tax.


----------



## FuSchnickens

I have pretty much the same set up. When I moved 3 months ago I wasn't offered a thing. I have Choice Xtra, 2 HD dvr's, whole home and they want me to pay 135 a month. Don't even have any premium channels. To me that's just too much and not worth it anymore.


----------



## mynameisjason

Had a $30 a month credit which expired with this billing cycle. Called yesterday at told the rep. I was thinking about canceling because of the price and was given a $30 credit for 24 months with a new 2 year contract. I took it. I was also given the choice of $50 off a month with Sunday Ticket for for one year with a two year contract as well. I was just offered these no "let me see what we can do" no being placed on hold. Phone call was less than 8 minutes total.

Still paying $96.24 (until the next price increase) for Preferred Xtra, Genie, HR23 DVR, H25 receiver, standard protection plan (some say a waste, I used it three times in the past year), plus all the other fees,


----------



## FuSchnickens

mynameisjason said:


> Had a $30 a month credit which expired with this billing cycle. Called yesterday at told the rep. I was thinking about canceling because of the price and was given a $30 credit for 24 months with a new 2 year contract. I took it. I was also given the choice of $50 off a month with Sunday Ticket for for one year with a two year contract as well. I was just offered these no "let me see what we can do" no being placed on hold. Phone call was less than 8 minutes total.
> 
> Still paying $96.24 (until the next price increase) for Preferred Xtra, Genie, HR23 DVR, H25 receiver, standard protection plan (some say a waste, I used it three times in the past year), plus all the other fees,


Were you out of contract? How long have u been a customer? Sound like DTV is trying to screw with me or I got very lame reps. I'm a 12 year customer with currently no credits on the account and contract is up in 6 months.


----------



## bmetelsky

FuSchnickens said:


> Were you out of contract? How long have u been a customer? Sound like DTV is trying to screw with me or I got very lame reps. I'm a 12 year customer with currently no credits on the account and contract is up in 6 months.


Sometimes you just need to call back and talk to someone else. Are you sure you are not just talking to the 1st level customer service reps? You need to say cancel at the first voice prompt which should take you to the retention department, or whatever they are calling it now.


----------



## energyx

FuSchnickens said:


> Were you out of contract? How long have u been a customer? Sound like DTV is trying to screw with me or I got very lame reps. I'm a 12 year customer with currently no credits on the account and contract is up in 6 months.





bmetelsky said:


> Sometimes you just need to call back and talk to someone else. Are you sure you are not just talking to the 1st level customer service reps? You need to say cancel at the first voice prompt which should take you to the retention department, or whatever they are calling it now.


I had luck with asking about contract end date on chat. They said they couldn't access that information, but gave me the 'customer loyalty' 800 number and a PIN. Got the $50/mo extension for a year right off the bat... Also, the PIN says it expires in 24 hours, but I called back 3 days later and still got right in.


----------



## mynameisjason

FuSchnickens said:


> Were you out of contract? How long have u been a customer? Sound like DTV is trying to screw with me or I got very lame reps. I'm a 12 year customer with currently no credits on the account and contract is up in 6 months.


Signed up in December 2011. Haven't been under contract since June 2014. I was given the credit last September because I had my original HR34 die on me, the replacement sent only lasted a week, the second one didn't even work out of the box. The third one finally worked (until March of this year when it was replaced with a HR54).


----------



## Christopher Gould

Customer since 1998. Called got 50 off for 12 months with 1 year contract. Wasn't even a 10 minute call.


----------



## CraigerM

Been getting $23 off of the $10 DVR, $10 HD and $3 MRV Fee for a year got 7 months left on it.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

Just called. At the prompt said "contract end date" and was transferred to Customer Loyalty Department (retention). Very nice lady asked if I was thinking about dropping DTV and I told her I was looking at options. She noted that my contract was up October 2016 and she already had offers on her screen and promptly offered me $40 off a month for 12 months with no extended contract or $50 off a month with a new 12 month contract. I took the $50 off a month with the 12 month contract and she also gave me 4 months of Showtime for free and noted that I wouldn't have to call back to cancel it. Overall very good experience/deal.


----------



## jimmie57

Customer since 1996.

Just called. At the prompt said "contract end date" and was transferred to a very nice lady. I told her I needed to reduce my bill and that I was getting some compelling offers in the mail.
She said she had some very nice discounts she could offer me.
She gave me the $50 a month and $7 of each of the HBO, Showtime and Starz that I already subscribe to for 1 year.
Very pleased with this.


----------



## B. Shoe

Made the call tonight. Two-year agreement just expired in August, have not previously called to request any discounts since signing up for Directv two years ago. Spoke to a very easy going CSR named Ethan and had a great call. Received $30 off my monthly bill for 24 mo., $7 off HBO for six months (I normally subscribe to this), 20% off NFL Sunday Ticket and received a free upgrade for Sunday Ticket MAX. Required the new 24-mo. agreement, but I had no plans to switch. Didn't push for anything else and thought that was more than generous.

In the end, my bill is only $12 more during Sunday Ticket payments. I'll take that and smile when the new NFL season kicks off in a week!


----------



## Raylaw21

Just called cause my contract was up and wanted to cancel my service. Was offered $50 off per month for 12 months plus free Sunday ticket and Showtime free for 4months. Required a one year contract but I took it. Didn't even asked for Sunday ticket she just offered it to me I was like sure lol.


----------



## jimmie57

Raylaw21 said:


> Just called cause my contract was up and wanted to cancel my service. Was offered $50 off per month for 12 months plus free Sunday ticket and Showtime free for 4months. Required a one year contract but I took it. Didn't even asked for Sunday ticket she just offered it to me I was like sure lol.


After I called yesterday I told a lady friend that I used to work with to call.
She did and then called me back. They gave her the same thing you got.

Welcome to the Forum Raylaw21


----------



## Raylaw21

jimmie57 said:


> After I called yesterday I told a lady friend that I used to work with to call.
> She did and then called me back. They gave her the same thing you got.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum Raylaw21


Thank you. Long time reader just wanted to post so other people will see what is out there. Was a very short phone call and I just ask nicely to help with the bill.


----------



## rmmccann

I called last week and was able to get the $50/mo for 12 months with 12mo commit as well as free MLB Extra Innings and free NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## onan38

Got on chat this morning to ask if my contract was up.(I knew i didn't have a contract.) The rep told me i was out of contract.I told him i was looking at other options as my bill had went to $104 per month.He offered me $15 for 1 year with no contract.I told him i have been with Directv since 1994 and that Time Warner offered me the same channels plus 50 meg internet and phone for $129.00 plus tax and that i had 12 meg uverse internet but wasn't bundled.He told me to please wait he would see what he could do and upped the offer for $35 off for 1 year without a contract or $40 off for 2 years with a 2 year contract and that i could also lower my package to lower my bill even more.I currently have the old Choice xtra classic package.I told him i had already checked and that i would loose 2 channels i currently watch by going to a lower package.I ask him if he could put the discounts he quoted me in a note on my account so i could think about it so the next rep i spoke with could see what i was offered he said he could.I thanked him for his time. Then i called ATT uverse internet.My yearly discounts were up and my bill jumped $21.68 per month and charged me a $7.00 equipment fee for the modem.Called and said cancel waited 20 mins to talk to a rep told him i wanted to cancel my internet service and that my year discounts were up and my bill had jumped up plus i had a modem fee now.He understood and said let me see what i could do.He threw out a couple off offers i told him no on both.I told him Time Warner had quoted me $39.99 on 50 meg internet and i could buy my own modem to avoid leasing one.I told him i couldn't see myself paying $64.00 for only 12 meg through ATT.He ask me to hold came back in 5 mins offered me $84 credit for the modem fee for 1 year and a $10 credit if i bundle with Directv.I told him about my chat with Directv and what they offered and that i had not agreed to anything with them but the rep was going to put notes on my account.He ask if he could transferred me to a Directv rep to try to work something out and if we could they could transfer me back to him to set my uverse discounts up.I told him that would be fine.Waited 10 mins then got a Directv Csr in retention.She looked up my account and saw the notes the other rep put on them from earlier and ask if i wanted the $35 off for 1 year i told her yes she also told me i could get HBO and Showtime free for 3 months or Starz free for 3 months but i would have to call and cancel before the 3 months were up or i would get charged for the following month.I took the Starz deal so my bill went from $104.31 to $68.46 with my state taxes.I thanked her for her time and she transferred me back to the ATT uverse rep who combined my billing with Directv and 12 meg uverse internet $122.46 a month for 1 year Vs the $147.32 i was paying before my internet went up to $64.42. I am so happy to be with Directv for another year but i know i will have to call next year and try again.


----------



## lgb0250

These offers are all great but they really only apply if you are at the end of your agreement or have no agreement. I've taken advantage of many of them over the years with both DTV and DISH. The offers with DTV are usually more lucrative than those with DISH when you are out of contract.

After 18 yrs with DTV I still have 11 months left on my most recent two year agreement. Used the chat feature just a little while ago and was told the only thing showing available to me was $5 off for 12 months. Just had $43 in credits drop off last month.

I have no loyalty to any of these companies so it looks like I will go back to DISH again. Hopper 3 and 3 mini's along with the Top 200 package gives me the same thing I basically have with DTV for $35 a month less, guaranteed for 24 months! After paying the early termination fee I will still break even in about six months time!

Satellite Roulette. Gotta love it.


----------



## miguel29

Customer since 97 out of contract have 1month left of refer a friend and 2months left on a$5 so I figured I'd give it a shot(call) was offered $0 was told summer deals are over and fall deals haven't started .Told rep to shut off after this next bill (4weeks out) was told only can do 7 days out?!


----------



## peds48

miguel29 said:


> Customer since 97 out of contract have 1month left of refer a friend and 2months left on a$5 so I figured I'd give it a shot(call) was offered $0 was told summer deals are over and fall deals haven't started .Told rep to shut off after this next bill (4weeks out) was told only can do 7 days out?!


I guess they called your bluff?

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

Called yesterday to see what was available to me. I'm not in contract and they offered me $25 off for 12 months, sports pack free for 3 months, and Sunday ticket free. Now I clarified with the CSR that this offer was for Sunday ticket MAX, and was told yes. All this was done through retention department. So I log into my account today, and I find out they did NOT give me MAX only the regular ticket... Looks like they're getting a call back!


----------



## compnurd

Posted this in the Sunday ticket forum. Called Wednesday. Got ticket max for free. 40 off for a year. 7 off HBO and they mailed be a HR54 to replace my 44


----------



## Mossberg

I'm a 10-year customer.

Was paying $117 per month after fees for Choice after my recent discounts expired.

Directv and Uverse gigabit internet has a bundle promotion for new customers for $104 per month which includes the Choice Xtra package. I had Comcast internet until Uverse gigabit was installed today.

Since I already had Directv, I didn't qualify as a new customer and could not get the bundled price. The retention rep gave me an $84 per month 1 year billing discount to get to the $104 bundled price, although she couldn't upgrade me to the Choice Xtra. But I'm not complaining since no new agreement needed to be signed and I'm out of contract.

I guess I'll have to call back next year to see if they can extend the deal.


----------



## jimmyt

i guess my mojo has run out.. after 20 years as a customer best they would do is give me free sunday ticket at 10 off per month making my bill $110 for choice xtra classic, 4tvs, and whole home. Cincinnati Bell thru their fioptics is giving me internet and elite TV (basically the same as I have now) for $100 which saves me $50 a month over what I am paying now for the two together. Need to decide if $600 is worth it to keep directv. Although the rep didnt know what she was talking about.. said that ATT now owns cincinnati bell and I couldnt get the deal that I said bell was willing to give me.. Guess its time to go


----------



## DR2420

jimmyt said:


> i guess my mojo has run out.. after 20 years as a customer best they would do is give me free sunday ticket at 10 off per month making my bill $110 for choice xtra classic, 4tvs, and whole home. Cincinnati Bell thru their fioptics is giving me internet and elite TV (basically the same as I have now) for $100 which saves me $50 a month over what I am paying now for the two together. Need to decide if $600 is worth it to keep directv. Although the rep didnt know what she was talking about.. said that ATT now owns cincinnati bell and I couldnt get the deal that I said bell was willing to give me.. Guess its time to go


If you've been with Directv for 20 years and have good payment history and all that, there's no doubt in my mind you will cancel and they will start calling you/sending emails wanting you to reconnect with a good deal. I'd be shocked if they didn't


----------



## inkahauts

jimmyt said:


> i guess my mojo has run out.. after 20 years as a customer best they would do is give me free sunday ticket at 10 off per month making my bill $110 for choice xtra classic, 4tvs, and whole home. Cincinnati Bell thru their fioptics is giving me internet and elite TV (basically the same as I have now) for $100 which saves me $50 a month over what I am paying now for the two together. Need to decide if $600 is worth it to keep directv. Although the rep didnt know what she was talking about.. said that ATT now owns cincinnati bell and I couldnt get the deal that I said bell was willing to give me.. Guess its time to go


I'd suggest calling again and getting someone else at least a couple more times over the next couple weeks. Often times that has a large impact.


----------



## n3vino

I went on the chat session and they said they didn't have anything to offer at this time. To try again later. HOwever, I just switched from Xtra Classic to the select program and even with having to pay HD, which was free for life before, I'm still saving some money. I just couldn't see paying for channels I didn't watch especially all the sports channels. I'll try again next month and I'm also looking at taking out an H25, possibly two since I really won't need them after next month, and also the PP. I am out of contract so I'll call them in person this time. I"ll keep the Genie and the HDVR.24. 

Dish has a darn good deal but I'm afraid that I won't be happy with their HD light. I know I'll be able to see the difference because I saw a better PQ when I switched from TW to DirectTV.


----------



## fudpucker

n3vino said:


> I went on the chat session and they said they didn't have anything to offer at this time. To try again later. HOwever, I just switched from Xtra Classic to the select program and even with having to pay HD, which was free for life before, I'm still saving some money. I just couldn't see paying for channels I didn't watch especially all the sports channels. I'll try again next month and I'm also looking at taking out an H25, possibly two since I really won't need them after next month, and also the PP. I am out of contract so I'll call them in person this time. I"ll keep the Genie and the HDVR.24.
> 
> Dish has a darn good deal but I'm afraid that I won't be happy with their HD light. I know I'll be able to see the difference because I saw a better PQ when I switched from TW to DirectTV.


I think you may be surprised at the PQ with the H3. When I switched from Dish to Directv, when I was using Dish 722k receivers, I saw the PQ difference, particularly in sports. Just switched from Directv back to Dish, Hopper 3, and I am very pleasantly surprised. I watch a lot of sports on a large, high quality TV, and I'm anal retentive enough with my PQ that I spend the money to purchase my own color meter and software and calibrate my TVs myself. I don't see a difference with the H3.


----------



## MysteryMan

fudpucker said:


> I think you may be surprised at the PQ with the H3. When I switched from Dish to Directv, when I was using Dish 722k receivers, I saw the PQ difference, particularly in sports. Just switched from Directv back to Dish, Hopper 3, and I am very pleasantly surprised. I watch a lot of sports on a large, high quality TV, and I'm anal retentive enough with my PQ that I spend the money to purchase my own color meter and software and calibrate my TVs myself. I don't see a difference with the H3.


As I recently posted on another thread......"Very few of us had the opportunity to see a true side-by-side system (same TVs, settings, channel) comparison between DIRECTV and Dish HD. I did years ago and back then there was a noticeable difference. So before anyone makes any claims please back it with true side-by-side comparisons".


----------



## fudpucker

MysteryMan said:


> As I recently posted on another thread......"Very few of us had the opportunity to see a true side-by-side system (same TVs, settings, channel) comparison between DIRECTV and Dish HD. I did years ago and back then there was a noticeable difference. So before anyone makes any claims please back it with true side-by-side comparisons".


I posted this earlier this year, when I was considering moving from Directv to Dish (Genie to a Hopper 3.) To paraphrase:

I have an old friend who owns a high end AV shop. He does a lot of full home theater installations for very wealthy people. When I told him I was considering moving back to Dish and the Hopper 3, he set up a Hopper 3 and a Genie side by side, running through the same equipment, feeding into a 70" very high end TV. We then spent an evening playing with both boxes and watching a variety of shows, HBO movies, and sports events on both systems.

Two things stood out. One - the Hopper 3 was MUCH faster, quicker, more responsive than the Genie. Expected, of course, since it uses a new, higher end processor and chip set.

But what surprised me, as someone who cares enough about PQ that when I buy a new TV I use equipment and software I've purchased and trained to utilize to get into the service menus and calibrate them myself, was that the PQ on both was pretty much indiscernible. We ran blind tests where we would have, say, a sports event playing on both, and he'd turn around and I'd switch and have him turn back around and try to tell me whether he was looking at the Genie or H3, and he couldn't tell. Same for me. FWIW, we did not look at any 4K programming through either box.

We did this with movies (HBO, Showtime, PPV) as well as sports events and broadcast network shows. He's even more of a PQ snob than I am (and he can afford it more than I can!)

But in a direct, side by side, feeding into the same TV blind test, we couldn't see a difference. (addendum- he hooked up a Hopper - not Hopper 3 - and we could see a noticeable difference.)

I don't know why the H3 would make a difference when I hear it's all about the native feeds, but it did. Just reporting the data. I've got no vested interest or care as to whether people prefer Dish or Directv, I've had both and both have their pluses and minuses and I could be happy with either overall.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

I'm finally getting an upgrade:

One Genie
2 HR24's
$30 off per month for 24 months.

My 2 HR 20's have served me well. But recently, I've had issues with one or the other freezing or showing a garbled screen from time to time.

Install is 10/5. :biggrin:


----------



## yardman1977

Ive been a customer since 98. ..my 1 year contract expired this month and my bill shot up to 157 bucks....i called retentions to lower bill And immediately told her i would be willing to sign a 1 year contract if she cud knock 50 off for 1 year and give me some premium channel discounts....she said the compuer sez we cud offer you 50 off per month for 1 year and 7 off for 6 months for both hbo and showtime.....i tried to get sunday ticket too but she said the system isnt offering me that....i also tried to get an hr24 for free but she said only if i sign a 2 year deal...which i dont like doing....cuz after my big 50 dollar credit ends after a year then they wont give me anymore credits for 2nd year of contract... So im happy cuz i got that big 50 off credit and premium credits....


----------



## EdL

$50 off for 12 months and $10 off for remaining 3 months of Sunday Ticket


----------



## redhot

I have been a customer since 1996. I already had $55 in credits but the $25 dollar on was expiring in 3 weeks. I called to order a new remote control, worn buttons, under the protection plan I have. I forgot to ask for retention as I always do and talked to the first person that picked up. She looked up my account and noticed that the $25 credit was expiring and said let's see what we can do. She came back with $50 of for 1 year, ( 1 year commitment ) free Sunday ticket for 1 year.


----------



## Glumby

Here is mine, called yesterday.
No contract 
Cinemax $7 off
Showtime $7 off
Starz $7 off
HBO $5 off
Free HD Extra Pack
Save $40 a month for 12 months (2 $20 offers)


----------



## poppo

I made the mistake of not trying to get some sort of deal before I got my HR54 (and 2 year contract). I am currently getting $5 off HBO for 6 months, I am on month 5. I called to see if I could get that extended. I said I wanted to lower my bill and the only options I have is to dump HBO (which I only watch a few things) or drop to a lower package and lose a couple of channels that I only occasionally watch. I was told there were no deals right now and to try again when the HBO deal was over.

Given that in the past they have given me credits just for being a long time customer (since 97) and without me even asking for them, it seems to me that they have a lot of discretion over what they can do. Heck they gave be $2.50 off of the HD fee for 3 months when I just called to ask a question. I did not think extending the HBO $5 thing would be that big of a deal. Oh well, I will try back in a month.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Got all my equipment installed on Wednesday!

What I have:

HR54 (Tech told me that's what they have on the truck now)
HR24
HR24
Mini

I knew this equipment would be faster than my HR20s, but WOW what an improvement! :biggrin:


----------



## n3vino

Called to see if there were any discounts I could get. I was told not at this time. I have recently downgraded from Choice classic to select. That's saving me some money. I got rid of a lot of bull shirt channels and the sports channels which I never watched anyway.

I mentioned I was out of contract and she responded that since I was out of contract, the good thing was I could cancel anytime without a penalty. She never mentioned any incentives for going into a new contract. I cancelled the protection plan and she was very happy to do it. She did mention she could put me on HD extra pack free for 3 months. I said no thanks. However, I did activate it on my own. I will de-active one H25 in a few days and that should save me more. Other agents have told me not at this time also.

So it seems that they don't really care if I leave or not. Maybe since I dropped down, they don't think i'm worth keeping. But they do give good deals on the select package to new customers. Go figure. 

If it was not for Dish's MPEG2 HDlite, I would jump ship in a second. But I don't want to be stuck and unhappy with crappy PQ for two years. I will notice it since I did notice an improvement when I switched from TW to D* about 5 or six years ago. I'm checking out TW but they don't seem to have whole home, plus I think they also use HDlite. 

Anyway I managed to get my cost down to under $100.00. I'm also checking on over the air for the locals for the better quality, and possibly Dish for the other channels. They do have an a la cart package which also gives a discount for no locals. Downside. Can't record the locals unless I get a separate over the air DVR.


----------



## jimmie57

n3vino said:


> Called to see if there were any discounts I could get. I was told not at this time. I have recently downgraded from Choice classic to select. That's saving me some money. I got rid of a lot of bull shirt channels and the sports channels which I never watched anyway.
> 
> I mentioned I was out of contract and she responded that since I was out of contract, the good thing was I could cancel anytime without a penalty. She never mentioned any incentives for going into a new contract. I cancelled the protection plan and she was very happy to do it. She did mention she could put me on HD extra pack free for 3 months. I said no thanks. However, I did activate it on my own. I will de-active one H25 in a few days and that should save me more. Other agents have told me not at this time also.
> 
> So it seems that they don't really care if I leave or not. Maybe since I dropped down, they don't think i'm worth keeping. But they do give good deals on the select package to new customers. Go figure.
> 
> If it was not for Dish's MPEG2 HDlite, I would jump ship in a second. But I don't want to be stuck and unhappy with crappy PQ for two years. I will notice it since I did notice an improvement when I switched from TW to D* about 5 or six years ago. I'm checking out TW but they don't seem to have whole home, plus I think they also use HDlite.
> 
> Anyway I managed to get my cost down to under $100.00. I'm also checking on over the air for the locals for the better quality, and possibly Dish for the other channels. They do have an a la cart package which also gives a discount for no locals. Downside. Can't record the locals unless I get a separate over the air DVR.


I have had them tell me there were no promotions they could offer and told me to call back next month. I did and indeed I got some promotional pricing on my package and premium channels.
Note that the lower you go with your package seems to be a problem with promotions they can give you.


----------



## n3vino

jimmie57 said:


> I have had them tell me there were no promotions they could offer and told me to call back next month. I did and indeed I got some promotional pricing on my package and premium channels.
> Note that the lower you go with your package seems to be a problem with promotions they can give you.


Yea, that's what I was thinking too. I'll call back at a later date and see, but I won't hold my breath. Thanks.


----------



## CTJon

I have premier and Sunday ticket so I basically have it all.

Was offered 37 a month off.


----------



## miguel29

After all was told 3weeks ago there were no discounts available and downgrade my pkg to save money found out they had me under a contract when I wasn't.(was issued a new access card a while back and they had that as extended my contract)Put in for a cancel service for October 14 and when they emailed me that it was a mistake to be under contract --and now I wasn't -----in came the offers a flying to stay---$42 off a month for 12m FREE NFL max All movie channels free for 3 months with 12m contract took the offer and canceled my disconnect


----------



## Lodi25

I just called in this morning. I recently have had two credits expire. Basically the person on the phone said all they could do was give me $5 off for 12 months and HBO free for 6 months. I accepted the offer but still was kind of disappointed. To be fair the person on the phone was very nice and even suggested that I call back next month to see if anything new was available. I've been with DirecTV since the year 2000 and just did a genie upgrade back in March, so now I am under a contract. I'm not sure if that matters or not.


----------



## bobbyv

My discounts expired a couple of months ago but they gave us Sunday ticket for free this season. Better than nothing I guess. 

Haven't thought about asking for another discount.


----------



## inkahauts

I think it's always best to not call on the day credits expire. Often wait till the next billing cycle I think you sometimes get better offered that way.


----------



## JMII

inkahauts said:


> I think it's always best to not call on the day credits expire. Often wait till the next billing cycle I think you sometimes get better offered that way.


Wife just did that. We were getting a $33 credit per month for a year, it expired 2 months ago. So she called today and ripped into them (nicely). First guy wouldn't budge, so she asked for retention. We have been customers since 1997, the next guy was amazed and started giving away the farm. Now we are getting a $68 credit per month, plus free Showtime and HBO. They already gave us free Sunday Ticket since we are also long time AT&T customers (internet and mobile phones).


----------



## Lodi25

inkahauts said:


> I think it's always best to not call on the day credits expire. Often wait till the next billing cycle I think you sometimes get better offered that way.


 That's what I did, I had one credit expire in July and another in August. Since I did a genie upgrade back in March this is the first time in several years I'm under contract. I'm not sure if that means I have less clout now.


----------



## camo

Called and scheduled disconnection midnight yesterday morning for good. They wanted my purchased in 2007 HR-24's back so I said fine, Guaranteed I'll never return because I won't have a mini in my house.

Going forward plan-A was Vue $45 package (Works great and cheap) along with Dish ( for locals) 211K w/HD single DVR package (no DVR fee) Welcome pkg. price $20 along with 1/2 price premiums plus $4 Outdoor package in HD (Free HD). Total price without any 1/2 price premiums a whopping ($69). 

Got call last night and for some dumb reason in moment of weakness while watching a lousy football game agreed on $50 monthly discount and $200 Visa card for 1 year extension. I would of been better off sticking with my original plan but I did give them a ear full ( Not that anyone cared) what I thought of their jacked extra fees lack of HD on any sportsman channels and no AHC HD still.
PO at myself this morning for agreeing to a 1 year extension. I may use the Visa card and pay off ETF once football is over and still go back to plan (A).


----------



## peds48

camo said:


> PO at myself this morning for agreeing to a 1 year extension. I may use the Visa card and pay off ETF once football is over and still go back to plan (A).


 that is if you ever get the rewards card. Look in the ATT forums from tons of folks who were promised one but never got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen

I called up today and got $45 off for a one year commitment. I told them I can get a better deal from Comcast with Internet and that's is what they offered. I couldn't get any free premiums though. It's basically the same deal I got last year.


----------



## bmetelsky

Lots of whining over some pretty decent discounts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

bmetelsky said:


> bmetelsky, on 23 Oct 2016 - 5:24 PM, said:bmetelsky, on 23 Oct 2016 - 5:24 PM, said:bmetelsky, on 23 Oct 2016 - 5:24 PM, said:bmetelsky, on 23 Oct 2016 - 5:24 PM, said:bmetelsky, on 23 Oct 2016 - 5:24 PM, said:
> 
> Lots of whining over some pretty decent discounts.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yup. I'm paying $55/mo for Preferred Xtra + HR24 (1 outlet). I'm fine with that . That's a fair price .

Sticker Price on my set up is $99/mo. That is NOT a fair price. Especially considering that I could jump to Dish / Hopper 3 / Top 200 for $75/mo 2 yr lock AND *real* 4K hardware. And that's with zero negotiation.

DirecTV doesn't even have legit 4K hardware and none in sight. The hacky workaround would bump my $99/mo sticker up like another $40 - $50 a month . Maybe even more. Big fat PASS.


----------



## poppo

I just called because I am at the end of a $5 off HBO for 6 month deal. I was trying to get a deal on upgrading to the Premier package, but the best they would do is Showtime free for 3 months. I said no thanks. I then changed my current Choice Xrtra Classic to the Xtra for $3 less and did not loose any channels I actually watch. So instead of working with me, they will now get less. Way to keep your long time customers (20 years) happy.


----------



## inkahauts

You realize they likely make more money off you now than before right?

And I'll bet you could get a deal in a couple months. Need to let a little time run off between deals sometimes.


----------



## mcl77

when I called to cancel yesterday, they offered to cut my bill to $70 a month for a year, from the $120 a month I was paying. But it would've put me in a 2 year contract.


----------



## bmetelsky

mcl77 said:


> when I called to cancel yesterday, they offered to cut my bill to $70 a month for a year, from the $120 a month I was paying. But it would've put me in a 2 year contract.


So, did you tell them no? That equates to a $600 savings for the first new year of your commitment!


----------



## mcl77

bmetelsky said:


> So, did you tell them no? That equates to a $600 savings for the first new year of your commitment!


yeah. I did say no thanks. Im using Vue now, and Im only paying $35. And its month to month. So if a cable company does come in my town I can switch to them without breaking a contract. 
Wish I had known they would've lowered the price that much, I would've said I was gonna cancel years ago


----------



## Buckeye3d

My contract just ended. I got $50 off for 12 months with a 1 year contract on the Xtra package. She also gave me 6 free months of HBO, 4 free months of Showtime and 3 free months of Cinemax. Very happy with the offer. I never threatened to leave or anything...just explained that my current credits and contract were up and I wanted to see if I qualified for any promos. 

:up:


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> You realize they likely make more money off you now than before right?
> 
> And I'll bet you could get a deal in a couple months. Need to let a little time run off between deals sometimes.


Not sure how since my bill will be less. I probably should have switched packages before. The Xtra actually has more channels and cost less.

But the point was I was willing to upgrade two tiers, but they did not want to work with me. I know it's most likely because I just upgraded equipment, but still, you would think that after 20 years (and over 12 without an equipment upgrade) they would have done something. I'll probably try calling back in a few days and try again.


----------



## inkahauts

poppo said:


> Not sure how since my bill will be less. I probably should have switched packages before. The Xtra actually has more channels and cost less.
> 
> But the point was I was willing to upgrade two tiers, but they did not want to work with me. I know it's most likely because I just upgraded equipment, but still, you would think that after 20 years (and over 12 without an equipment upgrade) they would have done something. I'll probably try calling back in a few days and try again.


But their margin is higher because you will be paying for less channels too and one of them they won't basically be selling to you for free (HBO was probably at about cost).


----------



## SledgeHammer

poppo said:


> poppo, on 02 Nov 2016 - 7:26 PM, said:
> 
> Not sure how since my bill will be less. I probably should have switched packages before. The Xtra actually has more channels and cost less.
> 
> But the point was I was willing to upgrade two tiers, but they did not want to work with me. I know it's most likely because I just upgraded equipment, but still, you would think that after 20 years (and over 12 without an equipment upgrade) they would have done something. I'll probably try calling back in a few days and try again.


Do you talk to CSRs or to loyalty / retention? I just called in on Sunday I believe as one of my promos was at 12/12. The regular CSR told me he had nothing he could give me except an upgrade to a HR54 (pass). I asked to speak to retention and they gave me $20/mo off for 12 months to replace my $15/mo off promo  and I've got 2 other promos going as well. For the folks that can't get anything, sorry, I don't get it... I have one outlet on a HR24 and Preferred Xtra.... DirecTV would probably SAVE $$$ by letting me go to Dish rather then dealing with me always milking the promos haha. I have been with DTV since 2002 and have paid every single bill on time, so my account rating is high I guess... I see you've been with them forever too...


----------



## mrknowitall526

Directv called ME tonight and wanted to chit chat about what I liked to watch, etc. It was after a long day at work and I was in no mood for random BS chit chat. I frankly said, "I don't want to have a long conversation about this, I want you to look for a discount or I'm going to hang up." He then quickly found $15 off for 24 months with an ETF of $7.50 per month...probably shouldn't have agreed on the 24 months, but not cable here and we bundle with Verizon DSL so likely will not change to Dish anyway. 

I also currently am in the middle of $20 off for 12 months (this might be the 4th month of that). Also have a $2 Verizon bundle discount as well as $10 Verizon Connections discount for the account holder working for the USPS. With the $15, my next bill from Verizon will be about $152, that includes unlimited calling, DSL, Xtra TV package with 4 TVs (first is free). I don't think that's too bad...

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> But their margin is higher because you will be paying for less channels too and one of them they won't basically be selling to you for free (HBO was probably at about cost).


But the cheaper Xtra package actually has more channels then the old Choice Classic Xtra (220 vs 210). So they lost $3 a month there and I get more channels (not that I will watch any of them). The whole point was that they could have gotten me to move up two tiers if they would have just offered "something" besides 3 months of Showtime. As I noted earlier, I should have negotiated something before I upgraded my equipment and had no contract. Still, they don't seem eager to reward loyalty.


----------



## Billzebub

This never happened to me before. I have $42 in credits that are due to drop off after my December bill. I normally call when my credits expire, tell them I want to drop the Premiere package and they offer me credits to stay.
I got the email notice my bill was ready this week and noticed it was a lot lower than normal. When I checked my bill online it shows the $42 in credits in their 11th out of 12 month duration. It also shows $32 in credits off various parts of Premiere in their 1st of 6 months. 
No call, just automatic credits.


----------



## Lenard

Yeah, I called to CANCEL, prices never go down. I did review of my plan to see what I watch on a routine
bases and found that of the hundreds of channels I get I was watching or interesting in I was only using
about 15 or 20 percent of them. My solution for me: Apple TV(I have three of them/outside antenna for locals) and the PlayStation Vue subscription (has cloud DVR). No monthly box cost, no unknown fees, cancel when I want, no one coming to my home to install stuff. After six years with DTV I foundly was able to reduce my bill, now paying $65.99 per month


----------



## poppo

poppo said:


> I just called because I am at the end of a $5 off HBO for 6 month deal. I was trying to get a deal on upgrading to the Premier package, but the best they would do is Showtime free for 3 months. I said no thanks. I then changed my current Choice Xrtra Classic to the Xtra for $3 less and did not loose any channels I actually watch. So instead of working with me, they will now get less. Way to keep your long time customers (20 years) happy.


Well, I just called again and they renewed the $5 off HBO for 6 months, gave me a $5 per month credit for 12 months, and Showtime for free for 3 months. Considering I had recently upgraded equipment with a commitment, I guess that is not too bad. In hind sight I wish I would have known that they would upgrade people without a commitment when they killed off the Nomad (GG) or I would have waited.


----------



## dinotheo

I called the other day as my $20 and 2 - $10 credits expired ($40 total). Without even lifting a finger I was offered $50 + $5 for 1 year commit. My bill is normally over $200. (Much of that being receiver fees)


----------



## jimmie57

dinotheo said:


> I called the other day as my $20 and 2 - $10 credits expired ($40 total). Without even lifting a finger I was offered $50 + $5 for 1 year commit. My bill is normally over $200. (Much of that being receiver fees)


Holey Moley you have a lot of receivers ( according to your signature ).


----------



## JVK

Yesterday I got 30 bucks off per month for one year with a one year commitment. I have choice xtra classic and sports pack. I'm a 19 year customer. I got the discount through the loyalty department. The first CSR I spoke with tried to sign me up for uverse television.


----------



## dietamstel

Longtime lirker, but had an actual positive experience with the customer loyalty department earlier today. After seeing what my bill will be starting next month and the analyzing the options of cable, Vue, DTVNow, etc, I figured that I would call to see what would be available for an existing customer. Ended up with $50 per month with a 1 year commitment and said to call towards the end of the commitment term to see what might be available for the next year. All and all was pleasantly surprised and really did not want to leave if for nothing else having to have the wife learn a different channel number line up though was prepared to the test another provider. Did not threaten to leave DTV, but just asked if we were under any contract and were evaluating our TV options.


----------



## Valve1138

Called the other day about going from the Premier tier down to Ultimate. I had kept the movie channels after a previous promotion had ended. They came in handy when the father-in-laws girlfriend/fiance thing would visit, but now that she's not coming for any holidays, time to drop them. 

So they ask if it's a cost issue, I of course say yes it is. After a brief hold, I get $22 a month off for 6 months, and a $5 loyalty discount for 12 months for being a customer since 2007 

No haggling needed. 

The contract is up in July, so I'll call again and see what I can get for free when that happens.


----------



## rleffler

I called and simply asked my contract end date with no discussion of canceling. The CSR stated that I was considered a loyal customer and offered an unsolicited $50/mo discount for a year commitment. That was an easy decision to make.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

My calendar reminder rolled around to call and check on possible discounts. The last one I had (now expired) was $30 off for 12 months with a 1 year contract. Connected with a very pleasant CSR. I simply asked what promos were available for someone in my situation (DirecTV customer since 1992, not currently under contract, 2 DVRs, no premiums, Choice package). He offered up $25/month for 2 years with a 2 year commitment. Not unreasonable given my monthly bill - that's 22% savings and will basically cover my equipment cost. I also won't have to call back for 2 years. He also tossed in HBO for 3 months which I know is a gimme for most people working on bill reduction. Not outstanding results, but not bad either given the small amount of effort involved.


----------



## mika911

Very happy. I called Friday Dec 30. to actually make sure my contract was up as I had already scheduled cable installation, very aggressive offer I had taken with cable. Had to get that cancelled immediately.

Because the gentleman in less than twelve minutes got me $50 off for a year with 1 year contract, and he allowed me to select any premium free for 3 months. 

Very happy. Thanks DTV.

Before that, I had received some discounts 2 years ago, but this last year I was close to full price, just $5 a month off residual from 2 years ago.

So I guess paying a year at full price and ready to leave because of it, it made sense for both of us.


----------



## dstout

I called today, and was offered $50 off per month for 12 months. One year contract. I was considering getting a bundle from our local phone company.


----------



## camo

Didn't call but was offered $200 Visa, packages $20x12mths choice or $40x12 Ultimate, free install including Genie, + 3 free months HBO, Show, Starz, Max to come back. 
Problem is by adding $40 month for fees 2-Receivers, Hd, RSN tax, required distant networks the deal still isn't good especially the 2nd year. Plus still no HD for AHC, Sportsman, Outdoor channel.


----------



## skizer

What phone # have you been calling to get a discount?

The 800-531-5000 or the Att 1-800-228-2020?


----------



## RickL

Right now I still have $25 off for 5 months remaining on Xtra package with HBO/Showtime.
Paying $136 a month. Decided to call retention to try and get it lower.

Somehow I got connected to the movers department. Told the woman there I was I loyal customer since 1996 and could she lower my bill.

She started offering me one thing after another.

In addition to the current $25 off, I will receive the following.

$10 off for 24 months for auto bill pay.
$10 off for 24 months again for paperless billing.
$37 off for 12 months.
Free HBO,Starz, Show and Cinemax for three months.
NFL Sunday Ticket MAX for 2017

Also she waived one/two year commitment.

Only thing is she set it up as a mover special so an installer will come to my house to set everything up! He won't have anything to do when he gets here but she said that's OK.


----------



## compnurd

Does anyone know the minimum package to retain these 40 or 50 off for a year deals? Mine just says this right now 

Save $40 for 12 months (3 of 12)


----------



## camo

compnurd said:


> Does anyone know the minimum package to retain these 40 or 50 off for a year deals? Mine just says this right now
> 
> Save $40 for 12 months (3 of 12)


Its was Choice when I had Directv. They always give option to speak with CSR when downgrading to make sure.


----------



## techguy88

You need Select / Optimo Mas or higher to retain the discount


----------



## n3vino

I went down to select, got rid of the PP, and returned one HD25. But they added $10.00 for HD. Still a good savings. I tell them that Dish and Spectrum are offering good deals for me to switch but they still don't offer any discounts for new contract. I guess they don't really care if I leave. I must not be a big money maker for them. My D* and Uverse internet bills were combined so automatic bill pay went away. They haven't offered any incentive for me to return to auto bill pay.


----------



## jpray72

Called Early December as all discounts had rolled off. We have 5 Receivers and the preferred extra package. The guy gave me $5 off a month for 12 months. Tried chat on Jan 12. Told the first guy I wanted to talk to retention. He said why. Told him I wanted to check for any available discounts. HE said he would look. I said ok. He told me $60 off over 12 months or another $5 off a month. I asked him if I could speak with retention. He said he understood and would transfer me. The retention rep asked what I wanted and said he would look but wouldn't make any promises. It took him several minutes but then came back with an additional $40 off per month for 12 months no contract. I said thank you and took the deal.


----------



## bgstewar

Wow, all you guys getting $40-$50 off a month is WAY different than what I got. I'm out of contract, been a customer for 6 years, and they offered me $15 off a month. I told them that was a horrible offer and will be switching to cable. They didn't seem to care, so that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## poppo

bgstewar said:


> Wow, all you guys getting $40-$50 off a month is WAY different than what I got. I'm out of contract, been a customer for 6 years, and they offered me $15 off a month. I told them that was a horrible offer and will be switching to cable. They didn't seem to care, so that's what I'm going to do.


This is the Internet. I could claim to have gotten $100 off per month. Not saying that some don't get some hallway decent deals, but I take some of the claims with a grain of salt. Especially when they say they are getting these big credits on low tier packages.


----------



## peds48

I find that this fits perfectly here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcl77

I cancelled directv in October after 9 years.
Ive been using psvue. Its been good but Im paying $35 a month for it. and my internet speeds are going between 2 mbps and 10 mbps lately and watching live sports it not getting into HD. So its pissing me off when Im watching hockey in SD.

For me to get NESN channel 628. what is the cheapest package I have to get in, and how much will it cost me?? I cant access the prices online because it still has my account on there. Im in zipcode 01541
I would put it in my wifes name so we could get the cheapest pricing.

I only need 1 HDdvr and an HD box, Ill be using firesticks for my other tvs as I got them when I switched to Vue.

Also- a cable company will be coming into my town next year at this time. Does directv have a no contract price, or even a 1 year contract? I mean if I can get what I listed above for under $70 a month Ill probably go back for 2 years.


----------



## Billzebub

mcl77 said:


> I cancelled directv in October after 9 years.
> Ive been using psvue. Its been good but Im paying $35 a month for it. and my internet speeds are going between 2 mbps and 10 mbps lately and watching live sports it not getting into HD. So its pissing me off when Im watching hockey in SD.
> 
> For me to get NESN channel 628. what is the cheapest package I have to get in, and how much will it cost me?? I cant access the prices online because it still has my account on there. Im in zipcode 01541
> I would put it in my wifes name so we could get the cheapest pricing.
> 
> I only need 1 HDdvr and an HD box, Ill be using firesticks for my other tvs as I got them when I switched to Vue.
> 
> Also- a cable company will be coming into my town next year at this time. Does directv have a no contract price, or even a 1 year contract? I mean if I can get what I listed above for under $70 a month Ill probably go back for 2 years.


Clear the cache or temporary internet files in your browser and you can go to the website and it will not show your account


----------



## mcl77

Billzebub said:


> Clear the cache or temporary internet files in your browser and you can go to the website and it will not show your account


sweet.
thanks that worked.

ill have to get choice package.
hd dvr and id prob get 2 mini genies
would be $62 a month for the first year. which is great. But then Im gonna have a cable company in here, and the price my second year will be $115. And that's not including the $80 a month I pay for our towns wirelss isp.

Think if I call after the first year, they'll do anything for me, or will they know they have me where they want me in the contract for another year. No way Im paying 115 a month again.


----------



## vig1116

I have only been with DTV for 15 months, have 5 tv's, choice, whole home DVR, hbo and showtime. I'm paying 165 since month 12. called yesterday to try to get some incentive and was told there's nothing for me. I know I'm a fairly new customer, but I've had att for wireless forever. I got a letter saying my unlimited data plan is going up again and there's a deal if you have DTv and att wireless, but I'm not sure I'm keeping DTv now. Paying $235 for 4 cell phones, $165 for DTv and $115 for internet and phone. WTF???? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## peds48

Does the $235 includes phone payments? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjs344

Been with DTV for a little more the 3 years. I got $45 off Unlimited package with 1 year and 3 months HBO and HD Extra pack. Just canceled HD Extra last week and I can still renew HD Extra for another 3 months free if I want? 

Not sure what the deal is with HD Extra and it basically adds a few more old movies channels, MTV(Palladium), Smithsonian and another ID channel. Maybe subscribers are already paying for these channels and it's just a gimmick to make you feel that your getting something for free and that is why the 3 months free is always offered. If you play the game every three months you win by getting what you already paid for and if you subscribe you loose by giving DTV an extra $5 a month for what you already paid for?


----------



## codespy

HD Extra Pack is one of those quirky things where there are no SD duplicates of the channels, so those with only SD setups don't even qualify to get them. Many of us who subscribed and paid $10/month for how many years now were upset that they started making us pay another $5/month for a block of other HD Channels, AKA HD Extra Pack. They gave us a workaround to get it for free. My billing usually gets triggered about the 22nd of the month, and I have a quarterly reminder on my iPhone to deactivate and reactivate on the 20th of the month.


----------



## Aridon

vig1116 said:


> I have only been with DTV for 15 months, have 5 tv's, choice, whole home DVR, hbo and showtime. I'm paying 165 since month 12. called yesterday to try to get some incentive and was told there's nothing for me. I know I'm a fairly new customer, but I've had att for wireless forever. I got a letter saying my unlimited data plan is going up again and there's a deal if you have DTv and att wireless, but I'm not sure I'm keeping DTv now. Paying $235 for 4 cell phones, $165 for DTv and $115 for internet and phone. WTF???? This is getting ridiculous.


Cricket, which is AT*T has an unlimited plan and you could likely save a good bit of change looking into them. We have 5 lines with them, 3gb per line for $100 including taxes. You can setup different data amount up to unlmiited and many plans have Canada / Mexico roaming as well if needed.

You can look into getting a OBI box or something similar for your home phone and drop that. Use google voice or one of those units you can use your cell number with a land phone for comfort.


----------



## the2130

Aridon said:


> You can look into getting a OBI box or something similar for your home phone and drop that. Use google voice or one of those units you can use your cell number with a land phone for comfort.


I got rid of my landline a couple of years ago and haven't missed it at all. It was a magnet for telemarketing calls and robocalls from political campaigns. I wouldn't take it back for free.


----------



## the2130

codespy said:


> HD Extra Pack is one of those quirky things where there are no SD duplicates of the channels, so those with only SD setups don't even qualify to get them. Many of us who subscribed and paid $10/month for how many years now were upset that they started making us pay another $5/month for a block of other HD Channels, AKA HD Extra Pack. They gave us a workaround to get it for free. My billing usually gets triggered about the 22nd of the month, and I have a quarterly reminder on my iPhone to deactivate and reactivate on the 20th of the month.


I used to watch movies on HDNET Movies until they started putting obnoxious animated graphics on the screen every few minutes. The Sony Movie Channel on-demand was running bug-free until a few weeks ago, when they added a logo that stays on the screen. I don't watch that channel anymore either, so I'm probably going to just drop the HD Extra Pack.


----------



## dp35654

If I went to cricket in july when contract is up I pay 55.00 for plain flip phone and the 10.00 for the tablet line its supposed to be individual share plan but online it show's tablet device under non shared but I have 2gbs would it even do any good as i was told 2gb are not available anymore.

Sent from my 9020A using Tapatalk


----------



## AreBee

Customer since 1998.
I just received $35 for 12 months along with $7 off HBO for 6 months. One year commitment on the $35 discount. Would have been $30 with no commitment.
Also got 3 months of free Showtime, Cinemax and Sports package.


----------



## vig1116

peds48 said:


> Does the $235 includes phone payments?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The $235 includes 4 iPhones. I'm thinking about doing their new unlimited plans which will save me about $50 a month on the cell bill, but i'm waiting to see what they can do for me with direct tv as well. $173 for DTV is getting ridiculous. If they don't do anything, then i drop both and go back to cable and verizon...



Aridon said:


> Cricket, which is AT*T has an unlimited plan and you could likely save a good bit of change looking into them. We have 5 lines with them, 3gb per line for $100 including taxes. You can setup different data amount up to unlmiited and many plans have Canada / Mexico roaming as well if needed.
> 
> You can look into getting a OBI box or something similar for your home phone and drop that. Use google voice or one of those units you can use your cell number with a land phone for comfort.


gonna look into that. thanks


----------



## twilburn

Customer since 1996.
Did the DTV Discount dance on Saturday.
$30 off for for 12 months. No contract.
Free HBO for 6 months - Expires automatically.
Turned down the Showtime/Cinemax free for 3 months because it doesn't auto expire.

She tried to coerce me into a 12 month contract for $40 off, but I didn't bite.


----------



## linuspbmo

I called in today after my $40 in credits dropped off and asked retention if they could help me. She tried to talk me into a lesser package to save money and then offered $30 off a month for a year with a one year commitment. I said no thanks and will call back in next month. Has anyone received anything better lately, I've noticed this thread rarely gets updated anymore.


----------



## leadout_kv

linuspbmo said:


> I called in today after my $40 in credits dropped off and asked retention if they could help me. She tried to talk me into a lesser package to save money and then offered $30 off a month for a year with a one year commitment. I said no thanks and will call back in next month. Has anyone received anything better lately, I've noticed this thread rarely gets updated anymore.


i called last night. got $45 off/m for 1yr, $10 off/m for 6m sports pack and removed the $8 insurance. free hbo for 6m. total of $63 off/m.


----------



## kain976

Called this morning after my discounts expired. The csr said she didnt have any offers for me. Ive been a customer since 2003, might be time to shop around. Especially after learning Directv discontinued the rf backlit remote.


----------



## liftedpsd2010

I called last night and for 40 off a month for ever unless I change my package. Been a customer since 98. No commitment. She said it was new and doesn't see it very often but it never expires we will see. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan

liftedpsd2010 said:


> I called last night and for 40 off a month for ever unless I change my package. Been a customer since 98. No commitment. She said it was new and doesn't see it very often but it never expires we will see.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Never say never.


----------



## liftedpsd2010

MysteryMan said:


> Never say never.


Well that's why I said we will see. She said it was a new loyalty program discount who knows. I asked if my bill will ever go up she said only taxes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugger

Customer since 2010. $40 in credits just expired last month and I just got off the phone with them. Best they would do was 6 months of free HBO and said no other discounts were available.


----------



## Rob

leadout_kv said:


> i called last night. got $45 off/m for 1yr, $10 off/m for 6m sports pack and removed the $8 insurance. free hbo for 6m. total of $63 off/m.


I didn't read this thread before I called. They gave me $25 off a month forever, and then another $20 off for 12 months, and then free HBO for 6 months. Free Showtime for 4 months, Free SportsPak for 6 months. Told me to call back after June 15 as he added a note to my account to give me free Sunday Ticket for next season. No extended commitment. I was just frustrated with my bill lately. So I think I did all right. CSR said they are doing away with U-Verse and look for some channels to come over to Directv like PAC-12 Network that U-Verse carried.


----------



## Aridon

Called yesterday. 

Xtra
4 DVR
Off Contract

She claimed to give me $50 per month for 12 months. No contract.

Logged into the website and saw a one time credit of $50 due to "billmisundersd" and free HBO 0.00. Didn't ask for nor do I want HBO nor was it mentioned in the dialogue. 

I usually record conversations with reps and I didn't this time. I will next time. Unless they wow me I'm gone.


----------



## AZ.

I called this AM, been out of contract for a few months.....offered some movie stuff which I could care less about....Im into sports.....They gave me $45 off for 12 months with a 12 month contract....
Saves me $540, I will stay.


----------



## rwmair

$40 a month in credits expired on January - called in a few weeks ago, and they offered to help me move to a lower-priced package to lower the bill. No credits.

For those of you getting the "no bill increase ever" deals - are you on the latest package (or a grandfathered one)? In or out of contract?


----------



## HoTat2

Called in over a week ago as usual looking for discounts off my grandfathered Premier pkg. ($10.00 ARF waived off old $10.00 + $10.00 + $3 price structure).

And a 1st tier CSR claimed to be giving me a $30.00 discount for 12 months in appreciation for my excellent payment record since '95.

But then to my nasty surprise I discovered later what he actually did was downgraded my package to Ultimate and then gave me all the premiums ala-cart at a discount  

No one, not even Loyalty (formally Rentention) could get my premier back with the grandfathered status.  

Escalated my case and gave me a number of discounts and their apologies. But still haven't heard anything back so far about my case.

Last time this happened only the OOTP was able to restore grandfathered status, but DIRECTV has none now since the AT&T takeover ...

Stupid CSR ...  

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## gwikeenan

I've been with D* for close to 20 years and have always paid on time (mostly autopay) and almost always have sub'd to an "xtra" level base package and one or more premiums. Also have had HD and multiple DVRs for 10+ years now. They told me I'm a "5 heart" customer when I called in recently. I'm out of contract currently.

Credits and discounts I received after calling and negotiating last month:
$7 off HBO for 12 months
$50 one time credit for being "5 heart"
$10 off my total bill for 12 months
$10 off high speed internet for 12 months


----------



## GaryS7

I did a one year contract with $30.00 off each month plus HBO, CINEMAX for 6 months and Showtime free for 4 months and the rep added the $13.99 sports package for free also. Can't complain because sending stuff back is a hassle for me.


----------



## mocarob

codespy said:


> HD Extra Pack is one of those quirky things where there are no SD duplicates of the channels, so those with only SD setups don't even qualify to get them. Many of us who subscribed and paid $10/month for how many years now were upset that they started making us pay another $5/month for a block of other HD Channels, AKA HD Extra Pack. They gave us a workaround to get it for free. My billing usually gets triggered about the 22nd of the month, and I have a quarterly reminder on my iPhone to deactivate and reactivate on the 20th of the month.


What's the tricky workaround? Can you explain further?


----------



## chicagojim

Called to cancel my Genie, minis, downgrade to lowest package and only keep 1 dvr. I have been a customer for 18 years. When asked why, I explained that I switched to PS Vue/Amazon Prime and it gives me everything I need. Wound up with the 1 DVR and my current package - Xtra - with HBO/Showtime/Cinemax for 82 bucks a month all in. Funny thing is, I am still going to cancel. I never even hooked anything back up. PS Vue is 95+ percent reliable and I get HBO/Showtime/Epix etc. for $65 a month. Plus, their apps actually WORK!


----------



## inkahauts

Why didn't you just cancel now then?


----------



## linuspbmo

I had $40 a month in credits coming off this month so I called in to retention this morning. They had numerous offers of $30 a month and programming but I kept saying no. After about a half an hour he finally got approval from a supervisor to give me $50 a month off for a year with a one year contract. They also threw in six months of HBO and four months of Showtime. Not too bad.


----------



## NR4P

mocarob said:


> What's the tricky workaround? Can you explain further?


HD extra is $4.99 month but if you haven't had it, go to the website and add it. Its free for 3 months. On 90th day, cancel it. 
Wait 24 hours, go back to website and add it back, for free for 90 more days.


----------



## mrknowitall526

NR4P said:


> HD extra is $4.99 month but if you haven't had it, go to the website and add it. Its free for 3 months. On 90th day, cancel it.
> Wait 24 hours, go back to website and add it back, for free for 90 more days.


I've done this for two or three consecutive times, now it's not free anymore 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryManMLS

Yep looks like AT&T has finally put an end to the loop hole many of us has used for years on the HD Extras Pack. Maybe a better idea for AT&T is to kill the HD Extras Pack and just put the channels into the regular packages all together.


----------



## inkahauts

AngryManMLS said:


> Yep looks like AT&T has finally put an end to the loop hole many of us has used for years on the HD Extras Pack. Maybe a better idea for AT&T is to kill the HD Extras Pack and just put the channels into the regular packages all together.


And increase the prices on all the packages to compensate?


----------



## HoTat2

inkahauts said:


> And increase the prices on all the packages to compensate?


Inky, did you get my PM?

Need your input on that issue ...

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikGoBlue

Evening all! 

I'm new to DBSTalk and truly glad I stumbled on this site and this thread in particular. I've been with AT&T for Wireless and U-Verse TV+Internet since 2010. In March of 2016, I gave them my annual call when discounts were about to expire and at that time, the only way they could extend discounts to me was if I switched to DIRECTV for the TV service. Well, here we are a year late and wow, I'm glad I made that switch - couldn't be happier! DIRECTV is superior TV product to any others I've had. 

So, just as last year, my discounts were expiring this month and I thought I'd give them another call today. I take it we're not supposed to discuss what we're actually paying on our bills just the discounts we receive? I have no problem doing that, but wasn't sure if that was etiquette for this site or not. 

Anyhow, here's what I was getting in 2016:

Internet 24 MBps - $15/off for 12-months
DIRECTV XTRA Package + Sunday Ticket - $56/off for 12-months

When I called today to see what offers were available, I'm happy to report the following:

Internet 24 MBps - $37/off for 12 months 
DIRECTV XTRA Package + Sunday Ticket - $40/off for 12-Months (like someone previously mentioned, she couldn't add the 2017 Sunday Ticket but did make specific notes on my account to have it added in July (when I call) and that there will be no charge for the 2017 season)

Since my wife and I also have AT&T grandfathered Unlimited Plans, we made the switch to their Unlimited Plus plan for only $5/mo. more on that side, which gave us tethering on each of our phones, plus HBO for life, plus another $25/mo. off DIRECTV. With all AT&T services combined it works out about $22/mo out the door savings for a few more bells and whistles. 

Honestly, this is the sort of thing that makes me stay with AT&T as well as tell 25 friends about them and why they should make the switch haha. Plus a gift card or two along the way for their referral program doesn't hurt either.

Thanks again everyone and hope this helps others!


----------



## codespy

AngryManMLS said:


> Yep looks like AT&T has finally put an end to the loop hole many of us has used for years on the HD Extras Pack. Maybe a better idea for AT&T is to kill the HD Extras Pack and just put the channels into the regular packages all together.


Although we like a couple of these channels, we will never pay a dime extra for them if they take the free 90 workaround away. Already dropping $150 a month for Premier which should include those channels. It will be dead to us like the old GameLounge feature- we never ordered it in our tenure......


----------



## inkahauts

HoTat2 said:


> Inky, did you get my PM?
> 
> Need your input on that issue ...
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


No haven't see one???


----------



## gpg

ErikGoBlue said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I'm new to DBSTalk and truly glad I stumbled on this site and this thread in particular. I've been with AT&T for Wireless and U-Verse TV+Internet since 2010. In March of 2016, I gave them my annual call when discounts were about to expire and at that time, the only way they could extend discounts to me was if I switched to DIRECTV for the TV service. Well, here we are a year late and wow, I'm glad I made that switch - couldn't be happier! DIRECTV is superior TV product to any others I've had.
> 
> So, just as last year, my discounts were expiring this month and I thought I'd give them another call today. I take it we're not supposed to discuss what we're actually paying on our bills just the discounts we receive? I have no problem doing that, but wasn't sure if that was etiquette for this site or not.
> 
> Anyhow, here's what I was getting in 2016:
> 
> Internet 24 MBps - $15/off for 12-months
> DIRECTV XTRA Package + Sunday Ticket - $56/off for 12-months
> 
> When I called today to see what offers were available, I'm happy to report the following:
> 
> Internet 24 MBps - $37/off for 12 months
> DIRECTV XTRA Package + Sunday Ticket - $40/off for 12-Months (like someone previously mentioned, she couldn't add the 2017 Sunday Ticket but did make specific notes on my account to have it added in July (when I call) and that there will be no charge for the 2017 season)
> 
> Since my wife and I also have AT&T grandfathered Unlimited Plans, we made the switch to their Unlimited Plus plan for only $5/mo. more on that side, which gave us tethering on each of our phones, plus HBO for life, plus another $25/mo. off DIRECTV. With all AT&T services combined it works out about $22/mo out the door savings for a few more bells and whistles.
> 
> Honestly, this is the sort of thing that makes me stay with AT&T as well as tell 25 friends about them and why they should make the switch haha. Plus a gift card or two along the way for their referral program doesn't hurt either.
> 
> Thanks again everyone and hope this helps others!


The other day I checked with AT&T Wireless about switching to the unlimited plus plan. I was told that the $25/month Directv discount from that plan would cause all other Directv discounts to be eliminated. I didn't switch because my current discounts were greater than the combination of free HBO and $25/month.

I hope you'll let us know if all the discounts you were promised come through. If they do, I'll look at the unlimited plus plan again.


----------



## codespy

HoTat2 said:


> Called in over a week ago as usual looking for discounts off my grandfathered Premier pkg. ($10.00 ARF waived off old $10.00 + $10.00 + $3 price structure).
> 
> And a 1st tier CSR claimed to be giving me a $30.00 discount for 12 months in appreciation for my excellent payment record since '95.
> 
> But then to my nasty surprise I discovered later what he actually did was downgraded my package to Ultimate and then gave me all the premiums ala-cart at a discount
> 
> No one, not even Loyalty (formally Rentention) could get my premier back with the grandfathered status.
> 
> Escalated my case and gave me a number of discounts and their apologies. But still haven't heard anything back so far about my case.
> 
> Last time this happened only the OOTP was able to restore grandfathered status, but DIRECTV has none now since the AT&T takeover ...
> 
> Stupid CSR ...
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


I'm in the same grandfathered Premier boat as you were, but not changing a thing right now because I pretty much know AT&T will not fix mistakes. Long gone are the days of Ellen Filipiak to help with this issue, and for that matter, I still miss Tanya Memme!!


----------



## ErikGoBlue

gpg said:


> The other day I checked with AT&T Wireless about switching to the unlimited plus plan. I was told that the $25/month Directv discount from that plan would cause all other Directv discounts to be eliminated. I didn't switch because my current discounts were greater than the combination of free HBO and $25/month.
> 
> I hope you'll let us know if all the discounts you were promised come through. If they do, I'll look at the unlimited plus plan again.


Definitely! My CSR was actually the one who mentioned how the discounts would work, something along the lines of "And Mr. Erik, by switching your wireless to the Unlimited Plus plan, we'll be able to save you an additional $25/mo off your DIRECTV service" and then she proceeded to review all of the numbers.

I'll admit, your post does have me somewhat "alarmed" but I'm going to wait until all this hits my billing because it will be much easier to address any "difference" in expectations at that point. If I were to call right now, it may result in a lot of confusion on their end. She put my Unlimited Plus plan effective date as May 12th (when my new billing cycle starts) to avoid a large first bill with the prorated from the old and new plans (something I didn't even ask her to do). She already made the changes on the DIRECTV side so that's live and rolling. After May 12th, is when I'll expect to see the additional $25/mo on my account and the other features will be available such as HBO and the tethering. And I think it takes a couple of cycles for the discounts to hit the billing but as long as I see the discounts on my account I'll be happy.

But like I said, your post made me question things so I went googling haha.. here's a link to an active post at AT&T forums about this Unlimited Plus plan with $25 directv bill credit. and it looks like someone contacted AT&T via the forums and that CSR confirmed both discounts "should" apply. I'm sure it all depends on what discounts they actually have on your account.

I'll definitely be sure to let you know how it all plays out! What was pretty sweet too is I am currently int he middle of a 2 year agreement for DirecTV and she mentioned this doesn't extend my contract - just replaces my second year which she claimed would end about a week earlier now "should you choose to leave AT&T at that time". I plan to stick around if all goes well.


----------



## HoTat2

codespy said:


> I'm in the same grandfathered Premier boat as you were, but not changing a thing right now because I pretty much know AT&T will not fix mistakes. Long gone are the days of Ellen Filipiak to help with this issue, and for that matter, I still miss Tanya Memme!!


Yeah ...

Called in a few days ago to check the status of getting my grandfathered Premier back. Rep said it was fixed, but not so as I just got a email statement of my current bill and not so.

Still being charged the full $10.00 + $10.00 + $3.00

Sign .... 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

THAT stinks................


----------



## DMRI2006

Customer since 97 -- got $45/off monthly and free HBO for 3 months with a 1 year contract. Fastest and easiest call I've ever made to retention, rep didn't even try to downgrade my package. Had just come off a $30 off/monthly deal for the past 12 months.


----------



## GekkoDBS

DMRI2006 said:


> Customer since 97 -- got $45/off monthly and free HBO for 3 months with a 1 year contract. Fastest and easiest call I've ever made to retention, rep didn't even try to downgrade my package. Had just come off a $30 off/monthly deal for the past 12 months.


What did you tell them?


----------



## kram

Been with D* for 16 years. All my promotions expired last month. I called to see what I could get and was told by CSR that there was nothing except downgrading to a lesser package (I have Premium). Was transferred to "loyalty" and was told the same thing. She didn't blink when I threatened to cancel service. Not getting anywhere, I just hung up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan

kram said:


> Been with D* for 16 years. All my promotions expired last month. I called to see what I could get and was told by CSR that there was nothing except downgrading to a lesser package (I have Premium). Was transferred to "loyalty" and was told the same thing. She didn't blink when I threatened to cancel service. Not getting anywhere, I just hung up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do realize the discount well isn't bottomless?


----------



## jimmie57

kram said:


> Been with D* for 16 years. All my promotions expired last month. I called to see what I could get and was told by CSR that there was nothing except downgrading to a lesser package (I have Premium). Was transferred to "loyalty" and was told the same thing. She didn't blink when I threatened to cancel service. Not getting anywhere, I just hung up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call them back after May 1. They have promotions that change all the time.


----------



## HoTat2

Well ... in a final decision after DIRECTV escalated my case to acc. management. They said they just can't restore my Premier pk. to grandfathered status, even though they were the ones who botched it by making an unauthorized change to my programming pk. which caised me lose to begin with ... 

Would only give me a one time $120.00 discount on my bill equivalent to a year's worth of the $10.00 a month discount I would have received under the grandfathered Premier. 

On another issue, while I was on the phone also tried to use my P.P. to ask for a replacement for my dish which is starting to rust.

No sell there either. A rusting ODU is not covered by the P.P. 

Sign ... cus. since '95, but not been a great past few weeks with DIRECTV ....

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishy

DIRECTV customer since 2010, they will not offer any promos. The only promo I have is a $5 off for 12 months that has 5 months remaining. Still have the Original HR24-100's from original install. Stated there are $50/month off offers available but because of my $5 discount they could not make any offers to keep my account. The only thing they would offer is an equipment upgrade with 2yr agreement. The rep was friendly enough but no offer is an insult.

Because of this experience I terminated my service effective immediately since today is the last day of my billing cycle.

*Update* Spoke with a 2nd rep who removed the $5 discount and added a $45/month offer for 12 months with 12 month contract. Also Showtime for 4 months and HBO for 6 months included.


----------



## MysteryMan

Fishy said:


> DIRECTV customer since 2010, they will not offer any promos. The only promo I have is a $5 off for 12 months that has 5 months remaining. Still have the Original HR24-100's from original install. Stated there are $50/month off offers available but because of my $5 discount they could not make any offers to keep my account. The only thing they would offer is an equipment upgrade with 2yr agreement. The rep was friendly enough but no offer is an insult.
> 
> Because of this experience I terminated my service effective immediately since today is the last day of my billing cycle.


You were currently enjoying a $5.00 off for 12 months promo that had 5 months remaining. Because of that you were not eligible for more discounts. I fail to see how you were the injured party. Again, the discount well isn't bottomless.


----------



## Glenee

I am suprised we are getting some of the deals were getting with AT&T. I think they have figured out that they can't run it like the phone company. I Hope.


----------



## codespy

CSR's in the past have always told me to call in on Monday's as they get allotted credits for the week starting that day. They tend to have more offers rather than later in the week.


----------



## codespy

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah ...
> 
> Called in a few days ago to check the status of getting my grandfathered Premier back. Rep said it was fixed, but not so as I just got a email statement of my current bill and not so.
> 
> Still being charged the full $10.00 + $10.00 + $3.00
> 
> Sign ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


HoTat- this happened to my brother a couple years ago. Instead of restoring Grandfathered Premier, they added TiVo Lifetime onto his programming, which nullified the DVR fee, which is essentially the same thing as GP. Good luck.


----------



## HoTat2

codespy said:


> HoTat- this happened to my brother a couple years ago. Instead of restoring Grandfathered Premier, they added TiVo Lifetime onto his programming, which nullified the DVR fee, which is essentially the same thing as GP. Good luck.


Didn't he have to accept a, ... gulp ..., "HD DVR with TIVO" or something to get this?

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## linuspbmo

Sometimes you just have to keep calling, I called in during March and was offered $30 off a month. I said no and called back in April and they offered me $50 off a month along with 6 months HBO and 4 Months Showtime. You never know what they are going to do.


----------



## omartinjordan

Well I gave it a try today and didn't have much luck. My bill has gotten up $140 a month for 3 TVs with the genie, hd, whole home. No pay channels or extras. I called to ask about cancelling and I have about 6 months left. All they offered was $5 a month and some pay channels. I have been with them since 2006. I really think I'm going to pay the early termination and switch to dish. I can save $40 a month and have the same setup and programing with 2 year guaranteed price. I really don't want to do it but it looks like my only option. It's sad they can offer new people all kinds of deals but the loyal guy gets nothing.


----------



## linuspbmo

They rarely give additional discounts while you are still under contract. If you want to stay with DTV wait until your contract is up and call again. Their tone improves when you can leave without penalty.


----------



## omartinjordan

The earliest I can cancel is May 22nd. If I call and tell them to cancel on that date and decide later I just want to keep it can I just cancel the order to cancel?


----------



## jimmie57

omartinjordan said:


> The earliest I can cancel is May 22nd. If I call and tell them to cancel on that date and decide later I just want to keep it can I just cancel the order to cancel?


I would not do that. We have seen multiple instances where the service was cut off the same day as the phone call. I would wait.


----------



## omartinjordan

That would be fine since they told me I couldn't until May 22nd. I want to make sure when I switch to something else I can have it install and running the same time directv ends.


----------



## vikefan

One week ago i called Directv to see about a few issues. The main one was my genie. I would have to reboot several times a week. The rep said it was there best receiver and she could do nothing for me. So i said cancel service. Was all ready to move on without Directv. Been a customer since 1996. NflSt was the only reason i stayed. The X1 is what I was going to get through cable. Talked with them was all set to pull the trigger. The very next day someone from DTV called and said that they wanted to help me out with the issues that i have had. Saw my bill was high and she gave $54 in credits a month for a year. She also gave me NFLST max at no charge. swapped out my receiver in the basement and sent a tech out to look at my genie. The tech swapped that out for a new genie. I really was amazed that they wanted me to stay that bad. The last few times dealing with them wasnt that great since ATT took over. I figured i was done with them. SO it does feel good after all these years they had my back on this, Great customer service indeed. I excepted their offer without any commitment from my part. I thought for sure they would want at least a 2 year commitment. Happy customer!


----------



## glick1

Been with DTV since 2001. Called today and was offered 15$ for 12 months and no contract extension. This is not like it used to be.
I will shop around and consider cancelling. Rep also said no Sunday ticket discounts are available at this time.
What gives???


----------



## Bill Broderick

glick1 said:


> Rep also said no Sunday ticket discounts are available at this time.
> What gives???


I don't believe that he gave you accurate information. I called a couple of weeks ago to reduce my service. They ended up offering me a discount that is about triple the amount that I would have saved with the change that I wanted. I then asked if it was too early to cancel the automatic renewal of Sunday Ticket. I was told that it wasn't too early. But, I was then offered an $80 discount on it. I told the CSR that I didn't watch a single game on Sunday Ticket last year and didn't see any reason why that would change this year. So, it didn't matter how much of a discount he could give me. If was anything more than free, it would be a waste of money.

The discounts may not be what they used to be and they may not be available to everyone. But, there appear to be some discounts available.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't believe that he gave you accurate information. I called a couple of weeks ago to reduce my service. They ended up offering me a discount that is about triple the amount that I would have saved with the change that I wanted. I then asked if it was too early to cancel the automatic renewal of Sunday Ticket. I was told that it wasn't too early. But, I was then offered an $80 discount on it. I told the CSR that I didn't watch a single game on Sunday Ticket last year and didn't see any reason why that would change this year. So, it didn't matter how much of a discount he could give me. If was anything more than free, it would be a waste of money.
> 
> The discounts may not be what they used to be and they may not be available to everyone. But, there appear to be some discounts available.


They are definitely getting stingier.

I was paying $60/mo for Preferred Xtra + HD + HR24 for one outlet. Then in December it creeped up to $65 then in January it creeped up again to $72. This month it jumped up to $86. Called them today to try to negotiate it down and all I got was a $5 discount. $81 and a change a month. $20 higher then I was paying last year.

Ridiculous. I can get DISH 200 with a free 4K Hopper 3 for a few bucks less. That's more channels and better hardware. And a 2 yr price lock. And that's just what's advertised on their web site. If I were to call in on the phone, I assume they negotiate the price down a bit further?

EDIT: Oh yeah, they also tried to convince me that AT&T 100Mbps DSL is faster then Cox 175Mbps... and that AT&T Cell Service is better even though she quoted me $205/mo vs. like $120/mo on T-Mobile. Granted the AT&T is unlimited data and the T-Mobile is only like 2GB a month, but none of us really use mobile for data.


----------



## omartinjordan

Same here. I haven't cancelled yet since I still have until November remaining. I would come out pretty far ahead to just cancel it and switch to dish even with the early termination fee. It really makes me mad since I have been with them since 2006 or so. All they told me was the $5 off a month and that once my contract was up they would give me better pricing but couldn't guarantee what that would be.


----------



## SledgeHammer

omartinjordan said:


> Same here. I haven't cancelled yet since I still have until November remaining. I would come out pretty far ahead to just cancel it and switch to dish even with the early termination fee. It really makes me mad since I have been with them since 2006 or so. All they told me was the $5 off a month and that once my contract was up they would give me better pricing but couldn't guarantee what that would be.


DISH is definitely cheaper, by a considerable amount and they have better hardware. Hopper 3 vs. HS17. Plus they support OTA. Only issue I'm concerned with on DISH is the limited bandwidth, so not sure how they'll do 4K. DirecTV has the bandwidth, but they aren't doing anything with it as no channels in sight. So I'm not even sure if 4K support is a near term issue. UltraHD players also seem pretty limited. I was looking at getting one and there aren't too many companies making them compared with DVD and BluRay. A few of the big mfrgs dropped out of the market.


----------



## mark40511

Had DirecTV a LONG time - There are 2 of us here and I hardly ever watch DirecTV. Why? Because over the years I've converted all my DVD's and I have them on Plex. I also have Roku and Amazon Fire. and OTA. The DirecTV bill was 103/month. I called last week and they lowered my package to select and gave me some other discount. The savings were 55/month for the next 12 months. Once the 12 months is up, there will be 4 mos left in my contract so not sure what I will do at that point.


----------



## Lodi25

I've been with Directv for 17 years. I just called in this morning. With the exception of $5 off a month, all my other promotions expired last month. I was told that since I did a Genie upgrade last year, I'm under contract and there wasn't much they could offer me right now. And like others have said, we went over what channel's I watch and to see if I wanted to lower the package. I did learn something interesting, NBCSN is now on the Entertainment package along with FOX Sports 1. As a huge motorsports fan I need both of these channels. I went ahead and just downgraded to Entertainment from Choice. This will save me money too because I won't have to pay the regional Sports fee. Also my half off Showtime promotion expired, he did offer me $5 off Showtime for 6 months in which I did accept the offer because I do need Showtime right now for Twin Peaks.


----------



## Lodi25

Update! I decided to go on chat and see if I would have any better luck there. I really did not but they gave me a special phone number with a four digit code to call. I called it and I talked with a 'specialist' about my account. Very nice guy, he told me the same thing about me being under contract for the Genie upgrade I did last year and about how they can't really provide promotional discounts when under contract. However he still was able to help me. I got upgraded to Choice Xtra for 6 months at the price of the Entertainment package, HBO free for 6 months and $5 off for 6 months. Not bad at all, I'm a little bit happier now.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Lodi25 said:


> Update! I decided to go on chat and see if I would have any better luck there. I really did not but they gave me a special phone number with a four digit code to call. I called it and I talked with a 'specialist' about my account. Very nice guy, he told me the same thing about me being under contract for the Genie upgrade I did last year and about how they can't really provide promotional discounts when under contract. However he still was able to help me. I got upgraded to Choice Xtra for 6 months at the price of the Entertainment package, HBO free for 6 months and $5 off for 6 months. Not bad at all, I'm a little bit happier now.


It's really CSR roulette in all departments as far as deals are concerned.

I was paying $60/mo for Preferred Xtra + HD + 1 HR24 and then it crept up to $70 and then $75. I was able to keep it in the low $70's for a few months and then another promo fell off and it shot up to $85.

I called in retention and they'd only knock off $5/mo to $80 a month. I wasn't really happy with that since I can go Dish or Cox for $65 - $70/mo.

So I called back a few days later and the guy told me I was under contract til October and to go pound sand.

Called back a few days later again and they said they would escalate and I would get a call back -- of course, I never did.

Called back today and hit the CSR jackpot and he was able to match Dish's $65/mo pricing. I was hoping to get it back closer to the $70/mo, so I'm happy .

Kinda dumb when they throw the contracts in our faces. My ETF if I cancelled today would be under $100. I would break even right when my contract expires and I wouldn't have to call back for better pricing.

If your ETF is $200 to $300, that's a different story...


----------



## Brian Hanasky

Have been evaluating Hulu Live for the past month. I like it but it's missing AMC and for the wife it's missing Logo. Had already evaluated Sling. Dropped Directv to lowest package (under contract until September) and signed up for Sling Blue plus DVR. Come September I'm probably done with Directv. Can't stand paying outrageous fees any longer. HD charge in 2017 is stupid.


----------



## Lodi25

SledgeHammer said:


> It's really CSR roulette in all departments as far as deals are concerned.
> 
> I was paying $60/mo for Preferred Xtra + HD + 1 HR24 and then it crept up to $70 and then $75. I was able to keep it in the low $70's for a few months and then another promo fell off and it shot up to $85.
> 
> I called in retention and they'd only knock off $5/mo to $80 a month. I wasn't really happy with that since I can go Dish or Cox for $65 - $70/mo.
> 
> So I called back a few days later and the guy told me I was under contract til October and to go pound sand.
> 
> Called back a few days later again and they said they would escalate and I would get a call back -- of course, I never did.
> 
> Called back today and hit the CSR jackpot and he was able to match Dish's $65/mo pricing. I was hoping to get it back closer to the $70/mo, so I'm happy .
> 
> Kinda dumb when they throw the contracts in our faces. My ETF if I cancelled today would be under $100. I would break even right when my contract expires and I wouldn't have to call back for better pricing.
> 
> If your ETF is $200 to $300, that's a different story...


It's just weird how within 2 hours I got downgraded then upgraded after speaking with a different person. When my new promotions expire after December 1st I will only have 4 months left on my contract. Hopefully by then I'll start getting better offers and promotions.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Lodi25 said:


> It's just weird how within 2 hours I got downgraded then upgraded after speaking with a different person. When my new promotions expire after December 1st I will only have 4 months left on my contract. Hopefully by then I'll start getting better offers and promotions.


From my experience, every person at DirecTV will tell you something different, no matter what its about. You can ask 7 direcTV employees what color the sky is and you'll get 15 different answers.

My suggestion is to go to Dish's website and price out your build... if its considerably cheaper then DirecTVs pricing, you can use that as leverage. Exactly what I did... "So I'm wondering why Dish's offer is $15/mo less then what you guys are charging me? I understand I'm under contract, but at $15/mo, even if I pay the ETF, I'll still come out ahead" and the guy couldn't really argue with that logic. It was the 3rd time I called though , so you have to be willing to put in a bit of effort.

Another argument I've used in the past was that I had other AT&T services before and have cancelled all of them due to the crazy pricing... land line $42/mo w/ no long distance vs. $15/mo on Cox with unlimited long distance. $205/mo cell service vs. $110 on T-Mobile.

AT&T & DirecTV really need to come down to earth with their pricing... but they do understand that a lot of folks aren't willing to negotiate or don't know that you can.

I've pointed out to probably 5 co-workers that ISPs and TV providers negotiate a lot and told them how much I cut my bills by and only 1 of them did the same thing lol... go figure.


----------



## Bill Broderick

A couple of weeks ago, I called to change my package from Premier to either Ultimate or Xtra plus the movie channels (I don't remember which). Essentially, I was getting rid of the Sports Pack and would save about $10 per month. Instead, they offered me $27 in bill credits for the next 6 months.


----------



## poppo

My $5 off HBO for 6 months expired and I am on month 7 of $10 off my bill. I called today about HBO and they said they had no promotion right for HBO, but would take another $10 off my bill for 12 months. I said ok and then she said when she added that, it popped up the $5 off for HBO for 6 months again, and Showtime for free for 4 months (without having to call to cancel). Seemed like a no brainer. FWIW, I still have about a year left on my 2 year commitment after upgrading so I will take what I can get.


----------



## steve053

I switched back to DirecTv about 10 years ago and am currently out of contract. I called and asked if there were any promotions running. The agent started with $25 off if I switch to AT&T unlimited cell, then asked if I was a move lover and offered free HBO/Cinimax for 3 months. After declining both offers she gave me $30 off per month for twelve months. Pretty quick and easy call.


----------



## flipenout

Is anyone calling Att for discounts? Or are you only calling Directv? I combined my Directv with Att and i always get Att now. Should i try and talk to Directv? Every call i make they switch me to Att


----------



## jimmie57

flipenout said:


> Is anyone calling Att for discounts? Or are you only calling Directv? I combined my Directv with Att and i always get Att now. Should i try and talk to Directv? Every call i make they switch me to Att


I would say you are stuck talking to ATT now.


----------



## flipenout

I need my head examined for combining my bill with ATT. Now i've lost out on credits that were always given to me and probably lost out on any NFL ticket deals, too. I wondered how i can un bundle this mess. Thanks, if any ideas what i can do. My bill is sky high now with no credits. Iam out of contract and been with Directv since the beginning, i spose i lost my time with Directv too. Dont bundle!!!


----------



## dtv757

Not sure if I posted this (as I don't come here often I'm on DSL reports more ...) 

I called a few weeks ago got NFL ticket max for $99 (payment plan) plus $20 off for 12 months ... so pretty much NFL ticket free !!


----------



## mrknowitall526

I chatted and was offered nothing. I called a special number someone gave me (1-800-824-9077) and was offered $15 off per month for 12 months ($20 off had just expired), free HBO for 6 months, and after chatting, changed to Xtra Preferred for $2 less and dropped a bunch of sports channels (that no one watches) and includes Hallmark Movies, which my mother loves. Win win!


----------



## paranoia

mrknowitall526 said:


> I chatted and was offered nothing. I called a special number someone gave me (1-800-824-9077) and was offered $15 off per month for 12 months ($20 off had just expired), free HBO for 6 months, and after chatting, changed to Xtra Preferred for $2 less and dropped a bunch of sports channels (that no one watches) and includes Hallmark Movies, which my mother loves. Win win!


Good number , I called ,and they gave me 10.00 off my bill for a year, just for calling them, I already have 3 other discounts so that was all I was offered , but I wasn't really expecting much I was just checking the number out to see what dept. it was linked too. I am pleased with it. Thank You .


----------



## Holydoc

Well my contract was finally going to expire on Monday, 10 July. My wife called DirecTV and asked if they could review our bill and determine if there were any bill reductions that they could do. Basically they could not do anything so she asked if we could talk to someone about just cancelling our service on Monday. They passed us on and they asked us why we wanted to cancel. My wife told them it was just simple economics since Dish network was advertising $70/month for basically the same plan we have now. My wife said she loved DirecTV, which we do, and did not want to cancel, but would be stupid not to take such a good deal. The operator then offered $55 off for a year and 6 months of free HBO to try to keep us. Though DirecTV would not give us a single thing while we were in contract, as soon as we get out, they gave us a great offer. We took it since our three DVR's are full of shows and now we do not feel bad for keeping them.

Basically you would think that being a customer over 10 years should have you getting the best deal. Nope. It takes getting out of your contract for them to pay attention.


----------



## jdspencer

I too got $55 off a year and 6 months of HBO after I called to see if the WHD fee of $3 could be removed since all I have now is the one HR44. No go on that as any DVR must have WHD included regardless of number of units on the account. I wish DirecTV would review some their extra fees.
I never mentioned the possibility of canceling service since I've been a customer since 1996.


----------



## TDK1044

I called to ask if there were any promotions that I could take advantage of, that wouldn't alter my package and that wouldn't reset the clock in terms of my user agreement. To my surprise they reduced my bill by $10 per month for the next 12 months. I also never mentioned the possibility of canceling service, and I've been a customer since 1997.


----------



## shendley

I just spoke with someone in the Loyalty department about getting a discounted STMax at 99.96 and while she was getting it done for me she mentioned a deal for ATT Unlimited that would get me 25 off a month on my Directv bill forever and HBO free forever. I said I'd think about it. Has anybody else heard of this? Sounds pretty good. But I'm concerned it would lock me into ATT CSRs which would lock me out of discount offers, etc., through Directv.


----------



## MysteryMan

shendley said:


> I just spoke with someone in the Loyalty department about getting a discounted STMax at 99.96 and while she was getting it done for me she mentioned a deal for ATT Unlimited that would get me 25 off a month on my Directv bill forever and HBO free forever. I said I'd think about it. Has anybody else heard of this? Sounds pretty good. But I'm concerned it would lock me into ATT CSRs which would lock me out of discount offers, etc., through Directv.


That deal has been in place for a while.


----------



## shendley

So what's the word on the ATT Unlimited, HBO deal? Does it require combining your bill so that you no longer have access to Directv CSRs? If so, I suspect most are sceptical of it. Did anyone take it? If so, are you happy with it?

By the way, I know the answers to these questions are somewhere in the 56 pages of this thread. I tried to search for the deal to no avail. I don't think I'm that good at searching for stuff like this. So, I would appreciate anyone's help regarding their impression of the advisability of going with this deal.

Thanks!


----------



## mike1024

dtv757 said:


> Not sure if I posted this (as I don't come here often I'm on DSL reports more ...)
> 
> I called a few weeks ago got NFL ticket max for $99 (payment plan) plus $20 off for 12 months ... so pretty much NFL ticket free !!


What department did you speak with? What number did you call?


----------



## c_l_phillips72

This may, somehow, come back to bite me, but here's what I've been doing.

Every year when my 1st year credits expire, I cancel my service. They will threaten that you'll have to pay your ETF at the time of cancellation, but that's not true and has never happened.

After cancelling you'll start getting calls from DirecTV with offers trying to get you back as a customer, and their offers are always at least as good as the new customer offers online, and sometimes even better.

A couple of weeks ago I cancelled my 24 month contract (and even returned the equipment as I tried Charter Spectrum cable without a contract) and just yesterday I accepted a new offer that:
1). Eliminates my $240.00 ETF
2). Provides the same price over both years in the contract, which is the same as the 1st year price offered online
3). Free, new, and upgraded 4k equipment
4). Free NFL Sunday Ticket Max
5). Free movie channels for 3 months
6). Free installation

After the 1st year of this new contract I probably won't cancel since my bill will stay the same, and the other perks don't matter much to me (my teams, Chiefs and Cowboys, are nearly always on TV).

Anyway, this is the 2nd year in a row that we've cancelled after the 1st year, and each time we've gotten everything above (except the 2nd year pricing offer that I got this time). The guy I spoke with said people can do that every single year and avoid the ETF and get all the perks of a new contract.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

mike1024 said:


> What department did you speak with? What number did you call?


The D* retention number

I'm sure it's posted somewhere


----------



## jimmie57

mike1024 said:


> What department did you speak with? What number did you call?


Just call the main DTV number and ask for "Customer Loyalty" department. They used to call it Customer Retention department. They will transfer you.


----------



## twiseguy

mrknowitall526 said:


> I chatted and was offered nothing. I called a special number someone gave me (1-800-824-9077) and was offered $15 off per month for 12 months ($20 off had just expired), free HBO for 6 months, and after chatting, changed to Xtra Preferred for $2 less and dropped a bunch of sports channels (that no one watches) and includes Hallmark Movies, which my mother loves. Win win!


Agree, GOOD NUMBER!. 
I called and got $35 off a month for 12 months. Choice Classic Xtra, 3 H24 receivers)
The agent didn`t try to upsell me or any of that stuff (I was to the point DTV had priced me out)
Been with DTV over a decade.


----------



## Naveb

I just got $35 off a month for 12 months and $7 off of Starz for 6 months by calling 1-800-824-9077. I was thinking about switching to Dish, but have been a satisfied DTV customer since 1998.


----------



## techguy88

shendley said:


> So what's the word on the ATT Unlimited, HBO deal? Does it require combining your bill so that you no longer have access to Directv CSRs? If so, I suspect most are sceptical of it. Did anyone take it? If so, are you happy with it?
> 
> By the way, I know the answers to these questions are somewhere in the 56 pages of this thread. I tried to search for the deal to no avail. I don't think I'm that good at searching for stuff like this. So, I would appreciate anyone's help regarding their impression of the advisability of going with this deal.
> 
> Thanks!


To qualify for the Unlimited Plus discount and free HBO you *do not *have to be in a combine bill with AT&T wireless. These are the requirements to ensure you get the discount and free HBO smoothly:

You must have a residential wireless account and residential DirecTV (or U-Verse TV) account or DTV Now
The service address must match both accounts (not billing address)
The last name (not first) must match both the wireless and TV accounts
You are only allowed 1 $25 video credit and 1 free HBO subscription. If you happen to have more than 1 of AT&T's video plans the system will then prioritize as follows 1st DTV / 2nd U-Verse / 3rd DTVNow
With these requirements met once you move to the Unlimited Plus plan give the systems 2-3 billing cycles. During this time you may see HBO get added on immediately without a discount this is normal. After the 2 (sometimes 3) billing cycles you will begin to see both the $25 off your base package and the free HBO.

The system will also backdate automatically and give you credit for the time you signed up for Unlimited Plus until it was added. (Example if you upgrade to Unlimited Plus on 5-1-17 then by 7-1-17 you should have the discounts. The system will then backdate and credit the account in a one time lump sum credit for service between 5-1-17 to 6-30-17).

If you don't have one or both the credits after three billing cycles just call into D* and they will look over your account. Grandfathered packages are eligible for the $25 off and grandfathered Premier packages with free DVR service is eligible for both. If there was a glitch that resulted in the discounts not being added after 3 billing cycles but you meet all requirements then the DTV agents will transfer you to a special department that can correct this.

However if you have a grandfathered premium plan (examples: HBO/Starz I or HBO/Starz II) that is priced differently and has a few extra channels than the normal HBO/Starz combo then you won't get the HBO credit. The CSR must remove the grandfathered premium plan and add the current HBO/2nd premium on like normal and then will transfer you to a special department to correct the HBO credit.

If you are currently getting a discount on HBO the system will remove the discount (this could be the $7 off for 6 months or HBO @ $9.99 for 12 months) and then make HBO free .

If you are currently getting a discount on your base package (example $20 off for 12 Months Loyalty Offer) you will continue to get that discount for the remainder of its term. My friend at D* said you would remain eligible for other base package discounts as well unless AT&T changes that.


----------



## Bobwhite

So I called the 1-800-824-9077 and talked to a super nice rep. She instantly gave me $45 off for a year, and additional $20 off for six months with no additional contract. I inquired about the
NFL ticket and mentioned the one time $99.96 payment, and she said she tried for that but couldn't give it to me yet, but heavily suggested I call closer to the season, for an even better deal 
than that... I also inquired about the 4k upgrade, and she said if I was willing to agree to a 2 year contract she would take of an additional $36 a month for a year. I held off on that for now as there still isn't much 4k content available in my opinion. This entire call took 10 minutes. I have been with directv since '96


----------



## and5mcaa

can i hook my directv genie to an existing directv sattellite to get my channells instead of theirs

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Drip, drip, drip......

And ESPN is looking to INCREASE the carriage fees it charges distributors. Over the past few years, ESPN has hiked its fees about 5% a year. As current carriage agreements lapse, ESPN has announced that it will demand a 6% annual increase per subscriber.

***********************************
In Q2, historically a seasonally weak period for the pay-TV business, DirecTV's U.S. satellite division lost 156,000 customers sequentially, dropping to 20.86 million, compared with a gain of 342,000 in the year-earlier quarter. AT&T's U-verse lost 195,000 subs in the quarter, which was actually an improvement over the 391,000 it lost in Q2 of 2016.

AT&T's pay-TV business experienced an unexpectedly higher amount of "involuntary churn" in Q2, according to Stephens, which refers to customers who had their accounts canceled (for example, for nonpayment). The company also is seeing TV sub losses in areas it doesn't have fiber networks deployed, where cable competitors can bundle broadband and TV.

AT&T Loses Record Number of Traditional TV Subscribers in Q2, Drops 156,000 DirecTV Satellite Customers
***********************************


----------



## McAnally

flipenout said:


> Is anyone calling Att for discounts? Or are you only calling Directv? I combined my Directv with Att and i always get Att now. Should i try and talk to Directv? Every call i make they switch me to Att


I always call Directv at (800) 531-5000.


----------



## raott

The drip is going to be a full blown leak soon. If I'm reading that right, last year, Q2, Directv added 342k subscribers. This year, Q2, Directv lost 156k subscribers. That is a huge, huge swing.



Gloria_Chavez said:


> Drip, drip, drip......
> 
> And ESPN is looking to INCREASE the carriage fees it charges distributors. Over the past few years, ESPN has hiked its fees about 5% a year. As current carriage agreements lapse, ESPN has announced that it will demand a 6% annual increase per subscriber.
> 
> ***********************************
> In Q2, historically a seasonally weak period for the pay-TV business, DirecTV's U.S. satellite division lost 156,000 customers sequentially, dropping to 20.86 million, compared with a gain of 342,000 in the year-earlier quarter. AT&T's U-verse lost 195,000 subs in the quarter, which was actually an improvement over the 391,000 it lost in Q2 of 2016.
> 
> AT&T's pay-TV business experienced an unexpectedly higher amount of "involuntary churn" in Q2, according to Stephens, which refers to customers who had their accounts canceled (for example, for nonpayment). The company also is seeing TV sub losses in areas it doesn't have fiber networks deployed, where cable competitors can bundle broadband and TV.
> 
> AT&T Loses Record Number of Traditional TV Subscribers in Q2, Drops 156,000 DirecTV Satellite Customers
> ***********************************


----------



## bhigh8

I just called and was offered $45 off per month for a 12 month commitment. Also was offered $20 off a month for 12 months was given HBO for six months. I didn't get anything towards NFL ticket which I Wanted but this was plenty.


----------



## whorne

I tried using chat this year as opposed to calling in. It took a few times and requesting to be transferred to a supervisor but I was somewhat successful. I got NFL Sunday Ticket Max for $99.96, $20 off for 12 months and Showtime free for four months. This is on top of my existing $25 off from the ATT unlimited plan.


----------



## cpd5215

whorne said:


> I tried using chat this year as opposed to calling in. It took a few times and requesting to be transferred to a supervisor but I was somewhat successful. I got NFL Sunday Ticket Max for $99.96, $20 off for 12 months and Showtime free for four months. This is on top of my existing $25 off from the ATT unlimited plan.


Hey I was curious about that same thing, if they would offer additional discounts on top of the $25 off with the AT&T unlimited plan. I guess they will! I am in the same boat. I currently get that $25 off, but I still have two months left on my two year contract with DirecTV. Sounds like you've got a great deal. Were you still in contract? Do you think it's worth me contacting them now or just wait until my contract expires?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whorne

cpd5215 said:


> Hey I was curious about that same thing, if they would offer additional discounts on top of the $25 off with the AT&T unlimited plan. I guess they will! I am in the same boat. I currently get that $25 off, but I still have two months left on my two year contract with DirecTV. Sounds like you've got a great deal. Were you still in contract? Do you think it's worth me contacting them now or just wait until my contract expires?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one month left on my contract. It took me several chat sessions to finally get to one that would really work with me. So, if I think it would be good to start soon and keep trying to get the one person that is working with you. Plus, you can print out the chat if you want as backup.


----------



## cpd5215

whorne said:


> I had one month left on my contract. It took me several chat sessions to finally get to one that would really work with me. So, if I think it would be good to start soon and keep trying to get the one person that is working with you. Plus, you can print out the chat if you want as backup.


Gotcha. Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

Sticker on my setup is $106.54 and I just re-upped yet another discount last night along with another two existing ones and my bill is down to $61.54 + free HBO + free Showtime. Tbh, I don't care about HBO and Showtime since there's never anything on them, but they gave 'em for free, so wth.

Nice to see that DirecTV's arrogant attitude has quickly subsided. When AT&T first took over, it was getting a bit difficult to negotiate. I had to call in 5 or 6 times to re-up my last discount. Now they are back to handing them out like candy since they are starting to lose customers.

Back in the old days (several years ago), I started dropping AT&T services left and right since they were much more expensive then the competition (and still are) and they wouldn't negotiate even 1 cent. Last time I called in, DirecTV begged me to switch to the AT&T cell service. I asked for a quote and got $240/mo. I think I'll stick with my $140/mo T-Mobile service, but thanks. Also get begged to switch to AT&T ISP 75Mbps down for $50ish vs. 195Mbps down on Cox for like $89 or so. I think AT&T recently bumped up my area to 100Mbps, but still too slow...


----------



## linflas

I just cancelled last night and as a 19 year customer they offered $60.00 off the bill and an equipment refresh. To further reduce costs they also said that analysis showed a change in my package would also lower the cost a bit, supposedly their analysis showed that 99% of what we access is in that lower package. Also there was the permanent $25.00 off if I would switch cell service over to AT&T.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just called the "special number" and got $50.00 off a month for 12 months.


----------



## jw_rally

I got the $99 Sunday Ticket Max deal a month or so ago.
My contract expired today so I called. I had been getting $50 off for 12 months, but it was going to expire on my next billing cycle.

I got an offer of $40 off for 12 months, plus free SportsPack for 6 months. They offered free HBO for 6 months, but I'm not interested in that. I am a sports nut and with college sports starting up in a few weeks I asked for SportsPack instead and they obliged.

I might have been able to get more, but I was happy with what I have been offered in the past few weeks for a one year commitment.

$40 off for 12 months = $480 savings
Free SportsPack for 6 months = $83.94 savings
Sunday Ticket for for $99.96 = $277.98 savings

Total savings of $841.92

SOLD!!!


----------



## evans5150

I've had a heck of a time with them since the AT&T merger when it comes to promotional discounts. Customer since 2003 and have paid for Sunday Ticket until 2013 when they started giving it to me free in exchange for a 1 year contract. This year the best they could do was $180 for standard Sunday Ticket and I told myself if it was anything more than $100 then I was going to cancel DirecTV altogether. I really only have it for Sunday Ticket and we pay $100 a month for just about 15 channels. PS Vue is my choice to move to if it doesn't work out.

We have two current discounts ($20 a month expires 5.17.18 and $15 a month expires 8.10.17). I called today to see what the deals were with Sunday Ticket and any other promotional discounts that could get my bill in the $70 range where it was most of 2016 and 2017. After 1.5 hours on the phone and even speaking with the cancellation department the best they could do were NO promotional discounts and $180 on Sunday Ticket. I had forgotten about the magic phone number until I came across it a few posts ago. After calling that number they sent my request for free Sunday Ticket and not cancelling to the "back office". She almost guaranteed they will send me an email with a free offer for Sunday Ticket plus MAX for free for the year. I have no problem cancelling DTV after 14 years of service as I find myself with 2 DVRs filled with stuff I never watch. I just don't have time and no one in my house does either to sit and watch TV. I mainly have it for SF Giants baseball (local team), some kids programming, Premiere League Soccer, and Sunday Ticket. Without Sunday Ticket I can move over to PS Vue for $45 a month and get everything else!! But....my Los Angeles Rams come in an close second to my SF Giants. If they can give it to me for free then I'll stay for at least one more year.

There was a time I had almost $50 in discounts that I never asked for but were given to me because of customer loyalty and being in perfect standing with them. Whatever happened to those days??


----------



## dconfer

I got an email today to get the sunday ticket free for the 2017 season. Not interested in it.


----------



## buko

Been with Directv since 06. Choice Xtra Classic with NBA League Pass and NFL ST. Pay auto bill every month never been late. The last four days have been awful. I have chatted, called with special phone number and pin twice) Best they could do was NFL ST @ $17 off for 6 months upgraded to Max for free. Still paying for regular ST though. 

Last year they offered me $50 off for 12 months with one year contract. This year nothing other than equipment upgrade. No discounts. They told me I have received max discounts and at this time there is nothing left other than downgrading my package. My bill without Sunday Ticket is around $145. 

Called Dish and they offered me the same package with Directv and everything except taxes is around $95 locked in for 24 months with a 24 month contract. I was up front and honest to Directv and said I dont want to switch and if they could be anywhere close I would stay and the lady who I called with special phone number and pin said they could not do anything to match that price. 

Any dieas before I switch I have tried everything to think of!


----------



## jw_rally

buko said:


> Called Dish and they offered me the same package with Directv and everything except taxes is around $95 locked in for 24 months with a 24 month contract. I was up front and honest to Directv and said I dont want to switch and if they could be anywhere close I would stay and the lady who I called with special phone number and pin said they could not do anything to match that price.
> 
> Any dieas before I switch I have tried everything to think of!


I don't know that it will matter, but I started off by saying that I love my DIRECTV service and do not want to switch. I then told them the details of the competitor pricing. I never asked them to match, but I did ask what they could do to make DIRECTV more competitive. I got $40 off per month for a year, free SportsPack for 6 months and NFL ST Max for $99.

I accepted DIRECTV's offer because I do like the service even though it may not be as cheap as a competitor. The competitor pricing is typically only valid for a year.


----------



## whorne

jw_rally said:


> I don't know that it will matter, but I started off by saying that I love my DIRECTV service and do not want to switch. I then told them the details of the competitor pricing. I never asked them to match, but I did ask what they could be to make DIRECTV more competitive. I got $40 off per month for a year, free SportsPack for 6 months and NFL ST Max for $99.
> 
> I accepted DIRECTV's offer because I do like the service even though it may not be as cheap as a competitor. The competitor pricing is typically only valid for a year.


This is a really sound approach and it paid off for you. Congrats on a good deal!


----------



## evans5150

buko said:


> Been with Directv since 06. Choice Xtra Classic with NBA League Pass and NFL ST. Pay auto bill every month never been late. The last four days have been awful. I have chatted, called with special phone number and pin twice) Best they could do was NFL ST @ $17 off for 6 months upgraded to Max for free. Still paying for regular ST though.
> 
> Last year they offered me $50 off for 12 months with one year contract. This year nothing other than equipment upgrade. No discounts. They told me I have received max discounts and at this time there is nothing left other than downgrading my package. My bill without Sunday Ticket is around $145.
> 
> Called Dish and they offered me the same package with Directv and everything except taxes is around $95 locked in for 24 months with a 24 month contract. I was up front and honest to Directv and said I dont want to switch and if they could be anywhere close I would stay and the lady who I called with special phone number and pin said they could not do anything to match that price.
> 
> Any dieas before I switch I have tried everything to think of!


The biggest issue I've run into since the merger is that they now have about 8 different phone numbers to reach them with. I miss pre-merger when you would call DirecTV and could get straight to the retention department. Everyone there was very nice and they all understood the competition situation and personal budgetary issues mixed with the lack of ala carte pricing. They worked WITH you and didn't read from a script. I signed up for Playstation Vue and their 5 day trial last night. After one night I have to say that I fell in love pretty quickly with it. If DirecTV can't match giving me Sunday Ticket for free like they have offered the last 4 years in a row then I will put them on hiatus and stick with PS Vue until I'm sure it completely works for me. At that point I will call and do the actual cancel. They've really killed themselves since the merger.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

evans5150 said:


> The biggest issue I've run into since the merger is that they now have about 8 different phone numbers to reach them with. I miss pre-merger when you would call DirecTV and could get straight to the retention department. Everyone there was very nice and they all understood the competition situation and personal budgetary issues mixed with the lack of ala carte pricing. They worked WITH you and didn't read from a script. I signed up for Playstation Vue and their 5 day trial last night. After one night I have to say that I fell in love pretty quickly with it. If DirecTV can't match giving me Sunday Ticket for free like they have offered the last 4 years in a row then I will put them on hiatus and stick with PS Vue until I'm sure it completely works for me. At that point I will call and do the actual cancel. They've really killed themselves since the merger.


I was in contract with Directv and cancelled because my 2nd year rate was too high. No one offered any discounts to stay with them - until I actually cancelled. Literally the day after cancelling I started getting calls with new customer offers. I didn't accept those, but I called in to directv and they offered an even better deal.

1). Waive ETF fee from my last contract
2). Free NFL Sunday Ticket Max
3). Free, new & upgraded 4k equipment
4). Free install
5). $48/month credit for year 1, and $50/month credit for year 2 with auto bill pay
6). Free movie channels for 3 months
7). All included package with up to 4 receivers at no extra charge, including DVR service

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmetelsky

c_l_phillips72 said:


> I was in contract with Directv and cancelled because my 2nd year rate was too high. No one offered any discounts to stay with them - until I actually cancelled. Literally the day after cancelling I started getting calls with new customer offers. I didn't accept those, but I called in to directv and they offered an even better deal.
> 
> 1). Waive ETF fee from my last contract
> 2). Free NFL Sunday Ticket Max
> 3). Free, new & upgraded 4k equipment
> 4). Free install
> 5). $48/month credit for year 1, and $50/month credit for year 2 with auto bill pay
> 6). Free movie channels for 3 months
> 7). All included package with up to 4 receivers at no extra charge, including DVR service
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You cancelled a contract that you entered into, knew what you were signing, and then got rewarded for that behavior by better offers? That's ridiculous.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## c_l_phillips72

bmetelsky said:


> You cancelled a contract that you entered into, knew what you were signing, and then got rewarded for that behavior by better offers? That's ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yep, that's right. And not just once, but twice. Yay for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 242424

c_l_phillips72 said:


> Yep, that's right. And not just once, but twice. Yay for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done!


----------



## kb301

I called 800-824-9077, which is a direct line into retention. My contract expired yesterday, they offered me $55 off a month with a 12 month agreement, 6 months free of HBO, and they gave me $50 off of Sunday ticket (I had the 4 payments of $24.99 for Max deal). I currently have Choice Extra, MLB Extra Innings, and Sunday Ticket. I am happy for another year.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

My $50 off a month and free HBO expires at the end of August. I have one foot out the door since I've been evaluating Hulu Live TV and Sling. I'm fed up with fees and refuse to pay them. Will have to see what they offer in August.


----------



## Brad00111

The last of the $45 off for 12 months is on my current statement (8-3-17 to 9-2-17). Should I wait til next month to call or do you think I can call now and get a solid offer?


----------



## fsquid

Haha. I set a cancellation date for Monday. Some guy from San Antonio called me and instead of 9ffering me anything off, he touted the Directv app.


----------



## Microphone

Two things that are gold:
1)Longevity with DTV/ATT and
2) 800-824-9077

That number goes right to a retention type department with no wait and a very professional person.
I'm a customer since 1995.
Called today, Monday, which I agree seems to be a good day. Got $50 a month off for $12 months, the reduced $99.96 NFL ST MAX, an additional loyalty credit of $10 off for 12 months and a recent service cost waved because of my 22+ years with them. He caught that and I kinda had just mentioned it out of the side of my mouth not really looking for that to be waved.
Guy was a pro and spoke clear English. That $600+ credit pays for my NFL ST MAX, NHL CI and MLB EI. It's beyond fair in my eyes. 
BTW he asked if my wireless was AT&T (which it is) and that seemed to make things more positive. But he didn't talk any phone/make a hard sell on that which was nice.
A satisfied customer!


----------



## SledgeHammer

Microphone said:


> 2) 800-824-9077


I'll have to keep this. I'm honestly getting sick of trying to convince Filipino CSRs who can't pronounce the letter G that AT&T 100Mbps internet service is NOT faster then Cox 195Mbps .


----------



## finkeym

Just called the magic number. Managed to get my bill the same as the previous promotion. It was going to jump $50. Also got free Sunday ticket Max, and free equipment upgrade. Also got free HBO, Cinemax and Showtime for 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

Microphone said:


> Two things that are gold:
> 1)Longevity with DTV/ATT and
> 2) 800-824-9077
> 
> That number goes right to a retention type department with no wait and a very professional person.
> I'm a customer since 1995.
> Called today, Monday, which I agree seems to be a good day. Got $50 a month off for $12 months, the reduced $99.96 NFL ST MAX, an additional loyalty credit of $10 off for 12 months and a recent service cost waved because of my 22+ years with them. He caught that and I kinda had just mentioned it out of the side of my mouth not really looking for that to be waved.
> Guy was a pro and spoke clear English. That $600+ credit pays for my NFL ST MAX, NHL CI and MLB EI. It's beyond fair in my eyes.
> BTW he asked if my wireless was AT&T (which it is) and that seemed to make things more positive. But he didn't talk any phone/make a hard sell othat which was nice.
> A satisfied customer!


So I have ATT wireless as well and currently get the $25 off promo for having unlimited plan. Do you think I can still get additional discounts off the directv portion?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## streatordogs09

Not having much luck for my parents, 3rd time I struck out with chat. Contract up next week. Probably best to wait I am guessing.


----------



## Microphone

cpd5215 said:


> So I have ATT wireless as well and currently get the $25 off promo for having unlimited plan. Do you think I can still get additional discounts off the directv portion?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything is possible, but I believe longevity is a huge help. They always spend 30-60 second fawning over me being a customer since 1995. And the guy yesterday was SINCERE.


----------



## cpd5215

Microphone said:


> Anything is possible, but I believe longevity is a huge help. They always spend 30-60 second fawning over me being a customer since 1995. And the guy yesterday was SINCERE.


Longevity is probably the key to your success. That's awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_l_phillips72

streatordogs09 said:


> Not having much luck for my parents, 3rd time I struck out with chat. Contract up next week. Probably best to wait I am guessing.


If all else fails, cancel. A couple of days later they'll be calling with new customer offers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsquid

I moved my cancellation date to Thursday and the most they offered me was $25 off.


----------



## mkretired

Called today all credits off as of Sunday offered $55 off for 12 mth. commitment. have choice xtra classic and 4 dvr. took offer,15 minute conversation.


----------



## rainydave

My wife called today: Received $45 off a month for 12 months + free NFL Sunday Ticket


----------



## wrj

My $40 reduction for 12 months is has just expired so I called to see any new discounts. I've been a DTV customer since 2006. I've called 3 times in the last week or so to get my sky-rocketing bill reduced. I even called the "magical" 800-824-9077 number. Each time I got no where. Two agents told me to drop packages to save money (gee, I never thought of that). I don't see how others are $45 or $55 reductions for 12 months. I'm out of contract so I can change any time. My bill is combined with my ATT phone and internet. Maybe that was my mistake. But not sure how to undo that. Any suggestions?

I'm seriously looking at DISH. It appears they guarantee their rates for two years.


----------



## streatordogs09

wrj said:


> My $40 reduction for 12 months is has just expired so I called to see any new discounts. I've been a DTV customer since 2006. I've called 3 times in the last week or so to get my sky-rocketing bill reduced. I even called the "magical" 800-824-9077 number. Each time I got no where. Two agents told me to drop packages to save money (gee, I never thought of that). I don't see how others are $45 or $55 reductions for 12 months. I'm out of contract so I can change any time. My bill is combined with my ATT phone and internet. Maybe that was my mistake. But not sure how to undo that. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm seriously looking at DISH. It appears they guarantee their rates for two years.


They get you either way, just make sure you add up all of the costs before you decide. I talked to loyalty yesterday and the best they could offer was 10 x 12 and 7 off starz for 6. Thats fine, but my parents bill would jump from 89 to 130. I also learned the less you say the better you are. I just say looking at your options, a manager told me no yesterday to 50 off for 12 (previous getting that) but to call back in a week and they would likely be able to match that.

Dish and Direct new offers for 2 years seem great but when you add receivers, sports fees, taxes, they can add up fast.


----------



## ACR_Ted

I just now got off the phone with "Amber" in Idaho and after a few minutes she offered me what I was asking for - $30 / month off for one year. I have an older grandfathered package that I wanted to keep, but I did tell her that I was looking at adding TV service to my cable ISP's plan and also Sony's PS Vue.

I only have one TV and no extra movie or sports channels...bill was around 106$ so the 30$ off a month will be nice. No mention of a commitment or contract for those 12 months but I don't care...I'm good. 

She answered the phone in about 30 seconds and was very polite and friendly. She did ask for a cell phone number but I don't have one and ATT doesn't provide internet service in this area. 

I thought about asking for more but one shouldn't get too greedy . 

Ted


----------



## wrj

How can I get nothing (actually $10 for 12), streatordogs09 get the same thing, yet ACR_Ted gets $30 off for 12 months? I called twice last week and got the same $10 off yet mkretired and rainydave got huge discounts. Could it be that I combined my AT&T Internet, phone, and DTV all into one bill? Is that sensible?


----------



## planeluvr

Called regular number last week and was only offered $40 off xtra package. Customer since H and HU cards. Declined and set up cancellation for 8/10. Called 8/11 (866-284-2816) and wanted to know if a credit had posted and the csr offered me this if I would stay:

Xtra package
1 year contract, keeping my current equipment (1 TV)
$200 GC
Sunday Ticket Max 2017
HBO, Cinemax, Starz, Encore, Showtime for 3 months
$50 plus tax

I stayed.


----------



## specialkd24

What time of day do you all call that seems to give you the best results?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

specialkd24 said:


> What time of day do you all call that seems to give you the best results?


I called on a Monday during the day.


----------



## specialkd24

Just called the retention number (5:30 CT on a Monday)

Been a customer since 2008. Xtra package. Last equipment upgrade was to HR34 in Jan./Feb. 2012. Been out of contract 3.5 years. No current credits on my account (10 for 12, etc. had expired months ago). Had called the main number a few times back in the spring with no luck. So everything was in my favor.

$50 off a month for 12 months.
Free Sunday Ticket
Free Genie 2 and 2 4K mini clients.
2-year contract.

He said free HBO for 6 months at first, but after I was put on hold, said that it wasn't allowed with that $50 credit on my plan. Which is fine with me, as I don't watch a lot of movies with a 2-year old. 

Got exactly what I wanted. Bill goes from $140 to $90.


----------



## mb32

I have been a customer for about 15 years. I paid in the $70-80 neighborhood for Choice Extra Classic and Showtime, with two tv's, for years. Three years ago the monthly cost started creeping up on a monthly basis. It got up to about $130 within a couple months and then around $150 this past year. I called a couple times a year and didn't get any real offers - maybe $10 off for six months, or three months of another movie channel. Finally called again a few weeks ago intent on getting some significant savings or cancelling. I didn't get any spectacular offers so I cancelled. I think the date was 7/28. Since then, absolutely no calls or emails with any retention offers.


----------



## streatordogs09

I just finally got my parents a good offer. 50 off for 12 months, Free Sunday Ticket, and HBO free for 6 months. Took about 5 tries, did this on chat. Just a 1 year commitment.


----------



## Griff

Well, my luck holds. Constant customer since July 1994 when they started as USSB, $150-200/mo, auto pay, out of contract. Called the retention number and told them I have retired and need to cut expenses. Told them I have a ~$80/mo offer from Xfinity (true) but would like to stay with Directv. Result: they offered to cancel my account. That's it.


----------



## wrj

Griff said:


> Well, my luck holds. Constant customer since July 1994 when they started as USSB, $150-200/mo, auto pay, out of contract. Called the retention number and told them I have retired and need to cut expenses. Told them I have a ~$80/mo offer from Xfinity (true) but would like to stay with Directv. Result: they offered to cancel my account. That's it.


I've been a long time customer also and they told me (twice) just drop a package or two to save costs. I'm seriously considering Dish. DTV is not the same since AT&T took over in my opinion.


----------



## MysteryMan

Griff said:


> Well, my luck holds. Constant customer since July 1994 when they started as USSB, $150-200/mo, auto pay, out of contract. Called the retention number and told them I have retired and need to cut expenses. Told them I have a ~$80/mo offer from Xfinity (true) but would like to stay with Directv. Result: they offered to cancel my account. That's it.





wrj said:


> I've been a long time customer also and they told me (twice) just drop a package or two to save costs. I'm seriously considering Dish. DTV is not the same since AT&T took over in my opinion.


In fairness AT&T/DIRECTV did offer you gents a way to reduce your monthly costs.


----------



## jimmie57

Griff said:


> Well, my luck holds. Constant customer since July 1994 when they started as USSB, $150-200/mo, auto pay, out of contract. Called the retention number and told them I have retired and need to cut expenses. Told them I have a ~$80/mo offer from Xfinity (true) but would like to stay with Directv. Result: they offered to cancel my account. That's it.


Call them back after Sept 1. They have a limited amount of reductions they can do each quarter and a new one starts Sept 1.
I have done this once in the past.


----------



## Glenee

Directv is not the same, never will be again. Just get your actual quotes from competition ( Not what you have heard, or something you think) Call them up and see what they can do as competitor's. There are some real attractive offers for them to match from the competition. Try to get quotes you can email them. This is not about the well being dry or not, it's about business. It's a matter of you not BS'n them and them not BS'n you.


----------



## PHL

jimmie57 said:


> Call them back after Sept 1. They have a limited amount of reductions they can do each quarter and a new one starts Sept 1.
> I have done this once in the past.


I've heard about their credit offers renewing after the 1st of each month, but quarterly makes just as much sense. My credits for the previous year (40/month) just expired so I made my annual call just about 3 days ago. I was offered 25/month and (I think) new equipment. I told them I'd explore my options and get back to them. I guess I'll wait until the 1st before I call them back.


----------



## PHL

Glenee said:


> Directv is not the same, never will be again. Just get your actual quotes from competition ( Not what you have heard, or something you think) Call them up and see what they can do as competitor's. There are some real attractive offers for them to match from the competition. Try to get quotes you can email them. This is not about the well being dry or not, it's about business. It's a matter of you not BS'n them and them not BS'n you.


Getting tempted to switch to Dish after 13+ years with D*. I could bring my bill down by $5-10/month even after factoring D* monthly credits. Just something about "getting what you pay for" is making me hesitate.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

For all of you who've cancelled, you don't need to wait for D* to call in order to get new customer deals. You can call them, and I'd almost bet my house that you'd be getting new customer offers with free everything and big discounts. I was still in contract when I cancelled (17 months left) and I got everything free (install, 1 HR54, 2 wireless genie mini's, 1 4k genie mini, NFL Sunday Ticket Max, 3 months of all movie channels, no charge for any box up to 4, and waived ETF of $340.00) plus a 2 year price guarantee where I get $48.00 off per month the first year, and $50.00 off per month the 2nd year if I have auto bill pay (which I do). I didn't need to talk with anyone special, or dial a number with a PIN, or play CSR roulette to get that offer. Every single time I called, the CSR was offering the package I chose, or a different one with a $200.00 gift card but without the 2 year price lock. That offer was for the Choice package and RSN. My total bill is $65.83, and will go down by $2.00 in the 2nd year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## energyx

After my second year of $50-55 off a month, I called in to cancel. Tired of the the base package increases every February (mid-contract) and increasing sports fees. I was offered basically a $30/mo discount and free NFL ticket Max. Told her to process the cancel. That's that. It actually feels pretty good, although I'll likely look at Sling/PS Vue for some sports. Surprised it was one offer and quits. She did say "you'll qualify for reconnection offers, etc", but I guess we'll see.


----------



## mrinker

Yesterday 8/25 I received $55.00/mo off for 12 months and no commitment. I couldn't pass up that offer.


----------



## Mdog73

mrinker said:


> Yesterday 8/25 I received $55.00/mo off for 12 months and no commitment. I couldn't pass up that offer.


If you accept this does it affect your upgrade ability?


----------



## Microphone

energyx said:


> After my second year of $50-55 off a month, I called in to cancel. Tired of the the base package increases every February (mid-contract) and increasing sports fees. I was offered basically a $30/mo discount and free NFL ticket Max. Told her to process the cancel. That's that. It actually feels pretty good, although I'll likely look at Sling/PS Vue for some sports. Surprised it was one offer and quits. She did say "you'll qualify for reconnection offers, etc", but I guess we'll see.


$360 off the bill for the year and free Sunday Ticket Max??? I think that's a good deal, but that's just me.


----------



## MysteryMan

Microphone said:


> $360 off the bill for the year and free Sunday Ticket Max??? I think that's a good deal, but that's just me.


Agree, that was a damn good deal.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

energyx said:


> After my second year of $50-55 off a month, I called in to cancel. Tired of the the base package increases every February (mid-contract) and increasing sports fees. I was offered basically a $30/mo discount and free NFL ticket Max. Told her to process the cancel. That's that. It actually feels pretty good, although I'll likely look at Sling/PS Vue for some sports. Surprised it was one offer and quits. She did say "you'll qualify for reconnection offers, etc", but I guess we'll see.


Yeah, declining that offer was a good move. It sounds like you're out of contract, so there's no reason why you shouldn't get the best new customer offers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshjr

They gave me $30 off a month for a year for calling. Already had secured my Sunday Ticket deal for free for the year. Threw in Showtime free for 4 months and half off the Xtra pack for 3 months. Done deal.


----------



## FarNorth

Gave me free Sunday Ticket, first time that's happened.


----------



## mrinker

Mdog73 said:


> If you accept this does it affect your upgrade ability?


It does not affect my upgrades, simply just a monthly discount on the account for 12 months, not affecting my package, upgrades, etc.


----------



## energyx

c_l_phillips72 said:


> Yeah, declining that offer was a good move. It sounds like you're out of contract, so there's no reason why you shouldn't get the best new customer offers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, apparently it takes a cancel now to be offered new customer pricing. I kept getting calls the day after I canceled from a 210 area code. My phone was marking it as spam, so I kept declining. Finally, I decided to answer it to see what the deal was. It was the DTV 'loyalty' dept offering me XTRA on 4TVs for $54 off per month for a year and Sunday Ticket Max included. Basically $70/mo for XTRA all-included plus the $5.xx sports fee. Discount drops to $50/mo for the second year, but it's only a one year contract. I caved and accepted for another year since I'd be paying at least $50/mo for PS Vue, and dealing with streaming. Of course the Feb rate hikes will come, I'll be pissed and cursing DTV again and be ready to leave next August after the contract. The cycle continues.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

energyx said:


> Well, apparently it takes a cancel now to be offered new customer pricing. I kept getting calls the day after I canceled from a 210 area code. My phone was marking it as spam, so I kept declining. Finally, I decided to answer it to see what the deal was. It was the DTV 'loyalty' dept offering me XTRA on 4TVs for $54 off per month for a year and Sunday Ticket Max included. Basically $70/mo for XTRA all-included plus the $5.xx sports fee. Discount drops to $50/mo for the second year, but it's only a one year contract. I caved and accepted for another year since I'd be paying at least $50/mo for PS Vue, and dealing with streaming. Of course the Feb rate hikes will come, I'll be pissed and cursing DTV again and be ready to leave next August after the contract. The cycle continues.


For the past few years I've signed a new 2 year contract and cancelled after the first year, then agreed to a new 2 year contract with new customer offers and my ETF was waived.

Most recently, however, I got an offer similar to yours where I'll get a $50.00 credit every month in year 2 as long as I'm enrolled in Auto Bill Pay.

Getting all of the extras like NFL ST, movie channels, etc won't make it worth it to me to cancel after the first year this time, so I'll most likely fulfill the terms of this contract.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmojica24

Just got $45 off a month for the next 12 months plus $7 off of Starz and $7 off of Showtime for the next 6 months.


----------



## PHL

energyx said:


> Well, apparently it takes a cancel now to be offered new customer pricing. I kept getting calls the day after I canceled from a 210 area code. My phone was marking it as spam, so I kept declining. Finally, I decided to answer it to see what the deal was. It was the DTV 'loyalty' dept offering me XTRA on 4TVs for $54 off per month for a year and Sunday Ticket Max included. Basically $70/mo for XTRA all-included plus the $5.xx sports fee. Discount drops to $50/mo for the second year, but it's only a one year contract. I caved and accepted for another year since I'd be paying at least $50/mo for PS Vue, and dealing with streaming. Of course the Feb rate hikes will come, I'll be pissed and cursing DTV again and be ready to leave next August after the contract. The cycle continues.


Did you get the calls after your actual disconnect date or just after you scheduled your cancellation. I'm wondering what will happen if I schedule cancellation for ~2 weeks in the future.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

PHL said:


> Did you get the calls after your actual disconnect date or just after you scheduled your cancellation. I'm wondering what will happen if I schedule cancellation for ~2 weeks in the future.


Try it. It couldn't hurt. If you decide before your cancel date that you don't really want to cancel, call them to cancel the cancel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linuspbmo

c_l_phillips72 said:


> Try it. It couldn't hurt. If you decide before your cancel date that you don't really want to cancel, call them to cancel the cancel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful when you set a cancel date in the future. I set up a cancellation for two weeks later and they turned me off at midnight the day I called. Most people don't have any problems with that but I have seen a few people they have done that to. In my case it worked out OK, when I called the next day to complain they gave me new customer pricing and a $200 gift card so I stuck with them.


----------



## PHL

c_l_phillips72 said:


> Try it. It couldn't hurt. If you decide before your cancel date that you don't really want to cancel, call them to cancel the cancel.


True, but I'm trying to keep my calls/contacts with Retention to a minimum. It might not matter, but I don't want to get flagged for constantly calling in and asking for discounts, etc. Best way to deal with CSR's is to know their answers ahead of time, in my opinion.


----------



## PHL

linuspbmo said:


> Be careful when you set a cancel date in the future. I set up a cancellation for two weeks later and they turned me off at midnight the day I called. Most people don't have any problems with that but I have seen a few people they have done that to. In my case it worked out OK, when I called the next day to complain they gave me new customer pricing and a $200 gift card so I stuck with them.


Hmm, aside from the inconvenience factor, that would actually achieve my goal of getting discounted pricing.  I might actually try scheduling a cancellation on a Sunday night to see what happens. Worst case is that the signal is cut off on Monday morning for a bit while we're getting ready to go to work/school for the day.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Through the course of several chats I was able to get $60 off a month for a year on top of $15 a month. I also got Sunday ticket for free and then another chat I got the Red Zone for free too. All for a one year commitment


----------



## linuspbmo

PHL said:


> Hmm, aside from the inconvenience factor, that would actually achieve my goal of getting discounted pricing.  I might actually try scheduling a cancellation on a Sunday night to see what happens. Worst case is that the signal is cut off on Monday morning for a bit while we're getting ready to go to work/school for the day.


If you have any recordings on your DVR remember to disconnect the dish before you cancel. I remember seeing a person on here complaining that they wanted a $49 re-connection fee and no perks. It works for most people but YMMV.


----------



## energyx

PHL said:


> Did you get the calls after your actual disconnect date or just after you scheduled your cancellation. I'm wondering what will happen if I schedule cancellation for ~2 weeks in the future.


I started getting the calls the day service was terminated. I was fully ready to go with alternatives, antenna hooked up to TVs and used Tivo on order. It shut off at midnight and I was getting the 210 area code calls the next morning. In hindsight, I should have insisted on a $200 gift card instead of Sunday Ticket, but in the end I am $4/mo less than last year and have the Ticket. Hopefully I can make it another year with my HR34 and HR24s.


----------



## energyx

FightOwensFight said:


> Through the course of several chats I was able to get $60 off a month for a year on top of $15 a month. I also got Sunday ticket for free and then another chat I got the Red Zone for free too. All for a one year commitment


Which programming package?


----------



## energyx

Microphone said:


> $360 off the bill for the year and free Sunday Ticket Max??? I think that's a good deal, but that's just me.





MysteryMan said:


> Agree, that was a damn good deal.


And I went through with the cancel and ended up with them calling me to offer $54/mo off XTRA and free ticket. They are desperate to keep cord cutters, so don't let them fool you when you call to cancel. Follow through with it.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

energyx said:


> And I went through with the cancel and ended up with them calling me to offer $54/mo off XTRA and free ticket. They are desperate to keep cord cutters, so don't let them fool you when you call to cancel. Follow through with it.


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_l_phillips72

energyx said:


> I started getting the calls the day service was terminated. I was fully ready to go with alternatives, antenna hooked up to TVs and used Tivo on order. It shut off at midnight and I was getting the 210 area code calls the next morning. In hindsight, I should have insisted on a $200 gift card instead of Sunday Ticket, but in the end I am $4/mo less than last year and have the Ticket. Hopefully I can make it another year with my HR34 and HR24s.


Not sure why you didn't get new equipment. If you agreed to a new 2 year contract, I would have insisted on it.

When I cancelled my contract 17 months early, and then signed up a day or two later with a new customer offer, I got everything free, including a HR54, 2 wireless mini genies, and 1 4K box, install, Sunday Ticket, Movie Channels for 3 months, a 2 year price lock where my 2nd year cost is $2.00 less per month, and they waived my ETF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## energyx

c_l_phillips72 said:


> Not sure why you didn't get new equipment. If you agreed to a new 2 year contract, I would have insisted on it.
> 
> When I cancelled my contract 17 months early, and then signed up a day or two later with a new customer offer, I got everything free, including a HR54, 2 wireless mini genies, and 1 4K box, install, Sunday Ticket, Movie Channels for 3 months, a 2 year price lock where my 2nd year cost is $2.00 less per month, and they waived my ETF.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm only in a one year.


----------



## PHL

energyx said:


> I'm only in a one year.


May I ask what the retention/loyalty offer was prior to you actually cancelling?

I called again today and basically got the same offer as 10 days ago. $25 off per month for 12 months, no extra commitment. I was also offered new equipment (HS17 + 2 clients) at no cost, but with a 2 year commitment.

It's a fair offer, but I'm leaning towards going with Dish. Even with the 25 off/month, I'd still save a couple bucks a month with Dish, and I'd get a few other channels that I don't currently have (Pac-12, NBATV, maybe others). I'm also learning that the HS17 is not a huge improvement over the HR44/54 in terms of functionality and speed.


----------



## osuranger

After 11 years of being a DTV customer, and I think I'm done. I originally came to DTV for NFLST. I havent paid for it the last several years, having to call, threaten to cancel to get a competitive monthly cost and NFLST in exchange for a 1 year commit. This worked for several years. All the while the fee per TV has increased, programming has increased, regional sports fees have come, HD (really, we are still being charged for HD???), DVR fee, even a separate free for whole house. 

I made the mistake 18 months ago of using the Mover package, upgrading hardware, and locking in for 2 years. 5.5 months remaining on my contract. Over than time, $45/ month of discounts have expired. My bill has gotten much more expensive. And all the while, I've had 8 technician visits over the last 6 months chasing an intermittent "Select a server" issue where my family room 4k client intermittently disconnects from the Genie server. I've been to case management, and they've not been able to get it resolved. Had techs out 2X in last 2 weeks, and was given a $10/month discount for 12 months for consideration of my troubles. More about that later. And, they've agreed to waive my ETF because they've not been able to resolve the issue. 

I've talked to retention about 10 times in the last 6 months. 3 times in the last 2 weeks. The last time this morning. They offered me free NFLST, no Max. They said they couldn't so anything for my monthly bill to get me better or back to where I was before (my request), partly because I already have that $10 & $5 / month discounts. I shared with them the quotes I have from DISH and Spectrum to switch. They say sorry, they can't do anything. I'm guessing that's because the system shows me under contract, even though they've waived by ETF. 

So I scheduled for disconnect Tuesday, and I'm trying to decide between DISH/Spectrum for install next Thursday. I really would like to stay with DTV, but I'm tired of the back and forth and the cost increases. And whenever i'm under contract, they're not very flexible and just too expensive. I dont need NFLST, I only need the RedZone, which I can get elsewhere. I'm giving myself 1 day without TV service in hopes I get a come back to DTV offer on Wednesday after disconnect. 

Asking for recommendations of things I should try? I've been calling 1-800-824-9077. Is that the right number? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## energyx

PHL said:


> May I ask what the retention/loyalty offer was prior to you actually cancelling?
> 
> I called again today and basically got the same offer as 10 days ago. $25 off per month for 12 months, no extra commitment. I was also offered new equipment (HS17 + 2 clients) at no cost, but with a 2 year commitment.
> 
> It's a fair offer, but I'm leaning towards going with Dish. Even with the 25 off/month, I'd still save a couple bucks a month with Dish, and I'd get a few other channels that I don't currently have (Pac-12, NBATV, maybe others). I'm also learning that the HS17 is not a huge improvement over the HR44/54 in terms of functionality and speed.


They offered me XTRA for $30/mo discount, which was about $107+tax when I told her to just cancel. It was the very next day they called with new customer pricing.


----------



## energyx

osuranger said:


> After 11 years of being a DTV customer, and I think I'm done. I originally came to DTV for NFLST. I havent paid for it the last several years, having to call, threaten to cancel to get a competitive monthly cost and NFLST in exchange for a 1 year commit. This worked for several years. All the while the fee per TV has increased, programming has increased, regional sports fees have come, HD (really, we are still being charged for HD???), DVR fee, even a separate free for whole house.
> 
> I made the mistake 18 months ago of using the Mover package, upgrading hardware, and locking in for 2 years. 5.5 months remaining on my contract. Over than time, $45/ month of discounts have expired. My bill has gotten much more expensive. And all the while, I've had 8 technician visits over the last 6 months chasing an intermittent "Select a server" issue where my family room 4k client intermittently disconnects from the Genie server. I've been to case management, and they've not been able to get it resolved. Had techs out 2X in last 2 weeks, and was given a $10/month discount for 12 months for consideration of my troubles. More about that later. And, they've agreed to waive my ETF because they've not been able to resolve the issue.
> 
> I've talked to retention about 10 times in the last 6 months. 3 times in the last 2 weeks. The last time this morning. They offered me free NFLST, no Max. They said they couldn't so anything for my monthly bill to get me better or back to where I was before (my request), partly because I already have that $10 & $5 / month discounts. I shared with them the quotes I have from DISH and Spectrum to switch. They say sorry, they can't do anything. I'm guessing that's because the system shows me under contract, even though they've waived by ETF.
> 
> So I scheduled for disconnect Tuesday, and I'm trying to decide between DISH/Spectrum for install next Thursday. I really would like to stay with DTV, but I'm tired of the back and forth and the cost increases. And whenever i'm under contract, they're not very flexible and just too expensive. I dont need NFLST, I only need the RedZone, which I can get elsewhere. I'm giving myself 1 day without TV service in hopes I get a come back to DTV offer on Wednesday after disconnect.
> 
> Asking for recommendations of things I should try? I've been calling 1-800-824-9077. Is that the right number?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Disconnect. Follow through with it and wait a day or two. If your account was always in good standing (no late payments, etc.) they will offer you new customer pricing.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

My biggest gripe with Directv over the past year or 2 has been the price increase but more so the damn fees. When you look at your package price you then have to assume $30 or more on top for fees. I have moved to the lowest package which is roughly $54. However after the $10 HD fee, $10 DVR fee, $3 whole home fee, and $7 extra receiver fee my $54 package costs $84. Then add tax to that.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

Brian Hanasky said:


> My biggest gripe with Directv over the past year or 2 has been the price increase but more so the damn fees. When you look at your package price you then have to assume $30 or more on top for fees. I have moved to the lowest package which is roughly $54. However after the $10 HD fee, $10 DVR fee, $3 whole home fee, and $7 extra receiver fee my $54 package costs $84. Then add tax to that.


Maybe it's not available in every area, but in my area all of the new D* packages are "all included" up to 4 boxes, so there are zero charges for all of the things you listed. Choice package, all included with 4 boxes (1 genie, 2 wireless clients, and 1 4k client), whole home DVR, and HD is $65.83 including the regional sports fee.

Go to their website and enter zip 68505 and you'll see them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Hanasky

That's strange. In my area Choice is listed as $78.99 and that price will then increase with $10 DVR, $10 HD, $3 whole home, $7 for each extra box, RSN fee, and taxes


----------



## Brian Hanasky

I called today and was offered $20 off a month and 6 months of HBO. Declined. I can get by with my $55 a month Sling package. That gives me all the channels I need really. I won't get Discovery networks or live locals. Wife wants ID and locals though. I would like locals for NASCAR and college football but can do without.


----------



## inkahauts

Brian Hanasky said:


> My biggest gripe with Directv over the past year or 2 has been the price increase but more so the damn fees. When you look at your package price you then have to assume $30 or more on top for fees. I have moved to the lowest package which is roughly $54. However after the $10 HD fee, $10 DVR fee, $3 whole home fee, and $7 extra receiver fee my $54 package costs $84. Then add tax to that.


You realize those fees haven't changed in years. In fact if your bill is separated like that it's been what, 5 years since there where any changes to your fees...


----------



## inkahauts

Brian Hanasky said:


> That's strange. In my area Choice is listed as $78.99 and that price will then increase with $10 DVR, $10 HD, $3 whole home, $7 for each extra box, RSN fee, and taxes


You have to look at the site with t any cookies to see what be customers are offered. They have higher prices and hide the fees inside the cost of the package, and if you don't have 4 tvs or more you come out behind. After the initial offered end anyway. You won't ever see the newer pricing structure unless y u use a private window, since you are on an old grandfathers structure.


----------



## inkahauts

Brian Hanasky said:


> I called today and was offered $20 off a month and 6 months of HBO. Declined. I can get by with my $55 a month Sling package. That gives me all the channels I need really. I won't get Discovery networks or live locals. Wife wants ID and locals though. I would like locals for NASCAR and college football but can do without.


See what DIRECTV now has in your area, they have quite a few locals in many areas now.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

Brian Hanasky said:


> I called today and was offered $20 off a month and 6 months of HBO. Declined. I can get by with my $55 a month Sling package. That gives me all the channels I need really. I won't get Discovery networks or live locals. Wife wants ID and locals though. I would like locals for NASCAR and college football but can do without.


The national games on your local ABC should also be on ESPN's app, and the other national games shown on your local channels should be able to be streamed as well via their app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FightOwensFight

energyx said:


> Which programming package?


Xtra


----------



## Microphone

*RED ZONE A LA CARTE EXISTS! KIND OF.*

I posted the offer I got on August 7th (below)

_Two things that are gold:
1)Longevity with DTV/ATT and
2) 800-824-9077

That number goes right to a retention type department with no wait and a very professional person.
I'm a customer since 1995.
Called today, Monday, which I agree seems to be a good day. Got $50 a month off for $12 months, the reduced $99.96 NFL ST MAX, an additional loyalty credit of $10 off for 12 months and a recent service cost waved because of my 22+ years with them. He caught that and I kinda had just mentioned it out of the side of my mouth not really looking for that to be waved.
Guy was a pro and spoke clear English. That $600+ credit pays for my NFL ST MAX, NHL CI and MLB EI. It's beyond fair in my eyes. 
BTW he asked if my wireless was AT&T (which it is) and that seemed to make things more positive. But he didn't talk any phone/make a hard sell on that which was nice.
A satisfied customer!_

but called back today as I didn't want to drop the $100 bucks on the football. Again I really just want Red Zone. Probably greed or stupidity on my part.

But the real pleasant young lady came back however and said we will take off the Sunday Ticket Max and add Sunday ticket regular with Red Zone (no Fantasy channel, no care here). Also she amended my $50 to $55 for 12 months if I agreed to a 1 year contract. $60 to stay? Sure.

I checked my online account and I'll be danged, there is a separate line item for Red Zone only, just like the old days.


----------



## cpd5215

Microphone said:


> *RED ZONE A LA CARTE EXISTS! KIND OF.*
> 
> I posted the offer I got on August 7th (below)
> 
> _Two things that are gold:
> 1)Longevity with DTV/ATT and
> 2) 800-824-9077
> 
> That number goes right to a retention type department with no wait and a very professional person.
> I'm a customer since 1995.
> Called today, Monday, which I agree seems to be a good day. Got $50 a month off for $12 months, the reduced $99.96 NFL ST MAX, an additional loyalty credit of $10 off for 12 months and a recent service cost waved because of my 22+ years with them. He caught that and I kinda had just mentioned it out of the side of my mouth not really looking for that to be waved.
> Guy was a pro and spoke clear English. That $600+ credit pays for my NFL ST MAX, NHL CI and MLB EI. It's beyond fair in my eyes.
> BTW he asked if my wireless was AT&T (which it is) and that seemed to make things more positive. But he didn't talk any phone/make a hard sell on that which was nice.
> A satisfied customer!_
> 
> but called back today as I didn't want to drop the $100 bucks on the football. Again I really just want Red Zone. Probably greed or stupidity on my part.
> 
> But the real pleasant young lady came back however and said we will take off the Sunday Ticket Max and add Sunday ticket regular with Red Zone (no Fantasy channel, no care here). Also she amended my $50 to $55 for 12 months if I agreed to a 1 year contract. $60 to stay? Sure.
> 
> I checked my online account and I'll be danged, there is a separate line item for Red Zone only, just like the old days.


You seem to have good luck with that phone number so let me pick your brain on something.

My two year contract is up in October with DTV. I have been with AT&T in some sort whether it be Internet U-verse or currently the unlimited data plan with three phones for the past 10 years. So currently I am getting the $25 off discount and Free HBO because I have unlimited data combined with DirecTV. But obviously since I am in the second year of my contract all of my other promotions have fell off with DirecTV in my bill is now pushing $120 for Xtra with HR-44 plus 3 wireless mini's.

I think we can downgrade our package to choice as it has many of the channels that we watch on a regular basis. That will help reduce the cost a little bit.

Since my contract expires next month, would it be a good time to call now and if so what do you think a fair promotion would be? I have read most of the replies on here and it appears that the new quarter might have brought up the ability for better promotions to be given by retention. Also I have read that people have better luck on Mondays. Lately I have seen people post on here that they scheduled a cancellation and then waited for retention to reach out to them for a promotion. Being that I have a combined bill with AT&T and DirecTV, I am just seeking some advice from you guys that are more experienced than I am with trying to lower my bill. I don't want to be greedy but I am just trying to reduce my bill as we have been happy with DIRECTV.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Microphone

My experience is every rep is different, cpd. She redid my offer with the understanding that I stick with Xtra or the plan below it. I called today, Saturday, not a Monday so I'm not convinced about that theory. I think there is something to the beginning of the month, also think they want to meet quotas by the start of the NFL season.

Honestly I called to drop football for $100 and instead got free football and an extra $60. I said this earlier, but they fawn over you if you're a longtime customer. I'm in year 23 so I think I have that going for me.

What's a fair deal???? The deal I got before. Today was a gift. Do the quick math...my 3 sports packages for the price of the two cheaper ones and a $660 +$120 credit towards it??? Honestly if I got $30 off for 12 months plus free football I think that would be great; I'm getting more than double that. Perseverance when calling, politeness and luck. And time served with Directv. Again I'm not sure me having AT&T wireless entered that much into this, it really wasn't brought up except for 15 seconds in call #1. I hope that helps.


And folks there is free RED ZONE without Max. I think that's a headliner.


----------



## cpd5215

Microphone said:


> My experience is every rep is different, cpd. She redid my offer with the understanding that I stick with Xtra or the plan below it. I called today, Saturday, not a Monday so I'm not convinced about that theory. I think there is something to the beginning of the month, also think they want to meet quotas by the start of the NFL season.
> 
> Honestly I called to drop football for $100 and instead got free football and an extra $60. I said this earlier, but they fawn over you if you're a longtime customer. I'm in year 23 so I think I have that going for me.
> 
> What's a fair deal???? The deal I got before. Today was a gift. Do the quick math...my 3 sports packages for the price of the two cheaper ones and a $660 +$120 credit towards it??? Honestly if I got $30 off for 12 months plus free football I think that would be great; I'm getting more than double that. Perseverance when calling, politeness and luck. And time served with Directv. Again I'm not sure me having AT&T wireless entered that much into this, it really wasn't brought up except for 15 seconds in call #1. I hope that helps.
> 
> And folks there is free RED ZONE without Max. I think that's a headliner.


Gotcha. Since I'm in essentially the last billing cycle of My 2 yr agreement, you think it's worth a call tomorrow to the magic number? Or should I wait until my contract is literally over?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

cpd5215 said:


> Gotcha. Since I'm in essentially the last billing cycle of My 2 yr agreement, you think it's worth a call tomorrow to the magic number? Or should I wait until my contract is literally over?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I called today, Sunday into _800-824-9077_ and immediately got connected to a very nice lady(who's name I couldn't pronounce..lol) but spoke very clear and good English. There were no prompts or anything..The line barely rang once and I was connected immediately to the customer service rep. I could hear minor background noise(like all CSR in the background taking other calls) but it did not affect the quality of our call. It was clear and she was easy to understand.

I currently have Directv Xtra HR44 with three genies combined with ATT unlimited data plan. I am currently paying $118 for the Directv portion of the bill. I told her I was in the last month of my 2 yr agreement with Directv and was looking for ways to help make my bill more affordable. She asked me the standard questions...how many TVs do you use, what channels I watch...etc....When she realized I was in the package that I needed and there could be no saving through getting less.....we moved onto credits....She offered $50/mo with no hesitation for a 1 yr commitment. Now mind you, our family has been fairly happy with DTV, other than the buggy DTV app...(Im sure you all love it too...lol) So for us, its not really about switching providers, just simply wanting to save a few bucks on the bill. I have however, looked at Dish and a cable provider just too see how DTV wold compare. Anyways, I was perfectly happy with the $50/month credit but just mentioned to her that I was interested in a longer term price lock, like 24 months....She said she could not offer anything like that but then asked if I watched football...(I knew the ticket was heading my way...LOL) I told her yes and she put me on hold for a minute and came back on the line and said she would increase my monthly discount to $60/mo for 12 month commitment and include Sunday ticket. BOOM...I happily said I would accepted her offer.

Overall it was a great, painless conversation and I am extremely satisfied. If my math is right thats 
$60x12 mo=$720
Ticket=$281
Total savings- $1001

Thanks for all the advice. My wife has already taken the savings and spent it.......


----------



## Microphone

"Thanks for all the advice. My wife has already taken the savings and spent it......."


----------



## osuranger

energyx said:


> Disconnect. Follow through with it and wait a day or two. If your account was always in good standing (no late payments, etc.) they will offer you new customer pricing.


I did just that. Awaiting the phone call. My one condition is that i'll only commit to a 1 year contract--no more. If their new customer offer requires 2 years, then I'm out.


----------



## mrpickem

Called _800-824-9077 today. Customer since 2001 with premier plus plus...was on last month of $50 credit and NFL started at $62.99...current bill $251

They started with lowball offers $17/month off NFL and $10/mo off premier. Ended up I had to tell them to cancel service this Saturday. Rep said she would set this up but came back and said they would give me free TicketMax and $35/mo off for 12 months with no contract. I've got a lot better in past but I took this today, I think they are getting a little tougher since aquired by AT&T.

My package with 6 DVR's
Premier
HD
DVR
HD Extra
Playboy
Service plan
MLB Extra Inn
Sunday Ticket Max
================
$180 + tax ~ $205ish_


----------



## cmoss5

Yes...much harder to get those discounts now that ATT has taken over.


----------



## Lyncher101

20 year customer in good standing. Signed up for VUE trial offer...wife likes the service and the price. Next call was to Directv to cancel. Was only asked why I was cancelling and I gave her a host of legit reasons. Was offered 'Red Zone' channel. Told her I have that as part of my VUE package. No other offers to stay were made. Was told my return boxes would arrive via FedEx in about 5 days. Brrrrrrrrrrggghhhh... getting cold in here. Waiting to see if phone rings but not holding my breath...


----------



## MysteryMan

cmoss5 said:


> Yes...much harder to get those discounts now that ATT has taken over.


The AT&T logo isn't called "The Death Star" for nothing.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> The AT&T logo isn't called "The Death Star" for nothing.


But even the Death Star had a vulnerability.


----------



## Brian Hanasky




----------



## Mdog73

I called about having had someone change my email as well as having my account "auto-renewal" sunday ticket even though I haven't had it in five years. The first agent secured my correct email and login info which had been sending my to "myATT". I got transferred to another agent who removed the Sunday Ticket and told me that there was a note from a year ago not to sign me up. Apparently those notes don't mean much. I wanted to find out my contract end date. They had to send me to third agent. The third agent said I was just off contract. I told the agent I would probably wait until after FB season to decide if I was going to cancel. She started offering me things. They offered me free Sunday ticket and $10 off a month. I declined the ST as I doubt I will watch it but she did give me redzone, which is what I prefer and $10 a month for a year with no contract. Minimal but I stopped her from offering more because I really am considering canceling during the winter at least to try out some of the online services, I think she would have kept offering me stuff.

She also said I had 2 equipment offers, one for 4k service and one for a new genie, but they would put me on contract for 2 years.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Got 35 off for 12 month. Was offered 40 off with 12 month contract. Took the 35 just in case I decide to try for new equipment latter this year.


----------



## starbiker99

I lost all of my discounts last month. I called in this morning and got $35 off per month for 12 months $7 off HBO (cancelled anyway) free Redzone and no contract. I was also offered the $40 for 12 with a contract but declined and was offered upgrade to Genie 2 4k for free with a 24 month commitment. Last year I was given $50 off and free HBO no Sunday ticket offers though. Dish may be on the horizon 

Edit: I have been with DTV since 2004


----------



## inkahauts

Why? You are upset they gave you only 35 off?


----------



## osuranger

osuranger said:


> After 11 years of being a DTV customer, and I think I'm done. I originally came to DTV for NFLST. I havent paid for it the last several years, having to call, threaten to cancel to get a competitive monthly cost and NFLST in exchange for a 1 year commit. This worked for several years. All the while the fee per TV has increased, programming has increased, regional sports fees have come, HD (really, we are still being charged for HD???), DVR fee, even a separate free for whole house.
> 
> I made the mistake 18 months ago of using the Mover package, upgrading hardware, and locking in for 2 years. 5.5 months remaining on my contract. Over than time, $45/ month of discounts have expired. My bill has gotten much more expensive. And all the while, I've had 8 technician visits over the last 6 months chasing an intermittent "Select a server" issue where my family room 4k client intermittently disconnects from the Genie server. I've been to case management, and they've not been able to get it resolved. Had techs out 2X in last 2 weeks, and was given a $10/month discount for 12 months for consideration of my troubles. More about that later. And, they've agreed to waive my ETF because they've not been able to resolve the issue.
> 
> I've talked to retention about 10 times in the last 6 months. 3 times in the last 2 weeks. The last time this morning. They offered me free NFLST, no Max. They said they couldn't so anything for my monthly bill to get me better or back to where I was before (my request), partly because I already have that $10 & $5 / month discounts. I shared with them the quotes I have from DISH and Spectrum to switch. They say sorry, they can't do anything. I'm guessing that's because the system shows me under contract, even though they've waived by ETF.
> 
> So I scheduled for disconnect Tuesday, and I'm trying to decide between DISH/Spectrum for install next Thursday. I really would like to stay with DTV, but I'm tired of the back and forth and the cost increases. And whenever i'm under contract, they're not very flexible and just too expensive. I dont need NFLST, I only need the RedZone, which I can get elsewhere. I'm giving myself 1 day without TV service in hopes I get a come back to DTV offer on Wednesday after disconnect.
> 
> Asking for recommendations of things I should try? I've been calling 1-800-824-9077. Is that the right number?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Well, I ended up disconnecting yesterday. I called the number in the attached around lunchtime (didnt wait for them to call me): Best Offer - Come Back

After a brief hold, they offered me exactly what I wanted:

$54 off per month on Xtra All Included Package ($70 / month) for year 1. $50 off a month in year 2
Free NFL ST Max
3 month HBO
Waived all disconnect, re-connect and ETF fees (which had already been waived).
No lapse in my account/loyalty to retain my 11 year history
12 month agreement

I took the offer. That's all I wanted to begin with, and I'm comfortable with a 12 month agreement and doing the same song & dance right before the NFL season next year. Kind of ridiculous that they put long tenured customers through this. But my recommendation is to cancel, call the number in the link above of 1-888-333-0804 the day after you disconnect, and you'll get the new customer deals (at least if you're still under contract). Hope this helps.


----------



## starbiker99

inkahauts said:


> Why? You are upset they gave you only 35 off?


No I just have a feeling that eventually I will switch because it will be a $800 per year savings for a couple years. I'm willing to pay a bit more but not close to $70/month. When the 24 month low price runs out there who knows where I'll go.


----------



## Yodaluver281

I don't want people to get their hopes of discounts up too high. It's a total crap shoot. I just got off the phone with DTV and got nothing. I'm a 10 year customer, who apparently has sucker written on their customer account file. I think they know who they're most loyal customers are and give us nothing since they figure that if we haven't left them yet, we won't and they're usually right. 

Since my installation 10 years ago, I've had one equipment upgrade, three years ago, and that was the only time I've ever had account credits, $20 of a month for a year. No free or discounted Sunday Ticket or premiums were included. The entire 10 years I've been with DTV, I've paid full price for Sunday Ticket. They didn't give that away for free when you signed up back then. I've paid full price for HBO for years. My bill has literally never been under $100 a month and I always pay on time. I called in today since there was no way I was going to pay the newly increased Sunday Ticket Max full price or maybe even half price and got nothing. 

Instead of wasting my time playing CSR roulette, I canceled HBO and Sunday Ticket Max, which I'm fine with since there's currently nothing on HBO I care about and the NFL is rapidly losing my interest anyway so, I don't need them even if they were free or discounted. I was tempted to dump the HD Extra Pack too but it seems to be the only way to get Smithsonian so it stays for now. 

Sadly, no tier cheaper than the one I'm on has the channels we watch every day. With no premiums and no sports league subs, I'll still be paying almost $135 a month. But, at least that's better than the almost $220 it would've been with STM and HBO. I might try one more time when I have a free hour to see if it can get it as close to $100 as possible but I'm not going to make it my second job or anything. 

Comcast has some decent prices deals in my area but their picture quality and channel lineup is bad out here and they don't even carry two of my favorite channels that DTV has. I can't cut the cord now that my parents are living here and don't like or understand streaming. They want "real TV" and it's just easier to accommodate them than deal with them complaining. They actually prefer channel flipping and guide-surfing to watching something they like all the way through. Ugh. 

Sorry for rambling but I needed to vent.


----------



## samthegam

I called this morning attempting to get NFL Sunday ticket for free but was told if I changed my package from Preferred Extra I would get the local regional games. I was interested in the Raiders @ Titans game this Sunday which is not being shown on my local CBS here in Los Angeles, CA. I upgraded to Ultimate because I was able to get discounts for $10 off for 12 months. I already have a $30 off for 24 months which is due to expire in another 8 months. I was paying $53 for all the premiums so I was offered $7 off (HBO, MAX, SHO, STARZ" for $28 off for 6 months. So by upgrading packages I pay less per month then I was with Preferred Extra. The rep insisted I would be able to watch the Raiders play without Sunday ticket. I found this to be inaccurate information as my local CBS KCBS is showing paid programming at 10 AM and not showing the game I am interested in. So I called back a second time the best offer I was given was 50% off NFL Sunday Ticket Max for $188 or 4 payments $47. I asked about just the regular NFL Sunday Ticket and was told it was 6 payments of $46. I wasn't offered it for free. I decided to accept the 50% off Sunday Ticket Max in 4 monthly installments. I was also given the Sports pack free for 6 months. I was also offered upgrade to 4K for free but declined since I have recorded shows on my HR44 that I need to watch.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Yodaluver281 said:


> I don't want people to get their hopes of discounts up too high. It's a total crap shoot. I just got off the phone with DTV and got nothing. I'm a 10 year customer, who apparently has sucker written on their customer account file. I think they know who they're most loyal customers are and give us nothing since they figure that if we haven't left them yet, we won't and they're usually right.
> 
> Since my installation 10 years ago, I've had one equipment upgrade, three years ago, and that was the only time I've ever had account credits, $20 of a month for a year. No free or discounted Sunday Ticket or premiums were included. The entire 10 years I've been with DTV, I've paid full price for Sunday Ticket. They didn't give that away for free when you signed up back then. I've paid full price for HBO for years. My bill has literally never been under $100 a month and I always pay on time. I called in today since there was no way I was going to pay the newly increased Sunday Ticket Max full price or maybe even half price and got nothing.
> 
> Instead of wasting my time playing CSR roulette, I canceled HBO and Sunday Ticket Max, which I'm fine with since there's currently nothing on HBO I care about and the NFL is rapidly losing my interest anyway so, I don't need them even if they were free or discounted. I was tempted to dump the HD Extra Pack too but it seems to be the only way to get Smithsonian so it stays for now.
> 
> Sadly, no tier cheaper than the one I'm on has the channels we watch every day. With no premiums and no sports league subs, I'll still be paying almost $135 a month. But, at least that's better than the almost $220 it would've been with STM and HBO. I might try one more time when I have a free hour to see if it can get it as close to $100 as possible but I'm not going to make it my second job or anything.
> 
> Comcast has some decent prices deals in my area but their picture quality and channel lineup is bad out here and they don't even carry two of my favorite channels that DTV has. I can't cut the cord now that my parents are living here and don't like or understand streaming. They want "real TV" and it's just easier to accommodate them than deal with them complaining. They actually prefer channel flipping and guide-surfing to watching something they like all the way through. Ugh.
> 
> Sorry for rambling but I needed to vent.


Ive been a customer since 1998 with the top package. I have never had a real problem getting credits. Some years have been better than othersbut always got something.


----------



## forecheck

samthegam said:


> I called this morning attempting to get NFL Sunday ticket for free but was told if I changed my package from Preferred Extra I would get the local regional games. I was interested in the Raiders @ Titans game this Sunday which is not being shown on my local CBS here in Los Angeles, CA. I upgraded to Ultimate because I was able to get discounts for $10 off for 12 months. I already have a $30 off for 24 months which is due to expire in another 8 months. I was paying $53 for all the premiums so I was offered $7 off (HBO, MAX, SHO, STARZ" for $28 off for 6 months. So by upgrading packages I pay less per month then I was with Preferred Extra. The rep insisted I would be able to watch the Raiders play without Sunday ticket. I found this to be inaccurate information as my local CBS KCBS is showing paid programming at 10 AM and not showing the game I am interested in. So I called back a second time the best offer I was given was 50% off NFL Sunday Ticket Max for $188 or 4 payments $47. I asked about just the regular NFL Sunday Ticket and was told it was 6 payments of $46. I wasn't offered it for free. I decided to accept the 50% off Sunday Ticket Max in 4 monthly installments. I was also given the Sports pack free for 6 months. I was also offered upgrade to 4K for free but declined since I have recorded shows on my HR44 that I need to watch.


The rep was kind of right as you would have been able to watch the Raider game since Sunday Ticket has a free preview this weekend


----------



## ipljeff

Called 1-800-824-9077 as recommended above. I was amazed it went right through to a real live american person. Got Sunday Ticket max for free. I was real nice but did complain about the Pats/Chiefs game last night was not available due to another dispute between DTV and the local NBC channel (WTHR-13).


----------



## wrj

Here's my experience...

I have DirecTv, AT&T phone and Internet. In the month of August, I made 4 calls and got nowhere on any deals. I've been with DTV since 2006. On my 5th and final call before jumping ship, I got some response. I got a DTV discount and AT&T Internet discount. Together that made it worth staying for me. Today, I called them to check on the discounts since I seen something on my AT&T web page that bothered me. They confirmed the DTV discount was active but had no record of any other discounts. Long story short, I got transferred to the Loyalty group (??) and they gave me some off m Internet. I told them I want something in writing this time after my last experience. They said they would send me an email in a few days. I'll see. My advice, make sure you get an email confirmation of any deals you negotiate. Don't trust verbal offers.


----------



## jw_rally

I am pretty happy with DIRECTV today. On August 1 I called to see what deals were available since my contract had recently expired. I received the following discounts.

· $40 off for 12 months with 1 year commitment, $480 savings
· NFL ST Max for $99.96 ($24.99 for 4 months), $277.98 savings
· Free SportsPack for 6 months

Today I called just to check if any deals were available on NHL Center Ice or NBA League Pass. I really didn't think they would offer anything in addition to what I already received back in August, but to my surprise they offered:

· An additional $10 off for 12 months with no additional commitment, $120 savings
· NHL Center Ice for $117.96 ($9 off for 4 months), $36 savings
· Free HBO and Cinemax for 6 months which will automatically roll off the account with no need to cancel

So in total I think that adds up to a total cost savings of $913.98 and free programming worth about $275.82.


----------



## Sharkz

New to the forum. Only because of what I've read on these forums I decided to call. Been with Direct TV for 13 years. Have 7 receivers. I have there highest package I believe its the Premier package. My monthly bill was always around $260 a month until Sunday Ticket time. I have purchased the Sunday ticket every year for 13 years paying full price .

I decided to call yesterday Sept 7. I used the regular support number. The first foreign speaking rep only offered me $100 off Sunday Ticket. I told no thank you, may I please speak with customer retention. She connected me to customer loyalty? The gentleman I spoke with was very nice and did everything he could to lower my bill without changing any of my programming. End result was $47 lower per month for 6 months, Then $40 lower per month for the next 6 months. And NFL Ticket Max for free. Not sure how he got there but we are grateful either way. He also let me know I am eligible for a 4 TV upgrade with 4K. Told him I'll wait on that as my Tv's are not 4K yet. 

Good luck to the people that call. I wanted to call before the NFL Ticket kicked in. Thank you so much for this forum, saved me some money.


----------



## codespy

I had credits end last month, tried chat....I already had STMax deal completed last Feb. I was able to get $50 loyalty credit rep said would be for a year, but looks on my account that it may only be for one month.

I asked about deals on another C61K but he had none for me. He gave me to his supervisor, but didn't have any offers. I then asked if he had any programming credits to offset cost of box and truck roll. He came back 5 minutes later and said cost waived on C61K and truck roll. They are coming tomorrow. Didn't have to do too much work, I stayed pleasant, complimented them along the way, and was grateful to get anything for no charge......thanks DirecTV. I'm not going anywhere.....


----------



## bobdigi

My $50 credit for 12 months just ran out. Called and spoke to retention and they were able to offer me $30 off for 12 months, but they also threw in Sunday Ticket Max for free and HBO for 6 months at no cost. I had to sign a 12 month agreement. Pretty satisfied with the call.


----------



## energyx

bobdigi said:


> My $50 credit for 12 months just ran out. Called and spoke to retention and they were able to offer me $30 off for 12 months, but they also threw in Sunday Ticket Max for free and HBO for 6 months at no cost. I had to sign a 12 month agreement. Pretty satisfied with the call.


I got the same offer until I actually canceled. Called me back the next day and offered $54/mo off for 12 mos, then $50 for second year and free ST Max. 12 month contract. If you're willing to pull the trigger and actually cancel, they will call you back with better offers.


----------



## tonyoci

I just called. I have been a customer for 20 years, on a lower level plan. Bill is around $120 with Genie and remotes etc. I am seriously considering canceling but worth the call anyway. I called the number provided. Explained nicely that I am considering canceling but wanted to know what discounts I could get. Very nice lady, I was patient, she was patient. Ended up with $45 off per month for 12 months + 4 months Showtime, no contract. It was $35 at first, then I asked if there was more and got the extra $10. 

Good enough for now and with no contract I can switch anytime anyway.


----------



## AacidusX

I haven't been on this forum for years, but thought I would chime in from my 1 hour call with retention (800-824-9077).
My bill is $180+ a month for 3 HD DVR receivers.

This is my current grandfathered pkg that I got to keep:
Choice Xtra Classic (207+ channels)
HBO
HD Extra Pack
NFL Sunday Ticket MAX (I didn't know I had this for free)
EN Espanol
Regional Sports

So I got connected, she asked what programming my household watched, fibbed and said no sports which I shouldn't have done, haha.
After probing all my add-ons, she offered me the Entertainment Pkg which is $65 a month for existing customers, with the added $25 credit for 12 months and $7 off HBO for 6 months. My bill would have been brought down to $110 after taxes she said.
I was still a little hesitant since I was looking for the magical number of $100 or less, plus with switching packages, I would've lost Boomerang, Cooking and other sports channels. I told her about the magical number since she asked what price range I was looking for.
I then mentioned to her that I was looking around and said I was at the checkout page for Dish which currently offered: Free HD, 3 HD DVR receivers, free Amazon Echo Dot, and HBO free for 12 months; all for $69!

She started looking at everything that was available to me, long story short to not bore anyone... I ended up with the following on top of my grandfathered stuff:
$60 credit x 12 months
$20 credit x 12 months
$7 HBO credit x 6 months
50% ($2.50) off HD Extra Pack x 3 months
STARZ $6.99 - added this for the heck of it for the family
Showtime free x 4 months (auto cancel)
Cinemax free x 6 months (auto cancel)

I asked last minute about equipment upgrades and what would be offered to me, since she mentioned earlier in the conversation that I pay $7.99 for the protection plan and am allowed free upgrades every 2 years (I was already aware of this via the DTV website). After some bouncing, she asked what I was looking for, so I asked what would the 4K HD DVR receiver cost me (I've been out of the loop for a while so didn't know the proper name). In the end I bit the bullet for 24 months:
Genie HD DVR - free
Genie Mini x 2 - free
$10 HD credit x 24 months
$10 DVR credit x 24 months
$3 Whole Home DVR credit x 24 months - I could've sworn this was free when I was in the BETA a few years back via this website.

In the end, I will be paying about $70+ for 1 year. I can't complain, though I would've saved more if I had chosen the Entertainment pkg.
She mentioned since I got a Genie, an installer needs to come by. I future dated to 2nd week of October since I will need time to record a lot of shows via the component connections of my current equipment.

Hope this helps anyone.. Oh! I've been with them since 2001 and she offered Uverse for an additional $25 off for life. PASS!


----------



## wrj

I worked out incentives with DTV's Loyalty rep about a week ago. I was satisfied with the deal (but had issues which I stated in a prior post). But today, I received an email from AT&T spelling out my new bill with the discounts. What got my attention though is the email referred to me a "New Customer". I've been with DTV since 2006. Then I read the bottom of the email and it said I was now under an agreement for the next 24 months. I never agreed to that when I talked to the Loyalty group. I called them back and explained the situation. They told me I'm only under agreement for the next 12 months (not 24 months) which is how long my discounts live. I hope the rep is correct. I had real trouble trying to get my point across to the rep. My frustration continues with DTV.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

wrj said:


> I worked out incentives with DTV's Loyalty rep about a week ago. I was satisfied with the deal (but had issues which I stated in a prior post). But today, I received an email from AT&T spelling out my new bill with the discounts. What got my attention though is the email referred to me a "New Customer". I've been with DTV since 2006. Then I read the bottom of the email and it said I was now under an agreement for the next 24 months. I never agreed to that when I talked to the Loyalty group. I called them back and explained the situation. They told me I'm only under agreement for the next 12 months (not 24 months) which is how long my discounts live. I hope the rep is correct. I had real trouble trying to get my point across to the rep. My frustration continues with DTV.


Yeah, I would tell them they need to send something that states you're in a contract for just 12 months. They can spout whatever bull**** they want to and get away with lying to everyone, unless there's proof of their lies. I record every conversation I have with DirecTv because they've lied to me too many times to count.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwhammy

Like everyone else I wanted Sunday Ticket on the cheap, but I'm not much of a wheeler-dealer and don't have the nards to threaten cancellation (or the desire to face the wrath of the other three people in my household if I went through with it!!!) I tried the regular line earlier this week and got squat, other than an offer to upgrade with the Genie 2 and earn a 24 month contract. I called the direct retention line from above (800-824-9077) today, played honest that I wanted to get ST at a price point that wouldn't break my monthly bank, and got the 99.96 Max offer many here got along with a $5/12 month credit. My net bill only increases $20 for 4 months, and with the $60 credit I can tell myself that annualized I got the Max for $40. Not free but I'm fine with it, and most importantly the wife is OK with it too. Far better than last year - my last contract year with no leverage - where I got Max for $31 over 6 months after credits were applied. I also really can't complain about the deal today since I already get the $25 off per month and the free HBO package ($17.99) from ATT.


----------



## stususs

I called 800-824-9077, and I was directly connected to a person in the Loyalty Department. I confirmed that I was not under contract. I asked about available NFL offers and available credits to my account. I was offered free Sunday Ticket and Max for $25. When I asked if that was the $25 for 4 months MAX offer, I was told it was a one-time payment of $25, that was all.

I like the Red Zone channel, and I agreed to pay the approximately $1.56 per week for the remaining 16 weeks of the NFL season.

I am currently in month 2 of a 12 month, $20 per month offer. I am currently in month 2 of a 12 month, $5 per month offer for automatic payment on my bill. I am currently in month 5 of a 6 month, $10 per month credit for the Sports pack. A $10 per month credit recently expired. So, I asked why other customers have been offered $50 per month in credits. The representative explained that those customers had not previously received credits, but I had too long of a history of credits and would not be awarded any additional credits. I was invited to call back after the Sports pack credit expired, but no promises were made.


----------



## YOLOdactyl

Called the 800-824-9077.

Got ST Max for $16 for 6 months. ($96)
$50 credit for 12 months with new 12 month agreement. Cannot go below Premier package . Cancellation is $25 per month left on agreement.

Notes:
I am still on my new customer 2 year agreement, which will expire in April. Also, I'm currently on the last month of 6 months of $33 of credits off of premier ($7 per movie channel set, and $5 off of Sports Pack). Neither of these seemed to be a factor in the discounts.


----------



## jcmwwe

Hi when u call the 800-824-9077 number is the any special PIN number that u have to put in? Anything special to tell or ask to get the discounts? Thanks. Have a great day.


----------



## YOLOdactyl

jcmwwe said:


> Hi when u call the 800-824-9077 number is the any special PIN number that u have to put in? Anything special to tell or ask to get the discounts? Thanks. Have a great day.


I just straight up said I want a deal on Sunday Ticket Max.

Had to verify my phone on the account (which I was calling from), and my name. Also, because of the 12 month agreement to get the $50 p/mo credit, they had to transfer me to somebody who did the same thing and asked if I understood the terms. Total call time, 15 minutes, 2 seconds.

You can always call back if you don't like what you get, or legitimately cancel. I call all services every six months and threaten to cancel/downgrade services.

You gotta be in the right mindset. Always be polite and personable, but a slight mix of don't care & a-hole. Look at your bill first, do it when nobody else is home. You gotta treat them as if it's business. That is all you are to them.


----------



## jcmwwe

So just call 800-824-9077, there is no PIN number to have to put in after u call that? Thanks.


----------



## dtv757

i have been a D* customer since 2001 and they have always been extremely friendly with promos and discounts. I think i posted this but i called 2 months ago and got NFL ST MAX For $99 and $10 credit for 12 months so NFL is basically free + HBO free for 6 months


----------



## WB4CS

Been a (current) customer since 2013. (Was a customer when DTV first launched for several years but canceled and came back in 2013.)

Called two weeks ago and asked for customer retention. Said I was canceling because I don't watch much TV, was paying over $100/mo for the "cheapest" package, and I planned to switch over to DTV Now streaming for $35/mo.

Was offered the following to stay:


$55/mo off for 12 months (Select package)

HBO, Showtime, Cinemax free for 6 months without auto-renewal (Don't have to call and cancel or get charged)

Sports Pack free for 6 months without auto-renewal
NFL Sunday Ticket free
Total bill went down from $116/mo to $38+tax.

I'll stay another year for that price


----------



## PHL

WB4CS said:


> Was offered the following to stay:
> 
> 
> $55/mo off for 12 months (Select package)
> 
> HBO, Showtime, Cinemax free for 6 months without auto-renewal (Don't have to call and cancel or get charged)
> 
> Sports Pack free for 6 months without auto-renewal
> NFL Sunday Ticket free
> Total bill went down from $116/mo to $38+tax.
> 
> I'll stay another year for that price


I don't see how the $55/mo drops your bill from $116 to $38. I presume you also downgraded your programming? Does the $38 include equipment fees as well?


----------



## Lyncher101

Well... been just about 3 weeks since I cancelled DTV after being a customer in good standing since 1997. I've sent back all the equipment in the provided box (that was too small...)
On the outside of the box was the 'please don't go offer' literature. Standard year 1 discount, price goes up year 2..blah blah blah. The fine print with all the bs about added fees for DVR, taxes, equipment etc. Into the trash that went, out the door the equipment box went. I then received a pretty much identical mailer yesterday pitching the same stuff. As I was sitting there watching all the channels that I had been watching on DTV, but now through VUE, it really started to sink in: How stupid the current business model is at DTV. AT&T are out of their minds if they don't think the masses are waking up to the scam that is traditional satellite and cable. Over the top is the future and the future is now. I was REALLY hesitant to cut ties with DTV because I feared the OTP technology was not where it needed to be yet. In all honesty, I can't tell the difference in PQ between VUE (via Fire TV) and DTV. VUE has the DVR, all the channels my family watches and offers 5 streams per account. One price. No added BS. No haggling. Pick a package, add sports and movies if you want, done. No contracts, no rain fade, no complaints. Bottom line, if you have decent bandwidth with no data cap, try one of the over the top services. They all have free trials. You may be pleasantly surprised at the quality and definitely love the money you will save.


----------



## WB4CS

PHL said:


> I don't see how the $55/mo drops your bill from $116 to $38. I presume you also downgraded your programming? Does the $38 include equipment fees as well?


I already had the Select plan, and I was subscribing to HBO, which I'm now getting free for 6 months. I'm basically just paying for the equipment and other fees for 12 months. The discount is $55/mo off the total amount of the bill. I was told that if I moved to a higher package, I'd still get a monthly discount for 12 months, but the amount of the discount would be less.

Previous Bill:

Select Programming............$54/mo
Multiple TVs (2)(first free)... $7/mo
Adv. Receiver Fee............... $25/mo
Protection Plan................... $8/mo
HBO.................................. $18/mo
Total (minus tax)................ $112/mo

New Bill:

(Same programming and fees).. $112/mo
Remove HBO.......................... -$18/mo
Discount................................ -$55/mo
New Monthly total................... $39/mo


----------



## TogasPoon

I'm under contract for another 16 months so I didn't expect much. First I found out what my ETF would be and was surprised it was only $160 (I thought it would be double). 

I basically told the agent that in order to stay I'd need them to keep my bill the same (a 12 month $50 credit just ended) and that I wanted the Red Zone channel too. I expected them to tell me to piss off and then I was going to cancel. They countered with a few minor credits and ST Max for ~$200. I declined and told them to set my cancel date a few weeks from today. At this point she talked to her supervisor and came back with a $40 credit for 12 months and a $10 credit for 12 months plus ST for free (no max). They wanted a 12 month commitment in exchange but since I'm still under contract for another 16 months it made no difference. I verified that it didn't extend my contract and accepted. Looks like another year with DTV.


----------



## skew

I just got off the phone with them. They gave me $50 off a month for 12 months last year my 12 months are up I called for the same reason for trying to cancel last year their dvr only has 100 timers I can switch for 1/2 price and 16 tuners instead of 5. I gave them a chance no new ground breaking equipment or updates in the last year. When I called they gave me 2 options $10 off a month for 2 years or what date would you like to set as turn off date. So I hung up went to dish setup install for sat and not looking back. You can tell at&t is in charge now!


----------



## njohn2121

Direct dial number was great, THANKS! I usually don't have a problem getting to retention (loyalty... whatever) but that number was slick. Since the Deathstar takeover, I've really been having a hard time getting them to work with me for much more than $5 or $10. I waited until my last $5 credit ran out, and then tried again today. I have Choice Xtra Classic with no add ons, ever. No ST, nothing. Subscriber since 2008.

Today I was able to get $45/mo for 12 months, with 12 month commitment. I was pleased by this, as DirecTV is my preferred method for service!


----------



## codespy

Yea- It takes you right to a live person now and not through the automated system at all. In the past I had trouble at times getting to Retention. Very happy with the recent change here at AT&T! Last 4 times I've called, same results. A live retention CSR right away.


----------



## bnwrx

You're mileage may vary.......
Called the direct number....asked if there were any discounts available for CenterIce and HDExtra. Rep noticed we had the NFL Max for $99 offer already.....stated she had not seen that before and added what a great savings it was and it amounts to a $300 savings. No discounts for CenterIce. A $10/12 month credit was added to make HDExtra free for a year. Guess we'll just pay the going rate for CenterIce. She did not see anything about a Freeview for CenterIce, Said to try back later and see if any discounts are available for the hockey package. 
Nice to have a direct phone number now.


----------



## etexlady

I called the direct line number and got a very nice and polite agent. I've been a DTV customer for 10 years on the Premier Package + HD Extra Pack + Regional Sports Pack for all of that time. My total monthly cost with one Genie, one HD DVR and one mini is over $200. I'm out of contract and have not had any discounts that I can recall. The best offer I was given was $35 off for 12 months. When I did not immediately jump on that the agent recommended I drop down to the Ultimate Package + HBO ($7 discount for 12 months) with a price of $129. Add in the cost of the HD Extra Pack and the Sports Package plus the equipment cost and it's not much better than the $35 off the Premier. I told him I had to think about it. Disappointed.


----------



## PHL

Called again last night. Was previously offered 25/month credit with no commitment. This time, I was offered 40/month with a 12 month commitment. Although I was seriously considering switching to Dish in order to get the Hopper 3, I decided that switching was too much of a pain in the rear, so I accepted the Retention offer. It wasn't necessarily the best deal around, but I'm sufficiently satisfied. In 9-10 months, I'll begin to reevaluate the situation again. 

I have the Choice plan with no premiums. D* customer for about 13 years continuously.


----------



## mccarthymac

I currently have credits of $55/mo. with a commitment through August, 2018. I recently talked to Retention on another matter, and they offered an upgrade to HS-17 or HR54 with a 2 yr. commitment (I currently have an HR44 and HR20). I would like to get 4k for my LG OLED, but my concern is losing bargaining power when my current credits expire. The agent said hardware and programming credits are separate, and that I would be able to negotiate new credits when mine expire. Anyone have success negotiating while under contract?


----------



## PHL

mccarthymac said:


> The agent said hardware and programming credits are separate, and that I would be able to negotiate new credits when mine expire. Anyone have success negotiating while under contract?


I was also told that I could upgrade in the future even though I'm in the 12 month commitment period. I'm interested in switching to the HS17, but I'm not sure yet if I want to commit to 2 years.


----------



## peelpub94

Customer since 1999. Got the $35/m off for 12 months with 1yr commitment. Got $9/m off of NHL CI. AS well as Sunday Ticket + Max for free.


----------



## r028806

Yodaluver281 said:


> I don't want people to get their hopes of discounts up too high. It's a total crap shoot. I just got off the phone with DTV and got nothing. I'm a 10 year customer, who apparently has sucker written on their customer account file. I think they know who they're most loyal customers are and give us nothing since they figure that if we haven't left them yet, we won't and they're usually right.
> 
> Since my installation 10 years ago, I've had one equipment upgrade, three years ago, and that was the only time I've ever had account credits, $20 of a month for a year. No free or discounted Sunday Ticket or premiums were included. The entire 10 years I've been with DTV, I've paid full price for Sunday Ticket. They didn't give that away for free when you signed up back then. I've paid full price for HBO for years. My bill has literally never been under $100 a month and I always pay on time. I called in today since there was no way I was going to pay the newly increased Sunday Ticket Max full price or maybe even half price and got nothing.
> 
> Instead of wasting my time playing CSR roulette, I canceled HBO and Sunday Ticket Max, which I'm fine with since there's currently nothing on HBO I care about and the NFL is rapidly losing my interest anyway so, I don't need them even if they were free or discounted. I was tempted to dump the HD Extra Pack too but it seems to be the only way to get Smithsonian so it stays for now.
> 
> Sadly, no tier cheaper than the one I'm on has the channels we watch every day. With no premiums and no sports league subs, I'll still be paying almost $135 a month. But, at least that's better than the almost $220 it would've been with STM and HBO. I might try one more time when I have a free hour to see if it can get it as close to $100 as possible but I'm not going to make it my second job or anything.
> 
> Comcast has some decent prices deals in my area but their picture quality and channel lineup is bad out here and they don't even carry two of my favorite channels that DTV has. I can't cut the cord now that my parents are living here and don't like or understand streaming. They want "real TV" and it's just easier to accommodate them than deal with them complaining. They actually prefer channel flipping and guide-surfing to watching something they like all the way through. Ugh.
> 
> Sorry for rambling but I needed to vent.


Please call back ans ask for the Loyalty Group. You may be speaking with agents who handle billing/Premium Channels. Every account is unique and may or may not have offers available.


----------



## DrZ

I called 800-824-9077 the other day and got $50 0ff per month for a year,$7 off HBO for 6 months and free Sunday ticket and Showtime for 6 months. I did have to go back under contract for a year but it works for me.


----------



## Wyannuzzi

Have the below discounts:

$10.00 Sports pack (10 of 10)
$7.00 Starz (3/6)
$5.00 HBO (3/6)
$5.00 Showtime (3/6)
$5.00 Cinemax (3/6)
$20.00 for 12 months (5/12)

Called retention directly to see if they could reinstate the $10.00 for Sports Pack. They said yes and also offered an additional $55.00 off per month for 1 year if I commit for 1 year. Immediately took offer.


----------



## codespy

I had issues getting another C61K scheduled to get installed (several times I was told they would call within 72 hours to schedule installation, but I never received a call, and online scheduling option was down for weeks). Every next time I called in to explain the recurring same problem, they gave me programming discounts and other stuff. The last guy was funny. He said I'm giving you $30/mth for 12 months, but it comes with 1 year commitment. However, you're already out 2 more years because of the new client, and the max commit is 2 years not 3 years, so you get the discount basically with no additional commitment. I accepted!


----------



## mini1

I came off a $15/m credit 2 cycles ago and called in 4 times on various numbers posted in this thread. I could not get them to budge. I called into the 800-824-9077 (no phone tree!) and CSR picked up 1st ring asking how they could help with a retention issue. I explained the need for a price reduction and they said how about a $15 no contract credit for 12 cycles on top of the $35/m offer I already have bringing the total to $50/m. I tried to negotiate up to $20 but no success. I don't want new equipment or NFL channels so there is nothing more to take.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

After downgrading packages a couple of times during the last year I finally reduced my Directv cost. Cancelled Sunday after being with Directv since 2004. For the past couple of months I had been using Sling tv (blue) plus Hulu (no commercials but not Live). Sling blue with the "4 extra pack" and DVR is $44 a month with taxes. They don't charge for HD and give me the color part of the picture for free too. This setup gives me all I need. Is it perfect? No but I'm happy. DVR is only 50 hours but with almost all network shows being on Hulu next day I don't need to DVR primetime content. 

When I called to cancel a very nice lady asked me why and I explained that the cost (for me) no longer equaled the value. I was fed up with fees and price increases every year. She offered me a decent size discount ($55) off a month but that came with a year commitment which I declined. Directv has been turned off since Sunday night. Haven't missed it yet. Don't expect I will.


----------



## crackleback

I'm a 15 year Directv subscriber and have always been able to negotiate a deal every couple of years. currently loosing a $40 per mo credit and have tried the loyalty number twice with $15 off being only offer.

Is my next step cancelling service and waiting for "the call" to come back, with maybe better offers? Does "the call" always come or does it depend on how much money you have been spending with them??


----------



## jimmie57

crackleback said:


> I'm a 15 year Directv subscriber and have always been able to negotiate a deal every couple of years. currently loosing a $40 per mo credit and have tried the loyalty number twice with $15 off being only offer.
> 
> Is my next step cancelling service and waiting for "the call" to come back, with maybe better offers? Does "the call" always come or does it depend on how much money you have been spending with them??


Some times it is better to let the discounts expire and then call.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

I have been cancelled since Sunday. Haven't received any calls yet. Don't plan on coming back (at this time) and cancelling wasn't a negotiation tactic. Just posting to give information on the experience.


----------



## inkahauts

jimmie57 said:


> Some times it is better to let the discounts expire and then call.


I think a full cycle past your last discount is needed to get the best offered anymore as a general rule.


----------



## reubenray

I currently have Verizon cell phone+data plan that expires next month and I have been with D* since 2001. If I was to switch to AT&T for my cell phone + data what type of a deal could I get?


----------



## Lyncher101

Brian Hanasky said:


> I have been cancelled since Sunday. Haven't received any calls yet. Don't plan on coming back (at this time) and cancelling wasn't a negotiation tactic. Just posting to give information on the experience.


I was a 20 year subscriber. They never called after I cancelled. The only 'come back' offer was a paper attached to the outside of the equipment return box. That paper was LOADED with a bunch '*' next to the offers. * = additional fees and hidden costs. The * bs game is why I finally gave up and went with VUE. Two months in, have not missed a beat. Push is coming to shove for cable and satellite companies as more and more of the masses are wise to their games and aware of the lower cost options available for a flat fee.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

Lyncher101 said:


> I was a 20 year subscriber. They never called after I cancelled. The only 'come back' offer was a paper attached to the outside of the equipment return box. That paper was LOADED with a bunch '*' next to the offers. * = additional fees and hidden costs. The * bs game is why I finally gave up and went with VUE. Two months in, have not missed a beat. Push is coming to shove for cable and satellite companies as more and more of the masses are wise to their games and aware of the lower cost options available for a flat fee.


Yea all the fees and garbage are what drove me to quit. Last year I had dropped to Entertainment but the the wife wanted Logo and Lifetime Movie or something like that. Required a jump 2 packages up which kicked in regional sports fee. That just irked me. Then I started to pay more attention to the STUPID fee for HD (it's 2017 man everything is HD) and the extra box fees, DVR fee, Whole Home fee, etc. Started looking into Sling and such. Decided to go with Sling but was going to keep Family pack for locals and her ID channel. Dropped to only 1 box. When I got the bill ($29.99 package) and it was $52 after the HD fee, DVR fee I said hell no.


----------



## gphvid

I'm getting into this thread real late and would like to know about the direct number to dial in to try and get discounts. My discounts expired a month ago and I was going to try and call in to see if I can get them renewed. Is the new direct number 800-824-9077? Thanks. Much as I would like to maybe change services to Layer3TV or something similar, I'd rather not deal with the hassle at the moment if I can help it.


----------



## dtparker

So I am at the end of my 2-year contract. I've been piloting DirecTV NOW for almost a year. On DTV, I have the Entertainment package, a Genie, 3 Genie minis, and not much else. My bill was $75 last December, but has inched up to $85 currently. I called DTV last night to cancel at my contract expiration. 

I was shocked! They offered me my current package, plus NFL plus HBO for $10.83/month for two years.

I had to think about it for a few minutes, before I declined. I want to get out of negotiating price every year or two, and streaming, to me, is clearly the future. However, they are definitely offering blow-out deals at this point.


----------



## MysteryMan

dtparker said:


> streaming, to me, is clearly the future


Streaming isn't the future when a sizeable portion of the population doesn't have access to high speed internet.


----------



## reubenray

My 2 year contract with Verizon runs out next week and my 2 year contract with Directv runs out next March. I stopped in an AT&T store to see what options I had to save some money. Just for the phone part it would cost me $20/month more plus a lot of activation fees to switch to the same type plan I have now with one phone and one tablet. For the D* part I was told I could get $25 off a month, but only if I had the most expensive plan D* has. I have the Preferred Xtra plan which is $86/month vs the Premium plan which is $151/month. So I would be paying $40/month for D*. But I would get HBO/Cinemax for free "for life" which I do not care about.

My next option would be calling the "loyalty" department next March. Nothing is wrong with my current phone and tablet or my Verizon service, so I will stay with them out of contract until something better and cheaper comes along.


----------



## dtparker

Well, where I live, most areas have easy access to high speed internet. Sorry if you don't; but I'm no longer subsidizing expensive Sats.



MysteryMan said:


> Streaming isn't the future when a sizeable portion of the population doesn't have access to high speed internet.


----------



## MysteryMan

dtparker said:


> Well, where I live, most areas have easy access to high speed internet. Sorry if you don't; but I'm no longer subsidizing expensive Sats.


I have high speed internet but as I stated a sizeable portion of the population does not. For them streaming isn't a option or the future.


----------



## Phil T

reubenray said:


> My 2 year contract with Verizon runs out next week and my 2 year contract with Directv runs out next March. I stopped in an AT&T store to see what options I had to save some money. Just for the phone part it would cost me $20/month more plus a lot of activation fees to switch to the same type plan I have now with one phone and one tablet. For the D* part I was told I could get $25 off a month, but only if I had the most expensive plan D* has. I have the Preferred Xtra plan which is $86/month vs the Premium plan which is $151/month. So I would be paying $40/month for D*. But I would get HBO/Cinemax for free "for life" which I do not care about.
> 
> My next option would be calling the "loyalty" department next March. Nothing is wrong with my current phone and tablet or my Verizon service, so I will stay with them out of contract until something better and cheaper comes along.


I recently switched from AT&T to the T-mobile 55+ plan. It is $60 a month for 2 lines including taxes for unlimited everything. Single line cost is $50. The coverage has been the same as AT&T and the Wi-Fi calling works better IMO. I was paying $85.00 a month for a 2 line 3GB plan so I am still saving money over being bundled with DirecTV.


----------



## inkahauts

dtparker said:


> Well, where I live, most areas have easy access to high speed internet. Sorry if you don't; but I'm no longer subsidizing expensive Sats.


You are kidding right? Satelites are probably less expensive than all the infrastructure the cable companies run, especially since they also have to use a lot of sat feeds as well!


----------



## plutodc

I called in last night, the main number they gave me 60 a month with 1 year contract and free hbo and max for 6 months will auto roll off


----------



## APB101

jimmie57 said:


> Some times it is better to let the discounts expire and then call.


That is what I did.

For me, personally, I wanted my AT&T's DirecTV monthly statement reduced by at least -$20.

I was carrying all of HBO, Cinemax, STARZ, and Showtime and was prepared to give them all up.

As a twist, I wanted Sports Pack because of Outdoor Channel HD and wanted to check out beIn Sport HD.

I was offered the Sports Pack free for six months.

For the same period, I was offered a -$28 discount off the premium-movie programmers.

The value is -$42. It is not twelve months, like some experienced, but it was beyond what I estimated I might get.

Add to this that I also wanted to get my Comcast xfinity Internet lowered. I was offered -$15 off for twelve months. My speed was also doubled. (_Ed. note:_ On 11.10.2017, I received my latest statement. Due to the fact that I am on paperless billing and automatic payment, I am also receiving an additional discount of -$5. So, this amounts to a discount of -$20. This was in line of the level of a discount I wanted to get if it could work out for me. It did.)

Combined services, reaching out for discount offers, helped me get -$43 for-what they have in common-six months.

This is good!


----------



## AngryManMLS

BeIN Sports is great for a soccer fan. I normally watch The Xtra for their soccer news as they do a great job of covering what is going on. Plus carrying several leagues such as La Liga and Serie A is fantastic as well.


----------



## SVTarHeel

I just happened to be thinking about calling D* this morning and checked the last several pages of this thread to catch up. Has anyone noticed any recent difference in calling at the end of a month vs. other times?


----------



## trufunk

Called but 0 offers for me nada/Zip, Zero, rep said she was surprised but for me to check back in 30days or so


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian Hanasky

Interesting aspect of cancelling was that Directv did not want me to return my Genie (HR-44). I didn't expect that they would want my HR-24 but did expect they would want the Genie back.


----------



## gphvid

I gave the number 800-824-9077 a call and got a real nice CSR who gave me:

60.00 off for 12 months (needed a 1 year commitment which was no prob. Been on since 1994)
5.00 each HBO Showtime and Cinemax for 6 months
7.00 for Starz for 6 months
10.00 off regional sports for 6 months (I have a few teams I follow)
2.50 off HD pack

All told, this moved my bill from about $200 to $103.46 starting tomorrow when the billing cycle starts.

This is one of the best calls I've made over the years and the CSR was very helpful.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## reubenray

Is there a way (short of making a phone call) to find out when my contract runs out?


----------



## inkahauts

Brian Hanasky said:


> Interesting aspect of cancelling was that Directv did not want me to return my Genie (HR-44). I didn't expect that they would want my HR-24 but did expect they would want the Genie back.


Do not get rid of them. I'd hold onto them for six months at least just in case someone else there decides they do want them back or you get charged for them.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

inkahauts said:


> Do not get rid of them. I'd hold onto them for six months at least just in case someone else there decides they do want them back or you get charged for them.


Yea I just have them sitting in a storage area with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## mini1

So I called back in to complain that my HR24 hard drive is just about dead after nearly 6 and half years and wanted to see if they would negotiate a line item credit to cover the MRV fee (that I don't currently have) so I could get a Genie.......CSR wouldn't do it. CSR was trying hard to push me into signing 1 year deal for new "free" Genie but wouldn't budge on the MRV fee. I only have one receiver so what is the point of MRV? CSR did offer NFL ST and Sports Package for free, but I declined as I don't watch sports. He came back with 50% of HBO or Showtime for a year. I declined, not trying to increase bill. He came back with free HD Xtra package for 6 months, I accepted.

I then told CSR I wanted the HR24 swapped for a new/refurb and he said no problem. He put the order in and then proceeded to tell me that I'm such a great customer so there will only be a one-time $49.99 replacement fee plus $19.99 shipping. I told him I don't pay to replace leased units. CSR acted like he was checking with his computer system and then came back and said they would replace for just the shipping fee. I again said no, long term customer, leased unit, waive the fees. CSR again checked with computer system and came back saying he would waive the fee. 

At this point I think I'm done. He reads off the order to verify and starts to fast talk through the terms.......I stop him at "this offer requires 1 year commitment". He proceeded to tell me that replacing a dead leased receiver starts a new 1 year term. I told him to check with his manager because that's a new one by me as this wasn't an upgrade. He put me on hold and came back with "We will waive the 1 year commitment for you, we thought you just wanted to swap out units, we didn't understand this was to replace dead unit" so I accepted at that point. 

Very tricky CSR....must get a commission for certain things like billable line items or commitments?


----------



## inkahauts

There is no Whole Home Service fee even if that’s what it’s called on old accounts. The current DVR fee is 15. If you have an old account like me and you then you are grandfather in on the 10 a month. And you get a 2 dollar discount when going to a genie that is supposed to require the 15 DVR fee. So you save 2 bucks.

Ask for a one time credit of 40 and it takes care of it for over a year.


----------



## mjwagner

After having my D account on “suspend” or whatever they call it for 6 months and using PSVue I finally completely cancelled D a couple of months ago. I had a credit on my final bill so called them last week to get them to send me my money. They did everything they could to get me back. The CSR finally got down to $9 per month, coverage for 4 tv’s, brand new Genie and clients, all installed for free. I said no, they should have been more interested in trying to keep me before I cancelled. People are starting to understand that they have real options. The days of “commitments“ and $100+ monthly bills are quickly coming to an end. Increased competition is working its magic, as usual.


----------



## omartinjordan

My 2 year contract ended last week. I have been a customer since 2006. Called the number today and was offered $35 off a month for 12 months with no commitment. I currently have the choice package with a genie, an hr24, and a client. I don't subscribe to any pay channels. I felt like this was decent offer. I might have been able to get a little more but I like the no contract part. Drops my bill down to around $103 after taxes.


----------



## Lodi25

Been with DirecTV since the year 2000. I just called in. My 2 year contract expires in March but decided to call in because I've had a few credits expire in the last month. I got $40 off with a one-year contract along with being upgraded from Entertainment to Choice. I have no premiums or any other sports subscriptions so my bill is going to be about $80 after taxes. This is the most success I've had in the last year.


----------



## GekkoDBS

inkahauts said:


> There is no Whole Home Service fee even if that's what it's called on old accounts. The current DVR fee is 15. If you have an old account like me and you then you are grandfather in on the 10 a month. And you get a 2 dollar discount when going to a genie that is supposed to require the 15 DVR fee. So you save 2 bucks.
> 
> Ask for a one time credit of 40 and it takes care of it for over a year.


Question if anyone here knows, some of the credits given have this listed after (24mosAR-HD), does this mean that particular credit will last for 24 months or is it just a way in which the rep had to enter it into the system to get it to go through? The other credits have other designations after the hyphen like DVR.

The rep stated this particular credit would last for 12 months.

I double checked my agreement to make sure it was indeed for 1 year not 2 and Directv confirmed it was for 1 so that is not an issue.


----------



## the2130

inkahauts said:


> There is no Whole Home Service fee even if that's what it's called on old accounts. The current DVR fee is 15. If you have an old account like me and you then you are grandfather in on the 10 a month. And you get a 2 dollar discount when going to a genie that is supposed to require the 15 DVR fee. So you save 2 bucks.
> 
> Ask for a one time credit of 40 and it takes care of it for over a year.


I am charged a monthly $3 Whole Home fee. I have never been charged the monthly DVR fee.


----------



## badger04

I called and talked to a nice CSR and received $60 off a month for 12 months. I'm very happy.


----------



## MysteryMan

For those looking for discounts read this, Insider Secrets of DirecTV. Information was last updated on 12 October 17.


----------



## GekkoDBS

MysteryMan said:


> For those looking for discounts read this, Insider Secrets of DirecTV. Information was last updated on 12 October 17.


That site is full of misinformation, better off sticking to slickdeals website to see what the current offers are and how many years you have in as a subscriber is not very valuable as that site contends.

Also the Premiere package is not $187.


----------



## compnurd

GordonGekko said:


> That site is full of misinformation, better off sticking to slickdeals website to see what the current offers are and how many years you have in as a subscriber is not very valuable as that site contends.
> 
> Also the Premiere package is not $187.


Agreed. And my discounts between years 2-5 where way higher than what he stated


----------



## dcaudle68

So I called today truly intending to cancel as my bill had gotten really high Xtra pack, 4 receivers, 2 DVR's. Yesterday was my last day of commitment. Put me on hold for a little while and then offered me $80 a month off for the next 12 months, no commitment. I jumped on that before they changed their mind. Took me down to $60 a month for my 4 receiver setup. Very happy!


----------



## linuspbmo

I just called in this morning and got $60 off for 12 months along with 6 months of HBO. This is on top of the $50 a month I had from a call several months ago so My extra package is just $30 a month. I was still in contract for 4 months so I didn't think I would qualify. The CSR in Loyalty said they were giving discounts to almost anyone that called in December. Took less than 10 minutes, well worth my time for over $700 in discounts. Just make sure you get the loyalty department.


----------



## jimmie57

I called just now and got nothing. I asked why not. The lady said I could not have more than 2 promotions at a time. So I have just a $10 and a $5 off now. She said when the $5 dropped off in about 4 months I could call back to add another one.
I asked could she drop one of the ones I already had and she said that they could not remove existing discounts.
Oh well.


----------



## compnurd

jimmie57 said:


> I called just now and got nothing. I asked why not. The lady said I could not have more than 2 promotions at a time. So I have just a $10 and a $5 off now. She said when the $5 dropped off in about 4 months I could call back to add another one.
> I asked could she drop one of the ones I already had and she said that they could not remove existing discounts.
> Oh well.


Same boat.. I am getting a 20 off for 12 and a 5 off for 12 right now and they wont do anything else


----------



## DetIrish

I got the $80/off a month for a year yesterday. Has anyone that recently gotten these credits see them show up in their online account yet? Or received a confirmation email?


----------



## GekkoDBS

DetIrish said:


> I got the $80/off a month for a year yesterday. Has anyone that recently gotten these credits see them show up in their online account yet? Or received a confirmation email?


Go to billing section, it should show up in recent activity by the end of today.


----------



## linuspbmo

GordonGekko said:


> Go to billing section, it should show up in recent activity by the end of today.


I had a $60 credit showing on my account the next day.


----------



## the2130

inkahauts said:


> There is no Whole Home Service fee even if that's what it's called on old accounts. The current DVR fee is 15. If you have an old account like me and you then you are grandfather in on the 10 a month. And you get a 2 dollar discount when going to a genie that is supposed to require the 15 DVR fee. So you save 2 bucks.
> 
> Ask for a one time credit of 40 and it takes care of it for over a year.


I have never been charged the DVR fee, but I do get charged $3 for the whole home feature.


----------



## inkahauts

the2130 said:


> I have never been charged the DVR fee, but I do get charged $3 for the whole home feature.


Then you must be on an ancient grandfathered premier programming package the includes DVR free for life. That's is very rare to see these days. Otherwise you are. It has been called advanced receiver fee though for some people. It's had a few different names over the years.


----------



## the2130

inkahauts said:


> Then you must be on an ancient grandfathered premier programming package the includes DVR free for life. That's is very rare to see these days. Otherwise you are. It has been called advanced receiver fee though for some people. It's had a few different names over the years.


That is correct. I signed up for the Premier programming package with no DVR fee back in 2003, when I first subscribed to DirecTV. I've had that package ever since and it has always been grandfathered with no DVR fee. I do get charged with the whole-home fee and some other add-on charges.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Called in today just for the heck of it based on thread over at Slickdeals. I am currently receiving a $60 per month discount from a call this past summer. The rep immediately offered $50 off per month, HBO and Sports free for 6 months, and Showtime free for 4 months. She also went on a hunt for more additional credits and could only find a $5 autopay discount which I declined.

All in all took about 5 minutes on the phone and no threats of cancelling.


----------



## Billzebub

Called today as all my credits have dropped off. $50 for 12 months and $12 for 6 months. No contract extension


----------



## dtv757

I have extra if i upgrade to premier (with all movie channels ) would I be able to get more discounts?? 

I just upgraded to a 2 year contract as upgraded to 4k 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

I still have several months left on 3 different discounts. I called up just for the hell of it and without really doing much of anything was offered a $50 one-time credit effective immediately plus free Cinemax and Showtime for 4 months. In addition to the free months of HBO I've had since August which is ending in January. 

Are they just getting desperate to retain customers? The 800-824 number I called picked up on the second ring with no menus and they even had my account info pulled up from the caller ID. It was loud in the background and sounded like people were in a room watching a bunch of different shows. I swear the guy even said "damn it" when he tried to activate the free premiums and it didn't work right away. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

IT must vary on if you’re in a 2year deal or not . It seams I got much better deals before I got 4K installed lol


----------



## reubenray

I finally called and I got $55 off for 12 months without a contract extension. She (CSR) asked me a few questions and that was it. I did tell her I have been researching switching to Dish, but I won't switch now.


----------



## HuskerHarley

GordonGekko said:


> That site is full of misinformation, better off sticking to slickdeals website to see what the current offers are and how many years you have in as a subscriber is not very valuable as that site contends.


Do you have a LINK to the thread at SD that talks about offers?


----------



## reubenray

I did a google search for Slick Deals Directv and there was a lot of info.


----------



## GekkoDBS

HuskerHarley said:


> Do you have a LINK to the thread at SD that talks about offers?


DirecTV customers - Free offers to stay with DirecTV 09-29-2005

Save this in your bookmarks because it is an excellent resource when your credits have expired.


----------



## HuskerHarley

GordonGekko said:


> DirecTV customers - Free offers to stay with DirecTV 09-29-2005
> 
> Save this in your bookmarks because it is an excellent resource when your credits have expired.


Thank-U!


----------



## SVTarHeel

Called today and was immediately offered a loyalty credit of $50/mo for 12 months. We don't have any premium channels and don't have Sunday Ticket, so I guess that's why no other discounts or offers were made.


----------



## slinger45

Is there anywhere to see your current credits on the website or the myatt app? I know you used to be able to but I have no idea where this might be anymore after the most recent site redesign.


----------



## reubenray

Login to your D* website account and go to your account. Then go to bills and transaction and then click on recent activity.


----------



## machavez00

reubenray said:


> I finally called and I got $55 off for 12 months without a contract extension. She (CSR) asked me a few questions and that was it. I did tell her I have been researching switching to Dish, but I won't switch now.


Centurylink fired up their FTTH Gigabit internet and Prism is now available over the fiber in our area. $89 a month before STB and associated fees for nearly the same channels (340 total, no AXS TV or HDNet) and Showtime, Stars and Encore channels. I'm off contract with a dying HR34. How does one leverage this when calling D?


----------



## reubenray

Call the 800-824-9077 number and tell them you are looking at options to reduce your bill. I told the CSR that was looking into Dish also. I did not threaten to cancel. She asked at first about switching to another package and I told her I did not want to. She also asked if I watched the premium channels and if I bought on-demand movies which I told her no to both questions. She then offered the $55 off for 12 months. It was very easy.

Good luck.


----------



## machavez00

$45 off a month for 12 months, Showtime (and Movie Channels not in my package) for three months, HR44 (and new mini) to replace dying HR34, plus a $100 gift card. Still off contract. CSR did this to save "free upgrade" until we get 4K sets. CenturyLink will be out on 01/15 to install FTTH 1G service.


----------



## machavez00

ARRGGGGGH! I get home Friday evening to find that D had shipped the Mini, but not the HR44. I called to find out what happened. The CSR questions why I was being sent a replacement DVR. I explained that I am getting 771 errors on one tuner and can't watch SD channels and the CSR tells me I don't need a need a new DVR, I need a dish realignment. I attempted to explain, not on one satellite, one tuner. I get full strength on the other four tuners. I don't have the service plan so a truck roll will cost me $90. I forget to tell him in addition to the dead tuner, the 34 is freezing up and has failed the HDD test. My mistake was call the number on the the shipping box and not the 800-824-9077 number. I hope retention is open on Saturdays.


----------



## machavez00

OK, I called the 800-824-9077 number and was immediately informed that the 44 has yet to ship. all is well.


----------



## mmmccall

I've been following this thread for a couple months as my credits ran out in September and I've been trying and trying to get a better deal. I had called probably 5 times in the past 3-4 months and each time been offered no credit at all so I figured I would be canceling in January when my contract runs out. I gave it another try tonight and hit the jackpot - I was offered two loyalty credits. One is for $20 per month for 12 months and one is for $60 for 12 months. Combined that gets me $80 per month off plus she gave me the sports pack for 6 months for free since I said I like watching sports mostly. No contract renewal required. I was shocked, guess I finally got lucky.


----------



## VaJim

mmmccall said:


> I've been following this thread for a couple months as my credits ran out in September and I've been trying and trying to get a better deal. I had called probably 5 times in the past 3-4 months and each time been offered no credit at all so I figured I would be canceling in January when my contract runs out. I gave it another try tonight and hit the jackpot - I was offered two loyalty credits. One is for $20 per month for 12 months and one is for $60 for 12 months. Combined that gets me $80 per month off plus she gave me the sports pack for 6 months for free since I said I like watching sports mostly. No contract renewal required. I was shocked, guess I finally got lucky.


Your situation sounds similar to mine. How long have you been with DirecTV? If I may, how much was your bill before these recent credits?


----------



## dietamstel

Success with the loyalty department. Called last Friday as our previous credits expired on the 15th. With only saying that we were evaluating our TV programing costs with the upcoming increase in DirecTV prices after the first of the year. We offered $60 off for 12 months, $7 off HBO and SHO for 6 months that we were already subscribing to and 6 months free for Cinemax and Sports Pack. We accepted the offers and are very happy not to have to change to another provider for at least another year. Next step after the 12 months will be to drop down to the Preferred Xtra package to avoid the ridiculous RSN fee.

Our particulars for VaJim, our bill was going up to $172.48 with the 2018 price increase. Previously, we were at $165.28 and had a $50 discount for 2017 for a $115.28 net. So, the 2018 loyalty credit of $60 that we accepted gets us a lower bill for 2018 when compared to our net bill for 2017.


----------



## VaJim

Thanks to all the post concerning discounts being offered. What would also help is to let us know what percentage of the total bill the discount(s) mounted to. In the case of a DTV bill of over $200, a $50.00 dollar credit is ok, but to someone paying $125.00,...$50.00 credit would mean much more. Thanks


----------



## Spoonman27

Customer since 97. Monthly bill $124. Under contract until April. Called in last week and got 10 off a month for 12 months and a $100 visa gift card.


----------



## mmmccall

As for your question VA Jim, I have Xtra package with four tvs and my bill had gone from around $90 /month to around $140 or so after my credits expired (This is without Sunday Ticket which I always get and haggle a deal on). Now I should be around $70 or so per month with the $80 per month credits and the price increases going into effect.


----------



## machavez00

Both units arrived. Refurbished 44 and C61.


----------



## mini1

Starting to have issues with retention - I had a $30/m for 12 month credit expire 2 billing cycles ago and I cannot get it back. I tried calling multiple days in a row with no luck. They keep using the line "the automated system is not publishing credits right now, call back on the next cycle". They try to offer me sports channels which I don't watch and free equipment upgrades which I don't need but no credits.


----------



## dtv757

Spoonman27 said:


> Customer since 97. Monthly bill $124. Under contract until April. Called in last week and got 10 off a month for 12 months and a $100 visa gift card.


Visa card cool 
What promo is that? Do u have att cell phone or something

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## jpray72

I received a $55 credit for 12 momths no commitment and 4 months of showtime free.


----------



## VaJim

mini1 said:


> Starting to have issues with retention - I had a $30/m for 12 month credit expire 2 billing cycles ago and I cannot get it back. I tried calling multiple days in a row with no luck. They keep using the line "the automated system is not publishing credits right now, call back on the next cycle". They try to offer me sports channels which I don't watch and free equipment upgrades which I don't need but no credits.


My next question would be..."where do you want me to send your receivers/equipment to...?" There's too many other options available to keep anyone from begging. Time to move on.


----------



## reubenray

My bill (before new rates) was $117 for the Preferred Xtra with two DVR's. I got $55 off a month for 12 months with no contract extension.


----------



## Spoonman27

dtv757 said:


> Visa card cool
> What promo is that? Do u have att cell phone or something
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


I do not have ATT cell or landline.


----------



## markrw58

$30 a month credit just expired and was only offered $20 a month told her I wanted a larger credit and was told that was all she could do but told me to call back next week and see if I can get more. Disappointed it was such a low offer but I will try next week.


----------



## VaJim

It's amazing how some land a 'great' deal while others get crumbs.


----------



## dtv757

VaJim said:


> It's amazing how some land a 'great' deal while others get crumbs.


Yes I agree I tried calling again and for first time got nothing lol . Shocked me lol will try again once one of the promos ends

Usually they find something I don't have like free movie channels for 3 months etc . ..

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## VaJim

Called this morning and could not reach an agreement which I considered acceptable. After 15 years, I wave good-bye to DTV.


----------



## dtv757

VaJim said:


> Called this morning and could not reach an agreement which I considered acceptable. After 15 years, I wave good-bye to DTV.


Oh no hopefully your going go fios . 
I would hate to see u leave for Cox or Comcast .

My friend has D* and Cox and Cox picture is terrible . 
NBA is microblock/motionblur city

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## VaJim

No. I've been testing SlingTV for the past 3 months. It works for us and the bill is now less than a third of DTV.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

VaJim said:


> No. I've been testing SlingTV for the past 3 months. It works for us and the bill is now less than a third of DTV.


Did the same thing. Sling is rock solid for me and price can't be beat.


----------



## mjwagner

I got tired of begging for crumbs too. Switched to PSVue almost 12 months ago now. I have almost $1000 extra in my pocket instead of DirecTV’s and couldn’t be happier!


----------



## mini1

VaJim said:


> My next question would be..."where do you want me to send your receivers/equipment to...?" There's too many other options available to keep anyone from begging. Time to move on.


I thought about saying that. Would they say "OK, here is the address" or would they come back with a better offer?


----------



## VaJim

mini1 said:


> I thought about saying that. Would they say "OK, here is the address" or would they come back with a better offer?


They might, but you need to decide what you will accept before you call. They will try and shift you to a different programming level, sign you up for ATT phone service, drop a receiver, all sorts of things. It's all about value to you the consumer. I gave them a price, they refused, I walked. Pretty simple. Part of my decision was also based on I had already tested SlingTV which proved worthy. The other thing, any discounts that they offer you will eventually expire. I got tired of playing a game.


----------



## crackleback

Do we have any idea as to why some customers receive good discounts and others are offered crumbs? It certainly does not appear that it is based on longevity with DTV. Could it be that subscribers who don't purchase the entertainment packages or the sports packages get passed over? I don't have these but my monthly bill is about $140 and they are now talking a measly discount of $20 per month. I used to have no trouble getting $60 and more. Who knows........


----------



## jbuch

Called today and was offered nothing. They said they had no promotions going right now other than on premium movie channels. My $50/month credit just expired. Between cell phones and Directv, my new bill was $318. I've been with DirecTv since 1995 and yet they offered nothing. I'll either check with Dish or Charter or call back in a month to see if they have better offers. I was quite disappointed.


----------



## energyx

I was ready to call once my bill reflected the new base rates this month. To my surprise, they have credits offsetting these increases automatically:

01/23/18 Started credits for $7 off XTRA (all included).
01/23/18 Started credits for RSN Price Guarantee Ends: 07/2018.

RSN Price Guarantee Ends: 07/2018 -0.81

This is new... they must be really hurting right now. They have NEVER proactively provided any type of discount in the past.


----------



## techguy88

energyx said:


> I was ready to call once my bill reflected the new base rates this month. To my surprise, they have credits offsetting these increases automatically:
> 
> 01/23/18 Started credits for $7 off XTRA (all included).
> 01/23/18 Started credits for RSN Price Guarantee Ends: 07/2018.
> 
> RSN Price Guarantee Ends: 07/2018 -0.81
> 
> This is new... they must be really hurting right now. They have NEVER proactively provided any type of discount in the past.


They have always done this if you signed up for a New Customer Offer and they increase the rates mid-term their system will automatically apply Price Guarantee credits to the base package & RSN fee to keep your 1st year promo rate in effect until it expires. Once the New Customer Promo expires your package will go to the regular price then in effect.


----------



## techguy88

jbuch said:


> Called today and was offered nothing. They said they had no promotions going right now other than on premium movie channels. My $50/month credit just expired. Between cell phones and Directv, my new bill was $318. I've been with DirecTv since 1995 and yet they offered nothing. I'll either check with Dish or Charter or call back in a month to see if they have better offers. I was quite disappointed.


The thing is for Pay TV providers that do have discounts a common trend is during certain times of the year discounts would be less/non-existent during certain times of years. I've noticed with D* and more so when AT&T took them over is certain business quarters have more discounts available than others. It also depends on the market in your area and how competitive it is. You get more luck during Quarters 2 & 3 / Quarter 4 is a hit or miss / Quarter 1 is don't expect much. This kind of methodology also works for other providers like Dish, Comcast etc.

Now these are not set in stone like in Dish's case where they are losing more customers than is normal/comfortable and they are not signing up enough new customers to offset the loss they may ramp up offers outside of the typical trends.

Also with providers that have their own streaming services like Dish (Sling TV) & DirecTV (DirecTV Now) if signups for those services are going well they might not drastically shift their strategy since Sling TV & DirecTV Now subs are typically included with their parent company's traditional Pay TV service subscriber numbers.

But here are just some general trends I have observed through various online forums:

*Quarter 1 / January - March /* Providers offer less discounts during this period because it falls within the winter season and also due to price increase season.

For DTV: If your just coming off a big discount (like a $50 off for 12 months) they may only have $20 off for 12 months or less/none available. Typically competitive markets (Were talking at least 4 or more traditional pay TV providers or a local cable company has gotten very aggressive) or customers who may not have had a big discount in a while *might* be eligible for a larger discount.

For cable companies like Altice/Spectrum: forget it they won't offer anything and expect you to pay regular price

*Quarter 2 / April - June /* Offers start to ramp back up during this quarter typically around the mid-way point since the summer season is coming up and most people at this point likes to start taking vacations around late May and tend to disconnect/suspend more.

For DTV: Its possible if you were offered $20 off for 12 months (or less) last quarter and declined that the discount offer may have increased especially if you have been off a big discount for a few months by this point. In some cases the offer might be the same as last quarter or in few cases no offers might be available.

*Quarter 3 / July - September /* This is considered a high churn season because people are taking vacations, suspend one home and go to another, etc. This is also typically the quarter where people will switch around providers the most.


Most Providers: Since the NFL Regular Season starts this quarter providers (except D*) typically start to offer discounted/free "sports tier" subscriptions during the NFL season for both new & existing customers as a way to lure D* subs over who just want the RedZone and keep existing subs from switching to D* for the free NFL Sunday Ticket Max package. U-Verse is the only exception to this and instead they may try to get the customer to migrate over to D* as a new customer if they want the Red Zone or NFL Sunday Ticket.

DirecTV (no other AT&T services): NFL Sunday Ticket offers typically begin to appear for D* around mid-to-late August. While in 2016 D* didn't offer a free standalone RedZone loyalty option in 2017 they brought it back. So who knows if the free RedZone will appear in 2018. If you had Free NFL Sunday Ticket in 2017 you most likely won't qualify for another Free NFL Sunday Ticket season back to back but they may have discounted NFL ST available.

DirecTV & AT&T Wireless (post paid w/smartphone): Customers who qualify for "Gold" as part of the AT&T Thanks (loyalty program) program might be eligible for a discounted NFL Sunday Ticket Max subscription.

In 2016 & 2017 the offer was one time payment of $99.96 or a 4-pay installment plan @ $29.99/per installment. After the discounted season the NFL Sunday Ticket Basic plan will auto-renew unless you called to cancel prior to the start of the next season. In 2016 customers were required to call into D* and opt in. In 2017 they sent emails to eligible customers with a time period they had to respond and opt in via the email.

DirecTV/AT&T Internet (not DSL) & AT&T Wireless (post paid w/smartphone): Customers who are considered "Platinum" as part of AT&T Thanks (loyalty program) might get a complementary NFL Sunday Ticket Max subscription that does not auto-renew the following year at regular price. If you qualify AT&T typically sends out a letter or email.

AT&T did this in 2016 and 2017 and customers who were eligible were notified by email and didn't have to do anything to opt into this offer.

*Quarter 4 / October - December / *We have reached the end of the year and depending on the provider some will offer nothing, very little or want to finish the year out strong and will open up the discount pool.

Typically with D* this is where they start to wind down but still have significant discounts (2017 however was an exception where they were giving bigger discounts out like candy in late November though December as long as you didn't have 2 existing discounts on the account in most cases)

Hope this helps!


----------



## the2130

techguy88 said:


> The thing is for Pay TV providers that do have discounts a common trend is during certain times of the year discounts would be less/non-existent during certain times of years. I've noticed with D* and more so when AT&T took them over is certain business quarters have more discounts available than others. It also depends on the market in your area and how competitive it is. You get more luck during Quarters 2 & 3 / Quarter 4 is a hit or miss / Quarter 1 is don't expect much. This kind of methodology also works for other providers like Dish, Comcast etc.
> 
> Now these are not set in stone like in Dish's case where they are losing more customers than is normal/comfortable and they are not signing up enough new customers to offset the loss they may ramp up offers outside of the typical trends.
> 
> Also with providers that have their own streaming services like Dish (Sling TV) & DirecTV (DirecTV Now) if signups for those services are going well they might not drastically shift their strategy since Sling TV & DirecTV Now subs are typically included with their parent company's traditional Pay TV service subscriber numbers.
> 
> But here are just some general trends I have observed through various online forums:
> 
> *Quarter 1 / January - March /* Providers offer less discounts during this period because it falls within the winter season and also due to price increase season.
> 
> For DTV: If your just coming off a big discount (like a $50 off for 12 months) they may only have $20 off for 12 months or less/none available. Typically competitive markets (Were talking at least 4 or more traditional pay TV providers or a local cable company has gotten very aggressive) or customers who may not have had a big discount in a while *might* be eligible for a larger discount.
> 
> For cable companies like Altice/Spectrum: forget it they won't offer anything and expect you to pay regular price
> 
> *Quarter 2 / April - June /* Offers start to ramp back up during this quarter typically around the mid-way point since the summer season is coming up and most people at this point likes to start taking vacations around late May and tend to disconnect/suspend more.
> 
> For DTV: Its possible if you were offered $20 off for 12 months (or less) last quarter and declined that the discount offer may have increased especially if you have been off a big discount for a few months by this point. In some cases the offer might be the same as last quarter or in few cases no offers might be available.
> 
> *Quarter 3 / July - September /* This is considered a high churn season because people are taking vacations, suspend one home and go to another, etc. This is also typically the quarter where people will switch around providers the most.
> 
> 
> Most Providers: Since the NFL Regular Season starts this quarter providers (except D*) typically start to offer discounted/free "sports tier" subscriptions during the NFL season for both new & existing customers as a way to lure D* subs over who just want the RedZone and keep existing subs from switching to D* for the free NFL Sunday Ticket Max package. U-Verse is the only exception to this and instead they may try to get the customer to migrate over to D* as a new customer if they want the Red Zone or NFL Sunday Ticket.
> 
> DirecTV (no other AT&T services): NFL Sunday Ticket offers typically begin to appear for D* around mid-to-late August. While in 2016 D* didn't offer a free standalone RedZone loyalty option in 2017 they brought it back. So who knows if the free RedZone will appear in 2018. If you had Free NFL Sunday Ticket in 2017 you most likely won't qualify for another Free NFL Sunday Ticket season back to back but they may have discounted NFL ST available.
> 
> DirecTV & AT&T Wireless (post paid w/smartphone): Customers who qualify for "Gold" as part of the AT&T Thanks (loyalty program) program might be eligible for a discounted NFL Sunday Ticket Max subscription.
> 
> In 2016 & 2017 the offer was one time payment of $99.96 or a 4-pay installment plan @ $29.99/per installment. After the discounted season the NFL Sunday Ticket Basic plan will auto-renew unless you called to cancel prior to the start of the next season. In 2016 customers were required to call into D* and opt in. In 2017 they sent emails to eligible customers with a time period they had to respond and opt in via the email.
> 
> DirecTV/AT&T Internet (not DSL) & AT&T Wireless (post paid w/smartphone): Customers who are considered "Platinum" as part of AT&T Thanks (loyalty program) might get a complementary NFL Sunday Ticket Max subscription that does not auto-renew the following year at regular price. If you qualify AT&T typically sends out a letter or email.
> 
> AT&T did this in 2016 and 2017 and customers who were eligible were notified by email and didn't have to do anything to opt into this offer.
> 
> *Quarter 4 / October - December / *We have reached the end of the year and depending on the provider some will offer nothing, very little or want to finish the year out strong and will open up the discount pool.
> 
> Typically with D* this is where they start to wind down but still have significant discounts (2017 however was an exception where they were giving bigger discounts out like candy in late November though December as long as you didn't have 2 existing discounts on the account in most cases)
> 
> Hope this helps!


I got a big discount during the 1st quarter of last year, which doesn't jibe with your analysis.


----------



## techguy88

the2130 said:


> I got a big discount during the 1st quarter of last year, which doesn't jibe with your analysis.


Like I said its not set in stone and is a generalized trend of how the discount process works with most providers including D*.

This generally holds true for most customers of any company but just like with the English language there are multiple exceptions to the rules.

There will be some customers who call in that can get a big discount but for the most part companies like AT&T tend to stick to a certain pattern of when they have bigger offers versus smaller to no offers.

There are several business factors that each Pay TV company uses to determine discounts especially in the 1st Quarter:
- Competitive market: This can range from competitive cable companies or having more than the "traditional" three providers in your area (DirecTV, Dish and a cable company)
- High Churn market: The company has identified your market as a high churn market due to price and people tend to disconnect for price alone. This is where streaming alternatives will be lumped in. 
- Test market: Companies like to try new things to see if they will work or not before rolling out nationwide.
- Tenure & payment history: This impacts the offers you are eligible for. So if you have been with D* 3+ years and with great payment history this can increase what your eligible for especially if you are in a high churn or competitive market. 
- Commitment: Your out of an agreement and thus they will try to keep you more.
- Multiple AT&T services: For D* since AT&T acquired them this has an impact on your offers. They make more money off you if you have multiple services so giving you a big discount outside of normal general trends won't hurt the bank.

Adversely these will hurt your eligibility for discounts (applies to all quarters and all pay tv companies that give existing customers discounts):
- Too many credits: If you have had too many one time credits plus discounts within a short period of time you might not be eligible for a big discount. This means the company hasn't made a profit from you and is trying to recoup costs. After your account has been one time credit free/discount free for a while (typically 3-6 months) it becomes eligible again as long as you are not in a new agreement. 
- Payment history: If you are consistently getting your services interrupted you might not be eligible for anything. A key thing here for D* is if you have no premiums and are not eligible for a 2 for 1 premium offer due to being interrupted every month within a 6 to 12 month period you most likely won't be eligible for a substantial discount regardless of market trends. 
- Commitment: You just started a new 12 or 24 month commitment and haven't even finished the first half of it. 
- Low churn market: Your market has been identified as a low churn market where even streaming/OTA isn't an option so if you have an active commitment discounts are typically less here.


----------



## Glenee

I think years of service, attitude with previous Rep's( they make a note in your file),payment history, cost of buisness(change out of equipment,service calls) and time of year all are in the equation.
IMHO


----------



## dtv757

techguy88 said:


> Like I said its not set in stone and is a generalized trend of how the discount process works with most providers including D*.
> 
> This generally holds true for most customers of any company but just like with the English language there are multiple exceptions to the rules.
> 
> There will be some customers who call in that can get a big discount but for the most part companies like AT&T tend to stick to a certain pattern of when they have bigger offers versus smaller to no offers.
> 
> There are several business factors that each Pay TV company uses to determine discounts especially in the 1st Quarter:
> - Competitive market: This can range from competitive cable companies or having more than the "traditional" three providers in your area (DirecTV, Dish and a cable company)
> - High Churn market: The company has identified your market as a high churn market due to price and people tend to disconnect for price alone. This is where streaming alternatives will be lumped in.
> - Test market: Companies like to try new things to see if they will work or not before rolling out nationwide.
> - Tenure & payment history: This impacts the offers you are eligible for. So if you have been with D* 3+ years and with great payment history this can increase what your eligible for especially if you are in a high churn or competitive market.
> - Commitment: Your out of an agreement and thus they will try to keep you more.
> - Multiple AT&T services: For D* since AT&T acquired them this has an impact on your offers. They make more money off you if you have multiple services so giving you a big discount outside of normal general trends won't hurt the bank.
> 
> Adversely these will hurt your eligibility for discounts (applies to all quarters and all pay tv companies that give existing customers discounts):
> - Too many credits: If you have had too many one time credits plus discounts within a short period of time you might not be eligible for a big discount. This means the company hasn't made a profit from you and is trying to recoup costs. After your account has been one time credit free/discount free for a while (typically 3-6 months) it becomes eligible again as long as you are not in a new agreement.
> - Payment history: If you are consistently getting your services interrupted you might not be eligible for anything. A key thing here for D* is if you have no premiums and are not eligible for a 2 for 1 premium offer due to being interrupted every month within a 6 to 12 month period you most likely won't be eligible for a substantial discount regardless of market trends.
> - Commitment: You just started a new 12 or 24 month commitment and haven't even finished the first half of it.
> - Low churn market: Your market has been identified as a low churn market where even streaming/OTA isn't an option so if you have an active commitment discounts are typically less here.


Yes cable companies tend to be extra competitive in areas where fiber is available .

They tend to offer bigger discounts in those markets

It seems like just about anyone with line of site can get D* Or E*

But only select areas within a market can get FTTH.

Also I agree on commitment, 
Feels like I had better deals before I signed up for 4k 2 year agreement . Now my promos are slim lol

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## grover517

I called last week to simply find out when my current commitment ends (which is still 6 months away) and although the initial rep I spoke with could not provide that info (overseas call center?) and would have to forward me to someone else, he offered me a 38.00 off for 6 months in sports pack and movie channel discounts. Then after being transferred, the rep I spoke with next (US based rep in Idaho), gave me my commitment end date, mentioned that he saw my 38.00/mo discount and said "I can beat that"!. He then knocked off another 40.00 off a month for 12 months. I asked for neither discount but was offered them anyway. FIRST time that has ever happened in over 2 decades with D*.


----------



## Yodaluver281

I see a lot of people suggesting that longevity helps you but I strongly disagree. I think it hurts you immensely. Once you've been with them 5 years or more, they assume that if you haven't switched yet, you won't so, they give you nothing. And it's usually a good gamble on their part as many people are creatures of habit and don't want to go through the hassle of switching.

Other than my introductory deal in 2007, which was decent but not great, I only got one deal from DTV. When I upgraded to a Genie, I got $20 off a month for 12 months. That was it and that was four years ago. We had no discounts before that or since and we still get nothing when we call in. We have the second highest programming tier, the HD Extra Pack, and, until last September, we had HBO and Sunday Ticket for 10 years, both of whom we paid full price for. We're set to autopay so, we've never been late in payment or paid less than owed. Never. We apparently have SUCKER written in our customer files and so do many others. It's as simple as that.


----------



## MysteryMan

Yodaluver281 said:


> I see a lot of people suggesting that longevity helps you but I strongly disagree. I think it hurts you immensely. Once you've been with them 5 years or more, they assume that if you haven't switched yet, you won't so, they give you nothing. And it's usually a good gamble on their part as many people are creatures of habit and don't want to go through the hassle of switching.
> 
> Other than my introductory deal in 2007, which was decent but not great, I only got one deal from DTV. When I upgraded to a Genie, I got $20 off a month for 12 months. That was it and that was four years ago. We had no discounts before that or since and we still get nothing when we call in. We have the second highest programming tier, the HD Extra Pack, and, until last September, we had HBO and Sunday Ticket for 10 years, both of whom we paid full price for. We're set to autopay so, we've never been late in payment or paid less than owed. Never. We apparently have SUCKER written in our customer files and so do many others. It's as simple as that.


I've been with DIRECTV for 22+ years, have a excellent payment record, am out of contract and subscribe to Premier, HD Extra Pack, MLB and NFL Sunday Ticket Max. Have gotten NFL Sunday Ticket Max for $99.96 (four payments of $24.99) for the past two years. It's called CSR roulette.


----------



## DFWHD

We were with DirecTV for close to 22 years, and the last 11 years with AT&T internet service and AT&T wireless for the family (total bill was $560 in late 2017 with $240 of that being DirecTV). With the January 2018 price increase, our monthly AT&T bill became more than half of our monthly mortgage payment and we decided it had to stop. After numerous calls to customer service and the cancellation line with no discounts offered, in late January we suspended our account. When I called to suspend, the CSR asked why we were suspending, I told her it got too expensive and we were testing out alternatives, all she said was "I understand". For the last three weeks we've been living with a Tivo Roamio, Tivo Mini and Playstation Vue streaming service with our Apple TVs and so far the family is fine with it. I ask the my wife and son at least once a week how it is going and the answer has been basically "fine". Our total monthly outlay for TV is now right at $80 with all movie channels (either via PS Vue or directly from the provider). The cost of the Tivos, swill be recouped in a couple of months and the rest is money in the bank.

Don't get me wrong, I love DirecTV and would love to keep it, but the savings is huge. I really felt like I was going to miss it, but so far have not. Here is the funny part... When we first went to DirecTV, it was because our cable bill was too high (remember, back then it was DirecTV and USSB - there's a blast from the past!). I remember paying $180 for a Sony receiver and dish back then during a Black Friday sale and installed it myself. At that time, that was a big purchase with a new baby, but it was so much better and less expensive than cable. Now that baby is a senior in college and if you adjust our 2018 TV bill after cutting the cord to 1996 based on inflation, we're now paying about the same as we were when we first subscribed. Not too shabby.

For all those getting discounts, that's awesome. For those that get shut out like me, life is good cutting the cord.


----------



## energyx

DFWHD said:


> We were with DirecTV for close to 22 years, and the last 11 years with AT&T internet service and AT&T wireless for the family (total bill was $560 in late 2017 with $240 of that being DirecTV). With the January 2018 price increase, our monthly AT&T bill became more than half of our monthly mortgage payment and we decided it had to stop.
> 
> For all those getting discounts, that's awesome. For those that get shut out like me, life is good cutting the cord.


If you're good with ATT coverage, you should look at Cricket. Could save another $100/mo depending how many lines you have.


----------



## mjwagner

DFWHD said:


> We were with DirecTV for close to 22 years, and the last 11 years with AT&T internet service and AT&T wireless for the family (total bill was $560 in late 2017 with $240 of that being DirecTV). With the January 2018 price increase, our monthly AT&T bill became more than half of our monthly mortgage payment and we decided it had to stop. After numerous calls to customer service and the cancellation line with no discounts offered, in late January we suspended our account. When I called to suspend, the CSR asked why we were suspending, I told her it got too expensive and we were testing out alternatives, all she said was "I understand". For the last three weeks we've been living with a Tivo Roamio, Tivo Mini and Playstation Vue streaming service with our Apple TVs and so far the family is fine with it. I ask the my wife and son at least once a week how it is going and the answer has been basically "fine". Our total monthly outlay for TV is now right at $80 with all movie channels (either via PS Vue or directly from the provider). The cost of the Tivos, swill be recouped in a couple of months and the rest is money in the bank.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love DirecTV and would love to keep it, but the savings is huge. I really felt like I was going to miss it, but so far have not. Here is the funny part... When we first went to DirecTV, it was because our cable bill was too high (remember, back then it was DirecTV and USSB - there's a blast from the past!). I remember paying $180 for a Sony receiver and dish back then during a Black Friday sale and installed it myself. At that time, that was a big purchase with a new baby, but it was so much better and less expensive than cable. Now that baby is a senior in college and if you adjust our 2018 TV bill after cutting the cord to 1996 based on inflation, we're now paying about the same as we were when we first subscribed. Not too shabby.
> 
> For all those getting discounts, that's awesome. For those that get shut out like me, life is good cutting the cord.


I was right there with you, before DirecTV was even called DirecTV. I bought my first receiver and dish from the local HiFi store (they went out of business a LONG time ago) and also installed it myself. Thing was, back then they were not only cheaper than our local cable co but the picture quality was much better. And for a long time DirecTV was at the cutting edge of new technology. That is what got me here on these forums in the first place..."edgecutters". Unfortunately as far as I can tell DirecTV has gotten fat and lazy. Technology is passing them by (you want the most 4k HDR and DV content? ...DirecTV ain't where it's at) just look at DirecTV Now, IMHO they are at the back of the OTT provider pack trying to play catch up. Their pricing has gotten ridiculous and they are price gouging their most loyal customers forcing them to call and beg for scraps every so many months just to get the price down to something they might be able to stomach. Maybe it all started to go south with them after the AT&T acquisition, I don't know, but I think it started before that. Kind of sad really. I wish them well. I have moved on and honestly am glad I did. I like the cloud DVR with PSVue much better and NetFlix, Amazon, and VUDU are where it's at for 4k streaming content.


----------



## kocuba

So I started with the chat option to see what they could do for me. Best he could do for me was to sign my phone number up to receive a text with offers in the next 15 days. So I called the 800-531-500 number and talked to "Joe." For the first two minutes I was unsure if I was talking to a real person or a computer reacting to my response. After 5 minutes with him and no luck I got transferred over to the Loyalty dept. With in the first 2 minutes I have an offer of $40 off for 12 months and a 12 month commitment. The commitment does not bother me so I took it and threw in the $5 a month savings for Auto Bill pay.


----------



## cinaz

*11/6/2017 - *Receiver constantly Pixelating
Resolution:
-new receiver - free
-30 day warranty - free
-30 day protection plan - free
-shipping waived
Cancel protection plan by December 4, 2017 so we don't continue to be billed for it.
Told I could cancel the protection plan the day after the work was done (if work needed to be done)

*11/9/2017 - *New receiver pixelates
Resolution:
Set service call for November 13.
Had to reschedule as tech couldnt get to the dish with the trailor in the way
Rescheduled to 11/20


45.00 taken off for 12 months - to 11/2018
Dec Bill should be 61-62.00

*11/20/2017* - new service call
Resolution:
Replaced dish and wiring. Couldnt find anything inside causing the problem. Told the pixelization is a known and ongoing issue.

*11/21/2017* I called and cancelled the Protection Plan

*12/18/2017* Bill has 99.00 fee for Protection Plan on it
Resolution:
Asked to speak with a supervisor - name: xyza (siza)
Ref # 218970765341
Back office will call in 4-5 days
Took another 30.00 a month of the bill til 12/17/2018
Bill should now be 26.99 plus taxes and fees
Told to pay only 55.87. Paid 55.87 on 12/18/17

*12/27/2017 * Back Office never called. 99.00 is still on the bill
Resolution:
Talked to Rocio (supervisor)
Refused to remove the 99.00. Refused to escalate. Said we should not have been told we could cancel after the service. Said most he could do was take off 49.99
So we needed now to pay 50.00

*12/28/2017* now the bill is 69.00
Resolution:
Spoke with Ian
Then to supervisor Jed
Bill should be 19.01 per 12/27
Supervisor escatlating again to Back Office.
Says pay the 69.00
Wait for reply from Back Office in 7-10 days

*2/13/18 * Back office never called. Checking on that 99.00 fee.
Also On demand and rewind no longer work.
Cannot download to devices to watch from anywhere
poke with Marge.
Resolution:
The 99.00 fee - Marge tried to escalate it. Took forever so she went to her supervisor. Her supervisor overrode the system and approved the credit. It has been applied to the account.
Confirmation #: R21-22717586066

Bill is now -114.00 YAHOO!!! Gonna wind up with 3 months no bill.

I reset the dvr before calling. Also ran the speed test. Speed test came back Instant Watching - 4K Result Code: 88-741.
Tech support says because of that we have to wait 24 hours to see if it corrected it on its own. His supervisor will phone me 2/14/18 between 11am-1pm.

*2/14/2018*
Direct tv tech support phone about the rewind and streaming issues.
Resolution: none
Was told both issues are none, there are tickets for them and they are being worked on.
"We just need to keep checking to see if they work"


----------



## rjhseven

ATT is the lowest of the low, the scum of the earth, the evilist one amongst evildoers. They billed me $700 for a FREE movers deal and deducted $700 from my bank account the next day. They then issued a credit for a smaller amount that should have been refunded immediately. That credit has been sitting in that old account since Dec 8th. They start a new account at my new address AFTER 3 MISSED appointments (with no courtesy calls or text to say they were not coming), my internet service was finally installed on Jan 5. They are ONLY OPTION in my subdivision.

Today, l wake up and my computer was locked up like Carrie’s on last nights Homeland. “Pay me XXX ANOUNT OF MONEY TO GET YOUR INTERNET WORKING AGAIN”. Every link brought up the same message. I called the s** and they said the credit could not be used against the new account and I had to pay $160 for internet service even though the ATT Store who processed the order promised me Gigabit service for $30 per month as I was being treated as a new customer even though I have been with Directv 25 friggin years and ATT 2 years. I have that in store reps writing. I asked for a receipt at the store and she lied and said it would be emailed. It never was. 

I hate those bastards. I was transferred 4 times, took an hour and 45 minutes out of my day and the b**** who took my payment refused to unlock my internet to allow me to pay the money I didn’t owe. Thus I had to pay $5 fee and she refused to waive $5 phone payment fee. I have a 860 Fico credit score and have never been late with Direct Tv or ATT. I had looked on line at both accounts (they split them up even though the ATT processed the order as a bundle) and the internet account showed a $301 credit and said no payment due at this time. Directv account was due in two days-i paid $100 more than was quoted me in writing by ATT store. To top it off, the $301 credit should have been used to pay my bill of $160; she said probably another six to eight weeks I will get refund. So they have held the installation overcharge for possibly 17 weeks before I get a refund. 

I know this is long and most will just read a few lines and move on. But this is borderline illegal and surely unethical. Trump is at odds with ATT because they are trying to buy CNN. I hope he gives them hell, prevents the acquisition and causes ATT severe financial loss. For those who read this whole thing, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Holydoc

rjhseven said:


> For those who read this whole thing, what are your thoughts?


I do feel bad for you and think it is almost criminal that they did not tell you those conditions. However you would probably be better off starting a new topic rather than posting here in a topic discussing how to save money.


----------



## jimmie57

rjhseven said:


> ATT is the lowest of the low, the scum of the earth, the evilist one amongst evildoers. They billed me $700 for a FREE movers deal and deducted $700 from my bank account the next day. They then issued a credit for a smaller amount that should have been refunded immediately. That credit has been sitting in that old account since Dec 8th. They start a new account at my new address AFTER 3 MISSED appointments (with no courtesy calls or text to say they were not coming), my internet service was finally installed on Jan 5. They are ONLY OPTION in my subdivision.
> 
> Today, l wake up and my computer was locked up like Carrie's on last nights Homeland. "Pay me XXX ANOUNT OF MONEY TO GET YOUR INTERNET WORKING AGAIN". Every link brought up the same message. I called the s** and they said the credit could not be used against the new account and I had to pay $160 for internet service even though the ATT Store who processed the order promised me Gigabit service for $30 per month as I was being treated as a new customer even though I have been with Directv 25 friggin years and ATT 2 years. I have that in store reps writing. I asked for a receipt at the store and she lied and said it would be emailed. It never was.
> 
> I hate those bastards. I was transferred 4 times, took an hour and 45 minutes out of my day and the b**** who took my payment refused to unlock my internet to allow me to pay the money I didn't owe. Thus I had to pay $5 fee and she refused to waive $5 phone payment fee. I have a 860 Fico credit score and have never been late with Direct Tv or ATT. I had looked on line at both accounts (they split them up even though the ATT processed the order as a bundle) and the internet account showed a $301 credit and said no payment due at this time. Directv account was due in two days-i paid $100 more than was quoted me in writing by ATT store. To top it off, the $301 credit should have been used to pay my bill of $160; she said probably another six to eight weeks I will get refund. So they have held the installation overcharge for possibly 17 weeks before I get a refund.
> 
> I know this is long and most will just read a few lines and move on. But this is borderline illegal and surely unethical. Trump is at odds with ATT because they are trying to buy CNN. I hope he gives them hell, prevents the acquisition and causes ATT severe financial loss. For those who read this whole thing, what are your thoughts?


First thing I would tell you is to never let a company direct deduct money from your Bank Account. All bills that you want to Auto Pay should be to a Charge Card.
Getting the new customer discounts is not a good thing to do if you have been a customer for a long time as you state you have. Most times the are voided out. Being a customer and moving, you are supposed to take your receivers with you. Did you do that ?

AT&T is notorious for telling you one thing and it winds up being something else. I always have them send me an email while I am talking to them for what we just discussed. The lady across the street from me had a similar experience when she added internet and switched her phone to internet base for a lower monthly bill. She was charged a god awful amount for installation when they told her it would be free. She was put on a plan that gave her only 200 minutes on her home phone when it was supposed to be unlimited, etc. She stayed after them for days and days before she ever got it fixed. The final thing she told them was that she was tired of this situation and to tell here where they wanted their equipment returned to and to turn it all off.

Since you have been a customer for a long time, Call the 800-824-9077 number and tell them about this. Do not get mad and cuss them, be nice. See what they can tell you. Good luck straightening this out.


----------



## MysteryMan

Auto Pay accounts remind me of the Chinese saying "A fool and his money are soon parted.".


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Auto Pay accounts remind me of the Chinese saying "A fool and his money are soon parted.".


I auto pay my DirecTV, AT&T home phone, Electric bill, mother's home phone bill, my cell phone bill. Paypal is also set up to be paid by my CC.
Have been doing this for at least 15 years. Never had a problem with it. I would pay my natural gas and water but they do not have that feature. On top of that I use a CC that gives me 2% back on all purchases.
All are set up to send me an email before my CC is charged.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jimmie57 said:


> I auto pay my DirecTV, AT&T home phone, Electric bill, mother's home phone bill. Paypal is also set up to be paid by my CC.
> Have been doing this for at least 15 years. Never had a problem with it. I would pay my natural gas and water but they do not have that feature. On top of that I use a CC that gives me 2% back on all purchases.
> AT&T, DirecTV and TXU electric all are set up to send me an email before my CC is charged.


The only thing you have to remember is updating the CC expiration date every few years. Hopefully you have reminders set up for that.


----------



## jimmie57

TheRatPatrol said:


> The only thing you have to remember is updating the CC expiration date every few years. Hopefully you have reminders set up for that.


Yes, my reminder is when I get a new one in the mail. It only takes a few minutes to do that and I use the same CC for all of them. I have another one to use for every day purchases. It gives me 3% on groceries and gas.


----------



## codespy

jimmie57 said:


> Yes, my reminder is when I get a new one in the mail. It only takes a few minutes to do that and I use the same CC for all of them. I have another one to use for every day purchases. It gives me 3% on groceries and gas.


Us too, on Autopay with credit card in case of disputes. We use same card for DirecTV, insurance payments, everyday use and groceries for rebates/promotions for over 17 years now and pay it off every month (I get paid once a month).

Had to do Autopay with DirecTV back in 2010 and again in 2012 when the 24month free HD service promotion was available. That was nice having 4 years of no HD fees.


----------



## rjhseven

Holydoc said:


> I do feel bad for you and think it is almost criminal that they did not tell you those conditions. However you would probably be better off starting a new topic rather than posting here in a topic discussing how to save money.


Everywhere I post this, some poster tell me tp ost somewhere else. Specifically gave me this thread I will delete and start a new thread.


----------



## rjhseven

MysteryMan said:


> Auto Pay accounts remind me of the Chinese saying "A fool and his money are soon parted.".


I have a very high credit score due to auto pay. Had to go in hospital 18 months ago and it was a lifesaver. Have probably 13-17 monthly bills on auto pay. Held out a long time on ATT/Directv but signed up last year; it is NOT ON AUTO PAY anymore.


----------



## MysteryMan

rjhseven said:


> I have a very high credit score due to auto pay. Had to go in hospital 18 months ago and it was a lifesaver. Have probably 13-17 monthly bills on auto pay. Held out a long time on ATT/Directv but signed up last year; it is NOT ON AUTO PAY anymore.


I've maintained a high credit score without using auto pay for over 50 years.


----------



## inkahauts

MysteryMan said:


> I've maintained a high credit score without using auto pay for over 50 years.


Auto Pay is fantastic. Are you talking about allowing people access directly to your bank account? Yeah I never do that either but charging my credit card that gives me money back for all charges is smart for a whole host of reasons.

Not sure how any of that changes your credit score though, as either way you have charges and payoffs the same every month. (Assuming you are like me and pay bills in full)


----------



## etexlady

I've gotta do something. My bill after the latest fee increase is $230. Been a subscriber since 2007 and for all of that time, I have had the Premier package. For the last few years I have had one Genie, one DVR and two minis. Programming also includes the HD extra pack and I pay the Regional sports fee. I am out of contract, have no active discounts and have not requested any in at least 2-3 years. I really don't want to cancel but I need a better price. If they won't lower the cost of the Premier package significantly I may drop down to the Ultimate package, drop the premium channels except for HBO, keep the HD extra pack and the sports pack, and replace the DVR with a mini. I have ATT wireless so I guess I could get some kind of discount ($15/month) and maybe free HBO? I've just resisted linking my wireless and DTV due to some horror stores I've heard. I would like to do some due diligence before I call but I cannot find what the fees are for current customers. Can anyone tell me where to look?


----------



## BrucePadgett

There’s no need to link your accounts to get significant discounts. Phone 800-824-9077 to explain your situation, and there’s a good chance you’ll be pleasantly surprised. Good luck.


----------



## Lodi25

Back in November I was able to get $40 off for 1 year with a 1 year contract along with Showtime free for 6 months too. I also have additional $10 off and $5 off credits too. However even with all these credits and discounts along with the new price increase, my bill is now around $95. I called in 2 days ago to downgrade from Choice to Entertainment. The lady on the phone was very nice and was even trying very hard to see if I was eligible for any more discounts. She gave me free HBO and Cinemax for 6 months. It was kind of unusual, she was really looking hard to find me discounts and even said call back immediately when the promotions expire. I just signed up for Hulu TV a few days ago. It's ok, but not perfect. I guess we'll play it by ear and see what happens.


----------



## TimB

AT&T is not even trying anymore. Up until today, I was an 18 year customer. This last fall was the final straw, when after going 4-5 years without requesting a single retention credit, I couldn't get 1 cent discounted from Sunday Ticket. I had one rep "promise" me via chat that I would receive an e-mail for a discounted/free rate, but nothing. When I called back, I was told I was lying about that previous conversation (even with chat transcripts (LOL)), and the best they could do was $10 per month for 6 months. Thanks guys.

Fortunately, now that there is an alternative to Sunday Ticket for live access NFL (non-US NFL Game Pass and a VPN), the one thing tying me to D* is gone. I called to cancel, and the (I assume) retention rep that I was transferred to didn't offer anything. She acknowledged that I was a long time subscriber, and that they would hate to see me go. After a 15 second pause, "would you like the account termination to be effective tonight at midnight?". Sure, sounds great. Not that it would have made any difference, but I would have thought that they would have at least tried to keep my business. I guess they must be drowning in new Sat customers, and cord-cutting is having no effect on their bottom line. /s /s /s 

Anyway, I might get a follow up call with an offer, but it wouldn't surprise me if I don't. I do love how the call ended with "Is there anything else I can help you with today?". My usual rote response is "no, not now", but in this case, the proper answer is "No, not ever again!"


----------



## R_Willis

Just called the other day, been with them since ~2002.

My bill was ~140 (3 rooms, Genie DVR w/ whole home, HD, and middle channel package)

Got $40/mo off for 1yr along with replacing two of my aging boxes with newer C61R Genie Mini (self install) for free.

I'm entered into a 1yr programming agreement and plan to call back next year.


----------



## trainman

I have just one Genie DVR and am on the expired Choice Xtra Classic package with no premiums. I hadn't been on a discount for a while. Called the direct retention number today and just asked if I was eligible for any discounts. I was quickly offered $45 off per month for a year (with a 1-year commitment), and a free 6 months of either HBO, Showtime, or Sports Pack.


----------



## boukengreen

Other day I called for my grand parents and got $40 off for 12 months without even asking after removing the sports pack since I had to move in with my parents from there due to my grandmother no longer able to take care of me.


----------



## tegelad

That is my feeling ... my near to the end last straw was forgetting to kill of an MLB package. I asked do you want me to pay for 4 more payments for something I will never watch ... or would you like me to re-up next year for NFL and NBA? 4 payments of MLB is what they desire.

I had the extra protection services, and I reduced that to the bare minimum. If internet around me was stable I would be gone, but I am stuck for a little while longer ... Their picture quality is still good, their Genie 2 is a "C-" at best, and their service is an D- at this moment ... they are not worth a $230-$280/month bill ....

It is sad to watch this train wreak to only realize that they literally don't care anymore ....



TimB said:


> AT&T is not even trying anymore. Up until today, I was an 18 year customer. This last fall was the final straw, when after going 4-5 years without requesting a single retention credit, I couldn't get 1 cent discounted from Sunday Ticket. I had one rep "promise" me via chat that I would receive an e-mail for a discounted/free rate, but nothing. When I called back, I was told I was lying about that previous conversation (even with chat transcripts (LOL)), and the best they could do was $10 per month for 6 months. Thanks guys.
> 
> Fortunately, now that there is an alternative to Sunday Ticket for live access NFL (non-US NFL Game Pass and a VPN), the one thing tying me to D* is gone. I called to cancel, and the (I assume) retention rep that I was transferred to didn't offer anything. She acknowledged that I was a long time subscriber, and that they would hate to see me go. After a 15 second pause, "would you like the account termination to be effective tonight at midnight?". Sure, sounds great. Not that it would have made any difference, but I would have thought that they would have at least tried to keep my business. I guess they must be drowning in new Sat customers, and cord-cutting is having no effect on their bottom line. /s /s /s
> 
> Anyway, I might get a follow up call with an offer, but it wouldn't surprise me if I don't. I do love how the call ended with "Is there anything else I can help you with today?". My usual rote response is "no, not now", but in this case, the proper answer is "No, not ever again!"


----------



## dkhbrit

My bill had been creeping up for a while and I'm paying for boxes that I frankly never use. I recently got a 4K TV so I called to upgrade my equipment and the results are pretty dire. The 4K stuff looks great but everything else looks worse. I streamed/dl rented movie last weekend and the quality was awful. They're coming today to disconnect the service. 10 years a customer and they didn't even attempt to keep me. Fortunately have a better alternative available in Dallas area so I'm OK. It really does seem like they are not bothered about their existing customer base.


----------



## linuspbmo

I had a $50 credit fall off last month so I called in today. They offered me a $30 a month off with free Showtime for 4 months. I still have 8 months of $60 off so my bill is now $54 a month instead of $140. I'm out of contract and was on the phone less than 10 minutes.


----------



## joshjr

dkhbrit said:


> My bill had been creeping up for a while and I'm paying for boxes that I frankly never use. I recently got a 4K TV so I called to upgrade my equipment and the results are pretty dire. The 4K stuff looks great but everything else looks worse. I streamed/dl rented movie last weekend and the quality was awful. They're coming today to disconnect the service. 10 years a customer and they didn't even attempt to keep me. Fortunately have a better alternative available in Dallas area so I'm OK. It really does seem like they are not bothered about their existing customer base.


If you just got the 4K equipment are you under a commitment?


----------



## joshjr

During the NFL season last season I was told I would get $30 off a month for a year and free Sunday Ticket. Got that. Then called back about something else recently and was given $40 off a month for a year, $15 off a month for upping cellular data plan, free HBO for life, free Max for 6 months, free Sports Pack for 6 months and half off the HD Extra pack for 3 months. I couldnt pass that up. Works for me.


----------



## grecorj

joshjr said:


> During the NFL season last season I was told I would get $30 off a month for a year and free Sunday Ticket. Got that. Then called back about something else recently and was given $40 off a month for a year, $15 off a month for upping cellular data plan, free HBO for life, free Max for 6 months, free Sports Pack for 6 months and half off the HD Extra pack for 3 months. I couldnt pass that up. Works for me.


Free HBO for life?? Wow. That's a new one.


----------



## dtv757

grecorj said:


> Free HBO for life?? Wow. That's a new one.


I think the HBO for life is for customer that also have att wireless

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## techguy88

dtv757 said:


> I think the HBO for life is for customer that also have att wireless
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


Its been that way since AT&T came out with these Unlimited plans last year.

If you get Unlimited Choice Enhanced or Unlimited Plus Enhanced you will receive HBO (and HBO GO app) free and it will stay like this until you downgrade below Unlimited Choice Enhanced.

If you disconnect DirecTV but keep the Unlimited Choice Enhanced you can just sign up for a free DTV Now account and link it up with your AT&T Wireless account to continue getting the free HBO.

If you have Unlimited Plus Enhanced you get a $15 discount on your DTV bill plus the free HBO. (Prior to 11/11/17 the discount was $25)


----------



## Soulweeper

I've been a customer since '97, and like many have stated, the bill has creeped up to an unacceptable amount, and I don't have the top package or anything extra. I have the XTRA package, and two receivers. My last $25/month discount was just applied, so next month, my bill will be about $135. Unless I get another promotion/discount. It's the first time my wife and I have EVER considered switching to dish.

I've never called up, screaming and yelling, or threatened to go to Dish. I've always just told them kit was getting too expensive, or simply, are there any promotions I can have.

Just curious what approach some of you use, as I need to make the call.


----------



## Spoonman27

Soulweeper said:


> I've been a customer since '97, and like many have stated, the bill has creeped up to an unacceptable amount, and I don't have the top package or anything extra. I have the XTRA package, and two receivers. My last $25/month discount was just applied, so next month, my bill will be about $135. Unless I get another promotion/discount. It's the first time my wife and I have EVER considered switching to dish.
> 
> I've never called up, screaming and yelling, or threatened to go to Dish. I've always just told them kit was getting too expensive, or simply, are there any promotions I can have.
> 
> Just curious what approach some of you use, as I need to make the call.


I mention that I have sling streaming and am considering going to dish or comcast. I state that my bill is too high and I'm wondering if that person can help me get it lower.


----------



## the2130

I called in a few days ago after my last discount expired. My bill was up to $298 including my Gb Internet service. I have the Premier package, in addition to Sunday Ticket and MLB EI. I also have AT&T cell phone service, which is billed separately. They gave me $15 a month discount for a year, and $28 off the 4 premium channel packages for 6 months. Total is $348 over a year. Not as much as I was hoping for or as much as others have reported getting, but better than nothing. I guess i could have declined and tried again, but who knows if the next person I speak to will give me anything. 

The CSR did say I could get another $15 a month off my cell service by telling them I have DirecTV, but when I called they said there was no such discount.


----------



## jimmie57

I called today to the customer loyalty department at 1-800-824-9077.
I told them my discounts had dropped off and I would like to see if we could put them back.
He said he could save me $300 to $500 off my bill. I told him I did not want to change equipment or my package, just lower my bill please.
He looked and said he could give me $25 per month off for 12 months. I then asked if he could find something else to add to that. He said he could add $7 month off each of the HBO, Showtime and Starz packages for 6 months. I told him that was great and thank you very much.


----------



## 7thton

jimmie57 said:


> He said he could save me $300 to $500 off my bill.


Did he mean over the course of a year or something?


----------



## tegelad

After being with them since May 1995, I ended up finally cancelling, the cheapest that they were willing to go for Genie 2, 3 TVs and everything (not including MLB,NBA,NFL e.g) was $150 for 12 months. After 35 minutes and then at the very end they offered for me to go to the "VIP" section to talk more, but as I had some work I had to do and my patience was running thin "and" I didn't want to hear about ATT Cell service $15 .... I said thanks but no thanks.

Service is officially "dead" and gone IMO. The quality has been stable, but frankly I have noticed on a JS9500 Samsung that the quality via the Nvidia Shield and a variety of streaming services to be better then DirecTV ... (that was a shock).

What was funny was I could have Youtube TV, Sony Vue and Sling full packages and still be cheaper then DirecTV with faster remote responses ....

So ... $100 is the maximum over 12 months one should expect (assuming you don't get the freebies of NFL or NBA or MLB ....


----------



## jimmie57

7thton said:


> Did he mean over the course of a year or something?


I did not ask, but what he gave me is $426 for the year.


----------



## mitchinpa

I called a month ago, when my 2 year contract was up. I did not threaten to leave, only explained I have a firestick now, and I was thinking of dropping my premium channels. I was already getting a $50 credit for a year from their "holiday special", which apparently they run, but don't advertise, every December. My sister in law told me about that special, I called, and got it. No idea how she heard about it. She actually got $60 off. Anyway, I had the Ultimate package, with all the Premiums. 1 genie, 2 other tvs connected with the minis. I was paying a little over $150/month, with the previously mentioned discount. They moved me into the Premier package, added the Sports package, and got my bill down to a little over $60/month. The discounts on the premiums ($7/each) run out in 6 months, which she told me to call back, as they offer those to anyone that ask, and the other discounts will run out in a year. I am not an ATT wireless customer. Also, I recently got a new 4k tv, and inquired about getting a 4k receiver, but they would have to put me in a contract, so I declined. I was in complete shock after the phone call. My guess is, people cutting the cord is starting to really hit all providers, and they'd rather have a subscriber paying less, than one not paying at all. After all, all their negotiations with content providers are based on number of subscribers, not revenue.


----------



## Soulweeper

I called earlier in the week, to the retention department, at 800-824-9077, and the first girl I got, said all the system had available, was $5 off for 12 months, but they have a VIP department, that handles long term customers, something like that....and she could transfer me, and she did. In less than 5 minutes, the lady told me she could give me $62/month off, for 12 months, no new equipment, and HBO, Starz, Showtime, and Pornomax (Cinemax) free for 3 months, with a one year commitment. Sold! I noticed I didn't get an email confirmation, so I logged into Directv, and didn't see my credit, but I had a notice that I was scheduled for a disconnect. WTF? So, called back, the girl looks into it, and said I was supposed to get an installation date, which would be when it would be disconnected/reconnected. I guess that's the "trick", as it was called a customer win back, but you have to be disconnected. 

Anyway, the girl transfers me to some other department, where they try to get you to not disconnect, which I wasn't really doing, but I just rolled with it. This lady tells me she will give me $60/month off, for 12 months, HBO, Starz, Showtime, and Cinemax, free for 3 months, AND a $200 Visa gift card! Yes please! Then she welcomes me back to Directv, even though I never left, lol. Kind of strange, but I'm not complaining....was just very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## dtv757

i just called only got HBO free for 6 months... 
probably cause i signed up for 4k with a 2 year contract last year.. 

will try in a few months for NFL ST ... no way im paying $300 lol


----------



## DonkeyJab

Yeah, cancel service. Within a week you'll get a call/email/letter in the mail to come back and get the same deal new subs get--free premiums for 3 months, more than half off for TV package in the first year, all new equipment/install, free season of Sunday Ticket, plus $200 VISA card. Sometimes you'll get that even if you just threaten to cancel--not always though, depends on the department/CSR you get. I do this every 2 years and is the only reason I'm still with DirecTV--the normal rate of over $200/month (which I pay in the 2nd year) is insane with so many options out there now. Even with all of the above they're still making a profit off me so everyone wins.


----------



## Rob Dawn

I called just to activate 4K service and got all of the following without asking:

$50 off per month for 12 months ($600!)
Showtime free for 4 months
Cinemax free for 6 months
SportsPack free for 6 months
And supposedly the free channels will roll off at the end of the free trial without me having to call and cancel, like in the old days!

Anyone have experience with DirecTV automatically removing channels for you at the end of a free trial?!


----------



## dtv757

Rob Dawn said:


> I called just to activate 4K service and got all of the following without asking:
> 
> $50 off per month for 12 months ($600!)
> Showtime free for 4 months
> Cinemax free for 6 months
> SportsPack free for 6 months
> And supposedly the free channels will roll off at the end of the free trial without me having to call and cancel, like in the old days!
> 
> Anyone have experience with DirecTV automatically removing channels for you at the end of a free trial?!


For premium channels yea it auto removes no issues

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## slatimer72

called to cancel my service. Didn't even try and keep me, just deactivated and told me I will be receiving directions on how to return access cards.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

slatimer72 said:


> called to cancel my service. Didn't even try and keep me, just deactivated and told me I will be receiving directions on how to return access cards.


Tomorrow or the next day you'll be getting calls with new customer offers. Even if they don't call, when you call in they'll offer you new customer offers. All of that's true even if you cancelled while still under contract.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasqid

I called to get 4K service last Friday. Got $60 off a month for next 12 months and the new G2 HS17 with the C61K700 and a new wireless mini. For the most part Im happy. I've read a lot of reviews about the new hardware and the only thing I have noticed this pass week is while watching 104 (4K) everything randomly drops and has to resync/renegotiate. Takes a few seconds and then comes back. :/

Happy about the reduced rate for the next year. I'll call in fall and see if I can get a premium package deal like mentioned above... (HBO etc.)


----------



## mika911

So I had $50 off for 12 month end in Feb/March. I have some old cable runs so my DirecTV had been knocked out from March to last week, it just came back on its own, I guess because of heat dried things up, not sure. Yes I have been very busy and couldn't address the outage, so was using YouTube TV and dialed DirecTV back to "SELECT" even though I know I should have done vacation hold.

To the point, now that it came back and I might actually be using it I wanted a few more channels again , ha. I do get the ATT $15 off per month and free HBO that I don't use.

So the retention dept. was supposedly closed, so I did an online chat and they gave me $30 for 12 months. I know that is smallish compared to what some of you get, but it's not bad with the ATT discount and best of all they confirmed I can even go back down to select if I ever need to, like when no sports are on ESPN I want to see, so it will save me that I don't have to stay on Choice or Xtra the full year. 

I'm just really going to have to replace the lines so that I don't lose service again. lol.


----------



## cooleybird

Twelve year customer here. After chatting online with a Spectrum salesperson this morning, I called DTV to see if they would match their promotion of basically the same channels I get now, plus HBO and Showtime for $70 less than I'm paying for DTV with HD, 4K, & sports packs and no premiums.

Got to retention and got $55 off my bill for a year, free HBO & Showtime for 6 months, and Cinemax for 4. I took the Hell out of it.


----------



## evans5150

Put DTV on suspension about 1.5 months ago and went with PSVue. Been LOVING the clean streaming and the low price point. Hoping to go back to DTV for football season since the only thing really keeping me with them is Sunday Ticket. I've been able to get Sunday Ticket for free the past 4 seasons while agreeing to a 1 year contract. Have been a customer since 2003. Anyone seeing any Sunday Ticket deals yet or are we too early for that? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## drew64

I tried chatting with them today about any deals on the MLB package for rest of the year. Been a customer since 2003. Had the package I think once as a gift. The first rep thought I was talking about football. Kept telling me I would get preseason games. The second rep said the deal was 178 for year or 28 a month for 6 months. I try to explain that only 3 months left. Why would I pay for a full season. Ever since ATT took over you get nothing but price hikes and no customer service. Disappointing.


----------



## jw_rally

drew64 said:


> I tried chatting with them today about any deals on the MLB package for rest of the year. Been a customer since 2003. Had the package I think once as a gift. The first rep thought I was talking about football. Kept telling me I would get preseason games. The second rep said the deal was 178 for year or 28 a month for 6 months. I try to explain that only 3 months left. Why would I pay for a full season. Ever since ATT took over you get nothing but price hikes and no customer service. Disappointing.


If you wait until after the All Star game next Tuesday (7/17) the price will drop for the "half-season" deal.


----------



## drew64

Imgot in touch with the office of the president and got a call back about the MLB package. She told me about the discount starting Monday. It’s still 124 dollars or 4 months at like 36. That’s not half price. Didn’t offer any other type of deal


----------



## mrknowitall526

Called the 1-800-824 number today and was offered $30 off a month for 12 months. Painless and easy. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## drew64

Went all the way to office of the president for ATT and they won’t budge on their MLB price. Want 124 dollars now which they say is “half price”. When it was just directv alone they would always throw longtime customers a deal if called. Now nothing.


----------



## MysteryMan

drew64 said:


> Went all the way to office of the president for ATT and they won't budge on their MLB price. Want 124 dollars now which they say is "half price". When it was just directv alone they would always throw longtime customers a deal if called. Now nothing.


AT&T: Always Taking and Taking.


----------



## Lazidaze

I did my dreaded annual call last week to see what was being offered to replace the VERY generous discounts I was getting last year that are expiring this month. I still use the "end contract date" trick at the prompt on the 800 531 5000 number. This gets you to the customer loyalty dept. which was the customer retention dept in the past.

After giving the rep my "I'm on fixed income and I can't afford the full price" speech he offered me the following:
$30.00 x 12 - $5.00 x 12 - he also removed the $15.00 Advanced Receiver Service charge for as long as I am a customer. These discounts totaled $50.00 per month for the upcoming year - with the $15 discount continuing after that. It brings my next bill from $144.61 down to $94.61. I did not have to make any commitments for these discounts and I am still considered a month to month customer with no cancellation fees if I decided to quit DTV. 

I am still planning on calling back to get a deal on the NFL MAX ticket. He said it was too early and there were no deals being offered yet.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Lazidaze said:


> I did my dreaded annual call last week to see what was being offered to replace the VERY generous discounts I was getting last year that are expiring this month. I still use the "end contract date" trick at the prompt on the 800 531 5000 number. This gets you to the customer loyalty dept. which was the customer retention dept in the past.
> 
> After giving the rep my "I'm on fixed income and I can't afford the full price" speech he offered me the following:
> $30.00 x 12 - $5.00 x 12 - he also removed the $15.00 Advanced Receiver Service charge for as long as I am a customer. These discounts totaled $50.00 per month for the upcoming year - with the $15 discount continuing after that. It brings my next bill from $144.61 down to $94.61. I did not have to make any commitments for these discounts and I am still considered a month to month customer with no cancellation fees if I decided to quit DTV.
> 
> I am still planning on calling back to get a deal on the NFL MAX ticket. He said it was too early and there were no deals being offered yet.


How did he remove the advanced receiver fee??

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitterman

After nothing but headaches since my account was switched over to AT&T (website not working correctly, get transferred 4-5 times before you talk to a person that can actually help you, etc.) I had a receiver go bad last week. Same thing, talk to 4 different people, tell them all the same information, then they say let me transfer you to somebody that can keep you?! Finally got to somebody that could help, and they shipped the replacement receiver promptly, only they shipped a Tivo unit! Had to call back and go through EVERYTHING again. They sent the correct receiver this time but then activating it took over an hour on the phone (couldn't do it online since their website sucks), again had to go through numerous people before I got to somebody that could help!

I'm a 15 plus year customer and have never asked for a discount but I'm done with how bad things have gotten since AT&T took over so I called retention this morning. Spoke with a very nice and helpful lady and she gave me $45 off a month for 12 months. I'll take it  

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

Bitterman said:


> After nothing but headaches since my account was switched over to AT&T (website not working correctly, get transferred 4-5 times before you talk to a person that can actually help you, etc.) I had a receiver go bad last week. Same thing, talk to 4 different people, tell them all the same information, then they say let me transfer you to somebody that can keep you?! Finally got to somebody that could help, and they shipped the replacement receiver promptly, only they shipped a Tivo unit! Had to call back and go through EVERYTHING again. They sent the correct receiver this time but then activating it took over an hour on the phone (couldn't do it online since their website sucks), again had to go through numerous people before I got to somebody that could help!
> 
> I'm a 15 plus year customer and have never asked for a discount but I'm done with how bad things have gotten since AT&T took over so I called retention this morning. Spoke with a very nice and helpful lady and she gave me $45 off a month for 12 months. I'll take it
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You are the second person to report that they sent a Tivo replacement. The first person had them activate his. He is now in the biggest mess that I have ever heard of. Glad you did not do that.

My receivers came with a paper inside that had a number to call to activate them. One was just a few months ago. It only took a few minutes. Sorry that you had so much trouble.


----------



## Bitterman

jimmie57 said:


> You are the second person to report that they sent a Tivo replacement. The first person had them activate his. He is now in the biggest mess that I have ever heard of. Glad you did not do that.
> 
> My receivers came with a paper inside that had a number to call to activate them. One was just a few months ago. It only took a few minutes. Sorry that you had so much trouble.


Thanks, yeah there was a paper in the box (both the Tivo and the HR-24) with activation instructions. There was a number to call and it also says you can go to directv.com/activate but that just redirects to AT&T's horrible website and I couldn't see how to activate it. Had to call and again got transferred around before somebody could help.

Stinks about that other guy, I work in IT and am also a long term D customer, going back to when you could buy a kit in a store and install everything yourself. No way I was activating that Tivo!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

Bitterman said:


> Thanks, yeah there was a paper in the box (both the Tivo and the HR-24) with activation instructions. There was a number to call and it also says you can go to directv.com/activate but that just redirects to AT&T's horrible website and I couldn't see how to activate it. Had to call and again got transferred around before somebody could help.
> 
> Stinks about that other guy, I work in IT and am also a long term D customer, going back to when you could buy a kit in a store and install everything yourself. No way I was activating that Tivo!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Read this thread. Unbelievable.
DVR Service not active after TIVO activation


----------



## Bitterman

jimmie57 said:


> Read this thread. Unbelievable.
> DVR Service not active after TIVO activation


That's Crazy!!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AreBee

Lazidaze said:


> I did my dreaded annual call last week to see what was being offered to replace the VERY generous discounts I was getting last year that are expiring this month. I still use the "end contract date" trick at the prompt on the 800 531 5000 number. This gets you to the customer loyalty dept. which was the customer retention dept in the past.
> 
> After giving the rep my "I'm on fixed income and I can't afford the full price" speech he offered me the following:
> $30.00 x 12 - $5.00 x 12 - he also removed the $15.00 Advanced Receiver Service charge for as long as I am a customer. These discounts totaled $50.00 per month for the upcoming year - with the $15 discount continuing after that. It brings my next bill from $144.61 down to $94.61. I did not have to make any commitments for these discounts and I am still considered a month to month customer with no cancellation fees if I decided to quit DTV.
> 
> I am still planning on calling back to get a deal on the NFL MAX ticket. He said it was too early and there were no deals being offered yet.


I recently called AT&T about the BOGO iPhone 8 offer that requires a new line on the account. I asked if they could waive the new line requirement and they couldn't. The loyalty department offered me $35 off my DirecTV bill so I "didn't walk away empty-handed."

When I checked to confirm the discount on my bill I saw that I was being charged for the primary ($7.00 - credited), two additional clients ($7.00 each), two Advanced Receiver fees ($10.00 each), and $3.00 for Whole-Home DVR service. Should I only be charged for one advanced receiver? AND, as far as I'm concerned, the Whole-Home charge with a Genie system is a joke since the clients feed off the receiver.


----------



## jimmie57

AreBee said:


> I recently called AT&T about the BOGO iPhone 8 offer that requires a new line on the account. I asked if they could waive the new line requirement and they couldn't. The loyalty department offered me $35 off my DirecTV bill so I "didn't walk away empty-handed."
> 
> When I checked to confirm the discount on my bill I saw that I was being charged for the primary ($7.00 - credited), two additional clients ($7.00 each), two Advanced Receiver fees ($10.00 each), and $3.00 for Whole-Home DVR service. Should I only be charged for one advanced receiver? AND, as far as I'm concerned, the Whole-Home charge with a Genie system is a joke since the clients feed off the receiver.


This is cut from the emailed bill I get each month. Note the difference in the lines. It is easy to overlook.
5. Advanced Receiver Service -* HD *10.00
6. Advanced Receiver Service -* DVR *10.00


----------



## Bitterman

I wonder when the do away with SD if they will still charge for HD?!  

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrummerBoy523

question - is the 800-824-xxxx number still the loyalty/retention number? Usually they thank me for being a long time customer - (18yrs and counting), but for the last two calls, they just verify my info and ask me how they can help. I called last week to get the NFLST charge removed from my account and it never was removed so I called back today to find out what was happening and although the agent (hopefully) resolved the issue, I'm still wondering if I'm really in their "loyalty" department when I call that number now. 

On another note - he did mention to me that since ATT has taken over, things have changed dramatically with discounts and the way "deals" are handed out.


----------



## Bitterman

That's the number I used this past Saturday. They answer right away but I did get transferred once. Didn't really have to jump through any hoops and got $45 off a month for a year. 15+ year customer. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsabresx

I need to push them a little harder. Wanted to add a Genie Mini to my account but I didnt want them to roll a truck. Fought and fought and fought and yelled and screamed and got nowhere. Bought the video bridge and mini myself and activated myself. Asked for a credit for some or all of the out of pocket cost to me and she said there were no credits available. In my 17 years with Directv I have never asked for a credit nor have I ever had a credit. There has to be something someone can give me. Each day that ATT owns Directv I inch closer and closer to cancellation.


----------



## inkahauts

AreBee said:


> I recently called AT&T about the BOGO iPhone 8 offer that requires a new line on the account. I asked if they could waive the new line requirement and they couldn't. The loyalty department offered me $35 off my DirecTV bill so I "didn't walk away empty-handed."
> 
> When I checked to confirm the discount on my bill I saw that I was being charged for the primary ($7.00 - credited), two additional clients ($7.00 each), two Advanced Receiver fees ($10.00 each), and $3.00 for Whole-Home DVR service. Should I only be charged for one advanced receiver? AND, as far as I'm concerned, the Whole-Home charge with a Genie system is a joke since the clients feed off the receiver.


The proper Advanced receiver fee for customers today is 25 a month. So by leaving them as separate line items you save 2 a month...


----------



## FightOwensFight

I chatted Friday as my $60 and $15 per month ended. The rep on chat said she had $30 per month. I asked about the $60. She gave me loyalty number and PIN. She said call them for the $60 and she'd keep the $30 open. I called loyalty and got the $60. Chatted back and got the $30 as well. I'll take that as a win with the 12 month commitment. No Sunday ticket deals yet.


----------



## AreBee

jimmie57 said:


> This is cut from the emailed bill I get each month. Note the difference in the lines. It is easy to overlook.
> 5. Advanced Receiver Service -* HD *10.00
> 6. Advanced Receiver Service -* DVR *10.00


There it is. Didn't see that. Thank you.


----------



## dtv757

any Sunday ticket deals yet? dont want that auto renew $300 to hit lol

just called was finally able to get $50 off for 12 months ! but still no NFLST deals yet will try again in a few weeks ..


----------



## psumstr

First 2 year contract was ending in a few days. Called and got $55 off for 12 months, no commitment. I also have the $25 off video loyalty credit because of AT&T wireless + the free HBO package.


----------



## CMoore515

I’m seriously considering looking around at new options for tv. Whether it be streaming, dish, or back to cable. Maybe I’ll give them a call and see what they can do for me. Worth a shot, I guess.


----------



## jw_rally

Called in and got a good deal in my opinion. The ST discount was not as good as last year, but I still saved some money and get a hardware upgrade. The upgrade to 4k does require a 2 year commitment. I will be getting a Genie 2 and two 4k minis.


----------



## CMoore515

I called and they transferred me to ATT billing since my account is still being converted, and they said they can't help me until the conversion is done on Friday! So, I'll try again then.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I don't understand how people are saying DTV and ATT are separate things ("I got transferred to AT&T" etc). Aren't they the same thing already?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitterman

mrknowitall526 said:


> I don't understand how people are saying DTV and ATT are separate things ("I got transferred to AT&T" etc). Aren't they the same thing already?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No, not everybody has been moved over to AT&T's system yet. I have been switched over and I still get transferred probably 3-4 times until they get me to somebody that can actually help.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## demyhhh

I am going to call and I am prepared to disconnect totally. I'll read more and use the Roku through the internet. Good forum here guys and a nice thread. It really stinks that you have to play these games to reduce the price. It's like I am in some Third World country and you have to negotiate for everything. Luckily, buying a car has changed for the most part.

It's just a lousy incentive system for long term customers. They show know loyalty toward the long term customer, just the opposite business model I would operate.


----------



## Phil T

The combined billing with DirecTV/AT&T wireless is honesty the worst customer service of any company I have ever experienced. This is coming from a 14 year customer, 10 year plus DBS Talk tester, and a Edgecutter. 
I was driven away from what used to be a great service, pre AT&T merger, by their total incompetence.

This week I was finally able end 9 months of battling with them about overcharges after my wireless and DirecTV services were canceled. After 14 years on autopay and never late on a payment, they sent me to a collection agency over $30.00 worth of charges for programming they billed me for after the account was canceled.

If you are having trouble sleeping you can read about my 9 month nightmare here:

The DirecTv/AT&T combined billing nightmare continues...

Just remember if your DirecTV account is managed by AT&T, that you were warned!!!


----------



## mrknowitall526

Good thing I have Sprint!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR2420

demyhhh said:


> I am going to call and I am prepared to disconnect totally. I'll read more and use the Roku through the internet. Good forum here guys and a nice thread. It really stinks that you have to play these games to reduce the price. It's like I am in some Third World country and you have to negotiate for everything. Luckily, buying a car has changed for the most part.
> 
> It's just a lousy incentive system for long term customers. They show know loyalty toward the long term customer, just the opposite business model I would operate.


I'm just glad they work with their existing customers, even if it is a pain sometimes. The reason I say that is because I have Charter Spectrum for my home phone and internet and their new policy is.. Give you a discounted price for 1 year and then after that, you are pretty much out of luck. They won't work with you, they won't negotiate with you. It's either pay what they are requesting or get rid of it. If people want to pay the same price, it'll be the same price if you are paying full price for the service. It's when people get discounts and they expire. If people didn't request discounts then it would be the same. That is until the yearly price hikes, then it will go up a bit at that time. I'm just thankful DIRECTV is actually willing to work with their customers because there are a lot of providers out there these days that have a don't like it? Too bad business approach. I personally am fine having to go through it because it's worth it to me to save money, rather than being stuck paying full price. DIRECTV cares about retaining their customers more so than most, from my experience. Unfortunately they aren't just going to apply credits/discounts without us asking. There are customers out there who pay full price and DIRECTV loves that, I'm sure!

All I am saying with this is... I am glad DIRECTV actually gives us the option to negotiate. What would be nice is if they lowered the standard price so it would actually be affordable for most, that way we wouldn't have to be requesting discounts. That would be great, but it won't happen. In my opinion, anything over $99 for TV is too much. I don't even like the 90 range to be honest.


----------



## DrZ

any word if they are giving away the Red Zone as a stand alone this year. I seem to be able to get it about 50% of the time.


----------



## jw_rally

Just got my upgrade to 4k with two 4K Genie Minis and a Genie 2 for free. This is after getting $60 off my monthly bill for a year, six months of free SportsPack and 25% off NFL ST.

For some reason 4k programming wasn't working after the install. I spoke to Retention earlier in the week to get the discounts and order 4k so I called into Retention to inform them 4k wasn't working and they gave me a one time $48 credit without me even asking.

4k programming is now working, looks amazing and I am a happy DIRECTV customer today.


----------



## ErikGoBlue

AT&T made us happy yet again! Called today and was able to secure $60/mo off for 12-months plus the 25% off NFL Sunday Ticket ($12.25 per month off). NFLST was previously a 100% discount for the last couple years but like others mentioned they seem to be tightening that up - but with the $60 off a month, we're kept close to where we need to be (with three kids in day care we try to cut costs where ever we can).

And although I don't see a lot of this posted on here I find it useful to see what others have in terms of package and Internet for true cost comparison - what do all others who have discounts have? We have 4 TVs - HR54 + 3 Genie Mini Clients , Internet 50 + NFL Sunday Ticket + HBO for Life + Xtra Channel Package for $117 including taxes and discounts. Last year this was $98/mo including discounts and tax but because they can't give full discount on NFLST we have to settle for the $117/mo. Included in that are discounts from the cellular service side - $25/mo and $18/mo off for HBO. So if you don't have the wireless/cell service that could save you some money there. She also said we only have 3 boxes but our package actually includes up to 4 TVs at no additional one at no charge so I added a C51 Genie Mini and actually got it installed today (same day!) for our new den / kids room TV. 

This is very reason I'm a huge fan of AT&T and try to spread the word as much as possible - they focus on keeping clients vs just attaining. While other companies do the whole "cheap plans to reel you in" approach - they don't focus on "keeping" clients like and that's why AT&T has the success they do.


----------



## CMoore515

Called and the loyalty number couldn't help because of combined billing and after being on hold for 20 minutes I was able to get $25 for 12 months. Not exactly what I wanted, but I took it. I've been have trouble with random 775 errors on one receiver lately so when I call to get a tech out I might see if they can do more for my trouble.


----------



## Naveb

I got $60 off a month for 12 months. I've been customer for 20 years.


----------



## BHYDE-1

Alas, I too have cancelled, after approximately 16 years - dating back to the old directv TiVo’s. WHen I called, I was offered a discount, but it essentially was only $12 per month more than the discount that just ended. Total would have been about same as the last post - $60 per month, but not all lasting even for one year. Would only offer $12 per month off Sunday Ticket, which has just gotten so expensive.
Part of my reason also has to do with the DVR. For years I’ve had both comcast and DirecTV, and use a Tivo Bolt for comcast. I just like the TiVo so much more than the DVR supplied by DirecTV. The new interface is a little better, but scrolling through their guide means scrolling through lots of ads.
So with great sadness I give up my Sunday ticket, MLB all in HD, and the generally superior programming (in comparison with Comcast - although it did add Epix recently, which was a real plus, but most of the comcast premium movie channels aren’t in HD).
Maybe, if they had offered a better Sunday Ticket discount - or provided it for free like many years in the past - I would have stayed on.
I hope some of you fare better.


----------



## tuff bob

called to cancel, 18 year customer. they offered $60/month for 12 months (on top of the $25 I was already receiving for being an AT&T Unlimited plus customer) but nothing else, so confirmed the cancellation. on hulu now for $40 a month. have to admit the box/add on fees of $51 month on the directv bill were heavy motivation to cancel, 2 streams works as well for me as 5 boxes did.

Probably would have accepted if they had thrown in free NFL Sunday ticket.

I'll update if I get any decent winback offers.


----------



## whorne

Was able to get $60 off for 12 months and get the Sunday Ticket Max for free! Used the chat process.


----------



## dtv757

whorne said:


> Was able to get $60 off for 12 months and get the Sunday Ticket Max for free! Used the chat process.


Wait they doing max free now ? 
Or after $60 discount its "free"

I'm asking cause most folks only got $13 off per month

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## c_l_phillips72

BHYDE-1 said:


> Alas, I too have cancelled, after approximately 16 years - dating back to the old directv TiVo's. WHen I called, I was offered a discount, but it essentially was only $12 per month more than the discount that just ended. Total would have been about same as the last post - $60 per month, but not all lasting even for one year. Would only offer $12 per month off Sunday Ticket, which has just gotten so expensive.
> Part of my reason also has to do with the DVR. For years I've had both comcast and DirecTV, and use a Tivo Bolt for comcast. I just like the TiVo so much more than the DVR supplied by DirecTV. The new interface is a little better, but scrolling through their guide means scrolling through lots of ads.
> So with great sadness I give up my Sunday ticket, MLB all in HD, and the generally superior programming (in comparison with Comcast - although it did add Epix recently, which was a real plus, but most of the comcast premium movie channels aren't in HD).
> Maybe, if they had offered a better Sunday Ticket discount - or provided it for free like many years in the past - I would have stayed on.
> I hope some of you fare better.


Have your spouse setup an account with D* and you'll get new customer offers, which includes NFLST for free, new equipment, free install, free movie channels for 3 months, and sometimes a Visa gift card.

Some newer plans have discounts for 2 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whorne

dtv757 said:


> Wait they doing max free now ?
> Or after $60 discount its "free"
> 
> I'm asking cause most folks only got $13 off per month
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


I was able to get both the ST Max free in addition to the $60 month off for 12 months. The first agent only offered the $13/month off and I mentioned that I may have to cancel. That is when the first agent transferred the chat to the account management team. That person was able to offer both the Max for free and the additional $60/month off for 12 months. I had the transcript emailed to me to make sure i get it. I have since received another email from Directv that the changes were noted with my service!


----------



## dtv757

whorne said:


> I was able to get both the ST Max free in addition to the $60 month off for 12 months. The first agent only offered the $13/month off and I mentioned that I may have to cancel. That is when the first agent transferred the chat to the account management team. That person was able to offer both the Max for free and the additional $60/month off for 12 months. I had the transcript emailed to me to make sure i get it. I have since received another email from Directv that the changes were noted with my service!


Nice bro, are u month 2 month or under contract

I called last week and got the $13 off and $50 off for 12 months so my NFL ST max is kinda "free" . 
But not like yours .

18 year customer.. but under contract due to 4k upgrade

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## whorne

dtv757 said:


> Nice bro, are u month 2 month or under contract
> 
> I called last week and got the $13 off and $50 off for 12 months so my NFL ST max is kinda "free" .
> But not like yours .
> 
> 18 year customer.. but under contract due to 4k upgrade
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


Thanks! No contract but have not upgraded to 4K yet. Plan on doing that soon though.

Been a customer since '96.


----------



## HDinLEXplease

Just did a chat. Was offered $30 off for 12 months. Declined and asked when contract was up. Was told he didn’t have access to that information and was given loyalty number and pin to call. Called and was offered $45 off a month for 12 months free hbo,Cinemax, and showtime and free mlb extra innings for remainder of the year. No deal on NFLST. I accepted. Didn’t mention a 12 month agreement but account says there was a contract agreement. Not planning on canceling within 12 months anyways so not a big deal really.


----------



## Ms. J

ErikGoBlue said:


> AT&T made us happy yet again! Called today and was able to secure $60/mo off for 12-months plus the 25% off NFL Sunday Ticket ($12.25 per month off). NFLST was previously a 100% discount for the last couple years but like others mentioned they seem to be tightening that up - but with the $60 off a month, we're kept close to where we need to be (with three kids in day care we try to cut costs where ever we can).
> 
> And although I don't see a lot of this posted on here I find it useful to see what others have in terms of package and Internet for true cost comparison - what do all others who have discounts have? We have 4 TVs - HR54 + 3 Genie Mini Clients , Internet 50 + NFL Sunday Ticket + HBO for Life + Xtra Channel Package for $117 including taxes and discounts. Last year this was $98/mo including discounts and tax but because they can't give full discount on NFLST we have to settle for the $117/mo. Included in that are discounts from the cellular service side - $25/mo and $18/mo off for HBO. So if you don't have the wireless/cell service that could save you some money there. She also said we only have 3 boxes but our package actually includes up to 4 TVs at no additional one at no charge so I added a C51 Genie Mini and actually got it installed today (same day!) for our new den / kids room TV.
> 
> This is very reason I'm a huge fan of AT&T and try to spread the word as much as possible - they focus on keeping clients vs just attaining. While other companies do the whole "cheap plans to reel you in" approach - they don't focus on "keeping" clients like and that's why AT&T has the success they do.


I have the Premier plan with a Genie & 2 HD dvrs along with the protection plan. I just signed up for Sunday Ticket. With the $60 off for a year, $32 off for 6 months, $12.25 off of Sunday Ticket for 6 months & the free HBO my bill comes to $99.21 plus tax. I do have a $15 credit that rolls off in 2 months. And am getting $17 off the premium channels for 6 months according to my transactions page but am not sure how long that will last. Directv will sometimes roll the discount into the package price so you don't see it. They did tell me to call back in 2 months to see if there is another discount to be applied. They say that includes the Ticket so it will drop $34 once it falls off along with $15 discount.

Just checked my bill & for the Premier package they don't charge $158.99 then do the discounts. They charge me $120.99 which is the price after the $25 At&T wireless discount & $13 off of HBO (the actual price is $13.99 for HBO).


----------



## cwdonahue

Ok folks, I need your help. I’ve decided to get an upgrade for my 4K TV. I want to get the upgrade and reduce my ridiculous monthly bill. I’ve got older DVRs and never upgraded to whole home service. I’ve been out of contract for at least 10 years. Who do I call or where do I go to start a chat to get this done? If I was just doing a straight upgrade, I’d call into the protection plan number, since I have that. Just want to get this done as quickly and easily as possible.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ms. J

cwdonahue said:


> Ok folks, I need your help. I've decided to get an upgrade for my 4K TV. I want to get the upgrade and reduce my ridiculous monthly bill. I've got older DVRs and never upgraded to whole home service. I've been out of contract for at least 10 years. Who do I call or where do I go to start a chat to get this done? If I was just doing a straight upgrade, I'd call into the protection plan number, since I have that. Just want to get this done as quickly and easily as possible.
> Thanks for the help.


I would just start with chat. A lot of people have had luck with them. If you're looking for discounts the Loyalty dept is on from 8-4 CST. Keep us posted. I'm thinking of getting a 4K TV as well.


----------



## DR2420

cwdonahue said:


> Ok folks, I need your help. I've decided to get an upgrade for my 4K TV. I want to get the upgrade and reduce my ridiculous monthly bill. I've got older DVRs and never upgraded to whole home service. I've been out of contract for at least 10 years. Who do I call or where do I go to start a chat to get this done? If I was just doing a straight upgrade, I'd call into the protection plan number, since I have that. Just want to get this done as quickly and easily as possible.
> Thanks for the help.


Honestly, I would call and talk to the loyalty department, they've got the best offers.

800-824-9077


----------



## cwdonahue

Ms. J said:


> I would just start with chat. A lot of people have had luck with them. If you're looking for discounts the Loyalty dept is on from 8-4 CST. Keep us posted. I'm thinking of getting a 4K TV as well.


Thanks. I bought my 4K TV almost 3 years ago. It's actually DirecTV ready. DTV didn't offer much 4K until recently. I'm assuming some 4K football games will be on this season, so time to upgrade.


----------



## cwdonahue

DR2420 said:


> Honestly, I would call and talk to the loyalty department, they've got the best offers.
> 
> 800-824-9077


Thanks. I was thinking that would be the best place to start, but was looking for advice. Maybe you guys have cracked the code to unlock $50 off per month or better. I got a survey from DirecTV about a month ago asking me about price and I stated $50 less per month seemed like a fairer price. That's closer to where the price was in 2004 when I got a TiVo DVR and another SD tuner.


----------



## DR2420

cwdonahue said:


> Thanks. I was thinking that would be the best place to start, but was looking for advice. Maybe you guys have cracked the code to unlock $50 off per month or better. I got a survey from DirecTV about a month ago asking me about price and I stated $50 less per month seemed like a fairer price. That's closer to where the price was in 2004 when I got a TiVo DVR and another SD tuner.


You are welcome! Whenever I am looking into any account changes/upgrades/discounts, I always talk to loyalty. They just simply have the most resources to work with to try and keep you a happy customer! The number I provided will take you directly to them. You may be able to get the $60 off for 12 months like a lot of people have been getting on here recently. That's no guarantee of course, every account is different I suppose. You've been a long time customer, so I have a feeling they will have something good for you.


----------



## cwdonahue

Just got off the phone with AT&T. I got $60 off for 12 months plus $5 off the regional sports package and HBO for 6 months. Upgrade to Genie 2 a week from today. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## DR2420

cwdonahue said:


> Just got off the phone with AT&T. I got $60 off for 12 months plus $5 off the regional sports package and HBO for 6 months. Upgrade to Genie 2 a week from today. Thanks again for the help.


Glad to hear! Sounds like you had a pretty successful call! I didn't even know they had a credit specifically for the regional sports. Hopefully you will like the Genie 2, I've heard mixed things on it. I've heard where it works perfectly fine for some people while others have been having freezing/pixelation and other things with it. Hopefully they informed you that when the upgrade is completed, you will be under a new two year contract. I'm assuming you must have some pretty old equipment currently. I hope the Genie 2 will be great for you!


----------



## andygradel

Was set to pull the plug and hop over to Comcast for their internet/TV double-play. That deal was looking like:

COMCAST - Select Double Play
Limited Basic, Kids & Family, Entertainment, Sports & News, Digital Preferred Tier | 210+ Channels, DVR + 2 HD receivers, 150MBPs internet

Year 1
$128.42
+ HBO $15
+ RZC via sports pack $9.95
+ Self install $15

Year 2
$148.42

$230 ETF

So, I called DTV and honestly didn't think they'd be able to come anywhere near that as my combined Comcast internet ($74.99) + DirecTV bill was set to go to $221.07 monthly at the end of September.

The rep was able to do the $60 off per month promo, NFL ST Max, free HBO/Cinemax for 6 months, free Showtime for 4 months.

When I did the math, that brought DirecTV down to within $8 a month of Comcast, for at least the next 6 months. Once the free HBO rolls off, that would then make it a $23 spread, but either way, completely happy with that as it's not worth the hassle of switching services to save $8 per month. Plus, it's a no-contract promo, so I have the option to move whenever down the line if we change our mind.

Nice win for a Sunday morning... whoo hoo!


----------



## Ms. J

andygradel said:


> Was set to pull the plug and hop over to Comcast for their internet/TV double-play. That deal was looking like:
> 
> COMCAST - Select Double Play
> Limited Basic, Kids & Family, Entertainment, Sports & News, Digital Preferred Tier | 210+ Channels, DVR + 2 HD receivers, 150MBPs internet
> 
> Year 1
> $128.42
> + HBO $15
> + RZC via sports pack $9.95
> + Self install $15
> 
> Year 2
> $148.42
> 
> $230 ETF
> 
> So, I called DTV and honestly didn't think they'd be able to come anywhere near that as my combined Comcast internet ($74.99) + DirecTV bill was set to go to $221.07 monthly at the end of September.
> 
> The rep was able to do the $60 off per month promo, NFL ST Max, free HBO/Cinemax for 6 months, free Showtime for 4 months.
> 
> When I did the math, that brought DirecTV down to within $8 a month of Comcast, for at least the next 6 months. Once the free HBO rolls off, that would then make it a $23 spread, but either way, completely happy with that as it's not worth the hassle of switching services to save $8 per month. Plus, it's a no-contract promo, so I have the option to move whenever down the line if we change our mind.
> 
> Nice win for a Sunday morning... whoo hoo!


Lucky you. How long you been with Directv? Most of us can only get 20% off of the Sunday Ticket or Max. I got a discount off of premium channels along with $32 off for 6 months, $60 off for a year. I have been with them since 2011. I was thinking of switching to Spectrum until I read the ambiguous wording of $30 each for the 3 services ($90 total) plus $20 or $40 more depending on package I want plus another $21 for boxes. Right now after 6 months with Directv I will be at $130 & they say there should be other discounts available for more. I will still be paying $55 a month for Spectrum Phone & Internet, but I pay $40-$50 already for Frontier's depending on if I have their $10 Loyalty discount.


----------



## ewto16

I just called the loyalty number an hour ago. Got $55/month off for 12 months and $16.50/month off for 6 months. Free HBO for 6 months too.


----------



## CMoore515

ewto16 said:


> I just called the loyalty number an hour ago. Got $55/month off for 12 months and $16.50/month off for 6 months. Free HBO for 6 months too.


Still the 800-824-####, right?


----------



## taoseno

I called the loyalty number yesterday. I got the $60 credit for the next 12 months but was only offered the 25% off of ST MAX. I took the $60 and will call back closer to kickoff........Premier since 2007


----------



## JohnC

In 3 months my $80 per month promotions end and I am eligible for an equipment upgrade. Am interested in upgrading to 4K but will insist on a 24 month promotion deal. DTV likes to commit us for 24 months and give promotion credits for only 12 months and are very reluctant to give anything during the last 12 months. Hoping to get an good 24 month promotion deal because I like DTV, but full price is way too much compared to streaming services like Sony PS Vue.


----------



## armchair

JohnC said:


> In 3 months my $80 per month promotions end and I am eligible for an equipment upgrade. Am interested in upgrading to 4K but will insist on a 24 month promotion deal. DTV likes to commit us for 24 months and give promotion credits for only 12 months and are very reluctant to give anything during the last 12 months. Hoping to get an good 24 month promotion deal because I like DTV, but full price is way too much compared to streaming services like Sony PS Vue.


I believe there's only a 12 month commitment for 4K upgrade. You'll likely get a 12 month promo to go with it.

I don't know what's developed with 4K since last winter but I tried it and the the C61 mini genie kept freezing video. Web was ripe with similar complaints. I returned the mini genie, got out of the 12 commitment and suspended Directv for 6 months while trying streaming services.

I got annoyed when Directv got overly anxious about my return so I cancelled. Said I was happy with PS Vue and its price. I wasn't familiar with Directv receiver return policy through UPS or FedEx so I kept calling back after cancelling. Lol. Got connected to reconnections, explained I only wanted to return equipment but got talked into staying before I returned the equipment. Still waiting on the dust to settle on my account with discounts and offers settling in. But passed on the 4K upgrade again.

$35 of my monthly credits are ongoing as long as I don't accept an equipment upgrade. That's the only extended credit I've gotten from Directv if you can call it that. Other credits have only been 12 months max.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

A few months ago I called and complained about the hassle it took to get a C61 installed (online chat said they could mail it, but order kept going canceled). So I did end up with that C61 installed by a tech visit for free, and I got a few other discounts.
Preferred Xtra is aparently $25 off because of AT&T Wireless
HBO is aparently free because of AT&T Wireless $17.99 value
Got $7 off Showtime, plus $7 off Starz for 6 months.
Got Cinemax for free until October and then it automatically drops off (unlike SiriusXM promos).
Got $2.50 off the Movies Extra pack after complaining its not Movies because MTV Live and Smithsonian are not movie channels, and they don't offer anything like Epix in it.
And the big one, got $55 off for 12 months.
So 4 premiums and Preferred Xtra , 1 HR44, 1 HR24 and 1 C61 is $67.75. I did have another $15 credit from before this and it did overlap 2 months but now that's dropped off, but it was nice having two bills for only $54.50 for all that.

Another call a few months later I expressed my displeasure for the new HUGE fonts, lack of caller ID on screen, the stupid blue line, no more logos in the guide resulted in an offer for the sports pack for free. We don't watch it so I declined. I would have taken them up on a Sunday Ticket offer, but this was a month ago so there probably weren't any ST offers in the system. I was hoping to get that $15 credit back on but it wasn't available and I have a lot of credits already.

The big one is beyond the scope of this forum... I called SiriusXM about an auto renewal scheduled for 8/27 for something like $229. I got them down to around $36 after taxes and fees to keep it on until February.


----------



## T.C.

What I'm reading more and more now.... no Sunday Ticket For Free? I got this Free the last 4 out of 5 years. Not once did they offer this Free for me during the phone call 3 days ago.


----------



## T.C.

On the Entertainment (All Included) Package - Grandfathered over

$97.00 Entertainment Package
-$30.00 Off 12 Months
-$5.00 Off Auto Bill Pay 12 Months
-$60.00 One Time Credit (Basically, $5.00 off each month for 12 months)
Free HBO 6 Months

$57.00 Entertainment Package out the door for 12 months.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I called “the number” this morning and asked if I was talking to retention, he said yes you are, but he was unable to do anything on my account, and would have to transfer me to the RC1 department. I was transferred over and the person there wasn’t able to get me any discounts either so they transferred me over the loyalty department. Once there I was offered $50.00 off a month for 12 months and all of the movie channels free for 3 months. I took it.

My only question is why wasn't the first person able to access my account and help me?


----------



## Bitterman

It's the whole ATT and D* merger. I get transferred several times every time I call for anything before they actually get me to somebody that can help. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub

I called the retention number today, looking for a deal on Sunday Ticket. I didn’t expect any other discounts because I have four months of $50 off left. I got red zone for free and another $60 a month off for 12 months.


----------



## spiketoo

Rep 'wore me down' and after 48 minutes and I just said 'fine - I'll take $60/mth discount for 12 months'. Seems to be the going rate eh?

Simple setup - just an HR54 and 1 TV. Needed to lower bill last June and since 4K programming is limited for my tastes, I had them disconnect
the c61K. They removed $10 for add'l box, but left the $3 Whole Home DVR fee.

Called them yesterday and basic call call center script - 'it's a feature in your box and we can't disconnect it'. Uh huh I said. Needed to explain I now only have 1 active box and therefore there is no way possible I can use the service. Lather, rinse, repeat. Sent me to a 'specialist'. Groundhog day. Finally he said let me talk to the 'back office'. Sure. He came back - 'do you watch football?' 'No', I replied guessing he wanted to throw ST at me. 'How about HBO and Showtime free for 6 months?' I'm thinking what else can he offer up while the fair maiden is in the wings whispering 'have him throw in CI for free'. I grinned. Told him all I wanted was the $3 fee removed and if not then I'll just cancel and go to DISH. He said he'd check with some else and came back with the $60 off. Which just having Ultimate and Sports Pack literally cuts my bill in half.

So I 'rationalized' this figuring I just either got the $3 fee waived for 240 months or I got CI free for 4.5 years. Guess they're currently more interested in keeping the sub numbers stable vs actual revenue. Whatever.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

spiketoo said:


> came back with the $60 off.


Go on take the money and run!! Take it while you can!!


----------



## energyx

Got my bill down to $0/mo. Finally pulled the plug after 7 years. With an HDHOMERUN and the free app on FireTV it gives us basic watching/pausing of live TV and a guide with no ongoing cost. I'm waiting for Plex to send out another $79.99 lifetime offer and I'll sign up for that to cover recording. So far we've found that OTA and the vast Amazon Prime libraries and original series give us more than enough to watch.


----------



## Microphone

WOW!!!
Here's the deal I DIDN'T get.

Editor's note. My call was switched to a second representative after the first rep went to "check" on something.

I called as stated above in the middle of August. Called too early first time to talk about my 12 of 12 $55/$600 credit which expires 9/1/18.
Called back moments ago about any Sunday Ticket offers possibly available in conjunction with the free Red Zone and to again revisit the discount falling off.
Was told it was NOT falling off. I have the August bill in front of me that says 12 of 12.

Well I was getting nowhere. First I had been switched, I'll bet everyone here $$$ it was out of the U.S. which the retention number normally doesn't do. I spent 45 minutes and was offered nothing, except instructions on how to return the equipment after I told I want to cancel.

Let's do the math. Customer for 23+ years (early 1995) that has given them in excess of $40,000 over that time and I get that??

I'm stunned.


----------



## jimmie57

Never call on the weekend for


Microphone said:


> WOW!!!
> Here's the deal I DIDN'T get.
> 
> Editor's note. My call was switched to a second representative after the first rep went to "check" on something.
> 
> I called as stated above in the middle of August. Called too early first time to talk about my 12 of 12 $55/$600 credit which expires 9/1/18.
> Called back moments ago about any Sunday Ticket offers possibly available in conjunction with the free Red Zone and to again revisit the discount falling off.
> Was told it was NOT falling off. I have the August bill in front of me that says 12 of 12.
> 
> Well I was getting nowhere. First I had been switched, I'll bet everyone here $$$ it was out of the U.S. which the retention number normally doesn't do. I spent 45 minutes and was offered nothing, except instructions on how to return the equipment after I told I want to cancel.
> 
> Let's do the math. Customer for 23+ years (early 1995) that has given them in excess of $40,000 over that time and I get that??
> 
> I'm stunned.


 Never call on the weekends for discounts. Call during daytime business hours when you call. If you don't you will be talking to someone half way round the world that could care less.


----------



## Microphone

Jimmie noted thank you and I kinda of knew that you're right. It's tough for me to do a weekday call. And I was so PO-ed I had to try back just to roll the dice to see if I could get someone stateside. 

So to prove your point Jimmie I got a gentlemen in Tuscon AZ that was very sorry. I said no biggie, I just felt like I had talked to someone at Comcast. He went into a long talk about what he could and couldn't give for discounts based on new algorithms each rep has to follow.

I still got nothing you are still right. I guess I'll make time on Tuesday. I've never felt more disappointed talking to Directv/ATT then I did today. NEVER.


----------



## jimmie57

Microphone said:


> Jimmie noted thank you and I kinda of knew that you're right. It's tough for me to do a weekday call. And I was so PO-ed I had to try back just to roll the dice to see if I could get someone stateside.
> 
> So to prove your point Jimmie I got a gentlemen in Tuscon AZ that was very sorry. I said no biggie, I just felt like I had talked to someone at Comcast. He went into a long talk about what he could and couldn't give for discounts based on new algorithms each rep has to follow.
> 
> I still got nothing you are still right. I guess I'll make time on Tuesday. I've never felt more disappointed talking to Directv/ATT then I did today. NEVER.


If they keep that up I will have to drop something to lower my bills. Too much for TV without the discounts. I have already installed an Over the air antenna and a DVR that works excellent for me. 3 years ago I did away with 1 DVR as a protest to pricing increases. Never reactivated it.

Good luck.


----------



## jw_rally

jimmie57 said:


> If they keep that up I will have to drop something to lower my bills. Too much for TV without the discounts. I have already installed an Over the air antenna and a DVR that works excellent for me. 3 years ago I did away with 1 DVR as a protest to pricing increases. Never reactivated it.
> Good luck.


I'm not sure what number you were calling, but I would call Retention or whatever they call it now directly at 1-800-824-9077 during the week. I have always had good luck calling them directly.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

I don't think that number works now for those of us who have had our billing converted over to ATT. I am an 18 year customer and called and got absolutely nothing offerred to me.


----------



## Bitterman

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I don't think that number works now for those of us who have had our billing converted over to ATT. I am an 18 year customer and called and got absolutely nothing offerred to me.


It worked for me at the end of July and I've been converted since March or so. I got transferred once but then got to a nice and helpful lady. 15+ year customer...they "only" gave me $45 off a month and no offers for free programming but that is still a lot better than paying full price.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil T

If you haven’t dealt with Comcast lately you will probably find their customer service is much better then AT&T. Especially if you deal face to face at one of their stores. 

I dumped DirecTV last November and just finished fighting for refunds for programming they billed me for after I cancelled. 

AT&T customer service for DirecTV is the absolute worst. Especially after years of good service, with the merger they have ruined DirecTV.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Long time customer here too, since 2002... just got my bill today and I guess 2 of my promos fell off. Bill shot up to $97.99. Threatened to cancel and the girl didn't care lol... wouldn't give me anything. Usually have gotten promos without any issue for like the last 10 yrs lol... Dish's promotions seem to have gotten a little worse too, but still seem about $20 less... I'll try call back again tomorrow.

So stupid... if I did go through and cancel, then they start begging to get you back? Are they going to pay my Dish ETF? I wouldn't cancel and then go get Dish, I'd get Dish and then cancel lol... at which point I'd be under contract to Dish for 2 yrs.


----------



## Microphone

jw_rally said:


> I'm not sure what number you were calling, but I would call Retention or whatever they call it now directly at 1-800-824-9077 during the week. I have always had good luck calling them directly.


That was the numbered I called, today and it's clear from the posts above the weekend may not be the best time to call.

Call 1 to that number got me a rep who without telling just flipped me to rep #2 which sound like I had called 1-800 Directv as I got tossed to the Far East. Very unusual, not that I want to be fawned over, but not once did either rep acknowledge that I had been a "since 1995" customer and/or acknowledged that I have been an AT&T cell customer forever.
Call 2 to the same 1-800-824-9077 got me the Tuscon rep who kinda thanked me for being a loyal customer but didn't seem intersted in helping.

Not that, again, I have to be acknowledged as a long time customer, but any other time I've called for any matter, they go out of their way to say it, like their reading a script (they probably are). Today, nothing.

And today's discounts: Nothing. He actually asked me "why don't you drop one package down from Xtra? Do you really need The Golf Channel or NHL Network?" He REALLY asked that, I was in shock. And I answered, yeah I do.

Bottom line what I'm trying to say is I've called the magic number for as long as it's been known on this board and it was scary how hard line the reps were. And in case anyone wonders, I was as polite as can be, when I wasn't befuddled by the whole ordeal.

Maybe it was the weekend thing.......


----------



## SledgeHammer

Microphone said:


> That was the numbered I called, today and it's clear from the posts above the weekend may not be the best time to call.


Maybe I'll wait til Tuesday.



Microphone said:


> Not that, again, I have to be acknowledged as a long time customer, but any other time I've called for any matter, they go out of their way to say it, like their reading a script (they probably are). Today, nothing.


Good point. The girl I got didn't thank me at all.



Microphone said:


> And today's discounts: Nothing. He actually asked me "why don't you drop one package down from Xtra? Do you really need The Golf Channel or NHL Network?" He REALLY asked that, I was in shock. And I answered, yeah I do.


I'll agree with the rep on this one .



Microphone said:


> And in case anyone wonders, I was as polite as can be, when I wasn't befuddled by the whole ordeal.


I usually run through MY script and get my discounts back before I get too far... today I ran out of material lol...

That's ok... I'll call back next week and the week after if I have to. I see no reason to pay $20 over Dish.

EDIT: one other thing to note... usually I go through the 1800directv number and ask to be transferred... this time I called the above number since the directv # had a 9 minute hold time... maybe its different people when you go through the CSRs?


----------



## philtec

Any time you are transferred to CS overseas and you do not want to deal with overseas just tell them I want to talk with CS in USA and they must transfer you to CS in USA.


----------



## Phil T

philtec said:


> Any time you are transferred to CS overseas and you do not want to deal with overseas just tell them I want to talk with CS in USA and they must transfer you to CS in USA.


Not without them telling you that they can help you, going through your needs with them, and finally realizing they can't help. Then they will transfer you.

I went through this when I wanted to disconnect my RVU Sony 4K TV. They had no idea what I was talking about and insisted I needed to return the TV to them...

Took an hour to explain to overseas CSR after being put on hold several times. When I finally got connected to a DirecTV rep in Tennessee it took 30 seconds.


----------



## LC66

I have had DirecTV since 1997, Choice Package, and had to cancel last year and use the offer included in the equipment return box to get $55/off per month, NFLST, and a $200 Gift Card. The credits expired 9-1-18 so I called 800-824-9077 yesterday afternoon and spoke with a woman located in Ohio.

I explained I was trying to reduce my Entertainment costs since my credits expired and asked what promotions she could offer. She came back with $60 off per month, which when added to my ATT Unlimited Cell Phone Discount, brings my monthly bill to $34. I then asked if there were any Sunday Ticket Promotions available and she put me on hold to speak with management and came back and indicated there was nothing available now that could be included with the $60/off per month.

I accepted the offer, verified there was no Contract involved, and will call back after week 2 of the NFL season to see if there are any NFLST discounts available.


----------



## Microphone

I took the advice of the forum and called on a weekday, today. Got a real nice stateside woman, obviously dialed the the special 800 number. Explained, again, that my $55 off for 12 months just fell off and asked if there was anything I/she could do. Put me on hold to talk to a supervisor. "Our credit cycle runs 14 months, you should call back in November and hopefully they'll be some credits available." :flushed: huh? Neither of us went down the Sunday Ticket road. I have Red Zone free at this point I didn't want to trade that for regular Sunday Ticket (not that that was offered).

My call today got a bonus 1 month $55 off which will hit on the October 2-November 1 bill and I was to call the first of November to see about *potential* discounts. I got $5 off of Cinemax for 6 months, which I almost told her to dump, but I guess I get to watch Erin Brockovich for the 98th and 99th time.

The $55 one time credit was noted on my recent transactions as "MOVIES EXTRA PACK - BillMisundrstnd."

It was a nice polite conversation. Nobody should be an ass to anyone, but I'm beginning to wonder if the flight risk act is what gets you something over the being pleasant and being with them forever, or at least since 1995 with one of the top 2 packages here, which she acknowledged and thanked me for.

My sense, bottom line, is they're under heat and being very selective on who is getting discounts. The "I'm going to Comcast" or the new/left and returning customers have the leverage. They're rolling the dice on many of the 20-25 year customers, thinking they must be staying for a reason. I know some long time customers have got hefty credits, but I'm hearing more and more from fellow Directv-ers that the gravy train has come to an end or is about there.


----------



## evans5150

Well....DTV sucked me back in! I put them on suspension back in May and still have 3 months of my contract left. I really only have it for Sunday Ticket (out of market LA Rams fan) and baseball. I have been enjoying PSVue for the past 3 months ($60 a month with all the sports channels I could want) and thought I would give a call to see if they had any Sunday Ticket deals before I cancelled. Cancellation would have cost me $60 ($20 for each month of contract left).

Called the retention line and got a really nice rep who was more than willing to help. My caveat was that I did not want another contract. He completely understood. Spoke with his supervisor and came back with this offer: Sunday Ticket and redzone for free (no contract) and $5 off my bill for 12 months. That would put my bill at $121 a month. I only have the Choice package and could downgrade but the problem would be losing MLBTV as well as NFL Network and some other sports channels. Can't do that. PSVue has all of the channels I would lose so there's that. Checked with his supervisor again and offered another $30 off for 12 months. Brings my bill to $91 a month with Sunday ticket and redzone for free and no contract. I took it and cancelled PSVue (no contract either) for now. After football season I will go back to Vue and see what other deals I can come up with in September of next year. 

15 year customer and also have ATT Digital Phone, ATT cell phones (3), and ATT internet (50mbps).


----------



## jpray72

I went over to help my mother call Directv as here bill went up $45. We called the loyalty number at 3:30 Tuesday. The lady on the phone said that her discounts had expired. My mom asked if there were any other discounts available. She put us on hold for a while and came back with $60 off for 12 months no contract no arguing no haggling. My mom then told the rep her Genie was slow (HR34) and the lady put her on hold again and came back and said she would replace for free no contract it in two to five days with a new one drop shipped. I said I think she will need a new remote as hers is the old style and she said the old one would work with the new box. If we wanted a new remote it will be $20. We passed on the remote.


----------



## jimmie57

jpray72 said:


> I went over to help my mother call Directv as here bill went up $45. We called the loyalty number at 3:30 Tuesday. The lady on the phone said that her discounts had expired. My mom asked if there were any other discounts available. She put us on hold for a while and came back with $60 off for 12 months no contract no arguing no haggling. My mom then told the rep her Genie was slow (HR34) and the lady put her on hold again and came back and said she would replace for free no contract it in two to five days with a new one drop shipped. I said I think she will need a new remote as hers is the old style and she said the old one would work with the new box. If we wanted a new remote it will be $20. We passed on the remote.


The new remotes are cheap on Amazon and Ebay. Look for an RC73 as it is the latest one.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jpray72 said:


> I went over to help my mother call Directv as here bill went up $45. We called the loyalty number at 3:30 Tuesday. The lady on the phone said that her discounts had expired. My mom asked if there were any other discounts available. She put us on hold for a while and came back with $60 off for 12 months no contract no arguing no haggling. My mom then told the rep her Genie was slow (HR34) and the lady put her on hold again and came back and said she would replace for free no contract it in two to five days with a new one drop shipped. I said I think she will need a new remote as hers is the old style and she said the old one would work with the new box. If we wanted a new remote it will be $20. We passed on the remote.


Let us know which model Genie she gets, I'm curious which on you'll get since they're shipping her one.


----------



## cariera

I literally just got off the phone with DirecTv. I simply asked if there is something I could get similar to a new customer offer and lower my bill. I have had Direct for 14 years, with paperless billing and Autopay. I was offered - MLB Xtra Innings for the rest of the year for $0 (1 yr commitment), NFLST for $0 (no commitment), HBO, CMX and Sports Pack for 6 months for $0 (no commitment), SHO for 4 months for $0 (no commitment) and $60 off per month for 1 year (no commitment). I was also told I could get a Genie and 2 minis at no cost, but passed on that offer at this time. I could not be happier.


----------



## B. Shoe

Made the call tonight. (Called 800-824-9077) First try, coming to an end of my second 2-year contract. Had a good chat with a very pleasant CSR and had a nice chat in the process. He joked that "it was the busy season for the calls." Won't go deep into the conversation of the call, but here's what I received:

- $60/mo, for one year, off Choice (Dropping programming package from Xtra to Choice).
- $16.50/mo, for six months, off Sunday Ticket MAX.
- $6.99/mo, for one year, off Starz (This is a new addition I mentioned I wanted to add.)
- Free Showtime, for four months
- No additional contract commitment.

Have everything I really want/need with the programming changes, still have Sunday Ticket MAX, and my bill is essentially the same cost without any commitment. I'll take it as a win. To those still trying, may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## evans5150

Called back today to get an upgraded or new receiver in our kitchen. Old one is 7+ years old and nearly dead. Guy offered to replace it with a mini at no charge or commitment but I had to pay the installation fee of $50. Even though I'm installing it myself. I told him we couldn't do it because we would be losing a DVR by replacing it with a mini. He was convinced the mini has a DVR in it and we wouldn't lose that capability. I had to pass because his knowledge was rough. I lost at roulette today.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Called the 800 number in this thread during business hours as advised and the first guy told my account was an "RS1" conversion and he had to transfer me to another department.

2nd guy in the "RS1" department told me no discounts available. So I told him that Dish gave me an offer to switch for $70/mo for better hardware and a better package and if he could check with his supervisor, etc. He said no discounts again. So I told him... well, in the case, I would have to cancel my service as I can't pay $30/mo over Dish and Cox. He says his computer won't let him do anything. So I reiterate I've been with you guys for 20+ yrs and I like the service, but for $30/mo over the competitors, I'll have to cancel... a few minutes on hold and he "mysteriously" finds a way to bypass the software and add me a $30/mo credit for 12 months.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Do you have a Genie? You can't have a mini without it. You're not really losing a DVR, you're just losing tuners.


evans5150 said:


> Called back today to get an upgraded or new receiver in our kitchen. Old one is 7+ years old and nearly dead. Guy offered to replace it with a mini at no charge or commitment but I had to pay the installation fee of $50. Even though I'm installing it myself. I told him we couldn't do it because we would be losing a DVR by replacing it with a mini. He was convinced the mini has a DVR in it and we wouldn't lose that capability. I had to pass because his knowledge was rough. I lost at roulette today.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## urnote96

heres what i got!


08/31/2018 XXXXXXXX9444 PREMIER - HBOfor6MosSave ($5.00) $0.00
08/31/2018 XXXXXXXX9444 PREMIER - Savefor6MosMAX ($5.00) $0.00
08/31/2018 XXXXXXXX9444 PREMIER - $10/6mosSPORTS ($10.00) $0.00
08/31/2018 XXXXXXXX9444 PREMIER - Save$7/6moSTARZ ($7.00) $0.00
08/31/2018 XXXXXXXX6001 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2018 - $16.5/6mNFLMx18 ($16.50) $0.00
08/31/2018 XXXXXXXX9444 PREMIER - Save$5/6moSHOW ($5.00) $0.00
08/31/2018 XXXXXXXX9444 MOVIES EXTRA PACK - $2.50/3mMovXtPk ($2.50) $0.00

$48.50 off for 6 months plus $2.50 extra for 3 months


----------



## inkahauts

Microphone said:


> I took the advice of the forum and called on a weekday, today. Got a real nice stateside woman, obviously dialed the the special 800 number. Explained, again, that my $55 off for 12 months just fell off and asked if there was anything I/she could do. Put me on hold to talk to a supervisor. "Our credit cycle runs 14 months, you should call back in November and hopefully they'll be some credits available." :flushed: huh? Neither of us went down the Sunday Ticket road. I have Red Zone free at this point I didn't want to trade that for regular Sunday Ticket (not that that was offered).
> 
> My call today got a bonus 1 month $55 off which will hit on the October 2-November 1 bill and I was to call the first of November to see about *potential* discounts. I got $5 off of Cinemax for 6 months, which I almost told her to dump, but I guess I get to watch Erin Brockovich for the 98th and 99th time.
> 
> The $55 one time credit was noted on my recent transactions as "MOVIES EXTRA PACK - BillMisundrstnd."
> 
> It was a nice polite conversation. Nobody should be an ass to anyone, but I'm beginning to wonder if the flight risk act is what gets you something over the being pleasant and being with them forever, or at least since 1995 with one of the top 2 packages here, which she acknowledged and thanked me for.
> 
> My sense, bottom line, is they're under heat and being very selective on who is getting discounts. The "I'm going to Comcast" or the new/left and returning customers have the leverage. They're rolling the dice on many of the 20-25 year customers, thinking they must be staying for a reason. I know some long time customers have got hefty credits, but I'm hearing more and more from fellow Directv-ers that the gravy train has come to an end or is about there.


Or maybe system doesn't show discounts till a bill has been sent without any other discounts. You are still on a discount till your next statement, they charge you in advance. Heaven forbid you pay regular price for a month or two then try and get a discount.. I don't care how long you have been a customer, no where does it ever say you should get constant huge discounts for the entire length of time you are with them.

I can't wait till people realize they probably will lose all discounts if they go to any streaming service. I haven't seen anyone say they got any discounts from any streaming service..


----------



## DavidR

Microphone said:


> Jimmie noted thank you and I kinda of knew that you're right. It's tough for me to do a weekday call. And I was so PO-ed I had to try back just to roll the dice to see if I could get someone stateside.
> 
> So to prove your point Jimmie I got a gentlemen in Tuscon AZ that was very sorry. I said no biggie, I just felt like I had talked to someone at Comcast. He went into a long talk about what he could and couldn't give for discounts based on new algorithms each rep has to follow.
> 
> I still got nothing you are still right. I guess I'll make time on Tuesday. I've never felt more disappointed talking to Directv/ATT then I did today. NEVER.


I've called during the week and still don't get offered anything like $60 off for 12 months. I guess you have to subscribe to Premier package to get those kinds of deals. I've been a customer for almost 20 years but that doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## jpray72

TheRatPatrol said:


> Let us know which model Genie she gets, I'm curious which on you'll get since they're shipping her one.


She received a hr44 and it came with the new style remote.


----------



## jpray72

DavidR said:


> I've called during the week and still don't get offered anything like $60 off for 12 months. I guess you have to subscribe to Premier package to get those kinds of deals. I've been a customer for almost 20 years but that doesn't seem to matter.


My mom received $60 off for 12 months, a replacement HR44 for her HR34. She has the xtra package and no add on premiums with 2 receivers in the house.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DavidR said:


> I've called during the week and still don't get offered anything like $60 off for 12 months. I guess you have to subscribe to Premier package to get those kinds of deals. I've been a customer for almost 20 years but that doesn't seem to matter.


I'm on preferred xtra / 1 outlet and I'm getting around $45/mo off my bill. You can get it, you just have to ask the right way. I had to call in 4 times this last time and I was ready to cancel and switch to Dish before they caved.


----------



## SledgeHammer

inkahauts said:


> Or maybe system doesn't show discounts till a bill has been sent without any other discounts. You are still on a discount till your next statement, they charge you in advance. Heaven forbid you pay regular price for a month or two then try and get a discount.. I don't care how long you have been a customer, no where does it ever say you should get constant huge discounts for the entire length of time you are with them.
> 
> I can't wait till people realize they probably will lose all discounts if they go to any streaming service. I haven't seen anyone say they got any discounts from any streaming service..


This last time I had one month at almost full price and they still wouldn't give me anything more. Told them I had an offer in hand from Dish and was ready to switch and then they finally matched it.

I disagree with something you said though... the "heaven forbid you have to pay a month at full price" part... heaven forbid is right. I'm not trying to get the service for free... I could get all the TV I want for free without dealing with DirecTV if I wanted to. I am willing to pay a **fair** price for the service. Sorry if you disagree, but I don't think $115/mo for Preferred Xtra and a half broken HR24 is a fair price. Dish Top 200 is $80/mo sticker and that includes the DVR. And I bet if you called in, you can get it a bit lower and probably get them to throw in the OTA dongle to boot. Maybe even get the Hopper 3 for that price.

DirecTV (and AT&T) seem to think they are something special that can't be matched anywhere else. WRONG. There is plenty of competition.

Ask yourself why DirecTV offers such massive discounts to the complainers? Cuz they pad the bill so much and know that 99% of the customers will pay it. The 1% of complainers they'll give the massive discounts to since the 99% is more then covering it.

I've always said, when DirecTV stops matching Dish for me is the day I'll switch. DirecTV has nothing exclusive and honestly, I probably should switch regardless next time. Calling retention every few months is getting old and the Hopper 3 and Top 200 is better then the HR24 & Preferred Xtra.


----------



## MysteryMan

inkahauts said:


> Or maybe system doesn't show discounts till a bill has been sent without any other discounts. You are still on a discount till your next statement, they charge you in advance. Heaven forbid you pay regular price for a month or two then try and get a discount.. I don't care how long you have been a customer, no where does it ever say you should get constant huge discounts for the entire length of time you are with them.
> 
> I can't wait till people realize they probably will lose all discounts if they go to any streaming service. I haven't seen anyone say they got any discounts from any streaming service..


Agree. The discount well isn't bottomless.


----------



## James Long

inkahauts said:


> I haven't seen anyone say they got any discounts from any streaming service..


Other than free introductory periods I agree. If one searches deep one can find a discount (depending on service) but getting a discount isn't such an overwhelming part of having service. Some days it seems that all DIRECTV subscribers do is call retention and beg for discounts. Hopefully after those calls they are actually enjoying watching their service.

At this point the streaming services are not as expensive as traditional pay TV. Netflix is $13.99 ... $60 off per month is not going to happen. And people are less likely to be impressed at getting $3 or $4 off (even though as a percentage that discount would be good). $60 off PSVue?

Such discounts are only available on services that are "overpriced". Perhaps the 20 million that don't know about calling for discounts are paying for the 20 thousand getting $55/60 per month (or similar math)? In any case, it does not seem to be hurting AT&T|DIRECTV to give discounts. Perhaps some day it will be seen as something AT&T|DIRECTV needs to stop.


----------



## Microphone

inkahauts said:


> Or maybe system doesn't show discounts till a bill has been sent without any other discounts. You are still on a discount till your next statement, they charge you in advance. Heaven forbid you pay regular price for a month or two then try and get a discount.. I don't care how long you have been a customer, no where does it ever say you should get constant huge discounts for the entire length of time you are with them.
> 
> I can't wait till people realize they probably will lose all discounts if they go to any streaming service. I haven't seen anyone say they got any discounts from any streaming service..


I never said I or anyone here was entitled to ANYTHING. It's just when I see a good success rate in this thread of the "1%-ers" that do call in, then I wonder why all I get thrown is a Red Zone bone, which I can easily get on cable. 23 years and almost $50,000 of payments later, I would think I'd get a look, especially since fellow board members with a lot less of a resume have had far better results, and not just for one year. Say what you want about the credit, but last Fall, my new $55 month for 12 months one picked up the second the 2016-17 one fell off.


----------



## SledgeHammer

James Long said:


> Perhaps the 20 million that don't know about calling for discounts are paying for the 20 thousand getting $55/60 per month (or similar math)? In any case, it does not seem to be hurting AT&T|DIRECTV to give discounts. Perhaps some day it will be seen as something AT&T|DIRECTV needs to stop.


Exactly what I said, but you missed one point I made. DirecTV pads the bill so much, they aren't really giving it to us below cost. If Preferred Extra costs DirecTV more then $70/mo, then they are losing money on me and they should have just let me switch to Dish and not have to deal with me.

Don't forget all the "bogus" fees they tack on to pad the bill. DVR fee, WHDVR (on classic billing), RSN fees, extra outlets fee, PPVs and especially porn. Really? Does it really cost them $20/hr to carry that? Sure it does . Extra outlet fees, well that's just plain free money to DirecTV, it doesn't put any extra stress on the system and it costs them nothing.

Also, the "don't know" people.. more like "don't care". I've got 3 friends at work on DirecTV. One of them hounds retention just like me. I told #2 about retention and he went that route once, but then considered it to be a hassle and switched to Dish. #3... both me and #1 told him about retention, but he's too lazy to call even though he spends all day on the phone about pretty much anything not work related lol.


----------



## James Long

Now that the numbers are buried in AT&T's results it is harder to tell how much money DIRECTV is making. A few years ago (pre-AT&T) I calculated DIRECTV's profit at $20 per month per subscriber. DISH's was $5 per month per subscriber. This was net profit including investments, etc. AT&T bought DIRECTV seeing that profit level (as well as the exclusive NFL Sunday Ticket and the leverage of 20+ million more customers when negotiating channel deals for UVerse and their planned expansion into streaming). For conversation purposes I wish we had more data.

Stockholders don't like seeing subscriber numbers falling. They certainly do not want to see profits falling. The stockholders are the #1 customers of AT&T. I don't believe the stockholders care if you are paying $70 or $170 as long as it doesn't affect their income.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

well, I called back today (Monday). apparently calling on a weekend gets you nowhere ha ha. I got straight to their "loyalty" department (agent even said his name and that he was in the loyalty dept). I'm an 18+ yr customer. He gave me the NFLST for free. No commitment. I'll take it.


----------



## mcaldero

Last year's credits just expired. They were $50 off XTRA per month for 12 months, free Red Zone channel and a couple of premiums thrown in for 3-6 months. What I care about is the $50 discount and Red Zone (I prefer this over regular NFL Sunday Ticket). 

I called today and was offered $30 off per month, free NFL Sunday Ticket (no Max/Red Zone) and a free premium for 6 months. I thanked her for the offer, but explained to her that it was really Red Zone that I wanted and that I could switch to Comcast for less than I'm paying AT&T (for DIRECTV and internet) and it would include NFL Network's version of Red Zone and 3x faster internet. She wouldn't budge on the offer and said if I didn't accept it now, it may not be available when I call back. I didn't take the offer and said I would call Comcast to make sure I understood their offer on their website before switching. 

I'm an 18-year customer with 5 TVs.


----------



## Microphone

mcaldero said:


> Last year's credits just expired. They were $50 off XTRA per month for 12 months, free Red Zone channel and a couple of premiums thrown in for 3-6 months. What I care about is the $50 discount and Red Zone (I prefer this over regular NFL Sunday Ticket).
> 
> I called today and was offered $30 off per month, free NFL Sunday Ticket (no Max/Red Zone) and a free premium for 6 months. I thanked her for the offer, but explained to her that it was really Red Zone that I wanted and that I could switch to Comcast for less than I'm paying AT&T (for DIRECTV and internet) and it would include NFL Network's version of Red Zone and 3x faster internet. She wouldn't budge on the offer and said if I didn't accept it now, it may not be available when I call back. I didn't take the offer and said I would call Comcast to make sure I understood their offer on their website before switching.
> 
> I'm an 18-year customer with 5 TVs.


You ran into the same wall I did and I'm a 23 year customer with 4 TVs. Got Red Zone free but I won't blabber here but got some flimsy excuse about my expiring $55 off for 12 month credit not being eligible to be looked at until the 14th month (2 months after it expires). I just wish there was some consistent sliding scale on discounts. I've heard of a lot of long time customers being shutout (unless you consider Red Zone free a major victory, whereas you stated, the cable version is available across the street without this fight) while some with a small percentage of Directv longevity have had the world thrown at them with freebies.


----------



## zmancartfan

I have no idea if it’s still the case, but it has been stated on here a few times in the past that discounts also depend on several factors that are unique to a given customer. Things like competition in the local area, payment history (i.e. no late pays), and overall AT&T targeting into the area reportedly have an effect on what’s offered.

Not trying to start any kind of “I’ve never paid late!” furor. Like I said, I have no idea if it’s still that way. And I have no inside knowledge. I’ve just been reading this thread for years.


----------



## SledgeHammer

zmancartfan said:


> I have no idea if it's still the case, but it has been stated on here a few times in the past that discounts also depend on several factors that are unique to a given customer. Things like competition in the local area, payment history (i.e. no late pays), and overall AT&T targeting into the area reportedly have an effect on what's offered.
> 
> Not trying to start any kind of "I've never paid late!" furor. Like I said, I have no idea if it's still that way. And I have no inside knowledge. I've just been reading this thread for years.


Payment history = Yes. Local competition = Dish. Anybody can get Dish. I believe they also take into account your credit score. There is (or at least was when it was DirecTV) a rating on each customer and the higher the rating, the better discounts you got.

There are also "stock" discounts like bundle if you have other AT&T services, not sure if they do it anymore, but they used to have combined billing with other providers too. Also, you can get $5/mo off with auto-bill pay.

Really, bottom line is... get an offer from Dish and if DirecTV won't match it... adios... unless you are after Sunday Ticket, there isn't really anything exclusive.


----------



## scottyb185

So I called DTV tonight looking for a discount package or nflst. Called the retention number and got a rep on the 1st ring. Thanked me for being a loyal customer since 2005, using autopay and for my business. I asked told him I was thinking of switching to roku and we chatted for a few minutes. He put me on hold and came back with an offer of free HBO for a year since I already have the $60/mo discount which has 5 months left to go. I accepted the offer so I can watch top gun for the 427th time (lol) and then asked about any football offers. He offered me max/red zone normally $65 at $49/month. I politely declined, knowing that they'll either run a special or I'll call back in a few days and see what pops.. If ratings continue to decline for football, I figure maybe try again, and see what I can get. I mean HBO is meh for me since network tv starts next week, but none of the offers other people mentioned popped up..... Again no rhyme or reason to them. Thoughts?


----------



## armchair

I'm inclined to agree market competition, credit rating, auto pay (pay history) and competitive offers are key to discounts. But there's another perspective being introduced in recent posts I'd add mine to.

I actually used PlayStation Vue as a competitor to get a better offer to return to Directv after cancelling. I suspended Directv in February, tried streaming TV for 5 months and cancelled Directv when the welcome back emails started pouring in. Only called Directv back for hardware return instructions but reconnections talked me into coming back. 

I'll just say offers had to be good to get me to do that; I didn't accept the first one or the second either. NFLST Max, $200 Visa gift card and 3 months' premium movie channels are standard return offers. Discounts can be revisited too; I had to remove my old discounts to get the new ones applied in full. 

$35 of my monthly credits continue until my next hardware upgrade; not sure how far that gets me but I undid the 4K upgrade last winter before suspending because I hated the mini genie slowness and freezing and paying extra for poor performance. I have an HR54-500 and 3 HR24-100 DVRs and happy with rate for next 10 of 12 months' rate negotiated. But I think I'd rather go with streaming TV when Directv implements that sometime in the next year; it's supposed to be cheaper. Directv Now was not a good fit for me but maybe the next streaming service (not AT&T Watch but the one yet to be released with Directv name) will be? I may not be an early adopter on that one, unless compelled to.

Streaming TV services is opening up competition despite losing investor money. After all, that is one place where the bleeding subs are going. And Directv Now also has NFLST for 2018. But its cloud DVR still isn't on par with other streaming TV services. 

Other streaming services are improving so Directv Now will just have to catch up soon. Hopefully, the upcoming Directv streaming service will have better DVR maturity at launch. Whatever hardware solution is offered, I'm hoping it's not based on the failing model of an expensive leased box recurring free and combined with multiple service fees to inflate costs above other competitive inclusive streaming TV services. That could be DOA for my consideration. I could easily go back to PlayStation Vue next August if nothing better or cost effective materializes.

I really thought by now that rates would settle and many fees go away but not yet. Satellite and cable hasn't bled enough subscribers yet? But numbers are important enough to retain or win back some subscribers.

Anyone unhappy with Directv rates and lack of discounts should try the same as I did. It's been years since I paid so little for TV services. I saw a lot of improvements in streaming TV services February to August while my Directv account was self suspended for trials; two and half months were extended free of monthly subscription on Hulu Live TV beta for recording problems I encountered. I liked the overall cost perspective but it isn't for everyone's TV liking or convenience (my wife falls into that category). But I find myself doing more streaming and watching less and less channels so it appealed to me.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## miguel29

Called retention# on Saturday afternoon asked for contract end date she asked why,I said my credit of $35 is rolling off and my dish is misaligned and many channels not coming in(they aren’t)and with out a breath she offered me $55 off for 12 months NO CONTRACT and FREE service call if I stay with DirecTV (only had a tech here once to put HD dish up about 7years ago)My contract ends 9/28/18 from last years offer ($35/12 and FREE NFL for a 12 month contract)but she tells me it’s ‘19 I tell her that’s wrong and she looks into it and someone turned a genie on (which I don’t have) but turned it off the same day last year on my account (REALLY NOW) she said just ignore the date as she can’t get it off the computer but will note it that it’s wrong ,so asked her for NFL for free and she can keep the contract up there till next sept-she said can’t do that but offered the $12off/6month I said no thanks and we will wait till after tech comes on thurs. and I will try again for it The whole conversation was very pleasant and rep was very pleasant herself (SORRY this post was so long)——-Customer no gap from sept ‘97 —NFLST every year except ‘10 & half ‘11


----------



## detroitlions

Made my annual call today to the retention # hoping to get the $60/12 and a good deal on the ST and/or RZC for free. The lady I spoke with sounded like it was her first day. I told her my last credit was coming off and my new bill would be $135 for XTRA and four receivers. She put me on hold and said $45/12 is what she could offer me. I asked about the ST and she said it would be free with a 2 year agreement if I wanted to upgrade to 4K. MAX would be another $99. I told her I'd call back as I can get ST MAX for $99 via my Lions season ticket holder perks and want the 60/12 so it would be in line with what I can get with Xfinity. Hopefully I will have better luck when I call back tomorrow.


----------



## Glenee

Called the old retention 800 number today. Got loyalty Department supposedly, sounded more like just english speaking first level Reps. This was the second time I had called this number in the last 2-weeks. The first call resulted in nothing but a lot of nice chat to nowhere.
This time I was set to disconnect and had a disconnect date. Well now they transfer me to the VIP Account team. Long story short got $55.00 a month Off the Extra package for 12 month's.
It was tuffer dealing with them than it has ever been and I suspect it will only get worse the longer AT&T has their hands in it.
When they get the cloud DVR working as nicely and smoothly as the ones available thru Satellite and Cable companies. They are going to have some real customer retaining problems.


----------



## omartinjordan

I currently have 2 months left on my $35 off a month discount. I received an email today stating that I am going to get another $35 a month of for 12 more months. Has anyone ever gotten this email? I usually have to call to get discounts. I haven't signed up for anything new.


----------



## MrBill64

Made my annual call to the retention number noted earlier in this thread but was transferred to the "Loyalty Department". The person I talked to there said he was in Las Vegas. My last $10 off per month discount is this month and my $20 off a month discount expired last month, so I told him I was looking to lower my bill and if I was eligible for any promos. He immediately came back with the $60 off per month for 12 months. I took that and asked about any movie channel deals. Got real complicated with all the info he was throwing at me but it appeared I could have any of the movie channels 1/2 off for 3 months or possibly longer. Was happy with just the $60 off per month. Pretty painless. Background, I have been a customer since 2001, autopay my bill, have XTRA Standard, and subscribe to CI. YMMV.


----------



## detroitlions

I had better luck this afternoon with no commitment needed.

HBO free for a year, Cinemax and Sports pack free for 6 months and Showtime free for 4 months
ST MAX (ST free, credit to offset the MAX part)
$45/12
Free receiver swap to replace my HR-34 which is on its death bed. I have 4K televisions but the guys said to roll the dice and I might get a HR-54 and that way would avoid the 2 year commitment. If that works out I'll simply pay the $20 to swap the C31 for a C61K. If I get stuck with a HR-44, I'll live with that as its not worth a two year commitment to have access to the limited 4K content available.


----------



## reubenray

My neighbor just recently moved into a new house and he has been using his dome for his RV for service until everything was finished. His discounts ran out and he was really planning on cancelling and using the RV resort SD cable system. I told him to call Directv after 11:00 AM where he should get someone from the US and to tell them you want to cancel. He did this yesterday and he was immediately switched over to Retention. He ended up with $50 off a month for 12 months, a new to him Genie (I am assuming it will be a HR44), plus the NFL Ticket and HBO free for a year. It will be installed today.


----------



## specialkd24

I had a $50 credit end (from when I called last year and got the Genie 2 and ST free for a year), so I called last week. They offered me $70 a month and I took it. Nothing with ST (which I like, but don't have to necessarily have), but a pretty good deal for a year.


----------



## T.C.

Microphone said:


> That was the numbered I called, today and it's clear from the posts above the weekend may not be the best time to call.
> 
> Call 1 to that number got me a rep who without telling just flipped me to rep #2 which sound like I had called 1-800 Directv as I got tossed to the Far East. Very unusual, not that I want to be fawned over, but not once did either rep acknowledge that I had been a "since 1995" customer and/or acknowledged that I have been an AT&T cell customer forever.
> Call 2 to the same 1-800-824-9077 got me the Tuscon rep who kinda thanked me for being a loyal customer but didn't seem intersted in helping.
> 
> Not that, again, I have to be acknowledged as a long time customer, but any other time I've called for any matter, they go out of their way to say it, like their reading a script (they probably are). Today, nothing.
> 
> And today's discounts: Nothing. He actually asked me "why don't you drop one package down from Xtra? Do you really need The Golf Channel or NHL Network?" He REALLY asked that, I was in shock. And I answered, yeah I do.
> 
> Bottom line what I'm trying to say is I've called the magic number for as long as it's been known on this board and it was scary how hard line the reps were. And in case anyone wonders, I was as polite as can be, when I wasn't befuddled by the whole ordeal.
> 
> Maybe it was the weekend thing.......


Just curious... is this the same Microphone screen name over at SBR?


----------



## T.C.

jpray72 said:


> I went over to help my mother call Directv as here bill went up $45. We called the loyalty number at 3:30 Tuesday. The lady on the phone said that her discounts had expired. My mom asked if there were any other discounts available. She put us on hold for a while and came back with $60 off for 12 months no contract no arguing no haggling. My mom then told the rep her Genie was slow (HR34) and the lady put her on hold again and came back and said she would replace for free no contract it in two to five days with a new one drop shipped. I said I think she will need a new remote as hers is the old style and she said the old one would work with the new box. If we wanted a new remote it will be $20. We passed on the remote.


Wow. Really sorry to hear this. I can't believe they didn't send you out a free remote??? How cheap can they be? I didn't even sign a new contract with DirecTV.... and I asked them for a free remote and free shipping... and they gave me one. What a crazy company.


----------



## Microphone

T.C. said:


> Just curious... is this the same Microphone screen name over at SBR?


-190 Yes/+170 No


----------



## T.C.

Microphone said:


> -190 Yes/+170 No


Great to see you! lol This is TheMoneyShot from SBR.

I tried logging into my SBR acct about 3 weeks ago and my password wasn't working... seemed to be changed. I had to do a password reset... finally logged in.... and it said my handle was banned permanently. No date has been issued for reinstatement and no reason was given for the ban. I didn't even receive an email from SBR. Everything was done silently for some reason? lol I don't even know wtf happened? 11 years over there... and that's how they treat people? Unreal.

Like I said... great seeing you! Wish you the best this football season.


----------



## Microphone

T.C. said:


> Great to see you! lol This is TheMoneyShot from SBR.
> 
> I tried logging into my SBR acct about 3 weeks ago and my password wasn't working... seemed to be changed. I had to do a password reset... finally logged in.... and it said my handle was banned permanently. No date has been issued for reinstatement and no reason was given for the ban. I didn't even receive an email from SBR. Everything was done silently for some reason? lol I don't even know wtf happened? 11 years over there... and that's how they treat people? Unreal.
> 
> Like I said... great seeing you! Wish you the best this football season.


I saw a few big name posters like yourself with no record on BTP. Explains why you didn't play. I wonder what happened?
Good luck to you and good to see you here!


----------



## T.C.

Microphone said:


> I saw a few big name posters like yourself with no record on BTP. Explains why you didn't play. I wonder what happened?
> Good luck to you and good to see you here!


A few posters told me that you can tell when someone is banned or suspended... if you see an old thread with no ability to send a private message. (You know how you can click to send a message to a poster?) If the icon is gone... that's the signal that the account is banned. I was going to take a year off from SBR anyways... possibly longer. I wasn't going to renew my pro status.

IMO Lou had something against me anyways. I don't know if he banned me or another moderator? Shari was always nice to me... Optional was always nice to me. So I don't know who cut the cord? The last small Vegas Bash 2018 that you had to sign up for... in March or something?? I thought it was first come first serve? Most events were like that. I signed up to go literally within 40 seconds when the link was activated. Then Lou sends me a message and tells me I'm on the waiting list. I wrote back to him explaining my concerns... and he never responded to me. Of course that was back in April 2018. I'm not a big fan of favoritism. And SBR has their favorites.

Maybe one day you can directly or indirectly make a comment like... where did TheMoneyShot go in a thread? Maybe someone will start a thread... "Where have past posters gone?" Maybe a mod will post in it?

Regardless, it's kind of refreshing not logging in there each day. Honestly, when you read the nonsense from some of the posters there... it effects you. Even if you say you'll block it out... it does effect your picks. I've had the best start in about 5 years in football... just by not reading the garbage. But I do miss the fellow posters there... including you. Your posts and threads were fun to read.

Funny that I ran into you on here. lol If it wasn't for my shi#$y DirecTV service... I would of never been able to say hello. lol Take care


----------



## Getteau

My $15 off for 12 months expired last month and I just called in to the loyalty department on my primary account and got nowhere. She was happy to try to sell me a new cell phone or change my package from Xtra to preferred-choice or something like that. Her programming change would have been $6 a month more than I was paying. I told her that's wasn't really what I wanted to do and was looking to add discounts back to my bill not increase my bill. I declined and I'll try again later.


----------



## Microphone

Likewise. Directv may have its moments but it beats the heck out my alternative Comcast. They've (DTV) been very good to me until the last few months. Had a credit card hacked into (sounds like an SBR/BetOnline thread) and the day my auto pay was supposed to happen here was the day after it was hacked and didn't get to call DTV in time. I swear I went from a preferred customer to on their semi-**** list. Oh well. Again good to see you, talk sometime soon.
(I pick my times in and out of there. Stay more out of main forum and in the sportsbooks forum mostly. Having a good year so far too).



T.C. said:


> A few posters told me that you can tell when someone is banned or suspended... if you see an old thread with no ability to send a private message. (You know how you can click to send a message to a poster?) If the icon is gone... that's the signal that the account is banned. I was going to take a year off from SBR anyways... possibly longer. I wasn't going to renew my pro status.
> 
> IMO Lou had something against me anyways. I don't know if he banned me or another moderator? Shari was always nice to me... Optional was always nice to me. So I don't know who cut the cord? The last small Vegas Bash 2018 that you had to sign up for... in March or something?? I thought it was first come first serve? Most events were like that. I signed up to go literally within 40 seconds when the link was activated. Then Lou sends me a message and tells me I'm on the waiting list. I wrote back to him explaining my concerns... and he never responded to me. Of course that was back in April 2018. I'm not a big fan of favoritism. And SBR has their favorites.
> 
> Maybe one day you can directly or indirectly make a comment like... where did TheMoneyShot go in a thread? Maybe someone will start a thread... "Where have past posters gone?" Maybe a mod will post in it?
> 
> Regardless, it's kind of refreshing not logging in there each day. Honestly, when you read the nonsense from some of the posters there... it effects you. Even if you say you'll block it out... it does effect your picks. I've had the best start in about 5 years in football... just by not reading the garbage. But I do miss the fellow posters there... including you. Your posts and threads were fun to read.
> 
> Funny that I ran into you on here. lol If it wasn't for my shi#$y DirecTV service... I would of never been able to say hello. lol Take care


----------



## icr2002

I used TRIM last december. THey got me about $70 off for a year. I had to give up 1/3rd of the savings but it was worth it. Might use it again this december.


----------



## James Long

So you get $46 and TRIM gets $24? There have been enough people getting $55 or $60 without sharing their discount.


----------



## ScottP

Just did online chat. Told them (truthfully) that the new Guide interface caused me to look at alternatives, and discover I could switch to Dish for over $50 less/month, but I'd allow a little more time for the software to improve if they could match. Two transfers and some time later, got $50 off for 12 months, plus NFLST.


----------



## falconress

I am paying $85 for the basic programming tier with "service protection", with one high-def and one standard receiver. Service since 2012, auto-pay throughout that time, never got (or asked for) any upgrades, never had any service calls.

Just called and spoke to customer service, she told me "no discounts are available for you at this time."

This just seems so ... odd. No discounts at all for a customer that never asked for anything in six years? 

I wonder if anyone here has any suggestions? 

Is it possible to cancel and re-order under another household member's name? As a new customer, I would save about $40 a month for the first year, and get high def receivers for both TV's. Even that would be better than what I have now.


----------



## mrknowitall526

falconress said:


> I am paying $85 for the basic programming tier with "service protection", with one high-def and one standard receiver. Service since 2012, auto-pay throughout that time, never got (or asked for) any upgrades, never had any service calls.
> 
> Just called and spoke to customer service, she told me "no discounts are available for you at this time."
> 
> This just seems so ... odd. No discounts at all for a customer that never asked for anything in six years?
> 
> I wonder if anyone here has any suggestions?
> 
> Is it possible to cancel and re-order under another household member's name? As a new customer, I would save about $40 a month for the first year, and get high def receivers for both TV's. Even that would be better than what I have now.


Did you ask if you could upgrade the SD box? When I first got a Genie I still had two SD boxes. They upgraded them both, which gave me the Genie and a client, with very little persuasion.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## falconress

mrknowitall526 said:


> Did you ask if you could upgrade the SD box? When I first got a Genie I still had two SD boxes. They upgraded them both, which gave me the Genie and a client, with very little persuasion.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for reading my post!

I just had a very friendly and completely useless online chat with them. Because we have upgrade eligibility, they can switch out all the equipment or just the one receiver, but in either case it's a 2-year commitment.

I pointed out to the nice agent that unfortunately that means I would be paying the same amount for DirecTV's lowest programming tier as I could be paying for DishTV's second-highest tier, with up-to-date equipment ... but it didn't move him one bit.

I think I will probably switch to Dish. I don't have strong feelings about one or the other company, but if I'm going to lock in for 24 months just to get a second high-def receiver, Dish will be a better deal. I can get similar programming for $15 less a month than I'm paying now, or pay the same I pay now and get a lot more channels.


----------



## armchair

falconress said:


> Thanks for reading my post!
> 
> I just had a very friendly and completely useless online chat with them. Because we have upgrade eligibility, they can switch out all the equipment or just the one receiver, but in either case it's a 2-year commitment.
> 
> I pointed out to the nice agent that unfortunately that means I would be paying the same amount for DirecTV's lowest programming tier as I could be paying for DishTV's second-highest tier, with up-to-date equipment ... but it didn't move him one bit.
> 
> I think I will probably switch to Dish. I don't have strong feelings about one or the other company, but if I'm going to lock in for 24 months just to get a second high-def receiver, Dish will be a better deal. I can get similar programming for $15 less a month than I'm paying now, or pay the same I pay now and get a lot more channels.


My mother in law has SD equipment and Directv doesn't ever want to give her a considerable discount. If she says she wants to reduce her bill, they suggest programming downgrade.

When I was suspending my Directv account and sampling trials for streaming TV, I tried to get her on board but she liked the convenience of the DVR and one remote. I got her a Logitech Harmony and set it up for everything. She uses it but prefers the simplicity of Directv DVR.

I cancelled after my self imposed suspension but Directv wanted me back bad enough to make crazy comeback offers. I did have issues securing all those offers but in the end, she didn't want to try any of that either.

24 month commitment is excessive. I believe the SD equipment will get replaced free of charge by April, 2019. Maybe sooner to keep a subscriber. You might consider that when you cancel or even call back after disconnect.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## falconress

armchair said:


> My mother in law has SD equipment and Directv doesn't ever want to give her a considerable discount. If she says she wants to reduce her bill, they suggest programming downgrade.
> 
> When I was suspending my Directv account and sampling trials for streaming TV, I tried to get her on board but she liked the convenience of the DVR and one remote. I got her a Logitech Harmony and set it up for everything. She uses it but prefers the simplicity of Directv DVR.
> 
> I cancelled after my self imposed suspension but Directv wanted me back bad enough to make crazy comeback offers. I did have issues securing all those offers but in the end, she didn't want to try any of that either.
> 
> 24 month commitment is excessive. I believe the SD equipment will get replaced free of charge by April, 2019. Maybe sooner to keep a subscriber. You might consider that when you cancel or even call back after disconnect.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the suggestions. I think I may try some streaming TV services. Nothing to lose, and if my Internet speed can handle it, that might be the best solution. I would love to cut the cord, both practically and also in principle, to break loose of the big providers and the 2-year contract requirements.

I am also concerned about keeping it simple, gadget-wise, for my own mother, who is elderly. A Harmony remote actually sounds like a perfect solution - as long as I can figure it out first to set it up .


----------



## armchair

falconress said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestions. I think I may try some streaming TV services. Nothing to lose, and if my Internet speed can handle it, that might be the best solution. I would love to cut the cord, both practically and also in principle, to break loose of the big providers and the 2-year contract requirements.
> 
> I am also concerned about keeping it simple, gadget-wise, for my own mother, who is elderly. A Harmony remote actually sounds like a perfect solution - as long as I can figure it out first to set it up .


You can suspend Directv for up to 6 months. That can give you freedom to sample streaming TV services and go back anytime without much consequence. You won't will be billed during suspension either.

For Harmony, Amazon runs discounts on Harmony hub with companion remote ever so often. It's a cheaper alternative either way to the elite and has some smart home buttons to control compatible devices if you're into home automation like lighting and smart outlets. I had the smart remote prior to that but the buttons in center became inconsistent. I'd recommend an extended warranty at checkout with Harmony.

For streaming TV services, I'd recommend PlayStation Vue or Hulu Live TV beta. Vue may be cheapest for inclusion of premium virtually unlimited DVR but recordings expire in 28 days and missing channels may have you wanting to look at Directv Now. I think Hulu is longer in DVR recording life but can be more expensive with add-ons to skip more commercials in recorded content and no commercial option for on-demand. YouTube TV may do better on recording life and DVR capacity but replaces DVR recordings with on-demand, where available. What's not so convenient about that is commercial skip is not possible. The issue I had with Directv Now was DVR reliability and quality of recordings. I didn't try Sling because it appeared expensive after considering add-ons I would want; IMO, savings are deceptive with that provider.

Do the math and weigh the pros and cons. I've become more narrow in my channel lineup since other over the top streaming services came along so streaming TV with skinny made sense for me but my wife was leaning to Directv Now for missing channels. She also wanted to go back to Directv.

Directv with comeback offers was more ideal for her but when those expire, we may go back to TV streaming. We were actually subscribing to PlayStation Vue (mine) and Directv Now (her subscription) before going back to Directv. Going back made her happy but I don't know if Directv can be more competitive so there's uncertainty ahead again.

Through all that, my mother in law just stayed with Directv though I was telling her my experience and recommending short cuts or learned experiences that could have limited her steps.

I've paid less for TV this year than any year in last decade. How was that possible? Because some of those trials were extended when I encountered issues and promos were offered to keep subscribers in tow. Hulu and Directv Now were offering HBO for $5/month and Hulu Live TV was nearly free (trial extension for recording issues unresolved; eventually Hulu noted I had to change my preference for record reliably). But those discounts continued until I subscribed to HBO. I also benefited from the annual Days of PlayStation Vue promos. If the lower plan is good enough, this promo may offer a higher tier at a discount or free upgrade for a few months.

Change is hard for some and simplicity is convenient. She missed out on some discounts but had reliable and convenient service; I judge not.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## falconress

armchair said:


> You can suspend Directv for up to 6 months. That can give you freedom to sample streaming TV services and go back anytime without much consequence. You won't will be billed during suspension either.
> 
> For Harmony, Amazon runs discounts on Harmony hub with companion remote ever so often. It's a cheaper alternative either way to the elite and has some smart home buttons to control compatible devices if you're into home automation like lighting and smart outlets. I had the smart remote prior to that but the buttons in center became inconsistent. I'd recommend an extended warranty at checkout with Harmony.
> 
> ......
> 
> Change is hard for some and simplicity is convenient. She missed out on some discounts but had reliable and convenient service; I judge not.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you so, so much for such a detailed and thoughtful recommendation. I'll use this info as a basis to do my research. I'm starting to check out all the options.

I didn't know you could suspend DirecTV. I will probably do that for a couple of months when my mother goes down south for the winter, and then I can try out all the live streaming services.

I just kept DirecTV out of inertia and laziness, to be honest. Until we got our new TV, the standard def never bothered me. But now I know how much I'm overpaying and how little I'm getting for it, and I'm motivated to change that.


----------



## tonyoci

I've been a customer for 20+ years, got $50 for 12 last year.

Called today, they offered $10, then $25, then $45, for 12 months. I still hesitated, hoping for $50. Next offer $65 off for 12 months. I think it's a good deal. I only have a relatively basic package.


----------



## ScottP

ScottP said:


> Just did online chat. Told them (truthfully) that the new Guide interface caused me to look at alternatives, and discover I could switch to Dish for over $50 less/month, but I'd allow a little more time for the software to improve if they could match. Two transfers and some time later, got $50 off for 12 months, plus NFLST.


Well, that goodwill is gone. Sunday Ticket didn't work last week, so I chatted with them Monday, and they said they fixed it. I discovered later they charged me $70 for the first month of ST, which was supposed to be free. I called about that, and was told I'd have to wait 7-10 days for that to be fixed; meanwhile, the new statement was posted and my credit card charged. I have a strong feeling that wasn't my last call to Directv about this issue, and I may be switching after all.


----------



## armchair

ScottP said:


> Well, that goodwill is gone. Sunday Ticket didn't work last week, so I chatted with them Monday, and they said they fixed it. I discovered later they charged me $70 for the first month of ST, which was supposed to be free. I called about that, and was told I'd have to wait 7-10 days for that to be fixed; meanwhile, the new statement was posted and my credit card charged. I have a strong feeling that wasn't my last call to Directv about this issue, and I may be switching after all.


I've ran into similar issues with credits for NFLST, discounts and free premium channels offsetting bill as expected.

I was told billing department changes and maintenance were delaying my credits which caused much confusion and multiple cancellations on my side. But I've played the waiting game for 2 months plus with retention/loyalty department tasking back office to apply credits and offers to keep Directv's offers valid.

Perhaps patience and perseverance are showing that Directv willingly intends to keep its bond. Since I've calmed down, follow-up conversations have been cordial and fruitful for me. It is challenging and disappointing to have to follow-up monthly though.

I'm still unsure about one of credits going forward. Why they can't be combined into one or 2 is questionable. I have 3 and billing only wants to give me 2, it seems. I may have to follow-up for yet my third straight month after bill drops.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Marriott

I CALLED DIRECTV EARLY SEPTEMBER AND SAID I WAS CANCELLING. I HAVE BEEN MEMBER SINCE 1996. THEY OFFERED THE FOLLOWING.

1. HBO FOR 3 MONTHS. I DECLINED BECAUISE I DONT WATCH IT
2. $75.00 OFF BILL FOR EACH OF THE NEXT 12 MONTHS. I ACCEPTED
3. THEY ALSO GAVE ME NFL SUNDAY TICKET FOR FREE
MY BIILL FOR THE NEXT 12 MONTHS WILL BE 44.85
ALL I SAID WAS IF YOU CANT REDUCE MY BILL I AM CANCELLING

GREAT DEAL FOR THE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Valve1138

I'm surprised they did that, with all the yelling.


----------



## Billzebub

Just paid my bill for the month. A number of calls about Sunday Ticket didn’t produce an offer that tempted me but I did get red zone for free. The truth is, I usually watch the Steelers and the red zone channel so that’s good for me. What’s even better is my bill. I have premiere, whole home dvr, high def, an hr54, an hr24 and an hr 22. Total bill with discounts is $79.73


----------



## 170Flyer

Spoke to DirecTV last week to try and re-negotiate my bill. Spoke to 2 people, both in the U.S. during normal business hours. First to a general rep, which I got nowhere with, and then to a Supervisor. He was reluctant to transfer me to a Supervisor, but finally, he did. Supervisor was absolutely no help, even after I told him I have been a customer of DirecTV since 2002, and an AT&T landline, internet, and cell phone customer as long as I could remember. Told him if he can't lower my bill, I would probably cancel everything and find all new carriers. Didn't phase him one bit, but just saying they would be sorry to see me go. Then called back last night (Sunday) and was connected to someone in the Philippines. Was on the phone less than 20 minutes and got my bill down to $51 and change, with a 1 year commitment, from a "best I can do" rate from the first guy of $84.


----------



## ACR_Ted

No joy here - I just got off the phone with a nice lady in California who said the best she could do was $20 a month (I have the Choice Extra - grandfathered - package) even though they gave $30 a month off last year.

I then said to cancel and she said she couldn't account "maintenance issues with their computers" and that I would have to call back in a few days to cancel. Good ol' AT&T...I will certainly call again soon and cancel. I just don't watch that much TV anymore and as a retiree on fixed income I have to be careful.

I've been with DTV since the days when you had to install it yourself (I bought the system at Costco) and you would think they could do something better for me. And they wonder why so many people are cancelling and using OTA (I get all of the Phoenix and Tucson (AZ) channels off air with a big outside antenna) and I now have Amazon Prime so DTV is becoming somewhat redundant. I am not into sports either...

Ted


----------



## PHL

ACR_Ted said:


> No joy here - I just got off the phone with a nice lady in California who said the best she could do was $20 a month (I have the Choice Extra - grandfathered - package) even though they gave $30 a month off last year.
> 
> I then said to cancel and she said she couldn't account "maintenance issues with their computers" and that I would have to call back in a few days to cancel. Good ol' AT&T...I will certainly call again soon and cancel. I just don't watch that much TV anymore and as a retiree on fixed income I have to be careful.
> Ted


Did you talk to Retention or just the first tier customer service rep. Very typically, the first person on the phone can only offer minimal savings. You have to actually say you want to cancel, and then you will be transferred to a Retention rep that has access to a much larger array of discounts.

I'm about to make my annual call soon since my $40/month credit just expired.


----------



## ACR_Ted

I called the 800-824-9077 number which is the retention number. I'll try again later today...maybe I should wait until this evening and then call and get the off-shore center and maybe they will be able to do more.


----------



## PHL

On the DirecTV website, there's a message that says key features will not be available until Monday. Apparently they're migrating legacy D* customers to the ATT customer service system.

If you don't get anywhere today, you could try again next week once the migration is complete. It may be that Retention doesn't have access to certain parts of the database.


----------



## ACR_Ted

Thanks for the info PHL - I'm sure that migration will screw things up even more given AT&T's record. I did switch my billing CC to my Amex card - I hear that Amex is the best in customer service when some company won't stop billing or causes other problems.


----------



## johnzim63

So, because of their poorly executed cut-over process, they are already losing customers. I've been with Directv since 2004, but you can add me to the list of the AT&T exodus. I spoke with several "retention" reps to give them an opportunity to keep me, but they spoke only about an inability to access my account fully. No offer was ever made. C'est la guerre!


----------



## sd72667

(Premier Package over 10 yrs, Customer since 1997) My bill was $250+ a month, so I called back in July & asked for some relief to my bill. After 20 minutes with a couple low level phone operators, they transferred me to retention. Btw, I never threaten to cancel when I call every 6-10 months. A nice woman in retention gave me $70-$75 worth of discounts for 6 months, so I agreed. But after 2 months, my bill went back to $250+ monthly. I called again 2 weeks ago & did the same song & dance. I got $75 worth of discounts per month for 1 year and a $40 credit for September. I asked if they could placate me with free ST (Sunday Ticket) & they agreed . I also have 5 HR-24 receivers, which adds $35 extra each month .


----------



## dtv757

i called yesterday about not being able to watch the NLCS in 4k and was offered $20 off which is an amazing credit for not being able to watch 4k! (i was expecting like $5 or something small) 

love the amazing c/s from D*


----------



## cpd5215

dtv757 said:


> i called yesterday about not being able to watch the NLCS in 4k and was offered $20 off which is an amazing credit for not being able to watch 4k! (i was expecting like $5 or something small)
> 
> love the amazing c/s from D*


What was wrong with the 4K?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

cpd5215 said:


> What was wrong with the 4K?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The discussion can be found here: DirecTV updated 4K sports Schedule

but in summary the game was on the 4K ppv channel 105 since there was a college football game on 106 and i was getting a 721 -channel not purchased message.

its debatable if this was a technical issue on D* or a FOX local blackout issue as the game was on local FOX. a user in Milwaukee was able to watch the game but that doesn't answer how the user in FL was able to watch .. ?? also users on AVS forum say they were able to watch via FUBO tv.. but Layer3 users had an issue with the 4k ... so there is not a definitive answer .

when i called D* the rep said some kind of technical issue which corresponds to the error the Layer 3 tv person said on AVS forum.


----------



## b4pjoe

I was watching that game and it was working fine until 6:00 pm Central time. At that time it popped up a message to buy the movie that was supposed to air at 6:00 pm. If I hit the Cancel button it switched back to my previous channel. The message stayed on the screen for the rest of the game. I could still watch the game but only the top half of the screen.


----------



## PHL

Called in on Monday 10/15. I called the Retention number, and the woman who answered confirmed that she was part of the Customer Loyalty Group, but she still transferred me to another agent (presumably Retention?)

Anyway, in the process of transferring me, she said that my account was an "RC1" status. Anyone know what this refers to? FWIW, I've been a DirecTV subscriber since 2004, but I've always had just the base level package with no premiums.

Finally, I was offered a $30/month x 12 month credit. I declined, stating that I wanted to explore other offers. I was hoping to at least match the $40/month credit that recently expired.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

PHL said:


> Anyway, in the process of transferring me, she said that my account was an "RC1" status. Anyone know what this refers to?


It means your account has been switched over to an AT&T account.


----------



## PHL

TheRatPatrol said:


> It means your account has been switched over to an AT&T account.


Thanks. That makes sense.

I wonder if there's any difference in Retention offers between ATT and legacy D*


----------



## mauigolfer

Any suggestions on what I might consider a reasonable offer. Rep I spoke today suggested I deactivate and reactivate specific receivers when not in use (already aware of this, but have been lazy over the past few months). Also, said they could eliminate the Regional Sports Fee for 6 months. Basically nothing offered IMO. Thoughts? BTW, The Premier package is some kind of a hybrid with 315 channels.


----------



## b4pjoe

I have the Premier package also but far fewer TV's than you have and it took 3 tries at CSR roulette before I finally got $50 off per month for 12 months and NFL ST free. Keep trying.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Holy crap that's a lot of TVs! 

What's with the charges for ABC, CBS, and NBC?

Also, I'd question actually having the Protection plan. Seems like a rip off, especially if it's $20.99 a month. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## energyx

How many homes are using this account? Seems like more TVs than any reasonable residence would have.


----------



## dudester

SOB!. The premier package isnt a hybrid, i've had it since the early 2000's when i first signed up except they are charging me 159 per month and they wont take the sports fee off.They also wont take the HD receiver fee either. One of the reasons I cancelled last week. One thing i did notice about the above bill, My premier package has the dvr service included.


----------



## mauigolfer

b4pjoe said:


> I have the Premier package also but far fewer TV's than you have and it took 3 tries at CSR roulette before I finally got $50 off per month for 12 months and NFL ST free. Keep trying.


Thanks for the encouragement. Best they would do was to reduce the premium movie channel fee by 50%. ($27 per month) for 6 months. Apparently, that is the "current" promo that is available for anyone who "threatens " to leave. I was told to call back in at 6 months and they would extend again.



mrknowitall526 said:


> Holy crap that's a lot of TVs!
> 
> What's with the charges for ABC, CBS, and NBC?
> 
> Also, I'd question actually having the Protection plan. Seems like a rip off, especially if it's $20.99 a month.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Over did it when setting up TV's in 2 different houses.
The network charges are for National feeds. I am grandfathered from my original install in 1997.
One of the homes is in an area where there have been some catastrophic power surges. I can almost guarantee that shortly after I made a decision to drop the coverage, I would be hit with a surge that could wipe out multiple TV's. Had it happen once and collected on 1 blown out set.



energyx said:


> How many homes are using this account? Seems like more TVs than any reasonable residence would have.


Two homes. I call in each time I move between the residences.


dudester said:


> SOB!. The premier package isnt a hybrid, i've had it since the early 2000's when i first signed up except they are charging me 159 per month and they wont take the sports fee off.They also wont take the HD receiver fee either. One of the reasons I cancelled last week. One thing i did notice about the above bill, My premier package has the dvr service included.


I think my basic pricing is the same as yours. I am getting a $13 monthly credit for AT&T cell phone service.
Thanks for the tip on the possible overcharge of the DVR service........I'll follow up.


----------



## mini1

So my credits started to expire, I called in several times to retention and they kept telling me to cut my channel package down and I needed to wait 3 billing cycles for more credits to appear. Today I called in, heard the same thing, and said I was switching to streaming service and they transferred me to the "VIP Customer" department. Their first and only offer was $50 per month for a year with a 1 year commitment. That's on top of a $30 credit already running on the account. I tried to negotiate to see if there was more, but nothing. That's a great deal (my service is almost free for the next 5 months). Anyone know the direct number to the VIP Customer department or is it a fake department?


----------



## dreadlk

mauigolfer said:


> Any suggestions on what I might consider a reasonable offer. Rep I spoke today suggested I deactivate and reactivate specific receivers when not in use (already aware of this, but have been lazy over the past few months). Also, said they could eliminate the Regional Sports Fee for 6 months. Basically nothing offered IMO. Thoughts? BTW, The Premier package is some kind of a hybrid with 315 channels.
> View attachment 29545


Cut down on the amount of receivers and you would cut that bill by a lot. On the other hand if your using this across two homes that I assume you own then I think what your getting is pretty good deal considering you would have to normally pay all the other charges like the premier package fee twice.


----------



## Microphone

This thread will continue to be less active. For most the gravy train is over, streaming or not.


----------



## PHL

Called the Retention number today and got transferred twice. First time was to "RC1 Care" and he was useless. He said he would have to transfer me to retention. The next guy was equally useless. Both of them sounded a lot like first-tier CSR's. I'm used to the Retention reps being much more professional. Seems like ATT has really jacked up their retention program.
May have to actually go through with cancellation and see if they come up with a decent win-back offer. I'm looking into YouTube TV right now.


----------



## codespy

dudester said:


> SOB!. The premier package isnt a hybrid, i've had it since the early 2000's when i first signed up except they are charging me 159 per month and they wont take the sports fee off.They also wont take the HD receiver fee either. One of the reasons I cancelled last week. One thing i did notice about the above bill, My premier package has the dvr service included.


For those that had the Premier package in the early 2000's, and a DVR active on the account, the DVR fee was waived. That changed around 2005 for new customers going on Premier. For those of us like me who had both before the change, the DVR fee is $0, and will continue to be $0.


----------



## Microphone

My expereicne with the retention line Monday


PHL said:


> Called the Retention number today and got transferred twice. First time was to "RC1 Care" and he was useless. He said he would have to transfer me to retention. The next guy was equally useless. Both of them sounded a lot like first-tier CSR's. I'm used to the Retention reps being much more professional. Seems like ATT has really jacked up their retention program.
> May have to actually go through with cancellation and see if they come up with a decent win-back offer. I'm looking into YouTube TV right now.


Each streaming option PHL has it's pluses and minuses for channel selection and I really like the concept of You Tube TV, but unless I read wrong, changing to them without HGTV, History, Lifetime, LMN and NHL Network, at least, would get me banished in the house.

+++++++++

My experience two nights ago, Monday night, was both frustrating and enlightening. The current retention line people seem like the old English speaking versions of harder line Directv. As I said above, unless you are a true flight risk, like you might be PHL, you might get something worthwhile, more than my previous call that got me a few bucks a month off of Sportspack and Cinemax.

So in preparation for my December bill and to get ready to budget for 2019, I called the REGULAR D* number and decided to roll the dice on my friends in the Philippines. Got a very nice young lady and told her to take all 4 of the discounted premiums movie channels off midstream. Have the Xtra package. This didn't save a whole heck of a lot nor did I think it would. I told her I'll look at the 12/2 bill when it comes out and then make some decisions for 2019, including the thought of going down to a bottom package (and mix with a streaming option) or (gasp) looking somewhere else besides D*. Unlike the majority of the new retention people, she thanked me for over 23 years of business and said if I didn't mind, she would call me back after they meet (CSR's with bosses?) the first of the month...I was at the "top of her list" as there would be a new round of discounts out. I didn't ask for a $55 for 12 months type, I just mentioned I used to have several, they're all dropping/dropped off and the cost now is getting prohibitive. She made the first move on mentioning them.

No question it's much easier to understand the special retention number people, but I think they're gravitating more towards the 1 (800) Directv people more each time I talk to them as far as what they can't offer.

I'll advise if I get that call!


----------



## Wyannuzzi

I currently have the following discounts on the Premier package:

$10 off SPORTS PACK for 6 months (2 of 6)
$7 off STARZ for 6 months (5 of 6)
$5 off CINEMAX for 6 months (5 of 6)
$5 off HBO for 6 months (5 of 6)
$5 off SHOWTIME for 6 months (5 of 6)
$5 off SPORTS PACK for 6 months (2 of 6)
Save $25 for 12 months (8 of 12)

Also had $55 for 12 months that expired in October. I have been calling about every 1-2 weeks to see if it regenerated. Finally on Sunday the CSR said she did not see it but her supervisor probably has something. After about 45 minutes on hold (she would come back periodically to see if I was still there), she said for being so patient they will give me $85 a month off for 12 months with a one year commitment.


----------



## Bobwhite

Has anyone ever had any luck getting a discount on ppv fights or ufc prior to the fight?
I'd like to watch Fury/Wilder on 12/1 but $75 is steep for that fight, and I doubt the sales will be very good.


----------



## energyx

Microphone said:


> My expereicne with the retention line Monday
> 
> Each streaming option PHL has it's pluses and minuses for channel selection and I really like the concept of You Tube TV, but unless I read wrong, changing to them without HGTV, History, Lifetime, LMN and NHL Network, at least, would get me banished in the house.


Philo fills the gap with the exception of NHL. Those two services give you the most complete list of channels and DVR function included. Yes, it's two apps, but people figure out what is where pretty quickly.


----------



## PHL

Since I haven't been successful at getting a good Retention offer, I will be suspending service and switching to YouTubeTV for a month and most likely canceling DirecTV after that. 

Anyone know if the "winback" offers require a contract extension? If so, I doubt that any winback discount would be very compelling.


----------



## DR2420

PHL said:


> Since I haven't been successful at getting a good Retention offer, I will be suspending service and switching to YouTubeTV for a month and most likely canceling DirecTV after that.
> 
> Anyone know if the "winback" offers require a contract extension? If so, I doubt that any winback discount would be very compelling.


To my understanding, as long as you still have the equipment, it comes with a 1 year commitment.


----------



## armchair

^^^This was the case with me^^^ 12 months.

Calling back after cancelling DirecTV should get you connected to reconnections dept. I waited 2 weeks but really was only calling to inquire about returning equipment. They do have better offers and credits than retention.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdh8585

Just got DTV installed two weeks ago but have had multiple issues so they keep giving me credits and free add ons. How'd I do?

DIRECTV XTRA (all included) - $117.00
HBO, Starz, Showtime, Cinemax and Sports Pack - $61.99
TV Access Fee - $7.00
TV Access Fee - $7.00
TV Access Fee - $7.00
Regional Sports Fee - $6.64
MOVIES EXTRA PACK - $4.99

Promotions/Discounts:

$4.99 off Movies Extra Pack for 3 Months -$4.99
$5 Off for 12 Months ($60 Value) Loyalty Offer -$5.00
Programming Dispute $10 off for 1 mo ($10 Value) -$10.00
$13.25 off NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX for 4 months -$13.25
$13.99 off Sports for 6 months -$13.99
$53.99 off HBO, Starz, Showtime, Cinemax 3 months -$48.00
all included $57 off for 12 months -$57.00

TV Total - $59.39​


----------



## Getteau

I called the 800-824-9077 number because my 6 month free HBO offer expired a few days ago. They wouldn't renew that one early when I called a few weeks ago to get a $50/month credit added back to my account. At the time, they suggested I call back after the HBO offer expired to see if they could add any movie packages back to the account. They didn't have any specials for me on the movie side, but she said I was eligible for a new $60/month for 12 months discount. So with the new $60 and the $50 that went back on the account a few weeks ago, I'm saving $110/month now. I had a long-standing offer to get the sports pack free for 6 months, so I finally took them up on that offer so the wife could watch the out of market college basketball games. She also mentioned that I have a bunch of new credits lined up for when these two expire next year. I'm on the Xtra package and have had this account with DTV since 2001. So maybe they are starting to loosen up again.

I also have a second account that has already been transition to AT&T and she couldn't do anything with that one. She transferred me over to AT&T and while the guy couldn't add any additional discounts to that account, he was able to get me 3 months of HBO, Starz and Showtime for free. Downside to those is they don't auto-cancel like they do with the old DTV promotions. So I have to call back in a few months to manually remove them.

Who knows, maybe they have some behind the scenes Christmas offers that are popping up. That or they added in some new discounts because of the bill increases.


----------



## lenjack

I have 3 hd receivers (1 is a genie), and premier programming. Was just under $100 with tax till August when discounts went south. Had agreement for $131 which they reneged on. Next bill will be $199 with tax. Retention says best they can do is $165 with tax, or call again before 12/28. This stinks for 22 year customer. What should I do? Any ideas? What's best time to call them back?


----------



## armchair

lenjack said:


> I have 3 hd receivers (1 is a genie), and premier programming. Was just under $100 with tax till August when discounts went south. Had agreement for $131 which they reneged on. Next bill will be $199 with tax. Retention says best they can do is $165 with tax, or call again before 12/28. This stinks for 22 year customer. What should I do? Any ideas? What's best time to call them back?


I don't think there's a long term solution to this, based on my experience. You may cancel and call before returning equipment and get 12 months at a much lower rate with no long term commitment if you still have equipment and use same equipment.

But if I'm not mistaken, they expect you go back to regular inflated rates after 12 months. But you shouldn't get a 24 month agreement. As nice as this sounds, it may be kicking the cancellation can down the road. Cancellation may inevitable.

They told me 12 but didn't commit me to it. I'm finding the offer was compromised because they labeled 2 discounts with same description though they admit one was a DVR service discount and the other was a hardware lease fee discount. I've asked for escalation review multiple times but most months my bill is either 25 or 10 error because they only credit one discount of the two. There is 3rd discount that's much larger but only 12 months. The two in discrepancy are supposed to stay on my account as long as I don't upgrade equipment. But Directv billing wants to limit at $10 or $25, not $35 combined. Why? Because DirecTV escalations willingly switches the discount from one to the other while not honoring both or combining into 1 discount to fix it longer term. And since I've caught on to what they're doing, they think they can just deny the $25 credit indefinately.

This was originally setup by reconnections team and I cancelled multiple times and even started a BBB complaint to get AT&T office of the president to fix it. But since it was fixed just once and not adjusted as needed and promised, the multiple one time credits granted by retention dept are beginning to add up to reverse my patronage rating with DirecTV, regarding future discounts.

They've given me an extra measures number to call to possibly remedy but I see BBB complaint as another avenue to remedy this monthly redress of my billing. 7 months to go; after the free movie channels and free NFLST ticket are used up, maybe my impatience compels me to cancel instead. This is why I see cancellation as inevitable but YMMV. And maybe my example can learned from.

I did go into this with the thought that this cannot be sustained but DirecTV is beginning to show me to the door. I can take a hint.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lenjack

Seems things are getting worse since AT&T got involved.


----------



## reubenray

lenjack said:


> Seems things are getting worse since AT&T got involved.


I think that anyone that had prior experience with AT&T knew this would happen.


----------



## vfourmax

New member here,
I have been a DTV user for 20 years with the exception of a 2 year hiatus to dish about 14 years ago.

First CSR tier call to get discount for a bill that had edged up out of control was worthless so I was going to drop the service, I had figured with AT&T having anything to do with it that it would not be an improvement to say the least.

I was transferred and went through the call with Retention and the they gave me a decent deal and cut my bill in half for the next 12 months and we were 6 days into my billing cycle. They started my discounts on the date I called and sent me a "current" pro rated bill which I paid. Everything was lovely.

I received my next DTV bill for the following normal billing cycle and it showed a past due amount of the difference between the first regular bill and what I had paid for the pro rated bill retention sent and I had paid. I figured it was a mistake and would be easy to rectify.

I called back and spent over 3 hours on the phone and went through 3 reps and 2 supervisors which one of the supervisors hung up on me.

Their reasoning was the discounts could not take effect until the following billing cycle but none could answer why the discounts showed the start dates that they did and if that was the case why DTV had sent me a pro rated bill to pay. If what they said was true I would never have received the pro rated bill which showed on my account and matched the amount I paid.
The last person I talked to said it was all plain on my account but an earlier supervisor had kicked it up the ladder and she could not fix the account and a "boss" would call me back within 2-3 days to rectify the situation.

Two weeks later I had heard back from no one. Then I get an e-mail stating my account was late and in 3 days would incur late fees and be subject to disconnection.

Went on chat and got the same responses from the rep of discounts cannot start mid billing cycle but still no answers then why was I sent the pro rated bill?
Went through one rep and then a supervisor which ended up giving me a direct number and a pin to retention.

Called that and after going through it all the rep said they could not help me needed billing, she transferred me and again got the cannot start in the middle of the month deal. I finally just told her as I had told several others before if the rep in retention was not supposed to do that that was not my problem, I agreed to the offer that was given which included the pro rated bill which was sent exactly as promised by the retention rep in the original phone call and paid that bill as I agreed to do and DTV could not come and change the terms a month later.

It was not about the amount of money but the principle of they tried to change the game a month later and say it was my responsibility and the past due charge was legit. She finally did credit my account for the disputed back amount which I did not owe. I did receive an e-mail verifying the credit had been issued to my account. It only took going through 9 people and about 5+ hours of my tome to rectify something that should not have taken 5 minutes.

I do not plan to continue with DTV after these discounts expire. I was afraid of exactly this type of treatment to thee customers as AT&T is well known as not being a customer friendly company with very poor customer service.

My experience is run Forest run as customer service is nothing as it was prior to the current ownership.


----------



## Phil T

Be prepared for the same bs when you cancel. I was billed for service after I canceled. I spent about 5 hours on the phone trying to get it corrected. They play a game of switching you from one department to another. After 5 months of no communication, thinking they fixed it, I was turned over to collections. I had been a customer for 14 years on autopay. It took letters to AT&T legal, BBB and State Attorney Generals office to get a refund. AT&T will never see a penny from me again.


----------



## vfourmax

Phil T said:


> Be prepared for the same bs when you cancel. I was billed for service after I canceled. I spent about 5 hours on the phone trying to get it corrected. They play a game of switching you from one department to another. After 5 months of no communication, thinking they fixed it, I was turned over to collections. I had been a customer for 14 years on autopay. It took letters to AT&T legal, BBB and State Attorney Generals office to get a refund. AT&T will never see a penny from me again.


For that very reason I do nothing using an automatic recurring monthly bill payment. 
Just like what I just went through if my bill had of been on auto pay I probably never would have seen that bogus past due amount credited.

I had dealings with AT&T years ago with phone service and they have always been an arrogant company to deal with and think that the customers cannot survive without the service they offer.


----------



## Phil T

Auto pay was not the issue. After I canceled, DirecTV sent me a Visa card refund for the overcharge. Then AT&T sent me a paper bill for the amount of the Visa card. AT&T said they already paid DirecTV so I owed them. I told them it was a internal billing issue and I would not pay for service after my cancellation date. They suggested I use the Visa card DirecTV sent me to pay them. I said no. They then turned me over to collections when I refused to pay.

The right hand does not know what the left is doing. AT&T ruined a once great service, DirecTV.

My understanding is now everyone is being transitioned to AT&T billing. I also saw that AT&T will not pro rate service anymore after cancellation. Just another example of their arrogant company culture.


----------



## reubenray

Would cancelling out of autopay prior to cancelling service solve this issue?


----------



## jimmie57

reubenray said:


> Would cancelling out of autopay prior to cancelling service solve this issue?


When I make changes / ask for discounts I always do it on the day before the next bill is due. When we pay it is paying for the next month, not what we had last month.
I think that would be the closest thing to stop this madness in billing that is a known issue with AT&T.


----------



## vfourmax

jimmie57 said:


> When I make changes / ask for discounts I always do it on the day before the next bill is due. When we pay it is paying for the next month, not what we had last month.
> I think that would be the closest thing to stop this madness in billing that is a known issue with AT&T.


In the past the situation like I had with the pro rated bill being sent was normal, it does seem now that with AT&T that going forward that practice will be going away. I do not have a problem if they do away with it and make any changes made during a current billing cycle not take place until the next billing cycle starts.

The question with that practice is say if you add HBO mid billing cycle, will they give you that channel free for the rest of the current billing cycle and start your charge for it on the next bill or will they not activate the channel until the first day of the next billing cycle?

I would be willing to bet that any changes that add charges for the company will still be charged for the full amount of days regardless of a customers billing date.

So is this double standard of the customer does not get credits until a new billing cycle starts but the company charges for the full time for a new or change of service that favors the company at the date of the change something the customers should be accepting of?

I can say that for myself I have already made the decision that once the current discounts have run their course I do not plan on remaining a DTV customer.

I do not like to deal with a company that has bad customer service or is arrogant towards its customers if I can avoid it. I feared this when I heard AT&T was taking over and yeas my first dealing with customer service issues since they took over has proven to me anyway that my fears were correct.

Will spend the next months checking out OTA dvr's and looking for a streaming service that offers what I watch. I have been paying attention to my viewing habits and probably 75% of the time I am watching channels available for free ota.

I will no longer suggest DTV as a good company to consider for tv service from my experience with the new AT&T customer service policies.


----------



## Phil T

I feel sad for the people who have been good customers for years who get caught in this bs. I also hope customers wake up to what a slime ball company/culture this is. No reason to reward a company for these actions. I was driven to satellite tv because of this type of attitude by cable. I am back with Comcast after 22 years and honestly have had zero issues with billing or service. I enjoy my Tivo’s with Comcast but know a day is coming when cost vs value will probably drive me to OTA. I have a Bolt VOX that will work with OTA when I am ready.


----------



## PCampbell

If you live in a big city me OTA is the only way to go, the cost is way to high for what you get from pay TV


----------



## reubenray

Instead of reading through 81 pages again could someone post the number to call to try for discounts? My discounts run out next month and I want to hit them quick. I do remember it is suggested to call in the middle of the week after 11 AM.


----------



## jimmie57

reubenray said:


> Instead of reading through 81 pages again could someone post the number to call to try for discounts? My discounts run out next month and I want to hit them quick. I do remember it is suggested to call in the middle of the week after 11 AM.


AT&T Retention Number 877-999-1083


----------



## reubenray

jimmie57 said:


> AT&T Retention Number 877-999-1083





jimmie57 said:


> AT&T Retention Number 877-999-1083


Thanks!!


----------



## mario64

We recently dropped from Premier to Choice. Previously we were getting Movies Extra Pack for $2.50/month vs the regular $5. This promo expires in a month or so. Anyone know if DTV allows this discount to Choice as well? Thanks


----------



## TXD16

reubenray said:


> Instead of reading through 81 pages again could someone post the number to call to try for discounts? My discounts run out next month and I want to hit them quick. I do remember it is suggested to call in the middle of the week after 11 AM.


867-5309


----------



## codespy

TXD16 said:


> 867-5309


Were you drinking the Kool-aid again last night?


----------



## Getteau

jimmie57 said:


> AT&T Retention Number 877-999-1083


If you account is still with DTV, it's 800-824-9077. That will take you directly to retention without any menu prompts. It's actually a little unnerving because the phone rings and someone answers it directly.


----------



## cypherx

Wow it’s a shame to hear how bad AT&T is steering this company. I have to wonder what would it be like if they were not allowed to purchase DirecTV? Was the previous CEO and CTO looking for a way out? I wonder what they are up to these days. Wasn’t the previous CEO working for Pepsi before DirecTV? I guess they are able to retire in style. The CTO was a very smart guy from what I remember.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

cypherx said:


> I wonder what they are up to these days.


Enjoying their golden parachutes in their Beverly Hills mansions watching the Pac 12 Network and the Dodgers on Time Warner cable.


----------



## jaydarl

I just completed my second year of getting the Xtra package for $48.01 total. Both times I canceled with the full intent of cutting the cord as I had set up an antenna in my attic and prepared everything for shipping back only to receive a call with an offer I couldn't refuse. Well, I've called to cancel again before my billing period without the discounts starts tomorrow and so far no offer was made from the initial representative nor has there been a call from someone in retention. To be honest, I'm ready to give cord cutting a shot especially since I already pay for Prime, Netflix, and got the $1/month Hulu offer, not to mention my $93 antenna up in the attic doing nothing. 

I have really liked Directv the past six years, but I've been spoiled with $48 billing and I doubt if they would do such an offer again. But if they do, I would definitely be back.


----------



## reubenray

My $55 discounts run out this month. I have contacted Dish to see what they cost. I got mail from them last week that included a $300 gift card. I plan on giving Directv a call next week to see what discount they will give me. Having the HR44 loose half of my recordings again is really pushing me to Dish.


----------



## sigma1914

Was getting half off all movie channels for 6 months - it ran out so I called to cancel 2 of them. They gave me the same 6 month deal. Easy 20 minute call.


----------



## BrendanJ

reubenray said:


> My $55 discounts run out this month. I have contacted Dish to see what they cost. I got mail from them last week that included a $300 gift card. I plan on giving Directv a call next week to see what discount they will give me. Having the HR44 loose half of my recordings again is really pushing me to Dish.


"1-866-586-4990 is the direct to retention number."


----------



## TXD16

codespy said:


> Were you drinking the Kool-aid again last night?


I know you think I'm like the others before...


----------



## reubenray

BrendanJ said:


> "1-866-586-4990 is the direct to retention number."


I have received three different phone numbers.


----------



## DR2420

reubenray said:


> I have received three different phone numbers.


If you have just a DIRECTV account, call 800-824-9077. That's what I used for DIRECTV and got someone directly with retention.


----------



## BrendanJ

reubenray said:


> I have received three different phone numbers.


 Sorry that sure would be confusing, I'm just giving you the number that worked best for me and a poster on here "Chris" posted.

Through that number, I've received 4 free tech visits in the past few weeks, a free/owned drop shipped thr22-100 that field techs and other agents pretended didn't exist to replace a sd tivo that will no longer work come Aprilish. Also a 4k genie mini, a drop shipped/owned hr24 to replace a hr21 that tech support wanted to swap out for the same model. As well over $100+ in discounts off my service. In addition I received, a proactive offer of $30 off my bill for the next 12 months; after the current $30 loyalty credit wears off in two months.


----------



## reubenray

Which one of these numbers will guarantee I will get to talk to someone from the United States?


----------



## jimmie57

reubenray said:


> Which one of these numbers will guarantee I will get to talk to someone from the United States?


Probably all of them , If you call during USA daylight business hours Monday thru Friday.
You can tell if your account is DirecTV or AT&T by:
Did you get an email notifying you of the change ?
Do you now have a different / new account number ? Mine was changed about a month ago. That is why the number I listed says AT&T #.


----------



## reubenray

I am still Directv, but I believe they are getting ready to change it to AT&T.


----------



## jimmie57

reubenray said:


> I am still Directv, but I believe they are getting ready to change it to AT&T.


Then see post # 1635


----------



## reubenray

I called the 800-824-9077 number and it was answered on the first ring, by a Southern talking man. He stated that he was with the Loyalty department. He had a discount offer of only $5 for 12 months. I guess I will get Dish installed next week.


----------



## skizer

Called today to see about sending a receiver back and asked the very nice woman on the phone if my account had any credits available....she said I could get $35 off for 12 months and also 4 months of free showtime. 

Crazy thing is , I was given $50 off / 12mo back in July...and have a couple of other $5 credits. 

I now have nearly $100 a month in credits!!!


----------



## Esch84

skizer said:


> Called today to see about sending a receiver back and asked the very nice woman on the phone if my account had any credits available....she said I could get $35 off for 12 months and also 4 months of free showtime.
> 
> Crazy thing is , I was given $50 off / 12mo back in July...and have a couple of other $5 credits.
> 
> I now have nearly $100 a month in credits!!!


I'm just curious, what number did you call? Also, how long have you been a customer and what package do you have?

The reason I ask is because after I get denied additional discounts, they tell me those two factors above have an effect on what's available. I suppose 10+ years and the Xtra package isn't good enough for the deep discounts. Oh well.


----------



## omartinjordan

I called the att number since my account had changed and once again all I was offered was $5 a month. I have the choice package with 3 tvs. Bill is $135 a month. Been a customer since 2006 but that's about to change. I'm going to go ahead and schedule a dish network install and cancel directv before the next bilong cycle. I would think trying to get close to what they offer would be better than losing the customer all together but I guess not.


----------



## skizer

Esch84 said:


> I'm just curious, what number did you call? Also, how long have you been a customer and what package do you have?
> 
> The reason I ask is because after I get denied additional discounts, they tell me those two factors above have an effect on what's available. I suppose 10+ years and the Xtra package isn't good enough for the deep discounts. Oh well.


Just called the # on the att website. 800-228-2020. I wasn't really calling to try a get a discount so didn't call any sort of retention #. Just wanted to turn off a receiver and send it back.

I've been a customer since 2009...have no premiums other than MLB EI most years (but not last year) and per the website I have the Xtra Standard package.


----------



## compnurd

omartinjordan said:


> I called the att number since my account had changed and once again all I was offered was $5 a month. I have the choice package with 3 tvs. Bill is $135 a month. Been a customer since 2006 but that's about to change. I'm going to go ahead and schedule a dish network install and cancel directv before the next bilong cycle. I would think trying to get close to what they offer would be better than losing the customer all together but I guess not.


Try chatting also. You just never know who or what you are going to get. I called in August to cancel Sunday Ticket and they did it without blinking. Called back 5 min later to look for a deal on it and the dude gave me it for free. He then proceeded to ask if I wanted 50 off for a year. A one time 20 dollar credit HBO half off for a year and Starz showtime free for 6 months. I said sure why not lol


----------



## omartinjordan

I tried the chat in a last ditch effort. Told them I really didn't want to switch since I'd been a customer since 2006 but I needed to be closer to watch Dish was offering. Looking to stay close to $100. Managed to get $43 off a month for 12 months with no commitment. I did get a copy of the chat transcript just in case. Puts me at $91.21 plus taxes for 12 months. Really glad I didn't have to do the switch.


----------



## scottchez

Any one know if this is for real? Is it just for new customers?
Do you really get a $300 Visa?
The pricing on it looks like it is frm years ago if you look at regular pricing so I am thinking it is fake.
The phone number does not look like an ATT or Directv number.

I would be a new customer.
Best Offer - Deal


----------



## James Long

It would be difficult to fake it and have it on the DIRECTV website.


----------



## Araxen

I called tonight initially to the Directv Retention number and then he transferred me over to AT&T Retention. I was on the phone awhile, but it's 8pm my time so I figured I would be on hold awhile. I told him Dish was offering $90 per month, and I was just looking to renew my $50 credit that just had expired. He offered me $60 off for 1 year which I took. 30 minutes of my life to get $60 knocked off my bill which with the credit brings me down to just under $90.


----------



## Microphone

WOW......WOW

So I looked at what my new bill will be with Directv after the rate increase this month and compared it with with Xfinity who is hounding me to switch to one of their Triple Plays. I'm aware of a lot of perils of moving to Xfinity. My internet and basic cable is with them. They want to toss full blown TV (with all premiums, I only have Showtime) and my landline altogether. I would be saving almost $90 a month (just got a revised quote for the next 2 years), let's call it $1000 annually. 

The differences I notice?
Less HD channels---But they have the HD's I care about. Their NHL CI HD is in beta, but I could try and stream NHL.TV. Same with MLB EI. I'd rather just hop on to the satellite or cable as opposed to going through a few apps and have the ability to flip between games quicker, but on this day I think I can adjust. When I posted earlier, yesterday I think, I wasn't in this mood!!

Genie vs. X1 DVR. Twice the space on the Genie, but we've never gone below using 40%. I think I can live with that. 

Overall PQ. I'm hearing all these compression stories, but my brother-in-law and neighbors pictures, when I went to play with their systems, looks pretty darn sharp.

There's probably more, but I'm running out of time here at the moment.

The WOW at the beginning??? Got a nice gentlemen on the retention line about half an hour ago. Thanked me for my 23 years of being a TV and Mobile customer. Asked me if I wanted to schedule a disconnection after he had me on hold for 15 minutes, saying "no discounts were available."

I asked could they meet halfway, with a $40 or $50 discount over 12 months, that i wanted to stay. He said no.

I keep trying to remind myself that I get what I pay for and that I hear some horror stories about Xfinity. I also know that Directv is hardly perfect in many ways (my "missing" programs in my DVR list for one), but being familiar with them, I have a bias. Knock on wood, my brother-in-law and neighbor haven't had anything bad to say on Xfinity except their service is too expensive. Mine won't be for two years and a lot is going to change in this industry by the time the Spring of 2021 comes around.

I guess people like me type this because we want to stay, otherwise I'd have pulled the trigger several months ago. I was just waiting for the CSR roulette to go my way. 

Nothing. Maybe I should match the Directv apathy.

Fire away at me if you'd like.


----------



## lparsons21

I made the switch to Mediacom cable about a year and a half ago. Though I was switching from Dish, the reasons were pretty much the same as you give.

I get 200/20 internet and nearly every channel they have, including all the premiums for $172 all taxes and fees included. That will go up $20 this coming April.

I use my own TiVo equipment which costs me $99/year, so total monthly about $180.

PQ and channel selection is a bit different but I’m missing no channels I would watch, so that isn’t an issue.

To compare I just looked at D* and it would be about $120/mont as a new customer for one tv, so a bit higher with 2 more TVs the first year and then jump up about $70 to $190 in the 2nd year.

So 2nd year D*, or E* plus my $100/month internet would cost me more than I’m paying now even at the full retail of cable.

The benjamins do the talking!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Microphone

lparsons21 said:


> I made the switch to Mediacom cable about a year and a half ago. Though I was switching from Dish, the reasons were pretty much the same as you give.
> 
> I get 200/20 internet and nearly every channel they have, including all the premiums for $172 all taxes and fees included. That will go up $20 this coming April.
> 
> I use my own TiVo equipment which costs me $99/year, so total monthly about $180.
> 
> PQ and channel selection is a bit different but I'm missing no channels I would watch, so that isn't an issue.
> 
> To compare I just looked at D* and it would be about $120/mont as a new customer for one tv, so a bit higher with 2 more TVs the first year and then jump up about $70 to $190 in the 2nd year.
> 
> So 2nd year D*, or E* plus my $100/month internet would cost me more than I'm paying now even at the full retail of cable.
> 
> The benjamins do the talking!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


LParsons, thanks for your reply. I realize I can get 5-10 different answers and what ifs on this. I'm just really happy with Directv, but for almost apples for apples on the product (we haven't discussed customer service for example, yet), the $1000 makes this decision hard.

If if it were up to $500 more I'd scream and probably stay. But geez this is a lot of Bejamins, as you said.


----------



## lparsons21

Microphone said:


> LParsons, thanks for your reply. I realize I can get 5-10 different answers and what ifs on this. I'm just really happy with Directv, but for almost apples for apples on the product (we haven't discussed customer service for example, yet), the $1000 makes this decision hard.
> 
> If if it were up to $500 more I'd scream and probably stay. But geez this is a lot of Bejamins, as you said.


Yeah, those Benjamin's can talk real loud! 
I was perfectly happy with Dish but was getting concerned about how much it was costing. I had just moved into a newly constructed home in a subdivision that had just gotten cable buried. While I had people in doing some things I wanted before the move in happened, a Mediacom rep came to the door and told me he could save me money. He do and left with contract in hand. Haven't regretted it at all, though I do miss the Hopper 3.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dtv757

I will never switch to cable video . 
I'll take TELCO video 

But never cable video 

My friend compared Cox and D* on same TV and Cox was micro lock city , basketball was unwatchable 

D* wins in PQ hands down 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Microphone

dtv757 said:


> I will never switch to cable video .
> I'll take TELCO video
> 
> But never cable video
> 
> My friend compared Cox and D* on same TV and Cox was micro lock city , basketball was unwatchable
> 
> D* wins in PQ hands down
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


What I saw with my neighbor and Xfinity the other night was different, but who's to say down the road that our Comcast friends don't knock the PQ down. Thanks for the input DTV757.


----------



## Microphone

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah, those Benjamin's can talk real loud!
> I was perfectly happy with Dish but was getting concerned about how much it was costing. I had just moved into a newly constructed home in a subdivision that had just gotten cable buried. While I had people in doing some things I wanted before the move in happened, a Mediacom rep came to the door and told me he could save me money. He do and left with contract in hand. Haven't regretted it at all, though I do miss the Hopper 3.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah from what I understand that's quite a DVR. My Genie has been fine except for the missing programs issued that has dragged and dragged and ....dragged. Again, another thing I'm weighing.


----------



## dtv757

Microphone said:


> What I saw with my neighbor and Xfinity the other night was different, but who's to say down the road that our Comcast friends don't knock the PQ down. Thanks for the input DTV757.


Comcast is in the middle of compressing all. Channels to 720p

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## armchair

Microphone said:


> Yeah from what I understand that's quite a DVR. My Genie has been fine except for the missing programs issued that has dragged and dragged and ....dragged. Again, another thing I'm weighing.


To the ones considering a switch, have you thought about just suspending DirecTV and try how it goes without it? This is useful to try services that aren't contractual.

I did this for trials with streaming TV services, myself. No bill, no equipment to return, just a timeout or freeze. I even discovered that discounts promised didn't expire. Not sure if clock runs while suspended. I cancelled prior to suspension ending and got reconnections to give me better offers and discounts but had to cancel the old ones and also cancel DirecTV service and try again because they were there mucking up my offers. Silly stuff caused me to cancel numerous times to get the reconnections offers without legacy stuff getting in the way. Ultimately, it took correspondence through BBB dispute to get everything promised. Maybe it wouldn't have happened if the legacy and discounts weren't there before cancelling but that would have inflated my last bill. Any way, glad the end is in sight on those issues.

I came back for 12 months after the suspension, cancellations and got the incentives from reconnections to summarize the cloudiness.

My genie is an HR54-500 and since the last update around mid November, IIRC, no hidden recordings. They're never truly missing are they? You've likely read others posts about the re-sort trick to reveal hidden recordings. Press 0 on the remote twice while list is open; they may appear. It's been that or a soft power down to standby only and powering back on or just reviewing record history, prior to last update, to find hidden recordings. I can't recall doing this but maybe it's the re-sorting that's become second nature?

Hidden recordings were mostly happening to long sporting events that were still recording, in-progress. But I can't recall the last I had to do anything so show them in list.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpayne105

I tried calling the 800-824-9077, got a nice representative but they offered me NOTHING. No promotions, No offers...said none were available. 

I will try again later


----------



## Microphone

tpayne105 said:


> I tried calling the 800-824-9077, got a nice representative but they offered me NOTHING. No promotions, No offers...said none were available.
> 
> I will try again later


Keep trying. I'm 0 for some crazy amount (6?) since the summer of '18. Unless you include half price Cinemax for a few months.


----------



## gphvid

ATT has way too much debt so they are apparently cutting off any deals in Retention. Pity, because the deals do keep subscribers. But then ATT's CEO is quoted as saying he thinks subscriber growth will flourish even with price hikes. I beg to differ...


----------



## compnurd

gphvid said:


> ATT has way too much debt so they are apparently cutting off any deals in Retention. Pity, because the deals do keep subscribers. But then ATT's CEO is quoted as saying he thinks subscriber growth will flourish even with price hikes. I beg to differ...


They aren't cutting off any deals. If you take 5 min to read this thread there are plenty of deals going around


----------



## dtv757

I think I wrote this 

Called 12/30 to turn off showtime and they gave me 

HBO, max, Starz free for 6 months 

But again promos vary per account . 
(19 year customer ) 


Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long

compnurd said:


> They aren't cutting off any deals. If you take 5 min to read this thread there are plenty of deals going around


Perhaps this thread should become an annual thread. The deals offered in 2013 when the thread began should not be expected today.

While there are recent reports (2018) of good discounts ($50-$60 off per month) there are also reports of people getting nothing. In addition to the "good customer / bad customer" aspect, 2018 brought mass conversions from DIRECTV to AT&T based accounts. Having an AT&T account has also reportedly affected discounts.

You are right in saying that it would be wrong to say discounts for existing customers are totally gone. But it does appear that they are harder to get.


----------



## compnurd

James Long said:


> Perhaps this thread should become an annual thread. The deals offered in 2013 when the thread began should not be expected today.
> 
> While there are recent reports (2018) of good discounts ($50-$60 off per month) there are also reports of people getting nothing. In addition to the "good customer / bad customer" aspect, 2018 brought mass conversions from DIRECTV to AT&T based accounts. Having an AT&T account has also reportedly affected discounts.
> 
> You are right in saying that it would be wrong to say discounts for existing customers are totally gone. But it does appear that they are harder to get.


I dont think it has gotten harder to get.. We dont know all of the details of everyone not getting one. I suspect there may be a few people with discounts already calling to get more thinking they should get service for basically nothing... There is a long running thread on slickdeals also of people getting discounts when calling in


----------



## Microphone

James Long said:


> Perhaps this thread should become an annual thread. The deals offered in 2013 when the thread began should not be expected today.
> 
> While there are recent reports (2018) of good discounts ($50-$60 off per month) there are also reports of people getting nothing. In addition to the "good customer / bad customer" aspect, 2018 brought mass conversions from DIRECTV to AT&T based accounts. Having an AT&T account has also reportedly affected discounts.
> 
> You are right in saying that it would be wrong to say discounts for existing customers are totally gone. But it does appear that they are harder to get.


They always ask me at the beginning of the conversation if there is a number they can call or text me back with important information about my AT&T/Directv account and they ask me if it is an AT&T cell phone. Seems since that question has been asked over the last year (and I have an AT&T cell, for now) the deals have been shut down, for me. I'm a low data user and may take a flyer on Xfinity mobile on the equally in this area strong Verizon network. Been with AT&T/Cingular/Southern New England Telephone since 1995, the same year I got Directv. Think they'll lose my phone business first. Xfinity Mobile will save my wife and I up to $40/month depending on how much data used/not used.

Based on my calls since late last spring, I swear there are notes in their system that say "pleasant person, high value customer (actually that one is true I have a screen shot of that), long time customer, but not going anywhere. And as I've stated I don't want to. The Directv product certainly has the edge over Xfinity/cable. But as I stated in my other post(s), the difference in money for the TV and now the phone is not $200-300 a year. Combined it's in the $1000's.


----------



## Rob37

I called into DIRECTV today. Have had DIRECTV since 1997. I am right now going into my 22nd year with DIRECTV. I had to lower my bill. I am now just an Xtra subscriber. I was a Premier subscriber . I had to the price is getting too steep. Back in December I called in to try to get a discount one of those $50 or even $60 off a month kind. I had No Luck. I was given $5 off a month for 12 months to get Xtra. Keep in mind I am a 22 year customer. The only reasons I am staying with DIRECTV is #1. I want MLB Extra Innings on my TV not on a device because I love baseball. Reason #2. NFL Sunday Ticket so I can watch my favorite team. But Reason #2 is also very expensive because the NFL is a pricey package. Reason 3. The picture quality in HD is still great to me. Those are the only 3 reasons why I am staying with DIRECTV. I couldn’t get a $50 or $60 a month off for 12 month deal after 22 years now with the company and I even asked for the loyalty department.


----------



## compnurd

Rob37 said:


> I called into DIRECTV today. Have had DIRECTV since 1997. I am right now going into my 22nd year with DIRECTV. I had to lower my bill. I am now just an Xtra subscriber. I was a Premier subscriber . I had to the price is getting too steep. Back in December I called in to try to get a discount one of those $50 or even $60 off a month kind. I had No Luck. I was given $5 off a month for 12 months to get Xtra. Keep in mind I am a 22 year customer. The only reasons I am staying with DIRECTV is #1. I want MLB Extra Innings on my TV not on a device because I love baseball. Reason #2. NFL Sunday Ticket so I can watch my favorite team. But Reason #2 is also very expensive because the NFL is a pricey package. Reason 3. The picture quality in HD is still great to me. Those are the only 3 reasons why I am staying with DIRECTV. I couldn't get a $50 or $60 a month off for 12 month deal after 22 years now with the company and I even asked for the loyalty department.


I would not have taken it and called back tomorrow


----------



## Rob37

compnurd said:


> I would not have taken it and called back tomorrow


 I tried a few times and they just will not give me the $50 or even $60 off for 12 months like others have received. And I haven't asked for any credits at any other time. I have always paid my bill on time and subscriber to both NFL Sunday Ticket and MLB Extra Innings have paid several high bills to them at times.


----------



## b4pjoe

I have been with them since 1994-95 and I have the Premiere package and when I called back in September to see about discounts I first got no offers. The 2nd time I was offered $5 off per month for 12 months. The 3rd time I was offered the same and I told them I was going to cancel if that was all they could do. The CSR then repeated back to me "so you are saying you are going to cancel your service if you can't get more of a discount than $5 per month for 12 months?" and I said yes that is correct. She put me on hold to "check with someone" about that and when she came back she said she could get me $50 per month off for 12 months. So I took it. Not sure what I would have done if they had called my bluff because I had no intention of actually canceling.


----------



## Rob37

b4pjoe said:


> I have been with them since 1994-95 and I have the Premiere package and when I called back in September to see about discounts I first got no offers. The 2nd time I was offered $5 off per month for 12 months. The 3rd time I was offered the same and I told them I was going to cancel if that was all they could do. The CSR then repeated back to me "so you are saying you are going to cancel your service if you can't get more of a discount than $5 per month for 12 months?" and I said yes that is correct. She put me on hold to "check with someone" about that and when she came back she said she could get me $50 per month off for 12 months. So I took it. Not sure what I would have done if they had called my bluff because I had no intention of actually canceling.


 Better be careful about that in the future. I saw somewhere that when people say they want to cancel now the customer service representative will start the process of canceling your service.


----------



## b4pjoe

Well I would guess that they would allow you to change your mind if you really wanted to. You would just do it without any discounts though.


----------



## JackfromWA

I called 800-824-9077 twice today. I had a bad feeling about the first rep and immediately hung up. The next rep was great. I am not under contract and I am a legacy customer with east/west coast network feeds and account active since 1994. I have seven receivers, which are all owned except (1) HR-44 Genie and client. Within ten minutes I had a $55/month account discount for 12-months, $5/month discount for six months for each of the following: HBO, Showtime, Cinemax. Total discount from my current programming is $75/month for six months and $55/month for 12 months. Well worth my time. I was pleasantly surprised. I did talk with him about the NFL playoff games on live (he was a Chiefs fan and I'm a Seahawks fan and he was interested in the Saints and Eagles game score). I've always found any connection I can make with the retention rep is good, as most are more willing to help customers they find pleasant. I always complain to the rep that I pay $42 in extra receiver fees, and that is what I'm trying to offset. I don't ever want to let go of my account as I live on the west coast and love having east coast/west coast network feeds for sports and early primitive viewing. Good luck with your discounts and thanks everyone for your advice, phone numbers and sharing your experience!


----------



## CraigerM

I recently chatted and got Starz for $7 for 12 months but nothing of the main DTV bill. They said it was already the best rate possible.


----------



## wxman2003

Called DirecTV today after signing up for the 7 day free DirecTV Now offer. Cancelled DirecTV and then waited to get a call back from retention, which I did, 2 hours later. My current package with taxes is $97 a month. They offered me the same package for $33 a month, for the next 12 months without a contract. 4 year customer.


----------



## kwasmo15

b4pjoe said:


> I have been with them since 1994-95 and I have the Premiere package and when I called back in September to see about discounts I first got no offers. The 2nd time I was offered $5 off per month for 12 months. The 3rd time I was offered the same and I told them I was going to cancel if that was all they could do. The CSR then repeated back to me "so you are saying you are going to cancel your service if you can't get more of a discount than $5 per month for 12 months?" and I said yes that is correct. She put me on hold to "check with someone" about that and when she came back she said she could get me $50 per month off for 12 months. So I took it. Not sure what I would have done if they had called my bluff because I had no intention of actually canceling.


I have been with them since 1999 and I have the Premiere package and NFL & MLB and 9 receivers. I call once a year and always get good discounts. Right now I'm getting 50 off premiere 12 months. 45 off 12 months and 7 off HBO, Cinemax, Starz and Showtime for 6 months.


----------



## b4pjoe

Why or how do you get discounts for HBO, Cinemax, Starz and Showtime? They are all included in the Premier plan?


----------



## kwasmo15

b4pjoe said:


> Why or how do you get discounts for HBO, Cinemax, Starz and Showtime? They are all included in the Premier plan?


Yeah there included but they knock money off of them to lower my bill. They do it every year. This year I called back after 6 months and asked them to do it again and they did. In 2 months from now my 50.00 off for a year will expire. I'll call back and try and have it put back on. I sweet talk them every call and they are pretty nice about it.


----------



## TV_Guy

wxman2003 said:


> Called DirecTV today after signing up for the 7 day free DirecTV Now offer. Cancelled DirecTV and then waited to get a call back from retention, which I did, 2 hours later. My current package with taxes is $97 a month. They offered me the same package for $33 a month, for the next 12 months without a contract. 4 year customer.


I'd be paying about the same after the rate increase. Purchased 2 Roku streaming sticks and the new Fire Stick 4K. Planning to suspend service in a few days and will start a free month trial of Sling and then a free month trial of You Tube TV that came with the Roku. Then I will try the Directv Now 7 day trial. At that point I will call to cancel and see if Retention offers something comparable to what you received. The $65 Go Big Package with HBO added comes to $70. If they were to offer me the same deal (big assumption) and I added HBO and upgraded 1 level to get the channels in Go Big, my bill would be around $57. Make that $64 if i added a Genie Mini for a third set. (Won't do since it would put me in a contract). So in order to save about $6 from the Directv Now price they need to offer the $33 monthly price for service on 3 sets and comparable programming. No wonder people are leaving. Incidentally the 2 set limitation on Directv Now won't be an issue since only 2 sets would be in use at any given time.


----------



## b4pjoe

kwasmo15 said:


> Yeah there included but they knock money off of them to lower my bill. They do it every year. This year I called back after 6 months and asked them to do it again and they did. In 2 months from now my 50.00 off for a year will expire. I'll call back and try and have it put back on. I sweet talk them every call and they are pretty nice about it.


Are you still on a DTV account or have you been transitioned to AT&T?


----------



## kwasmo15

Still on 


b4pjoe said:


> Are you still on a DTV account or have you been transitioned to AT&T?


Directv account.


----------



## b4pjoe

kwasmo15 said:


> Still on
> 
> Directv account.


You may be in for surprise when they transition you to AT&T.


----------



## kwasmo15

b4pjoe said:


> You may be in for surprise when they transition you to AT&T.


How can I tell if they transition me to AT&T ?


----------



## b4pjoe

You will get an email telling you that your account has been transitioned and your account number will change and you won't be able to login at directv.com anymore. When you try to it will redirect you to att.com.


----------



## kwasmo15

b4pjoe said:


> You will get an email telling you that your account has been transitioned and your account number will change and you won't be able to login at directv.com anymore. When you try to it will redirect you to att.com.


Yeah I just googled it and that's what it said. So far I'm good. Been with directv since 1999. If they quit giving me discounts I'll go elsewhere. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## b4pjoe

The transitioned my account last September. I've been with them since 94-95. I got a $50 per month discount via AT&T on Premiere account but I had to work for it and try multiple times.


----------



## kwasmo15

b4pjoe said:


> The transitioned my account last September. I've been with them since 94-95. I got a $50 per month discount via AT&T on Premiere account but I had to work for it and try multiple times.


I'll let you know as soon as I hear from them or if nothing in a few months I'll call to renew my 50.00 discount and let you know what happens.


----------



## shabadoo25

TV_Guy said:


> I'd be paying about the same after the rate increase. Purchased 2 Roku streaming sticks and the new Fire Stick 4K. Planning to suspend service in a few days and will start a free month trial of Sling and then a free month trial of You Tube TV that came with the Roku. Then I will try the Directv Now 7 day trial. At that point I will call to cancel and see if Retention offers something comparable to what you received. The $65 Go Big Package with HBO added comes to $70. If they were to offer me the same deal (big assumption) and I added HBO and upgraded 1 level to get the channels in Go Big, my bill would be around $57. Make that $64 if i added a Genie Mini for a third set. (Won't do since it would put me in a contract). So in order to save about $6 from the Directv Now price they need to offer the $33 monthly price for service on 3 sets and comparable programming. No wonder people are leaving. Incidentally the 2 set limitation on Directv Now won't be an issue since only 2 sets would be in use at any given time.


I am testing this type of solution also. Not sure why you need to suspend DTV to test, but whatever. I believe the YouTube TV limitation is 3 streams at once, not 2. I am using a mix of Rokus and an Apple TV in our house. I have tested them all and like the YTTV and Philo combo the best. The limited DVR recording expirations on the other services are dealbreakers for me.

DTV will not deal with me at all. Because I am getting Showtime for free because I have AT&T cell service, they tell me I can't have any other credits on my account. I will be canceling and moving to streaming as my contract expiration date nears.


----------



## armchair

shabadoo25 said:


> I am testing this type of solution also. Not sure why you need to suspend DTV to test, but whatever. I believe the YouTube TV limitation is 3 streams at once, not 2. I am using a mix of Rokus and an Apple TV in our house. I have tested them all and like the YTTV and Philo combo the best. The limited DVR recording expirations on the other services are dealbreakers for me.
> 
> DTV will not deal with me at all. Because I am getting Showtime for free because I have AT&T cell service, they tell me I can't have any other credits on my account. I will be canceling and moving to streaming as my contract expiration date nears.


I don't have AT&T bundled. I was weary that AT&T may stipulate terms like that. DirecTV was telling me that wouldn't happen but I did read an opinion article yesterday that cited AT&T debt as a reason and AT&T was moving to increase rates and offer less promos. 
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Even if AT&T keeps DirecTV, they already predicted its decline and suggested its purpose going forward may be for rural areas where cable or broadband doesn't reach. The prohibitive costs will keep rates high. But AT&T may want to retain broadband consumers for transitioning, moving them to their competitive streaming offerings.

But suspending my account last February to July before cancelling actually helped get the DirecTV discounts I've had for the 12 months that came after cancelling. Reason? If I had to order new equipment in July, I'd be starting a 24 month agreement. Having the equipment and no truck roll, meant they could offer the discounts on 12 months. And that was without a commitment.

Mentioning streaming TV services seems to be driving factor in their current strategy. Even DirecTV Now was viewed as a competitor. At the time I was cancelling, I mentioned I could deal with PS Vue and DirecTV Now subscriptions. I had the first, the wife had the latter sub as her preference. DirecTV reconnections dept brought us back to Directv with one sub again.

You can cut now if that's your compulsion. But suspension while under trials may be an option for obtaining the unexpected discount for 12 months that follow cancellation. I didn't expect that but suspension at the time was a fallback to cold turkey cord cutting if streaming wasn't good enough. No bill. No equipment return. Just a frozen account. Decide later is even on the table.

One suggestion though; legacy programming and existing discounts credits worked against my offers that reconnections tried to setup. Activating my receivers nulled the rates; billing and escalations was going on policy after that. Billing even wanted me to use promo incentives as barter for reducing the inflated bill. That was unacceptable; triggered multiple cancellations and BBB dispute to clear it up. I think reconnections could have easily worked their incentives in if those weren't in place.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TV_Guy

shabadoo25 said:


> I am testing this type of solution also. Not sure why you need to suspend DTV to test, but whatever. I believe the YouTube TV limitation is 3 streams at once, not 2. I am using a mix of Rokus and an Apple TV in our house. I have tested them all and like the YTTV and Philo combo the best. The limited DVR recording expirations on the other services are dealbreakers for me.
> 
> DTV will not deal with me at all. Because I am getting Showtime for free because I have AT&T cell service, they tell me I can't have any other credits on my account. I will be canceling and moving to streaming as my contract expiration date nears.


That's interesting since I also have a Showtime free preview for a few more days and a few small credits. That could have been an issue in getting a decent discount. Might as well suspend until I see that everything works as anticipated. I've done the math and the Directv satellite service is about $60 more expensive than Directv Now for someone with 2 receivers so unless you can negotiate decent discounts consistently the satellite version will be more costly. It's the Directv Now limit of 2 streams that I was referencing. Not an issue as I only need 2 simultaneous streams. For sports fans in the NY metro area Directv Now is the only service to offer YES, SNY, MSG and ESPN. The only thing they lack is Red Zone. I won't miss calling for discounts.


----------



## ARKDTVfan

I was able to get the loyalty discount $55 off per month for a year, they said to call back before January 1,2020 and I will probably get another discount


----------



## kwasmo15

ARKDTVfan said:


> I was able to get the loyalty discount $55 off per month for a year, they said to call back before January 1,2020 and I will probably get another discount


Been with them for 20 years now and I call once and sometimes twice a year and they always give me some kind of discount.


----------



## andtam

I read through posts here. I just called Directv. 800-824-9077. Told the woman that I wanted to see if there is a way to lower my bill. I was paying $150/month
for XTRA. At 1st she wanted to know what channels were important to me. I am assuming that she was trying to get me to go for one of the lower packages. I 
told her a few channels that I know the lower packages don't have. She then said that she could take $70 per month off my bill for 12 months. I didn't even push 
for more. Am very satisfied paying $80 per month for what I consider is excellent service. So I have the same package at less $$ and still no contract.


----------



## kwasmo15

andtam said:


> I read through posts here. I just called Directv. 800-824-9077. Told the woman that I wanted to see if there is a way to lower my bill. I was paying $150/month
> for XTRA. At 1st she wanted to know what channels were important to me. I am assuming that she was trying to get me to go for one of the lower packages. I
> told her a few channels that I know the lower packages don't have. She then said that she could take $70 per month off my bill for 12 months. I didn't even push
> for more. Am very satisfied paying $80 per month for what I consider is excellent service. So I have the same package at less $$ and still no contract.


Good deal


----------



## jpray72

I just called the Directv Loyalty Number as our discounts had discontinued. She said she could offer $70 off a month for 12 month no contract. Asked what package we were on. It is the Preferred Package. Ask me to take a look and see if there were any channels in it that weren't in the choice package. Said we could save $12 a month if we lowered it. I asked if it wold put the regional sports fees back on and she looked us up and said yes. She said that would be worth the switch just keep the package we had.


----------



## bjlc

i called today again.. no luck at all..


----------



## codespy

So there is a newer department called 'VIP Account Team' that started/was mentioned in the recent past (do a search).....

I am a 20+ year customer, no bundling, on DirecTV (not ATT) billing, Grandfathered Premier with $0 DVR service, commitment ends 10/2019, 14 receivers, past beta tester (HD-DirecTiVo, etc.), and former DirecTV Insider with David Elgas (who first mentioned the Series 24 (HR24) receiver to us). I got free Redzone this past year as they wouldn't budge on discounts for ST Max. I also have several promotions ending this month, but one remained.

I called Loyalty on 1/9/19 (800-824-9077) and sweet talked to lower bill, no mention of cancel, but she came back with no deals or offers. Said thanks and hung up.

I tried chat on 1/10/19, said I'm part of government shutdown, no paycheck and got transferred three times in chat. The final supervisor said no deals, so I said I will start deactivating receivers one by one until I'm down to 4 from 14. He said no problem, and got the first receiver deactivated, and that he's sending a box to send it back to DirecTV (it was one of my two C61k's). Unfortunately in the next minute, our whole subdivision lost power and lost my connection. Went to bed. I was a tad bit irritated that they had no problem with equipment drops, but still wanted to get their programming price increase.

Being A little surprised at the event, the next morning 1/11/19, I called Loyalty again to confirm the changes that happened the night before. He looked at notes, had nothing to offer, but said we can definitely help you, and transferred me to the newer 'VIP Account Team'. 1 minute later, nice gal came up, reviewed my account. She asked if I was on auto bill pay. I said yes for over 10+ years, and I indicated the old DirecTV gave us free HD service for 4 years being on auto-bill pay. She came back with $59/off for 12 months, plus additional $10/off for 12 months for being on auto bill pay, but it extended my commitment for 12 months. Since my commitment ended 10/2019, my new commitment is changed to 1/2020, which she confirmed the overlap, and not an additional 12 months after the 10/2019 date.

I currently have a bunch of credits expiring listed on my last bill..........And still on Grandfathered Premier $0 DVR charge....

*DIRECTV Channels*

1. PREMIER 57.99

_$59 off $158.99 for 12 months (1 of 12)
$10 off $158.99 for 12 months with Auto Bill Pay (1 of 12)
$10 off SPORTS PACK for 6 months (6 of 6)
$7 off STARZ for 6 months (6 of 6)
$5 off CINEMAX for 6 months (6 of 6)
$5 off HBO for 6 months (6 of 6)
$5 off SHOWTIME for 6 months (6 of 6)
$20 off for 12 months (8 of 12)
_
I never threatened 'Cancel'. I'm not going anywhere and still sticking with DirecTV, for even a longer time now (I have two HD-DRV's in my RV too). I thanked the agent up and down, and told her how much I appreciated their help. That last call took a whole whopping 10 minutes!

So this time, the Chat did not work, but calling repeatedly with questions could possibly help......


----------



## etexlady

My local cable provider called and offered a really good deal that will save me about $70/month with basically the same channels I'm getting with DTV. I called DTV today to see if they would offer any discounts for a 10 year customer who had kept the Premier plan the entire time. I just asked if they had any promotions for me. They gave me some gibberish about how my account is being changed over to a different accounting platform and they could not offer me any promotions until that process completed (supposedly next week). She tried to push some offers about adding a line to my mobile account, etc. and I had to remind her I was calling about tv service, not my phone. Again the response was to call back next week. So, I wasted my time to learn that they really are not interested in keeping me as a customer.


----------



## cheerioboy26

Customer since 2000, currently on XTRA with 3 receivers, no sports or movies. My $70 discount ended this week, so I called the loyalty number to see what was available (still on DTV account). Was immediately offered the $70 off again, so I took it. I see "High Valued Customer" on may account today, and my bill actually runs tomorrow so I'll verify then.


----------



## peelpub94

Directv customer since 1999. Never missed a payment. Currently have 6 TVs, XTRA package, NHL CI, MLBEI, Sports pack, whole home, etc. I am bundled with ATT with 3 lines total of appx $455/m. I have zero promotions applied to my account and they said they cannot grant me anything other than $10 off a month.... I laughed and said thanks anyway. Unreal.


----------



## peelpub94

Initiated a chat, they called me back.. same schpeel, can only do $10/m off for the year. I played hardball again, he then said $10 off for 6 months off sports pack. They must be all out of credits for the week or month maybe.


----------



## scottchez

Try again after Feb 3rd when new promotions start for the next month. Reading the fine print on some the current one ends then.
Plus ATT Directv earnings call is Jan 30, if they lost a lot of subs like last time they might be willing to give more.
There seems to be a pattern to their offers.

Wonder if it is similar to buying a new car, different times are better than others.


----------



## codespy

They usually get fresh credits to start the week on Monday’s according to a rep I spoke with in the past. Maybe give that a shot.....


----------



## peelpub94

Yeah, in speaking with 3 different people, I heard the frustration in their voices as well. You could tell they really wanted to do something, but they just couldn't. They sounded exhausted. I really miss the American retention dept that Directv had. They were the most knowledgeable, helpful, understanding bunch.


----------



## compnurd

peelpub94 said:


> Yeah, in speaking with 3 different people, I heard the frustration in their voices as well. You could tell they really wanted to do something, but they just couldn't. They sounded exhausted. I really miss the American retention dept that Directv had. They were the most knowledgeable, helpful, understanding bunch.


Last time I called I got someone in the Deep South. They still exist. Probably depends on time of day and call volume


----------



## DFWHD

peelpub94 said:


> Directv customer since 1999. Never missed a payment. Currently have 6 TVs, XTRA package, NHL CI, MLBEI, Sports pack, whole home, etc. I am bundled with ATT with 3 lines total of appx $455/m. I have zero promotions applied to my account and they said they cannot grant me anything other than $10 off a month.... I laughed and said thanks anyway. Unreal.


I was in the same situation a year ago, had been with DTV since 1997 and had AT&T internet and wireless. Multiple calls and nothing. Retention could do nothing either. So at the end of January I cut the cord and suspended DTV for 6 months. Finally cancelled in July and even then there was no attempt to keep me. I'm guessing that NHL CI and MLB EI is what's keeping you with them, otherwise life is fine for us without DTV. We also ditched AT&T internet and overall am saving over $200 per month. AT&T totally screwed up DTV when they bought them. I'm guessing at some point down the road they'll sell what's left of it to pay down their debt from the Time Warner acquisition...


----------



## peelpub94

compnurd said:


> Last time I called I got someone in the Deep South. They still exist. Probably depends on time of day and call volume


I think you're right. It was a Friday night. So I'm going to try 11AM Monday, Feb 4th.


----------



## peelpub94

DFWHD said:


> I was in the same situation a year ago, had been with DTV since 1997 and had AT&T internet and wireless. Multiple calls and nothing. Retention could do nothing either. So at the end of January I cut the cord and suspended DTV for 6 months. Finally cancelled in July and even then there was no attempt to keep me. I'm guessing that NHL CI and MLB EI is what's keeping you with them, otherwise life is fine for us without DTV. We also ditched AT&T internet and overall am saving over $200 per month. AT&T totally screwed up DTV when they bought them. I'm guessing at some point down the road they'll sell what's left of it to pay down their debt from the Time Warner acquisition...


I juggle this daily. I am very close, but the thought of potentially having more and more 4K content is what's keeping me around. This past experience left an awful taste in my mouth though. If you think about the amount of money that comes out of your pocket without flinching, and they can't offer even 5% off for the year? It's completely criminal and a testament to how much this industry is suffering. Since the merger we've all experienced the disaster on the phone lines, they are completely lost. They should be doing everything they possibly can to retain customers like us paying through the nose, yet they do the complete opposite.. it's pretty mind boggling.

You're correct in that I love my MLB EI Game Mix channel and the stability of NHL CI (which grants you NHL.tv for free). The NHL.tv app is pretty unreliable still (all other streaming outlets work 100%). I'm in IT 20 years now as well, so this isn't a case of a novice tech guy not knowing what's going on. The NHL network is on Directv Now, and I have relatives who have enjoyed the service so far so I may look there. I also read that ATT plans on adding 4K to Directv Now too, so that is pretty enticing.

I already have Appletvs attached to every TV in my house that has Directv, so the transition would be pretty seamless. I once thought by being a customer for 20 years was close to an investment in that I used to get Sunday Ticket & Red Zone for free, NHL CI for free. But now it's becoming pretty clear that no one cares over there. So why should I?


----------



## Lodi25

I just called in, was on the phone for about 30 minutes. The first person said all she could do was $5 off with autopay, spoke with a supervisor said nothing was available. I couldn't believe it. I've been with DirecTV since the year 2000. I've been using Hulu TV for the past 6 months, I think it might be time to start seriously consider moving on. I know the price of Hulu TV just went up $5 but it still is considerably a lot cheaper than having traditional DirecTV service.


----------



## compnurd

Lodi25 said:


> I just called in, was on the phone for about 30 minutes. The first person said all she could do was $5 off with autopay, spoke with a supervisor said nothing was available. I couldn't believe it. I've been with DirecTV since the year 2000. I've been using Hulu TV for the past 6 months, I think it might be time to start seriously consider moving on. I know the price of Hulu TV just went up $5 but it still is considerably a lot cheaper than having traditional DirecTV service.


So switch. I am not sure why people think they should bend over every time someone calls to lower there bill. If you have read this thread you would know you need to call several times


----------



## peelpub94

compnurd said:


> So switch. I am not sure why people think they should bend over every time someone calls to lower there bill. If you have read this thread you would know you need to call several times


I think there have been more than enough arguments why a company suffering to retain customers should extend themselves without bending over to show some kind of appreciation.


----------



## Lodi25

I just tried the chat feature and actually had a little very nice chat. I told him I was looking at other providers such as Hulu TV and was hoping they could try and match the price. The person who I chatted with really kept checking and checking. He said he spoke with 2 different supervisors and a manager. At first he said $5 off (without auto pay this time) free Showtime for 4 months and free sports pack for 6 months. But in a fraction of a second before I could respond he says let me check with another supervisor to see if anything better is available. He even said he was going to try and override the system and offer me credits. Unfortunately he said he couldn't but he gave me a one-time credit of $30 and told me to check again next month. Unbelievable, the person on the chat was very more helpful and understanding than the two people I spoke with on the phone!


----------



## Lodi25

compnurd said:


> So switch. I am not sure why people think they should bend over every time someone calls to lower there bill. If you have read this thread you would know you need to call several times


I asked about that special 'VIP Department'. The first lady from retention said she didn't know what that was and the supervisor lady said she knew about that department but said I was not eligible to speak with anybody from that department because there is not a specific problem with my account right now. How much do you want to bet if I said cancel and close my account I would have been eligible for it? lol


----------



## TXD16

Okay, as a simple point of interest, education, and illustration, the last of our $130/mo. credits rolled off last month, which, combined with previously active credits, resulted in what was a credit balance (as in no charge for service) for the past ten months or so going to what is now an invoice that we would actually have to pay! Oh, horror of horrors as we had to make sure the credit card info was still valid--thank goodness it was!

In any event, after spending a scant few minutes with the states-side call center in late December ("cancel service/cancel service/yes" is your friend), we were quickly able to negotiate another $85/mo. discount on our package, a one-time $75.00 bill credit, six months of auto-roll-off Showtime/Movie Channel service, and six months of auto-roll-off Sports Extra channel service. Nicely done, DIRECTV!

We also had the occasion to call a few days ago to inquire about securing an LCC OTA dongle as a replacement for one of our non-functional AM21s, the conversation of which, of course, resulted in no fruitful results whatsoever, other than an addition of the HD Movie package for six months, with auto-roll-off, merely as a result of our inquiry with regard to any additional available discounts/promotions on our account.

The bottom line is that DIRECTV has now had us for twenty years continuous, and, for now, they continue to do the things to keep us as clients as we are now going to be paying for DIRECTV service this year, but at what is still, for us, a very acceptable rate. Contrary to not-so-popular belief, the DIRECTV "Discount Well" is alive and well, and is available to anyone who possess even a modicum of negotiation skills.

ETA: I was just reminded that we also received a $100 rewards card with the new credits, which I likely forgot about since the card never actually made it into my hands before it was spent...


----------



## b4pjoe

TXD16...do you still have a DirecTV account or have you been transitioned to AT&T?


----------



## TXD16

b4pjoe said:


> TXD16...do you still have a DirecTV account or have you been transitioned to AT&T?


Still on the DIRECTV side as I have no other AT&T services. I suspect we will be close to the last to be transitioned.


----------



## b4pjoe

I think AT&T isn't quite as generous as DirecTV. Just curious why you think you will be close to the last to be transitioned? From what I have read there seems to be no order of who and when will be transitioned. I had no other AT&T services either and I have been with DTV since the mid 90's. My account was transitioned last September.


----------



## TXD16

b4pjoe said:


> From what I have read there seems to be no order of who and when will be transitioned.


Because it's already too late to be one of the first, and, likely, too late to be middle of the pack.


----------



## peelpub94

Seems to me the biggest difference in outcome are those that are not bundled with AT&T. Like @TXD16, I never had any issues calling in to get massive credits on my account annually. Since I've been bundled, it's been increasingly difficult to negotiate.


----------



## bjdotson

peelpub94 said:


> Seems to me the biggest difference in outcome are those that are not bundled with AT&T. Like @TXD16, I never had any issues calling in to get massive credits on my account annually. Since I've been bundled, it's been increasingly difficult to negotiate.


Well, I've had att wireless for years (ever since they bought out Cingular, which was my carrier at the time) and I've had Directv for around 20 years. Called 4 months ago and got $60 a month for a year with no commitment. Don't think I've been transitioned yet.


----------



## b4pjoe

TXD16 said:


> Because it's already too late to be one of the first, and, likely, too late to be middle of the pack.


Oh OK....I thought maybe you knew the magic formula!


----------



## TXD16

b4pjoe said:


> Oh OK....I thought maybe you knew the magic formula!


Unfortunately, I don't think even AT&T knows the magic formula...


----------



## JVK

I just got $60 off for 12 months


----------



## mjwagner

TV_Guy said:


> That's interesting since I also have a Showtime free preview for a few more days and a few small credits. That could have been an issue in getting a decent discount. Might as well suspend until I see that everything works as anticipated. I've done the math and the Directv satellite service is about $60 more expensive than Directv Now for someone with 2 receivers so unless you can negotiate decent discounts consistently the satellite version will be more costly. It's the Directv Now limit of 2 streams that I was referencing. Not an issue as I only need 2 simultaneous streams. For sports fans in the NY metro area Directv Now is the only service to offer YES, SNY, MSG and ESPN. The only thing they lack is Red Zone. I won't miss calling for discounts.


I thought PSVue had those channels as well in NY Metro but I could be wrong. Worth checking out as I found the PSVue DVR service the best of the lot for me.


----------



## peelpub94

Been trialing Directv Now for the past few days and I'm shocked at how well it's performing on my apple tvs. 4K content will be coming to the service some time this year as well. Might be packing up my boxes!


----------



## TV_Guy

mjwagner said:


> I thought PSVue had those channels as well in NY Metro but I could be wrong. Worth checking out as I found the PSVue DVR service the best of the lot for me.


Just looked at the PSVue grid for NYC and no MSG. With their premium pricing you would think they would include these. They are also missing the NHL Network. DirectvNow has a smaller issue in that they are missing MSG2 and MSG+2. If more than 2 teams are playing in any given window they use those channels for overflow. The workaround is to stream those channels from MSG GO after authenticating. I might do a PSVue trial if I can get the 14 day version which is available with a coupon. So far I'm reasonably impressed with Sling. Not a huge selection but good quality on many channels. They dropped the ball on Euronews which is in a 480i shrunken distorted box and France 24 is a poor letter-boxed SD signal. No excuse since I have decent signals on both channels via my Smart TV. I guess they added these to pad out their $5 add on news package. What a sad joke.


----------



## mjwagner

TV_Guy said:


> Just looked at the PSVue grid for NYC and no MSG. With their premium pricing you would think they would include these. They are also missing the NHL Network. DirectvNow has a smaller issue in that they are missing MSG2 and MSG+2. If more than 2 teams are playing in any given window they use those channels for overflow. The workaround is to stream those channels from MSG GO after authenticating. I might do a PSVue trial if I can get the 14 day version which is available with a coupon. So far I'm reasonably impressed with Sling. Not a huge selection but good quality on many channels. They dropped the ball on Euronews which is in a 480i shrunken distorted box and France 24 is a poor letter-boxed SD signal. No excuse since I have decent signals on both channels via my Smart TV. I guess they added these to pad out their $5 add on news package. What a sad joke.


Unfortunately the achilles heel of most OTT services is sports. For big sports fans they sometimes aren't a great fit. It is one of the biggest things keeping many folks tied to the traditional cable or sat service providers and I'm sure they would like to keep it that way for as long as they can. Sports, lack of high speed net connections, and plain old inertia are keeping them from loosing subscribers at an even faster clip than is already happening.


----------



## mrknowitall526

mjwagner said:


> Unfortunately the achilles heel of most OTT services is sports. For big sports fans they sometimes aren't a great fit. It is one of the biggest things keeping many folks tied to the traditional cable or sat service providers and I'm sure they would like to keep it that way for as long as they can. Sports, lack of high speed net connections, and plain old inertia are keeping them from loosing subscribers at an even faster clip than is already happening.


I'd like to see data on the subset of customers who have Directv and either no high speed internet or something lousy like 3 Mbps Verizon DSL that will never be upgraded. That's the boat we're in. The DSL generally works fine most of the time, but there is no way we could drop Directv and stream everything. I bet there are millions of Americans in the same situation. Live just beyond the reach of cable, and you're stuck with DSL for Life -- if you're lucky enough to even be able to get it! Plus, all the steaming stuff seems so inconvenient to me with all the apps etc.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirectMan

mrknowitall526 said:


> I'd like to see data on the subset of customers who have Directv and either no high speed internet or something lousy like 3 Mbps Verizon DSL that will never be upgraded. That's the boat we're in. The DSL generally works fine most of the time, but there is no way we could drop Directv and stream everything. I bet there are millions of Americans in the same situation. Live just beyond the reach of cable, and you're stuck with DSL for Life -- if you're lucky enough to even be able to get it! Plus, all the steaming stuff seems so inconvenient to me with all the apps etc.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


5G wireless is coming very soon will replace slow wired internet.


----------



## James Long

I expect that "soon" is the same "soon" that we use when waiting for DIRECTV (and DISH) to add channels or fix issues. 

Some areas will have 5G ... but it will not be ubiquitous in the immediate future. And there will always be dead spots.


----------



## mjwagner

James Long said:


> I expect that "soon" is the same "soon" that we use when waiting for DIRECTV (and DISH) to add channels or fix issues.
> 
> Some areas will have 5G ... but it will not be ubiquitous in the immediate future. And there will always be dead spots.


This really is the million dollar question right now. If 5g lives up to the hype (and like you I tend to doubt it, at least the timing) it could be the worst case scenario for the cable cos many of whom are counting on their near monopoly of residential internet connections to survive the accelerating "cord cutting" trend.


----------



## etexlady

When I called Directv last week the agent recommended I try again this week. I initiated a chat yesterday and asked simply if I was eligible for any discounts. I was offered $3.00 off the movie pac for 3 months. Really? After rejecting that I was transferred to the “Loyalty Dept.” and immediately offered $70/month off for 12 months, keep my current plan with no contract. I accepted.


----------



## Striker

I called AT&T/DirecTV to renegotiate my bill as all the credits were expiring. For the past decade this hasn't been an issue and I have always been able to keep service for three HD receivers under $100.00. I renegotiated it in early January, but mysteriously the new credits never applied and I just got a bill for almost $140.00.

It turns out I was lied to on the phone or the rep I was talking to was taking into account the expiring $40.00 credit when I was quoted the price. Either way I called in today to get this fixed and ended up cancelling service.

I have a converted account (aka RC1) which now puts me under the AT&T umbrella and not the DirecTV one. There are absolutely no promos and everything is at face value. The best they could do is change me to a lower tier package. 

I told them that wasn't good enough for me and it still put me over $100.00. I cited competition from streaming companies and Comcast. Nothing worked so I setup the account to be cancelled because I'm not paying that much money for television.

So it turned out AT&T says I owe them a cancellation fee for a receiver I activated last year that is owned by me (confirmed by the new defunct access card department). Unbelievable and now I have to fight them on this as well.


----------



## scottchez

So that could be why you did not get a deal, system thinks your still under a contract with a year to go. 
Get that fixed, then try for a better rate.
Guessing the conversion to the new ATT system is missing lots of data


----------



## Striker

scottchez said:


> So that could be why you did not get a deal, system thinks your still under a contract with a year to go.
> Get that fixed, then try for a better rate.
> Guessing the conversion to the new ATT system is missing lots of data


That was my thinking as well, but all they can do is notate the account that it isn't under contract. Even then the AT&T supervisor was saying, "We're going to take your word on it." Unbelievable.

The system will always think I have a contract until it automatically expires on their end.


----------



## Microphone

etexlady said:


> When I called Directv last week the agent recommended I try again this week. I initiated a chat yesterday and asked simply if I was eligible for any discounts. I was offered $3.00 off the movie pac for 3 months. Really? After rejecting that I was transferred to the "Loyalty Dept." and immediately offered $70/month off for 12 months, keep my current plan with no contract. I accepted.


I tried chat moments ago, remembering my call a while back to the Philippines was actually more productive than retention. You're a luckier person than I. My Showtime/Sportspack discount of $5 dollars or whatever it is is "allegedly" blocking any "real" discounts to be added. Uh huh.
I can't believe I'm going to switch to 720p Comcast where my internet is and drag my mobile as well come the Samsung Galaxy 10's release next month or March. Directv didn't flinch. They acted liked saving me $5 a month for the next 6 month's would keep me. The difference mobile and TV is somewhere between $1500-$2000 ANNUALLY for the next two years. I wasn't asking them to come down that amount. Toss me a $50 a month for 12 months bone and I'll even sign a contract. Act like you care.
Yep the X1 has half the recording space. Yes I have to go with MLB EI and NHL CI STREAMING instead. Yes I lose my grandfathered locals. Yes the premiums they will give me are not all in HD. I guess that's what the Showtime Go app is for.
I guess I'm going to have to get over it and sacrifice. What a shame. I'm typing probably for the third time that I'm looking for every excuse to stay. But come mobile phone upgrade time in 5-6 weeks, I guess I go for the Godfather offer.


----------



## peelpub94

Just to demonstrate the annual robbery we all endure when there are services out there that are either equal or better for overall cost and value. I broke down what I'd be paying for without Directv Satellite. Came up with an astonishing savings of over $1,100 for the year. This isn't even counting all the bull**** taxes and random fees. Look at this!

Cut the cord plan:


MLB.tv $113/yr

NHL.tv $140/yr

Directv Now: $65/m = $780/yr (for NHL Network, no one else carries)
*OR YoutubeTV: $480/yr

ESPN+ = $50/yr

Mike's On: $108/yr

-----------------------------------

$1,191 annually


Directv NHL Center Ice: $160/yr

Directv MLB Extra Innings: $174/yr

Directv XTRA Package.. all normal channels, msg, yes, local channels, espn, etc: $95.00/m = $1,140/yr

Directv 5 boxes: $35/m = $420/yr

Directv regional sports fee: $7.50/m = $90/yr

Directv 4K Adv receiver fee: $10/m = $120/yr

Directv whole home dvr: $3/m = $36/yr

Directv Fox Sports regional package: $14/m = $168/yr

---------------------------------------------------------------------

$2,308 annually


What a ****ing joke.


----------



## TV_Guy

_Directv Now: $65/m = $780/yr (for NHL Network, no one else carries)
*OR YoutubeTV: $480/yr_
I came to the exact same conclusion. If you go the YouTube TV route you would need a VPN for MSG telecasts since MSG is not part of YouTube TV. The streaming option for hockey is preferable due to all the Canadian broadcasts that are not part of Directv Center Ice. As I mentioned yesterday a shortcoming of the DirectvNow MSG coverage is the missing overflow channels MSG2 and MSG+2. If you go the DirectvNow route you need to use MSG Go for the overflow games.


----------



## scottchez

Just remember with streaming sports is often delayed 1-4 mins, you may get text messages about the scores . BEFORE you see them.
Plus you may get a drop out during high volume games. White Screens and just drops .
You get what you paid for. I tried them all with a solid Fiber connection.
Saved hundreds, but now thinking with my savings coming back to SAT.


----------



## peelpub94

scottchez said:


> Just remember with streaming sports is often delayed 1-4 mins, you may get text messages about the scores . BEFORE you see them.
> Plus you may get a drop out during high volume games. White Screens and just drops .
> You get what you paid for. I tried them all with a solid Fiber connection.
> Saved hundreds, but now thinking with my savings coming back to SAT.


I've been streaming for over a decade. Streaming was absolutely an unstable nightmare, which is basically the only reason I stuck with Directv. For the stability and consistency alone. Any time I'm outside I am on Appletv using NHL.tv or MLB.tv - as of right now MLB.tv is a near perfect platform. It's taken MLBAM time, but I have 100% confidence in it. The only thing I will miss is the channel 720 MLB mosaic game mix channel, and the Strike Zone channel they put on Tuesday and Friday nights. The mini red zone channel for baseball- which btw has been getting worse and worse with their pathetic in studio hosts. MLB Tonight on MLBN with Harold Reynolds, Amsinger and Plesac is the best sports show on television. So I really dont care about Strike Zone much anymore. We have Gigabit internet at home, with a high end wireless setup using Ubiqiti. In home internet isn't even on the radar.

As for Hockey, NHL.tv is where things become problematic. There are absolute identified performance and quality issues with this service regardless of the platform you use to deliver it. It is markedly better this season than years past, but I still get the dip in resolution from time to time. Their infrastructure or CDN's (akamai and Level 3) are either not optimized or there just isn't enough demand screaming about it. Either way, there are PLENTY of black market outlets with stable streams.

As for the over flow on MSG networks, I find myself caring about this maybe 2-3 times a year. It's really only a thing when the Sabres, Knicks, Rangers, Isles, Devils are all playing same night, same time. It's mostly an anomaly. \\

Lastly, I will miss a few of the MLB broadcasts in 4K this season if Directv Now does not add 4K. But many reports say they will, so I think I'll be ok. I will not miss the repetitive garbage programming on 104 that they try and pass as serious 4K content.

I've already begun shopping around for other mobile deals as well. I'm sure Verizon or TMobile would LOVE to take me off AT&T for a fancy deal. At this stage, when I call on Monday, Feb 4th, they will basically have to give me my TV package for free in order to keep me on. An approximate 20yr/$60,000 invested customer should *never* be treated like a nothing, in *any *financial climate.


----------



## PHL

Been a D* subscriber since 2004 but finally cancelled 2 days ago to switch to YouTube TV. Been out of contract for at least 2-3 years now.

My account had been on vacation suspension for about 6 weeks while I tested YTTV. When I called in, I got transferred no fewer than 4 times before finally getting to the Loyalty department (each time having to provide my name and PIN code). After nearly 30 minutes being shuffled around, I got to the right person who spoke perfect English and I presume was us-based. 

He asked me why I wanted to cancel and I told him that the D* service was getting too expensive and I was switching to streaming. The offer he gave me was... absolutely nada. He just immediately started processing my cancellation. FWIW, I was migrated to ATT customer service a few months ago.

I'm not upset, because I'd basically already moved on, but I'm really surprised that they made no attempt to keep me as a customer. 

Anyway, now paying $40/month instead of the $130/month (before the price increase) that my bill would have been otherwise.


----------



## peelpub94

Cancelled my Directv service after 20 years today. Their counter: $20 off a month... I laughed. Feels great to ditch this loser company.


----------



## DirectMan

peelpub94 said:


> Cancelled my Directv service after 20 years today. Their counter: $20 off a month... I laughed. Feels great to ditch this loser company.


Lets see if they contact you in a day or so with a revised offer to stay.


----------



## reubenray

When I cancelled a month ago Directv did not contact me with a revised offer to stay. I had Directv for 17 years.


----------



## tutermoe

Just got 30 off for 12 months, all done in the chat


----------



## TV_Guy

I think the issue with Directv pricing and discounts is that the discounts have not kept pace with the constant price increases. There was a time when if you did not have a lot of receivers or an expensive package that a $20 or $30 discount would put a big dent in the total price. Now with average bills in $120 range that kind of discount does not make Directv competitive with the streaming options available. If cable and Dish were there only competition some people would not bother switching for a small savings. With streaming options, the savings is motivating people to switch. Smart TV makes it obvious that there is an alternative.


----------



## Phil T

*AT&T's Mega Mergers Are Going Poorly, And You're Footing the Bill*

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/...s-are-going-poorly-and-youre-footing-the-bill


----------



## grover517

I have been offered a few discounts over my 20+ years with DirecTV and a Premier package subscriber for at least the last 10 years for being a "valued customer" with my most recent one falling off a few months ago. For the first time ever, I asked to see if there was anything they could do to help on my monthly bill, that is now over 230.00/mo. and got a direct and cold "Nope, sorry the system doesn't show any discounts available for you at this time". The wife was one of the reasons I have held out until now (she hates learning new remotes and GUI's) but when she heard me talking to DirecTV and got a look at our current bill, SHE is the one now online checking out alternatives! Once GOT wraps up she says, we are gone too!


----------



## lparsons21

grover517
After your wife does the research then try out the various services, they all have some free trial period, mostly a week. HuluTV is doing a 2 week trial right now with all the premiums if my email is to be believed and others have differing rules.
A couple of things to consider if you look to streaming. How many concurrent streams are allowed as that can be important in multi-tv homes. Note that most of the cable/sat replacement streaming services also only have stereo sound though there is movement towards 5.1 audio. DVR functionality varies quite a bit too and in no case is as good as D*/E*/Cable either in functionality and time allowed to keep. And ad skipping is not the norm in the cable/sat replacement services.
There are a slew of pretty good free streaming services out there though they are ad supported. 

And of course there is the possibility that cable or Dish could be a better choice for you.


----------



## dod1450

grover517 said:


> I have been offered a few discounts over my 20+ years with DirecTV and a Premier package subscriber for at least the last 10 years for being a "valued customer" with my most recent one falling off a few months ago. For the first time ever, I asked to see if there was anything they could do to help on my monthly bill, that is now over 230.00/mo. and got a direct and cold "Nope, sorry the system doesn't show any discounts available for you at this time". The wife was one of the reasons I have held out until now (she hates learning new remotes and GUI's) but when she heard me talking to DirecTV and got a look at our current bill, SHE is the one now online checking out alternatives! Once GOT wraps up she says, we are gone too!


 If you are a veteran directtv does NOT honor discount for veterans. I only have the discount on the cell phone service. Savings for Military, Veteran, & First Responder Families - AT&T


----------



## compnurd

dod1450 said:


> If you are a veteran directtv does honor discount for veterans. I only have the discount on the cell phone service. Savings for Military, Veteran, & First Responder Families - AT&T


You have to subscribe to multiple services to get the discount with Directv


----------



## grover517

dod1450 said:


> If you are a veteran directtv does honor discount for veterans. I only have the discount on the cell phone service. Savings for Military, Veteran, & First Responder Families - AT&T


According to the terms and conditions, I would also have to already have ATT mobile service to qualify and I have Verizon and already get my Military discount thru them. Thanks anyways!

*$15 off Video service:* Requires eligible satellite residential DIRECTV or U-verse TV or DIRECTV NOW packages (credit not applicable to DIRECTV NOW packages less than $40/mo.). *Must have both qualified wireless plan (above) and eligible video services ordered on or before the promo ends to get $15/mo. credit. *


----------



## PHL

grover517 said:


> Once GOT wraps up she says, we are gone too!


FWIW, you can get HBO separately to pair with any of the streaming services. You don't need to wait for GOT which will not end until sometime in May. It's $15/month to order it standalone, and it might be cheaper with some of the streaming services.


----------



## crkeehn

PHL said:


> FWIW, you can get HBO separately to pair with any of the streaming services. You don't need to wait for GOT which will not end until sometime in May. It's $15/month to order it standalone, and it might be cheaper with some of the streaming services.


HBO is $5 extra with DirecTV Now.


----------



## wxman2003

When I cancelled DTV, I got a call from a Colorado number a few hours later and they reduced my bill from $97 a month to $34 a month. I wonder if people who are cancelling without an initial good offer to stay, are ignoring the call from a rep because they think it is just another spam call. Caller ID does not show it's from DTV. I almost ignored it, but for some reason I answered, and I am glad I did.


----------



## SledgeHammer

wxman2003 said:


> When I cancelled DTV, I got a call from a Colorado number a few hours later and they reduced my bill from $97 a month to $34 a month. I wonder if people who are cancelling without an initial good offer to stay, are ignoring the call from a rep because they think it is just another spam call. Caller ID does not show it's from DTV. I almost ignored it, but for some reason I answered, and I am glad I did.


I've been constantly getting big discounts for at least 10 yrs without much trouble. The last time one fell off a few months ago, I had to play CSR roulette 5 times before I got it put back on. Still, its $110 -> $70, although its $117 -> $78 after this last hike now.

I was close to cancelling but got lucky on the 5th call. I don't know what the point of the few hour later thing is... if I cancel the service, I'm going to have Dish or whatever all set up and running and DirecTV all torn down and be under the Dish contract. I wouldn't go back at that point unless they offered me a steep discount and paid the Dish ETF and free installed everything back to how it was.

Not like I'm going to cancel the service in a fit of rage with nothing else running and spend the next 2 weeks setting up something.


----------



## PHL

SledgeHammer said:


> I've been constantly getting big discounts for at least 10 yrs without much trouble. The last time one fell off a few months ago, I had to play CSR roulette 5 times before I got it put back on. Still, its $110 -> $70, although its $117 -> $78 after this last hike now.
> 
> I was close to cancelling but got lucky on the 5th call. I don't know what the point of the few hour later thing is... if I cancel the service, I'm going to have Dish or whatever all set up and running and DirecTV all torn down and be under the Dish contract. I wouldn't go back at that point unless they offered me a steep discount and paid the Dish ETF and free installed everything back to how it was.
> 
> Not like I'm going to cancel the service in a fit of rage with nothing else running and spend the next 2 weeks setting up something.


I suspect that they realize a lot of people are going to threaten to cancel without being really serious. It's probably their way of calling the bluff. I wonder if they realize yet just how seriously their business is threatened by YTTV/Hulu/Etc. At the very least, they should push people towards the DTV-Now option.


----------



## Glenee

Well I got the dreaded move to AT&T account today. It came as a new email and it gave me a new account number. I warned years ago about AT&T that things was going to change and it wouldn't be for the better. It fixing to get really Bad. If you think your ready to leave now wait about 9-10 months, It's going to get really ugly from AT&T. What a wonderful Company AT&T has managed to ruin, just like all others they have tried to run.
I for 1, am certainly starting to explore other options. I am not going to do anything quickly, just starting to look.


----------



## grover517

If ATT isn't willing to compete for our business any longer while still a sat customer, then DirecTV NOW or any other ATT service will be automatically eliminated as a possibility as well simply out of principal.

I too will already have an alternative in place, both at home and in our RV, before I do cancel, so once I turn off my DirecTV service after 20+ years, there will be no going back. Our setup right now is fairly complex and whatever solution I come up with as a replacement isn't going to be cheap, at least initially and once that money is spent, there won't be any going back. 

From the even worse CS with overseas call centers, to the ending of temporary local service address changes, to the ending of new distant network service accounts, to the HS17 setup, etc. the writing has been on the wall for a while now. This will just move the timetable up a bit more.


----------



## Microphone

grover517 said:


> If ATT isn't willing to compete for our business any longer while still a sat customer, then DirecTV NOW or any other ATT service will be automatically eliminated as a possibility as well simply out of principal.


Well said.

Just sitting here on the sidelines. Waiting for the Samsung Galaxy 10+ to be released last week of February/ early March, then I switch to Xfinity Mobile and save literally half on my two person mobile bill. Gave the AT&T phone people a shot to come down, not match, just come down. No budge. Customer since 1998 (and longer technically).

Then the next shoe to drop is TV after that in March/April. 3 months ago up until now have called Directv, again like AT&T on the phone side, asked for help, not to try to beat what is going to be a ridiculous bundling savings with the Evil Empire. They had no interest for like the 5th straight call. Still never thought I'd switch. Been with them since the new house went up spring of 1995. Three months later I can't believe I'm gonna do it. So I'm done calling except to cancel.***

I spent the pregame of the Superbowl at my buddy's test driving his X1 from Xfinity in his second room. Yeah I'm a blast. His picture quality was solid. 53" TCL.

These are the hurdles:
DVR storage space. I'll figure a way to deal with half the storage space. Actually my wife will. Like all you guys, it's seems like the spouse is a wildcard in these decisions.
And Rich they have Hallmark

Picture Quality. I'm doing this move to Xfinity as I have their 25 channel basic bundled currently with my internet, which is driving this whole change. Last spring the basic TV made my internet lower. Anyway I'm familiar with Directv's edge here. I watch the major networks and select premiums along with NHL CI & MLB EI the most (and NFL). My wife, who is not as picky watches Lifetime/HGTV/History/A&E with networks the most. She's not there studying 720 vs 1080 like I am. As long as I have ACCESS to the sports packages and Showtime to stream, I'll get the better quality.

Channel selection/HD selection. Know there is fewer channels and HD with the Evil Empire, but for what we watch we're good. Again, if I can sign in and access certain things, all is good.

Internet speed. Will increase from 60mbps download to 400mbps or 1Gig depending on which package I settle on. I need neither.

There's a whole list of differences, some GOOD and some no. But saving $30-$40 going from AT&T mobile to Verizon/Xfinity a no brainer.
Then the documented bundle savings of going from XTRA to their second or "best" most comprehensive package; about $100/month. Yeah it's right. Including the landline.

Now the *** above....I heard that D* has an unadvertised Family package at $30. Not sure if that would let me keep D* to access NHL CI and MLB EI which I'd rather do as mentioned in previous posts, I like to flip between games with a remote and this is worth part of the extra money.

THE BIG SECOND...I have grandfathered networks. Hoping the above idea let's me keep them.

Interested in any opinions/thoughts.

Thanks for yet again letting me vent.


----------



## TimB

Microphone said:


> Well said.
> 
> Just sitting here on the sidelines. Waiting for the Samsung Galaxy 10+ to be released last week of February/ early March, then I switch to Xfinity Mobile and save literally half on my two person mobile bill. Gave the AT&T phone people a shot to come down, not match, just come down. No budge. Customer since 1998 (and longer technically).
> 
> Then the next shoe to drop is TV after that in March/April. 3 months ago up until now have called Directv, again like AT&T on the phone side, asked for help, not to try to beat what is going to be a ridiculous bundling savings with the Evil Empire. They had no interest for like the 5th straight call. Still never thought I'd switch. Been with them since the new house went up spring of 1995. Three months later I can't believe I'm gonna do it. So I'm done calling except to cancel.***
> 
> I spent the pregame of the Superbowl at my buddy's test driving his X1 from Xfinity in his second room. Yeah I'm a blast. His picture quality was solid. 53" TCL.
> 
> These are the hurdles:
> DVR storage space. I'll figure a way to deal with half the storage space. Actually my wife will. Like all you guys, it's seems like the spouse is a wildcard in these decisions.
> And Rich they have Hallmark
> 
> Picture Quality. I'm doing this move to Xfinity as I have their 25 channel basic bundled currently with my internet, which is driving this whole change. Last spring the basic TV made my internet lower. Anyway I'm familiar with Directv's edge here. I watch the major networks and select premiums along with NHL CI & MLB EI the most (and NFL). My wife, who is not as picky watches Lifetime/HGTV/History/A&E with networks the most. She's not there studying 720 vs 1080 like I am. As long as I have ACCESS to the sports packages and Showtime to stream, I'll get the better quality.
> 
> Channel selection/HD selection. Know there is fewer channels and HD with the Evil Empire, but for what we watch we're good. Again, if I can sign in and access certain things, all is good.
> 
> Internet speed. Will increase from 60mbps download to 400mbps or 1Gig depending on which package I settle on. I need neither.
> 
> There's a whole list of differences, some GOOD and some no. But saving $30-$40 going from AT&T mobile to Verizon/Xfinity a no brainer.
> Then the documented bundle savings of going from XTRA to their second or "best" most comprehensive package; about $100/month. Yeah it's right. Including the landline.
> 
> Now the *** above....I heard that D* has an unadvertised Family package at $30. Not sure if that would let me keep D* to access NHL CI and MLB EI which I'd rather do as mentioned in previous posts, I like to flip between games with a remote and this is worth part of the extra money.
> 
> THE BIG SECOND...I have grandfathered networks. Hoping the above idea let's me keep them.
> 
> Interested in any opinions/thoughts.
> 
> Thanks for yet again letting me vent.


Like you, I also made the mistake of thinking that AT&T and/or DirecTV actually cared about their long time customers. I was actually a little hurt that after 18 years, the best the retention people could do was tell me "don't let the door hit you in the %@#$ when you leave". Just bounce back and forth between providers (streaming, cable, sat, etc) every year or so. It's the only way to keep costs down.


----------



## SledgeHammer

TimB said:


> Like you, I also made the mistake of thinking that AT&T and/or DirecTV actually cared about their long time customers. I was actually a little hurt that after 18 years, the best the retention people could do was tell me "don't let the door hit you in the %@#$ when you leave". Just bounce back and forth between providers (streaming, cable, sat, etc) every year or so. It's the only way to keep costs down.


I don't know that it does. Installation costs. Learning new equipment and channels, loss of functionality / user experience on streaming... having to go from a single provider to a bunch, switching out equipment, etc. If you switch between sat providers, you either need to keep 2 dishes on your roof or keep having to swap them out and you'll generally need truck rolls from each nowadays.

I always say I'm surprised I have gotten discounts for as long as I have. I'm definitely more trouble then I'm worth lol. Preferred Xtra on 1 TV with an HR24.

Right now I'm getting $45 off with $15 rolling off at the end of April. I'm good on the $30 til Sept. My bill also went up $7 for the price increase. When the $15 roll off, I'll be up $22/mo from Dec, so I'll try call in and see what happens lol...


----------



## SledgeHammer

What sucks for me is that right now I have the Preferred Xtra package which is actually a great package for me + no RSN fee. Looking at Cox, I'd have to ramp up to the top package (ultimate) just to get a few dumb channels I watch like DIY and Science. I don't care about movie channels since I get movies from umm... "other sources". Same problem with Dish. I have to go to Top 200 just to get one or two extra channels I want. With those 2 packages, I'm not really saving any money. They want $90 for Top 200 now. Crazy. They don't seem to be doing new customer promos online anymore? DirecTV seems to have new customer promos still. I can get ultimate for less then that on the newbie promo.


----------



## Glenee

Watch out for Cox and their DVR fees. If you need 3 like I do, they want about $30 a month for each total around $90.00. I am taking a look at Dish, got to find something. I am so tired of dealing with the AT&T GOD syndrome.
I am going to have to switch providers every 2-Years to get the providers to do what they should do in the first place for exsisting customers.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Glenee said:


> Watch out for Cox and their DVR fees. If you need 3 like I do, they want about $30 a month for each total around $90.00. I am taking a look at Dish, got to find something. I am so tired of dealing with the AT&T GOD syndrome.
> I am going to have to switch providers every 2-Years to get the providers to do what they should do in the first place for exsisting customers.


$30/mo for a DVR? WOW... that's ridiculous.


----------



## Fish_Stick

Been playing the game for awhile and would let my bill return to normal for a couple of months, call back and generally get a discount of $20-$25 with little hassle. My bill now with the recent price increase has reached the point of just being too much for 2 tvs. Started a chat session and asked about DTVNow thinking they would offer something and even after stating the high price and asking about my current contract they offered nothing to stay. Asked how do I cancel and was told I could do it over chat or phone. Although I'll lose a lot of DVR functionality I'll be saving over half my bill by switching to DTVNow. 

Going to suspend my service for a bit and fully test it out but initial testing is promising. Been with them for 10+ years, missed a payment only once due to an autopay issue and think I've only had 3 truck rolls - 2 for actual upgrade / installs. $30 a month off would probably bring it down to the point of not worth the hassle but with full price it's just not worth it anymore. Oh well, like many here I think things have changed with AT&T. Not sure how many more losses they can take at this point before it really starts to hurt and they take notice.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Fish_Stick said:


> Oh well, like many here I think things have changed with AT&T. Not sure how many more losses they can take at this point before it really starts to hurt and they take notice.


They won't. They'll just raise the rates for everybody else to make up for it. I've seen it with all sorts of providers. I kept my newspaper service a lot longer then most people did and they raised the rates to where it was like $10/wk. I cancelled it at that point. They hounded me for like 6 months to come back to the point where the paper was almost free. I kept telling them... "I'm over it now".


----------



## mjwagner

Fish_Stick said:


> Been playing the game for awhile and would let my bill return to normal for a couple of months, call back and generally get a discount of $20-$25 with little hassle. My bill now with the recent price increase has reached the point of just being too much for 2 tvs. Started a chat session and asked about DTVNow thinking they would offer something and even after stating the high price and asking about my current contract they offered nothing to stay. Asked how do I cancel and was told I could do it over chat or phone. Although I'll lose a lot of DVR functionality I'll be saving over half my bill by switching to DTVNow.
> 
> Going to suspend my service for a bit and fully test it out but initial testing is promising. Been with them for 10+ years, missed a payment only once due to an autopay issue and think I've only had 3 truck rolls - 2 for actual upgrade / installs. $30 a month off would probably bring it down to the point of not worth the hassle but with full price it's just not worth it anymore. Oh well, like many here I think things have changed with AT&T. Not sure how many more losses they can take at this point before it really starts to hurt and they take notice.


While you have your service suspended try out all the OTT services. They all have free trials of various lengths and all it takes is a few clicks to download their app. I personally found the free trial lengths not long enough to fully test them so ended up paying for a month or so of the ones that seemed promising and had the channels I want/need. That is the great thing about this new paradigm. The switching cost/friction is near zero.


----------



## Fish_Stick

SledgeHammer said:


> They won't. They'll just raise the rates for everybody else to make up for it. I've seen it with all sorts of providers. I kept my newspaper service a lot longer then most people did and they raised the rates to where it was like $10/wk. I cancelled it at that point. They hounded me for like 6 months to come back to the point where the paper was almost free. I kept telling them... "I'm over it now".


That's the frustrating part, they don't do anything to keep you but once you leave they almost give it away to get you back. Don't really understand that model. Been saying I'm going to cancel for way too many years but showed the wife the bill and I think it finally hit how much we're paying and barely watching.


----------



## PCampbell

TimB said:


> Like you, I also made the mistake of thinking that AT&T and/or DirecTV actually cared about their long time customers. I was actually a little hurt that after 18 years, the best the retention people could do was tell me "don't let the door hit you in the %@#$ when you leave". Just bounce back and forth between providers (streaming, cable, sat, etc) every year or so. It's the only way to keep costs down.


After 22 years I called and canceled, ATT did not offer a thing just disconnected service. Now ATT wont stop calling me offering BIG discounts but with two year contract and full price after first year. Love not paying 127.00 a month and we are happy with free OTA


----------



## Fish_Stick

mjwagner said:


> While you have your service suspended try out all the OTT services. They all have free trials of various lengths and all it takes is a few clicks to download their app. I personally found the free trial lengths not long enough to fully test them so ended up paying for a month or so of the ones that seemed promising and had the channels I want/need. That is the great thing about this new paradigm. The switching cost/friction is near zero.


Thanks, yeah already have NF, Hulu, AP and now testing DTVNow for a little bit of realtime tv. I'm planning about a month to test DTVNow before I totally pull the plug since you never discover the real frustrations until you've had it for a bit. Almost everything looks good if you only try it for an hour lol. Biggest worry right now is the DVR since that's still beta and really the only thing that keeps us watching anything. Hardly ever watch live tv due to the amount of commercials now, I'd rather "miss" the show, record it and come back to watch it ad free.


----------



## mjwagner

Fish_Stick said:


> Thanks, yeah already have NF, Hulu, AP and now testing DTVNow for a little bit of realtime tv. I'm planning about a month to test DTVNow before I totally pull the plug since you never discover the real frustrations until you've had it for a bit. Almost everything looks good if you only try it for an hour lol. Biggest worry right now is the DVR since that's still beta and really the only thing that keeps us watching anything. Hardly ever watch live tv due to the amount of commercials now, I'd rather "miss" the show, record it and come back to watch it ad free.


I have found the PSVue cloud DVR to be excellent. Remember PSVue has an app for just about any streaming device. I have never owned an actual PlayStation. Have been using PSVue for a bit over two years now. I highly recommend it, if it has the channels you want/ need.


----------



## armchair

Fish_Stick said:


> Been playing the game for awhile and would let my bill return to normal for a couple of months, call back and generally get a discount of $20-$25 with little hassle. My bill now with the recent price increase has reached the point of just being too much for 2 tvs. Started a chat session and asked about DTVNow thinking they would offer something and even after stating the high price and asking about my current contract they offered nothing to stay. Asked how do I cancel and was told I could do it over chat or phone. Although I'll lose a lot of DVR functionality I'll be saving over half my bill by switching to DTVNow.
> 
> Going to suspend my service for a bit and fully test it out but initial testing is promising. Been with them for 10+ years, missed a payment only once due to an autopay issue and think I've only had 3 truck rolls - 2 for actual upgrade / installs. $30 a month off would probably bring it down to the point of not worth the hassle but with full price it's just not worth it anymore. Oh well, like many here I think things have changed with AT&T. Not sure how many more losses they can take at this point before it really starts to hurt and they take notice.


You'll likely lose the most DVR functionality with DTVN. Arguably, best DVR is YouTube TV; unlimited capacity, record as many simultaneous recordings as possible and recordings last 9 months. 6 users with 3 simultaneous streams. If you act before 2/13, trial is currently extended to 14 days.

Limited DVR functionality on YTTV and others would be short live buffer for pausing live TV. Andv with YTTV The CW and CBS recordings likely still don't allow fast forward through recorded commercials.

I suspended DirecTV last year after the Superbowl and tried some free trials. DTVN had better promos then and Hulu Live TV extended my free trial several times for reporting issues. I also did a trial for PlayStation Vue prior the days of PlayStation promos that go on annually. Signed up for base plan and got the upgrade for 2 months to next tier plan which offset the price increase last year.

I was considering PS Vue + Philo last year but since YTTV slacked off on much of the VOD replacing recordings, I'd likely consider YTTV + Philo if switching now.

Though some have pointed out that DTVN bundled with HBO is cheaper, I'd rather pay $5 more for better DVR. DTVN has only made little progress with their DVR and it's still on beta. I got recordings that were more reliable full and not missed but still got some that were end to end audio distorted. I could never rely on DTVN for watchable recordings. I had the prepaid months for free ATV4K so I added the trials for YTTV, Hulu and PS Vue to have DVR fallback.

For my wife and little to no DVR use, she preferred DTVN and got her own sub when I cancelled. She didn't get a successful recording to watch while she had it.

My trials ended with a PS Vue sub for myself and DTVN for the wife. Cancelled subs last July when I cancelled DirecTV and called back to get equipment return instructions. They wouldn't take no for an answer; got my bill low and free stuff too. Back to square one end of June though.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish_Stick

mjwagner said:


> I have found the PSVue cloud DVR to be excellent. Remember PSVue has an app for just about any streaming device. I have never owned an actual PlayStation. Have been using PSVue for a bit over two years now. I highly recommend it, if it has the channels you want/ need.


Totally forgot about them! Thanks for adding that in. Missing 1 big channel the Mrs. watches so doh! Hulu live is looking pretty good though.


----------



## Fish_Stick

armchair said:


> You'll likely lose the most DVR functionality with DTVN. Arguably, best DVR is YouTube TV; unlimited capacity, record as many simultaneous recordings as possible and recordings last 9 months. 6 users with 3 simultaneous streams. If you act before 2/13, trial is currently extended to 14 days.
> 
> Limited DVR functionality on YTTV and others would be short live buffer for pausing live TV. Andv with YTTV The CW and CBS recordings likely still don't allow fast forward through recorded commercials.
> 
> I suspended DirecTV last year after the Superbowl and tried some free trials. DTVN had better promos then and Hulu Live TV extended my free trial several times for reporting issues. I also did a trial for PlayStation Vue prior the days of PlayStation promos that go on annually. Signed up for base plan and got the upgrade for 2 months to next tier plan which offset the price increase last year.
> 
> I was considering PS Vue + Philo last year but since YTTV slacked off on much of the VOD replacing recordings, I'd likely consider YTTV + Philo if switching now.
> 
> Though some have pointed out that DTVN bundled with HBO is cheaper, I'd rather pay $5 more for better DVR. DTVN has only made little progress with their DVR and it's still on beta. I got recordings that were more reliable full and not missed but still got some that were end to end audio distorted. I could never rely on DTVN for watchable recordings. I had the prepaid months for free ATV4K so I added the trials for YTTV, Hulu and PS Vue to have DVR fallback.
> 
> For my wife and little to no DVR use, she preferred DTVN and got her own sub when I cancelled. She didn't get a successful recording to watch while she had it.
> 
> My trials ended with a PS Vue sub for myself and DTVN for the wife. Cancelled subs last July when I cancelled DirecTV and called back to get equipment return instructions. They wouldn't take no for an answer; got my bill low and free stuff too. Back to square one end of June though.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I've only gotten to play with it about an hour and already missing the DVR pause functionality.

If A&E was on YTTV I would have jumped but like PSVue it's not on there. Gotta try and keep the Mrs. happy in all this too 

That's good to hear now about the recordings on DTVN since we're usually not around to watch a show when it airs anyway. Also with the DVR being beta still they can pull it without too much notice.

I'm wondering if they'll do that again after I go through all of this too. I cancelled a few years back actually and got the same thing. Next day I get a call and they asked why I left etc etc. Told them I enjoy the service but for 2 tvs and usually only 1 being used at a time the price just wasn't worth it. They went ahead and offered enough off my bill to stay, guess we'll see what the overlords have planned this time around.


----------



## mjwagner

Fish_Stick said:


> Thanks, I've only gotten to play with it about an hour and already missing the DVR pause functionality.
> 
> If A&E was on YTTV I would have jumped but like PSVue it's not on there. Gotta try and keep the Mrs. happy in all this too
> 
> That's good to hear now about the recordings on DTVN since we're usually not around to watch a show when it airs anyway. Also with the DVR being beta still they can pull it without too much notice.
> 
> I'm wondering if they'll do that again after I go through all of this too. I cancelled a few years back actually and got the same thing. Next day I get a call and they asked why I left etc etc. Told them I enjoy the service but for 2 tvs and usually only 1 being used at a time the price just wasn't worth it. They went ahead and offered enough off my bill to stay, guess we'll see what the overlords have planned this time around.


Philo TV is an inexpensive add to pick up some of the channels that some of the OTT services are missing, like A&E and others.


----------



## armchair

mjwagner said:


> Philo TV is an inexpensive add to pick up some of the channels that some of the OTT services are missing, like A&E and others.


Agreed. Wish I had gotten the wife to try Philo as an add-on to PS Vue then instead of starting her own DTVN sub. The thought of going back to streaming TV in July had gotten her to rolling eyes at me again.

YTTV is appealing now because it also has Tennis Channel. Not that I like that channel but it had exclusive broadcast rights to French Open in US. And it's not a full OTT service; still requires TV subscription. Otherwise, I really liked PS Vue.

She'd rather just keep paying DirecTV rate hikes every year. I didn't mind satellite TV when it was $78/month and beat cable which was the only true alternative. Now it's inflated with regular rate increases and having to pay that or negotiate a lower bill all the time.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TV_Guy

_I didn't mind satellite TV when it was $78/month and beat cable which was the only true alternative. Now it's inflated with regular rate increases and having to pay that or negotiate a lower bill all the time._

My feeling exactly. Was wondering how it escalated so quickly but when you factor in an $8.49 RSN fee and rate increases in the $6 range annually it doesn't take that long to get to something unreasonable. I thought the options were to pay or negotiate until I gave streaming a shot. Feels good to stop banging your head against a wall. The real work is doing the preliminary research to streaming. Once you've done your homework it quickly pays dividends.


----------



## Fish_Stick

mjwagner said:


> Philo TV is an inexpensive add to pick up some of the channels that some of the OTT services are missing, like A&E and others.


You guys are awesome! Got home and have had a few minutes to look things over more and I think between Philo and YTTV we've got almost every channel we had in the Xtra package (that we watch anyway). Takes the cost down to $56 a month which is well under half what we're paying. Haha, so now DTV can offer me a great deal and make all of this for nothing.


----------



## Microphone

Fish_Stick said:


> Totally forgot about them! Thanks for adding that in. Missing 1 big channel the Mrs. watches so doh! Hulu live is looking pretty good though.


I looked at that too and wow, nice. Took inventory though...No NHL Network. No can do.
YTTV, looks real sharp, lacks Scripts channels, big minus.


----------



## SledgeHammer

TV_Guy said:


> My feeling exactly. Was wondering how it escalated so quickly but when you factor in an $8.49 RSN fee and rate increases in the $6 range annually it doesn't take that long to get to something unreasonable.


Well... you can always go to the undocumented Preferred Xtra package. No RSN fee. You only really lose one sports channel I think and another random channel. Definitely wasn't worth the expense for me since I don't watch sports, but ymmv.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Fish_Stick said:


> they don't do anything to keep you but once you leave they almost give it away to get you back.


*shrug* isn't that the brilliant mind of every manager, like, ever? They'll have a star employee who is getting grossly underpaid and they won't give him a cent, crappy raises for a few years... then they ask for a raise and get turned down so they quit. Then the company offers then a bunch of money to stay. Saving $1k or $2k ends up costing them $10k or a lot more. Or they figure they can get anybody to do the persons job and they should leave lol.


----------



## TV_Guy

SledgeHammer said:


> Well... you can always go to the undocumented Preferred Xtra package. No RSN fee. You only really lose one sports channel I think and another random channel. Definitely wasn't worth the expense for me since I don't watch sports, but ymmv.


Or go with an OTT package with sports and save anywhere from $30 to $55. More if Directv ends all discounts. NYC metro region has 4 RSNs. Fubo and Directv Now have them. After hockey season ends MSG and MSG+ are not required. YouTube TV has YES and SNY for $40. Non sports programming is the easiest to replace since a live feed is not critical.


----------



## dstout

I cancelled DirecTV last week. We love it, but it is just not worth it. I had been receiving a nice out of contract discount, but they didn't really want to do anything. We are going with YouTube TV and Sling. Also tried Philo. It isn't bad either. FWIW, I got way back with DBS. I still drink coffee from my dbsforums cup!


----------



## armchair

I'm burning bridges with DirecTV these days. I tried to deactivate 2 HR24-100s. Initially retention was telling me to return the access cards. But DirecTV sent an email saying that if I didn't return the DVRs, I'd be charged for them. Called back and that's also the answer I got from them. I'm not sure if just did this wrong or a policy change is in effect now? Just dropped them off at UPS, they scanned the boxes and pulled up my account and printed a return receipt.

Funny how DirecTV was telling me back in July when I cancelled that only the HR54 needed to be returned. They were asking me to recycle the 3 HR24s. Now they want them all back, even if just deactivating?

I think DirecTV needs to get some new 4K equipment is they want me back after my discounts expire. I didn't like the C61K connected to my 4K TV. All it did was lag and freeze on both SDR and 4K TV. I still prefer the old DVR on every TV approach.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlc

couldn't even get free sports pack.. I guess that I must be part of the "stealing credits " brigade .. I mean I have been with them for only 18-19 years.. I must flip flop all the time .. tonight, I called because i needed the outdoor channel.. and couldn't get sports pack for free.. I mean this is after all the extra's that I am paying for.. and my bill is close to $200 per month.. yes there may be people who come and go after 6 months or two years or what not.. but I am not one of them.. but they certainly tell me every day that we DON"T WANT YOUR BUSINESS and We do not appreciate you.. Keep going and one day I am going to turn you off ...


----------



## bjlc

some one let me know if we can stream the hallmark channels some place.. because that will make my wife happy and may be we can save some money.. i never ever thought that I would say that I want to leave Directv.. but those words keep coming closer to my mouth each and every day...


----------



## James Long

bjlc said:


> some one let me know if we can stream the hallmark channels some place.. because that will make my wife happy and may be we can save some money.. i never ever thought that I would say that I want to leave Directv.. but those words keep coming closer to my mouth each and every day...


Hallmark Movies Now - Watch Family Movies & Shows Online
$5.99 per month or $59.99 per year.


----------



## armchair

bjlc said:


> some one let me know if we can stream the hallmark channels some place.. because that will make my wife happy and may be we can save some money.. i never ever thought that I would say that I want to leave Directv.. but those words keep coming closer to my mouth each and every day...


You can also check out Philo if you're not interested in DirecTV Now. Streaming Hallmark is an alternative but you need TV services too, right?

Because of better DVR choice, some have considered combing Philo with either YouTube TV, Hulu Live TV or even PlayStation Vue. Philo is behind on 60 fps recordings but that's mostly important for sports which you likely won't find on Philo- no locals or sports networks. A free trial and even no contact can justify a trial.

There are alternatives to paying hundreds. Seems current strategy is to not give in even though losing you would hurt. If you decide to cancel DirecTV after trials, I would suggest not hurrying to return equipment; you may find DirecTV more desperate to keep you if you call again after cancelling; wait at least one full day of disconnect before calling back. That's what happened in my case. I called to return equipment 2 weeks later for failure to send return instructions but got transferred to reconnections dept by the voice assistant. They wanted to know why I was cancelling and discounted everything just to keep me 12 more months. They also said the deal wouldn't have been possible had I returned equipment already. Honestly don't know what's the benefit after 12 months. I had hopes that DirecTV would looking to transfer some accounts to broadband but for me that likely won't come soon enough. I may be suspending or leaving in June.

I actually suspended in February 2018 and waited until a had trials on various streaming services before cancelling. I had quite a bit of info to share with reconnections when I finally spoke to them. Long hold; I was actually trying to reach retention dept, hung up and called back only to get transferred again and long hold.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwagner

bjlc said:


> some one let me know if we can stream the hallmark channels some place.. because that will make my wife happy and may be we can save some money.. i never ever thought that I would say that I want to leave Directv.. but those words keep coming closer to my mouth each and every day...


You have several options. Philo TV includes Hallmark and 43 other cable channels and a cloud DVR for $16 per month. I think PSVue "Core" includes it as well. Not sure as it is not one of the channels we watch.

One of the nice things about getting away from the traditional sat/cable providers is that the OTT/streaming providers don't charge you anything per TV. We have 7 TV's only 2 of which are used regularly. The others are "occasional" use but we do use them. Simultaneous streams is a much better way to do things, IMHO. PSVue includes 5 but some of the other OTT providers limit it to 2 or 3. It is very nice to be able to have access on all 7 of our TV's without having to pay $7 per month or whatever D is currently charging for a TV I may use once a week or once a month. My entire PSVue bill is about what D wanted to charge me just for the privilege of having all my TV's "connected"...LOL.


----------



## crkeehn

James Long said:


> Hallmark Movies Now - Watch Family Movies & Shows Online
> $5.99 per month or $59.99 per year.


No, Hallmark Movies now does not include live streaming of the channel. It carries movies from the Hallmark Channel as well as similar type movies and shows.

A previous poster mentioned Philo. that might be the lowest cost alternative for the Hallmark Channel. It carries Hallmark, Hallmark Drama and Hallmark Movies and Mysteries. The basic rate is $16 +tax per month.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Tried the good old 800-824-9077 tonight. Apparently since my account has been "upgraded" to an AT&T account, they can't help me any more. They transferred me to someone else, where I had to wait on hold for a good 10 minutes to talk to a nice woman in Las Vegas who couldn't find any promotions for me in the 20 minutes we were on the phone. So frustrating. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenee

What was it the shadow guy ( Mystery Man) used to say for years. The well isn't endless. I guess after all these years it is coming true.


----------



## MysteryMan

Glenee said:


> What was it the shadow guy ( Mystery Man) used to say for years.


The discount well isn't bottomless.


----------



## mrknowitall526

She said "promotions are generated randomly at the beginning of the billing cycle". What a crap shoot. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwagner

mrknowitall526 said:


> She said "promotions are generated randomly at the beginning of the billing cycle". What a crap shoot.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


LOL...how to get the customer off the phone script - item #7...


----------



## heidic

Just got a deal for $70 off package, $8 off HBO. 1 year, no contract extension. So the discounts aren't over yet! I'm a 19-year customer, Choice Xtra Classic package, no sports or other add-ons. I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## joshjr

heidic said:


> Just got a deal for $70 off package, $8 off HBO. 1 year, no contract extension. So the discounts aren't over yet! I'm a 19-year customer, Choice Xtra Classic package, no sports or other add-ons. I'm pretty pleased.


Nice deal. I would be happy with that if it had Sunday Ticket in it too. Im gonna wait till probably August.


----------



## Glenee

What did you actually get. $78.00 for the year. $6.50 a month or did you get $78.00 a month ? Break it down please.


----------



## compnurd

Glenee said:


> What did you actually get. $78.00 for the year. $6.50 a month or did you get $78.00 a month ? Break it down please.


She got 78 a month off


----------



## dinotheo

I am a 20+ year customer. My bill is quite high. A good bit over $200 and that is without any add-on movie channels. The largest part of my bill is receiver charges. I have spent thousands on equipment. (Biggest expense was April of 2003 when I bought 2 HR10-250 @ $1,000 each)
Every year they've given me a decent monthly discount. So I called last month when my discounts expired and they would only give me a tiny discount. They wouldn't budge. 
So I am considering leaving. I would have never thought that this would be something I'd ever consider. I am going to give Hulu Plus a shot. All the bells and whistles comes out to $65 month. Significantly less than what I pay for DTV. Every TV I own (I have 22) has either a FireStick, Roku Premiere+, or Apple TV 4K. The only holdup with Hulu will be how responsive their DVR is. I know it will be worst than a local DVR obviously, but the test will be if I can live with it.


----------



## heidic

compnurd said:


> He got 78 a month off


_She_ got 78 a month off. I had $60/month credits that are expiring next week so called to ask if they would extend it. The guy looked through the available offers and said he could give me $70/month for the next year. Then I asked if he had any discounts for HBO and he said he could give me 3 months free or $8 off per month for a year. I took the $8. It was all really fast, and really really surprising, given what I've read here. I wasn't expecting much of anything. My husband said they were probably just in a good mood today because the Time Warner deal went through.


----------



## mjwagner

dinotheo said:


> I am a 20+ year customer. My bill is quite high. A good bit over $200 and that is without any add-on movie channels. The largest part of my bill is receiver charges. I have spent thousands on equipment. (Biggest expense was April of 2003 when I bought 2 HR10-250 @ $1,000 each)
> Every year they've given me a decent monthly discount. So I called last month when my discounts expired and they would only give me a tiny discount. They wouldn't budge.
> So I am considering leaving. I would have never thought that this would be something I'd ever consider. I am going to give Hulu Plus a shot. All the bells and whistles comes out to $65 month. Significantly less than what I pay for DTV. Every TV I own (I have 22) has either a FireStick, Roku Premiere+, or Apple TV 4K. The only holdup with Hulu will be how responsive their DVR is. I know it will be worst than a local DVR obviously, but the test will be if I can live with it.


You may want to take all the OTT services for a test run, at least the ones that have the channels you want/need. Back when we finally decided to make the switch we spent a month or so with each one (we found the 1 week or so trial not nearly long enough to make a fair test run) before we settled on PSVue. That was a couple of years ago so not all of them had decent cloud DVR's. Now they all pretty much do so we are even thinking of giving them all a test run again. That is the great thing about these services, the "switching friction" is almost zero and there are no commitments.
As to the cloud DVR, I personally don't find it "worst than a local DVR" at all, in fact I find that I prefer it. No conflicts or space to worry about. No hardware to fail or upgrade. No need to manage/delete shows. And trick play, at least the way we always used it, works just as well. This is all for PSVue, can't comment on the other services cloud DVR performance.
And yeah, we have 7 TV's several of which are just "occasional use". Our entire PSVue monthly bill is about what DirecTV wanted to charge us just for the "privilege" of having all of our TV's connected. That really is one part of their model that needs to change if they want to remain competitive. They would be better off going with the simultaneous stream model. Although I'm guessing they are counting on inertia and lack of knowledge on the part of many of their subscribers to keep that money flowing. They are going to have to squeeze more and more money out of their dwindling subscriber base.


----------



## Glenee

Well there's a chance then isn't there. 
Good News


----------



## Microphone

dinotheo said:


> I am a 20+ year customer. My bill is quite high. A good bit over $200 and that is without any add-on movie channels. The largest part of my bill is receiver charges. I have spent thousands on equipment. (Biggest expense was April of 2003 when I bought 2 HR10-250 @ $1,000 each)
> Every year they've given me a decent monthly discount. So I called last month when my discounts expired and they would only give me a tiny discount. They wouldn't budge.
> So I am considering leaving. I would have never thought that this would be something I'd ever consider. I am going to give Hulu Plus a shot. All the bells and whistles comes out to $65 month. Significantly less than what I pay for DTV. Every TV I own (I have 22) has either a FireStick, Roku Premiere+, or Apple TV 4K. The only holdup with Hulu will be how responsive their DVR is. I know it will be worst than a local DVR obviously, but the test will be if I can live with it.


22????


----------



## dinotheo

Microphone said:


> 22????


Yup. 22


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dinotheo said:


> Yup. 22


Man cave sports bar mode?


----------



## dtv757

I agree with test the OTT services first . There may be limits on how many TVs u can run /login at once.... Wow 22 in one house... lol

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwagner

dtv757 said:


> I agree with test the OTT services first . There may be limits on how many TVs u can run /login at once.... Wow 22 in one house... lol
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


They are all based on simultaneous streams. PSVue is at the high end at 5. The others are pretty much all 2 - 3. They don't care how many you have connected.


----------



## TV_Guy

If you're near the cutoff point at 4 or 5 you might be able to extend it by a couple by authenticating to the network you want to watch with an app. Of course if different sets are tuned to different networks you could probably extend that number considerably. If an OTA antenna is viable you could push the number even higher.


----------



## jpray72

I called the retention number to remove the protection package they put on my account for a free month to ship me a replacement receiver for free. I expected to be transferred to the AT&T Department as my account had been converted. The rep says oh your account is in the new system. I thought I was being transferred. However, she says let me pull it up in that system. She says She would need to get some help as that system was new to her as well. Put me on hold and came back on and said it would be removed before it renewed next month gave me an order number and let me go. Maybe the retention number can help the converted accounts now.


----------



## 242424

jpray72 said:


> for a *free moth* to ship


Don't do it, it's a trick to sell you more clothes


----------



## doctrsnoop

I called to cancel. I rarely watch TV anymore. I watch youtube and iTunes purchased content much more. With the exception of a rare channel surfing session, some sport or some random episode of a tv show I don't watch

Last year I suspended service for 6 months that were allowed and nobody really even noticed.

I was reluctant mainly because I had spent so much time and energy setting up the perfect distribution in the house from the time before the current SWM equipment.

I had a 107/mo bill - low package, 3 dvr, HD service and whole home plus tax. they knocked off 60/month for 1 year with no contract. I made a copy of the chat in case the contract thing was incorrect or a lie.


----------



## drew64

Too long a thread to read it I had called to get any discounts and was given like discount on sports pack for 6 months and 10 off my bill for 6 months. Today I wanted to see if could get anything off if ordered MLB x tra innings. Rep was nice but said I may get some games with sports pack and since already had discount on that couldn’t offer me discount on baseball. It has become almost impossible to get att to take any money off direct subscribers bills. Used to be could get something since they wanted to keep customers and sell their packages like nfl, mlb. I know I can get it online but then wife would have to go into Apple TV and log in and stuff for her too much technology. Wants to turn on channel find station and click.


----------



## compnurd

drew64 said:


> Too long a thread to read it I had called to get any discounts and was given like discount on sports pack for 6 months and 10 off my bill for 6 months. Today I wanted to see if could get anything off if ordered MLB x tra innings. Rep was nice but said I may get some games with sports pack and since already had discount on that couldn't offer me discount on baseball. It has become almost impossible to get att to take any money off direct subscribers bills. Used to be could get something since they wanted to keep customers and sell their packages like nfl, mlb. I know I can get it online but then wife would have to go into Apple TV and log in and stuff for her too much technology. Wants to turn on channel find station and click.


Directv has very very very rarely given discounts on extra innings center ice and league pass since they don't own it like Sunday ticket. ATT has nothing to do with this equation but if you would have taken the time to read this long thread that you commented on you would see there is plenty of discounts out there


----------



## drew64

I never said there weren’t discounts. I actually have my bill discounted now by calling them. I said it’s getting harder to get discounts. And I have received discounts in the past for the baseball package. I’ve read a lot of this thread. You used to be able to call retention dept and they would really try and keep you as a customer which I have been since 2003. Now I’ve read if say you want to cancel they just cancel you.


----------



## compnurd

drew64 said:


> I never said there weren't discounts. I actually have my bill discounted now by calling them. I said it's getting harder to get discounts. And I have received discounts in the past for the baseball package. I've read a lot of this thread. You used to be able to call retention dept and they would really try and keep you as a customer which I have been since 2003. Now I've read if say you want to cancel they just cancel you.


And they did that before also. There was plenty of threads of the retention department calling people's bluffs on cancellation


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> And they did that before also. There was plenty of threads of the retention department calling people's bluffs on cancellation


Yup. Then the person would cancel and within hours get called back with a crazy low offer when the person would have accepted much less. I wouldn't cancel without having another service set up and running, likely under new customer pricing & contract, so I couldn't go back. Although Cox doesn't have contracts.

I've had luck for a long time getting discounts because I just ask for price matches with other providers, some people want it for pretty much free. Last time I had to call back 5 times though. Not sure I'm going to keep doing that when some of my promos roll off in April.


----------



## Glenee

I for one think that asking them to match competitors pricing or new customer pricing is a very reasonable request and they should do everything in their power to try and meet that request.
Any other company in their right mind would do that for a multi-year customer.
Free is not going to happen. Even almost free is not going to happen.


----------



## bjlc

has anyone asked to speak to a supervisor.. or try and get elevated that way? I lost all of my discounts mainly in September. .but I have not been able to get any thing back. Heck I cant even get free HBO.. so yesterday I got rid of Extra innings.. and got rid of the protection plan .. I am wondering if I suspend my kitchen tv will I lose the stuff on the Dvr? right now Directv is pushing me away.. and I read here of so many others like me who have been with them as long as i have if not longer.. what are they thinking? I have not had free Sunday ticket in 3 plus years.. instead just asking for a monthly reduction which others have gotten ALONG WITH Sunday ticket.. any way.. can anyone answer my questions.. about the supervisor or the suspension of the dvr..thanks ..


----------



## armchair

bjlc said:


> has anyone asked to speak to a supervisor.. or try and get elevated that way? I lost all of my discounts mainly in September. .but I have not been able to get any thing back. Heck I cant even get free HBO.. so yesterday I got rid of Extra innings.. and got rid of the protection plan .. I am wondering if I suspend my kitchen tv will I lose the stuff on the Dvr? right now Directv is pushing me away.. and I read here of so many others like me who have been with them as long as i have if not longer.. what are they thinking? I have not had free Sunday ticket in 3 plus years.. instead just asking for a monthly reduction which others have gotten ALONG WITH Sunday ticket.. any way.. can anyone answer my questions.. about the supervisor or the suspension of the dvr..thanks ..


I can only answer that if you remove the swm cable to the DVR (you should terminate at cable end or coupler so other receivers aren't impacted) prior to calling DirecTV to suspend each one, you shouldn't immediately lose the recordings. I had my recordings playable on a hr54 when I suspended DirecTV February 2018 to July. I terminated at the swm from dish at switch/coupler. Did that prior to suspending service and was good for the duration. Never lost them; they were there when I restored service after cancelling.

I must have forgot the operative "suspend" wording when I tried to suspend 2 hr24 DVRs. Months ago, DirecTV was telling me to recycle these myself when I cancelled. This year, DirecTV demanded them back this year when I asked if I could just return the smart cards. Asked retention dept twice; still said return or pay non return fee. This is impacting my long term patronship with DirecTV. Expired discounts may not be offered at rates I've gotten lately, anyway.

Read an article last night about transitioning services. Only the category that added a steaming TV service were happy with the result; number transitioning was highest IIRC. Cable and satellite bundles were rarer and had less satisfaction. It's a slow but increasing exodus from these services to streaming. I was one of those being retained (technically won back after cancelling) but I don't see the same or reduced offer retaining me long term.

I'm still legacy DirecTV account BTW.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peelpub94

bjlc said:


> has anyone asked to speak to a supervisor.. or try and get elevated that way? I lost all of my discounts mainly in September. .but I have not been able to get any thing back. Heck I cant even get free HBO.. so yesterday I got rid of Extra innings.. and got rid of the protection plan .. I am wondering if I suspend my kitchen tv will I lose the stuff on the Dvr? right now Directv is pushing me away.. and I read here of so many others like me who have been with them as long as i have if not longer.. what are they thinking? I have not had free Sunday ticket in 3 plus years.. instead just asking for a monthly reduction which others have gotten ALONG WITH Sunday ticket.. any way.. can anyone answer my questions.. about the supervisor or the suspension of the dvr..thanks ..


You're not going to get anywhere. Time to move on. Take the money and put it towards a vacation rather than useless channels and crappy hardware. This company is finished.


----------



## ericknolls

peelpub94 said:


> You're not going to get anywhere. Time to move on. Take the money and put it towards a vacation rather than useless channels and crappy hardware. This company is finished.


In August my discounts are over for the premier package. I will call to change my package to ultimate. Maybe they will shave a few dollars off to stay in my current package. It remains to be seen. Like utilities - everything goes up yearly like housing. I don't like it but, what do you other than search for a provider with lower costs. I signed on in 2007 and FiOS in 2009. My health provider jumped my rate a whopping hundred bucks biweekly and increased my co pay ten dollars. That was a sting for my paycheck. But, Good luck!


----------



## mlbrowninsc

Discounts expired and I called in to try to get some back. Offer $25 off which would be way over top line Vue. Went ahead and canceled and moving on. We’ll see if we get a call back before the 4/2 cancel date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crkeehn

I'm just off the phone with DirecTV. I called to cancel and was transferred to Customer Loyalty. I am supposed to receive credits that will drop my bill from $131 to $68. She didn't go into detail as to how the credits would break down. It is supposed to take effect in the next billing cycle and be effective for a year, with no contract extension.

She said that when the year is nearly over, to call back and specifically request customer Loyalty to extend the credits. This is all allegedly noted on my account.


----------



## SledgeHammer

crkeehn said:


> I'm just off the phone with DirecTV. I called to cancel and was transferred to Customer Loyalty. I am supposed to receive credits that will drop my bill from $131 to $68. She didn't go into detail as to how the credits would break down. It is supposed to take effect in the next billing cycle and be effective for a year, with no contract extension.
> 
> She said that when the year is nearly over, to call back and specifically request customer Loyalty to extend the credits. This is all allegedly noted on my account.


Yup. That's going to be in your account notes in a year and somebody will be able to find it . Still, good credit though.


----------



## crkeehn

Hey, as I was fully prepared to cancel my service, if they don't follow through, i won't be too broken hearted. If they do follow through with the credits, I'll be retaining MASN for another year as they hold sole rights for the Washington Nationals.


----------



## bnwrx

crkeehn said:


> I'm just off the phone with DirecTV. I called to cancel and was transferred to Customer Loyalty. I am supposed to receive credits that will drop my bill from $131 to $68. She didn't go into detail as to how the credits would break down. It is supposed to take effect in the next billing cycle and be effective for a year, with no contract extension.
> 
> She said that when the year is nearly over, to call back and specifically request customer Loyalty to extend the credits. This is all allegedly noted on my account.


Do you know if you were talking to DTV or ATT? Have they "migrated" your DTV account over? Just curious if its ATT Loyalty or DTV Loyalty......


----------



## crkeehn

bnwrx said:


> Do you know if you were talking to DTV or ATT? Have they "migrated" your DTV account over? Just curious if its ATT Loyalty or DTV Loyalty......


I believe that I was talking to DTV Loyalty. I don't believe that I have been migrated over yet. Certainly the website that I go to is the same I have used for a number of years.


----------



## venisenvy

I had a pretty good experience. I called about 2 weeks ago to get a discount on my premiums (hbo,showtime, Starz and cinemax) I mentioned I could get them cheaper if I got them online. The person I spoke with was really nice put me on hold and came back with 7 dollars off each of the premiums for a total of 28 off for 6 months. Then he said he was also giving me 85 off my xtra package for 12 months because I'm paying too much. I never asked for more discounts than the premiums but I was obviously very happy with that offer. My bill overall after taxes went down almost 125 dollars per month. I am also on an integrated att account(cant use DirecTV website only att).


----------



## mlbrowninsc

I had an excellent deal for the last 12 months. I just don’t use it enough to justify the cost. Maybe we’ll get a come back offer after the actual cut off. 

I called back and did talk to loyalty and was offered the same $20 off. PS Vue is working fine for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

Any one get any MLB deals lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

mlbrowninsc said:


> I had an excellent deal for the last 12 months. I just don't use it enough to justify the cost. Maybe we'll get a come back offer after the actual cut off.
> 
> I called back and did talk to loyalty and was offered the same $20 off. PS Vue is working fine for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the increase in Jan, and I had one or two small ones roll off a few days ago, I think another one is due to roll off on 4/24. At that point, my bill for Preferred Xtra + HR24 will be over $95. I think I'll take a walk if they don't match the Cox offer in the low 70's. Just not worth the hassle calling in all the time. If they give me a come back offer, we'll see. That's why I'm going to switch to Cox instead of Dish lol... easier to switch between Cox & DirecTV.


----------



## Glenee

I agree with your post the Cox switch. That's what we are looking at if we have to leave DTV. The bundles are very attractive with TV and Internet and a guaranteed price for 24 months.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Glenee said:


> I agree with your post the Cox switch. That's what we are looking at if we have to leave DTV. The bundles are very attractive with TV and Internet and a guaranteed price for 24 months.


They do? When I got a quote from them last month, it seemed like there is a price lock for 1 yr and then a partial increase in year 2 and then regular pricing? But they don't make you sign a contract.


----------



## crkeehn

I got my first bill since calling for credits. My bill was pretty much the way the CSR described it. It shows a 12 month $55 credit applied to the bill and indicated that this was the first of 12 months.


----------



## Glenee

SledgeHammer said:


> They do? When I got a quote from them last month, it seemed like there is a price lock for 1 yr and then a partial increase in year 2 and then regular pricing? But they don't make you sign a contract.


Yes. Go online and if you have a account for internet, sign into your account and look at the bundles. If you don't have account already, go to one of the cox stores and tell them you want their best deal for 2 years guaranteed price. The store can do some things you can't do online.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Glenee said:


> Yes. Go online and if you have a account for internet, sign into your account and look at the bundles. If you don't have account already, go to one of the cox stores and tell them you want their best deal for 2 years guaranteed price. The store can do some things you can't do online.


Hmm... well, the quote I got was for no contract with a price lock for 12 months and then a partial increase in year 2 with the full increase in year 3, but the no contract allows me to jump back to DirecTV if I got a come back offer.


----------



## Mdog73

Well I called and a guy talked to me and offered some free channels for a few months and then sent over to retention and was only offered $5 off a month for 1 year once i talked to someone there, that's worse than what the first guy offered. I hung up frustrated, been a customer since 2006. This bill is getting out of hand. I guess it's time to look elsewhere. Never been a big fan of Comcast but I should be able to get a decent deal as a new customer for a year or 2 it may be worth a try. And they seem to be doing some decent changes. Don't think i am ready to cut the cord completely yet.


----------



## DMRI2006

My $45-off monthly credits expire at the end of next month so I called loyalty to see where the discounts are at. Got the measily $20-off offer, which takes me over $150 monthly for programming I am certain I can mostly bundled get with Fios (which we already have for internet) for much less. 

Is this the best offer likely to stand, or is it still worth playing CSR roulette? I might as well try chat instead of calling the next time, I still have a few weeks to figure it out, but things don't look good from this standpoint.


----------



## MysteryMan

The discount well isn't bottomless.


----------



## APB101

DMRI2006 said:


> My $45-off monthly credits expire at the end of next month so I called loyalty to see where the discounts are at. Got the measily $20-off offer, which takes me over $150 monthly for programming I am certain I can mostly bundled get with Fios (which we already have for internet) for much less.
> 
> Is this the best offer likely to stand, or is it still worth playing CSR roulette? I might as well try chat instead of calling the next time, I still have a few weeks to figure it out, but things don't look good from this standpoint.


You may have called a little too soon. Perhaps you need to do this under 30 days.

Try it again-and you may get another, better offer. The individual representative may matter. So, too, a given call.


----------



## DMRI2006

.


APB101 said:


> You may have called a little too soon. Perhaps you need to do this under 30 days.
> 
> Try it again-and you may get another, better offer. The individual representative may matter. So, too, a given call.


I will try it again in a couple of weeks. This is how I've done it for about a decade -- call when my final month of discounts starts, so I can see whatever discounts that are supposedly applicable to my account for the next round (today was the day that happened and which they had suggested to me previously).

Last year it was $45/month and free HBO for 3 months. It obviously varies, but there's no way I'm staying with them for $20/month when there are a wealth of more reasonable options on the table locally. (Even though I've been a sub since the 90s, which I'm guessing means increasingly less now with AT&T).


----------



## APB101

DMRI2006 said:


> .
> 
> I will try it again in a couple of weeks. This is how I've done it for about a decade -- call when my final month of discounts starts, so I can see whatever discounts that are supposedly applicable to my account for the next round (today was the day that happened and which they had suggested to me previously).
> 
> Last year it was $45/month and free HBO for 3 months. It obviously varies, but there's no way I'm staying with them for $20/month when there are a wealth of more reasonable options on the table locally. (Even though I've been a sub since the 90s, which I'm guessing means increasingly less now with AT&T).


I called, a few days ago, just past my discounts off premium-movie programmers HBO, Cinemax, Starz, and Showtime. I had a -$50 off discount on my Xtra Classic package. (That was set to expire in less than 30 days.) Due to having been out of touch, and coming across a gem of a post mentioning that Xtra Classic has become essentially irrelevant (that programmers were bypassing it for standard packages), I had a decision to make: Go with Xtra or, given my continuous subscribing to the premiums, see what I could get for Premiere. _Long story short:_ I estimated, before I called, what I would be willing to pay. (To get a good idea of what may be a good deal for me.) And if AT&T would not offer a good promotional discount, I would change from Xtra Classic to [standard] Xtra anyway. Turns out, as I inquired about Premiere, AT&T beat my estimate by -$10 to -$20 in my favor. And I am getting this new promotional discount for a full year.

I want to stress that I recognize everyone does not have the same situation and/or experience. I have a relative who called _twice_, in December 2018, with the first rep (and this was in Retention) low-balling on the offer. My relative, subscribed to Xtra Classic, HBO, and HD Movie Pack, took that offer. I then suggested my relative call back, with likelihood of reaching a different representative, and really express disappointment. That second call turned into a terrific offer.

I have been with DirecTV (now AT&T or, as I call it, _AT&T's DirecTV_) since 1998; my relative, since 2005. The losses in television subscriptions is a harsh reality for the cable and satellite providers. So, it is better for them to offer promotional discounts than potentially lose a subscriber-especially a longterm subscriber-than to have to try win new ones (as the trajectory of the trend is more and more toward streaming).


----------



## DMRI2006

APB101 said:


> I have been with DirecTV (now AT&T or, as I call it, _AT&T's DirecTV_) since 1998; my relative, since 2005. The losses in television subscriptions is a harsh reality for the cable and satellite providers. So, it is better for them to offer promotional discounts than potentially lose a subscriber-especially a longterm subscriber-than to have to try win new ones (as the trajectory of the trend is more and more toward streaming).


Exactly. You may well be right that I need to be inside of 30 days. I actually tried again with the retention/cancel dept., and scheduled my service to be disconnected at the end of next billing cycle when my discounts drop off. Unlike the other attempt, who were at least offering $20/off monthly, the "best" this rep could do was $15.

Since I scheduled the cancellation I'll just see how this plays out and try again in a couple of weeks. If there are any offers in the return-receiver box for $40/month (which I've seen some people get) I'd probably take it -- I've got some time to figure it out (or, at the worst, an alternative!).


----------



## TV_Guy

I'm 3 months into a suspension that will in all likelihood have me canceling in a couple of months. Very familiar with the $15 offers. Never saw the value in the movie channels so maybe I was relegated to smaller discounts which was fine when the rates were much lower. For a while I was getting one shot discounts when they had no recurring discounts to offer. If you are okay with streaming services then Directv would have to offer at least a $60 discount for you to break even with Directv. At some point the whole calling for discounts thing seemed to be unnecessary. The OTT services have the discount built into their pricing.


----------



## brett1198

Customer since 2002. Called in yesterday after my 1 year commitment for fiber internet upgrade expired. $60 off a month for 1 year, no commitment. Also asked about 4k upgrade, they waived the $49 installation charge, also no charge for receiver upgrade with a 2 year commitment. Very satisfied with my offer. DirecTV has always treated me well. I always call Dish and Comcast beforehand to see how much they would save me a month before I call and let them know what competitors are offering me.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lansbury

Customer since 2006. Have been trying YouTube TV. Things about the DVR I didn't like but could live with if pushed. Called DirecTV, got told my account was now with AT&T and transferred. Got transferred again and that person told me no discounts available. My reply "I know there are but if my custom isn't worth a discount please cancel the account". Got transferred to Customer Loyalty. Immediately offered $60 off per month for 12 months and a $4.99 extra pack I already have, free for 3 months. Happy with that and will enjoy DirecTV for the next 12 months during which time TV delivery will no doubt change and evolve a lot more.


----------



## mlbrowninsc

Still nothing here. I sent all the equipment back a couple weeks ago. Currently using Spectrum on my Apple TVs. No problems and over 50% less. Guess we’ll see if there are any win back offers sent but at this point it doesn’t really matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armchair

mlbrowninsc said:


> Still nothing here. I sent all the equipment back a couple weeks ago. Currently using Spectrum on my Apple TVs. No problems and over 50% less. Guess we'll see if there are any win back offers sent but at this point it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PS Vue didn't work out? (Wasn't hard to review your history with 3 posts- I did read those).

And curious how streaming Spectrum could be better? For example, do you have one Spectrum DVR with additional TVs on ATV4K? What access does the ATV4K give you on Spectrum? Recordings either in cloud or access to Spectrum DVR? I'm interested to know how it would work multiple TVs but only one Spectrum DVR.

I ask because I've used Hulu Live TV, PS Vue and DirecTV Now. Only did a trial with YouTube TV but that may be where I go next if DirecTV won't renew any credits in a likable amount. And I've sampled free VOD for Sling TV but not my thing with needed OTA antenna access and all the add-ons the service would require for family interests.

I had signed up for Spectrum bundling but cancelled when I saw the equipment they were offering me. No more multi-room view but I think the Spectrum over ATV4K, particularly integration, all came later. I'm not sure what the service offers but I have 3 ATV4Ks in my house and also added moCA 2.0 Bonded Adapters (coax to Ethernet) to my coaxial outlets. These are compatible to coexist with cable but not satellite. I had to rearrange my adapter setup to get DirecTV back online. That appears to be a temporary situation because the discounts of that magnitude may be offered again.

I hope discussing alternatives isn't detailing this thread. You can reply via private message if preferred.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMRI2006

Just to follow up, after I scheduled my cancellation date for next month, I found a DirecTV retentions specific number on another board. Called it and they, with no hassle, quickly offered two monthly discounts ($60 and $57) bringing me down to roughly $45/month for the next year, no contract (just said not to drop down from Xtra). That is the least I've paid in my 20 years as a sub, and smoked the single $20-off monthly promo the regular 800 line offered.


----------



## longhorn23

DMRI2006 said:


> Just to follow up, after I scheduled my cancellation date for next month, I found a DirecTV retentions specific number on another board. Called it and they, with no hassle, quickly offered two monthly discounts ($60 and $57) bringing me down to roughly $45/month for the next year, no contract (just said not to drop down from Xtra). That is the least I've paid in my 20 years as a sub, and smoked the single $20-off monthly promo the regular 800 line offered.


what number did you call?


----------



## DrummerBoy523

all my credits have expired. I called ATT and first offer was $20/mo. I asked if they had other discounts and she came back with $30/mo 12 mos. I took it.


----------



## mlbrowninsc

DMRI2006 said:


> Just to follow up, after I scheduled my cancellation date for next month, I found a DirecTV retentions specific number on another board. Called it and they, with no hassle, quickly offered two monthly discounts ($60 and $57) bringing me down to roughly $45/month for the next year, no contract (just said not to drop down from Xtra). That is the least I've paid in my 20 years as a sub, and smoked the single $20-off monthly promo the regular 800 line offered.


That would have done it for me as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfp

Already signed up and mostly switched to YoutubeTV. I am perfectly happy with it. There are aspects of DirecTV I like better but nothing remotely worth the cost difference. Will be calling to cancel DirecTV in a couple of days. Current DirecTV bill is $140. I definitely don't expect it but I might consider staying if they cut that in half, but honestly it would probably take a little bit more than that even.


----------



## crkeehn

pfp said:


> Already signed up and mostly switched to YoutubeTV. I am perfectly happy with it. There are aspects of DirecTV I like better but nothing remotely worth the cost difference. Will be calling to cancel DirecTV in a couple of days. Current DirecTV bill is $140. I definitely don't expect it but I might consider staying if they cut that in half, but honestly it would probably take a little bit more than that even.


I was in a similar position and called to cancel. They immediately cut my bill in half for a year, no commitment. The only problem is that I find I'm not watching DTV at all, now. I'm watching the streaming services almost exclusively. I may be breaking down and calling them back and following through on my cancellation.


----------



## DMRI2006

longhorn23 said:


> what number did you call?


The retention # I used is (619) 752-1401. Totally different experience than the regular operators, but I believe you may have to have a cancelation date lined up, or be calling specifically _to_ cancel, because otherwise they ask how you got the number.


----------



## SledgeHammer

I have Preferred Xtra and a single HR24. I've been milking discounts for whats gotta be close to 10 yrs lol. Last time, I had to play CSR roulette 5 times before I got them back. Today 2 of my discounts rolled off and it went up to $90/mo and in Sept it was heading up to $120/mo. I was going to cancel and go to Cox, not worth the hassle.

Got offered $40/mo off. I wanted to keep it around $75/mo which is what I was paying now. It'll be $83/mo after Sept (including upgrading my POS HR24 to a HR54). I wanted a free upgrade to the HR54, but they wouldn't do it.


----------



## scottb8888

Just tried the (619) number above. They said my records moved to AT&T and transferred me. So far on hold for 15 minutes. Got a $65/ Month credit for 12


----------



## dtv757

Might be 2 early but any NFL deals yet 

I just called that 619 number and got half off xtra package 
Thata what he said but dont see it online yet 


Update looks like he gave me xtra free for 12 months so that's 100 off !! 


Thanks again for the 619 # 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pfp

pfp said:


> Already signed up and mostly switched to YoutubeTV. I am perfectly happy with it. There are aspects of DirecTV I like better but nothing remotely worth the cost difference. Will be calling to cancel DirecTV in a couple of days. Current DirecTV bill is $140. I definitely don't expect it but I might consider staying if they cut that in half, but honestly it would probably take a little bit more than that even.


Just got off the phone to cancel my account. Not sure which department it was as I called the regular number and said I wanted to cancel. Been with them 20+ years and about all they would do to lower my cost was suggest a lower package. That was perfectly fine by me since after using YoutubeTV for a couple weeks I've really grown to like it and even for the same price would have preferred it to DirecTV.

Bill cut by 100%.


----------



## crkeehn

pfp said:


> Just got off the phone to cancel my account. Not sure which department it was as I called the regular number and said I wanted to cancel. Been with them 20+ years and about all they would do to lower my cost was suggest a lower package. That was perfectly fine by me since after using YoutubeTV for a couple weeks I've really grown to like it and even for the same price would have preferred it to DirecTV.
> 
> Bill cut by 100%.


I'm surprised that they didn't make an effort. When I had called previously, the CS rep just tried to move me to a lower package. When I called and indicated that I wanted to cancel, I was transferred to another number and they cut my bill by over $50.


----------



## leadout_kv

just got finished with an online chat with directv. been a directv customer for many years. my discounts ($45/mo) were expiring in a couple weeks (5/20). was transferred to a loyalty chat person (yes during the chat session). first was offered my same $45 off/mo. then i asked is that all you can do especially with all the streaming options. then was offered $60 off/mo. i said...thats better. lets go with that. then i asked if directv could remove the two $10 charges ($20 total) for my two receivers. i was given that too! now im impressed and very happy. i went from paying ~$95/mo to $60/mo with no changes to my channel lineup and i think no contract. i told them id be happy for a one year contract at this price but i believe i was not forced on a contract. ill check my bill next month to see if im on a contract. unbelievable! im very satisfied. the chat took at least 45min but well worth it.


----------



## heisman6183

Wow. Called the 619 number and got $80 off per month for the next 12 months. I was just coming out of my first year deals so my bill had jumped quite a bit. I think it's now cheaper than when I first signed up, and I'm still only under contract for one more year. No haggling, took 5 minutes.


----------



## dtv757

heisman6183 said:


> Wow. Called the 619 number and got $80 off per month for the next 12 months. I was just coming out of my first year deals so my bill had jumped quite a bit. I think it's now cheaper than when I first signed up, and I'm still only under contract for one more year. No haggling, took 5 minutes.


Yes that 619 number was amazing !!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Megan

Is the 619 number good for customers that have been switched over to the AT&T side? Or just customers still on the Directv side?


----------



## Bradman

That number put me through to a guy who had zero problems giving me $65 per month off as a "instant rebate" and ST Max for a total of $18 per month.
For reference, I'm Premier, Whole-Home, Paperless Auto Pay.


----------



## joshjr

I dont see it yet but that number told me that he was giving me $120 off my bill each month for a year with no commitment. Tried to move me to Sunday Ticket for $28 a month for 8 months. I will just pay it in 1 lump sum if I have to. I dont wanna drag it out. Said my bill would be $45.78 for the next year.


----------



## joshjr

Here it is the full $120 a month for 12 months. I am pretty happy with that. I will call back in August on Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Bradman

I would say the folks at that department have wide latitude to discount. They gotta try to stop the bleeding somehow.


----------



## James Long

Bradman said:


> I would say the folks at that department have wide latitude to discount. They gotta try to stop the bleeding somehow.


Or shift bleeding customer counts over to bleeding profits.


----------



## samthegam

Thanks for the 619 number. I was able to get $85 off with Preferred Xtra and HBO, CINEMAX, SHOWTIME, STARZ


----------



## dtv757

Bradman said:


> That number put me through to a guy who had zero problems giving me $65 per month off as a "instant rebate" and ST Max for a total of $18 per month.
> For reference, I'm Premier, Whole-Home, Paperless Auto Pay.


Wait they doing NFL ST discount already lol

I will.call back in AUG. Cause some of my other promos will drop off

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Auger

samthegam said:


> Thanks for the 619 number. I was able to get $85 off with Preferred Xtra and HBO, CINEMAX, SHOWTIME, STARZ


Do you have the 619 number


----------



## dtv757

Robert Auger said:


> Do you have the 619 number


Its posted above post #1858 , scroll up or back a page

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glumby01

I put in my cancellation notice in hopes to call the 619 number but DTV called me back a few hours later. 
I currently have the Ultimate tier with all the premium channels (HBO, Starz, Cinemax and Showtime)

After a quick discussion, I got $90 off each month for 12 months, the 2019/20 NFL Sunday ticket for free and a $300 Visa gift card.

I did have to sign a one year agreement but I thought it was worth it.


----------



## bjlc

a gift card.. I have never heard of a gift card before..


----------



## dtv757

Glumby01 said:


> I put in my cancellation notice in hopes to call the 619 number but DTV called me back a few hours later.
> I currently have the Ultimate tier with all the premium channels (HBO, Starz, Cinemax and Showtime)
> 
> After a quick discussion, I got $90 off each month for 12 months, the 2019/20 NFL Sunday ticket for free and a $300 Visa gift card.
> 
> I did have to sign a one year agreement but I thought it was worth it.


They doing NFL ST free already , nice !

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlc

only one post by this poster...and hits the motherlode of jackpots..hmmn


----------



## Glumby01

bjlc said:


> only one post by this poster...and hits the motherlode of jackpots..hmmn


Understandable, been a lurker for awile but always check this thread for deals when I call. 
This is by far the best I ever received. Checked my online account and can post screenshots but here is what has been posted:

An alert that states the extra $10 off will take place next month: "Auto Bill Pay enrollment will take effect on your next bill."
An $81.13 credit to my account for this month 
05/13/2019 XXXXXXXX NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2019 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00

The $300 Visa will take 6 to 7 weeks per DTV but would be happy to post the letter it comes with.


----------



## armchair

bjlc said:


> only one post by this poster...and hits the motherlode of jackpots..hmmn


I wouldn't doubt his story. It's similar to my experience a year ago but gift card has been upped to $300 from $200. My programming was upped too to ultimate, irrc. But premium movie channels were only for 3 months.

Question would be the frequency of this opportunity. Year 2? I could go without DirecTV if that means no, pay in full or considerably more than streaming TV skinny bundle. One way or the other, I plan to save and not pay too much TV when there's a choice. I've also deactivated 2 DVRs and dropped protection plan to reduce the bill but didn't expect DirecTV to ask for them back or pay no hw return fee.

I do believe the cancellation method is still key to the greater offer though. This is where the NFLST, gift card and premium channels are coming from. Cancelling let's DirecTV and AT&T know you're serious enough about the pricing, IMO. Though ymmv with the (619) number. For year 2, I may try that first, though I'm not obligated as a year 2 consumer.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

bjlc said:


> a gift card.. I have never heard of a gift card before..


It's been a staple for new customers for several years now, not typically for existing customers based on posts though...until recently.


----------



## Spoonman27

When I called the 619 number they asked me how I got the number. They then tried to transfer me to ATT. I hung up because I didn't suspect that the person they would transfer me to would find a deal. So after 25 years I will be gone from Directv next Monday. I've had to use sling for Pac 12 so I'm not stepping into a great unknown. I only had the extra package so maybe I didn't spend enough for Directv to warrant their attention.


----------



## ddgwood

My 50 dollar off was up in two weeks so i called the regular number to cancel and with no problem she offered me 80 off a month for a year,which was good enough for me.


----------



## Jason Grieser

Spoonman27 said:


> When I called the 619 number they asked me how I got the number. They then tried to transfer me to ATT. I hung up because I didn't suspect that the person they would transfer me to would find a deal. So after 25 years I will be gone from Directv next Monday. I've had to use sling for Pac 12 so I'm not stepping into a great unknown. I only had the extra package so maybe I didn't spend enough for Directv to warrant their attention.


I just had the same experience. Asked how I got the number and then tried to transfer me to customer service and they said they were the retention department. I asked if they could cancel my account and they said they would have to transfer me to customer service. I currently have the Choice package.


----------



## dtv757

I just guessing ... but mabye it depends on if you have a DirecTV account or an at&t account ??

I know one of the rentention numbers someone posted, it took the rep a long time to locate my DirecTV account... 


Apparent it was att retention . (I'm talking about a different number not the 619) 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Grieser

dtv757 said:


> I just guessing ... but mabye it depends on if you have a DirecTV account or an at&t account
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Been a DirecTV customer for 15 years.


----------



## James Long

Jason Grieser said:


> Been a DirecTV customer for 15 years.


AT&T has been converting old accounts.


----------



## dtv757

James Long said:


> AT&T has been converting old accounts.


Bingo ,

So like I am still on DirecTV.com

But a lot of folks were converted to att.com

A lot of companies do this after a merger/buy out

Alltel/ vzw. Xm/Sirius etc just naming an example of how accounts merger after new ownership

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FussyBob

You guys are very lucky!!

I have been with D* for 20 years, my month bill is $187, called for discounts. NONE!

And they told me that I have an old STARZ plus Sports combo package (20$ cost) that they were under charging me
for many years and will up the price appropriately in the next few billing cycles!!!!!!!!!!!

I also have local cable as my family likes the local TV stations that are not transmitted by D*.
The local cable has 200+ channels but no YES network, so I stay with D* for that and I'm grandfathered
for the East/West coast networks which gives me a lot of different NFL games.

I also bought my 3 receivers from Solid Signal at $200 each, plus a dish, and installed myself. D* never came to my house or compensated me for the $600+ receivers/dish I paid for out of my pocket.

I guess that it's time for me to cut the DTV...……..


----------



## cypherx

I called to lower my bill today and got nowhere. I really do need to get the costs down because $147 a month to DirecTV and $116 a month to the cable company (internet and phone) is just too much.

I ended up just eliminating Starz and Showtime.

My account was moved to AT&T a few weeks ago. Get this, I removed those channels and immediately they deactivated on the HR44, but he said it would take 1 to 2 billing cycles to see the new price! They cannot legally charge me for channels that are not activated. They should just queue up in the billing system to not deauthorize them until the billing cycle is complete, but they don’t! So he gave me a one time $25 courtesy credit for this issue.

Other than that, no deals or discounts offered. He offered to lower me down to the choice package. That’s about it. I felt like I was talking to the local cable company, whom is a smaller operator and had little to no room to budge.


Ongoing DIRECTV monthly charges	
PREFERRED XTRA	$99.99
HBO	$17.99
Advanced Receiver Service - HD	$10.00
Advanced Receiver Service - DVR	$10.00
TV Access Fee	$7.00
Whole-Home DVR Service	$3.00

Promotions/Discounts:	
$7 off 1st TV	-$7.00
$17.99 off HBO with AT&T Unlimited Wireless	-$17.99
$25 off AT&T Unlimited Video Loyalty Ongoing	-$25.00
Upcoming DIRECTV Bill Total	
TOTAL:	$111.99

What’s not shown in the email is the one time $25 courtesy credit. Not holding my breath on that.


----------



## crkeehn

cypherx said:


> I called to lower my bill today and got nowhere. I really do need to get the costs down because $147 a month to DirecTV and $116 a month to the cable company (internet and phone) is just too much.
> 
> I ended up just eliminating Starz and Showtime.
> 
> My account was moved to AT&T a few weeks ago. Get this, I removed those channels and immediately they deactivated on the HR44, but he said it would take 1 to 2 billing cycles to see the new price! They cannot legally charge me for channels that are not activated. They should just queue up in the billing system to not deauthorize them until the billing cycle is complete, but they don't! So he gave me a one time $25 courtesy credit for this issue.
> 
> Other than that, no deals or discounts offered. He offered to lower me down to the choice package. That's about it. I felt like I was talking to the local cable company, whom is a smaller operator and had little to no room to budge.
> 
> Ongoing DIRECTV monthly charges
> PREFERRED XTRA $99.99
> HBO $17.99
> Advanced Receiver Service - HD $10.00
> Advanced Receiver Service - DVR $10.00
> TV Access Fee $7.00
> Whole-Home DVR Service $3.00
> 
> Promotions/Discounts:
> $7 off 1st TV -$7.00
> $17.99 off HBO with AT&T Unlimited Wireless -$17.99
> $25 off AT&T Unlimited Video Loyalty Ongoing -$25.00
> Upcoming DIRECTV Bill Total
> TOTAL: $111.99
> 
> What's not shown in the email is the one time $25 courtesy credit. Not holding my breath on that.


For what it's worth, If I have dealt with the normal CSR, either by phone or on Chat, they won't offer discounts. Their only solution seems to be to pare back on your service.

More recently I called, planning to cancel service due to the cost and the ability to duplicate my service through online streaming resources. When I said that I wanted to cancel, I was immediately transferred to another person (Retentions?) who was able to discover a significant discount that I'm eligible for.

My one caveat with this is that if you threaten to cancel, be prepared to follow through as they may take you at your word. Ironically, I have discovered that since I got the discount, my satellite viewing has been totally replaced by the online streaming services and I think that I'm going to be making another call, to cancel service for real.


----------



## cypherx

crkeehn said:


> For what it's worth, If I have dealt with the normal CSR, either by phone or on Chat, they won't offer discounts. Their only solution seems to be to pare back on your service.
> 
> More recently I called, planning to cancel service due to the cost and the ability to duplicate my service through online streaming resources. When I said that I wanted to cancel, I was immediately transferred to another person (Retentions?) who was able to discover a significant discount that I'm eligible for.
> 
> My one caveat with this is that if you threaten to cancel, be prepared to follow through as they may take you at your word. Ironically, I have discovered that since I got the discount, my satellite viewing has been totally replaced by the online streaming services and I think that I'm going to be making another call, to cancel service for real.


I will do that likely next time the cable company offers a free cable for two months deal. They do it every year and advertise it on billboards, email and their website. They are rolling out TiVo really soon and I may be interested in combining services and switching to the 6 tuner multiroom system that has apps like Netflix. I'm just not impressed that our cable company only offers the main premium in HD, so you have to rely on on demand and DVR for any good quality content.

Now when this happens I'll be prepared but would probably still accept huge discounts to stay if offered, because face it- switching sucks.


----------



## compnurd

cypherx said:


> I will do that likely next time the cable company offers a free cable for two months deal. They do it every year and advertise it on billboards, email and their website. They are rolling out TiVo really soon and I may be interested in combining services and switching to the 6 tuner multiroom system that has apps like Netflix. I'm just not impressed that our cable company only offers the main premium in HD, so you have to rely on on demand and DVR for any good quality content.
> 
> Now when this happens I'll be prepared but would probably still accept huge discounts to stay if offered, because face it- switching sucks.


Same here with my local cable company. Only the main channel in HD. Quite frankly I pay about 20 bucks more a month with directv than with my local but get about 20 more HD channels not including premiums. I love Tivo but I pay for content which frankly I get more of with directv


----------



## Glumby01

Just received an email to claim the $300 gift card so its in process. Verified my address and they say 3-4 weeks I should receive then I have 6 months to use.

Refer to post 1877 and 1881


----------



## crkeehn

I made the call. When I indicated that I wished to cancel, I was transferred to retention, who immediately offered me an additional $20 discount over the one they had previously offered. I thanked the CSR and indicated that I had not watched DirecTV since my previous discount and I wanted to cancel. She took me through the steps, explaining what I could expect and indicating that I would receive instructions for returning the access cards.

After I talked to customer service, I turned on the satellite receiver one last time. I discovered that my signal was marginal, apparently due to leaf growth in the next yard. I had not watched the satellite in so long, I had not realized that the signal was deteriorating.


----------



## dakn2

What number are you calling if you have been switched to AT&T?

My contract is up; bill increased 55%, so I'm calling looking for a discount. When I call the number on my bill and go through the prompts I get a recording telling me to call back during business hours - are you kidding me?!?


----------



## Legacy

I called yesterday and got nowhere. Been a DTV customer for over 20 years. Person I talked to wouldn't offer any discounts even though I explained I could save almost $500 when I switch to Dish. 

Later in the day I thought I would try the chat route. After I explained I planned to cancel due to the cost I was transferred to an agent in the loyalty department. After chatting with that person and explaining why I was planning to cancel he offered me a $90/month discount for 12 months and a $30 one time credit, and no contract extension.

Bottom line is don't give up, it may take more than one contact to get what is acceptable to you.


----------



## dakn2

dakn2 said:


> What number are you calling if you have been switched to AT&T?
> 
> My contract is up; bill increased 55%, so I'm calling looking for a discount. When I call the number on my bill and go through the prompts I get a recording telling me to call back during business hours - are you kidding me?!?


Ended up calling the loyalty number. I was on hold for 20 mins, but it paid off. I have both AT&T DSL and DirecTV; after some up and back and _"Can you do better than that?"_ I am down to $30 for each for the next 12 months; then raises to $106 for months 13 -24. No contract extension.


----------



## chasfh

Anybody ever get a deal you didn't really like and then call back a few days later to get a better one?

I've been with DTV since 1999. A year ago I got what I thought were decent enough discounts: $45 off/12 mos, free Max and HBO for six months each; $10 off Sports Pack; $7 off first TV. Got my bill for this first month with all the discounts fallen off and it's $202. (I have Xtra, HBO, SHO, Sports Pack, Movies Extra; and MLB EI.)

I called 1-800 on Monday to get replacement discounts and got what so many others here have: nada. Only an offer to cut my package. Then I said, OK, go ahead and cancel. The guy put me on hold. He came back a minute later and said OK, sir, I have my finger on the button, I have you on a recorded line, you're sure you want to cancel?

I'd never seen it go that far before and I blinked and said, I'll confirm with my wife and call right back, and hung up. Weak sauce.

I _did _talk with my wife and we brainstormed some. We decided we could live with various OTT services and pay less but boy, we sure like the convenience of DTV.

I called back yesterday for another hack at it. Got someone different who, this time, offered $30 off/12 months, $7 off HBO, $7 off SHO, 1/2 off Movies Extra Pack. Boom, that was it. Saves me $47 month total, down to $155. Big whoop. I took it, though. Plus they're making me pay the full $202 this month and starting the discounts effective next month. *******s.

Now, of course, I have buyer's remorse, especially after reading these pages (I typically didn't come here before these calls), and learning about the special number.

That's why I ask: Has anyone ever called back a few days later and say, listen, I got these discounts but the price is still way too high and I want to see whether we can make it lower, or I need to bail. Or I could say, I know many others are getting better offers. Either way: anyone have success with this strategy?


----------



## TV_Guy

chasfh said:


> Anybody ever get a deal you didn't really like and then call back a few days later to get a better one?
> 
> I've been with DTV since 1999. A year ago I got what I thought were decent enough discounts: $45 off/12 mos, free Max and HBO for six months each; $10 off Sports Pack; $7 off first TV. Got my bill for this first month with all the discounts fallen off and it's $202. (I have Xtra, HBO, SHO, Sports Pack, Movies Extra; and MLB EI.)
> 
> I called 1-800 on Monday to get replacement discounts and got what so many others here have: nada. Only an offer to cut my package. Then I said, OK, go ahead and cancel. The guy put me on hold. He came back a minute later and said OK, sir, I have my finger on the button, I have you on a recorded line, you're sure you want to cancel?
> 
> I'd never seen it go that far before and I blinked and said, I'll confirm with my wife and call right back, and hung up. Weak sauce.
> 
> I _did _talk with my wife and we brainstormed some. We decided we could live with various OTT services and pay less but boy, we sure like the convenience of DTV.
> 
> I called back yesterday for another hack at it. Got someone different who, this time, offered $30 off/12 months, $7 off HBO, $7 off SHO, 1/2 off Movies Extra Pack. Boom, that was it. Saves me $47 month total, down to $155. Big whoop. I took it, though. Plus they're making me pay the full $202 this month and starting the discounts effective next month. *******s.
> 
> Now, of course, I have buyer's remorse, especially after reading these pages (I typically didn't come here before these calls), and learning about the special number.
> 
> That's why I ask: Has anyone ever called back a few days later and say, listen, I got these discounts but the price is still way too high and I want to see whether we can make it lower, or I need to bail. Or I could say, I know many others are getting better offers. Either way: anyone have success with this strategy?


I had most of my discounts expire and kept getting offers I didn't like. Wound asking for 1 shot discounts to keep the bill reasonable. After calling monthly for 4 or 5 months I got tired of calling and settled for $20 off for 12 months. I think I had another small discount roll off and after the January 2019 price increase my bill would have been $97 with no premiums and 1 extra receiver. I had no luck calling for discounts after accepting the $20 deal even though another discount had rolled off. Ended up suspending for 6 months and going with OTT. YouTube TV is almost $60 less than full price Directv. When you factor in the ability to connect extra sets without the $7 fee there is room for more cost savings. Directv loses a lot of the convenience factor if you have to spend a lot of time chasing down discounts and avoiding 1 or 2 year commitments. Probably will be calling to terminate the account in a few weeks. A $47 offer won't keep me from canceling. It's not just cable or satellite anymore.


----------



## bmetelsky

chasfh said:


> Anybody ever get a deal you didn't really like and then call back a few days later to get a better one?
> 
> I've been with DTV since 1999. A year ago I got what I thought were decent enough discounts: $45 off/12 mos, free Max and HBO for six months each; $10 off Sports Pack; $7 off first TV. Got my bill for this first month with all the discounts fallen off and it's $202. (I have Xtra, HBO, SHO, Sports Pack, Movies Extra; and MLB EI.)
> 
> I called 1-800 on Monday to get replacement discounts and got what so many others here have: nada. Only an offer to cut my package. Then I said, OK, go ahead and cancel. The guy put me on hold. He came back a minute later and said OK, sir, I have my finger on the button, I have you on a recorded line, you're sure you want to cancel?
> 
> I'd never seen it go that far before and I blinked and said, I'll confirm with my wife and call right back, and hung up. Weak sauce.
> 
> I _did _talk with my wife and we brainstormed some. We decided we could live with various OTT services and pay less but boy, we sure like the convenience of DTV.
> 
> I called back yesterday for another hack at it. Got someone different who, this time, offered $30 off/12 months, $7 off HBO, $7 off SHO, 1/2 off Movies Extra Pack. Boom, that was it. Saves me $47 month total, down to $155. Big whoop. I took it, though. Plus they're making me pay the full $202 this month and starting the discounts effective next month. *******s.
> 
> Now, of course, I have buyer's remorse, especially after reading these pages (I typically didn't come here before these calls), and learning about the special number.
> 
> That's why I ask: Has anyone ever called back a few days later and say, listen, I got these discounts but the price is still way too high and I want to see whether we can make it lower, or I need to bail. Or I could say, I know many others are getting better offers. Either way: anyone have success with this strategy?


A little greedy aren't we?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chasfh

bmetelsky said:


> A little greedy aren't we?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not at all. I'm reading about people here getting way better deals than I. I'm not being greedy to want something similar.

In all seriousness, anyone ever try this?


----------



## chasfh

TV_Guy said:


> I had most of my discounts expire and kept getting offers I didn't like. Wound asking for 1 shot discounts to keep the bill reasonable. After calling monthly for 4 or 5 months I got tired of calling and settled for $20 off for 12 months. I think I had another small discount roll off and after the January 2019 price increase my bill would have been $97 with no premiums and 1 extra receiver. I had no luck calling for discounts after accepting the $20 deal even though another discount had rolled off. Ended up suspending for 6 months and going with OTT. YouTube TV is almost $60 less than full price Directv. When you factor in the ability to connect extra sets without the $7 fee there is room for more cost savings. Directv loses a lot of the convenience factor if you have to spend a lot of time chasing down discounts and avoiding 1 or 2 year commitments. Probably will be calling to terminate the account in a few weeks. A $47 offer won't keep me from canceling. It's not just cable or satellite anymore.


Thanks for your insight.


----------



## cmasia

Last August, I called in and received $60 credit for 12 months on my Premier package, along with another $32 for 6 months, and RedZone free.
In February, they extended the $32 for another 6 months.

So, after reading the below article, I'll be interested to see what happens this August.

Click on the "Bloomberg" link in the 3rd paragraph for the entire story.

From the article:

_At the same conference, AT&T Inc. CEO Randall Stephenson said his company, which owns the satellite provider DirecTV, is "cleaning up the customer base" by letting go of subscribers who insist on keeping promotional prices when their contracts expire.
_
He's obviously speaking of new customers with expiring first timer promos, but I wonder just how deep this will go,


----------



## RAF3838

what is the 619 number?


----------



## dtv757

billsharpe said:


> Yes, but no ESPN, CNN, BBCA, Cartoon Network, and many others.
> 
> I don't mind switching carriers every two years if it saves me money, although I did stay with DirecTV for 4 1/2 years. Although I saved money by switching the chief reason was the ridiculously slow response on my HR20 when trying to change channels.
> 
> Verizon has offered a couple additional discounts during my two-year term with FiOS without much prodding on my part. We'll see what happens when my contract is up in early October.


At least hes going fios  
And not some cable company.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlc

well finally after all this time .. I got a discount..it works out to be $60 off for the whole year.. and I did not have to enter into a contract with D*.. so if i need Sunday Ticket or some thing else.. I have some room to play.. but finally a discount..


----------



## paranoia

congrats !!


----------



## rhall64

bjlc said:


> well finally after all this time .. I got a discount..it works out to be $60 off for the whole year.. and I did not have to enter into a contract with D*.. so if i need Sunday Ticket or some thing else.. I have some room to play.. but finally a discount..


What phone # did you call?


----------



## bjlc

1800 directv and asked for how much time remaining on my contract...


----------



## kayur

I just called 866-586-4990 and told them my two year contract just expired and wanted to know if any discounts were available to keep my service. She offered me $55 in loyalty credit for 12 months which is $10-12 less than I was receiving the past 24 months under my initial contract. Also, she said I wasn’t locked into a new contract. That was good enough for me.


----------



## studechip

kayur said:


> I just called 866-586-4990 and told them my two year contract just expired and wanted to know if any discounts were available to keep my service. She offered me $55 in loyalty credit for 12 months which is $10-12 less than I was receiving the past 24 months under my initial contract. Also, she said I wasn't locked into a new contract. That was good enough for me.


I wouldn't assume you aren't under a new contract regardless of what you were told.


----------



## T.C.

Just called the retention department. 800-824-9077

All of my credits have fallen off. Wanted to see if there were anymore offers. Here is what the rep told me.

1. When you call up the retention department... discounts and offers are for "select accounts" only. The only offer I had for my account was a "one time $15.00 credit." She said call back later. Hopefully better offers in August.

2. Her advice when calling the retention department.

A. Only call when all of your credits have expired.
B. Make sure your last statement has printed.
C. Make sure you pay your bill in full before you call and give the computer system 24 hours to process.

She claimed this will ensure better discounts for your account.


----------



## dtv757

Call the 619 number 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glumby01

Based on my post on page 94 here is the breakdown of my last bill:

Ultimate $65
$70 off $135 for 12 months
HBO STARZ SHOWTIME and CINEMAX $53.99
Regional Sports Fee $8.49
Watch DTV on second TV $7
DTV Protection Plan $8.99

$10 off for 12 months
$10 off for 12 months

TOTAL $124.40

NFL Sunday Ticket Max 2019 FREE
$300 Visa card - received!

Had to sign a one year contract but did receive the Visa card in the mail.


----------



## dtv757

Glumby01 said:


> Based on my post on page 94 here is the breakdown of my last bill:
> 
> Ultimate $65
> $70 off $135 for 12 months
> HBO STARZ SHOWTIME and CINEMAX $53.99
> Regional Sports Fee $8.49
> Watch DTV on second TV $7
> DTV Protection Plan $8.99
> 
> $10 off for 12 months
> $10 off for 12 months
> 
> TOTAL $124.40
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket Max 2019 FREE
> $300 Visa card - received!
> 
> Had to sign a one year contract but did receive the Visa card in the mail.


Free NFL ST nice !

Which number did u call to get NFL free

The 619?
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## armchair

I'm still on legacy DirecTV accounting, had the winback 12 months ago after cancelling but calling loyalty about an $85 12 month discount rolling off was getting nowhere. 3 calls this month and no offers. And I dismissed any suggestions of paying in full for 1 month and calling back for new offers.

I decided to call the 619 number and be honest with the friendly rep that loyalty dept offers were nil and recent AT&T strategy is pointing me to the nearest exit so I'm calling you. No questions asked except for account and email confirmation. Got $60 per month for 12 months, no contact. No NFLST this year but the offer is enough to keep me here until my other discounts roll off. I may downgrade my programming if it isn't tied to the discount offered. TV has gotten too expensive for add-ons and bulky programming.

The rep said they'd be happy to take my call in 6 months. Don't leave without giving that a try.

I'm on my vacation and nearing end of month account statement. I needed to credits to stay or would have canceled. I told him as much to stay honest. I've thought and considered in advance if what would meet with my expectations. He said he couldn't do anything with existing credits; I wanted them all combined into one, but no. Again staying honest, I told him that keeps me another 6 months at least, no promises though. I'd likely leave over the other credits expiring. I'm not under contract and not after today either.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.

dtv757 said:


> Call the 619 number
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I appreciate your advice! Clearly the 619 number is the best for discounts.

Called 619-752-1401 moments ago.

Lady answered the phone and said... what can I help you with? In sort of a mean way lol I said... um... honestly... looking to lower my bill. I can't afford what I'm paying now. (Currently on the Entertainment Package - All Included at $100.00 a month.) All my previous discounts fell off.

She said... let me see what I can do for you could you please hold? I said sure. Comes back about 2 minutes later. She goes... do you like your current package? Naturally, I got used to the Entertainment package... not going to pay the extra monthly fee for my Detroit Regional Fox Sports etc. I think the cost is bullsh#$. So I said... yes... my current package is fine. She goes good. I can do $55.00 off for 12 months. No contract. That will bring you to $45.00 a month for the next 12 months.

I'm thinking damn... what a deal. I said... any offers for like HBO? Or NFL Sunday Ticket? She said... hold the line for a few minutes. I said no problem. I was on hold for about 4 minutes. She came back and said.... ok here's what I can do for you. The only way I can basically give it to you for FREE or around FREE is... I have to input it as 6 Months - Sunday Ticket Max at $65.99. I will throw an additional $60.00 credit for 6 months. That will wipe away most of that $65.99 charge. Leave you with $5.99 charge per month. But wait... I will throw in a $200.00 Free VISA Gift Card to wipe away the remaining $5.99 per month charge and give you more of a discount. Then she said... I will set you up with HBO Free for 3 months. But you must call to cancel the HBO.

So here's the breakdown from what DirecTV billing online is showing.

Entertainment Package All Included - $100.00
Entertainment $60.00 Credit 12 Months - $-60.00
Entertainment $60.00 Credit 12 Months - $-60.00
NFL Sunday Ticket Max $65.99
HBO Charge $17.99
HBO (3 Months HBO DUO Credit) - $-17.99
DYNAMIC UPGRADE OFFER TAKER - $0.00
HIGH VALUE CUSTOMER CHARGE - $0.00
$200.00 - FREE VISA GIFT CARD

First 6 Months Out The Door $45.99 Each Month
Last 6 Months Out The Door $-20.00 (Credit) Each Month.... Watching Free DirecTV? lol Come on now. Is this lady going to lose her job?

Now.... if you look closely there's 2 credits of $-60.00. Did she really just give me an additional credit for $60.00 after the Sunday Ticket Subscription is over 6 months from now? So technically after the 6 months.... my service would be free? Come on now... this is UNREAL. lol

I highly advise everyone to call that 619 number.... this must be some sort of WIN YOUR BUSINESS BACK NUMBER. WOW!

I will definitely update this thread once my new bill prints.


----------



## DR2420

T.C. said:


> I appreciate your advice! Clearly the 619 number is the best for discounts.
> 
> Called 619-752-1401 moments ago.
> 
> Lady answered the phone and said... what can I help you with? In sort of a mean way lol I said... um... honestly... looking to lower my bill. I can't afford what I'm paying now. (Currently on the Entertainment Package - All Included at $100.00 a month.) All my previous discounts fell off.
> 
> She said... let me see what I can do for you could you please hold? I said sure. Comes back about 2 minutes later. She goes... do you like your current package? Naturally, I got used to the Entertainment package... not going to pay the extra monthly fee for my Detroit Regional Fox Sports etc. I think the cost is bullsh#$. So I said... yes... my current package is fine. She goes good. I can do $55.00 off for 12 months. No contract. That will bring you to $45.00 a month for the next 12 months.
> 
> I'm thinking damn... what a deal. I said... any offers for like HBO? Or NFL Sunday Ticket? She said... hold the line for a few minutes. I said no problem. I was on hold for about 4 minutes. She came back and said.... ok here's what I can do for you. The only way I can basically give it to you for FREE or around FREE is... I have to input it as 6 Months - Sunday Ticket Max at $65.99. I will throw an additional $60.00 credit for 6 months. That will wipe away most of that $65.99 charge. Leave you with $5.99 charge per month. But wait... I will throw in a $200.00 Free VISA Gift Card to wipe away the remaining $5.99 per month charge and give you more of a discount. Then she said... I will set you up with HBO Free for 3 months. But you must call to cancel the HBO.
> 
> So here's the breakdown from what DirecTV billing online is showing.
> 
> Entertainment Package All Included - $100.00
> Entertainment $60.00 Credit 12 Months - $-60.00
> Entertainment $60.00 Credit 12 Months - $-60.00
> NFL Sunday Ticket Max $65.99
> HBO Charge $17.99
> HBO (3 Months HBO DUO Credit) - $-17.99
> DYNAMIC UPGRADE OFFER TAKER - $0.00
> HIGH VALUE CUSTOMER CHARGE - $0.00
> $200.00 - FREE VISA GIFT CARD
> 
> First 6 Months Out The Door $45.99 Each Month
> Last 6 Months Out The Door $-20.00 (Credit) Each Month.... Watching Free DirecTV? lol Come on now. Is this lady going to lose her job?
> 
> Now.... if you look closely there's 2 credits of $-60.00. Did she really just give me an additional credit for $60.00 after the Sunday Ticket Subscription is over 6 months from now? So technically after the 6 months.... my service would be free? Come on now... this is UNREAL. lol
> 
> I highly advise everyone to call that 619 number.... this must be some sort of WIN YOUR BUSINESS BACK NUMBER. WOW!
> 
> I will definitely update this thread once my new bill prints.


Wow! I would say that was a successful phone call. If it is already showing as such in your recent activity as shown above, you should be fine!


----------



## jimmie57

The lack of discounts might change real soon. AT&T announced earnings this morning and in the last 12 months they have lost about 2.3 million Pay TV subscribers. Somebody at the company might figure out that people are leaving over the high pricing.


----------



## compnurd

jimmie57 said:


> The lack of discounts might change real soon. AT&T announced earnings this morning and in the last 12 months they have lost about 2.3 million Pay TV subscribers. Somebody at the company might figure out that people are leaving over the high pricing.


I doubt it They mentioned they have about a million left on promo's and are basically expecting them to leave


----------



## T.C.

DR2420 said:


> Wow! I would say that was a successful phone call. If it is already showing as such in your recent activity as shown above, you should be fine!


It feels good to finally "feel" like you got something back from all the pixelation issues. I was pulling my hair out for months. I didn't want to leave DirecTV but if they weren't going to budge... yes I was going to cancel service... and hopefully get a "WIN BACK" deal in the mail within 30 days or so. I didn't think they would budge this much over the phone? Lady was really mean at first lol and it was like her personality changed? Like, she enjoyed giving free stuff to people. lol Made her feel special. ha!

More than likely I will be purchasing the NBA League Pass.... when it becomes available (they'll make a little off of me ha!). I don't actually know the "True Cost" in regards to programming? Like what is the absolute rock bottom they would let a subscriber get it for? But, I can see how most people across the USA don't read satellite forum threads... they don't really investigate. And a lot of my friends hate calling customer service to be honest. So, I could imagine DirecTV still has quite a few customers paying well over $100.00+ for years.... and they simply never call for discounts. I guess in business... it all evens out??

One day... I'm sure I'll upgrade to 4k programming. I don't even own a 4k TV yet. With all the pixelation problems.... didn't want to invest in more problems at the moment. I mean... they can't even get simple HD transmission to work consistently. And why or how on earth does every FSN Regional station look different and sound different? I mean... if you sell NBA League Pass... and you sell MLB Extra Innings... and you sell NHL Center Ice... wouldn't you want to make sure all the Fox Sports are aligned properly? They are all different! Fox example... the CLEAREST PICTURE... like CRYSTAL CLEAR is L.A. Laker Games (NBA)... I can't think of the network or channel at the moment? But that transmission... that picture... is RAZOR SHARP. But you turn to any other feed for basketball... you're like... it's not even close! lol Like night and day.


----------



## compnurd

T.C. said:


> It feels good to finally "feel" like you got something back from all the pixelation issues. I was pulling my hair out for months. I didn't want to leave DirecTV but if they weren't going to budge... yes I was going to cancel service... and hopefully get a "WIN BACK" deal in the mail within 30 days or so. I didn't think they would budge this much over the phone? Lady was really mean at first lol and it was like her personality changed? Like, she enjoyed giving free stuff to people. lol Made her feel special. ha!
> 
> More than likely I will be purchasing the NBA League Pass.... when it becomes available (they'll make a little off of me ha!). I don't actually know the "True Cost" in regards to programming? Like what is the absolute rock bottom they would let a subscriber get it for? But, I can see how most people across the USA don't read satellite forum threads... they don't really investigate. And a lot of my friends hate calling customer service to be honest. So, I could imagine DirecTV still has quite a few customers paying well over $100.00+ for years.... and they simply never call for discounts. I guess in business... it all evens out??
> 
> One day... I'm sure I'll upgrade to 4k programming. I don't even own a 4k TV yet. With all the pixelation problems.... didn't want to invest in more problems at the moment. I mean... they can't even get simple HD transmission to work consistently. And why or how on earth does every FSN Regional station look different and sound different? I mean... if you sell NBA League Pass... and you sell MLB Extra Innings... and you sell NHL Center Ice... wouldn't you want to make sure all the Fox Sports are aligned properly? They are all different! Fox example... the CLEAREST PICTURE... like CRYSTAL CLEAR is L.A. Laker Games (NBA)... I can't think of the network or channel at the moment? But that transmission... that picture... is RAZOR SHARP. But you turn to any other feed for basketball... you're like... it's not even close! lol Like night and day.


Directv doesnt own FSN.... So what would they have to do with the look and feel of each individual channel? and last i checked, MLB EI, NHL CI, and NBA LP are all packaged by InDemand who sells it various cable/sat companies


----------



## whorne

I was able to extend my $60/month loyalty credit for an additional year-it was set to expire in August. I did this via the chat process. No luck with Sunday Ticket though. Was told to try back in a few weeks.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Does anyone know if the 619 number is for DTV or for AT&T accounts? I was switched to AT&T at least a year ago and getting discounts has been a PITA. I've also been flat out lied to. A few months ago I talked to retention and got a $50/12 month discount. I made sure the agent put notes on the account. I even got an email confirming it. It never showed up on my bill and when I talked to CSRs they all claimed there was nothing in my account notes about it.

People seem to be having better luck with chat. I still have the confirmation email, so maybe I'll try that.

I've been with DTV for 20+ years but the increasing prices and the switch to AT&T has just about finally made even cable look attractive.


----------



## armchair

Bob Coxner said:


> Does anyone know if the 619 number is for DTV or for AT&T accounts? I was switched to AT&T at least a year ago and getting discounts has been a PITA. I've also been flat out lied to. A few months ago I talked to retention and got a $50/12 month discount. I made sure the agent put notes on the account. I even got an email confirming it. It never showed up on my bill and when I talked to CSRs they all claimed there was nothing in my account notes about it.
> 
> People seem to be having better luck with chat. I still have the confirmation email, so maybe I'll try that.
> 
> I've been with DTV for 20+ years but the increasing prices and the switch to AT&T has just about finally made even cable look attractive.


I'm still legacy DirecTV accounting but I think the 619 is for both? I know it's been asked but maybe not clarified? I mentioned that the 619 worked for me because the retention number mostly worked for me until this year. Try it and post back here if it worked.

Last year, I cancelled because I didn't think DirecTV could be competitive with streaming but it's been that since I cancelled and came back. I didn't cancel this year but got the price down where I felt it was still competitive. I never used chat except for DTVN where that's all there was.

If you have proof of a promised discount, didn't get it and still get any run around, tell them you're disputing this through BBB arbitration. Even if you don't have to, I can say it works rather quickly and no haggling. No headaches; worth the effort. I did have it use BBB last year. And I didn't know if I could just update the original dispute when DirecTV fell through the agreed resolution, but that worked too. Worked out well for me. AT&T Office of the President resolved the issue without having the 3rd party arbitration take part in resolution. That makes it go smoother and quicker.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Coxner

Actually I've been tempted to pursue it with the FTC. They carry more clout than the BBB.

I miss the good old days when you could write to the DTV VP of Customer Relations and get super support. I remember writing one time and I got a call on Sunday morning from her assistant asking me what they could do for me.

Here's the email I got, which they now claim doesn't exist. The return email address would appear to be from an individual.

*From:* AT&T Services <[email protected]>
Prorated DIRECTV charges








Promotions/Discounts:
$50 Off for 12 Months ($600 Value) Loyalty Offer -$11.67
Ongoing DIRECTV monthly charges








ENTERTAINMENT $70.99
Advanced Receiver Service - HD $10.00
Advanced Receiver Service - DVR $10.00
TV Access Fee $7.00
Whole-Home DVR Service $3.00
Promotions/Discounts:
$7 off 1st TV -$7.00
$50 Off for 12 Months ($600 Value) Loyalty Offer -$50.00
Upcoming DIRECTV Bill Total








TOTAL: $39.32


----------



## compnurd

Bob Coxner said:


> Actually I've been tempted to pursue it with the FTC. They carry more clout than the BBB.
> 
> I miss the good old days when you could write to the DTV VP of Customer Relations and get super support. I remember writing one time and I got a call on Sunday morning from her assistant asking me what they could do for me.
> 
> Here's the email I got, which they now claim doesn't exist. The return email address would appear to be from an individual.
> 
> *From:* AT&T Services <[email protected]>
> Prorated DIRECTV charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promotions/Discounts:
> $50 Off for 12 Months ($600 Value) Loyalty Offer -$11.67
> Ongoing DIRECTV monthly charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENTERTAINMENT $70.99
> Advanced Receiver Service - HD $10.00
> Advanced Receiver Service - DVR $10.00
> TV Access Fee $7.00
> Whole-Home DVR Service $3.00
> Promotions/Discounts:
> $7 off 1st TV -$7.00
> $50 Off for 12 Months ($600 Value) Loyalty Offer -$50.00
> Upcoming DIRECTV Bill Total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOTAL: $39.32


When did you get in relation to your billing cycle. Directv doesn't prorate bills anymore so that takes effect your next cycle


----------



## dtv757

I need to call again lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Coxner

This was basically in the middle of my billing cycle and I believe April was before they stopped prorating bills. There have been 4 bills since I supposedly received the discount and got the confirmation email. I think 4 billing periods is enough to know that it ain't happening. 

I did go ahead and fill out a complaint with the BBB. We'll see what happens. If nothing, then the FTC will be my next stop.

I'm retired so I have nothing better to do than kick the kids off my lawn and follow up on legitimate complaints.


----------



## Spoonman27

Bob Coxner said:


> Does anyone know if the 619 number is for DTV or for AT&T accounts? I was switched to AT&T at least a year ago and getting discounts has been a PITA. I've also been flat out lied to. A few months ago I talked to retention and got a $50/12 month discount. I made sure the agent put notes on the account. I even got an email confirming it. It never showed up on my bill and when I talked to CSRs they all claimed there was nothing in my account notes about it.
> 
> People seem to be having better luck with chat. I still have the confirmation email, so maybe I'll try that.
> 
> I've been with DTV for 20+ years but the increasing prices and the switch to AT&T has just about finally made even cable look attractive.


They've moved my account to ATT even though the only ATT service I have is directv. When I called 619 they asked how I got the number and transferred me to ATT. I hung up at that point.


----------



## T.C.

compnurd said:


> Directv doesnt own FSN.... So what would they have to do with the look and feel of each individual channel? and last i checked, MLB EI, NHL CI, and NBA LP are all packaged by InDemand who sells it various cable/sat companies


Never said they owned FSN. They are promoting a product. They are selling a product. They should back the product or not sell it. Furthermore, have their own techs do testing of the feed... and get on InDemand's ass. All DirecTV ever claims is "amazing HD signal" etc. It's not even close on those channels.


----------



## compnurd

T.C. said:


> Never said they owned FSN. They are promoting a product. They are selling a product. They should back the product or not sell it. Furthermore, have their own techs do testing of the feed... and get on InDemand's ass. All DirecTV ever claims is "amazing HD signal" etc. It's not even close on those channels.


Do what testing? They cant make the individual channel owners use better cameras or increase bandwidth to them


----------



## B. Shoe

T.C. said:


> More than likely I will be purchasing the NBA League Pass.... when it becomes available (they'll make a little off of me ha!). I don't actually know the "True Cost" in regards to programming? Like what is the absolute rock bottom they would let a subscriber get it for?


Do not call expecting a discount on NBA League Pass. Maybe there are a few exceptions floating out here on the boards, but League Pass discounts don't occur often. I've subscribed to LP for the past several years. For $200, if you are an NBA/hoops fan, I'll still argue it's a better dollar-for-dollar value than Sunday Ticket is and it worth the actual cost. Give it a shot, and may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Spoonman27 said:


> They've moved my account to ATT even though the only ATT service I have is directv. When I called 619 they asked how I got the number and transferred me to ATT. I hung up at that point.


I'm in the same boat. DirecTV is my only AT&T service and it really bugs me that I have to do all my dealings with AT&T and their CSRs.


----------



## dtv757

B. Shoe said:


> Do not call expecting a discount on NBA League Pass. Maybe there are a few exceptions floating out here on the boards, but League Pass discounts don't occur often. I've subscribed to LP for the past several years. For $200, if you are an NBA/hoops fan, I'll still argue it's a better dollar-for-dollar value than Sunday Ticket is and it worth the actual cost. Give it a shot, and may the odds be ever in your favor.


Issue with that is most TV providers have NBA LP, MLB EI , NHL CI

Its NOT exclusive like NFL ST to DirecTV (in the USA)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJW

If you're one of the people who have been switched to AT&T, you may have some luck trying the chat. I was on a $60.00 a month credit for 12 months and it had just expired. I talked to a rep via the chat and I was able to get that same offer extended for the next 12 months and they also gave me discount credits for sunday ticket max ($100 off). Good luck.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Update: I filed a complaint with the BBB last Friday. Today I got a call from an AT&T rep who not only gave me the promised $50/12 month discount but even backdated it to April (which is when it was originally promised). I hadn't asked for that and it actually makes it a 16 month discount. I guess I'll stick around for another year.

Thanks to armchair for the BBB suggestion!


----------



## Nomo1

What are the magical words to say if they ask where you got the number? I was transferred to the regular Att operators. 

As a customer for 13 years i keep getting the runaround and offer for premium channels I have no interest in. Or they will lower my package. Also not interested. I’m ready to cancel. I have a cable offer on the table. Why do they play these games?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Nomo1 said:


> What are the magical words to say if they ask where you got the number?


I would just tell them that you were transferred to them from the main number. Unless they have some way of knowing you were not?


----------



## bjlc

my wife gave me the number and she is boss..


----------



## armchair

Bob Coxner said:


> Update: I filed a complaint with the BBB last Friday. Today I got a call from an AT&T rep who not only gave me the promised $50/12 month discount but even backdated it to April (which is when it was originally promised). I hadn't asked for that and it actually makes it a 16 month discount. I guess I'll stick around for another year.
> 
> Thanks to armchair for the BBB suggestion!


Likewise, I'm still with DirecTV because the BBB dispute worked. Now that some of that disputed compensation exists (I was given one time discounts for months until resolved), I've got a split in discount coverage by about 6 months.

So there's still yet another reason I'm still with DirecTV. The 619 number.

And for those that haven't had success with the 619 or asking about its intent by account status, I'd say: because the 619 number worked when the loyalty department began to fail, I'm beginning to get the impression the 619 number is for legacy DirecTV accounts. I wasn't asked but I offered the explanation that I called because loyalty department claimed they couldn't find any offers after my biggest discount rolled off. They're all pretty slick with questioning how I know while they claim not to know until I refer them to what the 12 of 12 in my last bill means: I've gotten my last discount of that amount. Oh, they say; now I see it.

Not only that but I was invited to call the same number in 6 months when my other discounts expire. It's only an impression I have but anyone knowing AT&T account holders can call the 619 number, please correct me. I'd like to think AT&T account holders can use it to because the estimations I heard earlier in the year was that all accounts would rolled over to AT&T by end of April. This hasn't happened for me, yet. I've been on auto pay for a long time and wonder if that has anything to do with the transition delay? Is there any reason for delays? I also have an ongoing discount in my "account ledger" that applies until my next receiver upgrade. I have an HR54 so I don't anticipate losing that discount any time soon. I had the 4K upgrade but returned it because the client box kept freezing. Hated it.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

619 number does nothing for ATT accounts, apparently. I called and the guy couldn't even access my account. Transferred me somewhere, and I said I wanted to cancel. Guy answered and said he had no discounts to offer. I have $30 off that is expiring on the 8th. Guess I have to call back then. I was trying to do it while I had some time today, instead I wasted 20 minutes. 

You'd think they'd try a little harder to keep current customers given the fact that they lost so many in the last quarter. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Coxner

I think that AT&T has buyer's remorse and wish they had never bought DTV. Based on what they say publicly they don't care about the loss of customers and that most were on promo pricing. They say they now only want the customers with the most expensive packages and premiums. If they're telling the truth then discounts are going to become even harder to get than they are now. I know I've found it much harder with AT&T CSRs than I ever did with DTV CSRs and I hate that my account was switched over.


----------



## poppo

My $30 off for 12 months expired, so I first tried the chat and gave up after I waited for 45 minutes. So I called, and the best I could get was a one time $15 credit for complaining about the loss of channels under dispute and $20 off for 12 months. I also complained about the ads they show when paused (for all the good that will do). She did type it up and read it back to me, so I feel like the complaint will go "somewhere". 

FWIW, I have been a customer for 20 years.


----------



## powerhouse1960

I have been a customer since 1999
not what I would consider low in
have had the premier package for years and last year bundle my phone and internet was paying 278.73 per month this time it when up to 333.00
called and ask for some discount they told me none available now maybe in a month or two said I was going to investigate other opting they said OK guess they do not care if I stay or not .
Its unbelievable to me almost like they want me to switch


----------



## JKUCSMA

powerhouse1960 said:


> I have been a customer since 1999
> not what I would consider low in
> have had the premier package for years and last year bundle my phone and internet was paying 278.73 per month this time it when up to 333.00
> called and ask for some discount they told me none available now maybe in a month or two said I was going to investigate other opting they said OK guess they do not care if I stay or not .
> Its unbelievable to me almost like they want me to switch


 I have had the sunday ticket since it went off my big sat dish,plus cell phones ,and internet and they offered me nothing.


----------



## AngryManMLS

If this is like last year they didn't really start into handing out discounts (or even free) Sunday Ticket until close to the start of the season.


----------



## syphix

Wow. DIRECTV's offers for long time customers seems rather....pathetic.

However, I'm finished with my first year of my 2 year contract, and my price went up from ~$62 to ~$152. I chatted with a CSR, stating that the competive nature of this industry means even with the $20/mo ETF, I'm still inclined to cancel and go elsewhere. She asked what my price range was, and I said that the DIRECTV XTRA package lines up with Playstation VUE's ELITE package, which, with the $20/mo ETF, would cost me $85. I asked if she could meet me somewhere south of $100/mo. She gave me credits to bring my bill to ~$88/mo before taxes/fees PLUS no contract extension (still expires 8/20), and she's sending me an LCC to pickup my lost CBS. I think being calm, cordial, flexible and prepared with facts was the key to my success.

Not sure how well the LCC will work as I'm in a secondary market (my OTA's come from repeaters not on the original channel #'s).


----------



## compnurd

syphix said:


> Wow. DIRECTV's offers for long time customers seems rather....pathetic.
> 
> However, I'm finished with my first year of my 2 year contract, and my price went up from ~$62 to ~$152. I chatted with a CSR, stating that the competive nature of this industry means even with the $20/mo ETF, I'm still inclined to cancel and go elsewhere. She asked what my price range was, and I said that the DIRECTV XTRA package lines up with Playstation VUE's ELITE package, which, with the $20/mo ETF, would cost me $85. I asked if she could meet me somewhere south of $100/mo. She gave me credits to bring my bill to ~$88/mo before taxes/fees PLUS no contract extension (still expires 8/20), and she's sending me an LCC to pickup my lost CBS. I think being calm, cordial, flexible and prepared with facts was the key to my success.
> 
> Not sure how well the LCC will work as I'm in a secondary market (my OTA's come from repeaters not on the original channel #'s).


Seems it depends. Looks like the people who have switched to ATT are having the hardest time


----------



## powerhouse1960

compnurd said:


> Seems it depends. Looks like the people who have switched to ATT are having the hardest time


Yes I agree Direct tv has always been good to me even above what I expected but last year I let att convenience me to bundle to save on my land line
It was out of hand
Now nothing except they did agree to send a lcc for a local disputed.
they lost out thought I went from the top package 166.99 plus a 15.99 add on to the 70.99 package I would have kept it all for a small discount of coarse they still hit me 43.00 for equipment per month for now


----------



## syphix

compnurd said:


> Seems it depends. Looks like the people who have switched to ATT are having the hardest time


My billing is AT&T. This was attained through AT&T chat on their website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitterman

Customer since 2003 and my last promo ($45 off a month for a year) just ran out. That was the first promo I asked for in all these years, lol.

Anyway, called 619 and that number is only for legacy DTV customers, not people that have been switched to AT&T. The lady I spoke with said their systems haven't been fully updated yet so they can't see all the AT&T account info, but that should be coming in the future. She then transferred me to AT&T loyalty.

The woman at AT&T loyalty was very nice, I told her my previous promo ran out and I'd like to see what discounts are available. I also mentioned that we no longer get the local CBS channel because of the dispute between companies.

On hold for a couple minutes and she came back with $15 off a month for a year and a free over the air antenna for the local channel. She also asked if I wanted to lower my package or get rid of the protection plan to save but I said no to t that.

So I took the $15 off and she said to call the loyalty department back next billing cycle and they can check to see if there are other offers available and they can stack it onto my current discount. I passed on the OTA antenna since we need a big roof antenna to pick up any OTA stations here, and I'm not overly concerned about 1 local channel.

Wish I did better but at least I got something I guess.

D

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badlands

My promos fell off and I was up to $162, after negotiating down to $73 more than a year ago.. I tried caling the 619 number and, without even looking up my account, the agent immediately transferred me to the main number's menu hell. I called back and got the same agent. Crap! I went to the online chat. After half an hour of "checking," he said he had to hand me off to a "specialist" and would have to call me. He then transferred me right to... Menu Hell! When I finally got to an operator, she offered me the same deal I had been getting, which is $50 off per month for 12 months and $7 off each ($14 total) HBO/Showtime for 6 months. I already have $40 off per month on Xtra for as long as I keep the plan. So I'm back down to $86 a month and am pretty satisfied.


----------



## Ms. J

Bob Coxner said:


> I think that AT&T has buyer's remorse and wish they had never bought DTV. Based on what they say publicly they don't care about the loss of customers and that most were on promo pricing. They say they now only want the customers with the most expensive packages and premiums. If they're telling the truth then discounts are going to become even harder to get than they are now. I know I've found it much harder with AT&T CSRs than I ever did with DTV CSRs and I hate that my account was switched over.


Well, I had the highest package with premiums. When I called about football, it was their suggestion several times to drop my package. They suggested it 2 years ago then last year. I finally listened this year. And now with the CBS issue, I have had to look into streaming more, which means I have no incentive to pay more for Directv. And I was just telling my husband the other day about paying for football when I can't even watch on CBS as of now.


----------



## Ms. J

powerhouse1960 said:


> Yes I agree Direct tv has always been good to me even above what I expected but last year I let att convenience me to bundle to save on my land line
> It was out of hand
> Now nothing except they did agree to send a lcc for a local disputed.
> they lost out thought I went from the top package 166.99 plus a 15.99 add on to the 70.99 package I would have kept it all for a small discount of coarse they still hit me 43.00 for equipment per month for now


That was me around $30 less I think. I was asking for football free or even for $100, but they wouldn't do it. They suggested I lower my package. I finally took a good look at the fact that we don't really watch tv that much. Kids watch recorded stuff or stream. I watch my recorded local tv series for the most part & hubby watches MLB highlights. I was paying for years like that & was willing to continue to do so. Well after football fell off I am paying around $40 a month. I think it will go up to $80 before I call them again, but I am saving around $40-50 a month because they were willing to lose $80-100 a month just to not give me football for $100. Stupid. I took some of that money & upgraded to no ad Hulu & last month added Netflix. It really started to open my eyes.


----------



## Microphone

powerhouse1960 said:


> Its unbelievable to me almost like they want me to switch


Nearly a quarter of a century with Directv and AT&T/Cingular/SNET mobile phone. The cell phone people understood why I switched to Xfinity mobile as I spelled it out for them, the savings I would get ($300-$400 annually). But you're right, the TV people on the other end couldn't wait to tell me the procedure and give me the address to return my equipment to. The apathy shocked me.


----------



## jimmie57

Microphone said:


> Nearly a quarter of a century with Directv and AT&T/Cingular/SNET mobile phone. The cell phone people understood why I switched to Xfinity mobile as I spelled it our for them the savings I would get ($300-$400 annually). But you're right, the TV people on the other end couldn't wait to tell me the procedure and give me the address to return my equipment to. The apathy shocked me.


Yep, their attitude is running people off in the thousands or millions. Last time I had it out with them, 3 years ? ago was over a land line. I left them and got an Ooma. It is not quite as good as the landline but for less than half the price and twice the features, I love it.


----------



## trufunk

Called the 866 number but they couldn’t help since my acct was switched to ATT. She transferred me to another number but he could only offer a $15 discount. He said to call after the promo discount falls off next month. Boo!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bitterman

trufunk said:


> Called the 866 number but they couldn't help since my acct was switched to ATT. She transferred me to another number but he could only offer a $15 discount. He said to call after the promo discount falls off next month. Boo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I got $15 yesterday... Must really be what's available now....

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimAtTheRez

I just called the 619 number. My bill is $175/month. I have one credit of $25/month that rotates off this month and they would give me nothing. We have a local fiber company (C Spire) here whose 1G internet I am now using that I am going to switch to instead. Same channel lineups basically although streaming (wife will have to get used to that), but will save me around $75/month. Oh, and did I say I have been with Directv since 2003? That did not matter to them.


----------



## Ms. J

I called today to lower my bill after being told by Chat they had nothing for me. They actually told me to call Loyalty & they would have something for me. They did not other than trying to take Whole Home and a Advanced Receiver charge off, but the system was down so she credited me my bill $90. I then was transferred to the NFL Save department & was offered the $12.25 off that was all I could get last year. I actually had to ask her about discounts because she answered the phone willing to take it off my account. I had her cancel it but unlike before I didn't see it canceled under my transactions or the credit, which now takes 72 hours to show up. So I had to call back to confirm & was told the LCC wasn't compatible with my equipment then transferred back being told I should get a really good discount since I can't get CBS football games. That didn't happen. Now I was told there were no discounts, including the $12.25 discount. I then was transferred to Loyalty who explained that he couldn't add the $10 Advanced Receiver because I already have one on my account & it's not taking it, but he applied the $3 off the Whole Home service. And after swearing this would be my last call & he would see what he could do about other promotions & the Sunday Ticket he then comes back & says the LCC is compatible and available so sends that out. But after a brief hold comes back & gives me a $30 one time credit. So basically I got $90 plus $30 for 1 month. I also get $3 off monthly and an LCC that I hope will work.

I will have my husband call in a few days since he always gets the better discounts. I will take the Sunday ticket for $12.25 off plus $10 off for a year, but right now with no CBS I won't pay the same with no incentive and less games. I currently have the Choice package for $88 a month & around $35 in equipment fees along with free HBO & $25 Loyalty credit through wireless.


----------



## Microphone

Ms. J said:


> I called today to lower my bill after being told by Chat they had nothing for me. They actually told me to call Loyalty & they would have something for me. They did not other than trying to take Whole Home and a Advanced Receiver charge off, but the system was down so she credited me my bill $90. I then was transferred to the NFL Save department & was offered the $12.25 off that was all I could get last year. I actually had to ask her about discounts because she answered the phone willing to take it off my account. I had her cancel it but unlike before I didn't see it canceled under my transactions or the credit, which now takes 72 hours to show up. So I had to call back to confirm & was told the LCC wasn't compatible with my equipment then transferred back being told I should get a really good discount since I can't get CBS football games. That didn't happen. Now I was told there were no discounts, including the $12.25 discount. I then was transferred to Loyalty who explained that he couldn't add the $10 Advanced Receiver because I already have one on my account & it's not taking it, but he applied the $3 off the Whole Home service. And after swearing this would be my last call & he would see what he could do about other promotions & the Sunday Ticket he then comes back & says the LCC is compatible and available so sends that out. But after a brief hold comes back & gives me a $30 one time credit. So basically I got $90 plus $30 for 1 month. I also get $3 off monthly and an LCC that I hope will work.
> 
> I will have my husband call in a few days since he always gets the better discounts. I will take the Sunday ticket for $12.25 off plus $10 off for a year, but right now with no CBS I won't pay the same with no incentive and less games. I currently have the Choice package for $88 a month & around $35 in equipment fees along with free HBO & $25 Loyalty credit through wireless.


Geez Ms. J that's an awful lot of work for low ROI $$ and time wise. Good luck and hope you get the value you want.


----------



## Ms. J

Microphone said:


> Geez Ms. J that's an awful lot of work for low ROI $$ and time wise. Good luck and hope you get the value you want.


Right? That is usually my experience with them. I make several calls & get hardly anything. I was happy with getting $90 off though & didn't really have to work for that. I mean it wasn't $120 spread out over a year, but hopefully I can still get that sometime this month. They have definitely over the last year become more adept at handling people where you can't even play the song & dance from the beginning since they have caught on to exactly what our threats are. The NFL Save department is going to be the headache because those people seem new & clueless. They don't seem to understand the "save" part.


----------



## peelpub94

Just wanted to check in again.. 20 year Directv sub who cut the cord back in February after the CSR offered me $5 off a month for my $250/m bill. I'm saving over $1,000 a year and haven't thought or considered going back to Directv once.. wish I did this sooner. I equipped my house with appletvs, and the appropriate streaming packages and couldn't be any happier. Also ditched Directv Now, as You Tube TV gives me the exact same thing for $10 cheaper a month as well. Goodbye ATT/Directv for good!


----------



## Ms. J

peelpub94 said:


> Just wanted to check in again.. 20 year Directv sub who cut the cord back in February after the CSR offered me $5 off a month for my $250/m bill. I'm saving over $1,000 a year and haven't thought or considered going back to Directv once.. wish I did this sooner. I equipped my house with appletvs, and the appropriate streaming packages and couldn't be any happier. Also ditched Directv Now, as You Tube TV gives me the exact same thing for $10 cheaper a month as well. Goodbye ATT/Directv for good!


That is the thing. For years I was paying for Premier package & not paying attention to the fact that we rarely watch those extra channels. They wouldn't give discount off NFL & kept suggesting I lower my package, so I did. But that made me start looking at or considering other options I didn't want to look into since I knew I was overpaying. But when they pushed me into it I started realizing that streaming may work for me & some of the stuff offered by Directv is available cheaper somewhere else. What streaming channels/packages do you have? Currently I have Hulu & got Netflix last month.


----------



## peelpub94

Ms. J said:


> That is the thing. For years I was paying for Premier package & not paying attention to the fact that we rarely watch those extra channels. They wouldn't give discount off NFL & kept suggesting I lower my package, so I did. But that made me start looking at or considering other options I didn't want to look into since I knew I was overpaying. But when they pushed me into it I started realizing that streaming may work for me & some of the stuff offered by Directv is available cheaper somewhere else. What streaming channels/packages do you have? Currently I have Hulu & got Netflix last month.


YouTube TV so I can watch MLB Network, local sports teams, etc.
MLB.tv
NHL.tv
ESPN+
Netflix

Even without some of the 4K games that would appear every so often on Directv, I just don't care enough. 4K streaming is starting to become available on a few streaming platforms. Only a matter of time.


----------



## Ms. J

peelpub94 said:


> YouTube TV so I can watch MLB Network, local sports teams, etc.
> MLB.tv
> NHL.tv
> ESPN+
> Netflix
> 
> Even without some of the 4K games that would appear every so often on Directv, I just don't care enough. 4K streaming is starting to become available on a few streaming platforms. Only a matter of time.


Thanks for the info. I was thinking of Hulu Live TV since my kids mainly watch that & I watch the Hulu Originals, but there is no MLB network for hubby or Nickelodeon for the rare occasions the kids record something. What they will hate the most is all the Spongebob recordings they have, but I know some of these streaming services have a Cloud DVR. Going to check out YouTube TV or try it out to see how it works.

I just spent 20 minutes on the phone with Directv to confirm my discounts only to speak with 2 people who could only tell me what I can find on my last bill. This is part of the frustration. Having to explain stuff to several people just to either get or be told no.


----------



## DrZ

It's about time for my annual discount call to Dtv. For somebody who has been moved over to AT&T for billing is there a direct line to get to some one or something like the retention dept or should I just call and tell them that I"d like to cancel?


----------



## Ms. J

Ms. J said:


> Thanks for the info. I was thinking of Hulu Live TV since my kids mainly watch that & I watch the Hulu Originals, but there is no MLB network for hubby or Nickelodeon for the rare occasions the kids record something. What they will hate the most is all the Spongebob recordings they have, but I know some of these streaming services have a Cloud DVR. Going to check out YouTube TV or try it out to see how it works.
> 
> I just spent 20 minutes on the phone with Directv to confirm my discounts only to speak with 2 people who could only tell me what I can find on my last bill. This is part of the frustration. Having to explain stuff to several people just to either get or be told no.


And now after another 30 minutes I was told that the $10 Advanced HD receiver credit wasn't on there, maybe rep was reading the notes. She called the back office that didn't offer anything & then said she didn't see any notes about the credit! And the $5? Oh, that is if I do AutoPay where they make my pay date 16 days earlier than my paper bill so basically when I called I had $18 in credits then ended up with $3. She did give me a $60 credit though & said to call back in a month. I am finding they will hand out one-time credits like candy but recurring ones not so much.

I am thinking after this NFL season I should cut the cord & just do like you and stream only. On the bright side, $190 in credits will almost pay for the NFL. If I can get hubby to get a recurring credit on there that will cover it. But this is just too much. The equipment fees alone are a killer. $2500 later, I don't own this stuff already?!


----------



## Ms. J

DrZ said:


> It's about time for my annual discount call to Dtv. For somebody who has been moved over to AT&T for billing is there a direct line to get to some one or something like the retention dept or should I just call and tell them that I"d like to cancel?


I have been given 800-288-2020 yesterday through Chat, but I am not sure. And 800-824-9077 gets me to someone directly, but I wasn't moved.


----------



## BigCTM

I received $50 off a month for 12 months last month and just have the Entertainment Package with no extras like sports or premium channels. I also have their Internet 1000 Fiber Package. I have been getting this discount for the last 3 years. I just call and tell them I want the same discount I have now and they have always given me the discount. No desire to leave with a discount like this...


----------



## Ms. J

Well I just checked an hour ago & my CBS channels are back on. 

So what I had hoped was a little leverage has turned into completely no leverage. Not like it mattered when I called anyway.


----------



## Ms. J

BigCTM said:


> I received $50 off a month for 12 months last month and just have the Entertainment Package with no extras like sports or premium channels. I also have their Internet 1000 Fiber Package. I have been getting this discount for the last 3 years. I just call and tell them I want the same discount I have now and they have always given me the discount. No desire to leave with a discount like this...


Gonna tell hubby to say this when he calls. I should've tried this 1st time I called instead of asking if any promotions for me.


----------



## dcwebman

Ms. J said:


> I have been given 800-288-2020 yesterday through Chat, but I am not sure. And 800-824-9077 gets me to someone directly, but I wasn't moved.


Apparently I am unable to navigate the new DirecTV website. How do you get to a page where you can actually chat with somebody?


----------



## MysteryMan

dcwebman said:


> Apparently I am unable to navigate the new DirecTV website. How do you get to a page where you can actually chat with somebody?


I'm guessing your DIRECTV account was converted to the myAT&T account. If so, after you sign in at the top of the page you will see "I'm looking for...". Type "Chat". This will bring up another page. At the top of the page you will see "Chat live". Click on that. Another page will appear. In about ten seconds a chat box will appear in the lower right corner.


----------



## dcwebman

MysteryMan said:


> I'm guessing your DIRECTV account was converted to the myAT&T account.


Thank you! Yes, a 24 year DirecTV/Sunday Ticket customer (looks like you too) now fighting to use a new website and the layers of bureaucracy trying to get my yearly discount for ST. I'm not having any luck so far through a couple different phone numbers, and they have already sent me my bill which will be charged on 8/27.


----------



## CMoore515

Completed my yearly call/chat yesterday. My $25/12 had fallen off.

The social media specialist I was working with offered $45/12, $8 off HBO for a year, and removed the $10 charges for HD and DVR services until I upgrade equipment plus my remaining discounts for Starz and Showtime at $7 each until January.

Normal bill was around $220 for Xtra, Premiums with 2 discounts, 7 receiver fees, HD and DVR, RSN, and Protection plan.

Discounts brought it down to $145 + tax. And in January I’ll probably remove Starz. Can’t remove Showtime because Homeland starts in February lol

All in all, pretty happy and will put off cord cutting for a year.


----------



## Billzebub

My $60 dollar a month discount drops off after this month. Called today to see what I could get. Nothing for Sunday Ticket yet, but was told to call back at the end of the month. $110 a month of my premiere package for the next year. No contract, although when I call back I intend to order a 4K genie mini which will put me under contract. Just got a TCL series 6 4K Roku tv and want to add 4K service. I know the added discount would pay for Sunday Ticket, but I’d Like to see if I can just get the red zone channel again like I did last year.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Billzebub said:


> My $60 dollar a month discount drops off after this month. Called today to see what I could get. Nothing for Sunday Ticket yet, but was told to call back at the end of the month. $110 a month of my premiere package for the next year. No contract, although when I call back I intend to order a 4K genie mini which will put me under contract. Just got a TCL series 6 4K Roku tv and want to add 4K service. I know the added discount would pay for Sunday Ticket, but I'd Like to see if I can just get the red zone channel again like I did last year.


Which number did you call?


----------



## Ms. J

dcwebman said:


> Thank you! Yes, a 24 year DirecTV/Sunday Ticket customer (looks like you too) now fighting to use a new website and the layers of bureaucracy trying to get my yearly discount for ST. I'm not having any luck so far through a couple different phone numbers, and they have already sent me my bill which will be charged on 8/27.


Good luck! I already was charged so had them cancel. My bill ends on the 2nd so I won't be adding ST until the 3rd. But think I will be cutting the cord next year. It really is crazy how some people get amazing discounts and some get next to nothing.


----------



## booster94

I was just able to get this deal via the chat. CS first told me nothing was available and I asked to chat with loyalty. They came back with the following which I was content with. This is down from 303.43 that I was charged with this month after Sunday Ticket kicked in. I'm an 18 years subscriber that's had Premier from day 1. This did not require a contract extension.

$38 off/6 months on premium channels, $5 off/12 months and $16.50 off on NFL ST MAX installments. Your monthly bill will be $239.95+taxes and you will keep same PREMIER package.


----------



## Microphone

peelpub94 said:


> YouTube TV so I can watch MLB Network, local sports teams, etc.
> MLB.tv
> NHL.tv
> ESPN+
> Netflix
> 
> Even without some of the 4K games that would appear every so often on Directv, I just don't care enough. 4K streaming is starting to become available on a few streaming platforms. Only a matter of time.


And those pictures on MLB.TV, NHL.TV and ESPN+ (the major events) are spectacular with a halfway decent internet connection. So impressive.


----------



## Gregg Nowell

First call was in regards to no NBC or CBS, was told all negotiations with NBC owner are off and not to expect it back. Got $15 a month off. Next call was about WiFi looosing signal. They could find no issue with their signal and said it must be in my house. Sitting 2 feet from the modem, lost connection 12-15 times in 2 minutes. Rep was in India and could not grasp the fact the problem is not inside my house. Ended up getting a WiFi extender which has made no difference at all. Asked when my contract was up and told I was not under contract. Was transferred to Loyalty and got $30 off for 12 months. I am cancelling Directv and AT&T wireless. Going with Dish, they currently have a great new customer offer and they have no issues with NBC or CBS.


----------



## Ms. J

Gregg Nowell said:


> First call was in regards to no NBC or CBS, was told all negotiations with NBC owner are off and not to expect it back. Got $15 a month off. Next call was about WiFi looosing signal. They could find no issue with their signal and said it must be in my house. Sitting 2 feet from the modem, lost connection 12-15 times in 2 minutes. Rep was in India and could not grasp the fact the problem is not inside my house. Ended up getting a WiFi extender which has made no difference at all. Asked when my contract was up and told I was not under contract. Was transferred to Loyalty and got $30 off for 12 months. I am cancelling Directv and AT&T wireless. Going with Dish, they currently have a great new customer offer and they have no issues with NBC or CBS.


Nice discounts though. Or decent. More than a lot of people, including myself, get. I don't get anything via Chat. But I hear you on the better deals elsewhere, which is why I think after this year I will be switching.


----------



## Ms. J

Well, these messages inspired me to call. I got no offers. Not even $5 off for 12 months even though 2 reps have offered it to me. Apparently that is contingent on Autopay. I ended the call with a one time $40 credit. At this point I have been given $235 in credits since this saga started last week. I also was refunded the ST charge of course making it $284.

Directv is so stupid at times. Initially most of us call to get a deal on ST. They refuse to give me more than $12.25 off a month for it. They refuse to give me any monthly credits yet will give me $235 off. I wasn't even asking to get it for free, but here I sit $60 away from the cost not accounting $12.25 off. 

Last year wanted another $120 off ST but ended up paying $80 less a month.


----------



## Gregg Nowell

Ms. J said:


> Nice discounts though. Or decent. More than a lot of people, including myself, get. I don't get anything via Chat. But I hear you on the better deals elsewhere, which is why I think after this year I will be switching.


Dish will give a lot to get DTV customers. Now, there is a $300 Visa Cash Card on top of their promo offering. Call DTV and tell them you want to cancel, they'll tell you if there is a charge. The $300 gift card should pay for any charge.


----------



## Ms. J

Gregg Nowell said:


> Dish will give a lot to get DTV customers. Now, there is a $300 Visa Cash Card on top of their promo offering. Call DTV and tell them you want to cancel, they'll tell you if there is a charge. The $300 gift card should pay for any charge.


Interesting. I think I don't look into stuff because then I will have to face the fact that I pay too much for any value I'm getting. Lol.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I called today, since my credits expired on the 8th. The first rep couldn't find anything. I asked to be transferred to the Loyalty Dept. The guy didn't even ask many questions, put me on hold, and gave me $47.50 off for 12 months. When the email came, I noticed they'd added the Movies Extra Pack and the $2.50 was covering half of that. So I logged in to cancel that. When I went to check out, suddenly another $60 off for 12 months appeared?!??? I'm on Preferred Xtra for $99.99 and now apparently I'll get $105 off per month??? Not sure if I buy that because not seemed like a glitch but I guess I'll find out when the bill comes.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

Well I guess maybe it worked out?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

mrknowitall526 said:


> Well I guess maybe it worked out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I see that you have the preferred Xtra package.
Could you tell me if you get 206, 209, 212,213,217,218, 219,220,221 ? channels.
There is just so much wrong information out about the Preferred Xtra package.

I am looking into changing mine to get rid of the Local Sports Charge.

Thanks


----------



## whorne

I have the Xtra package and confirmed that I can get these channels: 206, 209, 212,213,217,218, 219,220,221.


----------



## jimmie57

whorne said:


> I have the Xtra package and confirmed that I can get these channels: 206, 209, 212,213,217,218, 219,220,221.


Do you have the Xtra or the Preferred Xtra ?
Thanks


----------



## mrknowitall526

jimmie57 said:


> I see that you have the preferred Xtra package.
> Could you tell me if you get 206, 209, 212,213,217,218, 219,220,221 ? channels.
> There is just so much wrong information out about the Preferred Xtra package.
> 
> I am looking into changing mine to get rid of the Local Sports Charge.
> 
> Thanks


It drops some sports channels and picks up things like Hallmark Movies & Mysteries. We don't watch many sports but we seem to be able to watch major things on cable sports when we need to.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

mrknowitall526 said:


> It drops some sports channels and picks up things like Hallmark Movies & Mysteries. We don't watch many sports but we seem to be able to watch major things on cable sports when we need to.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sorry, but that answer was zero help.


----------



## whorne

jimmie57 said:


> Do you have the Xtra or the Preferred Xtra ?
> Thanks


Please accept my apologies- I went to verify my plan and I am actually on the Choice plan. Again, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## longhorn23

mrknowitall526 said:


> Well I guess maybe it worked out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


which number did you call? Thanks!


----------



## mrknowitall526

longhorn23 said:


> which number did you call? Thanks!


1-800-531-5000. But I had to ask for the Loyalty Dept

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steady Teddy

Sorry if this has been brought up already. Has anyone had success in reducing their bill via Online Chat rather than calling the Loyalty Dept? Thx.


----------



## AreBee

20 year D* customer with 15 years of AT&T Wireless. 
I just had my $35 XTRA package discount and a $7.00 HBO discount expire with my last bill. I called 1-800 DirecTV and said "cancel service". Got to the loyalty department. I was initially offered a $10 package discount (12 months) and $7.00 HBO discount (6 months) and I said I was not interested and would most likely make a move. He came back with a waiver of the $10 DVR fee, $10.00 HD fee and $3.00 whole home fee. These three waivers would stay on my bill until I upgrade my equipment. All in all $40 off my bill for 6 months and $33 off for 6 months after that. I was unable to get an offer on Sunday Ticket. Not sure it's enough to keep me for the long run but it will do for now.


----------



## steve053

Steady Teddy said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up already. Has anyone had success in reducing their bill via Online Chat rather than calling the Loyalty Dept? Thx.


Look at post 1984


----------



## badger04

I had my bill reduce $20 . Direct TV waived the DRV and HD fees as long I do not upgraded to a new reciever. The CSR was really nice and told me to call back in a couple of months for additional rebates.


----------



## MikeT98213

21 year DirecTV customer. Had a 12 month $50 credit expire so I called to see if they would extend them. CSR tells me that there are no credits available but tells me to call back on the 23rd as that is when my last credit will expire. I asked when I would have to cancel to avoid being charged for another full month and was told 8/22. Thus, if I had to wait until the 23rd to see if any new promotion was available, I’d already be stuck paying for another full month. I told her to cancel me as of the 22nd and she transferred me to customer loyalty saying that they would surely do something to keep my business.

Well...it took all of a minute for customer loyalty to process my cancellation without offering any incentive for me to stay. I’m now set to cancel and switch to PlayStation Vue while I weigh other options and incentives from Optimum, FiOS, etc.

AT&T has destroyed what was once a great, customer focused company. Between their high prices, inflexibility, problems with picture freezing, pixelation and loss of signal in even moderate rain and snowfall, I’m officially done with them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MAGICEJS

MikeT98213 said:


> 21 year DirecTV customer. Had a 12 month $50 credit expire so I called to see if they would extend them. CSR tells me that there are no credits available but tells me to call back on the 23rd as that is when my last credit will expire. I asked when I would have to cancel to avoid being charged for another full month and was told 8/22. Thus, if I had to wait until the 23rd to see if any new promotion was available, I'd already be stuck paying for another full month. I told her to cancel me as of the 22nd and she transferred me to customer loyalty saying that they would surely do something to keep my business.
> 
> Well...it took all of a minute for customer loyalty to process my cancellation without offering any incentive for me to stay. I'm now set to cancel and switch to PlayStation Vue while I weigh other options and incentives from Optimum, FiOS, etc.
> 
> AT&T has destroyed what was once a great, customer focused company. Between their high prices, inflexibility, problems with picture freezing, pixelation and loss of signal in even moderate rain and snowfall, I'm officially done with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Similar experience... wanted me to wait to my credit dropped on the 18th and no guarantees of continued $60 credit plus my plan was going up $15. Wanted me to drop down a plan and lose channels to save money. I said no thank you..I have got Sunday Ticket free last 2 years was told they could give a $12 credit for 6 months off the Sunday ticket price and I said no thanks.
I got Dish Network to give me a great deal and coming to install on Tuesday. Breaking up is hard to do but ATT didn't value Me anymore.


----------



## alhurricane

I had success contacting them through DM on Twitter. I then chatted with a social media team member. My $50 off credit was dropping off this month. They first offered me $30 per month for 1 yr with no contract. I asked if they could do better and they than offered $50 off for a year still with no contract. I took it. Tried to get Sunday Ticket included but no luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longhorn23

alhurricane said:


> I had success contacting them through DM on Twitter. I then chatted with a social media team member. My $50 off credit was dropping off this month. They first offered me $30 per month for 1 yr with no contract. I asked if they could do better and they than offered $50 off for a year still with no contract. I took it. Tried to get Sunday Ticket included but no luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which twitter account did you send a DM to?


----------



## Phil T

MikeT98213 said:


> 21 year DirecTV customer. AT&T has destroyed what was once a great, customer focused company.


I agree and don't understand why so many others don't see this.

Are there any new satellite receivers in development?

AT&T plan was to pick apart DirecTV and develop the streaming service which now won't even carry the DirecTV name.

It looks to me that even if you wanted to become a new satellite customer all you would get is recycled HS 17's, clients and high prices.

Twenty three years ago I dumped cable for the same reasons many (including me) are now dumping DirecTV.

Now cable gives me a decent bundled price for TV and internet, no rain fade, good picture quality and reliability. It's not perfect, but even with buying my own TiVo's I feel I am getting better value for my dollar.


----------



## James Long

Phil T said:


> Are there any new satellite receivers in development?


Other than the HS 27? If the current receiver models are working, what is the need for new models? The only thing I see missing in the DIRECTV receiver lineup is a single box 4K solution. I suppose there is always room for a larger hard drive and a faster processor, but the current models are not garbage.


----------



## compnurd

James Long said:


> Other than the HS 27? If the current receiver models are working, what is the need for new models? The only thing I see missing in the DIRECTV receiver lineup is a single box 4K solution. I suppose there is always room for a larger hard drive and a faster processor, but the current models are not garbage.


We havent seen anything to indicate a HS27 is in development


----------



## James Long

compnurd said:


> We havent seen anything to indicate a HS27 is in development


Do "we" have your eyes closed? Nothing imminent, but a HS 27 has been discussed.


----------



## alhurricane

longhorn23 said:


> which twitter account did you send a DM to?


@directv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

James Long said:


> Do "we" have your eyes closed? Nothing imminent, but a HS 27 has been discussed.


We have also discussed a HS37. But again there is nothing to indicate there is development The manual for the C71 that previously mentioned a HS27 no longer does


----------



## bym051d

NFL Sunday Ticket is the only thing keeping me around.


----------



## Microphone

MikeT98213 said:


> 21 year DirecTV customer.
> 
> Well...it took all of a minute for customer loyalty to process my cancellation without offering any incentive for me to stay. I'm now set to cancel and switch to PlayStation Vue while I weigh other options and incentives from Optimum, FiOS, etc.
> 
> AT&T has destroyed what was once a great, customer focused company. Between their high prices, inflexibility, problems with picture freezing, pixelation and loss of signal in even moderate rain and snowfall, I'm officially done with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Join the club. This thread has switched from what you saved to how you left.

Anyone call DirecTV and reduce their bill? Share stats here!


----------



## powerhouse1960

Phil T said:


> I agree and don't understand why so many others don't see this.
> 
> Are there any new satellite receivers in development?
> 
> AT&T plan was to pick apart DirecTV and develop the streaming service which now won't even carry the DirecTV name.
> 
> It looks to me that even if you wanted to become a new satellite customer all you would get is recycled HS 17's, clients and high prices.
> 
> Twenty three years ago I dumped cable for the same reasons many (including me) are now dumping DirecTV.
> 
> Now cable gives me a decent bundled price for TV and internet, no rain fade, good picture quality and reliability. It's not perfect, but even with buying my own TiVo's I feel I am getting better value for my dollar.


My guess is that its to drive all their customers to the new att tv

They look at it like the consumer picks up the box installs' it there self and if it goes bad just send out a replacement then they can cut employees and make more profit

The problem is they all have access to high speed internet for so long they do not have A clue what its like in small towns and rural areas.

Most people that have high speed won't pay the high cost for their service they will lose money then get more from the government


----------



## Steady Teddy

I tried the Chat route. Been a D* sub since 2000. I have the Choice package + HBO, Showtime, & the Sports package. Also get MLB EI & NHL CI. I have an HR54 & C61K.

All they would do is give $15 a month off for 12 months, provided of course I commit for another 12 months. That's it. I asked if there were ANY discounts for NFL ST and was told NO deals. 

I plan on cancelling MLB EI before next season since I've hardly watched any BB this season so that will same me some $$. Comcast has fewer sports options, otherwise I may have balked on their latest offer.


----------



## vfourmax

My issue was mainly the fees that D-tv charge, tv access, advanced receiver dvr, then whole home dvr, Then reciever HD service, then an equipment protection plan to cover if the equipment they own fails so you do not pay for a service call. You buy the service and then they charge multiple fees so you can utilize the programming you bought. I was paying almost an additional 40.00 a month in fees and had been paying that for years
.
Enough was enough, programming charges kept going up, channels regularly lost due to channel licensing problems so I disconnected DTV this morning. I was not under contract.
At least now I own all of my equipment and am not paying add on fees for the streaming services, only programming and taxes.

Also got my BEIN sports back included in the package which Direct had removed and required a 13.99 a month sports pack to get, and the Nfl redzone channel in a 10.00 a month channel add on sports package which with direct tv required the expensive Sunday ticket.
Also in my market the streaming package includes my OTA locals and I have Fox back which I have not had in almost two months with DTV for almost two months although my bill never went down when channels were lost.

Package is just as good or better than what Dtv offered and cost about 70.00 a month less than Dtv. I am glad to be away from DTV. I had to wait on hold about 40 minutes for an CSA to take my call but I was determined to wait however long it took.
I knew when AT&T bought them out it was not going to be a positive experience due to past dealings with that company.


----------



## booster94

Steady Teddy said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up already. Has anyone had success in reducing their bill via Online Chat rather than calling the Loyalty Dept? Thx.


I did. I called first and got nowhere with CS. Then I tried chat and CS was still no help, but asked to be switched to the loyalty group and they took care of me via chat.


----------



## Skunkmutha

Just called 1-800-directv and said cancel service before being redirected to ATT. Simply asked to have my $60/month discount, expires 8/29/19, extended for another 12 months. No problem, no discussion, done!


----------



## b4pjoe

I have the Premier package and have been with DirecTV for 25+ years. Currently have 7 TV's. My $50 per month credit rolled off yesterday which means my monthly bill will now go up from $200 per month to $250 per month not including MLB EI and NFL ST. Called today a big NO to extend the $50 per month credit and the only offer was to try to get me to move from Premier to Choice package. Also no promotions for NFL ST. I think they have me right where they want me. Still have a year to go on my contract so if I choose to cancel it is another $240 in their pocket.


----------



## MysteryMan

b4pjoe said:


> I have the Premier package and have been with DirecTV for 25+ years. Currently have 7 TV's. My $50 per month credit rolled off yesterday which means my monthly bill will now go up from $200 per month to $250 per month not including MLB EI and NFL ST. Called today a big NO to extend the $50 per month credit and the only offer was to try to get me to move from Premier to Choice package. Also no promotions for NFL ST. I think they have me right where they want me. Still have a year to go on my contract so if I choose to cancel it is another $240 in their pocket.


As I have stated many times, the discount well isn't bottomless.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> As I have stated many times, the discount well isn't bottomless.


No it is not.
But the bottom of my pocket is fast approaching.
The large increases every year must stop.
My bill 3 years ago was about $119 per month and now it is $193.
That is just way too much for TV in 2 rooms.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> No it is not.
> But the bottom of my pocket is fast approaching.
> The large increases every year must stop.
> My bill 3 years ago was about $119 per month and now it is $193.
> That is just way too much for TV in 2 rooms.


For the most part Pay TV services (whether they be Cable, Satellite or Streaming) are a luxury and luxury is always expensive.


----------



## raott

No. It's actually now a commodity with plenty of competition.



MysteryMan said:


> For the most part Pay TV services (whether they be Cable, Satellite or Streaming) are a luxury and luxury is always expensive.


----------



## b4pjoe

MysteryMan said:


> As I have stated many times, the discount well isn't bottomless.


I never said otherwise. This thread is titled "Anyone call DirecTV and reduce their bill? Share stats here!". I called. I shared my experience.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> For the most part Pay TV services (whether they be Cable, Satellite or Streaming) are a luxury and luxury is always expensive.


Just 1 question for you
Do you get a 7% or more raise in your paycheck every year ?
I have not had that much in the last 3 years put together.


----------



## slovell

jimmie57 said:


> No it is not.
> But the bottom of my pocket is fast approaching.
> The large increases every year must stop.
> My bill 3 years ago was about $119 per month and now it is $193.
> That is just way too much for TV in 2 rooms.


I'm paying $164 and don't have HBO, Showtime, etc. It's ridiculous and I'm also reaching the end of my budget.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> Just 1 question for you
> Do you get a 7% or more raise in your paycheck every year ?
> I have not had that much in the last 3 years put together.


To answer your question I live within my means. Currently I can well afford my subscription to DIRECTV. Comes the day I can no longer afford my subscription to DIRECTV I'll "tighten my belt".


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> To answer your question I live within my means. Currently I can well afford my subscription to DIRECTV. Comes the day I can no longer afford my subscription to DIRECTV I'll "tighten my belt".


That did not answer my question.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> That did not answer my question.


In my case your 7% does not apply. I enlisted in the Army when I was 17 and retired from the Army when I was 42. When I retired from the Army my retirement benefits instantly kicked in. After completing my military career I began investing in income properties (residential and commercial) which grew into a very lucrative business which affords my wife and I a comfortable life style.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> In my case your 7% does not apply. I enlisted in the Army when I was 17 and retired from the Army when I was 42. When I retired from the Army my retirement benefits instantly kicked in. After completing my military career I began investing in income properties (residential and commercial) which grew into a very lucrative business which affords my wife and I a comfortable life style.


I will take that as "Yes my income has kept up with the price increases"
Or that I have more than I need and do not care what they charge me.

I live on social security and it is way behind what the increases are on AT&T.

Just look at how many people are leaving. It is mostly caused by the rising costs.
They think it will slow down soon but the facts are that the numbers leaving are increasing every quarter.

OK, I am done venting.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> I live on social security and it is way behind what the increases are on AT&T.


The basic purpose of Social Security is the following...To provide for the material needs of individuals and families...To protect aged and disabled persons against the expenses of illnesses that may otherwise use up their savings...To keep families together...To give children the chance to grow up healthy and secure. It's not for keeping up with the increases of AT&T. I can only imagine the frustration of being limited to a fixed income. That is why I made the decision of making the Army a career followed by investing in income properties so that would not be my fate.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> The basic purpose of Social Security is the following...To provide for the material needs of individuals and families...To protect aged and disabled persons against the expenses of illnesses that may otherwise use up their savings...To keep families together...To give children the chance to grow up healthy and secure. It's not for keeping up with the increases of AT&T. I can only imagine the frustration of being limited to a fixed income. That is why I made the decision of making the Army a career followed by investing in income properties so that would not be my fate.


I know what ss is for and how it is made up. I paid into it since 1961 and have been drawing it since 2006.
The increase by AT&T were supposed to be because of inflation but they were 2 to 3 times what inflation was and that is my point.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> The increase by AT&T were supposed to be because of inflation but they were 2 to 3 times what inflation was and that is my point.


That may be true but you're forgetting AT&T is a business. In business the name of the game is profits.


----------



## compnurd

When did any operator say increases were due to inflation??? Fairly certain they have all consistently said increases were due to content costs SS was never meant to supplement a certain lifestyle. If you can’t afford Satellite TV because you didn’t save for retirement properly then get an antenna


----------



## bnwrx

me senses a digression from the topic.......


----------



## jimmie57

bnwrx said:


> me senses a digression from the topic.......


He does this a lot, just keeps going on and on and on.
I told him I was thru venting.
I put him in my short ignore list so I am stopping with this,


----------



## James Long

jimmie57 said:


> The increase by AT&T were supposed to be because of inflation but they were 2 to 3 times what inflation was and that is my point.


The costs of the programming services provided via satellite and cable are not limited to the inflation rate.
However, the average increase since 2000 is 3.08% per year.

Cable and satellite television service price history from 2000 through 2019


----------



## jimmie57

James Long said:


> The costs of the programming services provided via satellite and cable are not limited to the inflation rate.
> However, the average increase since 2000 is 3.08% per year.
> 
> Cable and satellite television service price history from 2000 through 2019
> View attachment 30062


Last increases:
Xtra in Jan 2018 was 87.99 then 94.99 in Feb 2018 = 7.9% increase
Xtra was 94.99 Feb 2018, now 101.99 =7.3% increase
That is 2 times in a row that it was 7 plus percent increase for the programming
From Jan 2018 til now the Xtra has gone up 15.9%

Regional Sports was 6.64, now 8.49 = 27% increase


----------



## James Long

If you don't like AT&T/DIRECTV's increases find a provider closer to the national average.


----------



## jimmie57

James Long said:


> If you don't like AT&T/DIRECTV's increases find a provider closer to the national average.


I have 2 offers from the mail that I am looking at.
Dish has a nice offer
Comcast ( which I have their cable internet ) has a super offer.


----------



## MysteryMan

James Long said:


> If you don't like AT&T/DIRECTV's increases find a provider closer to the national average.


That's good advice, especially for those who have "Champagne taste on a Beer budget"!


----------



## B. Shoe

James Long said:


> If you don't like AT&T/DIRECTV's increases find a provider closer to the national average.


This is the route I traveled down. Will I miss not having DIRECTV in my home? Sure. But for five years, I only paid full price for NFL Sunday Ticket one year (or had subsequent bill credits to fully offset its cost), and usually received additional bill credits thereafter. I enjoyed the service, never had issues, and was treated well. It's hard for me to complain just because I didn't get the bill credits I was hoping for or expecting. (In full disclosure, I was offered $20/12mo, a $63 credit towards Sunday Ticket, and no contract extension.) It was a fair offer, I decided to decline it and look elsewhere as my budget has changed (Dance classes for my daughter add up fast, fellas). I'm giving something new a try and enjoying the process. And that's fun, too.

It's just TV, gang. It's like dating, there are plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## trufunk

Called today to cancel, moving to Youtube tv, they did offer $60 0ff for a year, I said if you would have offered that 2 weeks ago when I called to discuss the 75 dollar credit dropping off I probably would have taken it( only with free NFL ticket tho). Bye Felicia!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dukester619

Just got off the phone with Loyalty department because my $60 a month for a year expired this month, and I wanted to see about getting Redzone again for free (I have gotten it stand alone for the last 2 years). They would not redo the $60 for a year, but they did give me $30 for a year plus Showtime for 4 months and Sports Pack for 6 months for free. They always seem to have to look deeper into it for the stand alone Redzone, but after about 5-10 on hold she came back and said they can do it again for me this year. If you are interested in getting it be sure to tell them you know it is available and to please look into it.


----------



## 242424

MysteryMan said:


> That's good advice, especially for those who have "Champagne taste on a Beer budget"!


Comparing DTV to "champagne" is laughable at best. lol


----------



## lansbury

I called on April 17th and was offered and accepted a $60 a month discount for 12 months. Warned it would miss the May billing and would start in June. June bill arrives and the discount was $10. Called to discuss and the rep had just noted on my account that a discount was offered and accepted but not the amount. DirecTV declined to increase the discount from $10. 

After spending a couple of months researching, and testing, I have put up an outdoor antenna for local channels, and streaming other channels I like from Sling. Lying is not the way to retain customers.


----------



## raott

Lol....as though Directv is a premium service....they are just as crappy as the rest.



MysteryMan said:


> That's good advice, especially for those who have "Champagne taste on a Beer budget"!


----------



## James Long

raott said:


> Lol....as though Directv is a premium service....they are just as crappy as the rest.


A $2 hooker and a $200 hooker are both hookers.


----------



## tsduke

Called today. Only credit they offered was $35 "IF" I lower or upgrade my package. For the most equivalent package to my current I could save $45 with Dish. So much for loyalty.


----------



## codespy

My yearly call- and still on legacy DirecTV account.

Grandfathered Premier ($0 DVR fee) in contract until Feb, 2021. Current credits- $10 off Premier and $59 off Premier until Jan 11, 2020, 16 receivers, current bill $257.51/mth.

Called 619 number, waited 15 min on hold, on with rep for 8 minutes- no promotions whatsoever for me. Then she asked 'How did you get this number?' thing. I then asked about any STMax deals- she had none. I then asked any chance at Redzone for free like last year, she said she would transfer me to someone to do that for me, then sent me to the automated front line system, I then hung up.

I immediately called Loyalty (800-824-9077), asked the exact same questions. I said I was disconnected from last call, she immediately gave me $20 off/12mths, and a one time $10 discount. I then asked when HD charge of $10/mth will go away since SD is fading away and most everything is HD. She said 'I can remove that fee as long as you remain with DirecTV'. I said 'Really?'. She came back after speaking with her supervisor on how to do it, and not only removed the HD fee, but the $3/mth whole home fee forever (which I never asked about), since she said I'm on a higher tier/cost Premier account. I said I had never heard of that before, but thanks so much!! 

I asked about any ST deals- she said they had $12.25 off for 6 months for ST, and $16.25 off for 6 months for ST Max. I then asked any chance to reproduce free Redzone like I got last year, and she said 'No'. But she was really nice, and I complimented her up and down. She gave me her badge number to confirm credits to my account if needed in the future, since she could not give me a confirmation number on the call/transaction because I'm on the legacy system. I then asked to be transferred to her supervisor to give positive feedback on the call, which I did, and thanked the supervisor.

I was satisfied with the phone call, and got some things unexpectedly, so I am happy. No love on the football side of things yet for this upcoming season, but I will keep trying.

I checked on my online account, and under 'Recent Activity', the $10 and $20 credits appeared. However what was weird is that the HD and WHDVR fee credits appeared on 'My Orders and Service Calls', with a separate confirmation number. Maybe that's how they manipulate the system for those monthly credits.

Good luck!


----------



## MysteryMan

242424 said:


> Comparing DTV to "champagne" is laughable at best. lol





raott said:


> Lol....as though Directv is a premium service....they are just as crappy as the rest.


I never compared DIRECTV to champagne or being a premium service. What's laughable is the two of you don't know the meaning of the phrase "Champagne taste on a beer budget": Expensive or extravagant tastes or preferences that are beyond one's economic means.


----------



## raott

And you continue to refer to pay tv as some kind of luxury. It is a commodity...it is not a luxury, the same way a dishwasher is a commodity. It is priced and can be negotiated like a commodity. I can drive through poor neighborhoods and see half the houses with satellite dishes.

It's not 1985 anymore. Satellite and cable tv are ubiquitous. And "champagne tastes on a beer budget" means only one thing...equating Directv (which is just as crappy as everyone else) to being champagne and somehow better than the rest, it's not.



MysteryMan said:


> I never compared DIRECTV to champagne or being a premium service. What's laughable is the two of you don't know the meaning of the phrase "Champagne taste on a beer budget": Expensive or extravagant tastes or preferences that are beyond one's economic means.


----------



## MysteryMan

raott said:


> And you continue to refer to pay tv as some kind of luxury. It is a commodity...it is not a luxury, the same way a dishwasher is a commodity. It is priced and can be negotiated like a commodity. I can drive through poor neighborhoods and see half the houses with satellite dishes.
> 
> It's not 1985 anymore. Satellite and cable tv are ubiquitous. And "champagne tastes on a beer budget" means only one thing...equating Directv (which is just as crappy as everyone else) to being champagne and somehow better than the rest, it's not.


Luxury: A condition of abundance or great ease and comfort. Something adding to pleasure or comfort but not absolutely necessary...Very few people need Satellite, Cable or Streaming services. TV stations can still be acquired free by using a OTA. And it is still more economical to wash dishes in your kitchen sink than purchasing a dishwasher. DIRECTV may be crappy for people like you but it's still very expensive to use.


----------



## raott

Spend five minutes in the business world and learn how they define commodity and luxury. I did.



MysteryMan said:


> Luxury: A condition of abundance or great ease and comfort. Something adding to pleasure or comfort but not absolutely necessary...Very few people need Satellite, Cable or Streaming services. TV stations can still be acquired free by using a OTA. And it is still more economical to wash dishes in your kitchen sink than purchasing a dishwasher. DIRECTV may be crappy for people like you but it's still very expensive to use.


----------



## compnurd

raott said:


> Spend five minutes in the business world and learn how they define commodity and luxury. I did.


The entire debate on this is hilarious. Regardless if it is a commodity or a luxury... One does not need a 100-200 dollar a month Satellite TV service when a Free TV Option is available.. It is a want.. if you cant afford the want then it isnt Directv's problem. This is like being pissed at Audi because they dont make a 15k car with all of the bells and whistles of a 60k car to compete with Chevy You get what you pay for The ownious isnt on Directv to offer discounts and free sunday ticket to compete with the masses... If you get a discount great but they charge a premium for there service regardless if you think or do not think it is a premium service


----------



## B. Shoe

compnurd said:


> The entire debate on this is hilarious. Regardless if it is a commodity or a luxury... One does not need a 100-200 dollar a month Satellite TV service when a Free TV Option is available.. It is a want.. if you cant afford the want then it isnt Directv's problem. This is like being pissed at Audi because they dont make a 15k car with all of the bells and whistles of a 60k car to compete with Chevy You get what you pay for The ownious isnt on Directv to offer discounts and free sunday ticket to compete with the masses... If you get a discount great but they charge a premium for there service regardless if you think or do not think it is a premium service


Over the years, DIRECTV has had advancements and options available that help brand itself as a premium service in television delivery. Whether anyone wants to label it as "crappy" is a personal opinion that I won't attempt to change. But people shouldn't think that others don't buy into the notion that it's a step above other services.

What's the difference between YETI coolers and the brand that Walmart sells? In overall functionality, not a whole lot. But a lot of people still want to pay $400 for a YETI cooler, when the Walmart-brand cooler does the same thing at about 75% off the cost. I highly doubt that people are calling YETI to ask for half off of a $400 cooler.

Are DIRECTV's prices negotiable? Yes. Are they obligated to give you what you want? No. It's up to you as a consumer to determine whether the offer is worth it. It's business. There are a lot of people on this board that, for some reason, tend to take that personally.

This thread used to be really helpful. Now it's devolved into a complaint line because people feel entitled to 50% off their bill because "I could get that with (insert competition here.)"


----------



## compnurd

B. Shoe said:


> Over the years, DIRECTV has had advancements and options available that help brand itself as a premium service in television delivery. Whether you want to label it as "crappy" is anyone's personal opinion that I won't attempt to change. But don't think that people don't buy into the notion that it's a step above other services.
> 
> What's the difference between YETI coolers and the brand that Walmart sells? In overall functionality, not a whole lot. But a lot of people still want to pay $400 for a YETI cooler, when the Walmart-brand cooler does the same thing at about 75% off the cost. I highly doubt that people are calling YETI to ask for half off of a $400 cooler.
> 
> Are DIRECTV's prices negotiable? Yes. Are they obligated to give you what you want? No. It's up to you to determine whether the offer is worth it. It's business. There are a lot of people on this board that, for some reason, tend to take that personally.
> 
> This thread used to be really helpful. Now it's devolved into a complaint line because people feel entitled to 50% off their bill because "I could get that with (insert competition here.)"


It is a step above though... No one offers as many Top 125 channels in HD, No one offers as many sports packages that can be subscribed to, and with that offering all of those channels in HD, No one offers the amount of premium movie HD Channels =

Comcast, Spectrum, Verizon, Google come close but all are not there.

My Local cable company offers zero sports packages, missing about 7-8 major channels in HD and only offers the main premium movie channel in HD. All while charging basically the same amount as Directv... and they laugh at you when you ask for a discount


----------



## jw_rally

B. Shoe said:


> This thread used to be really helpful. Now it's devolved into a complaint line because people feel entitled to 50% off their bill because "I could get that with (insert competition here.)


This entire thread is going or has gone off the rails. Reading complaints about complainers isn't necessarily helpful either. DIRECTV set a precedent by giving many customers discounts. Their business model allowed for it. Now people expect it. That is not surprising.

For the first time in over 5 years, I have not been offered a fairly significant monthly discount for 12 months after calling in earlier this month. Now for the first time, as a 17 year DIRECTV customer I am ready to find another provider if a fairly significant monthly discount is not offered when I call back early next week before the NFL season starts.

NFL ST no longer interests me nearly as much as it used to and I believe I can find an alternative provider at a better price than DIRECTV's standard pricing.


----------



## B. Shoe

jw_rally said:


> NFL ST no longer interests me nearly as much as it used to and I believe I can find an alternative provider at a better price than DIRECTV's standard pricing.


Here's a "non-complaining about complainers" reply that is hopefully constructive conversation, instead. 

In previous years, when NFLST did garner more of your interest, were you willing to pay the full bill price, or were bill credits necessary for you to keep it? I had DIRECTV for five years, which isn't long in comparison to some on this board. In each year (the first year not applicable because it was part of the new subscriber deal) I had cash saved to pay for the package, in full, should I not receive bill credits to offset its cost. It was priority viewing to me, and one way or the other I was going to have it. But I knew bill credits were out there (thanks to help on this board) and took advantage of them. I knew I was playing a game, and might not win.

And I do agree with you. The expectation from many is that they should be receiving these larger discounts. But it's becoming apparent that the well is drying up for many. But the expectation from many still appears to be that they're going to win the game.


----------



## jw_rally

B. Shoe said:


> In previous years, when NFLST did garner more of your interest, were you willing to pay the full bill price, or were bill credits necessary for you to keep it?


 I believe I have had NFL ST since I became a DIRECTV customer in 2002. Early on I wasn't even aware discounts were available so I paid full price. Once I became aware discounts were available, I started calling annually in August to ask about ST discounts and I then became aware monthly loyalty discounts for an entire year were sometimes available. Some of the ST discounts were significant (I think I got it free twice, $99 a few times), but some seasons I did not receive that much of a discount. But I kept ST every year and DIRECTV service no matter the discounts.

Now, I am not as interested in ST and will not pay anywhere near full price. If they give me a great discount, super. If not, I am not likely to continue being a ST subscriber. If they don't offer a decent loyalty discount for the next 12 months, I will likely switch providers as well. There is just too much competition out there for me to justify paying DIRECTV standard pricing. I can afford it, I just don't think it holds as much value to me as it once did.

Also, not only have I been an NFL Sunday Ticket subscriber, but I have also subscribed to MLB Extra Innings, NHL Center Ice, and NBA League Pass for quite a number of years through DIRECTV as well.


----------



## Phil T

Things always change. At one time I enjoyed having lots of channels and the premiums and didn’t mind paying for them. I also enjoyed Sunday ticket.

Now I watch very little TV and a basic cable package is all I need. I do want multiple receivers and DVR functionality. Cable and TiVo work fine for what I want now. I did invest in a good OTA antenna and see the day coming when I go back to OTA only. 

But I am old enough to remember B&W TV and only three channels and somehow I survived.


----------



## James Long

raott said:


> And you continue to refer to pay tv as some kind of luxury. It is a commodity...it is not a luxury, the same way a dishwasher is a commodity.


I and my older brothers and sisters were the dishwashers when I was growing up. I guess I am a commodity in your definition?



raott said:


> Spend five minutes in the business world and learn how they define commodity and luxury. I did.


You spent five minutes? I have spent more than five minutes in the business world and have worked for companies with no cable or satellite (or dishwasher).

"A reasonably interchangeable good or material, bought and sold freely as an article of commerce. Commodities include agricultural products, fuels, and metals and are traded in bulk on a commodity exchange or spot market."
Dishwashers are products. TV is a service. I believe the real argument is whether TV is a luxury or an requirement. As noted, it is possible to run a business or have a home without any TV (or mechanical dishwashers). Depending on they type of business you may be more successful if you have TV (it is harder to sell TVs in retail if you don't have something to display, although a media server can work). But having TV is NOT a requirement.


----------



## linuspbmo

I have been reading this thread for a long time now and it has helped me get better deals. I appreciate the information that people post on how they have gotten discounts and even how they were denied discounts. What I don't find helpful and I do not appreciate is the same members that chime in on almost every post that is not a glowing endorsement of Directv. How is it helpful to constantly say "you don't deserve discounts, take it or leave it"? Perhaps we could start a new thread where people can post their experiences without the same members jumping on them. If you want to argue and fuss, there are plenty of other threads. Once again, I find this forum interesting and it has helped me many times. I just hope that people limit their posts to their experiences both positive and negative without people calling them entitled whiners.


----------



## codespy

So after discounts listed in post (#2053) from yesterday's call to the 9077 number for loyalty, I called the 0027 number tonight. No free ST or ST Max, and no free Redzone this time, but after no more credits existed last night on my account from the loyalty number, tonight some were available at the different phone number.  I got the Cinemax, Starz, Showtime, HBO credits of $7 off for six months on each, and $10 off for six months Sportspack. 

Between those $228 in credits, and the $250 in credits from last night's call, that more than covers ST Max for this year. The bonus is I also no longer have to pay for HD and WHDVR fee, ever (which is not calculated in the $478 in credits). I'm glad I got this phone call done, and I'm still on legacy DirecTV billing, and never threatened to quit or anything like that. I just asked what promotions/deals are available for a 20+ year customer on Premier tier. Thanks DirecTV, I'm hanging around for a while!


----------



## psumstr

Here's my experience:

My account had already been transferred/managed by AT&T. I have the choice plan with an HR54 and C51 mini (All fees included). I have an AT&T Wireless Unlimited Plus plan, so I get $25 a month video credit and $17.99 a month to offset HBO (these don't expire as long as I keep my wireless plan). On top of that, I was receiving an additional $55 a month credit for 12 months that expired about 2 weeks ago. A few days after my $55 discounts expired, the best offer via chat was $45 a month for 12 months. I ended up cancelling and was willing to give an OTA antenna a try with one of the streaming services. I really wanted to stay under $50 a month after taxes. 

My service was going to remain active till mid Sept. The same day I cancelled, I receive a win back email from AT&T. Something along the lines of "We miss you already. Call x number to make it up to you". I didn't think much of it until I decided to give a call today. The call was picked up directly by an awesome rep that reviewed my account offered me the following:

$55 a month for 12 months
Sunday Ticket Max for 2019
Starz for 3 months. Probably could have asked for other channels.

I took it since that would drop my bill for the choice plan to $37 before taxes and regional sports fee, about $48 after taxes and regional sports fee. (RS fee is about $8.50 in the Pittsburgh area). I found interesting that he mentioned that he was going to give me Sunday Ticket Max, not just regular ST because he saw I had that before, but I only got it the first year I signed up for service 3 years ago. I think I could have pressed for more, but I was happy with the offer since it got me to the same price I had been paying and under my $50 threshold. I'm not sure if everyone gets those win back emails, but I definitely think that's the way to go.


----------



## cariera

I had every intention of leaving Directv after my monthly credits stopped, so I called yesterday to see about a deal. The agent wanted to reduce my package as a solution, but that wouldn't work for me. So I set up a disconnection date. I figured with OTA, Netflix, Hulu and Prime I would be fine. I could also get Sling, Vue or Youtube if needed.

Got a call back today, and explained the reason for leaving was cost. I was offered:

$60 off/month for 12 months
NFL ST Max for $0
No committment.

I accepted the offer.

14 year customer, e-bill, Autopay


----------



## Tubaman-Z

My most recent discounts had rolled off about 2 months ago and my wife was asking if we were going to get Sunday Ticket this year (Bears fans living in Viking country.....). After checking here for the latest info I called 619-752-1401. Note: We have Choice and the Movies Extra Pack, a Genie 2, 2 wireless Genie minis, and a 4K Genie mini. Our latest bill was $136, we are signed up for auto-pay, and have been with DirecTV since about 1995. The conversation went something like this (note that they answered on the 1st ring):

DTV: Hi. How can I help you?
Me: Honestly, I'm just looking to lower my bill. Can you help?
DTV: Let's see what I can do. What's your account number? <goes away for 2-ish minutes>
DTV: So you're just trying to lower your bill? Are you happy with your current programming?
Me: Yes - that's right.
DTV: Do you watch much sports?
Me: Yes, we watch the sports that are in our package quite a bit.
DTV: OK, good. I can give you $60 off per month for the next 12 months with no contract.
Me: That's great! Thanks very much. Since you asked me if we watch much sports, with the NFL season starting soon are there any specials on Sunday Ticket?
DTV: Let me see.....nothing that I can give you for free. But I could take $12.25 off of each of the 6 monthly payments.
Me: How much is Sunday Ticket without the discount?
DTV: $48.99 per month for 6 months.
Me: OK - that sounds good. I'll take that as well. I was also wondering about getting an additional 4K Genie mini. What are my options there?
DTV: Well, because that would be an equipment change there would be a 24 month contract. (Note: I knew it was going to be 12 or 24 months, just wasn't sure).
Me: How much would it cost? 
DTV: The equipment itself would be no charge. You would have to pay a $24 installation fee. Would you like to schedule that?
Me: Yes, that sounds fine.
(skipping scheduling details, etc)

I asked for the rep's name and to be transferred to her supervisor to provide positive feedback. Overall it was a very positive and brief interaction. I've checked my account for recent activity and it shows me getting a "High Valued Customer" discount and the addition of Sunday Ticket. I realize that I'm now on the contract hook for 2 years and thus far less likely to get further discounts in year 2. But...we'll see. After 24 years I'm pretty unlikely to move anyway.

YMMV.


----------



## codespy

Like you, I always ask to get transferred to a supervisor afterwards to give positive feedback to a CSR, when I get a credit or a deal. I think it goes a long way.


----------



## Kuclas

Guys and gals. Directv just raised their prices even for “new” customers 2 weeks ago. 

I was looking at $55/month for xtra months 1-12 than $124/month 13-24 month with 1 year free hbo (I don’t need hbo since I have it with att wireless unlimited) but 1 year free hbo 

Now it’s $70/month for xtra plus 3 months free hbo

They did “increase” the Costco cash/Sams cash (pricing exact same at both) and online to around $300 gift card for directv new “subscribers “. It was $200 with $55/xtra

Just do the simple math. Over 12 months with new $70/month (plus extra for receivers) you will be paying $15/month x 12 extra so $180 extra over first 12 months vs the recently discontinued new subscriber $55/month

You do get $100 extra back in gift card. 

But it’s really a defacto price increase of around $6.67 a month increase (factoring in $100 more in gift cards) that just went into effect mid August 2019 for new customers.


----------



## compnurd

Kuclas said:


> Guys and gals. Directv just raised their prices even for "new" customers 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I was looking at $55/month for xtra months 1-12 than $124/month 13-24 month with 1 year free hbo (I don't need hbo since I have it with att wireless unlimited) but 1 year free hbo
> 
> Now it's $70/month for xtra plus 3 months free hbo
> 
> They did "increase" the Costco cash/Sams cash (pricing exact same at both) and online to around $300 gift card for directv new "subscribers ". It was $200 with $55/xtra
> 
> Just do the simple math. Over 12 months with new $70/month (plus extra for receivers) you will be paying $15/month x 12 extra so $180 extra over first 12 months vs the recently discontinued new subscriber $55/month
> 
> You do get $100 extra back in gift card.
> 
> But it's really a defacto price increase of around $6.67 a month increase (factoring in $100 more in gift cards) that just went into effect mid August 2019 for new customers.


They didn't raise there prices. They reduced the promo pricing


----------



## Kuclas

compnurd said:


> They didn't raise there prices. They reduced the promo pricing


Yes. The net affect ($100 increase in gift cards vs net $180 overall price increase over first 12 months). Net affect is still $80 more over 12 months

Whatever way you look at it it's still overall price increase.

I tried to get win back. But guess they didn't want me. It's not like I was paying a super cheap $45/month like others are paying I was paying $72/month plus I carried their home phone and att fiber optic internet.

I dunno what the analytics were for denying me a continued discount. Cause they lost me as a fiber internet customer as well due to lost of the bundle. And I've been a well paying att wireless customer for a long time.

But we all know the att ceo said they would par back on credits/promo as they roll off pre existing customers bills.

It's a game of chicken. Who blinks first.

I'm just glad we have competition in my area with spectrum offering aggressive pricing.

But the reality is market forces will ultimately determine prices.

The consumer balked at $300 cell phone bills (family plans EXCLUDING phone subsidy". Thus why cell phone companies started doing the $100 plus $20/line (no subsidy)

The consumer is balking at paying $100/plus cable/satellite pricing (average cable is I think $90/month. Average directv is $110/month).

I liked directv. Moreso the mrs is used to directv and didn't want to change.

So they are counting on consumers not cancelling.

Let it play out. I think big changes are coming in the next 12-18 months in the Industry. Something has got to give.


----------



## TV_Guy

Kuclas said:


> Yes. The net affect ($100 increase in gift cards vs net $180 overall price increase over first 12 months). Net affect is still $80 more over 12 months
> 
> Whatever way you look at it it's still overall price increase.
> 
> I tried to get win back. But guess they didn't want me. It's not like I was paying a super cheap $45/month like others are paying I was paying $72/month plus I carried their home phone and att fiber optic internet.
> 
> I dunno what the analytics were for denying me a continued discount. Cause they lost me as a fiber internet customer as well due to lost of the bundle. And I've been a well paying att wireless customer for a long time.
> 
> But we all know the att ceo said they would par back on credits/promo as they roll off pre existing customers bills.
> 
> It's a game of chicken. Who blinks first.
> 
> I'm just glad we have competition in my area with spectrum offering aggressive pricing.
> 
> But the reality is market forces will ultimately determine prices.
> 
> The consumer balked at $300 cell phone bills (family plans EXCLUDING phone subsidy". Thus why cell phone companies started doing the $100 plus $20/line (no subsidy)
> 
> The consumer is balking at paying $100/plus cable/satellite pricing (average cable is I think $90/month. Average directv is $110/month).
> 
> I liked directv. Moreso the mrs is used to directv and didn't want to change.
> 
> So they are counting on consumers not cancelling.
> 
> Let it play out. I think big changes are coming in the next 12-18 months in the Industry. Something has got to give.


I think Directv realizes they can't compete with OTT services so they let customers with decent internet and no data caps leave for OTT. They seem to be offering smaller discounts to only compete with cable. Probably just enough in many cases to cover the internet pricing difference between a cable bundle and internet only. Altice has a new gimmick to limit churn by offering a lifetime $64.99 triple play to new customers. Of course with a package upgrade, equipment fees, broadcast and sports fees and taxes you are easily looking at $130 for 2 receivers. And the fees are not subject to any cap in future years.


----------



## Seginus

Just made my annual discount call. I had $60/12mo and $17/6mo (HBO, Starz, Show). Called the 9077 number. Immediately offered $45/12 and $21/6 (H,St,Sh). Accepted although I was dropping Starz and Showtime. Still received $7/6mo off HBO.

Sunday Ticket Max offer was $16.50/mo off. About what I got last year. Am ok with it. As I posted in the Sunday Ticket thread, the rep did say that if ST/STMax is on your account, either billed or just set for autorenewal, you won't get the free offers (sounded good, not sure if totally true but..). She removed the autorenewal and I guess we will see what happens next season.


----------



## jimmie57

I just called 877-999-1083 AT&T number.
Asked for help with my bill. customer since 1996 with the XTRA package..
Gave me $7 off HBO and STARZ and $5 off SHOW for 6 months each.
Gave me $30 off for 12 months.
He sent me an email showing what my bill will look like.
At the bottom it showed my bill as going to be $7 more than it was last month.
He then told me to just pay X amount. I am on Auto pay and changing what is asked for is a disaster waiting to happen. I explained to him that the computers are what is communicating and if I paid the lesser amount I would then get a late charge.
The proper thing to do is just let autopay pay the higher bill, then you will have a credit for the difference on the next months bill.


----------



## Grover4772

If you have credits or promotions the best chance to get more is to wait till they drop off the bill. We have credits falling off here in a week and was told since credits already are on that there were none that can be had. Asked if the best thing to do is to call back after they fall off and he said yes.


----------



## technoarch

Just chatted with AT&T as my $60/month expires this month. I tried calling in August and they stated to wait until all of my discounts dropped off of my account.

For fun I asked what promotions I will have once my $60/month offer expires. Angel (the chat representative), goes on an extended hold and comes back and says that since I have my wireless and fiber bundled, the $60/month off promotion would not end. I have the chat transcript so we shall see if this all holds true. (FINGERS CROSSED!)


----------



## jcwest

technoarch said:


> Just chatted with AT&T as my $60/month expires this month. I tried calling in August and they stated to wait until all of my discounts dropped off of my account.
> 
> For fun I asked what promotions I will have once my $60/month offer expires. Angel (the chat representative), goes on an extended hold and comes back and says that since I have my wireless and fiber bundled, the $60/month off promotion would not end. I have the chat transcript so we shall see if this all holds true. (FINGERS CROSSED!)


How do I get to DirecTV Chat?

J C


----------



## technoarch

jcwest said:


> How do I get to DirecTV Chat?
> 
> J C


AT&T DIRECTV - Customer Support, Live Chat, and Contact Numbers

scroll down to and click "Chat Live"


----------



## b4pjoe

And then you will probably get a virtual assistant that can only tell you to call.


----------



## technoarch

b4pjoe said:


> And then you will probably get a virtual assistant that can only tell you to call.


Not for me. Worked very well and nice to have a chat transcript of the conversation if there are ever any issues.


----------



## b4pjoe

It is hit and miss. Every now and then I get a real person. Most times I get a virtual assistant.


----------



## bjlc

well kids.. Guess what.. go head.. get your rotten tomatoes , or cabbage or what ever you want to throw at me.. I found out that I got LIED TO BY ATT / DIRECTV.. I called back in July and spoke to some one and was told that I would get in essence $60.. $30 in monthly off the top and then remove the hd fee and some other fees.. Well the CRS didn't write down the " other fees" .. and now all I got was $30 off.. NOTHING ELSE.. and I called today and got shoved to some ATT call center where the people there wouldn't know directv from a grapefruit.. . and was out and out told WE will NOT HONOR what this csr said.. and you can look back as I posted here july 11th.. and we don't care if "he lied " tough crap.. .i don't know how many people I sold directv to in the past 17 years .. but I would never ever do or say anything positive about them again.. and I WILL NEVER BUY AN ATT PRODUCT if my life was on the line.. I am sick to my stomach.. THEY CAN "CUT MY GRASS" for all I care.. they asked numerous times to change my programming.. especially since I have choice plus.. but neither person I talked to . knew any thing about DIrectv.. NOTHING.. they just dont give a .. they lied .. they know that they lied and they refused to fix it. .


----------



## MysteryMan

bjlc said:


> well kids.. Guess what.. go head.. get your rotten tomatoes , or cabbage or what ever you want to throw at me.. I found out that I got LIED TO BY ATT / DIRECTV.. I called back in July and spoke to some one and was told that I would get in essence $60.. $30 in monthly off the top and then remove the hd fee and some other fees.. Well the CRS didn't write down the " other fees" .. and now all I got was $30 off.. NOTHING ELSE.. and I called today and got shoved to some ATT call center where the people there wouldn't know directv from a grapefruit.. . and was out and out told WE will NOT HONOR what this csr said.. and you can look back as I posted here july 11th.. and we don't care if "he lied " tough crap.. .i don't know how many people I sold directv to in the past 17 years .. but I would never ever do or say anything positive about them again.. and I WILL NEVER BUY AN ATT PRODUCT if my life was on the line.. I am sick to my stomach.. THEY CAN "CUT MY GRASS" for all I care.. they asked numerous times to change my programming.. especially since I have choice plus.. but neither person I talked to . knew any thing about DIrectv.. NOTHING.. they just dont give a .. they lied .. they know that they lied and they refused to fix it. .


One doesn't need any rotten tomatoes or cabbage. Your post history will reveal that through the years you have continuously complained about DIRECTV but continue to remain a customer. If you're that unsatisfied change your service provider!


----------



## LC66

psumstr said:


> Here's my experience:
> 
> My account had already been transferred/managed by AT&T. I have the choice plan with an HR54 and C51 mini (All fees included). I have an AT&T Wireless Unlimited Plus plan, so I get $25 a month video credit and $17.99 a month to offset HBO (these don't expire as long as I keep my wireless plan). On top of that, I was receiving an additional $55 a month credit for 12 months that expired about 2 weeks ago. A few days after my $55 discounts expired, the best offer via chat was $45 a month for 12 months. I ended up cancelling and was willing to give an OTA antenna a try with one of the streaming services. I really wanted to stay under $50 a month after taxes.
> 
> My service was going to remain active till mid Sept. The same day I cancelled, I receive a win back email from AT&T. Something along the lines of "We miss you already. Call x number to make it up to you". I didn't think much of it until I decided to give a call today. The call was picked up directly by an awesome rep that reviewed my account offered me the following:
> 
> $55 a month for 12 months
> Sunday Ticket Max for 2019
> Starz for 3 months. Probably could have asked for other channels.
> 
> I took it since that would drop my bill for the choice plan to $37 before taxes and regional sports fee, about $48 after taxes and regional sports fee. (RS fee is about $8.50 in the Pittsburgh area). I found interesting that he mentioned that he was going to give me Sunday Ticket Max, not just regular ST because he saw I had that before, but I only got it the first year I signed up for service 3 years ago. I think I could have pressed for more, but I was happy with the offer since it got me to the same price I had been paying and under my $50 threshold. I'm not sure if everyone gets those win back emails, but I definitely think that's the way to go.


Question: Were you able to get back the $25 Video Loyalty Credit and $17.99 HBO Credit when you re-instated? I have the same discounts and my $60/month credit just rolled off yesterday.


----------



## psumstr

LC66 said:


> Question: Were you able to get back the $25 Video Loyalty Credit and $17.99 HBO Credit when you re-instated? I have the same discounts and my $60/month credit just rolled off yesterday.


Yes, those are ongoing and tied to your wireless plan. As long as you have the Unlimited Plus wireless plan and don't cancel it, you can sign up for one of the eligible video services and you'll get those automatically.

More info here: https://www.att.com/esupport/article.html#!/wireless/KM1186246?gsi=17qaln


----------



## armchair

bjlc said:


> well kids.. Guess what.. go head.. get your rotten tomatoes , or cabbage or what ever you want to throw at me.. I found out that I got LIED TO BY ATT / DIRECTV.. I called back in July and spoke to some one and was told that I would get in essence $60.. $30 in monthly off the top and then remove the hd fee and some other fees.. Well the CRS didn't write down the " other fees" .. and now all I got was $30 off.. NOTHING ELSE.. and I called today and got shoved to some ATT call center where the people there wouldn't know directv from a grapefruit.. . and was out and out told WE will NOT HONOR what this csr said.. and you can look back as I posted here july 11th.. and we don't care if "he lied " tough crap.. .i don't know how many people I sold directv to in the past 17 years .. but I would never ever do or say anything positive about them again.. and I WILL NEVER BUY AN ATT PRODUCT if my life was on the line.. I am sick to my stomach.. THEY CAN "CUT MY GRASS" for all I care.. they asked numerous times to change my programming.. especially since I have choice plus.. but neither person I talked to . knew any thing about DIrectv.. NOTHING.. they just dont give a .. they lied .. they know that they lied and they refused to fix it. .


Don't fret. Put all the details into a Better Business Bureau dispute, online. I've done as much after the frustration and could have just avoided the nonsense if I had done it sooner.

You'll likely find AT&T wants to resolve this before arbitration. AT&T and DirecTV maintain a very good BBB rating. You wouldn't have to look far back in this thread to see recent results through BBB either.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## slovell

I finally scored and got my bill lowered from $170.24 to $109.95 for 12 months with no commitment. I went through two call centers in India who each offered a one time one month discount of $15.00 which I turned down. After much back and forth I was finally transferred to Retention and linked with a very nice lady named Hannah in the US who went through my account and offered me the $109.95 for 12 months no commitment deal. I received an itemized comfirmation email from AT&T an hour or so later after ending the call. After 12 years as a Directv customer, 30 years as an AT&T customer, I finally caught a break. I've concluded that it really does matter who you talk to as to what you'll receive. Hannah spent a lot of time on the call with me finding me every discount she could dig up and, for once, it finally worked out in my favor.


----------



## tsduke

Best I could get was $45/month for 12 months by upping my package from Choice to extra. She also threw in the NFL ticket.

I will probably be leaving anyway since my local fox is in it's 4th month of dispute and it's football season.


----------



## Ozone8

Today I called the 9077 number and spoke with a pleasant young lady who could offer almost nothing of value. The first option was going down from the Xtra package to a lower tier which I rejected. Then she offered a free six months of the sports package (48 channels or mediocrity) which I turned down. The final offer was a mere four months of free Showtime.

After setting up a disconnect date she asked if I was willing to talk to the "VIP team" who would likely have some real, meaningful discounts to offer. When I agreed I was put on hold but she somehow sent me to a complete wrong number and I was connected with a K-12 school in Arizona. How does that happen? 

So it looks like the time has come to cut the cord and move to Sony Playstation Vue. Unless someone has a better suggestion? Any chance DirecTV might contact me with a legitimate discount offer?


----------



## tsduke

Sure they will call...probably after the disconnect though.


----------



## itzme

Has anyone cancelled recently in order to get the return boxes that supposedly have a good offer printed on them? If so, what is that offer and how long did it take between shut-off and getting those boxes?


----------



## DrZ

I spoke a very nice rep over the weekend who offered me some discounts (which I accepted). Is there any way to make sure she actually applied the discounts we discussed to my account using the AT&T website or will I need to wait for my bill to be generated at the end of the month?


----------



## daniloni

itzme said:


> Has anyone cancelled recently in order to get the return boxes that supposedly have a good offer printed on them? If so, what is that offer and how long did it take between shut-off and getting those boxes?


I cancelled and they didn't send me return boxes. They told me to take my boxes (just my DVRs, not even the clients) to a FedEx Office store where they would pack and send the stuff back to DirecTV. I got a receipt at the FedEx office store.


----------



## satcrazy

MysteryMan said:


> The basic purpose of Social Security is the following...To provide for the material needs of individuals and families...To protect aged and disabled persons against the expenses of illnesses that may otherwise use up their savings...To keep families together...To give children the chance to grow up healthy and secure. It's not for keeping up with the increases of AT&T. I can only imagine the frustration of being limited to a fixed income. That is why I made the decision of making the Army a career followed by investing in income properties so that would not be my fate.


Could you please post a link from SS that gives this description? I've searched
and cannot find it. 
I've dutifully paid into SS, and know FIRST HAND -from taking care of BOTH aging parents that SS does in no way live up to what you describe here.
Not everyone who paid into and deserves what SS promises gets it. Knowing what I learned first hand, SS is a farce of huge proportions. The loop holes makes sure of that. 
"Thank you for your service", but there are more struggling seniors out there than you can possibly imagine.
A senior discount would be in order here, considering generationX went the way of streaming, and the tv watching poulation aren't kids.


----------



## satcrazy

Gregg Nowell said:


> Dish will give a lot to get DTV customers. Now, there is a $300 Visa Cash Card on top of their promo offering. Call DTV and tell them you want to cancel, they'll tell you if there is a charge. The $300 gift card should pay for any charge.


I keep getting $300 visa card offers from Direct.

Read the small print. Directs card has to be spent in the first 75 days after you sign up. Which means I can't use it later to offset year number two.
The second "gotcha" is FINE PRINT- New customer pricing Does NOT kick in until AFTER month # 3. No thanks.


----------



## James Long

satcrazy said:


> Could you please post a link from SS that gives this description? I've searched and cannot find it.


Course: Introduction to Social Security

Whether or not Social Security is living up to the purpose is not a question for this forum.


----------



## armchair

I never got an email copy of my DirecTV paperless billing for early September. Called to ask why, expecting the bad news that my account had just switched to AT&T. But no. Even now with rumors AT&T may be looking to sell DirecTV; maybe the account switching should stop?

Asked about some expiring credits and the lady offered to make them permanent ongoing bill credits. Put me on hold but came back and said sorry; but they don't expire for a few more months. Looked over by bill and offered ongoing credit on my whole home DVR fee. She said the goal is to have my fees on an ongoing credit. I agreed but informed her that if she'd review my account, DirecTV removed one of my ongoing credits that was supposed to accomplish just that months ago. She tried again but came with the same answer again; too many months out.

Oh well, took the whole home ongoing credit offer. It's been offered before but I refused it because I was asking for more.

I do wish DirecTV could do better with tech support ongoing issues. Guide data missing for series links on science channel. And Boolean searched auto record series links frequently not scheduling though search finds matching events. She transferred me to tech support and had her own discussion with them; I could hear end of conversation as I was removed from hold. I've complained about this recently and little has been done yet. I was promised a callback by a caseworker on a previous tech call but that didn't happen. Can't stress enough that these should be hanging fruit that can be fixed and closed soon enough. Noted after much discussion to understand the issue. Whatever good that does; it's not something that a typical refresh of services or RBR will fix.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## armchair

Just called the retention used for legacy DirecTV: (800) 824-9077

After a delay the agent asks for a pin. Don't recall a pin? She says she was trying to find me in the AT&T directory.

I'm not there; I'm legacy DirecTV. Ok she says, I'll look there.

Apparently both account directories are available there now. AT&T is default? Could be unless the agent wasn't aware what department she was sitting in.

Oh, she also said she couldn't place an order for legacy DirecTV accounts. I was just asking about using my TV as a client rather than a laggy and freezing client box I tired of and returned it. She says she needs to talk to DirecTV support? Odd.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## miguel29

Tried the new myatt chat (as chat not available on DirecTV web)on Monday. I typed in if there where any loyalty credits.First chat agent said nothing on my account ,and I will switch you to loyalty.Loyalty chat agent said let me review your account and what channels do you watch? I replied we are very happy on extra.Chat agent came right back with I can give you $60/12 NO CONTRACT can I get that started for you? Replied faster than any...yes, thank you, I will (maybe 5 minutes in all chat) So in the last 3 weekish had a $55/12 roll off —turned down with a polite thank you a couple $5/12 a $35/12/12 contract-from VIP dept.(all w/FreeST)—took a $54 “bridge” 1month credit & Free ST then this $60/12


----------



## lemmalone

Does anyone have suggestions for timing an attempt to renew discounts? My last discounted payment is due tomorrow Oct. 1 and my prices go up on Oct. 11 by about $50. I've seen a general recommendation to wait, but I'm not sure when to try next, and I'd rather not pay a month at a higher rate. Also, the timing matters because I plan to get the NHLCI package, but don't want to subscribe to it and then switch to another provider, which I might do if I don't get some good discounts. Also, does anyone know at what point I am obligated to pay for another month? I've seen some discussion in this thread but didn't get a clear idea, and I have more or less given up trying to get information from the D* website.

Final unrelated question. I have an old HR20 and H21(?) and the HR20 has been doing some flaky stuff (major pixellation with blocks of screen fading in and out) during commercials (so I don't know if it's a problem only with commercials). If I try to replace one or both, will I be pushed into a time commitment? I know it's partly an equipment question, but it has to do with my overall decision about the service. Thanks alot!


----------



## MysteryMan

lemmalone said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for timing an attempt to renew discounts? My last discounted payment is due tomorrow Oct. 1 and my prices go up on Oct. 11 by about $50. I've seen a general recommendation to wait, but I'm not sure when to try next, and I'd rather not pay a month at a higher rate. Also, the timing matters because I plan to get the NHLCI package, but don't want to subscribe to it and then switch to another provider, which I might do if I don't get some good discounts. Also, does anyone know at what point I am obligated to pay for another month? I've seen some discussion in this thread but didn't get a clear idea, and I have more or less given up trying to get information from the D* website.
> 
> Final unrelated question. I have an old HR20 and H21(?) and the HR20 has been doing some flaky stuff (major pixellation with blocks of screen fading in and out) during commercials (so I don't know if it's a problem only with commercials). If I try to replace one or both, will I be pushed into a time commitment? I know it's partly an equipment question, but it has to do with my overall decision about the service. Thanks alot!


If you upgrade your equipment it will trigger a new commitment. If you have defective equipment replaced for like equipment it will not trigger a new commitment.


----------



## lemmalone

MysteryMan said:


> If you upgrade your equipment it will trigger a new commitment. If you have defective equipment replaced for like equipment it will not trigger a new commitment.


Thank you for your response. Do you know how defective it has to be?


----------



## MysteryMan

lemmalone said:


> Thank you for your response. Do you know how defective it has to be?


When corrective measures fail to resolve your equipment's issue it's defective and needs to be replaced.


----------



## lemmalone

MysteryMan said:


> When corrective measures fail to resolve your equipment's issue it's defective and needs to be replaced.


Thanks again.


----------



## armj1978

lemmalone said:


> Final unrelated question. I have an old HR20 and H21(?) and the HR20 has been doing some flaky stuff (major pixellation with blocks of screen fading in and out) during commercials (so I don't know if it's a problem only with commercials). If I try to replace one or both, will I be pushed into a time commitment? I know it's partly an equipment question, but it has to do with my overall decision about the service. Thanks alot!


Your HR20 is not defective, I have the same issue with my two HR20-100's. It's the targeted commercials (from the harddrive). It has gotten better over time, now it will recover on it's own and go back to the live stream when done. They use to freeze the picture and I would have to rewind to before the commercial to get the picture back then fast forward past the targeted commercial. But if you're looking for new equipment, technically it is defective because it does not work as it's supposed to and they are not working on fixing it.


----------



## lemmalone

armj1978 said:


> Your HR20 is not defective, I have the same issue with my two HR20-100's. It's the targeted commercials (from the harddrive). It has gotten better over time, now it will recover on it's own and go back to the live stream when done. They use to freeze the picture and I would have to rewind to before the commercial to get the picture back then fast forward past the targeted commercial. But if you're looking for new equipment, technically it is defective because it does not work as it's supposed to and they are not working on fixing it.


OK, thank you. That seems to fit what I'm seeing, and at once point for a while it was much worse. At that point I did resets, not thinking to rewind.


----------



## Ms. J

Well I got my bill today & didn't see my monthly credit and there was a ST charge as well. I was furious when I called VIP & the rep claimed there was a glitch, credited account (saw immediately), and said that the problem shouldn't be there on subsequent bills. I hate when you have a credit & they say "there was a credit & applied to my bill" as if that's acceptable. Yeah, the credit is there, it's not correct. If it was I wouldn't be calling!


----------



## armchair

My ongoing credit promised last week was missed in my bill today.

VIP department was no help; offered 12 month expiring credit. Refused. Transferred me to AT&T with long hold.

Hung up and called retention. The lady confirmed it was offered but not given. Placed me on hold to confer with another dept and later says it's fixed now. One time credit given for this month which was confirmed via email.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms. J

armchair said:


> My ongoing credit promised last week was missed in my bill today.
> 
> VIP department was no help; offered 12 month expiring credit. Refused. Transferred me to AT&T with long hold.
> 
> Hung up and called retention. The lady confirmed it was offered but not given. Placed me on hold to confer with another dept and later says it's fixed now. One time credit given for this month which was confirmed via email.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


It's convenient that some of these discounts given, contracts agreed to, don't show up this month. I'm so tired of their excuses. And I didn't realize that programming prices went up this month either. So now I'm paying $27 more a month for Choice package.


----------



## armchair

Ms. J said:


> It's convenient that some of these discounts given, contracts agreed to, don't show up this month. I'm so tired of their excuses. And I didn't realize that programming prices went up this month either. So now I'm paying $27 more a month for Choice package.


My programming has went up $9 this year. Recently too. But in my case, they were delayed from earlier this year because my 12 month discount after returning to DirecTV had delayed them until August.

Maybe yours were delayed too? This expiring promo period was written in my bill. I knew an increase was coming and when, though a month later than expected. I factored that into an amount I would accept when my expiring credit was renewed. Funny, I was asked how I knew by the VIP department, tasking me to explain my bill to him. Laughable.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## armj1978

Ms. J said:


> Well I got my bill today & didn't see my monthly credit and there was a ST charge as well. I was furious when I called VIP & the rep claimed there was a glitch, credited account (saw immediately), and said that the problem shouldn't be there on subsequent bills. I hate when you have a credit & they say "there was a credit & applied to my bill" as if that's acceptable. Yeah, the credit is there, it's not correct. If it was I wouldn't be calling!


I looked at my bill yesterday and my promised credit for contract extension was not listed. Sunday Ticket did show as $0, so I figured I would wait until 30 days from when I called and it was promised. After reading your post I will be calling back tomorrow because it should have showed up shortly after it was promised.


----------



## Scottgb

I just called, the best I could do was a $30 a month discount as a "Thank you for being a loyal DirecTv customer". I've always been able to get at least $50 off a month in the past. I took it for now, when the NFL season is over I might look elsewhere.


----------



## spiketoo

My 12 month $60 fell off and not quite satisfied with the $20 now offered. Had no problem saying let's cancel it then. Date set for end of billing cycle on the 25th and then I was transferred to 'VIP' cause of course, he couldn't transfer me if he didn't put the cancellation in. Whatever. Lady said nothing she could do until the cancellation was implemented and THEN I could call back and get some new customer deals. Told here not interested. I have no problem looking for alternatives and may even look at Cox cable since I have their ISP and (perish the thought), I can get some bundle prices. 

Held off on leaving DTV only for Center Ice but now I'm 'happy' with the pic quality of NHLTV streamed at 300 mbp on 4K AndoridTV.


----------



## lemmalone

To follow my previous, I called yesterday and was offered $20/mo for a year. I have had $45/mo and discounted Showtime for a year, both of them expiring Oct. 11. I called the 800 288 2020 number, because I was switched to an ATT acct. and asked for retention. A very nice rep. said he could do the $20 but thought I would do better by waiting until after the 11h, but did mention that I would then be paying a month at full price. I'm thinking about it, unsure because I don't want to get NHLCI and then switch elsewhere. So my experience was similar to the previous poster's, and I also am happy with NHL.tv picture (usually better than CI), but I really liked having both last year.


----------



## rainydave

My wife called the other day and was offered $20/mo for a year. She also got them to upgrade our HR44 & HR24 to an HR14 and two C61Ks. 
We had the install set for yesterday between 1p & 4p. Around 3:30p I received a text: "Hi, it's AT&T. We are very sorry but we won't be able to make it to your scheduled appointment. If you'd like to reschedule, reply CHANGE"
We called the loyalty department and attempted to get a new appointment. They pushed it out a week. So, we cancelled the equipment upgrade so that we wouldn't be locked into another 2 year contract. Time to start looking at other options after 18 years with DTV. AT&T seems to have royally screwed up the customer service experience.


----------



## Lodi25

I currently have a $50 off per month discount that started earlier this year. However I finally cancelled today after 19 years. A few weeks ago I signed up for a free 3-week trial of YouTube TV. I did a test and was rarely watching DirecTV at all for a few days and I didn't really miss it at all and even with the DirecTV discount it's still is a lot cheaper going with YouTube TV. The only negative is no A&E (no LIVE PD).


----------



## techguy88

Lodi25 said:


> I currently have a $50 off per month discount that started earlier this year. However I finally cancelled today after 19 years. A few weeks ago I signed up for a free 3-week trial of YouTube TV. I did a test and was rarely watching DirecTV at all for a few days and I didn't really miss it at all and even with the DirecTV discount it's still is a lot cheaper going with YouTube TV. The only negative is no A&E (no LIVE PD).


As a cheap solution you could always get AT&T's Watch TV for $15/mo. It comes with the A&E Networks (A&E, Lifetime, LMN, FYI, Viceland), Crown Media (Hallmark, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries), the Viacom channels (Nick, Nicktoons, TeenNick, MTV, MTV 2, VH1, BET, Comedy Central, TV Land), Boomerang, Game Show Network and Audience that are not available on YouTube TV and would fill the gap in major groups nicely.

Another option is adding Philo for $20/mo and you would get all the A&E Networks, Crown Media and Viacom channels. You would also get all the Discovery Networks that YouTube TV doesn't carry like Destination America, DIY, etc.

This way you can still get A&E for Live PD.


----------



## Lodi25

techguy88 said:


> As a cheap solution you could always get AT&T's Watch TV for $15/mo. It comes with the A&E Networks (A&E, Lifetime, LMN, FYI, Viceland), Crown Media (Hallmark, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries), the Viacom channels (Nick, Nicktoons, TeenNick, MTV, MTV 2, VH1, BET, Comedy Central, TV Land), Boomerang, Game Show Network and Audience that are not available on YouTube TV and would fill the gap in major groups nicely.
> 
> Another option is adding Philo for $20/mo and you would get all the A&E Networks, Crown Media and Viacom channels. You would also get all the Discovery Networks that YouTube TV doesn't carry like Destination America, DIY, etc.
> 
> This way you can still get A&E for Live PD.


Thanks for the information, I actually have been looking at Philo TV too. I noticed there are a ton of other people that subscribe both to YouTube TV & Philo TV because of the missing channels that YouTube doesn't offer. Unfortunately Philo isn't available on Xbox One or on Samsung (both of these are in my living room). But I do have 3 other TVs that run off of Amazon Fire and the app is available on those. I also have been looking at Sling TV to fill in the missing gap, until Philo is available on Xbox One.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

My credits rolled off recently. I called in today and was offered $60.00 off a month for year, plus $5.00 off a month for 6 months for the sports pack, and $9.00 off a month for 4 months for the NHLCI package.

Not too shabby.


----------



## bnwrx

TheRatPatrol said:


> My credits rolled off recently. I called in today and was offered $60.00 off a month for year, plus $5.00 off a month for 6 months for the sports pack, and $9.00 off a month for 4 months for the NHLCI package.
> 
> Not too shabby.


Good for you....
Has your acct been transfered to ATT or are you still dealing with Directv?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

bnwrx said:


> Good for you....
> Has your acct been transfered to ATT or are you still dealing with Directv?


AT&T


----------



## longhorn23

TheRatPatrol said:


> AT&T


Which number did you call?


----------



## specialkd24

Thoughts need from the group.

I had a $70 monthly credit expire (it was $60 the year before that), which I know is really good. I just called and they offered $10 for 12 months. I told them I would wait to see if something better came.

Should I call back in a day or two and see if someone different can help me ... or use the online chat maybe. Any thoughts?


----------



## bnwrx

I have the same story.....$70 credit expired.....been offered $0 for 6 weeks....tried both phone and chat.....acct was transfered to ATT in Jan this year. We're 23 year customers....always paid on time...out of contract for years...paid for CenterIce every year....paid for ST nearly every year....Things are different with these ATT people...Came very close to switching this week to our local(small) cable company because of the ongoing station dispute with Altitude Sports channel(Avalanche/Nugget games). Ironically our local cable co. has that channel....decided that DTV still has a lot to offer, despite it being very expensive for us.....will try again in the future to see if discounts are available...


----------



## inkahauts

The funny part to me is,most cable companies do not ever negotiate their prices just because. You have to add more services if they will even consider anything. After a year of spectrum that’s their price take it or leave it for their tv in my area.


----------



## lparsons21

inkahauts said:


> The funny part to me is,most cable companies do not ever negotiate their prices just because. You have to add more services if they will even consider anything. After a year of spectrum that's their price take it or leave it for their tv in my area.


Yep, that is a fairly usual practice of theirs. BUT, if you can sub to their cable TV you can sub only to their internet service and go streaming. The only real downside is live sports, most everything else is available. 
From my research it appears that when you hit the full retail price of cable, even with bundling, internet from them with streaming subscriptions will save you some money, maybe even a lot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## billjoy

My bill went up $200/month due to a combination of my contract expiration, NFL Sunday ticket, and a slight bump in my package. I called back and was offered $30/month discount... nothing more. If I took that discount and downgraded my package I could just barely get it under $200, but there isn't a chance I'm paying that to watch TV. And they won't let me cancel ST.

In other words, if it takes cancellation and moving to another service to get my bill back under control, this is the point where I may be best off walking after 20+ years.


----------



## compnurd

billjoy said:


> My bill went up $200/month due to a combination of my contract expiration, NFL Sunday ticket, and a slight bump in my package. I called back and was offered $30/month discount... nothing more. If I took that discount and downgraded my package I could just barely get it under $200, but there isn't a chance I'm paying that to watch TV. And they won't let me cancel ST.
> 
> In other words, if it takes cancellation and moving to another service to get my bill back under control, this is the point where I may be best off walking after 20+ years.


Later


----------



## billjoy

Thanks buddy.


----------



## techguy88

billjoy said:


> My bill went up $200/month due to a combination of my contract expiration, NFL Sunday ticket, and a slight bump in my package. I called back and was offered $30/month discount... nothing more. If I took that discount and downgraded my package I could just barely get it under $200, but there isn't a chance I'm paying that to watch TV. And they won't let me cancel ST.
> 
> In other words, if it takes cancellation and moving to another service to get my bill back under control, this is the point where I may be best off walking after 20+ years.


TBH with Sunday Ticket and any sports package with any provider they do advise you can't cancel them after the season starts. DirecTV always gives a grace period, with Sunday Ticket the last day to cancel it was September 22, 2019 this year. At this point anyone wanting to cancel the NFL ST are locked into it as per the terms and conditions. Depending on when it began to auto-renew and how many installments you have left the charge will go away.


----------



## MysteryMan

billjoy said:


> My bill went up $200/month due to a combination of my contract expiration, NFL Sunday ticket, and a slight bump in my package. I called back and was offered $30/month discount... nothing more. If I took that discount and downgraded my package I could just barely get it under $200, but there isn't a chance I'm paying that to watch TV. And they won't let me cancel ST.
> 
> In other words, if it takes cancellation and moving to another service to get my bill back under control, this is the point where I may be best off walking after 20+ years.


As I have posted many times, the discount well isn't bottomless. If the price is too high either tighten your belt or cancel your service and go with a provider that's more affordable for you. As for Sunday Ticket, you obviously didn't read the fine print (that's where the really important information is located). It clearly states "Up until two weeks after the 2020 season starts, you can cancel anytime and receive applicable refund".


----------



## billjoy

MysteryMan said:


> As for Sunday Ticket, you obviously didn't read the fine print (that's where the really important information is located). It clearly states "Up until two weeks after the 2020 season starts, you can cancel anytime and receive applicable refund".


You're right I was not aware of the cancellation date because I've never cancelled it... I've had ST since it started. DirecTV auto-renews it without my consent (consent being not cancelling), so I haven't a clue where the fine print is, as I just see the charge appear on my bill each year.

So, yes, I assumed too many things... that loyalty deals still existed, that further deals would exist with DirecTV bleeding subscribers (along with most premium services), and that ST, like most programming, can be prorated.

Regardless, I'm going to have to talk more to CS, as my final credit was revoked a month early, exacerbating the final shocking bill.


----------



## Paul Doig

Called sept 29th to switch to dish. I was on phone for an hour, record this, listen to this disclosure told 5 times what I was ordering and installation date. Money taken iut of checking account, credit check etc. I call oct 9th to just make sure they are installing on Oct 11. Told sales is closed and my account was nevwr fully activated, and not set for insulation. I have already cancelled directv. Does Dish screw things up as bad as directv? How the hell does this happen? Oh, call back in morning...blah blah blah


----------



## MysteryMan

billjoy said:


> You're right I was not aware of the cancellation date because I've never cancelled it... I've had ST since it started. DirecTV auto-renews it without my consent (consent being not cancelling), so I haven't a clue where the fine print is, as I just see the charge appear on my bill each year.
> 
> So, yes, I assumed too many things... that loyalty deals still existed, that further deals would exist with DirecTV bleeding subscribers (along with most premium services), and that ST, like most programming, can be prorated.
> 
> Regardless, I'm going to have to talk more to CS, as my final credit was revoked a month early, exacerbating the final shocking bill.


Again, you need to read the fine print (NFL Sunday Ticket renews automatically at the prevailing rate unless you call to cancel prior to start of season.). It's always been that way. Seeing how you admit to not having a clue I suggest you use a "Power of Attorney" before signing and agreeing to something in the future.


----------



## lemmalone

Success! My discounts of $45/mo for Entertainment and $7 for Showtime, both for 12 mos, were expiring today. I had called a couple of weeks ago and was offered $20/mo for a year, but advised that I might do better if I waited until they expired. I called yesterday, a day before the scheduled expiration, and was offered $40/ mo and $7 for Showtime (so a cost of 6.99/mo) for 12 months, which I accepted. I also moved up to Choice for maybe $6/mo extra, but that was not a condition of the offer. My account has been moved in the ATT direction, so I called the 800 288 2020 number and asked for Customer Loyalty at the prompt. So I'm very happy and didn't have to wait until the current discounts actually expired. One note: if you have a pin be sure to have it ready, or you may not be able to continue your call (although the agents seem to vary in this). I have been very happy, also, with the various representatives I have spoken with recently--all very helpful and polite. I don't think the problems are with customer service, but with the structural changes made since the ATT takeover. The discount was confirmed in an email message so I don't anticipate any problems, but if that changes I'll follow up.


----------



## billjoy

MysteryMan said:


> Again, you need to read the fine print (NFL Sunday Ticket renews automatically at the prevailing rate unless you call to cancel prior to start of season.). It's always been that way. Seeing how you admit to not having a clue I suggest you use a "Power of Attorney" before signing and agreeing to something in the future.


Look, I admitted I didn't read the fine print, and explained why. In this particular situation my contract was in effect past the cancellation date, thus my timing. Also, based on my past past 20+ years of experience with DirecTV that sort of timing has never been an issue in renegotiating my account. I was simply sharing my first hand experience, because that is the point of this thread.

In other words, it isn't helpful to me or anyone else reading this thread for you to devolve into a stereotypical internet troll. It comes across as highly offensive and ultimately unproductive.


----------



## phodg

Quick question - I just called as my $60 monthly discount expired and they would only offer me $10 per month. I've been a customer for 20+ years at almost $200 a month so it's a shame, but it's forcing me to move to a combo of YoutubeTV and Sling/Philo.
Anyway, when I call to cancel will I still be able to watch the previously recorded shows on my DVRs ? They're all pretty old (2 HR21 and one HR24) so I'm not sure if they will ask for them back. Otherwise I'll just plow through what I have to watch before cancelling. Thanks !


----------



## SledgeHammer

inkahauts said:


> The funny part to me is,most cable companies do not ever negotiate their prices just because. You have to add more services if they will even consider anything. After a year of spectrum that's their price take it or leave it for their tv in my area.


My parents are on Spectrum and I told my mom to call loyalty / retention as they were getting ripped off. Guess what happened? Loyalty conned them into downgrading to a lower bundle and now they are SERIOUSLY getting ripped off. They have 100Mbps and only a handful of channels. I even suggested streaming for them (boy a couple of folks on here must be loving that sentence lol), but my dad takes years to investigate things, so... maybe by the next ice age.

Otoh, I'm on Cox and they negotiated with me on the Gig service + phone. Several months ago, they had a promo on the Gig service + free lifetime no data cap for a fraction of what I was paying, so I called to complain and they wouldn't come down a bit, but they agreed to comp me the data cap thing for a year lol.

One of my DirecTV promos fell off last month and my bill for Preferred Xtra + HR54 went up to 82.99, they wouldn't re-up anything, but its still a great deal. Not as great as what I was paying before lol, but oh well... from what I read, it'll go up again this month because of the tax thing?


----------



## lemmalone

phodg said:


> Quick question - I just called as my $60 monthly discount expired and they would only offer me $10 per month. I've been a customer for 20+ years at almost $200 a month so it's a shame, but it's forcing me to move to a combo of YoutubeTV and Sling/Philo.
> Anyway, when I call to cancel will I still be able to watch the previously recorded shows on my DVRs ? They're all pretty old (2 HR21 and one HR24) so I'm not sure if they will ask for them back. Otherwise I'll just plow through what I have to watch before cancelling. Thanks !


I don't actually know for certain but there are a couple of threads on it and you might look here:
Watching Recorded Shows After Cancelling Service


----------



## codespy

When cancelling, have the satellite coax input already disconnected from the IRD, and Ethernet disconnected, otherwise the mothership will send a signal to the IRD killing the DVR service.


----------



## James Long

codespy said:


> When cancelling, have the satellite coax input already disconnected from the IRD, and Ethernet disconnected, otherwise the mothership will send a signal to the IRD killing the DVR service.


And if you ever connect them again, expect a kill signal from the mothership!


----------



## studechip

I just upgraded to 4k for $99 and got $60/month off for two years. Good deal.


----------



## codespy

James Long said:


> And if you ever connect them again, expect a kill signal from the mothership!


Sorry, I should have included that too (Other than the old DirecTiVo's, which still play recorded programs even if DVR service is not active).


----------



## Glenee

I don't know what Directv is going to do to stop the Mad exodus of subscribers ? 
I know that what I have seen so far will not do it.


----------



## Glenee

studechip said:


> I just upgraded to 4k for $99 and got $60/month off for two years. Good deal.


You will have to wait and see your final bill, and how many add-on fees you have on the bottom line.
What package do you have ?


----------



## studechip

Glenee said:


> You will have to wait and see your final bill, and how many add-on fees you have on the bottom line.
> What package do you have ?


Wait and see for what? My package is Choice Classic, and the bill is going down $60/month for 24 months. There aren't any more add on fees than there were before.


----------



## Glenee

studechip said:


> Wait and see for what? My package is Choice Classic, and the bill is going down $60/month for 24 months. There aren't any more add on fees than there were before.


Your good then.
I have the Xtra package. They said the bill would be $105 with DVR's. When I finally got the email about the changes it was $138.00. I am glad I asked if this was month to month and no long commitment. Going to have to call them back but it sure is the poops to set on the phone for an hour to have them come back and Say we found you a $10.00 credit.


----------



## bobcnn

Interesting tidbit (at least to me), I canceled after 25 plus years (when bill went from $90 to $160, and they would not offer me any discounts) and they sent me a box to return everything in (I also got an email telling me just to take the DVR's to Fedex (which I'm going to do because it is easier). The Fedex guy brought the box today, and he told me he was about to cancel Directv because his price jumped, and in the past few months he said he has delivered "hundreds" of the recovery boxes to people on his route. On another note, I just want to think everyone on this site that has answered my questions, and also entertained me.


----------



## mccarthymac

bobcnn said:


> Interesting tidbit (at least to me), I canceled after 25 plus years (when bill went from $90 to $160, and they would not offer me any discounts) and they sent me a box to return everything in (I also got an email telling me just to take the DVR's to Fedex (which I'm going to do because it is easier). The Fedex guy brought the box today, and he told me he was about to cancel Directv because his price jumped, and in the past few months he said he has delivered "hundreds" of the recovery boxes to people on his route. On another note, I just want to think everyone on this site that has answered my questions, and also entertained me.


I called yesterday one day after my discounts expired. My bill was scheduled to jump from $90 to $140/month. Agent was able to restore the $50 discounts in a matter of minutes without additional commitment. I accepted, but I could get by for $50 by switching to yttv (has all the programming and sports that I require). I don't mind paying a premium for the convenience and limited 4K content, but picture quality is the most important factor to me. How does yttv compare to DTV? Thanks!


----------



## NR4P

20+ year customer here. $50 12 mos discount ends in a few days. Called 3x to extend it as have done in the past, this time all 3 retention folks have said no can do. They are not negotiating like they used to. Will let the bill jump up 1x, if still no deal then 20+ year relationship ends.


----------



## bobcnn

mccarthymac said:


> I called yesterday one day after my discounts expired. My bill was scheduled to jump from $90 to $140/month. Agent was able to restore the $50 discounts in a matter of minutes without additional commitment. I accepted, but I could get by for $50 by switching to yttv (has all the programming and sports that I require). I don't mind paying a premium for the convenience and limited 4K content, but picture quality is the most important factor to me. How does yttv compare to DTV? Thanks!


YTTV picture quality is as good if not better than Directv. I also like the fact wherever I go, I can take all my channels and DVR with me either by bringing along a media player, or just watching on my mobile device. I like the program guide on my iPad, you hover over a station, and in the box next to the show, live video plays. I tried several of the streaming services, and YTTV had all the channels I wanted. Playstation Vue was a close second. All offer a free trial for a few days, good way to figure out which one if any are good for you.


----------



## southsider

bobcnn said:


> YTTV picture quality is as good if not better than Directv. I also like the fact wherever I go, I can take all my channels and DVR with me. I tried several of the streaming services, and YTTV had all the channels I wanted. Playstation Vue was a close second. All offer a free trial for a few days, good way to figure out which one if any are good for you.


We have YTTV as well. Guide and other onscreen graphics are colorful and feature large, eye-pleasing fonts. Info in the guide isn't as readily available. For example, when you click on a show, it still takes a couple other clicks just to get to basic info about the show. But a couple more clicks and you have extensive info. I love the way YTTV uses intuitive suggestions, and it surprised me how little I actually use a guide now. From the home screen, I can start any show I'm interested in, go to it live, or schedule it to be recorded. Because there are constant "similar" show suggestions, we have discovered many new programs we otherwise would never watch. We were big fans of satellite TV, but cost is too high for us now. Back when satellite was uniquely different from other carriers (namely how it was able to deliver unique channels and distant signals), it stood out. Today it seems (at least to us) even behind cable in channel selection and number of HD channels. There are only 70 channels on YTTV, but they are the ones we watch, and the picture is always excellent.


----------



## bnwrx

Glad it works for you and others, but still no local RSN's, so for those who enjoy more sports it just doesn't work....maybe someday.... though it will probably be more expensive then.


----------



## GreyGhost00

bnwrx said:


> Glad it works for you and others, but still no local RSN's, so for those who enjoy more sports it just doesn't work....maybe someday.... though it will probably be more expensive then.


YTTV has local NBC Sports (formerly Comcast SportNet) and Fox RSNs (you get your local one, not all of them like DTV) but not ATT SportsNets nor MSG.


----------



## bnwrx

GreyGhost00 said:


> YTTV has local NBC Sports (formerly Comcast SportNet) and Fox RSNs (you get your local one, not all of them like DTV) but not ATT SportsNets nor MSG.


Yes I know....and for us in Colorado it would mean no Baseball, no NBA and no NHL coverage of our local teams....


----------



## compnurd

bnwrx said:


> Yes I know....and for us in Colorado it would mean no Baseball, no NBA and no NHL coverage of our local teams....


Same in Pittsburgh


----------



## bobcnn

bnwrx said:


> Glad it works for you and others, but still no local RSN's, so for those who enjoy more sports it just doesn't work....maybe someday.... though it will probably be more expensive then.


You might check out Playstation Vue. They have just about all the RSN's that Direct has. Also just about all the other channels that YTTV has. I just liked the YTTV interface a little better, and a couple of other little things.


----------



## bnwrx

bobcnn said:


> You might check out Playstation Vue. They have just about all the RSN's that Direct has. Also just about all the other channels that YTTV has. I just liked the YTTV interface a little better, and a couple of other little things.


Just checked.....they don't have them....nice channel assortment though...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

bnwrx said:


> Yes I know....and for us in Colorado it would mean no Baseball, no NBA and no NHL coverage of our local teams....


Isn't Altitude currently blacked out for you guys in Colorado?


----------



## bnwrx

TheRatPatrol said:


> Isn't Altitude currently blacked out for you guys in Colorado?


Yes... Altitude does not have an agreement with Directv, nor with Dish, nor with Comcast. Essentially this prevents most everyone in Colorado from watching the Avalanche or the Nuggets. Some very small cable co's in some small towns still have agreements. The agreements with the Big3 all ended simultaniously and so switching is not an option. So, we sit and wait....There was reported positive news earlier this week that DTV and Altitude were getting close, but nothing announced yet....


----------



## bobcnn

bnwrx said:


> Just checked.....they don't have them....nice channel assortment though...


Here are the stations from the Sports Pack on Playstation Vue. Just a cut and paste from their website. NFL RedZone, MLB Network Strike Zone, ESPN Goal Line, ESPN Bases Loaded, ESPN Classic, beIN Sports en Español, FOX College Sports Atlantic, FOX College Sports Central, FOX College Sports Pacific, Longhorn Network, Eleven Sports, GINX eSports TV, Outside TV, sixteen regional FOX sports networks, seven regional NBC Sports networks, and three Stadium channels. Add Sports Pack to a Core, Elite, or Ultra plan. The regional FOX Sports and NBC Sports networks outside your home area may be subject to blackouts or alternative programming, but some pre- and post-game coverage will be available. If any of the regional FOX Sports or NBC Sports networks are included in your Core, Elite, or Ultra plan, you will receive the local feed for that channel(s), with fewer live game blackouts. ESPN Bases Loaded & ESPN Goal Line switch seasonally; each will only appear in the guide during their respective active programming season (see below for details)


----------



## Phil T

bnwrx said:


> Yes... Altitude does not have an agreement with Directv, nor with Dish, nor with Comcast. Essentially this prevents most everyone in Colorado from watching the Avalanche or the Nuggets. Some very small cable co's in some small towns still have agreements. The agreements with the Big3 all ended simultaniously and so switching is not an option. So, we sit and wait....There was reported positive news earlier this week that DTV and Altitude were getting close, but nothing announced yet....


They just announced the Nuggets opening home game will be on OTA TV- KTVD channel 20. I actually hope this dispute makes Kroenke Sports (Altitude) find other options to get their programming viewed. Same with AT&T Sports-net Rocky Mountain. The NFL makes sure all games are available OTA even if they are on ESPN. MLB, NBA and NHL should do the same.


----------



## bnwrx

Phil T said:


> They just announced the Nuggets opening home game will be on OTA TV- KTVD channel 20. I actually hope this dispute makes Kroenke Sports (Altitude) find other options to get their programming viewed. Same with AT&T Sports-net Rocky Mountain. The NFL makes sure all games are available OTA even if they are on ESPN. MLB, NBA and NHL should do the same.


Nice for those in the Denver demographic....unfortunately we are not....Colorado Springs....so no TV


----------



## spiketoo

Decided to play roulette again. For some reason, seem to have better 'luck' late in the evening as opposed to daylight. Currently scheduled for disconnect on 10/25. Started with Loyalty. Transferred to 'win-back' who again stated 'we can't help while service is still connected'. Yeah, that makes sense. Back to Loyalty. Um, $13 here, $9 there, $17 there, some other over here and even $9 on CI (what?). Allegedly going from 128 to 68 for 12 months, no contract. We'll see.

FTR, I ALSO recorded the call for 'quality assurance purposes' - well, the call started with Eric in Lubbock TX which does not require two-party consent so...


----------



## Lodi25

It's officially been 2 weeks without DirecTV and life has gone on. I really like YouTube TV but I had to get Sling TV as well because of A&E and a few other missing channels. I can't miss LIVE PD! I actually enjoy having both streaming services. I'm in California and I noticed Sling TV provides East Coast feeds regardless of where you're at which is a must for me.


----------



## espaeth

Lodi25 said:


> I really like YouTube TV but I had to get Sling TV as well because of A&E and a few other missing channels. I can't miss LIVE PD!


Philo might be a better fit to complement YoutubeTV. It has A&E, History, all the Viacom channels, Hallmark channels, and all the Discovery networks.

$20/mo, DVR included ("unlimited" recordings for up to 30 days)


----------



## Lodi25

espaeth said:


> Philo might be a better fit to complement YoutubeTV. It has A&E, History, all the Viacom channels, Hallmark channels, and all the Discovery networks.
> 
> $20/mo, DVR included ("unlimited" recordings for up to 30 days)


I have looked into that too. Unfortunately Philo is not available on Xbox One yet. Sling TV had a promotion this month for $15 for the first month and I pretty much thought that was good enough to get me through this month at least.


----------



## billjoy

I've been a customer for over 20 years and got a loyalty discount of $60 for 12 months, plus about $70 off of Sunday Ticket. I think the key for any long time customer is to talk to loyalty, and not retention.


----------



## bnwrx

billjoy said:


> I've been a customer for over 20 years and got a loyalty discount of $60 for 12 months, plus about $70 off of Sunday Ticket. I think the key for any long time customer is to *talk to loyalty, and not retention.*


They used to be one in the same....


----------



## specialkd24

billjoy said:


> I've been a customer for over 20 years and got a loyalty discount of $60 for 12 months, plus about $70 off of Sunday Ticket. I think the key for any long time customer is to talk to loyalty, and not retention.


Interesting. I called what I believe is the loyalty number at first (instead of going through the main number) and didn't get anything. Then I called the main number and said "loyalty" but still was offered only $10 off. Did you do something similar? I was going to try back later this week to see if anything changed.


----------



## billjoy

bnwrx said:


> They used to be one in the same....


Honestly I can't confirm they aren't. On my first call she never identified herself until I asked to be transferred to retention, and she said "that's who I am." When I called back a week later that agent immediately identified himself as loyalty, and gave me substantially better offers. To say the experience was night and day is an understatement, but that's essentially why this thread exists in the first place: each agent is in a different world than the rest.

Billing is a whole other story... I wish there was loyalty billing, as the regular crew is a bit (I hate to use this word) dense. It's a far too broad generalization, but I'm 0 for 3 with their agents on a separate issue, a problem that the loyalty agent recognized in 5 seconds, but the billing crew is apparently incapable of comprehending. Story for another day.



specialkd24 said:


> Interesting. I called what I believe is the loyalty number at first (instead of going through the main number) and didn't get anything. Then I called the main number and said "loyalty" but still was offered only $10 off. Did you do something similar? I was going to try back later this week to see if anything changed.


I didn't have a loyalty number to called, I just called the main CS number and indicated to their IVR that I wanted to cancel so that it could get me to an actual person, and I was completely serious about cancelling unless they had a good deal. I was told by the first agent the deals change, so calling back at a later time can yield different results. Ultimately I thought that posting my experience would help to counter the large percentage of negative experiences lately.


----------



## bobcnn

specialkd24 said:


> Interesting. I called what I believe is the loyalty number at first (instead of going through the main number) and didn't get anything. Then I called the main number and said "loyalty" but still was offered only $10 off. Did you do something similar? I was going to try back later this week to see if anything changed.


Customer for more than 25 years, lost $70 in credits, called a couple of times to see what they can do, the only thing they said was lower my package to save money. When I called to cancel, the only thing they offered was $10 off. I tried both numbers. So I'm saving $110 a month, and very happy with YTTV.


----------



## bnwrx

We had a $70 month credit roll off after August....tried several times to replace it using several different phone #'s and chat. No luck. Then DTV is in a carriage dispute with one of our local RSN's...Altitude sports, so we are not getting the Avalanche nor the Nuggets games. So we've been checking around and in our small town our local cable service has Altitude, so did some math and some thinking and was going to pull the trigger and switch. Called DTV...the regular #, asked to cancel servgice, that sent me to loyaly. After several q's about cancel dates, when service would be shut off, and how to return the equipment, he said so you want to cancel,even after the $45 a month credit? I said what credit? Oh....I can give you a $45 amonth credit with no strings for 12 months. Thought about it and decided to stay. So we now have the new $45 month, plus $9x4 credit for CenterIce, free sports pack for 6 months and an existing Starz credit of $7 month until January. All told about $75 in credits to stay with DTV. Still the ongoing dispute exists with Altitude, but we're working on a way to overcome that...YonderTV. With all the convenience of the DTV system in changing channels instead of swapping inputs, plus more channels without having several different service to navigate, we're still content staying with DTV.


----------



## bmetelsky

I recently got a $45 per month credit. It kept me from switching. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## energyx

bmetelsky said:


> I recently got a $45 per month credit. It kept me from switching.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Credits are great, but they keep raising the base prices which makes it less attractive every February.


----------



## Phil T

AT&T Has Reportedly Lost Over 1 Million TV Subscribers In Just 3 Months From DIRECTV, AT&T TV NOW, & U-verse TV - Cord Cutters News


----------



## inkahauts

What is proof an idiot is running att is that they think less people with higher profits per person is better than more customers and making some profit off each customer. If your customer base is smaller in one area that makes it more difficult to leverage that customer base for other services. They need to get rid of that cfo of a CEO immediately....


----------



## Lodi25

Phil T said:


> AT&T Has Reportedly Lost Over 1 Million TV Subscribers In Just 3 Months From DIRECTV, AT&T TV NOW, & U-verse TV - Cord Cutters News


There have actually been rumors about this for the past couple of weeks. The official quarterly results from AT&T is supposed to be on Monday morning. I am eagerly waiting.


----------



## spiketoo

The call to hell today (final _*recorded*_ time read 2:51:46). Accepted their promos last Friday and said 'OK. Plz cancel my cancellation scheduled for 10/25'. Yep, they didn't. No service this AM. They have all the notes (and I have all the recordings) of what they offered and I accepted all with no contract. Well, that was when service was active. Since it's now not active, whole diff can of worms. Those promos aren't available, 24 month contract, rinse - lathe - repeat. Went from (alleged) Loyalty to Reconnect who then contacted 'Premium' even tho they're closed today and then somehow back to (alleged) Loyalty. My 'fav' out of all of this is that they couldn't reconnect my existing HR54 and have to truck roll with new box. Um, Homey don't play that.

So, waiting 2-4 hours for reconnect and somewhat of a good deal (again, allegedly). Will reach out again to senior ATT gunzels for assistance with contract. What a friggin nightmare. Again.


----------



## YOLOdactyl

This happened on the 12th: I called the legacy line, got bounced to ATT in Tennessee. Guy was great but said ATT no longer let them offer new promotions until a month after prior incentives expired, which mine just had.

So I cancelled, effective a few weeks. He was great about it.

Next day they called me three times on my cell while at work. I finally connected a few days later, here's the deal I took:

Full price on:
Choice package
Movie Pack
HBO
NFL + Redzone
NHL CI
MLS Direct Kick (already paid 2019)
-$65 off 12/mo
-$35 off 12/mo 

I also upgraded from an HR54 to an HS17 for $475 with no contract. (I have two 4k genies, and there have been occasions where the one 4k at a time limit got in the way.)

I could have upgraded for $265, with a 2 year contract. Saving $210 now wasn't worth the inability to get incentives in months 13-24, or leaving DTV all together.

I'm basically set on cancelling every 12 months now to get incentives.


----------



## DirectMan

YOLOdactyl said:


> I could have upgraded for $265, with a 2 year contract. Saving $210 now wasn't worth the inability to get incentives in months 13-24, or leaving DTV all together.
> 
> I'm basically set on cancelling every 12 months now to get incentives.


I upgraded 11 months ago but had to sign a 2 year contract. I don't believe it will prohibit me from obtaining incentives / discounts when I call in next month (or the month after that per your comments). The termination fee of $20 / month is less than the $45 / month discount I have been receiving and less than the savings from going to another vendor.


----------



## DaRef

My credits all expired and my DirecTV bill went from $88 to $164. That certainly wasn't going to fly. So, I called the retention/loyalty line to cancel. All I was offered was $45/month off for 12 months with a 2 year contract! No, thank you. While I truly enjoyed the service they have simply priced themselves out of my budget. And I have had AT&T wireless for nearly 20 years with five lines, certainly not a low ARPU customer. The rep acted like it really made no difference to her and put the cancellation through with not even a peep. She did say "I'm sorry that our offer of $45/month wasn't enough to keep you". What she didn't say was that still would have left me with a 50% increase that's hard to justify. So I have DirecTV for two more days until the end of the billing cycle then Hulu Live TV with Enhanced DVR and Unlimited streams for half the price of what my DirecTV would have cost. For that price difference, I can certainly adapt to the streaming world.

I just don't understand how AT&T can even remotely believe they can grow and be profitable when they are losing customers at a record pace. I get that the "living off discounts" model is not sustainable. But neither is expecting to prosper if your have to have every customer at the top tiers to keep the lights on (or not!).


----------



## MysteryMan

DaRef said:


> My credits all expired and my DirecTV bill went from $88 to $164. That certainly wasn't going to fly. So, I called the retention/loyalty line to cancel. All I was offered was $45/month off for 12 months with a 2 year contract! No, thank you. While I truly enjoyed the service they have simply priced themselves out of my budget. And I have had AT&T wireless for nearly 20 years with five lines, certainly not a low ARPU customer. The rep acted like it really made no difference to her and put the cancellation through with not even a peep. She did say "I'm sorry that our offer of $45/month wasn't enough to keep you". What she didn't say was that still would have left me with a 50% increase that's hard to justify. So I have DirecTV for two more days until the end of the billing cycle then Hulu Live TV with Enhanced DVR and Unlimited streams for half the price of what my DirecTV would have cost. For that price difference, I can certainly adapt to the streaming world.
> 
> I just don't understand how AT&T can even remotely believe they can grow and be profitable when they are losing customers at a record pace. I get that the "living off discounts" model is not sustainable. But neither is expecting to prosper if your have to have every customer at the top tiers to keep the lights on (or not!).


To expect endless discounts with percentages you want is ludicrous. When things become unaffordable it's time to tighten your belt. I fail to see how you're the injured party.


----------



## DaRef

I'm not quite sure how to react to this. I don't believe I claimed to be the injured party. I, in fact, agreed that the "credits forever" model was unsustainable. I was simply sharing my story. And I did do what I had to do, change to a more affordable service. More than anything I kind of shook my head at a business (AT&T) that can't seem to find the right pricing model/strategy to keep customers without playing the Credits Wheel of Fortune Game. If AT&T is going to stick to the "We're a Premium Service and you must pay a Premium Price" model, their future is bleak. If their costs/debts are so out of whack they will eventually find themselves in an untenable position.


----------



## compnurd

DaRef said:


> I'm not quite sure how to react to this. I don't believe I claimed to be the injured party. I, in fact, agreed that the "credits forever" model was unsustainable. I was simply sharing my story. And I did do what I had to do, change to a more affordable service. More than anything I kind of shook my head at a business (AT&T) that can't seem to find the right pricing model/strategy to keep customers without playing the Credits Wheel of Fortune Game. If AT&T is going to stick to the "We're a Premium Service and you must pay a Premium Price" model, their future is bleak. If their costs/debts are so out of whack they will eventually find themselves in an untenable position.


That model will be fine as streaming TV companies like YTTV and Hulu Live continue to raise prices..


----------



## espaeth

DaRef said:


> So I have DirecTV for two more days until the end of the billing cycle then Hulu Live TV with Enhanced DVR and Unlimited streams for half the price of what my DirecTV would have cost.


When you get frustrated with Hulu w/ Live TV, I recommend going the YoutubeTV + Philo route. (Philo is only if you need A&E/History and Viacom channels)

Coming off a DIRECTV setup, the Hulu "DVR" is going to be a bit of a rough ride. There's also this problem: Is Hulu not working? Live streaming service goes down for World Series

When you pick Dish, DIRECTV, or cable, they all work about the same way. With live TV streaming, things are far more variable between services -- not everyone has the infrastructure to do this well. You can save money with live TV streaming, but it's not risk-free; you have to do quite a bit more research to end up in a good place.


----------



## DaRef

Thanks, I appreciate the advice. Knowing this day was coming I had tried both YouTubeTV and Hulu + Live TV. I found YTTV much easier to navigate and maintain but they don't have Lifetime/History/etc. Hulu Live with the Enhanced DVR and Unlimited Streams is still a bit cheaper than YTTV + Philo. And it's all in one spot which is simpler for my wife. I find Hulu's menus, guide and DVR somewhat convoluted but we will adapt or decide it's not for us and go to YTTV + Philo for a longer time. I suppose it's not impossible to get a reasonable "please come back" offer from DirecTV but I think that's rather unlikely. I plan on giving Hulu 30-60 days just to be fair. But clearly, the game has changed, and even though streaming services are going to feel the same content cost pressure as DTV, DISH, and Cable, the rate of increase seems to be much slower.


----------



## compnurd

DaRef said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the advice. Knowing this day was coming I had tried both YouTubeTV and Hulu + Live TV. I found YTTV much easier to navigate and maintain but they don't have Lifetime/History/etc. Hulu Live with the Enhanced DVR and Unlimited Streams is still a bit cheaper than YTTV + Philo. And it's all in one spot which is simpler for my wife. I find Hulu's menus, guide and DVR somewhat convoluted but we will adapt or decide it's not for us and go to YTTV + Philo for a longer time. I suppose it's not impossible to get a reasonable "please come back" offer from DirecTV but I think that's rather unlikely. I plan on giving Hulu 30-60 days just to be fair. But clearly, the game has changed, and even though streaming services are going to feel the same content cost pressure as DTV, DISH, and Cable, the rate of increase seems to be much slower.


The rate increases are not slower. They have all done yearly increases like everyone else


----------



## DaRef

They may not be slower but tend to be smaller amounts. DirecTV's last hike was $15 while most streaming services were more like $5. And it remains to be seen how the competitive landscape with Apple, Disney, etc. all joining the fray with prices that may tend to slow some of the others. We shall see ......


----------



## compnurd

DaRef said:


> They may not be slower but tend to be smaller amounts. DirecTV's last hike was $15 while most streaming services were more like $5. And it remains to be seen how the competitive landscape with Apple, Disney, etc. all joining the fray with prices that may tend to slow some of the others. We shall see ......


Directs last hike was 7


----------



## DaRef

I got my first "we want you back" offer from DirecTV the same day I got my cancellation confirmation email. Select package for $49/mo plus a $200 gift card for 12 months on a two year contract. Thank you, but no. I will not sign/accept a two year contract with price certainly for only one year. In this day and age that is a rather short-sighted way for a consumer to approach it. When I signed up with them two years ago I got a two year price guarantee plus a gift card. I'd happily pay a bit more for two years of cost certainty. I might even go for allowing general price increases over the two years but no "cheap for one year, then stick it to you for the second" deal.

My experience with Hulu + Live TV so far is that it's OK - it's not DTV but then again it's half the price for basically the same content. As in most things, you get what you pay for. Mostly I think we just need to adapt to the streaming world and the Hulu menu idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Glenee

I agree. Subscribers need to take a look at the whole picture, not just the cherry on top.
AT&T has earned a reputation as the best in the business at bait and switch, losing information on agreements, but they are the true champions of the ADD-ON FEES.


----------



## DSWFL

Made my 3rd call today. first two were NO discounts........ I had $ 50 monthly roll off in September. Got $39 off a month for 12 months and $ 200 Visa reward card.... already had Free ST and Free equipment upgrade last month.... I took it but getting o so tired of calling


----------



## longhorn23

DSWFL said:


> Made my 3rd call today. first two were NO discounts........ I had $ 50 monthly roll off in September. Got $39 off a month for 12 months and $ 200 Visa reward card.... already had Free ST and Free equipment upgrade last month.... I took it but getting o so tired of calling


which number did you call?


----------



## Bob Coxner

spiketoo said:


> The call to hell today (final _*recorded*_ time read 2:51:46). Accepted their promos last Friday and said 'OK. Plz cancel my cancellation scheduled for 10/25'. Yep, they didn't. No service this AM. They have all the notes (and I have all the recordings) of what they offered and I accepted all with no contract. Well, that was when service was active. Since it's now not active, whole diff can of worms. Those promos aren't available, 24 month contract, rinse - lathe - repeat. Went from (alleged) Loyalty to Reconnect who then contacted 'Premium' even tho they're closed today and then somehow back to (alleged) Loyalty. My 'fav' out of all of this is that they couldn't reconnect my existing HR54 and have to truck roll with new box. Um, Homey don't play that.
> 
> So, waiting 2-4 hours for reconnect and somewhat of a good deal (again, allegedly). Will reach out again to senior ATT gunzels for assistance with contract. What a friggin nightmare. Again.


I had a somewhat similar situation. Promised $50 a month for 12 months discount to stay (20+ years) and got confirmation email. Discount never appeared on my bill and when I contacted them they claimed there were no notes (I had requested the CSR make notes and she said she did) and they couldn't give any discount at all. They ignored my argument that I was holding the confirmation email.

Thanks to a suggestion here, I filed with the Better Business Bureau and got immediate action from somewhere up the AT&T ladder. Got my $50 discount and even got it backdated to when it was promised. From my reading, BBB is the way to go with these disputes. One note - it's tricky to decide *which* AT&T location to list on the BBB form. I listed Dallas but that got changed to Atlanta and everything worked out in the end.


----------



## Richjr42

These are my current promo offers:
PREMIER$15 off with AT&T Unlimited Wireless
$15 off HBO and Cinemax for 12 months (Expires Aug 31, 2020)
$8 off Showtime with AT&T Unlimited Wireless
PREMIER $45 off for 12 months (Expires Jan 11, 2020)
EPIX$2.99 off for 3 months (Expires Nov 30, 2019)
$3.00
MOVIES EXTRA PACK$2.50 off for 3 months (Expires Nov 30, 2019)

i still plan on calling whatever number I need to get promo deals.


----------



## kb301

My $60 off for 12 months promo ran out back in August. I waited 2 months before calling the loyalty number on Tuesday night and it was a rather quick call, they said they had nothing for me except $5 off for 12 months. I said thanks and I would like to disconnect my service at the end of my current billing cycle. I was completely content with going with Hulu. I got an email yesterday afternoon from Directv saying please give us another chance and for me to call them at a 855 #. I called them up to see what they had to offer after the last rep basically gave me nothing. They gave me the we are sorry to see you leave and want you to stay with us so we have an offer for you, I was like ok, I am all ears. They offered me $39 off per month for 12 months, $5 off per month for 12 for having ebilling, HBO/Starz/Showtime/Cinemax free for 3 months, Sunday Ticket Max for the rest of the year free, and a $200 gift card for a 12 month agreement. I gladly accepted this and told them thank you. I have been with Directv for over 10 years now and they have always kept me happy with their superior picture quality and their willingness to give me a fair price for the service. Now here's the kicker, today I got a call from the Directv disconnect service wanting to verify my disconnection for next week, I told them one of their reps were able to give me an offer to stay. The rep said this is your lucky day, I am going to give you another $30 off a month for 12 months as a thank you to tell you how much we appreciate you as a customer. I have the Xtra package and usually just add on MLB Extra Innings and Showtime when they have Homeland, Billions, and the Chi on. They have gone above and beyond IMO, to keep me. Good job AT&T/Directv.


----------



## bjdotson

Called today and received $40 per month for a year and had advanced receiver fees of $25 a month waived until such time as I upgrade. I did have a $60 discount roll off 2 months ago


----------



## BoomBoomBrown

bjdotson said:


> Called today and received $40 per month for a year and had advanced receiver fees of $25 a month waived until such time as I upgrade. I did have a $60 discount roll off 2 months ago


My $55.00 discount expires at the end of this month. Called and asked for retention. Spoke with a polite woman telling her I wanted to cancel and make the move to YouTube TV. She put me on hold for a few minutes and came back with an offer of $60.00 off each month for a year. Been with DirecTV for almost 20 years and seem to always get a discount. Was moved to AT&T billing several months ago and was concerned that they would rather drop me than give a decent discount. That was not the case. Received a confirmation email with my new billing information and the CSR provided me with a confirmation number.


----------



## bjdotson

BoomBoomBrown said:


> My $55.00 discount expires at the end of this month. Called and asked for retention. Spoke with a polite woman telling her I wanted to cancel and make the move to YouTube TV. She put me on hold for a few minutes and came back with an offer of $60.00 off each month for a year. Been with DirecTV for almost 20 years and seem to always get a discount. Was moved to AT&T billing several months ago and was concerned that they would rather drop me than give a decent discount. That was not the case. Received a confirmation email with my new billing information and the CSR provided me with a confirmation number.


This kind of worries me; I never received a confirmation number or email. Edited to add; just checked my account online and there is a $42.50 credit on my account for next month.


----------



## DaRef

I've documented here about my cancellation story and going to Hulu Live. So far, so good but it is an adjustment.

I've read so many stories here about bad customer service at ATT/DirecTV and, until now, I had not had any of those kind of experiences. But now, I want to share more of the cancellation story so ....

Oct. 27 - Called and cancelled DirecTV. Was told that I would have service through my billing date (Oct. 30).
Oct. 29 - DirecTV service cut off (no big deal, what's one day? I just went to Hulu a little earlier than planned.)
Nov. 5 - Got my return box for all the DTV equipment. So far, so good.
Nov. 7 - Got my new ATT bill and the biggest shock I ever got in dealing with ATT. Not only did I get my last bill through Oct. 30 (totally expected), I was billed for the entire month of November, in advance, on a service I had cancelled a week and a half before!!!

I immediately called ATT and got nothing but mumbo jumbo. The only thing that they could explain was that it came automatically from the computer. I've worked with computer systems my entire adult career and I can understand this could happen. So I asked for a credit and was told that I had to pay the $125 bill and that I would get an automatic credit next month. I explained to three different people that this was totally unacceptable and that they needed to fix the error. Their response was that they couldn't override the system!!! I politely called BS and we went over and over this for almost 30 minutes. Finally I said that this was an illegal billing for a service I had cancelled and that if they didn't fix it I would file complaints with both the Better Business Bureau and the state's Attorney General office. I would not accept that I had to pay the bill and 'hope' for a credit next month.

The guy on the phone, Frank, finally must have realized I was totally serious and he said he wanted to try 'one more thing'. About five minutes later he came back to say I would get the credit but I would not get an email to confirm it because it was done on some kind of override that normally is not ever done. I got Frank's Employee ID so if I had to call back I could get directly to him. Thankfully, as he said, I did not get an email but I did see the credit hit my account around 8:30 that night.

I can understand that things like this happen with computers. But it's totally unacceptable to handle a final bill that way. Then to top it off, tell you it can't be fixed, pay the bill, and hope the credit came through the next month. If this is how ATT/DTV handle matters with their 'premium' service it's no wonder why the horror stories circulate the way they do.


----------



## bnwrx

bjdotson said:


> This kind of worries me; I never received a confirmation number or email. Edited to add;* just checked my account online and there is a $42.50 credit on my account for next month.*





DaRef said:


> I've documented here about my cancellation story and going to Hulu Live. So far, so good but it is an adjustment.
> 
> I've read so many stories here about bad customer service at ATT/DirecTV and, until now, I had not had any of those kind of experiences. But now, I want to share more of the cancellation story so ....
> 
> Oct. 27 - Called and cancelled DirecTV. Was told that I would have service through my billing date (Oct. 30).
> Oct. 29 - DirecTV service cut off (no big deal, what's one day? I just went to Hulu a little earlier than planned.)
> Nov. 5 - Got my return box for all the DTV equipment. So far, so good.
> Nov. 7 - Got my new ATT bill and the biggest shock I ever got in dealing with ATT. Not only did I get my last bill through Oct. 30 (totally expected), I was billed for the entire month of November, in advance, on a service I had cancelled a week and a half before!!!
> 
> I immediately called ATT and got nothing but mumbo jumbo. The only thing that they could explain was that it came automatically from the computer. I've worked with computer systems my entire adult career and I can understand this could happen. So I asked for a credit and was told that I had to pay the $125 bill and that I would get an automatic credit next month. I explained to three different people that this was totally unacceptable and that they needed to fix the error. Their response was that they couldn't override the system!!! I politely called BS and we went over and over this for almost 30 minutes. Finally I said that this was an illegal billing for a service I had cancelled and that if they didn't fix it I would file complaints with both the Better Business Bureau and the state's Attorney General office. I would not accept that I had to pay the bill and 'hope' for a credit next month.
> 
> The guy on the phone, Frank, finally must have realized I was totally serious and he said he wanted to try 'one more thing'. About five minutes later he came back to say I would get the credit but I would not get an email to confirm it because it was done on some kind of override that normally is not ever done. I got Frank's Employee ID so if I had to call back I could get directly to him. Thankfully, as he said, I did not get an email but *I did see the credit hit my account around 8:30 that night.*
> 
> I can understand that things like this happen with computers. But it's totally unacceptable to handle a final bill that way. Then to top it off, tell you it can't be fixed, pay the bill, and hope the credit came through the next month. If this is how ATT/DTV handle matters with their 'premium' service it's no wonder why the horror stories circulate the way they do.


I used to be able to see postings on the my account page when it was on the DTV site. Since being transferred over to ATT about a year ago, I've never been able to find the location of these "recent transactions" any where on the ATT account pages. I'm billed on the 8th of the month, but am unable to see anything until about 10 days later. Is this what others are noticing? It would be nice to see it sooner....


----------



## DaRef

For the past several months it took ten days before I could see my bill (my billing date is the 3rd). However it did come in about four days this month. Who knows why? Could be the cancellation and the fact they want their last billing as soon as they can get it.


----------



## b4pjoe

DaRef said:


> I've documented here about my cancellation story and going to Hulu Live. So far, so good but it is an adjustment.
> 
> I've read so many stories here about bad customer service at ATT/DirecTV and, until now, I had not had any of those kind of experiences. But now, I want to share more of the cancellation story so ....
> 
> Oct. 27 - Called and cancelled DirecTV. Was told that I would have service through my billing date (Oct. 30).
> Oct. 29 - DirecTV service cut off (no big deal, what's one day? I just went to Hulu a little earlier than planned.)
> Nov. 5 - Got my return box for all the DTV equipment. So far, so good.
> Nov. 7 - Got my new ATT bill and the biggest shock I ever got in dealing with ATT. Not only did I get my last bill through Oct. 30 (totally expected), I was billed for the entire month of November, in advance, on a service I had cancelled a week and a half before!!!
> 
> I immediately called ATT and got nothing but mumbo jumbo. The only thing that they could explain was that it came automatically from the computer. I've worked with computer systems my entire adult career and I can understand this could happen. So I asked for a credit and was told that I had to pay the $125 bill and that I would get an automatic credit next month. I explained to three different people that this was totally unacceptable and that they needed to fix the error. Their response was that they couldn't override the system!!! I politely called BS and we went over and over this for almost 30 minutes. Finally I said that this was an illegal billing for a service I had cancelled and that if they didn't fix it I would file complaints with both the Better Business Bureau and the state's Attorney General office. I would not accept that I had to pay the bill and 'hope' for a credit next month.
> 
> The guy on the phone, Frank, finally must have realized I was totally serious and he said he wanted to try 'one more thing'. About five minutes later he came back to say I would get the credit but I would not get an email to confirm it because it was done on some kind of override that normally is not ever done. I got Frank's Employee ID so if I had to call back I could get directly to him. Thankfully, as he said, I did not get an email but I did see the credit hit my account around 8:30 that night.
> 
> I can understand that things like this happen with computers. But it's totally unacceptable to handle a final bill that way. Then to top it off, tell you it can't be fixed, pay the bill, and hope the credit came through the next month. If this is how ATT/DTV handle matters with their 'premium' service it's no wonder why the horror stories circulate the way they do.


I'm convinced they do these kinds of things on purpose because they know that a lot of people will just pay it instead going through the hassle of dealing with their mess of a support staff. In your case you complained enough that it becomes easier for them to fix it than deal with formal complaints. The only time I get them to actually fix something is via a BBB complaint. Anymore I will call once and if nothing gets done my step #2 is through the BBB complaint route.


----------



## DirectMan

Called today the day after my $45 loyalty credit expired. It took five minutes she offered me $45 credit for 12 months I took it.


----------



## longhorn23

DirectMan said:


> Called today the day after my $45 loyalty credit expired. It took five minutes she offered me $45 credit for 12 months I took it.


which number did you call?


----------



## DirectMan

longhorn23 said:


> which number did you call?


I called the main number on the site 800-288-2020 and responded to the voice prompts with "cancel" and was transferred to Loyalty.


----------



## Gordon Shumway

I called the main number a few weeks ago and reduced my bill by $176/mth.


----------



## paranoia

Gordon Shumway said:


> I called the main number a few weeks ago and reduced my bill by $176/mth.


yes you canceled right ?


----------



## TXD16

Well, the last of my current $85/mo. credits was applied today, so I called the 619-752-1401 number and was on hold for about ten minutes, which was longer than it actually took to get the same deal renewed for another no-contract twelve months, making me good to go for another year at $62+tax for Xtra and three DVRs in what may have been the quickest and easiest transaction ever in the many multiple years I've been successfully playing the DIRECTV discount game.

The real upside is that the new credits hit immediately and since my invoice doesn't actually generate until tomorrow, I'm "double dipping" discounts this month---$170 total.

And while the discount-well may not be bottomless, as some contend, it's still plenty full for those who are willing to persevere and simply play the game. See you next year...


----------



## mrknowitall526

I have not made a payment in 3 months, and they continue to add a random $20 credit adjustment each month. I have NO clue what happened but I won't complain! Currently have a balance of -$30.42

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tf92

I called yesterday to the frontline CSR agent and removed the protection plan and asked what kind of credits were on my account and he said I didn't have any. My bill is $138 a month for 2 receivers with no premium channels. I told him that is getting too high and that I would probably cancel in a month or so. He then told me he understood and as a paying customer that is was my right to cancel. Once I get my wife won over to YouTube TV I will call the retention department and see if they offer me anything to stay. I have never called in and asked for any kind of credit so it is not about seeing what I can get from them because as a business owner I know you can not give money away to everyone and stay in business. The thing is YouTube TV is plenty for me and would save me $88 a month but the wife will loose some channels and that has been my problem in convincing her to change. I probably will have to add PHilo to make up for some of the channels but I would still save plenty to go on a vacation with instead of giving it to AT&T.


----------



## codespy

I'm cross-posting here, but for a good reason...

So with this outage tonight, and just finding out my bill is going up another $10 plus tax in January, I called DirecTV legacy loyalty department (800-824-9077) discussing the issues, and received $45/mth off my bill for the next 12 months. I'm currently getting $59/mth off which expires after January. The call took less than 15 minutes.

Call center was in the Caribbean, but the CSR was real nice. It doesn't hurt to make a call to customer loyalty when TV's are black due to a guide date issue, along with a soon to be price increase.


----------



## DSWFL

Got a discount November 4th of $ 44( includes tax) works out to $ 114 a month; get statement for December and bill is $ 157 !!!!. They added on $ 44.74 as past due........ WHAT ??????....going to call right now as bill is due today and ask what, why, and how.......let you know


----------



## DSWFL

DSWFL said:


> Got a discount November 4th of $ 44( includes tax) works out to $ 114 a month; get statement for December and bill is $ 157 !!!!. They added on $ 44.74 as past due........ WHAT ??????....going to call right now as bill is due today and ask what, why, and how.......let you know


OKAY.......called loyalty number and this is the credit I got very quickly 
XTRA - BroadbandOutage ($44.17) ($5.05)....I'll see what happens next month.....btw, I asked about any additional discounts and was told "they are discouraging any more discounts given "......good ol At&T /DTV


----------



## MysteryMan

TXD16 said:


> Well, the last of my current $85/mo. credits was applied today, so I called the 619-752-1401 number and was on hold for about ten minutes, which was longer than it actually took to get the same deal renewed for another no-contract twelve months, making me good to go for another year at $62+tax for Xtra and three DVRs in what may have been the quickest and easiest transaction ever in the many multiple years I've been successfully playing the DIRECTV discount game.
> 
> The real upside is that the new credits hit immediately and since my invoice doesn't actually generate until tomorrow, I'm "double dipping" discounts this month---$170 total.
> 
> And while the discount-well may not be bottomless, as some contend, it's still plenty full for those who are willing to persevere and simply play the game. See you next year...


There's a new thread titled "Direc*TV looking to Dump Discounted Folks". After reading the article posted in that thread you'll see AT&T "contends" that the discount well isn't bottomless.


----------



## TXD16

MysteryMan said:


> There's a new thread titled "Direc*TV looking to Dump Discounted Folks". After reading the article posted in that thread you'll see AT&T "contends" that the discount well isn't bottomless.


Well, I must not be one of those "Discounted Folks," as notwithstanding AT&T's "contention," as a now twenty-year-continuous client, and one who has received significant and substantial discounts, free services, and hardware upgrades over the vast majority of that period, I was, obviously, able to yet again successfully negotiate another large discount for the next twelve months, so, quite obviously, even after twenty years, I haven't yet reached the bottom of whatever mythical well to which you refer.


----------



## jmh139

I've been a customer since 1996 (I think), my directv subscription number was 34xxx before a change a few years ago. My bill has made it up to $182 this month (Ultimate package with 5 HD receivers) but I have historically kept it to $110 or $120 at the most with discounts. I called to see if they would offer any discounts and after being on hold for over 20 minutes was told they best they could do was $20 a month. I went ahead and had the service canceled as of the 18th (day before billing). 

Any idea if they will call me before turning it off with a better offer? I am OK just going with a streaming service but would keep it if I could get some of the discounts others have posted.


----------



## jmh139

I just received a call and the best they could give me was $30 per month which I turned down. She said I have been a customer since 1994! I see other got much more with a call so I was unwilling to take that. I will miss it but not that much...


----------



## crackleback

I tried calling for discounts several times in past year. $15 offer which I declined. Called last week just to inquire what reconnect fee would be if I left and decided to return in a few months. Naturally, reconnect fees were ridiculous.

Out of nowhere, and without my asking, the lady said she could give me a $50/mo credit for 1 yr. I asked if she could do better. Put me on hold for 5 min and came back with another $10 off making a total of $60/mo off. No time commitment.

I don't have a clue! Maybe there is a lottery and every 23rd caller gets some kind of a decent discount.


----------



## jmh139

I spoke to someone again today who gave me way more discounts. I ended up getting a price of $72.xx per month after dropping one package down and removing two receivers. I was paying $182 before this. I have no idea how this works, this guy just found more discounts for me than the other two times I called. Also no contract. Happy to be keeping it one more year!


----------



## Microphone

jmh139 said:


> I just received a call and the best they could give me was $30 per month which I turned down. She said I have been a customer since 1994! I see other got much more with a call so I was unwilling to take that. I will miss it but not that much...


Was here (at D*) since 1995. If you like a pristine A rated picture (assuming your weather is normal) you might be disappointed leaving. Some may say your streaming only service could potentially have as good a picture if your internet speed is solid. I thought I'd miss it dearly (I went to the evil empire Comcast), but I get most everything I had (ok no ACC Network, Pac 12 instead whatever), except the grandfathered networks for $1300 less a year. Picture is and A-/B+ compared to D* A unless I use the streaming app for them where I get an A/A- picture. Plus I haven't lost my picture (knock on wood) due to weather or any reason, whereas with D* it happened once a month or more. Not looking back....but if I do, it's just me missing what used to be with them.


----------



## toddcurry

Long time customer on Preferred Xtra with a Genie and 3 minis, no movies, etc. beyond Movies Extra Pack for my wife's Hallmark fix. Called since $25/month Loyalty offer just expired and was fairly quickly offered $40/month for 12 months, so that even more than covers the January increase. Was afraid that it would be harder based on other reports here, but maybe they are getting more friendly?? I called on Tuesday around Noon and got agent in Miami call center. Discount showed on on web page in a few minutes plus got confirmation email.


----------



## SledgeHammer

toddcurry said:


> Was afraid that it would be harder based on other reports here, but maybe they are getting more friendly??


From what I can tell, that's just an urban myth pushed by a few vocal people on here who for some reason hate AT&T and DirecTV (yet continue to post trying to convince other people to cancel) who still maintain the service while making BS excuses on why they can't cancel "yet". That being said, my promo falls off in April, so I'll see where I'm at then...


----------



## crkeehn

SledgeHammer said:


> From what I can tell, that's just an urban myth pushed by a few vocal people on here who for some reason hate AT&T and DirecTV (yet continue to post trying to convince other people to cancel) who still maintain the service while making BS excuses on why they can't cancel "yet". That being said, my promo falls off in April, so I'll see where I'm at then...


I would say that it's not an urban myth and often, if you speak with a first line CS representative, that they can be very unhelpful. My personal experience over the past few years was that when I talked to the first line representative and asked if there was anything that DirecTV could do to reduce my costs as the service was getting too expensive; their only solution was to suggest that I downgrade service which might only drop a few dollars off and cause me to lose channels that I watched. It wasn't until after I was subscribing to YTTV and Philo that I called and said I wanted to cancel. Immediately, I was transferred to a different CS Representative who offered me $60 off for the next 12 months. I agreed to retain the service. A month or so later, I accepted the fact that I wasn't watching DirecTV at all and called to cancel again. Again I was transferred to a second line CS Representative (Retentions?) who offered me further discounts. When I replied that it wasn't the cost at that point but that any cost was too much because I wasn't watching at all, they terminated my service.

It's all academic now, a couple of months ago, a gust of wind blew my dish off the roof, based on how it had been mounted, I'm amazed that it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## rb5505

DirectMan said:


> Called today the day after my $45 loyalty credit expired. It took five minutes she offered me $45 credit for 12 months I took it.


what level of service do you have and how long have you been with them? the max they would consider for us after two calls was $30 for 12 mos, which is the amount that just expired.


----------



## SledgeHammer

crkeehn said:


> I would say that it's not an urban myth and often, if you speak with a first line CS representative, that they can be very unhelpful. My personal experience over the past few years was that when I talked to the first line representative and asked if there was anything that DirecTV could do to reduce my costs as the service was getting too expensive; their only solution was to suggest that I downgrade service which might only drop a few dollars off and cause me to lose channels that I watched. It wasn't until after I was subscribing to YTTV and Philo that I called and said I wanted to cancel. Immediately, I was transferred to a different CS Representative who offered me $60 off for the next 12 months. I agreed to retain the service. A month or so later, I accepted the fact that I wasn't watching DirecTV at all and called to cancel again. Again I was transferred to a second line CS Representative (Retentions?) who offered me further discounts. When I replied that it wasn't the cost at that point but that any cost was too much because I wasn't watching at all, they terminated my service.
> 
> It's all academic now, a couple of months ago, a gust of wind blew my dish off the roof, based on how it had been mounted, I'm amazed that it lasted as long as it did.


CSRs have never been helpful. You need to talk to retention.

We've had a recent rash of "new members" / low post count people who seem to sign up for the sole purpose of telling us they are cancelling. So it seems suspicious to me. If you cancelled DirecTV, would you go on DirecTV message boards and rant about how AT&T sucks and you are full streaming now and how all of lifes woes have been solved? I sure as heck wouldn't. Much less take the time to sign up for DbsTalk the day you cancel? Fishy, fishy... The day I cancel DirecTV is the last day I'd post (or read) on here lol. These same people also seem to spend way more time posting then actually watching their streaming services with infinite content. So I'd take it all with a grain of salt. Maybe a few hundred thousand grains.

Meanwhile this thread is full of people still scoring fat discounts... the folks that seem to get turned down, also seem to have an attitude reeking from their posts where they are hell bent on cancelling or want non realistic discounts "I have 20 TVs and ultimate + sunday ticket + red zone + purple zone + polka dot zone and I pay $789/mo and I'll only stay if they bring me down to $16/mo", etc.


----------



## DSWFL

Just received a text from AT&T Msg. " We hooked you up again for next season with the 2020 season of NFL Sunday Ticket on Directv at no add'l cost. Just our way of saying thanks for choosing DIRECTV. "......... SPAM or Real?? anyone else get this?


----------



## BJP

I thought I had. Spent more than an hour on the phone on November 23rd and had a whole bunch of savings promised along with a lineup change.

Next bill arrives this morning and absolutely none of the changes were applied. Identical to my last several bills. On the phone now. Trying to convince wife to just cancel the thing.


----------



## MysteryMan

BJP said:


> I thought I had. Spent more than an hour on the phone on November 23rd and had a whole bunch of savings promised along with a lineup change.
> 
> Next bill arrives this morning and absolutely none of the changes were applied. Identical to my last several bills. On the phone now. Trying to convince wife to just cancel the thing.


Always get the name and ID number when dealing with CSRs. Tends to keep things honest and professional.


----------



## BJP

MysteryMan said:


> Always get the name and ID number when dealing with CSRs. Tends to keep things honest and professional.


This, 100%. I did do so, and it "should" be resolved now. The story from AT&T is that they had a system migration on the day I had previously called. All the notes were on the account for all the changes that were made, but they were never committed into the system (or they were committed and not carried over on the new system).

(So anyone else who called on Nov 23rd... good luck.)


----------



## hammond22

DSWFL said:


> Just received a text from AT&T Msg. " We hooked you up again for next season with the 2020 season of NFL Sunday Ticket on Directv at no add'l cost. Just our way of saying thanks for choosing DIRECTV. "......... SPAM or Real?? anyone else get this?


I got the same text. Seems legit but wasn't noted anywhere on my account. I wouldn't necessarily expect it to be though since it's 9 months away.


----------



## Glenee

DSWFL said:


> Just received a text from AT&T Msg. " We hooked you up again for next season with the 2020 season of NFL Sunday Ticket on Directv at no add'l cost. Just our way of saying thanks for choosing DIRECTV. "......... SPAM or Real?? anyone else get this?


I received the same message. I did not type stop or nothing. I gave no response what so ever. I will just wait and see it on my bill or maybe a mention at a later talk with them.
There was a scam something like this a few years back.


----------



## the future is now

DSWFL said:


> Just received a text from AT&T Msg. " We hooked you up again for next season with the 2020 season of NFL Sunday Ticket on Directv at no add'l cost. Just our way of saying thanks for choosing DIRECTV. "......... SPAM or Real?? anyone else get this?


it's legit:
anyone else got this email?


----------



## Glenee

Just got the email yesterday. Looking more and more like it is for real.


----------



## spiketoo

MysteryMan said:


> Always get the name and ID number when dealing with CSRs. Tends to keep things honest and professional.


And use ACR on Android. Since they're recording the call for 'quality purposes', so do I. Played back a couple of times for them to resolve 'issues' where things were said that were never delivered.


----------



## Glenee

Hold your horses for a little bit longer on the Free NFLST for 2020 offer some of us have been seeing.
People on the AVS forum who have called AT&T about the offer are getting the we know nothing about this, and it does not show up in our system Lingo.
I Hope the Free Offer is True, but will wait a while till all this settles, before getting excited.


----------



## b4pjoe

AT&T operators being clueless is nothing new.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Glenee said:


> Hold your horses for a little bit longer on the Free NFLST for 2020 offer some of us have been seeing.
> People on the AVS forum who have called AT&T about the offer are getting the we know nothing about this, and it does not show up in our system Lingo.
> I Hope the Free Offer is True, but will wait a while till all this settles, before getting excited.


Please provide the AVS link.


----------



## Glenee

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/34-hdtv-programming/2446298-directv-ii-hd-4k-194.html

It's on this page just have to read down a little.


----------



## Mark Herrera

It would appear that DirecTV has given up trying to retain customers. I called in yesterday to schedule my disconnect and absolutely NO effort was made to retain my business. I was told to be sure to return my equipment or I would be charged for it and "Have a nice day"...click. Although I've pretty much transitioned away from watching any TV live since I have Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, and CBS All Access, I would have expected some small effort to retain me. It would have taken a great offer, but I may have considered any offer. I guess they finally realized that people aren't going to pay $90 a month to watch commercials...


----------



## Wyannuzzi

I had an $85 credit expire on 12/22, called yesterday and within 2 minutes they add a $55 credit for a year. Along with 2 other credits for $15 each (they expire in May 2020) it brings my bill to approx $155 for Premier and 6 TV’s.


----------



## armchair

Wyannuzzi said:


> I had an $85 credit expire on 12/22, called yesterday and within 2 minutes they add a $55 credit for a year. Along with 2 other credits for $15 each (they expire in May 2020) it brings my bill to approx $155 for Premier and 6 TV's.


Like yours, my account is offset with expiring credits .I also have a couple of ongoing credits that don't expire until next receiver upgrade. My biggest expiring discount was extended 12 months back in August 2019. At that time DirecTV VIP was telling me to call back when others are expiring to ask that they get added as ongoing credits so I only have to call annually again. VIP now defers to retention or loyalty (same dept) for legacy DirecTV customers- so I'm told.

Early January I finally get to discover if small expiring credits become ongoing. Will DirecTV follow through or disappoint? I'm not all that hopeful given the changes since but loyalty dept did make my multiroom DVR fee an ongoing discount in calls since August.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AreBee

I called today and said “cancel service” and when I got to the rep he asked why. I told him I was going to a streaming platform and could save over $100 month. He asked what service I was using and told him YouTube TV and HBO NOW for $65/mo. He then offered to cut my bill to $60/mo for a year. I still declined and after 23 years I am done with DirecTV. The rep said “we probably should have offered this to you a while ago.” I explained that I called four months ago and had to beg to get a $40 discount. It’s bittersweet for me but that $100 will come in handy. Hope my experience helps somebody else.


----------



## SledgeHammer

AreBee said:


> I called today and said "cancel service" and when I got to the rep he asked why. I told him I was going to a streaming platform and could save over $100 month. He asked what service I was using and told him YouTube TV and HBO NOW for $65/mo. He then offered to cut my bill to $60/mo for a year. I still declined and after 23 years I am done with DirecTV. The rep said "we probably should have offered this to you a while ago." I explained that I called four months ago and had to beg to get a $40 discount. It's bittersweet for me but that $100 will come in handy. Hope my experience helps somebody else.


Didn't he offer you to pay LESS money then streaming?


----------



## James Long

I read streaming would save $100 per month and DIRECTV offered $60. No mention of when the $40 would expire, but I assume the $100 per month was based on the current payments.


----------



## SledgeHammer

James Long said:


> I read streaming would save $100 per month and DIRECTV offered $60. No mention of when the $40 would expire, but I assume the $100 per month was based on the current payments.


Hmm... I read $65/mo for streaming and $60/mo for directv.


----------



## James Long

SledgeHammer said:


> Hmm... I read $65/mo for streaming and $60/mo for directv.


The difference between cutting the bill "by" $60 and "to" $60. Which would mean DIRECTV offered a $105/mo discount for a year? That is higher than the discounts I have seen reported. I read by where to was written ... but I doubt the $105/mo discount.


----------



## techguy88

James Long said:


> The difference between cutting the bill "by" $60 and "to" $60. Which would mean DIRECTV offered a $105/mo discount for a year? That is higher than the discounts I have seen reported. I read by where to was written ... but I doubt the $105/mo discount.


The new post is a bit vague  but this post from August would put things in context:



AreBee said:


> 20 year D* customer with 15 years of AT&T Wireless.
> I just had my $35 XTRA package discount and a $7.00 HBO discount expire with my last bill. I called 1-800 DirecTV and said "cancel service". Got to the loyalty department. I was initially offered a $10 package discount (12 months) and $7.00 HBO discount (6 months) and I said I was not interested and would most likely make a move. He came back with a waiver of the $10 DVR fee, $10.00 HD fee and $3.00 whole home fee. These three waivers would stay on my bill until I upgrade my equipment. All in all $40 off my bill for 6 months and $33 off for 6 months after that. I was unable to get an offer on Sunday Ticket. Not sure it's enough to keep me for the long run but it will do for now.


So for one I can already tell there was miscommunication occurring here. Either the agent misspoke and told OP the price would be good for 12 months when the agent _should have said_ the new discount is good for 12 months  (this is the most likely scenario) or OP misheard the agent and thought the price was locked in for 12 months. (I'm giving OP benefit of the doubt and saying while a possible scenario this was not the case.)

So OP previously had a $35 off for 12 months (w/ 1yr commitment) and $7 off HBO that expired which prompted their call in August. Based on their previous post and signature at time of post I can piece together their bill for the most part. The only thing is I don't know if OP had Protection Plan so I'm not factoring that into any calculation and I don't know their RSN fee so I'm estimating by using the max RSN fee ($8.49).

So their bill with no discounts is Xtra @ $101.99, HBO @ $17.99, RSN @ $8.49, ARS-HD @ $10, ARS-DVR @ $10, WH-DVR @ $3, Primary TV (HR44) @ $0.00, 2 additional C41 clients @ $14. Total monthly D* bill $165.47/mo before taxes.

From my understanding from what I've read and know there isn't any "waivers" for the ARS/WH-DVR charges only the SD to HD upgrade offers. These are only meant for customers with SD equipment and to prevent them from being billed any additional fees until they upgrade on their own. Technically the agent in August shouldn't have offered OP these since they were already paying for all ARS charges. OP also got a $10 off for 12 months that stacked on top of the ongoing ARS/WH-DVR credits and $7 off HBO for 6 months. When OP called in Tuesday they most likely offered a $65 off for 12 month discount.

If the OP would have stayed and accepted the discount this would be the result:

*Monthly bill @ Regular Price (no discounts at all) $165.47
**Ongoing $23 off ARS/WH-DVR until next upgrade
**$10 off for 12 months 
**$7 off HBO for 6 months
September - December 2019 Monthly total $125.47
**$65 off for 12 months is added on 12/31/19
January 2020 $60.47*
***Price Increase $7 for Xtra and $1.50 more for RSN*
*February 2020 $68.97
**$7 off HBO discount ends
March - August 2020 $75.97
**$10 off for 12 months ends
September - December 2020 $85.98
**$65 off for 12 month ends 
January 2021 $150.97 (only the ongoing $23 off ARS/WH-DVR are left at this point) *

OP could possibly be paying less if their RSN fee is less than $8.49 but still the point is OP's bill would have changed 3 times after adding the discount they were offered on Tuesday. Once due to price increase, twice due to promos expiring and assuming OP not calling back for more. Based on their no-discount pricing ($165.47) OP is saving an estimated $100.47/mo with YouTube TV w/HBO Now @ $65/mo before taxes.

Even if YouTube TV increases their pricing @ $5/mo twice in 2020 the OP would have a more stable bill with their streaming services than with D*. So if OP is happy with Cloud DVR over hardware DVR and is wanting a more stable bill without having to keep calling in every 2-6 months for discounts then OP has accomplished this goal with flying colors in my book.

I just hope OP is having HBO direct bill them for HBO Now instead of getting it through YouTube TV so that way they ensure they get access to HBO Max at no additional charge in May.


----------



## AreBee

James Long said:


> The difference between cutting the bill "by" $60 and "to" $60. Which would mean DIRECTV offered a $105/mo discount for a year? That is higher than the discounts I have seen reported. I read by where to was written ... but I doubt the $105/mo discount.


He clearly said, "If I can get your bill down to $60/mo for the next year would you reconsider?" He also said that the offer was good until 1/21/20 if I changed my mind. 


techguy88 said:


> The new post is a bit vague  but this post from August would put things in context:
> 
> So for one I can already tell there was miscommunication occurring here. Either the agent misspoke and told OP the price would be good for 12 months when the agent _should have said_ the new discount is good for 12 months  (this is the most likely scenario) or OP misheard the agent and thought the price was locked in for 12 months. (I'm giving OP benefit of the doubt and saying while a possible scenario this was not the case.)
> 
> So OP previously had a $35 off for 12 months (w/ 1yr commitment) and $7 off HBO that expired which prompted their call in August. Based on their previous post and signature at time of post I can piece together their bill for the most part. The only thing is I don't know if OP had Protection Plan so I'm not factoring that into any calculation and I don't know their RSN fee so I'm estimating by using the max RSN fee ($8.49).
> 
> So their bill with no discounts is Xtra @ $101.99, HBO @ $17.99, RSN @ $8.49, ARS-HD @ $10, ARS-DVR @ $10, WH-DVR @ $3, Primary TV (HR44) @ $0.00, 2 additional C41 clients @ $14. Total monthly D* bill $165.47/mo before taxes.
> 
> From my understanding from what I've read and know there isn't any "waivers" for the ARS/WH-DVR charges only the SD to HD upgrade offers. These are only meant for customers with SD equipment and to prevent them from being billed any additional fees until they upgrade on their own. Technically the agent in August shouldn't have offered OP these since they were already paying for all ARS charges. OP also got a $10 off for 12 months that stacked on top of the ongoing ARS/WH-DVR credits and $7 off HBO for 6 months. When OP called in Tuesday they most likely offered a $65 off for 12 month discount.
> 
> If the OP would have stayed and accepted the discount this would be the result:
> 
> *Monthly bill @ Regular Price (no discounts at all) $165.47
> **Ongoing $23 off ARS/WH-DVR until next upgrade
> **$10 off for 12 months
> **$7 off HBO for 6 months
> September - December 2019 Monthly total $125.47
> **$65 off for 12 months is added on 12/31/19
> January 2020 $60.47*
> ***Price Increase $7 for Xtra and $1.50 more for RSN*
> *February 2020 $68.97
> **$7 off HBO discount ends
> March - August 2020 $75.97
> **$10 off for 12 months ends
> September - December 2020 $85.98
> **$65 off for 12 month ends
> January 2021 $150.97 (only the ongoing $23 off ARS/WH-DVR are left at this point) *
> 
> OP could possibly be paying less if their RSN fee is less than $8.49 but still the point is OP's bill would have changed 3 times after adding the discount they were offered on Tuesday. Once due to price increase, twice due to promos expiring and assuming OP not calling back for more. Based on their no-discount pricing ($165.47) OP is saving an estimated $100.47/mo with YouTube TV w/HBO Now @ $65/mo before taxes.
> 
> Even if YouTube TV increases their pricing @ $5/mo twice in 2020 the OP would have a more stable bill with their streaming services than with D*. So if OP is happy with Cloud DVR over hardware DVR and is wanting a more stable bill without having to keep calling in every 2-6 months for discounts then OP has accomplished this goal with flying colors in my book.
> 
> I just hope OP is having HBO direct bill them for HBO Now instead of getting it through YouTube TV so that way they ensure they get access to HBO Max at no additional charge in May.





techguy88 said:


> The new post is a bit vague  but this post from August would put things in context:
> 
> So for one I can already tell there was miscommunication occurring here. Either the agent misspoke and told OP the price would be good for 12 months when the agent _should have said_ the new discount is good for 12 months  (this is the most likely scenario) or OP misheard the agent and thought the price was locked in for 12 months. (I'm giving OP benefit of the doubt and saying while a possible scenario this was not the case.)
> 
> So OP previously had a $35 off for 12 months (w/ 1yr commitment) and $7 off HBO that expired which prompted their call in August. Based on their previous post and signature at time of post I can piece together their bill for the most part. The only thing is I don't know if OP had Protection Plan so I'm not factoring that into any calculation and I don't know their RSN fee so I'm estimating by using the max RSN fee ($8.49).
> 
> So their bill with no discounts is Xtra @ $101.99, HBO @ $17.99, RSN @ $8.49, ARS-HD @ $10, ARS-DVR @ $10, WH-DVR @ $3, Primary TV (HR44) @ $0.00, 2 additional C41 clients @ $14. Total monthly D* bill $165.47/mo before taxes.
> 
> From my understanding from what I've read and know there isn't any "waivers" for the ARS/WH-DVR charges only the SD to HD upgrade offers. These are only meant for customers with SD equipment and to prevent them from being billed any additional fees until they upgrade on their own. Technically the agent in August shouldn't have offered OP these since they were already paying for all ARS charges. OP also got a $10 off for 12 months that stacked on top of the ongoing ARS/WH-DVR credits and $7 off HBO for 6 months. When OP called in Tuesday they most likely offered a $65 off for 12 month discount.
> 
> If the OP would have stayed and accepted the discount this would be the result:
> 
> *Monthly bill @ Regular Price (no discounts at all) $165.47
> **Ongoing $23 off ARS/WH-DVR until next upgrade
> **$10 off for 12 months
> **$7 off HBO for 6 months
> September - December 2019 Monthly total $125.47
> **$65 off for 12 months is added on 12/31/19
> January 2020 $60.47*
> ***Price Increase $7 for Xtra and $1.50 more for RSN*
> *February 2020 $68.97
> **$7 off HBO discount ends
> March - August 2020 $75.97
> **$10 off for 12 months ends
> September - December 2020 $85.98
> **$65 off for 12 month ends
> January 2021 $150.97 (only the ongoing $23 off ARS/WH-DVR are left at this point) *
> 
> OP could possibly be paying less if their RSN fee is less than $8.49 but still the point is OP's bill would have changed 3 times after adding the discount they were offered on Tuesday. Once due to price increase, twice due to promos expiring and assuming OP not calling back for more. Based on their no-discount pricing ($165.47) OP is saving an estimated $100.47/mo with YouTube TV w/HBO Now @ $65/mo before taxes.
> 
> Even if YouTube TV increases their pricing @ $5/mo twice in 2020 the OP would have a more stable bill with their streaming services than with D*. So if OP is happy with Cloud DVR over hardware DVR and is wanting a more stable bill without having to keep calling in every 2-6 months for discounts then OP has accomplished this goal with flying colors in my book.
> 
> I just hope OP is having HBO direct bill them for HBO Now instead of getting it through YouTube TV so that way they ensure they get access to HBO Max at no additional charge in May.


You nailed my bill to a "T" and I do have the protection plan. I am getting HBO Now directly as you suggested!


----------



## armchair

AreBee said:


> He clearly said, "If I can get your bill down to $60/mo for the next year would you reconsider?" He also said that the offer was good until 1/21/20 if I changed my mind.
> 
> You nailed my bill to a "T" and I do have the protection plan. I am getting HBO Now directly as you suggested!


Makes more sense now. Thanks for clearing that up.

I've a similar situation coming in the next few days and until the end of month to consider. I did the 3 week trial with YouTube TV and really liked the DVR and VOD. Recent changes to YTTV have made it more user friendly with less forced ads.

Last I talked with DirecTV, they gave me a suggested callback date. I've been inpatient with calls made too early so that helped.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillBurn

Been a long time since I posted, but just wanted to leave an FYI that after being a customer since 2000 I called to cancel my service (which was currently running about $156/month for TotalChoice, 5 extra TVs, DVR, HD, and RSN not including Sunday Ticket). AT&T made no attempt to retain me at all, just asked why I was cancelling and then processed the cancellation order. We will be going with YTTV for the time being after trialing that for a few weeks. I will miss Sunday Ticket (which I subscribed to without discounts for 19 years), but I figure it will be at most a couple of years before I can buy that separately. Good luck to everyone that remains on the island!


----------



## GekkoDBS

James Long said:


> The difference between cutting the bill "by" $60 and "to" $60. Which would mean DIRECTV offered a $105/mo discount for a year? That is higher than the discounts I have seen reported. I read by where to was written ... but I doubt the $105/mo discount.


$105 per month are real, I've seen $150 per month, there must be some internal metric that Directv/ATT is following, some rhyme or reason because the divergent reports of what people do and don't get offered is all over the map, for those who don't believe, sure people could be posting lies and I guess nothing can be proved, although I've seen pictures of actual bills posted, for whatever it is worth, I know people who get those monster discounts, including within the last month.

I suspect there is a certain strata of subscribers that Directv/ATT is under pressure to keep, probably to meet shareholder expectations, in my anecdotal experience being a 20 year subscriber hurts you more than helps you, it seems like being in that 1 to 5 range helps but again, who the heck knows, would it surprise me to learn that after the rep reads you a standard script, "are there any channels you could lose to move to a lower packgage", you say "no", and then the offers commence, again who knows but you have to put in some work for this, when you tell retentions "cancel", in my experience they say, "OK", and offer nothing.

Again, why, if Directv is willing to give X customer a great discount if he calls back after cancelling, why not offer it to him before cancelling, especially if he or she is a 10 or 20 year customer, why would I want to lose that customer, why, why, why, it would be cool if someone who worked for retentions recently could explain but maybe it is better if we don't look too much into it.

The one thing I'm convinced of, Directv/ATT is not giving out discounts unless it serves them in some way, maybe it is inflating the subscriber counts and there is some metric that produces shareholder results, I don't know.


----------



## cwpomeroy

We're a 20 Year customer and have four lines on AT&T Wireless as well. I'm about to dump Cox Internet (long story....) and switch to FIOS Gigabit (for cheaper mind you). I did some shopping on FIOS and it looks like i can get Internet and their top TV package with all Pay Channels (HBO, Cinemax, etc...) for about what I'm paying for DirecTV. Essentially saving me around $80/Month. 

So I called into DirecTV.... and asked what they can do for me. We have Premiere and 7 TV's... still being charged for HD, DVR, Whole Home, Regional Sports and we have the protection plan. They knocked $50 off a month for 12 months. And because of the protection plan will upgrade us from a Genie 1 to a Genie 2 and replace four of the receivers with new ones. That will restart a 2 year agreement - we are not under an agreement today.

As an aside, has anyone switched to FIOS recently and how does the TV/DVR/Service compare? I'm ok with DirecTV, except for some of our old receivers that sometimes hang for 15-20 seconds. I would save more money by going with FIOS for TV and Internet with no contract. It seems like DirecTV is going to get milked until they get an OTT solution that works which means likely little innovation and price hikes for the foreseeable future.


----------



## armchair

cwpomeroy said:


> We're a 20 Year customer and have four lines on AT&T Wireless as well. I'm about to dump Cox Internet (long story....) and switch to FIOS Gigabit (for cheaper mind you). I did some shopping on FIOS and it looks like i can get Internet and their top TV package with all Pay Channels (HBO, Cinemax, etc...) for about what I'm paying for DirecTV. Essentially saving me around $80/Month.
> 
> So I called into DirecTV.... and asked what they can do for me. We have Premiere and 7 TV's... still being charged for HD, DVR, Whole Home, Regional Sports and we have the protection plan. They knocked $50 off a month for 12 months. And because of the protection plan will upgrade us from a Genie 1 to a Genie 2 and replace four of the receivers with new ones. That will restart a 2 year agreement - we are not under an agreement today.
> 
> As an aside, has anyone switched to FIOS recently and how does the TV/DVR/Service compare? I'm ok with DirecTV, except for some of our old receivers that sometimes hang for 15-20 seconds. I would save more money by going with FIOS for TV and Internet with no contract. It seems like DirecTV is going to get milked until they get an OTT solution that works which means likely little innovation and price hikes for the foreseeable future.


If Fios is no contract, I'd try to save the money before agreeing to 24 month DirecTV contract. With DirecTV 24 month contract, you're only getting the promised rate for 12 months. It's likely you're not saving saving as much months 13 through 24.

Depending on the TV service amount, streaming might be even cheaper. You might consider also internet plus streaming which doesn't require a contract.

I'd avoid a contact until I knew what the other options were. Even DirecTV may try to win you back if you cancel. The result may be no commitment. But you may not be able to upgrade hardware that way without an extended contract.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwpomeroy

armchair said:


> If Fios is no contract, I'd try to save the money before agreeing to 24 month DirecTV contract. With DirecTV 24 month contract, you're only getting the promised rate for 12 months. It's likely you're not saving saving as much months 13 through 24.
> 
> Depending on the TV service amount, streaming might be even cheaper. You might consider also internet plus streaming which doesn't require a contract.
> 
> I'd avoid a contact until I knew what the other options were. Even DirecTV may try to win you back if you cancel. The result may be no commitment. But you may not be able to upgrade hardware that way without an extended contract.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I was able to take the credits without accepting the equipment upgrades. I may just stay with my existing hardware, have the FIOS internet installed, and then see what DirecTV/AT&T announce in the next few months. It doesn't sound like anyone thinks FIOS has a better product offering (picture quality, number of channels, etc...)


----------



## armchair

cwpomeroy said:


> I was able to take the credits without accepting the equipment upgrades. I may just stay with my existing hardware, have the FIOS internet installed, and then see what DirecTV/AT&T announce in the next few months. It doesn't sound like anyone thinks FIOS has a better product offering (picture quality, number of channels, etc...)


Sorry, I didn't comment on Fios TV service. I know nothing about it due to limited service availability in my area.

I am considering a switch to YouTube TV. Did the 3 week trial in December. My expiring DirecTV discounts have renewed but considerably lower than before. Loyalty and VIP say keep calling, discounts change on daily basis.

That's getting old. I've already returned receivers not needed, dropped HBO and protection plan and finally "right sizing programming" (downgraded). Nothing else to adjust but cancel if the price and features don't fit.

I did suspend back in 2018 before cancelling; ultimately was won back before the hardware was returned. But now AT&T wants to charge for suspending too. If the equipment goes back, that's sunsetting DirecTV for good; I won't go back to a long term contract without price protection full term.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

What strategies are you all using to get discounts these days? I used to call periodically and see what deals I could get, and actually, quite often, I'd get loyalty discounts or upgrades just by calling for something else. Last time I had to call them about something (one of my HR2x boxes bit the dust), I got an upgraded Genie (to the HR54) because I had gone 4K (they asked that question), plus I got like 6 months of Showtime and Starz, and they knocked off some money off the bill. I didn't even ask them to do that. But I'm gathering from reading here that this hardly ever happens, and you actually have to threaten to cancel to get them to budge on anything (and with that some of you never even got an offer, they just cancelled you). To be honest, as much as I want to save money by going streaming, it just won't work for me. There are too many people in my household with too many different tastes that it would require three different streaming/antenna options to get everything I'd want. And with that, there's a whole host of other reasons why it's still inferior in my opinion. The other option is to move to cable, and last time I priced it out, it would actually save me about $40. But I'm hesitant because I'm not sure I like their DVR and have a tough time finding decent info on it. But I'm considering it still. But my fear is that if I say I want to cancel, they'll just cancel without any offers and then I'm screwed.


----------



## cwpomeroy

armchair said:


> Sorry, I didn't comment on Fios TV service. I know nothing about it due to limited service availability in my area.
> 
> I am considering a switch to YouTube TV. Did the 3 week trial in December. My expiring DirecTV discounts have renewed but considerably lower than before. Loyalty and VIP say keep calling, discounts change on daily basis.
> 
> That's getting old. I've already returned receivers not needed, dropped HBO and protection plan and finally "right sizing programming" (downgraded). Nothing else to adjust but cancel if the price and features don't fit.
> 
> I did suspend back in 2018 before cancelling; ultimately was won back before the hardware was returned. But now AT&T wants to charge for suspending too. If the equipment goes back, that's sunsetting DirecTV for good; I won't go back to a long term contract without price protection full term.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Totally get it!! I have two XM radio subscriptions that I've played the discount game with and it's just tiring. I'm sure that's what these companies count on. The unintentional consequence though is that it breeds anger and destroys any customer loyalty they might have earned. My kids are almost allways on the subscription sites now and rarely watch DirecTV anymore (teenagers). My wife and I still enjoy traditional 'channels' with a guide etc. although we're starting to watch the Netflix/Disney/Prime/CBS All access subscriptions as well. It doesn't go unnoticed how much better the PQ is over DTV. We live near washington DC and don't 'need' a satellite solution but have had DTV since they first released the Tivo unit. We'll probably re-evaluate everything later this year. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cwpomeroy

Steveknj said:


> What strategies are you all using to get discounts these days? I used to call periodically and see what deals I could get, and actually, quite often, I'd get loyalty discounts or upgrades just by calling for something else. Last time I had to call them about something (one of my HR2x boxes bit the dust), I got an upgraded Genie (to the HR54) because I had gone 4K (they asked that question), plus I got like 6 months of Showtime and Starz, and they knocked off some money off the bill. I didn't even ask them to do that. But I'm gathering from reading here that this hardly ever happens, and you actually have to threaten to cancel to get them to budge on anything (and with that some of you never even got an offer, they just cancelled you). To be honest, as much as I want to save money by going streaming, it just won't work for me. There are too many people in my household with too many different tastes that it would require three different streaming/antenna options to get everything I'd want. And with that, there's a whole host of other reasons why it's still inferior in my opinion. The other option is to move to cable, and last time I priced it out, it would actually save me about $40. But I'm hesitant because I'm not sure I like their DVR and have a tough time finding decent info on it. But I'm considering it still. But my fear is that if I say I want to cancel, they'll just cancel without any offers and then I'm screwed.


My personal recent experience was to just call and ask what they can do. It seems to help if you are also a wireless customer and if you subscribe to the higher cost packages. Worst case, try cable for a month and then cancel.


----------



## B. Shoe

Steveknj said:


> The other option is to move to cable, and last time I priced it out, it would actually save me about $40. But I'm hesitant because I'm not sure I like their DVR and have a tough time finding decent info on it. But I'm considering it still. But my fear is that if I say I want to cancel, they'll just cancel without any offers and then I'm screwed.


You can always suspend your DIRECTV account for a couple of months if you want to dip your toes in other waters, just for a trial period. I believe you can do that for up to a six-month span, but I may not be correct.


----------



## MysteryMan

B. Shoe said:


> You can always suspend your DIRECTV account for a couple of months if you want to dip your toes in other waters, just for a trial period. I believe you can do that for up to a six-month span, but I may not be correct.


To suspend your DIRECTV account call 1-800-288-2020..."You must suspend the account for at least 30 days and no longer than 6 months"..."Keep in mind that we apply a fee of up to $7.00 per month for suspended accounts".


----------



## Steveknj

B. Shoe said:


> You can always suspend your DIRECTV account for a couple of months if you want to dip your toes in other waters, just for a trial period. I believe you can do that for up to a six-month span, but I may not be correct.





MysteryMan said:


> To suspend your DIRECTV account call 1-800-288-2020..."You must suspend the account for at least 30 days and no longer than 6 months"..."Keep in mind that we apply a fee of up to $7.00 per month for suspended accounts".


Thanks for this. If I'm ready to jump, I just might do this. Probably won't be before the summer at this point, when I clear off the DVR.


----------



## mjwagner

B. Shoe said:


> You can always suspend your DIRECTV account for a couple of months if you want to dip your toes in other waters, just for a trial period. I believe you can do that for up to a six-month span, but I may not be correct.


You can and it used to be free, but AT&T being AT&T...they now charge a $7 per month fee...they love fees...LOL


----------



## armchair

mjwagner said:


> You can and it used to be free, but AT&T being AT&T...they now charge a $7 per month fee...they love fees...LOL


Yep. Which is why I'd return equipment today if going back to streaming. That would be a wrap and sunsetting my DirecTV account because I won't go back to a long term contract when there's other less intrusive TOS. Seems AT&T wants it that way; their loss.

Wasn't the case back in 2018 when I suspended. 6 months of streaming TV trials and I was decided at the time to stay with PSV. Cancelled DirecTV account and tried to return equipment but DirecTV won me back without a contract obligation. Cancelled PSV instead.

Today, I'd likely go with YouTube TV. Though I'm watching what vidgo does in North America with promised DVR coming in 2020. Missing Tennis Channel though; as much as I dislike the channel changes since TC+ came along for the premium add-on, still need the basic channel for French Open. YouTube TV has Tennis Channel in the base channel lineup.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS

Steveknj said:


> Thanks for this. If I'm ready to jump, I just might do this. Probably won't be before the summer at this point, when I clear off the DVR.


That won't help you get a discount.


----------



## 242424

Called 800-824-9077 today and got my $50 a month off reinstated with no commitment. Took about 5 minutes. No commitment was important to me because if I lose my distant networks I'll have to leave.


----------



## Steveknj

242424 said:


> Called 800-824-9077 today and got my $50 a month off reinstated with no commitment. Took about 5 minutes. No commitment was important to me because if I lose my distant networks I'll have to leave.


What did you tell them? You were considering leaving or just, what discounts can you give me?


----------



## 242424

Steveknj said:


> What did you tell them? You were considering leaving or just, what discounts can you give me?


I just told them my discount ran out (we got a full price bill last week) and I would like it renewed. I'm one of the "low value customers" too. lol


----------



## DMRI2006

The timing on all of this is extremely important. I was a few weeks out of having my discounts dropping off last year and it went nowhere with the initial calls I made (just a couple of tiny offers were floated from the csr).

I waited a couple of weeks and got a cancellation date (I didn't suspend -- just had a specific cut-off date listed), then called a retention number. Immediately got a slew of discounts for 12 months, just by telling them I had a cancellation date lined up (which I guess they could see). Before that the retention # had no interest in talking to me.

I would try going that route instead of suspending service with its associated fees...but as always things change. I'll be trying my luck again in March and checking in here to see what's going down.


----------



## spiketoo

DMRI2006 said:


> The timing on all of this is extremely important. I was a few weeks out of having my discounts dropping off last year and it went nowhere with the initial calls I made (just a couple of tiny offers were floated from the csr).
> 
> I waited a couple of weeks and got a cancellation date (I didn't suspend -- just had a specific cut-off date listed), then called a retention number. Immediately got a slew of discounts for 12 months, just by telling them I had a cancellation date lined up (which I guess they could see). Before that the retention # had no interest in talking to me.
> 
> I would try going that route instead of suspending service with its associated fees...but as always things change. I'll be trying my luck again in March and checking in here to see what's going down.


Make sure you see any info on your account other than 'order is in process'. I did the same as you and goofball didn't cancel my cancellation. Was a nightmare getting service returned. Ending up getting free CI out of it but after something like 7 hours on the phone over 3 days, not sure even that was worth it (especially since the Wings suck this year).


----------



## eletric chicken

after dealing with trying to get installed 8 times no kidding. from the mini's not working right dvr freezing up and locking up. i got the premer pack for 73. 99 for 4 months. if these issues are not fixed then we will have to see what's gonna happen then!!! i already told em that there in breech of there contract if i am NOT getting the service that i am paying for


----------



## wxman2003

Last year I called to cancel and they offered me a 1 year deal for $40 a month, so I took. It expired this month and called again to cancel, but instead of offering a new deal, the rep said that they are getting a lot of cancellations and people are switching to streaming services. He even said that he doubted the company would be around much longer. He then proceeded to cancel the service, without even trying to retain me. Poor guy.


----------



## techguy88

B. Shoe said:


> You can always suspend your DIRECTV account for a couple of months if you want to dip your toes in other waters, just for a trial period. I believe you can do that for up to a six-month span, but I may not be correct.





mjwagner said:


> You can and it used to be free, but AT&T being AT&T...they now charge a $7 per month fee...they love fees...LOL


The $7/mo suspend fee depends on which billing system your account currently resides in.

If it is the legacy DirecTV billing system then there is no fee however your account must have a $0.00 balance before the IVR or an agent can process the request.

If your account is in the AT&T billing system then there is a $7/mo charge to suspend services however the agent can process this without bringing the account to a $0.00 balance. Now if your D* account in the AT&T billing system is past due they will ask for you to make the past due payment first.

AT&T has always charged a $7/mo suspend fee for each service. As DirecTV accounts are converted over to the AT&T billing system they are standardizing DirecTV to match AT&T's policies for U-Verse TV, AT&T Internet and AT&T Phone.


----------



## armchair

techguy88 said:


> The $7/mo suspend fee depends on which billing system your account currently resides in.
> 
> If it is the legacy DirecTV billing system then there is no fee however your account must have a $0.00 balance before the IVR or an agent can process the request.
> 
> If your account is in the AT&T billing system then there is a $7/mo charge to suspend services however the agent can process this without bringing the account to a $0.00 balance. Now if your D* account in the AT&T billing system is past due they will ask for you to make the past due payment first.
> 
> AT&T has always charged a $7/mo suspend fee for each service. As DirecTV accounts are converted over to the AT&T billing system they are standardizing DirecTV to match AT&T's policies for U-Verse TV, AT&T Internet and AT&T Phone.


Last time I asked a retention agent about this (I'm still legacy DirecTV account), response I got, "don't know, you could suspend and check back after your billing statement date and see if the fee was applied".

I was guessing this fee now also applied to DirecTV legacy accounts. You know it doesn't as fact? I'd sure like to know because I'm thinking of suspending again but didn't want to cancel immediately. Returning equipment is like burning a bridge; not ever returning if that's the case.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## techguy88

armchair said:


> Last time I asked a retention agent about this (I'm still legacy DirecTV account), response I got, "don't know, you could suspend and check back after your billing statement date and see if the fee was applied".
> 
> I was guessing this fee now also applied to DirecTV legacy accounts. You know it doesn't as fact? I'd sure like to know because I'm thinking of suspending again but didn't want to cancel immediately. Returning equipment is like burning a bridge; not ever returning if that's the case.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I have friends that work at the local O&O call center in my area. AT&T acquired the call center as part of their purchase of D* and converted it to one that handles loyalty calls for post-paid Wireless, legacy D*, converted/new D* in AT&T's billing system, U-Verse TV, AT&T Internet and AT&T Phone. Anytime I want to know general information I ask them first before calling myself because they always give me honest and correct info on how things work. Comes in handy where my account is still legacy D* but my mother's D* account was converted to AT&T's systems.

I asked them last month about the suspend policy because I was thinking about putting my account in suspend for a month and they told me that was one thing for legacy D* accounts that hasn't changed. Only converted/new D* accounts in AT&T's billing system will charge the $7/mo suspend fee. Most other policies (like the restoral fee if your acct was interrupted due to non-payment) is the same between both systems now.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

wxman2003 said:


> He even said that he doubted the company would be around much longer.


With comments like that he might not be around that much longer.


----------



## AreBee

Well, I dropped off my equipment at the UPS store yesterday. It was cathartic, but bittersweet. The people at the UPS store said they have been processing a lot of DirecTV returns lately. ATT’s process seemed flawed and cumbersome, but they were very accommodating and patient. 
I’m getting used to not having all of my channels in one guide but other than that, the transition from YTTV and HBO Now has been pretty seamless.


----------



## eletric chicken

AreBee said:


> Well, I dropped off my equipment at the UPS store yesterday. It was cathartic, but bittersweet. The people at the UPS store said they have been processing a lot of DirecTV returns lately. ATT's process seemed flawed and cumbersome, but they were very accommodating and patient.
> I'm getting used to not having all of my channels in one guide but other than that, the transition from YTTV and HBO Now has been pretty seamless.


i heard to that people were canceling left and right


----------



## James Long

eletric chicken said:


> i heard to that people were canceling left and right


The quarterly reports show people cancelling left, right and center. New numbers should be released in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## mjwagner

James Long said:


> The quarterly reports show people cancelling left, right and center. New numbers should be released in the next couple of weeks.


Not to worry, it's only those low profit customers they don't want anyway...


----------



## jdh8668

My next time to negotiate with them will be in March. For the past four years I've been able to get $60 off a month. Sometimes it was a battle, when I had their email saying they would do it, only to have my bill increase. I got what they promised when I turned that email over to the FCC complaint department. Each time (3 total) I received a call from AT&T's President's office giving me everything that was promised. It's sad it has to go to that extreme, but I didn't have that problem until AT&T took over Directv.


----------



## eletric chicken

James Long said:


> The quarterly reports show people cancelling left, right and center. New numbers should be released in the next couple of weeks.


that's what a rep told me... i am happy with it vs specscum cable. now if they could just get my system working right id'e be esctatic


----------



## mmmccall

Made my annual call this past weekend as my $60 per month credit was set to expire. I had also been trying to upgrade to 4k for the last 6 months and had been unable to get anything that cost me less than $650. Called and prompted cancel, explained that I was canceling as my bill was set to go up and I was going to a competitor that was able to give me 4k. Took about 10 minutes or so on hold but they extended the $60 for another year and gave me the free 4k upgrade which is being installed tomorrow. I of course had to sign up for a 24 month agreement so I will have to go through this again in a year but worse case scenario, I cancel and pay $120 ($10 per month) fee. I was pleasantly surprised, I figured this was going to finally be the time I cancel.


----------



## eletric chicken

mmmccall said:


> Made my annual call this past weekend as my $60 per month credit was set to expire. I had also been trying to upgrade to 4k for the last 6 months and had been unable to get anything that cost me less than $650. Called and prompted cancel, explained that I was canceling as my bill was set to go up and I was going to a competitor that was able to give me 4k. Took about 10 minutes or so on hold but they extended the $60 for another year and gave me the free 4k upgrade which is being installed tomorrow. I of course had to sign up for a 24 month agreement so I will have to go through this again in a year but worse case scenario, I cancel and pay $120 ($10 per month) fee. I was pleasantly surprised, I figured this was going to finally be the time I cancel.


are you getting the genie 2??? the genie 1 can only stream on 4k show at once and the genie 2 can stream 4 4K shows at once. and make sure the mini's are hardwired for 4K and not wireless


----------



## b4pjoe

The Genie 2 can only stream 2 4K at once.


----------



## eletric chicken

b4pjoe said:


> The Genie 2 can only stream 2 4K at once.


thanks for the update. the rep told me it can do 4 4k streams at once. just goes to show never trust the reps


----------



## mmmccall

Yes I did get the HS17 and two 4k clients. I only have one 4k TV at the moment but if I upgrade in the future I am ready. The strange thing was I am 99% sure I do not have a reverse LNB but that did not get changed and the 4k channels are working. I'm guessing this may be a problem for me in the future if/when DirecTV expands the 4k offerings.


----------



## MysteryMan

mmmccall said:


> Yes I did get the HS17 and two 4k clients. I only have one 4k TV at the moment but if I upgrade in the future I am ready. The strange thing was I am 99% sure I do not have a reverse LNB but that did not get changed and the 4k channels are working. I'm guessing this may be a problem for me in the future if/when DirecTV expands the 4k offerings.


To find out what LNB you have using your DIRECTV remote press MENU, scroll down to Info & Test, select Genie Info, scroll down to Satellite Setup. The type of LNB you have is stated there.


----------



## mmmccall

Yep, it says SL3 LNB which I am pretty sure is not reverse band


----------



## eletric chicken

after all of the issues with my install and poor cust service DTV ate the entire cost of my first bill!!!


----------



## armchair

I made the call to cancel or suspend yesterday. The agent initially said nothing can be done but I asked if I had credits on the account that would show if I suspended, she said yes. As a matter of fact, since I downgraded programming this month, I've got more credit than we both realized. February's bill would be the lowest bill I've had since August. No reason to cancel or suspend this month but late next month.

She said go ahead and call again in February to see if there's something that can be done with my March bill. Stands to reason there's a reason DirecTV didn't want to allow any more credits this month. She should have lead with that. But did agree that I shouldn't have to keep calling back.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil T

mmmccall said:


> Yes I did get the HS17 and two 4k clients. I only have one 4k TV at the moment but if I upgrade in the future I am ready. The strange thing was I am 99% sure I do not have a reverse LNB but that did not get changed and the 4k channels are working. I'm guessing this may be a problem for me in the future if/when DirecTV expands the 4k offerings.


I had a reverse band LNB installed in 2016 because of the promise of more 4K. Never happened and probably never will. Dropped DirecTV in 11/17.


----------



## DirectMan

mmmccall said:


> Yep, it says SL3 LNB which I am pretty sure is not reverse band


I have the 4K.
The dish type: SL3 LNB
Switch Type: SWM LNB
RB/INTL: Reverse Band

your system info should mention reverse band.


----------



## codespy

I have 4K too, for a couple years now. My dish is a legacy DIRECTV Slimline with 5LNB, 4 wires coming out of LNB and paralleled input via splitters to dual SWM-16’s. No RB at this location...


----------



## mmmccall

RB/INTL: None

Definitely no reverse band.


----------



## b4pjoe

mmmccall said:


> Yep, it says SL3 LNB which I am pretty sure is not reverse band


Same one I have. It had to be replaced last summer and I asked to get the reverse band LNB and they wouldn't do it.


----------



## BillBurn

Just an update on my own cancellation (seems to be a trend on this thread). A couple weeks after cancelling I got a email asking me, as a former DirecTV customer, to fill out a survey. The survey was made by an outside firm and it essentially tried to figure out exactly why I canceled and what if anything they could have offered to change my mind before I cancelled. I found the content of the survey interesting because when I called to cancel they didn't make any attempt at all to ask why I was cancelling or how they could retain me. I guess they don't trust their reps to collect that data and are leaving it to a survey firm to collect after the fact.


----------



## eletric chicken

BillBurn said:


> Just an update on my own cancellation (seems to be a trend on this thread). A couple weeks after cancelling I got a email asking me, as a former DirecTV customer, to fill out a survey. The survey was made by an outside firm and it essentially tried to figure out exactly why I canceled and what if anything they could have offered to change my mind before I cancelled. I found the content of the survey interesting because when I called to cancel they didn't make any attempt at all to ask why I was cancelling or how they could retain me. I guess they don't trust their reps to collect that data and are leaving it to a survey firm to collect after the fact.


a rep told me that DTV has been a big problem for ATT that says alot!!! low cost workers don't help either


----------



## GekkoDBS

BillBurn said:


> Just an update on my own cancellation (seems to be a trend on this thread). A couple weeks after cancelling I got a email asking me, as a former DirecTV customer, to fill out a survey. The survey was made by an outside firm and it essentially tried to figure out exactly why I canceled and what if anything they could have offered to change my mind before I cancelled. I found the content of the survey interesting because when I called to cancel they didn't make any attempt at all to ask why I was cancelling or how they could retain me. I guess they don't trust their reps to collect that data and are leaving it to a survey firm to collect after the fact.


They have not cared for years, this is nothing new, if you call to cancel the initial rep will say, "bye", from listening to friends and relatives this has been going on for at least five years, if you want credits, you have to put in the work.


----------



## GekkoDBS

TheRatPatrol said:


> With comments like that he might not be around that much longer.


He sounds like a low value worker.


----------



## poppo

My $7 off Showtime and $7 off Starz for a year ended. I called (loyalty dept) and they would not do anything to try and have me keep those, so I just had them remove them. Nothing I really watch anyway except Ray Donovan. Guess they would rather loose any income then offer a discount. I've been a customer for 23 years.


----------



## Xsabresx

I have been with Drectv since 2001 and ave never receved a credit for anything, ever. They wouldnt even give me partial credit for the Genie mini I bought out of pocket. 

Last month I called looking for ways to reduce my bill. I have subscribed to Premier/Platinum/whatever it is called now from day one. 

The only thing they would offer to do was drop me down to a lower tier, which I did.


----------



## ShanC

I've been a DirecTV customer for 20+ years, and an AT&T mobile (BellSouth, Cingular, etc) customer for even longer. I have combined billing. I always buy the full ride of channels, plus Sunday Ticket and Extra Innings every year. Never been late on any payment ever. I've *always* gotten some type of discount, just by asking. Usually somewhere between $30-$60 per month. My most recent set of discounts was up toward the end of 2019, and each month I've called and asked, and each month I've been told nothing is available, so try back next month. The most recent conversation was with a very pleasant and forthcoming agent in retention, who said he couldn't understand why he wasn't able to pull up many discount options for me, as I was clearly ID'd as their top tier of customer (he said customers are rated from 1-5, and I'm a 5). I did get a meager $10/month for 12 months (though he said there should be more available that he couldn't access now). He then told me that the merger was affecting their customer service platform, and discounts they used to see on their screens are not showing up consistently, but that they should be back once the platforms are finished being merged in April. He also indicated discounts often show up in calendar quarters, so the next batch would also be published for CSRs in April. Was this BS or is there some truth to it? Hard for me to say. I haven't gone to the "I quit" tactic yet. My latest commitment runs through August, so I'll keep trying each month until then, but dealing with them on billing (often wrong) and discounts for the past half a year or so has been frustrating as hell. (Still love the service, though. That's been consistently excellent for me all along).


----------



## Getteau

I made my call yesterday after I had a $50 for 12 roll off in December and a $60 for 12 roll off my account in January. When I called retention in December, the lady said I had nothing available then and I needed to wait for my other discount to drop before they could do anything. They gave me $35 off for 12 months and gave me what he called a lifetime waver for the whole home fee and the advanced DVR fee ($13 total). He said the whole home/advanced DVR waver was good until I upgraded any equipment. They also threw in free Showtime for 6 months. I'll miss having a $65 bill, but the new $140 bill is better than a $190 bill. I may end up dropping a couple of receivers to save another $14 while I wait out my contract extension from last year's 4K upgrade.


----------



## armchair

I've met resistance for discounts expiring and not renewing since the last offer in August for $60 off per month. A $25 and $10 per month discount rolled off. Retention only offered to renew the $10 for 12 months and found a programming credit offer of $10 off for 2 months. Added ongoing whole home DVR discount a few months back too.

I've already returned extra DVRs and dropped protection plan. Only thing left to do was to downgrade programming. That, I did in January. If this sounds familiar, I've posted that recently.

What happened in February was a billing estimate that didn't match my bill. When retention couldn't offer any more discounts, I asked why the bill didn't meet the estimate given last month. Credit in difference was given in yet another credit to next month's bill. I could hang on until August but don't want the extended bill and don't expect offers to remain the same but keep diminishing. I doubt I stay beyond April.

What's happening with my account right now is no offers come. The issue is temporary credits for downgrade and billing error retention is willing to credit. The bill, as adjusted, has been low enough to retain but has become a monthly callback. I get that it's still low and cannot be lower but doubt once those adjustments are gone, there's no more to replace the one like the $25 that rolled off without a renewal offer.

Yes, I would leave because of a $25 bill increase. I only came back to DirecTV on a winback offer. It was only partially renewed last August. But there were other credits expiring last December and January that would determine my retention. My bill went up $25 in August. I won't accept another $25 bill increase so soon. Those increases alone amount to what I would pay in total to YTTV.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsabresx

Xsabresx said:


> I have been with Drectv since 2001 and ave never receved a credit for anything, ever. They wouldnt even give me partial credit for the Genie mini I bought out of pocket.
> 
> Last month I called looking for ways to reduce my bill. I have subscribed to Premier/Platinum/whatever it is called now from day one.
> 
> The only thing they would offer to do was drop me down to a lower tier, which I did.


Update:

Shortly after the above I had a nightmare with a Genie Mini I got through Solid Signal (getting stuff through Solid Signal is a whole new level of convulted drama these days but that is a story for anothe thread)

I called Rentention/Loyalty begging someone to help me as I was getting nowhere (hours upon hours of calls) getting this thing activated. They helped me get activated and gave me $30 off for 13 months. I wasnt even asking to be compensated. They offered.


----------



## peano

I just got $40 off for 12 months. Premier.


----------



## DetIrish

Called to cancel yesterday. After being transferred to retention (who only offered a free Sports Pack) and then again to the “VIP department”, the best they could do was $56/credit/month, free NFL Sunday Ticket, and a $200 VISA gift card with a 12 month commitment. I took it.


----------



## bmetelsky

DetIrish said:


> Called to cancel yesterday. After being transferred to retention (who only offered a free Sports Pack) and then again to the "VIP department", the best they could do was $56/credit/month, free NFL Sunday Ticket, and a $200 VISA gift card with a 12 month commitment. I took it.


That's a great deal!


----------



## JVK

Discount of 60 bucks a month for the next 12 months. Xtra-standard package. Got the same offer for the previous year as well, it expired and they gave it to me again for the next 12 months.


----------



## kdb29127

Called 866-595-2871 last week and got $60 a month off for 12 months with no commitment. This is the third year in a row I have got this but it took 3 calls before I got it this year. I have the old total choice package.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigCTM

Just called and got $50 off for 12 months...Only took 5 minutes...We have Entertainment Package.


----------



## DMRI2006

For you guys who are calling...are your current deals expired or are you doing it in advance of them dropping off?

Also what's the best number to try?

My discounts drop off in about a month and a half. Thanks!


----------



## kdb29127

My discount just expired last week. I called 866-595-2871 and got $60 credit per month for 12 months. This is the third straight year I got this. Been a customer for 25 years 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomcat11

Been with D* since 1997 and the bill just went up another $8.50 for my legacy package in February so inspired by you guys I just called and got $25 off for 12 months. Best they could do. I was told that because I changed my billing cycle (bills came late since ATT took over) that the system started over with any discounts/promotions? Said to call back in a couple months and maybe I could get another $15.

Did I just renew my commitment?


----------



## jpray72

I just spoke to the Directv loyalty number. They answered the phone directly, asked what I needed. Told them my discounts had rolled off last December and wanted to see if I could get them reapplied. He checked and took $60 for 12 months no commitment. Took only a couple of minutes.


----------



## longhorn23

jpray72 said:


> I just spoke to the Directv loyalty number. They answered the phone directly, asked what I needed. Told them my discounts had rolled off last December and wanted to see if I could get them reapplied. He checked and took $60 for 12 months no commitment. Took only a couple of minutes.


which number did you call? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jpray72

longhorn23 said:


> which number did you call? Thanks for the help.


(800) 824-9077


----------



## Tom Moon

My Promotion of $60/mo for a year expired 2/9/20. I just called Retention and they said that my promotion wouldn't "generate" for another 1 or 2 cycles, and that nothing is available now. Has anyone else had that experience and/or what does that mean? Should I just call again right away?


----------



## dtv757

Tom Moon said:


> My Promotion of $60/mo for a year expired 2/9/20. I just called Retention and they said that my promotion wouldn't "generate" for another 1 or 2 cycles, and that nothing is available now. Has anyone else had that experience and/or what does that mean? Should I just call again right away?


Call back in a few days or 1 month later

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twister18

ShanC said:


> I've been a DirecTV customer for 20+ years, and an AT&T mobile (BellSouth, Cingular, etc) customer for even longer. I have combined billing. I always buy the full ride of channels, plus Sunday Ticket and Extra Innings every year. Never been late on any payment ever. I've *always* gotten some type of discount, just by asking. Usually somewhere between $30-$60 per month. My most recent set of discounts was up toward the end of 2019, and each month I've called and asked, and each month I've been told nothing is available, so try back next month. The most recent conversation was with a very pleasant and forthcoming agent in retention, who said he couldn't understand why he wasn't able to pull up many discount options for me, as I was clearly ID'd as their top tier of customer (he said customers are rated from 1-5, and I'm a 5). I did get a meager $10/month for 12 months (though he said there should be more available that he couldn't access now). He then told me that the merger was affecting their customer service platform, and discounts they used to see on their screens are not showing up consistently, but that they should be back once the platforms are finished being merged in April. He also indicated discounts often show up in calendar quarters, so the next batch would also be published for CSRs in April. Was this BS or is there some truth to it? Hard for me to say. I haven't gone to the "I quit" tactic yet. My latest commitment runs through August, so I'll keep trying each month until then, but dealing with them on billing (often wrong) and discounts for the past half a year or so has been frustrating as hell. (Still love the service, though. That's been consistently excellent for me all along).


I basically had the same conversation with a rude as hell retention agent. No discount, 20 year + subscriber. Looking at other options

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Twister18

jpray72 said:


> (800) 824-9077


Used that number and got an agent named Alexis who was wonderful. For $70 off a month for a year and kept me as a customer.

On a side note, I think Dish will end up buying DirecTV very soon

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## barnabas

Twister18 said:


> Used that number and got an agent named Alexis who was wonderful. For $70 off a month for a year and kept me as a customer.
> 
> On a side note, I think Dish will end up buying DirecTV very soon
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I did not get quite as good as you but I was able to get $60 off a month for a year , as I got 70 off last year off but I'm satisfied


----------



## thefunks67

Just got off the phone with them. Same deal I have had for the last 12 months,. $75 off for the next 12 months. Got a confirmation email and it shows up in my account.


----------



## longhorn23

thefunks67 said:


> Just got off the phone with them. Same deal I have had for the last 12 months,. $75 off for the next 12 months. Got a confirmation email and it shows up in my account.


which number did you call? Thanks for your help.


----------



## kdb29127

Called 866-595-2871 last week and got $60 off per month for 12 months. That is the loyalty number.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Auger

kdb29127 said:


> Called 866-595-2871 last week and got $60 off per month for 12 months. That is the loyalty number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Do you pay to directv or att


----------



## kdb29127

It paid it to att. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mopardude01

I hope they uphold the offer, I had to keep calling every month to get the loyalty discount that they promised me. I was almost a 20 year customer. Got tired of all the lies and fees, left for Orby Tv. Haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## evotz

I'm curious as to what everyone is paying to begin with, and then getting these discounts.

I tried chatting back in the week and was not offered anything. Granted this was over chat and not over the phone.

I kind of got the impression that they're not too willing to give out discounts if you're paying $150 or less per month. I'm guessing those customers just aren't that valuable.


----------



## dtv757

mopardude01 said:


> I hope they uphold the offer, I had to keep calling every month to get the loyalty discount that they promised me. I was almost a 20 year customer. Got tired of all the lies and fees, left for Orby Tv. Haven't regretted it yet.


I'm also a 20 year customer and always get good promos .

Orby would not work for me .. as i watch a lot of sports like MLB EI , NFL ST ...

I know sports are temp on hold but once the world goes back to "normal " we will have sports again lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wxman

My pole broke (again), and I was fed up. Would've left but I have cell/internet/Direct bundled and am getting a phone for free because of it. Started via chat but then they ended up calling me and connecting me to loyalty. Told me I would get $50/month off for a year for my troubles. I never received any kind of confirmation though nor can I find anything online confirming it. I guess I'll see with the next bill. Tech came out and replaced the pole 1 week later and fixed it (but with dumb things done along the way). I am an 18 year customer, have just 1 non-dvr receiver, and have Preferred Extra.


----------



## Glenee

evotz said:


> I'm curious as to what everyone is paying to begin with, and then getting these discounts.
> 
> I tried chatting back in the week and was not offered anything. Granted this was over chat and not over the phone.
> 
> I kind of got the impression that they're not too willing to give out discounts if you're paying $150 or less per month. I'm guessing those customers just aren't that valuable.


That has not been what I have seen happen here. The amount of discount naturally will be in proportion to what you pay most of the time. I have seen people who's bill is less than $100 get some very nice discount's.


----------



## longhorn23

There was a time when my bill was about 15 dollars a month or less with all the discounts I was receiving. And I had the highest Premier package. I think this only lasted for about 6 months. That was around 2017 or early 2018 when they were giving out crazy discounts sometimes even without asking for them.


----------



## DMRI2006

Just had the easiest call ever using (800) 824-9077

Picked up after a single ring, gave me $70 off for the next year starting with my May bill (my $60/off drops off in a couple of weeks).


----------



## ShanC

ShanC said:


> I've been a DirecTV customer for 20+ years, and an AT&T mobile (BellSouth, Cingular, etc) customer for even longer. I have combined billing. I always buy the full ride of channels, plus Sunday Ticket and Extra Innings every year. Never been late on any payment ever. I've *always* gotten some type of discount, just by asking. Usually somewhere between $30-$60 per month. My most recent set of discounts was up toward the end of 2019, and each month I've called and asked, and each month I've been told nothing is available, so try back next month. The most recent conversation was with a very pleasant and forthcoming agent in retention, who said he couldn't understand why he wasn't able to pull up many discount options for me, as I was clearly ID'd as their top tier of customer (he said customers are rated from 1-5, and I'm a 5). I did get a meager $10/month for 12 months (though he said there should be more available that he couldn't access now). He then told me that the merger was affecting their customer service platform, and discounts they used to see on their screens are not showing up consistently, but that they should be back once the platforms are finished being merged in April. He also indicated discounts often show up in calendar quarters, so the next batch would also be published for CSRs in April. Was this BS or is there some truth to it? Hard for me to say. I haven't gone to the "I quit" tactic yet. My latest commitment runs through August, so I'll keep trying each month until then, but dealing with them on billing (often wrong) and discounts for the past half a year or so has been frustrating as hell. (Still love the service, though. That's been consistently excellent for me all along).


I don't know how y'all are getting discounts. I keep calling back and keep getting stonewalled. I called again (800-824-9077) this morning and spoke to a nice lady in loyalty and she said there's nothing she can do. They are limited by what comes up in the computer as a possible discount or promo, and there are no options available. I asked for free Extra Innings or Sunday Ticket (assuming we have sports again) but nada. I love the service, both cell and satellite! I spend thousands a year with them! But since my last discounts rolled off I can't get jack **** except that meager $10. So frustrating.


----------



## kdb29127

I got $60 a month off for a year last month I have old grandfathered total choice and 4 receivers and have been a customer for 25 years. I have got this same discount for the last 3 years but had to call several times to do so.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

DMRI2006 said:


> Just had the easiest call ever using (800) 824-9077
> 
> Picked up after a single ring, gave me $70 off for the next year starting with my May bill (my $60/off drops off in a couple of weeks).


They didn't say anything about having to wait til the current promo drops off? Mine ends on 4/23.


----------



## DMRI2006

SledgeHammer said:


> They didn't say anything about having to wait til the current promo drops off? Mine ends on 4/23.


He said it would be either applied now or after the next billing cycle (mine ends on 4/15). I just checked and it was actually applied in my account already so I'll have a $0 balance this month (since it's combined with the last month of the previous discount)

Comes up as a $70 credit:

04/04/2020 XTRA - $70/12months ($70.00) ($4.90)
04/04/2020 High Valued Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## SledgeHammer

DMRI2006 said:


> Just had the easiest call ever using (800) 824-9077
> 
> Picked up after a single ring, gave me $70 off for the next year starting with my May bill (my $60/off drops off in a couple of weeks).


Mine expires on the 24th, and I gave it a whirl today and they said no new promo yet. I'll try back closer to the 24th. With no promo, I'll be up to $130... lol, I can go pretty much ANYWHERE traditional or streaming or even hybrid like TVision and beat the pants off of that.


----------



## lparsons21

SledgeHammer said:


> Mine expires on the 24th, and I gave it a whirl today and they said no new promo yet. I'll try back closer to the 24th. With no promo, I'll be up to $130... lol, I can go pretty much ANYWHERE traditional or streaming or even hybrid like TVision and beat the pants off of that.


Yep, $130 would get you probably everything there is to stream with the possible exception of some of ATT TVs subscription levels! 

In all of that live sports, when that becomes a thing again, is still an issue with streaming though not a horrible one.


----------



## SledgeHammer

lparsons21 said:


> Yep, $130 would get you probably everything there is to stream with the possible exception of some of ATT TVs subscription levels!
> 
> In all of that live sports, when that becomes a thing again, is still an issue with streaming though not a horrible one.


I've been on promos for 10+ yrs. I was surprised that DMRI2006 said he got his promo re-upped while the old one was still active. It's always been my experience you have to wait for them to fall off, but I gave it a whirl early anyways.

My interest in sports is < 0, so that's a non-issue. I DEFINITELY won't be going AT&T TV. Right now I'm leaning towards TVision, but when I went to see it in the store, they were supposedly having internet issues, so the PQ wasn't that great. I didn't get a chance to check out another stuff B.C. (before Corona). I think they have a 2 week trial where I can try it at home and see if I like it.


----------



## lparsons21

I’m not eligible for TVision though it looks good, more than I would want to spend though.
I have YouTubeTV and it has a good selection of channels and content for a fair price. You might want to give them a whirl.


----------



## SledgeHammer

lparsons21 said:


> I'm not eligible for TVision though it looks good, more than I would want to spend though.
> I have YouTubeTV and it has a good selection of channels and content for a fair price. You might want to give them a whirl.


Ya I looked at the OTT services (on paper). Not for me. I'd need 3 of them to get MOST of the channels I watch and I'd still be missing some. With 3 services, I'm in the $70-$80 range and missing a bunch of channels. Plus the hassle of juggling 3 apps with 3 different behaviors and UIs.

So $100/mo (well, $105 with taxes) for TVision out the door is better then $130 out the door for DirecTV. But hopefully DirecTV will get me back down to what I'm paying now which is $89.99 out the door.

Then again, IF they do get me back down to $89.99, then its getting pretty close to TVision which has 4K support. My HR54 doesn't. Upgrading to the HS17 means a huge hassle with dish & lnb swaps, etc. And the HS17, the form factor of the box and the fact that I need TWO boxes to use it with one TV in the house is a non starter for me. The HS17 won't fit in my entertainment center, especially not with having to have an additional client there too. Plus the HS17 doesn't work with OTA I think, right? With TVision, I don't even need the OTA since I'm in LA, they have the LA locals like Cox does. So I get stuff like Cozi and PBS and Smithsonian is included where its extra on DTV.

I haven't run out of tuners on the HR54, but the TVision can do 8.

I really wish the TMobile stores were open so I could go check it out at a store without "internet issues".


----------



## lparsons21

For me, YTTV is only missing Paramount. But since it is at most 2 shows I”m interested in, I’ll either forgo them, buy a season or sub to Philo for a short period when they start back up.


----------



## DMRI2006

SledgeHammer said:


> Mine expires on the 24th, and I gave it a whirl today and they said no new promo yet. I'll try back closer to the 24th. With no promo, I'll be up to $130... lol, I can go pretty much ANYWHERE traditional or streaming or even hybrid like TVision and beat the pants off of that.


$130 is pretty much where I would be without the promo also. At this point we have plenty of other options and mean it when we try and negotiate lol.

Could just be the CSR I had, who knows. I was calling to get an exact date on when they expired and usually you _do_ have to wait for them to run out. This one rep was pretty receptive to "seeing what was in there" and said the $70/mo. offer was available. He just didn't know if I'd see it now or in a few weeks (it's there already).


----------



## SledgeHammer

DMRI2006 said:


> $130 is pretty much where I would be without the promo also. At this point we have plenty of other options and mean it when we try and negotiate lol.
> 
> Could just be the CSR I had, who knows. I was calling to get an exact date on when they expired and usually you _do_ have to wait for them to run out. This one rep was pretty receptive to "seeing what was in there" and said the $70/mo. offer was available. He just didn't know if I'd see it now or in a few weeks (it's there already).


If I can get $70/mo off on a $130/mo bill, I ain't going nowhere lol.


----------



## Robert Auger

SledgeHammer said:


> If I can get $70/mo off on a $130/mo bill, I ain't going nowhere lol.


I got 65.00 for 12 months


----------



## dreadlk

Robert Auger said:


> I got 65.00 for 12 months


Has the Coronavirus softened their stance on discounts? It has reached a point we're $230 a month is unbearable.


----------



## dtv757

I called and got 65 off for 12 months too 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## longhorn23

dtv757 said:


> I called and got 65 off for 12 months too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


which number did you call?


----------



## evotz

Are they not doing discounts over chat any more?


----------



## DMRI2006

evotz said:


> Are they not doing discounts over chat any more?


Chat seems like it may have been pulled offline totally, at least it wasn't available at all last week.

In general, though, you're better off calling anyway. You might get a small discount from a regular CSR that staffs the chat (they'd offer $10 or $20 the few times I tried it), but for the real discounts you have to call and actually talk to someone in retention/loyalty.


----------



## yobear

We have been DTV customers for 22 years and like so many we are trying to lower our bill. Before we call I have a few questions, what if any of the following could we do without or are all of the following required for service? If I understand my bill correctly, my starting point is 56 a month before any actual programming is selected. 
Whole Home DVR $3.00 - I don’t think we use this, since we have a DVR box at both tv’s. 
Multiple Directv’s - $14.00 (we only have two tv’s but one is 4K so we have to pay for three boxes, however my bill states one box fee is waived)
Advanced HD Receiver - $10.00 - Can we switch to a regular non-advanced HD receiver?
Advanced DVR Receiver -$10.00 -Can we switch to a regular non-advanced DVR?
Regional Sports Fee - $10.00 (I was told this fee is required in the Washington DC area) we do not subscribe to any sports packages.
Protection Plan - $9.00 (a few years ago our satellite dish and box was struck by a power surge during thunderstorm and we were only charged $400.00 instead of over a grand for a new dish and HD DVR box if we elected the protection plan) so we could probably cancel this now. Our only programming is the ultimate package for $120 and the movie extra package for $5 for a total of $183 a month. Do you think we stand a chance for a 1 year credit of over 80 bucks a month to get our bill below a $100?


----------



## dtv757

I have the protection plan and have had good results 

Had the dish moved a few times due to new roof etc 
New stb replaced and tech came same day

And with the extra protection they replaced replaced my 13 year old lcd due to a bad mother board 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## techguy88

yobear said:


> We have been DTV customers for 22 years and like so many we are trying to lower our bill. Before we call I have a few questions, what if any of the following could we do without or are all of the following required for service? If I understand my bill correctly, my starting point is 56 a month before any actual programming is selected.
> Whole Home DVR $3.00 - I don't think we use this, since we have a DVR box at both tv's.
> Multiple Directv's - $14.00 (we only have two tv's but one is 4K so we have to pay for three boxes, however my bill states one box fee is waived)
> Advanced HD Receiver - $10.00 - Can we switch to a regular non-advanced HD receiver?
> Advanced DVR Receiver -$10.00 -Can we switch to a regular non-advanced DVR?
> Regional Sports Fee - $10.00 (I was told this fee is required in the Washington DC area) we do not subscribe to any sports packages.
> Protection Plan - $9.00 (a few years ago our satellite dish and box was struck by a power surge during thunderstorm and we were only charged $400.00 instead of over a grand for a new dish and HD DVR box if we elected the protection plan) so we could probably cancel this now. Our only programming is the ultimate package for $120 and the movie extra package for $5 for a total of $183 a month. Do you think we stand a chance for a 1 year credit of over 80 bucks a month to get our bill below a $100?


So some things with those charges:

Whole-Home DVR $3.00 - Even if both TVs have a HD-DVR box they can still share recordings with each other. If you have a Genie HD-DVR (HR44+) then this fee is required and can't be removed. If you have non-Genie hardware (i.e. two HR24's) then you can call in to have this service removed however each DVR is limited to content on their HDD.
Advance Receiver - HD - Can't be removed as long as you have (1) HD receiver. D* no longer offers SD receivers for lease only HD receivers. Since you are paying for HD service your 1st/Primary receiver is $0.00/mo.
Advance Receiver - DVR - Can't be removed if you have a DVR like the Genie. You can downgrade to HD receivers or Genie Lite however there would be a one time lease fee of $99 per box to downgrade.
Multiple TVs - So if you have a total of 3 receivers but two TVs on the 4K TV you can remove the non-4K receiver to save $7/mo. 4K TVs only need the C61K Client connected while the other TV should have the Genie (HR54).
Since you mentioned Ultimate I would possibly look into either:

*Xtra* (if your not watching the Starz/Encore channels [535-542], The Movie Channel East/West [553-554], Univision Deportes/TUDN [464] and the Cowboy Channel [604]). Downgrading to that package would save $11/mo.
*Preferred Xtra* - If you are not a sports fan this package only comes with ESPN, ESPN 2, NBC Sports Network and Fox Sports 1 for sports. It removes all other sports channels and the Regional Sports Fee.
This package doesn't include Nick Jr. [301], Universal Kids [295] and FM [386] from Xtra & Ultimate.
Downgrading to this package would save you $13/mo plus whatever the RSN fee is in your area since it doesn't include those channels. (Example: For someone downgrading from Ultimate to Preferred Xtra with the maximum RSN fee [$9.99] the monthly savings would be up to $22.99/mo)
If you want to keep the Starz/Encore channels but want to ditch the sports channels & RSN Fee a rep can move you to Preferred Xtra and add only the Starz/Encore channels on as an a la carte service for $7.99/mo (just be sure to specifically ask for the Encore a la carte add-on option so they don't get confused with Starz.) If your account is managed by ATT.com you can add this add-on on your own.

In regards to the discount best way to find out is calling AT&T/DirecTV and getting over to the loyalty department and see if they have any 12 month discounts available. Discounts/offers are specific to the individual account and the amount one may get can vary.

There have been some people on this very thread being offered up to $70 off for 12 months but YMMV. My mother called this month and she was able to get $50/12 for example which is good size discount for her bill.


----------



## heidic

I recently had a $70/ month credit expire. They wouldn’t renew it, but they did give me a $50 “coronavirus” credit, good for 3 months. They told me everyone is eligible for that.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird

Just called and got a $55 discount for 12 months, in addition to dropping my package from Ultimate to "Preferred Extra", which reduced the price of the package itself by $13, but also dropped the RSF of $9.99. (We have NO interest in any sports!) Altogether a saving of $77.99. I called the phone number on the contact page, got someone in billing, and when they couldn't offer me any discounts, asked to be connected to Customer Retention dept.


----------



## skizer

Has anyone else heard about the “coronavirus” credit that was mentioned above?


----------



## SledgeHammer

DMRI2006 said:


> He said it would be either applied now or after the next billing cycle (mine ends on 4/15). I just checked and it was actually applied in my account already so I'll have a $0 balance this month (since it's combined with the last month of the previous discount)
> 
> Comes up as a $70 credit:
> 
> 04/04/2020 XTRA - $70/12months ($70.00) ($4.90)
> 04/04/2020 High Valued Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00


Mine expires on 4/24. I tried calling on the 6th and got goose egg. Tried calling again today on the 15th and got goose egg. The guy today said the system won't let him put a new one on til the 24th lol... I guess I'll wait til then.


----------



## SledgeHammer

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Just called and got a $55 discount for 12 months, in addition to dropping my package from Ultimate to "Preferred Extra", which reduced the price of the package itself by $13, but also dropped the RSF of $9.99. (We have NO interest in any sports!) Altogether a saving of $77.99. I called the phone number on the contact page, got someone in billing, and when they couldn't offer me any discounts, asked to be connected to Customer Retention dept.


I switched over to Preferred Xtra a long time ago to avoid the RSN. I can't believe they're allowed to charge an RSN now when there's no sports. They should suspend that for people who use it.


----------



## techguy88

skizer said:


> Has anyone else heard about the "coronavirus" credit that was mentioned above?


My mother was told about this from a loyalty agent when she called in to renew her loyalty discount. They are special short term discounts AT&T created to help DirecTV and U-Verse TV customers who may otherwise need to disconnect their TV services due to COVID-19. I did verify with my friends that work in the call center not everyone will be eligible for these if their bill is already heavily discounted or if they are in a very low base package (like DirecTV's Family package or U-Verse TV's U-Basic package).


----------



## moob

techguy88 said:


> *Preferred Xtra* - If you are not a sports fan this package only comes with ESPN, ESPN 2, NBC Sports Network and Fox Sports 1 for sports. It removes all other sports channels and the Regional Sports Fee.
> This package doesn't include Nick Jr. [301], Universal Kids [295] and FM [386] from Xtra & Ultimate.
> Downgrading to this package would save you $13/mo plus whatever the RSN fee is in your area since it doesn't include those channels. (Example: For someone downgrading from Ultimate to Preferred Xtra with the maximum RSN fee [$9.99] the monthly savings would be up to $22.99/mo)


I think they quietly changed Preferred Xtra some time ago (2 years maybe?). It used to be devoid of sports, but they've since added ESPNUHD, ESPN News HD, NFLHD, MAVTVHD, GolfHD and CBS Sports HD. In addition, I'm also getting my local RSNs even though I'm not paying the RSN fee. When it first happened, I thought it was a glitch but I've since called retention to get my bill lowered (I'll be calling again tomorrow and I'll report back) and I've made changes to my account (added/dropped services) and they're still there. I've seen a number of other folks report the same thing.


----------



## techguy88

moob said:


> I think they quietly changed Preferred Xtra some time ago (2 years maybe?). It used to be devoid of sports, but they've since added ESPNUHD, ESPN News HD, NFLHD, MAVTVHD, GolfHD and CBS Sports HD. In addition, I'm also getting my local RSNs even though I'm not paying the RSN fee. When it first happened, I thought it was a glitch but I've since called retention to get my bill lowered (I'll be calling again tomorrow and I'll report back) and I've made changes to my account (added/dropped services) and they're still there. I've seen a number of other folks report the same thing.


Preferred Xtra only includes the following sports channels: ESPN, ESPN2, Fox Sports 1 & NBC Sports Network. MAVTV & Pursuit Channel are technically paying to be on the lineup so everyone gets them regardless of base package.

The other channels you mentioned (ESPNUHD, ESPN News HD, NFLHD, GolfHD and CBS Sports HD, your RSNs) have been added to your account as $0.00 Complimentary Services.

The topic of Complimentary Services has been discussed before but to recap:

Complimentary services are channels added to existing customer accounts either by the legacy D* billing system or the AT&T billing system for DirecTV subscribers. They are for customers in lower base packages who normally wouldn't get these channels. They do not show on your bill and customers and CSRs are given no notifications that they have been added. (Most CSRs have no idea what they are.) Customers only find out they have complimentary channels by channel surfing.
There are two confirmed scenarios why a complimentary service will be added:
*Scenario 1: *(DTV Only) They are used as a specialized free preview targeting specific customers. Not all customers will have the same "complimentary services" and the billing systems can add/remove them at any time. They can stay on there for months or *years* before being removed. *Some* (not all) Preferred Xtra customers will get a handful of sports channels they normally are not supposed to get. It is possible for an account to have no complimentary services.
A good example of this is my own mother she has had Preferred Xtra since 2015 and ESPNU, ESPNews, NFL Network, Golf Channel, CBS Sports Network, TVG Network, SEC Network, Fox Sports Ohio and SportsTime Ohio were added to her account as complimentary services. They stayed there for 2 years then in 2017 when she made a change to the account they were removed. A month later in September it added most of them back except for two. In October 2017 it added the remaining two back plus two additional ones and she has had them ever since. She currently gets 2 out of the 4 RSNs available in her area. (The system never gave her Fox Sports Cincinnati and AT&T SportsNet Pittsburgh as complimentary services.)
Another family member of mine has Select and since 2016 gets TV One, OWN, Travel Channel, Sundance TV and NFL Network as complimentary services.

*Scenario 2:* (This one can apply to all AT&T video products) - AT&T may need to revise the channels included in their base packages from time to time. In this scenario they may need to remove a channel from some packages while leaving it in others. AT&T will add the affected channel back to current subscribers account as a complimentary service but anyone who downgrades to that base package or new/winback customers won't get the affected channel. So far AT&T has done this twice:
Around 2016 or 2017 AT&T removed Lifetime Movie Network from the Choice package. Customers who had Choice at that time had LMN added as a complimentary service. If those subscribers moved to Xtra then back to Choice they lost LMN. Similarly anyone already on Preferred Xtra or above that went to Choice after the change loses LMN. New/winback customers are required to get Xtra to get LMN after the change took affect.
On May 14, 2019 AT&T removed Nick Jr. from DirecTV's Select, Entertainment, Entertainment Classic (grandfathered), Total Choice (grandfathered), Preferred Xtra, Choice Xtra Classic (gradfathered) / U-Verse TV's U-Family, U200 and U400 (grandfathered) / AT&T TV Now's Live A Little (grandfathered) and Entertainment packages.
DirecTV and U-Verse TV customers who were in one of the affected packages could visit a special website and opt-into keeping Nick Jr. and it was added to their accounts as a complimentary service. Some affected customers had it added automatically. AT&T TV Now customers had to speak with a chat agent if they wanted to keep Nick Jr.
If an affected customer who has the complimentary Nick Jr. switches to a current package with Nick Jr. (i.e. Xtra) then tries to go back to their previous package (i.e. Preferred Xtra) they will lose Nick Jr. for good.



*So the TL;DR version* - Preferred Xtra only comes with ESPN, ESPN2, NBC Sports Network, Fox Sports 1, MAVTV and Pursuit. You get the other sports channels because the billing system is giving them to you for free for an undetermined amount of time that can last for years and the billing system can take the extra sports channels away at any moment.


----------



## moob

Well, whatever the case, I'm not complaining. I don't watch those channels anyway hence why I'm on Preferred Xtra, but they're there if I need them I guess.

Anyhoo, called the (800) 824-9077 number and had a painless chat with a friendly rep who gave me the $70 off for a year as well. That brings my bill down to $85 which is good. I might cancel HBO as well to save another $18 once Westworld is over.


----------



## SledgeHammer

moob said:


> Well, whatever the case, I'm not complaining. I don't watch those channels anyway hence why I'm on Preferred Xtra, but they're there if I need them I guess.
> 
> Anyhoo, called the (800) 824-9077 number and had a painless chat with a friendly rep who gave me the $70 off for a year as well. That brings my bill down to $85 which is good. I might cancel HBO as well to save another $18 once Westworld is over.


Damn.. 50% off is nice. Did you have an active promo? or did it fall off already, etc?


----------



## moob

SledgeHammer said:


> Damn.. 50% off is nice. Did you have an active promo? or did it fall off already, etc?


It fell off last month. This was my first bill with the full price ($155) and that was a real eye-opener. I had been getting $80 off a month but this is almost as good so I'm happy. I was looking at Hulu + Live TV (with HBO and DVR) as an alternative if they didn't have a discount and it would have been $5 less but this saves me the hassle of switching.


----------



## SledgeHammer

moob said:


> It fell off last month. This was my first bill with the full price ($155) and that was a real eye-opener. I had been getting $80 off a month but this is almost as good so I'm happy. I was looking at Hulu + Live TV (with HBO and DVR) as an alternative if they didn't have a discount and it would have been $5 less but this saves me the hassle of switching.


Mine falls off next Friday. I'll give 'em one last call. My full price will be like $132. I do watch live TV so I would need something to replace that.

* I eliminated the OTT services since they only make it cheap by skinnying up the package. That's great if you only watch the channels in the skinny'ed up package. I used some comparison tool I found online, and I'd need 3+ OTT services to get 99% of the channels I watch with 1 missing. Plus the hassle of remembering what channel is where, switching between 3 apps, 3 bills and some of the lame DVR functionality I'm reading about like not being able to delete recordings and getting inundated with episodes you didn't ask to record.

* That leaves me with Dish and Cox on traditional. People seem to complain about Dishes PQ. The Hopper 3 is better hardware though. But flipping DirecTV to Dish, I've read about Dish installers being whiny and refusing to SWITCH the dishes, but rather they ADD a dish. I don't want more holes in my roof, thank you very much. Cox... I do have internet through them, but when I priced them out a year or so ago, the pricing after promos wasn't too exciting and cable companies r*** you for additional box fees. DirecTV box fees are "free" by comparison lol. Plus PQ isn't that great.

Soo.... that leaves me with pretty much two options. Either stick with DirecTV or switch to TMobile TV. TMobile TV is half way between traditional and OTT. I get the traditional packages and traditional hardware, but its delivered over the internet. Should only be $10/mo more then what I'm paying now. I did go to demo it in the TMobile store several months ago and the PQ wasn't great, but the store mgrs said they were having internet issues and its much better PQ. I never got a chance to go see it at another store before the lock downs. But supposedly I can do an in home trial. I'll probably suspend DirecTV and do that if they don't come down on the price.

But really, I'm almost leaning towards going to TMobile regardless. DirecTV hasn't done much to update the DVR to be more modern and the 4K limitations they have now are retarded. Either double pay for 2 boxes on the HR54 or use a headless HS17 where you need 2 boxes too and one of them is an unusable form factor (gotta love the genius that decided to make it a vertical tower where EVERY piece of AV furniture is set up for traditional horizontal equipment).


----------



## moob

I never even bothered with DirecTV's 4K implementation because of how inelegant their solution was. I still have an HR-44 and I'm in no rush to switch boxes to get locked into a contract (side note, AT&T's decision to have a screensaver with ads pop up like 5 seconds after you pause a program is really irritating). The Hulu + Live TV would take care of most of my programming needs since I do indeed watch the channels in their skinnier package. The biggest channel I'd lose is, oddly enough, a local (KTLA). I love their weekend news but Hulu doesn't carry them for whatever reason. Plus with Hulu I could add HBO for $15 instead of the $18 with DirecTV (you'd think they'd lower the price since AT&T owns the channel...).

I did look into Spectrum, which would be my cable option, and I'd get a discount since I could bundle with broadband, but it'd still be too much. Plus last year when I called to ask about their hardware they were _still_ stuck on a DVR that limits you to two recordings at a time. Plus their interface hadn't changed since 2000. Not kidding. I should say that that's the case here as I know they've updated elsewhere. I never even looked into Dish because of the reasons you talked about.

But back to the DirecTV discount, it isn't on my account yet. In fact, something screwy happened so I'm waiting for them to get back to me next week. Hopefully it gets resolved or else it's Hulu for me.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Mine falls off next Friday. I'll give 'em one last call. My full price will be like $132. I do watch live TV so I would need something to replace that.
> 
> * I eliminated the OTT services since they only make it cheap by skinnying up the package. That's great if you only watch the channels in the skinny'ed up package. I used some comparison tool I found online, and I'd need 3+ OTT services to get 99% of the channels I watch with 1 missing. Plus the hassle of remembering what channel is where, switching between 3 apps, 3 bills and some of the lame DVR functionality I'm reading about like not being able to delete recordings and getting inundated with episodes you didn't ask to record.
> 
> * That leaves me with Dish and Cox on traditional. People seem to complain about Dishes PQ. The Hopper 3 is better hardware though. But flipping DirecTV to Dish, I've read about Dish installers being whiny and refusing to SWITCH the dishes, but rather they ADD a dish. I don't want more holes in my roof, thank you very much. Cox... I do have internet through them, but when I priced them out a year or so ago, the pricing after promos wasn't too exciting and cable companies r*** you for additional box fees. DirecTV box fees are "free" by comparison lol. Plus PQ isn't that great.
> 
> Soo.... that leaves me with pretty much two options. Either stick with DirecTV or switch to TMobile TV. TMobile TV is half way between traditional and OTT. I get the traditional packages and traditional hardware, but its delivered over the internet. Should only be $10/mo more then what I'm paying now. I did go to demo it in the TMobile store several months ago and the PQ wasn't great, but the store mgrs said they were having internet issues and its much better PQ. I never got a chance to go see it at another store before the lock downs. But supposedly I can do an in home trial. I'll probably suspend DirecTV and do that if they don't come down on the price.
> 
> But really, I'm almost leaning towards going to TMobile regardless. DirecTV hasn't done much to update the DVR to be more modern and the 4K limitations they have now are retarded. Either double pay for 2 boxes on the HR54 or use a headless HS17 where you need 2 boxes too and one of them is an unusable form factor (gotta love the genius that decided to make it a vertical tower where EVERY piece of AV furniture is set up for traditional horizontal equipment).


while you went wayyy off topic 
What DVR upgrades do you need that Directv doesn't have?


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> while you went wayyy off topic
> What DVR upgrades do you need that Directv doesn't have?


Lol...

As moob said, the 4K solution is a joke. Either on the HR54 or HS17 you need TWO boxes. With the HR54, you get double billed for them. The HS17 with its vertical form factor won't fit in my entertainment center. Still don't get what they were thinking with the headless / vertical design. Plus, the HS17 doesn't support OTA yet. While I have an AM21, its huge and takes up a lot of space plus additional wiring mess in my cramped entertainment center. The LCC is hella flakey. That's why its in my closet instead of my entertainment center.

Aside from that:

1) I've seen this on the HR24 & HR54 I've had... there's occasional video glitches
2) The HR54 seems buggy... I've had recordings randomly get cancelled or even stopped. I recently discovered a new bug: Sometimes when watching a show, I like to go into the guide to search stuff to record. They recently introduced a bug where the show DESCRIPTION gets pinned to the recording thats playing. I.e. let's say you're watching a recording of Seinfeld Soup Nazi and the description is "NO SOUP FOR YOU!". I'm not sure exactly how to repro it, but I've seen it about half a dozen times so far -- if you go into the guide, the description for EVERY show will show "NO SOUP FOR YOU!"
3) The "hotel" remote is terrible, but I use the rectangular remote as a work-around

But if you are talking strictly features and not bugs or hardware designs, I'd say:

1) Profiles & Learning
2) My bill will be going up to $130/mo unless they re-up my discounts and they're spamming me with ads every chance they get? There is spam all over the guide, on the screen saver, etc. If this was a streaming service or ad supported service, fine... on a premium $130/mo service? Hell no...
2) Others want built in streaming apps, although for me personally, I'd just get a Roku, etc if that was important
3) They removed DLNA / Media sharing in the HR54, although I can do it on the TV, but its more of a nuisance then it was doing it through the DVR
4) Others want voice remote, I don't care about this, just throwing it out there as a "lack of modern features"
5) They USED to allow video control in menus & guide and they actually removed it.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Lol...
> 
> As moob said, the 4K solution is a joke. Either on the HR54 or HS17 you need TWO boxes. With the HR54, you get double billed for them. The HS17 with its vertical form factor won't fit in my entertainment center. Still don't get what they were thinking with the headless / vertical design. Plus, the HS17 doesn't support OTA yet. While I have an AM21, its huge and takes up a lot of space plus additional wiring mess in my cramped entertainment center. The LCC is hella flakey. That's why its in my closet instead of my entertainment center.
> 
> Aside from that:
> 
> 1) I've seen this on the HR24 & HR54 I've had... there's occasional video glitches
> 2) The HR54 seems buggy... I've had recordings randomly get cancelled or even stopped. I recently discovered a new bug: Sometimes when watching a show, I like to go into the guide to search stuff to record. They recently introduced a bug where the show DESCRIPTION gets pinned to the recording thats playing. I.e. let's say you're watching a recording of Seinfeld Soup Nazi and the description is "NO SOUP FOR YOU!". I'm not sure exactly how to repro it, but I've seen it about half a dozen times so far -- if you go into the guide, the description for EVERY show will show "NO SOUP FOR YOU!"
> 3) The "hotel" remote is terrible, but I use the rectangular remote as a work-around
> 
> But if you are talking strictly features and not bugs or hardware designs, I'd say:
> 
> 1) Profiles & Learning
> 2) My bill will be going up to $130/mo unless they re-up my discounts and they're spamming me with ads every chance they get? There is spam all over the guide, on the screen saver, etc. If this was a streaming service or ad supported service, fine... on a premium $130/mo service? Hell no...
> 2) Others want built in streaming apps, although for me personally, I'd just get a Roku, etc if that was important
> 3) They removed DLNA / Media sharing in the HR54, although I can do it on the TV, but its more of a nuisance then it was doing it through the DVR
> 4) Others want voice remote, I don't care about this, just throwing it out there as a "lack of modern features"
> 5) They USED to allow video control in menus & guide and they actually removed it.


lol I get what your saying.. but EVERY solution has limits/quirks/all of it.. trust me i wish there was one perfect solution.. Tivo to me comes close but there is alot who disagree. The Tower design of the HS17 i could care less about. Mine sits in my basement next to my router and splitter. As far as 4K... Minus Tivo  they all have a ****ty system... The Hopper supports it.. But the Joeys dont support HDR..


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> lol I get what your saying.. but EVERY solution has limits/quirks/all of it.. trust me i wish there was one perfect solution.. Tivo to me comes close but there is alot who disagree. The Tower design of the HS17 i could care less about. Mine sits in my basement next to my router and splitter. As far as 4K... Minus Tivo  they all have a ****ty system... The Hopper supports it.. But the Joeys dont support HDR..


I'm in so-cal, so no basements. It legit won't fit in my entertainment center. I measured. Entertainment centers are designed for horizontal equipment. I use my spare bedrooms for exercise, so I'd probably have to hack power and RG6 into some closet somewhere so I don't have a random device randomly sitting out in a room somewhere. Other then that, my only option would be to stick it in the attic, but I'm guessing that's not a good idea. Even if it did fit in my EC, I'd have even more clutter in there since I'd need the HS17 and the client and the splitter and RG6 pigtails. My EC is small (stupid built in media niche of the early 2000's) so when I swap equipment, I almost have to pull out everything and redo it from scratch to keep the wires semi organized. I liked the Tivo back on the HR10-250. I'm not sure if TVision supports HDR. They don't provide too much technical details on the site.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> I'm in so-cal, so no basements. It legit won't fit in my entertainment center. I measured. Entertainment centers are designed for horizontal equipment. I use my spare bedrooms for exercise, so I'd probably have to hack power and RG6 into some closet somewhere so I don't have a random device randomly sitting out in a room somewhere. Other then that, my only option would be to stick it in the attic, but I'm guessing that's not a good idea. Even if it did fit in my EC, I'd have even more clutter in there since I'd need the HS17 and the client and the splitter and RG6 pigtails. My EC is small (stupid built in media niche of the early 2000's) so when I swap equipment, I almost have to pull out everything and redo it from scratch to keep the wires semi organized. I liked the Tivo back on the HR10-250. I'm not sure if TVision supports HDR. They don't provide too much technical details on the site.


TVision might. My point was more towards no one has a great solution There is plus and minus to both


----------



## jdspencer

I just got off the phone with the Ricky in the Legacy Dept. and the best that he could do was $40 off per month for 12 months. I tried to talk him into more but he said that $40 was as high as he could. Last year or so I had $55 off which expired.


----------



## zcarguy

jdspencer said:


> I just got off the phone with the Ricky in the Legacy Dept. and the best that he could do was $40 off per month for 12 months. I tried to talk him into more but he said that $40 was as high as he could. Last year or so I had $55 off which expired.


What is your base package/bill before discounts? what number did you call for legacy?

Thanks
Z


----------



## jdspencer

My package is Xtra ($109) and called (800) 824-9077 to get right through.


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> lol I get what your saying.. but EVERY solution has limits/quirks/all of it.. trust me i wish there was one perfect solution.. Tivo to me comes close but there is alot who disagree. The Tower design of the HS17 i could care less about. Mine sits in my basement next to my router and splitter. As far as 4K... Minus Tivo  they all have a ****ty system... The Hopper supports it.. But the Joeys dont support HDR..


So my promo officially fell off today. Made 2 or 3 calls leading up to today. Goose egg. So I was expecting to cancel and go TVision. I called up to find out about the cancellation/suspension policy and the guy says "Still no promo, it just fell off today, so you need to wait a full bill cycle to get a new one", but he offered me a one month credit of $66.99 (how random!) to tide me over. So my bill this month should be $65 for Preferred Xtra + HR54. I'll see what the official promo is next month if there is one. TVision is about $103 out the door. Can't really justify paying an extra $40 for TVision even though it'll probably be a better service with better hardware. If the official promo is nothing or I end in the $90+ range, then I'll probably switch over anyways. At $65/mo, if that ends up being the official promo price, I can't really beat that anywhere.


----------



## DMRI2006

Just received an email that I'll be getting Sunday Ticket Max for next season free. Think I've had that happen maybe once in my 20+ years having Directv. Hopefully there is a season, fans or no fans!


----------



## codespy

I called DIRECTV Loyalty yesterday, and nothing in CSR’s screen for discounts for my account. 

Then, I cancelled auto-renew for STMax for 2020. 

I also dropped another speacialty package which costs $12.99/mth plus tax to lower my bill.

I had a $10 a month autopay credit that rolled off last December, but the Loyalty rep indicated he can’t add it again and said they’re really not offering that anymore (his opinion of course).

It was my third call in the last month to Loyalty, and no more credits are being offered. (I have some others rolling off soon from purchasing STMax for 2019 season).

I’ll keep trying here and there in the future.


----------



## SledgeHammer

codespy said:


> I called DIRECTV Loyalty yesterday, and nothing in CSR's screen for discounts for my account.
> 
> Then, I cancelled auto-renew for STMax for 2020.
> 
> I also dropped another speacialty package which costs $12.99/mth plus tax to lower my bill.
> 
> I had a $10 a month autopay credit that rolled off last December, but the Loyalty rep indicated he can't add it again and said they're really not offering that anymore (his opinion of course).
> 
> It was my third call in the last month to Loyalty, and no more credits are being offered. (I have some others rolling off soon from purchasing STMax for 2019 season).
> 
> I'll keep trying here and there in the future.


I used to do the auto-bill pay too... when they were paying me $5/mo to do it. Once that promo fell off, I cancelled it in hopes they'd re-add it, but I got the same story as you did. It's a one time thing. Although I do think I've had it more then once in my 20+ yr career. So who knows...

I dunno, even at $65/mo for Preferred Xtra, I STILL might go Tvision. DirecTV hardware is just sooo janky & hacky... 4K + DVR + OTA for ONE tv, if you do the math is:

* AM21 (LCC doesn't work well)
* HR54 + 4K client = 2 boxes double fee or HS17 + 4k client = 2 boxes single fee + location issues
* Dish upgrade
* 4 RG6 lines
* RG6 splitter
* ethernet line
* HR54 power supply + brick
* AM21 unused power cord
* HR54 -> AM21 USB

So THREE boxes, FOUR RG6 lines (1 to AM21, one to splitter, 2 off the splitter), ONE splitter, ONE HDMI cable, ONE ethernet, TWO power cords (one useless) + USB cable. Then in addition to all that, I need to have an aux 80MM fan behind the HR54 to keep it cool.

Compare that to Tvision:

1 box
1 power cord
1 hdmi cable
1 ethernet cable

Plus you have to call in all the time to keep your bill low.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> I used to do the auto-bill pay too... when they were paying me $5/mo to do it. Once that promo fell off, I cancelled it in hopes they'd re-add it, but I got the same story as you did. It's a one time thing. Although I do think I've had it more then once in my 20+ yr career. So who knows...
> 
> I dunno, even at $65/mo for Preferred Xtra, I STILL might go Tvision. DirecTV hardware is just sooo janky & hacky... 4K + DVR + OTA for ONE tv, if you do the math is:
> 
> * AM21 (LCC doesn't work well)
> * HR54 + 4K client = 2 boxes double fee or HS17 + 4k client = 2 boxes single fee + location issues
> * Dish upgrade
> * 4 RG6 lines
> * RG6 splitter
> * ethernet line
> * HR54 power supply + brick
> * AM21 unused power cord
> * HR54 -> AM21 USB
> 
> So THREE boxes, FOUR RG6 lines (1 to AM21, one to splitter, 2 off the splitter), ONE splitter, ONE HDMI cable, ONE ethernet, TWO power cords (one useless) + USB cable. Then in addition to all that, I need to have an aux 80MM fan behind the HR54 to keep it cool.
> 
> Compare that to Tvision:
> 
> 1 box
> 1 power cord
> 1 hdmi cable
> 1 ethernet cable
> 
> Plus you have to call in all the time to keep your bill low.


Why do you need 4 Lines?


----------



## moob

moob said:


> But back to the DirecTV discount, it isn't on my account yet. In fact, something screwy happened so I'm waiting for them to get back to me next week. Hopefully it gets resolved or else it's Hulu for me.


So an update (rather long update for those interested but the tl:dr is that I eventually got $70 off for a year)...

When I called retention last week I was told I'd get $70 off a month for a year. The friendly/helpful CSR said she was having some trouble applying it to my account at first but eventually said everything was good. My fault for not getting a confirmation number. A bit later I got a confirmation email, but instead of a $70 credit, I was *being charged an extra $50 a month* in what appeared to be a weird rollover of the discount that had fallen off a month earlier (except it's now a charge instead of a discount for whatever reason). Okay. Clearly something went wrong and so I called Billing. They (again, friendly/helpful CSR) saw that clearly something went wrong as well, and instantly got the $50 taken off, but they were also having trouble applying the $70 off (they could see that it was supposed to be applied, but it wasn't being applied for whatever reason). She said she'll run it up the chain and someone would get back to me this week. No one did and so I called back today.

Now, the reason I kept saying "friendly/helpful" is because, well, they were, but also because today, in Billing, I spoke to the absolute worst CSR I've ever encountered. I'm not just talking about at DirecTV, I'm talking about ever, across the numerous agents across numerous companies across decades. I called and explained thoroughly what happened, and this was the first exchange:

CSR: So you're calling about a $7 discount that you never received.
Me: No, a $70 a month discount for a year.
CSR: So it's a $50 discount...
Me interrupting: No. A $70 (enunciating extra clearly) discount a month for a year.
CSR: That's what I said (paraphrasing).
Me:

And then it went downhill from there, with him talking about how several supervisors looked at the account and that I didn't have any offers and on and on. I know Billing has limited options but this was basically the opposite of what I was told, by Billing, last week. I've never been as exasperated talking to a CSR and I actually said out-loud, "this is stupid" to myself but I know he heard it and so I thanked him (despite how awful he was I always try to be understanding) and instantly asked to be transferred to Retention, which he did (sort of). When I was transferred, the automatic message picked up and asked if I was calling from AT&T's number. =\

Anyway, I finally got through to Retention, explained what happened, had the guy audibly say "Wooooow" and eventually was able to get it applied to my account (though if he couldn't I was ready to cancel and switch to Hulu+LiveTV). He too said it wasn't going through but he did something and got it applied. Got a confirmation number and the confirmation email was right this time around. So thanks to him and the other helpful CSRs, but that other dude...if he had been my first contact with DirecTV I'd swear off the company forever.


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> Why do you need 4 Lines?


My understanding with the HS17 (and maybe I'm wrong on it), is if you want the HS17 and the client in the same entertainment center (although I guess the HS17 doesn't support OTA yet) is that you hook it up like:

1 RG6 -> AM21
1 RG6 -> splitter
splitter -> HS17
splitter -> client

I remember reading that if you want the HS17 and the client together, you need a splitter of some sort. If you don't need a splitter, then I guess its 3 since you can get rid of one of the pig tails.


----------



## rwmair

I just called in to the (800) 824-9077 number and got $40 off a month for 12 months. The only other time I got a discount like that was when I upgraded to my first HD-DVR, so I was happy, even if it wasn't the $60-70 some of you are scoring. I have old Total Choice for $95 a month, but all the receivers, DVR, HD, etc make it $142 a month before taxes.


----------



## stsrep

Called in this morning and was switched to Loyalty or retention or whatever.
Received $40 credit for 12 months off of my bill.
Asked about the NFLST email some had gotten about the free offer and she noted my account had received so "should" be free for 2020.
Roulette of course to get something out of them now.
25 year customer with them which means nothing.
Just depends on who you talk to as to what you might get.


----------



## drew64

I have the choice classic xtra. Grandfathered in. I had a great discount that is expiring. Called to re up it and they wanted just to change my package to entertainment package. I declined and will call closer to when it expires on the 10th. Paying only 61 a month for it now with 45 a month off


----------



## pjschwartz

Called into 1-800-824-9077. Told them I've been getting offers from Dish. Immediately offered me $55 / month discount for the next 12 months on my current Premier w/ Movie Extra pack.


----------



## paule123

I called in last month and explained that my employer has reduced my hours due to CV and I need help reducing my bill. At first she offered a discount in the $40 range, then went back in and "looked again" and came back with "Save $95 for 12 months" I took that deal - my bill went from around $150/mo to ~ $55. 

I have the old Choice Extra Classic package ($106.99), been a customer for 20 years.

FWIW ignoring the phone prompts and saying the words "cancel" or pressing 0 for operator repeatedly, got me connected with a very pleasant and easy to understand U.S. based agent.


----------



## evotz

I must just not have the magic voodoo that some of you people have when it comes to getting discounts with DirecTV. I'm paying $120/mo for 1 non-dvr HD receiver ($100 base package + $10 RSN + $10 taxes/fees).

First... let me ask... why did they take the live chat feature off of their website? I'm sorry, but I simply cannot understand these people on the phone. I'm not faulting someone for their nationality, I know they're trying, but it still just doesn't change the fact that I can't understand them. I probably wouldn't understand an American either. But I can read. And reading words in a live chat, for me anyway, is immensely better than trying to struggle through hearing a conversation. Every spoken piece they say is followed by me asking "Pardon?" or "What?"

I call last week to see what discounts I might be able to get. The initial offer was $20/mo off for 12 months. I was not really enthusiastic about this. Then they came back with $60/mo off for 3 months. This wasn't too bad, but for only 3 months and thinking I'd have to call and go through this ordeal again in 3 months was not that pleasant.

I ended up just suspending my service. I'm going to try some of the live TV streaming services at some point. I figured suspending the service affords me the ability to quickly turn my service back on if the streaming services don't meet my satisfaction. But at this point, I'm doing just fine without any TV service. I have an antenna so I still get the local channels. I'm already subscribing to Hulu and CBS All Access, which is really what I watch most anyway. Sling has their Happy Hour free during primetime hours, so I can use that. Right now I don't see any reason to subscribe to any live TV service.

But, I just really wasn't impressed with the offers that DirecTV came back with. I guess my account just wasn't big and bold enough to really care about keeping. When I can get YouTube TV for $50/mo (or even if it goes up to $60/mo with the recent Viacom carriage agreements), $120/mo is just too much to pay DirecTV for what little I use it. Maybe the streaming service will be underwhelming when/if I try them. I've really only used Sling, haven't tried any of the others. But I can probably get by with Sling if I have to. No doubt DirecTV has costs that they have to pay, but with all of the cheaper streaming services available - if you've got access to quality Internet - it's little wonder why DirecTV is bleeding subscribers.


----------



## AngryManMLS

I fully expect the bleeding to worsen with COVID-19 putting many out of work.


----------



## SledgeHammer

evotz said:


> I must just not have the magic voodoo that some of you people have when it comes to getting discounts with DirecTV. I'm paying $120/mo for 1 non-dvr HD receiver ($100 base package + $10 RSN + $10 taxes/fees).
> 
> First... let me ask... why did they take the live chat feature off of their website? I'm sorry, but I simply cannot understand these people on the phone. I'm not faulting someone for their nationality, I know they're trying, but it still just doesn't change the fact that I can't understand them. I probably wouldn't understand an American either. But I can read. And reading words in a live chat, for me anyway, is immensely better than trying to struggle through hearing a conversation. Every spoken piece they say is followed by me asking "Pardon?" or "What?"
> 
> I call last week to see what discounts I might be able to get. The initial offer was $20/mo off for 12 months. I was not really enthusiastic about this. Then they came back with $60/mo off for 3 months. This wasn't too bad, but for only 3 months and thinking I'd have to call and go through this ordeal again in 3 months was not that pleasant.
> 
> I ended up just suspending my service. I'm going to try some of the live TV streaming services at some point. I figured suspending the service affords me the ability to quickly turn my service back on if the streaming services don't meet my satisfaction. But at this point, I'm doing just fine without any TV service. I have an antenna so I still get the local channels. I'm already subscribing to Hulu and CBS All Access, which is really what I watch most anyway. Sling has their Happy Hour free during primetime hours, so I can use that. Right now I don't see any reason to subscribe to any live TV service.
> 
> But, I just really wasn't impressed with the offers that DirecTV came back with. I guess my account just wasn't big and bold enough to really care about keeping. When I can get YouTube TV for $50/mo (or even if it goes up to $60/mo with the recent Viacom carriage agreements), $120/mo is just too much to pay DirecTV for what little I use it. Maybe the streaming service will be underwhelming when/if I try them. I've really only used Sling, haven't tried any of the others. But I can probably get by with Sling if I have to. No doubt DirecTV has costs that they have to pay, but with all of the cheaper streaming services available - if you've got access to quality Internet - it's little wonder why DirecTV is bleeding subscribers.


Do you watch sports? Even if you do, I'd say switch to Preferred Xtra and get rid of that nasty RSN fee. $20/mo discount sounds low. Call during normal business hours and speak to a US based rep. I'm in the 130/mo out the door range, and I got $60 off for 1 month to allow my offer to regenerate. I have to call back at the end of the month. If they don't offer something in the $40+ range, I'll switch to something else.


----------



## evotz

I do watch sports (but not right now!). And really ever since November, the only thing I used DirecTV for was to watch SEC Basketball on ESPN and the various ESPN networks. I was going to watch all of the various conference tournaments... but that didn't happen. Originally I had thought about doing a trial of YouTube TV during the conference tournament time, because I figured that was when channel switching would be most used (watch the Big 10 tournament, then flip over to the Big 12, the SEC, the ACC, The Big East, The American, The A10 ... lots of different tournaments going on at the same time), but I never got to that point with the tournament closures.

I mean... I can get ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU, and the SEC network on YouTube TV for $50/mo.

I also watch baseball, fortunately my team is out of market, so the mlb.tv package works for me for the vast majority of the games I want to see.

Like I said, I know DirecTV has some extra costs (and debt) that makes them have a little bit higher prices. But from the consumer's point of view, they are pricing themselves out of service - at least that's my opinion. Now, if they'd offered the $60/mo for a year, I might've taken them up on that. But for only 3 months, it wasn't worth it, and I didn't want to have to call back in 3 months.

Granted, I have not really tested any of the streaming services (other than the Sling Happy Hour), for $50+/mo savings, you know I can eat some conveniences, especially when I don't use Live TV that much.


----------



## SledgeHammer

I have HR54 + Preferred Xtra. Had my promo rate fall off on 4/23. Called in a few times leading up to it and got the "no promos available til this one drops off". Called after it dropped off and got "takes a month to regen the promo" BS. But they gave me a one time $65/credit to "tide me over", so that brought my current bill down to the $60ish range. Called in today (5/15) to follow up on the promo regenerating and goose egg. Too many attempts this time around to re-up . Starting to get annoyed. I'll call in again next week and start throwing around the C word.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> I have HR54 + Preferred Xtra. Had my promo rate fall off on 4/23. Called in a few times leading up to it and got the "no promos available til this one drops off". Called after it dropped off and got "takes a month to regen the promo" BS. But they gave me a one time $65/credit to "tide me over", so that brought my current bill down to the $60ish range. Called in today (5/15) to follow up on the promo regenerating and goose egg. Too many attempts this time around to re-up . Starting to get annoyed. I'll call in again next week and start throwing around the C word.


We may be getting close regardless of price. Wife just mentioned switching to streaming. She admitted she is going to have to change her viewing habits Going to give YTTV a shot here soon


----------



## mopardude01

I got fed up with their b.s. and gave Orby a try in February been pretty happy since the the switch. I was 20 year sub with D* and AT&T chased me away, their loss, not mine.


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> We may be getting close regardless of price. Wife just mentioned switching to streaming. She admitted she is going to have to change her viewing habits Going to give YTTV a shot here soon


My parents have Time Warner and they were using that B.C. (before Covid lol) because my dad tends to research / put off stuff endlessly, including if you can believe it, TV stuff. My mom gave him the green light to buy a new TV years ago and the only guy on the planet who's still "thinking about it" for years. Not a money issue, more laziness.

Long story short, when covid hit and they were stuck at home and they didn't have anything to watch, my mom finally put her foot down and wanted streaming and my dad tried to put it off, and I'm like dude, just buy a Roku for $100 and plug it in and you'll have all the TV you can handle. So he finally pulled the trigger and now they are both streaming nuts lol.

They still have TW for live TV, that'll probably take a few more years of convincing before he would go that route.

I looked at all the streaming services, and nothing has all my channels except TVision, but hopefully they'll make me an offer I can't refuse next week.


----------



## Glenee

Got 3 emails telling me that my 2020 NFLST Max was free for the season over the past 6 months. Just got a notice of the payments starting and my bill going up at least $20.00 a month. It has slowly risen by $30.00 a month over the past 6 months with No Changes. Going to call tomorrow. I may be one of those on the way out.


----------



## compnurd

Glenee said:


> Got 3 emails telling me that my 2020 NFLST Max was free for the season over the past 6 months. Just got a notice of the payments starting and my bill going up at least $20.00 a month. It has slowly risen by $30.00 a month over the past 6 months with No Changes. Going to call tomorrow. I may be one of those on the way out.


So your bill is 180 higher a month now then 6 months ago


----------



## inkahauts

compnurd said:


> So your bill is 180 higher a month now then 6 months ago


I think he means 30 total over six months not 30 every month.


----------



## compnurd

inkahauts said:


> I think he means 30 total over six months not 30 every month.


I hope so lol because he said 30 A month


----------



## Glenee

MY Bill has increased by $30.00 total over the last 6-months. What I mean is that the total has gone up by $30.00. Example let say my bill was $100.00 in December it is now $130.00 in May. It is not $280.00 like you understood at first. The Bill is now in Example $130.00.
I don't know if this helps you understand, but it is the best I can do.


----------



## Bobwhite

20+ year DTV customer, and the agent was super nice, but the best she could do was $20 off for a year. I'm already getting $50 off until December, but my bill was still $144 with HBO/Showtime and some movie extra pack I didn't know I had, anyway. Canned HBO/Showtime & Movie pack, and took the $20. So new bill is $85.98 until December I guess.


----------



## compnurd

Glenee said:


> MY Bill has increased by $30.00 total over the last 6-months. What I mean is that the total has gone up by $30.00. Example let say my bill was $100.00 in December it is now $130.00 in May. It is not $280.00 like you understood at first. The Bill is now in Example $130.00.
> I don't know if this helps you understand, but it is the best I can do.


It makes sense. but this is what you said lol

It has slowly risen *by $30.00 a month *over the past 6 months


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> It makes sense. but this is what you said lol
> 
> It has slowly risen *by $30.00 a month *over the past 6 months


Hmm... I took it to mean that it has slowly risen to $30/mo over what he was paying originally... but your way could be interpreted like that I guess. I say we chalk it up to a rabbit-duck illusion.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Hmm... I took it to mean that it has slowly risen to $30/mo over what he was paying originally... but your way could be interpreted like that I guess. I say we chalk it up to a rabbit-duck illusion.


Rabbit-duck?? WTF is that lol


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> We may be getting close regardless of price. Wife just mentioned switching to streaming. She admitted she is going to have to change her viewing habits Going to give YTTV a shot here soon


Nothing today either on 5/18. Nice lady today. She said the system won't regen a new offer until one bill is actually generated which happens on the 5/23. I'll call back Monday and give them one last chance... otherwise I'll suspend and try out TVision. But suspension costs $7/mo doesn't it? Lol... how do they charge for suspension? Sheesh. She did actually offer me free Sunday Ticket? Sweet... I can watch OJ play football from 20 yrs ago. Even though I don't watch sports lol.


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> Rabbit-duck?? WTF is that lol


You've seen that I'm sure... 

Rabbit-duck illusion - Wikipedia


----------



## James Long

Too much looney tunes (rabbit season/duck season).

$30 per month (compounded) would be hard to call slow.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Nothing today either on 5/18. Nice lady today. She said the system won't regen a new offer until one bill is actually generated which happens on the 5/23. I'll call back Monday and give them one last chance... otherwise I'll suspend and try out TVision. But suspension costs $7/mo doesn't it? Lol... how do they charge for suspension? Sheesh. She did actually offer me free Sunday Ticket? Sweet... I can watch OJ play football from 20 yrs ago. Even though I don't watch sports lol.


TVision isnt a option for us.. the biggest obstacle is still No one offers my local RSN over streaming.. Which funny my good friend NashGuy swore would be worked out by the time ATT TV launched but that idea and he disappeared. The plan right now is going YTTV come 5/27 when HBO Max launches and integrates with YTTV.. Then going OTA for back up. Going to get a cheap Tivo Bolt(original) for OTA AND cable.. Once RSN season comes back my local cable company offers a basic sports package for 30 per month and will use that for just the RSN


----------



## armchair

SledgeHammer said:


> Nothing today either on 5/18. Nice lady today. She said the system won't regen a new offer until one bill is actually generated which happens on the 5/23. I'll call back Monday and give them one last chance... otherwise I'll suspend and try out TVision. But suspension costs $7/mo doesn't it? Lol... how do they charge for suspension? Sheesh. She did actually offer me free Sunday Ticket? Sweet... I can watch OJ play football from 20 yrs ago. Even though I don't watch sports lol.


There's a suspension thread that has some responses. But this post (linked below- by @techguy88 ), i think was the most comprehensive and thorough.

Considering Suspending My Directv Service

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spiketoo

What's the most current loyalty number to call? Dialed 800.824.9077 expecting a somewhat chatty, live person to answer and instead got a msg saying we cannot take your call at this time. I know they have a tendency to rotate numbers, so is this the most current?
Much obliged.


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> TVision isnt a option for us.. the biggest obstacle is still No one offers my local RSN over streaming.. Which funny my good friend NashGuy swore would be worked out by the time ATT TV launched but that idea and he disappeared. The plan right now is going YTTV come 5/27 when HBO Max launches and integrates with YTTV.. Then going OTA for back up. Going to get a cheap Tivo Bolt(original) for OTA AND cable.. Once RSN season comes back my local cable company offers a basic sports package for 30 per month and will use that for just the RSN


I'm trying to avoid having to deal with the hassle of multiple services, multiple apps, cloud dvrs, etc. I won't go Dish at this point because it'll be a hassle to flip between two dish services, plus the PQ complaints. Cox I'd kind of like to avoid giving Cox more of my money. I already pay them $117/mo for internet + phone. Plus when I priced them out, it wasn't even that great of a deal. I still don't get Cox's bundle pricing. Cox 300 + phone is the same price as Cox 1000 + phone because they give a better bundle on the 1000 + phone. So who would do the 300 + phone? The TV service, they advertise a low price, but then like DirecTV they add fees in... "oh, you didn't say you wanted a remote!! that's $2.99 a month! do you want batteries? that's 3.99/mo then" .

For my landline with them, its a standalone voice modem and they actually wanted $40 for the backup battery, but I scoffed, so they threw it in for free.

And they charge $50/mo for no data cap, although they suspended the limit like other providers during the wfh periods.


----------



## codespy

spiketoo said:


> What's the most current loyalty number to call? Dialed 800.824.9077 expecting a somewhat chatty, live person to answer and instead got a msg saying we cannot take your call at this time. I know they have a tendency to rotate numbers, so is this the most current?
> Much obliged.


That's the DIRECTV legacy billing number if you're not morphed over to ATT billing.

I've gotten that message several times too, just hit redial and you'll usually get someone within a couple redials.

The reason is the Loyalty CSR's are working from their homes, and not at the call centers, so hence their phone system operation is different.


----------



## dinotheo

So I called to lower my bill. I got a great retention rep. He looked at my bill and he gave me a huge "Woah". My bill is over $285 and I have no pay channels. I get clobbered on receiver fees. I have been with DirecTV since the late 90's. It is getting hard for me to justify what I pay when I can get YouTubeTV for $50 and I get pretty much everything I need. He told me to call back when the new billing cycle starts and I should be able to get something as at the moment there were no offers this month. He said that it is rare to go 2 months without offers. That is about 12 days away so we'll see how it goes. 
We actually ended up chatting for 45 minutes (I am a chatty person and apparently so was he) about all sorts of things. He was rooting for me to get multiple discounts.


----------



## SledgeHammer

dinotheo said:


> So I called to lower my bill. I got a great retention rep. He looked at my bill and he gave me a huge "Woah". My bill is over $285 and I have no pay channels. I get clobbered on receiver fees. I have been with DirecTV since the late 90's. It is getting hard for me to justify what I pay when I can get YouTubeTV for $50 and I get pretty much everything I need. He told me to call back when the new billing cycle starts and I should be able to get something as at the moment there were no offers this month. He said that it is rare to go 2 months without offers. That is about 12 days away so we'll see how it goes.
> We actually ended up chatting for 45 minutes (I am a chatty person and apparently so was he) about all sorts of things. He was rooting for me to get multiple discounts.


What the heck? How many receivers do you have?


----------



## codespy

SledgeHammer said:


> What the heck? How many receivers do you have?


No kidding!
I have 17 IRD's which comes to about $125/month including my sales tax rate. Ugggg......


----------



## TheRatPatrol

codespy said:


> No kidding!
> I have 17 IRD's which comes to about $125/month including my sales tax rate. Ugggg......


Doh! What do you do with 17 receivers???


----------



## dinotheo

SledgeHammer said:


> What the heck? How many receivers do you have?


17 which is $112 without tax. (16 x $7) That receiver fee is crap. Especially since many of my receivers are owned. (You don't see that everyday). Been with DTV a long time.


----------



## SledgeHammer

dinotheo said:


> 17 which is $112 without tax. (16 x $7) That receiver fee is crap. Especially since many of my receivers are owned. (You don't see that everyday). Been with DTV a long time.


Damn... what do you and codespy need 17 receivers for?!?! I can't even think of 17 rooms to put them in:

3 - 5 bedrooms
living room
kitchen
office
backyard

That would only be 9 at the most, then if you are getting silly and putting TVs in all your bathrooms, what another 3? That's only 12.

Man cave / basement?
Attic?
Hall closet?
Pantry?
Laundry room?
RV?
Under the bed?


----------



## dinotheo

TheRatPatrol said:


> Doh! What do you do with 17 receivers???


I have 22 TVs and they all have a receiver (some share). I don't want the Genie 2. When I record a series, I often set it to record on multiple receivers for redundancy.

I also really like the performance of a local DVR (which is one reason that I don't want a Genie 2).

For example, I watch a lot of live (buffered actually) hockey and I FF and commercial skip. I cannot stand doing that over the network.


----------



## b4pjoe

WOW I thought my 7 were a little much...


----------



## dinotheo

SledgeHammer said:


> Damn... what do you and codespy need 17 receivers for?!?! I can't even think of 17 rooms to put them in:
> 
> 3 - 5 bedrooms
> living room
> kitchen
> office
> backyard
> 
> That would only be 9 at the most, then if you are getting silly and putting TVs in all your bathrooms, what another 3? That's only 12.
> 
> Man cave / basement?
> Attic?
> Hall closet?
> Pantry?
> Laundry room?
> RV?
> Under the bed?


Mine are as follows:

7 x Bedrooms 
3 x Family rooms 
1 x Dedicated HT 
1 x Arcade/bathroom
1 x Workout room 
1 x Bar 
1 x Kitchen 
1 x Home Office 
1 x C41K (shared)


----------



## James Long

dinotheo said:


> That receiver fee is crap. Especially since many of my receivers are owned. (You don't see that everyday). Been with DTV a long time.


The per receiver fee for owned receivers has been with DIRECTV and DISH for a long time as well. Yes, we see that every day and for 25 years.



dinotheo said:


> Mine are as follows:
> 
> 7 x Bedrooms
> 3 x Family rooms
> 1 x Dedicated HT
> 1 x Arcade/bathroom
> 1 x Workout room
> 1 x Bar
> 1 x Kitchen
> 1 x Home Office
> 1 x C41K (shared)


That list makes sense. I agree with the shock when someone says "17". DIRECTV probably should provide a reduced fee for owned receivers, but they consider it a "mirroring" fee - which means you are paying extra to be able to watch different content in 17 places. It doesn't help that DIRECTV charges a lease fee and no mirror fee on leased receivers.


----------



## dtv757

All tv providers charge per box . Heck some cable tv providers charge an "additional outlets fee" if u have more than 1 box (Cox) .

But I agree there should be a cutoff . I think fios doesnt charge above 6 boxes but their fee per box is higher 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dinotheo

James Long said:


> The per receiver fee for owned receivers has been with DIRECTV and DISH for a long time as well. Yes, we see that every day and for 25 years.


I meant owned receivers. You don't see many folks with owned receivers anymore. I don't recall which ones are the owned receivers anymore, but I had bought a bunch of HR10-250s (@ $1000 a pop) back in 2004. And those ended up becoming HR20/21/24.

This means nothing other than to say I've been with them a long time and have invested a ton of money.


----------



## James Long

dinotheo said:


> I meant owned receivers. You don't see many folks with owned receivers anymore.


I do. Especially on large accounts where the customer exceeds the number of receivers that the company is willing to lease.



dinotheo said:


> This means nothing other than to say I've been with them a long time and have invested a ton of money.


I would not consider monthly service fees (for content, additional receivers or taxes) as being an investment. They have no value at the end of the period for which they were paid.

Items purchased (such as owned receivers, dishes, switches) have some resale value and would be an investment. But with changing policies there is no guarantee that an owned receiver can be activated by the next owner - which reduces the resale value.


----------



## SledgeHammer

dinotheo said:


> Mine are as follows:
> 
> 7 x Bedrooms
> 3 x Family rooms
> 1 x Dedicated HT
> 1 x Arcade/bathroom
> 1 x Workout room
> 1 x Bar
> 1 x Kitchen
> 1 x Home Office
> 1 x C41K (shared)


Clearly you don't live in California lol.


----------



## codespy

TheRatPatrol said:


> Doh! What do you do with 17 receivers???


I forgot I get the 1st one free, so it's only $112 + tax. With 17 IRD's, I'll give you this answer...

Bedrooms- 5- Master has Genie
Kitchen- 1
Workshop- 1
Attached garage- 1
Detached garage- 1
Family Room- 1
Living Room- 1
Treadmill- 1
Bar-1
Theater- 4 which includes one 4K

Bar/theater are in the same room with 5 TV's for Sunday Ticket. In spring/Summer/fall, 3 of these IRD's go camping up north- 2 in the RV stationary travel trailer and 1 in the shed on our vacant lot 2 hours away. These are owned IRD's, as over half of mine are.

CSR's at times joke how many I have, but one CSR said I don't have anything close to what Mark Attanasio has (owner of a certain MLB team)- CSR said he had over 50 IRD's on his account!


----------



## SledgeHammer

codespy said:


> I forgot I get the 1st one free, so it's only $112 + tax. With 17 IRD's, I'll give you this answer...
> 
> Bedrooms- 5- Master has Genie
> Kitchen- 1
> Workshop- 1
> Attached garage- 1
> Detached garage- 1
> Family Room- 1
> Living Room- 1
> Treadmill- 1
> Bar-1
> Theater- 4 which includes one 4K
> 
> Bar/theater are in the same room with 5 TV's for Sunday Ticket. In spring/Summer/fall, 3 of these IRD's go camping up north- 2 in the RV stationary travel trailer and 1 in the shed on our vacant lot 2 hours away. These are owned IRD's, as over half of mine are.
> 
> CSR's at times joke how many I have, but one CSR said I don't have anything close to what Mark Attanasio has (owner of a certain MLB team)- CSR said he had over 50 IRD's on his account!


Clearly you don't live in California either lol. I was looking at moving to a slightly bigger house and something in the 2000 - 2400 sq ft range in my area is 1.2M lol with at LEAST 1.25% in taxes (some areas are 1.75%) so at least $17k/yr + $200+ in HOA, etc.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Geez I only have 4.


----------



## codespy

SledgeHammer said:


> Clearly you don't live in California either lol. I was looking at moving to a slightly bigger house and something in the 2000 - 2400 sq ft range in my area is 1.2M lol with at LEAST 1.25% in taxes (some areas are 1.75%) so at least $17k/yr + $200+ in HOA, etc.


Uggg....have no interest in moving there. I'll stay here, where I can afford more DIRECTV receivers. My taxes on 2+ acres are only $4500/yr.


----------



## coconut13

Geez, I have an HR44 and HR24 both in my living room hooked up to 3 bedrooms. By splitting the HDMI output and using the component output. I have 6 outputs. HR44 to living room, master bedroom and bedroom 2. HR24 to living room, master bedroom and bedroom 3. This lets 2 people watch D* at ANY time in any 2 combination of rooms. For remotes, the HR24 is on RF and the HR44 is on IR, with extenders in the bedrooms. The remotes function very well, with 4 RC66RX remotes (1 in each room). So, all 4 rooms have D* with only 2 receivers in my living room. So, I would think you could combine some rooms and eliminate some receivers, if you wanted to SAVE some cost. THAT is of course, you have 17 people ALL watching in every room at the SAME time. In my home it almost never happens where 3 people want to watch D* at the same time. With Netflix, videogame, OTA, and DVD player options available at all TV's also.


----------



## inkahauts

SledgeHammer said:


> Clearly you don't live in California lol.


He could live in Arcadia or eastvale. Arcadia builds mansions like no tomorrow these days. And eastvale seems to have competitions on how many bedrooms each track will top out at. (7 is the most I've seen so far but I expect 8 will pop up soon enough)


----------



## SledgeHammer

inkahauts said:


> He could live in Arcadia or eastvale. Arcadia builds mansions like no tomorrow these days. And eastvale seems to have competitions on how many bedrooms each track will top out at. (7 is the most I've seen so far but I expect 8 will pop up soon enough)


Ya, but they're multi-million dollar homes. You can buy huge homes with big lots in Texas or out in Indiana or Montana or something.


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> TVision isnt a option for us.. the biggest obstacle is still No one offers my local RSN over streaming.. Which funny my good friend NashGuy swore would be worked out by the time ATT TV launched but that idea and he disappeared. The plan right now is going YTTV come 5/27 when HBO Max launches and integrates with YTTV.. Then going OTA for back up. Going to get a cheap Tivo Bolt(original) for OTA AND cable.. Once RSN season comes back my local cable company offers a basic sports package for 30 per month and will use that for just the RSN


Called again today on my billing cycle end date and all they offered me was a 1 time $25 credit to tide me over. Last month they offered me a $65 1 time credit to tide me over which I took. I turned down the $25 credit this time. When I called last week they only offered me free Sunday Ticket for a year. I don't care about sports, and even if I did... there aren't any lol. I even threw around the C word a bit. Guess MysteryMan's mythical "well running drying" has finally come to fruition lol. No point in ordering Tvision til Tuesday anyways due to the holiday, so Tuesday morning, I'll give DirecTV one last chance then its off to TVision.

On the plus side, I do live in California where they outlawed "pay til the end of the month" scams and you still get pro-rated.


----------



## DR2420

SledgeHammer said:


> Called again today on my billing cycle end date and all they offered me was a 1 time $25 credit to tide me over. Last month they offered me a $65 1 time credit to tide me over which I took. I turned down the $25 credit this time. When I called last week they only offered me free Sunday Ticket for a year. I don't care about sports, and even if I did... there aren't any lol. I even threw around the C word a bit. Guess MysteryMan's mythical "well running drying" has finally come to fruition lol. No point in ordering Tvision til Tuesday anyways due to the holiday, so Tuesday morning, I'll give DirecTV one last chance then its off to TVision.
> 
> On the plus side, I do live in California where they outlawed "pay til the end of the month" scams and you still get pro-rated.


Honestly, I think you should call to cancel that way your account is under pending disconnection. Reason I say this is because there is a chance the winback department will try to keep you with an offer. Once it is under pending disconnection, you can call the winback department directly at 619-752-1401 (as long as you haven't been transitioned over to the AT&T side) and they generally have the best options. I've had A LOT better success dealing with them compared to dealing with the AT&T/Directv retention directly. Just make sure when you cancel, it's not getting turned off shortly after. You can always take the pending disconnection off if you decide to keep it. At this point, I think it's completely worth trying for you.

I like your odds better of receiving a deal through winback compared to a new offer suddenly popping up in a few days through retention.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DR2420 said:


> Honestly, I think you should call to cancel that way your account is under pending disconnection. Reason I say this is because there is a chance the winback department will try to keep you with an offer. Once it is under pending disconnection, you can call the winback department directly at 619-752-1401 (as long as you haven't been transitioned over to the AT&T side) and they generally have the best options. I've had A LOT better success dealing with them compared to dealing with the AT&T/Directv retention directly. Just make sure when you cancel, it's not getting turned off shortly after. You can always take the pending disconnection off if you decide to keep it. At this point, I think it's completely worth trying for you.
> 
> I like your odds better of receiving a deal through winback compared to a new offer suddenly popping up in a few days through retention.


Thanks. I have been transitioned to AT&T already. I've been getting promo rates for probably 10+ yrs now. I know to some folks its a hassle, but its always been a once a year 5 to 10 minute phone call, if that. And I usually made those calls at work lol. This time around, I've probably made 10 phone calls so far. Starting to become not worth it. Best case scenario is that I save $10/mo off of TVision if they give me my $40/mo discount back. I'm starting to think I'm wasting my time trying to save a measly $10/mo lol. Plus I'll free up a lot of room in my cramped entertainment center going from a HR54 + AM21 (and all the assorted cables) to a single box and the TVision box outputs 4K whereas the HR54 doesn't. I did say before that if I my bill was 90+ I'd go to TVision. I don't think loyalty will drop me lower then that. Probably not even worth calling them on Tuesday.


----------



## DR2420

SledgeHammer said:


> Thanks. I have been transitioned to AT&T already. I've been getting promo rates for probably 10+ yrs now. I know to some folks its a hassle, but its always been a once a year 5 to 10 minute phone call, if that. And I usually made those calls at work lol. This time around, I've probably made 10 phone calls so far. Starting to become not worth it. Best case scenario is that I save $10/mo off of TVision if they give me my $40/mo discount back. I'm starting to think I'm wasting my time trying to save a measly $10/mo lol. Plus I'll free up a lot of room in my cramped entertainment center going from a HR54 + AM21 (and all the assorted cables) to a single box and the TVision box outputs 4K whereas the HR54 doesn't. I did say before that if I my bill was 90+ I'd go to TVision. I don't think loyalty will drop me lower then that. Probably not even worth calling them on Tuesday.


Ahh ok, that number more than likely won't work then. Surprisingly, I haven't been transitioned to AT&T yet. I have been noticing more issues with the Directv website of late though. I don't think it's a hassle at all to call in to try saving some money, it's more than worth it to me. With you being transitioned to AT&T now, I'm not sure how the winback works with them. I have heard it sometimes takes 3 billing cycles to generate new promos. Not much will probably change in a few days. The customer service isn't as good these days and I've noticed a lot of the retention reps are rather new and don't handle things properly.


----------



## inkahauts

SledgeHammer said:


> Ya, but they're multi-million dollar homes. You can buy huge homes with big lots in Texas or out in Indiana or Montana or something.


Shoot, you should see what you can get in Cleveland. Massive acreage with basically two houses. A friend was looking a while back when visiting family out there and it was tempting, till they considered the weather.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DR2420 said:


> Ahh ok, that number more than likely won't work then. Surprisingly, I haven't been transitioned to AT&T yet. I have been noticing more issues with the Directv website of late though. I don't think it's a hassle at all to call in to try saving some money, it's more than worth it to me. With you being transitioned to AT&T now, I'm not sure how the winback works with them. I have heard it sometimes takes 3 billing cycles to generate new promos. Not much will probably change in a few days. The customer service isn't as good these days and I've noticed a lot of the retention reps are rather new and don't handle things properly.


I agree that its NOT a hassle to call in once a year for 5 minutes to save $40/mo as I've been doing that for 10+ yrs.

When its becoming 20 calls a year to save $10/mo for what, sorry to admit, has kind of become an inferior service, its a different story.

I'm not referring to T's customer service. I agree its not the best, but that's not affected my decision in the least as I haven't run into the issues that others have posted about.

* You can't blame T or DirecTV for lack of 4K content, because that's not on them. I can blame them for buggy hardware & software.

* Pricing I can blame them for. $130/mo sticker for an HR54+AM21 on Preferred Xtra is expensive. Their streaming services are equally overpriced compared to the competition.

* Equipment is terrible. Thats 100% on them. If I want 4k + FULL locals, I need 3 boxes (HR54/Client/AM21) + all the cables, splitters, power bricks, etc. associated with that cluster. With that setup, I also get double billed for a 2nd outlet. EVERY other provider, Dish, Cable, etc. does it with a single box. So my bill would go to $137+.

* At my current bill of $130/mo for one TV, I get ads in the guide and when I pause? Do other providers have ads in the UI? Like Dish or Cox? I think thats unacceptable at this price range, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker if that was the only issue.


----------



## DR2420

SledgeHammer said:


> I agree that its NOT a hassle to call in once a year for 5 minutes to save $40/mo as I've been doing that for 10+ yrs.
> 
> When its becoming 20 calls a year to save $10/mo for what, sorry to admit, has kind of become an inferior service, its a different story.
> 
> I'm not referring to T's customer service. I agree its not the best, but that's not affected my decision in the least as I haven't run into the issues that others have posted about.
> 
> * You can't blame T or DirecTV for lack of 4K content, because that's not on them. I can blame them for buggy hardware & software.
> 
> * Pricing I can blame them for. $130/mo sticker for an HR54+AM21 on Preferred Xtra is expensive. Their streaming services are equally overpriced compared to the competition.
> 
> * Equipment is terrible. Thats 100% on them. If I want 4k + FULL locals, I need 3 boxes (HR54/Client/AM21) + all the cables, splitters, power bricks, etc. associated with that cluster. With that setup, I also get double billed for a 2nd outlet. EVERY other provider, Dish, Cable, etc. does it with a single box. So my bill would go to $137+.
> 
> * At my current bill of $130/mo for one TV, I get ads in the guide and when I pause? Do other providers have ads in the UI? Like Dish or Cox? I think thats unacceptable at this price range, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker if that was the only issue.


I agree with you. After that many calls and no success, I'm thinking you are out of luck for at least another month or two. Maybe when you do cancel, you get an offer from winback. I also agree with you on that being too much. My main reasons being with Directv are the NFL Sunday Ticket and the picture quality. I've had Dish and Spectrum.. and.. Dish had really nice equipment with a 2 yr price guarantee, but I was underwhelmed with the picture quality and frequency of contract disputes. Spectrum's equipment was very ancient.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DR2420 said:


> I agree with you. After that many calls and no success, I'm thinking you are out of luck for at least another month or two. Maybe when you do cancel, you get an offer from winback. I also agree with you on that being too much. My main reasons being with Directv are the NFL Sunday Ticket and the picture quality. I've had Dish and Spectrum.. and.. Dish had really nice equipment with a 2 yr price guarantee, but I was underwhelmed with the picture quality and frequency of contract disputes. Spectrum's equipment was very ancient.


I agree that the Hopper 3 is great hardware, but I've also read complaints about the picture quality. Plus, I don't really want to mess with getting a 2nd dish installed on my roof at this point lol. Some people have posted that they've asked the Dish installers to take down / re-use the DirecTV mounts or at the very least holes, etc. and they refuse. Plus like you said, the contract disputes.

I get my internet & phone through Cox, and I did price them for TV last year I think and ran into the usual, some of the channels are extra like DIY, Science, etc. and after they add in all the fees and taxes and RSN fees, etc...

Hmm... the more I'm talking to you, the more I'm thinking not to waste my time on trying to call DirecTV on Tues lol as there is no viable path to 4K there due to the crappy hardware .


----------



## DR2420

SledgeHammer said:


> I agree that the Hopper 3 is great hardware, but I've also read complaints about the picture quality. Plus, I don't really want to mess with getting a 2nd dish installed on my roof at this point lol. Some people have posted that they've asked the Dish installers to take down / re-use the DirecTV mounts or at the very least holes, etc. and they refuse. Plus like you said, the contract disputes.
> 
> I get my internet & phone through Cox, and I did price them for TV last year I think and ran into the usual, some of the channels are extra like DIY, Science, etc. and after they add in all the fees and taxes and RSN fees, etc...
> 
> Hmm... the more I'm talking to you, the more I'm thinking not to waste my time on trying to call DirecTV on Tues lol as there is no viable path to 4K there due to the crappy hardware .


Yeah, I've had the Hopper 3 with their 4K Joey's and it was a nice setup.. I just couldn't handle the picture quality, it was quite a downgrade from Directv. It wouldn't hurt to try getting that one time credit up a little bit. I believe you said they gave you $25 towards the next bill? Should be able to at least get another $10-$20. At least get you through another month or two and see if anything comes up. They haven't even offered you a covid-19 discount? They gave me a covid $60 off for 3 months.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DR2420 said:


> Yeah, I've had the Hopper 3 with their 4K Joey's and it was a nice setup.. I just couldn't handle the picture quality, it was quite a downgrade from Directv. It wouldn't hurt to try getting that one time credit up a little bit. I believe you said they gave you $25 towards the next bill? Should be able to at least get another $10-$20. At least get you through another month or two and see if anything comes up. They haven't even offered you a covid-19 discount? They gave me a covid $60 off for 3 months.


One of the reps asked me if I've been affected by it, but at the time I assumed they meant out of work or loss of money.


----------



## moob

DR2420 said:


> Surprisingly, I haven't been transitioned to AT&T yet. I have been noticing more issues with the Directv website of late though.


At least I'm not the only one. I transitioned to AT&T a long time ago and I've had issues with the Directv website ever since.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DR2420 said:


> Yeah, I've had the Hopper 3 with their 4K Joey's and it was a nice setup.. I just couldn't handle the picture quality, it was quite a downgrade from Directv. It wouldn't hurt to try getting that one time credit up a little bit. I believe you said they gave you $25 towards the next bill? Should be able to at least get another $10-$20. At least get you through another month or two and see if anything comes up. They haven't even offered you a covid-19 discount? They gave me a covid $60 off for 3 months.


Since its memorial day, I went to the TMobile store to check out Tvision again so I could play with it more.

* UI is better then DirecTV I'd say since the DirecTV UI lacks modern features like Profiles, etc. Don't know that I care about profiles at this point though. Also has built in apps like Youtube, etc. Don't know that I care about that either.
* Single box solution vs. 3 (for 4K + locals), this is a selling point for me, although they only have 2 4K channels now. Not like DirecTV has any 4K content either.
* NO ads in the UI at all (since a few of you asked about that)
* traditional form factor for box vs. tower design
* FF and rewind work like a traditional DVR
* recording works like a traditional DVR

If I was going by the PQ in the store, I'd try to bug DirecTV for my discounts back lol, but its hard to say... TVision recommends 50Mbps and the sales guy said it was a crappy TV and the whole store was on 50Mbps.

They do offer a 3 week at home free trial, so can't hurt to try it out I guess.

I logged into Att.com to look at my account and my cycle ended 5/23, but my balance is still showing $0, so it doesn't look like the system has ran my bill yet, so that may be why no promos are available.


----------



## dtv757

SledgeHammer said:


> Since its memorial day, I went to the TMobile store to check out Tvision again so I could play with it more.
> 
> * UI is better then DirecTV I'd say since the DirecTV UI lacks modern features like Profiles, etc. Don't know that I care about profiles at this point though. Also has built in apps like Youtube, etc. Don't know that I care about that either.
> * Single box solution vs. 3 (for 4K + locals), this is a selling point for me, although they only have 2 4K channels now. Not like DirecTV has any 4K content either.
> * NO ads in the UI at all (since a few of you asked about that)
> * traditional form factor for box vs. tower design
> * FF and rewind work like a traditional DVR
> * recording works like a traditional DVR
> 
> If I was going by the PQ in the store, I'd try to bug DirecTV for my discounts back lol, but its hard to say... TVision recommends 50Mbps and the sales guy said it was a crappy TV and the whole store was on 50Mbps.
> 
> They do offer a 3 week at home free trial, so can't hurt to try it out I guess.
> 
> I logged into Att.com to look at my account and my cycle ended 5/23, but my balance is still showing $0, so it doesn't look like the system has ran my bill yet, so that may be why no promos are available.


I believe t vision only has fox sports in 4k .

Under "normal" conditions DirecTV is the 4k sports leader and had a live 4k event almost every other day

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

dtv757 said:


> I believe t vision only has fox sports in 4k .
> 
> Under "normal" conditions DirecTV is the 4k sports leader and had a live 4k event almost every other day
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


They have Fox Sports and Nasa in 4K. Not sure about VOD or PPV. Don't care about any of those or sports. Thinking about it, I'd say nobody has any 4K I'd be interested yet, so I don't know if that'll effect my decision, although at the end of the day, DirecTV is never going to have a single box solution and the bill is an issue. I revisited T's streaming services and those prices are insane. Definitely won't be doing that.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> They have Fox Sports and Nasa in 4K. Not sure about VOD or PPV. Don't care about any of those or sports. Thinking about it, I'd say nobody has any 4K I'd be interested yet, so I don't know if that'll effect my decision, although at the end of the day, DirecTV is never going to have a single box solution and the bill is an issue. I revisited T's streaming services and those prices are insane. Definitely won't be doing that.


Wow 50Mbps??


----------



## dtv757

SledgeHammer said:


> They have Fox Sports and Nasa in 4K. Not sure about VOD or PPV. Don't care about any of those or sports. Thinking about it, I'd say nobody has any 4K I'd be interested yet, so I don't know if that'll effect my decision, although at the end of the day, DirecTV is never going to have a single box solution and the bill is an issue. I revisited T's streaming services and those prices are insane. Definitely won't be doing that.


I have a slingbox connected to my DirecTV box

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> Wow 50Mbps??


That's what they recommend since the box does 8 streams.

HD = about 1.8GB/hr
4K = about 7.7GB/hr
Home Screen = about 5 - 6GB/hr

I didn't like the PQ in the store that's why I'm on the fence. Looked like what you'd get off a pirate site, but if they have slow internet in the stores, I'd have to test it at home to see for real. They don't have contracts and you can return it with in 3 weeks if you don't like it, so no big deal there.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> That's what they recommend since the box does 8 streams.
> 
> HD = about 1.8GB/hr
> 4K = about 7.7GB/hr
> Home Screen = about 5 - 6GB/hr
> 
> I didn't like the PQ in the store that's why I'm on the fence. Looked like what you'd get off a pirate site, but if they have slow internet in the stores, I'd have to test it at home to see for real. They don't have contracts and you can return it with in 3 weeks if you don't like it, so no big deal there.


Interesting.. I agree with the possible store issue and would want to test there also. 3 weeks is more then enough to figure it out


----------



## dakn2

I'm a 4 year customer with DireTV and have it bundled with AT&T 100 MBS DSL as well. I was transitioned to AT&T well over a year ago. The second of two $25 off ($50 total) promos are ending at the end of this month so I figured I'd call this afternoon.

I called the 1-800-824-9077 and was connected to a live, US based, CSR in less than a minute. The best that she could do right now is $35/off per month. Interestingly that puts my monthly cost exactly at the same price as a matching (content and hardware) Dish Network package. Dish's Hopper 3 looks very interesting feature/spec wise, so I'm still considering making the switch, but at least I'm paying the same regardless of the provider.


----------



## scottchez

QUETION 1
Is it best to call in a few days before your billing cycle ends to get the best deal?
Looks like they bill you the future month and do not give you a prorated rate if you cancel so your out the whole month.

QUESTION 2. 
is may Math Correct. 
If I leave now and pay the $220 early termination fee (my one year just eneded w discounts) and go to YourTube TV at $50 a Month vrs the $150 I am paying now, I will make up the $220 fee in about 2.3 months. Plus they gave me $200 to switch a year ago so in a year I am not out anything.

QUESTION 3: I search all the posts going back Two months. Is the average now about $40 off a month for a year?
What if your still under a contract do I even have a chance if I call for a discount?

Dial 800.824.9077. keep trying
=====================
April 8 Mention You Tube got $50 a month OFF For a year
April 14th goto $70 off a month for year but did not honor it
April 15th. $55 12 month. Preferred extra
April 17th. $70 off for 12 months
April 21. $40 off 12 months
April 24. Got nothing
April 28th. Got $40 off for 12 month
April 29th. Also got $40 for 12 month
May 4th called. Told em got offer from Dish. Got $55 for 12 months with Premier w Movie Extra pack
May 20th. No offers call back in 12 days when new billing cycle starts
May 20. said Call back on Billing Cycle end date. 1 Time $25 credit before that $65 one time
Free Sunday ticket but did not want that
May 18. $20 month off for year
May 27th. Offered $35 off for a year to match dish


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> Wow 50Mbps??


My bill finally generated yesterday, so I gave DirecTV another call and still didn't get re-upped and just got a $25 credit, so I guess I'll be ordering TVision today. Oh well.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> My bill finally generated yesterday, so I gave DirecTV another call and still didn't get re-upped and just got a $25 credit, so I guess I'll be ordering TVision today. Oh well.


Good Luck!!


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> Good Luck!!


Ordered. I'll do a little mini review in the Streaming forum.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Ordered. I'll do a little mini review in the Streaming forum.


:handfist:


----------



## inkahauts

SledgeHammer said:


> My bill finally generated yesterday, so I gave DirecTV another call and still didn't get re-upped and just got a $25 credit, so I guess I'll be ordering TVision today. Oh well.


May try again Monday. New month discounts maybe...


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> :handfist:


Got the box early enough into my lunch hour that I couldn't wait to hook it up lol. I'll say the equipment and set up is nice, but the PQ... ugh... real mixed bag. Some of them are as good or better then DirecTV, but some of them are just downright awful. I'll test more after work / this weekend... but I'd say in my 15 min test I'll probably have to send it back.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Got the box early enough into my lunch hour that I couldn't wait to hook it up lol. I'll say the equipment and set up is nice, but the PQ... ugh... real mixed bag. Some of them are as good or better then DirecTV, but some of them are just downright awful. I'll test more after work / this weekend... but I'd say in my 15 min test I'll probably have to send it back.


That blows. That sounds like the weekend experiment I had with dish network lol


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> That blows. That sounds like the weekend experiment I had with dish network lol


I called tech support and they claimed my box was showing "yellow" on bandwidth which is possible since at my PC speedtest was at 50% due to wfh load, but it just seemed like 1 channel had the bad PQ... we'll see when the wfh load drops off. Its a shame if you read my review in the streaming forum, the rest of it is nice. but PQ is like 99% of it haha.


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> That blows. That sounds like the weekend experiment I had with dish network lol


Soo... I tested it after work, rebooted everything, hooked my laptop up to the bridge router and was getting 400Mbps down and the PQ was still crap on quite a few channels. The other issue was that i'm in California, and on DirecTV the nationals are on east coast time, so an 8pm show airs here at 5pm. This worked really well with my schedule. On TVision, the 8pm show airs at 8pm here. So that leaves me a giant block of 5 - 8pm with nothing to watch lol, so I boxed up the TVision stuff and cancelled. Between the time shift and the PQ, not going to troubleshoot it anymore.

Soo... I gave retention another call lol...

Retention guy says no offers but he can transfer me to win back to lower my bill

I get to win back and the guy says wth, your account is active, I'm going to write that guy up, you need to put your account in pending cancellation before I talk to you, I'm going to transfer you back, put your account in pending cancel and then call me back.

... ok, I go back to retention and tell them to put me in pending cancel and transfer me back to win-back.

Get back to win-back and they say it takes a few hours to show up in the system, we'll call you tomorrow.

At this point I had gone through the batteries on TWO cordless phones and was on the corded one in my office lol...

So many hoops to jump through to play their sadistic games...

In answer to your next question, yup, tvision PQ was that bad .


----------



## armchair

SledgeHammer said:


> Soo... I tested it after work, rebooted everything, hooked my laptop up to the bridge router and was getting 400Mbps down and the PQ was still crap on quite a few channels. The other issue was that i'm in California, and on DirecTV the nationals are on east coast time, so an 8pm show airs here at 5pm. This worked really well with my schedule. On TVision, the 8pm show airs at 8pm here. So that leaves me a giant block of 5 - 8pm with nothing to watch lol, so I boxed up the TVision stuff and cancelled. Between the time shift and the PQ, not going to troubleshoot it anymore.
> 
> Soo... I gave retention another call lol...
> 
> Retention guy says no offers but he can transfer me to win back to lower my bill
> 
> I get to win back and the guy says wth, your account is active, I'm going to write that guy up, you need to put your account in pending cancellation before I talk to you, I'm going to transfer you back, put your account in pending cancel and then call me back.
> 
> ... ok, I go back to retention and tell them to put me in pending cancel and transfer me back to win-back.
> 
> Get back to win-back and they say it takes a few hours to show up in the system, we'll call you tomorrow.
> 
> At this point I had gone through the batteries on TWO cordless phones and was on the corded one in my office lol...
> 
> So many hoops to jump through to play their sadistic games...
> 
> In answer to your next question, yup, tvision PQ was that bad .


Winback or Reconnections needs to see your account disconnected to help as far as I know; it may take a day without service. I'm not sure pending cancel is enough? Unless there's a difference between winback and Reconnections? Things have changed with billing accounts transitioning to AT&T... I'm referring to my experience in 2018.

And anything they offer you may not show up on your account for days. Better not to waste any time, breath or batteries worrying with billing after reconnected to verify all as promised. Be patient and wait for everything to fall in place. -(Would have been sound advice for me back in 2018 when I cancelled and came back.)

In the meantime, maybe you've got other options to watch instead.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DR2420

armchair said:


> Winback or Reconnections needs to see your account disconnected to help as far as I know; it may take a day without service. I'm not sure pending cancel is enough? Unless there's a difference between winback and Reconnections? Things have changed with billing accounts transitioning to AT&T... I'm referring to my experience in 2018.
> 
> And anything they offer you may not show up on your account for days. Better not to waste any time, breath or batteries worrying with billing after reconnected to verify all as promised. Be patient and wait for everything to fall in place. -(Would have been sound advice for me back in 2018 when I cancelled and came back.)
> 
> In the meantime, maybe you've got other options to watch instead.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


As long as the account is pending disconnect, they can work with it. I won't be surprised if they don't call SledgeHammer and he has to call back in again. I do agree though, I said I thought the winback option was the best to try at this point a few weeks ago. We shall see. I'm hoping it works out for SledgeHammer, I know this has been a struggle for him. Hoping to see good news!


----------



## armchair

DR2420 said:


> As long as the account is pending disconnect, they can work with it. I won't be surprised if they don't call SledgeHammer and he has to call back in again. I do agree though, I said I thought the winback option was the best to try at this point a few weeks ago. We shall see. I'm hoping it works out for SledgeHammer, I know this has been a struggle for him. Hoping to see good news!


I hope it works out for sledge too. I got a real sweetheart deal to come back when I cancelled DirecTV in 2018. But I could have avoided much frustration had I just waited for everything they promised.

But one issue I had to keep calling about was existing credits on my account that had DirecTV throwing out incentives granted by the Reconnections dept. I did have to remove the existing credits, cancel and have another conversation with Reconnections afterwards. That got things in expected motion but wasn't the end of it. Long story but there were 2 BBB case resolutions that AT&T office of the president resolved somewhat favorably foregoing outside arbitration. Almost the first time, try me, see if I don't follow through. Second time got it better but we never did agree with what I was originally offered.

Having staggered credits rolling off and declining renewals eventually done me with it. Playing the field again; prices sure have changed in 2 years. Tempting to just pay little as possible with what is on TV right now. 6 months voluntary suspension on my legacy DirecTV account buys me some time to hold my DVRs while things improve and I decide what I want to do with a better TV situation.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

DR2420 said:


> As long as the account is pending disconnect, they can work with it. I won't be surprised if they don't call SledgeHammer and he has to call back in again. I do agree though, I said I thought the winback option was the best to try at this point a few weeks ago. We shall see. I'm hoping it works out for SledgeHammer, I know this has been a struggle for him. Hoping to see good news!


I wouldn't say its a "struggle" lol... I'd pay the $130 before I go without TV I guess or be "forced" to watch poor PQ TV... it's just a matter of I don't like getting ripped off. $130 is way above the competition and with wfh, its not like we got better stuff to do lol.


----------



## SledgeHammer

armchair said:


> I hope it works out for sledge too. I got a real sweetheart deal to come back when I cancelled DirecTV in 2018. But I could have avoided much frustration had I just waited for everything they promised.
> 
> But one issue I had to keep calling about was existing credits on my account that had DirecTV throwing out incentives granted by the Reconnections dept. I did have to remove the existing credits, cancel and have another conversation with Reconnections afterwards. That got things in expected motion but wasn't the end of it. Long story but there were 2 BBB case resolutions that AT&T office of the president resolved somewhat favorably foregoing outside arbitration. Almost the first time, try me, see if I don't follow through. Second time got it better but we never did agree with what I was originally offered.
> 
> Having staggered credits rolling off and declining renewals eventually done me with it. Playing the field again; prices sure have changed in 2 years. Tempting to just pay little as possible with what is on TV right now. 6 months voluntary suspension on my legacy DirecTV account buys me some time to hold my DVRs while things improve and I decide what I want to do with a better TV situation.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I've had staggered credits before. At one point last year, my $130 bill was down to like $50 for 3 months. When I was negotiating a new price + upgrade to HR54, I even suggested, hey listen, why don't you take off the existing credits and redo it today to line it up with the 1 yr contract on the Genie so I don't have credits roll off while under contract and they would rather give me another stacked credit vs. doing that. *shrug*. I'm not against everybody being paid fairly AND being charged fairly. That works for me to. I think FMV for Preferred Extra + HR54 should be in the $80 - $100 range based on the competition and I'm fine with paying in that range. I'm also fine with paying less obviously, but that's on them if they want to go below FMV.

I'm scheduled to get a call back today @ around 5pm ish, but yeah, I'd be really surprised if I don't have to call back tomorrow.

Interestingly, I already got an email that says they don't want my HR54 back. That's surprising.


----------



## MysteryMan

SledgeHammer said:


> Interestingly, I already got an email that says they don't want my HR54 back. That's surprising.


Since AT&T purchased DIRECTV I've been paying my DIRECTV bill at our area AT&T store. In all that time they had a DIRECTV display in the store. However, when I payed my DIRECTV bill last Monday I noticed the DIRECTV display was replaced with a AT&T TV display. Seems like they're no longer interested in attracting new DIRECTV customers.


----------



## DR2420

SledgeHammer said:


> I wouldn't say its a "struggle" lol... I'd pay the $130 before I go without TV I guess or be "forced" to watch poor PQ TV... it's just a matter of I don't like getting ripped off. $130 is way above the competition and with wfh, its not like we got better stuff to do lol.


I just meant a struggle to get some discounts. Hopefully you get a callback today, I'm not sure with the 5 PM time given though. I know the winback department I've spoken with is only open until 4 or 5.


----------



## b4pjoe

I've been promised a call back many times. Never actually got one though.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DR2420 said:


> I just meant a struggle to get some discounts. Hopefully you get a callback today, I'm not sure with the 5 PM time given though. I know the winback department I've spoken with is only open until 4 or 5.


A few years ago, it took 5 calls once and I thought that was bad. I lost count this time around. Usually its been 1 call 5 mins or less.


----------



## SledgeHammer

b4pjoe said:


> I've been promised a call back many times. Never actually got one though.


Yup. Not holding my breath. Bad customer service isn't exclusive to DirecTV. I dunno why people cancel DirecTV just based on that. With my one day test of TVision, they aren't that great either. The Tvision web site is very, very broken. To me, the following is bad customer service, but not going to lose my mind over it:

* You can't order online. You can in theory, but the process doesn't work, so I had to call in.

* Doesn't seem to be a way to logon to your account. I wanted to cancel the service that way to avoid calling in. They don't give you your password, so I tried to do the "forgot password" and got a message from tmobile's firewall that traffic was blocked from my IP lol.

* CSRs and tech support aren't very knowledgeable on the product. When I was researching, I wanted to know the data usage since cox has a data cap, and it took 3 people to get the numbers. Seems like a common question to me.

* Tech support is on-shore, but they are equally bad and lack common sense which is pretty typical of any tech support I guess. If I hook a laptop up to my bridge and get 400Mbps down on speedtest, why would you want me to reboot my routers and cable modem, etc? They wanted to send a tech out who probably would have no clue on what a bridge even is and tell me I need to be hardwired into the main router. Amazon Prime and Netflix work just fine with 4K with my setup. 400Mbps is enough to handle even a legit 4K UHD without a hiccup.

I will give them one compliment though. My experience with DirecTV has been, if you call in about an issue and talk to "Bob" and for whatever reason (i.e. testing, etc) you need to call back in a few hours and get "Sam", "Bob" left little to no notes about your conversation, so you need to start from ground zero. With TVision, when you call tech support, it seems like they document it a LOT better. You even get an email with the notes the tech support person left. So when I called in after work again about the PQ, the guy read the first guys notes and we didn't have to redo the whole thing.


----------



## b4pjoe

Bad tech support is no accident. They make it bad enough so no one will want to call. I've tried calling AT&T twice since the pandemic started and never got an answer either time after 30+ minutes and I gave up.


----------



## armchair

SledgeHammer said:


> I've had staggered credits before. At one point last year, my $130 bill was down to like $50 for 3 months. When I was negotiating a new price + upgrade to HR54, I even suggested, hey listen, why don't you take off the existing credits and redo it today to line it up with the 1 yr contract on the Genie so I don't have credits roll off while under contract and they would rather give me another stacked credit vs. doing that. *shrug*. I'm not against everybody being paid fairly AND being charged fairly. That works for me to. I think FMV for Preferred Extra + HR54 should be in the $80 - $100 range based on the competition and I'm fine with paying in that range. I'm also fine with paying less obviously, but that's on them if they want to go below FMV.
> 
> I'm scheduled to get a call back today @ around 5pm ish, but yeah, I'd be really surprised if I don't have to call back tomorrow.
> 
> Interestingly, I already got an email that says they don't want my HR54 back. That's surprising.


Yes. I'll likely be starting over with expired credits but no more staggered credits. Like yourself, too many callbacks and one-time credits stringing me along. I don't like this tactic and would just prefer to pay a competitive price and not callback again.

I'm surprised they sent the email saying they didn't want your HR54 back. I've got 1 each HR54, HR24. I'd be happy to hang onto those to possibly come back soon or often. I've been telling DirecTV if they ask for them back, that's likely me sunsetting my account for good. Contacts are so disliked and undesirable. I'm certainly not going to commit to another 2 year agreement.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> Since AT&T purchased DIRECTV I've been paying my DIRECTV bill at our area AT&T store. In all that time they had a DIRECTV display in the store. However, when I payed my DIRECTV bill last Monday I noticed the DIRECTV display was replaced with a AT&T TV display. Seems like they're no longer interested in attracting new DIRECTV customers.


Same thing at Costco, they no longer have the booth with the sales person there. They now have a sign up with a phone number to call.


----------



## SledgeHammer

b4pjoe said:


> I've been promised a call back many times. Never actually got one though.


Shocker. I didn't get one either lol.

Just for fun, I called in and asked to be transferred to the winback department. The CSR I spoke to had never heard of it. Said we don't have such a thing. Said she was going to transfer me to somewhere, couldn't understand what department she said (and it literally took her 5 minutes to figure out how to transfer me), but I was actually transferred there! They might be called the Reconnections Department officially.

The guy says my account is in pending cancellation and he's going to look for "exclusive offers" for me to reconnect. Comes back with $5/off per month lol. Then he tries to get me to lower my package. I pass on both. Then he tells me the $5/off is a pending cancellation offer and to get the winback, I have to be fully disconnected.


----------



## armchair

SledgeHammer said:


> Shocker. I didn't get one either lol. Just for fun, I called in and asked to be transferred to the winback department. The person I spoke to had never heard of it. Said we don't have such a thing. Lol.


If your account is disconnected, a call to DirecTV should get you forwarded to Reconnections. Reaching that dept otherwise isn't easy. They did call me once as promised; they had told me the day before to cancel again and wait for the call.

Still speaking from my 2018 cancellation experience. I can't recall if it was weekend or normal business hours though.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

armchair said:


> If your account is disconnected, a call to DirecTV should get you forwarded to Reconnections. Reaching that dept otherwise isn't easy. They did call me once as promised; they had told me the day before to cancel again and wait for the call.
> 
> Still speaking from my 2018 cancellation experience. I can't recall if it was weekend or normal business hours though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I like how loyalty = $0/mo, pending cancellation = $5/mo and fully cancelled = $??/mo.

They really want me to work for this. Wouldn't it be cheaper to just give me a good offer? I've probably tied them up for a few hours by now haha.

I have my pending cancellation set for 6/30. I'll probably move it up.


----------



## armchair

SledgeHammer said:


> I like how loyalty = $0/mo, pending cancellation = $5/mo and fully cancelled = $??/mo.
> 
> They really want me to work for this. Wouldn't it be cheaper to just give me a good offer? I've probably tied them up for a few hours by now haha.
> 
> I have my pending cancellation set for 6/30. I'll probably move it up.


You could cancel today since you're in California, can't you? As far as I know, cancellations and suspensions can be same day as call for California residents.

At least that applies to my cancellation on 2018 and my suspension in 2020. My account is legacy DirecTV though. I'd think the California policy applies to AT&T accounts too?

I suspended and my account has been holding a credit balance month to month since. $55 prorated at time of suspension.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

armchair said:


> You could cancel today since you're in California, can't you? As far as I know, cancellations and suspensions can be same day as call for California residents.
> 
> At least that applies to my cancellation on 2018 and my suspension in 2020. My account is legacy DirecTV though. I'd think the California policy applies to AT&T accounts too?
> 
> I suspended and my account has been holding a credit balance month to month since. $55 prorated at time of suspension.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, I can cancel at any time and per CA law, its pro-rated. Just wanted some additional time to research a stop gap service and there's no guarantee you get a win-back offer anyways.


----------



## b4pjoe

SledgeHammer said:


> Yes, I can cancel at any time and per CA law, its pro-rated. Just wanted some additional time to research a stop gap service and there's no guarantee you get a win-back offer anyways.


Youtube TV has a 2 week free trial right now. I know you've said you wouldn't like the way it does the DVR but it would be something to watch for a couple of weeks free while you try to get the winback. Philo has a free 7 day trial too but they wouldn't have locals.


----------



## TV_Guy

b4pjoe said:


> Youtube TV has a 2 week free trial right now. I know you've said you wouldn't like the way it does the DVR but it would be something to watch for a couple of weeks free while you try to get the winback. Philo has a free 7 day trial too but they wouldn't have locals.


I've been using the YouTube TV DVR and don't have any issues with it. Very reliable. May not work exactly like D* but it does have unlimited storage with 9 months retention. As far as PBS if you're missing one or two of the affiliates you can subscribe to PBS Passport for $5 monthly. YouTube TV has added PBS in most of the country but in markets with multiple PBS outlets they had to leave out a few. In NY they added the NY PBS, Long Island which now broadcasts from NYC and Connecticut. NJ was the odd man out. Also missing the WLIW subchannels.

Many Viacom channels coming soon with a likely price increase.


----------



## SledgeHammer

b4pjoe said:


> Youtube TV has a 2 week free trial right now. I know you've said you wouldn't like the way it does the DVR but it would be something to watch for a couple of weeks free while you try to get the winback. Philo has a free 7 day trial too but they wouldn't have locals.


Yeah, I'll either go Youtube or Cox since the tvision experiment was a flop. Youtube seems easier to play DirecTVs sadistic promo game with since I don't have to get a box. Also, I think Cox would require a truck roll. I only get my internet and phone through them, so I think they have the TV filter on my line.

Has anyone cancelled to get a winback? How long does that usually take?

Or how long before you can sign up on the new customer promo lol? Does it work if you sign up under a different name or credit card? But then I'm assuming they won't activate my existing HR54.


----------



## SledgeHammer

TV_Guy said:


> I've been using the YouTube TV DVR and don't have any issues with it. Very reliable. May not work exactly like D* but it does have unlimited storage with 9 months retention. As far as PBS if you're missing one or two of the affiliates you can subscribe to PBS Passport for $5 monthly. YouTube TV has added PBS in most of the country but in markets with multiple PBS outlets they had to leave out a few. In NY they added the NY PBS, Long Island which now broadcasts from NYC and Connecticut. NJ was the odd man out. Also missing the WLIW subchannels.
> 
> Many Viacom channels coming soon with a likely price increase.


Yeah, the thing that's going to drive me crazy with the youtube thing is that there isn't a way to record one or two episodes of a show without recording the entire show. If I'm only interested in new episodes, that's fine, but if I want to record the random old episode, it's pretty much useless as I'll never be able to find that ep in a list of 200 episodes.


----------



## SledgeHammer

TV_Guy said:


> As far as PBS if you're missing one or two of the affiliates you can subscribe to PBS Passport for $5 monthly. YouTube TV has added PBS in most of the country but in markets with multiple PBS outlets they had to leave out a few.


Ugh. I forgot about PBS. I only use it for This Old House / Ask This Old House, but those just had the season finale, so I'm good til Sept there.


----------



## TV_Guy

SledgeHammer said:


> Yeah, the thing that's going to drive me crazy with the youtube thing is that there isn't a way to record one or two episodes of a show without recording the entire show. If I'm only interested in new episodes, that's fine, but if I want to record the random old episode, it's pretty much useless as I'll never be able to find that ep in a list of 200 episodes.


The DVR is organized. Each show is grouped by season and episode. As long as you know the season and episode navigation is easy. Titles are listed as you browse through the list of episodes.


----------



## lparsons21

SledgeHammer said:


> Yeah, the thing that's going to drive me crazy with the youtube thing is that there isn't a way to record one or two episodes of a show without recording the entire show. If I'm only interested in new episodes, that's fine, but if I want to record the random old episode, it's pretty much useless as I'll never be able to find that ep in a list of 200 episodes.


It does take a bit to get used to the way YTTV does DVR/VOD mixing. I had YTTV for a couple months and got used to it though I was never really in love with it as some are.

From a UI and operational standpoint I like ATT TV's approach much better. And since I don't care at all about having RSNs, the Entertainment level fits me fine. For PBS I just use my Tivo and antenna to get it locally.

But I've got to say that these days the DVR isn't getting much of a workout. Darned few new episodes of anything that pique's my interest.


----------



## lparsons21

TV_Guy said:


> The DVR is organized. Each show is grouped by season and episode. As long as you know the season and episode navigation is easy. Titles are listed as you browse through the list of episodes.


That's the theory of course, but the reality is that for shows that have been on for a very long time, that is daunting to say the least.


----------



## SledgeHammer

TV_Guy said:


> The DVR is organized. Each show is grouped by season and episode. As long as you know the season and episode navigation is easy. Titles are listed as you browse through the list of episodes.


The use case I'm talking about is, take Two And A Half Men, 200+ episodes. Say I'm bored on a Saturday and I scour the guide and I see, oh there's 2 eps I remember as being funny, I'll record those and watch them tonight. I come back later and theres 200+ recorded and I have no way of finding the 2 I actually wanted.


----------



## TV_Guy

SledgeHammer said:


> The use case I'm talking about is, take Two And A Half Men, 200+ episodes. Say I'm bored on a Saturday and I scour the guide and I see, oh there's 2 eps I remember as being funny, I'll record those and watch them tonight. I come back later and theres 200+ recorded and I have no way of finding the 2 I actually wanted.


I see what your concern is. The answer seems to be to consult a program guide like titantv and note the season and episode number. Maybe the place where you see that the episodes are airing lists the season and episode number? Seems like instead of going to the effort of scheduling the recording you need to make the effort of finding the season and episode #. Similar amount of effort in my opinion.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

SledgeHammer said:


> Ugh. I forgot about PBS. I only use it for This Old House / Ask This Old House, but those just had the season finale, so I'm good til Sept there.


You can get those shows from the PBS app for free. My local PBS has been pledging for the past few weeks and haven't shown the last few episodes of either shows so I had to watch them on the PBS app.


----------



## lparsons21

TV_Guy said:


> I see what your concern is. The answer seems to be to consult a program guide like titantv and note the season and episode number. Maybe the place where you see that the episodes are airing lists the season and episode number? Seems like instead of going to the effort of scheduling the recording you need to make the effort of finding the season and episode #. Similar amount of effort in my opinion.


Or you could record the episode when it shows up and when you look in your DVR list it is there and not amongst a ton of episodes you don't care for. Pretty simple and what we've all been doing for years with cable/sat.


----------



## TV_Guy

lparsons21 said:


> Or you could record the episode when it shows up and when you look in your DVR list it is there and not amongst a ton of episodes you don't care for. Pretty simple and what we've all been doing for years with cable/sat.


They have a tab under Library called "New In Your Library". This is another solution to finding something recently recorded when you have the DVR set to record the series.


----------



## SledgeHammer

TV_Guy said:


> They have a tab under Library called "New In Your Library". This is another solution to finding something recently recorded when you have the DVR set to record the series.


Ok, but going back to the 2.5 example, realistically on the weekend, probably about 100 episodes air throughout the day. So if I record 2 of them, isn't the "New In Your Library" going to show all 100? From what I've read, I assumed the Youtube DVR works like that. If you record a single ep, it's going to build up the entire library.


----------



## TV_Guy

TheRatPatrol said:


> You can get those shows from the PBS app for free. My local PBS has been pledging for the past few weeks and haven't shown the last few episodes of either shows so I had to watch them on the PBS app.


I think there is a difference in that the Passport offers extended access. I guess it comes down to what you want to view and when you would like to view it.


----------



## TV_Guy

SledgeHammer said:


> Ok, but going back to the 2.5 example, realistically on the weekend, probably about 100 episodes air throughout the day. So if I record 2 of them, isn't the "New In Your Library" going to show all 100? From what I've read, I assumed the Youtube DVR works like that. If you record a single ep, it's going to build up the entire library.


I'm looking at the recordings for MLB tonight since I don't have 2.5 set to record. Looks like when they have multiple recording of the same episode it opens an Options listing where you can choose from 5 recordings of that days episode. If you are recording a show with 200+ episodes my suggestion of noting the season and episode # might be best. For your average show with just a few seasons finding the episode should be easy.

I don't often see the DVR and VOD option. Showed up for Supergirl since it recorded off the local CW affiliate and The CW with the latter being VOD. Amber background to show the VOD option.

Another option is to use the scheduled tab to obtain the season and episode numbers of series schduled to record.


----------



## SledgeHammer

TV_Guy said:


> I'm looking at the recordings for MLB tonight since I don't have 2.5 set to record. Looks like when they have multiple recording of the same episode it opens an Options listing where you can choose from 5 recordings of that days episode. If you are recording a show with 200+ episodes my suggestion of noting the season and episode # might be best. For your average show with just a few seasons finding the episode should be easy.
> 
> I don't often see the DVR and VOD option. Showed up for Supergirl since it recorded off the local CW affiliate and The CW with the latter being VOD. Amber background to show the VOD option.
> 
> Another option is to use the scheduled tab to obtain the season and episode numbers of series schduled to record.


Upon further investigation, Youtube is a non starter for me. No Diy, Science or even History. Now I remember researching these before. I'd have to get Youtube and Philio. Thats $50 + $20 + $6 for pbs and juggle all these services. $76 is cheaper of course, but the juggling would be a royal pain. I don't think I would go that route. If it was one and I just had to live with the youtube dvr...


----------



## TV_Guy

If you are only missing 1 PBS affiliate you could probably watch your programs a couple of days later on the PBS affiliate they offer or use the free PBS app. As far as juggling goes people move between Prime, Netflix, HBO Max and YouTube without much pain. I think it just takes a little getting used to. Personally although I have a half way decent cable company I would not use Altice for tv due to their fees. Between DVR, set top box, broadcast and sports fees they are not competitive. The other OTT services have their share of missing channels and inferior DVR offerings. If picture quality is a consideration you will find that not all of them are equal to YouTube TV.

When I was planning my departure from D*, I originally thought Directv Now would be perfect since the channel lineup was identical with a few minor exceptions. Then they restructured Directv Now removing channels and raising prices. It occurred to me that if I wanted to leave D* I was not going to have the identical lineup and have all programming from a single source. I'm thinking the expression "no pain, no gain" applies.


----------



## RobAirWaves

I have the Choice Pack. I called today to cancel the Auto renew of the 2020 NFL Sunday ticket which would have been $293.94 one time or 6 x $48.88 per month. Last year was free. They charged @293 or so and then credited the full $293 amount on the same bill.Whilst on the phone the agent gave me $45 off for 12 months off my Choice packag for being a loyal customer - with no additional commitment. I asked if they could stretch it to $50 off for 12 mths, but the agent said that was the deal. 

So I took the $45 mo off , and got a confirmation Number, so that I can make sure I get it. In addition, I then asked for any discounts on Sports Pack and Starz, as there is no Sports. She said nothing right now, but to call back in July and August. 

I then asked if there were any discounts on the Sunday ticket. She said to call back just before the season in Aug Sept. (Since I knew that I first had to cancel the auto-renewal) I was just checking... I received free Sunday ticket last season. But I did not get a 12 month credit as the best they could do last season was $15 off for 1 year, which I did not take at the time. Plus Starz Sports Pack discounts for 6 months. But I've seen that if you get ST free one year, they are not likely to give it up the following year. I'll try and get Sunday ticket for free again this season. But at least made the 1st step by cancelling the auto-renewal. Between the years that I got Free ST, I paid a discounted deal of $99 or so for ST. So that's about it. 

I realize AT&T don't have much of a discount mentality now, following their acquisition of DTV - so I'm resigned to having less discounts, period. But at least I got the 1 year $45 mo off for my call today.

If there is a NFL season, I'll see if there are any discounts, and any other discounts on the regular DTV pacakages I felt good that I did get something for my NFL cancellation call.


----------



## b4pjoe

I got ST for free last year. Without even asking to get it for the 2020 season I got an email saying I would get ST free again in 2020. Then about 1-2 months after that I got a text and an email from AT&T saying that I will be getting ST Max free for 2020.


----------



## dtv757

I still haven't gotten any of those NFL ST free emails 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## whorne

dtv757 said:


> I still haven't gotten any of those NFL ST free emails
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Me either!


----------



## mickat

Me either!


----------



## Glenee

I got 3 of them, telling me I was going to get the NFST Max Free this season. Then they started charging me installments for the NFST. I called and the rep said she could not see how I was supposed to get the ST for free so I cancelled NFLST.


----------



## b4pjoe

You mean last season? I ask because they don't start charging it to your bill until right around the bill at the start of the season which would be around the September billing cycle. At least it has always been that way for me.


----------



## krel

found out today that when i down graded my package to the ultimate from premiere the rep lost my 52.01 first year discount.. after telling her that there in breech of the contract and threatening to cancel she transfered me over to the loyality dept and the rep there gave me the 52.01 back along with another 20.00 for the first year once i threatened to file an FCC report.. DTV is awsome but it's the customer service that sucks!!! i never delt with a company that can have you pulling your hair out in 2 seconds


----------



## compnurd

krel said:


> found out today that when i down graded my package to the ultimate from premiere the rep lost my 52.01 first year discount.. after telling her that there in breech of the contract and threatening to cancel she transfered me over to the loyality dept and the rep there gave me the 52.01 back along with another 20.00 for the first year once i threatened to file an FCC report.. DTV is awsome but it's the customer service that sucks!!! i never delt with a company that can have you pulling your hair out in 2 seconds


You really gotta worry about those breeches of contracts


----------



## dtv757

krel said:


> found out today that when i down graded my package to the ultimate from premiere the rep lost my 52.01 first year discount.. after telling her that there in breech of the contract and threatening to cancel she transfered me over to the loyality dept and the rep there gave me the 52.01 back along with another 20.00 for the first year once i threatened to file an FCC report.. DTV is awsome but it's the customer service that sucks!!! i never delt with a company that can have you pulling your hair out in 2 seconds


I'm still legacy DirecTV and I feel their customer care is great . Much better than local cable co

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchez

Called Retentions today, was only offered $30 off a month for a year while still under contract. $30 was only after I demanded to cancel ASAP.
I said, you gave me large Visa Cards when I signed up, more than covers the early termination fee so I canceled ASAP. $30 was not good enough for my now $150 a month bill.

The other streaming services are so much cheaper so that will also pay for the fee.
The Streaming services are Half the Price it seems or better if you factor in the cost of a cheap Roku or Firetv hardware purchase.

Will see if the WinBack team ever calls with a real deal.


----------



## krel

i got the premier package for 111.00 a month for two boxes and the protection plan. once i threatened to cancel and threatened to file an FCC report after i lost the year discount of 52.01 along with two light up remotes!!!


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> I'm still legacy DirecTV and I feel their customer care is great . Much better than local cable co
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


your lucky!!! i'm on an ATT acct. my personal exp with customer service is. they don't know how to authorize the boxes as mine kept wanting to restart everytime when exiting the menu after downgrading my package i had to call back in and have someone re authorize the box and that phone took 1hr and 20 mins. when my genie failed they set up a whole new installation as if i was a brand new customer when all they had to do is drop ship a genie via fedex!!! then there was the day of being hung up on 10 times wich didn't help matters either. everything's back to normal now and i'm a happy camper. we have spectrum cable out here they suck there's always an outage nothing ever works but customer service is great and well trained in tech support!!! though the channel lineup and PQ sucks as well as there world box and all of the fee's they tack on...


----------



## scottchez

% Canceling your contract early is not always bad, here is why

Good surprise.
Got charged $10 time 12 for cancelling early. I did this as the price went from $71 a month to $147 a month- doubled
I had thought it would of been $20 a month or $240

GOOD NEWS- when I signed a. year ago, up they gave me a $300 Visa card plus HBO for a year plus the NFL package for switching, so in the end I still came out ahead with the $120 cancel early fee.

Even better news- since I still have the ATT cell phone , I get their ATT Now plan which also gives me free live TV channels. It has all the channels that YourTube TV is missing.

I am on Yourtubetv now with a better picture and unlimited DVR storage (each recording stays for 9 months) , plus ATT NOw which also for for the Channel Apps for on demand and live, I have all the channels I watch

Conclusion- do your own math if your still in a contract, it may not be as bad as it sounds to cancel.


----------



## Phil T

scottchez said:


> % Canceling your contract early is not always bad, here is why
> 
> Good surprise.
> Got charged $10 time 12 for cancelling early. I did this as the price went from $71 a month to $147 a month- doubled
> I had thought it would of been $20 a month or $240
> 
> GOOD NEWS- when I signed a. year ago, up they gave me a $300 Visa card plus HBO for a year plus the NFL package for switching, so in the end I still came out ahead with the $120 cancel early fee.
> 
> Even better news- since I still have the ATT cell phone , I get their ATT Now plan which also gives me free live TV channels. It has all the channels that YourTube TV is missing.
> 
> I am on Yourtubetv now with a better picture and unlimited DVR storage (each recording stays for 9 months) , plus ATT NOw which also for for the Channel Apps for on demand and live, I have all the channels I watch
> 
> Conclusion- do your own math if your still in a contract, it may not be as bad as it sounds to cancel.


Also if you are canceling because of a screw up on their part, it is pretty easy to get the early termination fee waved via Office of the President.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Upon further investigation, Youtube is a non starter for me. No Diy, Science or even History. Now I remember researching these before. I'd have to get Youtube and Philio. Thats $50 + $20 + $6 for pbs and juggle all these services. $76 is cheaper of course, but the juggling would be a royal pain. I don't think I would go that route. If it was one and I just had to live with the youtube dvr...


I am cancelling as we speak. Just got a 192 dollar bill No Offers


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> I am cancelling as we speak. Just got a 192 dollar bill No Offers


Have you been milking the system for 10 yrs like I have? lol I tried the pending cancellation thing and didn't get any offers. Can't find a suitable replacement as discussed either. Where are you going?


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Have you been milking the system for 10 yrs like I have? lol I tried the pending cancellation thing and didn't get any offers. Can't find a suitable replacement as discussed either. Where are you going?


Eh. Kinda milking. Going to YTTV for now. Has almost everything we watch and the coming Viacom channels will complete the kids needs


----------



## scottchez

Big thank you, Yes there was a major screw up, I was promised a LLC so I could get all my locals like Comet and Cozi TV,
I got this in writting via the saved chats, they confirmed several times and tried to order one 4 times each time order was cancled.
Retentions also tried.
I will just write a letter and include all the saved Chat messages and order numbers.
You saved my $120 maybe

QUESTION: what is the Address to the Office of the President?



Phil T said:


> Also if you are canceling because of a screw up on their part, it is pretty easy to get the early termination fee waved via Office of the President.


----------



## krel

they gave me the premier pack for 88 bucks and some change. i am looking at no more than 91.00 a month for the first year. after that it skyrockets. they also gave me 2 backlit remotes..


----------



## stususs

I have been a customer since 1996.

My $45 per month credit expired three months ago. A $25 per month credit expires in mid-August. I am not under contract. My account has been transferred to AT&T.

I have made repeated attempts to have the $45 monthly credit reinstated totally or even partially. I have been told by Retention/Loyalty that no offers are available on my account. I told them that I was disappointed that someone like me, who has been a customer for almost 25 years, was being treated this poorly. I asked to cancel my service. The CSR made no attempt to persuade me to stay. Her only request was that I not blame her, personally, for the absence of any offers. My cancellation date is set for the middle of July. I have received an email from DirecTV informing me that I need not return my Genie.

1. Will the Winback Department call me, or must I call them?
2. If it is up to me to call the Winback Department, should I do so a few days before my service is cancelled, or a few days after my service is cancelled?
3. Is there anyone who believes that I have acted prematurely, and that I should wait until the mid-August expiration of my last credit, the $25 monthly credit, before I conclude that they have no interest in offering credits to keep me as a customer?
4. Any other advice?

Thank you.


----------



## Phil T

scottchez said:


> Big thank you, Yes there was a major screw up, I was promised a LLC so I could get all my locals like Comet and Cozi TV,
> I got this in writting via the saved chats, they confirmed several times and tried to order one 4 times each time order was cancled.
> Retentions also tried.
> I will just write a letter and include all the saved Chat messages and order numbers.
> You saved my $120 maybe
> 
> QUESTION: what is the Address to the Office of the President?


I think I have posted this before but this is how I got their attention:

https://www.att.com/support_media/images/pdf/Wireless/1239368042948.Notice_of_Dispute_Form.pdf


----------



## SledgeHammer

stususs said:


> I have been a customer since 1996.
> 
> My $45 per month credit expired three months ago. A $25 per month credit expires in mid-August. I am not under contract. My account has been transferred to AT&T.
> 
> I have made repeated attempts to have the $45 monthly credit reinstated totally or even partially. I have been told by Retention/Loyalty that no offers are available on my account. I told them that I was disappointed that someone like me, who has been a customer for almost 25 years, was being treated this poorly. I asked to cancel my service. The CSR made no attempt to persuade me to stay. Her only request was that I not blame her, personally, for the absence of any offers. My cancellation date is set for the middle of July. I have received an email from DirecTV informing me that I need not return my Genie.
> 
> 1. Will the Winback Department call me, or must I call them?
> 2. If it is up to me to call the Winback Department, should I do so a few days before my service is cancelled, or a few days after my service is cancelled?
> 3. Is there anyone who believes that I have acted prematurely, and that I should wait until the mid-August expiration of my last credit, the $25 monthly credit, before I conclude that they have no interest in offering credits to keep me as a customer?
> 4. Any other advice?
> 
> Thank you.


I'm 2002 so almost as long. I've been getting credits for a long time and the well also just ran dry. I think I've called in 20+ times and goose egg. I tried loyalty AND winback. I also tried the pending cancel game. Nada. Winback won't even talk to you unless your account is fully cancelled. No guarantees either way.


----------



## kdb29127

stususs said:


> I have been a customer since 1996.
> 
> My $45 per month credit expired three months ago. A $25 per month credit expires in mid-August. I am not under contract. My account has been transferred to AT&T.
> 
> I have made repeated attempts to have the $45 monthly credit reinstated totally or even partially. I have been told by Retention/Loyalty that no offers are available on my account. I told them that I was disappointed that someone like me, who has been a customer for almost 25 years, was being treated this poorly. I asked to cancel my service. The CSR made no attempt to persuade me to stay. Her only request was that I not blame her, personally, for the absence of any offers. My cancellation date is set for the middle of July. I have received an email from DirecTV informing me that I need not return my Genie.
> 
> 1. Will the Winback Department call me, or must I call them?
> 2. If it is up to me to call the Winback Department, should I do so a few days before my service is cancelled, or a few days after my service is cancelled?
> 3. Is there anyone who believes that I have acted prematurely, and that I should wait until the mid-August expiration of my last credit, the $25 monthly credit, before I conclude that they have no interest in offering credits to keep me as a customer?
> 4. Any other advice?
> 
> Thank you.


I have been a customer since 1995 and I got a $60 credit a month for 12 months in April. I had to call several times to get this. The number I called was 866-595-2871.


----------



## heidic

stususs said:


> I have been a customer since 1996.
> 
> My $45 per month credit expired three months ago. A $25 per month credit expires in mid-August. I am not under contract. My account has been transferred to AT&T.
> 
> I have made repeated attempts to have the $45 monthly credit reinstated totally or even partially. I have been told by Retention/Loyalty that no offers are available on my account. I told them that I was disappointed that someone like me, who has been a customer for almost 25 years, was being treated this poorly. I asked to cancel my service. The CSR made no attempt to persuade me to stay. Her only request was that I not blame her, personally, for the absence of any offers. My cancellation date is set for the middle of July. I have received an email from DirecTV informing me that I need not return my Genie.
> 
> 1. Will the Winback Department call me, or must I call them?
> 2. If it is up to me to call the Winback Department, should I do so a few days before my service is cancelled, or a few days after my service is cancelled?
> 3. Is there anyone who believes that I have acted prematurely, and that I should wait until the mid-August expiration of my last credit, the $25 monthly credit, before I conclude that they have no interest in offering credits to keep me as a customer?
> 4. Any other advice?
> 
> Thank you.


I've been a customer for 15+ years, and have received many loyalty offers over the years. In each case, I've had to wait for the old offers to run out (or at least be within a few days of expiring) before they would offer me a new one. I would have waited until August to cancel. HOWEVER... with loyalty offers being so scarce these days, it may not make any difference. My latest offer runs out in a couple of weeks and I will ask for an extension when that happens, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## scottchez

RUMOR IS they are getting ready to sell Directv and dont want any more heavy discounted accounts on the books as the other buyers will be looking at that data.

Best you can get now is $30 off a month for 12 months, but only after you say cancel service right now please Im switching to something cheaper like Sling, Hulu, or Youtube and there is no way I will switch your the ATT new streaming service.
I tried with several in retentions.

In other words they try to price match Dish and their promo. Wonder if that is who they will merge with (see other thread here so post that topic there please).


----------



## SledgeHammer

scottchez said:


> RUMOR IS they are getting ready to sell Directv and dont want any more heavy discounted accounts on the books as the other buyers will be looking at that data.
> 
> Best you can get now is $30 off a month for 12 months, but only after you say cancel service right now please Im switching to something cheaper like Sling, Hulu, or Youtube and there is no way I will switch your the ATT new streaming service.
> I tried with several in retentions.
> 
> In other words they try to price match Dish and their promo. Wonder if that is who they will merge with (see other thread here so post that topic there please).


Seems like they can't do much anymore. The last time I called, they could override the system supposedly, or so they claimed. Now they just say the system doesn't have any offers too bad lol. Best offer I got was one winback guy said he could get me $5/mo, but I didn't take it.


----------



## krel

might be best off just disconnecting and doing the whole thing over again and get all of the new customer perks. i don't know if there's a waiting period or not. though i did have reps tell me there was a waiting period of 90 days and another told me 30 days to be a new customer... though when i canceled my fist acct because it was such a nightmare. i signed online up a week later and got all of the new customer perks and freebies...


----------



## compnurd

scottchez said:


> RUMOR IS they are getting ready to sell Directv and dont want any more heavy discounted accounts on the books as the other buyers will be looking at that data.
> 
> Best you can get now is $30 off a month for 12 months, but only after you say cancel service right now please Im switching to something cheaper like Sling, Hulu, or Youtube and there is no way I will switch your the ATT new streaming service.
> I tried with several in retentions.
> 
> In other words they try to price match Dish and their promo. Wonder if that is who they will merge with (see other thread here so post that topic there please).


That Rumor is a disproven lie


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> That Rumor is a disproven lie


Yeah and what the old CEO stated during an investor conference call is not reliable either, referring to ending the customer discounts, CEO's talk so much garbage during those earnings call discussions, in addition some thought he was referring to the customers on those 2 year new customer deals.

I've seen plenty of discounts given out in the past few months, does not mean everybody can get them but you need to do some google research, to say they have ended is not true.


----------



## Motleyfan

I called yesterday since I had some major discounts drop off and my bill went up quite substantially. 1st attempt a nice woman I spoke with offered $60.00 per month for 12 months no contract. I took it. The previous discount must have been a fluke so I was happy with the $60.00


----------



## StangGT909

Can anyone confirm how long you have to be disconnected for to qualify for the new customer deals ?


----------



## krel

StangGT909 said:


> Can anyone confirm how long you have to be disconnected for to qualify for the new customer deals ?


one rep told me 90 days another 30 days. as i noticed the CSR'S don't know what hand washes the other most of time...
have you tried signing up online all over again??? i would try it to see what happens... i closed out my fist acct within a week after dealing with shody service.. a week later i signed up and was treated like a new customer...
i would try the online thing to see what happens!!! if not is there someone elses name you could put it in???


----------



## krel

compnurd said:


> That Rumor is a disproven lie


if it's true i would def love to see a link stating it's true. right now it's all just speculation


----------



## scottchez

They are not selling to Dish, but they are looking for a buyer as many have reported with many talking to inside sources.
Finding a buyer can take a year or more this is normal.
It is also normal for larger companies to always look for buyer and also to buy other companies and to spin off things. All normal stuff for a company this large.
This might explain why they offers are tightening up as they need to show profits for buying or selling or spin offs.

I do not know why people say this is not true as it is normal that companies are always looking to buy and sell and spin off.
Offers are presented to the board of directors and then they vote.
Could happen next week or next year, but to say it is never happening is not true. There are many sources to google search, your answer is there.
I think this is the best older article as it does say they are just looking right now which is normal from Two larger media outlets.
AT&T is reportedly considering selling DirecTV, but no deal is imminent


----------



## James Long

scottchez said:


> They are not selling to Dish, but they are looking for a buyer as many have reported with many talking to inside sources.
> Finding a buyer can take a year or more this is normal.


A "sale" would be to any willing buyer. Money is money to the big corporations and if AT&T is getting out of the business there is no reason not to sell to a competitor. But in the current marketplace finding anyone who would want to outright buy the MVPD/entertainment division would be difficult. A spinoff (effectively selling it to themselves by creating a separate company initially owned by the same shareholders) would be more likely.

The problem is a small but noisy group of activist investors who wish that AT&T had never purchased DIRECTV or HBO/Time Warner. Spinning off the division would allow those investors to walk away from the assets they do not want to invest in while still investing in the rest of AT&T. (And no, AT&T will not be spinning off the satellite assets separate from the division.)



scottchez said:


> This might explain why they offers are tightening up as they need to show profits for buying or selling or spin offs.
> 
> I do not know why people say this is not true as it is normal that companies are always looking to buy and sell and spin off.


Even the article you link stated that a sale was not imminent. At the moment they are appeasing the activist investors by not shutting down the conversation.

What people are missing is that AT&T|DIRECTV is very profitable. Even in quarters where they have lost a million or more subscribers they have a decent financial balance sheet with plenty of cash flow and profits. There is no need to "tighten up" their discounts to remain profitable. But if it helps people who have been refused a discount feel better to think that the well is running dry then let them be happy.

There are still plenty of reports of people getting ridiculous discounts. And AT&T|DIRECTV is still doing well financially with the DIRECTV satellite portion of their business providing plenty of cash flow and profit.


----------



## whorne

I was able to get my $70 promo extended another year but had to drop my package from Choice to Select which was ok as most all the channels I watch are in the Select package. I did this via the chat which was how I was able to get the $70 promo last year. I guess I got lucky again.


----------



## SledgeHammer

whorne said:


> I was able to get my $70 promo extended another year but had to drop my package from Choice to Select which was ok as most all the channels I watch are in the Select package. I did this via the chat which was how I was able to get the $70 promo last year. I guess I got lucky again.


That's not a discount lol, that's dropping your package.


----------



## scottchez

In the news and other threads, $10 a month price increases on all packages this summer. Ouch.
This will help make their books look better as they still try someone to merge with or buy them next year.


----------



## whorne

SledgeHammer said:


> That's not a discount lol, that's dropping your package.


LOL! Yes you are right in that I dropped my package but that was only a $10 difference. Choice was running $69 and Select was running $59. So, you are correct in that I did not get my true original $70 promo but I did net $60 in savings outside of the package change. Not the best but will work for me without losing any of the channels we wanted to keep. I agree that this option would not work for everyone. Lastly, the agent did say that I could change my package back at a later time and still keep the promo. Who knows if that is true but I do have a copy of the chat transcript for backup in case I decide to make a change.


----------



## DR2420

scottchez said:


> In the news and other threads, $10 a month price increases on all packages this summer. Ouch.
> This will help make their books look better as they still try someone to merge with or buy them next year.


This summer? They already had a price increase earlier this year and I thought most of the increases usually take place around February? So we are going to have a $10 increase and then ANOTHER increase come February? This is getting out of control. Gonna have to be rich to be able to afford TV here soon when it's basically nothing but reruns and commercials.


----------



## b4pjoe

Wasn't the latest price increase just for new customer pricing?


----------



## GekkoDBS

scottchez said:


> In the news and other threads, $10 a month price increases on all packages this summer. Ouch.
> This will help make their books look better as they still try someone to merge with or buy them next year.


Do you have a link for this news?

Update, am I reading this correctly, seems to be for new customer pricing only, here is the link: Struggling DirecTV raises prices for first year of contracts

Does this impact current subscribers at all? It mentioned Ultimate at $142 is that what they are calling the top package or is it still Premier?

Update II, They did not raise prices for existing customers as per the $10 summer increase: Did DIRECTV Raise Prices For Existing Customers? - The TV Answer Man!


----------



## krel

just got my bill 101.99 after the 20.00 credit for the RSN'S then after that it's 121.99 for the premier pack taxes and fee's a genie with a 4k mini along with the el chepo insurance plan. along i will be meeting the CSR in person that helped me with my issues next week when she flies out for a meeting now that's awsome customer service!!!!


----------



## krel

GordonGekko said:


> Do you have a link for this news?
> 
> Update, am I reading this correctly, seems to be for new customer pricing only, here is the link: Struggling DirecTV raises prices for first year of contracts
> 
> Does this impact current subscribers at all? It mentioned Ultimate at $142 is that what they are calling the top package or is it still Premier?
> 
> Update II, They did not raise prices for existing customers as per the $10 summer increase: Did DIRECTV Raise Prices For Existing Customers? - The TV Answer Man!


you go on there website there prices are all over the place. one time it's xxx less then another time it's xxx more. i am sure it's a bait and switch tactic


----------



## krel

scottchez said:


> In the news and other threads, $10 a month price increases on all packages this summer. Ouch.
> This will help make their books look better as they still try someone to merge with or buy them next year.


to hear AT&T say it there not struggling at all. and if ATT'S so called reason for buying DTV is so they can be competitive then why don't they improve it instead of running it into the ground???


----------



## heidic

heidic said:


> I recently had a $70/ month credit expire. They wouldn't renew it, but they did give me a $50 "coronavirus" credit, good for 3 months. They told me everyone is eligible for that.


I called on Thursday and got this $50 credit extended for another 6 months. The woman I spoke with in Loyalty Dept. said they are trying to work with people because of COVID-19. It was a very quick and easy call.


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> I am cancelling as we speak. Just got a 192 dollar bill No Offers


Right now I'm on a 3 mo/$10 off and a one time $25 credit lol. Man, this used to be so easy. What a PITA. Too bad there isn't any viable alternative. They didn't mention anything about any C-19 assistance.

EDIT: scratch that... apparently my $10 promo is stuck in some weird limbo state and doesn't count yet (if ever lol).


----------



## krel

well to top it off i got another $100.00 rewards card from them


----------



## krel

heidic said:


> I called on Thursday and got this $50 credit extended for another 6 months. The woman I spoke with in Loyalty Dept. said they are trying to work with people because of COVID-19. It was a very quick and easy call.


they never mentioned to me. but i still got a deal


----------



## Jeff41

Those of you getting these larger discounts and/or gift cards from loyalty, how long have you been Directv customers and do you have some of the higher packages? I signed up a year ago and my 1st year pricing expires next month, do I have any chance of getting a discount since I am still locked in to a 2 year contract or I am probably SOL?


----------



## armchair

Jeff41 said:


> Those of you getting these larger discounts and/or gift cards from loyalty, how long have you been Directv customers and do you have some of the higher packages? I signed up a year ago and my 1st year pricing expires next month, do I have any chance of getting a discount since I am still locked in to a 2 year contract or I am probably SOL?


Maybe you can ask for the covid-19 credit?

My understanding is annual credits are negotiable to those outside of contract. They used to come with a 12 month commitment attached as well but that eventually went away.

You may consider starting a conversation by calling retention or select cancel and asking about your ETF amount and contact expiration. Mull your options with them.

The gift cards are likely only given through cancellation and reconnecting. But if you're in a financial bind, call DirecTV anyway.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

Jeff41 said:


> Those of you getting these larger discounts and/or gift cards from loyalty, how long have you been Directv customers and do you have some of the higher packages? I signed up a year ago and my 1st year pricing expires next month, do I have any chance of getting a discount since I am still locked in to a 2 year contract or I am probably SOL?


i got the premiere


Jeff41 said:


> Those of you getting these larger discounts and/or gift cards from loyalty, how long have you been Directv customers and do you have some of the higher packages? I signed up a year ago and my 1st year pricing expires next month, do I have any chance of getting a discount since I am still locked in to a 2 year contract or I am probably SOL?


i haven't even had DTV for 5 months yet!!! i got the credit after i threatened to file an FCC complaint after one of the reps with rocks in there head lost my first years promos. i pay 121.00 for the premier pack with a mini and ins. plus i also got a 100 rewards card as well along with 2 back lit remotes. ofcourse you have to be irate and pulling your hair out. but i can't make any changes on that plan for the first year or i loose the discounts from what the rep told me as well.. and from what i hear from people AT&T is pretty bad to work for i heard they time you when you goto the bathroom screw that


----------



## stususs

You can read my previous post, #2525, for how I came to request the cancellation of my DirecTV account after having been a customer for more than 20 years. Here is a long report as to what happened after my cancellation request.

My cancellation date was scheduled for one month in advance. Nobody from DirecTV contacted me to persuade me to change my mind or to make me a “Winback” offer. I received one email message informing me that I did not need to return my equipment and that I could “recycle” it. One week prior to my cancellation date, I called (877) 999-1083. That is the number that connects to the AT&T Loyalty department, and is to be used by customers who have had their accounts transferred to AT&T.

My phone call was answered by someone who identified himself as working with the Reconnect department. He was located overseas, in Manila. In response to my question, he stated that they wanted to keep me as a customer. But, every time I made a request, this employee would put me on hold while he asked someone else for either assistance or for permission.

The Manila employee’s offer to me ended up being (1) a $55 per month discount for 12 months (described to me as based upon the length of time that I had been a customer), (2) a $25 per month discount for 12 months (described as a “loyalty” discount), (3) Free NFL Sunday Ticket, (4) Free NFL Red Zone channel, and (5) no contract commitment. I repeated the terms of the offer several times in case the conversation was being recorded, and I obtained the Manila employee’s AT&T ID number.

I was not confident about the validity of the offer based upon the Manila employee’s lack of fluency in English and his general lack of confidence in what he was doing and saying. So, I called back (877) 999-1083 to see if a second employee would confirm what the Manila employee had promised me.

DirecTV’s caller ID system must have recognized my phone number as belonging to an account which was in “pending cancellation” status, because, once again, I was automatically forwarded to another foreign-based employee in the Reconnect department. This employee was located in Guatemala City. This employee “confirmed” the $55 credit (for 12 months), the $25 credit (for 12 months), the NFL Sunday Ticket and that there was no contract commitment. He was unable to confirm the offer of free NFL Red Zone channel.

I waited 48 hours. Once again, I called (877) 999-1083. This time, I was automatically connected to the Loyalty Department and to an American based employee. She said my account showed something different from what I had been promised by the Manila employee. The only two things she could confirm were a $55 monthly credit (for 12 months) and the absence of any contract commitment. My account did not have a 12 month duration, $25 monthly credit. Instead, all I had was the $25 credit put on my account 11 months ago, which expires in one month. She said that the Manila employee had attempted to restore the free NFL Red Zone channel that I had been given in 2018 and the free NFL Sunday Ticket that I had been given in 2019. However, she explained that the Manila employee had no authority to promise me any Sunday Ticket or Red Zone promotions for any potential 2020 NFL season. All that my account showed was that I had been a 2019 Sunday Ticket customer and that such subscription would automatically renew at the full price.

I promptly canceled the automatic renewal of the Sunday Ticket. I summarized everything that the Manila employee had promised me. After multiple conversations with her supervisor, she informed me that the Manilla employee’s notes confirmed that I had been promised a $25 monthly credit for 12 months, and that they would honor that promise. However, I would need to wait until my current $25 credit expired (in one month), and then I could call back, reference the notes regarding this conversation, and an additional $25 monthly credit (for 12 months) would be granted to me.

I asked the employee why she kept asking someone else for permission. Didn’t Loyalty department employees have the authority to grant credits? Her reply was that Loyalty department employees can only grant those credits that show up as available on the customer’s account. Any other benefits offered to a customer require the permission of a supervisor.

As of now, I have a $55 monthly credit and no contract commitment. I will take them at their word that they will apply the $25 monthly credit one month from now. At that time, I can determine the likelihood of an NFL season and see what offers are available for Sunday Ticket and for Red Zone.

I hope each of you has a lesser ordeal.


----------



## krel

stususs said:


> You can read my previous post, #2525, for how I came to request the cancellation of my DirecTV account after having been a customer for more than 20 years. Here is a long report as to what happened after my cancellation request.
> 
> My cancellation date was scheduled for one month in advance. Nobody from DirecTV contacted me to persuade me to change my mind or to make me a "Winback" offer. I received one email message informing me that I did not need to return my equipment and that I could "recycle" it. One week prior to my cancellation date, I called (877) 999-1083. That is the number that connects to the AT&T Loyalty department, and is to be used by customers who have had their accounts transferred to AT&T.
> 
> My phone call was answered by someone who identified himself as working with the Reconnect department. He was located overseas, in Manila. In response to my question, he stated that they wanted to keep me as a customer. But, every time I made a request, this employee would put me on hold while he asked someone else for either assistance or for permission.
> 
> The Manila employee's offer to me ended up being (1) a $55 per month discount for 12 months (described to me as based upon the length of time that I had been a customer), (2) a $25 per month discount for 12 months (described as a "loyalty" discount), (3) Free NFL Sunday Ticket, (4) Free NFL Red Zone channel, and (5) no contract commitment. I repeated the terms of the offer several times in case the conversation was being recorded, and I obtained the Manila employee's AT&T ID number.
> 
> I was not confident about the validity of the offer based upon the Manila employee's lack of fluency in English and his general lack of confidence in what he was doing and saying. So, I called back (877) 999-1083 to see if a second employee would confirm what the Manila employee had promised me.
> 
> DirecTV's caller ID system must have recognized my phone number as belonging to an account which was in "pending cancellation" status, because, once again, I was automatically forwarded to another foreign-based employee in the Reconnect department. This employee was located in Guatemala City. This employee "confirmed" the $55 credit (for 12 months), the $25 credit (for 12 months), the NFL Sunday Ticket and that there was no contract commitment. He was unable to confirm the offer of free NFL Red Zone channel.
> 
> I waited 48 hours. Once again, I called (877) 999-1083. This time, I was automatically connected to the Loyalty Department and to an American based employee. She said my account showed something different from what I had been promised by the Manila employee. The only two things she could confirm were a $55 monthly credit (for 12 months) and the absence of any contract commitment. My account did not have a 12 month duration, $25 monthly credit. Instead, all I had was the $25 credit put on my account 11 months ago, which expires in one month. She said that the Manila employee had attempted to restore the free NFL Red Zone channel that I had been given in 2018 and the free NFL Sunday Ticket that I had been given in 2019. However, she explained that the Manila employee had no authority to promise me any Sunday Ticket or Red Zone promotions for any potential 2020 NFL season. All that my account showed was that I had been a 2019 Sunday Ticket customer and that such subscription would automatically renew at the full price.
> 
> I promptly canceled the automatic renewal of the Sunday Ticket. I summarized everything that the Manila employee had promised me. After multiple conversations with her supervisor, she informed me that the Manilla employee's notes confirmed that I had been promised a $25 monthly credit for 12 months, and that they would honor that promise. However, I would need to wait until my current $25 credit expired (in one month), and then I could call back, reference the notes regarding this conversation, and an additional $25 monthly credit (for 12 months) would be granted to me.
> 
> I asked the employee why she kept asking someone else for permission. Didn't Loyalty department employees have the authority to grant credits? Her reply was that Loyalty department employees can only grant those credits that show up as available on the customer's account. Any other benefits offered to a customer require the permission of a supervisor.
> 
> As of now, I have a $55 monthly credit and no contract commitment. I will take them at their word that they will apply the $25 monthly credit one month from now. At that time, I can determine the likelihood of an NFL season and see what offers are available for Sunday Ticket and for Red Zone.
> 
> I hope each of you has a lesser ordeal.


your post sounds about right with the CSR'S one hand don't know what the other hand is doing. it's very rare that you do get someone that truly knows what there doing. makes my wonder how much longer ATT will be around LOL. when my friends canceled there DTV they also canceled there wireless with em to. why? because customer service sucks is what they told me!! while i am happy with DTV. i just wish they would get rid of the crappy CSR'S!!! everytime you call in it seems to be a chore getting something done with em!!! and no ones gonna put up with that when paying for a premium service!!!


----------



## StangGT909

What's the best phone number to call these days?


----------



## kdb29127

I called 866-595-2871 back in March and got $60 a month off for 12 months. I have 3 HD receivers but only subscribe to the grandfathered total choice package but I have been a directv subscriber for 25 years.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

Ok...Anyone had experience with this one...I have combined bill with wireless and DTV. My contract expires in 3 days. I called 6/8 to discuss if there were any discounts available to me as my bill has risen as credits have fallen off. My total bill is $337 (ATT and DTV). The rep would not work with me so I set up cancellation for 7/18(end of contract). I received a call (voicemail) on 6/27 from 844.212.1844 stating I am eligible for a 50% discount off my bill and an "upgrade". I called back today to follow up on the offer. I told her about the voicemail I received and she put me on hold for 3-4 minutes to look into my account. After the hold she came back and stated I was eligible for the following...I would receive 50% off my total bill, $337 x.5 =$168.50/mo. I would need to prepay the remaining years billing cycles, minus 1 cycle as DTV/ATT would pick this up. So that leaves me with 4 cycles to pay upfront for a total of $674. Then for the next two years, my monthly bill would continue to be $168.50 for the same wireless and DTV services I have now. NO contract extension and I can cancel at anytime. I asked her if I could pay the upfront balance with my credit card and she stated it was and "Ebay" promotion or "finance" offer and I would need to pay with an Ebay card with PayPal or something like that. I really don't use eBay or PayPal that often so I am not sure what sort of "card" she was referring to. I told her I needed to speak to my wife and could I contact the rep directly about the offer later and she stated yes and gave me her direct extension. So, with that said, this is one hell of an offer if its legit...Anyone ever heard of this before? Any advice? Thanks a lot!


----------



## HGuardian

cpd5215 said:


> Ok...Anyone had experience with this one...I have combined bill with wireless and DTV. My contract expires in 3 days. I called 6/8 to discuss if there were any discounts available to me as my bill has risen as credits have fallen off. My total bill is $337 (ATT and DTV). The rep would not work with me so I set up cancellation for 7/18(end of contract). I received a call (voicemail) on 6/27 from 844.212.1844 stating I am eligible for a 50% discount off my bill and an "upgrade". I called back today to follow up on the offer. I told her about the voicemail I received and she put me on hold for 3-4 minutes to look into my account. After the hold she came back and stated I was eligible for the following...I would receive 50% off my total bill, $337 x.5 =$168.50/mo. I would need to prepay the remaining years billing cycles, minus 1 cycle as DTV/ATT would pick this up. So that leaves me with 4 cycles to pay upfront for a total of $674. Then for the next two years, my monthly bill would continue to be $168.50 for the same wireless and DTV services I have now. NO contract extension and I can cancel at anytime. I asked her if I could pay the upfront balance with my credit card and she stated it was and "Ebay" promotion or "finance" offer and I would need to pay with an Ebay card with PayPal or something like that. I really don't use eBay or PayPal that often so I am not sure what sort of "card" she was referring to. I told her I needed to speak to my wife and could I contact the rep directly about the offer later and she stated yes and gave me her direct extension. So, with that said, this is one hell of an offer if its legit...Anyone ever heard of this before? Any advice? Thanks a lot!


It's a scam. Directv will definitely take a credit card.


----------



## MikeJW

called today since i had $60.00 in credits rolling off after my current bill. tried to get them renewed for another year. best she offered was 45.00 off for a year, but declined since i cant afford to be paying more than i already was. so she looked and offered me $70.00 off for the next 6 months, which i accepted. she said i can call back after 6 months and they'll see what they can do for me. so wasn't the full year i wanted, but this will keep me there through january. good luck to everyone looking for deals.


----------



## bnwrx

cpd5215 said:


> Ok...Anyone had experience with this one...I have combined bill with wireless and DTV. My contract expires in 3 days. I called 6/8 to discuss if there were any discounts available to me as my bill has risen as credits have fallen off. My total bill is $337 (ATT and DTV). The rep would not work with me so I set up cancellation for 7/18(end of contract). I received a call (voicemail) on 6/27 from 844.212.1844 stating I am eligible for a 50% discount off my bill and an "upgrade". I called back today to follow up on the offer. I told her about the voicemail I received and she put me on hold for 3-4 minutes to look into my account. After the hold she came back and stated I was eligible for the following...I would receive 50% off my total bill, $337 x.5 =$168.50/mo. I would need to prepay the remaining years billing cycles, minus 1 cycle as DTV/ATT would pick this up. So that leaves me with 4 cycles to pay upfront for a total of $674. Then for the next two years, my monthly bill would continue to be $168.50 for the same wireless and DTV services I have now. NO contract extension and I can cancel at anytime. I asked her if I could pay the upfront balance with my credit card and she stated it was and "Ebay" promotion or "finance" offer and I would need to pay with an Ebay card with PayPal or something like that. I really don't use eBay or PayPal that often so I am not sure what sort of "card" she was referring to. I told her I needed to speak to my wife and could I contact the rep directly about the offer later and she stated yes and gave me her direct extension. So, with that said, this is one hell of an offer if its legit...Anyone ever heard of this before? Any advice? Thanks a lot!


Scam...Scam...Scam...Run away very fast.
Never...ever fall for anything that has you sending someone a Ebay card...


----------



## cpd5215

bnwrx said:


> Scam...Scam...Scam...Run away very fast.
> Never...ever fall for anything that has you sending someone a Ebay card...


Gotcha. Makes sense. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narrod

Just called and received $45 off for 12 months,


----------



## longhorn23

narrod said:


> Just called and received $45 off for 12 months,


which number did you call?


----------



## narrod

The 5000 number


----------



## Jeff41

narrod said:


> Just called and received $45 off for 12 months,


How long have you been a customer? What's your current package?


----------



## cmasia

Premier since 2007 with MLB, NHL, and NFL ( if they make a deal ). Back in April, they sent me a note saying STMax is free for the upcoming season.

For the past several years, they've given me a $60 per month Premier discount for 12 months, and occasionally a few extra smaller discounts for HBO, and Starz. Right now, it's $10 X 12 months, with 3 months to go.

$60 discount ended this billing cycle so decided to call yesterday.

No $60 X 12 available, but she gave me $70 X 6 and it appears in my transactions as "Covid relief".
(Side note: I'll bet calling it "Covid Relief" entitles them to some tax advantage.)

Could not offer anything on MLB, although as others have said elsewhere, we have until August 5 to cancel.
I had her turn it on, but I doubt I'll keep it.

I'll call in October when the $10 X 12 expires and in January when the $70 X 6 expires. Unless I'm able to keep these, I'll be looking at downsizing from Premier.

Cheers,
cmasia


----------



## b4pjoe

cmasia said:


> *Premier since 2007* with MLB, NHL, and NFL ( if they make a deal ). Back in April, they sent me a note saying STMax is free for the upcoming season.
> 
> For the past several years, they've given me a *$60 per month Premier discount for 12 months*, and occasionally a *few extra smaller discounts for HBO, and Starz*. Right now, it's $10 X 12 months, with 3 months to go.
> 
> $60 discount ended this billing cycle so decided to call yesterday.
> 
> No $60 X 12 available, but she gave me $70 X 6 and it appears in my transactions as "Covid relief".
> (Side note: I'll bet calling it "Covid Relief" entitles them to some tax advantage.)
> 
> Could not offer anything on MLB, although as others have said elsewhere, we have until August 5 to cancel.
> I had her turn it on, but I doubt I'll keep it.
> 
> I'll call in October when the $10 X 12 expires and in January when the $70 X 6 expires. Unless I'm able to keep these, I'll be looking at downsizing from Premier.
> 
> Cheers,
> cmasia


Why would they give you discounts for HBO and Starz when it is included in the Premier package and isn't a separate charge?


----------



## cmasia

b4pjoe said:


> Why would they give you discounts for HBO and Starz when it is included in the Premier package and isn't a separate charge?


Your guess is as good as mine. The $10 X 12 replaced those, but here was a bill from just before that started.


----------



## longhorn23

cmasia said:


> Premier since 2007 with MLB, NHL, and NFL ( if they make a deal ). Back in April, they sent me a note saying STMax is free for the upcoming season.
> 
> For the past several years, they've given me a $60 per month Premier discount for 12 months, and occasionally a few extra smaller discounts for HBO, and Starz. Right now, it's $10 X 12 months, with 3 months to go.
> 
> $60 discount ended this billing cycle so decided to call yesterday.
> 
> No $60 X 12 available, but she gave me $70 X 6 and it appears in my transactions as "Covid relief".
> (Side note: I'll bet calling it "Covid Relief" entitles them to some tax advantage.)
> 
> Could not offer anything on MLB, although as others have said elsewhere, we have until August 5 to cancel.
> I had her turn it on, but I doubt I'll keep it.
> 
> I'll call in October when the $10 X 12 expires and in January when the $70 X 6 expires. Unless I'm able to keep these, I'll be looking at downsizing from Premier.
> 
> Cheers,
> cmasia


which number did you call?


----------



## whorne

whorne said:


> I was able to get my $70 promo extended another year but had to drop my package from Choice to Select which was ok as most all the channels I watch are in the Select package. I did this via the chat which was how I was able to get the $70 promo last year. I guess I got lucky again.


I called back today and was able to go back to my original Choice package and get the $70 promotion for 12 more months! However, I was not able to get anything on the Sunday Ticket yet though. The guy helping me told me to call back late August and he felt like I could get some kind of promotion at that time for the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## narrod

Jeff41 said:


> How long have you been a customer? What's your current package?


Less than two years this time. Twenty years before that.


----------



## krel

premier 99.99 a month
movies extra pack 0.00 for the first year
sports pack - 0.00 for the first year
2 t.v. access fee's 0.00 for the first year
genie 2 upgrade with a second 4K mini 0.00 upgrade fee
RSN 0.00 for the first year
a 50.00 credit on this months bill

only been with em since march 13th. and it has been a complete nightmare with most of the CSR'S and a few installers..


----------



## bnwrx

With those billing charges and credits, most people would think its not been a nightmare....good work


----------



## dtv757

I have always had a positive experience 

20 years... legacy directv still 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchez

I did cancel and YESSSS, 
thanks to advise here I wrote a letter with the dispute form and they also refunded my $120 early termination fee.
Thank you , who ever suggested that in this thread months ago. I owe you $120


----------



## krel

scottchez said:


> I did cancel and YESSSS,
> thanks to advise here I wrote a letter with the dispute form and they also refunded my $120 early termination fee.
> Thank you , who ever suggested that in this thread months ago. I owe you $120


did you file an FCC complaint???


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> I have always had a positive experience
> 
> 20 years... legacy directv still
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


i take it that you never call since the overseas CSR'S have rocks in there heads for brains


----------



## krel

bnwrx said:


> With those billing charges and credits, most people would think its not been a nightmare....good work


i should let you read my DTV file i bet it will entertain you..
so far i have a genie that's having a hard time keeping my package authorized so every so often i get the 721 error and i still get the this program is not authorized for your location error on 104...
when they removed my package and re added it back on to my acct they lost all of my first year discounts really. then i had to call and fight about that mess...
i'm still waiting for my genie 2 install the last installer that was here asked me if i wanted the genie 2 i said yes. then he went telling me what a POS it is. because of the sofware it runs off of. but yet he told me it ran off the same software as the genie. i thought to myself how can the genie 2 have all of these issues running off the same software. then i thought to myself dude if you don't want to do your job then just say so either way i'm gonna call and ***** you out. i explained that all to the last csr i spoke with and he told me that if the next installer don't install the genie 2 then there gonna fire them and he made notes of that on the acct and i told him i would be canceling with no ETF charges for all of this BS..


----------



## dtv757

krel said:


> i take it that you never call since the overseas CSR'S have rocks in there heads for brains


I call on small.occasion when something is wrong but never got an overseas rep.

I think it was spring last year I called cause i had a box that kept rebooting. I called at 1300 ESt and tech came same day at 1430 on a Saturday i was amazed. The tech replaced the STB and adjusted the dish.

I also call the numerous numbers in this thread for promos every blue moon and no issues.

As I said 20 years amazing customer service .

I'm also still legacy directv and not att.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> I call on small.occasion when something is wrong but never got an overseas rep.
> 
> I think it was spring last year I called cause i had a box that kept rebooting. I called at 1300 ESt and tech came same day at 1430 on a Saturday i was amazed. The tech replaced the STB and adjusted the dish.
> 
> I also call the numerous numbers in this thread for promos every blue moon and no issues.
> 
> As I said 20 years amazing customer service .
> 
> I'm also still legacy directv and not att.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


so you don't get the twat waffles over seas??? i figured out how to get the ones in merica that were prior directv employees things seem to go alot better then


----------



## dtv757

The only company I have issues with is the  cable co and their awful broadband service .

They offer no promos and barelly want to give a credit for their service with constant outages ...

But every other company smooth

Directv 
Xm (overseas reps but still a smooth experience) 
Onstar 
Alarm company 
And more all smooth .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> The only company I have issues with is the  cable co and their awful broadband service .
> 
> They offer no promos and barelly want to give a credit for their service with constant outages ...
> 
> But every other company smooth
> 
> Directv
> Xm (overseas reps but still a smooth experience)
> Onstar
> Alarm company
> And more all smooth .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


same here spectrum cable sucks they gouge you to death on prices and no discounts once the deal is over with. i told em to go suck it and moved on and they don't care if you leave. why should they? it costs em money to build up there network...

xm yea the reps are over seas but it's always been a smooth experience for me!!
same with bmw assist the alarm company


----------



## dtv757

we are getting off topic but currently I have no choice, i have to suffer with POS cable broadband . Fiber is not available . 

my DirecTV is more reliable than awful cable broadband. 

but back to the topic. im a happy 20 year subscriber and the numbers numbers folks have posted work great thanks for sharing !!


----------



## b4pjoe

krel said:


> i should let you read my DTV file i bet it will entertain you..
> so far i have a genie that's having a hard time keeping my package authorized so every so often i get the 721 error and *i still get the this program is not authorized for your location error on 104*...
> when they removed my package and re added it back on to my acct they lost all of my first year discounts really. then i had to call and fight about that mess...
> i'm still waiting for my genie 2 install the last installer that was here asked me if i wanted the genie 2 i said yes. then he went telling me what a POS it is. because of the sofware it runs off of. but yet he told me it ran off the same software as the genie. i thought to myself how can the genie 2 have all of these issues running off the same software. then i thought to myself dude if you don't want to do your job then just say so either way i'm gonna call and ***** you out. i explained that all to the last csr i spoke with and he told me that if the next installer don't install the genie 2 then there gonna fire them and he made notes of that on the acct and i told him i would be canceling with no ETF charges for all of this BS..


Fill out this form. You will get a call from the Office of the President. They know how to fix this issue. Support does not.

Office of the President Contact Form


----------



## krel

b4pjoe said:


> Fill out this form. You will get a call from the Office of the President. They know how to fix this issue. Support does not.
> 
> Office of the President Contact Form


will do. they also don't like it when you post negative crap on the att FB page. does support know how to fix anything.. very few do. and you have to be lucky to get one that was DTV before att


----------



## bnwrx

This is why you are satisfied still....."*I'm also still legacy directv and not att*."
They moved us 2 1/2 years ago....oh how I wish we could go back!!!


----------



## krel

bnwrx said:


> This is why you are satisfied still....."*I'm also still legacy directv and not att*."
> They moved us 2 1/2 years ago....oh how I wish we could go back!!!


i wish i could go back when you walked into a store and bought the dish and boxes and put it up yourself or paid someone to do it for you. customer service was in merica and well trained and knew how to fix issues that came up and they were open 24-7.. and USSB was free for the first month. i remember when dish was selling 40 inch t.vs with there boxes. i loved the sony DSS systems


----------



## b4pjoe

bnwrx said:


> This is why you are satisfied still....."*I'm also still legacy directv and not att*."
> They moved us 2 1/2 years ago....oh how I wish we could go back!!!


Same here. I'd pay them to get moved back.


----------



## bnwrx

b4pjoe said:


> Same here. I'd pay them to get moved back.


Maybe we could start a movement!!


----------



## cypherx

So they are still giving out deals or not? The only thing I Have on my Preferred Xtra is $25 loyalty credit because of my wife's AT&T unlimited phone plan, and $4.99 of Movies Extra pack (In month 2 of 3 currently). All my other Promo's expired.
On the site it says Your promo expired. Want more savings? Check out our deals. You click that link and its all crap for wireless! Yeah right like I want a $1200 phone. Sorry already have an iPhone XS Max through work and they pay for it.


----------



## b4pjoe

Unless people here are lying they are still giving out deals. I have one rolling off in a month so I'll find out then. You have to call to get any deals though. Ugh.


----------



## krel

bnwrx said:


> Maybe we could start a movement!!


i'll join. lets go back to the dtv and ussb days. hell i was happy then better tech cheaper than cable customer service that knew what they were doing... **** id'e happy if customer service knew what they were doing. **** 99% have rocks in there damm heads the over seas ones


----------



## MysteryMan

krel said:


> i have a genie that has a mind of it's own.. so right now i am pretty pissed with em


Care to elaborate?


----------



## krel

bnwrx said:


> Maybe we could start a movement!!


what idiot would want to buy it is the big question???


----------



## krel

MysteryMan said:


> Care to elaborate?


still getting this program is not authorized for this location error and the gawd awful 721 is popping on on channels that i pay for. they say it's not on there end but i think it is. and thats from talking to someone that was an ex DTV employee before ATT ****ed it up.. i think it's on there end they think it's the box starting to go bad.. i reset it pulled the plug out for 15 seconds and pulled out the access card and re inserted it did a software update and the same problems. the box is hitting 6 years old so maybe it's on it's way to the dump


----------



## MysteryMan

krel said:


> still getting this program is not authorized for this location error and the gawd awful 721 is popping on on channels that i pay for. they say it's not on there end but i think it is. and thats from talking to someone that was an ex DTV employee before ATT ****ed it up.. i think it's on there end they think it's the box starting to go bad.. i reset it pulled the plug out for 15 seconds and pulled out the access card and re inserted it did a software update and the same problems


What model and software version?


----------



## krel

MysteryMan said:


> What model and software version?


its an HR 54-700 the one with the power button on the side and not in the middle.. i'll look for the software version tomorrow but how do i find that?? the box should have been swapped out but it wasn't


----------



## MysteryMan

krel said:


> its an HR 54-700 the one with the power button on the side and not in the middle.. i'll look for the software version tomorrow but how do i find that?? the box should have been swapped out but it wasn't


Using your DIRECTV remote press Menu - Settings - Info & Test - Genie Info. Scroll down until you see your Software info. Have yu performed a System Test on your HR54-700?


----------



## krel

b4pjoe said:


> Fill out this form. You will get a call from the Office of the President. They know how to fix this issue. Support does not.
> 
> Office of the President Contact Form


support the over seas ones anyways can't even drop ship a replacement box. i remembered i needed a box swapped out. the ***** set me up for a brand new install with a two year. he shows up and looks at me... he asked he's like i just installed you why do you need another install. i was like i dunno. i told em i needed a box replaced and told the ***** i needed one fedex out. she was like oh no you have the protection plan we will send a tech out to swap out the box. i told the tech i go i friggin hate calling them he said he did to


----------



## dtv757

I always have a tech swap the box that way they check the dish and stuff 

Even years ago when I use the code "dvr4u2" to get free r15s a tech always came out. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long

krel said:


> what idiot would want to buy it is the big question???


I was going to suggest you. 

People keep complaining about how poorly DIRECTV is run since AT&T purchased them, often forgetting any issues DIRECTV had before the purchase. There seems to be a constant clamor for the purchase to be reversed or the system spun off so somehow DIRECTV would no longer be controlled by AT&T. No one has come up with the cash.

Even the "bankers" who believe AT&T's purchase of DIRECTV (and HBO/Time Warner) have hurt AT&T and want to divest have not figured out how to do that, They also have not figured out that DIRECTV still brings in a lot of income to the company. But that is a topic for another thread.


----------



## b4pjoe

The support system is definitely worse now than it was before. At least I could understand the people with DIRECTV and the job usually got done. Don't get me wrong. The old support would never win any awards but this new system is just abysmal.


----------



## krel

James Long said:


> I was going to suggest you.
> 
> People keep complaining about how poorly DIRECTV is run since AT&T purchased them, often forgetting any issues DIRECTV had before the purchase. There seems to be a constant clamor for the purchase to be reversed or the system spun off so somehow DIRECTV would no longer be controlled by AT&T. No one has come up with the cash.
> 
> Even the "bankers" who believe AT&T's purchase of DIRECTV (and HBO/Time Warner) have hurt AT&T and want to divest have not figured out how to do that, They also have not figured out that DIRECTV still brings in a lot of income to the company. But that is a topic for another thread.


i also heard the FCC hurt DTV because of contracts on how att is going to run DTV


----------



## krel

MysteryMan said:


> Using your DIRECTV remote press Menu - Settings - Info & Test - Genie Info. Scroll down until you see your Software info. Have yu performed a System Test on your HR54-700?


just did it client software 0x138d it's the mini that keeps acting stupid


----------



## compnurd

krel said:


> just did it client software 0x138d it's the mini that keeps acting stupid


That's client software. Click Genie info like mystery man directed


----------



## krel

ok heres the genie software version 0x13af downloaded on the 29th


----------



## Glenee

I finally had to cancel DTV on July 12th. Just getting too expensive for no more channels than we watched on the service. Of course all the channels we watched were in upper tiers. I will tell you this, they sent me a bill for the entire upcoming month, even though I cancelled on my Billing cycle date.. Had to call about that, they say it was taken care of , but you just never could trust them to get things right. Every thing was a easy fix they would tell you, and then it was just more messed up than when you first called. That's another reason for leaving.
FYI Got a couple of winback calls but nothing close to getting me to change my mind. Kind of a useless and weak effort to tell the truth.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Glenee said:


> Got a couple of winback calls but nothing close to getting me to change my mind.


Just curious, what did they offer you?


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> That's client software. Click Genie info like mystery man directed


DAMN!!! FINALLY!!! After 4 months of hard work & 43 calls to loyalty & 4 "one monthers", I finally scored a 12 banger again lol. $25. Too bad TVision didn't pan out... but at last my "excruciating ordeal" is over... for a year... I was getting $40 before, but 43 calls is getting close to my limit lol.


----------



## Glenee

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just curious, what did they offer you?


The same mouth I was getting when I was a long time customer. Drop down a package, 20 off for 6 months, Same stuff.
It's just AT&T being AH's they are . You would think they are going out of Business every time you talk with them.
It is their Business and they can run it like they like, but I just don't like that kind of business.
When I say that, I mean absolutley no consideration for the customer. There is a track record of every time you call in, after a while it just gets to the point of How can I kiss your Btt Today. I try to be a little better man than that.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> DAMN!!! FINALLY!!! After 4 months of hard work & 43 calls to loyalty & 4 "one monthers", I finally scored a 12 banger again lol. $25. Too bad TVision didn't pan out... but at last my "excruciating ordeal" is over... for a year... I was getting $40 before, but 43 calls is getting close to my limit lol.


Ouch lol


----------



## likegadgets

Called loyalty at 1-866-595-2871 - Been with DTV for 2 decades. Had a $45 credit expiring. Explained that youtube TV Streaming + HBO + SHO would put me at about $91. They offered $60 off for 1 year or $85 for 6 months. I took the $85 (which gets me close) and I will see in 6 months what is out there. Other than pricing - my DTV has delivered well


----------



## cypherx

likegadgets said:


> Called loyalty at 1-866-595-2871 - Been with DTV for 2 decades. Had a $45 credit expiring. Explained that youtube TV Streaming + HBO + SHO would put me at about $91. They offered $60 off for 1 year or $85 for 6 months. I took the $85 (which gets me close) and I will see in 6 months what is out there. Other than pricing - my DTV has delivered well


Wow I thats nice to know they are at least offering someone something. My deals expired and I have to make that dreadful call soon too. Do they try selling you guys the AT&T TV streaming service too? That service doesn't make sense up here in the northeast where AT&T is not the LEC and there's no consumer AT&T fiber to bundle with.


----------



## SledgeHammer

cypherx said:


> Wow I thats nice to know they are at least offering someone something. My deals expired and I have to make that dreadful call soon too. Do they try selling you guys the AT&T TV streaming service too? That service doesn't make sense up here in the northeast where AT&T is not the LEC and there's no consumer AT&T fiber to bundle with.


I actually WISH T would build out Fiber in my area. Right now all they offer is POTS @ 100Mbps for $50/mo . I do have 1Gbps with Cox, but $118/mo (with unlimited land line). T 1Gbps is like $60 - $70/mo. They just have a few new neighborhoods. Same with Google Fiber. Neither are doing existing construction. FTTH is a dead end due to cost. Hopefully 5G and/or Starlink will pan out.


----------



## b4pjoe

I guess AT&T is going the extra mile to rid DirecTV of as many paying customers as possible. I got this email this morning.









I have never, EVER, requested to have my service suspended or canceled. Luckily my service is still working. Tried calling. Said it would be a 3 minute wait. After 30 minutes on hold it got disconnected. So I tried chat. Finally got ROY. Said he took care of it and I won't be losing service. I'm not confident.


----------



## MysteryMan

b4pjoe said:


> I guess AT&T is going the extra mile to rid DirecTV of as many paying customers as possible. I got this email this morning.


I doubt every DIRECTV customer received that e-mail (I didn't). Either it was a fluke that you received that e-mail or it was aimed at certain types of customers.


----------



## b4pjoe

I never said it was sent to every DirecTV customer.

So the type of customer that I am? 7 receivers with the Premiere package paying almost $250 per month is the type they are trying to get rid of? OK....


----------



## MysteryMan

b4pjoe said:


> I never said it was sent to every DirecTV customer.
> 
> So the type of customer that I am? 7 receivers with the Premiere package paying almost $250 per month is the type they are trying to get rid of? OK....


You'll never hear me accuse the mucky mucks at AT&T as being intelligent. Look at what they have done since they purchased DIRECTV. They've demonstrated that they excel at turning gold into lead.


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes. My point exactly. That email had to be initiated by someone. I doubt their computer system is setup to auto send random "Your service suspend request is confirmed" emails. Of course it is AT&T we are talking about so I guess anything is possible.


----------



## SledgeHammer

b4pjoe said:


> Yes. My point exactly. That email had to be initiated by someone. I doubt their computer system is setup to auto send random "Your service suspend request is confirmed" emails. Of course it is AT&T we are talking about so I guess anything is possible.


As a software engineer myself, I'd say, relax, it was 99% a bad/fluke email. Its highly unlikely that the system would randomly suspend your account. It's much more likely that it was a system glitch that sent out a bad email. I.e. I got a one time credit added to my account a month or two ago and soon after I got off the phone, I got an email saying my bill went up like $70 lol. It, of course, didn't.


----------



## b4pjoe

SledgeHammer said:


> As a software engineer myself, I'd say, relax, it was 99% a bad/fluke email. Its highly unlikely that the system would randomly suspend your account. It's much more likely that it was a system glitch that sent out a bad email. I.e. I got a one time credit added to my account a month or two ago and soon after I got off the phone, I got an email saying my bill went up like $70 lol. It, of course, didn't.


That makes perfect sense. And I still wouldn't be surprised to wake up any day and see the service has been terminated.


----------



## compnurd

For the people getting Winback calls... What number did they call from?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Maybe that email was a scam?


----------



## orbit626

I'm getting close to having to call them up and see what kind of luck I have. We've been with DTV since the beginning, not that it seems to really matter anymore, but I'm hoping it will depending on who I get on the other end.

Which leads to my question of if anyone has a suggestion on when the best time to call is? I understand the current state of events and all, but I don't wanna be on hold all day either, lol.

Sorry if this has been asked, but I'm on my phone and the site is being goofy on me


----------



## SledgeHammer

orbit626 said:


> I'm getting close to having to call them up and see what kind of luck I have. We've been with DTV since the beginning, not that it seems to really matter anymore, but I'm hoping it will depending on who I get on the other end.
> 
> Which leads to my question of if anyone has a suggestion on when the best time to call is? I understand the current state of events and all, but I don't wanna be on hold all day either, lol.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked, but I'm on my phone and the site is being goofy on me


If you call the loyalty department directly, you'll get through in a couple of minutes. Call during US business hours if you want to talk to onshore.


----------



## vinhmen

Saw the Sunday Ticket renewal notice on my bill so I called 866-595-2871 to have it removed. Very nice CSR noticed I was long time customer (2004) and said she would try to give it to me for free. Waited a LONG time (15 mins) as she checked back every so often to tell me she was working on it. After 15 mins she said she was still working on it but noticed my $30 off per month was set to expire next month. I knew this but was planning to wait for it to roll off before calling back. She said she would also see if there were any other offers.

Another five minutes on hold and she come back. Says she can give me $40 off per month starting after the old credit expires. Thanks! Also, she can give me ST for half price. I politely declined and she said I may eventually get an email offering it for free.

Fantastic experience. My account was switched to ATT billing a while back.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

vinhmen said:


> Says she can give me $40 off per month starting after the old credit expires.


Keep an eye on your bill next month to make sure it kicks in.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

b4pjoe said:


> I never said it was sent to every DirecTV customer.
> 
> So the type of customer that I am? 7 receivers with the Premiere package paying almost $250 per month is the type they are trying to get rid of? OK....


I only check my e once every several weeks. I noticed there was one from att subject change in service. Never clicked on it, but was panicked at first and then remembered the loss of DNS. Figured it was about that so I never opened it. The only change in service I could think of.

Maybe it was the same thing you got. I've nearly the same account setup as you, so if I still have the email anymore I'll check it.

Upside so far is my paper bill hasn't changed at all (except for the DNS thing).


----------



## b4pjoe

Never had DNS. The only thing I've had is a standard DirecTV account. Probably as Sledghammer said above and just a glitch. Hust hope the glitch never gets to a person/computer that hits the kill switch on my account. I can only imagine the nightmare to get it turned back on.


----------



## vinhmen

TheRatPatrol said:


> Keep an eye on your bill next month to make sure it kicks in.


Got an email with my DirecTV Order Details. It is actually listed as $45 Loyalty Offer. And it kicks in at the same time as my last $35 off installment so I'm getting $80 discount next cycle.

Don't know why she told me $40 but I'm not calling back to complain.


----------



## dtv757

These are probably spam numbers so just FYI 

I got a voice mail , no call (I assume my spam filter rejected the call ) 

They said 50% off directv 

I highly doubt these are legit but if any one has feedback let me know 

One vm said: 888*506*8949
The other vm said call 866*550*3060

Again be mindful thse might be spam but just kind of an alert that I got a VM claiming directv. 


This thread has lots of helpful number for discounts we should also be mindful of bad or possible spam numbers . 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## longhorn23

dtv757 said:


> These are probably spam numbers so just FYI
> 
> I got a voice mail , no call (I assume my spam filter rejected the call )
> 
> They said 50% off directv
> 
> I highly doubt these are legit but if any one has feedback let me know
> 
> One vm said: 888*506*8949
> The other vm said call 866*550*3060
> 
> Again be mindful thse might be spam but just kind of an alert that I got a VM claiming directv.
> 
> This thread has lots of helpful number for discounts we should also be mindful of bad or possible spam numbers .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


sounds like the scam artists that want you to pay in advance for several months with an ebay gift card.


----------



## dtv757

longhorn23 said:


> sounds like the scam artists that want you to pay in advance for several months with an ebay gift card.


Lol I never called . Those numbers.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

Glenee said:


> The same mouth I was getting when I was a long time customer. Drop down a package, 20 off for 6 months, Same stuff.
> It's just AT&T being AH's they are . You would think they are going out of Business every time you talk with them.
> It is their Business and they can run it like they like, but I just don't like that kind of business.
> When I say that, I mean absolutley no consideration for the customer. There is a track record of every time you call in, after a while it just gets to the point of How can I kiss your Btt Today. I try to be a little better man than that.


or maybe there trying to keep as many subs as they can because they might off load it also. i wish att would off load dtv


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> Lol I never called . Those numbers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


i call 1-800-531-5000 and say cancel. works for me and most of the time i get an ex DTV employee before att wrecked em


----------



## krel

also got the second outlet fee free for a year for the second mini.. got a genie 2 upgrade free with no contract renewal. i read everything and it said no contract extension


----------



## krel

b4pjoe said:


> I never said it was sent to every DirecTV customer.
> 
> So the type of customer that I am? 7 receivers with the Premiere package paying almost $250 per month is the type they are trying to get rid of? OK....


why would they want to get rid of you??? i figure they would rather get rid of all of the whiners


----------



## Teetertotter

For your information I called the so called "Loyalty Dept," this morning, 866-595-2871, and was answered right away by an American. No promotions at this time. I thought I would try even though announced in January, there would be no promotions. I will keep trying as things can change??? lol


----------



## krel

Teetertotter said:


> For your information I called the so called "Loyalty Dept," this morning, 866-595-2871, and was answered right away by an American. No promotions at this time. I thought I would try even though announced in January, there would be no promotions. I will keep trying as things can change??? lol


i would keep trying. threaten to cancel and go elsewhere for lower cost programming


----------



## mke

I called the regular dtv number last week and got 30 discount for 12 months

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zoepup

I suspended my account in March a(due to no discounts) nd have been trying YouTubeTV and ATT NOW. I knew when football came I would probably need to switch back to DirecTV for Sunday Ticket. First off, YTV is great! The downside is they dropped YES right as I went on board. Also, starting this month they rasied their prices to $65. that is a must have in our house. ATT Now... I just didn't get it.  The interface was clunky.

I called Friday a few times and finally got $20 off for 6 months. That brings my bill to $82 (4 TV, 2 DVR, regional sports, Choice, whole home DVR). They threw in Sunday Ticket MAX for free. I'm happy. they are not price competitive with the streaming services (plus I have more channels). The two that are tought ot get are history and AMC. now i have them


----------



## b4pjoe

After getting nowhere calling or with chat about my MLB Extra Innings that I paid in full in March ($183.00) and never got anything credited back I filed this with the Office of the President: Office of the President Contact Form.

Today I got the phone call from them and got the $93.00 ($183.00 - $90.00 (shortened season MLBEI) = $93.00) credited back to my account. I asked if there were any discounts available as my $20 per month rolls off on Aug. 28. He said he could extend the $20.00 per month for another year. I asked for more and told him the year before I got $50.00 per month off. He came back and said $50.00 wasn't available but he could do the $20.00 and another $10.00 so I took it. I also asked about the email I got from AT&T after the NFL Season ended that stated I would be getting NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free. He said I would be getting it for free. Of course that is if there is a NFL season this year.


----------



## linuspbmo

A few days ago I received a call from Directv. They offered me three free months of HBO which included HBO Max. The channels went live an hour later and I received an e-mail showing the free promotion. I went online and confirmed on Directv's website that the HBO and HBO Max were indeed free for three months. They warned me that after three months the price would go to $14.99 a month if I didn't cancel. So far HBO Max is pretty good however the interface is a bit clunky.


----------



## S L

I've taken advantage of the discussions here for years without joining, given everyone's current state of gloom, I wanted to share my experience today in case it is helpful. I'm long overdue to pay it back!

I've been with DTV since 1995 for one reason and one reason only: Sunday Ticket. So every year I do the dance and hope for a freebie and have gotten several. I have usually enjoyed discounts along the way, lots of free hardware upgrades, etc., and like everyone else, have noticed my loyalty feels a little less special with ATT than the bad old days of just being mad at DTV. Last year free ST was a no go, nada, nothing, and my $50 credit expired with nothing to replace it. (FWIW, ST plain was a great option, now that it includes the mix and the online access, RedZone and Fantasy stuff are not my thing and weren't missed.)

This year I've read about everyone else's emails and have received nothing. Boo. I got the dreaded NFL/DirecTV postcard yesterday informing me my subscription would start showing up on my bill, which was not as exciting to me as to the NFL. I get it, I've enjoyed the loyalty rewards a lot, I'll suck it up and pay if I have to, but I always make sure I have to. Or find a way to offset it somewhat.

I called today (866/595-2871) and was connected directly to "Timothy", and after we got the account details confirmed I said I needed him to get his "hero" suit on, I needed big time help getting my bill back to something palatable before the NFL billing hit. Long story short, he got me ST Max free with no auto renewal (remember, I didn't even ask, I just mentioned it was coming), and after discussing changing my package to a lower tier (I'm on XTRA), to which I said I would look into it when I had more time, then he made an initial offer of $30/month for 1 year credit, and I asked if he couldn't turn that into $50 and he was able to get it to $45. Couldn't have been nicer or more pleasant.

Totally different experience than last year, and it is well past time I shared my results with everyone here. Thanks for all the stories posted here and Good luck!


----------



## zcarguy

Nice. So you have been paying full pop for the last year? Maybe that had something to do with it? Thanks for posting. I need to make a call shortly.


----------



## baws22489

zcarguy said:


> Nice. So you have been paying full pop for the last year? Maybe that had something to do with it? Thanks for posting. I need to make a call shortly.


I just called and they said the system showed me getting Sunday Ticket Max Free this year. Also got $60/month 12 month credit. My credit just finished last month so I told them I was concerned with the price going up that much and she checked and said I was able to get it again! I said thank you and I appreciate all that they have done. PS. I have been a customer 20+ years with the premiere package.


----------



## cypherx

The best they could do is give me $7 off Starz for 6 months. Better than nothing for now I guess.

Here's the kicker, the email that comes showing the change of service does not show any of the AT&T bundled wireless discounts. It shows the service is around $179 a month. But the line items for free HBO and $25 off the base package aren't on there. When pressed they said to ignore the email? 

Thats real confidence inspiring...


----------



## alhurricane

For the second year in a row, I had success contacting DirecTV through Twitter direct message. They sent me a chat link where I talked to a rep on their Social Media Team. I simply stated my $50 credit had just dropped off and I was looking to see what they could do to keep me another year. Without any hassle, they extended the $50 off a month for 12 months with no commitment. It could not have been any easier and took about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## B. Shoe

Happy to see some people snagging some deals. At a glance, it seems like D* is a little more giving right now, in comparison to the same time last year.


----------



## cypherx

The thing is I already pay the cable company $126 a month for 200/20mbps internet and phone service. If I go to $179 package I can get fairly comparable HD package, however what their website doesn’t tell you is all the below the line fees, like the broadcast fee and any franchise and taxes, and the equipment rental for their TiVo and the two additional TiVo mini’s I would need from them. I’m pretty sure it would be well over 200 a month, but still let’s say it’s $215 a month , minus $126, that’s $89 difference for video. My DirecTV service was around $89 a month with promos for awhile but over the past few months little slivers is discounts started peeling away and now it’s up to $139, assuming the AT&T wireless discounts stay intact, otherwise my same package for TV ONLY for DirecTV is “valued” at $189 a month.

They wonder why they are bleeding customers. It’s really a combination of 1) the pricing and 2) customer service. Even OTT services like Hulu, Philio, SlingTV, and yeah I know YouTube TV just had a price hike, but even at $65 it’s still less than DirecTV... it’s even less than the cable companies bundle (though less channels). You come to a point where how many channels do you really need anyway? Usually it’s a handful but they are so strategically placed across various packages that you end up needing to take a higher level of service just to include a few tidbits here and there that you watch occasionally.


----------



## MysteryMan

cypherx said:


> You come to a point where how many channels do you really need anyway? Usually it's a handful but they are so strategically placed across various packages that you end up needing to take a higher level of service just to include a few tidbits here and there that you watch occasionally.


Cable and satellite service providers have been doing this for decades. It's a clever tactic they use to increase profits.


----------



## cypherx

MysteryMan said:


> Cable and satellite service providers have been doing this for decades. It's a clever tactic they use to increase profits.


Yup. Unfortunately, it obviously works. They haven't needed to change from this business model yet. But I see this in the automotive industry too. There may be a certain feature I want in a car and I have to go up to a higher trim level to get this one feature when I could care less about the other features that trim level includes. Gotta love marketing. It's all mental gymnastics.


----------



## patchs

I called around July 22 to cancel NFLST to avoid getting the first payment on my next bill.
Got the postcard this week saying NFLST will renew and charge me $49 on my next bill.
Yeah, ATT really f----ed up DTV.
Tell you this, if that charge is on my next bill, it ain't gonna be pretty. No, I won't be nasty to the CS rep, but they're going to get my opinion about their employer.


----------



## krel

cypherx said:


> The thing is I already pay the cable company $126 a month for 200/20mbps internet and phone service. If I go to $179 package I can get fairly comparable HD package, however what their website doesn't tell you is all the below the line fees, like the broadcast fee and any franchise and taxes, and the equipment rental for their TiVo and the two additional TiVo mini's I would need from them. I'm pretty sure it would be well over 200 a month, but still let's say it's $215 a month , minus $126, that's $89 difference for video. My DirecTV service was around $89 a month with promos for awhile but over the past few months little slivers is discounts started peeling away and now it's up to $139, assuming the AT&T wireless discounts stay intact, otherwise my same package for TV ONLY for DirecTV is "valued" at $189 a month.
> 
> They wonder why they are bleeding customers. It's really a combination of 1) the pricing and 2) customer service. Even OTT services like Hulu, Philio, SlingTV, and yeah I know YouTube TV just had a price hike, but even at $65 it's still less than DirecTV... it's even less than the cable companies bundle (though less channels). You come to a point where how many channels do you really need anyway? Usually it's a handful but they are so strategically placed across various packages that you end up needing to take a higher level of service just to include a few tidbits here and there that you watch occasionally.


don't think they don't monitor what people are watching. they do and if a channel is popular the sat and cable and streaming providers bump them up in a higher tier to get customers to spend more $$$


----------



## krel

when does the contract for the NFL sunday ticket expire?? it will be interesting to see what happens with that since it's there biggest selling point!!!


----------



## compnurd

end of 2022 season


----------



## Glenee

patchs said:


> I called around July 22 to cancel NFLST to avoid getting the first payment on my next bill.
> Got the postcard this week saying NFLST will renew and charge me $49 on my next bill.
> Yeah, ATT really f----ed up DTV.
> Tell you this, if that charge is on my next bill, it ain't gonna be pretty. No, I won't be nasty to the CS rep, but they're going to get my opinion about their employer.


You are right in not taking it out on the Rep. The place that really get's things done with them is a Better Business Complaint, at least this is what I have seen on several forums. The complaint seems to get the quickest response and seems to make AT&T do the right thing. I don't know why this is, it just seems to work. Just a suggestion.


----------



## tsduke

krel said:


> don't think they don't monitor what people are watching. they do and if a channel is popular the sat and cable and streaming providers bump them up in a higher tier to get customers to spend more $$$


They can't do this anytime they want though. The package a channel is in is also part of their contract agreement with the provider.


----------



## Bitterman

My previous discount (only $15/month) expired last month and I never called to see if something else was available, so this month's bill was full price.

This afternoon I tried the chat method instead of calling. Chatted with a very helpful lady and after a few minutes I was offered a 1 receiver discount ($7), plus $35 off, so $42 off for a year and with no contract extension.

She also applied the $15 discount that had expired to my current outstanding bill.

Probably the best deal I've ever gotten from them.  

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitterman

So I just looked at the confirmation email I got from them and also signed into my account and it shows the $35 off is good for 2 years, till August 19, 2022.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobInMN

I just cancelled, but this may be of some benefit to others. Especially the post cancellation offer to stay/comeback. If you are willing to go the distance, it may really pay off.

My last bill was $176.99. Choice Xtra Classic (grandfathered as it included some channels only available with higher tiers now) and 5 TVs. I was at 10 years with them. When I called to cancel, the best they offered to keep me was something like $125. I cancelled anyway. When the billing period was up, got the email saying they would send a box to return 3 of my 4 boxes. Box came with instructions on how to pack & return 2. So I had to call to find out about the third. I think this was a ploy, because I had to endure 30 minutes of "what would it take to keep you". I said $85 (he heard $80), all in, meaning 5 TVs, as that was the price of YTTV+Philo (which gives me everything I got from DTV). They worked with their manager and came back with $72 for 12 months. I thought there was no way they would come back with that. Bit I asked, "and at the end of 12 months, it just jumps right back up again, right?" They said "no, you just call us back." So when I call back in 12 moths, the best I'll get would be like $130 or something, because I'll already be a customer. I'm like no thanks, too late, I was already in on streaming only. I bought 4 more Fire Sticks on sale and had already subscribed to All the streaming services. And honestly, while the offer was fantastic price wise, it's now the principal of it. It honestly pissed me off that they would lower my bill over $100/mo only after I left. In the world of the Genie, t's unacceptable that they still charge per device or TV, and not by tuners.If your Genie has 5 tuners, why should it matter if you have 1 client or 10? You can still only watch & record 5 things at the same time.
BTW, this guy re-activated my account, then re-terminated it. This generated a bill for $77.27 for Aug 19th-Sept 18th, which was auto-paid on my CC (or at least that's what the emailed bill said - it hasn't shown up on my CC yet), so I had to call back again today (they confirmed a charge was made)!

What finally got me to cancel was that we wanted stuff on Disney+ and CBS All Access, and more & more streaming only content looks intreguing, but certainly don't want to pay for them all above & beyond DTV.
YTTV - $69.88
Philo - $21.51 
CBS All Access (Commerical Free) - $9.99
Hulu (Commerical Free) - $12.89
Disney Plus Package (minus Hulu discount) - $7.53
HBO Max - $16.12
Peacock (Premium) - $4.99 (not sure if there will be tax) 
Total - $142.91
Netflix (already had) - $13.97
Also have Amazon Prime, but can't really price that separately.
I figured that since the total was still $35 less per month, we'd just get them all and we can drop, or downgrade, as we end up watching or not watching stuff.
The other thing I will be paying attention to this upcoming TV season will be whether or not "recording" network shows on YTTV will matter vs. just watching them on their corresponding streaming services. If I understand correctly, in theory, between Hulu (ABC/FOX), CBS, Peacock (NBC) & HBO Max (CW), all network broadcast shows should be available same or next day? We'll find out.


----------



## rwmair

Going thru the cancellation process myself now - but its not done yet. Not sure how much of this is corporate scheming or just CSR incompetence. Anyway....

A 20+ year customer, I was still on grandfathered Total Choice, but 3 boxes with WHDVR and HD service and sports fee was bringing the bill in at close to $150 a month. Over the last 2-3 years, my wife has seperately subscribed to Netflix, Hulu, Disney, HBO Max, and got Apple TV+ via a new phone and Prime video via Amazon Prime Membership. Every time I came downstairs she was watching a streaming service, so I started to question why I was paying $150 a month for the 6-8 channels I watch. I called in and got a $40-off for 12 months discount in about March or April, and was going to ride that out, but then in June we looked at moving and in July we actually moved.

Now in a large condo association where its not actually prohibited to have a dish, but it would be a process to get approval and there would be line-of-sight issues, so I figured this is the cord-cutting moment. Added YoutubeTV instead. It's not a HR54, but it gets the job done and has nearly every channel we both want. In fact, some I would have had to pay for a higher tier on on DirecTV. We moved about 3 days after the monthly billing cycle, so I knew I had DirecTV "service" till Aug 15. Called in on Aug 10 to cancel, had to spend half an hour explaining why I didn't need a tech to come and determine there was no line of site, because as a 20-year customer, I used to have put my own dish up before there were techs that would do that for you. Eventually, it was sorted, and I was told I'd receive an email on Aug 17 on how to return my receivers - being two days after my next billing cycle. That should have been a red flag. Aug 17 and Aug 18 come and go and no email. I called back today - was told they could see the cancel order from Aug 10 on my account but it was cancelled by the CSR after I hung up from the phone call. She had also cancelled my auto-payment - so unless that cancellation has been cancelled also, I don't think they're getting more money out of me - so maybe its just incompetence. Anyway, finally called the retention/loyalty number listed above - which is probably what I should have done from the outset. 

That guy told me the August monthly charge had been removed (we'll see about that) but that it would still take 24 hours to get the email with return instructions for the receivers. I don't have high hopes. I think this weekend I'll be just driving down to a FedEx Office location with my account details and receivers and their serial numbers, and getting a receipt for the drop-off. Even canceling the phone/internet at the old place was not so difficult. I guess as everyone says, CS since ATT takeover has been terrible


----------



## Glenee

They tried to charge me $131.00 on the way out the door. Had to call twice to get the bill right finally at $6.88. 
They are the sleeze ball's of all corporations.


----------



## SledgeHammer

RobInMN said:


> I just cancelled, but this may be of some benefit to others. Especially the post cancellation offer to stay/comeback. If you are willing to go the distance, it may really pay off.
> 
> My last bill was $176.99. Choice Xtra Classic (grandfathered as it included some channels only available with higher tiers now) and 5 TVs. I was at 10 years with them. When I called to cancel, the best they offered to keep me was something like $125. I cancelled anyway. When the billing period was up, got the email saying they would send a box to return 3 of my 4 boxes. Box came with instructions on how to pack & return 2. So I had to call to find out about the third. I think this was a ploy, because I had to endure 30 minutes of "what would it take to keep you". I said $85 (he heard $80), all in, meaning 5 TVs, as that was the price of YTTV+Philo (which gives me everything I got from DTV). They worked with their manager and came back with $72 for 12 months. I thought there was no way they would come back with that. Bit I asked, "and at the end of 12 months, it just jumps right back up again, right?" They said "no, you just call us back." So when I call back in 12 moths, the best I'll get would be like $130 or something, because I'll already be a customer. I'm like no thanks, too late, I was already in on streaming only. I bought 4 more Fire Sticks on sale and had already subscribed to All the streaming services. And honestly, while the offer was fantastic price wise, it's now the principal of it. It honestly pissed me off that they would lower my bill over $100/mo only after I left. In the world of the Genie, t's unacceptable that they still charge per device or TV, and not by tuners.If your Genie has 5 tuners, why should it matter if you have 1 client or 10? You can still only watch & record 5 things at the same time.
> BTW, this guy re-activated my account, then re-terminated it. This generated a bill for $77.27 for Aug 19th-Sept 18th, which was auto-paid on my CC (or at least that's what the emailed bill said - it hasn't shown up on my CC yet), so I had to call back again today (they confirmed a charge was made)!
> 
> What finally got me to cancel was that we wanted stuff on Disney+ and CBS All Access, and more & more streaming only content looks intreguing, but certainly don't want to pay for them all above & beyond DTV.
> YTTV - $69.88
> Philo - $21.51
> CBS All Access (Commerical Free) - $9.99
> Hulu (Commerical Free) - $12.89
> Disney Plus Package (minus Hulu discount) - $7.53
> HBO Max - $16.12
> Peacock (Premium) - $4.99 (not sure if there will be tax)
> Total - $142.91
> Netflix (already had) - $13.97
> Also have Amazon Prime, but can't really price that separately.
> I figured that since the total was still $35 less per month, we'd just get them all and we can drop, or downgrade, as we end up watching or not watching stuff.
> The other thing I will be paying attention to this upcoming TV season will be whether or not "recording" network shows on YTTV will matter vs. just watching them on their corresponding streaming services. If I understand correctly, in theory, between Hulu (ABC/FOX), CBS, Peacock (NBC) & HBO Max (CW), all network broadcast shows should be available same or next day? We'll find out.


Isn't $72 *HALF* of $142.91, $165 if you include NF? Where'd you get that you're paying $35 less per month? Not to mention you have 8 bills instead of 1 and 8 interfaces instead of 1 and none of those providers have 5 streams.


----------



## RobInMN

SledgeHammer said:


> Isn't $72 *HALF* of $142.91, $165 if you include NF? Where'd you get that you're paying $35 less per month? Not to mention you have 8 bills instead of 1 and 8 interfaces instead of 1 and none of those providers have 5 streams.


Counter points:
1) You are missing the part that I wanted to add Disney+, Hulu and CBS All Access to my viewing options. The $72 only covers the network broadcast stations and traditional Cable channels. For that, the direct comparison is YTTV+Philo. Those 2 combines equate to DTV. So the comparison is $72 vs. $91, not $142.91. The $35 per month less is comparing to what I was currently paying DTV before cancelling. Prior to cancelling, the best they would offer was around $125. It took cancelling for them to come to the table with a reasonable offer (Only valid for 1 year), but at that point, my mind was made up. I decided I was not going to cancel every 12 months just to get a reasonable rate.
2) Yes, there are actually 9 interfaces, but you'd still have 8 if you had DTV plus all the streaming services. (a couple of which I just got to check them out because it was still cheaper). Regardless of DTV vs. YTTV+Philo, I currently had Netflix, Prime (2 interfaces), and I specifically wanted 3 more. DTV vs. YTTV+Philo only eliminates 1.
3) DTV is separate from all streaming services. You have to switch A/V Inputs to switch between DTV and any streaming service. By going streaming only, they are all integrated into a single device/input. Sort of a single interface.
4) You only need simultaneous streams for the number of people watching at any one time. For us, that's usually 1, sometimes 2. and if you include my daughter at college a maximum of 3. Every streaming service covers that. On YTTV & Philo, all recording is in the cloud. You can record every show of every channel if you want. For DTV, you need 1 tuner per show you want to record, not watch. There's only 2 of us in the house. at max, 2 tuners. But during the height of TV season, we've had as many as 7 or 8 shows recording at a time (Genie plus 2 older DVRs)
5) Recordings are cloud based. Not affected by weather (unless its the upload). 
6) With the addition of all the network's streaming services, any local interruption should be watchable as VOD directly from them (bypassing the local feed). Which might negate the need for any network "recording" on YTTV in the first place, only the cable channels.

#1 was the real point of my post. If you are perfectly happy with DTV, except for the price, be prepared to actually cancel. It's the "Come Back! Please don't leave me!" desperation where you get what you want. And secondly, don't be afraid to ask for something you think they would never do. I thought I gave them a go away number. You will not get a decent price just by saying "I'm thinking of leaving". Leave (if only for a moment). On the other hand, if multiple other streaming services intrigue you, well, then here's what I did.


----------



## SledgeHammer

RobInMN said:


> Counter points:
> 1) You are missing the part that I wanted to add Disney+, Hulu and CBS All Access to my viewing options. The $72 only covers the network broadcast stations and traditional Cable channels. For that, the direct comparison is YTTV+Philo. Those 2 combines equate to DTV. So the comparison is $72 vs. $91, not $142.91. The $35 per month less is comparing to what I was currently paying DTV before cancelling. Prior to cancelling, the best they would offer was around $125. It took cancelling for them to come to the table with a reasonable offer (Only valid for 1 year), but at that point, my mind was made up. I decided I was not going to cancel every 12 months just to get a reasonable rate.
> 2) Yes, there are actually 9 interfaces, but you'd still have 8 if you had DTV plus all the streaming services. (a couple of which I just got to check them out because it was still cheaper). Regardless of DTV vs. YTTV+Philo, I currently had Netflix, Prime (2 interfaces), and I specifically wanted 3 more. DTV vs. YTTV+Philo only eliminates 1.
> 3) DTV is separate from all streaming services. You have to switch A/V Inputs to switch between DTV and any streaming service. By going streaming only, they are all integrated into a single device/input. Sort of a single interface.
> 4) You only need simultaneous streams for the number of people watching at any one time. For us, that's usually 1, sometimes 2. and if you include my daughter at college a maximum of 3. Every streaming service covers that. On YTTV & Philo, all recording is in the cloud. You can record every show of every channel if you want. For DTV, you need 1 tuner per show you want to record, not watch. There's only 2 of us in the house. at max, 2 tuners. But during the height of TV season, we've had as many as 7 or 8 shows recording at a time (Genie plus 2 older DVRs)
> 5) Recordings are cloud based. Not affected by weather (unless its the upload).
> 6) With the addition of all the network's streaming services, any local interruption should be watchable as VOD directly from them (bypassing the local feed). Which might negate the need for any network "recording" on YTTV in the first place, only the cable channels.
> 
> #1 was the real point of my post. If you are perfectly happy with DTV, except for the price, be prepared to actually cancel. It's the "Come Back! Please don't leave me!" desperation where you get what you want. And secondly, don't be afraid to ask for something you think they would never do. I thought I gave them a go away number. You will not get a decent price just by saying "I'm thinking of leaving". Leave (if only for a moment). On the other hand, if multiple other streaming services intrigue you, well, then here's what I did.


If you have 4 part time & 1 full time TVs then streaming will be cheaper as traditional doesn't have a way of doing that. DirecTV could implement a system to allow for part time TVs if they wanted, but why give up free moolah .

Yes, I have to change inputs on my TV on the rare occasion I watch something on Netflix.

I have not had direct hands on experience with YTTV DVR, but many people say it sucks and some of the functionality I'm reading about would make it completely useless for me. Especially the inability to record a SINGLE episode of a show and delete it.

No weather issues here .

But yeah, that's true though... you can buy every streaming service under the sun for less $$$ if you have a bunch of TVs. If you have a lower TV count its actually a wash if you play the loyalty dept game minus of course the hassle of juggling apps.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> If you have 4 part time & 1 full time TVs then streaming will be cheaper as traditional doesn't have a way of doing that. DirecTV could implement a system to allow for part time TVs if they wanted, but why give up free moolah .
> 
> Yes, I have to change inputs on my TV on the rare occasion I watch something on Netflix.
> 
> I have not had direct hands on experience with YTTV DVR, but many people say it sucks and some of the functionality I'm reading about would make it completely useless for me. Especially the inability to record a SINGLE episode of a show and delete it.
> 
> No weather issues here .
> 
> But yeah, that's true though... you can buy every streaming service under the sun for less $$$ if you have a bunch of TVs. If you have a lower TV count its actually a wash if you play the loyalty dept game minus of course the hassle of juggling apps.


Yeh YTTV DVR is a *****


----------



## joshjr

I managed to get $60 off a month for a year with no commitment and free NFL Sunday Ticket Max from them. I will take that and be happy. Probably lower my base package in a few months too.


----------



## longhorn23

joshjr said:


> I managed to get $60 off a month for a year with no commitment and free NFL Sunday Ticket Max from them. I will take that and be happy. Probably lower my base package in a few months too.


which number did you call?


----------



## Bob Coxner

21 year customer. Had a $50 a month discount roll off last month. Didn't have much hope of renewing it, given how hard I had to fight to get it last year. Actually signed up with Spectrum cable yesterday, which would save about $50. Today I read through the recent thread posts and decided to at least try to get the $50 renewed by calling the 866-595-2871 loyalty number. Wasn't happy to get a CSR from somewhere in the Caribbean but within just a couple of minutes she gave it to me. Joy! I checked my account and it's there.

I already have Spectrum for internet and phone. I'll cancel the tv I added but I am going to use the month I paid for to check it out for future reference. One nice new thing is that you don't have to use their DVR box, which is very expensive. They offer cloud DVR. 50 series limit/90 days saved for $4.99 a month or 100 series/1 year saved for $9.99. You access it via Roku, Apple TV, XBox, computer, etc, with the Spectrum TV app. You can have unlimited streams with your home WiFi or 3 streams max from outside the home. This could save someone with 4 or 5 tvs quite a bit of money since every tv can access the cloud DVR.

If anyone has Spectrum and wants the cloud DVR plus one of their Select/Silver/Gold packages there is a trick you need to play. Normally, they require you to rent a receiver box to get one of those packages. If you don't want the box then you can normally only sub to one of their very skinny packages plus cloud DVR. The trick is to order a cable card. That gets around the receiver box requirement and allows you to sub to Select/Silver/Gold plus cloud DVR. Cable card is $2 a month here.

It's only been a day but I'm decently impressed with their cloud DVR. It's not nearly as sophisticated as we get with a Genie but it's not bad at all. If necessary I could easily live with it.


----------



## cypherx

Well they screwed my bill up royally. I’m being charged a month and a half but still taking out of the same day. I watched the video bill and it even showed the “partial charges” added to my bill which I already paid for in the main part of the bill. 

All because a chat rep F’d up and put Starz for $6 for 6 months. Gone is the free hbo and $25 a month credit for having AT&T unlimited wireless.

I’ll be calling tomorrow because $197 a month JUST FOR TV is ridiculous! I could pay that with my cable company and add their 6 tuner TiVo to my existing phone and internet hookup with them.

I’ll be calling both directv and cable companies for sure.


----------



## MysteryMan

cypherx said:


> Well they screwed my bill up royally. I'm being charged a month and a half but still taking out of the same day. I watched the video bill and it even showed the "partial charges" added to my bill which I already paid for in the main part of the bill.
> 
> All because a chat rep F'd up and put Starz for $6 for 6 months. Gone is the free hbo and $25 a month credit for having AT&T unlimited wireless.
> 
> I'll be calling tomorrow because $197 a month JUST FOR TV is ridiculous! I could pay that with my cable company and add their 6 tuner TiVo to my existing phone and internet hookup with them.
> 
> I'll be calling both directv and cable companies for sure.


When dealing with CSRs always get their name and ID number. Tends to keep things honest and professional.


----------



## dtv757

cypherx said:


> Well they screwed my bill up royally. I'm being charged a month and a half but still taking out of the same day. I watched the video bill and it even showed the "partial charges" added to my bill which I already paid for in the main part of the bill.
> 
> All because a chat rep F'd up and put Starz for $6 for 6 months. Gone is the free hbo and $25 a month credit for having AT&T unlimited wireless.
> 
> I'll be calling tomorrow because $197 a month JUST FOR TV is ridiculous! I could pay that with my cable company and add their 6 tuner TiVo to my existing phone and internet hookup with them.
> 
> I'll be calling both directv and cable companies for sure.


Just me but there's no way in I would ever go to the cable company. I would rather pay D* 200+ than deal with the cable co.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

MysteryMan said:


> When dealing with CSRs always get their name and ID number. Tends to keep things honest and professional.


They didn't give a badge number, but I have the chat transcript.
Vishali : Hello, My name is Vishali . I'll be happy to assist you. Give me a moment to review your request.
Vishali : Upon checking your account I see that your package is not changed and your monthly bill is $139.91.
Me : ok thats good, i just have this email from this morning
Me : it says upcoming bill 179.97, ongoing monthly bill 171.98
Me : it shows a 7.99 for hbo max too
Me : 27.99 for hbo max and starz
Me : and 106.99 for preferred xtra. None of our AT&T wireless discounts
Me : I'm trying to keep the bill as manageable as possible
Vishali : I can understand that, please ignore that mail.
Vishali : Thank you for the info. I can also see there is promotion in your account for $7 for starz pack for 6 months.
Vishali : And $2.50 promotion for movie extra pack for 3 months.
Vishali : If you wish I can also add the promotion to your account.
Vishali : I have successfully added the promotion in your account.

So what happened... the time of that chat until the time of the billing cutoff, they charged me for prorated service, on top of my existing service... so double billed, totaling $197.

And going forward the price is still $169. I'm on live chat with the cable company right now to get a quote and then I'll take those numbers to DirecTV. If they can do better than great. I'd love to stick with what I've had installed since 2010. Its familiar. I said the same thing about cable... but now they have Tivo and I know that has a popular and large following. No more curmmy "I-guide". It's graphical and has apps like Youtube and Netflix... no more changing inputs I guess. Oh and a voice remote.


----------



## cypherx

So I currently pay the cable company $126 a month for 200mb internet and phone service.
If I go with their tivo service, the dish buyback program it comes to $214 for the first year, then $235 a month after that. That's a net cost of $88 a month for video the first year, then $109 a month after).

If I add HBO and Starz like I have today it would be 241.99 a month the first year (or 115.99 a month for video) and $262.99 a month after (or 136.99 a month for video).

Those are also if I buy a DOCSIS 3.1 modem to avoid a rental fee. I have a DOCSIS 3.0 modem now but if you take their Tivo service they require a 3.1 modem. That is also 2 TV's instead of 3. I rarely watch live TV in the bedroom and if I do its through Roku. Plus I have an HDMI over Cat5e device I can split my family room HDMI output over cables to the bedroom and use the IR eyes or Tivo iPhone/iPad app.

So the numbers for DirecTV to beat are 115.99 a month or 136.99 a month should I continue to keep HBO and Starz. I don't think that is unreasonable, so my next call is to their loyalty number to see if they can make it happen.


----------



## dtv757

When u factor in bundling then sometimes cable may come close to your directv pricing. I say go telco, if available , before going to cable co

Mine is no where near. To have what I get with directv via the cable go would cost 300+ and that's not including 4K , NFL ST and more . And better PQ. 

I just did a quick price estimate they (the cable co) want on promo $160 for similar to what I have but only 4 tvs (not 5) and that's before MLB or NFL . And that's promo so imagine without promo $200+ correction that was basic 2 room dvr I updated the cart and now it's $188 on promo. #insane

I'm under $100 with D* 

I always remember why I choose directv over cable .
Better PQ
4K / HD 
Sports 
Spanish channels 
Great customer service 
Pricing etc 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

cypherx said:


> ...
> Those are also if I buy a DOCSIS 3.1 modem to avoid a rental fee. I have a DOCSIS 3.0 modem now but if you take their Tivo service they require a 3.1 modem. ..


Off topic but yes buy the modem (or your own router) no need to give the cable co more $$ .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

Ok so I called the loyalty number and was pleased to get a pleasant easy to understand young man who was able to assist.

They were able to match the 115.99 a month cable company quoted video price for a year and after a year it goes up to 136.

They also are extending the movies extra and Starz in that price for a year. Previously movies extra was only a 3 month deal and Starz was $7 off for 6 months.

They applied Showtime free for 4 months, it will automatically deactivate when the time is up.

They also brought down my wife’s AT&T wireless bill down $5 a month.

Since the price is matched, there’s no reason to disturb the current working hybrid setup of Cable for phone and Internet and DirecTV for Preferred Xtra with HBO, Starz, Movies Extra and Showtime free for 4 months.


----------



## dtv757

If u live in an att or verizon fiber area then I would say drop the cable co. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

dtv757 said:


> When u factor in bundling then sometimes cable may come close to your directv pricing. I say go telco, if available , before going to cable co
> 
> Mine is no where near. To have what I get with directv via the cable go would cost 300+ and that's not including 4K , NFL ST and more . And better PQ.
> 
> I just did a quick price estimate they (the cable co) want on promo $160 for similar to what I have but only 4 tvs (not 5) and that's before MLB or NFL . And that's promo so imagine without promo $200+ correction that was basic 2 room dvr I updated the cart and now it's $188 on promo. #insane
> 
> I'm under $100 with D*
> 
> I always remember why I choose directv over cable .
> Better PQ
> 4K / HD
> Sports
> Spanish channels
> Great customer service
> Pricing etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


My Problem with the cable company is lack of channels in HD and also key missing sports channels like BTN.. We live in a BTN market and they dont carry it

That and the fact that to match my channel package my cable company is within like 15 bucks of directv


----------



## JcT21

i have enjoyed a total of $50 month off for 1yr. in addition to the $20 covid credit for 3 months, as well as a few programming freebies here and there. that $50 credit expires today. called yesterday and was able to get $15 off for 12 months. i did get showtime free for 4 months. it automatically drops off so no call to disconnect it. i was hoping for another 6-12 months of $50 but $15 is better than nothing. every dollar helps. he did say to call back in the next billing cycle to see if anything can be done to increase my discounts. i have the preferred xtra plan.


----------



## longhorn23

JcT21 said:


> i have enjoyed a total of $50 month off for 1yr. in addition to the $20 covid credit for 3 months, as well as a few programming freebies here and there. that $50 credit expires today. called yesterday and was able to get $15 off for 12 months. i did get showtime free for 4 months. it automatically drops off so no call to disconnect it. i was hoping for another 6-12 months of $50 but $15 is better than nothing. every dollar helps. he did say to call back in the next billing cycle to see if anything can be done to increase my discounts. i have the preferred xtra plan.


which number did you call?


----------



## Bitterman

longhorn23 said:


> which number did you call?


Try using Chat. I've always called but this time used a chat. Painless, pretty quick, and I got $42 off a month for 2 years with no commitment.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

Bob Coxner said:


> 21 year customer. Had a $50 a month discount roll off last month. Didn't have much hope of renewing it, given how hard I had to fight to get it last year. Actually signed up with Spectrum cable yesterday, which would save about $50. Today I read through the recent thread posts and decided to at least try to get the $50 renewed by calling the 866-595-2871 loyalty number. Wasn't happy to get a CSR from somewhere in the Caribbean but within just a couple of minutes she gave it to me. Joy! I checked my account and it's there.
> 
> I already have Spectrum for internet and phone. I'll cancel the tv I added but I am going to use the month I paid for to check it out for future reference. One nice new thing is that you don't have to use their DVR box, which is very expensive. They offer cloud DVR. 50 series limit/90 days saved for $4.99 a month or 100 series/1 year saved for $9.99. You access it via Roku, Apple TV, XBox, computer, etc, with the Spectrum TV app. You can have unlimited streams with your home WiFi or 3 streams max from outside the home. This could save someone with 4 or 5 tvs quite a bit of money since every tv can access the cloud DVR.
> 
> If anyone has Spectrum and wants the cloud DVR plus one of their Select/Silver/Gold packages there is a trick you need to play. Normally, they require you to rent a receiver box to get one of those packages. If you don't want the box then you can normally only sub to one of their very skinny packages plus cloud DVR. The trick is to order a cable card. That gets around the receiver box requirement and allows you to sub to Select/Silver/Gold plus cloud DVR. Cable card is $2 a month here.
> 
> It's only been a day but I'm decently impressed with their cloud DVR. It's not nearly as sophisticated as we get with a Genie but it's not bad at all. If necessary I could easily live with it.


 when i had spectrum i had the whole home 6 tuner box wich was old faithful it just worked it was that or the dual tuner wich is a laugh in todays world. then they launched the world boxes the faceless front ones those are a nightmare and would run like hell from them with all of the bugs in em


----------



## cypherx

dtv757 said:


> If u live in an att or verizon fiber area then I would say drop the cable co.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not an AT&T LEC area. Verizon is in the area but no fiber and no plans to deploy fiber. They halted that project to refocus on 5G. Them stopping fiber means I boycott Verizon. Roll out FIOS and my personal Boycott ends.


----------



## Doylize

I called the 288-2020 number today as my $25 credit rolled off. They were able to get me a 1 month $40 credit. They said to call in next month to see what they can do at that time. I asked for the sports package for free but they can only do the $5 off. I said no to that. I asked if I can get the NFL Sunday ticket for free and they gave me NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free for the season.

I am a college football nut. I watch 7 games at once all day. I know the sports package doesnt add a ton(especially with AAC no longer on CBSSN) but it does give me a few more games so I'll likely add that package soon.

I actually dont follow the NFL at all. But who knows how CFB will go this fall and there are fewer conferences playing for sure so at least I have NFL as a backup. I'm confident CFB is going to play and I have been since day 1. I see the value in NFL Sunday Ticket so I wanted to ask for it.

They said they'd email the confirmation when I asked them too on the call but I never received it. I called back in and they confirmed I am getting max for the season for free. They said my confirmation will come in the mail.

I called on a Saturday because of the unbelievable luck I had 2 years ago calling in on a Saturday. After being a customer from 2004-2011 I came back to DTV in Aug 2017. I have AT&T internet bundled with DTV. My bill the 1st year for 4 receiver's with choice was $102 and $111 the months I had Xtra, which includes the internet(internet part of the 102/111 was $30). I called in end of Aug 2018 on a Saturday to upgrade from choice to xtra for the FB season. For some reason they said ok we can give you Xtra for a total of $45 a month and your total bill with internet will be $75 a month(I was expecting $111). I said hell yeah. I said can I get the sports package for free for 6 months? They checked and came back and said sure, no problem. So I paid $75 a month for 1 year of Xtra with 4 receiver's and internet, plus I had the sports package for 6 months included. My bill dropped $27 by upgrading from choice to xtra. And the kicker is I was 12 months into a 24 month contract, but yet they dropped the price for me without asking. That price rolled off last Aug and I had a $25 credit these past 12 months.

How does the Max part work with NFL Sunday ticket? Can I stream any game I want on a desktop? Obviously all the games will be available on channels 701-719, I verified that with them.


----------



## Bob Coxner

krel said:


> when i had spectrum i had the whole home 6 tuner box wich was old faithful it just worked it was that or the dual tuner wich is a laugh in todays world. then they launched the world boxes the faceless front ones those are a nightmare and would run like hell from them with all of the bugs in em


As I wrote, I went with the cloud DVR. $9.99 a month for 100 series/1 year storage. Unless I'm reading their FAQ wrong there is no tuner limit with cloud DVR. You could record 20 programs at the same time if you like. Based on checking it out so far, it works reasonably well. One negative for me is commercial skipping. I have a Roku smart tv, so I'm using the Spectrum TV app. I can skip ahead 2x, 4x, etc, but not in 30 second increments and the screen is frozen while skipping. That means you have to guess at the length of commercials while skipping. You do have a timer, so you can at least know how much time you're skipping. It works but it's far from as user friendly as my Genie for commercial skipping.

The picture quality on cloud DVR recordings is acceptable. It's HD but comparing it to my DTV picture it's not quite as good. Interestingly, a recording seems to begin in SD but after 2 or 3 seconds it clearly shifts to HD. Everything I scheduled did record and it appears to be reliable about that.


----------



## stususs

I invite readers to post #2558 for the summary of my previous dealings with customer service.

To pick up where I left off:

On July 6, in order to persuade me not to go ahead with the cancellation of my DirecTV service, an overseas based CSR promised me: 
1) a $55 monthly credit for one year, 
2) a $25 monthly credit for one year, 
3) Free NFL Sunday ticket for 2020, and 
4) Free NFL Red Zone for 2020.

On July 8, a CSR in Idaho informed me: 
1) the $25 monthly credit could not be given to me until a current $25 monthly credit expired (the expiration date was 40 days away), and 
2) the overseas CSR had no authority to promise me any promotions for NFL Sunday ticket in 2020 because those promotions did not yet exist. 
The Idaho CSR promised that AT&T/DirecTV would honor the promises made to me, but not for 40 days.

On August 21, I spoke with a CSR in Alabama who said:
1) I am not eligible for any Sunday Ticket promotions, 
2) the notes on my account refer to a $25 credit which they believe to be an offer of a one time credit in the amount of $25 not a monthly credit in that amount, and 
3) since I had received on July 22 a promotion for 6 months of free Sports Pack, I was receiving all of the credits to which I was entitled. 
I asked to speak with a manager. The manager took the same position.

I have the names and AT&T ID numbers for every CSR (domestic and overseas) with whom I spoke. Were these conversations recorded? Would recordings from July 6 still be available?

When I next speak with the Loyalty Department, how do I persuade them to honor their prior promises to me?

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Coxner

stususs said:


> I invite readers to post #2558 for the summary of my previous dealings with customer service.
> 
> To pick up where I left off:
> 
> On July 6, in order to persuade me not to go ahead with the cancellation of my DirecTV service, an overseas based CSR promised me:
> 1) a $55 monthly credit for one year,
> 2) a $25 monthly credit for one year,
> 3) Free NFL Sunday ticket for 2020, and
> 4) Free NFL Red Zone for 2020.
> 
> On July 8, a CSR in Idaho informed me:
> 1) the $25 monthly credit could not be given to me until a current $25 monthly credit expired (the expiration date was 40 days away), and
> 2) the overseas CSR had no authority to promise me any promotions for NFL Sunday ticket in 2020 because those promotions did not yet exist.
> The Idaho CSR promised that AT&T/DirecTV would honor the promises made to me, but not for 40 days.
> 
> On August 21, I spoke with a CSR in Alabama who said:
> 1) I am not eligible for any Sunday Ticket promotions,
> 2) the notes on my account refer to a $25 credit which they believe to be an offer of a one time credit in the amount of $25 not a monthly credit in that amount, and
> 3) since I had received on July 22 a promotion for 6 months of free Sports Pack, I was receiving all of the credits to which I was entitled.
> I asked to speak with a manager. The manager took the same position.
> 
> I have the names and AT&T ID numbers for every CSR (domestic and overseas) with whom I spoke. Were these conversations recorded? Would recordings from July 6 still be available?
> 
> When I next speak with the Loyalty Department, how do I persuade them to honor their prior promises to me?
> 
> Thank you.


I had a very similar situation. What solved it for me was a BBB complaint. That got a phone call from the office of the President and they took care of it. See my post 2198 in this thread for the details. A number of other members have also gotten satisfaction via BBB.


----------



## krel

stususs said:


> I invite readers to post #2558 for the summary of my previous dealings with customer service.
> 
> To pick up where I left off:
> 
> On July 6, in order to persuade me not to go ahead with the cancellation of my DirecTV service, an overseas based CSR promised me:
> 1) a $55 monthly credit for one year,
> 2) a $25 monthly credit for one year,
> 3) Free NFL Sunday ticket for 2020, and
> 4) Free NFL Red Zone for 2020.
> 
> On July 8, a CSR in Idaho informed me:
> 1) the $25 monthly credit could not be given to me until a current $25 monthly credit expired (the expiration date was 40 days away), and
> 2) the overseas CSR had no authority to promise me any promotions for NFL Sunday ticket in 2020 because those promotions did not yet exist.
> The Idaho CSR promised that AT&T/DirecTV would honor the promises made to me, but not for 40 days.
> 
> On August 21, I spoke with a CSR in Alabama who said:
> 1) I am not eligible for any Sunday Ticket promotions,
> 2) the notes on my account refer to a $25 credit which they believe to be an offer of a one time credit in the amount of $25 not a monthly credit in that amount, and
> 3) since I had received on July 22 a promotion for 6 months of free Sports Pack, I was receiving all of the credits to which I was entitled.
> I asked to speak with a manager. The manager took the same position.
> 
> I have the names and AT&T ID numbers for every CSR (domestic and overseas) with whom I spoke. Were these conversations recorded? Would recordings from July 6 still be available?
> 
> When I next speak with the Loyalty Department, how do I persuade them to honor their prior promises to me?
> 
> Thank you.


file an FCC complaint against em and threaten to file one with the attorney general. that gets there butts moving!!! will they pull up the recordings more than likely not unless you have them subpoenaed


----------



## krel

after the tech left yesturday from replacing one of my mini's. i woke up this morning with no DTV. so i checked my e-mail. and whoa there was an e-mail telling me my service was disconnected and telling me i had to return my boxes back to them. so i called them up and told them that i did not authorize to be disconnected!!! well that took about three hours to deal with dealing with 99% idiots overseas and one in america. so i called back in after 7 times and finally got someone that knew what they were doing. he looks at my account and tells me i have a pending order. i was like i didn't order anything.. so he digs into my acct and he notices that the tech didn't mark that he took the mini with him and the computer thought i was going to send it back to em. well there system thought i was going to send both mini's back and keep the genie 2 LOL. so he changed it so the system thought the tech took it with him wich he did and now i'm cool. then i started about getting out of my contract without the ETF as i should not have to pay to get out of it with all of this hassle i went through today. he told me i couldn't then i said id'e just report them to the FCC and the attorney generals office. i got a one time credit for 125.00. and he even e-mailed the higher ups for me with all of my complaints. kudos to him DTV needs more employees like him he told me that he was with DTV from the old days before primestar makes all of the difference in the world


----------



## krel

Bob Coxner said:


> I had a very similar situation. What solved it for me was a BBB complaint. That got a phone call from the office of the President and they took care of it. See my post 2198 in this thread for the details. A number of other members have also gotten satisfaction via BBB.


i dealt with her she's a very nice lady to deal with!!! id'e much rather deal with her than some of the ring leaders they call CSR'S!!!


----------



## gwade

Since I hate the phone tree, I usually just try to get the best I can out of chat. This year, chat wouldn't give me anything, but gave me the number to "Loyalty". Being too lazy to even call them, I sent a Twitter DM and had a nice chap respond willing to take a look. He sent me a chat link that never worked, so he just called me directly. While it took about 25 minutes of back and forth, I ended up with Sunday Ticket free and $45 monthly credit for 24 months. I'm certainly not complaining...


----------



## zcarguy

gwade said:


> Since I hate the phone tree, I usually just try to get the best I can out of chat. This year, chat wouldn't give me anything, but gave me the number to "Loyalty". Being too lazy to even call them, I sent a Twitter DM and had a nice chap respond willing to take a look. He sent me a chat link that never worked, so he just called me directly. While it took about 25 minutes of back and forth, I ended up with Sunday Ticket free and $45 monthly credit for 24 months. I'm certainly not complaining...


Not bad. What is you average bill without any discount? I am hoping for something similar. I have had premier plus mlb, nfl and nhl for years with 6 receivers. Bill can get quite expensive especially when sports are going on.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

My parents (both 82) were paying about $155.00 a month. I called retention and got them $60.00 off a month for a year. They also dropped Starz (minus $14.00 a month). That got them down to about $80.00 a month. They were happy about that.

I was surprised to get someone in locally in Mesa AZ. We had a nice talk about the weather and how we’re all tired of the heat.


----------



## codespy

I finally made my first call this summer early this morning to the Loyalty 9077 number, and got a gal working in Alabama from home right away, no wait time. Last year I got ST Max for about $80 using credits for the year, one last one that is rolling off this month. I Chit chatted the usual and just asked if there's any promotions for me with Sunday Ticket Max for my account, didn't threaten to cancel or any BS. She put me on hold (lasted kind of long for 5 minutes), came back on and said she can get regular ST no problem, but working to see if I can get Max for free. I thanked her in advance for her diligence.

She came back two minutes later, and said I get ST Max for free this year. Then she said she noticed my $15/month off is rolling off this month, and she is continuing that for another year. She then said my $45/month credit rolls off in 3 months, but I'll have to call back later to get that extended. I thanked her up and down, she was extremely pleasant, I was as well back to her, and thanked her for the Christmas present in September.

I tune now to Channel 114, and I am authorized, and already have a $15.75 credit posted to my account for the other discount. I couldn't be happier, but I do spend A LOT of money on DirecTV every year. Again, it only took me one call, that's all this year. I'm HAPPY! The total length of the call was a tad over 15 minutes, and under contract until February, 2022.

One thing to note- I cancelled auto-renew for STMax last May, and many times that helps to get better deals on an account.

09/01/2020 XXXXXXXX79XX PREMIER - $15/12months ($15.00) ($0.75)
09/01/2020 XXXXXXXX33XX NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2020 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/01/2020 XXXXXXXX33XX High Valued Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/01/2020 XXXXXXXX33XX NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX 2020 - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## dtv757

I havent had luck with NFL ST yet 
Will try again kickoff weekend 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub

Called last week as my credits were expiring and they immediately gave me $60 off for six months. Forgot all about Sunday Ticket (strange year , huh). Noticed Max was set to auto renew when I got my bill. I got max last year by paying for it but getting enough credits to offset the cost and a little more. Called the loyalty number, canceled Sunday Ticket and asked if there were any deals on it for me. The CSR was from West Virginia. He checked and I got max for free this year. Took about 20 minutes in all.


----------



## MikeJW

MikeJW said:


> called today since i had $60.00 in credits rolling off after my current bill. tried to get them renewed for another year. best she offered was 45.00 off for a year, but declined since i cant afford to be paying more than i already was. so she looked and offered me $70.00 off for the next 6 months, which i accepted. she said i can call back after 6 months and they'll see what they can do for me. so wasn't the full year i wanted, but this will keep me there through january. good luck to everyone looking for deals.


Called loyalty back this week and asked about any deals for NFL Sunday Ticket and he put me on hold for a minute and came back and asked if I was looking for the regular version or Max, I told him Max, and he said I will be getting it for free. I was charged the full price and then instantly credited the same amount back. Had this confirmed with an email and later in day checked my account online and sure enough, I was issued the full amount in a credit. I was extremely happy. This was the easiest call I've made to them yet. Whole call was about 5 minutes. For the record, I'm a 22 year customer and my account has been moved to AT&T. Good luck to all looking for deals this week.


----------



## gwade

zcarguy said:


> Not bad. What is you average bill without any discount? I am hoping for something similar. I have had premier plus mlb, nfl and nhl for years with 6 receivers. Bill can get quite expensive especially when sports are going on.


Without looking it up, was about $225 (Premier, 3 additional receivers)


----------



## jw_rally

I am a 20 year customer. My two year commitment expired in August (after 4k installation in 2018) and my $60 per month discount just expired on 9/6. I called Retention not really expecting much, and was ready to pull the plug on DIRECTV.

I had already been informed earlier this year that I will be getting NFL ST Max for free this season, but due to various circumstances my interest in the NFL has decreased and ST wasn't going to keep me tied to DIRECTV.

Thankfully, a very nice lady in Alabama quickly offered to renew the $60 per month discount for 1 year and confirmed an additional time commitment wasn't required as part of the deal.

It looks like I will be staying with DIRECTV for another 12 months, and get the option of watching NFL ST for free if I want which is nice.

Just an FYI, I have subscribed to NFL Sunday Ticket, MLB Extra Innings, NBA League Pass and NHL Center Ice for years. Back in the day, I also had ESPN Game Plan for college football and ESPN Full Court for college basketball, so I have subscribed to plenty of sports programming during my 20 years or so with DIRECTV

Last year was the first time I did not subscribe to NFL ST and NBA LP in quite awhile, and I also went streaming only packages for MLB, and NHL this year.


----------



## dtv757

jw_rally said:


> I am a 20 year customer. My two year commitment expired in August (after 4k installation in 2018) and my $60 per month discount just expired on 9/6. I called Retention not really expecting much, and was ready to pull the plug on DIRECTV.
> 
> I had already been informed earlier this year that I will be getting NFL ST Max for free this season, but due to various circumstances my interest in the NFL has decreased and ST wasn't going to keep me tied to DIRECTV.
> 
> Thankfully, a very nice lady in Alabama quickly offered to renew the $60 per month discount for 1 year and confirmed an additional time commitment wasn't required as part of the deal.
> 
> It looks like I will be staying with DIRECTV for another 12 months, and get the option of watching NFL ST for free if I want which is nice.
> 
> Just an FYI, I have subscribed to NFL Sunday Ticket, MLB Extra Innings, NBA League Pass and NHL Center Ice for years. Back in the day, I also had ESPN Game Plan for college football and ESPN Full Court for college basketball, so I have subscribed to plenty of sports programming during my 20 years or so with DIRECTV
> 
> Last year was the first time I did not subscribe to NFL ST and NBA LP in quite awhile, and I also went streaming only packages for MLB, and NHL this year.


Awsome glad they gave u the 60 off again

I still perfer my sports via DirecTV as I have a inconsistent unreliable ISP .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## miguel29

My $60/12 has 1 more month left so I decided to try chat Sunday .Wrote I was looking at my options and wanted to get them on the table,and asked if they could extend the promo.She chat back she didn’t have those options and if they could call me.They called me 5 minutes later and the gentleman looked over my chat cession and said,I will send you to the loyalty dept —but make sure you tell them you want to cancel service.A nice lady from Texas answered(and never asked me anything) and got right to itand said she can’t extend promo but can start a new $60/12.Took it fast!(and was on my account info 5 minutes later.)
Next day called to cancel 3months free HBOmax the computer operator couldn’t understand me and human operator picks up -cancels hbo and says thanks for being a costumer since’97 and gives me showtime 4months free —never asked was just offered,took that too!


----------



## slovell

What's the best number and time I should call to get a discount? My $40 a month just ended so I need to hit them up again. Historically I haven't had much luck getting a discount on my bill. I'm now paying $171 a month with no HBO, Showtime, etc.


----------



## Bitterman

slovell said:


> What's the best number and time I should call to get a discount? My $40 a month just ended so I need to hit them up again. Historically I haven't had much luck getting a discount on my bill. I'm now paying $171 a month with no HBO, Showtime, etc.


Try using Chat instead of calling. Lots of people, including myself have had good luck with it.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slovell

Bitterman said:


> Try using Chat instead of calling. Lots of people, including myself have had good luck with it.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


The last time I used chat they offered me $15 for one month and tried to get me to lower my package. I declined.


----------



## jw_rally

slovell said:


> What's the best number and time I should call to get a discount? My $40 a month just ended so I need to hit them up again. Historically I haven't had much luck getting a discount on my bill. I'm now paying $171 a month with no HBO, Showtime, etc.


It probably depends whether or not your account has been migrated to AT&T. Mine has not been moved over. I have called Retention at 1-800-824-9077 the last few years with success.


----------



## slovell

Yeah, I've been migrated over to AT&T.


----------



## slovell

Just got off Chat and got nothing but a run around.


----------



## forecheck

AT&T loyalty department is probably your best bet 877-999-1083


----------



## jimmie57

forecheck said:


> AT&T loyalty department is probably your best bet 877-999-1083


I called them yesterday. All my discounts / promotions had reached their end date.
The lady told me that when she typed in my account a $30 discount for 12 months showed up. I refused it.
I have 1 DVR and 1 Receiver. Xtra package, HBO, Showtime and Starz and my bill is now up to $199.74. 1 year go I was paying $119.00. I have been a constant customer since 1996.


----------



## slovell

It's getting to the point where it's not really worth it. I'm charged a $9.49 Regional Sports Channel Fee every month for a channel I've never watched not once and never will. Why do I have to pay for it? It feels like extortion to me.


----------



## slovell

forecheck said:


> AT&T loyalty department is probably your best bet 877-999-1083


I'll try this tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## linuspbmo

Directv must be trying to retain customers with channel bribes. Several weeks ago I received a call offering 3 months of HBO and HBO Max for free, then today I received another call offering Showtime and the Movie Channel for 3 months free. Both offers showed up on the Directv site with credits for the channels. Am I just lucky or are other people getting the offers?


----------



## jimmie57

jimmie57 said:


> I called them yesterday. All my discounts / promotions had reached their end date.
> The lady told me that when she typed in my account a $30 discount for 12 months showed up. I refused it.
> I have 1 DVR and 1 Receiver. Xtra package, HBO, Showtime and Starz and my bill is now up to $199.74. 1 year go I was paying $119.00. I have been a constant customer since 1996.


Well, I called in again today. Same results. Different lady this time.


----------



## Billd300

I received to calls today from 2 different numbers saying that there was a 50% disc on my direct tv package. The numbers were 681-321-8734 & 866-968-0274. I am very concerned about calling back because it seems like a scam. Has anyone else received any calls like this?


----------



## jimmie57

Billd300 said:


> I received to calls today from 2 different numbers saying that there was a 50% disc on my direct tv package. The numbers were 681-321-8734 & 866-968-0274. I am very concerned about calling back because it seems like a scam. Has anyone else received any calls like this?


Probably just me, but I would not call those numbers.


----------



## longhorn23

Billd300 said:


> I received to calls today from 2 different numbers saying that there was a 50% disc on my direct tv package. The numbers were 681-321-8734 & 866-968-0274. I am very concerned about calling back because it seems like a scam. Has anyone else received any calls like this?


yes it's a scam where they tell you to pay months of your bill ahead of time using eBay gift cards for 50 percent off.


----------



## Billd300

I was pretty sure it was a scam. Thanks for the info


----------



## BrucePadgett

SCAM! A few weeks ago a DirecTV rep confirmed to me that any blanket 50% off deals do not emanate from them. I just got another solicitation this week. When I informed them that DirecTV told me not to deal with them, the fellow on the line just kept trying to talk over me, until I hung up. Funny thing, his approach was exactly like the Medicare scam artists who try to get me to buy knee and back braces. 

Goniffs, one and all.


----------



## weadjust

Called today and said cancel my account to the phone robot. Got to a phone rep in retention. I asked when by billing cycle ends because I was considering other options for my TV provider. Rep asked why am I considering leaving Directv? Is it pricing? I advised I have other cheaper options with better equipment. The rep put me on hold and came back with $70 bill credit off a month for 1 year with no contract or obligations. Took him up on his offer.

I have the Xtra package no movie channels or sports packages and 4 receivers.


----------



## spiketoo

Believe me I do realize that YMMV but with promos falling off at EOM, based on your experience is the 'best' time to call couple weeks before they fall off or after?


----------



## Teetertotter

weadjust said:


> Called today and said cancel my account to the phone robot. Got to a phone rep in retention. I asked when by billing cycle ends because I was considering other options for my TV provider. Rep asked why am I considering leaving Directv? Is it pricing? I advised I have other cheaper options with better equipment. The rep put me on hold and came back with $70 bill credit off a month for 1 year with no contract or obligations. Took him up on his offer.
> 
> I have the Xtra package no movie channels or sports packages and 4 receivers.


Did you log into your ATT account and see if there is - $70.00 appearing, for example. Just as a check. Also having said "No Contract." If you received, you are a genius! Maybe their policy has changed since last January's CEO announcement. Doing the "CANCEL" thing and getting a more experienced person, may have just done the trick, too. Nice!

I just switched to DTV from Uverse this past January 8. When I switched over to DTV, it was $10.00 cheaper, which I didn't really care. I just wanted DTV. I did not ask if a promotion was applied or not for the Ultimate Pkg. I assumed there was as he mentioned it would go up after the first 12 months. I also have ATT internet. So, a couple days before the 12 months are up, I will be calling to keep the same package for a lower price. If I can keep it the same, good too. If goes up for the next remaining 12 months, being a new customer. Okay. I don't mind having to call every so often for any promotions. So be it.


----------



## weadjust

Teetertotter said:


> Did you log into your ATT account and see if there is - $70.00 appearing


Yes I did log in and I have a $70.00 credit on my account for 12 months. Last week I called on behalf of my parents who are in their 80s. To my surprise they were under contract for 6 more months due to upgrading a D12 box to an HD box when they replaced an old TV. I asked if they qualified for any loyalty discounts and I was able to get them a $60 a month credit for 12 months.


----------



## Teetertotter

weadjust said:


> Yes I did log in and I have a $70.00 credit on my account for 12 months. Last week I called on behalf of my parents who are in their 80s. To my surprise they were under contract for 6 more months due to upgrading a D12 box to an HD box when they replaced an old TV. I asked if they qualified for any loyalty discounts and I was able to get them a $60 a month credit for 12 months.


How nice that was of them! Did you use the, "Cancel," this time too? You are a pretty nice son, in deed! We are in our mid 70's. lol Getting there.


----------



## peano

Update: In Feb. got $40 off for 12 months. Called again citing income loss due to covid and got another $30 off for 12 months. So $70 off per month. Already shows online on my account. Not bad. Premier package.


----------



## compnurd

peano said:


> Update: In Feb. got $40 off for 12 months. Called again citing income loss due to covid and got another $30 off for 12 months. So $70 off per month. Already shows online on my account. Not bad. Premier package.


No offense. But if you called up stating COVID income issues and were looking to save money on the premier package I would have told you to downgrade or go fly a kite


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> No offense. But if you called up stating COVID income issues and were looking to save money on the premier package I would have told you to downgrade or go fly a kite


Well there has to be a reason why they don't do that.


----------



## bjlc

well right now i have no premiums and my discounts had run out and I asked today for a covid discount and was told NO..
i got free hbo for 3 months.. but no discounts.. and I haven't called them in months either.. nothing..nothing at all.. and i have total choice plus.. grandfathered.. so its not like I have a lot of room to cut..


----------



## MysteryMan

bjlc said:


> well right now i have no premiums and my discounts had run out and I asked today for a covid discount and was told NO..
> i got free hbo for 3 months.. but no discounts.. and I haven't called them in months either.. nothing..nothing at all.. and i have total choice plus.. grandfathered.. so its not like I have a lot of room to cut..


Things could be worse. Your DIRECTV bill could be printed in Spanish and reading it could be considered viewing a PPV.


----------



## Glenee

You are right MM. Just when you think they couldn't get any worse they manage to out do theirselves.


----------



## Doylize

Called the 877-999-1083 number and got $55 off a month for 12 months. I have choice,sports pack,4 receivers, and basic internet. I only upgraded from select 6 weeks ago. I had downgraded to select for the 1st time back in Jan after FB season.


----------



## krel

MysteryMan said:


> Things could be worse. Your DIRECTV bill could be printed in Spanish and reading it could be considered viewing a PPV.


shh don't give em any ideas. next they will charge for looking at the damm bill and prob charge more for english


----------



## rcodey

Called last week asking about 4K service . Rep did not know what 4K service was . She then asked if I would like Sunday Ticket and Max for free the rest of the season and Sports Pack free for 6 months . I took them both .


----------



## mke

Called today to cancel mlb auto renew and they gave me sunday ticket for free. I didnt even ask for it. I dont think people are watching the nfl so they are giveing it away

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## badmoth

I called the 877-999-1083 number this morning. I said I wanted to cancel. The rep offered $25 for 1 month. I've been a DirecTV customer since 2005 and I haven't changed equipment in 4 years. I canceled it. Screw it.


----------



## LittleBit007

I am still working on resolving issues that I am told is a ------ "Software Problem", but after I read this forum and other forums and social media platforms I think the problem is much greater than a "Software Problem". It is a Business Management Problem, which has eroded "Customer Service"! 

I logged onto our account and noticed that they partially corrected our bill - they finally recognized tat we shipped the Genie Lite back to ATT-DirecTV; consequently our bill dropped by ~ $105.00

Major League Baseball Season ended, so our bill will lower by another $30.00 to $35.00 per month. 

In my humble opinion since the MLB played 60 games for the season then the MLB Package should have been 37% of the normal season cost!!!!!

Our next bill due is rounded to $125.00 

I am happy that our bill will lower, but I am angry that we get "Raked Over the Coals" because of "Unfair Pricing"! 

Asian Telephone and Telegraph SUCKS!


----------



## dtv757

Cable cos are worse lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

got a 300.00 rewards card for sitting on the phone for 3 hours trying to get my package straightened out. since they had two packages overlapping on my acct. that was a big surprize!!! the rep did try and help but he was clueless as to what was going on and didn't know how to deal with the situation. i give him credit for being honest and atleast trying before i was transfered


----------



## badmoth

I posted on 10/22 (Post #2741) that I canceled. My service would terminate on 11/14. 

On 10/30 I had a voicemail saying to call the number for a DirecTV special offer. I called the number and I was offered $79.99/month but it sounded like a scam. So I hung up and called the regular number 844-359-8991. I explained the scam offer to the rep and he transferred me (presumably to retention). This time the guy gave me $60 off (per month) for a year. What a difference a week makes! So I'm back with DirecTV but I never really left.


----------



## bnwrx

So our $45 discount expired in October....called 844-359-8991, on the prompt asked for retention, was connected to Loyalty. Some conversation resulted in an offer of $35 off per month for 12 months with no contract. Took the offer. DTV, for us, is still expensive, but ultimately we accept that because of all the HD programming and all the channels it offers compared to other choices. Been a customer since 1996.


----------



## krel

bnwrx said:


> So our $45 discount expired in October....called 844-359-8991, on the prompt asked for retention, was connected to Loyalty. Some conversation resulted in an offer of $35 off per month for 12 months with no contract. Took the offer. DTV, for us, is still expensive, but ultimately we accept that because of all the HD programming and all the channels it offers compared to other choices. Been a customer since 1996.


I choose dtv for the PQ vs cable and better dvr service. Now csrs is less to be desired. And I do love the genie dvr


----------



## Christopher Gould

i got $45 off for 12 months had $60 off for 12 months last year this varies year to year
also got hbo and epix free for 3 months i usually get $5 off hbo max stars sho for 6 months


----------



## dtv757

krel said:


> I choose dtv for the PQ vs cable and better dvr service. Now csrs is less to be desired. And I do love the genie dvr


Agreed better PQ .

I compared my local cable co to DirecTV on same TV and NBA waa unwatchable microblocks everywhere.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kb301

I had $80 worth of discounts roll off this month so I called the loyalty # I have, 800-824-9077, to see what they had. They offered me $60 off per month for 12 months with no contract. It was a 5 minute call, well worth my time. I have the Xtra (all included) package with 5 receivers.


----------



## highheater

I don't want the world. Just a new receiver without any service contract and no further commitment. 

I have had Direct TV since at least 1999 and a HR-20 receiver since 2008. I have a grandfathered CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC package with SPORTS package and MLB Extra Innings auto renewal. My current bill is $131 (without MLB) with an additional $10 each for HD and DVR service. I don't have the receiver connected to the internet and have no immediate desire to do so. I have only a 1 room operation now but might expand later to 2 rooms. I would like to be able to watch 4K content in the future esp. football games. I use the Quick tune feature religiously and wonder if the feature is avaialbe with any or all new receivers or remote controls.

As of now the channel changes are excruciating slow (min 5 seconds max 10-12 seconds). The menu dumps hang up frequently. After reading around here I think I'd like a Genie HR-54 receiver and any necessary dish update.

What is the best way to go about and secure a new receiver (and any necessary dish update) without signing up for a service contract and no further commitment?

I am ready to cancel if necessary at least until the next MLB season.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## studechip

highheater said:


> I don't want the world. Just a new receiver without any service contract and no further commitment.
> 
> I have had Direct TV since at least 1999 and a HR-20 receiver since 2008. I have a grandfathered CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC package with SPORTS package and MLB Extra Innings auto renewal. My current bill is $131 (without MLB) with an additional $10 each for HD and DVR service. I don't have the receiver connected to the internet and have no immediate desire to do so. I have only a 1 room operation now but might expand later to 2 rooms. I would like to be able to watch 4K content in the future esp. football games. I use the Quick tune feature religiously and wonder if the feature is avaialbe with any or all new receivers or remote controls.
> 
> As of now the channel changes are excruciating slow (min 5 seconds max 10-12 seconds). The menu dumps hang up frequently. After reading around here I think I'd like a Genie HR-54 receiver and any necessary dish update.
> 
> What is the best way to go about and secure a new receiver (and any necessary dish update) without signing up for a service contract and no further commitment?
> 
> I am ready to cancel if necessary at least until the next MLB season.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


You could get a replacement at no cost or commitment by calling and saying the HR20 is dead and won't even boot up. The best you will get is an HR24. If you want a Genie it will 99.9% likely cost you a two year commitment. If you get a C61k for 4k you will definitely get a commitment and you will most likely have to pay for the client. You might get the Genie for free.


----------



## krel

studechip said:


> You could get a replacement at no cost or commitment by calling and saying the HR20 is dead and won't even boot up. The best you will get is an HR24. If you want a Genie it will 99.9% likely cost you a two year commitment. If you get a C61k for 4k you will definitely get a commitment and you will most likely have to pay for the client. You might get the Genie for free.


I got the genie 2 with 2 4k minis free. With a two year.. though the genie 2 with 1 hd mini was close to 700 smackers. I don't understand atts way of thinking.. the only way I would do another 2 year if I was treated like a new customer and got discounts


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> Agreed better PQ .
> 
> I compared my local cable co to DirecTV on same TV and NBA waa unwatchable microblocks everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


we have the 292 inch sammy wall t.v.. when we had spectrum hooked up to it it was a freaking nightmare. since spectrum compresses everything so badly it was macro blocking all over the place.. it was so bad it look like a VHS copy of the show we were trying to watch. but with DTV the PQ is awsome. not being a fan boy of DTV because not all of the channels on DTV are perfect either as some are still in SD. but the ones i watch are in HD or 4K and those ones have awsome PQ... even the audio don't sound squashed to hell. seeing the HD on DTV at times is almost like watching it in 4K that's how good there HD is


----------



## TheRatPatrol

krel said:


> we have the 292 inch sammy wall t.v


Holy big TV Batman!


----------



## longhorn23

Omg that's amazing! I'm jealous! I thought I was doing well with 77 inch OLED until reading this. lol.. Congrats on the purchase! If you don't mind me asking, how much was it? And could you post a picture or video?



krel said:


> we have the 292 inch sammy wall t.v.. when we had spectrum hooked up to it it was a freaking nightmare. since spectrum compresses everything so badly it was macro blocking all over the place.. it was so bad it look like a VHS copy of the show we were trying to watch. but with DTV the PQ is awsome. not being a fan boy of DTV because not all of the channels on DTV are perfect either as some are still in SD. but the ones i watch are in HD or 4K and those ones have awsome PQ... even the audio don't sound squashed to hell. seeing the HD on DTV at times is almost like watching it in 4K that's how good there HD is


----------



## DirectMan

I just called Loyalty as my $45 / month discount just rolled off. I had the grandfathered package Choice XTRA Classic. She said that all they could do for me was a $35 discount for 12 months but if I switched my package to XTRA she would be able to credit me the $10 / month for both DVR and HD ongoing or $20 /month total. So in total $55 / month Loyalty discount for the next 12 months. Choice XTRA Classic is essentially the same as XTRA so no change in channels. Since my plan is going up $8 + $2 in January it essentially is what I have been paying this year. $108 / month in total for 4 receivers.


----------



## krel

TheRatPatrol said:


> Holy big TV Batman!


Let's just say I'm in my glory . Watching the la rams now and its like there in the living room


----------



## DirectMan

DirectMan said:


> I just called Loyalty as my $45 / month discount just rolled off. I had the grandfathered package Choice XTRA Classic. She said that all they could do for me was a $35 discount for 12 months but if I switched my package to XTRA she would be able to credit me the $10 / month for both DVR and HD ongoing or $20 /month total. So in total $55 / month Loyalty discount for the next 12 months. Choice XTRA Classic is essentially the same as XTRA so no change in channels. Since my plan is going up $8 + $2 in January it essentially is what I have been paying this year. $108 / month in total for 4 receivers.


I just reviewed the detailed order that ATT just sent me. Everything was correct except the mention of a two year extension of my agreement and the Early Termination Fee EFT. Of course no mention was made to me in the call about the extension. I think it is just ATT sticking it to people illegally so I will just ignore it. I think they mentioned a 12 month extension last year in my confirmation. I though that they would only extend the commitment if you received new equipment which were an upgrade.


----------



## b4pjoe

Call and ask about the extension. Every detailed order I get says I agreed to a new 24 month agreement but I've checked and there was no new agreement except for the time I upgraded hardware.


----------



## DirectMan

b4pjoe said:


> Call and ask about the extension. Every detailed order I get says I agreed to a new 24 month agreement but I've checked and there was no new agreement except for the time I upgraded hardware.


I called as you recommended and she checked and said that there was no extension and that I am out of contract. So it was ATT order summary that is incorrect.


----------



## codespy

DirectMan said:


> I called as you recommended and she checked and said that there was no extension and that I am out of contract. So it was ATT order summary that is incorrect.


Hopefully she added notes to your account indicating such. I always ask the CSR's do that when there's an issue, so a future phone call to a CSR can see the past notes if the problem persists.


----------



## krel

longhorn23 said:


> Omg that's amazing! I'm jealous! I thought I was doing well with 77 inch OLED until reading this. lol.. Congrats on the purchase! If you don't mind me asking, how much was it? And could you post a picture or video?


When I get it set up after the move I'll gladly post pics of it. Are you sitting down. One panel is close to 20 grand and I got 65 panels a couple for backup in case one fails then theres the processor to make all of the panels work. It was over a million after it was all said and done. You won't find it in best buy either as its a commercial display


----------



## Glenee

^^^ I thought I had a love for Video, but I just can't even begin to hang with that.
Awesome, Awesome, Awesome.


----------



## DSWFL

Called Loyalty number Wednesday morning and talked with CSR Amy in Kentucky. At first it was $ 35 off a month for 12 months; then she said hold on and I ended up getting $ 65 off a month all included for 12 months !!. been a customer for 17 years and do the annual phone call thing. This was by far the best I've ever got. Bill is now just over $ 101 a month !


----------



## dtv757

Any black Friday specials ? Lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teetertotter

DSWFL said:


> Called Loyalty number Wednesday morning and talked with CSR Amy in Kentucky. At first it was $ 35 off a month for 12 months; then she said hold on and I ended up getting $ 65 off a month all included for 12 months !!. been a customer for 17 years and do the annual phone call thing. This was by far the best I've ever got. Bill is now just over $ 101 a month !


So, what package do you have and include internet? Have some details? Sounds like it is to good to be true and did you get a e-mail back with confirmation and check your acct to see if did happen?


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> Any black Friday specials ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Freeview weekend


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> Cable cos are worse lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I dunno Asian telephone and telegraph makes spectrum look good


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> Any black Friday specials ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


it all depends on how pissed you are at them. i swear there trained to piss you off and then to top it all off upsell you more crap. i always tell em i don't want anything from ATT and that DTV is bad enough. but do they listen NOPE!!!


----------



## krel

one might want to try using the my ATT app and getting rid of some extras they might get a discount that way to if the CSR'S wont budge.


----------



## dtv757

krel said:


> it all depends on how pissed you are at them. i swear there trained to piss you off and then to top it all off upsell you more crap. i always tell em i don't want anything from ATT and that DTV is bad enough. but do they listen NOPE!!!


I did call and they said I had too many.promos lol
Which I do have a lot lol. But they were friendly

I called my  cable broadband company and those  lied said I was getting a " lower "price but raised my bill. Will be spending Monday screaming at them lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> I did call and they said I had too many.promos lol
> Which I do have a lot lol. But they were friendly
> 
> I called my  cable broadband company and those  lied said I was getting a " lower "price but raised my bill. Will be spending Monday screaming at them lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


lets just say i was infuriated with em at that point, after all of the techs excuses of not wanting to install a power inserter for the HR 54 leaving me sitting there watching the black screen of death with the moronic blue globe on it with 771 error code until finally one night it gave me the 775 error code. lets say it took 3 months to get a power inserter installed. and i had to file an FCC complaint and demand i get one installed by a vet tech. that nonsense should have not took that long. now the genie 2 is a different novel!!! i kept hearing from the techs what a POS it is and why i didn't want it and all the time i'll be spending on the phone with ATT yelling and screaming at them LOL. that took another 8 tries. then i had the tech that didnt want to park next to my loft and made excuses and left. that happened twice. finally i told him to go F himself. filed an FCC complaint against em. and finally got it installed. even the last tech tried the same story about why i didn't want it. i told him if he didn't install it then i would call and he would be fired and it's noted on my acct. i had better luck with the genie 2 so far i haven't had to call in at all!!! i have so many promo's on my acct there loosing money on me... i got a 10.00 off my bill just for asking if i was calling asian telephone and telegragh. i made her day i made her laugh as she was in merica. i told her about the over seas reps. and she told me she heard it all of the time...


----------



## dtv757

My genie 2 works 0 issues (knocks on wood) 
Only wish it was LCC compatible. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

yea about to file an FCC complaint on by broadband company. over 1 hour wait then they person refused to send me to a supervisor


----------



## DSWFL

Teetertotter said:


> So, what package do you have and include internet? Have some details? Sounds like it is to good to be true and did you get a e-mail back with confirmation and check your acct to see if did happen?


Lots of questions Teeter...... Xtra pkg., no internet, checked and all is good. $ 101.48 a month...... $ 65 off a month, $ 7.44 in taxes on top of that...... so $ 72.44 off a month for 12 months. the CSR was a sweetheart...... be kind and they will take care of you.... no need to scream, be indignant.....everyone have a great day !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atfree

DTV has been responding to FB comments on their posts about poor service, high prices, etc. Basically they invite you to connect with a "Social Media Specialist" via chat. From what I've seen, everyone that posts a negative comments, gets an invitation to reach out and discuss with them. 

I gave it a shot, told them I'd been a customer since 2003, with HDDVR with 4 mini clients, Starz, Epix, Sunday Ticket, etc. Basically said I was tired of seeing new customer deals at much lower prices, etc, and received regular offers from Spectrum for cheaper service. 

I connected with a very nice Social Media Specialist who, after some brief give-and-take, gave me $60 off per month for 12 months. I went on my account this morning to verify and, sure enough, the $60x12 discount is on my account. 

Funnily enough, I had reached out to them about a month ago and was instantly rebuffed regarding any discounts.


----------



## rrew

DSWFL said:


> Called Loyalty number Wednesday morning and talked with CSR Amy in Kentucky. At first it was $ 35 off a month for 12 months; then she said hold on and I ended up getting $ 65 off a month all included for 12 months !!. been a customer for 17 years and do the annual phone call thing. This was by far the best I've ever got. Bill is now just over $ 101 a month !


Would you post the loyalty number? I have seen at least 4 different numbers. I have been a subscriber since 1994 and USSB. I want some loyalty now!


----------



## GekkoDBS

atfree said:


> DTV has been responding to FB comments on their posts about poor service, high prices, etc. Basically they invite you to connect with a "Social Media Specialist" via chat. From what I've seen, everyone that posts a negative comments, gets an invitation to reach out and discuss with them.
> 
> I gave it a shot, told them I'd been a customer since 2003, with HDDVR with 4 mini clients, Starz, Epix, Sunday Ticket, etc. Basically said I was tired of seeing new customer deals at much lower prices, etc, and received regular offers from Spectrum for cheaper service.
> 
> I connected with a very nice Social Media Specialist who, after some brief give-and-take, gave me $60 off per month for 12 months. I went on my account this morning to verify and, sure enough, the $60x12 discount is on my account.
> 
> Funnily enough, I had reached out to them about a month ago and was instantly rebuffed regarding any discounts.


Do you have to start the conversation on Twitter to get the link to the chat specialist or is there a dedicated link on the Directv website and if so can you post it here please?


----------



## GekkoDBS

codespy said:


> Hopefully she added notes to your account indicating such. I always ask the CSR's do that when there's an issue, so a future phone call to a CSR can see the past notes if the problem persists.


Called the 888 Philippines office number, gave me a $70 credit for 12 months, a question for the veterans here, I called the Loyalty department and I asked them if I decide to downgrade my package from Premier later in the year, would I lose the credit because it is written as a "Premier-All Included" credit, not written as a loyalty credit. The rep told me as long as the final price with all of the extra charges (receiver charges/taxes etc.) is not less than $140 per month before the credit is applied it won't be taken away, is this true in your experience?

Also a tip that might work for you, I was getting nowhere with the Philippines office in my previous 5 or 6 calls, I set up a chat on the Directv website, selected billing issues, explained to the chat person what I was trying to do, he asked for my number and that he would have someone call me back, the Philippines office called, transferred me to what they referred to as a supervisor or senior specialist in that same foreign office and he seemed to have more power in what he could offer, might be different if you try this method but even if you don't go through chat first, when you call the foreign office, ask to speak with a supervisor right away.


----------



## longhorn23

GordonGekko said:


> Called the 888 Philippines office number, gave me a $70 credit for 12 months, a question for the veterans here, I called the Loyalty department and I asked them if later in the year I decided to downgrade my package from Premier, would I lose the credit because it is written as a "Premier-All Included" credit, not written as a loyalty credit. The rep told me as long as the final price with all of the extra charges (receiever charges/taxes etc.) is not less than $140 per month before the credit is applied it won't be taken away, is this true in your experience?
> 
> Also a tip that might work for you, I was getting nowhere with the Philippines office in my previous 5 or 6 calls, I set up a chat on the Directv website, selected billing issues, explained to the chat person what I was trying to do, he asked for my number and that he would have someone call me back, the Philippines office called, transferred me to what they referred to as a supervisor or senior specialist in that same foreign office and he seemed to have more power in what he could offer, might be different if you try this method but even if you don't go through chat first, when you call the foreign office, ask to speak with a supervisor right away.


what is the 888 number you used?


----------



## GekkoDBS

longhorn23 said:


> what is the 888 number you used?


888-333-0804


----------



## rrew

Can anyone identify the correct loyalty phone number? I have now collected 6 from various posts:
877-999-1083
866-595-2871
844-359-8991
800-824-9077
800-288-2020
888-333-0804

Can they all be good loyalty numbers?


----------



## dtv757

rrew said:


> Can anyone identify the correct loyalty phone number? I have now collected 6 from various posts:
> 877-999-1083
> 866-595-2871
> 844-359-8991
> 800-824-9077
> 800-288-2020
> 888-333-0804
> 
> Can the all be good loyalty numbers?


I have used 800 824 9077 before

Not sure about the others

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

877-999-1083


----------



## dtv757

I got it, Try" 867-5 3 Oh 9."  jk jk

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrew

dtv757 said:


> I got it, Try" 867-5 3 Oh 9."  jk jk
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


But I don't want to talk to Jenny (unless she is a DTV Loyalty person).


----------



## DR2420

For loyalty/retention I always use 800-824-9077


----------



## jamieh1

I always call regular 1800 Directv then say cancel service then at prompt when ask if canceling because you are moving I say no. 
Then calls goes to retention.


----------



## BrucePadgett

I just got a deal on Starz at $6.99/mo. for a year from a frontline CSR at 800-531-5000. The loyalty department didn’t have it to offer.


----------



## krel

After a moron removed my programming from my acct and re ad it to reset the box I lost my first years discounts and they could not re ad em. I told em to shove it and canceled


----------



## GekkoDBS

krel said:


> After a moron removed my programming from my acct and re ad it to reset the box I lost my first years discounts and they could not re ad em. I told em to shove it and canceled


My anecdotal experience is that the customer service has taken a major quality hit, obviously moving some of it to the Philippines might be the first signal that this company is about to hit an iceberg.


----------



## krel

GordonGekko said:


> My anecdotal experience is that the customer service has taken a major quality hit, obviously moving some of it to the Philippines might be the first signal that this company is about to hit an iceberg.


I often wondered how long att will be around csrs suck


----------



## compnurd

CSRs at every company suck.


----------



## b4pjoe

krel said:


> After a moron removed my programming from my acct and re ad it to reset the box I lost my first years discounts and they could not re ad em. I told em to shove it and canceled


How any times have you canceled DirecTV now?


----------



## krel

b4pjoe said:


> How any times have you canceled DirecTV now?


this is the second time and the last time. ever since att bought em the price has sky rocketed and the customer service went to hell. not worth the headaches to me!!! theres better providers with well trained csr's that are in america for about a half the cost depending on where you are


----------



## krel

GordonGekko said:


> My anecdotal experience is that the customer service has taken a major quality hit, obviously moving some of it to the Philippines might be the first signal that this company is about to hit an iceberg.


my other view would be is that dtv is sinking faster than the titanic


----------



## krel

compnurd said:


> CSRs at every company suck.


i agree but some are less evil than others


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> CSRs at every company suck.


Perhaps but the difference with many here is that in our own anecdotal experiences, we see how it has gotten worse over the many years we have been with Directv.

Not to divert this thread but a smart company could greatly improve customer service by keeping it in America, eliminating the "how are you" chit chat, eliminating the talking points script that they run through every single time you call, just "Hello, what is your problem", identify quickly whether you can solve that problem, if not immediately move the customer to the department that can possibly fix it.


----------



## GekkoDBS

krel said:


> my other view would be is that dtv is sinking faster than the titanic


Being that I am on the ship with you, I can't say that your view is incorrect either, I was reading an article about the Hollywood backlash against the Warner Brothers decision to offer their flagship 2021 movies immediately to HBO Max, we don't know yet if this will turn out to be a mistake but the article referred to what they deemed to be the mistake of ATT buying Directv and basically neglecting it.


----------



## James Long

krel said:


> my other view would be is that dtv is sinking faster than the titanic


DIRECTV has more than a few hours of life left. At least a few more years at the current subscriber loss rate.


----------



## atfree

GordonGekko said:


> Do you have to start the conversation on Twitter to get the link to the chat specialist or is there a dedicated link on the Directv website and if so can you post it here please?


Just respond to any post from Directv on FB with a negative comment about pricing, service, etc. The post I responded to wss just a generic post D made about On Demand movies. Multiple people posted negative comments and D responded to every one including mine.

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

James Long said:


> DIRECTV has more than a few hours of life left. At least a few more years at the current subscriber loss rate.


Its sad that att ran it into the ground. With customer service as bad as it is I really think att itself has a few hours left. Thanks to att dtv really became the sewer if tv service


----------



## codespy

I might be luckier than some, since I'm on Legacy DirecTV billing not ATT, and I can usually get a rep located in the USA and not overseas. I've had a couple issues at different times with the newer regime, but I've had several good experiences too.

Prior to ATT taking over, most experiences with CSR's were good, but I had a couple that weren't, so it's not like the past (pre-ATT) was perfect either.

Several things we liked with DirecTV were put to an end with ATT- the referral program, subbing to HD Extra Pack every 3 months for free, and the Nomad/Genie go that ended Nov 10, 2016 (*almost 1.5yrs after ATT took over in July, 2015). *I use to be able to do content from all of my DVR's, not just the Genie in the current mobileDVR.

I have to call in December here and try to re-up my 12 month discount as the last CSR advised me to do back in September. I'll post my results.


----------



## GekkoDBS

codespy said:


> I might be luckier than some, since I'm on Legacy DirecTV billing not ATT, and I can usually get a rep located in the USA and not overseas. I've had a couple issues at different times with the newer regime, but I've had several good experiences too.
> 
> Prior to ATT taking over, most experiences with CSR's were good, but I had a couple that weren't, so it's not like the past (pre-ATT) was perfect either.
> 
> Several things we liked with DirecTV were put to an end with ATT- the referral program, subbing to HD Extra Pack every 3 months for free, and the Nomad/Genie go that ended Nov 10, 2016 (*almost 1.5yrs after ATT took over in July, 2015). *I use to be able to do content from all of my DVR's, not just the Genie in the current mobileDVR.
> 
> I have to call in December here and try to re-up my 12 month discount as the last CSR advised me to do back in September. I'll post my results.


If you do call the foreign office, make sure they give you a reference number 1-(12 digits)-R-2, make certain it is in that format, if you don't see the credit listed in your account activity, there is a good chance they reconnected you without giving you what they promised.

If you can't get a reference number, ask that they detail everything in the notes, if they write what they say, a loyalty rep should be able to honor it.


----------



## Douglas Strate

Any time that I call ATT about DTV services I use the direct number for loyalty. I have always reached a USA rep and they have been very accommodating. If you call the normal DTV number you will always get someone overseas, spend hours on the phone and get zero accomplished. Another way you can get into the loyalty department is when you call and enter your account number just say cancel service after the voice prompt. Automatically gets you routed to loyalty department. Don't waste your time talking to people on another planet. The other thing you should always do is to get a first name and id number of the rep you worked with and keep notes.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Douglas Strate said:


> Any time that I call ATT about DTV services I use the direct number for loyalty. I have always reached a USA rep and they have been very accommodating. If you call the normal DTV number you will always get someone overseas, spend hours on the phone and get zero accomplished. Another way you can get into the loyalty department is when you call and enter your account number just say cancel service after the voice prompt. Automatically gets you routed to loyalty department. Don't waste your time talking to people on another planet. The other thing you should always do is to get a first name and id number of the rep you worked with and keep notes.


Many examples on this board and others where the foreign team has been able to deliver higher $ credits than the US Loyalty team was offering.


----------



## krel

Douglas Strate said:


> Any time that I call ATT about DTV services I use the direct number for loyalty. I have always reached a USA rep and they have been very accommodating. If you call the normal DTV number you will always get someone overseas, spend hours on the phone and get zero accomplished. Another way you can get into the loyalty department is when you call and enter your account number just say cancel service after the voice prompt. Automatically gets you routed to loyalty department. Don't waste your time talking to people on another planet. The other thing you should always do is to get a first name and id number of the rep you worked with and keep notes.


the loyalty dept made no effort to keep me!!!


----------



## Glenee

krel said:


> the loyalty dept made no effort to keep me!!!


Me either and I was not a problem child.
It's just the AT&T business model. I have said it before here and i will say it again. AT&T is the closest to organized crime you will find in the USA of the larger Business's.
I keep hoping I will come back here and see something to bring me back to Directv, but I know in the back of my mind that will not happen.
But I do hope someone will take Directv off their hands and try to run a legit, customer orientated service.


----------



## tparker24

Just got my $50 promo extended for another year, via Chat. 

I went to my ATT account, clicked Chat, and typed "promotions". That transferred the chat to a "specialist for account support". He said I was a loyal customer, with a perfect record, and he took care of me with no hassles.

(Much easier than last year, when I had to actually Cancel, and then got a sweet deal from "callback".)


----------



## videojanitor

tparker24 said:


> Just got my $50 promo extended for another year, via Chat.
> 
> I went to my ATT account, clicked Chat, and typed "promotions". That transferred the chat to a "specialist for account support". He said I was a loyal customer, with a perfect record, and he took care of me with no hassles.


Interesting how everyone has a different experience. I just tried the method detailed above, but got nowhere as the CSR said that they were only able to offer "small" promotions, like premium channels. If I wanted to extend the $50 promo, she said I would need to call the Loyalty Dept (not available via chat, she said).


----------



## slovell

I tried chat Monday and Tuesday and was offered a monthly reduction of $2.50 with a one year commitment which I declined on Monday. Tuesday I was offered a one time $20 reduction with a two year commitment which I also declined. I called Retention later in the day on Tuesday (yesterday) and was offered a $60 a month loyalty reduction with no commitment. I was on the phone with Retention for around 15 minutes total and talked to a very nice, helpful young lady named Cherise. When I tried Chat on Monday I was on hold several times for over an hour and a half total. When I tried Chat again Tuesday I was on hold for almost an hour. Both for essentially nothing but a waste of my time. Calling Retention was a pleasant experience compared to Chat. All I had to tell Cherise was that my bill has gotten too high for my fixed income budget and I was considering moving to YouTube TV to get my bill back down to where it was affordable but didn't really want to cancel Directv. She gave me the Loyalty discount immediately, a comfirmation number, and when to call back next year to keep receiving it. Amazing, I was stunned. No begging, no lying, no threatening to cancel. She fixed me right up. IMHO Chat is a complete waste of time. IMHO Retention results depend on who takes your call.


----------



## videojanitor

Thanks for relating your experience. May I ask the number you called? In my chat yesterday, I was told to call 800-288-2020. I haven’t done it yet though.


----------



## slovell

I tried 800-531-5000 with no answer.
Then tried 800-824-9077 and asked the robot for Retention. You'll need to have your acct # and 4 digit pin # handy as you'll be asked for them.
800-288-2020 is the number I call for my AT&T internet and phone service. I've never used it for Directv service.


----------



## bnwrx

thats the legacy number for Directv...you're lucky to still be with them....

Nigel with Ayrton...nice!


----------



## Getteau

Hopefully this helps people looking for numbers. Over the years here are the retention numbers I've used and they still seem to match what's in the thread

If you are still on old DTV billing and haven't been migrated to AT&T Billing - 800-824-9077
If you account has been migrated to AT&T billing - 877-999-1083.

Until earlier this year, I used to have accounts on both and the retention groups could only do their magic for the accounts on their side (i.e. DTV retention couldn't touch my AT&T account and AT&T retention couldn't touch my DTV account). YMMV


----------



## slovell

bnwrx said:


> thats the legacy number for Directv...you're lucky to still be with them....
> 
> Nigel with Ayrton...nice!


Ayrton was reading all the info on Nigel's Williams dash and studying the cockpit during his ride back to the pits. Ah, the good old days. 
I've been migrated to AT&T billing so I guess that number works either way now or I just got lucky for a change.


----------



## videojanitor

Getteau said:


> Hopefully this helps people looking for numbers. Over the years here are the retention numbers I've used and they still seem to match what's in the thread [...]
> 
> If you account has been migrated to AT&T billing - 877-999-1083.


Hey thanks! I used this number and it worked for me. A very pleasant person answered and was quite helpful -- I got a $40/mo. discount for 12 mos. Previously had a $50 discount, but can't complain about this. :thumbsup:


----------



## krel

filed an FCC complaint and was let out of the contract with no ETF fee's. after explaining how bad the CSR'S are. and the lady of the office of the president agreed with me. we also talked about alot of stuff that either one of us understood why it is how it is. like the money grab on there so called lease fee i could see if i broke something then being charged for it..


----------



## krel

videojanitor said:


> Hey thanks! I used this number and it worked for me. A very pleasant person answered and was quite helpful -- I got a $40/mo. discount for 12 mos. Previously had a $50 discount, but can't complain about this. :thumbsup:


were they in america or from another planet. that makes all of the difference in the world also. they still have some DTV reps from the good ole days also that helps to.


----------



## videojanitor

krel said:


> were they in america or from another planet. that makes all of the difference in the world also. they still have some DTV reps from the good ole days also that helps to.


She said she was in West Virginia.


----------



## James Long

videojanitor said:


> She said she was in West Virginia.


I believe the classic answer was the CSR who was in "Pennsylvania, in the state of Philadelphia". More like the state of confusion. 

DIRECTV does have US based call centers ... but there are times where overseas call centers are used.

My annoyance (not with DIRECTV) are CSRs who call me by the wrong name. They ask me my full name then call me "Mr James" for the rest of the call. Uh, "Mr Long". But that isn't an indicator of their location - just an indicator of their culture. Of course with work from home, I hear a lot of background sounds. My favorite was on a call with a phone company where I could hear a rooster crowing throughout the call. It could have been a ring tone ... but it crowed different a couple of times. When I asked about it the agent put his phone on mute without responding.

Fun on the phone.


----------



## codespy

All my calls since April this year to tech support/loyalty department at DirecTV have been to CSR’s working from their home in the USA, even as recently as Tuesday morning this week. It’s been pretty quiet in the background when talking to them. Calling those two departments in the indicated timeframe has yielded nothing from overseas, at least for me.


----------



## dtv757

codespy said:


> All my calls since April this year to tech support/loyalty department at DirecTV have been to CSR's working from their home in the USA, even as recently as Tuesday morning this week. It's been pretty quiet in the background when talking to them. Calling those two departments in the indicated timeframe has yielded nothing from overseas, at least for me.


I never get overseas either

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

James Long said:


> I believe the classic answer was the CSR who was in "Pennsylvania, in the state of Philadelphia". More like the state of confusion.
> 
> DIRECTV does have US based call centers ... but there are times where overseas call centers are used.
> 
> My annoyance (not with DIRECTV) are CSRs who call me by the wrong name. They ask me my full name then call me "Mr James" for the rest of the call. Uh, "Mr Long". But that isn't an indicator of their location - just an indicator of their culture. Of course with work from home, I hear a lot of background sounds. My favorite was on a call with a phone company where I could hear a rooster crowing throughout the call. It could have been a ring tone ... but it crowed different a couple of times. When I asked about it the agent put his phone on mute without responding.
> 
> Fun on the phone.


My annoyance with the overseas call centers is they can't understand English and that one hand has no clue what the other one is doing. As one time I needed a replacement box drop shipped via FedEx and what does this clown do sets up a whole brand new install with another 2 year. The tech that did my original install asked me why I needed another install. I told him you ask me and we will both know. I told him I just needed a replacement box shipped via FedEx. Then I told him I freaking hate dealing with the csrs he said the same thing he hates em to. Then after they have you mad they want to try and sell you more att crap even after you don't want it


----------



## krel

James Long said:


> I believe the classic answer was the CSR who was in "Pennsylvania, in the state of Philadelphia". More like the state of confusion.
> 
> DIRECTV does have US based call centers ... but there are times where overseas call centers are used.
> 
> My annoyance (not with DIRECTV) are CSRs who call me by the wrong name. They ask me my full name then call me "Mr James" for the rest of the call. Uh, "Mr Long". But that isn't an indicator of their location - just an indicator of their culture. Of course with work from home, I hear a lot of background sounds. My favorite was on a call with a phone company where I could hear a rooster crowing throughout the call. It could have been a ring tone ... but it crowed different a couple of times. When I asked about it the agent put his phone on mute without responding.
> 
> Fun on the phone.


Mine was over seas most of the time. God how I hated dealing with them clueless wonders from another planet


----------



## slovell

I got a call center in Mexico once and couldn't hear the guy over the mariachi music from the party going on in the background.


----------



## man00

try (866)595-1331


----------



## bjdotson

Called 877-999-1083 since discount rolled off last month. Got $45 per month off for a year with no commitment. Asked about premium promotions and got 4 months of Showtime/Movie Channel free.


----------



## harsh

It may be interesting to note whether DIRECTV customers are getting routed differently from AT&T customers. Most who are getting US reps would seem to be DIRECTV customers.


----------



## GekkoDBS

harsh said:


> It may be interesting to note whether DIRECTV customers are getting routed differently from AT&T customers. Most who are getting US reps would seem to be DIRECTV customers.


Opposite over here.


----------



## krel

harsh said:


> It may be interesting to note whether DIRECTV customers are getting routed differently from AT&T customers. Most who are getting US reps would seem to be DIRECTV customers.


i know that if you complain to much then you'll get routed to the US reps after 3-4 tries with the ones over seas from another planet


----------



## linuspbmo

All my discounts expired on Jan 8th bringing me up to $160 a month. I called and talked to retention but they just offered a $10 off a month and a $10 one time credit. I set up a cancellation date at the end of my billing cycle and three days later they called me. They started low but after a few minutes they offered $50 a month off for a year with no contract. I kept asking for a better deal so he offered a $100 gift card and three free months of HBO/HBO MAX. Not a bad return for 30 minutes on the phone. I am a 20 year customer on auto billing.


----------



## whorne

linuspbmo said:


> All my discounts expired on Jan 8th bringing me up to $160 a month. I called and talked to retention but they just offered a $10 off a month and a $10 one time credit. I set up a cancellation date at the end of my billing cycle and three days later they called me. They started low but after a few minutes they offered $50 a month off for a year with no contract. I kept asking for a better deal so he offered a $100 gift card and three free months of HBO/HBO MAX. Not a bad return for 30 minutes on the phone. I am a 20 year customer on auto billing.


Good deal! It is a pain that you actually have to go through the cancel process to get a deal sometimes.


----------



## DukeBlue

I called 877-999-1083 and talked to Blake in Idaho today. He got me $50.00 off a month for a year with no contract.


----------



## TXD16

Okay, so just finished with this year's dog-and-pony show with DIRECTV (dialed regular number and stated "cancel service," so was immediately connected to loyalty/retentions) and ended up with $80 off my XTRA package for the next 12 months with no contract extension. Although that's $5 less discount than last year, it's close enough, so we'll be with them for yet another year, which will make 21 consecutive for us.


----------



## dtv757

TXD16 said:


> Okay, so just finished with this year's dog-and-pony show with DIRECTV (dialed regular number and stated "cancel service," so was immediately connected to loyalty/retentions) and ended up with $80 off my XTRA package for the next 12 months with no contract extension. Although that's $5 less discount than last year, it's close enough, so we'll be with them for yet another year, which will make 21 consecutive for us.


$80 off thats awsome

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LiQiCE

So I called to get my discount this year and the best they could offer me was $60 off a month. They said it was because I was in my last month of last year's promo. So I called back this month and they said they couldn't offer me anything more - and I setup a cancellation date of 2/27. I thought I would get a call from win back, but it has been 2 days now and I didn't get any call. 

Is there a number I can call for win back?

Or do they not have a win back offer anymore? If not I guess I will just disconnect. I am surprised they actually want me to send my one leased HR24 back to them.


----------



## TXD16

LiQiCE said:


> Is there a number I can call for win back?


$60/mo. is actually a pretty common discount offer. In any event, this is a link to a very lengthy thread that I recommend you actually start reading in reverse order from latest post to oldest as the more-recent phone numbers posted are, obviously, likely to be more successful: *DirecTV has crazy retention deals right now*
Good luck.


----------



## MysteryMan

LiQiCE said:


> So I called to get my discount this year and the best they could offer me was $60 off a month. They said it was because I was in my last month of last year's promo. So I called back this month and they said they couldn't offer me anything more - and I setup a cancellation date of 2/27. I thought I would get a call from win back, but it has been 2 days now and I didn't get any call.
> 
> Is there a number I can call for win back?
> 
> Or do they not have a win back offer anymore? If not I guess I will just disconnect. I am surprised they actually want me to send my one leased HR24 back to them.


 When you signed up with DIRECTV you knew what your costs would be. You don't want to pay full price for those costs and asked and received a discount. That discount is nearing it's end so you called and asked for another discount. DIRECTV offered you $60.00 off your bill a month and you refused their offer. You called again and tried to get more money off your bill and failed so you set up a cancellation date and then posted here to complain. I fail to see how you're the injured party?


----------



## omartinjordan

I've had Direct since about 2008. My latest promotion just ended yesterday so I called them about more promotions. Also, I have been moved to ATT. They didn't have any offers and wanted me to drop to a lower plan. I went ahead and scheduled the disconnect for the end of February. If they come back with an offer great and if not I guess I will finally have to switch to dish. I really don't want to but for $50 a month cheaper and guaranteed for 2 years it makes more sense. I get tired of every year having to do this. I wish they would stop with all the stuff for new customers and discounts and just set the same price for everyone. Take it or leave it.


----------



## MysteryMan

Did any of you people read your DIRECTV Residential Customer Agreement? If you had you would be familiar with the following... Payment: You will pay in advance, at our rates in effect at the time for all Service ordered by you or anyone who uses your Receiving Equipment or Authorized Device, with or without your permission, until the service is cancelled. Nowhere does it state that you are entitled to endless back to back discounts yet for some reason that's what a lot of people expect. Sounds like customer greed to me.


----------



## James Long

omartinjordan said:


> I wish they would stop with all the stuff for new customers and discounts and just set the same price for everyone. Take it or leave it.


I like "take it or leave it" pricing but getting there after decades of giving discounts is a challenge.

From a public relations standpoint they would need to reduce everyone's bill and say "this is our new lower no haggle price". That would include people who pay full price without complaint. Not knowing how many subscribers are actually getting a discount it is hard to say exactly where break even would be. 20 million subscribers with one million getting a $60 discount would be the same cost as giving all 20 million subscribers a $3 discount. So does public relations say "no $60 discounts - the no haggle price is $3 lower" annoying all the customers who have been trained to complain to get a discount? They might be able to get there over a few years by giving max $50 discounts then max $40 discounts etc. People who are accustomed to deeper discounts are going to be ticked.

Deep new customer discounts extended as retention offers to existing customers are hard to get away from once offered.



MysteryMan said:


> Nowhere does it state that you are entitled to endless back to back discounts yet for some reason that's what a lot of people expect.


Not a written policy in their Customer Agreement. But once the company says yes a few times it becomes an unwritten policy - and when that policy changes it doesn't matter if the customer complains to AT&T|DIRECTV, complains on the Internet for all to read or just quietly leaves for another provider. The company is going to take a hit.


----------



## omartinjordan

MysteryMan said:


> Did any of you people read your DIRECTV Residential Customer Agreement? If you had you would be familiar with the following... Payment: You will pay in advance, at our rates in effect at the time for all Service ordered by you or anyone who uses your Receiving Equipment or Authorized Device, with or without your permission, until the service is cancelled. Nowhere does it state that you are entitled to endless back to back discounts yet for some reason that's what a lot of people expect. Sounds like customer greed to me.


I didn't state that I was entitled to discounts. If they want to keep me they can offer one and if not then I will switch to dish network for at least 2 years because of the lower price and guaranteed pricing for 2 years. I am sure if they offered the same promotion that just expired which was $30 off a month they would still be making a profit. There are many options to choose from these days for tv. I would like to stay but at that price compared to what others offer is doesn't make sense. I have never actually scheduled a disconnect before so maybe they will call with something, who knows?


----------



## b4pjoe

MysteryMan said:


> Did any of you people read your DIRECTV Residential Customer Agreement? If you had you would be familiar with the following... Payment: You will pay in advance, at our rates in effect at the time for all Service ordered by you or anyone who uses your Receiving Equipment or Authorized Device, with or without your permission, until the service is cancelled. Nowhere does it state that you are entitled to endless back to back discounts yet for some reason that's what a lot of people expect. Sounds like customer greed to me.


So if you buy a new car you always pay full price because nowhere at the car lot does it have it in writing that you can get a discount if you ask?

From the mid 1990's when I signed up until about 3 years ago I never knew you could even get discounts so I paid full price for a good number of years. What is crazy is some people call and get an $80 per month discount offered on the first try on a lower end subscription while I was offered $20 on my Premier subscription. Had to beg to get it up to $30. It makes no sense the way they do it unless the computer just generates random amounts and you just have to be in a lucky spot when you call.


----------



## compnurd

b4pjoe said:


> So if you buy a new car you always pay full price because nowhere at the car lot does it have it in writing that you can get a discount if you ask?
> 
> From the mid 1990's when I signed up until about 3 years ago I never knew you could even get discounts so I paid full price for a good number of years. What is crazy is some people call and get an $80 per month discount offered on the first try on a lower end subscription while I was offered $20 on my Premier subscription. Had to beg to get it up to $30. It makes no sense the way they do it unless the computer just generates random amounts and you just have to be in a lucky spot when you call.


I would rather not.. If you go the Tesla route, there is no haggling. Hell the old Saturn model was the same.. It was awesome


----------



## bjlc

877-999-1083 is the number i called saved $65... devi is who i spoke to..


----------



## TXD16

MysteryMan said:


> Nowhere does it state that you are entitled to endless back to back discounts yet for some reason that's what a lot of people expect. Sounds like customer greed to me.


Bravo! I am in full support and agreement with your position, and on behalf of fellow DIRECTV clients and AT&T shareholders everywhere, I want to personally thank you for your apparent insistence on paying full price for a product that has easily negotiated discounts that are both widely and demonstrably available. By doing so, you, and others like you, not only have allowed me and a multitude of others to benefit from repeated service-cost discounts, but to also benefit from an approximate and consistent 7% dividend yield, but still not too sure where "entitled" enters the conversation as it appears you are the only one using that term. Oh, well.

As to the topic thread, no one is compelled to ask for discounts or not ask for them, so if someone is intimidated by the negotiating process, lacks negotiating skills, or simply believes they have some sort of "moral obligation" to pay a individual/company/corporation whatever they ask, then, of course, one is free to do so, just as I am free to price-negotiate with anyone and/or everyone with whom I choose.

The bottom line is that I will continue to negotiate during pretty much each and every transaction in which I am able, and will, therefore, continue to reap the benefits of those who simply think that they should pay what they are "ordered" to pay---and such is one of the many, many beauties and benefits of our capitalist system, so long as it continues to exist.

BTW, I would post screenshots/captures/links of my statements during a particular period a couple of years ago where I actually had a CREDIT balance for my XTRA package for around 10-11 months (yes, that means I had more credits on my DIRECTV service than I was being billed, so I was receiving service for free), but it might cause an explosion of heads among some in this thread.

Wax on, wax off, Danielson.


----------



## LiQiCE

MysteryMan said:


> When you signed up with DIRECTV you knew what your costs would be. You don't want to pay full price for those costs and asked and received a discount. That discount is nearing it's end so you called and asked for another discount. DIRECTV offered you $60.00 off your bill a month and you refused their offer. You called again and tried to get more money off your bill and failed so you set up a cancellation date and then posted here to complain. I fail to see how you're the injured party?


Who said I was the injured party? Its strictly business. If I'm not happy with the price, then I'll cancel the service. I've been a DirecTV customer for 20 years, but as the promotions have started to get worse, it is time to go somewhere else. If win back can give me a better deal, then I'll stay. I didn't post here to complain, I posted here to ask if there was a win back number I could call to get a better deal ... thats all.

When I signed up 20 years ago for Directv, the price was a lot lower, it has increasingly crept up, and there are a lot more options on the market.

Also when I called and was offered the $60/month discount, it was the DTV Loyalty rep that said I should call back in January and they would be able to offer me a larger discount. So thats what I did. I was simply following what they told me to do.

Again, not complaining - it is just business. I'm happy with the Directv service, but I don't really watch as much broadcast TV either, so the value to me personally is lower.


----------



## TXD16

LiQiCE said:


> Who said I was the injured party?


Ignore it. There is a very, very small handful of DIRECTV sycophants who believe that DIRECTV/AT&T can do no wrong.


----------



## compnurd

TXD16 said:


> Ignore it. There is a very, very small handful of DIRECTV sycophants who believe that DIRECTV/AT&T can do no wrong.


Oh it is not that at all. It is the majority here who are tired of the whining because they aren't getting discounts. Don't get them. Move on. Plenty of options out there


----------



## MysteryMan

compnurd said:


> Oh it is not that at all. It is the majority here who are tired of the whining because they aren't getting discounts. Don't get them. Move on. Plenty of options out there


Reminds me of the TV show "Queen for a Day". Down and out housewives begging for washing machines and dishwashers and complaining when they didn't win. While there's nothing wrong with customers asking for and getting discounts expecting them to never end is customer greed as I stated in post #2842. And for the record I don't have to ask for discounts. AT&T/DIRECTV offers me discounts monthly. I subscribe to Premier, Movies Extra , Epix , Protection Plan and 4K service. I used to subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket and MLB Extra Innings but with this kneeling nonsense during the playing of our National Anthem I was allowed out of my commitment by AT&T/DIRECTV. I've been out of contract with AT&T/DIRECTV since 2016. After AT&T purchased DIRECTV I've payed my bill at our area AT&T store. I pay in cash and have the balance rounded up. Every month when I go and pay my bill I'm offered a discount. Last month I was offered $125.00 per month off my bill for one year plus NFL Sunday Ticket for free for one year. It came with a two year contract and I declined. He then offered me $85.00 per month off my bill for one year with a one year contract and again I declined. I can well afford what I pay for my DIRECTV service and prefer being out of contract. Will be interesting to see what they offer me on Monday when I go to pay my bill.


----------



## TXD16

compnurd said:


> It is the majority here...


Rather than a majority, it would appear to be a very small, if not single-digit, minority.


----------



## compnurd

TXD16 said:


> Rather than a majority, it would appear to be a very small, if not single-digit, minority.


Nope lol


----------



## Rich

compnurd said:


> Oh, it is not that at all. It is the majority here who are tired of the whining because they aren't getting discounts. I don't get them. Move on. Plenty of options out there


I might give them a call today. I think they have me on the "I'm so stupid I'll just keep paying these ridiculous monthly payments forever" list, but it's worth a try. The last time I saw a monthly bill, I paid about $160 a month for CNN, Fox News, and the YES channel. And I'm not too fond of Fox News. My son has no interest in anything that D* has, and Sadie feels the same. My wife streams now; she has seen the light. I really ought to drop the service. Oh well, let me make the call, and then I'll come back and whine some more.


----------



## omartinjordan

Well, I received an email on which receivers and equipment to send back. I hope they call with an offer close to dish 2 year pricing. I don't want to switch but for the price difference I'd be crazy not to do it. I like directv because I have had it for so long and I'm familiar with the equipment but it's not like they offer something I can't get from another provider. I'm not asking for a huge discount just the same$30 or so a month that just expired. I read people getting $60 credits and I've never gotten anything close to that. 

I had the same deal with internet. Spectrum kept going up to $75 a month for 100mbs. I called and nothing they could do. Metronet finally ran lines in my neighborhood and offered 500mbs for$55. I signed up for it and called spectrum to disconnect. Suddenly they could match the same speed and price. I told them they should have offered it when I called before.


----------



## Rich

Rich said:


> I might give them a call today. I think they have me on the "I'm so stupid I'll just keep paying these ridiculous monthly payments forever" list, but it's worth a try. The last time I saw a monthly bill, I paid about $160 a month for CNN, Fox News, and the YES channel. And I'm not too fond of Fox News. My son has no interest in anything that D* has, and Sadie feels the same. My wife streams now; she has seen the light. I really ought to drop the service. Oh well, let me make the call, and then I'll come back and whine some more.


What a way to waste an hour. I "might" get an email from the billing department regarding any credits. Wow. The CSR I got told me she couldn't give out credits. Wow.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

And yet I keep seeing posts in this thread of people that call and get offered $80 per month on the first try. Starting to think they are bots trolling the rest of us.


----------



## James Long

compnurd said:


> It is the majority here who are tired of the whining because they aren't getting discounts.


Speaking for other people who have chosen to remain silent is not a good idea. You don't know the opinion of every visitor to or member of the forum. All you know are the opinions that have been expressed, minus the opinions that you choose to ignore.

There seems to be a high level of frustration about external events (outside the world of discussing MVPDs and content). While some of that discussion is allowed in Off Topic sections of our forums, it seems that the frustration is spilling over into on topic threads. The urge to complain about something else is redirected into posting complaints about something that won't immediately get deleted by moderation. There seem to be whiners and winners on both sides.

That being said, this thread is about AT&T|DIRECTV discounts - people should post about the discounts they can get and the discounts they have been refused. The thread has been around for nearly eight years and the subject remains on topic for the forum. Complaining about people is not the purpose of this or any other DBSTalk thread.


----------



## TXD16

b4pjoe said:


> And yet I keep seeing posts in this thread of people that call and get offered $80 per month on the first try. Starting to think they are bots trolling the rest of us.


Caught yet again! My real name is Gort...


----------



## James Long

So next month will you have a "3 of 12" line only or a "2 of 12" and "3 of 12" line? Did you have a "1 of 12" line on your previous bill?


----------



## TXD16

James Long said:


> So next month will you have a "3 of 12" line only or a "2 of 12" and "3 of 12" line? Did you have a "1 of 12" line on your previous bill?


For some reason, one credit started a month earlier than the other, so next month will be 2 of 12 and 3 of 12.


----------



## omartinjordan

Must be nice. I don't know what you have to do to be a preferred customer? I've had it since 2008 and always pay on time. Choice package, genie, another dvr, and client. $30 a month is the best i have ever gotten.


----------



## longhorn23

omartinjordan said:


> Must be nice. I don't know what you have to do to be a preferred customer? I've had it since 2008 and always pay on time. Choice package, genie, another dvr, and client. $30 a month is the best i have ever gotten.


i missed his post. How much were the discounts in the attachment?


----------



## omartinjordan

I don't see the attachment anymore but it was about$80.


----------



## James Long

longhorn23 said:


> i missed his post. How much were the discounts in the attachment?


$50 off until January 2022 on $63.99 Xtra (which is noted as $45 off through April 2021).
$10 off Advanced Receiver Service - DVR and $10 off Advanced Receiver Service - HD.
A $7 receiver fee, $3 whole home fee and about $9 RSN fee are on the bill. With taxes the total was $35.59.

Definitely on the low end of AT&T|DIRECTV's $137 average revenue per subscriber.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> And yet I keep seeing posts in this thread of people that call and get offered $80 per month on the first try. Starting to think they are bots trolling the rest of us.


I do not doubt that I could get credits if I could bring myself to make enough calls to find that one CSR. Yesterday's ordeal was enough for me. I kept hanging up on CSRs that I couldn't understand and finally gave up.

Rich


----------



## Rich

omartinjordan said:


> Must be nice. I don't know what you have to do to be a preferred customer? I've had it since 2008 and always pay on time. Choice package, genie, another dvr, and client. $30 a month is the best i have ever gotten.


A year or two ago, I didn't pay a cent for D* for several months. I was deluged with credits. Now I can't get one credit. And I don't feel like playing CSR Roulette with people that I can't understand.

Rich


----------



## DirectMan

In my call in November to request a discount they offered me a $35 discount / month on the XTRA package for 12 months and no $10 Advanced Receiver Service - DVR charge and no $10 Advanced Receiver Service - HD charge, for a total discount of $55 / month. Of note was that when I looked at my bill the DVR and HD line items state "$10 off until next equipment upgrade".

That sounds like it is essentially permanent for me as I have the latest 4K service and a HR-54 with three C61K's. I wonder if that will become the norm for other subscribers.


----------



## vfr781rider

Rich said:


> A year or two ago, I didn't pay a cent for D* for several months. I was deluged with credits. Now I can't get one credit. And I don't feel like playing CSR Roulette with people that I can't understand.
> 
> Rich


Always say 'cancel service' when you first call in. That connects you with retention. I've never, ever been connected to a retention rep that didn't speak perfect English. Most all sound American. They're also the only ones that can give you the best discounts. I've done this for years and it works out well, although the level of discounts I get seems to diminish year by year. My current discount is $65 off a month for a year plus free HBO for 3 months. I've been a customer for 25 years. I get the Xtra package (no longer available) and no movie channels. My current bill is around $135 a month with 5 receivers and Fox distant networks. Back 4 years ago I was getting it for $99 a month with that plus ABC and CBS distant networks. Sure beats retail though  I love DirecTV and don't think I'd ever go anywhere else although if AT&T ever brings fiber into the neighborhood, I would definitely have to take a look at that for both Internet and TV. Right now for Internet I have Comcast at 100 Mbs and it does everything I need.


----------



## SledgeHammer

I have Preferred Xtra + HR54 on one TV with legacy billing. Was $104.99 last month with a $25/mo promo til Aug. Went up to $113.18 this month due to the price increase. Figured what's the harm in trying loyalty roulette lol? Didn't have to argue or point out competitors or anything. Just played dumb about the price increase.

* got a one time credit for this month to bring the price back to $104.99
* got a new stacked $10/mo promo for 12 months starting next billing cycle, so will probably be in the $103 range

No OTT for me since it would cost more and be less user friendly. Unrelated, but my Cox 1Gbps promo fell off too, they put that back on too.


----------



## TXD16

Rich said:


> A year or two ago, I didn't pay a cent for D* for several months...


Yeah, we now refer to those as the "good old days..."


----------



## omartinjordan

I called today to switch my cancellation to just suspending while I was going to try Hulu Live. I guess there was some kind of miracle because they gave me another $30 a month discount. WTF? This couldn't have been done 3 days ago when I called? I decided to to not cancel or suspend the account but I am still going to try the hulu live tv 7 day trial just to see how I like it. Apparently they are going to be getting some new channels from Viacom I believe.


----------



## n3ntj

I chatted with DirecTV to ask about my bill. At the end of my conversation, I asked if D* had any specials or promos/discounts for longtime (23 years now) customers. They said no but they'd 'notate that on my account' whatever that means. In the past, I would often be able to get something.. free premium channel for 3 or 6 months, a $10 rebate for 6 months, etc.. nothing nowadays apparently.

I also made a mention that I don't watch 95% of the channels that are part of my Xtra package but the next lower package doesn't include quite a few that I do watch. The guy (Jack) said something to the fact about A-La-Carte in an effort to seem to appease me. I told him I know that D* would never be able to provide me an acceptable A-La-Carte package due to how the carriage agreements are crafted. He sort of ended that part of the conversation.. ;-)


----------



## MysteryMan

MysteryMan said:


> Reminds me of the TV show "Queen for a Day". Down and out housewives begging for washing machines and dishwashers and complaining when they didn't win. While there's nothing wrong with customers asking for and getting discounts expecting them to never end is customer greed as I stated in post #2842. And for the record I don't have to ask for discounts. AT&T/DIRECTV offers me discounts monthly. I subscribe to Premier, Movies Extra , Epix , Protection Plan and 4K service. I used to subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket and MLB Extra Innings but with this kneeling nonsense during the playing of our National Anthem I was allowed out of my commitment by AT&T/DIRECTV. I've been out of contract with AT&T/DIRECTV since 2016. After AT&T purchased DIRECTV I've payed my bill at our area AT&T store. I pay in cash and have the balance rounded up. Every month when I go and pay my bill I'm offered a discount. Last month I was offered $125.00 per month off my bill for one year plus NFL Sunday Ticket for free for one year. It came with a two year contract and I declined. He then offered me $85.00 per month off my bill for one year with a one year contract and again I declined. I can well afford what I pay for my DIRECTV service and prefer being out of contract. Will be interesting to see what they offer me on Monday when I go to pay my bill.


This is a follow-up to the above message I posted last week. When I payed my DIRECTV bill at our area AT&T store this morning I was again offered the first discount of $125.00 per month off my bill for one year plus NFL Sunday Ticket for free for one year but was told the window for this offer was closing soon. I declined again for the same reason. It comes with a two year contract. I was then told that the second offer they made me was still available ($85.00 per month off my bill for one year with a one year contract) and again I declined. To my surprise he then made this offer. Seeing how I've been a DIRECTV customer for so long if I take my name off my account and replace it with my wife's name they could give me what new customers are currently getting with a two year contract. When I asked him about my current equipment which is owned he said it would not be a problem. And as the saying goes "If it's too good to be true..." so I declined. I can well afford my DIRECTV bill and prefer being out of contract.


----------



## compnurd

MysteryMan said:


> This is a follow-up to the above message I posted last week. When I payed my DIRECTV bill at our area AT&T store this morning I was again offered the first discount of $125.00 per month off my bill for one year plus NFL Sunday Ticket for free for one year but was told the window for this offer was closing soon. I declined again for the same reason. It comes with a two year contract. I was then told that the second offer they made me was still available ($85.00 per month off my bill for one year with a one year contract) and again I declined. To my surprise he then made this offer. Seeing how I've been a DIRECTV customer for so long if I take my name off my account and replace it with my wife's name they could give me what new customers are currently getting with a two year contract. When I asked him about my current equipment which is owned he said it would not be a problem. And as the saying goes "If it's too good to be true..." so I declined. I can well afford my DIRECTV bill and prefer being out of contract.


Yeh that doesnt pass the sniff test


----------



## LiQiCE

I decided to try the Facebook Messenger method and talk to someone on there since I didn't get a win back email or call yet - the person on Facebook Messenger was able to give me an additional $21 off per month for a total of $81 off per month for the next 11 months (the $60 promo will drop off 11 months from now). I did not have to sign a new contract, I can cancel at any time still.

Was ready and willing to cancel at the end of February and switch to YouTube TV or just forego broadcast TV all together and just stick with streaming, but happy to stick with DirecTV for another year for now.

I've been a DTV customer since 2001, I think I still have my TiVo DVR and the first R15 sitting around in my basement somewhere.


----------



## dtv757

Nice never thought of messenger i chat for xm once 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## whorne

dtv757 said:


> Nice never thought of messenger i chat for xm once
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Chat has worked for me a few times in the past.


----------



## cwpomeroy

I recently switched to Verizon Fios for internet and just checked out the comparable tv packages. I’m a 20 year directv customer with premiere and 7 boxes. I think the bill is like $250. Comparable channels in top Verizon package with same boxes will cost me about $120. Two differences. I have the directv equipment coverage I won’t do with Verizon and I get hbo max with our wireless so I don’t need to pay Verizon for it. Can this be right? No way directv gives me that kind of discount?


----------



## likegadgets

I had an $85 per month credit for the last 6 months. Even with that the bill was 20% more than what it would be with YouTube TV + some premiums for a similar lineup and number of TVs. To keep me, they offered $60 (but with the recent increase it is net $53). I set it up to go in suspension for 6 months in 25 days when the pre-paid month ends. I have been testing YouTube TV for a few days and surprisingly it works very well. I watch very few network shows and mostly the news channels (I like channel 200 with the 4 feeds, so will give that up). Love the idea of no coax, no boxes, changes channels really fast. Would have stayed - but not at a 40% premium. Have been with them 23 years. At first when I asked for the suspension they insisted I was in a contract because they had upgraded my equipment last November (actually the MDU company in my building replaced an HR44 that had stopped working with an HR54 , and I had recorded the call with DTV where they stated NO CONTRACT with the swap - so they relented. The MDU (Multi Dwelling) where I live used to have 40+ DTV accounts - There are about 7 left - a neighbor checked out the YouTube TV as well and is also leaving.


----------



## dtv757

cwpomeroy said:


> I recently switched to Verizon Fios for internet and just checked out the comparable tv packages. I'm a 20 year directv customer with premiere and 7 boxes. I think the bill is like $250. Comparable channels in top Verizon package with same boxes will cost me about $120. Two differences. I have the directv equipment coverage I won't do with Verizon and I get hbo max with our wireless so I don't need to pay Verizon for it. Can this be right? No way directv gives me that kind of discount?


Re hbo max, I was talking to someone the other day about that I think each wireless carrier does some kind of streaming thing free.

Att : HBO Max 
Vzw: Disney+, Hulu, Espn+
Tmob: Netflix ...

And usually if u bundle things you get a cheaper price. If my choices were fios and directv that would be a hard choice ... . Fios is good but they only get fox 4K events. Also no NFL Ticket .. but if your not a 4K or sports fan , fios may be a good choice .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TXD16

Okay, so mostly on a whim, but also based upon some reported successes elsewhere, I started up a FB chat with the DIRECTV rep, which resulted in yet another $10 off my XTRA package for the next 12 months, making my current total discounts $90/month and now $5 _more_ than the $85 discount I was receiving last year. Although it was not expected, it is definitely yet another atta-boy to DIRECTV for a job well done!

Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you...


----------



## cypherx

Wait some of you guys get discounts just by doing chat? Every time I've tried Chat, they never follow through. It's like someone forgets to hit the "SAVE" button on the account after making changes. I've never seen any permanant changes from doing online chat. I've always had to call.

My next bill was about $141 and change and one thing that just rolled off was free HD Movies pack. Online I was able to get it back again for $2.50 a month (1/2 off), but I miss the days where you could remove it and re-add it $0 for 3 months. Consider it a marketing cost for DirecTV to get people to get to their website (more web impressions).

I'm considering lowering my package but last I checked online there wasn't anything super cheap. Was just looking for locals and maybe the top 25 cable networks. They don't seem to have like a sub $50 "basic" package. I just find myself watching 4k streaming content since the quality is so much better. Everything is washed out on DirecTV and the black level out of an HR44 is terrible. I had to make adjustments to the black level for that HDMI input.


----------



## Rich

I finally found the right CSR and got a 60 dollar a month credit for a year. 

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

So I thought I would try my luck via Twitter DM even though I presently have a $30.00 per month credit. I was offered an additional $20 per month credit for 12 months with no contract. I asked for more so they came back with a $44 per month credit for 24 months with no contract in addition to my $30 per month off that is good until next August. So my credit is now $74 per month until next August when the $30 credit will roll off. Very happy I made the contact today.


----------



## likegadgets

TXD16 said:


> Okay, so mostly on a whim, but also based upon some reported successes elsewhere, I started up a FB chat with the DIRECTV rep, which resulted in yet another $10 off my XTRA package for the next 12 months, making my current total discounts $90/month and now $5 _more_ than the $85 discount I was receiving last year. Although it was not expected, it is definitely yet another atta-boy to DIRECTV for a job well done!
> 
> Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you...


The CSR lottery - I had an $85 discount that expired. They would not go past $60 and I was ready to cancel - so I did. If they would have kept the $85 I would have stayed.Was with them 23 years


----------



## TXD16

likegadgets said:


> The CSR lottery - I had an $85 discount that expired. They would not go past $60 and I was ready to cancel - so I did. If they would have kept the $85 I would have stayed.Was with them 23 years


I hear you and I wouldn't have stayed for only a $60 discount, either. I've been close to ready to leave for a couple of years now, and this year was prepared to head out, but they once again did just enough (plus a little extra) to keep me around for another 12 months, so they will have had me for at least 22 years. Who knows about next year?


----------



## codespy

So, I've been playing CSR roulette with legacy loyalty department the last couple of months (the 9077 number). In 12/2019, my $60/mth for 12 month credit rolled off and they only offered a $45/mth thru 12/2020, which I took after negotiations failed on a renewed $60/mth credit for 12 months. When I called in during 12/2020 after that $45/mth roll-off, they only offered me $35 for the next 12 months and I politely declined after a lengthy but polite conversation on the phone. The CSR gave me a one time account credit of $35, and told me to call back in January. One month later I did in late Jan., and the offer was stuck at $35/mth with that CSR. My bill in January went to $355.00, which includes 1st DVR free and $0 DVR Service, and scheduled again on Feb, 18th, and I am on autopay since 2008. I tried chat tonight, and they had no offers for me, but told me to call a different number tomorrow at 877-999-1083 and agent said that would work for my Legacy account. That's not a number I'm use to for my account services.

Question- has anyone here on this site as DirecTV subs living in Wisconsin, used the FPN (Fine Print Note) on the last price increase flyer that Wisconsin residents may cancel service without ETF if done by 2/17/2021 to get a discount on their bill? Just curious, as one would have the next 9 days to do so. I'm wondering if that might produce any more successful results? My current contract runs through June, 2022, and my ETF would be $480 if I cancelled today per the Chat agent tonight. Not a whole lot of money compared to my monthly bill lately, but I figured I would post the question anyway as Wisconsin residents are treated a little differently per the terms of DirecTV. Thanks!


----------



## compnurd

codespy said:


> So, I've been playing CSR roulette with legacy loyalty department the last couple of months (the 9077 number). In 12/2019, my $60/mth for 12 month credit rolled off and they only offered a $45/mth thru 12/2020, which I took after negotiations failed on a renewed $60/mth credit for 12 months. When I called in during 12/2020 after that $45/mth roll-off, they only offered me $35 for the next 12 months and I politely declined after a lengthy but polite conversation on the phone. The CSR gave me a one time account credit of $35, and told me to call back in January. One month later I did in late Jan., and the offer was stuck at $35/mth with that CSR. My bill in January went to $355.00, which includes 1st DVR free and $0 DVR Service, and scheduled again on Feb, 18th, and I am on autopay since 2008. I tried chat tonight, and they had no offers for me, but told me to call a different number tomorrow at 877-999-1083 and agent said that would work for my Legacy account. That's not a number I'm use to for my account services.
> 
> Question- has anyone here on this site as DirecTV subs living in Wisconsin, used the FPN (Fine Print Note) on the last price increase flyer that Wisconsin residents may cancel service without ETF if done by 2/17/2021 to get a discount on their bill? Just curious, as one would have the next 9 days to do so. I'm wondering if that might produce any more successful results? My current contract runs through June, 2022, and my ETF would be $480 if I cancelled today per the Chat agent tonight. Not a whole lot of money compared to my monthly bill lately, but I figured I would post the question anyway as Wisconsin residents are treated a little differently per the terms of DirecTV. Thanks!


Just tell them you are switching to ATT TV. No cancel fees


----------



## Glenee

Rich said:


> I finally found the right CSR and got a 60 dollar a month credit for a year.
> 
> Rich


Way to go Rich. I was wondering what the master of the game would get done.


----------



## etexlady

My $45 discount was dropping off so I initiated a chat to see what they could offer. I’ve had the Premier pkg since I first subscribed back in 2007 with 1 genie, an old HD vcr and a mini. I had decided the current $230 month going up to $275 after the discount drops off was ridiculous, especially since I also had several streaming services to pay for as well. My first agent would not offer me anything other than a few dollars off a movie pack. She wrote that they refer people to the MyATT website and offers/discounts/promos are found there. She said within 30 minutes there would be at least three offers to choose from. Sounded rather fishy to me. I asked about dropping down from the Premier to the Ultimate package. I did that and got a bottom line price of $155/month. I was told I would still be offered discounts that would make it even less. After several hours no discount offers had appeared so I initiated another chat. The agent told me I had to subscribe on the ATT site to get offers so I did that. She offered me a couple of premium movie channels free for three months which I will likely cancel since I don’t watch them and kept assuring me I would start receiving “very best offers” and to watch my email and ATT app. At least I got my costs down somewhat and will wait around a few weeks and try again for a monthly discount.


----------



## b4pjoe

I have Premier also and recently got another $44 per month discount for 24 months via contacting DirecTV on Twitter messaging. That discount is in addition the $30 per month discount that I already had.


----------



## codespy

codespy said:


> So, I've been playing CSR roulette with legacy loyalty department the last couple of months (the 9077 number). In 12/2019, my $60/mth for 12 month credit rolled off and they only offered a $45/mth thru 12/2020, which I took after negotiations failed on a renewed $60/mth credit for 12 months. When I called in during 12/2020 after that $45/mth roll-off, they only offered me $35 for the next 12 months and I politely declined after a lengthy but polite conversation on the phone. The CSR gave me a one time account credit of $35, and told me to call back in January. One month later I did in late Jan., and the offer was stuck at $35/mth with that CSR. My bill in January went to $355.00, which includes 1st DVR free and $0 DVR Service, and scheduled again on Feb, 18th, and I am on autopay since 2008. I tried chat tonight, and they had no offers for me, but told me to call a different number tomorrow at 877-999-1083 and agent said that would work for my Legacy account. That's not a number I'm use to for my account services.


Bump- Seeing that a deal may be likely to take over DirecTV, I made another call to the Loyalty 9077 number tonight. My offer was still stuck at $35 off for 12 months (PREMIER - $35/12months) for the last almost 4 months now after numerous calls. I decided to take it as a last resort in case it goes away soon. I also temporarily disconnected two IRD's (my H24-100 and a HR24-100), with notes in my account that I can reactivate the receivers at a later date. That saves almost another $15/month for now.

I don't have Facebook/Twitter to try discounts that way, but I might try Chat again in the near future to see if any offers generate on my account. Wish I could've gotten renewed for $60/month again. Oh well I will take what I can get, especially since others still are not getting anything!


----------



## indy61

My last bill was 179. 3 tv's and xtra package only.
I called and got it reduced to 106 for a year. Still to much but can't do any better with Dish.
I'm not sure I want the hassle of switching to streaming services. I am so used to what I have.


----------



## etexlady

codespy said:


> Bump- Seeing that a deal may be likely to take over DirecTV, I made another call to the Loyalty 9077 number tonight. My offer was still stuck at $35 off for 12 months (PREMIER - $35/12months) for the last almost 4 months now after numerous calls. I decided to take it as a last resort in case it goes away soon. I also temporarily disconnected two IRD's (my H24-100 and a HR24-100), with notes in my account that I can reactivate the receivers at a later date. That saves almost another $15/month for now.
> 
> I don't have Facebook/Twitter to try discounts that way, but I might try Chat again in the near future to see if any offers generate on my account. Wish I could've gotten renewed for $60/month again. Oh well I will take what I can get, especially since others still are not getting anything!


The offers that generate on your account are of no use, at least not to me. The ones I have received are temporary discounts for bundling services, a discounted price for a package which turned out to be for new customers only and so on. I have yet to receive any offer of a monthly discount to my direct tv bill. That after being promised I would receive many "very best offers".


----------



## likegadgets

I am schedule for account suspension (I was informed the account can go into suspension for 6 months with no cost) next week. I tried the 9077 number and the agent stated there are no promotions that can be offered so I stay with them (been with them 23 years). Then they tried the "we have a note you are in a contract". I am not - a malfunctioning receiver was replaced by the MDU operator. I have a recording of a call with a supervisor clearly stating that no contract will apply.

I have been testing YouTube TV and frankly it works very well. I do have a 1GB connection, so I am sure that helps. Had they offered a comparable discount to what I had previously ($85 per month) I would stay even though this would still be higher than YouTube + HBO + SHO - which is what I have with DTV. All the channels I watch are available on YouTube. Question: Is there a good reason to keep the account in suspension rather than just close the account? If upon disconnect they are unwilling to offer any incentive, is that likely to change?


----------



## MysteryMan

likegadgets said:


> I am schedule for account suspension (I was informed the account can go into suspension for 6 months with no cost)


Per AT&T..."You must suspend the account for at least 30 days and no longer than 6 months. Keep in mind that we apply a fee of up to $7 per month for suspended accounts."


----------



## armchair

Legacy DirecTV accounts still have no monthly suspension fees. I've been voluntarily suspended for nearly a year now. Two consecutive suspensions. I've paid no fees for that.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Legacy

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


etexlady said:


> My $45 discount was dropping off so I initiated a chat to see what they could offer. I've had the Premier pkg since I first subscribed back in 2007 with 1 genie, an old HD vcr and a mini. I had decided the current $230 month going up to $275 after the discount drops off was ridiculous, especially since I also had several streaming services to pay for as well. My first agent would not offer me anything other than a few dollars off a movie pack. She wrote that they refer people to the MyATT website and offers/discounts/promos are found there. She said within 30 minutes there would be at least three offers to choose from. Sounded rather fishy to me. I asked about dropping down from the Premier to the Ultimate package. I did that and got a bottom line price of $155/month. I was told I would still be offered discounts that would make it even less. After several hours no discount offers had appeared so I initiated another chat. The agent told me I had to subscribe on the ATT site to get offers so I did that. She offered me a couple of premium movie channels free for three months which I will likely cancel since I don't watch them and kept assuring me I would start receiving "very best offers" and to watch my email and ATT app. At least I got my costs down somewhat and will wait around a few weeks and try again for a monthly discount.


Been try to do a chat but can't find the link. Can you please provide the link you used for the chat. Thanks much


----------



## etexlady

Legacy said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Been try to do a chat but can't find the link. Can you please provide the link you used for the chat. Thanks much[/QUOTE]

It's not easy to find. I was using the MyATT app. on my phone. Try Acct. Overview - My Directv - Contact Us - and ended up on a customer support and forums page. Scroll all the way to the bottom of that page and there is a box that asks if you prefer to chat. Clicking there opened the Chat box. Hope that works for you.


----------



## cypherx

Wow, that chat link is very buried. However, it just is a never-ending loading spinning circle. Doesn't seem to work for me. I'm using Google chrome. if that makes a difference.


----------



## etexlady

I use Chrome on my desktop and the Chat function is still difficult to locate on the ATT site. I think they prefer you call but, if I do that, I end up with a agent I cannot understand.


----------



## DMRI2006

Things may have changed but my experience with the _website _chat was always that it wasn't applicable for the deep retention deals. They'd refer you to the phone reps. If you're looking to cancel/change programming or other things it's useful.


----------



## cpd5215

Have choice package w 3 TV’s. Been w them 10 years. No contract. Also have 4 lines w ATT. A $50 and $25 credit fell off my account this month. Reached out to DTV via FB DM. Easy peasy. Simply asked to keep same discounts. Rep took 3-4 mins and came back to DM and said she found the credits and they will be added next cycle for 12 months, no contract. Safe again Till next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

called 877-999-1083 and 9077 number no luck

im a legacy account any one have any other suggestions my promo just fell off

first time ever where they said no promos available


----------



## b4pjoe

I had good luck recently using Twitter by sending a message to DirecTV. It got me a $44 per month discount for 24 months on top of my current $30 discount per month until next August.


----------



## dtv757

i have never tried social media, i will try that


----------



## b4pjoe

Not sure if it will help but with no discount my package of Premier with 7 receivers would be around $270.00 per month and I explained I needed to get down under $200 per month so I am now paying $197.xx per month with my 2 discounts. So maybe give them a dollar amount to shoot for.


----------



## dtv757

i tried the social media think, they "promised me " a bunch of stuff for 12 months so lets see what happens not seeing any of it under recent activity yet. 

thanks all!!


----------



## b4pjoe

I did get an email from AT&T after they had completed my discount. Don't remember exactly how long that took. Might have been an hour or two. Hope it comes through for you.


----------



## dtv757

I see the adjustments on recent activities now. Thanks everyone 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

dtv757 said:


> I see the adjustments on recent activities now. Thanks everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Okay, so tell us what you all got!


----------



## BigCTM

Chatted on Facebook last night and they extended my $50 off a month for another 12 months...My current promotion was set to expire on March 27th. It was so much easier than calling. Only took 15 minutes...


----------



## dtv757

codespy said:


> Okay, so tell us what you all got!


It was odd a bit different lol

They called me then asked if they could call me back in 10 min

And for 1st time I dealt with a rep with an "accent " .

Something like : 
$2.99 off epix for 3 months 
$40 off for 1 year 
$10 off 1 year

Something like that lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt L

Well, I was ready to ditch Directv today, called and got my bill down from $200 to $129 for a year, no commitment. I'd be happy with Sling and Channels DRV at a cost of about $50/m but got pushback from family members. Part of that savings is dropping the protection plan I had thought I had dropped long ago. Been with D for 20 years, they made lots of money off me.


----------



## Tritron

This is my second year of Direct tv I god $60 off a month for 12 months


----------



## TXD16

Obviously not directly related to a bill reduction, but I discovered recently that one of my rarely/lightly used HR24-500 DVRs had failed as a result of a fan failure (major overheating/blue-screen/shutdown), so I contacted DIRECTV Retentions/Loyalty regarding the failure, the end result of which was a no-cost replacement DVR being sent on its way (including a credit for shipping charges---offered before I even asked for it and has been confirmed), and a six-month activation of the Sports Pack. Life is good or not...


----------



## cypherx

I called a few weeks ago and they sized me to the select package. Its not advertized and good luck finding a channel list. The rep and I went over a few key channels to make sure ones we watch are included.

It isn't bad, we lost some things like DIY, American Heros, Discovery Life - but we get all that content on Discovery+ anyway. Most of what we watch are included. Oddly a few music choice channels don't work anymore like Rock hits, alternative, indie, and quite a few others... but we can still get them on the Ch 800 Music Choice App. I just hid all the channels that didn't work (hint turn scrolling effects off to make the favorites channel editor usable in the HR44). If you don't see the channels your not getting, you don't know what your missing and the temptation to go up a package just isn't there.

Anyway they also added $4 off starz and $4 off showtime for 3 months. I also still have other credits and also credits due to having unlimited AT&T mobile phone.


Code:


SELECT                            $67.99
HBO Max, Starz and Showtime        $36.97
Advanced Receiver Service - HD    $10.00
Advanced Receiver Service - DVR    $10.00
TV Access Fee                    $7.00
MOVIES EXTRA PACK                $4.99
Whole-Home DVR Service            $3.00
139.95


Promotions/Discounts:  
$2.50 off Movies Extra Pack for 3 months (Expiration Date: 05/06/2021)            -$2.50
$4 off Starz for 3 months (Duration: 3 months)                                    -$4.00
$4 off Showtime for 3 months (Duration: 3 months)                                -$4.00
$7 off 1st TV (Duration: Ongoing)                                                -$7.00
HBO Max w/eligible ATT Wireless or Internet (Duration: Ongoing)                    -$14.99
$20 Off for 12 Months ($240 Value) Loyalty Offer (Expiration Date: 09/21/2021)    -$20.00
$25 off AT&T Unlimited Video Loyalty Ongoing (Duration: Ongoing)                -$25.00
-77.49

62.46

Estimated AT&T Fees & Surcharges                                                 $0.19
Estimated Government Fees & Taxes                                                 $5.44

$68.09


----------



## mccarthymac

My $60 and $25 expired earlier this month. Calling in got me $40 off for 12 months. I declined. Went the Facebook chat route and was offered $25. After some negotiation, was able to get $50. When I said I wouldn't pay to upgrade to Choice plus $10 RSN fee just to get the one RSN I needed, they threw in Sports Pack free for 6 months. That will get me through hockey season, so I accepted it.


----------



## compnurd

mccarthymac said:


> My $60 and $25 expired earlier this month. Calling in got me $40 off for 12 months. I declined. Went the Facebook chat route and was offered $25. After some negotiation, was able to get $50. When I said I wouldn't pay to upgrade to Choice plus $10 RSN fee just to get the one RSN I needed, they threw in Sports Pack free for 6 months. That will get me through hockey season, so I accepted it.


Sports pack doesn't include your local RSN


----------



## James Long

compnurd said:


> Sports pack doesn't include your local RSN


Choice does. The agent threw in Sports Pack as an extra to help balance out the RSN fee.


----------



## compnurd

James Long said:


> Choice does. The agent threw in Sports Pack as an extra to help balance out the RSN fee.


Right but he said he didn't want to upgrade to choice to pay the RSN fee. Giving him sports pack doesn't help with getting his RSN. On top of he can't watch out of market hockey games with the sports pack


----------



## James Long

compnurd said:


> Right but he said he didn't want to upgrade to choice to pay the RSN fee. Giving him sports pack doesn't help with getting his RSN. On top of he can't watch out of market hockey games with the sports pack


Reading is fundamental. He agreed to pay for Choice and the RSN fee. The agent threw in Sports Pack as a bonus/compensation. He ended up paying more than he stated that he wanted to pay but is also getting more content than he is paying for. As long as he considers that a "win" I'll let him be happy.


----------



## johnee249

My $35 savings expired this month for Choice Extra Classic so I contacted them by Twitter Messaging and got 12 month extension of the $35 savings plus an additional $15 for 12 months and $10 off DVR service fee as long as I don’t upgrade equipment. I have the HS17 with three clients. The server is two years old so I’m good with current equipment.
Took the offer with total mo. cost at $104 w/tax.
Using Twitter was easier than sitting on the phone like other years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryManMLS

Which Twitter account are you going to for these discounts?


----------



## b4pjoe

AngryManMLS said:


> Which Twitter account are you going to for these discounts?


I used this one: https://twitter.com/DIRECTV


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> I used this one: https://twitter.com/DIRECTV


Are you a DIRECTV account or an AT&T account?


----------



## b4pjoe

Migrated from DIRECTV to AT&T in Sept. 2018.


----------



## jpray72

Our bill had gone over $166 for preferred extra after current promotions rolled off. Tried chat on the website and the rep said that he didn't have any promotions available on my account. He said that he would have his supervisor email promotions in a couple of days. No email ever came. Called the loyalty number and a lady answered the phone and I ask if there were any promotions available on my account. She looked and said that she could give me $60 off a month for 12 months. I then asked her about all the fees on the bill. She said she could remove them but her team lead could. She worked from home and sent her team lead a message to remove the fees. Said I should receive an email if the fees are removed in a couple of hours. The team lead actually responded to her why I was on the phone and said she would remove the fees. This all took place at 3pm. At 3am I received an email from AT&T saying my bill had been updated. Says fees have been removed until I get a hardware upgrade.


----------



## techguy88

compnurd said:


> Sports pack doesn't include your local RSN


For customers on a package like Family, Select, Select Classic, Entertainment, Entertainment Classic or Preferred Xtra by adding the Sports Pack you do get local RSNs without an RSN fee. The only RSN not included in Sports Pack is Marquee Sports Network.


----------



## b4pjoe

techguy88 said:


> For customers on a package like Family, Select, Select Classic, Entertainment, Entertainment Classic or Preferred Xtra by adding the Sports Pack you do get local RSNs without an RSN fee. The only RSN not included in Sports Pack is Marquee Sports Network.


Are you sure Marquee is not included in Sports Pack? It is in the guide for me though I can't get it because I am not in the Cubs territory so I think it is in the Sports Pack if you live in Chicago. And I do get Marquee for the games via Extra Innings but then blacked out again when the game ends.


----------



## techguy88

b4pjoe said:


> Are you sure Marquee is not included in Sports Pack? It is in the guide for me though I can't get it because I am not in the Cubs territory so I think it is in the Sports Pack if you live in Chicago. And I do get Marquee for the games via Extra Innings but then blacked out again when the game ends.


I'm 1000% positive Marquee is not available in the Sports Pack. I have a friend who lives in Ohio that has Premier and it is the only RSN that displays a 721 error message. IIRC this was also discussed at the time Marquee was added in a thread about the channel.


----------



## b4pjoe

techguy88 said:


> I'm 1000% positive Marquee is not available in the Sports Pack. I have a friend who lives in Ohio that has Premier and it is the only RSN that displays a 721 error message. IIRC this was also discussed at the time Marquee was added in a thread about the channel.


I have Premiere also which includes Sports Pack but people that don't live in the Chicago area do not get it. It is in the guide for me but I get the 721 message until the Cubs game comes on (not in spring training though) and after the Cubs game is over it goes back to the 721 message. People that live in Chicago do get it but I thought they had to have Sports Pack to get it. So you are saying it is available to all people in Chicago that have DirecTV even if they don't have the Sports Pack?

Edit: Not sure how up to date this list is but indeed Marquee Network is not listed as being in the Sports Pack.

*Sports Pack Channel lineup*

221 CBS Sports Network 
464 Univision Deportes Network 
470 Spectrum Deportes 
602 TVG 
606 Outdoor Channel 
608 FOX College Sports Alt. 
608 FOX College Sports Alt. 
612 ACC Network 
628 NESN 
630 NBC Sports Boston 
631 Yankee Ent. & Sports (YES) 
634 Madison Square Garden 
635 MSG Plus 
639 SportsNet New York 
640 MASN 
642 NBC Sports Washington 
646 FSN South 
649 Fox Sports Southeast 
653 Fox Sports Sun 
654 FSN Florida 
659 AT&T SportsNet Pittsburgh 
660 FSN Ohio 
661 FSN Cincinnati 
662 SportsTime Ohio 
663 FSN Detroit 
665 NBC Sports Chicago 
665 NBC Sports Chicago Plus 
668 FSN North 
669 FSN Wisconsin 
671 FSN Midwest 
674 AT&T SportsNet Southwest 
675 FSN Oklahoma 
676 FSN Southwest 
681 Altitude Sports 
683 AT&T SportsNet Rocky Mountain 
684 AT&T SportsNet Rocky Mountain West SD 
686 FS Arizona Plus 
686 FSN Arizona 
687 ROOT SPORTS Northwest 
691 Spectrum SportsNet 
692 FSN West 
693 Prime Ticket 
694 FSN San Diego 
696 NBC Sports Bay Area 
698 NBC Sports California


----------



## techguy88

b4pjoe said:


> Are you sure Marquee is not included in Sports Pack? It is in the guide for me though I can't get it because I am not in the Cubs territory so I think it is in the Sports Pack if you live in Chicago. And I do *get Marquee* for the games *via Extra Innings* but then *blacked out again when the game ends*.


I just re-read your first message and bolded certain bits that are important. If you are seeing 721 on Marquee for the majority of the time until a game starts it is due to you having MLB Extra Innings. My friend gets NHL Center Ice and when out of market games are scheduled he can watch the games on the NHL channels in the 700s plus the actual RSN it is airing on. He does not get NBA League Pass so NBA games remain blacked out on out of market RSNs. If you were to cancel MLB Extra Innings then Marquee would have the 721 error message 24/7 even when a game plays.

Also if someone in the Cubs home market where Marquee is available tries to do something like Entertainment + Sports Pack they do not get Marquee they are required to have Choice or above with the RSN Fee.



b4pjoe said:


> I have Premiere also which includes Sports Pack but people that don't live in the Chicago area do not get it. It is in the guide for me but I get the 721 message until the Cubs game comes on (not in spring training though) and after the Cubs game is over it goes back to the 721 message. People that live in Chicago do get it but I thought they had to have Sports Pack to get it. So you are saying it is available to all people in Chicago that have DirecTV even if they don't have the Sports Pack?
> 
> Edit: Not sure how up to date this list is but indeed Marquee Network is not listed as being in the Sports Pack.
> 
> *Sports Pack Channel lineup*
> 
> 221 CBS Sports Network
> 464 Univision Deportes Network
> 470 Spectrum Deportes
> 602 TVG
> 606 Outdoor Channel
> 608 FOX College Sports Alt.
> 608 FOX College Sports Alt.
> 612 ACC Network
> 628 NESN
> 630 NBC Sports Boston
> 631 Yankee Ent. & Sports (YES)
> 634 Madison Square Garden
> 635 MSG Plus
> 639 SportsNet New York
> 640 MASN
> 642 NBC Sports Washington
> 646 FSN South
> 649 Fox Sports Southeast
> 653 Fox Sports Sun
> 654 FSN Florida
> 659 AT&T SportsNet Pittsburgh
> 660 FSN Ohio
> 661 FSN Cincinnati
> 662 SportsTime Ohio
> 663 FSN Detroit
> 665 NBC Sports Chicago
> 665 NBC Sports Chicago Plus
> 668 FSN North
> 669 FSN Wisconsin
> 671 FSN Midwest
> 674 AT&T SportsNet Southwest
> 675 FSN Oklahoma
> 676 FSN Southwest
> 681 Altitude Sports
> 683 AT&T SportsNet Rocky Mountain
> 684 AT&T SportsNet Rocky Mountain West SD
> 686 FS Arizona Plus
> 686 FSN Arizona
> 687 ROOT SPORTS Northwest
> 691 Spectrum SportsNet
> 692 FSN West
> 693 Prime Ticket
> 694 FSN San Diego
> 696 NBC Sports Bay Area
> 698 NBC Sports California


That list is outdated. One thing I noticed it was missing is Spectrum SportsNet LA which is included in Sports Pack.


----------



## b4pjoe

I figured it might be outdated because it was on the directv.com domain. But I understand what you mean about Marquee. On out of market RSN's I get the non game content but not the games (unless through EI). Marquee is just the opposite. None of the non game content but I get the games because of EI. Marquee has been a pretty poor experience for the 1st year. Even people in Chicago are not happy with it.


----------



## James Long

There are RSNs with "local" professional games that are not included in Choice or above for the entire "local" team footprint. They require the Sports Pack to view.

I live in an area where we do NOT get Baily Sports Detroit (Tigers) and Bally Sports Ohio (Cincinnati Baseball Team) without Sports Pack.
Being in market for those teams MLB EI doesn't help.
The included RSNs are NBC Sports Chicago (White Sox, Blackhawks, Bulls) and Marquee (Cubs). $9.13 RSN fee.


----------



## mccarthymac

I had posted earlier that I was given a $50/month promo credit, and was negotiating (supposedly) Sports Pack free for 6 months. When I went to channel 665 (NBCSN Chicago, which is in my market), I got the 721 error message. The loyalty CSR tried to conference in tech support, but lost me in the shuffle. I gave up and resigned myself to switch to YTTV. The next day, I tried NBCsn Chi and it was working, along with my other in-market RSN's. Sports Pack RSN's were not working. My account shows only the Entertainment Package. Is it possible to get in-market RSN's without subscribing to Choice or above?


----------



## compnurd

mccarthymac said:


> I had posted earlier that I was given a $50/month promo credit, and was negotiating (supposedly) Sports Pack free for 6 months. When I went to channel 665 (NBCSN Chicago, which is in my market), I got the 721 error message. The loyalty CSR tried to conference in tech support, but lost me in the shuffle. I gave up and resigned myself to switch to YTTV. The next day, I tried NBCsn Chi and it was working, along with my other in-market RSN's. Sports Pack RSN's were not working. My account shows only the Entertainment Package. Is it possible to get in-market RSN's without subscribing to Choice or above?


I dont think so


----------



## MrWindows

jpray72 said:


> Our bill had gone over $166 for preferred extra after current promotions rolled off. Tried chat on the website and the rep said that he didn't have any promotions available on my account. He said that he would have his supervisor email promotions in a couple of days. No email ever came. Called the loyalty number and a lady answered the phone and I ask if there were any promotions available on my account. She looked and said that she could give me $60 off a month for 12 months. I then asked her about all the fees on the bill. She said she could remove them but her team lead could. She worked from home and sent her team lead a message to remove the fees. Said I should receive an email if the fees are removed in a couple of hours. The team lead actually responded to her why I was on the phone and said she would remove the fees. This all took place at 3pm. At 3am I received an email from AT&T saying my bill had been updated. Says fees have been removed until I get a hardware upgrade.


What fees did they take off?


----------



## highheater

I have had Direct TV for 23 years and a HR-20 receiver since 2008. I called 800 824-9077 to get an equipment upgrade to the Genie HR 54. She arranged for an installation the next week for a fee 0f $49. She said I would remain NOT under contract but to check and make sure after my installation.

I have had a grandfathered CHOICE EXTRA CLASSIC package with SPORTS PACK and EXTRA INNINGS since the beginning.
She offered $45 off for 12 months. I accepted it but said if I found out I was under contract for 2 years I would ask for that discount to be extended for 24 months.

The entire experience involved no haggling whatsoever with a very pleasant knowledgeable rep.

If this is a baseline 'no hassle' experience I'm a happy camper especially if I got an equipment upgrade with no contract.


----------



## etexlady

I have given up on getting any discounts. I tried three times via chat and 2 calls. The chat agents flat out lied and assured me I would receive discount offers via email. Never happened. On the call all they would offer is a few dollars off a movie pack. I had already dropped from the Premier plan to the Ultimate but after their annual price increase I didn’t realize much in savings - still over $200. That plus the $140 I was paying to my cable company for unlimited data 400 gig internet pushed me to my limit. I decided to go back to cable and bundled my tv, internet upgraded to 1 gig and my landline phone for about $225. There is no contract and I can cancel at any time. Installation is next week. Savings = $150/month.


----------



## harsh

highheater said:


> She said I would remain NOT under contract but to check and make sure after my installation.


The likelihood that she was being truthful here is pretty low. Once you've been awarded a commitment, it is near impossible to get rid of it so check early and often.


> I accepted it but said if I found out I was under contract for 2 years I would ask for that discount to be extended for 24 months.


You can try, but I can't recall hearing of anyone who was able to correct issues that didn't go as promised or requested.

Again, it is imperative that you check up on your account status after the upgrade.


----------



## mopardude01

harsh said:


> The likelihood that she was being truthful here is pretty low. Once you've been awarded a commitment, it is near impossible to get rid of it so check early and often.You can try, but I can't recall hearing of anyone who was able to correct issues that didn't go as promised or requested.
> 
> Again, it is imperative that you check up on your account status after the upgrade.


Being truthful, is not in this company's vocabulary. They will tell you whatever necessary to sucker you in. Then it's a fight to get them to uphold their end of the deal.


----------



## Glenee

mopardude01 said:


> Being truthful, is not in this company's vocabulary. They will tell you whatever necessary to sucker you in. Then it's a fight to get them to uphold their end of the deal.


That is the whole story and nothing but the Truth.


----------



## SledgeHammer

highheater said:


> I have had Direct TV for 23 years and a HR-20 receiver since 2008. I called 800 824-9077 to get an equipment upgrade to the Genie HR 54. She arranged for an installation the next week for a fee 0f $49. She said I would remain NOT under contract but to check and make sure after my installation.
> 
> I have had a grandfathered CHOICE EXTRA CLASSIC package with SPORTS PACK and EXTRA INNINGS since the beginning.
> She offered $45 off for 12 months. I accepted it but said if I found out I was under contract for 2 years I would ask for that discount to be extended for 24 months.
> 
> The entire experience involved no haggling whatsoever with a very pleasant knowledgeable rep.
> 
> If this is a baseline 'no hassle' experience I'm a happy camper especially if I got an equipment upgrade with no contract.


I'd be surprised if you aren't.

A truck roll upgrade = 2 yr contract
A self install upgrade = 1 yr contract

The system doesn't allow them to give 24 month discounts, only 12 months or one offs.

Dunno why you need (or want) a truck roll for a DVR upgrade though. Might end up having to repaint half your house . They aren't the neatest folks from my experience.


----------



## b4pjoe

SledgeHammer said:


> I'd be surprised if you aren't.
> 
> A truck roll upgrade = 2 yr contract
> A self install upgrade = 1 yr contract
> 
> *The system doesn't allow them to give 24 month discounts*, only 12 months or one offs.
> 
> Dunno why you need (or want) a truck roll for a DVR upgrade though. Might end up having to repaint half your house . They aren't the neatest folks from my experience.


I just got a 24 month discount about a month ago.


----------



## SledgeHammer

b4pjoe said:


> I just got a 24 month discount about a month ago.


Just a loyalty discount?


----------



## b4pjoe

SledgeHammer said:


> Just a loyalty discount?


My bill shows this. This $30 12 month discount shows as a loyalty offer while the $44 24 month discount doesn't say loyalty offer.


----------



## etexlady

I called today and was offered a $30 discount for 36 months. Agent said they did not have anything else available at this time. I told him after they added on all their fees, etc. it would not be much of a discount so I declined. He suggested (as they always do) to call back nearer my account billing cycle to see if there was anything new.


----------



## techguy88

SledgeHammer said:


> The system doesn't allow them to give 24 month discounts, only 12 months or one offs.


Periodically they experiment with longer term discounts like a 24 or 36 month discounts. It just depends on the competitiveness of the area, customer value, etc. The 12-month discounts are the most common because they tend to work out the best. There was a very short time (like 3 weeks) AT&T even experimented with an ongoing perpetual discount as long as you kept Choice ($30 or less) or Xtra/Preferred Xtra ($40 or more). The only time that discount ended is if the account was temporarily interrupted due to non-payment or if you disconnected and reconnected later.


----------



## SledgeHammer

techguy88 said:


> There was a very short time (like 3 weeks) AT&T even experimented with an ongoing perpetual discount as long as you kept Choice ($30 or less) or Xtra/Preferred Xtra ($40 or more). The only time that discount ended is if the account was temporarily interrupted due to non-payment or if you disconnected and reconnected later.


Too bad I missed that! That would have put the nail in OTTs coffin.


----------



## dtv757

dtv757 said:


> It was odd a bit different lol
> 
> They called me then asked if they could call me back in 10 min
> 
> And for 1st time I dealt with a rep with an "accent " .
> 
> Something like :
> $2.99 off epix for 3 months
> $40 off for 1 year
> $10 off 1 year
> 
> Something like that lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Just called randomly and got another $20 off for 12 months !!

Love being a DirecTV customer !!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

dtv757 said:


> Just called randomly and got another $20 off for 12 months !!
> 
> Love being a DirecTV customer !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## codespy

I didn’t have to call for this one, but I got a one time $10.21 discount today due to Covid sports interruptions applied to my DirecTV account.

There was a header went I went online to my DirecTV account last week when I checked things out, so I knew something was coming....


----------



## dtv757

codespy said:


> I didn't have to call for this one, but I got a one time $10.21 discount today due to Covid sports interruptions applied to my DirecTV account.
> 
> There was a header went I went online to my DirecTV account last week when I checked things out, so I knew something was coming....


Sports / Rsn credit nice . I was asking about that a long time ago I think fios gave its customers credits from no sports due to covid.

I haven't seen thay button yet.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpray72

MrWindows said:


> What fees did they take off?


They took off the $10 HD monthly fee and the $10 DVR monthly fee. Both line item say until next equipment upgrade.


----------



## likegadgets

harsh said:


> The likelihood that she was being truthful here is pretty low. Once you've been awarded a commitment, it is near impossible to get rid of it so check early and often.You can try, but I can't recall hearing of anyone who was able to correct issues that didn't go as promised or requested.
> 
> Again, it is imperative that you check up on your account status after the upgrade.


I am now a former DTV customer, but while I was a customer, any call with them that had any changes, prices, repairs, equipment, I recorded the call. Would always disclosed that since they were recording I was recording as well. I would always repeat and ask the rep to repeat, there was no contract, with their employee ID number. It came handy when I finally left, they tried to charge me $400 early termination fee, even after playing back their recording. They would have lost in court - a smart supervisor issued the corresponding credit. They really ruined a great company. Perhaps it was inevitable as technology moves forward and competition increases. Too bad, I was a happy camper for more than 20 years.


----------



## Glenee

I was a DTV customer for 20+ years. I too saw the writing on the wall when AT&T took over. I stayed for a few years after the take over and knew it was just a matter of time before AT&T would slowly ruin a great company. The service I have now is not as good as DTV, as I always loved the way their DVR's worked and their picture quality. They quickly went over priced for the market and you had to call in and get them to make deals to get fair market price. Then it just got too much with the lies and no credits when they said they would be, me having to call back in and listen to BS and on hold for extended times to get them to do what they agreed to earlier.
I come back here from time to time to see how it's going. I sure would like to be a Directv Customer again, but not while AT&T has them. I can see the same M.O. in the awarding of credits, and some times it's good. It is the same AT&T BS though, and I just don't think they are going to change the Organized Crime mentality they have. I keep watching for someone else to take over DTV, from what I read AT&t would like to get rid of it, but their in to deep.
No Offense to anybody. Just had to post after likegadgets posted above. Please ignore spelling, puctuation, and sentence structure High School Only.


----------



## James Long

A reminder ... this is a thread about AT&T|DIRECTV discounts. We have a thread for discussing the pending transfer of control to TPG.

Thanks!


----------



## Rob37

I call in annually after the 1st of every year and have been getting a $60 a month credit for 12 months. This is like my 4th year of getting this discount & I sure do enjoy it because I get the NFL & MLB Every year & that discount does help on the old monthly bill.


----------



## JVK

Just received $70 off per month to keep me on for another year.


----------



## mitchflorida

JVK said:


> Just received $70 off per month to keep me on for another year.


$70 off is great, but what are you paying now after the discount?


----------



## etexlady

I have the worst luck getting discounts. I call and might be offered some movie channel for half price for three months or a few dollars off for some channel I don't care about. Typically they tell me there are no discounts at the time and to call back nearer to the beginning of my billing cycle. Even Loyalty brushes me off. This is how they treat a 14 year customer. I can go to local cable and get a bundle for TV/Home Phone and Internet (1 gig) for less than I am paying Direct TV. I'm stupid not to go ahead and do that since it is obvious DTV doesn't care to keep me as a customer.


----------



## dtv757

Try to reach directv/att on social media via Private message (fb messenger /Twitter) .

Me personally I wouldn't go to cable for video . If u don't have fiber available that I guess you like me and have to use docsis for broadband 
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teetertotter

I received $35.00 off my Ultimate Pkg this past January. I will be calling back very shortly before my June billing cycle for any other promotion/discount. Maybe work on the HD fee, sports fee, etc. if no discounts at the time. AT&T DTV and U-verse have been good to me since 1994. Back then, Showtime would email me the movies that month, that would be in DD. I was good to go. I have their DSL 100Mbps which is $40.00/mo.

DTV is good and has the best HD picture quality anywhere, with upscaling TV and AVR. Their promotions maybe sporadic and have to call every so often. Whether the sporadic promotions are true or not, but that is what The Office of the President[Staff] and over the years have always said.

I know, it is a hassle, but if you want to save $$$, that is the requirement and only takes about 20 minutes of your time. Call the loyalty dept or the office of the president{Staff]


----------



## mitchflorida

etexlady said:


> I have the worst luck getting discounts. I call and might be offered some movie channel for half price for three months or a few dollars off for some channel I don't care about. Typically they tell me there are no discounts at the time and to call back nearer to the beginning of my billing cycle. Even Loyalty brushes me off. This is how they treat a 14 year customer. I can go to local cable and get a bundle for TV/Home Phone and Internet (1 gig) for less than I am paying Direct TV. I'm stupid not to go ahead and do that since it is obvious DTV doesn't care to keep me as a customer.


Gosh, I hate to say this, but you may have to threaten to disconnect. You should get at least $25 off your bill.


----------



## harsh

dtv757 said:


> Me personally I wouldn't go to cable for video . If u don't have fiber available that I guess you like me and have to use docsis for broadband


You would benefit greatly (and we wouldn't have to hear about it anymore) if you got over your vendetta against DOCSIS. DOCSIS is not the problem and to use it as a pseudonym for cable company provided broadband is wrong if for no other reason than it hides the true culprit; any beef your might have is directly with your cable operator.


----------



## compnurd

harsh said:


> You would benefit greatly (and we wouldn't have to hear about it anymore) if you got over your vendetta against DOCSIS. DOCSIS is not the problem and to use it as a pseudonym for cable company provided broadband is wrong if for no other reason than it hides the true culprit; any beef your might have is directly with your cable operator.


YUP... and he clearly has no clue that people with Fiber have the same issues.. he has an issue he should get fixed...


----------



## Teetertotter

1-1/2 years ago, I know for a fact, from an installer, that Spectrum cable customers have been switching over to Satellite. That would be in our area. I see the Spectrum trucks working on the lines and can imagine how old some of the lines are in our city. I'm sure their rates go up like every body else, but new subscribers receive new introductory offers, just like DTV and others.


----------



## krel

etexlady said:


> I have the worst luck getting discounts. I call and might be offered some movie channel for half price for three months or a few dollars off for some channel I don't care about. Typically they tell me there are no discounts at the time and to call back nearer to the beginning of my billing cycle. Even Loyalty brushes me off. This is how they treat a 14 year customer. I can go to local cable and get a bundle for TV/Home Phone and Internet (1 gig) for less than I am paying Direct TV. I'm stupid not to go ahead and do that since it is obvious DTV doesn't care to keep me as a customer.


you might have to call more than once and play russian roulette and get some csr torcher before you get a discount


----------



## mopardude01

etexlady said:


> I have the worst luck getting discounts. I call and might be offered some movie channel for half price for three months or a few dollars off for some channel I don't care about. Typically they tell me there are no discounts at the time and to call back nearer to the beginning of my billing cycle. Even Loyalty brushes me off. This is how they treat a 14 year customer. I can go to local cable and get a bundle for TV/Home Phone and Internet (1 gig) for less than I am paying Direct TV. I'm stupid not to go ahead and do that since it is obvious DTV doesn't care to keep me as a customer.


Don't feel bad, I was a 20 year customer of D* and they would promise me a discount, but when the bill came in, guess what no discount. I would call retention and they would tell me they couldn't do anything this month but I should see it next billing cycle. Then I might for a month, then back to regular bill again. Promise me 6 months, but never seen it for a consistent 6 months. Got fed up with all the lies and left at&t, never looked back. Bad businesses model to retain customers if you ask me.


----------



## leadout_kv

was getting $70/mo off for year with the xtra package (not an advertised package but is available). offer just expired.

just called yesterday and was offered and accepted $65/mo off for same. bill went from $87/mo to $92/mo.


----------



## etexlady

I gave up on DTV and had local cable installed. So far it's been great. No rain fade and it plays well with my Sonos Beam (no audio dropouts). When I called DTV to cancel the agent went on and on about what they could do to keep a long term customer and offered me $60/mo discount. I told her I had called several times since the first of the year for discounts but was always told nothing was available. I told her the cable had already been installed and I was happy with it. She was apologetic I had not been offered any incentive to stay but said I was always welcome to return if I later wished to do so.


----------



## dtv757

etexlady said:


> I gave up on DTV and had local cable installed. So far it's been great. No rain fade and it plays well with my Sonos Beam (no audio dropouts). When I called DTV to cancel the agent went on and on about what they could do to keep a long term customer and offered me $60/mo discount. I told her I had called several times since the first of the year for discounts but was always told nothing was available. I told her the cable had already been installed and I was happy with it. She was apologetic I had not been offered any incentive to stay but said I was always welcome to return if I later wished to do so.


Noooo i can't believe u went to cable . 
Telco (fios / U Verse) I could understand but not the cable cos... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

dtv757 said:


> Noooo i can't believe u went to cable .
> Telco (fios / U Verse) I could understand but not the cable cos...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Well they gotta compete. My cable is $126/month for 300/30mbps internet and telephone. Directv is $89, so that's $215. When DirecTV deals expire and that goes up, it actually costs more than to just bundle TV with cable (around $220 / month). DirecTV has to keep the price down to even stay as a relevant option. If they don't keep renewing discounts, cables pricing is going to kill em.

But yeah if I ever got rid of DirecTV I would probably just stream from the internet.


----------



## codespy

My Spectrum TV price would kill me if I subbed with them based on everything in my signature that I have activated with DirecTV. It’s never a one size fits all scenario.


----------



## dtv757

cypherx said:


> Well they gotta compete. My cable is $126/month for 300/30mbps internet and telephone. Directv is $89, so that's $215. When DirecTV deals expire and that goes up, it actually costs more than to just bundle TV with cable (around $220 / month). DirecTV has to keep the price down to even stay as a relevant option. If they don't keep renewing discounts, cables pricing is going to kill em.
> 
> But yeah if I ever got rid of DirecTV I would probably just stream from the internet.


I just checked if I had cable co for video it would be $200+ . Not to mention no 4K , un-watchable awful PQ , bad service , random channels not working , no NFL ST and more...

I tried it for a month a few years ago just to see and it was awful NBA un watchable microblocks everywhere tech ran a new line from pedistal to house and said nothing else I can do . I said take your STB out of the house. Also random channels had some kind of XRE code and didn't work it was 100x awful . I even showed tech comparison to D* PQ and tech was amazed.

No thanks not sure how neighbors put up with the awful service.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## etexlady

Hey, a gal’s gotta do what she’s gotta do to to save a little money. I was paying DTV $225/mo with no premiums. I was paying the local cable $145/mo for 400 gig internet. Cable offered to add tv (comparable plan to DTV) plus internet for $165 for 12 months. Seemed to be a no brainer to me. In my town for tv service there is only the one cable company, DTV or Dish - no fios, etc. I’ll try cable for a year and then reassess.


----------



## Dean Caudle

Going back to DTV on Monday basically for Bally Sports and Sunday Ticket. Had been a DTV sub for close to 10 years and did the yearly call in game to get a reduction. My question is now being in a 24 month contract will I have any luck getting a credit if I call in after the 12 months or are they being tough if you are still under contract getting any reductions? Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan

Dean Caudle said:


> Going back to DTV on Monday basically for Bally Sports and Sunday Ticket. Had been a DTV sub for close to 10 years and did the yearly call in game to get a reduction. My question is now being in a 24 month contract will I have any luck getting a credit if I call in after the 12 months or are they being tough if you are still under contract getting any reductions? Thanks!


Hard to say. By then TPG will have operational control of DIRECTV.


----------



## codespy

You definitely may or may not get any deals, I can pretty much guarantee that.

I’ve been in contract for probably 20 years, and always got a nice deal almost every year.


----------



## Cleats

I know its a bit early but any Sunday ticket discounts being offered yet? 
thanks.


----------



## dtv757

Cleats said:


> I know its a bit early but any Sunday ticket discounts being offered yet?
> thanks.


I usually call in August

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> I just checked if I had cable co for video it would be $200+ . Not to mention no 4K , un-watchable awful PQ , bad service , random channels not working , no NFL ST and more...
> 
> I tried it for a month a few years ago just to see and it was awful NBA un watchable microblocks everywhere tech ran a new line from pedistal to house and said nothing else I can do . I said take your STB out of the house. Also random channels had some kind of XRE code and didn't work it was 100x awful . I even showed tech comparison to D* PQ and tech was amazed.
> 
> No thanks not sure how neighbors put up with the awful service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


did they run coax from the pedistal to your house or fiber. makes all of the difference in the world


----------



## krel

it all depends on who you get you may have to call in more than once to get a deal also


----------



## dtv757

krel said:


> did they run coax from the pedistal to your house or fiber. makes all of the difference in the world


Coax no fiber in my current location. I wish I had fios . I had it in the past and miss it. Wish more areas had FTTH.

I have a cable broadband provider 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

dtv757 said:


> Coax no fiber in my current location. I wish I had fios . I had it in the past and miss it. Wish more areas had FTTH.
> 
> I have a cable broadband provider
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Your very lucky to have a cable broadband provider. A lot of people have problems with Fios


----------



## DesertWind53

What number are you guys calling when you want to try to get a discount by threatening to disconnect? 800-531-5000? Or something else?


----------



## codespy

DesertWind53 said:


> What number are you guys calling when you want to try to get a discount by threatening to disconnect? 800-531-5000? Or something else?


You could call that number, but there are several numbers depending on which account you are on. Once you zone in on a number shown in this thread, it also depends on how you approach a certain CSR once you get there and what to say.

There's 150 pages of great information here. For starters, I would recommend you take a couple minutes to start around P. 142 (going back to the start of the year) reviewing other's experiences which should also help you decide which better number to choose. This should help prepare how your approach will be as well, again once you get to your CSR of your particular account. :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertWind53

Just called the 1083 number and was initially offered $45/mo off for 12 months. I said that wasn't gonna cut it, she messaged her supervisor and offered $60. I killed one receiver which saved another $7. So that will hold me off for another year. God I hate this company with a passion.


----------



## codespy

DesertWind53 said:


> Just called the 1083 number and was initially offered $45/mo off for 12 months. I said that wasn't gonna cut it, she messaged her supervisor and offered $60. I killed one receiver which saved another $7. So that will hold me off for another year. God I hate this company with a passion.


I'd be really pissed too if I only saved $720 + tax for a year for my DirecTV service, you should've cancelled right away!

Count yourself as benefitting for calling. Many others call who are long time subs and don't get jack.

How long did the phone call take- 40min +/-? ersevere:


----------



## DesertWind53

codespy said:


> I'd be really pissed too if I only saved $720 + tax for a year for my DirecTV service, you should've cancelled right away!


I get your point, but I was already paying over $2200/year, which is simply outrageous. $50/month of that in ridiculous fees alone. Somehow John Stankey will continue to be able to make his yacht payments on time, I'm sure.



> How long did the phone call take- 40min +/-? ersevere:


An amazingly-short 14:37 (that's minutes, not hours lol). Seemed to be an overseas call center, perhaps the Philippines. CSR was very nice and knew what she was doing. I was polite but quickly dismissed her scripted questions about what stations do I watch, etc. Made it clear I didn't want to change my plan, just fix the egregious pricing.


----------



## MysteryMan

DesertWind53 said:


> Just called the 1083 number and was initially offered $45/mo off for 12 months. I said that wasn't gonna cut it, she messaged her supervisor and offered $60. I killed one receiver which saved another $7. So that will hold me off for another year. God I hate this company with a passion.


Yeah, it's very obvious you were the injured party during that phone conversation.


----------



## krel

you hate DTV for offering a 60.00 discount for a year. how much do you think they should have discounted you. i can think of alot better reasons to hate them but that's not one of them


----------



## krel

MysteryMan said:


> Yeah, it's very obvious you were the injured party during that phone conversation.


it's always the ones that complain about not getting the discounts they want or think they deserve


----------



## krel

compnurd said:


> Your very lucky to have a cable broadband provider. A lot of people have problems with Fios


not one company is perfect yes some are worse than others


----------



## heelsfinl4

I have 2 $35 dollar discounts running concurrently. One expires in 8 months and the other in a year. I will attempt to get them renewed at that time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DR2420

DesertWind53 said:


> Just called the 1083 number and was initially offered $45/mo off for 12 months. I said that wasn't gonna cut it, she messaged her supervisor and offered $60. I killed one receiver which saved another $7. So that will hold me off for another year. God I hate this company with a passion.


$60 off per month is quite a discount. We need to appreciate that AT&T/Directv even gives us this option because a lot of other providers don't. It's pretty much pay their standard rate or leave. I know Dish is not going to give anyone a $60 monthly discount. I know they offer a 2 year price guarantee but if you look at it, they are only giving customers around $25-$30 off the standard rate. I do agree with you on the prices being too high in general, but that goes for a lot of things these days. Then again, some long time Directv customers call in and are offered nothing or get half of the discount you got, so you are definitely one of the fortunate ones to get that sizable discount. Overall, I will say Directv will work with their customers more times than not and I do appreciate that about them. I've dealt with Dish, I've dealt with Spectrum and Directv has been by far the best to me.


----------



## dietamstel

Just thought that I would add my view as a success in reducing my monthly DTV bill. Our most recent loyalty credits ended at the end of May and paid the full rate for June. We were ready to cancel and give the AT&T TV product a try as it would save us money over the DTV regular rate with no extra box fees using EBay purchases or Apple TV and no Regional Sports Fee. After reviewing this thread, I really could not figure out what the best number for loyalty would be to try, so I gave the FaceBook messenger option a spin. End result was $55 per month discount for a year plus $7 off Showtime for 12 mos. Pretty easy process and did not have deal with who to call on the phone. Though we were prepared to try out something different and new, we are fine with our DTV service and happy to keep our bill in a more reasonable monthly expense range.


----------



## harsh

DesertWind53 said:


> I get your point, but I was already paying over $2200/year, which is simply outrageous.


That works out to about $183.33/month. The DIRECTV Average Revenue Per Unit is probably upwards of $150 so while you're above average, it isn't outrageous. Some are paying well upwards of $200.


----------



## DesertWind53

krel said:


> you hate DTV for offering a 60.00 discount for a year.


That's not what I said. Nice job twisting my words.

I said I hate DirecTV. I did NOT say I hated them for giving me a fat discount.


----------



## DesertWind53

harsh said:


> That works out to about $183.33/month. The DIRECTV Average Revenue Per Unit is probably upwards of $150 so while you're above average, it isn't outrageous. Some are paying well upwards of $200.


So because their prices are outrageously high in general, that makes the pricing ok? I don't follow your logic. Wait - "probably upwards" - so you are just assuming that figure, or do you actually have a source for this alleged "average revenue per unit"? I'd love to know what it actually is, and what its trajectory has been as the company bleeds subs every month.


----------



## harsh

DesertWind53 said:


> So because their prices are outrageously high in general, that makes the pricing ok?


If you want DIRECTV, you can't expect to pay Sling TV pricing.


> I don't follow your logic. Wait - "probably upwards" - so you are just assuming that figure, or do you actually have a source for this alleged "average revenue per unit"?


The most recent figure I saw was from EoY 2020 and the ARPU was $137.64 for the combination of DIRECTV, the AT&T TV and Uverse. DIRECTV is the most expensive option by far. Between 2018 and 2020, the corporate TV ARPU went up $15.88. Because the numbers for each division are combined in the financial reports, it isn't possible to calculate what the divisional numbers are.

Back yonder when DIRECTV was on their own, their EoY 2014 ARPU was $117.30 and was climbing at a rate of 4.7% per annum. Extending that to 2021 would give an ARPU of $161.57 and that doesn't seem out of the realm of possibility given the numbers that have been shared here.

I reason that those with lesser packages are much more likely to leave for cheaper options as their needs may be more easily met by alternatives that at least appear to be cheaper.

Going forward, the AT&T TV Now numbers will be rolled into the corporate (New DIRECTV) numbers and that will further slant the ARPU numbers downward relative to the satellite service numbers.


----------



## pmayo2002

My bill has exploded to $220 per month. That includes a $25 discount from my ATT wireless and another $15 for HBO, which will stop next month when I move my phone to T-Mobile.

So $260 and try to get price down -- *they offered me $60 discount - for 1 year.*

So $200 or $100 for the same with You Tube. Unfortunately it will be You Tube at the end of the month. Have had for last two months to test and have had no issues. Lots of negatives as far the user interface but for $1200 per year it is a no brainer.

Had DTV for nearly 20 years -- the world and technology moves on.


----------



## mitchflorida

Hard to believe that DirecTV is twice as expensive as YouTube for largely identical service.


----------



## pmayo2002

mitchflorida said:


> Hard to believe that DirecTV is twice as expensive as YouTube for largely identical service.


Why?? 
You tube is 70 less 10 promotion for 12 months. Philo adds many missing stations (AHC and History) - $20 less 10 promo. No RSN fees, No state and local cable/sat taxes. HBO, Starz, Showtime is $30 so my total $102 with taxes. I have 6 TV's so no C61 boxes to rent. Only thing missing is CINMAX but then again with HBOmax you can stream those movies anyway. No 4K in my package but DTV had limited content for 4K. No hardware so no protection plan (which I used 2 times in last 3 years that I had it for bad HR54 and a LNB)

The only annoying issues are the guide/user interface as you can only schedule DVR's for 4 hours in advance with the TV on my computer I can look ahead a week and do same (so that is the work around).

We will see how it goes, I am sure I will be receiving welcome back phone calls and mailings


----------



## mitchflorida

So you now pay for YouTube and Philo? Cinemax is not included in HBO Max, who told you that? Does YouTube give you RSNs for free?

You could get another $25 off DTV, but at this point you might as well switch to YT and Philo, however they aren't tax-free.


----------



## James Long

mitchflorida said:


> Does YouTube give you RSNs for free?


Included without an additional RSN fee ... for the RSNs that YouTube actually carries. You Tube TV has their own issues.


----------



## TV_Guy

mitchflorida said:


> So you now pay for YouTube and Philo? Cinemax is not included in HBO Max, who told you that? Does YouTube give you RSNs for free?
> 
> You could get another $25 off DTV, but at this point you might as well switch to YT and Philo, however they aren't tax-free.


Not every state taxes OTT services. NY is one of them.


----------



## mitchflorida

I've confirmed that Florida (where he and I live) charges 13% tax on YouTube and all other online video and audio services.

New York State doesn't charge sales tax on streaming services? Please don't let Gov. Cuomo know!


----------



## techguy88

mitchflorida said:


> So you now pay for YouTube and Philo? Cinemax is not included in HBO Max, who told you that? Does YouTube give you RSNs for free?
> 
> You could get another $25 off DTV, but at this point you might as well switch to YT and Philo, however they aren't tax-free.


While Cinemax is not included with HBO Max both services share the same movie library. If you pay attention to what is coming and leaving HBO Max then look at what's new on Cinemax Go you will see where movies leave HBO Max one month and rotate into Cinemax the next and vice versa. Also the Cinemax Originals, _Banshee_ & _C.B. Strike_ were added to HBO proper which is part of HBO Max. _Warrior_ was renewed for a third season by HBO Max after the first two seasons were added via HBO.

So unless you want to re-watch other past Cinemax Originals like _Outcast_ you really don't need a Cinemax subscription unless you watch a heavy load of older movies.


----------



## DMRI2006

pmayo2002 said:


> We will see how it goes, I am sure I will be receiving welcome back phone calls and mailings


Don't bet on getting offered much. Was there for 20+ years and all I received was one measily "come back" flyer in the mail for a $100 Visa gift card if I resubscribed and took a contract with them lol. Not a single phone call or subsequent offer.


----------



## SledgeHammer

mitchflorida said:


> I've confirmed that Florida (where he and I live) charges 13% tax on YouTube and all other online video and audio services.
> 
> New York State doesn't charge sales tax on streaming services? Please don't let Gov. Cuomo know!


Oh no!!!! you have to pay 13% tax on a $130 bill while you get a 6 fig salary for free... Boo hoo! 

Yeah, sorry, I'd rather pay sales tax on my DirecTV vs paying state income tax.


----------



## James Long

Nobody rides for free. The government has to tax something to get the money they need to operate and provide the services people demand from the government. Taxing spending instead of income is harder on retirees and others with a fixed income. It doesn't make much sense to work in a state with high income tax then retire to a state with high sales/property taxes.


----------



## pmayo2002

Mitch you are right -- 13%, But then again no income tax 
I have been a Satellite guy since 1990 with a C-band system, then early Dish Systems watching Charlie's weekly show, then on to Directv since 2000 with Hughes, RCA and even a TIVO IRD. Installed all of my gear, so technology moves on and so do I. Yes YTTV has it own its own issues and cloud based DVR takes getting used to.


----------



## compnurd

pmayo2002 said:


> Mitch you are right -- 13%, But then again no income tax
> I have been a Satellite guy since 1990 with a C-band system, then early Dish Systems watching Charlie's weekly show, then on to Directv since 2000 with Hughes, RCA and even a TIVO IRD. Installed all of my gear, so technology moves on and so do I. Yes YTTV has it own its own issues and cloud based DVR takes getting used to.


I wouldn't harp on the no income tax. As James pointed out the state gets its money from you somehow. I remember living in NH with no income tax and then registered my new car to the tune of 1k a year that used to cost me 40 bucks in NY. Florida for example as some of the highest car insurance rates in the country


----------



## mke

compnurd said:


> I wouldn't harp on the no income tax. As James pointed out the state gets its money from you somehow. I remember living in NH with no income tax and then registered my new car to the tune of 1k a year that used to cost me 40 bucks in NY. Florida for example as some of the highest car insurance rates in the country


I moved from ill too florida and my car ins doubled but i still feel over all im paying less then the hefty taxes i was paying in ill and i feel safer in fl from crime so it was the right choice

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

mke said:


> I moved from ill too florida and my car ins doubled but i still feel over all im paying less then the hefty taxes i was paying in ill and i feel safer in fl from crime so it was the right choice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I pay ~$350/yr on car registration in So Cal. Insurance is ~$1200/yr on a 16 yr old car. Granted, the car has held on to 65%+ of its value after 16 yrs , but still, excessive. I haven't replaced it because the new models are all ugly with the giant grills and stuff and since it's going !up in value! I'm waiting til I hit 1967 Shelby Cobra Fastback prices til I cash out haha.


----------



## paulman182

DirecTV has raised my bill by about $80/month, taking away a $50/month credit that still had a month to go, and also taking away some discounts resulting from my being an AT&T customer.

I assume there is no reason to call them and beg, especially since they took away the discount that still had a month to go. Am I correct in this assumption?

I'll probably be a Dish customer soon.


----------



## krel

paulman182 said:


> DirecTV has raised my bill by about $80/month, taking away a $50/month credit that still had a month to go, and also taking away some discounts resulting from my being an AT&T customer.
> 
> I assume there is no reason to call them and beg, especially since they took away the discount that still had a month to go. Am I correct in this assumption?
> 
> I'll probably be a Dish customer soon.


How long have you had service?? Promos are only good for a year.. dish will raise your rates after two years as well like all other providers. In today's world it don't pay to be loyal to one company anymore..


----------



## paulman182

krel said:


> How long have you had service?? Promos are only good for a year.. dish will raise your rates after two years as well like all other providers. In today's world it don't pay to be loyal to one company anymore..


I've had service for about 20 years and have always been able to call and get discounts.


----------



## krel

paulman182 said:


> I've had service for about 20 years and have always been able to call and get discounts.


since it's under new mgnt it will be interesting to see if there still giving out discounts to loyal customers


----------



## NashGuy

paulman182 said:


> I've had service for about 20 years and have always been able to call and get discounts.





krel said:


> since it's under new mgnt it will be interesting to see if there still giving out discounts to loyal customers


Before going to the hassle of switching to Dish, with its own 2-yr contract and new dish installation, I'd definitely call up DTV, especially now that they're officially managed separately from AT&T. Maybe you can get some kind of discount added back. As krel says, it'll be interesting to see if the new management is any more, or less, generous with those loyalty discounts.

If you have home broadband, you may also want to price out how much it would cost to get the same DTV package under their DTV Stream service (currently called AT&T TV, but the name will officially change later this month). You can price it out here:
AT&T TV Packages - The Best of Live TV & On Demand

Note that AT&T TV/DTV Stream has no contract and no added fees beyond what you see added up in your cart.


----------



## mitchflorida

paulman182 said:


> DirecTV has raised my bill by about $80/month, taking away a $50/month credit that still had a month to go, and also taking away some discounts resulting from my being an AT&T customer.
> 
> I assume there is no reason to call them and beg, especially since they took away the discount that still had a month to go. Am I correct in this assumption?
> 
> I'll probably be a Dish customer soon.


It would be silly to switch to Dish without first calling the DirecTV retention department to get their best offer. Then you could decide.


----------



## krel

id'e call em and see what they say and if you do then post your results here. i hear there going to try and retain all the customers back that they screwed over!!! i also heard that bill morrow was frugal as well contract negotions should be interesting as well if it will become like dish with long blackouts


----------



## krel

NashGuy said:


> Before going to the hassle of switching to Dish, with its own 2-yr contract and new dish installation, I'd definitely call up DTV, especially now that they're officially managed separately from AT&T. Maybe you can get some kind of discount added back. As krel says, it'll be interesting to see if the new management is any more, or less, generous with those loyalty discounts.
> 
> If you have home broadband, you may also want to price out how much it would cost to get the same DTV package under their DTV Stream service (currently called AT&T TV, but the name will officially change later this month). You can price it out here:
> AT&T TV Packages - The Best of Live TV & On Demand
> 
> Note that AT&T TV/DTV Stream has no contract and no added fees beyond what you see added up in your cart.


i am paying spectrum less for double the channels!!! AT&T T.V. not worth it to me. and spectrum gave me a two year new customer promo wich is very rare for them to do...


----------



## krel

if they don't budge on discounts then shop around. after i left my DTV disaster. there was no way in hell i was getting into another contract. if the marriage goes sour i wanna run like hell and run like my hair was on fire. to be honest there is no way i would ever go back to em!!!


----------



## b4pjoe

krel said:


> after reading a few facebook posts nothing seems to have changed with em. but i don't expect it to change over night. *though the one thing that i do know for sure is that the new DTV csr's are 100% in america so no more of the overseas drama*!!!


Ummmm...what? Where did you see/hear this?


----------



## compnurd

b4pjoe said:


> Ummmm...what? Where did you see/hear this?


That is funny


----------



## jimmie57

b4pjoe said:


> Ummmm...what? Where did you see/hear this?


I was told, about a year ago, that they were working to get all of the csrs to be in the USA. I let it go in one ear and out the other.
Hopefully this is changed, It might be a big improvement.


----------



## krel

b4pjoe said:


> Ummmm...what? Where did you see/hear this?


Trying to find the link.. I read the CSRs will be in el segundo ca.. I'll just let it go in one ear and out the other. There's also a directv customer service sucks page on Facebook though I got all of the complaints on the directv Facebook page..


----------



## krel

jimmie57 said:


> I was told, about a year ago, that they were working to get all of the csrs to be in the USA. I let it go in one ear and out the other.
> Hopefully this is changed, It might be a big improvement.


Wonders if it's true wonders if it's for all of att wich is failing or just the new dtv. I remember James saying that he didn't think the customer service would get any better I agree with him on that


----------



## krel

It's not going to get any better or any cheaper. People signing up should do there research and I am willing to bet that you'll discover more than the discovery Channel does..


----------



## James Long

krel said:


> Wonders if it's true wonders if it's for all of att wich is failing or just the new dtv. I remember James saying that he didn't think the customer service would get any better I agree with him on that


Please don't misquote me. Actually, it would be better not to quote others at all unless you are using the quote function so people can see what you are referring to.


----------



## paulman182

Too late for me to see what DirecTV offers, but I assume since they took away a $50 discount one month early that nothing would be forthcoming. My Dish install is tomorrow.
My daughter who lives next door recently switched after billing errors that DirecTV would not correct. She originally signed with DirecTV on my recommendation and was never able to match the discounts I got. She ended up paying as much as me even though she had a much smaller package and three fewer receivers.
Anyway, I saw her new Dish system and I am really impressed with the functionality of the Hopper 3 and how smoothly it works compared to my old HR-24s.
I guess I'm ready for a change anyway.


----------



## krel

i got a call from em this morning the rep was in the states but i was transfered over to a clueless wonder overseas i had to explain 3 times why i won't come back. i said customer service ****ing sucks!!! then he started offering me the moon and stars LMFAO. i was just like the last time you morons offered me the moon and stars i was left standing there with a handful of ****.. nothings changed. i would be thrilled if dtv vanished!!!


----------



## krel

jimmie57 said:


> I was told, about a year ago, that they were working to get all of the csrs to be in the USA. I let it go in one ear and out the other.
> Hopefully this is changed, It might be a big improvement.


the need to train em how to run the copmputer systems and not read from scripts and trying to upsell you more stuff while not hearing your problems...


----------



## NashGuy

krel said:


> i am paying spectrum less for double the channels!!! AT&T T.V. not worth it to me. and spectrum gave me a two year new customer promo wich is very rare for them to do...


Yeah, if you're getting a new customer promo deal and/or a discount for bundling multiple services, you probably come out cheaper for a comparable TV package from Comcast or Charter than you'd pay for AT&T TV with their everyday, no-contract pricing. But you definitely pay less for AT&T TV than you would for the same package on DTV if you're paying DTV's regular prices. You just have to look and compare your options, figure out which channels and features you care about.


----------



## NashGuy

paulman182 said:


> Anyway, I saw her new Dish system and I am really impressed with the functionality of the Hopper 3 and how smoothly it works compared to my old HR-24s.
> I guess I'm ready for a change anyway.


Dish has really moved ahead of DTV in terms of their receiver technology in the past few years. It'll be interesting to see if the new management invests in a new generation of DTV Genies or if they just point customers who care about that sort of thing toward DTV Stream, which offers its own next-gen box.


----------



## longhorn23

krel said:


> i got a call from em this morning the rep was in the states but i was transfered over to a clueless wonder overseas i had to explain 3 times why i won't come back. i said customer service ******* sucks!!! then he started offering me the moon and stars LMFAO. i was just like the last time you morons offered me the moon and stars i was left standing there with a handful of ****.. nothings changed. i would be thrilled if dtv vanished!!!


Is it really necessary to be so hateful and call them morons? They are just doing their job for probably very little pay. They can only offer you discounts if they are available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

I never have any issues when I call directv, hope the "new" company is just as easy to deal with . 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan

longhorn23 said:


> Is it really necessary to be so hateful and call them morons? They are just doing their job for probably very little pay. They can only offer you discounts if they are available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The real question is why is he still acting like a woman scorned posting his hatred for DIRECTV when he's no longer a customer?


----------



## James Long

MysteryMan said:


> The real question is why is he still acting like a woman scorned posting his hatred for DIRECTV when he's no longer a customer?


Please don't insult women by comparing him to them.


----------



## paulman182

CSRs are certainly not morons, but I wish that the CSR staff of every company could be made up of people who are interested in and enthusiastic about the business they are representing. I am fortunate in my 45 year working career (so far) I have always had a job that I wanted, instead of having to take a position just to draw a paycheck.


----------



## SledgeHammer

paulman182 said:


> CSRs are certainly not morons, but I wish that the CSR staff of every company could be made up of people who are interested in and enthusiastic about the business they are representing. I am fortunate in my 45 year working career (so far) I have always had a job that I wanted, instead of having to take a position just to draw a paycheck.


Sadly, little boys and girls don't grow up wanting to be CSRs .


----------



## jw_rally

SledgeHammer said:


> Sadly, little boys and girls don't grow up wanting to be CSRs .


Agree.

Amazingly enough societies need many people to do some relatively unpleasant jobs that generally don't align with their personal dreams. Eating, housing, other basic needs and raising families sometimes trump their dreams. However, if they do well enough in those unpleasant jobs they can improve their lot in life.

I can't imagine why people who continually deal with so many pleasant people in our society just aren't as motivated as they should be.

I mean look at the state of politics, media, and discourse on the internet. How can anyone conclude that dealing with the public would be anything less than pleasant?


----------



## b4pjoe

So the last few times I've tried to get a discount I've had better lucky via messages through Twitter. I have a current discount expiring later this month so I thought I would try that again to see if I could get the discount extended so I sent a new message to the DirecTV twitter account. I see the check mark on my message that they have read the message. But no one ever replied back to me. At all. Nothing. Looks like things might be changing.


----------



## James Long

SledgeHammer said:


> Sadly, little boys and girls don't grow up wanting to be CSRs .


I have dealt with a few that should be moved on to other employment (become some other company's problem). Good management will realize that a bad customer service experience can kill their company. I recently had to choose between two companies with nearly identical bids for a service. We have had service with both companies for many years but now it is time to consolidate and choose one. The one with the worst customer service got kicked to the curb. The company that gave me a dedicated customer service rep (over a decade ago) who is responsible for our company's business won.

All things being equal companies need to be better than equal. CSR isn't as bad as telemarketer, but it isn't the dream job for most people. (The dedicated CSR I wrote about above isn't dealing with the public. She is dealing with a select group of high value companies.)

Unfortunately the pressure to provide good customer service is passed on to the lowest people on the ladder. A bad customer service experience is more likely to lead to a CSR losing their job than the company fixing the system that prevents them from doing their job better. The CSR was poorly trained, so we fired them when they messed up. Did you change the training? No? I guess you'll be firing the next piece of meat that messes up.


----------



## MysteryMan

If you think CSRs are bad try dealing with a AT&T sales rep at one of their outlet stores.


----------



## jw_rally

James Long said:


> Unfortunately the pressure to provide good customer service is passed on to the lowest people on the ladder. A bad customer service experience is more likely to lead to a CSR losing their job than the company fixing the system that prevents them from doing their job better. The CSR was poorly trained, so we fired them when they messed up. Did you change the training? No? I guess you'll be firing the next piece of meat that messes up.


Bingo! Sometimes when I receive relatively poor customer service it is perfectly obvious the company has a problem bigger than a particular CSR.


----------



## dtv757

Sorry if wrong post but just got the email NFL ST free this year 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

James Long said:


> I have dealt with a few that should be moved on to other employment (become some other company's problem). Good management will realize that a bad customer service experience can kill their company. I recently had to choose between two companies with nearly identical bids for a service. We have had service with both companies for many years but now it is time to consolidate and choose one. The one with the worst customer service got kicked to the curb. The company that gave me a dedicated customer service rep (over a decade ago) who is responsible for our company's business won.
> 
> All things being equal companies need to be better than equal. CSR isn't as bad as telemarketer, but it isn't the dream job for most people. (The dedicated CSR I wrote about above isn't dealing with the public. She is dealing with a select group of high value companies.)
> 
> Unfortunately the pressure to provide good customer service is passed on to the lowest people on the ladder. A bad customer service experience is more likely to lead to a CSR losing their job than the company fixing the system that prevents them from doing their job better. The CSR was poorly trained, so we fired them when they messed up. Did you change the training? No? I guess you'll be firing the next piece of meat that messes up.


"Customer Service Rep" can mean many things. From a low level phone person who doesn't know anything except how to push a few buttons, to a more technical customer service rep.

At my last company, the director decided to adopt AppDynamics for server monitoring and he put a guy in charge of it that is super knowledgeable about desktop support type stuff (when he feels like it lol), but he was tasked with admining AppDynamics and getting all the company apps onboarded. He didn't show much interest in getting legit training on it and was basically just "randomly turning knobs" which he had no clue what they were doing. And AppDynamics has a LOT of knobs to turn.

I actually sent an email to the director saying that AppDynamics has a "consultant service" where you can get an AppDynamics "expert" / customer service rep to come and turn the knobs for you and teach you how to do maintenance. Surprisingly, he approved, but the "customer service rep" was equally as useless as our in house guy. Pretty ridiculous when you consider the yearly cost of AppDynamics and how much the consultant service was.

Eventually, every dev group got sick of his "random knob turning" without knowing what he was doing and instead of pushing for training, just did the bare minimum to please the director and set up spam filter rules in Outlook to block all the AppDynamics alerts since they were bogus. That was SOP there... get it to "good enough" and then move on to the next "good enough" project .


----------



## b4pjoe

b4pjoe said:


> So the last few times I've tried to get a discount I've had better lucky via messages through Twitter. I have a current discount expiring later this month so I thought I would try that again to see if I could get the discount extended so I sent a new message to the DirecTV twitter account. I see the check mark on my message that they have read the message. But no one ever replied back to me. At all. Nothing. Looks like things might be changing.


They finally got back with me. Said they couldn't extend the expiring discount until it expires and try back after it expires. Also checked on ST Max promotions and only offered me a $16.50 per month discount off of the price of ST Max. Thanks but no thanks on that offer. I will live without ST.


----------



## dtv757

SledgeHammer said:


> Sadly, little boys and girls don't grow up wanting to be CSRs .


off topic, but I did .. I wanted to be a CSR or Tech support for Fios UNION but that never happened 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JMII

For the last 2 years any time we ask for a discount they give us something "free" instead, like Showtime, HBO or even NFL ST. Of course along with this offer comes with an automatic contract extension. Long gone are the days of the customer retention line where they would look at your history and honor previous deals or actually discount your monthly rate for extending your contract. I've been with them for 24 years, but they don't treat me like a loyal customer so I'm canceling.

Yesterday it took nearly 20 mins and being transfer 4 times just get someone who could tell us when our contract is up. Even then they did nothing in attempts to keep us. My bill was $70 two years ago, its now $175 a month... that's insane so I am canceling.


----------



## paulman182

JMII said:


> For the last 2 years any time we ask for a discount they give us something "free" instead, like Showtime, HBO or even NFL ST. Of course along with this offer comes with an automatic contract extension. Long gone are the days of the customer retention line where they would look at your history and honor previous deals or actually discount your monthly rate for extending your contract. I've been with them for 24 years, but they don't treat me like a loyal customer so I'm canceling.
> 
> Yesterday it took nearly 20 mins and being transfer 4 times just get someone who could tell us when our contract is up. Even then they did nothing in attempts to keep us. My bill was $70 two years ago, its now $175 a month... that's insane so I am canceling.


I've had DirecTV for about 20 years and they have always, always reduced my bill by at least $50 per month for several months when I call...but the last discount, which was on month 11 of 12, was removed before the 12th month, leading me to switch to Dish Network. I didn't bother to call since they removed a discount that had not even expired, along with two AT&T-related discounts.


----------



## Soulweeper

My last promotion expired, and I just paid for the non promotional price, and you have to have one month paid at regular price, before their system will generate any offers, so I'm about to make the call. I've had good luck, not threatening, or screaming and shouting, but just being nice, but am curious, if there's any better odds via chat or other method, as opposed to just calling on the phone? Thanks!


----------



## Glenee

MysteryMan said:


> If you think CSRs are bad try dealing with a AT&T sales rep at one of their outlet stores.


That is the truth. They move at the speed of smell. Have the personality of a parole officer, and the enthusiasm of the DMV.


----------



## WestDC

With Current State of Public school Education --you expect something different?


----------



## T.C.

I recently disconnected DirecTV service on August 2, 2021. First time I had to do this in about 6 years. Usually you can call the retention hotline and get them to budge. But, they didn't give me any discounts. I'm on the Entertainment Package (grandfathered over) from several years ago... I receive 7-8 channels extra I shouldn't even be receiving. I had 1 pending credit on my bill in which they said you should allow all credits to expire before asking for another loyalty credit. There's nothing really on TV to watch... it's August... no football... and I didn't even watch TV in July. I enjoy my Summer months.

So, anyways... this is the *New "WIN BACK" DirecTV hotline 888-550-7580*

I still have my equipment and haven't returned it. I called this number and they wouldn't offer me anything!! lol This number is supposed to be better than the loyalty department. All the lady offered me was a one time $90.00 credit for one month. No Sunday Ticket. No HBO or premium channels. She kept saying usually their are deals for every account that pop up on my screen. But nothing for yours... I plan on calling once more around August 23, 2021 this would be the date in which a new statement would print... and i'm hoping the computer generates codes on my account for discounts. I've been with DirecTV for 14 out of the last 16 years... Since learning about the loyalty department and discount codes about 6 years ago... I've saved a considerable amount. But, let's face it... there's IPTV now... and there's no need to pay even $60.00 a month for Entertainment Package on DirecTV... like... it's pointless now.


----------



## atfree

I just chatted via Twitter and ST Max free and refund of $65 ST payment that had posted to my account. Customer since 2003


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchflorida

T.C. said:


> I recently disconnected DirecTV service on August 2, 2021. First time I had to do this in about 6 years. Usually you can call the retention hotline and get them to budge. But, they didn't give me any discounts. I'm on the Entertainment Package (grandfathered over) from several years ago... I receive 7-8 channels extra I shouldn't even be receiving. I had 1 pending credit on my bill in which they said you should allow all credits to expire before asking for another loyalty credit. There's nothing really on TV to watch... it's August... no football... and I didn't even watch TV in July. I enjoy my Summer months.
> 
> So, anyways... this is the *New "WIN BACK" DirecTV hotline 888-550-7580*
> 
> I still have my equipment and haven't returned it. I called this number and they wouldn't offer me anything!! lol This number is supposed to be better than the loyalty department. All the lady offered me was a one time $90.00 credit for one month. No Sunday Ticket. No HBO or premium channels. She kept saying usually their are deals for every account that pop up on my screen. But nothing for yours... I plan on calling once more around August 23, 2021 this would be the date in which a new statement would print... and i'm hoping the computer generates codes on my account for discounts. I've been with DirecTV for 14 out of the last 16 years... Since learning about the loyalty department and discount codes about 6 years ago... I've saved a considerable amount. But, let's face it... there's IPTV now... and there's no need to pay even $60.00 a month for Entertainment Package on DirecTV... like... it's pointless now.


Who will give you a better deal than DTV? Dish keeps sending me $300 Visa Gift Card offers.

Choice Pkg $70 a month gets you free Season Ticket and HBO free for a year with a two year contract. You want more than that?


----------



## RACJ2

I've had Directv service for 13 years, mainly to get NFL ST. Once AT&T took over, I haven't been able to get any substantial discounts. So the last few years, after the NFL season ends, I've been suspending my account for 6 month of the year. And during that suspension period, I switch to YouTube TV streaming, which saves me $600 during that period.

When I recently came off the suspension. I checked to see if I could sign up for streaming DTV NFL ST standalone and it said I qualify. So I decided to call to DTV to cancel. Planning to switch back to YouTubeTV and stream NFL ST. When I called Directv to cancel, I said "cancel service". And it routed me to the loyalty department. 

For the first time since AT&T took over, when I spoke to the CSR, it felt like the DTV of old. He kept saying that he wanted to give me 5 star support and he did! Not sure if its because of the recent spinoff, but the CSR was caring, friendly, sincere and really tried to help. I told him I was considering cancelling and he checked what he could do. He was able to give me $50/mo discount for 12 mo's and $12.50 off NFL ST for 6 months. Which I was very happy with and decided to stay with DTV.

When I asked if the discounts would apply to my current large bill (partial month for restarting + full month + the 1st NFL ST payment). He said hold on a minute and went to his supervisor. And when he came back on, he told me he was able to get me an additional $50 off my current bill. 

Overall, it is a total of $725 in savings over the next year. Making me feel once again, like a valued customer that they want to retain!


----------



## jw_rally

Has anyone been successful at getting any deals (other than on NFL ST)? If so, what # are you calling? In years past I have called the Retention Dept at 
1-800-824-9077. Does anyone know if that # is still Retention?


----------



## tenpins

I find it funny when someone is disappointed/ upset that person A got xx.xx discounts and they were offered squat. Having managed in the Restaurant world I always paid attention to credits. I wonder how they would manage credits for a customer if they were in charge. Yes it affects the bottom line (bonus, pay raises etc) and if the bottom line shrinks to much, guess what someone will be out of a job. It certainly won't be the higher ups with better quality suits than mine.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## krel

tenpins said:


> I find it funny when someone is disappointed/ upset that person A got xx.xx discounts and they were offered squat. Having managed in the Restaurant world I always paid attention to credits. I wonder how they would manage credits for a customer if they were in charge. Yes it affects the bottom line (bonus, pay raises etc) and if the bottom line shrinks to much, guess what someone will be out of a job. It certainly won't be the higher ups with better quality suits than mine.
> Just my 2 cents


that's why time warner cable went out. reps would give discounts out to everyone that cried and they bankrupted themselves!!!


----------



## jw_rally

DIRECTV already informed me that I am getting NFL ST for free this year which is the second year in a row for me. I am still surprised about that.

My $60 per month discount I started last September is about to expire and I called the 1-800-824-9077 number today. I had a good conversation with an enthusiastic young lady who seems to enjoy her work. She came back with another $60 per month discount for another year. I was happy to take it. I still enjoy the DIRECTV service, but would probably switch if they didn't keep doing such nice things like this. 

By the way, she initially offered $45 off per month, and I was about to take it. As I said, the conversation was pleasant, and I joked that, "well, it isn't $60, but...". She laughed and was customer focused enough to volunteer to check to see if she could get $60, and she was able to. 

I post this because there is always so much complaining about customer service these days, and complaining about pretty much everything. I do my fair share of that too, but wanted to share a positive experience and let people know that there are some competent, nice and knowledgeable people working in customer service at DIRECTV.

No, I do not work for DIRECTV, nor do I know anyone who does.


----------



## dtv757

Always good to hear a positive story 


I too have always had a positive experience with directv! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## miguel29

Noticed yesterday that Showtime was put on my account (but was scrambled).So I called in to see why (thought maybe it was hacked). Agent said it was a gift for a long loyal customer for 3 months and will fall off account after those 3 months.
Agent then asked me if there was anything else,so said to him that I had a $60/12 ending this month and if it could be extended.His exact words where “of coarse my man” -this all took a total of maybe 3 minutes.

Showtime descrambled later that day,got a $60/12 extended(shown on account overview next day) AND received email for FREE NFL Sunday Ticket in early July!

...Once again ...Thanks DirecTV .. couldn’t be happier


----------



## TheRatPatrol

miguel29 said:


> (but was scrambled)


Scrambled? Are you on c-band?


----------



## krel

NashGuy said:


> Dish has really moved ahead of DTV in terms of their receiver technology in the past few years. It'll be interesting to see if the new management invests in a new generation of DTV Genies or if they just point customers who care about that sort of thing toward DTV Stream, which offers its own next-gen box.


i think they will just point people to DTV streaming. i don't think they will invest anything into it. i already read in a few places there's gonna be some price cutting going on with the service. now that should be interesting seeing what's gonna change. sunday ticket if they take away channels ect ect. i think they will just keep milking it for what it's worth then sell it for scrap what's left over..


----------



## dtv757

I just checked my bill and have showtime too 

Random... also random I wen to my account , my programing, add premiuns (legacy account ) 

And it shows i subscribe to HBO and epix but not Sho , also no option to add it ...


Do they have an agreement with Viacom or something and giving it away free ??
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchflorida

Perhaps, but it is never supposed to be added without your permission.


----------



## dtv757

mitchflorida said:


> Perhaps, but it is never supposed to be added without your permission.


Agree , like I understand free NFL ST cause I had it last year and already subscribed. But I never sub to Showtime... and I haven't called them in a while

So yea they should email me or something to let me known.. I guess ill see something on my bill statement in a few days..

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

Just got my bill it shows showtime free 3 months 

I never called or added it but its free ill take it lol

I still agree they should have emailed or called me 1st . 

But thanks D* 20 year loyal customer 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## longhorn23

dtv757 said:


> Just got my bill it shows showtime free 3 months
> 
> I never called or added it but its free ill take it lol
> 
> I still agree they should have emailed or called me 1st .
> 
> But thanks D* 20 year loyal customer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


do you work for them? Is there anything you don't like about Directv? lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

longhorn23 said:


> do you work for them? Is there anything you don't like about Directv? lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont

I dont like how they still haven't added the dominican channel back after multiple years lol

They show lidom baseball and I can't watch 

I don't like rain fade but at least I know when its gonna happen vs random hour long outages from the cable cos ... 

And I wish we had custom mix channel lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

I have a single HR54 + Preferred Extra. Had a $25/mo promo stacked with a $10/mo promo. The $25/mo fell off this month. I called in BEFORE paying it and they said the system wouldn't let them add it back on until "next month". Tried calling back after my payment posted and got my $25/mo back on. $103.18 out the door for HR54 + Preferred Extra -- yeah, no "live streaming" for me. I'll stick with DirecTV Sat for now. Better value and it works better then streaming.


----------



## urnote96

Well I got the free nfl sunday ticket email but when the bill came i was still charged for it, called in to the loyalty department and asked about it and they didnt see the promo on my account said it must have been a glitch, hmmmmmm ok than what does that mean. Instead she gave me 50 off for 12 months and 25% off of NFL sunday ticket. OK thats a good deal because thats almost double the cost of NFL sunday Ticket. I am ok with this.


----------



## dtv757

My sports pack free for 6 months ended .. I may need to call them to add it again lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

Called today about 11am CST, Mondays are always recommended for discounts by many CSR's in the past. Here is my current status-

-In contract until 6/2022
-Autopay and paperless billing since 2010.
-Premier since 1998, Grandfathered $0 DVR service (not TiVo Lifetime).
-$15/mth credit for 12 months rolled off on 8/2021 bill.
-$35/mth credit for 12 months rolls off after 2/2022 bill.
-Already received STMax for second consecutive year, this year w/o a phone call.
-DirecTV Legacy account, used the loyalty 800-824-9077 number.
-I Received a one time $30 credit on 8/25 by CSR for checking on credits availability for my account. None at that time but the different credit was applied- (PREMIER - Time W/O svcTec ($30.00) ($1.50))

Loyalty today indicated a $35/Mth credit regenerated and available on my account for 12 months. I took it, and I couldn't be happier. Call took a total of less than 10 minutes, and confirmed discount on 'Recent Activity' on my account.

I'm very satisfied. Thanks DirecTV.


----------



## SledgeHammer

codespy said:


> Called today about 11am CST, Mondays are always recommended for discounts by many CSR's in the past. Here is my current status-
> 
> -In contract until 6/2022
> -Autopay and paperless billing since 2010.
> -Premier since 1998, Grandfathered $0 DVR service (not TiVo Lifetime).
> -$15/mth credit for 12 months rolled off on 8/2021 bill.
> -$35/mth credit for 12 months rolls off after 2/2022 bill.
> -Already received STMax for second consecutive year, this year w/o a phone call.
> -DirecTV Legacy account, used the loyalty 800-824-9077 number.
> -I Received a one time $30 credit on 8/25 by CSR for checking on credits availability for my account. None at that time but the different credit was applied- (PREMIER - Time W/O svcTec ($30.00) ($1.50))
> 
> Loyalty today indicated a $35/Mth credit regenerated and available on my account for 12 months. I took it, and I couldn't be happier. Call took a total of less than 10 minutes, and confirmed discount on 'Recent Activity' on my account.
> 
> I'm very satisfied. Thanks DirecTV.


Yup. Much easier then setting up some goofy, half baked streaming solution with half the channels and 10 providers and not being able to delete recordings lol.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Yup. Much easier then setting up some goofy, half baked streaming solution with half the channels and 10 providers and not being able to delete recordings lol.


I dont have a half baked streaming solution with 10 providers and am able to delete recordings just fine


----------



## lparsons21

compnurd said:


> I dont have a half baked streaming solution with 10 providers and am able to delete recordings just fine


He's just taking a shot at YTTV's odd way of doing 'recordings'. And he's been anti-streaming pretty much since the get go. He does make a good point though, cable/sat is more convenient than any streaming solution, the question is, how much is that convenience worth in dollars?

Given the sorry state of new, original programming on all live TV these days, being more convenient to get to shows I don't want to watch has zero cost advantage.


----------



## compnurd

lparsons21 said:


> He's just taking a shot at YTTV's odd way of doing 'recordings'. And he's been anti-streaming pretty much since the get go. He does make a good point though, cable/sat is more convenient than any streaming solution, the question is, how much is that convenience worth in dollars?
> 
> Given the sorry state of new, original programming on all live TV these days, being more convenient to get to shows I don't want to watch has zero cost advantage.


I would probably switch to YTTV if they picked up my RSN... there 4K options have made it very intriguing


----------



## lparsons21

compnurd said:


> I would probably switch to YTTV if they picked up my RSN... there 4K options have made it very intriguing


It is a good choice if you can stand the horrible UI, lots of channels over a very wide range of interests at a high, but somewhat reasonable price point.

As to 4K, yeah I love it too, but my ISP has data caps and I have to careful about just how much 4K content I consume.


----------



## dtv757

Exactly data caps and not everyone had reliable broadband for these streaming services. 

Some live in rual areas with no broadband or only 1 choice for broadband... 

Starlink may change that but still not everyone can do streaming things 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

lparsons21 said:


> He's just taking a shot at YTTV's odd way of doing 'recordings'. And he's been anti-streaming pretty much since the get go. He does make a good point though, cable/sat is more convenient than any streaming solution, the question is, how much is that convenience worth in dollars?
> 
> Given the sorry state of new, original programming on all live TV these days, being more convenient to get to shows I don't want to watch has zero cost advantage.


Lol. Yeah, that was a shot at YTTV. Anti-streaming? Uh no, I'm not against the concept. I'm against the current implementations. How much is the convenience worth in dollars? Umm... well, as I posted above, I just got my promo re-upped for $103 out the door on a HR54 + Preferred Xtra. So I wouldn't be saving much, if anything by going to streaming. I think you'll find that you only save money on streaming if you have lots of TVs. For 1 TV? Not so much.


----------



## lparsons21

SledgeHammer said:


> Lol. Yeah, that was a shot at YTTV. Anti-streaming? Uh no, I'm not against the concept. I'm against the current implementations. How much is the convenience worth in dollars? Umm... well, as I posted above, I just got my promo re-upped for $103 out the door on a HR54 + Preferred Xtra. So I wouldn't be saving much, if anything by going to streaming. I think you'll find that you only save money on streaming if you have lots of TVs. For 1 TV? Not so much.


I pay about 1/2 that but I don't use a live streamer, just a combo of various on demand services. I tried nearly all the live streamers at one time or another and none really satisfied, I finally figured out it wasn't the service or app that was the issue, it was the content. And I do understand where you're coming from. It is hard to have a live streamer and a few on demand services and still save significant money.


----------



## mrknowitall526

SledgeHammer said:


> Lol. Yeah, that was a shot at YTTV. Anti-streaming? Uh no, I'm not against the concept. I'm against the current implementations. How much is the convenience worth in dollars? Umm... well, as I posted above, I just got my promo re-upped for $103 out the door on a HR54 + Preferred Xtra. So I wouldn't be saving much, if anything by going to streaming. I think you'll find that you only save money on streaming if you have lots of TVs. For 1 TV? Not so much.


Ooh, how'd you get that promo? Mine is up too and I have that same package. Just went from $112 and change to $176

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Claude A Greiner

I got $55 off for 1 year yesterday. 

I just asked and then the girl started on this rant where there where no promotions available and I could reduce programming Yadda, yadda, yadda. 

I finally just told her I’m asking for a discount, I have been with Directv a very long time, I’m not reducing my package. If you can give me a discount please give it to me so I don’t have to play the “I’m cancelling” game. 

She just put the discount on the account. $55/mo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

Claude A Greiner said:


> I got $55 off for 1 year yesterday.
> 
> I just asked and then the girl started on this rant where there where no promotions available and I could reduce programming Yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> I finally just told her I'm asking for a discount, I have been with Directv a very long time, I'm not reducing my package. If you can give me a discount please give it to me so I don't have to play the "I'm cancelling" game.
> 
> She just put the discount on the account. $55/mo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been playing the promo game for over a decade now. Only time I ever had even the slightest hassle getting my promo back on was a few years ago when DTV got cocky for a few months and they were telling people to pound sand. That time I had to call in like 8 times before getting my promo back lol. Aside from that it's always been a 5 min or less call. This last time, I just had to call back after my payment posted.


----------



## DMRI2006

SledgeHammer said:


> Yup. Much easier then setting up some goofy, half baked streaming solution with half the channels and 10 providers and not being able to delete recordings lol.


I'm continuously baffled as to how and why this is even an issue for you. Like all you want is what you have and can't comprehend why someone would want an on the go unlimited DVR in the cloud that's accessible from anywhere. I've never read a single person complain they "couldn't find an episode" on YTTV or any of these services because they have "too many recordings". So bizarre.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DMRI2006 said:


> I'm continuously baffled as to how and why this is even an issue for you. Like all you want is what you have and can't comprehend why someone would want an on the go unlimited DVR in the cloud that's accessible from anywhere. I've never read a single person complain they "couldn't find an episode" on YTTV or any of these services because they have "too many recordings". So bizarre.


I think I've explained this to you about 17M times. I can't help you if you can't wrap your head around a simple concept. I'll try for the 17,000,001 time, but this is the last time.

Step 1: Take The Big Bang Theory. It has 279 episodes over 12 seasons. With me so far? I hope so...

Step 2: I'm looking for something to watch, so I look at the guide for say the next couple of hours. Yes, I can peruse a 2 hr block on the guide using page down in under a minute. Why? Cuz 99% of what's in the 2 hour block, I know I won't want to watch, so I don't even bother looking at it. Confused yet?

Step 3: I see an episode of TBBT in the guide and I look at the episode description and decide if I want to watch it. If so, I record it. If not, I continue scrolling down.

Step 4: A few hours later I go into my playlist and its there. I watch it. I delete it. Still following or should I slow down?

You're suggesting I look through all 279 episodes on YTTV for one I want to watch? That would take about 15 - 30 minutes and that's just for one show. How have you not won a nobel prize for something yet?

I seem to remember that you said I can look at the guide and record shows just fine. Then I asked you how I would find the episode later since my playlist would now have 279 episodes in it. Your suggestion was to keep a notepad by the TV so I could jot down the season and ep number. Genius! Einsteins got nothing on you!

You also never explained why I would want to inconvenience myself in any way, shape or form when I wouldn't be saving any money.

What's really bizarre is how obsessed you are with my viewing habits.


----------



## SledgeHammer

DMRI2006 said:


> on the go unlimited DVR in the cloud that's accessible from anywhere


You do know that when some people leave the house its actually to do stuff other then watch TV right?


----------



## mrknowitall526

Claude A Greiner said:


> I got $55 off for 1 year yesterday.
> 
> I just asked and then the girl started on this rant where there where no promotions available and I could reduce programming Yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> I finally just told her I'm asking for a discount, I have been with Directv a very long time, I'm not reducing my package. If you can give me a discount please give it to me so I don't have to play the "I'm cancelling" game.
> 
> She just put the discount on the account. $55/mo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My promos expired and I called today and they didn't have anything to offer. What the hell! Guess I'll try again tomorrow. Or call retentions I guess.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

mrknowitall526 said:


> My promos expired and I called today and they didn't have anything to offer. What the hell! Guess I'll try again tomorrow. Or call retentions I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


You should always just call retentions. The regular csrs don't give you squat.


----------



## mrknowitall526

SledgeHammer said:


> You should always just call retentions. The regular csrs don't give you squat.


She DID offer me free HBO and Showtime for 3 months.... Although it doesn't appear to be active yet? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubaman-Z

Recently realizing that (1) our last discount rolled off with this month's bill and (2) I was not going to be able to see my favorite out-of-market NFL team this Sunday I started out by calling 800-288-2020 but got nowhere ("I see no offers for you"). I then tried the Twitter *@directv* route. They weren't speedy fast in getting back to me but after a couple of back and forth chats, and me mentioning the "Free ST" e-mail that some others have received, they called me and told me that they could offer me ST for free for 2021, no contract extension, no auto-renewal. I am most grateful for this. I didn't ask about ST MAX because it's not something that I value, but I got it anyway (it may be a default). I never threatened to leave or cancel, I just asked about ST discounts and referenced what I had seen/heard others had received.

When the CR asked if there was anything else he could do I told him very truthfully that over the past couple of hours, while waiting for a response, I had researched my streaming options considering the channels that my wife and I watch the most. I told him that I could readily put together an $80/month bundle that would cover us and that with the discount roll-off our DirecTV bill would be about $150/month. I told him that I didn't need to get it down to $80 as I do put a premium on DirecTV but could he do anything to reduce the cost? It took him maybe 10 minutes before he came back with a $50/month discount for 12 months, again with no contract. I was very pleased and told him so (I was a little surprised that he didn't offer/push DirecTV Stream). The net is we will be paying about $20/month more pre-tax than for the streaming solution but that is a D* premium we are willing to pay. Especially when it includes ST.

FWIW - We've been DirecTV customers since 1994, back before the USSB/DirecTV merger. We have the Choice package, no premiums, and had no active discounts.


----------



## Glenee

Has anyone ever taken the religious, Home shopping, music, Hispanic, and the locals ( nothing against any of those channels) to see how many channels are offered compared to YTTV.


----------



## dtv757

Was checking my guide and saw an ad banner "2021 NFL ST max is on us" clicked on the banner and it went to ch 9700









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

So after a 6 month or so experiment with DirecTV Stream (not really terrible but, missing channels I need which I got with Locast, now defunct) and a what looks like its going to be a VERY quick attempt to go back cable (Altice One, horrible experience all around to the point where, even though the actual TV service is OK, I don't want to give them any more money than I have to at this point, won't go into details), I'm back to considering heading back to DirecTV Satellite. I think it SHOULD be fairly painless to bring it back, since I still have a dish on my roof. I finally after many months got the "We want you back" card (and I wonder if it's because they realized I signed up with cable?), and I'm considering calling them. My family is in agreement at this point. But I have a couple of questions:

1) The two year commitment scares me, especially since that second year, the price goes up quite a bit. Anyone ever have luck getting a discount on that second year?

2) What are they offering for "new" subscribers? Is it the H17 and a bunch of minis or is it the HR54 and minis? I'm curious at this point. I have 6 TVs I need to connect.

At this point, if Stream had those channels I needed, I'd just stick with that. It's not terrible, but I realize that you get what you pay for. There really isn't anything like DirecTV which gives you pretty much anything you'd want.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Steveknj said:


> So after a 6 month or so experiment with DirecTV Stream (not really terrible but, missing channels I need which I got with Locast, now defunct) and a what looks like its going to be a VERY quick attempt to go back cable (Altice One, horrible experience all around to the point where, even though the actual TV service is OK, I don't want to give them any more money than I have to at this point, won't go into details), I'm back to considering heading back to DirecTV Satellite. I think it SHOULD be fairly painless to bring it back, since I still have a dish on my roof. I finally after many months got the "We want you back" card (and I wonder if it's because they realized I signed up with cable?), and I'm considering calling them. My family is in agreement at this point. But I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) The two year commitment scares me, especially since that second year, the price goes up quite a bit. Anyone ever have luck getting a discount on that second year?
> 
> 2) What are they offering for "new" subscribers? Is it the H17 and a bunch of minis or is it the HR54 and minis? I'm curious at this point. I have 6 TVs I need to connect.
> 
> At this point, if Stream had those channels I needed, I'd just stick with that. It's not terrible, but I realize that you get what you pay for. There really isn't anything like DirecTV which gives you pretty much anything you'd want.


One of the bigger streaming cheerleaders back to the ol' "prehistoric technology" . I'd assume you'd get a HS17 at this point. You could buy an HR54 on your own if you want, but not sure if they'll let you activate it anymore. YMMV. DirecTV has never allowed you to specify which model you want.

As for discounts, they don't call it the "discount program", they call it the "loyalty program". If you change providers every 6 months, you'd have a low loyalty score.


----------



## compnurd

Steveknj said:


> So after a 6 month or so experiment with DirecTV Stream (not really terrible but, missing channels I need which I got with Locast, now defunct) and a what looks like its going to be a VERY quick attempt to go back cable (Altice One, horrible experience all around to the point where, even though the actual TV service is OK, I don't want to give them any more money than I have to at this point, won't go into details), I'm back to considering heading back to DirecTV Satellite. I think it SHOULD be fairly painless to bring it back, since I still have a dish on my roof. I finally after many months got the "We want you back" card (and I wonder if it's because they realized I signed up with cable?), and I'm considering calling them. My family is in agreement at this point. But I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) The two year commitment scares me, especially since that second year, the price goes up quite a bit. Anyone ever have luck getting a discount on that second year?
> 
> 2) What are they offering for "new" subscribers? Is it the H17 and a bunch of minis or is it the HR54 and minis? I'm curious at this point. I have 6 TVs I need to connect.
> 
> At this point, if Stream had those channels I needed, I'd just stick with that. It's not terrible, but I realize that you get what you pay for. There really isn't anything like DirecTV which gives you pretty much anything you'd want.


What was the channel again? Any reason your not trying YTTV?


----------



## Steveknj

SledgeHammer said:


> One of the bigger streaming cheerleaders back to the ol' "prehistoric technology" . I'd assume you'd get a HS17 at this point. You could buy an HR54 on your own if you want, but not sure if they'll let you activate it anymore. YMMV. DirecTV has never allowed you to specify which model you want.
> 
> As for discounts, they don't call it the "discount program", they call it the "loyalty program". If you change providers every 6 months, you'd have a low loyalty score.


Hahaha, Well I've gone back and forth on streaming to be fair. At first, like you, I was skeptical about streaming, mostly because it just didn't give me what I wanted. Then DirecTV Stream came along with almost all of what I wanted and just a minor supplement, but that supplement doesn't exist any longer. I have an attic antenna but it's too iffy to be reliable, so I tried cable, which, sucks (which I should have known). So back to the dish. To be honest, if DirecTV Stream brought in the channels I am missing, I'd stick with it. And one of my biggest fears is that I'll commit back to sat for two years, and 2 months from now, Stream will have those channels. This is about lifestyle for me. We've tried all three. And the family wants to go back to the dish.

I don't really mind at this point an H17. How many concurrent streams would you get with that? The HR54 is 5, which became a bit problematic, but not unworkable.

I'm not really a provider jumper. I was with DirectTV for 20+ years. Obviously, I left, so it starts over.


----------



## Steveknj

compnurd said:


> What was the channel again? Any reason your not trying YTTV?


The channel was our local CW, WPIX 11. Plus PBS, which is less of a big deal. The CW is a big deal to my family as they are into all the CW shows. Yes, they have an app, but forced to watch ads. As for YTTV, that's missing OTHER channels we watch, most notably, the local RSNs. Not having RSNs was the deal breaker to going streaming before, and why I ended up with giving DirecTV Stream a try since they were available.


----------



## b4pjoe

Steveknj said:


> So after a 6 month or so experiment with DirecTV Stream (not really terrible but, missing channels I need which I got with Locast, now defunct) and a what looks like its going to be a VERY quick attempt to go back cable (Altice One, horrible experience all around to the point where, even though the actual TV service is OK, I don't want to give them any more money than I have to at this point, won't go into details), I'm back to considering heading back to DirecTV Satellite. I think it SHOULD be fairly painless to bring it back, since I still have a dish on my roof. *I finally after many months got the "We want you back" card* (and I wonder if it's because they realized I signed up with cable?), and I'm considering calling them. My family is in agreement at this point. But I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) The two year commitment scares me, especially since that second year, the price goes up quite a bit. Anyone ever have luck getting a discount on that second year?
> 
> 2) What are they offering for "new" subscribers? Is it the H17 and a bunch of minis or is it the HR54 and minis? I'm curious at this point. I have 6 TVs I need to connect.
> 
> At this point, if Stream had those channels I needed, I'd just stick with that. It's not terrible, but I realize that you get what you pay for. There really isn't anything like DirecTV which gives you pretty much anything you'd want.


Since they want you back see if they will give you the 12 month introductory price for 24 months. The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## compnurd

Steveknj said:


> The channel was our local CW, WPIX 11. Plus PBS, which is less of a big deal. The CW is a big deal to my family as they are into all the CW shows. Yes, they have an app, but forced to watch ads. As for YTTV, that's missing OTHER channels we watch, most notably, the local RSNs. Not having RSNs was the deal breaker to going streaming before, and why I ended up with giving DirecTV Stream a try since they were available.


Got ya... I couldnt imagine going back at this point.. Once that installer showed up with those 10 year old Genie Minis I would start twitching ugg and then the hurdles and fees to add boxes.. Its so nice if I want to fire up another TV I just need a fire stick or whatever


----------



## Steveknj

compnurd said:


> Got ya... I couldnt imagine going back at this point.. Once that installer showed up with those 10 year old Genie Minis I would start twitching ugg and then the hurdles and fees to add boxes.. Its so nice if I want to fire up another TV I just need a fire stick or whatever


Having experienced all three in the past half year, I can tell you that there are pros and cons to everything. I know the equipment is kind of dated, but on the other hand, they just worked. I think the ONE thing I hated about the mini was that it didn't have PIP. Now I honestly care little about that. For the first year, cost will be similar. It's the second year that's high. But if it makes the family happy, I don't really care. I can afford it. Stream isn't bad, but there's lag time in sporting events, buffering issues every so often and the channel issue I mentioned. Cable...well their customer service makes AT&T seem like the best out there. I have been having internet issues since they put in the new router, and they can't get their crap together about fixing it. I'm so mad at them at this point that if there was another option for internet, I'd switch in a minute. We don't have FIOS, so I'm stuck. Anyway, DirecTV still gives us the best of everything but price.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Steveknj said:


> Hahaha, Well I've gone back and forth on streaming to be fair. At first, like you, I was skeptical about streaming, mostly because it just didn't give me what I wanted. Then DirecTV Stream came along with almost all of what I wanted and just a minor supplement, but that supplement doesn't exist any longer. I have an attic antenna but it's too iffy to be reliable, so I tried cable, which, sucks (which I should have known). So back to the dish. To be honest, if DirecTV Stream brought in the channels I am missing, I'd stick with it. And one of my biggest fears is that I'll commit back to sat for two years, and 2 months from now, Stream will have those channels. This is about lifestyle for me. We've tried all three. And the family wants to go back to the dish.
> 
> I don't really mind at this point an H17. How many concurrent streams would you get with that? The HR54 is 5, which became a bit problematic, but not unworkable.
> 
> I'm not really a provider jumper. I was with DirectTV for 20+ years. Obviously, I left, so it starts over.


I think if you are gone less then a year, you keep your loyalty score.

I won't go into why I don't like YTTVs interface, since that's been beaten to death. Regardless it was missing a lot of channels. DirecTV Stream, I could get *most* of my channels, more then YTTV and I wouldn't have YTTVs stupid interface issues. I have an OTA antenna and I *could* get the missing channels through that (I do watch some OTA channels). The difference, of course is that my HR54 integrates beautifully with OTA where as none of the other solutions out there except for Dish do that. Cable gives you OTA channels, but not all that I can get with OTA. With streaming, I'd have to get a tableu or something similar.

So regardless of the streaming service, there isn't a one stop shop for that, and as you witnessed, most of the smaller providers, especially for LiveTV are going belly up.

So at the end of the day, a loyalty discount on DirecTV comes out cheaper then streaming and "just works".

So if its not any cheaper and would introduce various headaches, why bother?

The other thing I have mentioned about why I love my DirecTV set up is that I'm on the west coast and DirecTV gives me the east coast feeds on the national cable channels, so the air times workout better for me.

Still... at the end of the day, for a 1 TV setup, streaming doesn't pay. It's a step down.


----------



## Steveknj

SledgeHammer said:


> I think if you are gone less then a year, you keep your loyalty score.
> 
> I won't go into why I don't like YTTVs interface, since that's been beaten to death. Regardless it was missing a lot of channels. DirecTV Stream, I could get *most* of my channels, more then YTTV and I wouldn't have YTTVs stupid interface issues. I have an OTA antenna and I *could* get the missing channels through that (I do watch some OTA channels). The difference, of course is that my HR54 integrates beautifully with OTA where as none of the other solutions out there except for Dish do that. Cable gives you OTA channels, but not all that I can get with OTA. With streaming, I'd have to get a tableu or something similar.
> 
> So regardless of the streaming service, there isn't a one stop shop for that, and as you witnessed, most of the smaller providers, especially for LiveTV are going belly up.
> 
> So at the end of the day, a loyalty discount on DirecTV comes out cheaper then streaming and "just works".
> 
> So if its not any cheaper and would introduce various headaches, why bother?
> 
> The other thing I have mentioned about why I love my DirecTV set up is that I'm on the west coast and DirecTV gives me the east coast feeds on the national cable channels, so the air times workout better for me.
> 
> Still... at the end of the day, for a 1 TV setup, streaming doesn't pay. It's a step down.


For me, streaming was cheaper, based on the rates I was paying at that time. With the discounted rate for a year, it's not cheaper, after that year though.....

Can I integrate the H17 with my antenna? That's actually a great question. I know with the HR54 I could.

Anyway, I'm going to wait a week before I do anything. I have virtual jury duty that requires an internet connection, and I just don't trust Optimum to cancel my account correctly and not screw up my internet.


----------



## compnurd

Steveknj said:


> For me, streaming was cheaper, based on the rates I was paying at that time. With the discounted rate for a year, it's not cheaper, after that year though.....
> 
> Can I integrate the H17 with my antenna? That's actually a great question. I know with the HR54 I could.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to wait a week before I do anything. I have virtual jury duty that requires an internet connection, and I just don't trust Optimum to cancel my account correctly and not screw up my internet.


No the HS17 does not have OTA support

Ultimate for the first year with 6 TV's is 41 bucks more a month on Sat vs DStream if you include the expanded DVR.. 2nd year obviously alot more


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> No the HS17 does not have OTA support
> 
> Ultimate for the first year with 6 TV's is 41 bucks more a month on Sat vs DStream if you include the expanded DVR.. 2nd year obviously alot more


Well, as we always ask... if you (not you, but Steve) were willing to skimp on channels to go streaming, why aren't you willing to skimp on channels on DTV? . Another option for the folks that don't mind juggling multiple providers is to use a lower DTV package like Preferred Extra (although I heard you can't get that anymore) for livetv, OTA, etc. And use streaming for the premiums.

Or if you don't need 6 full time TVs, you can jury rig something there too.

Streaming for sure pays on high TV counts, not so much on low TV counts. Assuming you get all your channels of course .


----------



## dtv757

Agree all these ott / streaming things cost just as much as D* 

Example 

Netflix 4k $18 
Amazon prime $12 
Paramount + $10
Peacock $10 
Espn+ disney + hulu $20
Amc+ $5
Discovery + $7
Apple + $5
Bet+ $10... the list goes on...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

dtv757 said:


> Agree all these ott / streaming things cost just as much as D*
> 
> Example
> 
> Netflix 4k $18
> Amazon prime $12
> Paramount + $10
> Peacock $10
> Espn+ disney + hulu $20
> Amc+ $5
> Discovery + $7
> Apple + $5
> Bet+ $10... the list goes on...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


There is alot of content on those you dont get on regular TV.. So the comparison isnt entirely fair and is pretty poor Hell not even just alot of regular content Alot of Exclusive.. I am not going to get The Crown on Directv That and I can start and stop those services every month if I want to


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Well, as we always ask... if you (not you, but Steve) were willing to skimp on channels to go streaming, why aren't you willing to skimp on channels on DTV? . Another option for the folks that don't mind juggling multiple providers is to use a lower DTV package like Preferred Extra (although I heard you can't get that anymore) for livetv, OTA, etc. And use streaming for the premiums.
> 
> Or if you don't need 6 full time TVs, you can jury rig something there too.
> 
> Streaming for sure pays on high TV counts, not so much on low TV counts. Assuming you get all your channels of course .


And you just described the conundrum.. Me.. i could care less about a few channels compared to at will have 2 or 10 TV's going at a time Directv just makes it to difficult.. 2 year contract to add a 10 year old box plus the money per month? To me at least though I am not missing any channels on Stream vs Sat.. YTTV would solve my bill also if they picked up my RSN


----------



## dtv757

compnurd said:


> There is alot of content on those you dont get on regular TV.. So the comparison isnt entirely fair and is pretty poor Hell not even just alot of regular content Alot of Exclusive.. I am not going to get The Crown on Directv That and I can start and stop those services every month if I want to


I hate that the content owners make us sub to separate services for as u said exclusive content ..

Like star trek - Paramount +
Star wars - Disney + 
WwE - peacock 
My local ODU  games espn +

The list goes on ...

I get it for cord cutters but those of us who pay for a tv provider should have access .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

dtv757 said:


> I hate that the content owners make us sub to separate services for as u said exclusive content ..
> 
> Like star trek - Paramount +
> Star wars - Disney +
> WwE - peacock
> My local ODU  games espn +
> 
> The list goes on ...
> 
> I get it for cord cutters but those of us who pay for a tv provider should have access .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


LOL why would they do that when they can make more money off you direct for that other content


----------



## Steveknj

SledgeHammer said:


> Well, as we always ask... if you (not you, but Steve) were willing to skimp on channels to go streaming, why aren't you willing to skimp on channels on DTV? . Another option for the folks that don't mind juggling multiple providers is to use a lower DTV package like Preferred Extra (although I heard you can't get that anymore) for livetv, OTA, etc. And use streaming for the premiums.
> 
> Or if you don't need 6 full time TVs, you can jury rig something there too.
> 
> Streaming for sure pays on high TV counts, not so much on low TV counts. Assuming you get all your channels of course .


I'm not sure what you mean? What channels am I skimping on? The reason I went streaming with DirecTV Stream and not something like YTTV is because it had ALL but two key channels that I had on DirecTV that I watched. The problem isn't so much DirecTV Stream, it's the Locast went away making it difficult to get those two channels now. DirecTV has those.


----------



## Steveknj

It's interesting when you go and price out a package, that it still have all the AT&T logos and references to AT&T all over the pages. They really need to clean that up.


----------



## compnurd

Steveknj said:


> It's interesting when you go and price out a package, that it still have all the AT&T logos and references to AT&T all over the pages. They really need to clean that up.


If i recall alot of that was going to stay on the ATT side for quite a bit


----------



## Tubaman-Z

When considering our options for moving off of D* I had found that the combination of Hulu Live + Frndly TV gave us everything that we currently watch (plus quite a bit) except for:

PBS - Much of what we watch is actually available for free through the PBS Roku app so that would be a non-issue

Regional sports (MN Twins) - We only watched maybe one or two games of this year so - meh.
Sunday Ticket - Which I appreciate, but not for an additional $780/year (diff between D* and the Hulu Live/Frndly combo) + the potential cost of ST.
Had D* not come through with the discount I was absolutely ready to move to a streaming option.


----------



## NashGuy

dtv757 said:


> I hate that the content owners make us sub to separate services for as u said exclusive content ..
> 
> Like star trek - Paramount +
> Star wars - Disney +
> WwE - peacock
> My local ODU  games espn +
> 
> The list goes on ...
> 
> I get it for cord cutters but those of us who pay for a tv provider should have access .


The reality is that new content is split between traditional TV (broadcast/cable) and streaming TV. The only way you can have it all is to subscribe to both, which is of course what companies playing both sides (e.g. Disney, ViacomCBS, Comcast/NBCU, Warner) would like you to do because $$$.


----------



## NashGuy

SledgeHammer said:


> Well, as we always ask... if you (not you, but Steve) were willing to skimp on channels to go streaming, why aren't you willing to skimp on channels on DTV? .


Switching to the same package on DTV Stream versus DTV satellite doesn't really require skimping on channels. They have almost exactly the same channel line-up, with the exceptions of PBS, NFL Network, ION, INSP and The Cowboy Channel not being available on DTV Stream, and in some areas, the local CW and/or MyNetworkTV station.

In exchange for not having those few channels, DTV Stream's regular prices (including the cloud DVR upgrade) are anywhere from 20% to 35% less than the same package on DTV satellite with DVR for a single TV, with the bonus that DTV Stream doesn't require a 2-yr contract. And the more TVs you have, the greater the savings for a particular package on DTV Stream instead of DTV satellite.


----------



## NashGuy

Steveknj said:


> The channel was our local CW, WPIX 11. Plus PBS, which is less of a big deal. The CW is a big deal to my family as they are into all the CW shows. Yes, they have an app, but forced to watch ads. As for YTTV, that's missing OTHER channels we watch, most notably, the local RSNs. Not having RSNs was the deal breaker to going streaming before, and why I ended up with giving DirecTV Stream a try since they were available.


Steve, before you sign a 2-yr contract for DTV and have to spend $35/mo in additional receiver rentals (for TVs 2 through 6), have you considered just purchasing season passes for the CW series that your family cares about? Most of them are available to purchase through Amazon for around $20-30 per season in HD, ad-free. New episodes are available for streaming, I think, as soon as they air on The CW. Not sure if they do this for every series but they do for many of them. No idea how much that would total up to per year or if it would be worth it.

Most entire seasons of CW shows become available very shortly after concluding on either Netflix (older ones like Riverdale) or HBO Max (newer ones like Batwoman, Walker, etc.), although that doesn't help if you want to watch those shows as they air each week.


----------



## dtv757

Just got the email showtime free 3 months lol 

Would have been great like a few weeks ago when they added it. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

NashGuy said:


> Switching to the same package on DTV Stream versus DTV satellite doesn't really require skimping on channels. They have almost exactly the same channel line-up, with the exceptions of PBS, NFL Network, ION, INSP and The Cowboy Channel not being available on DTV Stream, and in some areas, the local CW and/or MyNetworkTV station.
> 
> In exchange for not having those few channels, DTV Stream's regular prices (including the cloud DVR upgrade) are anywhere from 20% to 35% less than the same package on DTV satellite with DVR for a single TV, with the bonus that DTV Stream doesn't require a 2-yr contract. And the more TVs you have, the greater the savings for a particular package on DTV Stream instead of DTV satellite.


Um... no its not. I have Preferred Extra with an HR54+AM21. At a quick glance, I'd lose about 5-7 channels by going to Choice on Stream. I'd have to skimp on channels to go to that package. I'd get maybe about 2-3 of the missing channels by going to Ultimate. I'd also have to skimp on DVR storage to get the 84.99/94.99 price. Otherwise, I'd have to shell out an extra $10 and pay 94.99/104.99. Are there any taxes, RSN fees? Or is that out the door. What about year 2?

So let's assume there are no fees and that price is fixed. So realistically I'd be paying $104.99 out the door and still missing some channels. That's more then I'm paying on DirecTV without missing ANY channels.

I pay $103.49 out the door on Preferred Extra/HR54/AM21 as you also forgot to mention that DirecTV doesn't discount the streaming service .


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> Um... no its not. I have Preferred Extra with an HR54+AM21. At a quick glance, I'd lose about 5-7 channels by going to Choice on Stream. I'd have to skimp on channels to go to that package. I'd get maybe about 2-3 of the missing channels by going to Ultimate. I'd also have to skimp on DVR storage to get the 84.99/94.99 price. Otherwise, I'd have to shell out an extra $10 and pay 94.99/104.99. Are there any taxes, RSN fees? Or is that out the door. What about year 2?
> 
> So let's assume there are no fees and that price is fixed. So realistically I'd be paying $104.99 out the door and still missing some channels. That's more then I'm paying on DirecTV without missing ANY channels.
> 
> I pay $103.49 out the door on Preferred Extra/HR54/AM21 as you also forgot to mention that DirecTV doesn't discount the streaming service .


You also have a package no one can get anymore and there is always the chance they decide to get rid of He or no one else has those options


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> You also have a package no one can get anymore and there is always the chance they decide to get rid of He or no one else has those options


I doubt they'll get rid of it since DirecTV has a history of grandfathering things in forever. That's another reason I'm not willing to "try out streaming for 6 months" like some folks. If I cancel service, I'll never get that package back and I'd be forced to pay RSN fees. Who wants that? And I'd also probably be forced to take a HS17 which I don't want either.

As I said, I've got nothing against streaming conceptually, but why give up channels, lose OTA, lose my HR54, lose 5-7 channels, eat up data on my data capped Cox internet, etc. For what? At best, I'd save $7/mo, at worst (most likely), it'd cost me an extra $1/mo.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> I doubt they'll get rid of it since DirecTV has a history of grandfathering things in forever. That's another reason I'm not willing to "try out streaming for 6 months" like some folks. If I cancel service, I'll never get that package back and I'd be forced to pay RSN fees. Who wants that? And I'd also probably be forced to take a HS17 which I don't want either.
> 
> As I said, I've got nothing against streaming conceptually, but why give up channels, lose OTA, lose my HR54, lose 5-7 channels, eat up data on my data capped Cox internet, etc. For what? At best, I'd save $7/mo, at worst (most likely), it'd cost me an extra $1/mo.


I don't see anyone trying to convince you to switch though. This was about Steve


----------



## SledgeHammer

compnurd said:


> I don't see anyone trying to convince you to switch though. This was about Steve


Haha... the streaming pom-pom girls are always trying to convince me to switch for some odd reason. Steve used to be one of them. Now he's back on the prehistoric tech. Didn't NashGuy just try to convince me to switch?


----------



## NashGuy

SledgeHammer said:


> Um... no its not. I have Preferred Extra with an HR54+AM21. At a quick glance, I'd lose about 5-7 channels by going to Choice on Stream. I'd have to skimp on channels to go to that package. I'd get maybe about 2-3 of the missing channels by going to Ultimate. I'd also have to skimp on DVR storage to get the 84.99/94.99 price. Otherwise, I'd have to shell out an extra $10 and pay 94.99/104.99. Are there any taxes, RSN fees? Or is that out the door. What about year 2?
> 
> So let's assume there are no fees and that price is fixed. So realistically I'd be paying $104.99 out the door and still missing some channels. That's more then I'm paying on DirecTV without missing ANY channels.
> 
> I pay $103.49 out the door on Preferred Extra/HR54/AM21 as you also forgot to mention that DirecTV doesn't discount the streaming service .


As stated in my post, I was quoting *regular* prices for DTV satellite. If you're getting a loyalty discount (and I realize many folks do), then you aren't going to save 20-35% by switching to the same package with 1 TV on DTV Stream; you may not save anything at all. Although again, the more satellite receiver rentals you have to pay for, the more you can potentially save on DTV Stream because it automatically includes simultaneous service to 20 different TVs/devices in your home. If you choose to use your own streaming device (e.g. a $30 Roku) on some or all your TVs, then you're saving the $7/mo satellite receiver rental fee on those TVs. That's in addition to the 20-35% savings on the base package with unlimited cloud DVR.

DTV Stream no longer has a 2-yr contract and the price doesn't jump after the first year, as is the case on satellite. On Stream, you pay the regular price from day one. There's no additional RSN fee on DTV Stream, that's built into the stated regular prices. As I mentioned, I did include the extra $10/mo fee to upgrade the cloud DVR to unlimited storage. So that's built into the stated prices I posted too. As for taxes, I think it's just whatever your local sales taxes are on streaming video services (i.e. same rate you'd pay on Netflix).


----------



## NashGuy

SledgeHammer said:


> Haha... the streaming pom-pom girls are always trying to convince me to switch for some odd reason. Steve used to be one of them. Now he's back on the prehistoric tech. Didn't NashGuy just try to convince me to switch?


Nope, I couldn't care less what TV service you or any other particular individual on an internet message board uses. (For the record, I've had both DTV satellite and DTV Stream, back when it was called DTV Now, but I haven't had any kind of cable TV service for years now because I just don't find those channels worth paying for.)

The point I was making is that switching from DTV to the same name package on DTV Stream (e.g. from Choice to Choice) doesn't constitute "skimping" on channels in the same way that dropping from a higher to lower package does (e.g. from Choice to Entertainment), because the line-ups are very similar. You were telling Steve to consider switching to a lower tier package on DTV satellite to save money, given that he was already "skimping" by using DTV Stream.


----------



## GekkoDBS

SledgeHammer said:


> I think if you are gone less then a year, you keep your loyalty score.
> 
> I won't go into why I don't like YTTVs interface, since that's been beaten to death. Regardless it was missing a lot of channels. DirecTV Stream, I could get *most* of my channels, more then YTTV and I wouldn't have YTTVs stupid interface issues. I have an OTA antenna and I *could* get the missing channels through that (I do watch some OTA channels). The difference, of course is that my HR54 integrates beautifully with OTA where as none of the other solutions out there except for Dish do that. Cable gives you OTA channels, but not all that I can get with OTA. With streaming, I'd have to get a tableu or something similar.
> 
> So regardless of the streaming service, there isn't a one stop shop for that, and as you witnessed, most of the smaller providers, especially for LiveTV are going belly up.
> 
> So at the end of the day, a loyalty discount on DirecTV comes out cheaper then streaming and "just works".
> 
> So if its not any cheaper and would introduce various headaches, why bother?
> 
> The other thing I have mentioned about why I love my DirecTV set up is that I'm on the west coast and DirecTV gives me the east coast feeds on the national cable channels, so the air times workout better for me.
> 
> Still... at the end of the day, for a 1 TV setup, streaming doesn't pay. It's a step down.


I won't consider leaving the HR54 until an interface can match the smooth fast forward of the Genie brand. I just tried HBO Max on the Apple TV, fast forward is worthless to me, at least Netflix gives you an image box as you fast forward, not sure if that is universal on all streaming players, but still, it is not smooth and easy to navigate through a movie or TV program.

On Youtube reviews, it is almost impossibe to find a practical guide to each streaming interface, nobody shows the fast forward feature so I have no idea how it works on Directv Stream or Youtube TV.

Maybe the current technology can't match a traditional hardware DVR or maybe the programmers at these billion dollar companies have no clue as to how average viewers navigate through their favorite programs.

Just provide a fast forward that allows me to see the scenes as they unfold, instead it is a jump cut like fast forward that offers no way to discover if you are missing something important as you fast forward through a scene you want to avoid, or a dull spot in the movie.

Update: Even though the Netflix thumbnail box is an improvement over most interfaces, this is not good enough for my use case, just so happens that I rarely watch Netflix and probably never will, however it would be nice if these systems could universally provide a full screen smooth fast forward.


----------



## compnurd

GordonGekko said:


> I won't consider leaving the HR54 until an interface can match the smooth fast forward of the Genie brand. I just tried HBO Max on the Apple TV, fast forward is worthless to me, at least Netflix gives you an image box as you fast forward, not sure if that is universal on all streaming players, but still, it is not smooth and easy to navigate through a movie or TV program.
> 
> On Youtube reviews, it is almost impossibe to find a practical guide to each streaming interface, nobody shows the fast forward feature so I have no idea how it works on Directv Stream or Youtube TV.
> 
> Maybe the current technology can't match a traditional hardware DVR or maybe the programmers at these billion dollar companies have no clue as to how average viewers navigate through their favorite programs.
> 
> Just provide a fast forward that allows me to see the scenes as they unfold, instead it is a jump cut like fast forward that offers no way to discover if you are missing something important as you fast forward through a scene you want to avoid, or a dull spot in the movie.


Trickplay with Directv Stream on the Osprey blows the Genie out of the water


----------



## b4pjoe

GordonGekko said:


> *I won't consider leaving the HR54 until an interface can match the smooth fast forward of the Genie brand.* I just tried HBO Max on the Apple TV, fast forward is worthless to me, at least Netflix gives you an image box as you fast forward, not sure if that is universal on all streaming players, but still, it is not smooth and easy to navigate through a movie or TV program.
> 
> On Youtube reviews, it is almost impossibe to find a practical guide to each streaming interface, nobody shows the fast forward feature so I have no idea how it works on Directv Stream or Youtube TV.
> 
> Maybe the current technology can't match a traditional hardware DVR or maybe the programmers at these billion dollar companies have no clue as to how average viewers navigate through their favorite programs.
> 
> Just provide a fast forward that allows me to see the scenes as they unfold, instead it is a jump cut like fast forward that offers no way to discover if you are missing something important as you fast forward through a scene you want to avoid, or a dull spot in the movie.


Not sure why you aren't seeing it but HBO Max on the Apple TV has a thumbnail preview that you can clearly see while fast forwarding and it is smoother than the full screen fast forward on the Genie.


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> Not sure why you aren't seeing it but HBO Max on the Apple TV has a thumbnail preview that you can clearly see while fast forwarding and it is smoother than the full screen fast forward on the Genie.


GordonGekko made mention of that in the second sentence. The lament is that while you'll find that on Netflix, you won't find it on DIRECTV Stream (with an ATV).


----------



## dtv757

Slightly off topic ... I'm sure we are all aware NOT to answer or submit to those "50% off directv " calls ... but it good to see a local news station warning its viewers

https://www.wcpo.com/money/consumer/dont-waste-your-money/beware-this-convincing-at-t-phone-scam

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe

harsh said:


> GordonGekko made mention of that in the second sentence. The lament is that while you'll find that on Netflix, you won't find it on DIRECTV Stream (with an ATV).


He said "HBO Max on the Apple TV" compared to his HR-54. Which is wrong. HBO Max on the ATV certainly does have the box he mentions about Netflix when fast forwarding. He never said a word about DIRECTV Stream in that context.

The only thing he said about DirecTV Stream is "I have no idea how it works on Directv Stream or Youtube TV.".


----------



## lparsons21

b4pjoe said:


> He said "HBO Max on the Apple TV" compared to his HR-54. Which is wrong. HBO Max on the ATV certainly does have the box he mentions about Netflix when fast forwarding. He never said a word about DIRECTV Stream in that context.
> 
> The only thing he said about DirecTV Stream is "I have no idea how it works on Directv Stream or Youtube TV.".


At one time the AT&T software on the ATV used to try to twiddle the whole screen during fast forward and skipping, doesn't seem to do that anymore. And that's a good thing since the way it tried before didn't work well at all.

IMO, the DirecTV Stream software on the ATV is the worst version.


----------



## GekkoDBS

b4pjoe said:


> He said "HBO Max on the Apple TV" compared to his HR-54. Which is wrong. HBO Max on the ATV certainly does have the box he mentions about Netflix when fast forwarding. He never said a word about DIRECTV Stream in that context.
> 
> The only thing he said about DirecTV Stream is "I have no idea how it works on Directv Stream or Youtube TV.".


TVOS 15, there is no box on HBO Max, at least not the one I am using. And for my use case, the Netflix fast forward box is not good enough, I don't really care because there is nothing on Netflix that I need to watch, nevertheless that is not a complete solution for me.


----------



## GekkoDBS

b4pjoe said:


> Not sure why you aren't seeing it but HBO Max on the Apple TV has a thumbnail preview that you can clearly see while fast forwarding and it is smoother than the full screen fast forward on the Genie.


As I wrote in another post, definitely not present on mine, Apple TV 4k but the 2017 4th generation, latest TVOS 15, and even if you have a thumbnail preview, for my viewing, it is not good enough, if they don't have a smooth full screen fast forward, it does not work for me.


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> Trickplay with Directv Stream on the Osprey blows the Genie out of the water


If someone here does not mind, any chance you can upload that to Youtube, it would be cool to actually see how it fast forwards.


----------



## b4pjoe

GordonGekko said:


> As I wrote in another post, definitely not present on mine, Apple TV 4k but the 2017 4th generation, latest TVOS 15, and even if you have a thumbnail preview, for my viewing, it is not good enough, if they don't have a smooth full screen fast forward, it does not work for me.


I have the same ATV running tvOS 15 also. I have the box showing the RW / FF and it works flawlessly. Good luck finding a streaming solution that has full screen RW / FF.


----------



## compnurd

b4pjoe said:


> I have the same ATV running tvOS 15 also. I have the box showing the RW / FF and it works flawlessly. Good luck finding a streaming solution that has full screen RW / FF.


Yeh mine works fine also on my ATV


----------



## GekkoDBS

b4pjoe said:


> I have the same ATV running tvOS 15 also. I have the box showing the RW / FF and it works flawlessly. Good luck finding a streaming solution that has full screen RW / FF.


I don't need luck, I don't need streaming, and if there is no longer a wired/sat option, I won't need TV.


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> Yeh mine works fine also on my ATV


Tried it just now, you have to hit pause for the thumbnail box to show up, without hitting pause a full screen fast forward does occur, but again jumpy and not smooth. The thumbnail box is better but it gives no ability to see if you are missing scenes you want to watch, not even close to the HR54 DVR.

It is quite possible that a higher speed internet service could deliver better results, perhaps that could be the difference that the other posters are seeing, it would be cool to see an example on Youtube but I don't envision satellite/cable leaving us for at least ten years, so, no worries.

Update: OK, I just checked my Sony Blu-Ray player, Netflix is different, they offer a larger thumbnail box, it is above the fast forward bar, but this is what makes it easier to navigate, it is a series of boxes, four or five on the screen, way easier to follow than the smaller solo thumbnail on the Apple TV.


----------



## b4pjoe

GordonGekko said:


> I don't need luck, I don't need streaming, and if there is no longer a wired/sat option, I won't need TV.


I'm sure the industry will miss you.


----------



## GekkoDBS

b4pjoe said:


> I'm sure the industry will miss you.


I'll never miss your irrelevant musings.


----------



## joshjr

They gave me $60 off a month and free Sunday Ticket Max la few weeks ago. Happy with that. I also got the free Showtime added. I normally refuse when they call to ask about it. This time they just emailed but with Dexter coming back, I think I will keep it.


----------



## SledgeHammer

NashGuy said:


> The point I was making is that switching from DTV to the same name package on DTV Stream (e.g. from Choice to Choice) doesn't constitute "skimping" on channels in the same way that dropping from a higher to lower package does (e.g. from Choice to Entertainment), because the line-ups are very similar. You were telling Steve to consider switching to a lower tier package on DTV satellite to save money, given that he was already "skimping" by using DTV Stream.


You definitely lose channels. By my count switching from Preferred Xtra to Choice Stream would cost me about 10 channels. And those are just my "must have channels". If you include the "nice to have cuz I have 'em now" channels probably closer to 20.

And as you may have heard, YTTV is now in dispute with NBC and may lose all those channels. Yes, you were talking about DTV Stream, but same overall issue. Google will of course pay the fee increase and pass that on to consumers. As we've seen, streaming providers aren't shy about raising the price 25% in one shot.

My argument has always been, you don't save anything on a 1 TV set up, even on the currently low "lure in the suckers pricing" and while you save a lot on a multi-tv setup, you also give up quite a bit in most cases, and the price differences aren't going to last forever. The gap is rapidly closing and providers are going belly up.

I suspect streamers will at some point start monetizing streams. At that point, the multi-tv price advantage will be long gone. Doesn't really make business sense for them to give away unlimited streams for free when it costs them a ton on the backend to support each additional stream.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> You definitely lose channels. By my count switching from Preferred Xtra to Choice Stream would cost me about 10 channels. And those are just my "must have channels". If you include the "nice to have cuz I have 'em now" channels probably closer to 20.
> 
> And as you may have heard, YTTV is now in dispute with NBC and may lose all those channels. Yes, you were talking about DTV Stream, but same overall issue. Google will of course pay the fee increase and pass that on to consumers. As we've seen, streaming providers aren't shy about raising the price 25% in one shot.
> 
> My argument has always been, you don't save anything on a 1 TV set up, even on the currently low "lure in the suckers pricing" and while you save a lot on a multi-tv setup, you also give up quite a bit in most cases, and the price differences aren't going to last forever. The gap is rapidly closing and providers are going belly up.
> 
> I suspect streamers will at some point start monetizing streams. At that point, the multi-tv price advantage will be long gone. Doesn't really make business sense for them to give away unlimited streams for free when it costs them a ton on the backend to support each additional stream.


Considering Directv and YTTV just increased there streams from 3 to 20 and unlimited respectively i dont see that happening


----------



## b4pjoe

YTTV website still shows 3 streams and 6 accounts per household. Did they change that recently?


----------



## compnurd

b4pjoe said:


> YTTV website still shows 3 streams and 6 accounts per household. Did they change that recently?


The 4K plan includes unlimited


----------



## Steveknj

SledgeHammer said:


> You definitely lose channels. By my count switching from Preferred Xtra to Choice Stream would cost me about 10 channels. And those are just my "must have channels". If you include the "nice to have cuz I have 'em now" channels probably closer to 20.
> 
> And as you may have heard, YTTV is now in dispute with NBC and may lose all those channels. Yes, you were talking about DTV Stream, but same overall issue. Google will of course pay the fee increase and pass that on to consumers. As we've seen, streaming providers aren't shy about raising the price 25% in one shot.
> 
> My argument has always been, you don't save anything on a 1 TV set up, even on the currently low "lure in the suckers pricing" and while you save a lot on a multi-tv setup, you also give up quite a bit in most cases, and the price differences aren't going to last forever. The gap is rapidly closing and providers are going belly up.
> 
> I suspect streamers will at some point start monetizing streams. At that point, the multi-tv price advantage will be long gone. Doesn't really make business sense for them to give away unlimited streams for free when it costs them a ton on the backend to support each additional stream.


I pretty much agree with you on most things. The cost savings are generally with multi-room systems. With that said, I do agree they will monitize streams at some point, not because it costs them a lot (I'd bet it doesn't) but because they can! Think about how things went with Cell phone plans. At first, you paid for calls by minutes but you got unlimited data. Then, when they realize that most people, with smartphones were using much more data than they were using phones for actual calls, they switched it u and came up with the concept of "data plans" where you paid by the gig. And eventually, they just decided to give you all the data you wanted, but you paid for that. Suddenly, they realized that there's no reason they couldn't give you unlimited, but they realized, that people wanted that, and would pay for it. It's the same here. At first they limited what you can get, and now, they are giving us mulitple streams and we will pay for it (directly like YTTV, or indirectly via DirecTV Stream and their unlimited DVR that cost extra). And at some point they will raise the price and not even give you a limited stream option. I see that going this way too.


----------



## sppunk

Time for the song and dance again. Longtime customer (2004) and my last credit came off 2 months ago. What's the best number to call and reach a functioning human? I searched but didn't see anything recent!


----------



## b4pjoe

Try Twitter. Seems that is where people are having the best luck lately.


----------



## codespy

This thread has been severely hijacked for several pages now. Ugghh.


----------



## dtv757

Can we bring it back to discounts talk  

Sounds like social media the best option now days 
..

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer

dtv757 said:


> Can we bring it back to discounts talk
> 
> Sounds like social media the best option now days
> ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I've always had luck calling loyalty during the day. In recent years I've sometimes had to wait until one full price bill posts before they give me my promo(s) back.


----------



## codespy

dtv757 said:


> Can we bring it back to discounts talk
> 
> Sounds like social media the best option now days
> ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


And for those like me without any social media, it's always better to call into the Loyalty Dept. I've been advised many, many times to do so during the day (preferably on Mondays) at the start of the week when the cornucopia of discounts CSR's can spread to the wild is fresh and loaded up.


----------



## James Long

Due to later quoting personal / off topic posts removed.


----------



## Mike Lang

Let's not get personal guys...stick to the topic please.


----------



## longhorn23

Has to anyone been able to get NBA League Pass for free or at a discounted rate for this season? Preseason started today on NBAtv and League Pass preseason games start tomorrow. I tried to get it free on twitter but struck out. They said to try again in a few weeks when the season officially starts. I’m not too upset about it since they did give me NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free this year and I’m grateful for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

I have never called for NBA . 

I got half off MLB EI back in March. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Shoe

longhorn23 said:


> Has to anyone been able to get NBA League Pass for free or at a discounted rate for this season? Preseason started today on NBAtv and League Pass preseason games start tomorrow. I tried to get it free on twitter but struck out. They said to try again in a few weeks when the season officially starts. I'm not too upset about it since they did give me NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free this year and I'm grateful for that.


Anyone can gladly correct me if I'm incorrect or working on dated memory. Discounts on NBALP usually are much more difficult to receive, as the NBALP agreement is pay-per-subscriber, in comparison to the blanket fee that DIRECTV pays the NFL for Sunday Ticket rights. Glad you scored NFLST for free!


----------



## dtv757

I thought that too .. I always thought D* could heavily discount NFL ST cause it was exclusive to them ... but when I got half off MLB EI (pretty much the price of mlb.tv ) made me think they may have more freedom than I thought lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

looks like NHL CI is heavily discounted this year


----------



## compnurd

dtv757 said:


> looks like NHL CI is heavily discounted this year
> 
> View attachment 31758


Your like 2 months and 200 bucks short on this one... been discussed in the Center Ice Thread for awhile


----------



## dtv757

Not following that thread lol so this is an error ? Its last year pricing??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

Saw an advertisement before RZC started today also showing NHL for $60

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

Any one get any deals on NBA LP yet ? 

I'm excited about the NBA mix channel this year (ch 750) also hopefully more 4K ..

I called once no joy will try again once season starts 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daniloni

I canceled DTV a few days ago. They offered me $45 off per month to stay. I don't know if they would have done better if I had tried to negotiate. I just said I wasn't interested and went on with the cancelation.


----------



## BlueSnake

daniloni said:


> I canceled DTV a few days ago. They offered me $45 off per month to stay. I don't know if they would have done better if I had tried to negotiate. I just said I wasn't interested and went on with the cancelation.


Just went through this myself. 
Tried different streaming solutions. Worked adequately for me, but my wife was not happy without her DTV. 
My advice, if you want DTV back, stream temporarily. (I liked YouTube TV). Do not return your equipment. Directv will start sending emails about getting your service back. Long story short, they offered same deal as new customer plus $100 debit card.


----------



## codespy

BlueSnake said:


> Just went through this myself.
> Tried different streaming solutions. Worked adequately for me, but my wife was not happy without her DTV.
> My advice, if you want DTV back, stream temporarily. (I liked YouTube TV). Do not return your equipment. Directv will start sending emails about getting your service back. Long story short, they offered same deal as new customer plus $100 debit card.


Did they reactivate your non-returned equipment or send you new/used crap?


----------



## BlueSnake

codespy said:


> Did they reactivate your non-returned equipment or send you new/used crap?


Unfortunately I had already returned the equipment. Equipment seems to be OK though. They are also going to refund the disconnection penalty I paid also.


----------



## krel

BlueSnake said:


> Unfortunately I had already returned the equipment. Equipment seems to be OK though. They are also going to refund the disconnection penalty I paid also.


Have you tried resigning up via the website


----------



## dtv757

I called the other day and got half off NBA LP!!! 

So this year I have gotten: 
half off NBA LP 
Half off MLB EI
Free NFL ST 

And $70 off for 12 months 


Very very happy camper here ! LOVE DIRECTV! 
&love all the sports in 4K! 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just called and got $60 off a month for another year. Down to $84 a month now. I’ll take it.


----------



## GekkoDBS

TheRatPatrol said:


> I just called and got $60 off a month for another year. Down to $84 a month now. I'll take it.


Awesome, what plan do you have?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

GordonGekko said:


> Awesome, what plan do you have?


Xtra


----------



## SledgeHammer

TheRatPatrol said:


> Xtra


Didn't you cancel your service a while back?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

SledgeHammer said:


> Didn't you cancel your service a while back?


No sir.


----------



## weadjust

Called today and got a $55 a month loyalty credit for 12 months. I have XTRA plan


----------



## cypherx

Do you think I can call and cancel Showtime and Movies Xtra and then call back and add the Showtime free for 3 months with Movies Xtra promo? I’ve seen that promo in guide spam so I’d rather not pay for Showtime if that’s a valid offer.


----------



## JimmyKat

Surprised! I called the loyalty department and got $20 off for 12 months, nothing else. So I took a chance and first time in years called the 531-5000 number and asked if they had any discounts and they gave me HBO and Showtime free for 3 months, they also offered me Cinemax and Starz half off if interested.


----------



## the2130

What's the current number for the loyalty dept. (aka retention) at DirecTV? I called the main number last Monday about a problem with Sunday Ticket the previous day (Oct 24). I wasn't satisfied with the response I got from the CSR and asked to be transferred to retention. The person I spoke to there (if that was really the loyalty dept) said she would talk to her supervisor and get back to me. I never heard back, so I'm looking for the number to call direct.


----------



## MysteryMan

the2130 said:


> What's the current number for the loyalty dept. (aka retention) at DirecTV?


1-877-999-1083


----------



## cypherx

Ok they weren’t able to give me the showtime free for 3 months, and she tried removing it and movies extra and refreshing to see if the system would offer it, but it didn’t. However she was able to offer $20 off a month for 12 months which actually is worth more than the advertised Showtime/Movie Extra 3 month promo. She was extremely nice and a pleasure to talk to.


----------



## krel

cypherx said:


> Ok they weren't able to give me the showtime free for 3 months, and she tried removing it and movies extra and refreshing to see if the system would offer it, but it didn't. However she was able to offer $20 off a month for 12 months which actually is worth more than the advertised Showtime/Movie Extra 3 month promo. She was extremely nice and a pleasure to talk to.


What package are you on?


----------



## cypherx

krel said:


> What package are you on?


It's called select. We also have $25 a month credit and HBO/Max included with AT&T unlimited cell phone linked to the account.


----------



## n3ntj

I called and got $40/month off for a year. Not bad.


----------



## badmoth

Called 877-999-1083 at 11:45 Central on 11/18/21. Explained to the rep that I had $60/month discount that expired 11/14/21. She offered and I accepted $50/month discount for 12 months.


----------



## Dr Z

I called 877-999-1093 with the same story (my $60/month had expired on 10/27/21) and was offered absolutely noting. Called again a few days latter and got told the same thing. The only help the guy offered was to call back at the end of the month to see if anything has changed. Is there a trick now a days that I don't know about? I used to get this discount pretty easily.


----------



## inkahauts

It seems You need to wait a month or two. The system then resets your offers after you don’t have any for a bit.


----------



## dtv757

Or try social media team like private message via Twitter/Facebook 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Z

not on facebook and twitter


----------



## harsh

Dr Z said:


> not on facebook and twitter


Your choice. Those seem to be the preferred method of communications for many services recently.


----------



## dtv757

Just create a Twitter (account) with your junk email address . Then message directv privately.

You can always delete the Twitter afterwards . 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

Dr Z said:


> not on facebook and twitter


Me neither. I thought I was the last one in the U.S. not to have either of the two.


----------



## krel

got a 4K mini discounted down to 49.00


----------



## slovell

Just called the Loyalty number (877-999-1083) and got my Loyalty Discount ($60.00 monthly) renewed for another year. It was actually painless and took about 15 minutes.


----------



## dtv757

Yea I always have an awsome experience when calling D* 

Always very friendly 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

slovell said:


> Just called the Loyalty number (877-999-1083) and got my Loyalty Discount ($60.00 monthly) renewed for another year. It was actually painless and took about 15 minutes.


----------



## krel

slovell said:


> Just called the Loyalty number (877-999-1083) and got my Loyalty Discount ($60.00 monthly) renewed for another year. It was actually painless and took about 15 minutes.


i always call 1-866-595-1331 right into the loyality dept. it's always been a good experience. and there us based and not overseas...


----------



## kb301

I had $60 worth of discounts roll off this month so I called the loyalty # I have, 800-824-9077, to see what they had. They offered me $50 off per month for 12 months with no contract. It was a 5 minute call. I have the Xtra (all included) package with 5 receivers.


----------



## krel

Called in and was offered an extra 20.00 off for 6 months. Love dtv


----------



## slovell

krel said:


> i always call 1-866-595-1331 right into the loyality dept. it's always been a good experience. and there us based and not overseas...


I've never had any success with the overseas call center. The only discounts they would offer were dropping my package to a cheaper tier. IMHO you really have to talk to an agent in the USA.


----------



## videojanitor

I had a $40 monthly credit that expired last week. Called 877-999-1083 just now -- same number I used the previous year -- and was offered a $60 monthly credit for the next year. It felt like a second Christmas. Total time on the phone was about 5 minutes -- the agent was super friendly.


----------



## dtv757

Yea thats awsome !! Glad to read D* still offering great discounts. Love D*

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TXD16

Yes, boys and girls, it's that time of year---you know, Christmas, New Years, and time to call DIRECTV as my existing credits start to roll off!

I have the XTRA package with no programming add-ons other than the free Sunday Ticket Max I received this year, and this year's story is that the first of my credits, a $40/mo. one, expired with the last billing, so I called Retentions/Loyalty directly (866-595-1331) to request it be reinstated for the upcoming billing period. The very pleasant (as always) CSR with whom I spoke informed me that because my still-active credits (totaling $50/mo.) had already been applied for this billing period, the best she could do was apply an immediate one-time $50 credit and start a new $70/mo. credit, with no contract extension, beginning the next (January) billing cycle. Umm, yeah, that works.

As a result, because my credits were/are staggered, this month's credit is a confirmed $100, next month's, in theory, but semi-confirmed via the usual High Value Customer line item, will be $130 ($70+$40+$10), the following month's will be $80 ($70+$10), before reverting to a "mere" $70/mo. for the remainder of the year, which I suppose I can live with as I begin year 22 (or is it 23?) as a continuous DIRECTV customer.

Oh, and total time on call was 11 minutes 28 seconds, so the bottom line is that the discounts are still out there for anyone willing to invest just a bit of time in seeking them. See you next year!

ETA: I just checked and 2022 will, indeed, be my 23rd consecutive year with DIRECTV, proving once again that both life and MVPD subscriber time flies!


----------



## billjoy

videojanitor said:


> I had a $40 monthly credit that expired last week. Called 877-999-1083 just now -- same number I used the previous year -- and was offered a $60 monthly credit for the next year. It felt like a second Christmas. Total time on the phone was about 5 minutes -- the agent was super friendly.


I called today and $30 discount is the most they could offer. I've called a couple other times since my $50-60 discount expired a couple months ago and it's been the same $30, so it's a little frustrating. I've been a subscriber for over 20 years, and knowing I can bundle Xfinity TV for just $30 on top of my internet, I'm in a tough spot. I'd love to give DirectTV more $$$ but I also don't want to be a charity.


----------



## TXD16

billjoy said:


> ...knowing I can bundle Xfinity TV for just $30 on top of my internet, I'm in a tough spot...


This is exactly where I've been the past two years, but DIRECTV has again done enough to keep me for yet another year.


----------



## codespy

billjoy said:


> I called today and $30 discount is the most they could offer. I've called a couple other times since my $50-60 discount expired a couple months ago and it's been the same $30, so it's a little frustrating. I've been a subscriber for over 20 years, and knowing I can bundle Xfinity TV for just $30 on top of my internet, I'm in a tough spot. I'd love to give DirectTV more $$$ but I also don't want to be a charity.


Yea you’d be a charity for sure with only $360 + tax off your DirecTV bill this next year. If I were you I’d cancel right away tonight and go with Xfinity. It would be frustrating to any customer not getting $50-$60 off for 12 months every time one made such a call.


----------



## billjoy

codespy said:


> Yea you’d be a charity for sure with only $360 + tax off your DirecTV bill this next year. If I were you I’d cancel right away tonight and go with Xfinity. It would be frustrating to any customer not getting $50-$60 off for 12 months every time one made such a call.


TBH I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. Having received $50-60 discounts/month for 20+ years, and watching everyone else being offered that is what's frustrating. Maybe I'm being classified as a peasant customer? smh


----------



## b4pjoe

No one knows what kind of magic 8 ball they pull the discounts from. I currently have a $44, $25, and $16.50 credit per month off. In 2020 all I could get was a $20 per month credit. I've been with DTV since the mid 1990's and have the Premier package.

Do your self a favor and contact them through either Twitter or Facebook. I think they are Instagram too. Twitter has worked best for me but some people have good luck with Facebook. Through social media you don't have to be on hold for hours. Just ask about discounts and check back later to see if they have replied.


----------



## Teetertotter

My discounts expire 1-10-22. I will be calling them Jan 3 for concessions. I am also prepared to switch to YTTV or HULU and cancel DTV satellite. Wife is on board too.


----------



## TXD16

b4pjoe said:


> Do your self a favor and contact them through either Twitter or Facebook...


Magic 8 Ball, indeed! Although Twitter has worked for me for the occasional "extra" discount, such as this year's $10/mo. and STMax, they offered exactly nothing today---zero, zip, nada---which is what prompted my call to Retentions/Loyalty, and which I have found to be far more consistent with offers.


----------



## b4pjoe

TXD16 said:


> Magic 8 Ball, indeed! Although Twitter has worked for me for the occasional "extra" discount, such as this year's $10/mo. and STMax, they offered exactly nothing today---zero, zip, nada---which is what prompted my call to Retentions/Loyalty, and which I have found to be far more consistent with offers.


I'm just the opposite. Much better luck using Twitter and get almost nothing when I call.


----------



## dtv757

codespy said:


> ...If I were you I’d cancel right away tonight and go with Xfinity. ...


This is a DirecTV forum about DirecTV we should not be promoting or advising users to go to the cable co (the competition ) in anyway shape or form. 

D* stream or telco (u verse /fios) are ok but NOT the cable cos !! 

Anyways hope everyone had a great holiday ! 
Let's hope for more amazing DirecTV 4K events in 2022!! 





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> This is a DirecTV forum about DirecTV we should not be promoting or advising users to go to the cable co (the competition ) in anyway shape or form.
> 
> D* stream or telco (u verse /fios) are ok but NOT the cable cos !!
> 
> Anyways hope everyone had a great holiday !
> Let's hope for more amazing DirecTV 4K events in 2022!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


if i was the one that codespy was talking to. i would keep calling DTV for discounts. i noticed it all depends on who you get!!!


----------



## krel

just got my next bill they didn't even charge me for the third mini


----------



## slovell

krel said:


> if i was the one that codespy was talking to. i would keep calling DTV for discounts. i noticed it all depends on who you get!!!


I've definitely found that to be true.


----------



## krel

slovell said:


> I've definitely found that to be true.


I have multiple discounts on my acct for the first year considering I'm paying 126 and change for the premiere pack with a 3 room setup and a genie 2!!! You just have to know how to negotiate with em!!! That's with Rsn fee and taxes included..


----------



## dtv757

I have multiple discounts too. On top of discounts... In 2021 I also got : 
Half off MLB EI, Half off NBA LP. And free NFL ST ... can't get that from another provider and or a streaming provider... 


I'm a happy 20 year D* sub. No I have never worked for D* . I'm just a loyal customer. I have never gotten upset just asked for promos. ...

The NBA Half off was at beginning of season before the BF promo. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TXD16

TXD16 said:


> ...the best she could do was apply an immediate one-time $50 credit and start a new $70/mo. credit...


Much to my surprise, I actually received an e-mail yesterday containing confirmation and details of the FUTURE discount, which I believe is a first in all the time I've been with DIRECTV. I suspect the TPG influence is beginning to manifest itself.


----------



## compnurd

TXD16 said:


> Much to my surprise, I actually received an e-mail yesterday containing confirmation and details of the FUTURE discount, which I believe is a first in all the time I've been with DIRECTV. I suspect the TPG influence is beginning to manifest itself.


I always got a confirmation email with ATT


----------



## Teetertotter

Today was very rewarding, talking to Steve at Directv. He has kept me a very happy customer and not worth switching to YTTV. Long story short. He said to check back around 1-20-22 for any more promotions. Sounded like one should do that time to time. We have been with ATT since Fall 1994 and have never missed a payment. Their 100Mbps DSL internet is fantastic, too. I was all ready to switch to YTTV as was on their trial basis. Directv does want to keep you as a customer! At least for me.

I have their email confirmation on file.


----------



## dtv757

100mBps DSL wow ... fastest DSL in my area is 3Mbps 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS

Teetertotter said:


> Today was very rewarding, talking to Steve at Directv. He has kept me a very happy customer and not worth switching to YTTV. Long story short. He said to check back around 1-20-22 for any more promotions. Sounded like one should do that time to time. We have been with ATT since Fall 1994 and have never missed a payment. Their 100Mbps DSL internet is fantastic, too. I was all ready to switch to YTTV as was on their trial basis. Directv does want to keep you as a customer! At least for me.
> 
> I have their email confirmation on file.


OK but what offer did you get?


----------



## Teetertotter

@GordonGekko I'll put it this way...... Having 3 Tv's, with Ultimate Pkg, + 100mbps + Regional Sports, including all taxes = $149.00/month is new payment. You can figure the rest as bottom line is what counts. 
No changes in service. Did I get a nice deal to keep me as a happy customer?

Streaming for me, would cost $100 for the package/channel list, I want. Then internet will cost another $40.00/mo minimum. + all taxes.

Would that sound about right to you???


----------



## mrpickem

I will be calling soon as I'm currently on the standard $70 per month discount off Premiere package with 4 boxes. I'm currently paying 164.xx also with Sport Pac and another HD channel addon. That's too much now for my needs so I will reduce service and shoot for something around $80 maybe with reg.sports & 1 premium channel and honestly I only need 3 boxes. I've been with Direct since 1999 and all my boxes are really old stand alone DVR's (HR24). They still work fine but are very slow...so maybe I'll upgrade eqpt too if they offer decent price.


----------



## bjlc

i called today on another matter.. and was 'extended my discount at $55. per month for another year... and I took it because the last time I said no.. it took me over a year to get another discount.. so I was like extend. yes,, you bet thank you very much.. i am with my 21st season with Directv...I was supposed to be part of Pegasus but I bought my system out right at Worst buy and have been a cust ever since..


----------



## Teetertotter

Forgot to say my price of $149 included ATT DSL and all taxes.


----------



## TXD16

TXD16 said:


> Much to my surprise, I actually received an e-mail yesterday containing confirmation and details of the FUTURE discount...


 And in yet another of a few recent "firsts" in my 22+ years as a DIRECTV subscriber and very long-time discount recipient, I received a confirmation via first-class snail mail






of the impending future discount. If nothing else, it does appear that the TPG control team is at least making some effort to maximize their investment before offloading it to the next sucker DISH Network. That said, although Charlie is a lot of things, idiot is not among them, so it could be a fun ride.


----------



## compnurd

TXD16 said:


> And in yet another of a few recent "firsts" in my 22+ years as a DIRECTV subscriber and very long-time discount recipient, I received a confirmation via
> View attachment 32015
> of the impending future discount. If nothing else, it does appear that the TPG control team is at least making some effort to maximize their investment before offloading it to the next sucker DISH Network. That said, although Charlie is a lot of things, idiot is not among them, so it could be a fun ride.


I got these with ATT


----------



## DirectMan

I called today as my $35 per month credit expired last month (I also have the $10 DVR and $10 HD fee waived) so my old total discount was $55. She offered me $35 I asked for $45 but she said the system only allowed her to give me $35. So my total fee for 4 receivers and XTRA is $129 (after the $10 price increase that went through this month). It is acceptable.


----------



## SledgeHammer

I have the "secret" grandfathered Preferred Xtra package + an HR54 + AM21.

Bill *WAS*:

Package: 122.99 (+8 package increase)
Equip: 10
HD fee: 10
DVR fee: 3
*-10 expiring Feb*
-25 expiring Sept
----------------
Out the door: 111.13

Called in the Loyalty Dept, spent *5 mins* on the call:

The *-10*/mo promo that was falling off next month was replaced with a *-30*/mo promo, bringing my *Out the door to $91/mo for Preferred Extra + HR54 + AM21*.

And people wonder why I stick with DirecTV vs. going to streaming and juggling multiple providers/bills/customer service/UIs (some crappy UIs like YTTV)/channel overlaps, etc, losing a bunch of locals/OTAs (in LA nonetheless!). 

Thank you DirecTV. I'll be here til the last bird falls out the sky (or if they stop giving discounts lol).


----------



## Dr Z

I've called retention at 877-333-1093 three times in the last week looking to get my $60/month loyalty credit, that recently expired, extended but so far no luck?!!!?, I've had a credit like this for many years and it typically only takes 1 or at most 2 calls to get it reinstated. To make matters worse even though I have not other bill credits on my account I'm always told "the system shows no discounts" and they can't do anything to help me out. I've been with DTV for over 15 years and have the Ultimate package with HBO. Is there a new trick I don't know about to unlock these discounts or has the gravy train finally run out of gas for me?


----------



## b4pjoe

Try messaging them through Twitter. That is where I got my last two discounts:



https://twitter.com/DIRECTV


----------



## SledgeHammer

Dr Z said:


> I've called retention at 877-333-1093 three times in the last week looking to get my $60/month loyalty credit, that recently expired, extended but so far no luck?!!!?, I've had a credit like this for many years and it typically only takes 1 or at most 2 calls to get it reinstated. To make matters worse even though I have not other bill credits on my account I'm always told "the system shows no discounts" and they can't do anything to help me out. I've been with DTV for over 15 years and have the Ultimate package with HBO. Is there a new trick I don't know about to unlock these discounts or has the gravy train finally run out of gas for me?


Sometimes your account gets in a mode where you have to pay full price for 1 month before the system will let them put it back on. That happened to me ONCE and I've been playing the game the same time frame you have.

What's also worked for me has been to play dumb rather then ask for credits. I always use the "hey, my bill randomly shot up a ton, I have no idea what's going on" lol.


----------



## Teetertotter

My approach last month, b/4 my discounts were about to expire, I mentioned that my discounts were about to expire and thinking about switching to YTTV. She put me on hold, came back as said this is what we can do. My previous posts on page 162, will explain what they did. 

Next January, I will have to call again, like in the past, to get another year's discount, even though my service is for another 2 years. I didn't want YTTV as they don't transmit in Dolby Surround Sound, but their channel lineup was an okay fit. We have been a DTV customer since fall of 1994 with Mo. payments on time. Credit rating 852.

Directv and ATT have always been able to work with me, to keep a happy customer.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Dr Z said:


> I've called retention at 877-333-1093 three times in the last week looking to get my $60/month loyalty credit, that recently expired, extended but so far no luck?!!!?, I've had a credit like this for many years and it typically only takes 1 or at most 2 calls to get it reinstated. To make matters worse even though I have not other bill credits on my account I'm always told "the system shows no discounts" and they can't do anything to help me out. I've been with DTV for over 15 years and have the Ultimate package with HBO. Is there a new trick I don't know about to unlock these discounts or has the gravy train finally run out of gas for me?


You have to use Google, the answers are out there.


----------



## codespy

I spoke with DirecTV Legacy Loyalty/Retention this morning (I was calling about my PP free upgrade). Before asking about the upgrade the CSR noticed one of my two $35/off credits was rolling off next month. She automatically renewed it for another 12 months. She was easy to talk to as she is in the West Virginia call center. I didn't know WV had one, but maybe I forgot.

She said if I wanted the same Loyalty/Retention call center for help in the future, I should dial 866-595-1331 and I would get someone out of the WV or Idaho call center (M-F 8am to 10pm EST and S-S 9am-10pm EST), not someone from overseas. I thanked her.


----------



## dtv757

Yes they are always friendly , i think called that number back in October to get half off NBA LP
DIRECTV Ret is so easy to deal with just be friendly.


----------



## dtv757

just called, got $70 off for 12 months!!


----------



## longhorn23

dtv757 said:


> just called, got $70 off for 12 months!!


Which number did you use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

longhorn23 said:


> Which number did you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an idea which one. 🤔


----------



## dtv757

Yea the one posted above no wait time as always! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## longhorn23

codespy said:


> I have an idea which one.


I just wanted to make sure. I have 10 different numbers for loyalty so I never know which one is the best one to use now to get the best deals/promos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

longhorn23 said:


> I just wanted to make sure. I have 10 different numbers for loyalty so I never know which one is the best one to use now to get the best deals/promos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get it, no worries. I just posted the latest one I learned of this morning (I have several others too from the past). It appeared dtv757 scored on that one right away too earlier today.


----------



## dtv757

I was surprised they were available on a Sunday lol usually those departments are M-F 

Mabye thats other companies lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlc

codespy said:


> I spoke with DirecTV Legacy Loyalty/Retention this morning (I was calling about my PP free upgrade). Before asking about the upgrade the CSR noticed one of my two $35/off credits was rolling off next month. She automatically renewed it for another 12 months. She was easy to talk to as she is in the West Virginia call center. I didn't know WV had one, but maybe I forgot.
> 
> She said if I wanted the same Loyalty/Retention call center for help in the future, I should dial 866-595-1331 and I would get someone out of the WV or Idaho call center (M-F 8am to 10pm EST and S-S 9am-10pm EST), not someone from overseas. I thanked her.


i called today to remove some products from my listing.. and I didn't get retention.. I got the philippean's and some one who could barely understand my midwest accent..


----------



## dtv757

I have a legacy DirecTV account (never part of att) not sure if that matters 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

bjlc said:


> i called today to remove some products from my listing.. and I didn't get retention.. I got the philippean's and some one who could barely understand my midwest accent..


Okay with that info, what time of the day did you call? I’m just wondering how calls at certain times of the day may get those same calls routed differently….


----------



## bjlc

I called about 11 am central time..


----------



## dtv757

Try the other numbers i guess but i have no issues 

I also called that number above back in early Oct? And got half off NBA LP. (In the beginning of the season not the black friday special) 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

bjlc said:


> I called about 11 am central time..


Interesting- if it was a call center in Philippines, that would be 1am the next morning- unless they work some crazy schedules over there.

Lately when I have called and experienced the same issue as yours (getting an overseas CSR difficult to understand), I immediately tell them I apologize but there’s a lot of static on the phone and it’s difficult to hear anything so I have to hang up and call back. That will usually net me a USA CSR on the follow up call, but not always.

I think it’s best to call right away in the morning when they open, to better secure the chances of a USA CSR.


----------



## omartinjordan

I called the number above today. My bill went up to $170 with taxes. I have the choice package with dvr and 3 tv's. I was told nothing available and transferred to loyalty. She told me all they had was $15 off. She added it and I asked if there would maybe be anything extra next month. Told me no and that nothing else would be available until it was finished. I asked her to remove it and she said if she removed it nothing would be available at all after that. So I had her remove it anyway. $170 seems really high to me. Especially when you could sign up for Hulu Live and Youtube TV for less. I'm fine with about $130. I've been with them since 2006 but I am not sure how much longer I can do it. It's getting crazy with the prices.


----------



## bjlc

i went well over a year before I got another discount.. it does happen..


----------



## omartinjordan

I think after this billing cycle I'll suspend it and give hulu live a try. I have used it some at family members places. 

Directv is going to have to make some changes soon to compete. Especially now they're losing Sunday ticket.


----------



## longhorn23

I had a 40 dollar discount expiring this month. I used twitter to contact them. They renewed the 40 dollar discount and gave me epix free for 3 months. I still have a 30 dollar monthly discount. And I still have a $25 att wireless discount for life and 14 dollar hbo discount for life. 

Twitter does take a lot longer because they seem like they are helping multiple people at the same time. It feels more like an e-mail than instant chatting. So you have to be patient or just respond to them while you’re doing other things. 

I am having a new issue after talking to them though. All the 4k channels say not authorized so not sure what they did to mess that up.


----------



## dtv757

did your boxes reset ? if a reset occurred may take a few hours


----------



## longhorn23

dtv757 said:


> did your boxes reset ? if a reset occurred may take a few hours


No don’t think so. It was working earlier today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe

longhorn23 said:


> I am having a new issue after talking to them though. All the 4k channels say not authorized so not sure what they did to mess that up.


Sounds similar to my account. Anytime they touch my account I lose 4K on channel 104 and I have to go through the Office of the President to get it restored because support doesn’t know how to restore 4K on channel 104. You are saying though you lost all 4K. Regular support should be able to re-authorize standard 4K.


----------



## longhorn23

b4pjoe said:


> Sounds similar to my account. Anytime they touch my account I lose 4K on channel 104 and I have to go through the Office of the President to get it restored because support doesn’t know how to restore 4K on channel 104. You are saying though you lost all 4K. Regular support should be able to re-authorize standard 4K.


Yes none of the 4k channels work. It’ll show up for pa split second before this error appears. And one of the mini’s doesn’t let me access any channels not just 4k. It says this location is not authorized when you turn the mini on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longhorn23

dtv757 said:


> did your boxes reset ? if a reset occurred may take a few hours


Directv has issues just like any provider. Sure there are things I like about them. But to pretend that that they are perfect and can do no wrong is being delusional and living in an alternate reality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

I didn't say they were perfect 

I remember similar happening and it came back after a few hours 

I know on demand takes up to 24 hours to come back after a reboot 

I think there's a button online to refresh /reauthorization the boxes 

On this post users describe 4k working after 4-5 hours after a reboot 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/DirecTV/comments/egetb0

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

Did the 4k come back ? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## longhorn23

Yeah I had to contact customer service and I had to unplug all my boxes and they had to refresh all my boxes. I tried resetting them myself but that didn’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omartinjordan

I called to setup a suspension yesterday and they offered me $30 off for a year. I took it but I also signed up for Hulu Live for a month. I am going to try it and see how it goes. So far so good. I still think I may suspend my account for a while. Even with the $30 off it's still expensive to me for what you get.


----------



## krel

longhorn23 said:


> Which number did you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 800 531 5000 and say cancel. There American based


----------



## krel

b4pjoe said:


> Sounds similar to my account. Anytime they touch my account I lose 4K on channel 104 and I have to go through the Office of the President to get it restored because support doesn’t know how to restore 4K on channel 104. You are saying though you lost all 4K. Regular support should be able to re-authorize standard 4K.


Agree with you but that was when att was in charge. I would loose 4k I would have them resend the signal to the box. They would lose my first year discount!!! Filed and fcc complaint and was let out of contract. Though I resigned up the next day since I love dtv att that's a different story lol


----------



## b4pjoe

krel said:


> Agree with you but that was when att was in charge. I would loose 4k I would have them resend the signal to the box. They would lose my first year discount!!! Filed and fcc complaint and was let out of contract. Though I resigned up the next day since I love dtv att that's a different story lol


I hate to break it to you but AT&T is still in charge. I had to go through it a few weeks ago to get my channel 104 back and it worked fine. I've had to do at least 10 times over the last few years. Never lost any discount when they did it.


----------



## MysteryMan

krel said:


> Agree with you but that was when att was in charge. I would loose 4k I would have them resend the signal to the box. They would lose my first year discount!!! Filed and fcc complaint and was let out of contract. Though I resigned up the next day since I love dtv att that's a different story lol
> One more time. AT&T owns 70% of DIRECTV. TPG Capital owns 30% 0f DIRECTV with operational control.


----------



## psunate77

I got 60.00 off for 12 months and was told to call back after the year and have it re-applied. Well it's now up and I just called and was told they didn't have that. I told the CSR that I was told it would be reapplied and get she got real smart with me and was like oh well, everyone ants something and sometimes you just can't have it. Pissed me off.

CSR sucks anymore.


----------



## dtv757

Dude call back or call a different number 

What is it called CSR roulette.. lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> Dude call back or call a different number
> 
> What is it called CSR roulette.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's Russian roulette it some csr torture


----------



## krel

Keep calling some will bend over backwards to keep you!!!!


----------



## krel

omartinjordan said:


> I called to setup a suspension yesterday and they offered me $30 off for a year. I took it but I also signed up for Hulu Live for a month. I am going to try it and see how it goes. So far so good. I still think I may suspend my account for a while. Even with the $30 off it's still expensive to me for what you get.


What package are you on??? I'm on the premiere at a deeply discounted rate. But that's gonna change in Jan cause Damm near 300 a month to watch the idiot box is extortion!!! To be honest I don't think the premiere pack is worth it... I'm thinking of going to the extra pack in Jan that seems to have a good balance for me as far as all of the channels I watch.


----------



## CraigerM

We got $60 off for 12 months. Just got the email confirming it.


----------



## dtv757

It does seam like the number recently posted has been discontinued.

I tried to call today to ask about MLB promos , as the small print on my bill said to call before the 14th.,..o wait it says April 14th ok there is still time lol

but there were no MLB promos yet , well not for my account. i know its all random.


----------



## Dr Z

I tried calling back and gave up after 3 months of being told the system had no offers for me. Switched over the Comcast 2 weeks ago. Pretty good deal if you combine phone, TV and internet.


----------



## dtv757

Oh no not the cable co ...

I heard they compress everything down to 720p 

You didn't have telco available like fios or u verse or streaming? Anything better than cable co in my opinion.. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

dtv757 said:


> Oh no not the cable co ...
> 
> I heard they compress everything down to 720p
> 
> You didn't have telco available like fios or u verse or streaming? Anything better than cable co in my opinion..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not in every market. And they are moving more and more channels to IPTV which are higher bandwidth To add also Fios compresses worse then most cable companies now


----------



## wtkapitan

How is the Comcast picture quality compared to Directv in the market you are in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

I'll go streaming before I go cable video

Even if it was free I wouldn't take cable video 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raott

dtv757 said:


> I'll go streaming before I go cable video
> 
> Even if it was free I wouldn't take cable video
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


"Cable" varies massively from company to company and even within different locations of the same company. Do what you want, but a broad generalization is silly.


----------



## longhorn23

dtv757 said:


> I'll go streaming before I go cable video
> 
> Even if it was free I wouldn't take cable video
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


lol Omg which cable company hurt you? It’s not that serious or the end of the world if you get cable instead of Directv. Every cable company isn’t the same either. Every company has their pros and cons. The bundled pricing with cable is hard to beat when it comes to internet, tv, and phone. 

Directv is def overpriced compared to every other provider. Luckily I’m getting a lot of discounts where I can somewhat justify it. I think there’s a bigger difference on the internet side (esp upload speed) if you have an internet provide that offers fiber vs a cable provider. But didn’t you say you have a horrible internet provider and slow internet speed? 

I’ll probably keep Directv as long as they are around. And will eventually switch to YouTubetv if Directv is not around. But I would def take cable if they offered it for free.


----------



## dtv757

I am pro choice meaning anything other than the cable co monopolies... 

But anyways back the amazing directv discounts 

Now that baseball is back ! I'll try next week see if they have MLB deals! 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TXD16

TXD16 said:


> Yes, boys and girls, it's that time of year---you know, Christmas, New Years, and time to call DIRECTV as my existing credits start to roll off!
> 
> I have the XTRA package with no programming add-ons other than the free Sunday Ticket Max I received this year, and this year's story is that the first of my credits, a $40/mo. one, expired with the last billing, so I called Retentions/Loyalty directly (866-595-1331) to request it be reinstated for the upcoming billing period. The very pleasant (as always) CSR with whom I spoke informed me that because my still-active credits (totaling $50/mo.) had already been applied for this billing period, the best she could do was apply an immediate one-time $50 credit and start a new $70/mo. credit, with no contract extension, beginning the next (January) billing cycle. Umm, yeah, that works.
> 
> As a result, because my credits were/are staggered, this month's credit is a confirmed $100, next month's, in theory, but semi-confirmed via the usual High Value Customer line item, will be $130 ($70+$40+$10), the following month's will be $80 ($70+$10), before reverting to a "mere" $70/mo. for the remainder of the year, which I suppose I can live with as I begin year 22 (or is it 23?) as a continuous DIRECTV customer.
> 
> Oh, and total time on call was 11 minutes 28 seconds, so the bottom line is that the discounts are still out there for anyone willing to invest just a bit of time in seeking them. See you next year!
> 
> ETA: I just checked and 2022 will, indeed, be my 23rd consecutive year with DIRECTV, proving once again that both life and MVPD subscriber time flies!


Was able to snag an additional $5/mo. discount via Facebook Messenger yesterday evening, so total discounts are now at $75/mo.


----------



## dtv757

O yea u just reminded me thats how I got the MLB discount last yea via social media 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> Oh no not the cable co ...
> 
> I heard they compress everything down to 720p
> 
> You didn't have telco available like fios or u verse or streaming? Anything better than cable co in my opinion..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


it all depends on the cable co the location and your setup coax or fiber to the home, when i had rectrum cable i had fiber ran into the house. the PQ was as good as DTV!!! neighbors next door running a coax setup the PQ sucked!!!


----------



## compnurd

krel said:


> it all depends on the cable co the location and your setup coax or fiber to the home, when i had rectrum cable i had fiber ran into the house. the PQ was as good as DTV!!! neighbors next door running a coax setup the PQ sucked!!!


Coax nor Fiber make any difference in the PQ Quality.. Thats a very ill-informed statement


----------



## dtv757

Sorry I got off topic can we get back to D* and discounts please 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## satman48

TXD16 said:


> Was able to snag an additional $5/mo. discount via Facebook Messenger yesterday evening, so total discounts are now at $75/mo.


That phone number is "no longer active" when I just tried today.
*800-288-2020 *is the new loyalty number.

*Update: I got $60.00/mo off for a year and HBOMAX/Showtime free for 3 months. Also was able to drop down from the Ultimate package since the CBS sports network was moved down 1 tier to Choice (wife likes PBR so had to have it)*


----------



## heisman6183

Where did you see that CBS sports is on Choice? I got an email today about channels moving around and saw that Golf channel (the only channel that's a must have) is moving to choice, so I might move to that as well.


----------



## dtv757

Waa that with the new number u posted .. ?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

If you go to your D* account.. don't remember the exact steps but under change programing you can view a PDF channel line up ..

It was updated this month...

I can post later 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel

dtv757 said:


> If you go to your D* account.. don't remember the exact steps but under change programing you can view a PDF channel line up ..
> 
> It was updated this month...
> 
> I can post later
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


get ready for another price increase


----------



## harsh

dtv757 said:


> If you go to your D* account.. don't remember the exact steps but under change programing you can view a PDF channel line up ..


You don't have to log in to an account to get the Channel Lineup PDF.

https://www.att.com/idpassets/pdfs/channel_lineups/DIRECTV_ChannelPackageLineUp_AllPackages.pdf


----------



## dtv757

harsh said:


> You don't have to log in to an account to get the Channel Lineup PDF.
> 
> https://www.att.com/idpassets/pdfs/channel_lineups/DIRECTV_ChannelPackageLineUp_AllPackages.pdf


Even better the one I saw didn't have Xtra. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlc

i have the extra channel and I don't get the Olympic channel and this chart says that I should.. unless that has changed in the past week or so..


----------



## dtv757

I have Xtra (no sports pack currently) and able to view Olympic Channel


----------



## T.C.

I just wanted to chime in and reemphasize a few things that would help some people save a lot on their bill.

1. DirecTV does allow you to "grandfather" channels that you originally had and recently lost. So, if they moved a channel that you originally had you can call up the retention department or loyalty and request them to "activate" the channel again. They typically switched the phone call to a higher tier than "technical support".... and this is when you may request a channel activation. Once you upgrade or downgrade your package... that grandfathered channel is lost forever. Good luck getting it back.

2. Think before you upgrade or downgrade. I haven't switched my package in 8 years. I was on Choice or was it Total Choice back when you received Fox Sports (Regional) For Free. DirecTV forced me to get "off the package" because I refused to pay the "Regional Fee" for Fox Sports. I said I'm not paying that BS fee. They switched me to Entertainment. And activated Fox Sports Detroit... which is now Bally's Detroit for free. I'm currently receiving 31 channels for free in which I shouldn't be receiving.

3. Yes, I'm on a Legacy account with DirecTV.

If you continuously upgrade and downgrade your package.... your channels can't be grandfathered over. Remember that.


----------



## bjlc

I have the grandfathered package total choice plus..and I have no Olympic channel...


----------



## krel

bjlc said:


> i have the extra channel and I don't get the Olympic channel and this chart says that I should.. unless that has changed in the past week or so..


Our neighbors downgraded to the extra package and they get the olympic channel


----------



## tpayne105

I called last night and got $50 off for 12 Months. I have the Choice Package.


----------



## clay_w

So, if you have the Choice package, are you supposed to still get charged the separate $7.80 Regional Sports fee (in my case for Bally Detroit)?


----------



## harsh

clay_w said:


> So, if you have the Choice package, are you supposed to still get charged the separate $7.80 Regional Sports fee (in my case for Bally Detroit)?


The Regional Sports Fee applies to all packages above Entertainment.


----------



## clay_w

harsh said:


> The Regional Sports Fee applies to all packages above Entertainment.


Thanks for that. Sounds like it is time for me to make that phone call to see what I can get reduced. I am at $153/month & for what we use it for, it is getting out of hand.


----------



## harsh

clay_w said:


> Sounds like it is time for me to make that phone call to see what I can get reduced.


With DIRECTV, it is always appropriate to make that call.


----------



## jpray72

harsh said:


> The Regional Sports Fee applies to all packages above Entertainment.


Not the Preferred Xtra Package.


----------



## clay_w

I just got $40/month off for 12 months through FB messenger, so I am pretty happy with that.


----------



## harsh

jpray72 said:


> Not the Preferred Xtra Package.


I stand corrected. I thought that package had moved to grandfather status.


----------



## Teetertotter

Every year at time DTV Satellite Ultimate Pckage promotion is to expire, I call one week b/4, to receive new promotion for another 12 months. That takes place in January of every year and good for another year. I believe it helps to always be on time with your monthly payment and have a great credit score. I also receive a promotion on their 100Mbps DSL service at the same time. Jeepers my DSL price has not changed in some time, 5+ years, if I recall.


----------



## harsh

Teetertotter said:


> Jeepers my DSL price has not changed in some time, 5+ years, if I recall.


Given the competitive pressures from other broadband schemes as well as the improvements in technology, it had better not. Comcast used to double my speed when they realized that they weren't competitive.


----------



## flipenout

called this week and only $40 off a month for year, no word about putting me back in contract... i get this email today..

$40 off for 12 months (Starts in 1 month) - you have accepted this DIRECTV® credit that will start on a future date and after your existing credit expires. For the duration of this promotion, you must keep your current or higher base video programing package. After the promotional period, we will bill you monthly for the base video programming at the price then in effect unless you call to cancel. If you become ineligible for your existing credit prior to the new promotion starting, then you may be ineligible for the new promotion.

sounds like they put me back in contract......will be calling tomr.


----------



## James Long

With that wording I'd say that you would only lose the promotional discount if you cancelled or reduced your programming package. A contract extension would include a termination fee.


----------



## flipenout

James Long said:


> With that wording I'd say that you would only lose the promotional discount if you cancelled or reduced your programming package. A contract extension would include a termination fee.


thanks, odd wording for sure...i called them and they didn't have a clue.


----------



## krel

Though i was paying for it i got epix free for 3 months
i also got 10.00 off of MBL extra innings for 6 months


----------



## johnee249

This year’s reduction for my Choice Classic plan is $40 for 12 months. With the Feb. price increase my charge is now $120.52. Three C41 and a HS17 along with PP. So they have me for one more year.


----------



## krel

I found out they had a glitch in there system telling when the 61.01 fell off my acct!! One said January and the other one said April I knew it fell off in January. So the rep re did my acct over and I am good for another year. Of course that was a 2 hour task😒. She gave me a 60.00 credit for being patient with her and calling em a bunch of twits with no pun intended twords her and *****ing about the pixelizations..


----------



## T.C.

I've studied some interesting scenarios that AT&T/DirecTV is using when you do threaten to cancel your service and your account is in cancel status mode.

1. Once your account is in "cancel status" try calling any of the DirecTV retention numbers approximately 48-72 hours after entering cancelling status mode. This tells the rep that you aren't bluffing. You will more than likely receive as much as $50.00 off your bill for 1 month or more to keep you from cancelling. You can also try asking for Free Premium Channels for 1 month as well. What is Cancel Status Mode? AT&T/DirecTV only deactivates accounts 1 day prior to your monthly bill printing date. How do you know if you are entered in Cancel Status Mode? Look at your detailed account billing online through the portal. It will say "Account Scheduled For Cancellation".

2. You can enter "cancellation mode" and then allow your service to deactivate. In doing so... you will receive a welcome back letter to your email address on file with DirecTV. It will ask you to call this number for a "special offer" to earn your business back. The special offer is typically the "going offer" for New Clients Only. So whatever the going rate is for New Clients Only... is typically what they will offer you for 1 year. It's supposedly NO CONTRACT and you're suppose to receive Premium Channels FREE for 3 months and also Sunday Ticket For Free. If you go this direction.... NATURALLY DO NOT SEND YOUR RECEIVERS BACK. This is a smart way to negotiate with DirecTV without having to return all of your receivers. (Years ago... you had to return all of your equipment first... and then they would offer you a WELCOME BACK SPECIAL RATE... which was completely dumb of DirecTV. But they've changed it.)

Again... the goal is to press DirecTV a little. Sometimes the retention department doesn't budge like they normally have throughout the years. Yes, it's time consuming. But if it's done properly.... you should be saving 35%-40% off your bill for the year. When they do deactivate your service.... and then reactivate it with your same equipment... you are suppose to still receive all of your "Grandfathered Channels" back to you. I did request my channels back to me... and they activated each channel one by one for me... added to a lower tier package.

I hope this information helps some of you. And as always... the best time to negotiate with DirecTV is June and July each year. Ask anyone... they lose the most business during these months. They don't want you to go!


----------



## krel

T.C. said:


> I've studied some interesting scenarios that AT&T/DirecTV is using when you do threaten to cancel your service and your account is in cancel status mode.
> 
> 1. Once your account is in "cancel status" try calling any of the DirecTV retention numbers approximately 48-72 hours after entering cancelling status mode. This tells the rep that you aren't bluffing. You will more than likely receive as much as $50.00 off your bill for 1 month or more to keep you from cancelling. You can also try asking for Free Premium Channels for 1 month as well. What is Cancel Status Mode? AT&T/DirecTV only deactivates accounts 1 day prior to your monthly bill printing date. How do you know if you are entered in Cancel Status Mode? Look at your detailed account billing online through the portal. It will say "Account Scheduled For Cancellation".
> 
> 2. You can enter "cancellation mode" and then allow your service to deactivate. In doing so... you will receive a welcome back letter to your email address on file with DirecTV. It will ask you to call this number for a "special offer" to earn your business back. The special offer is typically the "going offer" for New Clients Only. So whatever the going rate is for New Clients Only... is typically what they will offer you for 1 year. It's supposedly NO CONTRACT and you're suppose to receive Premium Channels FREE for 3 months and also Sunday Ticket For Free. If you go this direction.... NATURALLY DO NOT SEND YOUR RECEIVERS BACK. This is a smart way to negotiate with DirecTV without having to return all of your receivers. (Years ago... you had to return all of your equipment first... and then they would offer you a WELCOME BACK SPECIAL RATE... which was completely dumb of DirecTV. But they've changed it.)
> 
> Again... the goal is to press DirecTV a little. Sometimes the retention department doesn't budge like they normally have throughout the years. Yes, it's time consuming. But if it's done properly.... you should be saving 35%-40% off your bill for the year. When they do deactivate your service.... and then reactivate it with your same equipment... you are suppose to still receive all of your "Grandfathered Channels" back to you. I did request my channels back to me... and they activated each channel one by one for me... added to a lower tier package.
> 
> I hope this information helps some of you. And as always... the best time to negotiate with DirecTV is June and July each year. Ask anyone... they lose the most business during these months. They don't want you to go!


It all depends on who you get. You have to play Russian roulette and get some csr torcher to get a discount!!!


----------



## T.C.

krel said:


> It all depends on who you get. You have to play Russian roulette and get some csr torcher to get a discount!!!


That is true. I'm not denying that. The information above is very time consuming. But, if it's done correctly... you only have to do it 1 time a year. That's worth it to me. Personally, I like to negotiate Mid July.... or Late July. Always works like a charm for me. It seems DirecTV is going back to the "All Included" billing again for NEW CLIENTS. I can't stand detailed billing. I feel it partially works against you when negotiating for a LARGER discount.


----------



## T.C.

Well fellas... DirecTV won't budge for larger discounts on my account. So my account was just placed in "disconnect protocol". My service is scheduled to be disconnected on or around June 19, 2022. I will let you know what discounts they offer me before and/or after disconnection. So far... they won't budge on anything and basically allowing me to leave. I will keep you posted. My back up plan after disconnection is just to use "free trial" stream services... until DirecTV's "Win Back" team makes me an offer.


----------



## bjlc

just be careful you may get what you wish for..


----------



## T.C.

bjlc said:


> just be careful you may get what you wish for..


Well.... I wouldn't say I'm In Love with DirecTV. When you aren't in love with someone... do you stay? What do people do? Some press... some say... how far can we take it? What's the best case scenario? What's the worst case scenario?

I think I know what the "true rock bottom price" DirecTV can give based on what they've offered in the past. I also know what discount is a full blown insult to the consumer. We all know they could practically give this programming out for Free. I'm not exaggerating. The constant "advertising" on networks is what drives the "cost" of anything skyward.

In my opinion you're ahead of the game if you can get the Entertainment package + Free Sunday Ticket and 2 receivers out the door for $50.00 a month or lower NO CONTRACT. That's always my goal. Now that I know they activate individual higher tier channels on your package for free.... it's another bargaining chip.

The lowest deal I ever had with DirecTV to stay.... Entertainment Package, 2 receivers, Free Sunday Ticket, HBO 3 Months Free, $200 Free Gift Card...+ extra monthly discounts and No Contract. It literally average to about $21.24 a month for a year. So I know they can go Extremely Low to keep you as a customer.


----------



## bjlc

i went over a year with out a discount .. having refused an offer given to me.. holding out hope for a bigger offer.. i won't do that again... they don't have to keep you.. they still have 14 million other customers..


----------



## Bender The Lab

T.C. said:


> Well fellas... DirecTV won't budge for larger discounts on my account. So my account was just placed in "disconnect protocol". My service is scheduled to be disconnected on or around June 19, 2022. I will let you know what discounts they offer me before and/or after disconnection. So far... they won't budge on anything and basically allowing me to leave. I will keep you posted. My back up plan after disconnection is just to use "free trial" stream services... until DirecTV's "Win Back" team makes me an offer.


The benefit of the Live OTT Services, like YTTV, is no contract and you can cancel at anytime with a click via the internet ( except Stream, you still have to go thru a person), so if you do get a great offer offer to go back, it will be easy to do.

Also noticed, the best time to get a deal is before you send the equipment back, after that all the offers are pretty much the same as new customer deals.


----------



## T.C.

bjlc said:


> i went over a year with out a discount .. having refused an offer given to me.. holding out hope for a bigger offer.. i won't do that again... they don't have to keep you.. they still have 14 million other customers..


But here's the theory.... why did they go 8 consecutive years on my account of huge discounts? Why? At anytime during all those phone calls... they could have said bye. They didn't. 8 straight years. I'm the idiot that took this long to figure it out.... and by DirecTV showing me you don't need to pay full price on my TV service. I lowered my cell bill with another company at $25.00 a month unlimited everything (been on this deal the last 4 years.) All it takes is a phone call. Nobody needs to pay "retail pricing" on anything. It takes a phone call... that's it. Of course you need to have a backup plan. But from what DirecTV has taught me... I won't pay full price on anything ever again. It clearly shows the prices are unbelievably marked up.

And your theory is.... they have 14 million customers and they don't need me? For one thing don't always believe what the internet tells you. They might have under 10 million customers now? And furthermore... they might have the philosophy "I better get something out of him.... than nothing." So... it's the game within the game.


----------



## krel

called in today and they gave me an extra 16.50 off the free sunday ticket!!! my fellow peeps might want to jump on that offer and see where it goes!!!!


----------



## b4pjoe

krel said:


> called in today and they gave me an extra 16.50 off the *free* sunday ticket!!! my fellow peeps might want to jump on that offer and see where it goes!!!!


So they are paying you $16.50 per month to take NFL Sunday Ticket?


----------



## krel

b4pjoe said:


> So they are paying you $16.50 per month to take NFL Sunday Ticket?


yep!!!! like i said call em you might get the promo to. i bet there bending over backwards to keep current subs!!!


----------



## GekkoDBS

T.C. said:


> But here's the theory.... why did they go 8 consecutive years on my account of huge discounts? Why? At anytime during all those phone calls... they could have said bye. They didn't. 8 straight years. I'm the idiot that took this long to figure it out.... and by DirecTV showing me you don't need to pay full price on my TV service. I lowered my cell bill with another company at $25.00 a month unlimited everything (been on this deal the last 4 years.) All it takes is a phone call. Nobody needs to pay "retail pricing" on anything. It takes a phone call... that's it. Of course you need to have a backup plan. But from what DirecTV has taught me... I won't pay full price on anything ever again. It clearly shows the prices are unbelievably marked up.
> 
> And your theory is.... they have 14 million customers and they don't need me? For one thing don't always believe what the internet tells you. They might have under 10 million customers now? And furthermore... they might have the philosophy "I better get something out of him.... than nothing." So... it's the game within the game.


If they get caught lying about the amount of customers there will be consequences, one thing would be a huge drop in the stock price.


----------



## James Long

GordonGekko said:


> If they get caught lying about the amount of customers there will be consequences, one thing would be a huge drop in the stock price.


DIRECTV doesn't have to lie about their subscriber numbers. They simply no longer disclose the numbers. And since DIRECTV is wholly owned by two companies (AT&T and TPG) they don't have stockholders. AT&T and TPG have stockholders, but they do not release results specific to DIRECTV.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> And since DIRECTV is wholly owned by two companies (AT&T and TPG) they don't have stockholders.


As a joint venture, AT&T and TPG are the DIRECTV stockholders. AT&T is the "majority stockholder" and TPG is the "minority stockholder".

The difference is that joint ventures aren't required to _publicly_ report their financials. Either partner can choose to publish results of the JV as part of their own.


----------



## Mike Lang

Had a one year $55/mo loyalty discount fall off this month so called up and got another year loyalty discount of $60/mo. The entire call lasted 7 minutes!


----------



## GekkoDBS

James Long said:


> DIRECTV doesn't have to lie about their subscriber numbers. They simply no longer disclose the numbers. And since DIRECTV is wholly owned by two companies (AT&T and TPG) they don't have stockholders. AT&T and TPG have stockholders, but they do not release results specific to DIRECTV.


That was not what I was reacting to, whether or not they have to lie or not, I was responding to the poster's allegation of lying about the numbers in the past, OK, they don't break out the numbers now, fine, but if any company lies about the bottom line, if they get caught, it is a disaster for the stock price.


----------



## leadout_kv

just called. got a really helpful customer service lady from minnesota. i had $65 discount fall off and now got $45 off. at least its something. i called last night and got nothing. i also asked about free nfl ticket but that wasnt available. had nfl ticket last year for free. im satisfied.


----------



## T.C.

Just wanted to give an update to my previous statement/situation on here. Basically I disconnected service and I was scheduled to give my receivers back July 11, 2022. In an effort to reduce my bill for a larger discount... it seems you must threatened to leave DirecTV.

Yesterday I called the WIN BACK number 888-550-7580 and spoke to a male rep... he advised me that there are no discounts listed for my account. I said... isn't this the WIN BACK department? He said yes sir it is. I said you can't offer me any type of discounts? He said no sir... I can't. Please return your equipment. I said no problem... and hung up.

I waited 3 hours and called this number 619-752-1401 and it sent me to "WIN BACK" again. A female took the call (seems a lot easier to deal with women reps than male in my opinion.) She immediately said I have an offer for you.

1. Entertainment "All Included" $107.00
2. Additional Receiver $7.00 + Tax
3. -$55.00 Credit Each Month For 12 Months.
4. No Contract.
Would Be $59.42 a month

How does that sound sir?

I said what about Sunday Ticket Max 2022? Could you throw that in? She said yes sir... I can throw that in for Free.

I said what about grandfathered channels? I disconnected service.... can I get my channels back? She said yes sir I will get those channels back for you.

I said I accept your offer.

Service was activated yesterday 7/5/22. On one receiver I had all my channels that were grandfathered over. On my 2nd receiver... those channels weren't activated. I woke up today 7/6/22 and noticed on both of my receivers I lost all my grandfathered channels.

Had to call WIN BACK today and then WIN BACK sent the call to Technical Support. Technical Support added all 28 channels back that weren't grandfathered over. This included Bally's Sports - Detroit. No RS fee. The phone call took 1 hour and 20 minutes. Ridiculous.... but I got what I wanted.

I'm satisfied for 12 months. Point being... you sometimes have to threaten to leave.... to get them to budge. Honestly, it wasn't looking good getting those grandfathered channels back... its never easy. But... patience pays off.

I refuse to pay that Bally's Sports fee. I never have... never will. Like I said before.... DirecTV needs you MORE... than you need THEM. Wish you luck and much success with your future discounts fellas! Enjoy your Summer!

JUST FYI - All Included doesn't mean your receivers are included in the new DirecTV pricing plan. I don't know why they call it "ALL INCLUDED".... basically I was told... it just means your HD Receivers, HD DVR, and IN HOME DVR are INCLUDED. Receivers will always have a fee now.


----------



## sppunk

Customer since 2008, bill creep had my old grandfathered Xtra package up to $117/month and I called a few weeks ago to no avail. Decided we don’t watch much TV anymore so was going to cancel for YTTV. I have no loyalty to any company.

Called today to cancel (main 800 #). Agent offered $30 off but that wasn’t anything I cared about. She put in cancellation and then sent me to the VIP line. Woman there gave me more credits and honestly I’m unsure what they are but the credits she offered sent my bill down to be $48/month (plus tax, so $51 or so total). No contract. $51 a month for 2 DVRs, Xtra amd Sunday Ticket is hard to say no to. I couldn’t.

I accepted it. I might cancel still in a few months but that’s $20 cheaper than YTTV and I’ll watch some Sunday Ticket I guess (last season on DTV).


----------



## dtv757

Nice I keep reading about this "all included " package i may need to call 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh

dtv757 said:


> Nice I keep reading about this "all included " package i may need to call


All included doesn't change the bill, it just presents less line items on the bill. There are several things that aren't included in "All Included" such as additional TV fees and RSN fees. "All Included" is DIRECTV's version of everyone else's "unlimited" in our modern world of misleading plan naming.


----------



## b4pjoe

All included replaces the $23 charge for HD, Advanced Receiver, and whole home with a single fee of $25.


----------



## dtv757

I'm on the 10 10 3 plan. So $23 

"All included " would be 25?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes.


----------



## krel

sppunk said:


> Customer since 2008, bill creep had my old grandfathered Xtra package up to $117/month and I called a few weeks ago to no avail. Decided we don’t watch much TV anymore so was going to cancel for YTTV. I have no loyalty to any company.
> 
> Called today to cancel (main 800 #). Agent offered $30 off but that wasn’t anything I cared about. She put in cancellation and then sent me to the VIP line. Woman there gave me more credits and honestly I’m unsure what they are but the credits she offered sent my bill down to be $48/month (plus tax, so $51 or so total). No contract. $51 a month for 2 DVRs, Xtra amd Sunday Ticket is hard to say no to. I couldn’t.
> 
> I accepted it. I might cancel still in a few months but that’s $20 cheaper than YTTV and I’ll watch some Sunday Ticket I guess (last season on DTV).


Lol ride the promos out if it's cheaper than yttv!!!


----------



## krel

called in and complained about channels breaking up and freezing telling em my signal levels are at 98%. lucky i had a rep that was close to the engineering team. she was cool and gave me an 80.00 credit since this should have been figured out months ago and that it's something between the station and them..


----------



## MikeHD4Tulsa

I asked them 15 months ago to switch me to Directv Stream or whatever it was called back then and they gave me 40 dollar a month discount for a year to stay with the regular
Directv service. At this point the only decent internet service I can get is a AT&T wireless hot spot that is unlimited as long as I keep Directv and I use about 1.5 terabytes a month so
I will be keeping Directv till T-Mobile lets me have their home service.


----------



## jbuch

I called in July 21, 2022 and without any hassle got $40 off per month for 12 months with no contract and NFL Sunday Ticket for free.


----------



## bbjay20

via Twitter DM's, got $30 off and ST Max for free


----------



## DrummerBoy523

bbjay20 said:


> via Twitter DM's, got $30 off and ST Max for free


was wondering if this was possible


----------



## DrummerBoy523

jbuch said:


> I called in July 21, 2022 and without any hassle got $40 off per month for 12 months with no contract and NFL Sunday Ticket for free.


what # did you call?


----------



## jw_rally

I have already been notified that I am getting NFL ST Max for free this season which is nice. However, my $60 per month discount is expiring so I made the call to Loyalty/Retention at 1-800-824-9077 today. I have not been converted to AT&T.

I am happy to report that the $60 off for 12 months promo has been extended for another 12 months. I have investigated a few streaming services and I am still happy with DIRECTV service and channel lineup. I have been an XTRA subscriber for years. Since the $60 per month discount was extended, I inquired about getting DIRECTV service on two additional TVs.

It required a 24 month commitment, but I am ok with it at this point - at least for 12 more months. I think the cost to end service early while in a contract is $10 per month for any remaining commitment time.

They offered two 4K Genie Minis added for free (normally $99 each), and waived the $49 installation fee since I signed up for Protection Plan (first month free; then $8.99 per month). I can drop the Protection Plan at any point after installation, so I am not locked into that. The two additional receivers will be an extra $14 per month, but considering the other savings and the convenience they will provide, that is ok too.

Overall, I am a happy DIRECTV customer as I have been for 20+ years.


----------



## b4pjoe

Didn't want to start a new thread just for this so this is as good a place as any to post these DirecTV Specials:


----------



## DesertWind53

I got $60/month off for 12 months last year.. it just expired so I called to "cancel" and was offered $55/month off for another 12 months. I agreed to stay again. The call was painful - transferred 3-4 times, each next person was supposed to be a supervisor with authority to offer a discount, but in reality wasn't until last person.

I did NOT ask for ST for free. Last year after my deal I didn't get the email offer (18 yr subscriber so probably would have gotten it otherwise). So I hit them up in chat, said I'd gotten the email but it wasn't showing in my account yet. They "fixed" it immediately so I was golden. I'll play that same game again in a few days.


----------



## kmattoo

called 1-800-824-9077 

was losing $70/month. She quickly found a $60/month and tried to get some discounts on movie channels but couldn't find any. She did give me ST Max for free on top.


----------



## techguy88

dtv757 said:


> Nice I keep reading about this "all included " package i may need to call
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


All Included packages were introduced by AT&T for D* and U-Verse shortly after acquiring D*. All versions of the "All Included" packages include Advanced Receiver Services HD, Advance Receiver Services DVR and Whole Home DVR. Depending on the date you established service or returned (accepted a Winback deal) determines what variation of "All Included" you have. 

AT&T previously offered versions that included 4 receivers (during 2016 & 2017) then two receivers (during 2016). The current version (1 receiver) has been in place since the end of 2017. All new customers since 2016 (or those who accepted a Winback deal) are on some variation of the "All Included" package structure. 

The Winback department is the only group that can transition customers to "All Included" packages since the Winback offers are similar to new customer offers.


----------



## LordLDR

I called today the first person I talked to had nothing available, said he could take me to retentions. They were great, they gave me 45 off a month for 12 months(had a 55 off per month expire last month)and I got Sunday Ticket Max free for the year. Also noticed they had signed me to a two year contract when I had to have a DVR replaced that was breaking and all they could send me was a mini but that was not an upgrade it was a replacement. Took a long time but they removed the contract off my account.


----------



## ericknolls

Is there much of difference in price between the two services? Other than Directv Streams channel lineup not having all the channels the stand alone DirecTV service does. And you do not need a truck roll. The streaming box and peripherals are mailed to you. I know you can do more with the Satellite service that you can't with the streaming service. You just omit equipment fees. Don't know if there is an additional streaming box fee.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitterman

I called the 9077 number this morning. They answered right away and I spoke with a very nice lady. I had two promo's expiring, one for $35 that stopped this month and another for $45 that is over next month. She asked if I would like some sports packages, etc., but I nicely explained we don't really watch much sports and that we're just trying to keep our bill down. She added $55 off for 12 months to our account. Not too bad.


----------



## mitchflorida

Are people still receiving $5 off per month for paperless billing and autopay?


----------



## harsh

mitchflorida said:


> Are people still receiving $5 off per month for paperless billing and autopay?


That depends on your account. With accounts established in the last few years you only get the autopay discount during your 12 month "honeymoon" then it goes away.


----------



## ewto16

I just sent them a message on Twitter. Got STM for free and $25 off per month for 12 months. No contract extension.


----------



## tivoreno

I still have a $20 monthly discount for 4 more months, so I guess I'll call after that. Interestingly enough, I just logged onto my account and saw this in a banner:



> *You just scored NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX on us!* It’s your gift for being a loyal customer—and there’s nothing to do. Just lace up and get ready for the start of the NFL season that kicks off September 11, 2022!


----------



## blade

ewto16 said:


> I just sent them a message on Twitter. Got STM for free and $25 off per month for 12 months. No contract extension.


Which twitter did you DM and what did you ask them for if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## joshjr

My deal this year was $54.01 off a month for a year, free NFL Sunday Ticket Max and a free $100 Visa gift card.


----------



## mitchflorida

joshjr said:


> My deal this year was $54.01 off a month for a year, free NFL Sunday Ticket Max and a free $100 Visa gift card.


What is your monthly charge after the $54 discount?


----------



## ewto16

blade said:


> Which twitter did you DM and what did you ask them for if you don't mind sharing?


@DirecTV I told them I knew people were getting STM for free and I wanted that. After I got that, I asked if there were any discounts. Said I had gotten $40/month fof 12 months before.


----------



## Mahogany Rush

Made yearly call today to 9077 and got "Brad" who spoke perfect English. My $60 discount was ending and asked what he could offer. He said right now he could do $50 discount for 12 months or I could all back and try to get the $60 after mine actually expired. I said the $50 was fine and then asked if they had any deals on STMax. He put me on hold for 2 minutes and said he got it for me at no cost. As he read the disclaimer they have to read, I checked the authorization channel and boom, there it was, free STMax. I thanked him and hung up. Was about the easiest one I ever had. Last year I just got an email that gave it to me without asking. Been a customer for over 20 years. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Altcool

Called today 50 off for 12mo and STM


----------



## detroitlions

Made my annual call today. They already gave me ST Max for free without asking. The past three years I've gotten $60 off a month for a year. Got through immediately with the 9077 number. They first offered $40 / month but eventually gave me $50 / month off after I told them I have been demoing YTTV which would be half the cost. The guy said they are not offering $60 / month at the present time. Once the annual January price increase hits my account, I may be pulling the plug, especially once it is confirmed they no longer have any part the ST.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just called and got NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free and he extended my $40 off for 12 more months, that was the best discount he could do for my account. Not too shabby. I guess I’ll be staying around for a bit longer. 🙂


----------



## EmTec

The local phone company is getting rid of their current provider and offering DirecTV as of 2023.

Looks like we are stuck with DirecTV streaming or Dish Network satellite.

So far I've gotten nothing but lies and dishonesty from their representatives.

I did some research on DirecTV. AT&T bought the company for $48 billion in 2015 and they had over 25 million subscribers. By 2020 AT&T was looking for a buyer at $16 billion, with their subscribers down to 17.1 million. They couldn't find anyone you would buy it as that price so they formed a new company DirectTV Stream in 2021 with TPG Capital who put up some cash for 30% of the stock and AT&T kept 70% of the stock, bu which time their subscribers had dropped to 15.4 million. So in less 7 years they managed to loose 10 million users. To counter the loss in users they've been raising prices and /or redoing packages.

A DirecTV rep actually tried to argue that they do have price guarantees as they are guaranteed to charge you their current price for the package.


----------



## b4pjoe

They never formed a new company with DirecTV Stream. The older DirecTV Now became AT&T TV and then AT&T sold a 30% share of DirecTV satellite, AT&T TV and AT&T U-verse to TPG and all 3 are under the DIRECTV name.

And they do have a price guarantee. That the price will go up every January.


----------



## compnurd

Wow that is some bad research


----------



## harsh

compnurd said:


> Wow that is some bad research


Unfortunately, that's how it usually goes when you ask front-line CSRs deep policy questions.

I submit that the fault lies mostly with the TS _demanding _answers of the wrong personnel. CSRs are not a pre-sale research tool.


----------



## DukeBlue

I called 800-824-9077 earlier today to see what I could get, my 50 off for a year had expired. She had a lot of trouble pulling up my account and had to get help from others just to get into my account.

I got 50 and 10 off for 12 months. I tried to get NHL center ice free but no luck, she did add Sunday ticket max though. I'll be a sat customer for another year, been with DirecTV since 1998.
Maybe for my 25th they'll give me a free year. 😂


----------



## SledgeHammer

I have a $30/12 mo promo + $25/12 mo promo. The $25/mo fell off today. Called 800-824-9077, literally *30 seconds* later ended the call with a fresh new $25/12 mo promo. Preferred Xtra + HR54 + AM21 + $0 RSN for $91.13 out the door? Streaming? What's that? 🤪

EDIT: actually, the email came through and it looks like she replaced my $25/12 mo promo with a $25/mo AND a $10/mo, so looks like I'll be at $81.13.


----------



## krel

EmTec said:


> The local phone company is getting rid of their current provider and offering DirecTV as of 2023.
> 
> Looks like we are stuck with DirecTV streaming or Dish Network satellite.
> 
> So far I've gotten nothing but lies and dishonesty from their representatives.
> 
> I did some research on DirecTV. AT&T bought the company for $48 billion in 2015 and they had over 25 million subscribers. By 2020 AT&T was looking for a buyer at $16 billion, with their subscribers down to 17.1 million. They couldn't find anyone you would buy it as that price so they formed a new company DirectTV Stream in 2021 with TPG Capital who put up some cash for 30% of the stock and AT&T kept 70% of the stock, bu which time their subscribers had dropped to 15.4 million. So in less 7 years they managed to loose 10 million users. To counter the loss in users they've been raising prices and /or redoing packages.
> 
> A DirecTV rep actually tried to argue that they do have price guarantees as they are guaranteed to charge you their current price for the package.


Just don't change you package or you'll lose the discounts!!! it's good for a year then the bill sky rockets... since when did DTV form a new company with DTV stream? DTV stream is nothing more than the old directv now wich was a disaster!!! ATT ****s everything up they touch!!! you wonder why DTV is loosing customers left and right. the price is to high and customer service sucks!!! along with crap hardware that some people have issues with that no one can fix!!!


----------



## krel

called 1-800-531-500
threatened to cancel after telling the rep all of my complaints i got HD movies pack free for 3 months along with $105 off my bill i'm on the premere pack with epix after voicing my opinions on how piss poor DTV is ran. no one should have to watch pictures that pixelate stutter ect but yet no one knows whats going on. had the protection plan that disapeared from my acct without my permission to remove it. DTV is a ****ing nightmare and is not worth dealing with..


----------



## harsh

krel said:


> DTV is a ****ing nightmare and is not worth dealing with.


Yet there you are.


----------



## SledgeHammer

harsh said:


> Yet there you are.


Says the troll that doesn't have it either lol.


----------



## SledgeHammer

krel said:


> called 1-800-531-500
> threatened to cancel after telling the rep all of my complaints i got HD movies pack free for 3 months along with $105 off my bill i'm on the premere pack with epix after voicing my opinions on how piss poor DTV is ran. no one should have to watch pictures that pixelate stutter ect but yet no one knows whats going on. had the protection plan that disapeared from my acct without my permission to remove it. DTV is a ****ing nightmare and is not worth dealing with..


Why do you need to threaten? They hand out discounts like candy on Halloween.


----------



## b4pjoe

krel said:


> called 1-800-531-500
> threatened to cancel after telling the rep all of my complaints i got HD movies pack free for 3 months along with $105 off my bill i'm on the premere pack with epix after voicing my opinions on how piss poor DTV is ran. no one should have to watch pictures that pixelate stutter ect but yet no one knows whats going on. had the protection plan that disapeared from my acct without my permission to remove it. DTV is a ****ing nightmare and is not worth dealing with..


HD movies is free for 3 months it is available to everyone. It is shown on the website for anyone to get it. Also Playboy too. Fox Nation is free for 2 months and Dog TV is free for one month.


----------



## SledgeHammer

b4pjoe said:


> HD movies is free for 3 months it is available to everyone. It is shown on the website for anyone to get it. *Also Playboy too*. Fox Nation is free for 2 months and Dog TV is free for one month.


Would really love to know why somebody would pay $16/mo for that with this innovative new invention called the internet. Err... on second thought, probably not... then again, there's apparently enough "people" dropping $20/hr on the fake college girl videos on PPV, so what do I know?


----------



## b4pjoe

SledgeHammer said:


> Would really love to know why somebody would pay $16/mo for that with this innovative new invention called the internet. Err... on second thought, probably not... then again, there's apparently enough "people" dropping $20/hr on the fake college girl videos on PPV, so what do I know?


Probably those that can't do streaming!


----------



## krel

b4pjoe said:


> HD movies is free for 3 months it is available to everyone. It is shown on the website for anyone to get it. Also Playboy too. Fox Nation is free for 2 months and Dog TV is free for one month.
> 
> View attachment 32489


HD movies is free for 3 months... mine 3 months ran out i had it since day one!!! but yea everyone gets it free for 3 months!!!


----------



## krel

SledgeHammer said:


> Why do you need to threaten? They hand out discounts like candy on Halloween.


i'll agree with you on what you said!!! though reading some of the stories on here and another board and FB there hit or miss!!!


----------



## krel

harsh said:


> Yet there you are.


yet here i am. while i love DTV. i.m getting sick of dealing with pictures that breakup and pixelize and stuttering and no one knows WTF is going on and don't get me started when i tell em it might be something on there end or the station they become clueless. i'm thinking of dropping em it's not worth dealing with.. boxes have been replaced over and over house has been rewired and yet the same crap happens with it!!!


----------



## codespy

I don’t have the issues you have, and I’ve been with them for 24 years. You’ve cancelled like 5 or so times for the last 2 years. You hate everything about them when reading all your posts, in great detail. You should go to another provider immediately as nothing could be worse than DirecTV, as you have presented your case over and over and over again for so many years.


----------



## SledgeHammer

krel said:


> i'll agree with you on what you said!!! though reading some of the stories on here and another board and FB there hit or miss!!!


There's one troll in particular (who also doesn't have DirecTV, but hangs out on DirecTV boards all day) that claims she can't get discounts either and that supposedly I'm the only one that can. Haha. Maybe she can't get discounts cuz she doesn't have the service! duh!  Most people in this thread are getting discounts. It IS a small percentage of DTV customers though. They overcharge 98% of the customers and give 2% of the customers discounts (doubt its even that high). Although the CEO said a few years back that he wanted to get rid of the discount people.


----------



## dtv757

Called and asked about NBA LP promos and got half off ! So $50 this season! 

2nd year in a row they gave me half off NBA LP 

Love DirecTV!!!


----------



## RACJ2

Called back in September when my $50/mo discount was going to drop off. They offered $30/mo for 12 months, asked for renewal of $50/mo. Ended up with $40/mo discount for 12 months plus $12.25 off NFL ST for 6 months. 

As I've done in prior years. After NFL season ends, will suspend Directv for 6 months and go back to streaming. Since NFL ST will be offered by another provider in the future. Once they announce who will carry NFL ST, most likely will cancel D.


----------



## Soulweeper

I've been with them since '97, and have pretty much always got a promo of some sort, and the last two years, I got $55/month off for 12 months, keeping my bill under $100. My promo just ended, and it's back up to like $152. So I called yesterday, got the loyalty department, and didn't threaten or anything, I never have, just talk nice to them. The girl I spoke with said the best deal the system would give her was $45/month off for 12 months, which isn't bad, but in the past I remember them starting lower, and when you don't accept it, they off the next deal. Of course, it only goes so far, but she asked me if I accepted the 45 off right away. I said I was going to talk it over with my wife, and that we were going to check the streaming prices. 
Anyone think they could have done better, or know any tricks if I call back?


----------



## Bender The Lab

Soulweeper said:


> I've been with them since '97, and have pretty much always got a promo of some sort, and the last two years, I got $55/month off for 12 months, keeping my bill under $100. My promo just ended, and it's back up to like $152. So I called yesterday, got the loyalty department, and didn't threaten or anything, I never have, just talk nice to them. The girl I spoke with said the best deal the system would give her was $45/month off for 12 months, which isn't bad, but in the past I remember them starting lower, and when you don't accept it, they off the next deal. Of course, it only goes so far, but she asked me if I accepted the 45 off right away. I said I was going to talk it over with my wife, and that we were going to check the streaming prices.
> Anyone think they could have done better, or know any tricks if I call back?


Call to cancel, say you are going to You Tube TV for $65, they will then give you the world.


----------



## harsh

Bender The Lab said:


> Call to cancel, say you are going to You Tube TV for $65, they will then give you the world.


Alternatively, they will process the cancellation.


----------



## Soulweeper

Bender The Lab said:


> Call to cancel, say you are going to You Tube TV for $65, they will then give you the world.


I just tried that, and the most they would give me is $45/month off. I called the Win Back number, and I got a regular loyalty person. They won't seem to budge on that $45. I have the Preferred Extra, and my bill is $152.14. I noticed they gave me NFL Sunday ticket as an 'exclusive loyalty gift'. I couldn't care less about football if I tried.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Soulweeper said:


> I just tried that, and the most they would give me is $45/month off. I called the Win Back number, and I got a regular loyalty person. They won't seem to budge on that $45. I have the Preferred Extra, and my bill is $152.14. I noticed they gave me NFL Sunday ticket as an 'exclusive loyalty gift'. I couldn't care less about football if I tried.


I called Friday, regular billing gave me free Cinemax and Movies Extra, I asked for more, they said no. Asked to be sent to retentions, they offered me $65 off for 12 months. Didn't mention Sunday Ticket but I somehow have it now, which doesn't interest me at all, either!

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulweeper

mrknowitall526 said:


> I called Friday, regular billing gave me free Cinemax and Movies Extra, I asked for more, they said no. Asked to be sent to retentions, they offered me $65 off for 12 months. Didn't mention Sunday Ticket but I somehow have it now, which doesn't interest me at all, either!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I've talked to the loyalty department twice, and they will will only go $45 off. I haven't accepted it, and I won't.


----------



## Soulweeper

Just called again, and apparently, they still have the VIP department, but she said your account has to have a VIP flag. After 25 years, it isn't??? I talked to their VIP department a couple of years ago, so why the hell can't they put me through now??


----------



## Soulweeper

Right now I'm pretty pissed off at them, because after 25 years, they can't put me through to the VIP department, and give me a better deal than $45/month off. My account has to have a VIP flag. Bunch of bs.


----------



## mitchflorida

Soulweeper said:


> Right now I'm pretty pissed off at them, because after 25 years, they can't put me through to the VIP department, and give me a better deal than $45/month off. My account has to have a VIP flag. Bunch of bs.



I can only get $35 off my bill, but I have a lower cost package. Schedule a disconnect date and they may give you a one time credit. But that's all you'll get.

I don't think there is a special VIP department, just Retentions and he told me I was a VIP.

They won't even give me $5 off for using autopay and e billing.


----------



## Soulweeper

mitchflorida said:


> I can only get $35 off my bill, but I have a lower cost package. Schedule a disconnect date and they may give you a one time credit. But that's all you'll get.
> 
> I don't think there is a special VIP department, just Retentions and he told me I was a VIP.
> 
> They won't even give me $5 off for using autopay and e billing.


There is a VIP department, the girl told me there is, but they can't put me through because my account isn't VIP. The last two years they have given me $55 off, keeping my bill under $100. I'm on Preferred XTRA, which isn't worth $153/month, and it's not worth $107.


----------



## ArcticHighlander

Have xtra w/1 tv & receiver. Got $90/m off the year before last and $100/m this past year. Was due to go up at the end of this week to $152 when the credits expire. Called retentions last week (Boise, Idaho) and was offered only $50 off and was told he hasn't even seen a $70 offer available in months and no visa gift cards were available; set my cancellation date for the last day of my billing period at the end of this week. Tried winback (philippines?) and they said they could only offer a $100 visa card and nothing off per month. Tried via Facebook and they said they wanted to talk directly and gave me a call (philippines again?) and said they could only offer $20/m off and to try back in a few months. Couple days later called winback again and was told (not sure what country) that they couldn't offer anything because they couldn't call up my account because while my account was set up for cancellation it hadn't canceled yet and to call back once my service has expired. 

Has anyone got a better offer from winback after their account expired? It used to be the case but it sounds like the offers more recently are not any better afterwards? I'll probably check back w/both retentions and winback again before I expire in hopes of something better since with every call I get a different offer.


----------



## compnurd

Soulweeper said:


> There is a VIP department, the girl told me there is, but they can't put me through because my account isn't VIP. The last two years they have given me $55 off, keeping my bill under $100. I'm on Preferred XTRA, which isn't worth $153/month, and it's not worth $107.


The girl had no clue what she was talking about There is no VIP department


----------



## mitchflorida

All content now is streaming, except for sports. That is why everyone is dropping cable satellite service, unless you are a big sports fan, which I'm not. Bad news for DirecTV. I'll just subscribe to some premium services instead.


----------



## Soulweeper

compnurd said:


> The girl had no clue what she was talking about There is no VIP department


There was a couple years ago, because they put me through to them. She said she couldn't now, because my account isn't marked VIP?? Not really sure.


----------



## compnurd

Soulweeper said:


> There was a couple years ago, because they put me through to them. She said she couldn't now, because my account isn't marked VIP?? Not really sure.


Ok lol


----------



## Soulweeper

compnurd said:


> Ok lol


lol all you want, that's what they did a couple years ago, have no idea what they do now. You could be right, I don't know.


----------



## compnurd

Soulweeper said:


> lol all you want, that's what they did a couple years ago, have no idea what they do now. You could be right, I don't know.


Just like if it’s on the internet it must be true. If a DIRECTV csr tells you something it must be true


----------



## dtv757

i have never had to threaten to cancel or say im going to X ... i just call and be nice to the rep and ask for promos.


----------



## bjlc

let me just say this.. if you get a discount whether it be $45. or$50 or $25 dollars.. its still a discount.. i thought that " i knew better" because one time i was given an over the top discount.. and when it expired i didn't take what was offered to me.. and guess what i got.. NOTHING for over a year.. NO DISCOUNT.. so if you get this offered to you.. take it.. because they don't have to offer you anything.. none of us is entitled.. take it .. pay your bill on time and see if you get something better at a later date.. because right now.. $ 45 is still better then NO DOLLARS OFF.. by a long shot..


----------



## MysteryMan

bjlc said:


> let me just say this.. if you get a discount whether it be $45. or$50 or $25 dollars.. its still a discount.. i thought that " i knew better" because one time i was given an over the top discount.. and when it expired i didn't take what was offered to me.. and guess what i got.. NOTHING for over a year.. NO DISCOUNT.. so if you get this offered to you.. take it.. because they don't have to offer you anything.. none of us is entitled.. take it .. pay your bill on time and see if you get something better at a later date.. because right now.. $ 45 is still better then NO DOLLARS OFF.. by a long shot..


Wow! Somebody understands that the discount well isn't bottomless.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Soulweeper said:


> lol all you want, that's what they did a couple years ago, have no idea what they do now. You could be right, I don't know.


There is no VIP department and there never has been one for the 20+ yrs I've been a sub. There is a loyalty / retention department though.

The only thing the girl told you that MAY possibly be true is that DirecTV _supposedly_ has a rating system on your account. I.e. 1-5 or whatever they use and you get dinged for late payments, etc. and if your rating is lower, you may not get as a good a discount or not one at all.

But I don't think that's ever been officially confirmed or acknowledged.


----------



## SledgeHammer

MysteryMan said:


> Wow! Somebody understands that the discount well isn't bottomless.


Lol. You've been claiming that for 15+ yrs of me getting discounts NON STOP with the exception of 1 month. I just renewed my promo a few weeks ago and I was in & out in like 30 seconds. Well ok... maybe 1-2 minutes lol.

Aside from that 1-2 month period several years ago where DirecTV was seemingly turning off the spigot, I've NEVER had to argue with them or threaten to cancel. They hand them out like candy and I've definitely never spent 30 mins on the process like some people claim.


----------



## jw_rally

bjlc said:


> let me just say this.. if you get a discount whether it be $45. or$50 or $25 dollars.. its still a discount.. i thought that " i knew better" because one time i was given an over the top discount.. and when it expired i didn't take what was offered to me.. and guess what i got.. NOTHING for over a year.. NO DISCOUNT.. so if you get this offered to you.. take it.. because they don't have to offer you anything.. none of us is entitled.. take it .. pay your bill on time and see if you get something better at a later date.. because right now.. $ 45 is still better then NO DOLLARS OFF.. by a long shot..


Who knows how they determine who is eligible for discounts. I have had some discount or another for a number of years. I'm a 20 year customer. I have had a monthly $60 discount for several years. The discount was getting ready to expire, I wasn't under contract and I called in July (1-800-824-9077) to see if the $60 discount could be renewed. I wasn't really expecting it, but they quickly offered another 12 months of $60 off and I jumped at it.

A week or two ago, I called to cancel NBA League Pass auto-renewal, again using the 1-800-824-9077 number. In the process of canceling NBA League Pass, the rep stated that I was eligible for another $20 off per month for a year. I didn't argue.

I also have received NFL ST free for the last 3 years. I can't figure it out, but I am currently on a winning streak with DIRECTV. I don't expect it will last forever though.

Also, when engaging DIRECTV, I have never had to threaten to cancel to get a discount. I think I may have casually mentioned there are other cheaper options once.


----------



## Doylize

jw_rally said:


> Who knows how they determine who is eligible for discounts. I have had some discount or another for a number of years. I'm a 20 year customer. I have had a monthly $60 discount for several years. The discount was getting ready to expire, I wasn't under contract and I called in July (1-800-824-9077) to see if the $60 discount could be renewed. I wasn't really expecting it, but they quickly offered another 12 months of $60 off and I jumped at it.
> 
> A week or two ago, I called to cancel NBA League Pass auto-renewal, again using the 1-800-824-9077 number. In the process of canceling NBA League Pass, the rep stated that I was eligible for another $20 off per month for a year. I didn't argue.
> 
> I also have received NFL ST free for the last 3 years. I can't figure it out, but I am currently on a winning streak with DIRECTV. I don't expect it will last forever though.
> 
> Also, when engaging DIRECTV, I have never had to threaten to cancel to get a discount. I think I may have casually mentioned there are other cheaper options once.


Is the 800-824-9077 number better than the 877-999-1083 number that I used in the past?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Yes, you shouldn’t look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## jw_rally

Doylize said:


> Is the 800-824-9077 number better than the 877-999-1083 number that I used in the past?


I'm not familiar with 877-999-1083. I have used 800-824-9077 for several years with good results. The reps are friendly, knowledgeable and helpful. My account has never been migrated to AT&T.


----------



## compnurd

SledgeHammer said:


> There is no VIP department and there never has been one for the 20+ yrs I've been a sub. There is a loyalty / retention department though.
> 
> The only thing the girl told you that MAY possibly be true is that DirecTV _supposedly_ has a rating system on your account. I.e. 1-5 or whatever they use and you get dinged for late payments, etc. and if your rating is lower, you may not get as a good a discount or not one at all.
> 
> But I don't think that's ever been officially confirmed or acknowledged.


Someone saw it on a TV show 12 years ago. It has to be true


----------



## Doylize

jw_rally said:


> I'm not familiar with 877-999-1083. I have used 800-824-9077 for several years with good results. The reps are friendly, knowledgeable and helpful. My account has never been migrated to AT&T.


I'm migrated as I've had DTV and ATT internet for 5 years. I had DTV also from 2004-11.

So I'm not sure which number I'm going to call but I'll probably use your #.


----------



## mitchflorida

I called DirecTV retention about a week ago and the representative volunteered to me twice that I was considered to be VIP Account and that I would get a larger one time credit as a result. Was he making it all up? Of course not.


----------



## James Long

compnurd said:


> Someone saw it on a TV show 12 years ago. It has to be true


 it has been openly discussed on this website as well. But as long as you have your mind made up that it doesn't exist there's no point in arguing. Feel free to remain ignorant.


----------



## SledgeHammer

James Long said:


> it has been openly discussed on this website as well. But as long as you have your mind made up that it doesn't exist there's no point in arguing. Feel free to remain ignorant.


what makes a person a VIP? # of tvs?


----------



## mitchflorida

Basically are you a reliable, profitable customer for them? Have you been with them for several years? Not calling monthly demanding credits. Do you send them out on service calls? That sort of thing,


----------



## codespy

SledgeHammer said:


> There is no VIP department and there never has been one for the 20+ yrs I've been a sub. There is a loyalty / retention department though.
> 
> The only thing the girl told you that MAY possibly be true is that DirecTV _supposedly_ has a rating system on your account. I.e. 1-5 or whatever they use and you get dinged for late payments, etc. and if your rating is lower, you may not get as a good a discount or not one at all.
> 
> But I don't think that's ever been officially confirmed or acknowledged.











What Is VIP Status With Directv?


And VIP channels? This came up during a call to change package this last weekend.




www.dbstalk.com













DirecTV Hearts Program


Ok, so D* can't tell me how many hearts I have on my account as of when? It use to be programming package + auto pay + credit score + paid by due date + minimal complaints. If D* uses my personnel information to give me 1 to 5 hearts, I can no longer ask what my D* heart rating is? It use to be...




www.dbstalk.com


----------



## SledgeHammer

codespy said:


> What Is VIP Status With Directv?
> 
> 
> And VIP channels? This came up during a call to change package this last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dbstalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DirecTV Hearts Program
> 
> 
> Ok, so D* can't tell me how many hearts I have on my account as of when? It use to be programming package + auto pay + credit score + paid by due date + minimal complaints. If D* uses my personnel information to give me 1 to 5 hearts, I can no longer ask what my D* heart rating is? It use to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dbstalk.com


So basically one person who claimed to work for DTV said its real lol.

I did mention above there was a rating system tied to the discounts though. Supposedly.

Some of the names in that thread... old timers. Flashbacks.


----------



## Doylize

I am in the final month of $40 a month off credit. Called this morning and the only offer available was $30 off a month for 12 months. I took it. 2 years ago I had $55 off a month.

This morning they also gave me a 1 time credit of $13.99 for the sports pack. The past 2 months I called the regular # and also got a 13.99 credit each month. I only get sports pack 3 months every year.

I have 4 tvs(all included pricing tv wise). I have choice for 3 months every fall, usually followed by entertainment for 6 weeks, and usually select the rest of the year(entertainment when I had a bigger discount).


----------



## Soulweeper

compnurd said:


> Just like if it’s on the internet it must be true. If a DIRECTV csr tells you something it must be true


When did I EVER say that? Oh wait, I didn't. You just assume you know everything, but you don't.


----------



## Soulweeper

SledgeHammer said:


> There is no VIP department and there never has been one for the 20+ yrs I've been a sub. There is a loyalty / retention department though.
> 
> The only thing the girl told you that MAY possibly be true is that DirecTV _supposedly_ has a rating system on your account. I.e. 1-5 or whatever they use and you get dinged for late payments, etc. and if your rating is lower, you may not get as a good a discount or not one at all.
> 
> But I don't think that's ever been officially confirmed or acknowledged.


Funny how the VIP department you say doesn't exist, is the department a retention person put me through to, a few years ago. And I've never been late on a payment in the 25 years I've been with Directv.


----------



## Soulweeper

bjlc said:


> let me just say this.. if you get a discount whether it be $45. or$50 or $25 dollars.. its still a discount.. i thought that " i knew better" because one time i was given an over the top discount.. and when it expired i didn't take what was offered to me.. and guess what i got.. NOTHING for over a year.. NO DISCOUNT.. so if you get this offered to you.. take it.. because they don't have to offer you anything.. none of us is entitled.. take it .. pay your bill on time and see if you get something better at a later date.. because right now.. $ 45 is still better then NO DOLLARS OFF.. by a long shot..


You're right, they don't have to offer anything, and they always have. I was simply hoping for the same as what I got the last two years.. I took the 45 today, and my package will still be 107/ month, and it will go up in January, like every year. I'm still exploring other options, because paying anything over $100/month for tv, is a bit much. If they didn't offer anything, I would leave. I'm not pay $152/ month to watch tv. Going to try the streaming option, if I can get essentially the same channels for less money.


----------



## compnurd

Soulweeper said:


> When did I EVER say that? Oh wait, I didn't. You just assume you know everything, but you don't.


You should pay attention more. My reply wasn’t directed at you


----------



## Soulweeper

compnurd said:


> You should pay attention more. My reply wasn’t directed at you


Fair enough, my mistake. You had repeatedly told me the VIP doesn't exist, so thought you were.


----------



## bjlc

Soulweeper said:


> You're right, they don't have to offer anything, and they always have. I was simply hoping for the same as what I got the last two years.. I took the 45 today, and my package will still be 107/ month, and it will go up in January, like every year. I'm still exploring other options, because paying anything over $100/month for tv, is a bit much. If they didn't offer anything, I would leave. I'm not pay $152/ month to watch tv. Going to try the streaming option, if I can get essentially the same channels for less money.


this again is better then nothing.. and again you may call back 2-3 months from now and get an extra $10-15 per month.. i had it happen to me.. it was OFFERED TO Me.. i didn't even ask for it..


----------



## krel

SledgeHammer said:


> what makes a person a VIP? # of tvs?


i guess that would be the one with the most sets and the biggest one


----------



## Teetertotter

I called today and they will give me the same $35.00 discount for another 12 months. My current $35.00 discount ends in January and will be switching over to DTV streaming with their Ultimate Package. We don't need the NFL Network. The streaming is $104.00 plus 3 boxes at $50.00 each/$100 new. I want the boxes as shows the Channel you are on and can put in any channel number and comes up.


----------



## Soulweeper

bjlc said:


> this again is better then nothing.. and again you may call back 2-3 months from now and get an extra $10-15 per month.. i had it happen to me.. it was OFFERED TO Me.. i didn't even ask for it..


Better than nothing, but still overpriced. They've become ridiculous with their pricing, so I don't need to be thankful they gave me something. And if you get some additional 10 or 15 dollar discount a few months down the road, you have to have that for 12 months before the system will generate anything else, so you can be stuck with just 10 or 15 dollars off for a few months.


----------



## Soulweeper

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yes, you shouldn’t look a gift horse in the mouth.


It's not a 'gift' when it's way overpriced to begin with.


----------



## harsh

Soulweeper said:


> It's not a 'gift' when it's way overpriced to begin with.


Your value is something that is personal to you. Others may think they're getting a swingin' deal and they're fully entitled to be wrong.


----------



## Soulweeper

harsh said:


> Your value is something that is personal to you. Others may think they're getting a swingin' deal and they're fully entitled to be wrong.


This is true. At the end of the day, it's just tv, and there isn't all that much on, that matters, haha.


----------



## spiketoo

I run fairly light with just 1 TV and XTRA. Made the perennial call and had the $35 for 12 months reapplied.


----------



## troy33

I was given $20 off for 12 months back in April. This past bill, the $20 discount was "deactivated" and I needed to call to have it reactivated. The retention person I got acted like she didn't know what I was talking about and reluctantly agreed to put it back on but I've have not gotten a new bill since then so I don't know if its on there on not. Anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## codespy

troy33 said:


> I was given $20 off for 12 months back in April. This past bill, the $20 discount was "deactivated" and I needed to call to have it reactivated. The retention person I got acted like she didn't know what I was talking about and reluctantly agreed to put it back on but I've have not gotten a new bill since then so I don't know if its on there on not. Anyone else experienced anything like this?


That happened to me- the first time back in June- one of my two $35 credits stopped midstream, and I had to call Loyalty to get it back on. They got it fixed and immediately credited my account for June.

July and August statements had both credits applied no problem.

Then my September statement came after they gave me STMax for free in late August, and my other $35/12mth credit halted and had to call back again to Loyalty. The CSR rep didn’t know why, but said she got it fixed and credited my account the $35 for September. She said I should never experience that issue again.

Then my October statement came, and neither of the two $35 credits got applied and the bill was $70+tax higher than it should’ve been. After 40 minutes on the phone with Loyalty, they could not figure out why their system was failing to note the credits on my statement, as everything in their system told them they should’ve been applied. Then they just adjusted my account removing the two $35/mth credits and applied a new $70/12mth credit per month, hoping that will fix the problem. They immediately credited my account with $70+tax for the October billing error.

I’ll know for sure if it is fixed come my November 19th statement! Uggh. 🤯


----------



## weadjust

I called last week after my $55 off for 12 months expired 10/28. The phone rep offered $35 off for 12 months. I said thanks but that's not enough to keep me with DTV. The offer was upped to $45 off for 12 months with no contract renewal and I accepted.


----------



## Phil T

Has anyone here been able to negotiate a discount on DirecTV Stream?


----------



## compnurd

Phil T said:


> Has anyone here been able to negotiate a discount on DirecTV Stream?


a few people have gotten 10 bucks for 3 months but if your expecting SAT like discounts you wont get them


----------



## Phil T

compnurd said:


> a few people have gotten 10 bucks for 3 months but if your expecting SAT like discounts you wont get them


Thanks, what I thought.


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> a few people have gotten 10 bucks for 3 months but if your expecting SAT like discounts you wont get them


That's not true, big discounts are still given out.


----------



## harsh

GekkoDBS said:


> That's not true, big discounts are still given out.


Any examples of big discounts on DIRECTV STREAM that you can share?


----------



## GekkoDBS

harsh said:


> Any examples of big discounts on DIRECTV STREAM that you can share?


My apologies if you were only referring to Directv Stream, don't use that service, only Directv over here until they shut the lights out for good.


----------



## harsh

Phil T said:


> Has anyone here been able to negotiate a discount on DirecTV Stream?





compnurd said:


> a few people have gotten 10 bucks for 3 months but if your expecting SAT like discounts you wont get them


It was clear that the question was regarding DIRECTV STREAM.


----------



## CraigerM

New customers can get $30 off for three months on DTV Stream right now.


----------



## harsh

CraigerM said:


> New customers can get $30 off for three months on DTV Stream right now.


As compnurd pointed out, that's $30 spread across three months ($10/month) rather than the monthly discount customarily discussed in this thread.

As is typically the case, the offer is not available to existing DIRECTV STREAM (nor DBS nor U-verse TV) customers so it fails that conventional test as an ongoing discount as well.


----------



## GekkoDBS

harsh said:


> It was clear that the question was regarding DIRECTV STREAM.


Yes, so clear, congratulations. Can someone move the Directv STREAM posts to its own thread please, this thread is supposed to be about Directv discounts, thank you.


----------



## itzme

I used the 800-824-9077 number and had no luck. They tried to reduce my package but that wasnt an option for me. Then they transferred me to "cancellation" and he couldnt offer me anything either. I had a $40 and $30 credit but the $40 expired last month. My bill is now about $143/month. I've been with DTV for over 20 years. I mentioned that the family wants me to move to YTTV or similar to get us below $100 per month. Does anyone have any new strategies when calling in?


----------



## b4pjoe

Try going through Twitter or Facebook messaging. For some reason it seems easier there to get a 2nd discount when you already have 1 discount on your account. At least it worked for me via Twitter. I currently have a $40 and a $25 per month discount.


----------



## slovell

Does anyone have a good current phone number for the Loyalty/Retention department? It's close to my loyalty discount renewal date so it's time for my yearly call.
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## harsh

slovell said:


> Does anyone have a good current phone number for the Loyalty/Retention department?


It may be useful to know whether you're on DIRECTV billing or AT&T billing.


----------



## HDinLEXplease

itzme said:


> I used the 800-824-9077 number and had no luck. They tried to reduce my package but that wasnt an option for me. Then they transferred me to "cancellation" and he couldnt offer me anything either. I had a $40 and $30 credit but the $40 expired last month. My bill is now about $143/month. I've been with DTV for over 20 years. I mentioned that the family wants me to move to YTTV or similar to get us below $100 per month. Does anyone have any new strategies when calling in?


Unfortunately for me I just went ahead and cancelled and made the switch to YTTV. After being disconnected from DTV for about a week I started getting offers for prepaid cards and $80 a month to come back. If they would have offered that in the first place I would not of left. However I have been very happy with YTTV.


----------



## slovell

harsh said:


> It may be useful to know whether you're on DIRECTV billing or AT&T billing.


AT&T billing.


----------



## slovell

slovell said:


> AT&T billing.


Does anyone have a current number?


----------



## troy33

b4pjoe said:


> Try going through Twitter or Facebook messaging. For some reason it seems easier there to get a 2nd discount when you already have 1 discount on your account. At least it worked for me via Twitter. I currently have a $40 and a $25 per month discount.


I just posted on Twitter, how long is it usually before you get a response? Thanks


----------



## b4pjoe

troy33 said:


> I just posted on Twitter, how long is it usually before you get a response? Thanks


Sometimes minutes. Sometimes hours. Sometimes up to a day. I have never had to wait more than a day.


----------



## troy33

troy33 said:


> I just posted on Twitter, how long is it usually before you get a response? Thanks





b4pjoe said:


> Sometimes minutes. Sometimes hours. Sometimes up to a day. I have never had to wait more than a day.


Thanks for the suggestion. I got someone in about 15 minutes and after another 20 minutes or so going back and forth, the credit was put back on and credited. Much easier than my experiences over the phone. Appreciate it!!


----------



## slovell

Called the 800-824-9077 number today, asked for Loyalty/Retention. Talked with a really nice lady named Rena who renewed my $60.00 discount immediately. Took about ten minutes and I received my confirmation email. Painless.


----------



## tutermoe1

40 off for 12 months, ST free last year and this year


----------



## sbnirish

Just called 800 824-9077 and got a message saying welcome to Direct TV and that the number was no longer in service and to call 800 531-5000


----------



## sbnirish

Called the 800 531-5000 number and asked for 'cancel retention'. Girl was pleasant and offered $50 per month (had $45 before). I asked for $60 for two years (even with commitment) and she said $50 was all she could offer. She said commitments only apply to new customers - that was a surprise to me. I asked for free MLB Extra Innings and after being placed on hold got an offer of one-time credit of $25. I took the $50 per month and one-time credit of $25. 

I have Choice Xtra Classic with one HD DVR with the obligatory regional fee and Sports pack for a monthly charge of $184.65 Still no great shakes but I like the MLB Extra innings with dual announcers (not available with other cable providers) and quick channel changes (which you cannot get with MLB TV on-line).


----------



## dtv757

Too early for MLB EI lol


----------



## spriebe

My $30/month discount for Premier package ends 01/06/23 called 1-800-531-5000 (800-824-9077 is shut down and refers you to 800-531-5000) for new discount and requested retention agent, then agent told me no offers available, was sent to supervisor and best I could get was $20/month, I said no. 
Both agents said system shows no discounts available and recommended to call back after current discount ends 3 days from now to try again.

I had wanted to use the Directv streaming device instead of Firestick for DirecTv app and called number on streaming website to see if I could obtain Streaming device, phone chain brought me back to Directv support and she sent me to a Directv migration/loyalty agent.

That agent said I could only get the DirecTV streaming device if I migrated off Satellite to Streaming service only.
That stinks because DTV also promotes using DTV Streaming for Satellite only customers. 
and
The agent also said no discounts available for my account right now.
Sure hope a discount become available when current discount ends in 3 days.
I been with DTV since 1998 and have premier package and a couple add on services and the $30 per month discount not huge discount compared others I have seen in forum.


----------



## b4pjoe

spriebe said:


> My $30/month discount for Premier package ends 01/06/23 called 1-800-531-5000 (800-824-9077 is shut down and refers you to 800-531-5000) for new discount and requested retention agent, then agent told me no offers available, was sent to supervisor and best I could get was $20/month, I said no.
> Both agents said system shows no discounts available and recommended to call back after current discount ends 3 days from now to try again.
> 
> I had wanted to use the Directv streaming device instead of Firestick for DirecTv app and called number on streaming website to see if I could obtain Streaming device, phone chain brought me back to Directv support and she sent me to a Directv migration/loyalty agent.
> 
> That agent said I could only get the DirecTV streaming device if I migrated off Satellite to Streaming service only.
> That stinks because DTV also promotes using DTV Streaming for Satellite only customers.
> and
> The agent also said no discounts available for my account right now.
> Sure hope a discount become available when current discount ends in 3 days.
> I been with DTV since 1998 and have premier package and a couple add on services and the $30 per month discount not huge discount compared others I have seen in forum.


The streaming box (Gemini box) you are talking about is available only in select test markets for people that have the HS17. There is a $7.00 per month charge for it as it is basically a client connected to the HS17 either wired or wirelessly. It does not stream DirecTV satellite. It uses the satellite feed from the HS17. The app you are talking about does not have all channels and you can't watch content from a DVR. Only OnDemand versions of what is on your DVR can be watched if available. Not sure if that app is even available to install on the Gemini box.


----------



## bjlc

spriebe said:


> My $30/month discount for Premier package ends 01/06/23 called 1-800-531-5000 (800-824-9077 is shut down and refers you to 800-531-5000) for new discount and requested retention agent, then agent told me no offers available, was sent to supervisor and best I could get was $20/month, I said no.
> Both agents said system shows no discounts available and recommended to call back after current discount ends 3 days from now to try again.
> 
> I had wanted to use the Directv streaming device instead of Firestick for DirecTv app and called number on streaming website to see if I could obtain Streaming device, phone chain brought me back to Directv support and she sent me to a Directv migration/loyalty agent.
> 
> That agent said I could only get the DirecTV streaming device if I migrated off Satellite to Streaming service only.
> That stinks because DTV also promotes using DTV Streaming for Satellite only customers.
> and
> The agent also said no discounts available for my account right now.
> Sure hope a discount become available when current discount ends in 3 days.
> I been with DTV since 1998 and have premier package and a couple add on services and the $30 per month discount not huge discount compared others I have seen in forum.


i would have taken the $20...and then called back in a couple of months to see if you can get an add on.. again.. i had a big discount and was offered about half and told them NO.. and got NOTHING FOR CLOSE TO A YEAR..


----------



## MysteryMan

bjlc said:


> i would have taken the $20...and then called back in a couple of months to see if you can get an add on.. again.. i had a big discount and was offered about half and told them NO.. and got NOTHING FOR CLOSE TO A YEAR..


Never look a gift horse in the mouth. DIRECTV offered you something and you refused. I fail to see how you're the injured party.


----------



## Teetertotter

I received my e-mail confirmation for new 12 month contract, with same Satellite Ultimate Pkg + Regional Sports + ATT DSL Internet, this afternoon. Received the same Loyalty Offer as in 2022, for both Satellite and ATT Internet. The Loyalty Dept spoke person was located in Idaho, and very accommodating with prompt email confirmation. 1080i or 1080P + Netflix 4K, fits our bill. We have 3 TVs

We've been a DTV customer since Fall of 94' and b/4 that, I think it was Hughes. Back then, I installed our dish and my wife would yell out, if I had the correct dish aiming or not. AT&T TV has been good to us, through the years!


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> I fail to see how you're the injured party.


The problem with this thread is that everyone seems to feel that they're the injured party if they aren't getting at least a $40/month discount.


----------



## codespy

Yea and people will really feel injured if I disclose that I get a $70, a $35 and another $35 off every month. 👀

oopsies.


----------



## b4pjoe

codespy said:


> Yea and people will really feel injured if I disclose that I get a $70, a $35 and another $35 off every month. 👀
> 
> oopsies.


You have about 3 times more receivers than me but only twice the discount. You should be getting more.


----------



## Teetertotter

I don't think many always don't tell the truth on their Loyalty offers. They may misread what is presented to them until they get their next billing. Then, some may make things up.

Many maybe turned down as their current offer has not been completed or near the 12 month expiration date. Perhaps being on time with their monthly payment or being current, enters into the picture for offer approval. All things come up on one's account, when the rep views your account.

First trick they will give you, is to reduce to a lower package. If you accept, you are tied into another 2 years. [If I recall]. Some Loyalty reps are good listeners and some are not. You have to be patient with them and be polite. If they say there is no offer, ask them why. 

My experience over the years, if you have an existing promotion/offer, call them 2 - 4 weeks before it expires. I'm sure if you don't have a current offer, I would say they will work with you to keep you as a customer. I can only speak for Satellite contracts and my own experience. 

Good luck to those..........


----------



## b4pjoe

Teetertotter said:


> First trick they will give you, is to reduce to a lower package. If you accept, you are tied into another 2 years.


Uhmmmmm...what? Lowering your package causes a new two year commitment?


----------



## spriebe

b4pjoe said:


> The streaming box (Gemini box) you are talking about is available only in select test markets for people that have the HS17. There is a $7.00 per month charge for it as it is basically a client connected to the HS17 either wired or wirelessly. It does not stream DirecTV satellite. It uses the satellite feed from the HS17. The app you are talking about does not have all channels and you can't watch content from a DVR. Only OnDemand versions of what is on your DVR can be watched if available. Not sure if that app is even available to install on the Gemini box.


My post referenced the DirecTV streaming app not the Gemini box.
DirecTV streaming app can access recordings on all my DirecTV DVR's, the app is run from my Firestick. I wanted to use the DirectTV streaming app device instead of Firestick because the DirecTV streaming device remote has numbers so you can go directly to a channel, firestick remote has no numbers so you have to scroll to channels.

I have the HR54-200, 3 HR24's, C61K and a C41, not the HS17 and clients.

I see no added cost for using DirectTV stream app with my DirecTV Satellite system. 

Per DirecTV rep I can only get the DirecTV streaming device if I migrate off Satellite service to DirectTV streaming app only.


----------



## spriebe

MysteryMan said:


> Never look a gift horse in the mouth. DIRECTV offered you something and you refused. I fail to see how you're the injured party.


Since the name of the forum is 'Anyone call DirecTV and reduce their bill? Share stats here!
I did just that, posted my discount request. 
Didn't say I was an injured party just looking to get best deal possible as I stated, 'Sure hope a discount become available when current discount ends in 3 days.' 

Why not post results of my request, eventual counteroffer and declining offer to try again when current discount ends in a forum that is available for that reason?


----------



## b4pjoe

spriebe said:


> My post referenced the DirecTV streaming app not the Gemini box.
> DirecTV streaming app can access recordings on all my DirecTV DVR's, the app is run from my Firestick. I wanted to use the DirectTV streaming app device instead of Firestick because the DirecTV streaming device remote has numbers so you can go directly to a channel, firestick remote has no numbers so you have to scroll to channels.
> 
> I have the HR54-200, 3 HR24's, C61K and a C41, not the HS17 and clients.
> 
> I see no added cost for using DirectTV stream app with my DirecTV Satellite system.
> 
> Per DirecTV rep I can only get the DirecTV streaming device if I migrate off Satellite service to DirectTV streaming app only.


There two different DIRECTV apps. An old one and the latest one.

I know you were talking about the app but you must still have a working version of old app if you can watch content from your DVR. The old app is being phased out and you will eventually lose it.

The latest DIRECTV app can see your DVR's but it cannot play anything directly from a DVR. It can see the content on a Genie DVR but will only play an OnDemand version of content if it is available. And while the NEW app can see the older DVR's like the HR24 it cannot see the content of it so you can't watch any of it on the new app. Also you do not get all channels that is on your sat package.

Also the new app can by used by satellite and stream customers. If they log in with sat credentials they see the channels from their sat package. If they log in with their STREAM credentials they see their STREAM channels.


----------



## David Ortiz

spriebe said:


> My post referenced the DirecTV streaming app not the Gemini box.
> DirecTV streaming app can access recordings on all my DirecTV DVR's, the app is run from my Firestick. I wanted to use the DirectTV streaming app device instead of Firestick because the DirecTV streaming device remote has numbers so you can go directly to a channel, firestick remote has no numbers so you have to scroll to channels.
> 
> I have the HR54-200, 3 HR24's, C61K and a C41, not the HS17 and clients.
> 
> I see no added cost for using DirectTV stream app with my DirecTV Satellite system.
> 
> Per DirecTV rep I can only get the DirecTV streaming device if I migrate off Satellite service to DirectTV streaming app only.





spriebe said:


> My $30/month discount for Premier package ends 01/06/23 called 1-800-531-5000 (800-824-9077 is shut down and refers you to 800-531-5000) for new discount and requested retention agent, then agent told me no offers available, was sent to supervisor and best I could get was $20/month, I said no.
> Both agents said system shows no discounts available and recommended to call back after current discount ends 3 days from now to try again.
> 
> I had wanted to use the Directv streaming device instead of Firestick for DirecTv app and called number on streaming website to see if I could obtain Streaming device, phone chain brought me back to Directv support and she sent me to a Directv migration/loyalty agent.
> 
> That agent said I could only get the DirecTV streaming device if I migrated off Satellite to Streaming service only.
> That stinks because DTV also promotes using DTV Streaming for Satellite only customers.
> and
> The agent also said no discounts available for my account right now.
> Sure hope a discount become available when current discount ends in 3 days.
> I been with DTV since 1998 and have premier package and a couple add on services and the $30 per month discount not huge discount compared others I have seen in forum.


You are expecting the DIRECTV Stream hardware device (C71KW) to act the same way that the current DIRECTV app does. The app will work with Stream or Satellite credentials. However, I have tried to sign in on the C71KW and it doesn't work for satellite. I will have to wait patiently until I qualify for a Gemini device, which currently is the same box I have, just with different software, as well as a client charge for using it.


----------

